# (HAA): Highlighter Addicts Anonymous



## xfarrax (Oct 6, 2014)

Share your highlighter ramblings here without fear of being judged for your affliction   So, thus far I've accumulated quite a few highlighters, I have quickly just compiled this list of highlighters I have from the top of my head in my excitement to get this thread started as soon as possible.  Current stash (not at home so it is definitely longer than this): Dior amber diamond Jemma Kidd Dewey glow in rose gold Charlotte tilbury bronze and glow Benefit high beam Benefit sun beam Elizabeth Arden rose gold  Estée Lauder tease (could be used as blush/highlight) Estée Lauder topaz chameleon  Bobbi brown rose shimmer brick Becca pressed shimmering skin perfecter in rose gold Too faced snow bunny (defo a highlighter on me) Urban decay blush trio in strip (incl a highlighter shade) Hourglass ambient lighting palette  Mac whisper of gilt Mac definitely defined  Mac double definition Mac perfect topping (recent version) Mac stereo rose Mac soft and gentle Mac Sharon mineralise duo (Defo have loads more mac but it would be overkill if I included them)  So include in your posts :  Most loved/cherished: charlotte tilbury bronze and glow - my newest addition  and the rose gold packaging is just amaze balls.  Currently using: Jemma Kidd Dewey glow in rose gold (if you can still find this get it!!! It's a a cream formulation but dries down and leaves the best natural glow, I use this EVERYDAY)  Could live without: bobbi brown rose shimmer brick and potentially some of the mac, which I overlook a lot basically cos they all look the same to me in the black packaging whilst riffling through in a rush.  Let me know what your faves are - I await eagerly for your responses


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Let me know what your faves are - I await eagerly for your responses


 I have many of the ones that you've listed but I totally forgot about Charlotte Tilbury's Bronze & Glow.  Like I should just whack myself on the head because I wore it everyday while away all last week.  I love it too.  Okay so I will include my obnoxious list.  DON'T JUDGE!  You promised!

            Armani *Belladonna *Highlighter Palette (Effecto Nudo Collection)
            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Champagne Gold*
            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal *(Soft Gold)
            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Rose Gold *(Soft Gold w/Rose Tones)
Benefit *High Beam* (cheekbone & nose highlight)
            Bobby Brown *Pink Peony* bronzing highlighter (BCA 2012)
            Chanel *Délice* Blush/Highlighter (White)
            Chanel *Dentelle Précieuse* Illuminating Face Powder
            Chanel *Mouche Dè Beautè *Illuminating Powder (Gold)
            Chanel* Poudre Signée Dè Chanel *Illuminating Powder
            Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20
            Dior *Amber Diamond *Skin Shimmer (Gold w/Bronze)
            Dior *Rose Diamond *Skin Shimmer (Pink w/Gold) Racenne
            Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Amber*
Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Golden Shimmer* Transat Collection
            Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Pink*
            Tom Ford *Fire Lust* Skin Illuminator (Shimmering Peach-pink)
            Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*
Guerlain Météorites Pearls *Dore 04*
Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink)
            Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave *(Pale Gold Champagne)
            Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Modern Mercury *(Rose Gold)
            Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Shimmering Sands *(Peachy Bronze)                 
            Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Tease *(Soft Pink w/ Hint of Plum)
            Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Topaz Chameleon *(Coppery Bronze)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Adored* (Coral w/Beige Pigments)
            MAC Lustre Drops, *Barbados Girl* (Rose Gold Bronzer) RiRi Collection
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Blonde* (soft pink to rose degrade)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Center of the Universe* (Orange)
            MAC Highlight Powder,* Crew* Hey Sailor Collection (Soft peachy cream)                 
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish *Crystal Pink,* (pink champagne)MAC
            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Definitely Defined *(Silvery Pink)
            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Double Definition *(GoldPatina Bronze)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Earthshine*, (Tarnished Bonze w/Gold)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Earthshine*, (Tarnished Bronze e/Gold))
            MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Glorify* (Copper w/Golden Shimmer) 
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, ‘*Gold Deposit*’ (reflective golden bronze)                 
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, ‘*Gold Deposit’* (reflective golden bronze)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish,* Lightscapade* (Soft Candlelit Beige)
            MAC Pressed Pigment, *Light Touch* (Mac Marilyn Monroe)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Light Year*, (Light Pink)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Lust* (Pale Pink w/Cranberry Pigments)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Pearl’ *(Beige champagne)
            MAC Lustre Drops, *Pink Rebel* (Blue -pink w/gold pearl) Baking Beauties
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Porcelain Pink* (Soft Pinky Coral)
            MAC *Powder to the People*, Beth Ditto (Multi-purpose,Pink Polka Dot) 
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Rio *(Bronze w/Bright Pink Pigments)
            MAC ‘*Rose Quartz’*, Semi Precious Collection
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Red Head’* (Gold to salmon pink)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish,* Scene to be Seen *(Mauve w/Pink Sheen)
            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Shape the Future* (Pastel Pink)
            MAC Iridescent Highlighting Powder/Loose, ‘*Silver Dusk*
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish,* ‘Soft & Gentle’* (gilded peach bronze)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Star Wonder,* (Plummy Pink)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Stereo Rose *(Coral w/Golden Bronze)
            MAC Lustre Drops, *‘Sun Rush’* (Peachy bronze w/gold pearl)
            MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter,* Superb* (Soft Peachy Nude)
            MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Whisper of Guilt* (Soft White Gold) 
            Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* 5.5


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 6, 2014)

In envy of your collection!!!!  How are you finding the new chanel on your skin tone ? It hasn't released in the uk yet but I'm anticipating it may be too white to wear on my skin tone  (nc35-40)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

So, in no particular order, my favorites are ones that I reach for on a regular basis and I have to make a conscious effort *NOT* to use them:
Estee Lauder - Modern Mercury
Charlotte Tilbury Bronze & Glow
Becca - Opal
Estee Lauder - Heat Wave

IMHO and experience, no one that I have tried other than Becca has come close to EL who has the absolute best formula---It is smooth, It is silky, it is long-lasting.


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]So, in no particular order, my favorites are ones that I reach for on a regular basis and I have to make a conscious effort *NOT* to use them:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Estee Lauder - Modern Mercury[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Charlotte Tilbury Bronze & Glow[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Becca - Opal[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Estee Lauder - Heat Wave[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]IMHO and experience, no one that I have tried other than Becca has come close to EL who has the absolute best formula---It is smooth, It is silky, it is long-lasting.[/COLOR]


  My silly becca rose gold powder actually cracked now I'm afraid to buy more becca. Gotta repress that shiz so I can get some use out of it. Heard so much about opal it's my birthday soon so I'm defo adding it to the list!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> How are you finding the new chanel on your skin tone ? It hasn't released in the uk yet but I'm anticipating it may be too white to wear on my skin tone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I ordered the new Chanel and it should arrive sometime this week.  I have Chanel Delice which in photos, looks a lot like the new Platine---stark white.  I enjoy Delice on 
   but I find that I have to really blend & buff it more than is required with other highlighters.  Once well blended and buffed I love the soft white glow of Delice. I'm hoping 
   Platine is more finely milled than Delice.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2014)

I am scared to count how many of them I have.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 6, 2014)

My favorite topic!  Medgal - I should just cut and paste your list as it would take me forever to get started.  I love how you added descriptions.  I'll post my list later. With this last purchase, I am going to have to start a new drawer to store them in.

  It is hard to pick favorites as I fall in love with the latest one purchased until I buy a new one.  I have been using Mac Scene to be Seen or Mac Perfectly Poised almost daily for the last few months.  I added in Mac Star Wonder in the last few weeks.


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 6, 2014)

Has anyone tried the kevyn aucoin celestial powder or the cream duo he puts out? I have fair skin and pink undertones, and am wondering if it would suit me?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 6, 2014)

I just got The Balm Betty-Lou Manizer today. It gives me a subtle glow from within. I love an in your face highlighter but this... i have no words.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 6, 2014)

Jeez, I can't compete with you all at all. LOL   But I will be in here to get tips. 

  Where do you put your highlight?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Jeez, I can't compete with you all at all. LOL   But I will be in here to get tips.
> 
> Where do you put your highlight?


  I usually place it on the higher part of my cheeks and a wee bit down the center of my nose and the tip. Sometimes I want to shine like a diamond and sometimes I want a glow. I use switch product accordingly.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My favorite topic!  Medgal - I should just cut and paste your list as it would take me forever to get started.  I love how you added descriptions.  I'll post my list later. With this last purchase, I am going to have to start a new drawer to store them in.
> 
> It is hard to pick favorites as I fall in love with the latest one purchased until I buy a new one.  I have been using Mac Scene to be Seen or Mac Perfectly Poised almost daily for the last few months.  I added in Mac Star Wonder in the last few weeks.


   **Hangs head in shame---if I don't maintain an inventory document  w/ descriptions in most cases, I totally lose track of what I have.  /this phenomenon is called Product Overload.  Have you ever completely used a highlighter?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I am scared to count how many of them I have.


  Come on Monsy---everybody into the pool!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Has anyone tried the kevyn aucoin celestial powder or the cream duo he puts out? I have fair skin and pink undertones, and am wondering if it would suit me?


   I'm afraid I haven't Browyn----and now I'm even afraid to research it.  I'm too weak.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just got The Balm Betty-Lou Manizer today. It gives me a subtle glow from within. I love an in your face highlighter but this... i have no words.


  I've been eyeing this one for awhile now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just got The Balm Betty-Lou Manizer today. It gives me a subtle glow from within. I love an in your face highlighter but this... i have no words.






I must check this out!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> **Hangs head in shame---if I don't maintain an inventory document  w/ descriptions in most cases, I totally lose track of what I have.  /this phenomenon is called Product Overload.  Have you ever completely used a highlighter?


  No! and I went crazy and backed up the Mac Heavenly Creatures highlighters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've been eyeing this one for awhile now.


 Oh dear---why the heck did I even look.  It's gorgeous and reasonably priced.
  I will not buy
  I will not buy
  I will not buy
  I will not buy
  I will not buy


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 6, 2014)

I have the mary lou manizer but it irritates my skin and emphasizes my pores unfortunately. It's a beautiful true champagne. It does work well on my eyes at least.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2014)

Dior amber diamond x 2
  dior rose diamond
  dior nude shimmer powder

  Chanel poudre signee
  MAC HUSh cream colour base
  Bobbi brown brightening pink brick
  Bobbi brown shimmer brick rose quartz
  Urban Decay Naked Illuminated Shimmer

  MAC MSFs:
  Adored
  soft and gentle
  petticoat
  blonde
  readhead
  by candlelight
  lightyear
  lightscapade x2
  perfect topping x 2
  semi precious pearl
  porcelain pink
  smooth merge


  MAC magically cool liquid powder Honey rose x 3

  MAC EDSF - definitely defined , fairly precious 



  MAC strobe lotion
  MAC strobe cream


  NARS Illuminators:
  copacabana, orgasm, super orgasm, BLKR, hot sand
  NARS Highlighting Blushes - New Order & Miss Liberty
  NARS albatros
  NARS multiple copacabana 

  Lancôme Éclat Miracle Serum of light 
  Lancome moonlight rose highlighter

  burberry nude glow both powder and liquid


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm afraid I haven't Browyn----and now I'm even afraid to research it.  I'm too weak.


  haha if it helps you resist, it's only .11oz and used to be .17 oz.


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 6, 2014)

Also, can I just say I'm really sad amber diamond no longer is available. Never got my hands on one but it looks so beautiful.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Also, can I just say I'm really sad amber diamond no longer is available. Never got my hands on one but it looks so beautiful.


  it's the best ever.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 6, 2014)

Here's my list:

  TopShop Highlighter in Sunbeam
  MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish in Magnetic Appeal
  MAC Rose Ole
  BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Topaz
  BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Opal
  BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Rose Gold
  MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish in Glorify
  MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish in Superb
  MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish in Whisper of Gilt
  Sleek Face Contour Kit in Dark
  NARS Albatros
  The Balm Betty-Lou Manizer

  Short list but growing 
  I'm sure I'm missing a few


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

Monsy said:


> it's the best ever.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here's my list:
> 
> TopShop Highlighter in Sunbeam
> MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish in Magnetic Appeal
> ...


  Do you have a favorite Dilli?  Of your Beccas, which do you like best?  For me, Rose Gold is starting to inch out Opal...just a wee bit.


----------



## purplemaren (Oct 6, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Has anyone tried the kevyn aucoin celestial powder or the cream duo he puts out? I have fair skin and pink undertones, and am wondering if it would suit me?


  I love the celestial powder. It's wonderfully subtle and glowy.  I greatly prefer subtle highlighters


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> My silly becca rose gold powder actually cracked now I'm afraid to buy more becca. Gotta repress that shiz so I can get some use out of it. Heard so much about opal it's my birthday soon so I'm defo adding it to the list!!!


  That's too bad about the crack.  My Opal has a wee chip near the perimeter but not too bad.  I think these are somewhat fragile-----I've heard of some being cracked on delivery.


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 6, 2014)

purplemaren said:


> I love the celestial powder. It's wonderfully subtle and glowy. I greatly prefer subtle highlighters


  Thanks for your thoughts on it! Same, at least for the most part.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

purplemaren said:


> I love the celestial powder. It's wonderfully subtle and glowy. I greatly prefer subtle highlighters


   They can all be subtle if applied that way----which is a very good thing.  PM, you're making me want to check it out!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  OMG...I looked.  It's Gorgeous!




celestial highlight powder


----------



## purplemaren (Oct 6, 2014)

Here goes my list:  Pixi fairy dust moonlight luster Mac cream color base in pearl Charlotte tilbury bronze and glow Laura mercier spellbound Chanel delice Chanel dentelle precieuse Chanel jardin de camelias ( I actually use this lightly as setting powder rather than highlight) Chanel camelias de plumes Dior rose diamond Kevyn account celestial powder Mac superb  My favs are chanel delice, kevyn accoin celestial, and mac superb.  I love my new chanel camelias de plumes as well.


----------



## purplemaren (Oct 6, 2014)

I forgot that I love the charlotte tilbury as well!


----------



## purplemaren (Oct 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  They can all be subtle if applied that way----which is a very good thing.  PM, you're making me want to check it out!!!:haha: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  OMG...I looked.  It's Gorgeous![/COLOR]   :thud:      celestial highlight powder


  You are right, they can be, but some scare me off right at first, and sometimes I don't like putting in the work, lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you have a favorite Dilli?  Of your Beccas, which do you like best?  For me, Rose Gold is starting to inch out Opal...just a wee bit.


  When I went to purchase my 1st BECCA I was going to get Rose Gold and gave it up for Topaz. It plays well with my yellow undertones. Especially since here in South Florida I maintain my "summer color" more than I used to in NYC. Superb and Opal would be my winter color if I still was up north. Oh and DON'T sleep on the highlight in that Sleek compact! The BECCA powders are so finely milled but they do correspond to similar EDSF colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> No! and I went crazy and backed up the Mac Heavenly Creatures highlighters.


   I've completely used an EL* Modern Mercury*, I've used more than 50% of a second and I have a backup to that 
   one--thanks to an amazing Specktrette.  Oh and I've used more than 50% of a MAC *Earthshine* and and EL 
*Heat Wave* and I also have a backups for those, again thanks to the same Specktrette.  She's like a drug supplier 
  or something. I won't be backing up any others. It's just not practical for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> When I went to purchase my 1st BECCA I was going to get Rose Gold and gave it up for Topaz. It plays well with my yellow undertones. Especially since here in South Florida I maintain my "summer color" more than I used to in NYC. Superb and Opal would be my winter color if I still was up north. Oh and DON'T sleep on the highlight in that Sleek compact! The BECCA powders are so finely milled but they do correspond to similar EDSF colors.


 Yes, I agree Dilli---they do but the formula of the Becca powders is better.  I was recently eyeing Topaz but something else caught my eye--short attention span


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

purplemaren said:


> I forgot that I love the charlotte tilbury as well!


  There's that product overload again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I forgot it because I have it filed under a different category.  I probably have a few more not mentioned for that same reason.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2014)

Hearing about the cracked and shattered BECCA powders made me check on my babies! They are fine and resting in their drawer.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh my. Some of you have incredible collections - not judging, just a little envious! How do you even begin to choose what to wear on any given day?!   I only have a small selection in comparison - and being so pale several of these are more like blush on me than highlight.  Mac MSF: Lightyear Star Wonder Rio Scene to be Seen  MAC EDSF: Whisper of Gilt Definitely Defined Superb  MAC BP: Shell Pearl  Guerlain Meteorites - Perles du Dragon Elizabeth Arden Pure Finish Highlighter - Rose Illumination Laura Mercier Matte Radiance Baked Powder - 01 Highlight  I also have Mac Breaking Ground CCB on its way to me which I think is going to be an amazing highlight over cool-toned blushes (can't wait to try it with Unconventional)  Favourites: all the EDSFs Could live without: Rio, have barely touched it


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2014)

I forgot to add 5 meteorites perles but I use them as all over powders that's why I do not consider them HL

  also two MAC beauty powders 



  did anyone get BB sandstone shimmer brick?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hearing about the cracked and shattered BECCA powders made me check on my babies! They are fine and resting in their drawer.


 Oh that's good Dilli---I never dropped mine or anything, so when I saw the minor crack I assumed they were just fragile.


----------



## mango13 (Oct 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I forgot to add 5 meteorites perles but I use them as all over powders that's why I do not consider them HL
> 
> also two MAC beauty powders
> 
> ...


  I just ordered it yesterday!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I forgot to add 5 meteorites perles but I use them as all over powders that's why I do not consider them HL
> 
> also two MAC beauty powders
> 
> ...


  I use them that way as well Monsy and I could have put them in my 'Beauty Powder' category I suppose.  As you know, I just ordered the Guerlain Météorites 
   Perles d'Etoiles from Sephora - and then I slapped my own hand!

​  Someone mentioned the BB shimmer bricks---they loved them.  I've heard other good reviews as well.  I think I need to steer clear of those for obvious reasons!!!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2014)

I only have one shimmer brick and I almost never use it. I am not too impressed. I love shimmer i really do but i think it is too much in shimmer bricks . It's almost like metallic sheen. I don't know maybe I put too much.
  and packaging is bulky and feels and looks cheap


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I just ordered it yesterday!!!


  Oh that must have been you I was referring  to Mango!!!


----------



## mango13 (Oct 7, 2014)

So far I have....

  Bobbi Brown
  -Beige Shimmer Brick
  -Apricot Shimmer Brick (used as a Highlighter Blush)
  -Pink Quartz Shimmer Brick (used as a Highlighter Blush)
  -Sandstone Shimmer Brick (Just ordered)

  Guerlain
  -Meteorites Pearls Teint Rose

  Chanel
  - Camelia de Plumes Platine 20 (Just ordered)

  I really like all of them, but it seems like I use BB Apricot the most. 
  Currently using BB Apricot...for today... yesterday it was Pink Quartz.
  I could probably live without the meteorites because I don't use them everyday...but that's because I'm usually in a hurry, but I do really like them.

  @xfarrax Thanks for starting the thread! This is such a great idea!


----------



## mango13 (Oct 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that must have been you I was referring  to Mango!!!


  Yep, it was me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your collection is amazing! I've been looking at EL highlighters for a while, but never took the initiative to get one... hopefully they re-release them soonish. I assume they usually come out with the summer collections?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

mango13 said:


> So far I have....
> 
> Bobbi Brown
> -Beige Shimmer Brick
> ...


 Good for you Mango!  I'm glad that like many others you're enjoying the BB, Bs.


----------



## mango13 (Oct 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I only have one shimmer brick and I almost never use it. I am not too impressed. I love shimmer i really do but i think it is too much in shimmer bricks . It's almost like metallic sheen. I don't know maybe I put too much.
> and packaging is bulky and feels and looks cheap


  When I got my first one it took a little practice to get the application right (I was horrified a few times after I applied way too much). I'm not a huge fan of the packaging, but I think it could be worse. The packaging for the Sandstone SB looks really pretty... at least in the product pic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

mango13 said:


> Yep, it was me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Thanks Mango.  By far--and this is only my opinion which holds no weight outside of my household BUT  EL's gelee formula surpasses all others---and as you can see, I have a few.  It is better than All of the other highlighters in my collection.  I'm partial to Modern Mercury.  As far as I know they have never repromoted them but several months ago they released another one, Crystal Baby, which is nice but it should have been stark pink instead of pale white-pink.  It didn't impress me as much as Modern Mercury & Heat Wave.  You might be able to find them at a CCO.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2014)

mango13 said:


> When I got my first one it took a little practice to get the application right (I was horrified a few times after I applied way too much). I'm not a huge fan of the packaging, but I think it could be worse. The packaging for the Sandstone SB looks really pretty... at least in the product pic.


  I swatched Sandstone at bloomies and really liked it. But I am not sure that it's different enough from MAC soft and gentle and Dior amber diamond - both are my HG
  I do not know if I can justify buying it


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I swatched Sandstone at bloomies and really liked it. But I am not sure that it's different enough from MAC soft and gentle and Dior amber diamond - both are my HG
> I do not know if I can justify buying it


 Monsy I LOVE Amber Diamond too---I got that one because of you!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I only have one shimmer brick and I almost never use it. I am not too impressed. I love shimmer i really do but i think it is too much in shimmer bricks . It's almost like metallic sheen. I don't know maybe I put too much. and packaging is bulky and feels and looks cheap


  When I first tried a highlighter, I went with a Bobbi brown shimmer brick and brought the recommended brush. I just could not get the hang of it and ended up getting rid of it.  I was around for many of the Mac MSF releases but didn't get many of them because I just didn't understand the product and skipped them.  Now I'm getting the hang of them and many are so different (subtle all over glow, slight sheen, high metallic sheen, shimmery, glitter fest). Love them all.  I recently tried a shimmer brick again. I think it was Apricot. Very nice sheen but not for everyone. I'm curious about this new Sandstone one but I'll probably skip it as there are still so many I like.  The only thing is it is really hard to find swatches of shimmer bricks or any Bobbi Brown products in general.  Funny as BB is in almost every department store. The other good thing about waiting with BB is that it is in abundance at the CCO.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2014)

I am so glad to hear that. It was my first ever high end makeup product looong time ago. It's still my all time favorite overall. Not just HL but overall makeup item I have. I think that tells a lot. 


Medgal07 said:


> Monsy I LOVE Amber Diamond too---I got that one because of you!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2014)

@Medgal I took your highlighter list and took away some and added others that I had off the top of my head. I did not go into my highlighter drawer yet. I'm afraid I have a bit more than you listed. This may be a good exercise for me. It may help me use some old ones more or see if there are any dupes with ones I'm contemplating.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2014)

My main thing with BB are the prices. Product quality is not on the level of her prices. 45$ for shimmer brick I can get 30$ mac product equally good or even better. Or for 45$ I would go with dior, lancome etc.. (even if i need to add couple of dollars)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> My main thing with BB are the prices. Product quality is not on the level of her prices. 45$ for shimmer brick I can get 30$ mac product equally good or even better. Or for 45$ I would go with dior, lancome etc.. (even if i need to add couple of dollars)


  I agree! I have few palettes that I don't use because they aren't pigmented or all the colors in it look the same on me.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: :frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Mango. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]By far--and this is only my opinion which holds no weight outside of my household BUT  EL's gelee formula surpasses all others---and as you can see, I have a few.  It is better than [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]All of the other highlighters in my collection.  I'm partial to Modern Mercury.  As far as I know they have never repromoted them but several months ago they released another one, Crystal Baby, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]which is nice but it should have been stark pink instead of pale white-pink.  It didn't impress me as much as Modern Mercury & Heat Wave.  You might be able to find them at a CCO.[/COLOR]


  Modern Mercury is highly sought after. I don't know why they haven't rereleased it. I missed out on that one.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I agree! I have few palettes that I don't use because they aren't pigmented or all the colors in it look the same on me.


  I do not ever get any of her LE palettes because they are so poorly pigmented .


----------



## mango13 (Oct 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I swatched Sandstone at bloomies and really liked it. But I am not sure that it's different enough from MAC soft and gentle and Dior amber diamond - both are my HG
> I do not know if I can justify buying it


  It's not the most unique color but I really liked it from the swatches that I've seen. It may not be worth it if you have something similar. I missed out on Amber Diamond so I wouldn't mind if it's very similar. Maybe one day Dior will bring it back in different packaging!!! (probably not though)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> @Medgal I took your highlighter list and took away some and added others that I had off the top of my head. I did not go into my highlighter drawer yet. *I'm afraid I have a bit more than you *listed. This may be a good exercise for me. It may help me use some old ones more or see if there are any dupes with ones I'm contemplating.







I wouldn't be surprised ICL.  I have given myself little challenges like using the same highlighter for a week at a time.  That also takes away the need to make that decision quickly while getting ready in the morning---you've decided in advance.  I've placed several of my pink highlighters in a basket to use this month for our BCA challenge.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I do not ever get any of her LE palettes because they are so poorly pigmented .


 .....Again this just totally surprises me.  I had no idea because the brand is well promoted & seemingly well-liked. I guess that begs the question why I never tried more than one product


----------



## mango13 (Oct 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Mango.  By far--and this is only my opinion which holds no weight outside of my household BUT  EL's gelee formula surpasses all others---and as you can see, I have a few.  It is better than All of the other highlighters in my collection.  I'm partial to Modern Mercury.  As far as I know they have never repromoted them but several months ago they released another one, Crystal Baby, which is nice but it should have been stark pink instead of pale white-pink.  It didn't impress me as much as Modern Mercury & Heat Wave.  You might be able to find them at a CCO.


  I'll definitely check out for them. I just checked Nordstrom and they still have Crystal Baby in stock. I need to swatch it though, maybe I can find a tester in a store somewhere. I'm excited to see what they will release next year!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 7, 2014)

Love this thread! Your lists have given me suggestions for my collection. Thank you ladies!


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 7, 2014)

Extremely excited about bobbi brown holiday highlighters seen them plastered all over Instagram there seems to be two shades in that too. They look and remind me of the Estée Lauder gelee formula or even edsf !! Both of which I love.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2014)

which one are you talking about? not the shimmer brick copper?


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> which one are you talking about? not the shimmer brick copper?








  This one ^ someone correct me if it's with another collection


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 7, 2014)

Aaah, highlighters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely need to join HAA as well. I won't try to list them all down now off the top of my head, that would take a while... (maybe I will later) But I can name my two faves:

  - Shiseido Satin Face Colour in High Beam White - NO shimmer, just a subtle natural glow. Seems to be discontinued over here though. I bought a BU from eBay US.

  - MAC Lightscapade for when I want more glow and don't mind shimmer


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> This one ^ someone correct me if it's with another collection


  Yes that's holiday I've seen that


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2014)

My local Sephora has a Dior boutique. I think the last time they STILL has some Amber Diamond. I'll find out what they have for sure on Thursday morning.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2014)

I just remembered I also have Hourglass palette and Hourglas luminous light ooops


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2014)

Are we counting MAC Skin Finishes? If so my numbers just jumped.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Are we counting MAC Skin Finishes? If so my numbers just jumped.


  yes


----------



## mango13 (Oct 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Aaah, highlighters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  High Beam White has not been discontinued. I think it was just out of stock for a while. It's back in stock at Macy's and Nordstrom, but it may not be available in other countries. I noticed that the shade is significantly smaller in other countries.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> yes


  MAN!!! I'm in trouble!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Are we counting MAC Skin Finishes? If so my numbers just jumped.


   Absolutely Dill!!!  I have MAC *Too Chic* which I also use as a highlighter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> MAN!!! I'm in trouble!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

mango13 said:


> High Beam White has not been discontinued. I think it was just out of stock for a while. It's back in stock at Macy's and Nordstrom, but it may not be available in other countries. I noticed that the shade is significantly smaller in other countries.


 I saw that at Nordies too.  I had it in my cart at one point but removed it.  It's back on my wish list.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 7, 2014)

mango13 said:


> High Beam White has not been discontinued. I think it was just out of stock for a while. It's back in stock at Macy's and Nordstrom, but it may not be available in other countries. I noticed that the shade is significantly smaller in other countries.


  Yes, it think  it's still available in the US it. But in Germany it has dispappeared from most sites that sell the brand and also from Shiseido's site last time I checked :-/ Some other shades disappeared too, so I'm not really sure what's going on. 


  I don't count all MSFs as highlighters, like Stereo Rose for example, since it's more like a blush and I can only use it on my cheeks.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2014)

I did not count some like Stereo rose because for me that's a blush bust most of the MSF i can use as a HL


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh, I guess I should post my collection. It's mostly drugstore.  nyc Color Wheel mosaic face powder in translucent highlighter glow A sephora free bday gift benefit watt's up highlighter The balm mary Lou manizer From my smashbox masterclass 2, soft lights in shimmer and lens The highlight shade in my ardell eyebrow palette  maybelline colour tattoo in barely branded l'oreal paris magic lumi concealer mac mineralize skinfinish natural


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2014)

MAC Blush in Trace Gold......
  If you have any color to your skin you need this one in your life!!! It works with tan skins all the way up to deep dark complexions!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> MAC Blush in Trace Gold......
> If you have any color to your skin you need this one in your life!!! It works with tan skins all the way up to deep dark complexions!


  I wonder how it looks on lighter skin. Have been eyeing it for a while


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 7, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> MAC Blush in Trace Gold...... If you have any color to your skin you need this one in your life!!! It works with tan skins all the way up to deep dark complexions!


  Gona go swatch this tomorrow


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> MAC Blush in Trace Gold......
> If you have any color to your skin you need this one in your life!!! It works with tan skins all the way up to deep dark complexions!


   Stop making enabling trouble Dilli---you know I have zero will power


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Gona go swatch this tomorrow


  See---she got to you.  Psst....let me know what you think!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 7, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Let me know what your faves are - I await eagerly for your responses








HAA

*Benefit : High Beam, Moon Beam, Sun Beam *
*Chanel : Poudre Signée ( 2013 )*
*Chanel : Lumières d'Artifice ( 2012 ? )*
*Chanel : Poudre Universelle Libre in Féérie, Moon Light, Rêverie ( Holiday collections )*
*Dior : Diorific illuminating powder in Rose d'Or ( Holiday 2013 )*
*Dior : Diorskin Nude Tan Transat Edition ( 2014 )*
*Guerlain : Crazy Météorites ( 2013 )*
*Nars : Copacabana*


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 7, 2014)

Looked up swatches of trace gold and the color looks right up my street!! Bought mac 'honour' about 2 years ago and was very disappointed by it. It's very glittery and chunky, don't think id ever recommend that if anyone loves it and has got it to work let me know


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I do not ever get any of her LE palettes because they are so poorly pigmented .


  OMGosh!  I have to keep that in my head.  I was just at Nordstrom and they had about a billion BB Holiday sets and I had to remind myself not to swatch them. They did have 2 new highlighters that were not shimmerbricks so jury is still out on them.  Also 2 lipsticks that were regular colors but in gold tubes.  Back on topic.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised ICL.  I have given myself little challenges like using the same highlighter for a week at a time.  That also takes away the need to make that decision quickly while getting ready in the morning---you've decided in advance.  I've placed several of my pink highlighters in a basket to use this month for our BCA challenge.
> 
> This is a great idea!
> 
> ...


  I saw this today.  I think there was a pink one too.  There is an overlay so be sure to swatch.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Are we counting MAC Skin Finishes? If so my numbers just jumped.


  Yes! These started the whole highlighter craze for me.


----------



## purplemaren (Oct 7, 2014)

I forgot about my hourglass ambient lighting palette, guerlain crazy balls, the highlight in my anastasia contour kit, and the highlighter in my smashbox master class three


----------



## purplemaren (Oct 7, 2014)

And the one in the urban decay shattered face case, oy.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2014)

I think this is it.  Boy I'm tired now.

  My Inventory:

Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal* (Soft Gold)
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Rose Gold* (Soft Gold w/Rose Tones)

Chanel *Délice* Blush/Highlighter (White)
Chanel *Dentelle Précieuse* Illuminating Face Powder
Chanel *Mouche Dè Beautè* Illuminating Powder (Gold)
Chanel *Poudre Signée Dè Chanel* Illuminating Powder
Chanel Route des Indes de Chanel
Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20
Chanel Or blush (yellow gold)

Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Golden Shimmer* Transat Collection

Tom Ford *Fire Lust* Skin Illuminator (Shimmering Peach-pink)

Guerlain Météorites Pearls *Dore 04*
Guerlain Météorites Pearls *Crazy Paris*
Guerlain Météorites Pearls *D'etoiles*


Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave* (Pale Gold Champagne)
Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Shimmering Sands* (Peachy Bronze)                 
Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Topaz Chameleon* (Coppery Bronze)

MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Adored* (Coral w/Beige Pigments)
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Lust* (Pale Pink w/Cranberry Pigments)
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Rio* (Bronze w/Bright Pink Pigments)
MAC Lustre Drops, *‘Sun Rush’* (Peachy bronze w/gold pearl)             
MAC Lustre Drops, *Barbados Girl* (Rose Gold Bronzer) RiRi Collection
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Center of the Universe* (Orange)
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Light Year*, (Light Pink)
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Earthshine*, (Tarnished Bronze e/Gold))             
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Star Wonder,* (Plummy Pink)             
MAC Highlight Powder, *Crew* Hey Sailor Collection (Soft peachy cream)                 
MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Definitely Defined* (Silvery Pink)
MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Double Definition* (GoldPatina Bronze) 
MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Shape the Future* (Pastel Pink)     
MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Glorify* (Copper w/Golden Shimmer) 
MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Whisper of Gilt* (White Gold) 
MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Superb* (Soft Peachy Nude)    
MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Magnetic Appeal*
MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Fairly Precious*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish/bronzer duo, *Refresh *Osbourne collection
MAC Cream Color Base, *Diamonds*, Rhianna collection
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Stereo Rose* (Coral w/Golden Bronze)
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Soft & Gentle’* (gilded peach bronze)             
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Porcelain Pink*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Petticoat #1 *(light pink version)
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Petticoat #2 *(cranberry pink veining)
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Perfect Topping*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, ‘*Gold Deposit’* (reflective golden bronze)
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Lightscapade* (Soft Candlelit Beige)            
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Pearl’* (Beige champagne)
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Goldstone*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *New Vegas* (Glittery Gold)
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *By Candelight*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Comfort*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Sunny by Nature*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Global Glow*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Warmed*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *So Ceylon*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Cheeky Bronze*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Warm Blend*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Triple Fusion*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Smooth Merge*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Refined*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Shimpagne*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Blonde* (soft pink to rose degrade)           
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *RedHead’*(Gold to salmon pink)
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Brunette *
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Scene to be Seen* (Mauve w/Pink Sheen)
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Center of Attention* (Pale Pink and Gold)
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Perfectly Poised *(Coppery bronze & Peachy pink duochrome)
Mac Beauty Powder *Shell Pearl*
Mac Beauty Powder *How Beautiful*
Mac Beauty Powder *Snowglobe*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish and Natural duo, *Medium Dark*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish and Natural duo,* Dark*
MAC Iridescent Highlighting Powder/Loose, ‘*Golden Bronze*              
Mac Trace Gold Blush
Mac Pro Sculpting Cream, *Naturally Defined*

Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ #5

Laura Mercier *Spellbound*
Laura Mercier Illuminator, *Rose Gold *
Laura Mercier Mineral Powder, *Warm Bronze*
Armani Fluid Sheers

Guerlain Terra Ora

Burberry Fresh Glow 
Burberry Bronze Glow

Hourglass Radiant Light
Hourglass Ambient Light palette

Nars blush palette with Albatross 

Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick *Apricot*


----------



## jennyap (Oct 8, 2014)

[@]Icecaramellatte[/@] I'm tired just reading that!  My Breaking Ground arrived and I'm in love. I think it might be my new favourite.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 8, 2014)

jennyap said:


> My Breaking Ground arrived and I'm in love. I think it might be my new favourite.








  But I swear they are all different.  LOL!

  Oh but what is Breaking Ground?


----------



## jennyap (Oct 8, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> :haha:   But I swear they are all different.  LOL!  Oh but what is Breaking Ground?


  The mauve CCB from Artificially Wild. My first cream highlighter. I patted a little on over my end of the working day makeup, andit looked amazing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I think this is it.  Boy I'm tired now.
> 
> My Inventory:
> 
> ...






I thought I needed help!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2014)

jennyap said:


> The mauve CCB from Artificially Wild. My first cream highlighter. I patted a little on over my end of the working day makeup, andit looked amazing.


  That sounds lovely Jennyap!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2014)

My BLACK POUCH DAY - My  Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20 has arrived.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2014)

I also got my Guerlain Holiday Balls today - Météorites Perles d’Etoiles - This was taken in artificial lighting--the canister is actually gold.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 9, 2014)

I saw Becca has a new color highlighter, champagne gold, does anyone have that? Looks very yellow toned, but I love rose gold so much I might be tempted.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My BLACK POUCH DAY - My [/COLOR]   Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20 has arrived.


  My goodness.....that is simply gorgeous!


----------



## nazih09 (Oct 9, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I think this is it.  Boy I'm tired now.
> 
> My Inventory:
> 
> ...


  holyyyyy moly. My highlighter inventory is only Dior amber diamond :/


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 9, 2014)

I need to walk away from this thread because my Wish List is getting longer and longer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ernie said:


> I saw Becca has a new color highlighter, champagne gold, does anyone have that? Looks very yellow toned, but I love rose gold so much I might be tempted.


   I have it Ernie--according to some Becca enthusiasts, it is not new but a much sought after re-promote.  I don't find it as impressive as Opal & Rose Gold, perhaps 
  because I compare it to other gold highlighters that I have and like better.  It does look VERY yellow in the compact IRL but it does buff down to a soft gold.  A little goes a 
  long way.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> I need to walk away from this thread because my Wish List is getting longer and longer.


 Enter at your own risk


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> My goodness.....that is simply gorgeous!


  Thank you LL


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 9, 2014)

I went to the Sephora with the Dior boutique today and sad to report they were out of Amber Diamond.


----------



## cocotears (Oct 9, 2014)

This is a thread after my own heart! I'm not home now, but I only have a small, but growing collection. I envy all of you ladies with such extensive collection. I hope to be on that level one day!


----------



## ccooper33 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok, so I posted this in the BB discussion, but maybe it makes more sense to post it here, seeing as this is the highlighter peeps place (my people). So I was looking at the new Bobbi Brown collection, and two highlighters caught my eye-- the Copper Diamond shimmer brick and the Bronze Glow powder. I know the correct answer to my question of "Which should I get?" is both, but seeing as how I just got the AL blush palette and Lorac Mega, I simply can't get both. Which one would you guys recommend seeing as how I own BB Apricot SB and Mac Soft and Gentle (just as a reference...among others). Thanks!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 9, 2014)

ccooper33 said:


> Ok, so I posted this in the BB discussion, but maybe it makes more sense to post it here, seeing as this is the highlighter peeps place (my people). So I was looking at the new Bobbi Brown collection, and two highlighters caught my eye-- the Copper Diamond shimmer brick and the Bronze Glow powder. I know the correct answer to my question of "Which should I get?" is both, but seeing as how I just got the AL blush palette and Lorac Mega, I simply can't get both. Which one would you guys recommend seeing as how I own BB Apricot SB and Mac Soft and Gentle (just as a reference...among others). Thanks!


  I vote for Copper Diamond.  There's tons of swatches online since it's not a new color.  I am comtemplating a backup.  I want Bronze Glow too but i feel i would use it more in the summer vs. year round


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 9, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> I vote for Copper Diamond.  There's tons of swatches online since it's not a new color.  I am comtemplating a backup.  I want Bronze Glow too but i feel i would use it more in the summer vs. year round


   Never should've googled Copper Diamond!  Beautiful. Must swatch when I am near a counter.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 9, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Never should've googled Copper Diamond! Beautiful. Must swatch when I am near a counter.


  it's gorgeous! and backup worthy LOLOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to the Sephora with the Dior boutique today and sad to report they were out of Amber Diamond.


 That's a real bummer!!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 9, 2014)

I managed to snatch last amber diamond at one of the nordstroms but it was back in february 
  I doubt anyone will have it now


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm scared to start reading this thread, because my latest addiction is highlighters! I just got my feet wet by ordering Chanel's new holiday highlighter. I also have some meteorites (not really a highlighter per se) and Nars Albatross. 

  I swatched a few of BB's shimmer bricks and was in love! I just coudn't justify buying 2 highlighters in the same day, as I had already phone-ordered Chanel Platine.

  What is everyone's HG highlighter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to start building a wish-list for christmas!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 9, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to the Sephora with the Dior boutique today and sad to report they were out of Amber Diamond.


  Thanks for trying!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 9, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm scared to start reading this thread, because my latest addiction is highlighters! I just got my feet wet by ordering Chanel's new holiday highlighter. I also have some meteorites (not really a highlighter per se) and Nars Albatross.   I swatched a few of BB's shimmer bricks and was in love! I just coudn't justify buying 2 highlighters in the same day, as I had already phone-ordered Chanel Platine.  What is everyone's HG highlighter?   I want to start building a wish-list for christmas!


   But wait .... the gorgeous Chanel highlighter that makes my heart flutter? I am trying to resist the temptation to purchase it but don't you need two? One to use and one to just stare at !?! See ..... this would be my problem.


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 9, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> But wait .... the gorgeous Chanel highlighter that makes my heart flutter? I am trying to resist the temptation to purchase it but don't you need two? One to use and one to just stare at !?! See ..... this would be my problem.


  Ahhh, no! I meant, buying a shimmer brick and Platine in the same day. Not two of chanel. hehe.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 9, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> Ahhh, no! I meant, buying a shimmer brick and Platine in the same day. Not two of chanel. hehe. :lol:


  Oh no .... I would need one just to stare at ....it's so pretty!


----------



## powderprincess (Oct 9, 2014)

I caved on the chanel palatine and the guerlain holiday meteorites this week.  The chanel is unique to my collection.  Now I need to go on a no buy!


----------



## cocotears (Oct 9, 2014)

MAC Barbados Girl Lustre Drops MAC Rio MSF MAC Cajun MCLP MAC Magnetic Appeal EDSF theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer theBalm Cindy- Lou Manizer LORAC Tantalizer Baked Bronzer BECCA Rose Gold Pressed SSP BECCA Watermelon/Moonstone Beach Tint Shimmer Soufflé  Sleek Contour Kits in Medium & Dark Benefit Watt's Up  My faves are Watt's Up for cream/powder, Magnetic Appeal for subtle, everyday highlighting and Mary Lou for a more dramatic highlight. I'd love to branch out and try a Chanel highlighter or Guerlain Meteorites. Unfortunately, I don't have the budget for them right now.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 9, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > :haha: :frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Mango. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]By far--and this is only my opinion which holds no weight outside of my household BUT  EL's gelee formula surpasses all others---and as you can see, I have a few.  It is better than [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]All of the other highlighters in my collection.  I'm partial to Modern Mercury.  As far as I know they have never repromoted them but several months ago they released another one, Crystal Baby, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]which is nice but it should have been stark pink instead of pale white-pink.  It didn't impress me as much as Modern Mercury & Heat Wave.  You might be able to find them at a CCO.[/COLOR]
> ...


  If it ever is repromoted, that one is coming home with me.    





DILLIGAF said:


> MAC Blush in Trace Gold...... If you have any color to your skin you need this one in your life!!! It works with tan skins all the way up to deep dark complexions!


  Bought this one earlier this year. It was my go-to for a while.    





xfarrax said:


> Looked up swatches of trace gold and the color looks right up my street!! Bought mac 'honour' about 2 years ago and was very disappointed by it. It's very glittery and chunky, don't think id ever recommend that if anyone loves it and has got it to work let me know


  Found this one in Genoa (before I discovered Trace Gold), and initially I thought it would be perfect, but I agree that it's very chunky and glittery. I don't like chunky glitter anywhere on my face for everyday makeup.   





Icecaramellatte said:


> I think this is it.  Boy I'm tired now.  My Inventory:  [COLOR=0000FF]Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Rose Gold* (Soft Gold w/Rose Tones)[/COLOR]              [COLOR=0000FF]Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Golden Shimmer* Transat Collection[/COLOR]              [COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford *Fire Lust* Skin Illuminator (Shimmering Peach-pink)[/COLOR]               [COLOR=0000FF]Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave* (Pale Gold Champagne)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Shimmering Sands* (Peachy Bronze)                 [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Topaz Chameleon* (Coppery Bronze)[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Rio* (Bronze w/Bright Pink Pigments)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Lustre Drops, *‘Sun Rush’* (Peachy bronze w/gold pearl)             [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Definitely Defined* (Silvery Pink)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Double Definition* (GoldPatina Bronze) [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Shape the Future* (Pastel Pink)     [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Glorify* (Copper w/Golden Shimmer) [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Whisper of Gilt* (White Gold) [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Superb* (Soft Peachy Nude)   [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Magnetic Appeal*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Fairly Precious*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Cream Color Base, *Diamonds*, Rhianna collection[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Stereo Rose* (Coral w/Golden Bronze)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Global Glow*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Cheeky Bronze*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Scene to be Seen* (Mauve w/Pink Sheen)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Mac Beauty Powder *How Beautiful*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]MAC Iridescent Highlighting Powder/Loose, ‘*Golden Bronze*              [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Mac Trace Gold Blush[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Mac Pro Sculpting Cream, *Naturally Defined*[/COLOR]  And adding Becca Champagne Gold and Topaz, The Balm Betty Lou Manizer. There are I few others, but I can't remember them off the top of my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cosmeticjunkie2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've been eyeing this one for awhile now.


 me too!


----------



## ccooper33 (Oct 10, 2014)

I ended up with Cooper Diamond!! I love it! It's nothing like Mac Soft and Gentle...It's way warmer but not as deep as the BB Bronze highlighter thing. Very beautiful!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 10, 2014)

Ha! I definitely need to join this thread, if only for ideas...   Here's my little stash:  Dior Amber Diamond Dior Pop Diamond Dior Rose Diamond MAC Magnetic Appeal  MAC Bronze Hero MAC Pink Rebel   * * * * *​  Most Loved: Probably the Diors. I'm a bit obsessed with them, especially since they've been discontinued >__>  Currently Using: Magnetic Appeal. It's absolutely stunning and really easy to apply!  Could Live Without: Probably the Lustre Drops... They're gorgeous, (_especially_ Bronze Hero) but I just don't use them. /:   * * * * *​  I may have found the final piece to my Dior Shimmer Powder "collection" and I'm so excited! :clap:  But that's not stopping me from lusting after these babies lol: - Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow, Copper Diamond, Sandstone - BECCA Opal, Rose Gold, Topaz  I'm pretty unfamiliar with both brands, so I really want/need to swatch them in person. I have swatched BECCA Opal in store, but I almost feel like it's too soft and there will be shimmer all over my face


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 10, 2014)

Here is my list....I don't have much    MAC- By Candlelight,  Rhapsody in Two,  Lightscapade x3, Vervacious, Global Glow, Shell Pearl, Perfect Topping (old) x2, Perfect Topping (new) x2, Superb, Fairly Precious, Whisper of Guilt, Honey Light, Too Chic, Pure Flash electric cool  Bobbi Brown- Copper Diamond, Gold, 24k Shimmerbrick, Nude Glow x2, Apricot  Nars- 413 Blkr, Orgasm, Copacabana  Hourglass- Incandecent, Radiant, Luminous  Chanel Poudre Signee TheBalm Mary Lou Manizer Bare Minerals Love Thing Benefit Watts Up Kiko 208


----------



## Ernie (Oct 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I have it Ernie--according to some Becca enthusiasts, it is not new but a much sought after re-promote.  I don't find it as impressive as Opal & Rose Gold, perhaps[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  because I compare it to other gold[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]highlighters that I have and like better.  It does look VERY yellow in the compact IRL but it does buff down to a soft gold.  A little goes a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  long way.[/COLOR]


Well I bought Opal today, very pretty, that only makes the god knows how many highlighters to add to the collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

cocotears said:


> This is a thread after my own heart! I'm not home now, but I only have a small, but growing collection. I envy all of you ladies with such extensive collection. I hope to be on that level one day!






Try to resist---this is a danger zone!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I just got Champagne Gold and it is very pretty, but like Medgal said, a little goes a long way. I need to try different brushes to see which one will work best with this.


   I change brushes depending on which highlighter I'm using, but these are the ones I reach for; Laura Mercier or MAC fan brushes, MAC 159, 130 or 188.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> * * * * *​
> I may have found the final piece to my Dior Shimmer Powder "collection" and I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> ...






  Hi LP.  You're off to a good start!  Like you, I don't reach for the liquid or cream highlighters often because they take more care & time to apply.  Becca Opal is one of the highlighters that I reach for quite often.  Fall out is minimal if applied with care and it doesn't migrate once it's on your face.  No "shimmer face"  whatsoever.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ernie said:


> Well I bought Opal today, very pretty, that only makes the god knows how many highlighters to add to the collection.


   Great pick Ernie!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 12, 2014)

It's my birthday tomorow trying to plan what highlighter to wear + other additional makeup. This is my biggest dilemma right now lol. I clearly have my priorities straight


----------



## mango13 (Oct 12, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> It's my birthday tomorow trying to plan what highlighter to wear + other additional makeup. This is my biggest dilemma right now lol. I clearly have my priorities straight


  Have an awesome birthday!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 12, 2014)

So guess who got her first chanel highlighter? Me! My chanel counter had the jardin de camelias illuminating powder on display. I got the second to last one, and the sales associate even threw in a little brush. So sweet. I think this will be the perfect subtle highlight for me


----------



## katred (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been avoiding this thread out of fear for my wallet but finally decided I could resist no more. I'm dying of envy looking through everyone's lists. I'll put my own together at some point in the near future... At the same time I'm already itching to get some of the beauties I see mentioned here...


----------



## mango13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> So guess who got her first chanel highlighter? Me! My chanel counter had the jardin de camelias illuminating powder on display. I got the second to last one, and the sales associate even threw in a little brush. So sweet. I think this will be the perfect subtle highlight for me


  Congrats on the highlighter!!! Have you tried it out yet? My Camelia de Plumes is still in transit! I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 13, 2014)

mango13 said:


> Congrats on the highlighter!!! Have you tried it out yet? My Camelia de Plumes is still in transit! I can't wait to get it!!!


  Thanks! Just the sample in store. It's very subtle, and I like the pattern of it. Was so surprised they still had some in stock.


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 13, 2014)

The new Mac collection coming out on Dec 26th looks like it is going to be a Highlighter Addicts Dream!!

How pretty are the MSF in it!


----------



## katred (Oct 13, 2014)

dinemo6 said:


> The new Mac collection coming out on Dec 26th looks like it is going to be a Highlighter Addicts Dream!!
> 
> How pretty are the MSF in it!


  I have both Lightscapade and Perfect Topping (both from old releases) and would recommend them to anyone who is interested.

  Anyway, here's a list of what I have- smaller than I thought, which I guess means that I'm allowed to buy more whenever I want... right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mac
  Lightscapade
  Perfect Topping
  Soft & Gentle
  New Vegas (Alexander MacQueen)
  By Candlelight
  Play It Proper
  Honey Light
  Pink Power (from Wonder Woman- actually a highlight/ blush/ bronzer trio)
  Golden Lariat (same as above, from Wonder Woman)
  I also have a few MSFs that are blushes on me rather than highlighters: Petticoat, Stereo Rose, So Ceylon, Metal Rock, Blonde, Redhead

  Most of these are older, as I find that other brands' highlighters are less likely to emphasize my pores.

Others
  Cruel Gardenia (Guerlain)
  Parure de Nuit (Guerlain- works as a light blush as well)
  Diffused Light (Hourglass)
  Incandescent Light (Hourglass)
  Luminous Light (Hourglass)
  Poudre Signée (Chanel)
  Délice (Chanel)
  Porcelain Pearl (Bobbi Brown)
  Watts Up (Benefit)
  High Beam (Benefit- I'm allergic to it, unfortunately, although I sometimes use just a little along my brows or under my eyes)
  Sea of Clouds (Rouge Bunny Rouge- got a generous sample that's almost gone, unfortunately... I need a full size)
  Sea of Tranquility (Rouge Bunny Rouge)
  Again, I have Dim Light from Hourglass (twice over since I have it in the palette as well as on its own), but it's a little too deep to be a highlighter on me- same with Radiant Light

  I'm planning on getting the Chanel holiday highlighter as soon as I see it in store here. And thanks, @Bronwyn for reminding me of the Camelias highlighter. I forced myself not to buy that, because I thought I had so many highlighters already... Now I'm questioning that decision (and I saw the powder in a store near me not so very long ago...)


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm new to the highlighters game, I'm so glad I found this thread ! So far I have EL Heat wave, MAC pink porcelain, Benefits watts up, and a deluxe sample of Becca cream in Opal, which Im not sure about. i'm definetely getting a new highlighter from a holiday collection, any recommendations ?


----------



## JulieDiva (Oct 13, 2014)

My name is Julie and I love pretty highlighters.
  My list is small, as I am fairly good at restricting my highlight purchases...as I am a full blown lip product addict.

  I am loving this thread.


----------



## JulieDiva (Oct 13, 2014)

dinemo6 said:


> The new Mac collection coming out on Dec 26th looks like it is going to be a Highlighter Addicts Dream!!
> 
> How pretty are the MSF in it!


 
  YES!  I am loving the pics I have seen so far!


----------



## JulieDiva (Oct 13, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> It's my birthday tomorow trying to plan what highlighter to wear + other additional makeup. This is my biggest dilemma right now lol. I clearly have my priorities straight


Have a wonderful birthday. Your avi pic is gorgeous. You look like a model.


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Oct 13, 2014)

Love the name of this thread & SO glad I found it. I've been using lightscapade mostly as my highlight lately. I also love MuFE shine on compact (#5). I also have been highlighting with my MAC Vanilla pigment. I have the benefit watts up, but not too crazy about cream highlighters for myself. I like snow bunny from too faced and their ice cubes.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 13, 2014)

dinemo6 said:


> The new Mac collection coming out on Dec 26th looks like it is going to be a Highlighter Addicts Dream!!
> 
> How pretty are the MSF in it!


  although repromotes right ?


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 13, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> Have a wonderful birthday. Your avi pic is gorgeous. You look like a model.





mango13 said:


> Have an awesome birthday!!!


  Thanks ladies!!! Had an amazing one, ended up reaching for my dior amber diamonds wanted something vaguely subtle because I had to go into work , will amp it on Saturday when I have a little get together. Possibilities for Saturday will include WOG or something like the tilbury bronze and glow


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 13, 2014)

JenMakeupHair said:


> Love the name of this thread & SO glad I found it. I've been using lightscapade mostly as my highlight lately. I also love MuFE shine on compact (#5). I also have been highlighting with my MAC Vanilla pigment. I have the benefit watts up, but not too crazy about cream highlighters for myself. I like snow bunny from too faced and their ice cubes.


  Completely forget about vanilla pigment will need to dig that out, is tan pigment also suitable for highlighting ? Can't remember how deep it actually is...


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > If it ever is repromoted, that one is coming home with me.  Bought this one earlier this year. It was my go-to for a while.  Found this one in Genoa (before I discovered Trace Gold), and initially I thought it would be perfect, but I agree that it's very chunky and glittery. I don't like chunky glitter anywhere on my face for everyday makeup.  I just got Champagne Gold and it is very pretty, but like Medgal said, a little goes a long way. I need to try different brushes to see which one will work best with this.
> ...


  Which brush do you use for your EL and Becca highlighters?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> It's my birthday tomorow trying to plan what highlighter to wear + other additional makeup. This is my biggest dilemma right now lol. I clearly have my priorities straight


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Which brush do you use for your EL and Becca highlighters?


    I love the 159 for those---it's small and rounded on the top and fits the top of my cheekbones nicely.  I also like the 
  131 because of its short tles--makes buffing a snap.  El gelee is super smooth.  Becca is smooth, but it kicks up a 
  bit of powder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> So guess who got her first chanel highlighter? Me! My chanel counter had the jardin de camelias illuminating powder on display. I got the second to last one, and the sales associate even threw in a little brush. So sweet. I think this will be the perfect subtle highlight for me






 Bronwyn.   ENJOY!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Bronwyn.   ENJOY!!!


  Thank you, I will! cute emoticons


----------



## JenMakeupHair (Oct 13, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Completely forget about vanilla pigment will need to dig that out, is tan pigment also suitable for highlighting ? Can't remember how deep it actually is...


 Ooh I bet tan would be pretty! I sometimes use Melon pigment and it's not far from tan pigment


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 13, 2014)

If we start counting loose pigments then I may very well be in trouble even more trouble!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2014)

mango13 said:


> Congrats on the highlighter!!! Have you tried it out yet?* My Camelia de Plumes is still in transit! I* can't wait to get it!!!


   Awesome Mango---you will LOVE it!!!!


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 14, 2014)

Monsy said:


> although repromotes right ?


  I have only seen some photos so I am not sure but one of the highlighters I have seen does look like Perfect Topping / Lightscapade..


----------



## Monsy (Oct 14, 2014)

dinemo6 said:


> I have only seen some photos so I am not sure but one of the highlighters I have seen does look like Perfect Topping / Lightscapade..


  they are perfect topping and lightscapade


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 14, 2014)

I was v underwhelmed with perfect topping haven't used it much since I got it. The veining in mine isn't amazing. I have seen some old perfect toppings online and they look fab, the recent release not so much. Went to swatch trace gold today and finally found the tested after 15 minutes of searching and hassling sales assistants but them when I went to buy they said they haven't had it in stock for a while.... bought coil electric cool eyeshadow to make up for my disappointment. I hope it's not being phased out because it was beautiful!!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 15, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> I was v underwhelmed with perfect topping haven't used it much since I got it. The veining in mine isn't amazing. I have seen some old perfect toppings online and they look fab, the recent release not so much. Went to swatch trace gold today and finally found the tested after 15 minutes of searching and hassling sales assistants but them when I went to buy they said they haven't had it in stock for a while.... bought coil electric cool eyeshadow to make up for my disappointment. I hope it's not being phased out because it was beautiful!!


  Too bad about your Perfect Topping. I don't understand why MAC  cannot get that one to be consistent. I have seen some with beautiful veining that just makes me want to drool. And then there are others that are beautiful but not stunning. It seems like the way that they apply is a direct translation - stunning or just okay.   I am hoping to grab one from the Lightness collection at the end of the year. I usually order online but this may call for an in-store purchase.  Trace Gold sounds promising. I will need to take a look at that one on my next store visit. It is still showing available online.


----------



## Mismatchedsocks (Oct 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My BLACK POUCH DAY - My [/COLOR]   Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20 has arrived.


  :eyelove: :eyelove:


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 16, 2014)

I feel so so bad but I ended up buying another Chanel Platine.  I cannot find the one that I bought.  I remember reorganizing everything as my highlighter drawer is overflowing.  I have looked for the past few days and no dice.  I'm so worried I accidently threw it out because I know I threw out the box.  I thought maybe I hadn't put it away yet but everything else I bought that day is put away.  I have been reorganizing so it is possible it is in a new place and odd place. It doesn't help that I keep the highlighters in their velvet packaging but still, I'm puzzled.  Anyway, I kept thinking how upset I'd be if it sold out and I didn't have one.  I thought I'd better get it for peace of mind. Crazy I know.  I think I will just hold on to it for a week or 2 before I use it just in case the other one shows up.  In other news, my makeup organizers came today.  I ordered a whole bunch for the top of the vanity.  I actually don't have anything out except for brushes and eye pencils.  Everything else is in drawers.  Big organizing project coming up.


----------



## forqpyne (Oct 16, 2014)

My most loved is Chanel "So Chanel"


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 16, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I feel so so bad but I ended up buying another Chanel Platine.  I cannot find the one that I bought.  I remember reorganizing everything as my highlighter drawer is overflowing.  I have looked for the past few days and no dice.  I'm so worried I accidently threw it out because I know I threw out the box.  I thought maybe I hadn't put it away yet but everything else I bought that day is put away.  I have been reorganizing so it is possible it is in a new place and odd place. It doesn't help that I keep the highlighters in their velvet packaging but still, I'm puzzled.  Anyway, I kept thinking how upset I'd be if it sold out and I didn't have one.  I thought I'd better get it for peace of mind. Crazy I know.  I think I will just hold on to it for a week or 2 before I use it just in case the other one shows up.  In other news, my makeup organizers came today.  I ordered a whole bunch for the top of the vanity.  I actually don't have anything out except for brushes and eye pencils.  Everything else is in drawers.  Big organizing project coming up.


  No, not crazy. You are preserving your peace of mind by making sure that you have one. Hopefully the original one will show up.  Organization? I have to get my space revamped. Everything is everywhere and it is driving me crazy. What organizers did you get?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 16, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Organization? I have to get my space revamped. Everything is everywhere and it is driving me crazy. What organizers did you get?


  I bought the ByAlegory containers.  I bought 1 of each except I got 2 of the lipgloss holders.  I saw on Youtube and Instagram that some people use the lipgloss holder for brushes.  I also bought the compact organizer (will probably use for highlighters), eyeshadow organizer, lipstick organizer, and paint pot organizer.  They have a website but I just ordered from Amazon.  I still haven't moved to open them yet.  Besides working on my feet all day, I was all over Midtown Manhattan today searching for Holiday makeup.  I'm so bad.  I have 6 boxes delivered here today to open.  Besides the organizers I bought a whole bunch of stuff for my niece's birthday and my extra Lorac palette came today.  But my feet are killing me.  Can't move just yet.  I'm hoping the organizers help but I fear I may need a new storage unit.


----------



## mango13 (Oct 20, 2014)

I got Bobbi Brown's Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick today and it's pretty awesome!!! It's also very pigmented and the powder feels much softer than my other shimmer bricks and instead of swiping (like I do with my other ones) I just tapped it lightly with my brush and it picked up a ton of product ( enough for both sides of my face).


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 21, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I got Bobbi Brown's Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick today and it's pretty awesome!!! It's also very pigmented and the powder feels much softer than my other shimmer bricks and instead of swiping (like I do with my other ones) I just tapped it lightly with my brush and it picked up a ton of product ( enough for both sides of my face).


  Ok so I tried this today think I'm in love and may go back to purchase it, I really didn't want to love it because I have had a bad experience with shimmer bricks the first one I bought which was the rose one the pan completely fell out of the packaging a few days after buying and it deterred me from ever using it. Plus the pink tone didn't suit me what so ever ! Copper diamond seems like a good medium between bronze, sandstone and beige - seriously contemplating the purchase !!!


----------



## Jessica Billman (Oct 23, 2014)

this is my highlighter collection <3

  MAC Mineralize Skinfinish - Lightscapade (Permanent)
  MAC Mineralize Skinfinish - Soft and Gentle (Permanent)
  MAC Mineralize Skinfinish - Jolly Good (Kelly Osbourne - Osbourne Collection)
  MAC Mineralize Skinfinish - Refresh (Sharon Osbourne - Osbroune Collection)
  MAC Mineralize Skinfinish - Center of Attention (Divine Night - 2013 Holiday Collection)
  TheBalm - Mary-Loumanizer (Permanent)
  TheBalm - Cindy-Loumanizer (Permanent)
  TheBalm - Betty-Loumanizer (Permanent)
  E.L.F Highlighting Blush - Giddy Gold (Permanent)
  E.L.F Highlighting Blush - Gotta Glow (Permanent)
  NARS Highlighting Blush - Albatross (Permanent)
  NARS Highlighting Blush - Devotee (Nars Guy Bourdin Palette - 2013 Holiday Collection)
  Australis Contour and Highlight Kit - Leopardess (Limited Edition - as far as i know)
  Australis AC on Tour Palette - (Anastasia Beverly Hills Contour Kit Dupe)
  Anastasia Beverly Hills Contour Kit
  Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick - Nectar (Permanent)
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder - Diffused Light (Permanent)
  Stila Highlighter Duo - Kitten (Permanent)
  Essence Highlighting Powder - Tropical Heat (Ticket To Paradise Collection)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here's my list:
> 
> TopShop Highlighter in Sunbeam
> MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish in Magnetic Appeal
> ...


  I forgot to add:
  Magnolia Make Up Illuminizer in Glo
  Face Front Cosmetics Flashlight Highlight Powder in Gamma Ray
  Face Front Cosmetics Flashlight Highlight Powder in Autofocus
  Face Front Cosmetics Flashlight Highlight Powder in Double Exposure
  MAC Loose Pigment in Vanilla
  MAC Loose Pigment in Melon



  There's more I'm in the middle of a purge and I'm only half way through.


----------



## mango13 (Oct 23, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Ok so I tried this today think I'm in love and may go back to purchase it, I really didn't want to love it because I have had a bad experience with shimmer bricks the first one I bought which was the rose one the pan completely fell out of the packaging a few days after buying and it deterred me from ever using it. Plus the pink tone didn't suit me what so ever ! Copper diamond seems like a good medium between bronze, sandstone and beige - seriously contemplating the purchase !!!


  You should give it a try. I think you will really like it! I've been using mine everyday since I got it.


----------



## treasuremymac (Oct 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My BLACK POUCH DAY - My  Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20 has arrived.


Gorgeous! Have you had a chance to try this out yet? Also, is it really worth the $72 price tag? Its almost too beautiful to use but at the same time I cant justify spending that might on something I may not use? 

  Too bad this isnt available on Sephora...then I could definitely use my F&F 20% off discount


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 23, 2014)

I swatched Copper Diamond today. You guys may have to say a prayer for me. Thank God for Nordstrom Notes.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I swatched Copper Diamond today. You guys may have to say a prayer for me. Thank God for Nordstrom Notes.


  I'm hoping that this Copper Diamond version is the same as the first release.  I was at Nordstrom yesterday and the tester did NOT look like my CD. I'm hoping it was just a dud.  I got a backup of CD at Sephora's F&F so I will compare when I receive it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2014)

treasuremymac said:


> Gorgeous! Have you had a chance to try this out yet? Also, is it really worth the $72 price tag? Its almost too beautiful to use but at the same time I cant justify spending that might on something I may not use?
> 
> Too bad this isnt available on Sephora...then I could definitely use my F&F 20% off discount


 I'm so sorry for this late reply---I was ill & I'm still catching up.  For me, it was totally worth the cost and I LOVE it.  I understand not wanting to disturb the design but with 
  so many lovely highlighters w/intricate designs I've learned to navigate the perimeter & avoid disturbing the design---hence this type is mostly for special occasions.

 I use Ebates and sometimes I'm able to off-set the state tax.  That's a little something.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I swatched Copper Diamond today. You guys may have to say a prayer for me. Thank God for Nordstrom Notes.






Amen Dilli


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I feel so so bad but I ended up buying another Chanel Platine.  I cannot find the one that I bought.  I remember reorganizing everything as my highlighter drawer is overflowing.  I have looked for the past few days and no dice.  I'm so worried I accidently threw it out because I know I threw out the box.  I thought maybe I hadn't put it away yet but everything else I bought that day is put away.  I have been reorganizing so it is possible it is in a new place and odd place. It doesn't help that I keep the highlighters in their velvet packaging but still, I'm puzzled.  Anyway, I kept thinking how upset I'd be if it sold out and I didn't have one.  I thought I'd better get it for peace of mind. Crazy I know.  I think I will just hold on to it for a week or 2 before I use it just in case the other one shows up.  In other news, my makeup organizers came today.  I ordered a whole bunch for the top of the vanity.  I actually don't have anything out except for brushes and eye pencils.  Everything else is in drawers.  Big organizing project coming up.


  Oh that's awful ICE....sorry you had to go through that.  Good idea not to use in case the other one resurfaces.  Might be a big organizing project but you'll be happy 
   when it's done and wearing makeup will be more fun because you'll access things faster & w/ease.  Good for you!!


----------



## mango13 (Oct 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I swatched Copper Diamond today. You guys may have to say a prayer for me. Thank God for Nordstrom Notes.


  You should get it! It's sooo awesome! I've really been enjoying mine over the past week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2014)

mango13 said:


> You should get it! It's sooo awesome! I've really been enjoying mine over the past week.


  I shouldn't have looked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's really pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi.  My name is Meddy.  I am addicted to highlighters.  I just ordered Bobbi Brown's Copper Diamond highlighter.  I have fallen to the depths of this addiction along with @Dilligaf.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just got The Balm Betty-Lou Manizer today. It gives me a subtle glow from within. I love an in your face highlighter but this... i have no words.


  I love theBalm's face products. I have Mary-Lou Manizer and its gorgeous!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi.  My name is Meddy.  I am addicted to highlighters.  I just ordered Bobbi Brown's Copper Diamond highlighter.  I have fallen to the depths of this addiction along with @Dilligaf.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                                    [/COLOR]:thud:


  I saw Allura's video on this collection and that highlighter looks amazing!!


----------



## mango13 (Oct 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi.  My name is Meddy.  I am addicted to highlighters.  I just ordered Bobbi Brown's Copper Diamond highlighter.  I have fallen to the depths of this addiction along with @Dilligaf.


  Yay!!! I hope you love it!


----------



## JulieDiva (Oct 26, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Urban Decay new shimmer powder in Aura? It looks beautiful.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *JulieDiva* 



Has anyone tried the Urban Decay new shimmer powder in Aura? It looks beautiful.



  I have it is really pretty  it looks much better in artifical light than in daylight.  the more you buff it in it shows more of a metallic pink sheen than just shimmer.  it also can be used wet


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> Has anyone tried the Urban Decay new shimmer powder in Aura? It looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It sounds lovely and perhaps what the failed Dior pink highlighter should have been.  Nevertheless, I'm so 
   putting myself on a highlighter *NO Buy *until January!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It sounds lovely and perhaps what the failed Dior pink highlighter should have been.  Nevertheless, I'm so
> putting myself on a highlighter *NO Buy *until January!!!!!


  Jan is my No Buy/ Low Buy do over... until then....


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> *Girl there is no help for us.*
> 
> I have yet to try Mary-Lou Manizer
> 
> Jan is my No Buy/ Low Buy do over... until then....









 I've only banned myself from highlighters ONLY  because that's the extent of my willpower.  January will be time for me to reboot & start all over,


----------



## purplemaren (Oct 26, 2014)

I bought bb copper glow and pink glow, and I love them.  I plan on buying becca moonstone from ulta with my 20% off.  I seem to have a highlighter problem


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2014)

purplemaren said:


> I bought bb copper glow and pink glow, and I love them. I plan on buying becca moonstone from ulta with my 20% off. I seem to have a highlighter problem


 Well you're in GOOD company PM.  I refuse to look at Pink Glow!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well you're in GOOD company PM.  I refuse to look at Pink Glow!!!


  C'mon look at it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> C'mon look at it!!!


 Dilli you are a very bad girl 



And to think---they're 10% off at Nordics right now!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dilli you are a very bad girl
> 
> 
> 
> And to think---they're 10% off at Nordics right now!


  I tease you with the pic and you tease me with the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is the 10%  off at Nordies or BB?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I tease you with the pic and you tease me with the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Never mind I noticed that you already said Nordies. I got excited at the 10%.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Never mind I noticed that you already said Nordies. I got excited at the 10%.


  That plus Ebates = win/win Dilli


----------



## nt234 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm just now starting to step up my highlighter game, which is a shame because I missed out on Whisper of Gilt and Estee Lauder's Heat Wave, but I did manage to pick up Becca's Shimmer Pressed Powder in Opal, and I love it  I want to get that limited edition gold color that is now out, as well as the highlighter that was released for the Chanel holiday collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

nt234 said:


> I'm just now starting to step up my highlighter game, which is a shame because I missed out on Whisper of Gilt and Estee Lauder's Heat Wave, but I did manage to pick up Becca's Shimmer Pressed Powder in Opal, and I love it  I want to get that limited edition gold color that is now out, as well as the highlighter that was released for the Chanel holiday collection.






You're off to a great start NT243.  I actually like Becca's Opal better than MAC's WoG.  You might be able to find EL's Heat Wave, another one of my favs at a
    CCO.  Are you referring to Becca's  Champagne Gold?  I haven't used it enough to make a solid judgement on it, but I wasn't wowed, initially.  Opal is still at the top of 
    my Becca list, along w/ Rose Gold.  The Chanel Camélia De Plumes is gorgeous!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You're off to a great start NT243.  I actually like Becca's Opal better than MAC's WoG.  You might be able to find EL's Heat Wave, another one of my favs at a
> CCO.  Are you referring to Becca's  Champagne Gold?  I haven't used it enough to make a solid judgement on it, but I wasn't wowed, initially.  Opal is still at the top of
> my Becca list, along w/ Rose Gold.  The Chanel Camélia De Plumes is gorgeous!!!


  As great as my skin tends to look in shades of gold. I keep avoiding that Champagne Gold. It's in the BECCA set for the holidays and because of it I'm skipping it. I don't have a solid reason why I'm not digging this one. *shrugs*


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> As great as my skin tends to look in shades of gold. I keep avoiding that Champagne Gold. It's in the BECCA set for the holidays and because of it I'm skipping it. I don't have a solid reason why I'm not digging this one. *shrugs*


 You know Dilli I thought it was just me being finicky, but I think it's the color. It's too _yellow_. Dior's highlighter that came out with their Transat collex, Golden Shimmer is spot on gorgeous. The formula is good, the color is actually gold and it wears beautifully.    Dior missed the mark too with their holiday highlighter.  The swatch looks like cornmeal


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You know Dilli I thought it was just me being finicky, but I think it's the color. It's too _yellow_. Dior's highlighter that came out with their Transat collex, Golden Shimmer is spot on gorgeous. The formula is good, the color is actually gold and it wears beautifully.    Dior missed the mark too with their holiday highlighter.  The swatch looks like cornmeal


  LMFAO I actually imagined someone with cornmeal on the high points of their cheeks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> LMFAO I actually imagined someone with cornmeal on the high points of their cheeks.









It was bad enough seeing it on someone's arm but polenta/cornmeal cheeks


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 27, 2014)

does anyone have the Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick in Gold and the Becca Champagne Gold?  I can't tell if they are close to each other since BB Gold was LE


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I saw Allura's video on this collection and that highlighter looks amazing!!


    I'm so excited to get it.  I only own one other BB makeup item so this is a pretty new venture for me.


----------



## nt234 (Oct 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You're off to a great start NT243.  I actually like Becca's Opal better than MAC's WoG.  You might be able to find EL's Heat Wave, another one of my favs at a
> CCO.  Are you referring to Becca's  Champagne Gold?  I haven't used it enough to make a solid judgement on it, but I wasn't wowed, initially.  Opal is still at the top of
> my Becca list, along w/ Rose Gold.  The Chanel Camélia De Plumes is gorgeous!!!


  Thanks! I'll definitely check CCO - the ebay prices are just killer. Yes! I swatched Champagne Gold when I bought Opal, and I liked it. It's a lot safer (money-wise) than buying the one that Dior released for the holidays, which actually looks really odd in the swatches I've seen. I'll try Rose Gold next time I go to Sephora. I'm loving my new glow


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2014)

nt234 said:


> Thanks! I'll definitely check CCO - the ebay prices are just killer. Yes! I swatched Champagne Gold when I bought Opal, and I liked it. It's a lot safer (money-wise) than buying *the one that Dior released for the holidays, which actually looks really odd in the swatches I've seen*. I'll try Rose Gold next time I go to Sephora. I'm loving my new glow


 If Dior had only stuck to the formula that they used with Rose & Amber Diamond


----------



## Monsy (Oct 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> If Dior had only stuck to the formula that they used with Rose & Amber Diamond


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

Where's  Dilligaf 



Dilli where are you??  See what you made me do!!  



Thank you! 









BB's Copper Diamond.  It just arrived today so I've only swatched it---very pretty.  I'm eager to wear it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2014)

Okay---so I tried Copper Diamond and I absolutely love it!  I was surprised by the citrus scent. It's not obnoxious or anything, it just surprised me.  What's even more surprising is that I'm not a sniffer and I have no idea what made me sniff CD!!!


----------



## mango13 (Oct 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay---so I tried Copper Diamond and I absolutely love it!  I was surprised by the citrus scent. It's not obnoxious or anything, it just surprised me.  What's even more surprising is that I'm not a sniffer and I have no idea what made me sniff CD!!!


  I'm so glad you love it! Citrus scent? I haven't noticed it on mine... but then again I haven't sniffed it. I'm definitely going to go and smell all of my shimmer bricks.


----------



## purplemaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow, that's funny, I sniff everything.  Makeup, books, crayons, everything.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 29, 2014)

GREAT! now i'm going to go home and sniff CD lol


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 29, 2014)

I just scored Lancome Moonlight Rose highlighter for a good price.  Anyone have it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I'm so glad you love it! Citrus scent? I haven't noticed it on mine... but then again I haven't sniffed it. I'm definitely going to go and smell all of my shimmer bricks.






I just got a visual of ladies allover opening their BB Copper Diamond shimmer brick compacts and sniffing
              them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> I just scored Lancome Moonlight Rose highlighter for a good price.  Anyone have it?


----------



## mango13 (Oct 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I just got a visual of ladies allover opening their BB Copper Diamond shimmer brick compacts and sniffing
> them.


  lol... I definitely went all out on sniffing! My Copper Diamond doesn't have a citrus scent. It just has a typical powder product smell (even though most of the powder products I own don't have an intentional smell to them... I can still smell it like Aphrodite's Shell). I also smelled my other shimmer bricks and they also have that powder smell to them, however it is more mild than CD. For good measure I also smelled some MAC, Shiseido and Estee Lauder... oh and some meteorites (just 'cos they smell so good)!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

mango13 said:


> lol... I definitely went all out on sniffing! My Copper Diamond doesn't have a citrus scent. It just has a typical powder product smell (even though most of the powder products I own don't have an intentional smell to them... I can still smell it like Aphrodite's Shell). I also smelled my other shimmer bricks and they also have that powder smell to them, however it is more mild than CD. For good measure I also smelled some MAC, Shiseido and Estee Lauder... oh and some meteorites (just 'cos they smell so good)!






I smelled my CD again and it is _Citrus_.  I have to get someone in my house to do a sniff test.


----------



## purplemaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]I just got a visual of ladies allover opening their BB Copper Diamond shimmer brick compacts and sniffing[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]              them.[/COLOR]


  Lol, I sniff before I even swatch.  I believe you about the smell.  I don't have CD, but I get that citrus smell from my mac superb edsf.  P.S.i got bronze glow and pink glow, do I need copper diamond?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

purplemaren said:


> P.S.i got bronze glow and pink glow, do I need copper diamond?


  I don't have either of the glows but I really, really like CD.  I like it as much as I like Dior's Amber Diamond!!!  Nordie's had it for 10% off.  I don't know if that sale is still on 
   but Sephora also has it.  Since they're all different I would definitely add it to my highlighter stash!!


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 29, 2014)

Just got Bronze Glow today an on first impression, I don't like it.  That seals it for me now: BB highlighters are just to glittery for my taste and I no longer need to entertain any thoughts of getting them anymore.


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Oct 30, 2014)

For anyone who shops at Naimie's, they are carrying both Pink and Bronze Glow. If you have a pro discount, it applies on them as well.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 30, 2014)

JulieDiva said:


> Has anyone tried the Urban Decay new shimmer powder in Aura? It looks beautiful.


 I just got Aura in UD's f&f sale it's beautiful. I want to get luminous now too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay---so I tried Copper Diamond and I absolutely love it!  I was surprised by the citrus scent. It's not obnoxious or anything, it just surprised me.  What's even more surprising is that I'm not a sniffer and I have no idea what made me sniff CD!!!


  Now I'm going to sniff mine.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Just got Bronze Glow today an on first impression, I don't like it.  That seals it for me now: BB highlighters are just to glittery for my taste and I no longer need to entertain any thoughts of getting them anymore.


  Copper Diamond isn't glittery in the least. I'm a wee bit of a glitterphobe so trust me on this. I mean when I want glitter I want glitter. However in most of the products I choose for my face. I perfer then to be glitter free.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm trying to decide on one single highlighter to purchase from the holiday collections. Right now I'm between Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow and the Chanel highlight. They're very different, but I can't let myself do both lol. Has anyone seen or owned both and have an opinion? I'm light skin tone but not super pale (GA luminous 4.5)


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Oct 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Yes you do!! Get it!!! Get it NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It IS beautiful! You'll have to get at least one of them!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Oct 30, 2014)

Has anyone tried Sandstone? I think it's my favorite Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick to date.. The pigmentation is out there. I thought Apricot from this past Spring was pigmented, boy I was wrong.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I must check this out!!!!


  It's great!


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 30, 2014)

I just bought my first BB shimmer brick in Bronze (I'm late I know!) and I'm not sure about it. Its not as smooth on my face as I thought it would be. Ah well, its soooo pretty in the pan I'll keep it and buy another different one lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> I just bought my first BB shimmer brick in Bronze (I'm late I know!) and I'm not sure about it. Its not as smooth on my face as I thought it would be. Ah well, its soooo pretty in the pan I'll keep it and buy another different one lol.


  Copper Diamond is my first BB Shimmer brick.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here's my list:
> 
> TopShop Highlighter in Sunbeam
> MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish in Magnetic Appeal
> ...


  I gave my sister the Sleek Contour Kit in Dark. Hers broke and it is her favorite highlighter so.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Just got Bronze Glow today an on first impression, I don't like it.  That seals it for me now: BB highlighters are just to glittery for my taste and I no longer need to entertain any thoughts of getting them anymore.


   Oh no Yazmin!  



I only have Copper Diamond and don't find that glittery at all.  Sorry BG didn't work out for you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Copper Diamond is my first BB Shimmer brick.


   Mine too Dilli---actually your fault that I got it.  I'm pleased with it, so thank you!!!.  How about you?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I'm trying to decide on one single highlighter to purchase from the holiday collections. Right now I'm between Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow and the Chanel highlight. They're very different, but I can't let myself do both lol. Has anyone seen or owned both and have an opinion? I'm light skin tone but not super pale (GA luminous 4.5)


 I have Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, but I don't have BB's Bronze Glow.  I do however have BB's Copper Diamond shimmer brick.  You're right, they are very different.  I guess it depends on what you like, what works best with your skin tone and which you think you'll get the most use from.  Hands down, the Chanel highlighter is superior in quality but I will reach for CD more often.  I'll probably use the Chanel highlighter for special occasions but BB's CD much more often.  HTHs


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Copper Diamond isn't glittery in the least. I'm a wee bit of a glitterphobe so trust me on this. I mean when I want glitter I want glitter. However in most of the products I choose for my face. I perfer then to be glitter free.


 I totally agree Dilli.  I don't find CD glittery at all.  In fact, it is very smooth and buffs to a very pretty sheen.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Yes you do!! Get it!!! Get it NOW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Did you?  Please don't make me think I'm loco


----------



## mango13 (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I smelled my CD again and it is _Citrus_.  I have to get someone in my house to do a sniff test.


  I also smelled CD again this morning and I still smell a mild scent, but no citrus. I wonder if the strength of the fragrance varies from batch to batch and that's why one smells like citrus and another doesn't...idk Please keep us updated on your sniff tests! I'm really curious why there is such a variance.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I also smelled CD again this morning and I still smell a mild scent, but no citrus. I wonder if the strength of the fragrance varies from batch to batch and that's why one smells like citrus and another doesn't...idk Please keep us updated on your sniff tests! I'm really curious why there is such a variance.


   Well now I'm starting to think whom ever handled my palette was eating an orange!


----------



## mango13 (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well now I'm starting to think whom ever handled my palette was eating an orange!








 At least they got their vitamin C!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I have Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, but I don't have BB's Bronze Glow.  I do however have BB's Copper Diamond shimmer brick.  You're right, they are very different.  I guess it depends on what you like, what works best with your skin tone and which you think you'll get the most use from.  Hands down, the Chanel highlighter is superior in quality but I will reach for CD more often.  I'll probably use the Chanel highlighter for special occasions but BB's CD much more often.  HTHs[/COLOR]


  Thank you! I may go for chanel since I have Amber diamond. I feel like it would be more different than the BB.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Thank you! I may go for chanel since I have Amber diamond. I feel like it would be more different than the BB.


 Great choice Alysse.  Let me know how you like it.


----------



## mango13 (Oct 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't have either of the glows but I really, really like CD.  I like it as much as I like Dior's Amber Diamond!!!  Nordie's had it for 10% off.  I don't know if that sale is still on
> but Sephora also has it.  Since they're all different I would definitely add it to my highlighter stash!!


  How close is CD to Amber Diamond? I unfortunately missed out on that one.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Great choice Alysse.  Let me know how you like it.[/COLOR]


  I went and bought it last night! I am in love with it. I haven't been so excited about a makeup product in a while lol (that's kind of a lie - I was this excited about MUFE shadows, Ardency Inn shadows, YSL lippies...you get the picture...I am excitable)  The lady at the counter applied it and I instantly had to have it. My cheekbones looked wet, which I loved haha. This morning I applied it more subtlety for work and it is so gorgeous head on and just a sheen. Then, if you see it from the side, it's like BAM.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

mango13 said:


> How close is CD to Amber Diamond? I unfortunately missed out on that one.


 You know I didn't compare them but since you asked I'll have to check that out. Good question!  I just looked.  At first glance both palettes contain some of the same colors.   I'll do pics  & swatches tomorrow, hopefully  with some decent sunlight.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> The lady at the counter applied it and I instantly had to have it. My cheekbones looked wet, which I loved haha. This morning I applied it more subtlety for work and it is so gorgeous head on and just a sheen. Then, if you see it from the side, it's like BAM.







 So you picked up Chanel *Camélia De Plumes!!!  *I am so glad you love it!!!! 



I get the excitability factor.


----------



## mango13 (Oct 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You know I didn't compare them but since you asked I'll have to check that out. Good question!  I just looked.  At first glance both palettes contain some of the same colors.   I'll do pics  & swatches tomorrow, hopefully  with some decent sunlight.


  That would be so awesome! Thank you!


----------



## gina12345 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Just got Bronze Glow today an on first impression, I don't like it.  That seals it for me now: BB highlighters are just to glittery for my taste and I no longer need to entertain any thoughts of getting them anymore.


I have almost every shimmer brick that BB has made. At one point I loved them all, now they seem too glittery. The MA at the counter puts it on & I LOVE IT, I put it on I look like I m ready to go to the disco


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> I have almost every shimmer brick that BB has made. At one point I loved them all, now they seem too glittery. The MA at the counter puts it on & I LOVE IT, I put it on I look like I m ready to go to the disco


   That's odd.  What brush is the MUA using and does he/she buff it.  I only have copper Diamond and it isn't the least bit glittery.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 31, 2014)

I swatched the Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow Highlight Powder today. In comparison to the Copper Diamond it's very chunky. The colors are similar. Bronze Glow is deeper. On the back of my hand it was clearly a chunkier product. I'm glad I have Copper Diamond instead.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I swatched the Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow Highlight Powder today. In comparison to the Copper Diamond it's very chunky. The colors are similar. Bronze Glow is deeper. On the back of my hand it was clearly a chunkier product. I'm glad I have Copper Diamond instead.


 Aha---me too Dilli.  You talked me into the right one!  



Thank you!


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 31, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I swatched the Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow Highlight Powder today. In comparison to the Copper Diamond it's very chunky. The colors are similar. Bronze Glow is deeper. On the back of my hand it was clearly a chunkier product. I'm glad I have Copper Diamond instead.


  Copper Diamond it is.  Too bad it's not available in Sephora so I could do an in-store exchange.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Unless it's some sort of fantasy look I'm going for, I don't like glitter anywhere but on my eyes.  Can't stand having a glittery highlight.
> 
> I'll check out Copper Diamond then.
> 
> ...


  Ho Stro??? 





That's too bad.  They have all the others on line but I didn't see Copper Diamond.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 31, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Unless it's some sort of fantasy look I'm going for, I don't like glitter anywhere but on my eyes.  Can't stand having a glittery highlight.
> 
> I'll check out Copper Diamond then.
> 
> ...


  I laughed so hard I snorted and scared the cat!


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 1, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Unless it's some sort of fantasy look I'm going for, I don't like glitter anywhere but on my eyes.  Can't stand having a glittery highlight.
> 
> I'll check out Copper Diamond then.
> 
> ...


  It's there.  I've got it in my cart now, just waiting for the VIBR sale to start.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 1, 2014)

Aaaaannnd I spoke to soon.  It's now out of stock on Sephora's site.  I hope it comes back in stock in time for the sale.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Aaaaannnd I spoke to soon.  It's now out of stock on Sephora's site.  I hope it comes back in stock in time for the sale.


  Booo I hope you get it.


----------



## purplemaren (Nov 1, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I swatched the Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow Highlight Powder today. In comparison to the Copper Diamond it's very chunky. The colors are similar. Bronze Glow is deeper. On the back of my hand it was clearly a chunkier product. I'm glad I have Copper Diamond instead.


  Yeah I was going to get CD in the sale, but when it went oos I got scared and ordered it from nordies.  I'm taking copper glow back tomorrow.  I don't hate it, but it seems excessive to have both, and I don't love CG.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 1, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Copper Diamond is my first BB Shimmer brick.


  Are you as impressed with it as you'd hoped? I really want to love minr but my pores don't agree. Maybe I'll swatch Copper Diamond at the counter--the LE packaging is amazing!

  (its so nice to admit that I would consider buying makeup because of the packaging and know that others will understand lol).


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> *It's there.  I've got it in my cart now, just waiting for the VIBR sale to start.  *






Well that's why I didn't see it---it's in your cart and spoken-for!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

purplemaren said:


> Yeah I was going to get CD in the sale, but when it went oos I got scared and ordered it from nordies. I'm taking copper glow back tomorrow. I don't hate it, but it seems excessive to have both, and I don't love CG.


   Nordie's had it at 10% off a week or so ago.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

This is for you @Mango13.  A  comparison between *Bobbi Brown's Copper Diamond* and *Dior's Amber Diamond*:


 




BB's Copper Diamond on top, Dior's Amber Diamond on bottom.
CD has more gold in it than AD.  Both are smooth and NOT glittery, and both have > 7 hrs wear-time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Aaaaannnd I spoke to soon.  It's now out of stock on Sephora's site.  I hope it comes back in stock in time for the sale.







....and just like that?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> Are you as impressed with it as you'd hoped? I really want to love minr but my pores don't agree. Maybe I'll swatch Copper Diamond at the counter--the LE packaging is amazing!
> 
> (its so nice to admit that I would consider buying makeup because of the packaging and know that others will understand lol).


  I've never been a fan of shimmer bricks. I always thought they were too glittery. This is more like my Becca products. It's smooth and finely milled. 
  PS I find the packaging for the CD to be adorbs.


----------



## purplemaren (Nov 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Nordie's had it at 10% off a week or so ago.[/COLOR]


 Yeah, I got pink glow during that sale.  Oh well, I'm just happy they still had it.  I love the packaging as well, and also the name of the collection.  Scotch on the rocks is my favorite adult beverage, lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

purplemaren said:


> Yeah, I got pink glow during that sale. Oh well, I'm just happy they still had it. I love the packaging as well, and also the name of the collection. *Scotch on the rocks is my favorite adult beverage, lol*


   LOL.  Oh the things that influence us!!!  How do you like Pink Glow?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've never been a fan of shimmer bricks. I always thought they were too glittery. This is more like my Becca products. It's smooth and finely milled.
> PS I find the packaging for the CD to be adorbs.


   I have to agree about the formula---it's better than I'd expected and it does rival some other highlighters in that regard.  I really like Becca's Opal & Rose Gold, but I'm 
  struggling to warm up to my Becca Champagne Gold.


----------



## purplemaren (Nov 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] LOL.  Oh the things that influence us!!!  How do you like Pink Glow?[/COLOR]


 I love it.  I don't find it overly glittery. It's a very pale silvery pink, and it's a super subtle highlight, which I like


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I have to agree about the formula---it's better than I'd expected and it does rival some other highlighters in that regard.  I really like Becca's Opal & Rose Gold, but I'm
> struggling to warm up to my Becca Champagne Gold.


  I swatched Becca's Champagne Gold again tonight and I struggle to understand who its going to work for? I can't imagine darker skinned beauties enjoying it. Neither can I imagine porcelain girls wearing it either.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 1, 2014)

I hear a lot of chatter about Becca highlighters, but I don't think I've seen one in person before! I'm a fair skinned girl, does anyone have recommendations for which of the highlighters to check out?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> I hear a lot of chatter about Becca highlighters, but I don't think I've seen one in person before! I'm a fair skinned girl, does anyone have recommendations for which of the highlighters to check out?


  I've heard that Opal and Moonstone are a hit with the lighter ladies.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 1, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've heard that Opal and Moonstone are a hit with the lighter ladies.


  Thank you! I'm off to go check out swatches.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2014)

Medgal, what are your thoughts on MAC MSF in Soft & Gentle on my complextion?


----------



## mango13 (Nov 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> This is for you @Mango13.  A  comparison between *Bobbi Brown's Copper Diamond* and *Dior's Amber Diamond*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much for taking the time to do the comparison. Even though there is a difference between the two I'm really glad I got CD. If AD was still available I could definitely justify getting it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> I hear a lot of chatter about Becca highlighters, but I don't think I've seen one in person before! I'm a fair skinned girl, does anyone have recommendations for which of the highlighters to check out?


   Opal is nice, as is Rose Gold.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2014)

mango13 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to do the comparison. Even though there is a difference between the two I'm really glad I got CD. If AD was still available I could definitely justify getting it.


   No problem!  I really enjoy Copper Diamond.  You made a great choice.  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Saiti Ah (Nov 4, 2014)

Is the laura mercier matte radiance baked powder  in the highlighter shade good enough for nc30 skintone?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 4, 2014)

It's very subtle


----------



## purplerinne (Nov 4, 2014)

GREAT! now i'm going to go home and sniff CD lol


Medgal07 said:


>


  wait..u don't have Lancome Moonlight Rose?? you MUST get it!


----------



## purplerinne (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm so glad everyone is loving Copper Diamond.  I got it when it first released back in uhh 2007? but hoarded it bc I only had one. Now i'm stocked up and Bobbi Brown needs to make it perm!  I was hoping to get one for my friend for Xmas but it's oos at Sephora and it's an online only product. BOOOOO she was obsessed with it when I wore it to a party...like literally stopped all conversation going on and asked what I put on my face LOL


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> I'm so glad everyone is loving Copper Diamond.  I got it when it first released back in uhh 2007? but hoarded it bc I only had one. Now i'm stocked up and Bobbi Brown needs to make it perm!  I was hoping to get one for my friend for Xmas but it's oos at Sephora and it's an online only product. BOOOOO she was obsessed with it when I wore it to a party...like literally stopped all conversation going on and asked what I put on my face LOL


  Can you get to a Nordies? They have it and if you have their card it would be worth getting it on a double points day.


----------



## purplerinne (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Can you get to a Nordies? They have it and if you have their card it would be worth getting it on a double points day.


  oh that's true...i have 10 points day coming up...and yes i have a nordstrom down the street from me. ALL BAD lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> oh that's true...i have 10 points day coming up...and yes i have a nordstrom down the street from me. ALL BAD lol


  I think they are having 10 points this week too... I recently got a link from them about it. Mwahahahahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> GREAT! *now i'm going to go home and sniff CD lol*
> 
> wait..u don't have Lancome Moonlight Rose?? you MUST get it!







Honest to goodness...I was holding the compact in one hand and applying the powder with a brush in the other hand when I got a whiff of it.  That's when I had to 
    actually smell it and it's definitely a citrus scent.

    I'll have to look into Lancome Moonlight Rose.  The name even sounds pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> I'm so glad everyone is loving Copper Diamond.  I got it when it first released back in uhh 2007? but hoarded it bc I only had one. Now i'm stocked up and Bobbi Brown needs to make it perm!  I was hoping to get one for my friend for Xmas but it's oos at Sephora and it's an online only product. BOOOOO she was obsessed with it when I wore it to a party...like literally stopped all conversation going on and asked what I put on my face LOL


    I really do love it.  For me it's right up there with the Estee Lauder Illuminating Powder Gelees, which are the best highlighting formulas ever.  
  The ELs even rival some of my Chanel highlighters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think they are having 10 points this week too... I recently got a link from them about it. Mwahahahahahahahaaaaa!


 I have things sitting in my online cart waiting for the 10 pointer!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I really do love it.  For me it's right up there with the Estee Lauder Illuminating Powder Gelees, which are the best highlighting formulas ever.
> The ELs even rival some of my Chanel highlighters.


  Seriously if it wasnt for this thread I would have gone on ignoring Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Seriously if it wasnt for this thread I would have gone on ignoring Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks.


  Me too Dilli----was no where near my radar screen since BB isn't a brand from which I typically purchase.  I'm finding It's fun exploring other brands.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey ladies! Have any of you tried Cle De Peau's Luminizing Face Enhancer? I'm really tempted by some reviews (specifically for #11, Pastel) but I don't have a NM anywhere near me to try it out first.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> Hey ladies! Have any of you tried Cle De Peau's Luminizing Face Enhancer? I'm really tempted by some reviews (specifically for #11, Pastel) but I don't have a NM anywhere near me to try it out first.


  Sorry Lauren...I've only admired those from afar.  Not sure why I never tried them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   Are you anywhere near a Nordstrom?


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Sorry Lauren...I've only admired those from afar.  Not sure why I never tried them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Unfortunately not. I don't have a lot of nice department stores in my college town, the best we have is Dillards and they only carry BB, Chanel, Dior, and Estee Lauder. Luckily they are permanent so when I go home for thanksgiving I should be able to check them out. My mall back home has NM and Nordies! Oh, how I miss it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, Nordies online weirdly doesn't have #11. Which is frustrating to me because I'd rather shop Nordstrom than NM, because I had an awful shipping experience getting Sweet Star from Neiman.


----------



## Saiti Ah (Nov 4, 2014)

Monsy said:


> It's very subtle


  Too bad!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think ill pass on this one thank you so much!..I wanted to try something different from all the bronze beige golden highlighters that i have....oh well


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> Unfortunately not. I don't have a lot of nice department stores in my college town, the best we have is Dillards and they only carry BB, Chanel, Dior, and Estee Lauder. Luckily they are permanent so when I go home for thanksgiving I should be able to check them out. My mall back home has NM and Nordies! Oh, how I miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Does # 11 have a corresponding name?  When I saw them at Nordics they had Delicate Pink, Gold & Sand Beige.


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Does # 11 have a corresponding name?  When I saw them at Nordics they had Delicate Pink, Gold & Sand Beige.


  It's called Pastel!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> It's called Pastel!


  I just looked it up.  It's really pretty


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> This is for you @Mango13.  A  comparison between *Bobbi Brown's Copper Diamond* and *Dior's Amber Diamond*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the swatch comparison, Medgal.  I can officially quit lemming CD now as I already have AD and it's the right amount of gold for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Thanks for the swatch comparison, Medgal.  I can officially quit lemming CD now as I already have AD and it's the right amount of gold for me.


  Oh I'm glad it helped Yazmin!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I just looked it up.  It's really pretty[/COLOR]:eyelove:


 Definitely!! I'm coveting it, and I am so impatient for thanksgiving break to go home to my local NM!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 12, 2014)

Someone was on YouTube comparing BB Bronze Glow to the MAC Extra Dimension Skinfinishes. I'm skeptical. I found it to be way chunkier than the EDSF. I would love to hear the opinions of those that have both the Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow and a MAC EDSF.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 12, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Someone was on YouTube comparing BB Bronze Glow to the MAC Extra Dimension Skinfinishes. I'm skeptical. I found it to be way chunkier than the EDSF. I would love to hear the opinions of those that have both the Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow and a MAC EDSF.


  I don't own Bronze Glow, but just from swatching it in-store I can say your thoughts are correct. It's smoother than the EDSFs, but has way more prominent glitter than even the first rounds of EDSFs did. Also in the Bobbi Brown thread, a few people have posted about returning their Bronze/Pink Glows because of the glitter factor. HTH some


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 12, 2014)

This highlighter junkie bought another 2 highlighters this weekend.  Anyone heard of Dose of Colors?  I just found out about this brand through Youtube or Instagram. I don't remember but I looked up on the store locator that it was available at Ricky's.  I went there in search of a lipgloss and found it but was surprised to see highlighters.  I don't know if they were really that different as I have so many but I just couldn't leave them in the store.  They were kind of pricey too.  I was expecting drugstore prices.  NOT.  $28 and change each.  Yikes.  I bought the peachy one and the bronzey one.  I still kind of want the pink one.  Oh what is an HA to do?  

  Oh and I was on my way to Sephora and was contemplating Becca Topaz powder.  I had the liquid version years ago when it first came out but never used it.  I didn't know much about highlighting then and I think I just put too much on.  But after this purchase I skipped it.

  Any experience with this brand?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 12, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This highlighter junkie bought another 2 highlighters this weekend.  Anyone . ard of Dose of Colors?  I just found out about this brand through Youtube or Instagram. I don't remember but I looked up on the store locator that it was available at Ricky's.  I went there in search of a lipgloss and found it but was surprised to see highlighters.  I don't know if they were really that different as I have so many but I just couldn't leave them in the store.  They were kind of pricey too.  I was expecting drugstore prices.  NOT.  $28 and change each.  Yikes.  I bought the peachy one and the bronzey one.  I still kind of want the pink one.  Oh what is an HA to do?    Oh and I was on my way to Sephora and was contemplating Becca Topaz powder.  I had the liquid version years ago when it first came out but never used it.  I didn't know much about highlighting then and I think I just put too much on.  But after this purchase I skipped it.  Any experience with this brand?


 Girl I have Becca Topaz and as a fellow HA I think you need it. It's perfect.  I love it. It's so smooth and buttery. It was my first Becca pressed shimmering skin perfector. You need her in you life. I have great swatches in the Becca thread.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 12, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Girl I have Becca Topaz and as a fellow HA I think you need it. It's perfect. I love it. It's so smooth and buttery. It was my first Becca pressed shimmering skin perfector. You need her in you life. I have great swatches in the Becca thread.


  Okay Okay Okay.  You've twisted my arm.  I'll get it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Girl I have *Becca Topaz* and as a fellow HA I think you need it. It's perfect. I love it. It's so smooth and buttery. It was my first Becca pressed shimmering skin perfector. You need her in you life. I have great swatches in the Becca thread.


    I almost picked it up during the Sephora VIB Rouge sale



I have Opal, Rose Gold & Champagne Gold 
    which looks like polenta/cornmeal!!


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> DILLIGAF said:
> 
> 
> > Girl I have *Becca Topaz* and as a fellow HA I think you need it. It's perfect. I love it. It's so smooth and buttery. It was my first Becca pressed shimmering skin perfector. You need her in you life. I have great swatches in the Becca thread.
> ...


  You should have!  What is wrong with you? LOL! I thought you had it already.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Just got Bronze Glow today an on first impression, I don't like it.  That seals it for me now: BB highlighters are just to glittery for my taste and I no longer need to entertain any thoughts of getting them anymore.


   Really???  Does that mean one less highlighter Meddy has to buy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> You should have! What is wrong with you? LOL! I thought you had it already.


  I really should have.  Next time


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Just got Bronze Glow today an on first impression, I don't like it.  That seals it for me now: BB highlighters are just to glittery for my taste and I no longer need to entertain any thoughts of getting them anymore.
> ...


  If you don't like glitter on your face, then I guess I saved you some money...so that you can turn right around and buy Topaz!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh how did I miss this thread!! I belong right here!! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This highlighter junkie bought another 2 highlighters this weekend.  Anyone heard of Dose of Colors?  I just found out about this brand through Youtube or Instagram. I don't remember but I looked up on the store locator that it was available at Ricky's.  I went there in search of a lipgloss and found it but was surprised to see highlighters.  I don't know if they were really that different as I have so many but I just couldn't leave them in the store.  They were kind of pricey too.  I was expecting drugstore prices.  NOT.  $28 and change each.  Yikes.  I bought the peachy one and the bronzey one.  I still kind of want the pink one.  Oh what is an HA to do?
> 
> Oh and I was on my way to Sephora and was contemplating Becca Topaz powder.  I had the liquid version years ago when it first came out but never used it.  I didn't know much about highlighting then and I think I just put too much on.  But after this purchase I skipped it.
> 
> Any experience with this brand?


   Hi ICL!  I've never heard of Dose of Colors.  What dod you think of the quality of the products???


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> If you don't like glitter on your face, then I guess I saved you some money...so that you can turn right around and buy Topaz!


 I have BB's Copper Diamond and it's not the least bit glittery.  That said, there is no room on this face for glitter


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh how did I miss this thread!! I belong right here!!


  You certainly do Lady Vee


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't like glitter on your face, then I guess I saved you some money...so that you can turn right around and buy Topaz!
> ...


  Never got my hands on CD, so can't compare the two. I recently got the Bronze Shimmer Brick and it's more my style.   You may like BG though. Glitter might be the wrong way to put it - rather it read like glitter on my skin, similar to how CT's Wonder Glow and TF Fire Lust looked to me when I swatched those.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I almost picked it up during the Sephora VIB Rouge sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Exchange that cornmeal and get Topaz!!! DO IT!!! DO IT NOW!!!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 12, 2014)

I've been thinking about returning my Champagne Gold as well. Gonna try Erin's idea first of using it as an eyeshadow. If that doesn't work, it's going back.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> You may like BG though. Glitter might be the wrong way to put it - rather it read like glitter on my skin, similar to how* CT's Wonder Glow and TF Fire Lust looked to me when I swatched those.*


 ​I have Fire Lust---how are you comparing liquids to powder?  When I think of all of the highlighters that I have, I  shouldn't even be contemplating another one.  
   For sure all of my highlighters will out-live me!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Exchange that cornmeal and get Topaz!!! DO IT!!! DO IT NOW!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Okay if you like cornmeal on your eyes!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 12, 2014)

So I want to try the Becca Skin Perfecting Spotlights...whatever it is called. It's a set of 3. I've never tried Becca, any good?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 13, 2014)

We've got Ricky's here in the MIA! I'm going to check them out for the Dose of Colors highlighters. I already bought Melot liquid lipstick from them.


Dolly Snow said:


> I've never tried Becca, any good?


  My experience with Becca comes from the pressed perfectors. I'm just leary of that Champagne Gold ever since I swatched it. However the other colors could make it worth the $25 price tag.


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 13, 2014)

I haven't bought into Whisper of Guilt yet--is it really that good?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> We've got Ricky's here in the MIA! I'm going to check them out for the Dose of Colors highlighters. I already bought Melot liquid lipstick from them. Get rid of it! I don't know anyone that can wear that color. Also its not even as smooth as the others.  My experience with Becca comes from the pressed perfectors. I'm just leary of that Champagne Gold ever since I swatched it. However the other colors could make it worth the $25 price tag.


The price and the fact it has 3 makes it worth it for me. It won't hurt to try, I suppose. Thank you Dilli!    





khendry81 said:


> I haven't bought into Whisper of Guilt yet--is it really that good?


I love Whisper of Gilt.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 13, 2014)

Alright. It's in my bag to be returned next time I'm in the neighborhood of a Sephora.   Medgal, I'm comparing the effect I get from Fire Lust and Bronze Glow. Both leave an obvious (to me) sparkle on my skin that I don't care for.   While I returned Bronze Glow, I am, for the time being, keeping one of the two bottles of Fire Lust I purchased and will try different ways of using it and see what I like best.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 13, 2014)

So there Estee Lauder highlighters. Are they all limited edition?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> While I returned Bronze Glow, I am, for the time being, keeping one of the two bottles of Fire Lust I purchased and will try different ways of using it and see what I like best.


    I see Yazzy!  have you tried FL mixed in your foundation?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> So there Estee Lauder highlighters. Are they all limited edition?







Hey Dilli!!  Yes they are, and for me, they trump Armani, Chanel & Dior with their powder gelees, as they're called.  I've gone through two each of Modern Mercury 
   (my favorite) and Heat Wave, and I'm working on a third of each.  I have everyone that EL has ever released.  They buff to the smoothest sheen I have ever seen.  Their 
   most recent one is Crystal Baby---it's pink.  I wasn't fond of it until I used it on a whim and then got a glimpse of it in natural light.  It's gorgeous on.  A Specktra angel 
   found the backups that will soon be my primaries at a CCO in Florida!!!!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 13, 2014)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Alright. It's in my bag to be returned next time I'm in the neighborhood of a Sephora.   Medgal, I'm comparing the effect I get from Fire Lust and Bronze Glow. Both leave an obvious (to me) sparkle on my skin that I don't care for.   While I returned Bronze Glow, I am, for the time being, keeping one of the two bottles of Fire Lust I purchased and will try different ways of using it and see what I like best.
> ...


  I've tried it with one, and plan to try it with a few others.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Nov 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Girl I have Becca Topaz and as a fellow HA I think you need it. It's perfect. I love it. It's so smooth and buttery. It was my first Becca pressed shimmering skin perfector. You need her in you life. I have great swatches in the Becca thread.








  I have Topaz and Rose Gold and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 them both.  Topaz is


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I've tried it with one, and plan to try it with a few others.


  I tried the Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer which can be worn under or over foundation. The only thing it did for me under my foundation was to break 
   me out.  When I wore it over my foundation thinking I could avoid another skin eruption------bam.  I saw what the product was all about.  I did have a glow and thought it 
   looked amazing.  BTW---my skin did not break out again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

msvluvsmac said:


> I have Topaz and Rose Gold and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have Opal, Rose Gold & Champagne Gold which I cannot bring myself to wear.  I have prominent cheekbones and it would look like I put polenta on my cheeks instead of in my mouth!  Opal is my fav so far of the Becca highlighters.  I was recently strong-armed and badgered into ordering Topaz by a group od Specktra thugs led by one @DILLIGAF .  Oh and someone named SassyWonder who really frightened me.  It was a gang effort so I relented.  I hope I love it too!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 15, 2014)

You WILL love Topaz, Meddy! Then report back so we can say we told you so, lol!

  I returned Champagne Gold today.  No regrets. 

  I'm debating getting Copper Diamond.  If I have Bronze Shimmer Brick, do I need CD?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> You WILL love Topaz, Meddy! Then report back so we can say we told you so, lol!
> 
> I returned Champagne Gold today.  No regrets.
> 
> I'm debating getting Copper Diamond.  If I have Bronze Shimmer Brick, do I need CD?






 I'll definitely report back.  I don't have BSB but I love Copper Diamond.  I would think the differences are enough to warrant having both.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 15, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This highlighter junkie bought another 2 highlighters this weekend.  Anyone heard of Dose of Colors?  I just found out about this brand through Youtube or Instagram. I don't remember but I looked up on the store locator that it was available at Ricky's.  I went there in search of a lipgloss and found it but was surprised to see highlighters.  I don't know if they were really that different as I have so many but I just couldn't leave them in the store.  They were kind of pricey too.  I was expecting drugstore prices.  NOT.  $28 and change each.  Yikes.  I bought the peachy one and the bronzey one.  I still kind of want the pink one.  Oh what is an HA to do?
> 
> Oh and I was on my way to Sephora and was contemplating Becca Topaz powder.  I had the liquid version years ago when it first came out but never used it.  I didn't know much about highlighting then and I think I just put too much on.  But after this purchase I skipped it.
> 
> ...


  Geez!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I want the lippie products!
> 
> Geez!!


 RE: Becca Topaz---the woman  ( Whispers Dilligaf)  is relentless---just do as she says!!!  Get it!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I have Opal, Rose Gold & Champagne Gold which I cannot bring myself to wear.  I have prominent cheekbones and it would look like I put polenta on my cheeks instead of in my mouth!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Opal is my fav so far of the Becca highlighters.  I was recently strong-armed and badgered into ordering Topaz by a group od Specktra thugs led by one[/COLOR] @DILLIGAF  . [COLOR=0000FF] Oh and someone named[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]SassyWonder who really frightened me.  It was a gang effort so I relented.  I hope I love it too!!![/COLOR] :haha:


  You will. :cheer: :nanas:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

msvluvsmac said:


>


    I think you're right---they wouldn't steer me wrong!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 16, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I swatched the Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow Highlight Powder today. In comparison to the Copper Diamond it's very chunky. The colors are similar. Bronze Glow is deeper. On the back of my hand it was clearly a chunkier product. I'm glad I have Copper Diamond instead.


 
  So strange!  I just swatched these two and had the opposite reaction.  Bronze Glow seemed smoother to me. I applied both with a cotton ball.  My favorite applicator for in store blush/highlighter swatching.  Now come to think of it, the Bronze Glow looked more worn down than the copper diamond.  That may have accounted for the difference.  The colors were quite similar.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Exchange that cornmeal and get Topaz!!! DO IT!!! DO IT NOW!!!!!


    I did it Dilli!!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I did it Dilli!!!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm really itching to pick up a new highlighter. Something about that beautiful glow, I can't get enough of! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you ladies had to pick oooonly one from your collection, which would it be?


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> RE: Becca Topaz---the woman  ( Whispers Dilligaf)  is relentless---just do as she says!!!  Get it!


  Man, I'm ignoring for now...   Y'all killing me though!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Man, I'm ignoring for now...   Y'all killing me though!






I think it's perm Pretty...you have time!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm really itching to pick up a new highlighter. Something about that beautiful glow, I can't get enough of!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    That's sooooo hard.  Have you seen my collection?  My first impulse was to say Estée Lauder's Illuminating Powder Gelee, *Modern Mercury *(Rose Gold) because I 
   think that formula rivals even my high end highlighters like Armani's Belladonna.  I'm especially fond of Dior's* Amber Diamond* & Chanel's *Camélia De Plumes* 
   Highlighting Powder.  You know Lauren I don't think I can do it.




 I love them ALLLLLLL


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's sooooo hard.  Have you seen my collection?  My first impulse was to say Estée Lauder's Illuminating Powder Gelee, *Modern Mercury* (Rose Gold) because I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   think that formula rivals even my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]high end highlighters like Armani[/COLOR]'s [COLOR=0000FF]Belladonna.  I'm especially fond of Dior's *Amber Diamond* & Chanel's *Camélia De Plumes*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Highlighting Powder.  You know Lauren I don't think I can do it.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF] I love them ALLLLLLL[/COLOR]


  I looove Chanel's highlighter! I'm so sad I've missed out an Amber Diamond. I'm a newbie when it comes to highlighters. Is the EL one perm? Maybe i'll check that out!


----------



## purplerinne (Nov 16, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> I looove Chanel's highlighter! I'm so sad I've missed out an Amber Diamond. I'm a newbie when it comes to highlighters. Is the EL one perm? Maybe i'll check that out!


  none of the ones she said are perm....


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 16, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> none of the ones she said are perm....


  Ah yes, I figured that out after googling modern mercury, drooling, and finding out it is LE. I love that color highlighter! Too bad


----------



## purplerinne (Nov 16, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm really itching to pick up a new highlighter. Something about that beautiful glow, I can't get enough of! retty:   If you ladies had to pick oooonly one from your collection, which would it be?


  413 Blkr illuminator!! I'm not too crazy about liquid highlighters but I use this everyday mixed with my foundation and it gives me a pregnancy glow without me being pregnant lol my 2nd favorite is Mac Global Glow....actually Bobbi Brown copper diamond is my 2nd but I didn't want to mention anything LE. it's still in stores though so u should try it out


----------



## purplerinne (Nov 16, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> Ah yes, I figured that out after googling modern mercury, drooling, and finding out it is LE. I love that color highlighter! Too bad


  I had it and sold it....a dupe is mac superb which I have and unfortunately LE also lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 16, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> 413 Blkr illuminator!! I'm not too crazy about liquid highlighters but I use this everyday mixed with my foundation and it gives me a pregnancy glow without me being pregnant lol my 2nd favorite is Mac Global Glow....actually Bobbi Brown copper diamond is my 2nd but I didn't want to mention anything LE. it's still in stores though so u should try it out


  I shall google global glow! I have bobbi brown pink glow from the same collection and absolutely looove it. I can't remember if CD was too golden for me though. I shall have to swatch again! I think it's still in stock at my local bobbi brown counter.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 16, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> none of the ones she said are perm....


  This is why I have trouble answering that question.  None of my favorites are permanent.  In fact, I'm not sure I own any permanent highlighters.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Oh wait I thought of some permanent ones,  Mac Global Glow, Becca Opal.  The Becca one is fairly new to me so I can't say its a fave yet.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 16, 2014)

oh I see @purplerinne had the same idea about the Global Glow.  I've been hoarding mine for quite some time.  I see it is time to start using it again now that it has been brought back.  I am tempted to get the new one to see if there is a difference in the formula but I won't.


----------



## purplerinne (Nov 16, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> oh I see @purplerinne  had the same idea about the Global Glow.  I've been hoarding mine for quite some time.  I see it is time to start using it again now that it has been brought back.  I am tempted to get the new one to see if there is a difference in the formula but I won't.


  I hope there's no difference between the old and the new!  i wasn't into highlighters when it was first released so I was glad when Mac made it perm


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> I looove Chanel's highlighter! I'm so sad I've missed out an Amber Diamond. I'm a newbie when it comes to highlighters. Is the EL one perm? Maybe i'll check that out!


    No, they were all limited edition.  You might be able to find Modern Mercury or Heat Wave at a CCO.  The most recent one, Crystal Baby is pink and you might be able to 
   find it online at a dept store or EL online.

​  Through a dear friend, I was able to get backups of MM & HW from a CCO I think earlier this year.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> I shall* google global glow!* I have bobbi brown pink glow from the same collection and absolutely looove it. I can't remember if CD was too golden for me though. I shall have to swatch again! I think it's still in stock at my local bobbi brown counter.


   Seek and ye shall find.  Just for you Lauren:  http://www.amazon.com/MAC-Mineralize-Skinfinish-GLOBAL-GLOW/dp/B00JY60722


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> none of the ones she said are perm....


   True..but most are available online if you look for them, and not all of them will cost you an arm and a leg


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is why I have trouble answering that question.  None of my favorites are permanent.  In fact, I'm not sure I own any permanent highlighters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I can't think of any on my vast collection that are permanent other than the Becca ones.  I would say Opal & Rose Gold are good. It's a good formula, nice pigmentation 
   and they buff to a soft glow on your facial high planes.   I've recently ordered Topaz and I'm looking forward to getting it, and  I hope it lives up to the hype.  I tried 
   Champagne Gold and it's crap!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> 413 Blkr illuminator!! *I'm not too crazy about liquid highlighters* but I use this everyday mixed with my foundation and it gives me a pregnancy glow without me being pregnant lol my 2nd favorite is Mac Global Glow....actually Bobbi Brown copper diamond is my 2nd but I didn't want to mention anything LE. it's still in stores though so u should try it out


    I'm not crazy about liquid highlighters either because they require a little more effort to make them work.  They are ok if you have the time required to apply them.  Like 
   you, I end up adding them to my foundation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is why I have trouble answering that question.  None of my favorites are permanent.  In fact, I'm not sure I own any permanent highlighters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Becca Opal could be a fav for me if I did't have other really GREAT highlighters.  I think Becca Opal is a pretty good formula and can maybe give some of the MAC MSFs a run for their money!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

O gosh...I just thought of a highlighter that might be permanent---the *Charlotte Tilbury Film Star Bronze & Glow.*  It's dual product compact.  I use the highlighter to glow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the "bronzer" to actually contour my face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

Champagne Gold is limited edition---and well it should be!  It you happen to miss out on it---not to worry.  I f you have polenta or cornmeal in your cupboard, you're good to go!!!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]O gosh...I just thought of a highlighter that might be permanent---the *Charlotte Tilbury Film Star Bronze & Glow.*  It's dual product compact.  I use the highlighter to glow:haha: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]and the "bronzer" to actually contour my face.[/COLOR]


I've been wearing the heck out of my tilbury bronze and glow. Literally an everyday staple bought the urban decay palette in streaked and haven't even paid that a second thought. Feel slightly guilty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> I've been wearing the heck out of my tilbury bronze and glow. Literally an everyday staple bought the urban decay palette in streaked and haven't even paid that a second thought. Feel slightly guilty.


   I love the palette too.  I use one or the other most days.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Champagne Gold is limited edition---and well it should be!  It you happen to miss out on it---not to worry.  I f you have polenta or cornmeal in your cupboard, you're good to go!!!


  The Polenta reference gets me every time!!!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I love the palette too.  I use one or the other most days.[/COLOR]


  V tempted to check out topaz by becca but I'm hesitant as my rose gold actually smashed. Quite scared it will happen with other becca powders as they are so soft.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 18, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> V tempted to check out topaz by becca but I'm hesitant as my rose gold actually smashed. Quite scared it will happen with other becca powders as they are so soft.


  They are very soft and as a result I will NOT travel with them. Instead I take my MAC MSFs in the similar color. They are just a heartier product. I do love the way the BECCA feels on the skin, so I won't be giving them up anytime soon.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 19, 2014)

just ordered BB sandstone


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 19, 2014)

Monsy said:


> just ordered BB sandstone :sigh:


  Just got my own Sandstone yesterday. Still haven't opened it yet... If this one works out well there is already another one I want on BB's site. :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> They are very soft and as a result I will NOT travel with them. Instead I take my MAC MSFs in the similar color. They are just a heartier product. I do love the way the BECCA feels on the skin, so I won't be giving them up anytime soon.


   I always travel with my EL Illuminating Gelees---they're my favs and are rock solid like most of the MSFs


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Monsy said:


> just ordered BB sandstone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Looking forward to hearing what you two think of it Monsy & LP.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 19, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> I hope there's no difference between the old and the new! i wasn't into highlighters when it was first released so I was glad when Mac made it perm


  I think I've read that the newer ones seem smoother.


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 20, 2014)

Gonna be whipping out whisper of guilt tomorrow, Friday is my day to go crazy on the makeup    Been using the heck out of my charlotte tilbury contour and highlight palette so defo think it's time I switched it up. Plus the tilbury is a lot more natural ....want a more plastic look tomorrow nowhere near natural haha


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 20, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Been using the heck out of my charlotte tilbury contour and highlight palette so defo think it's time I switched it up. Plus the tilbury is a lot more natural ....want a more plastic look tomorrow nowhere near natural haha


  Shine bright like a diamond my friend, shine bright!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Shine bright like a diamond my friend, shine bright!


   I'd better shine bright w/Becca Topaz or I'm coming down to Florida to get you Dilli!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


It came today but I haven't even opened the box.  I'm wearing it Friday though!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Shine bright like a diamond my friend, shine bright!


 
  Right and take pictures!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds fun----ROCK IT!!!!
> 
> I'd better shine bright w/Becca Topaz or I'm coming down to Florida to get you Dilli!!!
> 
> ...


  You are going to give the hubble telescope something to look at.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> You are going to give the hubble telescope something to look at.






 Laughing so hard I woke the dog!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I think I've read that the newer ones seem smoother.


  I'm new to the brand so I have no former frame of reference but I like what I have so far----I really, really like them....except Champagne Gold


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dilli
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dilli
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where's Dilli???   You were right Dill!!  I LOVE Topaz.  I wore it yesterday for the first time and I'm wearing it again today.
...and did you happen to be watching CNN last night.  Well, the Hubble telescope detected these two mysteriously bright objects on the ground in a small NE US town.
Upon closer inspection that were able to determine that it was just Meddy wearing her new Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Dilli:yaay: Dilli:yaay: Where's Dilli???   You were right Dill!!  I LOVE Topaz.  I wore it yesterday for the first time and I'm wearing it again today.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]...and did you happen to be watching CNN last night.  Well, the Hubble telescope detected these two mysteriously bright objects on the ground in a small NE US town.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Upon closer inspection that were able to determine that it was just Meddy wearing her new Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed.[/COLOR]


 Lol Meddy!! :lmao:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dilli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I hate to say I told you so but..... I told you so!!!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Dilli:yaay: Dilli:yaay: Where's Dilli???   You were right Dill!!  I LOVE Topaz.  I wore it yesterday for the first time and I'm wearing it again today.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]...and did you happen to be watching CNN last night.  Well, the Hubble telescope detected these two mysteriously bright objects on the ground in a small NE US town.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Upon closer inspection that were able to determine that it was just Meddy wearing her new Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed.[/COLOR]


:lmao:   





DILLIGAF said:


> I hate to say I told you so but..... I told you so!!!!!


:lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I hate to say I told you so but..... I told you so!!!!!






 Hangs head, walks across the room, looks in the mirror, smiles and says--------thank you Dilli


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF] Hangs head, walks across the room, looks in the mirror, smiles and says--------thank you Dilli[/COLOR]


 :lol:


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm new to the brand so I have no former frame of reference but I like what I have so far----I really, really like them....except Champagne Gold


  I'm talking about Mac MSFs.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm talking about Mac MSFs.


   Oh---guess that wasn't clear




I feel lost and uninformed, by choice, anymore when it comes to MAC


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


   Yes, she got me!!!  It's really nice.  I wish i had gotten Topaz before that horrid Champagne Gold.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

True to being a highlighter addict---another one that I ordered just shipped.  It's the *Burberry Gold Glow Fragranced Iluminizing Powder.*  I'll admit, the packaging was 
pretty appealing and the powder got good reviews too.  Check it out fellow addicts!!!


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 22, 2014)

most of my highlighters are mac. i will post a picture when i get home from work.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> True to being a highlighter addict---another one that I ordered just shipped.  It's the *Burberry Gold Glow Fragranced Iluminizing Powder.*  I'll admit, the packaging was
> pretty appealing and the powder got good reviews too.  Check it out fellow addicts!!!


  I've not tried anything from Burberry. I'll looking up swatches!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> most of my highlighters are mac. i will post a picture when i get home from work.


    Do you have a favorite???


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Dilli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  And now you shall never doubt us again! LOL!


----------



## Saiti Ah (Nov 22, 2014)

A new highlighter i want to try is the artist couture diamond glow powders


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> And now you shall never doubt us again! LOL!


   So right you are!!  I'm glad I didn't say something like,  I'll eat my hat if you're right


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Saiti Ah said:


> A new highlighter i want to try is the artist couture diamond glow powders


   I've never heard of these and when I looked them up they were all sold out


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I've never heard of these and when I looked them up they were all sold out:shock: [/COLOR]


 Lol me too!! I just heard About the brand for the first time too & saw it was all SO!! Though I have no business even taking a peek at any more highlighter swatches even :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Lol me too!! I just heard About the brand for the first time too & saw it was all SO!! Though* I have no business even taking a peek at any more highlighter swatches even
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me either!   Where were you? You should have stopped me!!!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 23, 2014)

Bought virtual domination palette by nars, I'm not impressed by the highlighter in there


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 23, 2014)

Saiti Ah said:


> A new highlighter i want to try is the artist couture diamond glow powders


  So do I! I've heard they are doing a special for Black Friday. All the shades for $80.


----------



## Saiti Ah (Nov 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> So do I! I've heard they are doing a special for Black Friday. All the shades for $80.


  Yes!! i gotta get my hands on them


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 23, 2014)

LouGarner said:


> most of my highlighters are mac. i will post a picture when i get home from work.


 
  I'd love to see them.  My favorites are Mac.


----------



## Saiti Ah (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I've never heard of these and when I looked them up they were all sold out


  Every time they restock them they sell out quick....but like dilli said they are going to have a cyber monday travel size bundle deal on sale for $80!...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> So do I! I've heard they are doing a special for Black Friday. All the shades for $80.


    I think I'd want to try one first.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I'd want to try one first.


  I want to try a golden sort of highlight first and mermaid fantasty. It's a green highlight. Strange I know but from what I've seen it looks amazing. I wouldn't use it as a cheekbone highlight but more of an inner corner highlight.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I want to try a golden sort of highlight first and mermaid fantasty. It's a green highlight. Strange I know but from what I've seen it looks amazing. I wouldn't use it as a cheekbone highlight but more of an inner corner highlight.


   They look nice, but I'll put my toe in the water to test the temp first.  I'll let you go with the green first Dilli---then you can drag me along kicking and screaming like you did 
   w/Topaz!


----------



## Saiti Ah (Nov 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I want to try a golden sort of highlight first and mermaid fantasty. It's a green highlight. Strange I know but from what I've seen it looks amazing. I wouldn't use it as a cheekbone highlight but more of an inner corner highlight.


  Since you are eyeing down mermaid fantasy, which one of the other five are you considering trying out?....thats where i'm having a hard time with


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 24, 2014)

Saiti Ah said:


> Since you are eyeing down mermaid fantasy, which one of the other five are you considering trying out?....thats where i'm having a hard time with


  That's what I'm not to sure about. I will be doing a bit more research on the colors. I have a feeling they are like my older Facefront cosmetics flashlight highlight powders. I don't want to repeat any colors.


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 24, 2014)

Topaz chameleon by Estée Lauder got dug out of the stash today and boy was I glowing today. You could probably see me from the next galaxy the way topaz chameleon was working it's magic. Think I'm gona be wearing it for the entire week !!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Topaz chameleon by Estée Lauder got dug out of the stash today and boy was I glowing today. You could probably see me from the next galaxy the way topaz chameleon was working it's magic. Think I'm gona be wearing it for the entire week !!!


  Lol! I really need to track that one down. All the swatches I have seen have been


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Topaz chameleon by Estée Lauder got dug out of the stash today and boy was I glowing today. You could probably see me from the next galaxy the way topaz chameleon was working it's magic. Think I'm gona be wearing it for the entire week !!!






That's a pretty one that can double as a blush for me because it's so incredibly pigmented.  I'm sure you looked very pretty!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

Shars said:


> Lol! I really need to track that one down. All the swatches I have seen have been


    Some CCOs have been known to have the EL Illuminating Powder Gelees.  good luck finding it Shars.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 24, 2014)

Topaz 





xfarrax said:


> Topaz chameleon by Estée Lauder got dug out of the stash today and boy was I glowing today. You could probably see me from the next galaxy the way topaz chameleon was working it's magic. Think I'm gona be wearing it for the entire week !!!


  Topaz chameleon. I have that one. I think it has a Mac dupe which I already have, I wasn't careful about dupes but I don't remember which one. I think it was an edsf. I will try to wear this one this week.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 24, 2014)

I wore Mac Perfectly Poised again. I have to force myself to wear something else.


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:    [COLOR=0000FF]That's a pretty one that can double as a blush for me because it's so incredibly pigmented.  I'm sure you looked very pretty!![/COLOR]


  Yep I used it as a blush! Reminded me a bit of chanel canaille and mac worldly wealth on steroids


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 24, 2014)

Topaz chameleon glow^^


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Yep I used it as a blush! Reminded me a bit of* chanel canaille and mac worldly wealth on steroids*


   That's the best description EVER!!!!  I have both of those and you are spot on!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Topaz chameleon glow^^


 Really VERY pretty!!  Starting Dec 1st my personal challenge is to wear the same highlighter for week, throughout the month.  I have tons of them and just ordered the
   Burberry highlighter.  I need to stop reaching for the same ones all the time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I wore Mac Perfectly Poised again. I have to force myself to wear something else.


    Now there's one I don't have ICL.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> TC is pretty old.   I think the MAC near-dupe came after this but the name escapes me.  You'r right though----it's one of the EDSFs
> 
> Now there's one I don't have ICL.


  I don't know why there isn't more talk about it.  I think it is because the other MSFs and cheek colors that came out in the same collection (Divine Nights) were kind of unique and this one looks ordinary in the pan.  Not so. It is bronze but with a pink duochrome area. I run my 159 brush across both colors.  Gorg! I would back up except I haven't made a dent in this one and I use it a ton.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't know why there isn't more talk about it.  I think it is because the other MSFs and cheek colors that came out in the same collection (Divine Nights) were kind of unique and this one looks ordinary in the pan.  Not so.* It is bronze but with a pink duochrome area.* I run my 159 brush across both colors.  Gorg! I would back up except I haven't made a dent in this one and I use it a ton.


    It sounds really very pretty.


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Some CCOs have been known to have the EL Illuminating Powder Gelees.  good luck finding it Shars.


  I've been to 2 CCOs this year but before I was clued in to the greatness that is the EL gelees. That's just how it always is isn't it. And both CCOs had pretty large EL lines as well. Hopefully next time I can come across one with the gelees.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 24, 2014)

OMG I thought I was the only highlighter addict haha!!! I recently added Global Glow MSF and Format blush to my arsenal of highlighters... I also got a surprisingly good shimmery gold one from Forever 21 of all places for less than $5 after playing with the Becca gold one, which is really nice... I prefer to mix it with my others for an added golden boost... My favorite has to be Cheeky Bronze MSF... I've been using Full of Joy as a highlight with my plum and purple blushes... Surprisingly Taupe Shape is also a good blush to highlight with softly on my brown skin. Black Radiance baked bronzers in Caramel, Rum Spice, Gingersnap, and Plum Sorbet are not to be slept on either, they are equally as beautiful as some high end ones  Do any of u ladies do a cheek ombré??? A favorite of mine is using Blunt as a contour, Ambering Rose as a blush base and Black Rafiance Rum Spice as a highlight, so pretty when they are all seamless against each other. Magenta blush also looks fab with Full of Joy swept over it and blended up!!! The possibilities and combos r endless ladies


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

Shars said:


> I've been to 2 CCOs this year but before I was clued in to the greatness that is the EL gelees. That's just how it always is isn't it. And both CCOs had pretty large EL lines as well. Hopefully next time I can come across one with the gelees.


   Some gelee favs of mine are Modern Mercury & Heat Wave if you happen to see them when you go again.


----------



## Shars (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Some gelee favs of mine are Modern Mercury & Heat Wave if you happen to see them when you go again.


  Will definitely make a note of them and look out for them next time I go. Thanks Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> OMG I thought I was the only highlighter addict haha!!! I recently added Global Glow MSF and Format blush to my arsenal of highlighters... I also got a surprisingly good shimmery gold one from Forever 21 of all places for less than $5 after playing with the Becca gold one, which is really nice... I prefer to mix it with my others for an added golden boost... My favorite has to be Cheeky Bronze MSF... I've been using Full of Joy as a highlight with my plum and purple blushes... Surprisingly Taupe Shape is also a good blush to highlight with softly on my brown skin. Black Radiance baked bronzers in Caramel, Rum Spice, Gingersnap, and Plum Sorbet are not to be slept on either, they are equally as beautiful as some high end ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Welcome fellow addict!!  Love your combos.  I guess I've done this, but didn't realize it had a name.


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 25, 2014)

My blush ombré today is topaz chameleon (again) with some mac uninterrupted prolongwear eyeshadow which I use as a contour - my ita brush by nars fits in the pan to pick up product perfectly.  gonna try layering topaz chameleon tomorrow with other blushes as right now I'm using it as an all in one highlight.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 25, 2014)

would global glow work on nc 20 ?


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: [COLOR=0000FF] Welcome fellow addict!!  Love your combos.  I guess I've done this, but didn't realize it had a name.[/COLOR]


 Thanx girl I like to be creative with my paints haha


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 25, 2014)

Monsy said:


> would global glow work on nc 20 ?


 It will be a warm pretty highlight on u but try it out and see before u commit because it is a more expensive item at $32... U may like Soft and Gentle better since it isn't as warm, good luck!!!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 25, 2014)

SG is my favorite for years... I have been trough two of those.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> It will be a warm pretty highlight on u but try it out and see before u commit because it is a more expensive item at $32... U may like Soft and Gentle better since it isn't as warm, good luck!!!


    I do have Soft & Gentle.  I haven't reached for in quite some time because I have so many highlighters that it's embarrassing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

My name is Meddy and I'm addicted to highlighters/illuminators.  I got Becca Topaz last week and this Burberry *Gold Glow* Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 arrived today.  I might need a 12-step program at this point.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Monsy said:


> SG is my favorite for years... I have been trough two of those.


  I guess when you find one that you love and it looks amazing on you---that's pretty impressive Monsy.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My name is Meddy and I'm addicted to highlighters/illuminators.  I got Becca Topaz last week and this Burberry *Gold Glow* Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 arrived today.  I might need a 12-step program at this point.


  Awesome!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine came today too Meddy (Finally)!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 25, 2014)

please will someone post swatches of burberry and some thoughts on it??


----------



## Monsy (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I guess when you find one that you love and it looks amazing on you---that's pretty impressive Monsy.


  that and Amber diamond. 
  I wear them all the time and reach for them without thinking. I have to make myself to use anything else. but i still keep buying highlighters... Now i want that burberry


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yay!!!!  I haven't yet tried it on.  I'm already made up for today but I'm looking forward to wearing it soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Monsy said:


> that and Amber diamond.
> I wear them all the time and reach for them without thinking. I have to make myself to use anything else. but i still keep buying highlighters... Now i want that burberry


  I love Amber Diamond too---I almost missed out on it.  I'm so glad I didn't.  I think AD is the reason I was so disappointed in the Dior holiday collection---they did such a 
  great job w/AD that my expectations were pretty high.


----------



## Shars (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My name is Meddy and I'm addicted to highlighters/illuminators.  I got Becca Topaz last week and this Burberry *Gold Glow* Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 arrived today.  I might need a 12-step program at this point.


  Do you find the fragrance overwhelming Meddy? I watched a youtube review of it earlier tonight and the youtuber said they liked the quality but it was too fragrant.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Shars said:


> *Do you find the fragrance overwhelming Meddy?* I watched a youtube review of it earlier tonight and the youtuber said they liked the quality but it was too fragrant.


 Not at all.  Here's what I compare it to----when I open a canister of Guerlain Météorites Perles I immediately smell them---that's powerful.  
  With Gold Glow I had to put my nose to the palette to smell it.  HTHs


----------



## Shars (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Not at all.  Here's what I compare it to----when I open a canister of Guerlain Météorites Perles I immediately smell them---that's powerful.
> With Gold Glow I had to put my nose to the palette to smell it.  HTHs


  Okay that makes sense. I know some people are more sensitive to scents. I quite like the guerlain scent actually! lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My name is Meddy and I'm addicted to highlighters/illuminators.  I got Becca Topaz last week and this Burberry *Gold Glow* Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 arrived today.  I might need a 12-step program at this point.


  swatches please!  

And yes, you are addicted.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> swatches please!
> 
> And yes, you are addicted.






 Alrighty...when we have some good daylight.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Shars said:


> Okay that makes sense. I know some people are more sensitive to scents. *I quite like the guerlain scent actually!* lol


    Likewise, which is probably why I don't find Golden Glow heavily fragranced.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 26, 2014)

pinkcrush said:


> OMG I thought I was the only highlighter addict haha!!! I recently added Global Glow MSF and Format blush to my arsenal of highlighters... I also got a surprisingly good shimmery gold one from Forever 21 of all places for less than $5 after playing with the Becca gold one, which is really nice... I prefer to mix it with my others for an added golden boost... My favorite has to be Cheeky Bronze MSF... I've been using Full of Joy as a highlight with my plum and purple blushes... Surprisingly Taupe Shape is also a good blush to highlight with softly on my brown skin. Black Radiance baked bronzers in Caramel, Rum Spice, Gingersnap, and Plum Sorbet are not to be slept on either, they are equally as beautiful as some high end ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think that what makes highlighters so much fun.  I will check out the Black Radiance. Thanks.


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 26, 2014)

Nars luster and topaz chameleon made a good combo today and also used the sculpting powder in CT bronze and glow. It's a shame i didn't get to appreciate it enough as I ended up in a&e today after twisting my foot.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 26, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Nars luster and topaz chameleon made a good combo today and also used the sculpting powder in CT bronze and glow. It's a shame i didn't get to appreciate it enough as I ended up in a&e today after twisting my foot.


  Oh no!

  I pulled out my Global Glow again today and combined it with HOurglass Mood Exposure blush.  I saw the Black Radiance highlighters in Plum Sorbet and one other.  They looked a lot like the Mac Heavenly Creatures MSFs.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 27, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I pulled out my Global Glow again today and combined it with HOurglass Mood Exposure blush.  I saw the Black Radiance highlighters in Plum Sorbet and one other.  They looked a lot like the Mac Heavenly Creatures MSFs.
> Have you tried them? I'm curious.
> ...


  Feel better!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 27, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Have you tried them? I'm curious.
> Feel better!


  No I haven't tried them but I didn't see all the colors.  I'll keep looking.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 27, 2014)

Does anyone have the MAC Iridescent Loose Powder in Golden Bronze? If so, is it excessively sparkly and/or would you recommend it? I'm thinking about picking it up... NW45, by the by~ TIA  





xfarrax said:


> Nars luster and topaz chameleon made a good combo today and also used the sculpting powder in CT bronze and glow. It's a shame i didn't get to appreciate it enough as I ended up in a&e today after twisting my foot.


  Aww, that is unfortunate. Best wishes for your recovery


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 27, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Aww, that is unfortunate. Best wishes for your recovery


  I have this but really haven't worn it.  I bought it when I heard it was being discontinued.  I don't think it is sparkly but it does have quite a sheen. I think it would look gorgeous on you. The container is very big.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 27, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I have this but really haven't worn it.  I bought it when I heard it was being discontinued.  I don't think it is sparkly but it does have quite a sheen. I think it would look gorgeous on you. The container is very big.


  Thanks for the input! I'm definitely picking it up, esp. since it's now discontinued. I saw that word and went a little...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Nars luster and topaz chameleon made a good combo today and also used the sculpting powder in CT bronze and glow. It's a shame i didn't get to appreciate it enough as I ended up in a&e today after twisting my foot.


 ​Sounds like a nice combo.  I hope you're okay after your mishap!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Aww, that is unfortunate. Best wishes for your recovery


  I don't have that one but I do have one by Chanel and yuk---I could quite easily replace the ball in times square on 
   New Year's Eve.  What were they thinking??


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> LavenderPearl said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have the *MAC Iridescent Loose Powder in Golden Bronze?* If so, is it excessively sparkly and/or would you recommend it? I'm thinking about picking it up... NW45, by the by~ TIA  Aww, that is unfortunate. Best wishes for your recovery
> ...


  Oh my gosh, you crack me up! :hug: Are you talking about this one? Those little sparkly chunks o_o


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)

I was gifted the Estee Lauder Signature 5-tone Shimmer Powder in Bronze Shimmer. Its so beautiful in the pan. It's more of a subtle shimmer rather than an all out glow. I like it for my more subdued days.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> *Are you talking about this one?* Those little sparkly chunks o_o






No but *it's pretty close*.  Mine is Poudre Universelle Libre in 77 Moon Light.  It's supposed to be a 'Natural Finish Loose Powder'.   Say whaaaaaat?  It's not.  I'm going to try it again over the holidays because it cost too much to just sit unused on my vanity!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was gifted the Estee Lauder Signature 5-tone Shimmer Powder in Bronze Shimmer. Its so beautiful in the pan. It's more of a subtle shimmer rather than an all out glow. I like it for my more subdued days.


 Is that a new product Dilli?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Is that a new product Dilli?


  I don't think that it is. I'll post a pic shortly


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I don't think that it is. I'll post a pic shortly
> 
> That's really pretty...It looks like you haven't used it.  You know, I've learned that EL has some good products that often get overlooked
> 
> ...


   NICE!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's really pretty...It looks like you haven't used it.  You know, I've learned that EL has some good products that often get overlooked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've swatched it quite a few times and I've not worn any makeup other than lipstick in a week. I think Estee Lauder has a reputation as cosmetics for a more mature woman. The packaging isn't anything to write home about either. I think that's why it gets looked over. This is only my 2nd Estee Lauder product. Bet your bottom dollar the minute they release another Gelee I'll be all over it!


----------



## Shars (Nov 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've swatched it quite a few times and I've not worn any makeup other than lipstick in a week. I think Estee Lauder has a reputation as cosmetics for a more mature woman. The packaging isn't anything to write home about either. I think that's why it gets looked over. This is only my 2nd Estee Lauder product. Bet your bottom dollar the minute they release another Gelee I'll be all over it!


----------



## Saiti Ah (Nov 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've swatched it quite a few times and I've not worn any makeup other than lipstick in a week. I think Estee Lauder has a reputation as cosmetics for a more mature woman. The packaging isn't anything to write home about either. I think that's why it gets looked over. This is only my 2nd Estee Lauder product. Bet your bottom dollar the minute they release another Gelee I'll be all over it!


  You would think that they would make the Gelee's  permanent (especially Heatwave) since it seems like the most popular thing EL has put out! ..But yeah i missed out on Gelee releases too but won't stay asleep on  any future releases.


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 29, 2014)

Saiti Ah said:


> You would think that they would make the Gelee's  permanent (especially Heatwave) since it seems like the most popular thing EL has put out! ..But yeah i missed out on Gelee releases too but won't stay asleep on  any future releases.


  Actually managed to find EL gelee in shimmering sand at a random EL counter, what's everyone's opinions on it? Think it was one of the last ones left.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 29, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Saiti Ah said:
> 
> 
> > You would think that they would make the Gelee's  permanent (especially Heatwave) since it seems like the most popular thing EL has put out! ..But yeah i missed out on Gelee releases too but won't stay asleep on  any future releases.
> ...


  Better grab that with a quickness!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've swatched it quite a few times and I've not worn any makeup other than lipstick in a week. I think Estee Lauder has a reputation as cosmetics for a more mature woman. The packaging isn't anything to write home about either. I think that's why it gets looked over. This is only my 2nd Estee Lauder product. *Bet your bottom dollar the minute they release another Gelee I'll be all over it!*


    You'r probably right about why EL gets overlooked.   Before the gelees, the only other EL products that I had were serum samples.  
   You and me both Dilli!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Actually managed to find EL gelee in shimmering sand at a random EL counter, what's everyone's opinions on it? Think it was one of the last ones left.


  It's not one of my favs because it's a bit darker and may be more suitable as a blush or a companion in a combo.  The formula though is to die for.  It is so
   unbelievably smooth, easy to apply and blend.  I'm glad I have it and wouldn't pass it up, even though it's not my fav---I still love it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

Saiti Ah said:


> You would think that they would make the Gelee's  permanent (especially Heatwave) since it seems like the most popular thing EL has put out! ..But yeah i missed out on Gelee releases too but won't stay asleep on  any future releases.


 I couldn't agree with you more.  I think MAC gets so much attention from corporate that no one has paid too much attention to how well these sold.  They also tend to 
   rely on their old tried and true products.  I've gone through two each of Modern Mercury and Heat Wave.  I didn't like Crystal baby at first but we've since fallen 
   in love---a really nice soft pink.   I don't know how i did it but I managed to get every one of the gelees, which I first heard about via a You Tuber/Blogger.  I got backups of 
   MM & HW through my Spectra angel, Debbs who found them at a CCO and swooped them up for me.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

oh boy is this me., definitely have a little problem with the bronzer & highlighters.     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





       everytime theres a new beautiful one I try to tell myself do I really need it, I have so many, its just the pretty imprint or design.. I try to walk away and then end up caving, lol.


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 30, 2014)

My blush ombré today is a mix of charlotte tilbury bronze and glow- only used the sculpt shade, mac warm soul and the highlighter from the urban decay flushed palette in streak. Really loving this combo today, has anyone else got any of the flushed palettes? Thoughts?


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 30, 2014)

Ok, you all have me hooked. I"m going to have to start using highlighters.  
  Has anyone had any look finding gelees at CCO's?   
  Were any of the Becca highlighters like the MAC ED powders? I don't want a lot of repeats/similar items with my highlighters right now.


----------



## Saiti Ah (Nov 30, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok, you all have me hooked. I"m going to have to start using highlighters.
> Has anyone had any look finding gelees at CCO's?
> Were any of the Becca highlighters like the MAC ED powders? I don't want a lot of repeats/similar items with my highlighters right now.


  People say that the kiko eyeshadow in the shade 208 is a dupe for mac's whisper of gilt and EL heatwave...they sell them at ebay since kiko cosmetics site does not ship to the us


----------



## cjay (Nov 30, 2014)

Saiti Ah said:


> People say that the kiko eyeshadow in the shade 208 is a dupe for mac's whisper of gilt and EL heatwave...they sell them at ebay since kiko cosmetics site does not ship to the us


There is a Kiko in both of the malls by my house... Thats a bummer that they don't ship to the US.  I'm going to check out that ES though...


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 30, 2014)

Kiko is actually opening stores in U.S. I did see a new store coming up in my mall!! (Not opened yet)


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Kiko is actually opening stores in U.S. I did see a new store coming up in my mall!! (Not opened yet)


   They have a few already. I saw them in NY & Miami so maybe there will be more soon for you guys.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> oh boy is this me., definitely have a little problem with the bronzer & highlighters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You're definitely in the place Mimi!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> My blush ombré today is a mix of charlotte tilbury bronze and glow- only used the sculpt shade, mac warm soul and the highlighter from the urban decay flushed palette in streak. Really loving this combo today, has anyone else got any of the flushed palettes? Thoughts?


  Your combo sounds really nice.  I'm afraid I'm not that into UD.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok, you all have me hooked. *I"m going to have to start using highlighters.  *
> Has anyone had any look finding gelees at CCO's?
> Were any of the Becca highlighters like the MAC ED powders? I don't want a lot of repeats/similar items with my highlighters right now.






Pretty I'm totally stunned!  I had no idea you don't use highlighters.  You certainly have those gorgeous high cheekbones (that people go under the knife to get)
      and will look amazing wearing it!  

​      Debbs had found EL Modern Mercury & Heat Wave at a CCO but  that was several months ago----maybe even a year.

      I think Becca highlighters, pressed are a totally different formula than the MAC EDSFs and therefore wear differently.  I was pleasantly surprised by the Becca highlighters
      that I have.  I really like them..


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Dec 1, 2014)

Not sure if anyone has seen this yet .....theBalm highlighters: 2 for $32.  http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/thebalm-manizer-kit-nordstrom-online-exclusive-48-value/3888691?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=1854&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-2_5_B


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 1, 2014)

Saiti Ah said:


> People say that the kiko eyeshadow in the shade 208 is a dupe for mac's whisper of gilt and EL heatwave...they sell them at ebay since kiko cosmetics site does not ship to the us


  Good to know. They recently opened a Kiko here in Miami. I've already been a few times. Hopefully their US website starts selling products here soon.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

lippieluv2013 said:


> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/thebalm-manizer-kit-nordstrom-online-exclusive-48-value/3888691?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=1854&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-2_5_B


  I did see this yet but thought theBalm is having a 50% off sale today so if i get the highlighters it will be around 30 shipped and I can choose Mary Lou manizer instead of Betty lol!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 1, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did see this yet but thought theBalm is having a 50% off sale today so if i get the highlighters it will be around 30 shipped and I can choose Mary Lou manizer instead of Betty lol!!!


  I love Betty Lou, but yes getting both from theBalm will be cheaper. Are they doing free shipping too?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I love Betty Lou, but yes getting both from theBalm will be cheaper. Are they doing free shipping too?


  Its $12 for each of the highlighter + $5 shipping! So comes around $29!!


----------



## mango13 (Dec 1, 2014)

I've lately really been enjoying Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Brick in Sandstone. It got slightly overshadowed by Copper Diamond! At first I thought it might be too close to BB Beige SB, but it looks very different on me when applied. It's definitely something that I reach for when I'm getting ready in a hurry!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 1, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I've lately really been enjoying Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Brick in Sandstone. It got slightly overshadowed by Copper Diamond! At first I thought it might be too close to BB Beige SB, but it looks very different on me when applied. It's definitely something that I reach for when I'm getting ready in a hurry!


  My first and only Shimmer Brick is Copper Diamond. I love it so much that I wouldn't ignore them any more.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> BUY IT!!! WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR!!!! Where's that pointy stick?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Done! (Cindy & Mary)


----------



## Monsy (Dec 1, 2014)

Sandstone for me is a total miss unfortunately. Except two lightest shades that actually look like highlight all the others are way too dark. It looks more of a shimmery bronzer on me. Blah... another BB fail for me


----------



## mango13 (Dec 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> BUY IT!!! WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR!!!! Where's that pointy stick?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wore CD for almost two straight weeks after getting it.


----------



## mango13 (Dec 2, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Sandstone for me is a total miss unfortunately. Except two lightest shades that actually look like highlight all the others are way too dark. It looks more of a shimmery bronzer on me. Blah... another BB fail for me


  I'm about NC 15-20ish. I wear the lightest shade in Dior foundation and I use Sandstone as a blush and use the top champagne strip to highlight. I noticed whenever I get a new shimmer brick the first 2-3 times it has some lose powder that results in over pigmentation, but after that it gets better.

  Sorry that this one didn't work out for you. It seems like people either love or hate them.

  What other Shimmer Bricks have you tried?


----------



## Monsy (Dec 2, 2014)

I am the same color as you


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 2, 2014)

ATTN Highlighter Addicts!!!!

  ELLIS FAAS GLOW UP Powders: You NEED them.







  Tis All!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> ATTN Highlighter Addicts!!!!
> 
> ELLIS FAAS GLOW UP Powders: You NEED them.
> 
> ...


  ooooo You don't say......


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> ATTN Highlighter Addicts!!!!
> 
> ELLIS FAAS GLOW UP Powders: You NEED them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

mango13 said:


> I wore CD for almost two straight weeks after getting it.


   Clearly you know how to commit !   What's your secret?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I love BB's Copper Diamond but I find it hard to commit to one, but have trouble deciding which one to wear because I HAVE WAY TOO MANY!!!  Starting this week
> I am challenging myself to wear one highlighter per week, for one month!   OYE!!!  This week it's Becca's Opal!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  Betty Lou strong armed her way into my life a while ago. I could have warned you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Betty Lou strong armed her way into my life a while ago. I could have warned you.






 So, are you and Betty Lou good friends now?????  How does she measure up to your other glowing pals???


----------



## mango13 (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I love BB's Copper Diamond but I find it hard to commit to one, but have trouble deciding which one to wear because I HAVE WAY TOO MANY!!!  Starting this week
> I am challenging myself to wear one highlighter per week, for one month!   OYE!!!  This week it's Becca's Opal!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  Are you doing the challenge to try and finish some products or just to use some products more?
  My commitment purely stems from really loving the product and not wanting to use anything else. I usually like to wear a different highlighter/blush everyday, but sometimes I just can't stop using certain products. The only item I've tried to commit to/force myself to use is Dior's Stylish Move and I noticed I started hating that palette even more because of that... so now I try to think of a look I want to do and if I need purple shadows I just go to that palette... so it makes it a bit more manageable.


----------



## pinkcrush (Dec 2, 2014)

My favorite look lately has been a Blunt contour with a wee bit of Embark with Format as a blush base  and Global Glow mixed with a cheap gold shimmer from Forever 21... Ombré all day!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> ATTN Highlighter Addicts!!!!
> 
> ELLIS FAAS GLOW UP Powders: You NEED them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I love BB's Copper Diamond but I find it hard to commit to one, but have trouble deciding which one to wear because I HAVE WAY TOO MANY!!!  Starting this week
> I am challenging myself to wear one highlighter per week, for one month!   OYE!!!  This week it's Becca's Opal!!!
> 
> 
> ...








 unruly makeup thugs!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

Okay I dont know for what reason I just went and checked Karens Blog! she had the review on Topshop Highlighter!!!!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Okay I dont know for what reason I just went and checked Karens Blog! she had the review on Topshop Highlighter!!!! :sigh:


  Why oh why did I look? It is gorgeous.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Okay I dont know for what reason I just went and checked Karens Blog! she had the review on Topshop Highlighter!!!!


  Is that the Topshop Highlighter in Sunbeam?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is that the Topshop Highlighter in Sunbeam?


  No a different one Horizon !!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> No a different one Horizon !!!


  I went to look and now I want it!!!!! I wonder if Nordstrom will have it. That's where I got the last one.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to look and now I want it!!!!! I wonder if Nordstrom will have it. That's where I got the last one.


  They do free shipping to US and it comes to like 14 dollars after 10% discount!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They do free shipping to US and it comes to like 14 dollars after 10% discount!!


  Done


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Done










  This is my first purchase from the brand! How do you like the one you have???


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> This is my first purchase from the brand! How do you like the one you have???


  It's very yellow and very shiny. I will post a pic Still very pretty!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> It's very yellow and very shiny. I will post a pic Still very pretty!


  Anything yellow reminds me of Polenta now bec of Meddy LOL!! 
  This looks like high shine too !!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Anything yellow reminds me of Polenta now bec of Meddy LOL!!
> This looks like high shine too !!


  When I took it out of the drawer I thought Polenta too. LMAO!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


>


  Oh yeah!! Thanks. It is yellow but very pretty!! 
  Are these like baked highlighters or just powder!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yeah!! Thanks. It is yellow but very pretty!!
> Are these like baked highlighters or just powder!!


  Like a baked one but much much much more pigmented. I just barely swatched it and there was enough for the swatch, my finger, the keyboard and my jeans


----------



## Shars (Dec 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Betty Lou strong armed her way into my life a while ago. I could have warned you.


  Do you love her? lol That's the one I got. A friend and I ordered together so we could split the $5 shipping fee and she got all three lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So, are you and Betty Lou good friends now?????  How does she measure up to your other glowing pals???


  Betty Lou is a bronze shimmer. It's not a plastic fantastic highlight. She is a more of an every day highlighter. I wouldn't call her subtle either. You will realize that you have a glow going on. I can't compare her Becca or MAC in terms of color. She is her own beast. Let me know what you think of Betty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mango13* 

 Are you doing the challenge to try and finish some products or just to use some products more?
My commitment purely stems from really loving the product and not wanting to use anything else. I usually like to wear a different highlighter/blush everyday, but sometimes I just can't stop using certain products. The only item I've tried to commit to/force myself to use is Dior's Stylish Move and I noticed I started hating that palette even more because of that... so now I try to think of a look I want to do and if I need purple shadows I just go to that palette... so it makes it a bit more manageable.


Primarily to use them more!!  I have too many to use any single item completely, unless I use it everyday.  
 That said, I have gone through one and a half each of EL's Heat Wave & Modern Mercury because I love them so 
 much. I suppose I'll feel better having so many if I'm actively making an effort to actually use them.  Then I'll feel like     
 less of a _highlighter hoarder!_!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Betty Lou is a bronze shimmer. It's not a plastic fantastic highlight. She is a more of an every day highlighter. I wouldn't call her subtle either. You will realize that you have a glow going on. I can't compare her Becca or MAC in terms of color. *She is her own beast. Let me know what you think of Betty.*






I sure will Dilli!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> unruly makeup thugs!!!


 Congress needs to intervene!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Okay I dont know for what reason I just went and checked Karens Blog! she had the review on Topshop Highlighter!!!!


   I'm not doing it!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Putting my foot down!!!  



But I checked it out!
   Seriously, I just got Burberry's holiday highlighter and I haven't even touched it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm not doing it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> When I took it out of the drawer I thought Polenta too. LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    So this is Topshop?  It's more gold than yellow IMHO---still passing on these!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 But but  this isnt the one we were talking about! Its the bronze one (Horizon) ! No yellow ones for Meddy only glorious bronzey ones !!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> But but  this isnt the one we were talking about! Its the bronze one (Horizon) ! No yellow ones for Meddy only glorious bronzey ones !!


 



You know Horizon reminds me of EL Modern Mercury



This could be a problem for Meddy


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You know Horizon reminds me of EL Modern Mercury
> 
> 
> 
> This could be a problem for Meddy








 Here is the 10% off code Meddy, just in case - *000110204242314 *





 (and 6% ebates)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Here is the 10% off code Meddy, just in case - *000110204242314 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Oh you're so bad Vee!   Thank you



but I'm not caving


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :getyou: [COLOR=0000FF]Oh you're so bad Vee!   Thank you[/COLOR]:kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]but I'm not caving[/COLOR]ooh:


 :kiss:


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Highlighter gals! Does anyone own the new My Burberry Gold Glow fragranced powder? What do ya'll think of it?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 2, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> Hi Highlighter gals! Does anyone own the new My Burberry Gold Glow fragranced powder? What do ya'll think of it?


 A few of us got it Lauren!! I really like it and to me the fragrance isn't overpowering (nothing Guerlain lovers can't stand lol) .there are few swatches in the Burberry thread!! Hth


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 2, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> A few of us got it Lauren!! I really like it and to me the fragrance isn't overpowering (nothing Guerlain lovers can't stand lol) .there are few swatches in the Burberry thread!! Hth


  Yay, perfect thank you! I see it's still online. I'm hoping it hangs around until next pay day hehe


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You know what the Topshop highlighter in Sunbeam is STILL better than the Becca Skin Perfector in Champagne. Honestly that product is just.... NO!


----------



## Shars (Dec 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I do love her! I think you are going to love her too. I want more people to love her than do now. So many have suggested Betty to me before and ,"I thought bump that! It's a bronzer!" Girl on my skintone she is a highlight. A wonderful bronzey one that makes people question if I'm glowing from with in or if I'm wearing product. I love to shine but on the days I don't this is perfect.
> You know what the Topshop highlighter in Sunbeam is STILL better than the Becca Skin Perfector in Champagne. Honestly that product is just.... NO!


  Yeah, I've seen gorgeous swatches of Betty. I'm still not convinced I need the other two but I'll see when my friend gets hers.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 3, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> ATTN Highlighter Addicts!!!!
> 
> ELLIS FAAS GLOW UP Powders: You NEED them.
> 
> ...


  Oh I want this.  I'm going to try to wait for Beautylish to get this they have been very good to me so far.  Which shades did you get?  Did you get them from Bloomies or Space NK? (Just in case I can't wait for Beautylish).


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> Hi Highlighter gals! Does anyone own the new My Burberry Gold Glow fragranced powder? What do ya'll think of it?


   Although I have it, I have not yet worn it (waiting for my eyeshadow and lipstick to arrive), I do know that it's beautiful and the fragrance is extremely mild!
  I can't personally speak to how it looks on and what the wear time is but it got good review from people who have worn it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I do love her! I think you are going to love her too. I want more people to love her than do now. So many have suggested Betty to me before and ,"I thought bump that! It's a bronzer!" Girl on my skintone she is a highlight. A wonderful bronzey one that makes people question if I'm glowing from with in or if I'm wearing product. I love to shine but on the days I don't this is perfect.
> You know what the Topshop highlighter in* Sunbeam is STILL better than the Becca Skin Perfector in Champagne. Honestly that product is just.... NO!*


   Oh I believe you.  I thought TS Sunbeam looked really pretty.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I love BB's Copper Diamond but I find it hard to commit to one, but have trouble deciding which one to wear because I HAVE WAY TOO MANY!!!  Starting this week
> I am challenging myself to wear one highlighter per week, for one month!   OYE!!!  This week it's Becca's Opal!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I missed the Balm sale talk but I jumped on the Mary Lou and Betty Lou set when I saw it on Nordies.


----------



## Shars (Dec 3, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I missed the Balm sale talk but I jumped on the Mary Lou and Betty Lou set when I saw it on Nordies.


  6pm.com has the Betty Lou-manizer for $14.99 as well. I was going to get it there but then I saw the ad for the 50% off sale so I got it direct from the Balm instead!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 3, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I want this.  I'm going to try to wait for Beautylish to get this they have been very good to me so far.  Which shades did you get?  Did you get them from Bloomies or Space NK? (Just in case I can't wait for Beautylish).


  I bought shade 502 (Satin Glow) & 503 (Deep Glow). I don't even know if Bloomies/Space NK sell Ellis Faas in store anymore :-/ I got them from a pro beauty store (MWS Pro Beauty, midtown)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I missed the Balm sale talk but I jumped on the Mary Lou and Betty Lou set when I saw it on Nordies.






Oh good.  This is new to me so I can't wait to try it out!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Like a baked one but much much much more pigmented. I just barely swatched it and there was enough for the swatch, my finger, the keyboard and my jeans






...got a visual of that one Dilli


----------



## pinkcrush (Dec 3, 2014)

Girls I just bought Nars Miss Liberty!!! I'm ready to get my sparkle on this holiday season haha


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I do love her! I think you are going to love her too. I want more people to love her than do now. So many have suggested Betty to me before and ,"I thought bump that! It's a bronzer!" Girl on my skintone she is a highlight. A wonderful bronzey one that makes people question if I'm glowing from with in or if I'm wearing product. I love to shine but on the days I don't this is perfect.
> You know what the Topshop highlighter in Sunbeam is STILL better than the Becca Skin Perfector in Champagne. Honestly that product is just.... NO!


  What was wrong with the Becca SP in Champagne?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhhh thank you sooo much...  I'm loving those becca powders...   especially the pink.    LOL, I don't really know how to use them?   you've seen me, where would I put them?  Do they fade into your blush? What's the best type of brush?    And thank you sooo much for the compliments.  I can't wait to start wearing them.    LOL   So mad I forgot about thebalms sale, but I think I'm going to jump on the Nordies special.    ohhh pretty!  What was wrong with the Becca SP in Champagne?


 it was just to yellow and crumbly compared to her sisters.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 3, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 3, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Betty Lou is a bronze shimmer. It's not a plastic fantastic highlight. She is a more of an every day highlighter. I wouldn't call her subtle either. You will realize that you have a glow going on. I can't compare her Becca or MAC in terms of color. *She is her own beast. Let me know what you think of Betty.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You bought Cindy-Lou, Meddy?  You'll love it!  I think you will!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhhh thank you sooo much...  I'm loving those becca powders...   especially the pink.
> 
> 
> LOL, I don't really know how to use them?   you've seen me, where would I put them?  Do they fade into your blush? What's the best type of brush?    And thank you sooo much for the compliments.  I can't wait to start wearing them.
> ...


    It's straight up-sunshine yellow.  That's if it's hanging in the sky---not on anyone's cheekbones.


----------



## cjay (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> It's straight up-sunshine yellow.  That's if it's hanging in the sky---not on anyone's cheekbones.


I like it! LOL It reminds me of sunbeam... one of my faves... I do prefer the liquid over the powder though... 

  I am LOVING the Ellis Faas highlighters... Where have they been all my life!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

cjay said:


> I like it! LOL It reminds me of sunbeam... one of my faves... *I do prefer the liquid over the powder though..*.
> 
> *I am LOVING the Ellis Faas highlighters.*.. Where have they been all my life!!!


   I've never tried the liquid versions.  My liquid highlighters tend to go unused because for me, they require a lot more 
  work. I've not yet gone down the *Ellis Faas highlighters*---a bit reluctant to go down yet another highlighter 
  rabbit-hole.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> You bought* Cindy-Lou,* Meddy?  You'll love it!  I think you will!


   No.   Mary-Lou & Betty-Lou.  Oh no...should I have added Cindy-Lou?  Oh well...one more item on the unending wishlist!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 4, 2014)

Charlotte Tilbury Bronze and Glow arrived today. That means I ordered 3 highlighters this week. (Along with the balm duo) Yikes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Charlotte Tilbury Bronze and Glow arrived today. That means I ordered 3 highlighters this week. (Along with the balm duo) Yikes!






That means you're a bonafide addict!!!! 



 I hope you like the B & G....it's really nice.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]That means you're a bonafide addict!!!![/COLOR] :cheers: [COLOR=0000FF] I hope you like the B & G....it's really nice.[/COLOR]


  Yes I am! But I got compliments today. I was told I was glowing! I'm pretty sure I was wearing Mac Star Wonder.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 4, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> You bought* Cindy-Lou,* Meddy?  You'll love it!  I think you will!
> No.   Mary-Lou & Betty-Lou.  Oh no...should I have added Cindy-Lou?  Oh well...one more item on the unending wishlist!


  Oops, sorry!  I meant Betty-Lou, which is the one I have and I love it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 5, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Oops, sorry!  I meant Betty-Lou, which is the one I have and I love it!


  See Meddy! Betty is wonderful!!! Yazmin and I think so!


----------



## mango13 (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Primarily to use them more!!  I have too many to use any single item completely, unless I use it everyday.
> That said, I have gone through one and a half each of EL's Heat Wave & Modern Mercury because I love them so
> much. I suppose I'll feel better having so many if I'm actively making an effort to actually use them.  Then I'll feel like
> less of a _highlighter hoarder!_!!


  If you want to use them more it might be better to use a different one everyday and still incorporating your favorites. That's what I do with my eyeshadows. I like to change it up everyday and then write down what I used... it's an easy way to keep track of what you're using and have a regular rotation... and maybe you'll discover some forgotten gems!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> See Meddy! *Betty is wonderful!*!! Yazmin and I think so!






I'm looking forward to meeting her!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

mango13 said:


> If you want to use them more it might be better to use a different one everyday and still incorporating your favorites. That's what I do with my eyeshadows. I like to change it up everyday and then write down what I used... it's an easy way to keep track of what you're using and have a regular rotation... and maybe you'll discover some forgotten gems!!!


 I tried that approach.....I kept loving and using the same one or two everyday.  I have more than 50 highlighters.




  Oh I used a different eyeshadow palette every day for a month, and still had some palettes that I didn't get to.
  We document our looks in the theme make up thread.  Come on over and check us out---it's fun.  We're currently
  doing red lipstick this week.  Next week it's orange, since it's still fall.  The following week is another color, and so on.

  I'm laughing at the moment because we just talked enjoying what we do because we're reminded about forgotten loves & gems.
  You really need to check us out.






    http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/5010


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2014)

*grabs mic*  What's your favorite brush to use for highlighting?     /end that is all! LOL


----------



## Monsy (Dec 5, 2014)

mac 165 brush

  i am very surprised no one is talking about cle de peu highlighters


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> **grabs mic*  *What's your favorite brush to use for highlighting?     /end that is all! LOL






You crack me up Pretty!  I alternate between fan brushes ( Louise Young/MAC/Laura Mercier), MAC 159 or 130


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Monsy said:


> mac 165 brush
> 
> i am very surprised no one is talking about cle de peu highlighters






Don't start Monsy.  Are you really gonna do that to me?  You no I have zero will power


----------



## Monsy (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes I should not start you are right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 v


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 5, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *grabs mic*  What's your favorite brush to use for highlighting?     /end that is all! LOL


  LOL!! I prefer Hakuhodo J4004 or MAC Fan brush (184) with highlighters!!!


----------



## cjay (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I've never tried the liquid versions.  My liquid highlighters tend to go unused because for me, they require a lot more
> work. I've not yet gone down the *Ellis Faas highlighters*---a bit reluctant to go down yet another highlighter
> rabbit-hole.


Its worth it!!!!!! They are my most loved!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

cjay said:


> Its worth it!!!!!! They are my most loved!!!!


 Thanks, but  for now I'll just have to take your word for it.  I have a brand new Burberry Highlighter that I've not yet even touched and 
   Mary Lou & Betty Lou on order and ready to be shipped soon.'


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 5, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> *grabs mic*  What's your favorite brush to use for highlighting?     /end that is all! LOL


  I've used my MAC 165, Real Techniques Setting and Contour brushes, and MUFE 134 fan brush.  I just got the Wayne Goss fan brush and am looking forward to trying that one out.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 6, 2014)

I use a Ulta Professional Fan brush. It's smaller than my other fan brushes and just fluffy enough. I also have one from Crown. I also use the Real Techniques setting brush.


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 6, 2014)

Monsy said:


> mac 165 brush  i am very surprised no one is talking about cle de peu highlighters


  I think I asked around about them once. I finally took the splurge and bought it. The packaging is just too beautiful! I have #11 Pastel. I want to try Delicate Pink, too. But they're expensive with the packaging. Only 55-ish with no packaging... But I don't have a Z-Palette to put it in! Oh, dilemmas. :haha:


----------



## Monsy (Dec 6, 2014)

I wouldn't buy them without packaging. It's part of the luxury feel they give. I am interested in 13 sand beige I think


  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/08/cle-de-peau-luminizing-face-enhancers.html


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 6, 2014)

Monsy said:


> mac 165 brush
> 
> i am very surprised no one is talking about cle de peu highlighters


  It has been on my list for quite sometime but they are very $$$


----------



## Monsy (Dec 6, 2014)

yes they cost an arm and a leg
  I wonder are they that much better to justify the price and how unique are they?


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 6, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I wouldn't buy them without packaging. It's part of the luxury feel they give. I am interested in 13 sand beige I think
> 
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/08/cle-de-peau-luminizing-face-enhancers.html


  Yeah, the casing is definitely luxurious. I one I do have, is in the packaging. I'm contemplating swatching the rest of them at Neiman's next time I go home. They're so finely milled and wonderful. They do have a bit of a glittery overspray the first use. But Pastel gives me a very nice glow.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 6, 2014)

cjay said:


> Its worth it!!!!!! They are my most loved!!!!


  They did look beautiful!!!


----------



## mango13 (Dec 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I tried that approach.....I kept loving and using the same one or two everyday.  I have more than 50 highlighters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooohhh, sounds like fun!!! Definitely going to check it out!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I really wish Mac would release this again.  I think I'm going to splurge for a hakuhodo version.
> 
> 
> *I didn't want to get skipped.  Plus I love coming here and having fun.  *
> ...






That's the ticket, Pretty---Fun!


----------



## Monsy (Dec 8, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I really wish Mac would release this again.


  I agree.


----------



## Jayjayy (Dec 8, 2014)

I broke down and bought the Bobbi Brown Pink glow highlighter from the holiday collection! I couldn't resist the packaging and had a coupon. So ridiculous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stop!


----------



## Shars (Dec 8, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> I broke down and bought the Bobbi Brown Pink glow highlighter from the holiday collection! I couldn't resist the packaging and had a coupon. So ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Where did you buy it? I've been looking for that everywhere!


----------



## Jayjayy (Dec 8, 2014)

Shars said:


> Where did you buy it? I've been looking for that everywhere!


  I bought it on a military base (I'm a Reservist). They just started carrying Bobbi Brown so I was surprised to see the holiday stuff there. The stock in stores this year was disappointingly limited...I hope you find it!


----------



## Shars (Dec 8, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> I bought it on a military base (I'm a Reservist). They just started carrying Bobbi Brown so I was surprised to see the holiday stuff there. The stock in stores this year was disappointingly limited...I hope you find it!


  Ah ok! Well that's still good that you were able to find it. They went like hot cakes lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> I broke down and bought the Bobbi Brown Pink glow highlighter from the holiday collection! *I couldn't resist the packaging and had a coupon. So ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> ...






The struggle is real.  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Dec 9, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> I bought it on a military base (I'm a Reservist). They just started carrying Bobbi Brown so I was surprised to see the holiday stuff there. The stock in stores this year was disappointingly limited...I hope you find it!


  Yes, it was.. Glad you got your hands on it and Im glad I got mine on one too. I was a little shocked at how many were still left at the airport that I got Bronze Glow & Pink Glow from.. But it was specifically Delta Airlines though..  If anyone is traveling through Detroit (DTW) Airport...its probably some still there. Definitely check it out if you're flying Delta.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

I got the topshop horizon highlighter today! It's beaaauuuttiiiful!! :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I got the topshop horizon highlighter today! It's beaaauuuttiiiful!!






Awesome.  I've been wearing my Burberry *Gold Glow* Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 all week.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]Awesome.  I've been wearing my Burberry *Gold Glow* Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01 all week.[/COLOR]


 I haven't even tried that one yet other than swatching it when I got it and now I have another smh. hboy: also have Mary & Cindy  to attend to that I received last Saturday! Intervention!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I haven't even tried that one yet other than swatching it when I got it and now I have another smh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Immediate intervention...maybe we can get a 'two-for'


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Immediate intervention...maybe we can get a 'two-for'








or a holiday deal!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> or a holiday deal!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 9, 2014)

Topshop horizon highlighter!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


   Do you remember the song Evil Woman???? 



It's so pretty ----squeals


----------



## Jayjayy (Dec 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


  Sooooo pretty and shiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! It is yellow on the skin at all?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 10, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> Sooooo pretty and shiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 it is!!! No, Its not yellow- more peachy/bronzey!!! I wil post some swathches later!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you remember the song Evil Woman????
> 
> 
> 
> It's so pretty ----squeals


  You mean "Pretty woman " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  It is So pretty Meddy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> *You mean "Pretty woman " *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






How about pretty _evil_ woman?   OMG It's GORGEOUS!  How's the formula?  Do we have any swatches here??


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> How about pretty _evil_ woman?   OMG It's GORGEOUS!  How's the formula?  Do we have any swatches here??








 Sounds good!!!I will post some swatches & Pics soon !!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sounds good!!!I *will post some swatches & Pics soon !!!!*






  Thanks Vee!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

​The girls have arrived!!  Mary-Lou and Betty-Lou are in the house.  They are so pretty and so well behaved.  I think I'll keep them!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 10, 2014)

Here are the swatches for Topshop Horizon!! The lighting is *really bad *since its rainy here & i can post some better pics when there is some sun but for now here we go!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> ​The girls have arrived!!  Mary-Lou and Betty-Lou are in the house.  They are so pretty and so well behaved.  I think I'll keep them!!!!


  More girls!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Here are the swatches for Topshop Horizon!! The lighting is *really bad *since its rainy here & i can post some better pics when there is some sun but for now here we go!!


    Thank you so much!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shamelessly drooling!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> More girls!!!


  I had never heard of these but they are just lovely!  I can't wait to wear them!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  ^
  ^
  ^
  ^
  ^
  ^
  ^
  ^
  ^
  ^
  see its different!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ...


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 11, 2014)

There's a new powder highlighter by Kevyn Aucoin; it's called Starlight and it's a beige pink shade.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 11, 2014)

My Burberry highlighter arrived yesterday and I wore it today. It seems different from my other highlighters, colorwise I mean. I wore it with Hourglass Mood Exposure blush. I'm not sure about this pairing but so far so good.  I will experiment with other blush pairings.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My Burberry highlighter arrived yesterday and I wore it today. It seems different from my other highlighters, colorwise I mean. I wore it with Hourglass Mood Exposure blush. I'm not sure about this pairing but so far so good. I will experiment with other blush pairings.


  I've been wearing mine all week, primarily w/orange or coral toned blushes.  It's a nice highlighter but requires a 
   little buffing to get the sheen that I get immediately with some of my other highlighters.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

Kevyn Aucoin The Celestial Powder in 'Starlight':


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 12, 2014)

I stumbled across a wonderful palette from ELF of all places that can be used as inner eye corner highlight or even cheek. Atleast two of the colors. It's called the Prism Eyeshadow palette. I got it from Target for $10. I do swatches later.


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 12, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Kevyn Aucoin The Celestial Powder in 'Starlight':


 Oh this looks really nice!!! :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I stumbled across a wonderful palette from ELF of all places that can be used as inner eye corner highlight or even cheek. Atleast two of the colors. It's called the Prism Eyeshadow palette. I got it from Target for $10. I do swatches later.






 No No No........I haven't even used the last two that you forced encouraged me to buy!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 13, 2014)

LOL...  too funny Meddy...  At least it's only $10, right?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 13, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


  Really pretty.  I'm still waiting on news of Ellis Faas.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 13, 2014)

I really want to try the Ellis Faas highlighters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Really pretty.  I'm still waiting on news of Ellis Faas.


  I' interested in exploring EF too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I really want to try the Ellis Faas highlighters.


  I emailed Beautylish about them.  Hopefully, they will get back to me on Monday.  I could go inquire about them at Bloomingdales but something tells me I should stay out of that store.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I emailed Beautylish about them.  Hopefully, they will get back to me on Monday.  I could go inquire about them at Bloomingdales but *something tells me I should stay out of that store.*






Something's telling me to stay out of every store!!!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 14, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I emailed Beautylish about them.  Hopefully, they will get back to me on Monday.  I could go inquire about them at Bloomingdales but something tells me I should stay out of that store.


  Space NK in Bloomingdales no longer sells Ellis Faas. I got these from MWS Pro Beauty store on 29th st.  I love love LOVE the Ellis Faas highlighters; they are my new favorites because of how subtle but glowy they are. I literally used 2 & 3 to create a whole face look (eyes, cheeks, bit on center of lips). They're so beautiful IMO.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 14, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I love love LOVE the Ellis Faas highlighters; they are my new favorites because of how subtle but glowy they are. I literally used 2 & 3 to create a whole face look (eyes, cheeks, bit on center of lips). They're so beautiful IMO.


 
  Oh no!  Do you need a pro card to shop at MWS?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Dec 14, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh no!  Do you need a pro card to shop at MWS?


  Nope


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> *I love love LOVE the Ellis Faas highlighters; they are my new favorites because of how subtle but glowy they are.* I literally used 2 & 3 to create a whole face look (eyes, cheeks, bit on center of lips). They're so beautiful IMO.


 Wow!!!  You definitely have me eager to see and try these.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 15, 2014)

Beautylish got back to me.  They are getting the Ellis Faas Glow Up highlighters but don't have a date.  Just as well, I have lots on my list right now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Beautylish got back to me.  They are getting the Ellis Faas Glow Up highlighters but don't have a date.  Just as well, I have lots on my list right now.


 I nearly fainted at first!  That's good to hear.  I'm interested in them but my wallet-----not so much!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 16, 2014)

I love highlighters!!!

My list so far:

  MAC
  -Soft&Gentle
  -Lust
  -Porcelain Pink
  -Centre of Attention
  -Double Definition
  -Scene to be seen
  -Diamonds
  -Hush

  Bobbi Brown Bronze and Nectar, Chanel Camelia De Plumes, Guerlain Terra Ora, Benefit High Beam, Lancome Moonlight rose, BareMinerals The Love Affair, Tom Ford Duo Softcore... I also have a few Elf and Nyx ones but I don't remember their names.. My favourites are Soft&Gentle, Lust, Lancome Moonlight rose and Tom Ford Softcore.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

mkoparanova said:


> I love highlighters!!!
> 
> My list so far:
> 
> ...







Hello Mkoparanova!!  *Welcome*!!!  I'm always happy to meet a fellow highlighter addict!  I love your selections!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello Mkoparanova!!  *Welcome*!!!  I'm always happy to meet a fellow highlighter addict!  I love your selections!!!


  Thank you!! I've been reading this forum for a long time but I was a bit shy to start posting


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2014)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!! I've been reading this forum for a long time but I was a bit shy to start posting


  Welcome and don't be shy. We all love makeup here and you are with friends.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 16, 2014)

just ordered BB shimmer brick in beige with 20% off


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Welcome and don't be shy. We all love makeup here and you are with friends.


    Couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Monsy said:


> just ordered BB shimmer brick in beige with 20% off


  SCORE!!!!!!  That's great Monsy!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm sure we all felt that way initially.  No need to be shy---we all have a common goal...more makeup, more makeup


  That's what I needed to hear especially since all my friends think that owning anything more than 1 foundation, 1 mascara, 1 lipgloss (+maybe 1 bronzer, 1 eyeshadow and 1!!! brush) is complete insanity


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

mkoparanova said:


> That's what I needed to hear especially since all my friends think that owning anything more than 1 foundation, 1 mascara, 1 lipgloss (+maybe 1 bronzer, 1 eyeshadow and 1!!! brush) is complete insanity


    Then they would think Specktra is a makeup loony bin!!!


----------



## Shars (Dec 16, 2014)

mkoparanova said:


> That's what I needed to hear especially since all my friends think that owning anything more than 1 foundation, 1 mascara, 1 lipgloss (+maybe 1 bronzer, 1 eyeshadow and 1!!! brush) is complete insanity


  *gasp* Blasphemy!! Down with the unbelievers! lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2014)

Shars said:


> *gasp* Blasphemy!! Down with the unbelievers! lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2014)

Here is that ELF palette that I was talking about. It's called the Prism Palette and cost $10. The pics are with and without flash. As you can see there is a highlight shade for EVERYONE. Some of these colors can be used as shadow. All swatches are without primer. I can only imagine that It will be even more stunning with it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

Shars said:


> *gasp* Blasphemy!! Down with the unbelievers! lol






 Don't stop there----off with their heads!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here is that ELF palette that I was talking about. It's called the Prism Palette and cost $10. The pics are with and without flash. As you can see there is a highlight shade for EVERYONE. Some of these colors can be used as shadow. All swatches are without primer. I can only imagine that It will be even more stunning with it.


  P.S. They can be used wet. They are a baked shadow of sorts. I can't wait to foil some of these.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here is that ELF palette that I was talking about. It's called the Prism Palette and cost $10. The pics are with and without flash. As you can see there is a highlight shade for EVERYONE. Some of these colors can be used as shadow. All swatches are without primer. I can only imagine that It will be even more stunning with it.


 Ok so I'll admit it......they do look really nice!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ok so I'll admit it......they do look really nice!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


>


 You startled me....I was getting ready for bed and felt you poking me in the head


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with Kevyn Aucoin highlighters??


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Does anyone have any experience with Kevyn Aucoin highlighters??  [/COLOR]


  I have their celestial powder in candlelight and the celestial skin liquid illuminating emulsion (what a mouthful!)   The candlelight powder is one of my favorite highlighters. I think it gives a noticeable but believable glow to my cheekbones. I use their fan brush with it (you NEED that brush!). I got the highlighter last April and seriously used it exclusively until October. I love it.   I really like the liquid Illuminator too. To me, it's very similar to the charlotte tilbury version. I got a sample of it and used it up. I'm going to buy the full size once I finish my Becca moonstone


----------



## xfarrax (Dec 20, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I have their celestial powder in candlelight and the celestial skin liquid illuminating emulsion (what a mouthful!)   The candlelight powder is one of my favorite highlighters. I think it gives a noticeable but believable glow to my cheekbones. I use their fan brush with it (you NEED that brush!). I got the highlighter last April and seriously used it exclusively until October. I love it.   I really like the liquid Illuminator too. To me, it's very similar to the charlotte tilbury version. I got a sample of it and used it up. I'm going to buy the full size once I finish my Becca moonstone


  Seriously considering the aucoin highlighter, heard so much about it through YouTube and blogs - it remind me of others I have whenever I have swatched it, does anyone know any close comparisons?


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Does anyone have any experience with Kevyn Aucoin highlighters??  [/COLOR]


 I have celestial powder in candlelight and it really is very nice! I am intrigued by the new starlight one too?! But it looks pretty close to becca Rose gold!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I really like the liquid Illuminator too. To me,* it's very similar to the charlotte tilbury version*. I got a sample of it and used it up. I'm going to buy the full size once I finish my Becca moonstone


   Oh this is nice to hear.  Not that I need another highlighter---my stash of highlighters will out live me, but is Candlelight still around?  I have 3 fan brushes, MAC Laura 
  Mercier and Louise Young.  Nevertheless, I'll check it out if you insist!  I just heard you insist!!!





  Are you referring to the CT *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer?  If so I have that and the Film Star *Bronze & Glow, *Face Sculpt & Highlight.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Seriously considering the aucoin highlighter, heard so much about it through YouTube and blogs - it remind me of others I have whenever I have swatched it, does anyone know any close comparisons?


   I'm looking into as well.  Might just grab the new one today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I have celestial powder in candlelight and it really is very nice! I am intrigued by* the new starlight one* too?! But it looks pretty close to becca Rose gold!


   Oh let's get it Vee!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh no!!! I see that Candlelight is still available----what to do what to do!!!  I think I'll start with Starlight.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh this is nice to hear.  Not that I need another highlighter---my stash of highlighters will out live me, but is Candlelight still around?  I have 3 fan brushes, MAC Laura
> Mercier and Louise Young.  Nevertheless, I'll check it out if you insist!  I just heard you insist!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  ok and let me know how you like the brush...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> ok and let me know how you like the brush...


  I ordered Starlight, and only looked at the brush.  It looks really nice, but I have 3.  If I did't have any fan brushes, I'd be all over it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I ordered Starlight, and only looked at the brush.  It looks really nice, but I have 3.  If I did't have any fan brushes, I'd be all over it!


  backing away from the brush now that I've seen the price, where did you get the powder?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> backing away from the brush now that I've seen the price, where did you get the powder?






Nordies.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Alysse011 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the liquid Illuminator too. To me,* it's very similar to the charlotte tilbury version*. I got a sample of it and used it up. I'm going to buy the full size once I finish my Becca moonstone
> ...


  LOL!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> That was my immediate thought, too, when I swatched it this evening at NM. Since I already have Becca's, I'm going to hold off on getting Starlight.
> 
> LOL!


   Have you pretty diverse taste Yazmin.  Have you tried Kevyn Aucoin's highlighters???


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Have you pretty diverse taste Yazmin.  Have you tried Kevyn Aucoin's highlighters???


  Only just swatched them earlier this evening.  I was drawn to both Candelight and Starlight.  Startlight reminded me of Becca's Rose Gold, so I'm skipping that one...for now anyway.  Candlelight is beautiful, too, but I opted instead for ordering the sculpting duo #4 so that I still get it, but in cream form.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Only just swatched them earlier this evening.  I was drawn to both Candelight and Starlight.  Startlight reminded me of Becca's Rose Gold, so I'm skipping that one...for now anyway.  Candlelight is beautiful, too, but I opted instead for ordering the sculpting duo #4 so that I still get it, but in cream form.


   Oh now that's a good idea!  I'd love to know what you think of it.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 21, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Only just swatched them earlier this evening.  I was drawn to both Candelight and Starlight.  Startlight reminded me of Becca's Rose Gold, so I'm skipping that one...for now anyway.  Candlelight is beautiful, too, but I opted instead for ordering the sculpting duo #4 so that I still get it, but in cream form.
> Oh now that's a good idea!  I'd love to know what you think of it.


  I may put off that purchase for a bit.  The price is lower than the powder, but the product is pretty small for the price...but I still want it.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 21, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> If I have the fan brushes from MAC, MUFE and Wayne Goss, do I _*really need*_ Kevyn Aucoin's fan brush?
> 
> I'm tempted by both the Candlelight _and_ Starlight powders, despite my inner arguments to the contrary.
> 
> ...


  The brush is a skip for me...I have 3 fan brushes & a good product will work with any one of them.  That said, the MAC fan brush is my least favorite--it's a little flimsy.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The brush is a skip for me...I have 3 fan brushes & a good product will work with any one of them.  That said, the MAC fan brush is my least favorite--it's a little flimsy.


  I meant to ask you what you thought of the Louise Young fan brush.  That was another one I was eyeing.  

  So far my favorite of the fan brushes I own is the Wayne Goss brush, which I only acquired and used within the last few weeks.  I was looking at the KA fan brush last night; it's a beautiful brush, but I guess I should have tested it out with product to be sure of its application.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I meant to ask you what you thought of the Louise Young fan brush.  That was another one I was eyeing.
> 
> So far my favorite of the fan brushes I own is the Wayne Goss brush, which I only acquired and used within the last few weeks.  I was looking at the KA fan brush last night; it's a beautiful brush, but I guess I should have tested it out with product to be sure of its application.


     I really like the Louise Young brush but it's better for use with beauty powders because if its size.  The Laura Mercier works well with highlighters and is denser than the 
   MAC fan brush.


----------



## MacObsessed (Dec 22, 2014)

gahh how did  I miss this thread I loveeeee highlighters
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My list so far:

  MAC


  NARS
  -Albatross
  -Satellite of love

  MAC
  -glorify
  -whisper of guilt
  -superb
  -gold deposit
  -soft n gentle



  Bobbi Brown
  -Bronze Glow
  -Pink Glow

  Benefit
  -highbeam
  -moon beam


  -kardashian spot light
  -burnish
  -incandescent

  Sephora
  -stardust
  -lightbeam

  Im sure Im missing some but I cant think of what they are


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

MacObsessed said:


> gahh how did  I miss this thread I loveeeee highlighters
> 
> 
> 
> ...






MACObessed (MO) & welcome to highlighter addicts heaven!!!  You can just kiss your list goodbye because these ladies are fierce and will have you buying a 
    new highlighter every week!!!   I had a substantial stash before I joined this thread and now it's just out of control and I LOVE it!!!!  Watch out for @DILLIGAFshe will  
    put you in a virtual headlock to enable encourage you to buy a highlighter.  She's actually very cool.  I adore her....my wallet, not so much!!!


----------



## MacObsessed (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you thank you!!

  I am super excited I am literally going through every page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


@DILLIGAF you say now you have given me no choice to to stalk her! lol
  I can tell this thread is going to have me like


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

MacObsessed said:


> Thank you thank you!!
> 
> I am super excited I am literally going through every page
> 
> ...






So what's your favorite highlighter at the moment??


----------



## MacObsessed (Dec 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> So what's your favorite highlighter at the moment??


At the moment I reach for my Bobbie Brown Bronze Glow a-LOT lol
 I cant get enough!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 22, 2014)

MacObsessed said:


> Thank you thank you!!
> 
> I am super excited I am literally going through every page
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 22, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2014)

I got my Kevyn Aucoin Starlight highlighter today.  It's so tiny.  I like the packaging but was taken aback by the size---It's a few mms larger than a small match box.  The color is lovely and the formula is nice, but it didn't wow me.  It definitely isn't meh, but it didn't make me swoon either!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I got my Kevyn Aucoin Starlight highlighter today.  It's so tiny.  I like the packaging but was taken aback by the size---It's a few mms larger than a small match box.  The color is lovely and the formula is nice, but it didn't wow me.  It definitely isn't meh, but it didn't make me swoon either!


  That's the most common complaint I've found when reading reviews for Starlight.  They cut the size down but didn't decrease the price at all.


----------



## lovingmakeup (Dec 25, 2014)

Wonderful thread! 

  I can post my husbands comments on here when I drown in my highlighters  "you look brighter than the moon"  It's a compliment, I know it is.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm adding the latest LE Chanel highlighter to the family. Didn't initially think it would work for my skin tone, but swatches on WOC changed my mind.


----------



## xfarrax (Dec 26, 2014)

Used melon pigment from mac as a highlight today, I love it SO much!! Please try ladies if you have this gem in your collection. I got melon in the keepsakes sets from this year - haven't even tried it as a shadow yet


----------



## Jayjayy (Dec 26, 2014)

Melon and vanilla are awesome pigments to use as highlighters


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 26, 2014)

Jayjayy said:


> Melon and vanilla are awesome pigments to use as highlighters







  I cosign a million times!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

lovingmakeup said:


> Wonderful thread!
> 
> I can post my husbands comments on here when I drown in my highlighters  "you look brighter than the moon"  It's a compliment, I know it is.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Used melon pigment from mac as a highlight today, I love it SO much!! Please try ladies if you have this gem in your collection. I got melon in the keepsakes sets from this year - haven't even tried it as a shadow yet


 I have Melon pigment and I'm going to try it...for some reason, as I wrote that I immediately thought of my Chanel Tissé Fantaisie palette to wear with it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I cosign a million times!


   Well I'm on it Dilli---I'll be trying both!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Yazmin, I was gobsmacked. It sits in the palm of my hand....and I have small hands!!![/COLOR]     :lmao:


  I happenee across those highlighters at Neimans today and you weren't kidding! They're so smaaallll!! I didn't bother swatching them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> I happenee across those highlighters at Neimans today and you weren't kidding! They're so smaaallll!! I didn't bother swatching them.


   It's a nice highlighter but it didn't make me swoon.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> laurennnxox said:
> 
> 
> > I happenee across those highlighters at Neimans today and you weren't kidding! They're so smaaallll!! I didn't bother swatching them.
> ...


  I'm glad I skipped it then.  I ended up getting Tropical Nights instead.  Are you planning to keep Starlight?  I think it's very close to Becca's Rose Gold.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I'm glad I skipped it then.  I ended up getting Tropical Nights instead.  Are you planning to keep Starlight?  I think it's very close to Becca's Rose Gold.


    I am keeping Starlight.  It's actually lighter than Becca Rose Gold.  I don't dislike it----It's a highlighter and I'm a highlighter addict!!



​I'll take a pic of them together 
   tomorrow if I have time...we're hosting a cocktail party tomorrow night, so I'll be busy stuffing mushrooms and such!! If not, definitely on Tuesday.

  Tropical Nights is a bronzer???


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

I was holding out hope that the Dolce & Gabbana highlighter would be good...I can't find a good review anywhere.  The results are pretty unanimous!

  http://www.temptalia.com


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I'm glad I skipped it then.  I ended up getting Tropical Nights instead.  Are you planning to keep Starlight?  I think it's very close to Becca's Rose Gold.
> I am keeping Starlight.  It's actually lighter than Becca Rose Gold.  I don't dislike it----It's a highlighter and I'm a highlighter addict!!
> 
> 
> ...


  It is, but on me it's more of a highlighter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> It is, but on me it's more of a highlighter.


  I looked it up...it's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > It is, but on me it's more of a highlighter.
> ...


  It really is!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> It really is!


  I'm thinking I could use it as a bronzer &/or to contour.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > It really is!
> ...


  I think the finish makes it better as a bronzer.  It's got a sheen/might be too shimmery to use as a contour. However, it might work well as either one for you.


----------



## mkoparanova (Dec 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I was holding out hope that the Dolce & Gabbana highlighter would be good...I can't find a good review anywhere.  The results are pretty unanimous![/COLOR]  http://www.temptalia.com


  Check out the d&g thread, I posted a few pictures. I wouldn't use it as a highlighter, it's just a very fine powder with some also very fine sparkles. I use it all the time as an all-over powder and the effect on me is similar to the one of the meteorites but the particles in the powder are only gold.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 29, 2014)

mkoparanova said:


> Check out the d&g thread, I posted a few pictures. I wouldn't use it as a highlighter, it's just a very fine powder with some also very fine sparkles. I use it all the time as an all-over powder and the effect on me is similar to the one of the meteorites but the particles in the powder are only gold.


    I saw your swatches in the D & G thread-----very good pics and nice of you to share.  I think I prefer a more blendable product that renders sheen and less glitter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I think the finish makes it better as a bronzer.  It's got a sheen/might be too shimmery to use as a contour. However, it might work well as either one for you.


 Thanks Yazmin!!! 




Adding this one to my list!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 29, 2014)

Someone somewhere said something about a Shea Moisture highlighter. I'm going to look for it tomorrow. I'm off and I will be near a Target that carries the line as I run errands. Report back tomorrow.


----------



## xfarrax (Dec 29, 2014)

Wore the crap out of soft and gentle today, the sheen to it is ridiculous!! I am contemplating gold deposit by mac, anyone have any experience with that? I can't believe I haven't purchased already, it's one I've swatched but never had the push to buy...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Someone somewhere said something about a Shea Moisture highlighter. I'm going to look for it tomorrow. I'm off and I will be near a Target that carries the line as I run errands. Report back tomorrow.


  They look gorgeous in pics.  I've been meaning to seek out these.  The Target closest to me does not carry the makeup line but I did a store search and I know of one that does.  I don't know when I'll get there.  It looks like a busy one and I avoid crowds like the plague.  I'm eager to hear your report.  I think it was a Youtuber that mentioned it last summer.


----------



## PinayGator (Dec 31, 2014)

I just wanted to come in and shake my fist at @DILLIGAF for enabling me. Trace Gold should be here Friday. I'm going to go sit in the corner and pet my pretty highlighters now, thanks.


----------



## Shars (Dec 31, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I just wanted to come in and shake my fist at @DILLIGAF for enabling me. Trace Gold should be here Friday. I'm going to go sit in the corner and pet my pretty highlighters now, thanks.


  Lol! Enjoy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Wore the crap out of soft and gentle today, the sheen to it is ridiculous!! I am contemplating gold deposit by mac, anyone have any experience with that? I can't believe I haven't purchased already, it's one I've swatched but never had the push to buy...


    I have  MAC *Gold Deposit *and haven't worn it in like ages for no reason other than I have way too many 
   highlighters.  I need to put it back in circulation.  I recall wearing it more during the summer months.  I'm currently 
   wearing Estée Lauder Illuminating Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave *(Pale Gold Champagne), which I LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I just wanted to come in and shake my fist at @DILLIGAF for enabling me. Trace Gold should be here Friday. I'm going to go sit in the corner and pet my pretty highlighters now, thanks.






So Miss Dilli got to you too!!!!  She has been spot on with everything that she shoved down my throat encouraged me to buy!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 31, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> I just wanted to come in and shake my fist at @DILLIGAF for enabling me. Trace Gold should be here Friday. I'm going to go sit in the corner and pet my pretty highlighters now, thanks.


  Trace Gold is a good one.  I love it as a highlighter!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Trace Gold is a good one.  I love it as a highlighter!


   Lalalalalalalalalalal .....I'm not listening to this!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 31, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Trace Gold is a good one.  I love it as a highlighter!
> Lalalalalalalalalalal .....I'm not listening to this!!!


  Just ignore that last statement Meddy! _I_ won't try to enable. It's the other one you have to watch out for, lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Just ignore that last statement Meddy! _I_ won't try to enable. It's the other one you have to watch out for, lol!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 31, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Just ignore that last statement Meddy! _I_ won't try to enable. It's the other one you have to watch out for, lol!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 31, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Lalalalalalalalalalal .....I'm so here for  this!!!


  Fixed it for you.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 4, 2015)

I want to buy a new highlighter.  I'm thinking of the Becca highlighters, or should I try something else?  Keep in mind, I only have the MAC Extra dimension powders. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Fixed it for you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I want to buy a new highlighter.  I'm thinking of the Becca highlighters, or should I try something else?  Keep in mind, I only have the MAC Extra dimension powders. LOL


    Definitely Becca!!!   Opal, Rose Gold & Topaz.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jan 5, 2015)

:agree:


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Fixed it for you.


  lol


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I want to buy a new highlighter.  I'm thinking of the Becca highlighters, or should I try something else?  Keep in mind, I only have the MAC Extra dimension powders. LOL


  Yesss, Becca is lovely! If I wasn't such a hoarder, I'd stick with these and never look back. BUT I'm a hoarder...so I bought Trace Gold and Perfect Topping.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 5, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Yesss, Becca is lovely! If I wasn't such a hoarder, I'd stick with these and never look back. BUT I'm a hoarder...so I bought Trace Gold and Perfect Topping.


  What are your thoughts on Trace Gold?


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> What are your thoughts on Trace Gold?


  It's definitely more subtle than most of my highlighters (looking at you, Mary-Lou Manizer), but I love it!  I've only worn it once, but it adds that gorgeous golden sheen without overpowering anything else on your face...if that makes any sense.  Thank you for your recommendation!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 5, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> It's definitely more subtle than most of my highlighters (looking at you, Mary-Lou Manizer), but I love it!  I've only worn it once, but it adds that gorgeous golden sheen without overpowering anything else on your face...if that makes any sense.  Thank you for your recommendation!!


  YAY I'm glad you like it. Now to convince Meddy.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> YAY I'm glad you like it. Now to convince Meddy.


 :lmao:


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> YAY I'm glad you like it. Now to convince Meddy.


 @Medgal07





 It's soooo pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> YAY I'm glad you like it. Now to convince Meddy.





Vineetha said:


> :lmao:





PinayGator said:


> @Medgal07   oke:  It's soooo pretty!


:lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> YAY I'm glad you like it. Now to convince Meddy.


 Oh no---Dilli is after me in 2015 too




 Vee told me to duck & cover....that there was a conspiracy over here---she forgot to tell me I was a part of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'm still getting acquainted with Mary Lou & Betty Lou


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Shars (Jan 6, 2015)

Do any of you own MAC's Cheeky Bronze. One of my friends was wearing it yesterday and I spent a fair amount of the day staring at her face haha.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Do any of you own MAC's Cheeky Bronze. One of my friends was wearing it yesterday and I spent a fair amount of the day staring at her face haha.


I do and I love it!


----------



## Shars (Jan 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I do and I love it!


  Great! I'm going to add that to my list of lusted items lol.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Do any of you own MAC's Cheeky Bronze. One of my friends was wearing it yesterday and I spent a fair amount of the day staring at her face haha.


I LOVE CHEEKY BRONZE. It's so pretty. I like brunette a lot too.


----------



## Shars (Jan 8, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> I LOVE CHEEKY BRONZE. It's so pretty. I like brunette a lot too.


  OOh, I like Brunette too! I wonder if they would ever repromote it. MAC never seems to repromote the things we actually like lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> OOh, I like Brunette too! I wonder if they would ever repromote it.* MAC never seems to repromote the things we actually like lol.*


Right? It's kind of irritating, especially when they keep repromoting some of the same items over and over again :sigh:


----------



## xfarrax (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh no---Dilli is after me in 2015 too[/COLOR]:yaay:    [COLOR=0000FF]Vee told me to duck & cover....that there was a conspiracy over here---she forgot to tell me I was a part of it:lol: [/COLOR]:lmao:     [COLOR=0000FF]I'm still getting acquainted with Mary Lou & Betty Lou[/COLOR]:shock:


  I spotted cindy Lou out shopping today in London, she came home with me


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Great! I'm going to add that to my list of lusted items lol.







I just added it to my cart!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> I spotted cindy Lou out shopping today in London, she came home with me


    I think you two will be great flat-mates


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> OOh, I like Brunette too! I wonder if they would ever repromote it. MAC never seems to repromote the things we actually like lol.


 Rarely, but I think that leaves room for new even more amazing products.


  Edited to correct typo---I hate those things!!!


----------



## xfarrax (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think you two will be great flat-mates[/COLOR]:haha:


  Been using loads of stuff already in my stash, broke out Mac perfect topping yesterday after seeing the re-release in shops - can't wait to use cindy Lou tomorow!! What blush and bronzer combo do you pair it with?


----------



## Shars (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh no...not LG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If we were talking about another brand, I would agree but I feel like MAC tends to put out the same products with a hair difference and with different names. I also feel like recently a lot of the face products don't cater to a wide enough audience. I know one thing isn't going to work for everyone, but there should at least be something for everyone. Ah well, more TF and Guerlain pocket money haha.


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh now here you come giving Meddy more things to buy.  Ver was right---this is a huge conspiracy!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh no---not my sweet Naomi too[/COLOR]:shock:      :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]I just added it to my cart!!![/COLOR]


:lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Been using loads of stuff already in my stash, broke out Mac perfect topping yesterday after seeing the re-release in shops - can't wait to use cindy Lou tomorow!! What blush and bronzer combo do you pair it with?


   I don't have Cindy but from the looks of her I would go with a pink blush & probably CT's Film Star *Bronze & Glow*, the bronze side of course.


  Instagram pics of Cindy:  balm cindy lou manizer


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 8, 2015)

All I'm saying is I have Cheeky Bronze AND Brunette. That is all.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> All I'm saying is I have Cheeky Bronze AND Brunette. That is all.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 8, 2015)

*mentions Warm Blend and leaves*


----------



## Shars (Jan 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *mentions Warm Blend and leaves*


----------



## cocofiere (Jan 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *mentions Warm Blend and leaves*


  Aah Warm Blend! That's one of the ones that got away, along with Metal Rock. I wish MAC would repromote the MSFs from that collection, including Triple Fusion and Smooth Merge, or make something similar. Instead they keep bringing back the same ones over and over.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 13, 2015)

I have warm blend and love it. I wore metal rock today. Earthshine is a nice one that isn't that hard to get


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 13, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> I have warm blend and love it. I wore metal rock today. Earthshine is a nice one that isn't that hard to get


  I just couldn't love Earthshine. It was too glittery for my taste.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> I have warm blend and love it. I wore metal rock today. Earthshine is a nice one that isn't that hard to get
> I like Earthshine.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Yazmin*
> ...


  It's too dark as a highlighter so I contour w/it and don't find it the least bit glittery.


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I like Earthshine.
> 
> It's too dark as a highlighter so I contour w/it and don't find it the least bit glittery.


  I'm going to use it today as a contour. hope it looks good lol


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks to @laurennnxox I was able to find Chanel _Camelia de Plumes_ and now I can't decide if I should get it or _Dentelle Precieuse_. It has to be one or the other because I'm trying to rein it in!

  Any suggestions? I'm roughly NC25/2.5 Warm Sand in Bobbi Brown.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> I'm going to use it today as a contour. hope it looks good lol


    How did the earthshine contour go Lou????


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thanks to @laurennnxox I was able to find Chanel _Camelia de Plumes_ and now I can't decide if I should get it or _Dentelle Precieuse_. It has to be one or the other because I'm trying to rein it in!
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm roughly NC25/2.5 Warm Sand in Bobbi Brown.


   I have both and have to say, I find Camelia de Plumes the most unique of the two.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 16, 2015)

Camelia is stunnning.A must have.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 16, 2015)

So I stopped by the mall tonight (for no particular reason) and I ended up walking out with Cheeky Bronze and Naked pigment. I blame this thread.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> So I stopped by the mall tonight (for no particular reason) and I ended up walking out with Cheeky Bronze and Naked pigment. I blame this thread.






That would be accurate!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 16, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thanks to @laurennnxox  I was able to find Chanel _Camelia de Plumes_ and now I can't decide if I should get it or _Dentelle Precieuse_. It has to be one or the other because I'm trying to rein it in!  Any suggestions? I'm roughly NC25/2.5 Warm Sand in Bobbi Brown.


  You're welcome! I hope you do decide to pick it up... It's a *beautiful* highlighter!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 17, 2015)

I checked Beautylish this morning and the Ellis Faas Glow Ups were up. Had to order. I don't know when they were put up but I did check earlier this week.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 17, 2015)

So I'm here to make a suggestion. Magnolia Makeup. I have their highlighter in Glo. Subtle and golden. Could be a bit glittery but I find if you blend with your finger it looks great. Also from Magnolia Makeup Soul Glo. I've heard it's a dupe for the limited edition Bobby Brown Bronze Glow. My name is DILLIGAF and I have spoken! *wanders out*


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I'm here to make a suggestion. Magnolia Makeup. I have their highlighter in Glo. Subtle and golden. Could be a bit glittery but I find if you blend with your finger it looks great. Also from Magnolia Makeup Soul Glo. I've heard it's a dupe for the limited edition Bobby Brown Bronze Glow. My name is DILLIGAF and I have spoken! *wanders out*


 



  (Want.)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 17, 2015)

All the talk about MSFs has made me decide to go through the ones that I have and see with ones can be highlighters as well.


PinayGator said:


> (Want.)


  I love this!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 17, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I checked Beautylish this morning and the Ellis Faas Glow Ups were up. Had to order. I don't know when they were put up but I did check earlier this week.


  Which one did you get ICL?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I'm here to make a suggestion. Magnolia Makeup. I have their highlighter in Glo. Subtle and golden. Could be a bit glittery but I find if you blend with your finger it looks great. Also from Magnolia Makeup Soul Glo. I've heard it's a dupe for the limited edition Bobby Brown Bronze Glow. My name is DILLIGAF and I have spoken! *wanders out*






If I were here when you tipped in and then wandered out Miss Dilli I would have tackled you to the ground!!!  



​*Runs off to check it out*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 17, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> (Want.)






That's exactly how I looked when I saw that Miss Dilli was pushing a new highlighter on me/us.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! I just ordered it!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 17, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> So I stopped by the mall tonight (for no particular reason) and I ended up walking out with Cheeky Bronze and Naked pigment. I blame this thread.


  Yay!  I have Cheeky Bronze and love...you deserve a treat with all that waiting for your ABH lippies️


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 17, 2015)

I found TF's highlighter/blush duo Stroked on my Sak's app last night and totally jumped on it without even thinking. It's due here the 26th! I can't wait to see how it is. I totally missed the train on this duo on the fall. The highlighting portion of it looks sooo beautiful! Do any fair/light skinned ladies have this duo? I'm curious about how the darker portion will look on me. I hope it doesn't pull _too_ orange! Time will tell.  

  I also picked up Mac's MSF in Perfect Topping from the most recent collection. Mine has a lot of veining and is so beautiful! I just wish it lasted longer... it barely made it 5 1/2 hours.  I use setting spray and powder in my usual routine.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yay! I have Cheeky Bronze and love...you deserve a treat with all that waiting for your ABH lippies️


  D'aww, I'm so impatient too! I'm calling CS Monday morning and asking for a refund or at least a reshipment. Those lippies are forever lost in the post office black hole. <3


----------



## Shars (Jan 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I'm here to make a suggestion. Magnolia Makeup. I have their highlighter in Glo. Subtle and golden. Could be a bit glittery but I find if you blend with your finger it looks great. Also from Magnolia Makeup Soul Glo. I've heard it's a dupe for the limited edition Bobby Brown Bronze Glow. My name is DILLIGAF and I have spoken! *wanders out*


  The enabler has spoken! lol


----------



## Monsy (Jan 18, 2015)

MAC double definition


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> MAC double definition


  This is the one that got away for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 18, 2015)

gorgeous!


----------



## patentg33k (Jan 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I found TF's highlighter/blush duo Stroked on my Sak's app last night and totally jumped on it without even thinking. It's due here the 26th! I can't wait to see how it is. I totally missed the train on this duo on the fall. The highlighting portion of it looks sooo beautiful! Do any fair/light skinned ladies have this duo? I'm curious about how the darker portion will look on me. I hope it doesn't pull _too_ orange! Time will tell.
> 
> I also picked up Mac's MSF in Perfect Topping from the most recent collection. Mine has a lot of veining and is so beautiful! I just wish it lasted longer... it barely made it 5 1/2 hours.  I use setting spray and powder in my usual routine.


  I'm lighter skinned and I apply the bottom portion of Stroked lightly and it's beautiful. Especially this time of year.  Just blend the edges well to avoid the '80's look--it's amazing.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 18, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> I'm lighter skinned and I apply the bottom portion of Stroked lightly and it's beautiful. Especially this time of year.  Just blend the edges well to avoid the '80's look--it's amazing.


  good to know, thank you!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2015)

[VIDEO]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CGrasobHcKA[VIDEO]





DILLIGAF said:


> So I'm here to make a suggestion. Magnolia Makeup. I have their highlighter in Glo. Subtle and golden. Could be a bit glittery but I find if you blend with your finger it looks great. Also from Magnolia Makeup Soul Glo. I've heard it's a dupe for the limited edition Bobby Brown Bronze Glow. My name is DILLIGAF and I have spoken! *wanders out* :haha:


Thanks Dilli, this is now stuck in my head. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2015)

.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> The enabler has spoken! lol


  The shameless enabler!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

You're sick & twisted.  Guess that's why I adore you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> MAC double definition


   Gorgeous!!!  I would never have guessed it was DD----- It looks whiter on you than it does in the compact. I _love_ this on you Monsy!!!  Just stunning!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> This is the one that got away for me.


   I find that hard to believe!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]You're sick & twisted.  Guess that's why I adore you!!![/COLOR]


I just couldn't help it! As soon as I saw Dilli  mention Soul Glo, it just started playing in my head. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just couldn't help it! As soon as I saw Dilli mention Soul Glo, it just started playing in my head.






Rascal!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Are the Bobbi Brown Brightening Bricks that I've been seeing new????


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2015)

No not really they have been around at least three colors. I have one and i won't buy them again. 

  It's a GLITTER fest. And you know i love shimmer the more the better but this is too much.

  There is one new color of brightening brick something peachy I forgto


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I would never have guessed it was DD----- It looks whiter on you than it does in the compact. I _love_ this on you Monsy!!!  Just stunning!!!


  thanks. this is lighter part of it. actually darker part on cheekbones and then lighter on top of the cheekbones. also as a base color i used aphrodite shell also from mac


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> thanks. this is lighter part of it. actually darker part on cheekbones and then lighter on top of the cheekbones. also as a base color i used aphrodite shell also from mac


 
  Oh I see---  Well you certainly aced that look!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 20, 2015)

My Ellis Faas Glow Ups arrived.  I was thinking it was so tiny.  But then I realized I forgot to order the cases.  I just got pans.  I have to see what I can put them in.  I will try them tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My Ellis Faas Glow Ups arrived.  I was thinking it was so tiny.  But then I realized I forgot to order the cases.  I just got pans.  I have to see what I can put them in.  I will try them tomorrow.


   How odd.  Is that the only way you can purchase them to do they also come in compacts???


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> How odd.  Is that the only way you can purchase them to do they also come in compacts???


  They sell empty compacts.  Oh I just checked.  It is out of stock.  I think I'll just put it into an empty mac palette for now.  I never tried this brand before.  I think the compact screws on to the pen holder.


----------



## gina12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yay! I have Cheeky Bronze and love...you deserve a treat with all that waiting for your ABH lippies️


I love Cheeky Bronze it is my favorite Highlight. This is what brought me back to MAC`s Mineralized stuff


----------



## gina12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> MAC double definition


  [h=3]ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!![/h]


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> They sell empty compacts.  Oh I just checked.  It is out of stock.  I think I'll just put it into an empty mac palette for now.  I never tried this brand before.  *I think the compact screws on to the pen holder.*


   Sounds a bit more complex than necessary---it's a highlighter for crying out loud!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2015)

Ice, hurry up and swatch!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ice, hurry up and swatch!







 Pushy!!!  She has to walk through her piles of makeup---give her minute!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pushy!!!  She has to walk through her piles of makeup---give her minute!!!


  *sigh*


----------



## shimmygirl (Jan 22, 2015)

Newbie here when it comes to highlighters... I only own : Mac Soft and Gentle ((which I hate... It looks ashy on me and glittery!)  Mac Hush (which I love)  Mac  Refresh Becca  Opal ( 2 Sephora girls ganged up on me lol and I caved... pumped too much the first time I used it and hubby said I could have just used our canola oil! I have to say I love this one the most) Anyway... Just ordered Mac Trace Gold...should be here tomorrow and I blame this thread lol! I've been meaning to get it for awhile now I hope it works for me just like with most of you wonderful highlighted gals!  I have terribly dry skin... Would I be better off steering away from powder highlighters? Or would dousing myself with Fix + solves that problem lol... thanks!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 22, 2015)

Maybe to change skincare or add something more hydrating?     i am surprised hush works on you if SG is ashy


----------



## pinkcrush (Jan 22, 2015)

I just bought Becca Opal and I absolutely ️It!!! It's a much better color than MAC Global Glow on  me, wasn't so icy/cool... Topaz is next!!!


----------



## shimmygirl (Jan 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Maybe to change skincare or add something more hydrating?     i am surprised hush works on you if SG is ashy


  Actually I am trialling a new foundation right now... also started using moisturizer and primer...it seems to make a tad of difference...(guess I have to be more diligent with taking my omega-3 supplement too) I am aging so fast im drying up like crazy!   Whenever I look at soft and gentle all I see is a huge blob of gray glitter lol...yeah I'm surprised yet quite pleased that hush works though!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I just bought Becca Opal and I absolutely ️It!!! It's a much better color than MAC Global Glow on me, wasn't so icy/cool... Topaz is next!!!


 Opal and Topaz are both really nice!  Great choices!!!


----------



## gina12345 (Jan 23, 2015)

shimmygirl said:


> I have terribly dry skin... Would I be better off steering away from powder highlighters? Or would dousing myself with Fix + solves that problem lol... thanks!


  Hello,
  I have been lurking here the past few weeks and love this thread. Trace gold is amazing with everything. My fave is MAC  Cheeky Bronze. I just discovered using vanilla pigment as a highlighter on the face & brows. I am thinking of trying hush next. My skin is combo so I am thinking it may either slide away or be absorbed. That is whay happened many years ago when I used the CCB, improper Copper


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 23, 2015)

Becca Opal (Pressed and Liquid)
  Becca Rose Gold (Pressed)
  Becca Topaz (Liquid)
  Becca Spotlights (Opal, Pearl, Champagne Gold)
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting - Dim Light
  MAC Perfect Topping
MAC Global Glow
  MAC Cheeky Bronze
  MAC Trace Gold (ENABLERS)
MAC Hush CCB
MAC Lorelei EDES 
  MAC Naked Pigment
MAC Lustre Drops - Sun Rush
Nars South Beach Multiple
  Nars Laguna Illuminator
  theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer
  theBalm Betty-Lou Manizer
  Benefit Sun Beach
  Benefit Watt's Up (Mini)
Benefit High Beam x2 (Mini) - I don't even use these, why do I have them?!
  Clinique Up-Lighting Liquid Illuminator in Naked

  Drugstore Highlighters:
Maybelline Master Hi-Lights in: Nude, Natural and Deep Bronze 
Maybelline Master Glazes in: Warm Nude and Glistening Amber
  Maybelline Dream Sun Bronzing Face Illuminator
  Revlon Highlighting Palettes in: Peach Glow and Bronze Glow (I blame Karen on M&BB)
  Nyx Born to Glow Liquid Illuminator in Gleam
  Nyx Illuminators in Chaotic and Narcissistic
E.L.F. Baked Highlighters in: Moonlight Pearls and Blush Gems (Damn thing shattered, but I don't want to toss it)
  ...and a handful of other random highlight-y things.

  I swear if it's labeled a highlighter or a bronzer, I instantly think to myself WANTWANTWANT. But my excuse is that I live in Florida, I'm supposed to be glowy and bronze dammit.

  Edit: I may or may not have Bobbi Brown Copper Diamond en route. Oopsie.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 23, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Becca Opal (Pressed and Liquid) Becca Rose Gold (Pressed) Becca Topaz (Liquid) Becca Spotlights (Opal, Pearl, Champagne Gold) Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette Hourglass Ambient Lighting - Dim Light MAC Perfect Topping  MAC Global Glow MAC Cheeky Bronze MAC Trace Gold (ENABLERS)  MAC Hush CCB  MAC Lorelei EDES  MAC Naked Pigment  MAC Lustre Drops - Sun Rush  Nars South Beach Multiple Nars Laguna Illuminator theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer theBalm Betty-Lou Manizer Benefit Sun Beach Benefit Watt's Up (Mini)  Benefit High Beam x2 (Mini) - I don't even use these, why do I have them?! Clinique Up-Lighting Liquid Illuminator in Naked  Drugstore Highlighters:  Maybelline Master Hi-Lights in: Nude, Natural and Deep Bronze   Maybelline Master Glazes in: Warm Nude and Glistening Amber Maybelline Dream Sun Bronzing Face Illuminator Revlon Highlighting Palettes in: Peach Glow and Bronze Glow (I blame Karen on M&BB) Nyx Born to Glow Liquid Illuminator in Gleam Nyx Illuminators in Chaotic and Narcissistic  E.L.F. Baked Highlighters in: Moonlight Pearls and Blush Gems (Damn thing shattered, but I don't want to toss it) ...and a handful of other random highlight-y things.  I swear if it's labeled a highlighter or a bronzer, I instantly think to myself WANTWANTWANT. But my excuse is that I live in Florida, I'm supposed to be glowy and bronze dammit.  Edit: I may or may not have Bobbi Brown Copper Diamond en route. Oopsie.


  Nice collection PG!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 23, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Nice collection PG!


  Thanks! I pulled out the drawer to catalog them and my 5 year old looked at me and said, "Looking at your makeup AGAIN mommy?"

  Welcome to the thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Watch out for @DILLIGAF and @Medgal07) 

  Becca Opal is gorgeous, probably one of my top 3 highlighters! I'm sorry I can't answer for the dry skin question, I'm combination/oily so I worry more about looking like a greasy disco ball!


----------



## Shars (Jan 23, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Becca Opal (Pressed and Liquid)
> Becca Rose Gold (Pressed)
> Becca Topaz (Liquid)
> Becca Spotlights (Opal, Pearl, Champagne Gold)
> ...


  You ma'am are the highlighter queen! lol. I live in the tropics too so I agree, everything should glow when that sun hits my face haha!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Becca Opal (Pressed and Liquid)
> Becca Rose Gold (Pressed)
> Becca Topaz (Liquid)
> Becca Spotlights (Opal, Pearl, Champagne Gold)
> ...


  Love your collection!!!  I'm embarrassed to re-post mine because it was outrageous when I joined this thread, and  thanks to the likes of Dilli & Vee it's even more so now



I've purchased highlighters from brands I've never even heard of because of these ladies.  I have to admit---I've not once been disappointed or not liked a product that they forced encouraged me to buy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Thanks! I pulled out the drawer to catalog them and my 5 year old looked at me and said, "Looking at your makeup AGAIN mommy?"
> 
> Welcome to the thread!
> 
> ...









I just pointed the finger at Dilli & Vee!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I just pointed the finger at Dilli & Vee!








 Pot & Kettles


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 23, 2015)

Besides ordering online, where could I get the Balm highlighters? I'm really interested in Mary Lou-Manizer but would want to swatch it first!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Pot & Kettles


 Totally!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Besides ordering online, where could I get the Balm highlighters? I'm really interested in Mary Lou-Manizer but would want to swatch it first!


 I just did a Google search and Kohls and Target both came up.  I had purchased mine online at Nordstrom so you might try there and/or Nordstrom JCP.


----------



## Shars (Jan 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Besides ordering online, where could I get the Balm highlighters? I'm really interested in Mary Lou-Manizer but would want to swatch it first!


  I believe Kohl's stocks them. Hautelook currently has a slew of the Balm's products for half price, the lou-manizers included. It's only by God's strength that I haven't bought anything.... yet lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh no Lauren-----In that search that I did for you I saw Cindy Luminizer.  I think she needs me.  She just jumped onto my list and undoubtedly will strong arm her way into my cart.


----------



## meka72 (Jan 23, 2015)

The Balm cosmetics are about 50% off on Hautelook today. I saw the highlighter on there when the sale started at 11am.   ETA: oops, I didn't realize that you may be looking for a brick & mortar store.   





laurennnxox said:


> Besides ordering online, where could I get the Balm highlighters? I'm really interested in Mary Lou-Manizer but would want to swatch it first!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh no Lauren-----In that search that I did for you I saw Cindy Luminizer.  I think she needs me.  She just jumped onto my list and undoubtedly will strong arm her way into my cart.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:thud: [/COLOR]


  Yes, yes, yes! Cindy Lu is amazing! Mine shattered last week and I have no time for that so I'm buying another soon. Cindy, Betty and Mary are amazing. I wish Sephora still carried it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh gosh I think Cindy and Mary just forced their way into my cart. It's like two for the price of one! I blame @Shars






  How do these compare to Becca? I still have yet to bite the bullet on those!  

  ETA: Ships in 2-3 weeks!? YUCK. I am so impatient. Even though they're 50% off....... what to do, what to do. I guess I can see if they're in my local Kohls and check them out in person, first!


----------



## Shars (Jan 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh gosh I think Cindy and Mary just forced their way into my cart. It's like two for the price of one! I blame @Shars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah Hautelook's shipping is ridic! I find them to be reasonably priced on Amazon.com. The Balm also frequently has 50% off flash sales. That's when I bought mine in December. They are absolutely smooth and look divine! I'd say swatch 'em in store and then lie low for a great sale!.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yeah Hautelook's shipping is ridic! I find them to be reasonably priced on Amazon.com. The Balm also frequently has 50% off flash sales. That's when I bought mine in December. They are absolutely smooth and look divine! I'd say swatch 'em in store and then lie low for a great sale!.


  Perfect tip, thank you! I'll keep my eye out for sales.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I believe Kohl's stocks them. Hautelook currently has a slew of the Balm's products for half price, the lou-manizers included. It's only by God's strength that I haven't bought anything.... yet lol.


  Might seem like a bargain Shars but it says it ships in 3 weeks and you have to pay shipping and taxes and Ebates is only 1.5 % cash back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Better off finding in-store 
  if that's convenient or you don't need instant gratification like the rest of us makeup addicts.


----------



## Shars (Jan 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Might seem like a bargain Shars but it says it ships in 3 weeks and you have to pay shipping and taxes and Ebates is only 1.5 % cash back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've found that stuff ships faster than their predicted date but I agree about the instant gratification. I love my products more when I've paid less so I'm happy with waiting lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yeah Hautelook's shipping is ridic! I find them to be reasonably priced on Amazon.com. The Balm also frequently has 50% off flash sales. That's when I bought mine in December. They are absolutely smooth and look divine! I'd say swatch 'em in store and then lie low for a great sale!.


  I actually caught a sale at Nordies when I got my first two and shipping was free, Ebates was 6% at the time and they arrived in 4 days.
​   I was VERY impressed with the formula!!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 23, 2015)

You guys!!! I just read in the Sephora community forum that the Estee Lauder Heatwave highlighter is coming back for their Summer collection. It's supposed to be out in March if the info on the Sephora forum is correct.

  http://community.sephora.com/t5/Makeup/Estee-Lauder-Heat-Wave-is-coming-back/td-p/1862375

  Too many things to buy!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've found that stuff ships faster than their predicted date but I agree about the instant gratification. I love my products more when I've paid less so I'm happy with waiting lol!


    All I would order at this point is Cindy and I think I can do better by waiting too-----not like I don't have > 50 other highlighters to choose from


----------



## Shars (Jan 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I actually caught a sale at Nordies when I got my first two and shipping was free, Ebates was 6% at the time and they arrived in 4 days.
> ​   I was VERY impressed with the formula!!!


  Nice! I love when Nordies randomly does price matching or a 20% off. I ordered mine from The Balm's website and shipping and processing were really quick too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> You guys!!! I just read in the Sephora community forum that the Estee Lauder Heatwave highlighter is coming back for their Summer collection. It's supposed to be out in March if the info on the Sephora forum is correct.
> 
> http://community.sephora.com/t5/Makeup/Estee-Lauder-Heat-Wave-is-coming-back/td-p/1862375
> 
> Too many things to buy!!


    That's awesome.  I have one open and one backup of Heatwave.  I'd say if you don't have it---get it!!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> You guys!!! I just read in the Sephora community forum that the Estee Lauder Heatwave highlighter is coming back for their Summer collection. It's supposed to be out in March if the info on the Sephora forum is correct.  http://community.sephora.com/t5/Makeup/Estee-Lauder-Heat-Wave-is-coming-back/td-p/1862375  Too many things to buy!! :thud:


  Ooh, good looking out. I've been curious about this product. I saw it in youtube videos long after it was gone.


----------



## Shars (Jan 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's awesome.  I have one open and one backup of Heatwave.  I'd say if you don't have it---get it!!!!


  I was actually planning to visit some CCO's to see if they had it or Topaz Chameleon but I will definitely get it when it comes out. If I do see it in a CCO, it would just be my backup!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Ooh, good looking out. I've been curious about this product. I saw it in youtube videos long after it was gone.


 You need this!!!  It looks really good on our skin tone, and it's not too yellow!  It's lovely!!!  Hopefully they haven't 
   tampered with the formula---just different packaging.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was actually planning to visit some CCO's to see if they had it or Topaz Chameleon but I will definitely get it when it comes out. If I do see it in a CCO, it would just be my backup!


 The packaging has changed too!! It's now a round compact i think!! So excited for that one!!!


----------



## shimmygirl (Jan 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Hi there Highlighter Newbie girl.  *WELCOME!!!!* So glad you found us.  Hang onto your wallet---there's some serious enabling in this thread.  I'm glad you love Opal.  It sounds like you're  using the liquid form. I doubt the pressed formula or any other powder highlighter will add to your dryness.  You really shouldn't be using enough of the product for it to have that effect. I personally prefer the powders---they're just so much easier to apply versus fusing with a liquid and getting it on evenly.  Topaz is lovely and Rose Gold is a winner too.  I'm impressed with the pressed formula and I think it even rivals some of my high end highlighters.  You might want to try using a moisturizer under your foundation or a moisturizing makeup primer.  Good luck!!!


  Thank you for the welcome...will look into Rose Gold...sounds wonderful! I have been eyeing that EL Heatwave too...and now I hear from here its coming back...*drools*


----------



## Shars (Jan 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The packaging has changed too!! It's now a round compact i think!! So excited for that one!!!


  Yes! I saw a pic of it somewhere. It looks like a shell


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF]   That's awesome.  I have one open and one backup of Heatwave.  I'd say if you don't have it---get it!!!![/COLOR]
> ...


  You have a very good chance of finding TC at the CCO.


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> You guys!!! I just read in the Sephora community forum that the Estee Lauder Heatwave highlighter is coming back for their Summer collection. It's supposed to be out in March if the info on the Sephora forum is correct.
> 
> http://community.sephora.com/t5/Makeup/Estee-Lauder-Heat-Wave-is-coming-back/td-p/1862375
> 
> Too many things to buy!!


  Can't wait! I'm going to be glowing 24/7 at this rate.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes! I saw a pic of it somewhere. It looks like a shell


   I think I need to definitely get one---you know----for research.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2015)

shimmygirl said:


> Thank you for the welcome...will look into Rose Gold...sounds wonderful! I have been eyeing that EL Heatwave too...and now I hear from here its coming back...*drools*
> My pleasure Shimmygirl!!!  I used Modern Mercury today---it's my absolute favorite  of all of my highlighters---etter formula than some of my Chanel highlighters &
> even my Armani highlighter. If EL preserves the original formula i will definitely by HW again, even though I have an unopened backup.  EL highlighters are just  the
> best ever.
> ...


   Yes.  They seem to pop up every now & then.  I need to read for TC more often.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> You guys!!! I just read in the Sephora community forum that the Estee Lauder Heatwave highlighter is coming back for their Summer collection. It's supposed to be out in March if the info on the Sephora forum is correct.
> 
> http://community.sephora.com/t5/Makeup/Estee-Lauder-Heat-Wave-is-coming-back/td-p/1862375
> 
> Too many things to buy!!


  ****SCREAMS*****    ***JUMPS****  ****TWIRLS****


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 24, 2015)

So I think I'm going to order Cindy and Mary...  Should I get Betty? Or is that more of a bronzer?


----------



## mkoparanova (Jan 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So I think I'm going to order Cindy and Mary...  Should I get Betty? Or is that more of a bronzer?


 I have Betty and it's definitely a bronzer on me.  I hope Estee Lauder repromote Tease one day. I really really regret not buying it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 24, 2015)

I finally got Mary Lou-manizer. 
  Now to address the enabling. I don't enable I simply persuade others to consider new products. Again I'm going to say I'm a saint in all this.


----------



## Shars (Jan 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So I think I'm going to order Cindy and Mary...  Should I get Betty? Or is that more of a bronzer?


  You NEED Betty!! It is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It'll be a highlight on you. It's a gold but has a slight red undertone. It's gorgeous!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So I think I'm going to order Cindy and Mary...  Should I get Betty? Or is that more of a bronzer?


  I use Betty as a highlight. She gives me a subtle but STUNNING glow. Sort of a lit from within kind of look. Get her!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So I think I'm going to order Cindy and Mary...  Should I get Betty? Or is that more of a bronzer?


  Depends on your complexion. For me, it's a bronzer.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 25, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> Depends on your complexion. For me, it's a bronzer.


  I got Mary because of you.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 28, 2015)

Sigh,  guess who forgot to order from hautelook. At $12 a piece it was a steal.  I'll wait until thebalm has a sale.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 29, 2015)

So my local Bed Bath and Beyond has a Harmon's in it and they seem to be phasing out Physician's Formula. Everything is 50% off. Out of curiousity I picked up two of their shimmer bricks. They retail at the store for a little over $10. I was able to pick each one up for just under $5 but because I have those 20% off coupons I was able to get it for $4.49 with tax included. Physician's Formula advertises these as Bronzers but I think they are a bit too shimmery for than. However they make AMAZING highlighting powders. I picked up Waikiki Strip (peachy glow bronzer) and Sunset Strip (bronzer). They are rather similar so one is going back. Waikiki has a slight pink undertone. I think that is the one that I will be keeping. So ladies if your local BBB has a Harmon's check it out.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Shars (Jan 29, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  Aww man, I thought it was Heat Wave that was coming back! Either way I'm getting it as I don't have Bronze Goddess either. Thanks for posting Monsy!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 29, 2015)

It looks very pretty!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww man, I thought it was Heat Wave that was coming back! Either way I'm getting it as I don't have Bronze Goddess either. Thanks for posting Monsy!


 I was hoping for heat wave but this one is pretty too !! Thanks monsy!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 29, 2015)

So all this hype about Heat Wave coming back, and it wasn't true? That's a shame! Highlighter still looks pretty, though!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww man, I thought it was Heat Wave that was coming back! Either way I'm getting it as I don't have Bronze Goddess either. Thanks for posting Monsy!


  Why don't you think this is Heat Wave?  I think it is coming out with the Bronze Goddess collection.  I think I have Heat Wave but don't really use it.  I'm surprised they haven't repromoted Modern Mercury which I think is the one that was the most popular.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Why don't you think this is Heat Wave?  I think it is coming out with the Bronze Goddess collection.  I think I have Heat Wave but don't really use it.  I'm surprised they haven't repromoted Modern Mercury which I think is the one that was the most popular.


  You have way too much makeup to ever use it ICL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​I'm working my way through my second one and have a third as backup to my backup!  
  Modern Mercury was very popular and remains my absolute favorite highlighter, I love it-----even better than my Chanel & Armani highlighters!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You have way too much makeup to ever use it ICL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes.  Modern Mercury is talked about a lot.  I have a small highlighter organizer I'm using for the ones I'm using the most but maybe it is time to rotate some different hightlighters into it.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Shars said:
> 
> 
> > Aww man, I thought it was Heat Wave that was coming back! Either way I'm getting it as I don't have Bronze Goddess either. Thanks for posting Monsy!
> ...


  It's possbile, but it's hard to tell from that pic. Heat Wave is similar to Whispher of Gilt to me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes.  Modern Mercury is talked about a lot.  I have a small highlighter organizer I'm using for the ones I'm using the most but maybe it is time to rotate some different hightlighters into it.


   Sounds like a plan ICL!


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Why don't you think this is Heat Wave?  I think it is coming out with the Bronze Goddess collection.  I think I have Heat Wave but don't really use it.  I'm surprised they haven't repromoted Modern Mercury which I think is the one that was the most popular.


  The annotation on the pic Monsy posted said Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelee. I think the name of the highlighter is Bronze Goddess. The IG poster seems to suggest that within the comments of her post as well. I'm getting it either way 'cause that swatch on her hand is gorgeous!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 30, 2015)

our "Friend" trendmood is all over it already and posting couple of times that this is heat wave just in different packaging


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> The annotation on the pic Monsy posted said Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelee. I think the name of the highlighter is Bronze Goddess. The IG poster seems to suggest that within the comments of her post as well. I'm getting it either way 'cause that swatch on her hand is gorgeous!









More highlighters!

  My Copper Diamond arrived in the mail earlier this week, but I haven't had a chance to wear it out. I should probably pull it out of the depths of the highlighter drawer before it gets swallowed.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2015)

I think I may be one of the few people that DON'T want Heat Wave. I have a WOG and Opal from Becca. I'm looking forward to this release from Estee Lauder that swatch is calling me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> More highlighters!
> 
> My Copper Diamond arrived in the mail earlier this week, but I haven't had a chance to wear it out. I should probably pull it out of the depths of the highlighter drawer before it gets swallowed.


  Dew et!! Dew et Now!!!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2015)

Monsy said:


> our "Friend" trendmood is all over it already and posting couple of times that this is heat wave just in different packaging


  I saw that! Even had the audacity to ask the poster if she was wrong about the name and although she said that she quoted the exact name of the product, TM is spreading it all over the airwaves that Heat Wave is coming back! Someone needs to out that TM light and quick!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> I saw that! Even had the audacity to ask the poster if she was wrong about the name and although she said that she quoted the exact name of the product, TM is spreading it all over the airwaves that Heat Wave is coming back! Someone needs to out that TM light and quick!


  Let her. I'm sure others wont take to kindly to the false information. Let her dig her own grave.


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think I may be one of the few people that DON'T want Heat Wave. I have a WOG and Opal from Becca. I'm looking forward to this release from Estee Lauder that swatch is calling me.


  I just want it cause I don't have it (lol) but I'm more anxious for Topaz Chameleon and hope I can pick it up at a CCO. I'm glad to hear Heat Wave is close to Becca's Opal though 'cause that's on my list for Sephora's next sale.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> I just want it cause I don't have it (lol) but I'm more anxious for Topaz Chameleon and hope I can pick it up at a CCO. I'm glad to hear Heat Wave is close to Becca's Opal though 'cause that's on my list for Sephora's next sale.


  I saw Topaz Chameleon recently on YouTube. I died! I just wonder how it compares to Glorify.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Shars said:
> 
> 
> > I just want it cause I don't have it (lol) but I'm more anxious for Topaz Chameleon and hope I can pick it up at a CCO. I'm glad to hear Heat Wave is close to Becca's Opal though 'cause that's on my list for Sephora's next sale.
> ...


  I have both. If I can find my Glorify, I'll post a swatch comparison.


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I have both. If I can find my Glorify, I'll post a swatch comparison.


  Thanks Yazmin!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I saw Topaz Chameleon recently on YouTube. I died! I just wonder how it compares to Glorify.


  LOL! I just about died when I saw it too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I have both. If I can find my Glorify, I'll post a swatch comparison.


  Yes please!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think I may be one of the few people that DON'T want Heat Wave. I have a WOG and Opal from Becca. I'm looking forward to this release from Estee Lauder that swatch is calling me.


  Heat wave is nice but if they're coming out with a new one---same formula, different hue----I'm all over it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I saw Topaz Chameleon recently on YouTube. I died! I just wonder how it compares to Glorify.


 I have both---I don't reach for either to often---I think I forget about them AKA product overload!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 30, 2015)

Left: Glorify, Right: Topaz Chameleon


----------



## LouGarner (Jan 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


>


  I could never get my hands on Glorify but I have topaz chamelon


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice! I'll definitely keep a look out then.
> 
> Hehe!
> But of course!
> ...


   LOL, it's Meddy's fault!


----------



## PinayGator (Jan 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Dew et!! Dew et Now!!!!


  I will tomorrow! I'm post-working out gross and not worthy of highlighting!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, it's Meddy's fault!







What did Meddy do now?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> What did Meddy do now?


  Everything!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


>


  Looks like I don't need that one either.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> What did Meddy do now?


  Everything...   You talked about the Estee Lauder powders so much, I am super geeked to get them.


----------



## Shars (Jan 31, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Everything!


  It's true! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Looks like I don't need that one either.


    They really do look close.  The only difference is the formula and performance of the products.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice! I wasn't really into MAC when Glorify came out but I think I like the tiny nuances on TC in your swatch more.
> 
> 
> HAHA...Just being an innocent enabler bystander.
> *It's true! lol*


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 1, 2015)

OK, I want a becca highlighter, which one should I get first?


----------



## Saiti Ah (Feb 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OK, I want a becca highlighter, which one should I get first?


  Get Opal!!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OK, I want a becca highlighter, which one should I get first?


 Opal!


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OK, I want a becca highlighter, which one should I get first?


  Depends on what you want it for. Opal will be for a subtle highlight (it's more white/pearly but forgiving on dark skin). Topaz will be pretty on you for a cheek highlight and so will Rose Gold. You'd probably get more use out of Topaz though Rose Gold will be nice to have also.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OK, I want a becca highlighter, which one should I get first?


   Opal---yes, start w/Opal.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Depends on what you want it for. Opal will be for a subtle highlight (it's more white/pearly but forgiving on dark skin). Topaz will be pretty on you for a cheek highlight and so will Rose Gold. You'd probably get more use out of Topaz though Rose Gold will be nice to have also.


 Oh we have to make sure she gets them all---well maybe except Champagne Gold.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Saiti Ah said:


> Get Opal!!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> 
> 
> ...






with you enablers ladies!!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh we have to make sure she gets them all---*well maybe except Champagne Gold.*


  AKA Polenta!


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OK, I want a becca highlighter, which one should I get first?


Just get all of them (Opal, Rose Gold, and Topaz)! I love them all, but Rose Gold has been my favorite lately.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> AKA Polenta!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Just get all of them (Opal, Rose Gold, and Topaz)! I love them all, but Rose Gold has been my favorite lately.


    Exactly the plan--we're easing her into them.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 1, 2015)

LOL, you guys are a mess.


----------



## PinayGator (Feb 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OK, I want a becca highlighter, which one should I get first?


  I vote Opal! Then either Rose Gold or Topaz. Then the liquid versions!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OK, I want a becca highlighter, which one should I get first?


  All of them!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 1, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I vote Opal! Then either Rose Gold or Topaz. Then the liquid versions!


  no I have to stop at the powdered versions. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I vote Opal! Then either Rose Gold or Topaz. Then the liquid versions!


    No---liquids require too much work---all the the patting & tweaking---powder you can just swipe it on and go.  The liquids are too much work for Pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> All of them!


   You're gonna scare her off Dilli---we have to ease her in-------then convert her!!!  She'll be addicted to highlighters like us in no time!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *no I have to stop at the powdered versions*. LOL


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 2, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I vote Opal! Then either Rose Gold or Topaz. Then the liquid versions!
> No---liquids require too much work---all the the patting & tweaking---powder you can just swipe it on and go.  The liquids are too much work for Pretty!!!


I love the liquid versions as well, sometimes using the powder over the liquid to set/intensify it.  I use a beauty blender to blend the liquid into my skin and it works great! Takes less than a minute!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Feb 2, 2015)

By 





Prettypackages said:


> OK, I want a becca highlighter, which one should I get first?





DILLIGAF said:


> All of them!


  :agree: My favorite is Topaz.  Rose gold is pretty too.  I have dry skin so the liquid works better for me. I use the beauty blender and have no problems.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 3, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I was able to find Chanel _Camelia de Plumes_ and now I can't decide if I should get it or _Dentelle Precieuse_. It has to be one or the other because I'm trying to rein it in!  Any suggestions? I'm roughly NC25/2.5 Warm Sand in Bobbi Brown.





Jaymuhlee said:


> Thanks for the advice! I just ordered it!!


  LOL Nevermind! A team of completely incompetent SAs took my order, wrote down all of my CC info and kept that info written on a piece of paper in a drawer for over two weeks and never shipped it out. They're sold out now. And Chanel.com finally sold out of _Dentelle Precieuse_ so I guess the answer was neither!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 3, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> LOL Nevermind! A team of completely incompetent SAs took my order, wrote down all of my CC info and kept that info written on a piece of paper in a drawer for over two weeks and never shipped it out. They're sold out now. And Chanel.com finally sold out of _Dentelle Precieuse_ so I guess the answer was neither!


  I still am in shock and mortified about the behavior of my counter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so sorry about that experience. They have always been so wonderful to me over the last year or so. I will definitely be speaking to them about this and let them know that I'll never be referring them to others again. They don't deserve the extra commission. They embarrassed me, and I might just resort to ordering online for the time being.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I still am in shock and mortified about the behavior of my counter. hboy:  I am so sorry about that experience. They have always been so wonderful to me over the last year or so. I will definitely be speaking to them about this and let them know that I'll never be referring them to others again. They don't deserve the extra commission. They embarrassed me, and I might just resort to ordering online for the time being.


  You have nothing to apologize for, girl! Don't worry and don't be embarrassed!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I love the liquid versions as well, sometimes using the powder over the liquid to set/intensify it.  I use a beauty blender to blend the liquid into my skin and it works great! Takes less than a minute!


 Yazmin, I'm old---I don't have that kind of time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Actually I have several liquid illuminators, including Tom Ford's Fire Lust.  I do agree, liquid illuminator, then powder 
   illuminator on top is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> LOL Nevermind! A team of completely incompetent SAs took my order, wrote down all of my CC info and kept that info written on a piece of paper in a drawer for over two weeks and never shipped it out. They're sold out now. And Chanel.com finally sold out of _Dentelle Precieuse_ so I guess the answer was neither!


    OMG!  Jay I'm so sorry that happened to you!!!!  I think they owe it to you to call around the country to locate either of the items.   That's a disgrace!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 3, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Jaymuhlee said:
> 
> 
> > I was able to find Chanel _Camelia de Plumes_ and now I can't decide if I should get it or _Dentelle Precieuse_. It has to be one or the other because I'm trying to rein it in!  Any suggestions? I'm roughly NC25/2.5 Warm Sand in Bobbi Brown.
> ...


  Forgive me, I'm a little confused. Which item are you referring to?


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Forgive me, I'm a little confused. Which item are you referring to?


  The two limited edition Chanel highlighters that came out last year. Dentelle Precieuse and Camelia de Plumes.

_Left: Dentelle Précieuse; Right: Camelia de Plumes (pics from Temptalia.com)_


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> The two limited edition Chanel highlighters that came out last year. Dentelle Precieuse and Camelia de Plumes.
> 
> _Left: Dentelle Précieuse; Right: Camelia de Plumes (pics from Temptalia.com)_


  I have both and rarely use them----you can see why---I don't want to mess up the designs.


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have both and rarely use them----you can see why---I don't want to mess up the designs.


  I can imagine! I would just see them as an $85 ornament!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I can imagine! I would just see them as an $85 ornament!






Maybe I should have hung them on the Christmas tree


----------



## Shars (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Maybe I should have hung them on the Christmas tree








Just make sure and hang 'em on the low branches. Can't have any one passing and knocking them off!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Just make sure and hang 'em on the low branches. Can't have any one passing and knocking them off!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> The two limited edition Chanel highlighters that came out last year. Dentelle Precieuse and Camelia de Plumes.
> _Left: Dentelle Précieuse; Right: Camelia de Plumes (pics from Temptalia.com)_


  Was she looking for both of them?


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 3, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Was she looking for both of them?


 @Jaymuhlee   did you see this? 
Yazmin, do you have a secret Chanel hookup? LOL  I still want Reve D'orient.   LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Was she looking for both of them?


   I'm not sure if she had decided on which one, but she was interested in both.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 3, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Was she looking for both of them?
> I'm not sure if she had decided on which one, but she was interested in both.


  Oh, okay.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 4, 2015)

I logged off after having a moment about these Chanel highlighters, [@]Yazmin[/@], but it looks like everyone filled you in! I nearly had Camelia de Plumes on its way to me but it didn't work out. When that happened I quickly rushed to chanel.com because Dentelle Precieuse was still available as recently as last week but I was too late. I would LOVE to get my hands on either at this point, though Camelia will always be the one that got away lol.


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Was she looking for both of them?


  I hope your search comes up fruitful! They had stock of the Dentelle Precieuse appear on Nordstrom about 2 weeks ago and I hesitated and it sold out. I didn't need it, but I didn't mind having it either lol.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 4, 2015)

@PrettyPackages, no such luck on the palette. All of my local counters were sold out.   @Jaymuhlee - look out for a PM from me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 4, 2015)

^^^ Thank you for looking though.  I appreciate it!  


Yay, looks like Jay will get her goods!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> @Jaymuhlee - look out for a PM from me.


    Yazmin you are so, so awesome for looking out for everyone's obsession!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ladies, I almost purchased Becca Moonstone today, but thought better of it and ordered a Givenchy e/s quad.  Did I make a mistake?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I logged off after having a moment about these Chanel highlighters, @Yazmin, but it looks like everyone filled you in! I nearly had Camelia de Plumes on its way to me but it didn't work out. When that happened I quickly rushed to chanel.com because Dentelle Precieuse was still available as recently as last week but I was too late. I would LOVE to get my hands on either at this point, though Camelia will always be the one that got away lol.


    I hope something pans out for you Jay!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> I hope your search comes up fruitful! They had stock of the Dentelle Precieuse appear on Nordstrom about 2 weeks ago and I hesitated and it sold out. I didn't need it, but I didn't mind having it either lol.


 I always think about that when I hesitate to get something---especially limited edition stuff.  You's think I would learn by now!  Strike while the iron is hot!!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 4, 2015)

You guys are so sweet for trying to make this highlighter love connection work! Last night (in my desperation) I pulled up the phone numbers for _all_ of the Dillard's locations (lol). On my lunch break today, I called all of their stores in Alabama and Arizona! No luck but the sweetest woman from a store in Mobile called me back and said she looked up the inventory and found a store that had ten left! I bought two!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> You guys are so sweet for trying to make this highlighter love connection work! Last night (in my desperation) I pulled up the phone numbers for _all_ of the Dillard's locations (lol). On my lunch break today, I called all of their stores in Alabama and Arizona! No luck but the sweetest woman from a store in Mobile called me back and said she looked up the inventory and found a store that had ten left! I bought two!


    I think I just heard the angels sing!!









Which one (s) did you get?


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> You guys are so sweet for trying to make this highlighter love connection work! Last night (in my desperation) I pulled up the phone numbers for _all_ of the Dillard's locations (lol). On my lunch break today, I called all of their stores in Alabama and Arizona! No luck but the sweetest woman from a store in Mobile called me back and said she looked up the inventory and found a store that had ten left! I bought two!


  Yay! Which one(s) did you get?


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think I just heard the angels sing!![/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]Which one (s) did you get?[/COLOR]





Shars said:


> Yay! Which one(s) did you get?


  Two Camelias! I was so excited I didn't even think to ask about Dentelle. Maybe I'll give Melissa a call tomorrow…


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Two Camelias! I was so excited I didn't even think to ask about Dentelle. Maybe I'll give Melissa a call tomorrow…


  Yay!! I'm so happy it worked out. You should definitely call about Dentelle. They can only say "yes" or "no".


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> *Two Camelias!* I was so excited I didn't even think to ask about Dentelle. Maybe I'll give Melissa a call tomorrow…






That's just awesome Jay.  I hope you love them!!!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]That's just awesome Jay.  I hope you love them!!!![/COLOR]


  I better after all this work I put in!   





Shars said:


> Yay!! I'm so happy it worked out. You should definitely call about Dentelle. They can only say "yes" or "no".


  I love how my original decision was based on a need to "rein it in" and now I'm buying doubles!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I love how my original decision was based on a need to "rein it in" and now I'm buying doubles!


----------



## Shars (Feb 5, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I love how my original decision was based on a need to "rein it in" and now I'm buying doubles!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Maybe I should have hung them on the Christmas tree[/COLOR]


  LOL!!


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 5, 2015)

HI, im new to the highlight train but i was wondering if y'all new if MAC was going to come out with any more In Extra Dimensions skinfishes cause i have Glorify, but im now regretting not buying Superb. Or if Bobbi Brown is gonna come out with something similar to Bronze Glow?


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 6, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I love how my original decision was based on a need to "rein it in" and now I'm buying doubles!


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 7, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> HI, im new to the highlight train but i was wondering if y'all new if MAC was going to come out with any more In Extra Dimensions skinfishes cause i have Glorify, but im now regretting not buying Superb. Or if Bobbi Brown is gonna come out with something similar to Bronze Glow?


superb shouldn't be that hard to find


----------



## LouGarner (Feb 7, 2015)

I have been wearing naked 3 palette, BGGG blush and northern lights msf for a week. I love the look I get with these three products together.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 8, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> I have been wearing naked 3 palette, BGGG blush and northern lights msf for a week. I love the look I get with these three products together.


  I've been wearing BGGG blush all week too.  Goes with everything.  I need to add Naked 3. I have it but have hardly used it.  Any favorite combos?  I don't have Northern Lights.  I think that one came out before I knew what to do with highlighters.  Oh to think all the MSFs I didn't get because I just didn't understand the product.


----------



## Subparbrina (Feb 12, 2015)

Have any of you tried the Artist Couture Diamond Glow powders?


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 12, 2015)

I recently picked up Milani's Tantastic Face and Body Baked Bronzer in 01 Fantastic in Gold and it's super gorgeous and not too yellow or ashy on my NC50/NW43 skin!!!  It's actually a soft copper color rather than gold but hey lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 12, 2015)

Subparbrina said:


> Have any of you tried the Artist Couture Diamond Glow powders?


  I'm dying to get my hands on a couple of these. Isn't he supposed to have a restock soon?


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Subparbrina said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of you tried the Artist Couture Diamond Glow powders?
> ...


  2/28


----------



## Subparbrina (Feb 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm dying to get my hands on a couple of these. Isn't he supposed to have a restock soon?


  Apparently on the 28th! I might have to pick one up.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 12, 2015)

Subparbrina said:


> Apparently on the 28th! I might have to pick one up.


  Hopefully they restock the travel kit with all the colors. Best deal for me for $65.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> I have been wearing naked 3 palette, BGGG blush and northern lights msf for a week. I love the look I get with these three products together.


    That sounds like a really nice combo!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all!

  Now that Kevyn Aucoin is on Sephora (well, some of his line) I'm really tempted by Candlelight and Starlight highlighting powders! What do you all think of these? Worth the money?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Now that Kevyn Aucoin is on Sephora (well, some of his line) I'm really tempted by Candlelight and* Starlight highlighting powder*s! What do you all think of these? Worth the money?


   I have Starlight, and frankly Lauren, I'm not wowed by it.  It could be that I have so many highlighters whose 
   formulas are superior, IMHO to Starlight.  I was disappointed by it.  Oh and BTW, it's very small!


----------



## laurennnxox (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have Starlight, and frankly Lauren, I'm not wowed by it.  It could be that I have so many highlighters whose
> formulas are superior, IMHO to Starlight.  I was disappointed by it.  Oh and BTW, it's very small!


  Hmm! Good to know! The shade just looks so beautiful! But at $44 I want to be wowed!!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hi all!  Now that Kevyn Aucoin is on Sephora (well, some of his line) I'm really tempted by Candlelight and Starlight highlighting powders! What do you all think of these? Worth the money?


  I was thinking of getting both as well but eliminated _Starlight_ after reading T's post on it: http://www.temptalia.com/kevyn-aucoin-starlight-celestial-powder-review-photos-swatches. I own too many of the similar powders she listed. Maybe you have one or more already, too!


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have Starlight, and frankly Lauren, I'm not wowed by it.  It could be that I have so many highlighters whose
> formulas are superior, IMHO to Starlight.  I was disappointed by it.  Oh and BTW, it's very small!


  Oh no! That makes me sad  Ah well, there's more products out there. Do you own anything else KA?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh no! That makes me sad  Ah well, there's more products out there. Do you own anything else KA?


  I have a KA eyeshadow and a KA eyeshadow duo. I can swatch them for you if you would like.


----------



## Shars (Feb 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have a KA eyeshadow and a KA eyeshadow duo. I can swatch them for you if you would like.


  Hey Dilli. Thanks for offering. I'm more into checking out his face products. I want to try one or two of the sensual skin enhancers and I was interested in the Celestial Powder highlighters. But as Meddy pointed out, they are a really small size for the price. The Becca SSPP and the Balm Lou-manizers seem to be comparable for better price per weight. How do you like his eyeshadows though? Are they life changing? lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey Dilli. Thanks for offering. I'm more into checking out his face products. I want to try one or two of the sensual skin enhancers and I was interested in the Celestial Powder highlighters. But as Meddy pointed out, they are a really small size for the price. The Becca SSPP and the Balm Lou-manizers seem to be comparable for better price per weight. How do you like his eyeshadows though? Are they life changing? lol


  Great pigmentation and rather smooth. Life changing? Nah! Good? Yes! I would say they are on par with NARS duos.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I was thinking of getting both as well but eliminated _Starlight_ after reading T's post on it: http://www.temptalia.com/kevyn-aucoin-starlight-celestial-powder-review-photos-swatches. I own too many of the similar powders she listed. Maybe you have one or more already, too!


    T's issue was with the size of the product compared to the line's other highlighters---primarily a reduced amount of product  Her overall rating was A+ for the product itself.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Great pigmentation and rather smooth*. Life changing? Nah!* Good? Yes! I would say they are on par with NARS duos.


----------



## Urmi (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi ladies,  Since y'all are highlighter experts, I wanted to ask you whether mystery princess or coupe d chic from the Mac Cinderella collection would be a better highlighter? I do have noticeable pores as well. Thank you!


----------



## NaomiH (Feb 18, 2015)

Urmi said:


> Hi ladies,  Since y'all are highlighter experts, I wanted to ask you whether mystery princess or coupe d chic from the Mac Cinderella collection would be a better highlighter? I do have noticeable pores as well. Thank you!


I'd go with Mystery Princess since it seems to not be as glittery as Coupe d chic.


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Great pigmentation and rather smooth. Life changing? Nah! Good? Yes! I would say they are on par with NARS duos.


  Ok cool! You hardly hear people talking about KA products these days but I know his products are revered in the MU industry.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ok cool! You hardly hear people talking about KA products these days but I know his products are revered in the MU industry.


  The highlighters are beautiful but like everyone said they are tiny. The blushes are amazing! However I've not gotten my hands on one yet other than to swatch. The sensual skin enhancer seems very interesting to me but my local Bloomingdale's that carries KA do not carry above a certain color in store. For that price I want to swatch and make sure I get the correct color match.

  I have Kevyn's books and even if a few were written in the mid 90's they are still a great reference.


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> The highlighters are beautiful but like everyone said they are tiny. The blushes are amazing! However I've not gotten my hands on one yet other than to swatch. The sensual skin enhancer seems very interesting to me but my local Bloomingdale's that carries KA do not carry above a certain color in store. *For that price I want to swatch and make sure I get the correct color match.*
> 
> I have Kevyn's books and even if a few were written in the mid 90's they are still a great reference.


  So true! I read favourable reviews on Temptalia for Fira and Neolita and I really want those two if I could touch them first. At least if they were to pop onto Sephora, I could always order and return if I really didn't like them. (P.s. I do not need to be buying anymore blush lol).

  I've been meaning to get his two (Face Foward & Making Faces) along with Sam Fine's Fine Beauty! The books are on Sephora's website so I will probably get them from there instead of amazon so the points can go towards my VIB status.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 18, 2015)

So I've finally used Topaz...   this thing is love pure love.  So awesome!  My cheeks just pop out!   instant skinny. LOL


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So I've finally used Topaz...   this thing is love pure love.  So awesome!  *My cheeks just pop out!   instant skinny. LOL *







  I still have to pick up that and Opal!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> So true! I read favourable reviews on Temptalia for Fira and Neolita and I really want those two if I could touch them first. At least if they were to pop onto Sephora, I could always order and return if I really didn't like them. (P.s. I do not need to be buying anymore blush lol).
> 
> I've been meaning to get his two (Face Foward & Making Faces) along with Sam Fine's Fine Beauty! The books are on Sephora's website so I will probably get them from there instead of amazon so the points can go towards my VIB status.


  Shut the Front DOOR!!! I didn't know that Sephora carried books!!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Shut the Front DOOR!!! I didn't know that Sephora carried books!!!!


  Well I didn't either until I went through the KA category on their website.. It seems as though it's just the KA ones though. I wonder if they will stock Bobbi Brown's at some point. All the other department store retailers that carry BB stuff sell her books within the cosmetics section of their websites.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So I've finally used Topaz...   this thing is love pure love.  So awesome!  My cheeks just pop out!   instant skinny. LOL


  Ugh!  I have to get this.  It seems like I keep forgetting and every time I go in a Sephora and remember, they don't carry Becca!  

  I did pick up a new highlighter today, Lorac baked Tantalizer mini version.  I saw it on someone on Instagram and loved how it looked as a highlighter.  I saw Ulta carried a mini version but I couldn't get free shipping without buying a bunch more so everytime I was near an Ulta I went in but it was always out of stock.  I went to a different Ulta today and they had it.  It was only $8!  Lorac seems to carry a lot of mini versions of their products.  Great way to try stuff.


----------



## Shars (Feb 18, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ugh!  I have to get this.  It seems like I keep forgetting and every time I go in a Sephora and remember, they don't carry Becca!
> 
> I did pick up a new highlighter today, Lorac baked Tantalizer mini version.  I saw it on someone on Instagram and loved how it looked as a highlighter.  I saw Ulta carried a mini version but I couldn't get free shipping without buying a bunch more so everytime I was near an Ulta I went in but it was always out of stock.  I went to a different Ulta today and they had it.  It was only $8!  Lorac seems to carry a lot of mini versions of their products.  Great way to try stuff.


  I've heard and seen good things about that Lorac tantalizer. I was supposed to grab it when Sephora was getting rid of it's Lorac stock but I snoozed and lost. I will have to look for it next time I can get to an Ulta.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've heard and seen good things about that Lorac tantalizer. I was supposed to grab it when Sephora was getting rid of it's Lorac stock but I snoozed and lost. I will have to look for it next time I can get to an Ulta.


  Yes.  Look for the $8 one.  They keep it with the minis in the check out area.  It would have been guilt free shopping if I hadn't let some other things jump into my bag with it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So I've finally used Topaz...   this thing is love pure love.  So awesome!  My cheeks just pop out!   instant skinny. LOL


   I'm so glad you love it Pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ugh!  I have to get this.  It seems like I keep forgetting and every time I go in a Sephora and remember, they don't carry Becca!
> 
> I did pick up a new highlighter today, Lorac baked Tantalizer mini version.  I saw it on someone on Instagram and loved how it looked as a highlighter.  I saw Ulta carried a mini version but I couldn't get free shipping without buying a bunch more so everytime I was near an Ulta I went in but it was always out of stock.  I went to a different Ulta today and they had it.  It was only $8!  Lorac seems to carry a lot of mini versions of their products.  Great way to try stuff.


  You'll love Topaz ICL.  I'll have to look up LBT.....like I need another highlighter.  I just ordered Estée Lauder's new one


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've heard and seen good things about that Lorac tantalizer. I was supposed to grab it when Sephora was getting rid of it's Lorac stock but I snoozed and lost. I will have to look for it next time I can get to an Ulta.


  Nordies has it Shar:  
  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lorac-tantalizer-baked-bronzer/3485159?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=683238&cm_pla=women:makeupowder&cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads_pla_online&mr:referralID=7b641506-b7fe-11e4-8635-001b2166becc


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Shut the Front DOOR!!! I didn't know that Sephora carried books!!!!


   They've been popping up with new brands lately.  Seems like they got rid of some to make room for others.


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Nordies has it Shar:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lorac-tantalizer-baked-bronzer/3485159?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=683238&cm_pla=women:makeupowder&cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads_pla_online&mr:referralID=7b641506-b7fe-11e4-8635-001b2166becc


  Thanks Meddy. I think I'm going to get the mini one... so I can feel less guilty about hoarding buying all these darn highlighters lol.

  Does anyone own that Tom Ford Fire Lust Illuminator? Do I need it? It's so gosh darn pretty. I'd use it to miss with my liquid foundation or as a base on a light powder foundation day.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 19, 2015)

I've had mini one FOREVER.  it is not that small at all


----------



## Monsy (Feb 19, 2015)

Btw tantalizer is not a highglihter. It's a very warm toned bronzer.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Btw tantalizer is not a highglihter. It's a very warm toned bronzer.


  Yes thanks so much for mentioning this. I should have said that in my post. I was so Surprised to see it used this way that I had to give it a go.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 19, 2015)

It can be a a HL on darker skin if used lightly. I am pale as a ghost and I used it very gently on my cheeks and loved it. It looks scary dark in the pan.


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> It can be a a HL on darker skin if used lightly. I am pale as a ghost and I used it very gently on my cheeks and loved it. It looks scary dark in the pan.


  I've seen it used both ways on darker skin too. Like a nice sunkissed bronzy-blush. I've been meaning to get it for ages. You don't find it accentuates pores though? I was worried about whether the shimmer particles are smooth or if they're are slightly chunky.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 19, 2015)

I do have large pores but didn't have problem with this one 
  I bought the small one at Ulta in their grab and go section


----------



## Shars (Feb 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I do have large pores but didn't have problem with this one
> I bought the small one at Ulta in their grab and go section


  Okay. That's good to know.


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 19, 2015)

Was able to track down Superb for $40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Now im looking for Guerlain's Perles de Etoiles Meteorites.
  Has anyone gotten the new Estee Lauder highlighter from Sephora? Wondering if it'll look good on NW45 skin


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> I found it on Lorac's website as well. Has anyone ordered from their website before? Those naughty things by the cashier are always jumping into carts, aren't they?
> 
> Thanks Meddy. I think I'm going to get the mini one... so I can feel less guilty about hoarding buying all these darn highlighters lol.
> 
> Does anyone own that Tom Ford Fire Lust Illuminator? Do I need it? It's so gosh darn pretty. I'd use it to miss with my liquid foundation or as a base on a light powder foundation day.


   Shars, I have Fire Lust.  It's really pretty but creams and liquids require more work and I end up setting them with a powder anyway so they last longer.  I mix it with my 
  foundation more often than I use it on my facial high planes the way that I use my powder highlighters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Was able to track down Superb for $40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I'll know tomorrow when it arrives.  There are swatches of it in the Sephora thread now.  Perles de Etoiles are really very nice.  I hope you can find them


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 19, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Was able to track down Superb for $40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I should get mine tomorrow and I'll share swatches. I'm NC45


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 20, 2015)

.


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll know tomorrow when it arrives.  There are swatches of it in the Sephora thread now.  Perles de Etoiles are really very nice.  I hope you can find them


  okay thank you! I'll go over there and look at the swatches.
  And the lady at my Nordstroms counter is tryna track down one. Saks, Neimans and Sephora at the Galleria are all out


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I should get mine tomorrow and I'll share swatches. I'm NC45


  Yay! Thank you!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They've been popping up with new brands lately.  Seems like they got rid of some to make room for others.


  I have a few make up books. I love them. Sometimes I just look through them for inspiration. IMATS is a great place to pick some up at a decent price.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 20, 2015)

I posted this in the Sephora thread but it definitely belongs here too

My Sephora package arrived full of Estée Lauder



:







I'm not enamored by the eyeball packaging but I do like the product so far.  The highlighter has a cream to powder vibe.  Once I swatched it with a brush, i ran my finger over it and it didn't budge.  I didn't swatch the powder, which is lovely because that was already done up thread a bit.  Swatch #1 is *EL Heatwave.*  Swatch # 2 is the *Iridescent Ball highlighter*.  SAME color, different finish.  I'm really liking it swatched.  I'll test both items on my face for date night, tonight.  The kabuki brush is enormous---very dense and very soft.  It's performance and how it holds up to frequent washing remains to be seen.

I almost forgot to note that next to modern Mercury, IB really looks more like HW and MM appears pinker.  Also, the were at Sephora with VIBR early access.  I've heard the powder is already sold out.  I expect they will restock it for general purchase.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 20, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> okay thank you! I'll go over there and look at the swatches.
> And the lady at my Nordstroms counter is tryna track down one. Saks, Neimans and Sephora at the Galleria are all out


    Oh I hope one surfaces from somewhere for you!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 20, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Was able to track down Superb for $40 :eyelove: . Now im looking for Guerlain's Perles de Etoiles Meteorites. Has anyone gotten the new Estee Lauder highlighter from Sephora? Wondering if it'll look good on NW45 skin


 That sounds like a good price for Superb. I believe regular price is $30.


----------



## Shars (Feb 20, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have a few make up books. I love them. Sometimes I just look through them for inspiration. IMATS is a great place to pick some up at a decent price.


  You know I didn't even think of that. Of course IMATS would be the place to grab some books. I have to set aside a few dollars for 1 or 2.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks for letting me know Meddy. I wouldn't use it as a regular cream highlight as I find creams so messy and I never have enough time in the morning to play. I will most likely mix it with foundation both powder and liquid.
> 
> You know I didn't even think of that. Of course IMATS would be the place to grab some books. I have to set aside a few dollars for 1 or 2.


  If you can grab some copies of ON MAKEUP magazine DO IT!!!!!
  I got my Rae Morris books at IMATS.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2015)

Any WOC try the Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Pink Quartz?


----------



## Monsy (Feb 20, 2015)

I am not WOC but I really like it. It gives enough color and I think it would compliment not just lighter skin.  It's one of the nicest shimmer bricks


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I posted this in the Sephora thread but it definitely belongs here too[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]My Sephora package arrived full of Estée Lauder[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]:[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818] [COLOR=0000FF]I'm not enamored by the eyeball packaging but I do like the product so far.  The highlighter has a cream to powder vibe.  Once I swatched it with a brush, i ran my finger over it and it didn't budge.  I didn't swatch the powder, which is lovely because that was already done up thread a bit.  Swatch #1 is *EL Heatwave.*  Swatch # 2 is the *Iridescent Ball highlighter*.  SAME color, different finish.  I'm really liking it swatched.  I'll test both items on my face for date night, tonight.  The kabuki brush is enormous---very dense and very soft.  It's performance and how it holds up to frequent washing remains to be seen.[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I almost forgot to note that next to modern Mercury, IB really looks more like HW and MM appears pinker.  Also, the were at Sephora with VIBR early access.  I've heard the powder is already sold out.  I expect they will restock it for general purchase.[/COLOR]


  Thank you Meddy for your review!  I got both but haven't opened them up yet!


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 20, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> That sounds like a good price for Superb. I believe regular price is $30.


  yeah, its a steal considering it's going for $90+ on amazon or ebay (smh). and the shipping price is included in it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am not WOC but I really like it. It gives enough color and I think it would compliment not just lighter skin.  It's one of the nicest shimmer bricks


  I saw it it someone's haul this week and I've been lemming. It's really pretty. Maybe I will snag it tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks for letting me know Meddy. *I wouldn't use it as a regular cream highlight as I find creams so messy and I never have enough time in the morning to play. I will most likely mix it with foundation both powder and liquid.*
> 
> You know I didn't even think of that. Of course IMATS would be the place to grab some books. I have to set aside a few dollars for 1 or 2.







 I'm totally with you on this Shars---I just want to set it and forget it!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you Meddy for your review! I got both but haven't opened them up yet!






 I wore them for date night.  Since it was my first time wearing the  Iridescent ball highlighter and had no idea about its staying power, I set it with Heatwave.  
   The powder is AMAZING and the kabuki brush is insane and perfect for use with the powder.  It's not a necessity, but I happen to collect brushes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am not WOC but I really like it. It gives enough color and I think it would compliment not just lighter skin.  It's one of the nicest shimmer bricks


    Does the pink actually look pink on your face Monsy?  I might have to add this to my list.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 21, 2015)

No not really. It just blends with all the other colors


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> :haha:  I still have to pick up that and Opal!


  Opal is gorgeous!!! It gets this face right together after a nice contour! I need to pick up Tooaz for a more "natural" highlight on my skintone too


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 21, 2015)

Have any of u girls tried using any of the various MUFE Artist Shadows as a highlighter??? I recently picked a bronze shade and fell in love! I wish they had names not a id #  I liked the color payoff so much I went back and bought I-524 which is a shimmery pink champagne color. It looks really nice with MAC Plum Foolery and Breath of Plum blushes which I mix together...I'm totally addicted to ombré blush looks, contour, blush, highlight and even a highlight highlight if I wanna get fancy haha


----------



## Shars (Feb 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Any WOC try the Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Pink Quartz?
> 
> I've been interested in that. I swatched a pink one at a CCO in summer but I can't remember if it was that or if I liked it.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *pinkcrush*
> ...


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> Will definitely put that on my list. I am dying to get Sam Fine's Fine Beauty but I can never find a reasonably priced hardcover one on amazon. I'll check out Rae Morris' too.  I've been interested in that. I swatched a pink one at a CCO in summer but I can't remember if it was that or if I liked it. I've seen a couple that I want to try both as blushes and highlighters. What was the number of the bronze one you liked?


 I have no idea! Shoulda saved the box... I can swatch it for u if u like


----------



## Shars (Feb 21, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I have no idea! Shoulda saved the box... I can swatch it for u if u like


  Yes, please. Do they put the number at the back of the pan too?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> No not really. It just blends with all the other colors


    Thanks Monsy.  I really enjoy Copper Diamond so this definitely goes on my list!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Any WOC try the Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Pink Quartz?


  I'm wanting it now Dilli!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 21, 2015)

A little late to the party, but...

  Hi, my name is boschicka and I hoard highlighters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

boschicka said:


> A little late to the party, but...
> 
> Hi, my name is boschicka and I hoard highlighters.






Amazing collection!!!  You're in great company here!!!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 21, 2015)

boschicka said:


> A little late to the party, but...  Hi, my name is boschicka and I hoard highlighters.


  omg. can we get a list? i see so many i missed


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 21, 2015)

boschicka said:


> A little late to the party, but...
> 
> Hi, my name is boschicka and I hoard highlighters.


  These are the most gorgeous photos!  Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> They do but it is somtimes hard to read as it can be printed on a groove in the pan sometimes.  I have to see if I have 524 and try it as a highlighter.
> 
> 
> These are the most gorgeous photos!  Thank you so much for posting.


   ....yes!  And it just occurred to me that they don't even look like they've been touched!!  Boschica---you are a highlighter hoarder


----------



## boschicka (Feb 21, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> omg. can we get a list? i see so many i missed


  That will be quite the undertaking, but I'll see if I can throw one together.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 21, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> They do but it is somtimes hard to read as it can be printed on a groove in the pan sometimes.  I have to see if I have 524 and try it as a highlighter.
> 
> 
> These are the most gorgeous photos!  Thank you so much for posting.
> ....yes!  And it just occurred to me that they don't even look like they've been touched!!  Boschica---you are a highlighter hoarder


Ha, exactly!  I use all the rest of my makeup (as I eventually get around to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I hoard highlighters just to gaze at their beauty.  Every once in a while I will make my husband look at them and admit how pretty they are.  Like works of art.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Ha, exactly!  I use all the rest of my makeup (as I eventually get around to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That's hysterical.  I wouldn't dare make my hubs look at my highlighters---he would see nothing but dollar signs at first---then he would see my smile and acknowledge 
       that they do make me happy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

boschicka said:


> That will be quite the undertaking, but I'll see if I can throw one together.


 That's the only way that I can keep up with my collection is to have an inventory document.  When I buy a new highlighter or any makeup for that matter, I enter it on that document.  I think ICL actually copied and pasted my list (it's further up thread close to the beginning) and just added or deleted in accordance with her own stash.  At least you wouldn't be reinventing the wheel.  My list has grown since I initially put it here.  I'l have to post another one sometime soon!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 21, 2015)

boschicka said:


> A little late to the party, but...
> 
> Hi, my name is boschicka and I hoard highlighters.


  Welcome boschicka you are among friends. I'm really looking forward to see your list.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes, please. Do they put the number at the back of the pan too?


 I tried to check but couldn't get the pan out so I gave up lol


----------



## boschicka (Feb 21, 2015)

Here's the list:

*FIRST PIC*
Top Row:
  1. Chanel Camelia De Plumes
  2. Chanel Dentelle Precieuse
  3. Poudre Signee De Chanel
  4. Chanel Mouche De Beaute
  5. Route Des Indes De Chanel
  6. Les Tissage Lames De Chanel (Shimmering Tweed Highlighter)
  7. Chanel Ombres Tissees (Iridescent Effects-Beiges)
Second Row:
  1. Guerlain Meteorites Poudre D'Or
  2. Estee Lauder Pure Color Gelee in Modern Mercury
  3. "                                           " in Heat Wave
  4. "                                           " in Shimmering Sands
  5. Estee Lauder Jewel Powder
  6. EL Fleur de Lys Shimmer Powder
Third Row:
  1. EL Modern Mercury
  2. EL Shimmering Shell Powder
  3. EL Opulent Shimmer Powder
  4. EL Winter Lights
Bottom Row:
  1. Chantecaille La Baleine Blanche
  2. Chantecaille Protected Paradise-Face
  3. Chantecaille White Tiger-Face

*Second Pic*
Top Row:
  1. Laura Mercier Spellbound
  2. Giorgio Armani Belladonna
  3. Chantecaille Les Petales de Rose
  4. Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow
Second Row:
  1. Guerlain Meteorites Cruel Gardenia
  2. Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous
  3. "                                            "
Bottom Row:
  1. Kevyn Aucoin The Celestial Powder--Candlelight

*Third Pic*
Top Row:
  1. Paul & Joe Pressed Powder T 001
  2. MAC Definitely Defined
  3. MAC Fairly Precious
  4. MAC Superb
  5. MAC Whisper of Gilt
Bottom Row:
  1. Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector--Moonstone
  2. "                                               "--Opal
  3. "                                               "--Rose Gold
  4. "                                               "--Rose Gold
  5. "                                               "--Topaz

*Fourth Pic*
Top Row:
  1. theBalm Betty-Lou Manizer
  2. theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer
  3. Jemma Kidd Dewy Glow--Rose Gold
  4. "                                 "--Iced Gold
  5. Sephora Highlighting Powder--Pink (purchased in Singapore)
Second Row:
  1. Gorgeous Cosmetics Prism Powder--Summer
  2. Smashbox Fusion Soft Lights--Rose Gold
  3. "                                        "--Chic Copper
  4. Diorskin Nude Shimmer--Rosey Pink
Bottom Row:
  1. Laura Mercier Shimmer Bloc--Mosaic

*Fifth Pic (no particular order)*
  Bobbi Brown Brightening Finishing Powder--Brightening Nudes
  "                                                           "--Bronze Glow
  "                                                           "--Porcelain Pearl
  Bobbi Brown Brightening Brick--Pink
  BB Shimmer Brick--Plum
  "                         "--Nude
  "                         "--Nude Glow
  "                         "--Sandstone
  "                         "--Copper Diamond
  "                         "--Beige
  "                         "--24 Karat
  "                         "--Gold
  "                         "--Pink Quartz
  "                         "--Peony
  "                         "--Beach
  "                         "--Rose Gold
  "                         "--Brownie

Not photographed: Dior Shimmer Powder 004 Pop Diamond
  Dior Voyage Nude Tan Golden Shimmer Powder
  Other random items that I did not feel like dealing with and items currently shipping to me


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 21, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Here's the list:
> 
> *FIRST PIC*
> Top Row:
> ...


  I wish I could give this two thumbs up!!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 21, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Here's the list:  *FIRST PIC* Top Row: 1. Chanel Camelia De Plumes 2. Chanel Dentelle Precieuse 3. Poudre Signee De Chanel 4. Chanel Mouche De Beaute 5. Route Des Indes De Chanel 6. Les Tissage Lames De Chanel (Shimmering Tweed Highlighter) 7. Chanel Ombres Tissees (Iridescent Effects-Beiges) Second Row: 1. Guerlain Meteorites Poudre D'Or 2. Estee Lauder Pure Color Gelee in Modern Mercury 3. "                                           " in Heat Wave 4. "                                           " in Shimmering Sands 5. Estee Lauder Jewel Powder 6. EL Fleur de Lys Shimmer Powder Third Row: 1. EL Modern Mercury 2. EL Shimmering Shell Powder 3. EL Opulent Shimmer Powder 4. EL Winter Lights Bottom Row: 1. Chantecaille La Baleine Blanche 2. Chantecaille Protected Paradise-Face 3. Chantecaille White Tiger-Face  *Second Pic* Top Row: 1. Laura Mercier Spellbound 2. Giorgio Armani Belladonna 3. Chantecaille Les Petales de Rose 4. Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow Second Row: 1. Guerlain Meteorites Cruel Gardenia 2. Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous 3. "                                            " Bottom Row: 1. Kevyn Aucoin The Celestial Powder--Candlelight  *Third Pic* Top Row: 1. Paul & Joe Pressed Powder T 001 2. MAC Definitely Defined 3. MAC Fairly Precious 4. MAC Superb 5. MAC Whisper of Gilt Bottom Row: 1. Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector--Moonstone 2. "                                               "--Opal 3. "                                               "--Rose Gold 4. "                                               "--Rose Gold 5. "                                               "--Topaz  *Fourth Pic* Top Row: 1. theBalm Betty-Lou Manizer 2. theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer 3. Jemma Kidd Dewy Glow--Rose Gold 4. "                                 "--Iced Gold 5. Sephora Highlighting Powder--Pink (purchased in Singapore) Second Row: 1. Gorgeous Cosmetics Prism Powder--Summer 2. Smashbox Fusion Soft Lights--Rose Gold 3. "                                        "--Chic Copper 4. Diorskin Nude Shimmer--Rosey Pink Bottom Row: 1. Laura Mercier Shimmer Bloc--Mosaic  *Fifth Pic (no particular order)* Bobbi Brown Brightening Finishing Powder--Brightening Nudes "                                                           "--Bronze Glow "                                                           "--Porcelain Pearl Bobbi Brown Brightening Brick--Pink BB Shimmer Brick--Plum "                         "--Nude "                         "--Nude Glow "                         "--Sandstone "                         "--Copper Diamond "                         "--Beige "                         "--24 Karat "                         "--Gold "                         "--Pink Quartz "                         "--Peony "                         "--Beach "                         "--Rose Gold "                         "--Brownie  Not photographed: Dior Shimmer Powder 004 Pop Diamond Dior Voyage Nude Tan Golden Shimmer Powder Other random items that I did not feel like dealing with and items currently shipping to me


 So many gorgeous highlighters. I'm jealous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I wish I could give this two thumbs up!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 21, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes, please. Do they put the number at the back of the pan too?


 I figured out the bronze color! I picked the pan out with tweezers and could only make out some of the Id name but figured it out with the help of sephora.com... The shade in question is ME728 (Copper Red)


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 21, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Here's the list:
> 
> *FIRST PIC*
> Top Row:
> ...


  Amazing!!!! Now i think i need to try some Shimmer Bricks.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 22, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> So many gorgeous highlighters. I'm jealous.


  Heh, don't be jealous.  I have more highlighters than any sane person can use in a lifetime.  It was just fun to share them with fellow makeup lovers who appreciate their beauty too!


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 22, 2015)

boschicka said:


> A little late to the party, but...
> 
> Hi, my name is boschicka and I hoard highlighters.


  You have a beautiful collection!! What do you think about the Paul and Joe's highlighter? I've been considering it for a few months but I can't find any swatches.


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 22, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Here's the list:  *FIRST PIC* Top Row: 1. Chanel Camelia De Plumes 2. Chanel Dentelle Precieuse 3. Poudre Signee De Chanel 4. Chanel Mouche De Beaute 5. Route Des Indes De Chanel 6. Les Tissage Lames De Chanel (Shimmering Tweed Highlighter) 7. Chanel Ombres Tissees (Iridescent Effects-Beiges) Second Row: 1. Guerlain Meteorites Poudre D'Or 2. Estee Lauder Pure Color Gelee in Modern Mercury 3. "                                           " in Heat Wave 4. "                                           " in Shimmering Sands 5. Estee Lauder Jewel Powder 6. EL Fleur de Lys Shimmer Powder Third Row: 1. EL Modern Mercury 2. EL Shimmering Shell Powder 3. EL Opulent Shimmer Powder 4. EL Winter Lights Bottom Row: 1. Chantecaille La Baleine Blanche 2. Chantecaille Protected Paradise-Face 3. Chantecaille White Tiger-Face  *Second Pic* Top Row: 1. Laura Mercier Spellbound 2. Giorgio Armani Belladonna 3. Chantecaille Les Petales de Rose 4. Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow Second Row: 1. Guerlain Meteorites Cruel Gardenia 2. Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous 3. "                                            " Bottom Row: 1. Kevyn Aucoin The Celestial Powder--Candlelight  *Third Pic* Top Row: 1. Paul & Joe Pressed Powder T 001 2. MAC Definitely Defined 3. MAC Fairly Precious 4. MAC Superb 5. MAC Whisper of Gilt Bottom Row: 1. Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector--Moonstone 2. "                                               "--Opal 3. "                                               "--Rose Gold 4. "                                               "--Rose Gold 5. "                                               "--Topaz  *Fourth Pic* Top Row: 1. theBalm Betty-Lou Manizer 2. theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer 3. Jemma Kidd Dewy Glow--Rose Gold 4. "                                 "--Iced Gold 5. Sephora Highlighting Powder--Pink (purchased in Singapore) Second Row: 1. Gorgeous Cosmetics Prism Powder--Summer 2. Smashbox Fusion Soft Lights--Rose Gold 3. "                                        "--Chic Copper 4. Diorskin Nude Shimmer--Rosey Pink Bottom Row: 1. Laura Mercier Shimmer Bloc--Mosaic  *Fifth Pic (no particular order)* Bobbi Brown Brightening Finishing Powder--Brightening Nudes "                                                           "--Bronze Glow "                                                           "--Porcelain Pearl Bobbi Brown Brightening Brick--Pink BB Shimmer Brick--Plum "                         "--Nude "                         "--Nude Glow "                         "--Sandstone "                         "--Copper Diamond "                         "--Beige "                         "--24 Karat "                         "--Gold "                         "--Pink Quartz "                         "--Peony "                         "--Beach "                         "--Rose Gold "                         "--Brownie  Not photographed: Dior Shimmer Powder 004 Pop Diamond Dior Voyage Nude Tan Golden Shimmer Powder Other random items that I did not feel like dealing with and items currently shipping to me


 Love love your collection!!!! :bigthumb:


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 22, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Heh, don't be jealous.  I have more highlighters than any sane person can use in a lifetime.  It was just fun to share them with fellow makeup lovers who appreciate their beauty too!


  Highlighters are some of the most beautiful products.  I'm afraid I've added quite a few to my collection since posting my list last fall.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for going to all that trouble.  The name sounds familiar so either I have it or it's on my wishlist. Either way, I don't think it is one I considered for highlighting.  Thanks for the idea.   Highlighters are some of the most beautiful products.  I'm afraid I've added quite a few to my collection since posting my list last fall.


 It's no trouble at all if it's info another makeup sister can use... I think u will love it


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 22, 2015)

y'all i was able to order the Guerlain Perle D'etoiles thanks to the amazing customer service rep at Saks (but sadly no Copper Diamond)!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  what shimmer bricks would y'all recommend as a must-have?


----------



## boschicka (Feb 22, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> y'all i was able to order the Guerlain Perle D'etoiles thanks to the amazing customer service rep at Saks (but sadly no Copper Diamond)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!  What's your skin tone?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> y'all i was able to order the Guerlain Perle D'etoiles thanks to the amazing customer service rep at Saks (but sadly no Copper Diamond)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   YAY!!!!  I'm so, so glad for you



What luck!!!


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 22, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Awesome!  What's your skin tone?


  Im an NW45/NC50 with MAC.


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YAY!!!!  I'm so, so glad for you
> 
> 
> 
> What luck!!!


  I know!!! and i just found Copper Diamond on this website. Not sure if its legit or not.
  https://www.taigan.com/shops/wooskincareandcosmetics/items/49969-bobbi-brown-copper-diamond-shimmer-brick-by-bobbi-brown


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> I know!!! and i just found Copper Diamond on this website. Not sure if its legit or not.
> https://www.taigan.com/shops/wooskincareandcosmetics/items/49969-bobbi-brown-copper-diamond-shimmer-brick-by-bobbi-brown


   I'm not familiar with that site. The product pictured looks authentic.  Perhaps some of the ladies here might have 
   had some experience the site.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 22, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> I know!!! and i just found Copper Diamond on this website. Not sure if its legit or not. https://www.taigan.com/shops/wooski...n-copper-diamond-shimmer-brick-by-bobbi-brown


 I saw that site too when I googled copper diamond earlier.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 22, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> I know!!! and i just found Copper Diamond on this website. Not sure if its legit or not. https://www.taigan.com/shops/wooski...n-copper-diamond-shimmer-brick-by-bobbi-brown


 Looks like it works like etsy/eBay and the company is based in TN.


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey all! Does anyone know of a dupe for MAC Glorify MSF besides Becca Topaz???


----------



## Shars (Feb 22, 2015)

boschicka said:


> A little late to the party, but...
> 
> Hi, my name is boschicka and I hoard highlighters.
> 
> ...


  Aww thank you for going through the trouble of finding it! That one was on my list of blushes/highlighters so I'm definitely going to pick it up!


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> All hail the highlighter queen!!     Aww thank you for going through the trouble of finding it! That one was on my list of blushes/highlighters so I'm definitely going to pick it up!


 No problem at all n I'm certain u will love it!!!


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 22, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Looks like it works like etsy/eBay and the company is based in TN.


  Yeah thats the vibe im getting from it. If i dont get it, i might just settle for the Sandstone shimmer brick, since that seems a bit different from the highlighters i have.


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 22, 2015)

i lied. I went ahead an ordered Copper Diamond. my first Shimmer Brick and Meteorite all in one day!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> i lied. I went ahead an ordered Copper Diamond. my first Shimmer Brick and Meteorite all in one day!!!!


  CONGRATS!!  You're definitely an addict!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 22, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> y'all i was able to order the Guerlain Perle D'etoiles thanks to the amazing customer service rep at Saks (but sadly no Copper Diamond)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  care to pass on the reps infor?



Boschicka, awesome haul, and so sad I knew most of those before you posted your list. LOL  NOW, here is a had task, tell us your top 5!  ;-)


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> care to pass on the reps infor?
> 
> 
> 
> Boschicka, awesome haul, and so sad I knew most of those before you posted your list. LOL * NOW, here is a had task, tell us your top 5!  ;-)*






Rascal!!!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 22, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Awesome!  What's your skin tone?
> Im an NW45/NC50 with MAC.


  The bronze or apricot shimmer bricks.  There are also new brightening bricks in coral or cranberry that would be nice.  I believe sandstone was a repromote, so if there's ever a brownie or a beach repromote, I would grab them.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 22, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> i lied. I went ahead an ordered Copper Diamond. my first Shimmer Brick and Meteorite all in one day!!!! :rasta:


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> care to pass on the reps infor?
> 
> 
> 
> Boschicka, awesome haul, and so sad I knew most of those before you posted your list. LOL  NOW, here is a had task, tell us your top 5!  ;-)


  just sent you a message with the info. when i called she said they had about 5 in stock at the store she ordered it from.


----------



## omohegbe (Feb 23, 2015)

Went to Saks and swatched Sandstone, it was perfection on my skin. So i just want to thank all of you for fueling my growing addiction!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 23, 2015)

Well... I'd been avoiding this thread for a while, but I'm in need of a few good highlighters. So here I am. The only one I have thus far is Lavender Cream by Hello Waffle. Does anyone have any good, relatively inexpensive recommendations?


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Well... I'd been avoiding this thread for a while, but I'm in need of a few good highlighters. So here I am. The only one I have thus far is Lavender Cream by Hello Waffle. Does anyone have any good, relatively inexpensive recommendations?


 A good drugstore highlighter is Milani's Fantastic in Gold! It runs for about $10 but It can stand next to some higher end ones


----------



## boschicka (Feb 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Boschicka, awesome haul, and so sad I knew most of those before you posted your list. LOL  NOW, here is a had task, tell us your top 5!  ;-)


  Top 5:
  EL Modern Mercury/Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous (they are essentially the same thing)
  Smashbox Fusion Soft Lights in Rose Gold
  Armani Belladonna
  Jemma Kidd Dewy Glow
  Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Brownie


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Top 5:
> EL Modern Mercury/Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous (they are essentially the same thing)
> Smashbox Fusion Soft Lights in Rose Gold
> Armani Belladonna
> ...







 Yay!  You did it!!!   EL *Modern Mercury* was my first mind-blowing highlighter and remains number 1 in my top 5 out of more than 75 highlighters. My other favs: 
                                          Chanel *Camélia De Plumes*
                                          Dior *Golden Shimmer* Transat Collection
                                          Dior *Amber Diamond *Skin Shimmer
                                          Armani *Belladonna *Highlighter Palette


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Well... I'd been avoiding this thread for a while, but I'm in need of a few good highlighters. So here I am. The only one I have thus far is Lavender Cream by Hello Waffle. Does anyone have any good, relatively inexpensive recommendations?


   Becca isn't too expensive and I was surprised by the quality of the pressed formula----made a believer out of me.   I like Opal, Rose Gold & Topaz.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 23, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Well... I'd been avoiding this thread for a while, but I'm in need of a few good highlighters. So here I am. The only one I have thus far is Lavender Cream by Hello Waffle. Does anyone have any good, relatively inexpensive recommendations?


The Balm highlighters are good too. Keep an eye out on Hautelook - every now and then they have The Balm and you get the highlighters for $18 each.


----------



## Shars (Feb 23, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> The Balm highlighters are good too. Keep an eye out on Hautelook - every now and then they have The Balm and you get the highlighters for $18 each.








 Their website also does half off sales too and you can get 'em for $12.00. Next time they do that I'm going to grab Cindy-Lou and Mary-Lou. I have Betty-Lou and love the sheen it gives.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Their website also does half off sales too and you can get 'em for $12.00.* Next time they do that I'm going to grab Cindy-Lou and Mary-Lou. I have Betty-Lou and love the sheen it gives.


  Oooh, I didn't know that!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> :nods:  Their website also does half off sales too and you can get 'em for $12.00. Next time they do that I'm going to grab Cindy-Lou and Mary-Lou. I have Betty-Lou and love the sheen it gives.





Yazmin said:


> Oooh, I didn't know that!


  I got Betty-lou and Mary-lou from hautelook $12 ea.  They had the balm 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Their website also does half off sales too and you can get 'em for $12.00. Next time they do that I'm going to grab Cindy-Lou and Mary-Lou. I have Betty-Lou and love the sheen it gives.


    Oh yes that's right.   Nordies does a a two for....... with those as well.  That's how I got mine.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > Top 5: EL Modern Mercury/Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous (they are essentially the same thing) Smashbox Fusion Soft Lights in Rose Gold Armani Belladonna Jemma Kidd Dewy Glow Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Brownie
> ...


 Love those favs! Oddly enough I sold my Amber Diamond. Just didn't work for me but most people adore it. For some reason I didn't feel the need to hoard it regardless.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay!  You did it!!!   EL *Modern Mercury* was my first mind-blowing highlighter and remains number 1 in my top 5 out of more than 75 highlighters. My other favs:
> Chanel *Camélia De Plumes*
> Dior *Golden Shimmer* Transat Collection
> Dior *Amber Diamond *Skin Shimmer
> Armani *Belladonna *Highlighter Palette


  Very impressive!  

I'm still kicking myself over the DIOR amber diamond.  
  I wish I had paid attn to Meddy when she first told us about the EL highlighters.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> I'm still kicking myself over the DIOR amber diamond.
> I wish I had paid attn to Meddy when she first told us about the EL highlighters.


  You aren't the only one that wish they had gotten Amber Diamond.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> You have a beautiful collection!! What do you think about the Paul and Joe's highlighter? I've been considering it for a few months but I can't find any swatches.


  It's very pale.  Not much of a highlighter really, but perhaps more of a finishing powder? I would use it to correct putting on too much blush.  The swatch looks chalky and white, but it does blend out nicely on the skin...into nothingness on my skin tone.  I'd say skip it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Love those favs! Oddly enough I sold my Amber Diamond. Just didn't work for me but most people adore it. For some reason I didn't feel the need to hoard it regardless.


 Thanks.  I also have Rose Diamond but often forget to use it.



I blame that on product overload!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> I'm still kicking myself over the DIOR amber diamond.
> I wish I had paid attn to Meddy when she first told us about the EL highlighters.


    I nearly missed out on Amber Diamond.  I think that was my first Dior highlighter.
  Thanks love!  If EL were smart they'd repromote them.  I would totally buy them again.


----------



## mkoparanova (Feb 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> It's very pale.  Not much of a highlighter really, but perhaps more of a finishing powder? I would use it to correct putting on too much blush.  The swatch looks chalky and white, but it does blend out nicely on the skin...into nothingness on my skin tone.  I'd say skip it.


  Thank you! I was curious because the colours look rather unusual but I don't need it, if it's just a finishing powder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You aren't the only one that wish they had gotten Amber Diamond.


  Dilli I'm surprised you missed that one.  You're the one responsible for me getting at least 6-8 highlighters that I didn't have when I joined this thread.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Dilli I'm surprised you missed that one.  You're the one responsible for me getting at least 6-8 highlighters that I didn't have when I joined this thread.


  I wasn't the highlighter hoarder I am now when Amber Diamonds came out.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 25, 2015)

THE USPS LOST MY GUERLAIN POUDRE DE SOIE.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If someone isn't stealing my mail, the USPS is losing it.  I see no reason to go on.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> The Balm highlighters are good too. Keep an eye out on Hautelook - every now and then they have The Balm and you get the highlighters for $18 each.


  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> THE USPS LOST MY GUERLAIN POUDRE DE SOIE.     If someone isn't stealing my mail, the USPS is losing it.  I see no reason to go on.


 Omg noooooo!!!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > THE USPS LOST MY GUERLAIN POUDRE DE SOIE.
> ...


  You get it.  I don't know why the USPS doesn't get it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> THE USPS LOST MY GUERLAIN POUDRE DE SOIE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   OH NO!!!!!!!  I see a reason to investigate this crap and find out what the heck is going on!!!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Quote:
> OH NO!!!!!!!  I see a reason to investigate this crap and find out what the heck is going on!!!


  I had the dumbest message waiting for me in my vm today from the USPS.  It was stunning how useless it was.  The guy pretty much said "Riiight?  Where's your package?!?"  Then he said that Feb 14th to the 25th is one week.  He also said that my package must still be sorting while they try to figure out the correct address, despite the fact that the tracking says it LEFT the facility and is IN-Transit to its destination.  He didn't actually contact the sorting facility to see if it's there though.  B/c that would have been smart.
  The USPS is my personal nightmare.  I wish no one would ship with them.  It's funny when I get excited about a package being shipped via UPS or Fedex but then they hand it off to the USPS for final delivery!
  Ok, end of miserable rant.  It's just that I had a package stolen from my front porch (where I've asked the USPS not to leave things for this reason) and now this is missing, so I'm a little on edge where the USPS is concerned.  I do all of my shopping online, so having shipping issues threatens my existence.


----------



## Shars (Feb 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I had the dumbest message waiting for me in my vm today from the USPS.  It was stunning how useless it was.  The guy pretty much said "Riiight?  Where's your package?!?"  Then he said that Feb 14th to the 25th is one week.  He also said that my package must still be sorting while they try to figure out the correct address, despite the fact that the tracking says it LEFT the facility and is IN-Transit to its destination.  He didn't actually contact the sorting facility to see if it's there though.  B/c that would have been smart.
> The USPS is my personal nightmare.  I wish no one would ship with them.  It's funny when I get excited about a package being shipped via UPS or Fedex but then they hand it off to the USPS for final delivery!
> Ok, end of miserable rant.  It's just that I had a package stolen from my front porch (where I've asked the USPS not to leave things for this reason) and now this is missing, so I'm a little on edge where the USPS is concerned.  I do all of my shopping online, so having shipping issues threatens my existence.


  Oh no! Can you opt for that service where you choose to collect your package from a sorting facility or depot instead? I despise thieves!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I had the dumbest message waiting for me in my vm today from the USPS.  It was stunning how useless it was.  The guy pretty much said "Riiight?  Where's your package?!?"  Then he said that Feb 14th to the 25th is one week.  He also said that my package must still be sorting while they try to figure out the correct address, despite the fact that the tracking says it LEFT the facility and is IN-Transit to its destination.  He didn't actually contact the sorting facility to see if it's there though.  B/c that would have been smart.
> The USPS is my personal nightmare.  I wish no one would ship with them.  It's funny when I get excited about a package being shipped via UPS or Fedex but then they hand it off to the USPS for final delivery!
> Ok, end of miserable rant.  It's just that I had a package stolen from my front porch (where I've asked the USPS not to leave things for this reason) and now this is missing, so I'm a little on edge where the USPS is concerned.  I do all of my shopping online, so having shipping issues threatens my existence.


    I feel your pain.  Things slow down and get murky when packages are handed off to USPS.  I hate it.  I won't bore you with the sordid details.  Suffice it to say, I hate 
   being at their mercy! I'm like you---I can do without the brick and mortar, crowds and rude SAs.  I also do all but grocery shopping online.  I've been fortunate enough 
   not to have had any packages stolen from my front patio, and I've even inadvertently left one outside overnight.  I sure hope this works out in your favor!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I had the dumbest message waiting for me in my vm today from the USPS.  It was stunning how useless it was.  The guy pretty much said "Riiight?  Where's your package?!?"  Then he said that Feb 14th to the 25th is one week.  He also said that my package must still be sorting while they try to figure out the correct address, despite the fact that the tracking says it LEFT the facility and is IN-Transit to its destination.  He didn't actually contact the sorting facility to see if it's there though.  B/c that would have been smart.
> The USPS is my personal nightmare.  I wish no one would ship with them.  It's funny when I get excited about a package being shipped via UPS or Fedex but then they hand it off to the USPS for final delivery!
> Ok, end of miserable rant.  It's just that I had a package stolen from my front porch (where I've asked the USPS not to leave things for this reason) and now this is missing, so I'm a little on edge where the USPS is concerned.  I do all of my shopping online, so having shipping issues threatens my existence.


  That would annoy the heck out of me.  If I have to go and pick up my package why even bother ordering online---I might as well go to the store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They need to fix this!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for the kind support, ladies.  I'll give the USPS heck tomorrow!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 26, 2015)

I haaaaate  usps.   I ordered some cd's and accidentally put my old zip code.  So the package kept circulating btwn two different post offices b/c NO ONE had the sense to look at the address.  When I noticed it right away,  I emailed them and told them what happened.  They said there was nothing they could do.  I didn't pay enough for tracking, so they couldn't track it.  UHHHH, if that's the case, how am I online looking at it getting bounced back and forth to the wrong area.  I finally got it about a month after the original order date...


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 26, 2015)

New Becca highlighter Blushed Copper!!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 26, 2015)

boschicka said:


> THE USPS LOST MY GUERLAIN POUDRE DE SOIE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  story of my life


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>











 Open it!!! Open it now!!! lol


----------



## PinayGator (Feb 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I haaaaate  usps.   I ordered some cd's and accidentally put my old zip code.  So the package kept circulating btwn two different post offices b/c NO ONE had the sense to look at the address.  When I noticed it right away,  I emailed them and told them what happened.  They said there was nothing they could do.  I didn't pay enough for tracking, so they couldn't track it.  UHHHH, if that's the case, how am I online looking at it getting bounced back and forth to the wrong area.  I finally got it about a month after the original order date...


  What a disgrace!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


   Hmmmmmm.  Thanks Vee.  Will keep an eye out for this one.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hmmmmmm.  Thanks Vee.  Will keep an eye out for this one.[/COLOR]


 Meddy, I forgot to tell you but you do look like Taraji Henson!


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Meddy, I forgot to tell you but you do look like Taraji Henson!


  I can see it too C!


----------



## Vineetha (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hmmmmmm.  Thanks Vee.  Will keep an eye out for this one.[/COLOR]


 Schedule met for the day :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Meddy, I forgot to tell you but you do look like Taraji Henson!






Then I feel bad for her.  People usually say I look like Lynn Whitfield





    Did you watch Empire last night?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Schedule met for the day


    You are so bad!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 *GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE*​


----------



## Shars (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Then I feel bad for her.  People usually say I look like Lynn Whitfield
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can see the Lynn Whitfield too but not in the eyes. I think you're the prettiest of the 3 Meddy!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]Then I feel bad for her.  People usually say I look like Lynn Whitfield[/COLOR]:dunno:      [COLOR=0000FF]    Did you watch Empire last night?  [/COLOR]


  I did early this am while stalking Cinderella (at work) Shhh! NSFW! Lol


----------



## boschicka (Feb 27, 2015)

Cute little Becca set at Ulta

  http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod12121071


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> I can see the Lynn Whitfield too but not in the eyes. I think you're the prettiest of the 3 Meddy!


   Awwwwwwwwwwww.  Shars you're my new best friend!!!  That's so sweet of you to say!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Cute little Becca set at Ulta
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod12121071


   That is cute.  A little highlighter starter kit


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I did early this am while stalking Cinderella (at work) Shhh! NSFW! Lol






I'll never tell!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That is cute.  A little highlighter starter kit


  It so is! I don't have rose gold yet or any of the beach tints. Maybe I'll get that set!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 27, 2015)

I've seriously been stalking Sephora and Becca's websites for that Copper Pressed Skin Perfecter. I NEED THIS!!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've seriously been stalking Sephora and Becca's websites for that Copper Pressed Skin Perfecter. I NEED THIS!!!!


  Soon.... soon


----------



## PinayGator (Feb 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've seriously been stalking Sephora and Becca's websites for that Copper Pressed Skin Perfecter. I NEED THIS!!!!


  I gave up on my pursuit of Summer Opal and bought the Topaz pressed. Now I need this one too!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 27, 2015)

So I picked up the Missy Lynn Eyeshadow and Baked Highlighter palette. It comes with two baked highlighters and man are they pigmented. I'm not usually a fan of baked products because I have to foil them to get them to show true to pan. However this one is so intense with out adding a foiling agent. I'm excited to try it foiled on my eyes. The price point is great $12 for 6 shadows and 2 baked highlighters. I only have one gripe. I'm scent sensitive and the packaging smells plasticky to me. I currently have it on my desk to air it out. You don't get the smell on the products but it's definitely the packaging.


----------



## Shars (Feb 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I picked up the Missy Lynn Eyeshadow and Baked Highlighter palette. It comes with two baked highlighters and man are they pigmented. I'm not usually a fan of baked products because I have to foil them to get them to show true to pan. However this one is so intense with out adding a foiling agent. I'm excited to try it foiled on my eyes. The price point is great $12 for 6 shadows and 2 baked highlighters. I only have one grip. I'm scent sensitive and the packaging smells plasticky to me. I currently have it on my desk to air it out. You don't get the smell on the products but it's definitely the packaging.


  I'd love to see swatches if/when you get a chance. I'm thinking of picking it up to support her. She's such a positive soul.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 27, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Cute little Becca set at Ulta
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod12121071


_ I have two of the four, but I want it anyway... _


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 27, 2015)

Who is MIssy Lyn?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Who is MIssy Lyn?


 Stick with Dilli------she'll introduce you to many new products.  That's how she sucked me in!!!



I haven't been disappointed once
       http://www.bhcosmetics.com/products/missy-lynn-palette


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> _ I have two of the four, but I want it anyway... _


   The minis would be good for on-the-go Pretty.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 27, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Who is MIssy Lyn?


  She is a WOC YouTuber. She recently collaborated with BH Cosmetics to make a palette. Six shadows and two baked highlighters. It's actually pretty. I'll get swatches up later.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> She is a WOC YouTuber. She recently collaborated with BH Cosmetics to make a palette. Six shadows and two baked highlighters. It's actually pretty. I'll get swatches up later.


    She's pretty!!!
     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ecY-yJrbAk


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 28, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've seriously been stalking Sephora and Becca's websites for that Copper Pressed Skin Perfecter. I NEED THIS!!!!


   Wait wuttt!?!?!? Girl I need this too!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 28, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've seriously been stalking Sephora and Becca's websites for that Copper Pressed Skin Perfecter. I NEED THIS!!!!


----------



## Shars (Feb 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Who is MIssy Lyn?


  She's a beauty blogger/vlogger and she's also in the US Airforce full time. I really like her.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> She's a beauty blogger/vlogger and she's also in the US Airforce full time. I really like her.


   That's awesome!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 28, 2015)

oh can't wait to check her and the palette out!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 28, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Top 5:
> EL Modern Mercury/Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous (they are essentially the same thing)
> Smashbox Fusion Soft Lights in Rose Gold
> Armani Belladonna
> ...


  Oh I didn't realize LM was a dupe for Modern Mercury.  I have Rose Rendezvous.  Can't wait to see the new Becca Copper highlighter.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 28, 2015)

Mac_dadddy's Artist Coutour line restocked today. Did anyone get anything?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Feb 28, 2015)

I 





DILLIGAF said:


> Mac_dadddy's Artist Coutour line restocked today. Did anyone get anything?


 I got mermaid fantasy a green highlighter seems interesting can't wait to try it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got mermaid fantasy a green highlighter seems interesting can't wait to try it.


 That sounds interesting.  I can't wait to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Feb 28, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got mermaid fantasy a green highlighter seems interesting can't wait to try it.


  I need that one!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 1, 2015)

I keep waffling between Conceited and Gold Digger.


----------



## Saiti Ah (Mar 1, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I keep waffling between Conceited and Gold Digger.


  I'd say conceited


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah I'd like to get another but I don't have the cash this week, maybe if they're still in stock next week I'll grab another they seem to be very glowy which I like.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I keep waffling between Conceited and Gold Digger.


   Well then I guess you've never heard of* 'Meddy's rule of this or that'*?  When you can't decide between this one 
   or that one, _JUST GET BOTH!!!!_


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 1, 2015)

I hope he restocks on my next pay check. LOL


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I hope he restocks on my next pay check. LOL


  Nothing is sold out yet. I'm waiting until Friday.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 1, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Nothing is sold out yet. I'm waiting until Friday.


I'm waiting for a few weeks.  I need to get some maintenance work done on my car.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well then I guess you've never heard of* 'Meddy's rule of this or that'*?  When you can't decide between this one
> or that one, _JUST GET BOTH!!!!_


  I like this rule!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF] Well then I guess you've never heard of *'Meddy's rule of this or that'*?  When you can't decide between this one[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   or that one, _JUST GET BOTH!!!!_[/COLOR] :lmao:
> ...


  I like it, too. I wish my wallet would get on board with it, lol!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I like it, too. I wish my wallet would get on board with it, lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I like this rule!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Mine tries to fight back too, but I'm not having it!!!


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 2, 2015)

Finally got Sandstone, Superb, Copper Diamond, and the Estee Lauder highlighter in my possession. Just waiting on my Guerlain balls


----------



## boschicka (Mar 2, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Finally got Sandstone, Superb, Copper Diamond, and the Estee Lauder highlighter in my possession. Just waiting on my Guerlain balls


Congrats!  So beautiful!


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 2, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Congrats!  So beautiful!


  thank you!


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 2, 2015)

Well just discovered this thread and bought the mermaid artist couture powder. If you guys like green/blue or duochrome highlighters, check out darling girl's spectral shifts. I have all of them and they are amazing!!!!! She has a long tat but worth the wait! http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/category_23/Spectral-Shifts.htm


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Finally got Sandstone, Superb, Copper Diamond, and the Estee Lauder highlighter in my possession. Just waiting on my Guerlain balls


  YAY!!!! 



 Way to go!   ENJOY!!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 3, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Well just discovered this thread and bought the mermaid artist couture powder. If you guys like green/blue or duochrome highlighters, check out darling girl's spectral shifts. I have all of them and they are amazing!!!!! She has a long tat but worth the wait! http://www.darlinggirlcosmetics.com/category_23/Spectral-Shifts.htm


 Ooh I want to try some of these they look nice.


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Ooh I want to try some of these they look nice.


  Do it!!!! Lol but seriously I love her stuff. Takes forever to ship, about 3 weeks, but worth it.


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 6, 2015)

boschicka said:


> A little late to the party, but...
> 
> Hi, my name is boschicka and I hoard highlighters.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 6, 2015)

The new Becca highlighter is up on Sephora!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 6, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> The new Becca highlighter is up on Sephora!


  Ka-kaw ka-kaw!!! Like a hawk swooping down on its prey!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> The new Becca highlighter is up on Sephora!


  Thank youuu!!! Got it


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ka-kaw ka-kaw!!! Like a hawk swooping down on its prey!!!!


 


Vineetha said:


> Thank youuu!!! Got it


  You must post pictures ASAP!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> The new Becca highlighter is up on Sephora!


 Thank you!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 6, 2015)

These are the highlighters from the Missy Lynn palette. The pigmentation in INSANE!!!! They blend wonderfully. The one on the right is a peachy golden color with a hint of pink and the other is a gold color.         Big shout to my PS controller!!!:encore:


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 6, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> The new Becca highlighter is up on Sephora!


This group is so bad for me lol!  I just placed an order for one  Curious to see how it compares to becca opal which to me is the perfect highlighter


----------



## boschicka (Mar 6, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> All hail queen @boschicka !!! Seriously that is the most impressive collection of highlighters I have EVER seen!!! I am still wiping the drool off my mouth.
> 
> I think I have a few in that collection. Now regretting selling my new heatwave and bobbi brown bronze glow, but it was for someone that really wanted them and I wouldnt have put it to good use like she did.
> 
> Are you on IG so I can follow you?


  Ha, I just thought they were pretty and we needed some more shiny, pretty pics in this thread.

  I think in general it's good to get rid of things when you've thought it out and realized they aren't right for you for whatever reason.  More money for things you reeeaaaally NEED.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (And no IG for me.)


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 6, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Ha, I just thought they were pretty and we needed some more shiny, pretty pics in this thread.  I think in general it's good to get rid of things when you've thought it out and realized they aren't right for you for whatever reason.  More money for things you reeeaaaally NEED.  :lmao:   (And no IG for me.)


  I hear you!! I def parted w pretty things i didnt need. Unfortunately now i regret it so if you ever decide to sell any of those gorgeous highlighters i am def intetested


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ka-kaw ka-kaw!!! Like a hawk swooping down on its prey!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 6, 2015)

Store that I work at is finally getting becca. I might be in trouble


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 6, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> The new Becca highlighter is up on Sephora!


  Thank you! And ordered!


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ka-kaw ka-kaw!!! Like a hawk swooping down on its prey!!!!


  I saw @Jaymuhlee's post but JUST BEFORE I switched tabs to Sephora I read this and thought of this:


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm tempted to get the Becca brushed copper, but I'm not sure how it would work on NC20. Maybe more like a blush?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 6, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I saw @Jaymuhlee's post but JUST BEFORE I switched tabs to Sephora I read this and thought of this:


  KA-KAW!!!!!! in this motherhugger!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Thank you! And ordered!







I couldn't pass it up either---it's limited edition!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ozymandias said:


> I'm tempted to get the Becca brushed copper, but I'm not sure how it would work on NC20. Maybe more like a blush?


    Blushed Copper does appear pretty pigmented.  It's described as, "copper with rose gold tones" but no indication of how shimmery it will appear on until I get it.
   I'd bet on Monday w/flash shipping.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Blushed Copper does appear pretty pigmented.  It's described as, "copper with rose gold tones" but no indication of how shimmery it will appear on until I get it.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'd bet on Monday w/flash shipping.[/COLOR]


Meddy! :hug:


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 6, 2015)

I almost ordered the Becca powder, but since i just got the Estee Lauder Bronze gelee powder yesterday, imma exercise self-control and wait for swatches.... For now.
  Anyone know if the highlighter is gna be online only?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Meddy!


   Naomi!!!



***Running in slow MO.  Hair blowing in the wind***


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Naomi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ****Running in slow MO.  Hair blowing in the wind****


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Naomi!!![/COLOR]:hug:  [COLOR=0000FF]***Running in slow MO.  Hair blowing in the wind***[/COLOR]


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


 I sense you hunting for a GIF for that this very minute!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I sense you hunting for a GIF for that this very minute!!![/COLOR]:lmao:


Not exact, but it's cute!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Not exact, but it's cute!


 :lmao:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I sense you hunting for a GIF for that this very minute!!![/COLOR]:lmao:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 6, 2015)

I just heard about the Becca release and ran on here but it's old news.  I promptly ordered but hesitated for 30 seconds since Topaz arrived a few hours ago.  Has anyone tried the new Becca Poured one?


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


:lol: So cute!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>






DYING!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just heard about the Becca release and ran on here but it's old news.  I promptly ordered but hesitated for 30 seconds since Topaz arrived a few hours ago.  Has anyone tried the new Becca Poured one?


 I had one in my cart but I didn't feel knowledgeable enough to try it.  I was thinking it would be like a MAC CCB.  Creams and gels are just high maintenance---if you want 
   them to stay put and last you need to set them w/a powder.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 7, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just heard about the Becca release and ran on here but it's old news.  I promptly ordered but hesitated for 30 seconds since Topaz arrived a few hours ago.  Has anyone tried the new Becca Poured one?


  I keep staring at it. Something is telling me I want it! BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT THE HELL IT IS!!!!! I need information stat!


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 7, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> I almost ordered the Becca powder, but since i just got the Estee Lauder Bronze gelee powder yesterday, imma exercise self-control and wait for swatches.... For now.
> Anyone know if the highlighter is gna be online only?


Is the Estee one for Summer '15? Where did you find it?


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 7, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Is the Estee one for Summer '15? Where did you find it?


  The re-released it briefly on thursday so i ordered it.


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Naomi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I keep staring at it. Something is telling me I want it! BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT THE HELL IT IS!!!!! I need information stat!






 When you find out please let me know!!!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi new to this thread! Someone in the sephora thread mentioned this one so I had to come & take a peak!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 7, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> Hi new to this thread! Someone in the sephora thread mentioned this one so I had to come & take a peak!


  Welcome to the crazy!


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> Hi new to this thread! Someone in the sephora thread mentioned this one so I had to come & take a peak!


  Welcome and proceed with caution!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 7, 2015)

Swatch just posted on the Becca IG:


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 7, 2015)

Can't wait until mine arrives!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Mar 7, 2015)

Pics and swatches of Becca Blushed Copper & shimmering skin Perfector Poured in Topaz:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> Hi new to this thread! Someone in the sephora thread mentioned this one so I had to come & take a peak!






 GlamMomAngel/GMA . *  W**E**L**C**O**M**E!!!  *I'll just warn you straight up.....once you're in, 
there's no getting out


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

That's just gorgeous!!!  Mine shipped--------should arrive by Monday


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


    Thanks so much for taking the time to take these pics & swatches!!!   Blushed Copper's design is like the Champagne Gold pressed highlighter.  What do you think of 
   BC and how do you like Poured in Topaz?  What's the consistency----creamy or gel cream?


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome!! Bronzers & highlighters are my fav part of my makeup routine  I preordered the new Estée lauder bronze goddess can't wait to get it! I'm still interested in heatwave if anyone knows how I can get my hands on it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

T has the poured perfectors up but she hasn't yet reviewed them.      http://www.temptalia.com/becca-shimmering-skin-perfector-poured-spring-2015


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> I'm still interested in heatwave if anyone knows how I can get my hands on it!






My pleasure GMA!!!  I'm dying for the new EL bronze goddess gelee.  I have every one that EL put out and backups of Modern Mercury & Heat Wave.
     I've already gone through one of each of those.  I think you can find Heat Wave at a CCO or online via EBay or even Amazon.  It just depends on how much you 
     want to pay for it.  Where did you pre order Bronze Goddess?  I can't find anyone carrying it---too early I think other then Sephora's release, which I missed.


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>








 So nice! Thanks for posting


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks so much for taking the time to take these pics & swatches!!!   Blushed Copper's design is like the Champagne Gold pressed highlighter.  What do you think of[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   BC and how do you like [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Poured in Topaz?  What's the consistency----creamy or gel cream?[/COLOR]


  The consistency isn't too emollient but easy to apply/blend; thin and not too emollient and definitely creamy more so than gel-cream.


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:  [COLOR=0000FF]My pleasure GMA!!!  I'm dying for the new EL bronze goddess gelee.  I have every one that EL put out and backups of Modern Mercury & Heat Wave.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     I've already gone through [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]one of each of those.  I think you can find Heat Wave at a CCO or online via EBay or even Amazon.  It just depends on how much you[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     want to pay for it.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Where did you pre [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]order Bronze Goddess?  I can't find anyone carrying it---too early I think other then Sephora's release, which I missed.[/COLOR]


  I looked on eBay & someone had it for $250  I preordered at an Estée lauder counter last month


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> The consistency isn't too emollient but easy to apply/blend; thin and not too emollient and definitely creamy more so than gel-cream.


 Thanks


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> I preordered at an Estée lauder counter last month


   I really 'like' Heat Wave but not $250 _like_!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 7, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> Hi new to this thread! Someone in the sephora thread mentioned this one so I had to come & take a peak!


 Welcome!!! And enjoy the ride!


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 7, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


blushed copper is so pretty


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 7, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


  been waiting for a WOC swatch for the new Becca highlighter, thank you!.... guess im gon get this one too!


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 7, 2015)

Also, i finally got the Perles d'Etoiles, how do y'all wear the meteorites? like a finishing powder or wah?
  p.s. why does it smell so amazing


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Also, i finally got the Perles d'Etoiles, how do y'all wear the meteorites? like a finishing powder or wah?
> p.s. why does it smell so amazing


  Congrats on finding the holiday perles......there's a thread for those too: WORSHIP THE BALLS- A thread for Guerlain meteorites and the women who love them!
    http://www.specktra.net/t/190016/worship-the-balls-a-thread-for-guerlain-meteorites-and-the-women-who-love-them/1680

I definitely wear them as a finishing powder, and like you, I love the smell!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Congrats on finding the holiday perles......there's a thread for those too: WORSHIP THE BALLS- A thread for Guerlain meteorites and the women who love them![/COLOR]   http://www.specktra.net/t/190016/wo...n-meteorites-and-the-women-who-love-them/1680    [COLOR=0000FF]I definitely wear them as a finishing powder, and like you, I love the smell!!!![/COLOR]


 My mom also loves the guerlain products smell


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> My mom also loves the guerlain products smell


   I find it soothing C.


----------



## Joojimeep (Mar 7, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Swatch just posted on the Becca IG:


  I'm tempted to get this, but I'm worried that it'll be too dark for my pale skin...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2015)

Joojimeep said:


> I'm tempted to get this, but I'm worried that it'll be too dark for my pale skin...


    Maybe waiting until there are more swatches & pics of people actually wearing it would be best for you.  It does appear to be a deep / dark color.


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Mar 7, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ka-kaw ka-kaw!!! Like a hawk swooping down on its prey!!!!





Vineetha said:


>


  you all are too much. New to this thread


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 8, 2015)

Hope Blushed Copper sticks around until I get paid Friday!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Hope Blushed Copper sticks around until I get paid Friday!


   Me too Yazmin.  It's really pretty.


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Hope Blushed Copper sticks around until I get paid Friday!


  You pushed me over the edge  if it is too dark as a highlight on me I will use it as blush


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I find it soothing C. [/COLOR]:haha:


 Yes! Not overwhelming and it lasts long too.


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:  [COLOR=0000FF]My pleasure GMA!!!  I'm dying for the new EL bronze goddess gelee.  I have every one that EL put out and backups of Modern Mercury & Heat Wave.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     I've already gone through [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]one of each of those.  I think you can find Heat Wave at a CCO or online via EBay or even Amazon.  It just depends on how much you[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     want to pay for it.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Where did you pre [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]order Bronze Goddess?  I can't find anyone carrying it---too early I think other then Sephora's release, which I missed.[/COLOR]


  Was bronze goddess already available at sephora? If so, I missed it completely. I am going to have to buy this online, so I'm not sure who would have it first.


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Congrats on finding the holiday perles......there's a thread for those too: WORSHIP THE BALLS- A thread for Guerlain meteorites and the women who love them!
> http://www.specktra.net/t/190016/worship-the-balls-a-thread-for-guerlain-meteorites-and-the-women-who-love-them/1680
> 
> I definitely wear them as a finishing powder, and like you, I love the smell!!!!


  okay. thanks for the link!!!


----------



## Dalshandra (Mar 8, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Pics and swatches of Becca Blushed Copper & shimmering skin Perfector Poured in Topaz:


  Wow these look so exciting! Are there testers already out in the NYC Sephora's? I've grown to hate the "find this product in your area" function on the sephora site. I end up going to the locations they list only to be sorely disappointed that they not only don't have the testers they don't even know what I'm talking about. I don't blame the sales associates, I just wish Sephora could get their act together with this site functionality!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Mar 8, 2015)

Dalshandra said:


> Wow these look so exciting! Are there testers already out in the NYC Sephora's? I've grown to hate the "find this product in your area" function on the sephora site. I end up going to the locations they list only to be sorely disappointed that they not only don't have the testers they don't even know what I'm talking about. I don't blame the sales associates, I just wish Sephora could get their act together with this site functionality!


  Yeah those item locators are very hit and miss, but in this case, they were correct  I obviously didn't check all, but I went to the location on Madison Ave and they had some there (although not out on display). You also have to speak to the right person... I was told they didn't have the product twice before a third associate took the time to look into it and found it. Strangely enough, the locations that were listed having the items in stock don't actually carry the Becca line, just specific hot sellers.  ETA: picked up Opal today:


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 8, 2015)

I ordered blushed copper it should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. I can't wait


----------



## Shars (Mar 8, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


>


  Ooooh. I really need to hurry on up and pick up Opal. I love how they are each so different but still very flattering.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ozymandias said:


> Was bronze goddess already available at sephora? If so, I missed it completely. I am going to have to buy this online, so I'm not sure who would have it first.


  You know it seems like several stores have bits and pieces of the collection, but Sephora was the only one with the 
  highlighter powder gelée, and only for a minute.  We'll have to keep waiting and watching for it to resurface.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I ordered blushed copper it should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. I can't wait


   Yay. 




 I'm expecting mine tomorrow


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ooooh. I really need to hurry on up and pick up Opal. I love how they are each so different but still very flattering.


  Do you have Topaz Shars?


----------



## Shars (Mar 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you have Topaz Shars?


  I didn't pick it up since I had picked up the Balm Betty-Lou but it's been on my list along with Opal and Rose Gold. I've now added Blushed Copper to that list too lol.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 8, 2015)

So I just ordered the new mark.Touch & Glow Shimmer Cream Cubes All Over Face Palette in the shade Coral Glow that just came out, it looks fab! I have the first one and wore the heck out of it so much that I have been giving it a break. You can swirl your brush over the whole thing or use your finger on a specific cube color to apply.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I didn't pick it up since I had picked up the Balm Betty-Lou but it's been on my list along with Opal and Rose Gold. I've now added Blushed Copper to that list too lol.


   I think Topaz will look really good on that pretty face of yours!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> So I just ordered the new mark.Touch & Glow Shimmer Cream Cubes All Over Face Palette in the shade Coral Glow that just came out, it looks fab! I have the first one and wore the heck out of it so much that I have been giving it a break. You can swirl your brush over the whole thing or use your finger on a specific cube color to apply.


 ​I love those fiery colors!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> So I just ordered the new mark.Touch & Glow Shimmer Cream Cubes All Over Face Palette in the shade Coral Glow that just came out, it looks fab! I have the first one and wore the heck out of it so much that I have been giving it a break. You can swirl your brush over the whole thing or use your finger on a specific cube color to apply.


gorgeous, i love it...


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Swatch just posted on the Becca IG:


----------



## Monsy (Mar 9, 2015)

I played with becca highlighters yesterday for the first time. Incredibly soft texture. Colors meh... they are pretty but so dupable. I have probably 425254 HL that look exactly the same


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 9, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> Hi new to this thread! Someone in the sephora thread mentioned this one so I had to come & take a peak!


Welcome!


----------



## Shars (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think Topaz will look really good on that pretty face of yours!!!








 I'm going to pick it up during the next sale!


----------



## jenise (Mar 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I played with becca highlighters yesterday for the first time. Incredibly soft texture. Colors meh... they are pretty but so dupable. I have probably 425254 HL that look exactly the same


 The texture is so unique! And they truly make your face glow - opal is the one I use when I want that wet highlight look. They're all so gorgeous though


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

The mini rose gold compact is soo cute!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> The mini rose gold compact is soo cute!!


  yep I want it bc how cute it is!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 9, 2015)

Saw that mini set yesterday at ulta.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> The mini rose gold compact is soo cute!!


 It is!!! I hope they launch the set in another shade too like moonstone :haha: !! It's so cute!!


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 9, 2015)

Ladies!!! Heatwave is in stock! Hurry:

  Heres the link: http://m.sephora.com/product/P393949?icid2=estee_lauder_whats_new_carousel_P393949_image


----------



## jenise (Mar 9, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Ladies!!! Heatwave is in stock! Hurry:
> 
> Heres the link: http://m.sephora.com/product/P393949?icid2=estee_lauder_whats_new_carousel_P393949_image


  its much bronzier than heat wave


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 9, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Ladies!!! Heatwave is in stock! Hurry:  Heres the link: http://m.sephora.com/product/P393949?icid2=estee_lauder_whats_new_carousel_P393949_image


  No!!! I missed it already!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 9, 2015)

Ozymandias said:


> No!!! I missed it already!


  Have I told you I love your name?


  Does anyone one have the Lorac Tantalizer? What are your thoughts?


----------



## josephine90 (Mar 9, 2015)

found this thread from the Sephora's one, it might be dangerous!


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 9, 2015)

I was able to snag an Estée lauder gelee before it disappeared again. Hopefully it goes through! I've went highlighter crazy these past couple weeks. Got becca pressed powders in opal, champagne gold, and the new blushed copper is on the way. Plus both the cinderella beauty powders and Kevyn aucoin's celestial powder in starlight.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Have I told you I love your name?
> 
> 
> Does anyone one have the Lorac Tantalizer? What are your thoughts?


  if you are talking about the baked one I have it 
  it's not a highlighter it's a very warm toned bronzer. with a glow it's not matte


----------



## jenise (Mar 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Have I told you I love your name?   Does anyone one have the Lorac Tantalizer? What are your thoughts?


 I love it - as said above I use mine as a bronzer bu on darker skin I see how it can be used as a highlighter! It's gorgeous. I have a mini from ulta


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

josephine90 said:


> found this thread from the Sephora's one, it might be dangerous!
> Hold onto your wallet Josie!!!!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *crystalzi*
> ...


  Great highlighter haul!!!!  I thought my Becca Blushes Copper would be here today but UPS changed the delivery to tomorrow.  I'm wearing Opal today....it was my fav 
   of the Becca highlighters but I can't decide which one I like best at this point.  Topaz and Rose Gold are both really nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I played with becca highlighters yesterday for the first time. Incredibly soft texture. Colors meh... they are pretty but so dupable. I have probably 425254 HL that look exactly the same


   Most highlighters and all the other stuff we buy are dupable Monsy----when did we ever let that stop us



Not too often.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Most highlighters and all the other stuff we buy are dupable Monsy----when did we ever let that stop us
> 
> 
> 
> Not too often.


  So true.
  But I have some HL that are such HG material that my expectations are very high. If color is for example similar to Amber diamond but texture/packaging/brand name is just ok I can't buy it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> The mini rose gold compact is soo cute!!


    That's adorable!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/becca-moonstone-shimmering-skin-perfector-poured-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Have I told you I love your name?
> 
> 
> Does anyone one have the Lorac Tantalizer? What are your thoughts?


  I still haven't used my mini but I keep buying more.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/becca-moonstone-shimmering-skin-perfector-poured-review-photos-swatches


  I had one in my cart for two days and then decided against it.  They look intriguing but I don't do well with creams highlighters.  It's just so easy to apply a powder.  For me, a cream requires more precision and for it to last you need to set it with a powder.  Are you buying one???


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I still haven't used my mini but I keep buying more.


  You need adult supervision ICL!  I think I should go shopping with you!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I had one in my cart for two days and then decided against it.  They look intriguing but I don't do well with creams highlighters.  It's just so easy to apply a powder.  For me, a cream requires more precision and for it to last you need to set it with a powder.  Are you buying one???


  I have moonstone in my cart too!! I cant make up my mind either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !I prefer Powder to cream as well! I got Becca Copper one and EL Powder Geelee in the last couple of days!! I also want to pick up MJ Mirage Filter!!


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Have I told you I love your name?   Does anyone one have the Lorac Tantalizer? What are your thoughts?


  Thank you !


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I have moonstone in my cart too!! I cant make up my mind either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I was on the fence until Blushed Copper came out---I ordered that instead.  I missed EL Bronzed Goddess again but a special little angel grabbed one for me.  I'm not 
  familiar with MJ Mirage Filter but if you insist I need to check it out, I will!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I was on the fence until Blushed Copper came out---I ordered that instead.  I missed EL Bronzed Goddess again but a special little angel grabbed one for me.  I'm not[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  familiar with MJ Mirage Filter [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]but if you insist I need to check it out, I will!![/COLOR]   :haha:


 :haha: sephora thread had raves about the duo!!   Sooo happy she picked an extra for you meddy!! She really is an angel!! We PMed you but I suppose you didn't see it on time!!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Mar 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Have I told you I love your name?   Does anyone one have the Lorac Tantalizer? What are your thoughts?


  I have it. It's more of a bronzer on me. Very pretty


----------



## Shars (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was on the fence until Blushed Copper came out---I ordered that instead.  I missed EL Bronzed Goddess again but a special little angel grabbed one for me.  I'm not
> familiar with MJ Mirage Filter but if you insist I need to check it out, I will!!


  She is awesome sauce, isn't she?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Sooo happy she picked an extra for you meddy!! She really is an angel!! We PMed you but I suppose you didn't see it on time!!


    I did check them out.  They look really nice!!! I'm still working my way through my Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate duo so I'll pass for now.

   Meeee toooo.  I would have been online but a friend stopped by unexpectedly for tea-----imagine that!  The deal was going down and I was 
having tea-time.  Well you ladies had my back!!!!  Thank you so, so much.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> She is awesome sauce, isn't she?


  TOTALLY


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 9, 2015)

I swore I was going to put on the brakes after my husband surprised me with _Dentelle Precieuse_ for Valentine's Day and yet I ordered _Blushed Copper_ *and* the LE Estée Lauder gelee...


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 9, 2015)

Got shipment confirmation on my Gelee! So thankful 
  I hope I like it


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got shipment confirmation on my Gelee! So thankful  I hope I like it


   I got my shipping confirmation too!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 9, 2015)

SO excited!! I kept missing out on the EL courreges illuminating face powder.... And then I stumbled upon this!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Swatched that baby up real quick! They only had two, and the SA said they just put them out today. So excited!! Also swatched the eyeshadows and they're SO soft to the touch and pretty. I didn't take the plunge today because I already had enough in my little basket. I'll put the swatches of those in the sephora thread when I get home!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Swatched that baby up real quick! They only had two, and the SA said they just put them out today. So excited!! Also swatched the eyeshadows and they're SO soft to the touch and pretty. I didn't take the plunge today because I already had enough in my little basket. I'll put the swatches of those in the sephora thread when I get home!


  Which store? counter or a sephora?
  lucky u! Mine is on pre order


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Which store? counter or a sephora? lucky u! Mine is on pre order


  A sephora! Boca raton town center   Maybe they'll start popping up in store for sephoras with EL


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I got my shipping confirmation too!


 Me too :cheers:


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 9, 2015)

Y





Vineetha said:


> Me too :cheers:


  Yay!  Glad you told charisma too!  I thought she had gotten it already!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I had one in my cart for two days and then decided against it.  They look intriguing but I don't do well with creams highlighters.  It's just so easy to apply a powder.  For me, a cream requires more precision and for it to last you need to set it with a powder.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Are you buying one???[/COLOR]


 That's the reason why I skipped the poured ones too Meddy.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 9, 2015)

boschicka said:


> A little late to the party, but...  Hi, my name is boschicka and I hoard highlighters.


this is the most beautiful thing I have seen in awhile loveeeee them all u got some gems in there


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/becca-moonstone-shimmering-skin-perfector-poured-review-photos-swatches
> I had one in my cart for two days and then decided against it.  They look intriguing but I don't do well with creams highlighters.  It's just so easy to apply a powder.  For me, a cream requires more precision and for it to last you need to set it with a powder.  Are you buying one???


  This makes me want to use cream highlighters on you and make you love them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I keep missing the EL gelee! Can't wait for it to officially launch!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 9, 2015)

I got my artist couture mermaid fantasy today I just got home from work so I've had my makeup on all day but I figured I'd throw this over it just to try it out here are a few pics it's kind of hard to capture the color in photos but it gives a very lovely ethereal glow with a green flash it's actually way more wearable than I thought it would be.


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/becca-moonstone-shimmering-skin-perfector-poured-review-photos-swatches


  I bought this and wasnt impressed. Its going back to Sephora. Creams in general are harder to work with but this was too sheer on me and I am an NC15.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 9, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got my artist couture mermaid fantasy today I just got home from work so I've had my makeup on all day but I figured I'd throw this over it just to try it out here are a few pics it's kind of hard to capture the color in photos but it gives a very lovely ethereal glow with a green flash it's actually way more wearable than I thought it would be.


Wowza it's beautiful


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got shipment confirmation on my Gelee! So thankful
> I hope I like it
> 
> 
> ...


   Squeals!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> I bought this and wasnt impressed. Its going back to Sephora. Creams in general are harder to work with but this was too sheer on me and I am an NC15.


    That's exactly why I skipped it---creams are high maintenance---at least for me they are, and if you don't set them with powder they slip, fade &/or migrate.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> *This makes me want to use cream highlighters on you and make you love them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Would you do that to me Yazmin???  You would actually hold an old lady down and put cream on her cheekbones?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>


    That's pretty awesome!!!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 9, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Wowza it's beautiful


  It's so much better in person my pictures do no justice lol plus the jar is pretty big it should last a long time.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's pretty awesome!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 9, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got my artist couture mermaid fantasy today I just got home from work so I've had my makeup on all day but I figured I'd throw this over it just to try it out here are a few pics it's kind of hard to capture the color in photos but it gives a very lovely ethereal glow with a green flash it's actually way more wearable than I thought it would be.


  So beautiful! I got mine today too and love it. It's a little like the darlinggirl spectral shift in mystique that I have but more finely milled. I tried to get a pic but highlighter is so hard to capture!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 9, 2015)

Wrong post


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Would you do that to me Yazmin???  You would actually hold an old lady down and put cream on her cheekbones?


  I would never hold you down. That would be mean.  


  I'd just ply you with alcohol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I would never hold you down. That would be mean.
> 
> 
> I'd just ply you with alcohol!






That would work!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 10, 2015)

LOL at Yazmin and Meddy.

  OMG at that mermaid powder, it's gorgeous!

  Meddy, what EL gelee did the angel get for you? I thought you got the one that was recently released.  I'm confused. LOL


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 10, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> I bought this and wasnt impressed. Its going back to Sephora. Creams in general are harder to work with but this was too sheer on me and I am an NC15.


  Thanks for letting us know.  I was curious about this formula.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 10, 2015)

I love Mac Daddy's Artist Couture Highlighters.  I have the all the travel size versions. He said he was releasing supernova again and I cant wait because I have always wanted a pink highlighter like that.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 10, 2015)

Becca Highlighter Swatches!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Becca Highlighter Swatches!!


  Yassssss so happy I ordered now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be here tomorrow


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Becca Highlighter Swatches!!






 Mine just arrived too Vee.  I LOVE the rose-gold/copper compact!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 10, 2015)

@Medgal07 I can't remember if it was in this thread or All Things Sephora thread that you wanted me to let you know my thoughts on the EL Courreges Powder. It's BEAUTIFUL! I love it. I applied it with a tapered highlighting brush on the high points of my cheeks and it was very, very, nice.  SO Glad I picked it up!! It's not to golden or too dark for my fair skin, too. Always a plus.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] ompom: [COLOR=0000FF] Mine just arrived too Vee.  I LOVE the rose-gold/copper compact!!  [/COLOR]


 Yayyy!!! Me too :yahoo:


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Becca Highlighter Swatches!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

When I ordered Blushed Copper I wondered how it compared to EL's Illuminating Powder Gelées in Shimmering Sands and Topaz Chameleon.  They're not even close!




1) Becca Blushed Copper
2) EL Shimmering Sands
3) EL Topaz Chameleon


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 10, 2015)

My Blushed Copper should be here today, but I won't be able to swatch it until later tonight. The anticipation is killing me!

  ...then my Estee Lauder should be here tomorrow. And then I will be properly buried in highlighters and other products I have yet to use.


----------



## Shars (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> When I ordered Blushed Copper I wondered how it compared to EL's Illuminating Powder Gelées in Shimmering Sands and Topaz Chameleon.  They're not even close!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Topaz Chameleon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm still hoping I can find that at a CCO!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]When I ordered Blushed Copper I wondered how it compared to EL's Illuminating Powder Gelées in Shimmering Sands and Topaz Chameleon.  They're not even close![/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]1) Becca Blushed Copper[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]2) EL Shimmering Sands[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]3) EL Topaz Chameleon[/COLOR]


 I have topaz chameleon but that shimmering sands :eyelove:


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 10, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I love Mac Daddy's Artist Couture Highlighters.  I have the all the travel size versions. He said he was releasing supernova again and I cant wait because I have always wanted a pink highlighter like that.:cheer:


  I haven't played with mine yet. Came across them again while looking for something else last night.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 10, 2015)

I am yet to try it on my face but yeah honestly the shade frightens me too lol!! But it's a really pretty true copper shade!! I am hoping it can be buffed well or used over a blush!! Will keep you posted!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 10, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> My Blushed Copper should be here today, but I won't be able to swatch it until later tonight. The anticipation is killing me!
> 
> ...then my Estee Lauder should be here tomorrow. And then I will be properly buried in highlighters and other products I have yet to use.


  That is part of made hesitate to get the EL as I had just ordered Blushed Copper and my unused, new purchases pile is starting to pile up.  Welcome to the club.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> *Great Swatches!  Where is mine?  Hoping it comes soon.*
> 
> 
> Great swatches.  I'm wondering if it is anything like my favorite highlighter for the past year, Mac Perfectly Poised.  It doesn't really matter because that one has a copper and a pink duochrome that look lovely mixed together.
> ...


 I hope it arrives soon to ICL!!!  I don't have MAC Perfectly Poised---I haven't purchased a MAC highlighter/powder in quite some time.
   I agree---having new items to use in queue is a way of life for hardcore makeup addicts.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> My Blushed Copper should be here today, but I won't be able to swatch it until later tonight. The anticipation is killing me!
> 
> ...then my Estee Lauder should be here tomorrow. And then *I will be properly buried in highlighters and other products I have yet to use. *
> 
> ...


  I don't reach for it often enough Vee!!  Product overload!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 10, 2015)

My item arrived.  I took a quick comparison pic but I'm having some trouble uploading.  I did some computer upgrades yesterday and things are moving slowly.  Anyway, I swatched Blushed Copper against Mac Perfectly Poised and they are quite different.  Blushed Copper looks more rosy in tone next to the copper in the Perfectly Poised duo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am yet to try it on my face but yeah honestly the shade frightens me too lol!! But it's a really pretty true copper shade!! I am hoping it can be buffed well or used over a blush!! Will keep you posted!!


 Yes.  You're right Vee!  I suspect a little goes a long way------I'll start VERY small and build and buff as I go.  I can see this working with my bronzer and similarly hued blush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My item arrived.  I took a quick comparison pic but I'm having some trouble uploading.  I did some computer upgrades yesterday and things are moving slowly.  Anyway, I swatched *Blushed Copper against Mac Perfectly Poised and they are quite different.*  Blushed Copper looks more rosy in tone next to the copper in the Perfectly Poised duo.


 That's good ICL!!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Got shipment confirmation on my Gelee! So thankful  I hope I like it


 Just got mine today it's so gorgeous! Csnt wait to actually try it on


----------



## jenise (Mar 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yes.  You're right Vee![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I suspect a little goes a long way------I'll start VERY small and build and buff as I go.  I can see this working with my bronzer and similarly hued blush.[/COLOR]


 I blended a swatch out of it on my hand and it blends out very well! I can't wait to wear it with NARS madly & some bronzer


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 10, 2015)

My becca copper came! I am nw20 and it wears like a blush on me. It is so beautiful and blends out gorgeous. I get my el gelee tomorrow yay!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

jenise said:


> I blended a swatch out of it on my hand and it blends out very well! I can't wait to wear it with NARS madly & some bronzer


    I'm loving the texture---it's so soft and smooth.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 10, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> My becca copper came! I am nw20 and it wears like a blush on me. It is so beautiful and blends out gorgeous. I get my el gelee tomorrow yay!


  So glad it worked out for you.  It looks it would be a pretty shade for blush too.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 10, 2015)

I apologize for the shadow.



  L-R: EL Topaz Chameleon
         EL Bronze Goddess
         EL Heat Wave
         EL Modern Mercury
         EL Shimmering Sands
         Becca Blushed Copper
  Bottom: EL Courreges




  L to R:  Becca Topaz
              Becca Moonstone
              Becca Opal
              Becca Rose Gold
              Becca Blushed Copper


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 10, 2015)

So I swatched my becca copper next to the new kashuk highlighter that just came out. Very similar but not exact dupes. The darker rose is becca's. They are both gorgeous rose golds!


----------



## jenise (Mar 10, 2015)

More swatches added to the bunch:


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 10, 2015)

crystalzi said:


>


  I just saw that highlighter on a blog this morning! I'm tempted to go pick that up with the eyeshadow palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> My becca copper came! I am nw20 and it wears like a blush on me. It is so beautiful and blends out gorgeous. I get my el gelee tomorrow yay!


  Awesome!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Subparbrina (Mar 10, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


>








 And I was trying so hard to talk myself out of buying this


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm new to this thread and debated subscribing because I have a feeling you all will make me spend all my money on highlighters! But then i figured that wasn't necessarily a bad thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here are my swatches I posted to Instagram earlier ::

  (I/'m MAC NC50)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh my god guys.... 

  I love this.. so much.
  I put it on without makeup and it seemed too dark for a highlight, but I think on top of my blush it will glow. I'll try it tomorrow @[email protected] omg I love this.. I kinda wanna use it as a shadow lol






  On the other hand.. wth Estee Lauder.... there's like nothing showing up on me . :/


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this thread and debated subscribing because I have a feeling you all will make me spend all my money on highlighters! But then i figured that wasn't necessarily a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yasssssss honey I can't wait till tomorrow


----------



## montREALady (Mar 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this thread and debated subscribing because I have a feeling you all will make me spend all my money on highlighters! But then i figured that wasn't necessarily a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG I've kind of not been paying attention to the thread because it's in too deep for me but I saw you say you were new to the thread and that caught my attention. I have to say that this PHOTO IS EVERYTHINGGGGG!!!! WTF??? Uggh, get me outta here! *runs*

  It does remind me of my NYX Copper blush though...


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> OMG I've kind of not been paying attention to the thread because it's in too deep for me but I saw you say you were new to the thread and that caught my attention. I have to say that this PHOTO IS EVERYTHINGGGGG!!!! WTF??? Uggh, get me outta here! *runs*


  Awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




teeehehe thanks =)
  All my brown skin ladies ... this is a MUST have!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Oh my god guys....
> 
> I love this.. so much.
> I put it on without makeup and it seemed too dark for a highlight, but I think on top of my blush it will glow. I'll try it tomorrow @[email protected] omg I love this.. I kinda wanna use it as a shadow lol
> ...


I want to use it as a shadow too! But I feel like people will be able to see my eyelids from a mile away though lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I want to use it as a shadow too! But I feel like people will be able to see my eyelids from a mile away though lol


  I think that's fine, u guys can all spot me from a mile away hahah... 
  It's so beautiful


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this thread and debated subscribing because I have a feeling you all will make me spend all my money on highlighters! But then i figured that wasn't necessarily a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  same MAC shade, and ive been on the fence about getting it or not. But yeah, this kinda just sealed the deal. *slowly adds it to my cart*
  thanks for the swatch.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> On the other hand.. wth Estee Lauder.... there's like nothing showing up on me . :/


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this thread and debated subscribing because I have a feeling you all will make me spend all my money on highlighters! But then i figured that wasn't necessarily a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this thread and debated subscribing because I have a feeling you all will make me spend all my money on highlighters! But then i figured that wasn't necessarily a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...






WELCOME!  Enjoy your new Becca highlighter----one of MANY to come.  You're one of us now Jaymuse!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I think that's fine, u guys can all spot me from a mile away hahah...
> It's so beautiful
> It would probably look really pretty
> 
> ...


  I'm eager to check that out too Pretty.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Mar 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this thread and debated subscribing because I have a feeling you all will make me spend all my money on highlighters! But then i figured that wasn't necessarily a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!! I can't wait for mine, I ordered last night. : )


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> * Beautiful VK.  I'm sure if you apply it lightly and buff it there's no way you'll have carrot cheeks.  You're a pro so I know you'll rock it right!!!*
> *  I can see the gelée.  I'm eager to compare this one to the old formula.*
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you, you are so sweet! I hope I can make it work!  

  I'll give u guys some swatches later comparing! I like the Gelee on my cheeks but I did have to build it up and make it work today. The finish to me is more like the subtle ambient lighting powders by hourglass, very subtle.


----------



## Shars (Mar 11, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this thread and debated subscribing because I have a feeling you all will make me spend all my money on highlighters! But then i figured that wasn't necessarily a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love LOVE this on you! Definitely going to pick this up.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 11, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this thread and debated subscribing because I have a feeling you all will make me spend all my money on highlighters! But then i figured that wasn't necessarily a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Mar 11, 2015)

Becca Poured in Rose Gold arrived today! Quick messy swatch in natural light:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I *think* I like it more than Opal, but both are beautiful. Only one I'm on the fence about is Topaz-- a bit to yellow toned for me, and Cover Fx's highlight in the contour palette is more suitable, IMO.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 11, 2015)

EL Highlighter! I already posted the swatches in the EL thread but for HAA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here we go!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 11, 2015)

soft and gentle


----------



## odditoria (Mar 11, 2015)

Kinda want to get the best highlighter, right now. What do you all recommend? LIKE MUST HAVE. Staple for every collection?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> soft and gentle


  It really is


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm thinking about getting MAC Gold Deposit. I've seen it in the new packaging and it doesn't look as chunky/ glittery like it used to. Anyone have an opinion about the old Gold Deposit vs the newer one in the new packaging? I used to have the old one but I found it to be soooooo glittery, chunky glitter at that, that I felt like a Cullen when I went outside.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 11, 2015)

odditoria said:


> Kinda want to get the best highlighter, right now. What do you all recommend? LIKE MUST HAVE. Staple for every collection?


  What's your skintone?


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 11, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Becca Poured in Rose Gold arrived today! Quick messy swatch in natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I ordered this when it came back in stock a couple of days ago. It's arriving tomorrow. Didn't want to take a chance that it wouldn't be available during the VIB sale - I'll get Opal and Topaz Poured then.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 11, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I ordered this when it came back in stock a couple of days ago. It's arriving tomorrow. Didn't want to take a chance that it wouldn't be available during the VIB sale - I'll get Opal and Topaz Poured then.


  I'm going to see a girl about a tattoo in a few hours and then I'm going down to south beach to check out the poured highlighters. This is the only store in my area that is carrying this particular product.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I love LOVE this on you! Definitely going to pick this up.


  You must Shars---don't snooze on this one---I think it's limited edition.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm thinking about getting MAC Gold Deposit. I've seen it in the new packaging and it doesn't look as chunky/ glittery like it used to. Anyone have an opinion about the old Gold Deposit vs the newer one in the new packaging? I used to have the old one but I found it to be soooooo glittery, chunky glitter at that, that I felt like a Cullen when I went outside.


I have the new packaging and it isn't so bad

  I don't find it to be super glittery but you will still get your shimmer on

  I'm wearing it in my avi and i've got a few pics on my instagram


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 11, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I have the new packaging and it isn't so bad
> 
> I don't find it to be super glittery but you will still get your shimmer on
> 
> I'm wearing it in my avi and i've got a few pics on my instagram


  Thank you I'll be checking it out when I hit the beach later. I'll also check out your instagram!


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 11, 2015)

I got my el gelee today. I am nw20 and it was non-existent on my skin as well. Returning it today


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Mar 11, 2015)

blushed copper blended out. This is going to be a great blush topper for me


----------



## odditoria (Mar 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> What's your skintone?


  NC20


----------



## Monsy (Mar 11, 2015)

MAC soft and gentle and MAC lightscapade


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 11, 2015)

Love all the pics.  Keep 'em coming.

  Today's highlighter pick was new to me Becca Topaz.  I paired it with my old Mac Ripe Peach Blush.  So many new highlighters so little time.

  I asked SA about when the EL Bronze Goddess highlighter was due in.  She said any day now (Nordies). She said there was a stick coming too.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 11, 2015)

Please post pics of Topaz swatches/looks! I am considering ordering it


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 11, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Please post pics of Topaz swatches/looks! I am considering ordering it


 






   Topaz is the color on the far right. The larger swatch.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Topaz is the color on the far right. The larger swatch.


 GORGEOUS! Thank you for posting.   This goes on my to-buy list !!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> EL Highlighter! I already posted the swatches in the EL thread but for HAA :haha:  here we go!!  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


ok so I don't need it if I have opal!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I have the new packaging and it isn't so bad
> 
> I don't find it to be super glittery but you will still get your shimmer on
> 
> *I'm wearing it in my avi and i've got a few pics on my instagram*


  You look really pretty JM!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

samanthadee1688 said:


> blushed copper blended out. This is going to be a great blush topper for me   It is so pretty.  Glad you're loving it!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte*
> 
> ...


 Becca has really done a nice job with their highlighters!!!   Did she say what  the stick is??


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> EL Highlighter! I already posted the swatches in the EL thread but for HAA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Vee how are you feeling about the formula of the new Gelee???


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It is so pretty.  Glad you're loving it!
> 
> Becca has really done a nice job with their highlighters!!!   Did she say what  the stick is??


From the Bronze Goddess thread--karen / mob has pictures and swatches.  It's a pink cream in a stick (sort of like a Nars Multiple): http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/the-bronze-age-returns-estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-shimmering-nudes/


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 12, 2015)

Received my Becca Blushed Copper yesterday can't wait to do a look using it. I have all their highlighters I love them


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Mar 12, 2015)

Found this beauty at the fashion fair counter


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> From the Bronze Goddess thread--karen / mob has pictures and swatches.  It's a pink cream in a stick (sort of like a Nars Multiple): http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/the-bronze-age-returns-estee-lauder-bronze-goddess-shimmering-nudes/


  YES!  I saw it linked in the EL thread.  It reminds me of EL powder gelée, 'TEASE' which is so pretty!!


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 12, 2015)

Becca blushed copper as a blush with becca opal on cheekbones. Nw20


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 12, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Becca blushed copper as a blush with becca opal on cheekbones. Nw20


  Gorgeous! Whats on your lips btw?


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 12, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Gorgeous! Whats on your lips btw?


 Thank you! Lasplash ghoulish with nyx 1000 years liner


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 12, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Thank you! Lasplash ghoulish with nyx 1000 years liner


  I was thinking that was it! I just ordered mine, cant wait to try it out


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> Found this beauty at the fashion fair counter


  that's pretty.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 12, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Becca blushed copper as a blush with becca opal on cheekbones. Nw20


  Gooooodddd heavens this is gorg


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 12, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Becca blushed copper as a blush with becca opal on cheekbones. Nw20


  Perfection. You look amazing in those colors. How do you ever stop wearing them?  Don't. I rec'd blushed copper. Ordering Opal stat!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 12, 2015)

I need to get that Becca ish STAT!  I bought a much lower end of the spectrum highlighter yesterday, Wet N Wild Fergie Shimmer Palette in Rose Golden Goddess. Nothing new but Duane Reade had BOGO 1/2 so I figured why not. You can use it wet or dry. I did dry. So hard to get a good pic:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Becca blushed copper as a blush with becca opal on cheekbones. Nw20


   BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  Love the look!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NYCBeautyJunkie*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    How do you like the poured formula compared to the pressed????


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> soft and gentle


   I agree Monsy---one of my first highlighter loves!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm thinking about getting MAC Gold Deposit. I've seen it in the new packaging and it doesn't look as chunky/ glittery like it used to. Anyone have an opinion about the old Gold Deposit vs the newer one in the new packaging? I used to have the old one but I found it to be soooooo glittery, chunky glitter at that, that I felt like a Cullen when I went outside.


   I have the old one Dilli but not the new one with which to compare it.  Also, it's not one that I reach for.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


>






So PRETTY!  You can definitely see it---soft & beautiful!!!


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 12, 2015)

samanthadee1688 said:


> blushed copper blended out. This is going to be a great blush topper for me





DILLIGAF said:


> Topaz is the color on the far right. The larger swatch.





crystalzi said:


> Becca blushed copper as a blush with becca opal on cheekbones. Nw20





montREALady said:


> I need to get that Becca ish STAT!  I bought a much lower end of the spectrum highlighter yesterday, Wet N Wild Fergie Shimmer Palette in Rose Golden Goddess. Nothing new but Duane Reade had BOGO 1/2 so I figured why not. You can use it wet or dry. I did dry. So hard to get a good pic:


   Thanks for swatches ladies


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 12, 2015)

Am I crazy for not wanting _Soft and Gentle_? I have it BNIB in my to-sell box (along with _Stereo Rose_). I wonder if I should reconsider???


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Am I crazy for not wanting _Soft and Gentle_? I have it BNIB in my to-sell box (along with _Stereo Rose_). I wonder if I should reconsider???


  If it's BNIB then I assume you haven't tried  S & G?????  I think it would look really pretty on you Jay.  I'm not a huge fan of Stereo Rose....I rarely reach for it.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

Soft and Gentle was my first highlighter and the only one for about 1 1/2 years. I absolutely love it, if I have to throw away all my highlighters (even some LE beauties) and use only one for the rest of my life, that would be it! I would really like to keep all of them though


----------



## jenise (Mar 12, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Becca blushed copper as a blush with becca opal on cheekbones. Nw20


 Lovely!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## montREALady (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]So PRETTY!  You can definitely see it---soft & beautiful!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks! For $6 it's good. I'm going to get that Becca Copper tomorrow. I've NEVER spent that much on a highlighter EVER! YIKES!!! Specktra is causing my wallet some problems! MAC format blush used to give me a good glow too.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 12, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Becca blushed copper as a blush with becca opal on cheekbones. Nw20


Looks AMAZING!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> *Soft and Gentle* was my first highlighter and the only one for about 1 1/2 years. I absolutely love it, if I have to throw away all my highlighters (even some LE beauties) and use only one for the rest of my life, that would be it! I would really like to keep all of them though :lol:


  It's at my company cco for $22.50. I literally looked at it today because it's so beautiful. That and Give Me Sun.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Soft and Gentle was my first highlighter and the only one for about 1 1/2 years. I absolutely love it, if I have to throw away all my highlighters (even some LE beauties) and use only one for the rest of my life, that would be it! I would really like to keep all of them though


   I couldn't live with just one highlighter...that would be like asking me to live with only one shoe!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Although at times, I have a hard time deciding  which one to wear


----------



## jenise (Mar 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It's at my company cco for $22.50. I literally looked at it today because it's so beautiful. That and Give Me Sun.


 I've been wanting give me sun for so longggg. Need to head up to my CCO!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks! For $6 it's good. I'm going to get that Becca Copper tomorrow. I've NEVER spent that much on a highlighter EVER! YIKES!!! Specktra is causing my wallet some problems! MAC format blush used to give me a good glow too.






I think you'll love Becca Blushed Copper.  Becca has done a nice job with its formula---it's even better than some of my high end highlighters.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 12, 2015)

I wore Blushed Copper today with Chanel Jardin blush.  I was thinking pink blush, rose highlighter.  Well, it seemed rosey compared to the highlighter I compared it to the other day.  But standing on it's own it is definitely copper.  So I had a pink copper combo today.  I don't know if it was the best but it didn't look crazy.  I have to keep experimenting with this color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

jenise said:


>


   PRETTY!  How do you like the formula Jenise??


----------



## jenise (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  PRETTY!  How do you like the formula Jenise??[/COLOR]


 I'm really liking it after playing with them a little more. I've only applied with my fingers so far and they blend out really well!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It's at my company cco for $22.50. I literally looked at it today because it's so beautiful. That and Give Me Sun.


  My CCO always has S&G ... I've never swatched it ... maybe I should next time!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I couldn't live with just one highlighter...that would be like asking me to live with only one shoe!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If I had to live with one, it would be the becca blushed copper. I'm in love!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I couldn't live with just one highlighter...that would be like asking me to live with only one shoe!!:lmao: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Although at times, I have a hard time deciding  which one to wear[/COLOR]:sigh:


  Sounds like me and lipsticks.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 12, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> My CCO always has S&G ... I've never swatched it ... maybe I should next time!


  Shoot it's $32 in store I'd better pick it up, lol. Actually swatches are looking similar to Summer Opal from MAC's BBW. The Dark Deep natural one looks like a good all over for my tone nw45.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> I'm really liking it after playing with them a little more. I've only applied with my fingers so far and they blend out really well!


 I'm so inept when it comes to the cream products.  That's why I skipped the poured highlighters.  I need a tutorial because I have quite a few cream highlighters and
   I'm not using them---they're too high maintenance for me!  I need some tips ladies!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> If I had to live with one, it would be the becca blushed copper. I'm in love!
> That's nice to hear. I hope I get around to using it soon----so many products---so little time----and only one head!
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I have that issue with lipstick too.  Especially now that I'm doing a lipstick challenge---_wearing a different lipstick every day for a year!!!_


----------



## boschicka (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> jenise said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really liking it after playing with them a little more. I've only applied with my fingers so far and they blend out really well!
> ...


Agreed.  And cream products dry out!  I can't hoard them like my powders.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I couldn't live with just one highlighter...that would be like asking me to live with only one shoe!!:lmao: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Although at times, I have a hard time deciding  which one to wear[/COLOR]:sigh:


 :werd:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Agreed.  And cream products dry out!  I can't hoard them like my powders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]If it's BNIB then I assume you haven't tried  S & G?????  I think it would look really pretty on you Jay.  I'm not a huge fan of Stereo Rose....I rarely reach for it.[/COLOR]


  I haven't! I got it and SR right around the same time as _Opal_ and, like anyone who owns _Opal_ knows, I've had tunnel vision ever since!  





mkoparanova said:


> Soft and Gentle was my first highlighter and the only one for about 1 1/2 years. I absolutely love it, if I have to throw away all my highlighters (even some LE beauties) and use only one for the rest of my life, that would be it! I would really like to keep all of them though :lol:


  May you never be faced with that awful decision! 


jaymuse said:


> My CCO always has S&G ... I've never swatched it ... maybe I should next time!


  I feel like I'm missing out, too!    I think I'll put it back in my stash... I'm just reaching peak makeup saturation and the spring cleaning bug is starting to itch!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> *I think I'll put it back in my stash*... YAY!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Try S & G Jay.  I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 12, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> If I had to live with one, it would be the becca blushed copper. I'm in love!


  Is it really that amazing? its been sitting in my cart all week. tryna think of what else i should order with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  and have any of y'all tried to see how similar Blushed Copper is to Glorify by MAC?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Is it really that amazing? its been sitting in my cart all week. tryna think of what else i should order with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






It really is.  I think it's been compared to MAC glorify and several other highlighters.  You can check the swatch 
  gallery to the right in this thread and/or go back a few pages.  There are also swatches and photos in the All Things 
  Sephora thread.  HTHs


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Is it really that amazing? its been sitting in my cart all week. tryna think of what else i should order with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's amazing! Very pigmented and texture is super fine. I don't own anything close to this shade but the overspray of Mac Love, Rihanna is very similar.


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It really is.  I think it's been compared to MAC glorify and several other highlighters.  You can check the swatch
> gallery to the right in this thread and/or go back a few pages.  There are also swatches and photos in the All Things
> Sephora thread.  HTHs


  Thank you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Thank you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's amazing! Very pigmented and texture is super fine. I don't own anything close to this shade but the overspray of Mac Love, Rihanna is very similar.


   Oh that's right C.  I just looked at what's left of mine and it is like BC!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh that's right C.  I just looked at what's left of mine and it is like BC!!![/COLOR]


 I started a TV addiction thread


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It really is.  I think it's been compared to MAC glorify and several other highlighters.  You can check the swatch
> gallery to the right in this thread and/or go back a few pages.  There are also swatches and photos in the All Things
> Sephora thread.  HTHs


I didn't really look like Glorify to me in the swatches...   I hope it isn't.  Glorify and I did not get along.


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I didn't really look like Glorify to me in the swatches...   I hope it isn't.  Glorify and I did not get along.


  really? oddly enough its one of my summer favorites... but i think imma just go ahead and get BC while i still have this 10% coupon.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 12, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Is it really that amazing? its been sitting in my cart all week. tryna think of what else i should order with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is really that amazing! You have to get it! I don't have glorify =(


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 12, 2015)

Ordered BC lool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Thanks y'all!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 12, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Ordered BC lool :yahoo:  Thanks y'all!


 You're gonna love it! It does wonders to your cheekbones!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I didn't really look like Glorify to me in the swatches...   I hope it isn't.  Glorify and I did not get along.


    I didn't say it looked like it but that it was swatched and compared to Glorify & several others. 



 I'll run look at it right now---just for you Pretty!


   Edit:  No Pretty---it's not like MAC Glorify.  It's deeper, darker and has more orange than Glorify.  I think there are pics a few pages back and/or in the swatch gallery.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Ordered BC lool
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I  hope you love it---otherwise you'll never believe us again!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> It is really that amazing! You have to get it! I don't have glorify =(


    I just checked---It's different from Glorify.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's nice to hear. I hope I get around to using it soon----so many products---so little time----and only one head![/COLOR]:haha:     [COLOR=0000FF]Oh I have that issue with lipstick too.  Especially now that I'm doing a lipstick challenge---_wearing a different lipstick every day for a year!!!_:shock: [/COLOR]


  Wait a sec, 365 lipsticks?? Am I misunderstanding??


----------



## montREALady (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I didn't say it looked like it but that it was swatched and compared to Glorify & several others.[/COLOR] :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF] I'll run look at it right now---just for you Pretty![/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]   Edit:  No Pretty---it's not like MAC Glorify.  It's deeper, darker and has more orange than Glorify.  I think there are pics a few pages back and/or in the swatch gallery.[/COLOR]


  Glorify is GORG! It seems to be popular amongst WOC. Please don't make me a highlighter fanatic y'all. I'm begging!:eyelove:


----------



## montREALady (Mar 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's amazing! Very pigmented and texture is super fine. I don't own anything close to this shade but the *overspray of Mac Love, Rihanna is very similar.*


  Man did I love that overspray. After it rubbed off it was pretty useless to me, underwhelming. I was livid when I realized it didn't go all the way through


----------



## montREALady (Mar 13, 2015)

MAC Bao Bao Wan Beauty Powder Summer Opal used as a cheekbone highlighter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Definitely more on the gold side on me. In certain lighting it looks like you can't see it, but in the right lighting there's a nice golden glow. It's easy to over-apply because you feel like it's not showing up.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's amazing! Very pigmented and texture is super fine. I don't own anything close to this shade but the overspray of Mac Love, Rihanna is very similar.


  The overspray is gorgeous, I use only the left corner of the bronzer, so I don't ruin it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but sadly this blush won't work for me.


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 13, 2015)

I believe I'm slowly trickling into this category... so, subscribed!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> I believe I'm slowly trickling into this category... so, subscribed! :cheer:


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 13, 2015)

Ah! According to the Sephora app, my local sephora has the new blushed copper. That's weird, I've never seen becca products there!! I'll have to make a trip to go see.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 13, 2015)

MAC Bao Bao Wan Beauty Powder Summer Opal used as a cheekbone highlighter  





mkoparanova said:


> SO is maybe 1 mil times more subtle :lol:  And it's much darker on me.* I can post comparison swatches, if you want me to*, but they look nothing alike.  I hope no one is ever faced with that decision! The overspray is gorgeous, I use only the left corner of the bronzer, so I don't ruin it :lol:  but sadly this blush won't work for me.


  Can you? That would be great, thanks!  Re the overspray, I just went in, it was so gorg. And I didn't think it was just on top for whatever reason!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 13, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> I believe I'm slowly trickling into this category... so, subscribed!


  Girrrrl, I'm about to shut down my Specktra account, this is too much! I don't know how I ended up in here.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> MAC Bao Bao Wan Beauty Powder Summer Opal used as a cheekbone highlighter Can you? That would be great, thanks!  Re the overspray, I just went in, it was so gorg. And I didn't think it was just on top for whatever reason!











 SO, S&G  The first picture is with flash.


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 13, 2015)

Someone needs to buy the Becca Topaz poured and enable meeeee. It's sitting in my cart, but I can't pull the trigger yet.

  (Looking at you @DILLIGAF)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Someone needs to buy the Becca Topaz poured and enable meeeee. It's sitting in my cart, but I can't pull the trigger yet.
> 
> (Looking at you @DILLIGAF)


  LMFAO!!!!! I was actually heading to a Sephora to at least swatch it but my cousin came by for a visit! As a matter of fact let me call the store to make sure they have it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Glorify is GORG! It seems to be popular amongst WOC*. Please don't make me a highlighter fanatic* y'all. I'm begging!


 Too late!  You're in now!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Too late!  You're in now!!!


  Highlighter MAFIA!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Definitely more on the gold side on me. In certain lighting it looks like you can't see it, but in the right lighting there's a nice golden glow. It's easy to over-apply because you feel like it's not showing up.


    PRETTY!  You can definitely see it.  Love the whole look!!!


----------



## Jennyemm (Mar 13, 2015)

I've been trying to talk myself out of blushed copper because I'm just not talented enough to use highlighters properly, but it's soooo pretty. Just when I think I've forgotten about it, I go to adjust my iPhone settings and I see this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's like a sign!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank God I called! They won't be carrying Becca for two weeks. Even though the Sephora store look up says they have it. I'm really glad I called because parking in SoBe is a Muthahugger!
> Highlighter MAFIA!!!!!


 ​You know it, DON DILLI   Once you get in you never get out!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 13, 2015)

Annnnnnnnnnd I caved like the weakling I am... Blushed Copper is on it's way to me! Along with one of Becca's blushes, Gypsy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Annnnnnnnnnd I caved like the weakling I am... Blushed Copper is on it's way to me! Along with one of Becca's blushes, Gypsy!






Welcome home Lauren!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Welcome home Lauren!!!!








 I plan on using BC as a blush topper since I'm so fair... it looks soooo beautiful-- I can't wait!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :haha:  I plan on using BC as a blush topper since I'm so fair... it looks soooo beautiful-- I can't wait!!


 Apply with a light hand Lauren coz it is super pigmented


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

My EL Bronze Goddess Powder Gelée arrived today.  I think it's lovely on it's own but it doesn't measure up to the gelées of old.  Perhaps it wasn't meant to---just our wishful thinking.  It does give a very soft glow.  I'll get to test it on my face this weekend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Apply with a light hand Lauren coz it is super pigmented


   I still haven't yet worn mine!  I have too many new products---I could use another head & face!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Apply with a light hand Lauren coz it is super pigmented


  Thanks for the tip! I would have ended up looking pretty scary.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Thanks for the tip! I would have ended up looking pretty scary. :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I still haven't yet worn mine!  I have too many new products---I could use another head & face!:haha: [/COLOR]


Or 3. :lol:


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Mar 13, 2015)

NARS dual intensity blush jubilation. Sooo golden & pretty  just how I like my highlighters!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Or 3.


    YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   YESSSSSSSSS[/COLOR]:lmao:


:frenz: :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> NARS dual intensity blush jubilation. Sooo golden & pretty  just how I like my highlighters!


    Very pretty!!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 13, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> NARS dual intensity blush jubilation. Sooo golden & pretty  just how I like my highlighters!


Oh that's lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 13, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> NARS dual intensity blush jubilation. Sooo golden & pretty  just how I like my highlighters!


  That is really pretty..Enjoy!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks!! They need to out the gold side in a pan by itself. The peachy side is pretty also


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 13, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Someone needs to buy the Becca Topaz poured and enable meeeee. It's sitting in my cart, but I can't pull the trigger yet.
> 
> (Looking at you @DILLIGAF)


It's in my cart too!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 13, 2015)

Is MAC Glorify limited edition? The MAC counter I went to in Macy's never heard of it!  I bought Inglot's Sparkling Dust in #4:


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


Yes it was one of the extra dimension msf unfortunately


----------



## montREALady (Mar 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank God I called! They won't be carrying Becca for two weeks. Even though the Sephora store look up says they have it. I'm really glad I called because parking in SoBe is a Muthahugger! Highlighter MAFIA!!!!! :lmao:


  Yup, just came from Sephora Time Sq and she had no idea what I was talking about. Another sa said a customer came in asking for it too. Same thing, showing up at Sephora's then I call and they don't. I LOVE the rose gold one though!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 13, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Yes it was one of the extra dimension msf unfortunately :down:


  Ohh okay! Thanks!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> SO, S&G  The first picture is with flash.


  Thanks! I ended up swatching it yesterday and yes different. S&G is pretty!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Too late!  You're in now!!!  [/COLOR]:happydance:


  I sure am! Dragged hubby into Inglot and Sephora last night! We went to see Wicked on Broadway...Inglot before (bought their Sparkling Dust #4) and Sephora after! I was stalking and swatching Becca (love rose gold).


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 14, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> NARS dual intensity blush jubilation. Sooo golden & pretty  just how I like my highlighters!


  It looks so pretty!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 14, 2015)

Anyone peep or ever get this from Ulta?
Best of BECCA Collection
Includes:


Mini Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Rose Gold (0.08 oz.) 	
Shimmering Skin Perfector Spotlight Wand in Opal (0.17 fl. oz.) 	
Beach Tint in Guava (0.24 fl. oz.) 	
Beach Tint Shimmer Soufflé in Watermelon/Moonstone (0.2 oz.)


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone peep or ever get this from Ulta? Best of BECCA Collection Includes:
> 
> 
> Mini Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Rose Gold (0.08 oz.)
> ...


  My ulta said they have it in the back but won't put it out 'til the 21 days of beauty start on Sunday. She wouldn't sell it to me from the back like Sephora does haha


----------



## montREALady (Mar 14, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My ulta said they have it in the back but won't put it out 'til the 21 days of beauty start on Sunday. She wouldn't sell it to me from the back like Sephora does haha


  If I was a VIB at Sephora I would have gotten the Blushed Copper yesterday, that's basically what she implied.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 14, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My ulta said they have it in the back but won't put it out 'til the 21 days of beauty start on Sunday. She wouldn't sell it to me from the back like Sephora does haha


  yes they are not allowed to those special items for 21 days of beauty before the specific date.


----------



## LilA111 (Mar 14, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> NARS dual intensity blush jubilation. Sooo golden & pretty  just how I like my highlighters!


  Oh my! I need this!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> yes they are not allowed to those special items for 21 days of beauty before the specific date.


  The closest one to me has it, I'll be checking it out tomorrow.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Monsy said:
> 
> 
> > yes they are not allowed to those special items for 21 days of beauty before the specific date.
> ...


That's so silly.  It's been for sale online for a little while now.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 14, 2015)

Nicka K Bronze & Glow. Had to find stuff to buy to make the $10 card minimum at the beauty supply store


----------



## Monsy (Mar 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> That's so silly.  It's been for sale online for a little while now.


  yes but if it is promised to go on sale on certain date and you sell them out before that day and customers come in on specific date what are you going to tell them?

  I work at ulta so I know this well.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> That's so silly.  It's been for sale online for a little while now.
> yes but if it is promised to go on sale on certain date and you sell them out before that day and customers come in on specific date what are you going to tell them?
> 
> I work at ulta so I know this well.


I would think it would be offered online and in-store at the same time.....the sale.  I've never been in retail though so the way online and in-store inventories do not coordinate their releases has always been annoying.  I also find it strange that if you return something to a Sephora store that you ordered online, that store then has the item come off of their sales for the month or whatever. So that's why the sales people at stores don't enjoy processing your online return.  That's accounting shenanigans!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 14, 2015)

It appears the limited edition Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Champagne Gold is still available at Lord & Taylor online.

  http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/becca-shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-limited-edition-champagne-gold?site_refer=CSE_GGLPRADS001_LT&CAWELAID=120178030000177669&CAGPSPN=pla&catargetid=120178030000917061&cadevice=c&gclid=Cj0KEQjwuI-oBRCEi87g0K3O8OoBEiQAb25WAQpGkLTIAO6TpB3Qrojr0u8kPi5QuyPvruzzY10Ur9waAnII8P8HAQ


----------



## jenise (Mar 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> It appears the limited edition Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Champagne Gold is still available at Lord & Taylor online.  http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...O6TpB3Qrojr0u8kPi5QuyPvruzzY10Ur9waAnII8P8HAQ


 Didn't even know they sold becca :lol:


----------



## montREALady (Mar 14, 2015)

Uh





boschicka said:


> That's so silly.  It's been for sale online for a little while now.


  I know...same I guess is going on with the Becca Blushed Copper...


----------



## montREALady (Mar 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> yes but if it is promised to go on sale on certain date and *you sell them out before that day and customers come in on specific date what are you going to tell them?*  I work at ulta so I know this well.


  The same thing MAC tells people when they sell out during presales of an item in special collections and there's nothing on launch day, lolll. MAC is a trip.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I would think it would be offered online and in-store at the same time.....the sale.  I've never been in retail though so the way online and in-store inventories do not coordinate their releases has always been annoying.  I also find it strange that if you return something to a Sephora store that you ordered online, that store then has the item come off of their sales for the month or whatever. So that's why the sales people at stores don't enjoy processing your online return.  That's accounting shenanigans!


  nope when it comes to ulta very often they have items online that are not sold in stores
  or they have stuff in store that is not online
  online deals are online only and not in stores. also in store promotions are different then online


----------



## montREALady (Mar 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> nope when it comes to ulta very often they have items online that are not sold in stores or they have stuff in store that is not online online deals are online only and not in stores. also in store promotions are different then online


  Yeah a lot of vendors are like that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I sure am! Dragged hubby into Inglot and Sephora last night! We went to see Wicked on Broadway...Inglot before (bought their Sparkling Dust #4) and Sephora after! I was stalking and swatching Becca (love rose gold).


   Oh that must have been a great time!!!!!!  Which did you swatch---the pressed or the poured?  I only have the Becca pressed versions, and I do love the Rose Gold o
  too.  I'm skipping the poured products.  They require more work for me than the powders.  I was very tempted though.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Monsy said:
> 
> 
> > online deals are online only and not in stores. also in store promotions are different then online
> ...


Yup, drives me bonkers.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 14, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My ulta said they have it in the back but won't put it out 'til the 21 days of beauty start on Sunday. She wouldn't sell it to me from the back like Sephora does haha


LOL well at least your tried to ask!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 14, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 


   Oh that must have been a great time!!!!!!  Which did you swatch---the pressed or the poured?  I only have the Becca pressed versions, and I do love the Rose Gold o
  too.  I'm skipping the poured products.  They require more work for me than the powders.  I was very tempted though. 


Pressed! The Inglot one is poured. Correction, it's loose powder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Pressed! The Inglot one is poured.


    I love the pressed.  Becca now has poured as well.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I love the pressed.  Becca now has poured as well.[/COLOR]


 Pressed are the best!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 14, 2015)

I dug out my Gold Deposit and have introduced it to my rotation. I remember this product being chunkier and harder to use. Must have been my imagination. I almost bought a new one today. Glad I decided to come home and give the one I had here one more swatch.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Pressed are the best!!!


   I agree C.  Becca did a really good job with those.  Have you worn you EL bronze Goddess Powder Gelée?
  I hope to wear mine at some point this weekend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I dug out my Gold Deposit and have introduced it to my rotation. I remember this product being chunkier and harder to use. Must have been my imagination. I almost bought a new one today. Glad I decided to come home and give the one I had here one more swatch.


  I need to pull mine out too Dilli...I just remember a little goes a long way.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I need to pull mine out too Dilli...I just remember a little goes a long way.


 @jaymuse is the reason I brought her out of storage. She's wearing her in her avvy. She is GLOWING!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I love the pressed.  Becca now has poured as well.[/COLOR]


  Oh my bad, in my head "poured" equalled "loose". The new Becca ones are cream highlighters like my mark ones. Apparently exactly like the highlight part of their highlight/lowlight *cream* palette. My new Inglot one is loose. You can use it on your face, eyes and body.  You don't like cream ones? You can use your fingers to apply, some people like that for more control.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> @jaymuse  is the reason I brought her out of storage. She's wearing her in her avvy. She is GLOWING!


  She is glowing! Oh is that what she's using? Just swatched it yesterday and its gorg!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I agree C.  Becca did a really good job with those.  Have you worn you EL bronze Goddess Powder Gelée?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I hope to wear mine at some point this weekend.[/COLOR]


 I just took photos. I'll wear it tonight at work and review it. It searched great! Awesome texture.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone peep or ever get this from Ulta? Best of BECCA Collection Includes:
> 
> 
> Mini Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Rose Gold (0.08 oz.)
> ...









  I got it!  The mini compact is sooo cute!


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I got it! The mini compact is sooo cute!


  I love the two shimmer souffle blushes that I bought last spring (fig and raspberry). So pretty!  Enjoy this set--looks awesome!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 15, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> I love the two shimmer souffle blushes that I bought last spring (fig and raspberry). So pretty!  Enjoy this set--looks awesome!


  Thanks! I love shimmer soufflés too!  I have the same two you have and that's the reason I bought this kit for the watermelon one!


----------



## jenise (Mar 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks! I love shimmer soufflés too!  I have the same two you have and that's the reason I bought this kit for the watermelon one!


 Getting this set today


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 15, 2015)

jenise said:


> Getting this set today


  Yay!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I got it!  The mini compact is sooo cute!


  Have mine in my bag! Here now. It is cute! Love the colors in it!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Have mine in my bag! Here now. It is cute! Love the colors in it!


  Yay! Now submit order!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 15, 2015)

I need to do another highlighter inventory. The first one I did for this tread did not include MSFs and other products with dual usages. Lord help me. At least I will know what I have and encourage others as well.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 15, 2015)

Got the Becca set 





walkingdead said:


> Yay! Now submit order!


  I meant at the actual store, in the silver Ulta shopping bag. Lol. By the time I left there was only one on the shelf (I'm sure more in the back). I had the sa open it for me to see. I swatched everything in it first. I also got a Bare Minerals all-over face powder in a nice shimmery color. Can't remember the name...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> @jaymuse is the reason I brought her out of storage. She's wearing her in her avvy. She is GLOWING!


  It does look really beautiful on her!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> You don't like cream ones? You can use your fingers to apply, some people like that for more control.


  Yes, the poured were the new ones that Sephora had as early access for VIB/VIBR.  I passed on them because I hate using my fingers----my bad that makeup ends up everywhere even though I keep wet wipes in my makeup center.  I'm just not good at it.  Also, to get the creams to last and not migrate I always set them with a powder highlighter anyway.  To my way of thinking, I'm using two products with the cream versions when I could just be using one with the powdered highlighters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I need to do another highlighter inventory. The first one I did for this tread did not include MSFs and other products with dual usages. Lord help me. At least I will know what I have and encourage others as well.


   I'm afraid to Dilli!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

boschicka said:


> It appears the limited edition Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Champagne Gold is still available at Lord & Taylor online.
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/becca-shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-limited-edition-champagne-gold?site_refer=CSE_GGLPRADS001_LT&CAWELAID=120178030000177669&CAGPSPN=pla&catargetid=120178030000917061&cadevice=c&gclid=Cj0KEQjwuI-oBRCEi87g0K3O8OoBEiQAb25WAQpGkLTIAO6TpB3Qrojr0u8kPi5QuyPvruzzY10Ur9waAnII8P8HAQ


  That's the polenta one!!!



My least favorite!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just took photos. I'll wear it tonight at work and review it. It searched great! Awesome texture.


   I need to try mine pronto!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I got it! The mini compact is sooo cute!


    So, so adorable!!!  ENJOY!!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> @jaymuse is the reason I brought her out of storage. She's wearing her in her avvy. She is GLOWING!


Aww thanks! It really does make the skin look all glowy!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's the polenta one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What don't you like about it? I didn't know about this one and was considering getting it


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I got it! The mini compact is sooo cute!


  Ahhhhh! I'm so tempted to get this!


----------



## Shars (Mar 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I need to do another highlighter inventory. The first one I did for this tread did not include MSFs and other products with dual usages. Lord help me. At least I will know what I have and *encourage *others as well.


  Encourage.... *smh*


----------



## montREALady (Mar 15, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ahhhhh! I'm so tempted to get this!


  Everything is hotness in it!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 15, 2015)

Blushed copper is bombbbbbbb. Wearing it as a highlight with Nars Gilda blush


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> What don't you like about it? I didn't know about this one and was considering getting it


    It's so, so yellow---hence the polenta reference.  I've forced myself to wear it a couple of times---applied very lightly.  I think the other Becca pressed 
   powders are nicer than the Champagne Gold one.  I would swatch it in store first if you'r really considering it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


    LOVE it!!!!  I saw this in the Sephora thread and thought it looked super pretty on you!!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   LOVE it!!!!  I saw this in the Sephora thread and thought it looked super pretty on you!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Thank you!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 15, 2015)

HEADS UP! Becca Shimmering Skin perfector Spotlight trio!!! ONLY $19 with FREE SHIPPING!!! This deal is on HSN right now! This will most likely sell out!  https://www.hsn.com/products/becca-shimmering-skin-perfector-spotlight-trio/7720410


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 15, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *YarahFlower* 







HEADS UP! Becca Shimmering Skin perfector Spotlight trio!!! ONLY $19 with FREE SHIPPING!!! This deal is on HSN right now! This will most likely sell out!

https://www.hsn.com/products/becca-shimmering-skin-perfector-spotlight-trio/7720410


  Damnit @yarahflower ! I was planning on spending that $20 on something else ... welp .. .there it goes!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 15, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *YarahFlower*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol, sorry! Just had to share the good news


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm ignoring that link.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 15, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm ignoring that link.


 oke: just look, it won't hurt oke:


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 15, 2015)

I believe HSN will start selling more of the BECCA line this year! Which is great because they always have coupons, free shipping and flexpay! Woohoo


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 15, 2015)

Because o





YarahFlower said:


> I believe HSN will start selling more of the BECCA line this year! Which is great because they always have coupons, free shipping and flexpay! Woohoo


  Because of you I got the becca nudes ombré eyeshadow palette. It came to $25 since I had a $10 coupon I needed to use


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 15, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Because o Because of you I got the becca nudes ombré eyeshadow palette. It came to $25 since I had a $10 coupon I needed to use


  :cheer: yaaaay! That was a nice deal! :cheer:


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 16, 2015)

I caved and ordered  both of the mufe contour duos for the highlighters lol. I tried them both in store but they were sold out. I received notoriouslymorbids osteomancy highlighter yesterday and it is gorgeous!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 16, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I love shimmer soufflés too! I have the same two you have and that's the reason I bought this kit for the watermelon one!


  I am loving the Watermelon/Moonstone Souffle!! I used it on my cheeks and a bit on my eyes. I used the whole kit today. Opal Shimmering Skin Perfector as a highlight (nose bridge, cupid's bow, chin, "v" area near cheeks and nose). Guava beach tint on cheeks and lips (should have put more but didn't). Rose Gold pressed on cheekbones. :










  Put on my MAC BBW Burmese Kiss lipstick


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I am loving the Watermelon/Moonstone Souffle!! I used it on my cheeks and a bit on my eyes. I used the whole kit today. Opal Shimmering Skin Perfector as a highlight (nose bridge, cupid's bow, chin, "v" area near cheeks and nose). Guava beach tint on cheeks and lips (should have put more but didn't). Rose Gold pressed on cheekbones. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You look really pretty


----------



## montREALady (Mar 16, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> You look really pretty


  Merci!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I am loving the Watermelon/Moonstone Souffle!! I used it on my cheeks and a bit on my eyes. I used the whole kit today. Opal Shimmering Skin Perfector as a highlight (nose bridge, cupid's bow, chin, "v" area near cheeks and nose). Guava beach tint on cheeks and lips (should have put more but didn't). Rose Gold pressed on cheekbones. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! And yes to those eyebrows girl!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm ignoring that link.


  Me too---easily---no more creams for me Pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I am loving the Watermelon/Moonstone Souffle!! I used it on my cheeks and a bit on my eyes. I used the whole kit today. Opal Shimmering Skin Perfector as a highlight (nose bridge, cupid's bow, chin, "v" area near cheeks and nose). Guava beach tint on cheeks and lips (should have put more but didn't). Rose Gold pressed on cheekbones. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I am loving the Watermelon/Moonstone Souffle!! I used it on my cheeks and a bit on my eyes. I used the whole kit today. Opal Shimmering Skin Perfector as a highlight (nose bridge, cupid's bow, chin, "v" area near cheeks and nose). Guava beach tint on cheeks and lips (should have put more but didn't). Rose Gold pressed on cheekbones. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!  Glad you love them!  It's such a great deal!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 16, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Beautiful!  Glad you love them!  It's such a great deal!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!![/COLOR]retty:





jaymuse said:


> Gorgeous! And yes to those eyebrows girl!


  Thanks ladies! I get my Blushed Copper today!


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Vee how are you feeling about the formula of the new Gelee???
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *montREALady*
> 
> ...


I need to get mine while I still can.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> I need to get mine while I still can.


   Don't sleep on it Lou---I think it's limited edition.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks ladies! *I get my Blushed Copper today!*






 I hope you love it.  I haven't yet worn mine but I hope to get to it this week.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> I need to get mine while I still can.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Don't sleep on it Lou---I think it's limited edition.[/COLOR]:yaay:


  Yes it is limited! Not even in stores yet.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF] I hope you love it.  I haven't yet worn mine but I hope to get to it this week.[/COLOR]


  I think I will! So many women here are rocking it beautifully!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF] I hope you love it.  I haven't yet worn mine but I hope to get to it this week.[/COLOR]


 You're gonna love it Meddy. It's a pretty unique highlighter.


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> https://www.hsn.com/products/becca-shimmering-skin-perfector-spotlight-trio/7720410


  Thanks for the heads up. I was able to get 17% off today with a St. Paddy's Day coupon code. So if you're signed up to HSN's emails, you may get a coupon code too.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was able to get 17% off today with a St. Paddy's Day coupon code. So if you're signed up to HSN's emails, you may get a coupon code too.


  You're welcome hun!:cheer: I JUST saw that in my email! Going to buy another one with the coupon! I have a gift closet that I randomly add to year round so when bdays and holidays arise, I'm set! This is perfect! Thank you for the heads up


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> You're welcome hun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're welcome too!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> https://www.hsn.com/products/becca-shimmering-skin-perfector-spotlight-trio/7720410


  Great deal, if I didn't just get the Best of Becca Collection from Ulta (has Opal in it) I would have jumped at this.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## shizzelly (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


   Oh sh-- :thud:


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


  I just ordered it


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


  I Did it C!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 17, 2015)

Just ordered it! Damn she's beautiful


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I Did it C!!! :haha: :happydance:


 Yay! St. Patty's day haul!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 17, 2015)

A have a sephora package waiting for me at home... does this stop me from ordering again for that LM highlighter right now? NOPE!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> A have a sephora package waiting for me at home... does this stop me from ordering again for that LM highlighter right now? NOPE!


  You're my kind of people!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

I got the buxom lipstick too! Just wanted to give this a try. It's limited edition.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I got the buxom lipstick too! Just wanted to give this a try. It's limited edition.


  That 100 point sample should be in my box with blushed copper, too!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> That 100 point sample should be in my box with blushed copper, too!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>








 Oh crap.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> A have a sephora package waiting for me at home... does this stop me from ordering again for that LM highlighter right now? NOPE!


  Haha!! We are in the right thread lmao


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


that looks like last year's bronzer but its.....goooooold highlight!!!!  The texture of the bronzer was drop dead gorgeous. Dear Sephora....


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


  Faaaaaaccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkk! *runs out of thread*


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Just ordered it! Damn she's beautiful


  I can't with ya'll... Is this ho in the store for me to test at least?! Blushed Copper is a total snob and online only.


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I can't with ya'll... Is this ho in the store for me to test at least?! Blushed Copper is a total snob and online only.


I'm sure it will be in the future... at least last year's bronzer was.   I don't know if it's made it there yet though. I trolled Sephora very early this morning and this wasn't there, so this is really new.

   Do we think that Becca's Blushed Copper will _never_ be in the stores? I hope it will!


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I snagged Dolly too!    I got the buxom lipstick too! Just wanted to give this a try. It's limited edition.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> that looks like last year's bronzer but its.....goooooold highlight!!!!  The texture of the bronzer was drop dead gorgeous. Dear Sephora....


 


montREALady said:


> Faaaaaaccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkk! *runs out of thread* :thdrama:


 Oh you'll place this in your cart!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> I'm sure it will be in the future... at least last year's bronzer was.   I don't know if it's made it there yet though. I trolled Sephora very early this morning and this wasn't there, so this is really new.
> 
> Do we think that Becca's Blushed Copper will _never_ be in the stores? I hope it will!


  Becca will be in stores in the next two weeks as per Sephora sales associates. I'm going to safely guess this one isn't there yet either.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh you'll place this in your cart!


  I'm making note of your name Missy. You're an ENABLER!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm making note of your name Missy. You're an ENABLER!!! oke:


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


  Are you on your phone? Can't see your smileys


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone see this cutie?

  [h=1]Ciaté Glow Pop Crème Highlighter[/h]   
  I love using my fingers...


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh no, I need to get off this website

  [h=1]Smashbox Fusion Soft Lights[/h]


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone see this cutie?
> 
> [h=1]CiatéGlow Pop Crème Highlighter[/h]
> I love using my fingers...


  I saw that online the other day. It's pretty darn adorable! The color kind of reminds me (maybe only a little) of the MUFE Aquacream in #16, which is one of my staple products, since I can use it on my eyes, cheeks, etc.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I saw that online the other day. It's pretty darn adorable! The color kind of reminds me (maybe only a little) of the MUFE Aquacream in #16, which is one of my staple products, since I can use it on my eyes, cheeks, etc.


  I may or may not pop by Sephora on my lunch break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Darn, not in stores...but how cute is the applicator?!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I may or may not pop by Sephora on my lunch break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks like it would be super-easy to skim over shoulders, collarbone, etc. Maybe I'll pop one in my cart... you know, just so I don't forget about it later...


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

OMG, I literally just got an email from Target, Sonia Kashuk has a new collection called Sahara Sunset with a bunch of bronzers/highlighters. What timing.

  [h=2]Sonia Kashuk Sahara Sunset Collection[/h]   
  I only own her 10th anniversary makeup brush set (purple and gold) and a makeup bag...anyone ever use her makeup? How is it?


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Looks like it would be super-easy to skim over shoulders, collarbone, etc. Maybe I'll pop one in my cart... you know, just so I don't forget about it later...


  Looollllll. We're atrocious. Look the Sonia Kashuk blush has the same look:

  http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-sahara-sunset-collection/-/A-17090552#prodSlot=medium_1_9&term=sonia+kashuk+sahara


----------



## jenise (Mar 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> OMG, I literally just got an email from Target, Sonia Kashuk has a new collection called Sahara Sunset with a bunch of bronzers/highlighters. What timing.
> 
> [h=2]Sonia Kashuk Sahara Sunset Collection[/h]
> I only own her 10th anniversary makeup brush set (purple and gold) and a makeup bag...anyone ever use her makeup? How is it?


  I have her cream bronzer and a blush/highlight duo and love it. her brushes are amazing as well! and her brow kit!


----------



## jenise (Mar 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I may or may not pop by Sephora on my lunch break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  its cute but didnt even show up on me lol i had to return that and the bronzer!


----------



## jenise (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Haha!! We are in the right thread lmao


  yessss cant wait to receive it~~


----------



## jenise (Mar 17, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> I'm sure it will be in the future... at least last year's bronzer was.   I don't know if it's made it there yet though. I trolled Sephora very early this morning and this wasn't there, so this is really new.
> 
> Do we think that Becca's Blushed Copper will _never_ be in the stores? I hope it will!


  yeah its already popping up in stores. someone on IG posted a pic of the display let me see if I can find it!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Looollllll. We're atrocious. Look the Sonia Kashuk blush has the same look:
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-sahara-sunset-collection/-/A-17090552#prodSlot=medium_1_9&term=sonia+kashuk+sahara


  Huh... is this gonna be a "thing" now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're cute an all, but only certain products are actually useful in that shape. 
  I like Sonia Kashuk okay. I have a few of her lippies, and they're decent. I have one of her eye shadows, though, and I should probably just toss it.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

jenise said:


> its cute but didnt even show up on me lol i had to return that and the bronzer!


  Maybe I would have more luck, not the darker shade though. That looks like it would be my complexion. Are you saying they aren't pigmented or just the colors didn't work for you?


----------



## jenise (Mar 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Maybe I would have more luck, not the darker shade though. That looks like it would be my complexion. Are you saying they aren't pigmented or just the colors didn't work for you?


  not pigmented lol and they have a greasy feeling to them! I didnt like it at all!! maybe they will work better for you


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

jenise said:


> I have her cream bronzer and a blush/highlight duo and love it. her brushes are amazing as well! and her brow kit!


  Almost got her brow palette but there were more colors that I wouldn't use than use so I passed.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

jenise said:


> not pigmented lol and they have a greasy feeling to them! I didnt like it at all!! maybe they will work better for you


  Yeah I'm just going to forget about it. Unless I see it in store and can try it.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

jenise said:


> yeah its already popping up in stores. someone on IG posted a pic of the display let me see if I can find it!


  Of the LM or Becca?


----------



## jenise (Mar 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Of the LM or Becca?


  becca


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 17, 2015)

"Suggested usage" for LM Face Illuminating Powder is kinda worrying me...

  Suggested Usage:
-*Apply with fingers* or use the Cheek Colour Brush to apply product on the apples of the cheeks, forehead, nose, or chin, and wherever illumination is desired to create a *transparent* wash of color on face, cheeks, or eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's called a _powder_ but I hope it's not a cream like the new Becca poured, just not really my thing.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> "Suggested usage" for LM Face Illuminating Powder is kinda worrying me...  Suggested Usage:  -*Apply with fingers* or use the Cheek Colour Brush to apply product on the apples of the cheeks, forehead, nose, or chin, and wherever illumination is desired to create a *transparent* wash of color on face, cheeks, or eyes.    It's called a _powder_ but I hope it's not a cream like the new Becca poured, just not really my thing.


 LM one has a really nice texture ; kind of similar to EL gelees!!  The last years one had the same formula and was really good.


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> LM one has a really nice texture ; kind of similar to EL gelees!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh I don't have anything from Laura Mercier yet!  I'm pretty excited for this new highlighter and I love the new Estee Lauder bronze goddess gelee highlighter!  Was last year's the "Spellbound" one?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Ohh I don't have anything from Laura Mercier yet!  I'm pretty excited for this new highlighter and I love the new Estee Lauder bronze goddess gelee highlighter!  Was last year's the "Spellbound" one?


 Yes !! spellbound!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 17, 2015)

I just ordered the LM powder...


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes !! spellbound!!


Ohh I just googled it! Sooo pretty, I'm hoping Indiscretion is a less pink version of Spellbound!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 17, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I just ordered the LM powder...


  We didnt see a thing


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


  I had a shitty day yesterday. My phone died. Actually my phone went tits up! There is nothing I can do to revive her. I went to Verizon they tried charging it and replacing the battery and nothing, They told me to file an insurance claim to get a new phone. I get home to file the claim and the insurance tells me that Verizon has to replace it if I didn't drop the phone or damage it in any way. So back and forth with the people. Mind you I only have my cell phone so I'm using someone elses phone to do this. Nothing is resolved and I have to go work. I get dressed and head out only to get to work and find out my pants has split up the rear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I growled at my coworkers and then got back on the phone to talk to someone at Verizon. They finally agree to replace the phone and promise to overnight it to me. I woke up this morning to find out that for some reason they are sending it to my parents address 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Long story short. I need this! I want her in my angry little hands!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had a shitty day yesterday. My phone died. Actually my phone went tits up! There is nothing I can do to revive her. I went to Verizon they tried charging it and replacing the battery and nothing, They told me to file an insurance claim to get a new phone. I get home to file the claim and the insurance tells me that Verizon has to replace it if I didn't drop the phone or damage it in any way. So back and forth with the people. Mind you I only have my cell phone so I'm using someone elses phone to do this. Nothing is resolved and I have to go work. I get dressed and head out only to get to work and find out my pants has split up the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Cheaper than therapy or bail!


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 17, 2015)

OOOOO that LM highligher managed to get in my basket and I used my 10% off VIB code AND a $15 gc. SCORE!!!!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 17, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> OOOOO that LM highligher managed to get in my basket and I used my 10% off VIB code AND a $15 gc. SCORE!!!!!


 Great deal!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Are you on your phone? Can't see your smileys :silly:


 Yes! I'm on mobile I didn't realized my smileys didn't worked


DILLIGAF said:


> I had a shitty day yesterday. My phone died. Actually my phone went tits up! There is nothing I can do to revive her. I went to Verizon they tried charging it and replacing the battery and nothing, They told me to file an insurance claim to get a new phone. I get home to file the claim and the insurance tells me that Verizon has to replace it if I didn't drop the phone or damage it in any way. So back and forth with the people. Mind you I only have my cell phone so I'm using someone elses phone to do this. Nothing is resolved and I have to go work. I get dressed and head out only to get to work and find out my pants has split up the rear. :weep: I think I growled at my coworkers and then got back on the phone to talk to someone at Verizon. They finally agree to replace the phone and promise to overnight it to me. I woke up this morning to find out that for some reason they are sending it to my parents address :fuse:    Long story short. I need this! I want her in my angry little hands!


 LOL!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> LOL!


  Yeah they don't show for people who are on PC's


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I just ordered the LM powder...


  I just ordered a magnifying glass to read this! LOL!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had a shitty day yesterday. My phone died. Actually my phone went tits up! There is nothing I can do to revive her. I went to Verizon they tried charging it and replacing the battery and nothing, They told me to file an insurance claim to get a new phone. I get home to file the claim and the insurance tells me that Verizon has to replace it if I didn't drop the phone or damage it in any way. So back and forth with the people. Mind you I only have my cell phone so I'm using someone elses phone to do this. Nothing is resolved and I have to go work. I get dressed and head out only to get to work and find out my pants has split up the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Omg, what a story. You couldn't make that up even if you tried! Hope the LM makes you feel better, lol!


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had a shitty day yesterday. My phone died. Actually my phone went tits up! There is nothing I can do to revive her. I went to Verizon they tried charging it and replacing the battery and nothing, They told me to file an insurance claim to get a new phone. I get home to file the claim and the insurance tells me that Verizon has to replace it if I didn't drop the phone or damage it in any way. So back and forth with the people. Mind you I only have my cell phone so I'm using someone elses phone to do this. Nothing is resolved and I have to go work. I get dressed and head out only to get to work and find out my pants has split up the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no!! Hope your day looks up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You get a free pass after the day you've had. Buy it!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 17, 2015)

Blushed Copper arrived today! Holy cow, it's pigmented! and here I thought I was prepared for that! I used the tiniest dip of a duo fibre brush and blended really well onto my cheeks for a blush topper and my cheeks look sun burnt yet glowy and bronze at the same time. I will have to keep playing, because the glow from this is everything.

  I also got my first Becca Mineral blush, in Gypsy, and it'll not be my last!! The texture is to die for and the color is beautiful! Can't wait to get more.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> You're gonna love it Meddy. It's a pretty unique highlighter.


  I wanted to try it today but I had a dentist appointment so all I really did was minimal makeup.  I think I'll plan to wear it tomorrow!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Cheaper than therapy or bail!


  Agreed!!!  And it won't go to your hips likes chips, candy, or ice cream!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I had a shitty day yesterday. My phone died. Actually my phone went tits up! There is nothing I can do to revive her. I went to Verizon they tried charging it and replacing the battery and nothing, They told me to file an insurance claim to get a new phone. I get home to file the claim and the insurance tells me that Verizon has to replace it if I didn't drop the phone or damage it in any way. So back and forth with the people. Mind you I only have my cell phone so I'm using someone elses phone to do this. Nothing is resolved and I have to go work. I get dressed and head out only to get to work and find out my pants has split up the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh Dilli!!!  It just went from bad to worse!!  I'm so sorry---sending you loads of virtual hugs!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You need all the MU retail RX your wallet can endure!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> "Suggested usage" for LM Face Illuminating Powder is kinda worrying me...
> 
> Suggested Usage:
> -*Apply with fingers* or use the Cheek Colour Brush to apply product on the apples of the cheeks, forehead, nose, or chin, and wherever illumination is desired to create a *transparent* wash of color on face, cheeks, or eyes.
> ...


   You are not alone.  I hate the creams---too high maintenance, and to keep them from migrating you need to put powder over them anyway.  So, I end up using a cream 
  highlighter and topping it with a powder.  The look is nothing short of amazing but it's too much effort.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was able to get 17% off today with a St. Paddy's Day coupon code. So if you're signed up to HSN's emails, you may get a coupon code too.


  That's awesome Shars!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


   Ordered it!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Haha!! We are in the right thread lmao






 YES!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I just ordered a magnifying glass to read this! LOL!!


 





She was whispering again!!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 17, 2015)

Got the LM highlighter as well, it looks fabulous! Thanks ladies. :shock:


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 17, 2015)

Heard about the Laura Mercier powder, and had to find out what y'all thought about it?


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm going to wait till I see y'all's swatches of the LM powder to buy it! I hope its not transparent!


----------



## jenise (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Blushed Copper arrived today! Holy cow, it's pigmented! and here I thought I was prepared for that! I used the tiniest dip of a duo fibre brush and blended really well onto my cheeks for a blush topper and my cheeks look sun burnt yet glowy and bronze at the same time. I will have to keep playing, because the glow from this is everything.  I also got my first Becca Mineral blush, in Gypsy, and it'll not be my last!! The texture is to die for and the color is beautiful! Can't wait to get more.


 It's super pigmented even for a WOC like me! 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Ordered it!!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


  yay!  





Ernie said:


> Got the LM highlighter as well, it looks fabulous! Thanks ladies. :shock:


 Yay!


----------



## brunettespylove (Mar 17, 2015)

Can't wait to see swatches of this. Never got spellbound because I like lighter/ gold toned highlighters


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Blushed Copper arrived today! Holy cow, it's pigmented! and here I thought I was prepared for that! I used the tiniest dip of a duo fibre brush and blended really well onto my cheeks for a blush topper and my cheeks look sun burnt yet glowy and bronze at the same time. I will have to keep playing, because the glow from this is everything.  I also got my first Becca Mineral blush, in Gypsy, and it'll not be my last!! The texture is to die for and the color is beautiful! Can't wait to get more.


  Woohoo! Got mine today haven't checked it out yet. Excited!!:rasta:


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm attempting to practice self-control and not ordering it just yet. Probably because I still have Topaz Poured in my cart. And I still need things like food.

  Soooo difficult.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I'm attempting to practice self-control and not ordering it just yet. Probably because I still have Topaz Poured in my cart. And I still need things like food.
> 
> Soooo difficult.


    Get the makeup!  Food is so over rated!!!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 17, 2015)

Our IT dept accidentally deleted our user accounts today.  All I cared about was getting back up and running so I could order the new LM illuminator!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Get the makeup!  Food is so over rated!!!


  Yup. It's all about riz-amen! College students live off of it! LMAO!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 17, 2015)

Picked up the BECCA kit from Ulta today. So cute! I'll have to play with it all in the morning. I already had the Opal SSP liquid, but the travel size should be nice. The blush made me feel all swoony. 

  Now to resist the LM illuminator for a lil while, lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> *Picked up the BECCA kit from Ulta today. So cute! *I'll have to play with it all in the morning. I already had the Opal SSP liquid, but the travel size should be nice. The blush made me feel all swoony.
> 
> Now to resist the LM illuminator for a lil while, lol.


   Enjoy the Becca kit!!!

  The LM is limited edition---might not hang around too long


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 17, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

   The LM is limited edition---might not hang around too long






  Yeah, I know. But it *should *be around long enough for me to see some swatches on people before I spring for it, at least. Thanks to Flash shipping, anyway.


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Mar 17, 2015)

I been lurking on this board and you guys convinced me to get blushed copper. It arrived today and it is a BEAUTY!! Plus I signed up for flash shipping.:rasta:


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

If anyone wanted to see the size difference between the regular Becca compact and the one in the Best of Becca collection at Ulta.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Faith05Hope07 said:


> I been lurking on this board and you guys convinced me to get blushed copper. It arrived today and it is a BEAUTY!! Plus I signed up for flash shipping.:rasta:


  I got mine today too and just did a mini swatch and it's so gorgeous! Talk about pigmented!! I barely touched it with my finger! Wowwww! And it's not bronze at all (like I imagined for some reason despite the name), it's literal copper. Like a shiny penny. Unreal. Can't wait to try it tomorrow! I also signed up for flash shipping, that's going to cause problems I know. I'll be ordering like crazy!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Picked up the BECCA kit from Ulta today. *So cute*! I'll have to play with it all in the morning. I already had the Opal SSP liquid, but the travel size should be nice. The blush made me feel all swoony.   Now to resist the LM illuminator for a lil while, lol.


  There's no other way to describe it really. I like that liquid, I may have to buy full size when this is done. I did a full look with it yesterday. I posted it in here.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I'm attempting to practice self-control and not ordering it just yet. Probably because I still have Topaz Poured in my cart. And I still need things like food.
> 
> Soooo difficult.
> LOL..  I'm in the same boat.  But I need clothes.   Just don't want to shop right now.
> ...


wohoo!  welcome to the highlighters club!  they are dangerous in here.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 17, 2015)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> I been lurking on this board and you guys convinced me to get blushed copper. It arrived today and it is a BEAUTY!! Plus I signed up for flash shipping.:rasta:


 Yay! I'm glad you love it too! Try using it as an eye shadow, it is gorgeous!


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Mar 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL..  I'm in the same boot.  But I need clothes.   Just don't want to shop right now.    wohoo!  welcome to the highlighters club!  they are dangerous in here.





charismafulltv said:


> Yay! I'm glad you love it too! Try using it as an eye shadow, it is gorgeous!


   I love highlighters! I'm always searching for the perfect product that will give me the "brown girls version" of the Jlo glow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> I been lurking on this board and you guys convinced me to get blushed copper. It arrived today and it is a BEAUTY!! Plus I signed up for flash shipping.


   YAY!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and *W**E**L**C**O**M**E!!! *So glad you decided to join us!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> I love highlighters! I'm always searching for the perfect product that will give me th*e "brown girls version" of the Jlo glow.*


   You know it!!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> There's no other way to describe it really. I like that liquid, I may have to buy full size when this is done. I did a full look with it yesterday. I posted it in here.


 I saw! It all looks so beautiful on you!  The full size liquid will last you forever. I like to mix a little in my foundation, or sometimes I'll put it on as a primer and then apply foundation all over it.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 17, 2015)

My Becca blushed copper is here


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't wait to get my Blushed Copper on Thursday!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I can't wait to get my Blushed Copper on Thursday!


   I'm so glad you ordered it Yazmin.  I think I'll finally get to wear mine tomorrow.....so many products, so little time!!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 17, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I'm going to wait till I see y'all's swatches of the LM powder to buy it! I hope its not transparent!


  I'm waiting for swatches too. Come on Sephora! Get these to the lovelies so I can get some swatches before it sells out!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *sigh*   btwn  you all and this flash shipping..  I'm doomed.  I won't dare ignore these threads b/c I don't want to get caught up or miss anything, but uh, I'm going to be a glowy, bronzy, golden queen this Summer.
> 
> LOL You crack me up.   Glad you're on the boards.
> 
> ...


  I always have a jacket or sweater with me at work. They like to run the AC on Siberia here in So FL. I went to the Old Navy that was next to my job to get another pair or pants but the line in there was insane. So I went back to work. I think that is when I growled at my coworkers and tied my denim jacket around my waist and wore it like that for the rest of my shift.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I always have a jacket or sweater with me at work. They like to run the AC on Siberia here in So FL. I went to the Old Navy that was next to my job to get another pair or pants but the line in there was insane. So I went back to work. I think that is when I growled at my coworkers and tied my denim jacket around my waist and wore it like that for the rest of my shift.


  How soon will you get your phone Dilli????


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> How soon will you get your phone Dilli????


  Well my parents overnighted it to me. I should get it tomorrow at noon. *crosses fingers*


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


:shock:


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> :shock:


  :hot: its a beauty, ain't it?!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 18, 2015)

Here's my face! (I promise I only took pics at stoplights) The first pic is in the shade, and the second is with the sun beating on me, but you can see how the highlighter hits better) I'm wearing the Best of Becca kit. Blush on the cheeks, Opal fluid on the browbone, SSP Pressed Rose Gold on the tops of the cheekbones, cupid's bow, lids, and bridge of my nose, Beach Tint on my lips (had to add balm on top, that ish was sticky once it dried down). I added a little SSP Pressed in Topaz as a bronzer on the cheeks, too.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> :hot: its a beauty, ain't it?!


Sure is! I think it'll have to sneak into my cart come payday along with Brushed Copper. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Here's my face! (I promise I only took pics at stoplights) The first pic is in the shade, and the second is with the sun beating on me, but you can see how the highlighter hits better) I'm wearing the Best of Becca kit. Blush on the cheeks, Opal fluid on the browbone, SSP Pressed Rose Gold on the tops of the cheekbones, cupid's bow, lids, and bridge of my nose, Beach Tint on my lips (had to add balm on top, that ish was sticky once it dried down). I added a little SSP Pressed in Topaz as a bronzer on the cheeks, too.


Lovely!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Sure is! I think it'll have to sneak into my cart come payday along with Brushed Copper. Lol


 I got my Blushed Copper a few days ago, girl, it is :thud: stunning!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I got my Blushed Copper a few days ago, girl, it is :thud: stunning!


It looks gorgeous on everyone so far and I've just been waiting for payday to come to buy it. Heck, I might just use the money I set aside for Julia Petit and buy it now. :haha:


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It looks gorgeous on everyone so far and I've just been waiting for payday to come to buy it. Heck, I might just use the money I set aside for Julia Petit and buy it now. :haha:


 Honestly,  if I had to choose between JP lippies and this highlighter,  I'd choose the highlighter! The highlighter is unique and LE! The JP lippies can be easily duped!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 18, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Honestly, if I had to choose between JP lippies and this highlighter, I'd choose the highlighter! The highlighter is unique and LE! The JP lippies can be easily duped!


  Yeah, I ain't never seen anything like Blushed Copper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm wearing it today. I'll take pics after.


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 18, 2015)

I am trying to decide between Julia Petit and LM indiscretion. I can't make up my mind!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Honestly,  if I had to choose between JP lippies and this highlighter,  I'd choose the highlighter! The highlighter is unique and LE! The JP lippies can be easily duped!


I'm even pretty sure I own the dupes too! It's hard being a lippy addict. Lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm even pretty sure I own the dupes too! It's hard being a lippy addict. Lol


  My struggle, too! I had many dupes for each-- except Boca. Yet I still want them all!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My struggle, too! I had many dupes for each-- except Boca. Yet I still want them all!


Same here! Why is it so tempting to buy the same shades over and over again? Lol


----------



## brunettespylove (Mar 18, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *YarahFlower* 




Honestly,  if I had to choose between JP lippies and this highlighter,  I'd choose the highlighter! The highlighter is unique and LE! The JP lippies can be easily duped!


   that was my logic!! I've wavered on getting the JP lipsticks for over a week, but honestly rebel and acai are so close that i really don't need them, And boca is probably not as unique either. I decided to go with the LM highlighter as well, so hopefully i like .  No JP for me


----------



## montREALady (Mar 18, 2015)

Becca Burnished Copper from cheeks to cheekbone with a little MAC Peachtwist blush on top of it on the apples of my cheeks. This stuff is so pigmented that now in bright lighting I realize I went a little too heavy. The flash really brings out the flaws, lmao! Eyes are MAC Cinderella Pearl Varnish eye gloss with Younique's shimmering eye shadow pigment in Flirty on top. Lips are MAC Cinderella Royal Ball (no liner).


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Becca Burnished Copper from cheeks to cheekbone with a little MAC Peachtwist blush on top of it on the apples of my cheeks. This stuff is so pigmented that now in bright lighting I realize I went a little too heavy. The flash really brings out the flaws, lmao! Eyes are MAC Cinderella Pearl Varnish eye gloss with Younique's shimmering eye shadow pigment in Flirty on top. Lips are MAC Cinderella Royal Ball (no liner).


  I wished the BC looked like that on me! Looks great on you!! I'm too fair, so I have to use a light hand! BTW, I love your hair


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 18, 2015)

brunettespylove said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *YarahFlower*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great choice! 


NaomiH said:


> I'm even pretty sure I own the dupes too! It's hard being a lippy addict. Lol


  I just found all the dupes in my collection! A side from PR! But I don't wear red lippies anyway, so it's no skin off my back! I will use my JP money for an extra lippie in MIB!!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 18, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I wished the BC looked like that on me! Looks great on you!! I'm too fair, so I have to use a light hand! BTW, I love your hair


  Apparently I do too! This stuff is potent!! I think I need to use a different brush too. I used a flat bronzer/blush brush, it picks up too much product... Thanks re my hair!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Apparently I do too! This stuff is potent!! I think I need to use a different brush too. I used a flat bronzer/blush brush, it picks up too much product... Thanks re my hair!


  VERY PIGMENTED!  But beautiful nonetheless! Try a thin fan brush, it's great for applying highlighters! And you're welcome!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 18, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> VERY PIGMENTED! But beautiful nonetheless! Try a *thin fan brush*, it's great for applying highlighters! And you're welcome!!


  Exactly what I plan on using. That or just not a flat, blunt brush.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Great choice!  I just found all the dupes in my collection! A side from PR! But I don't wear red lippies anyway, so it's no skin off my back! I will use my JP money for an extra lippie in MIB!!!


I'm a red lippy whore and a half so I'm still SLIGHTLY tempted to get PR. LOL I'm skipping all of MIB with the exception of 3 fluidlines.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 18, 2015)

Just purchased the new Laura Mercier highlighter.  Spellbound was amazing, hopefully this one is nice as well.  I believe it's rose-gold.


----------



## jenise (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

jenise said:


>


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2015)

Beautiful!  Hopefully I 'll have a dupe. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Well my parents overnighted it to me. I should get it tomorrow at noon. *crosses fingers*


   Oh good----absolutely fingers crossed.  What a messy time for you Dilli.  Things will be looking up soon and hopefully glistening too, with lots more highlighters


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Becca Burnished Copper from cheeks to cheekbone with a little MAC Peachtwist blush on top of it on the apples of my cheeks. This stuff is so pigmented that now in bright lighting I realize I went a little too heavy. The flash really brings out the flaws, lmao! Eyes are MAC Cinderella Pearl Varnish eye gloss with Younique's shimmering eye shadow pigment in Flirty on top. Lips are MAC Cinderella Royal Ball (no liner).


  Oh Becca Blushed Copper looks so pretty on you.  I forgot to wear it again today.  I had pulled out my Burberry *Gold Glow* Luminizing Powder and as soon as the 
  brush hit my cheekbone I said, 'Oh Snap."  LOL---I'm determined to try BC tomorrow, even if it means putting up a sign to remind myself!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

jenise said:


>


    Your's arrived already Jenise?  It's so  pretty.  Mine is due to arrive tomorrow.

  ET: Correct a typo


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm skipping all of MIB with the exception of 3 fluidlines.


  I love my reds too Naomi but for some reason I've been amassing pinks of late.  Not sure what that's about!!!



Oh I did  pre-order Tom Ford Smoke Red this week 
  but that's the only red since Chanel Rouge Coco, Arthur.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I love my reds too Naomi but for some reason I've been amassing pinks of late.  Not sure what that's about!!![/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Oh I did  pre-order Tom Ford Smoke Red this week[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  but that's the only [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]red since Chanel Rouge Coco, Arthur.[/COLOR]


Oh I'm trying really hard not to Google those right now! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Here's my face! (I promise I only took pics at stoplights) The first pic is in the shade, and the second is with the sun beating on me, but you can see how the highlighter hits better) I'm wearing the Best of Becca kit. Blush on the cheeks, Opal fluid on the browbone, SSP Pressed Rose Gold on the tops of the cheekbones, cupid's bow, lids, and bridge of my nose, Beach Tint on my lips (had to add balm on top, that ish was sticky once it dried down). I added a little SSP Pressed in Topaz as a bronzer on the cheeks, too.


 I almost missed seeing this-----you look so pretty!   Love it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

jenise said:


>


    Looks very rose-gold!  Can't wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Beautiful!  Hopefully I 'll have a dupe. LOL


   Is it sold out already??????


----------



## jenise (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]   Your's arrived already Jenise?  It's so  pretty.  My is due to arrive tomorrow.[/COLOR]


 Yesss sometimes I get lucky with flash and I get my stuff in less than 24 hours :lol: ️


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Mar 18, 2015)

Waiting on more swatches on WOC before I pull the trigger.Hopefully it doesn't sell out by then.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yesss sometimes I get lucky with flash and I get my stuff in less than 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   That's pretty awesome.  I got NOTHING today.  Not good at all.  I love getting packages.  I need to plan this stuff a 
   little better!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 18, 2015)

Oooooooooh, ladies! I know I'm totally late on the Blushed Copper train (Since everyone is lemming / ordering the LM highlighter)

  BUT!
  I finally got a hang of it-- and it's aaamazing. So glad it was highly suggested here. I used it, again, as a blush topper. I vary gently touched the top of it with my MAC 187, and buffed that baby in. It gave the most beautiful glow to my cheeks! I keep looking in the mirror.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2015)

Beautiful!  Hopefully I 'll have a dupe. LOL 


Medgal07 said:


> Is it sold out already??????


 
  No, I'm just avoiding it right now.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 18, 2015)

jenise said:


>


  u made me do it. I got it xD
  Thanks!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> jenise said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  I think those are all pics of Spellbound except for the upper left, no?


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 18, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I think those are all pics of Spellbound except for the upper left, no?


  Yes Ma'am


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 18, 2015)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> Waiting on more swatches on WOC before I pull the trigger.Hopefully it doesn't sell out by then.


 I should get mine tomorrow. I'll post swatches!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> u made me do it. I got it xD
> Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I think those are all pics of Spellbound except for the upper left, no?


   Oh I see!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oooooooooh, ladies! I know I'm totally late on the Blushed Copper train (Since everyone is lemming / ordering the LM highlighter)
> 
> BUT!
> I finally got a hang of it-- and it's aaamazing. So glad it was highly suggested here. I used it, again, as a blush topper. I vary gently touched the top of it with my MAC 187, and buffed that baby in. It gave the most beautiful glow to my cheeks! I keep looking in the mirror.


  You should've just said that it looks horrible on your fair skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's what I've been trying to convince myself - it's gorgeous but it's not for me. Now I have to buy it


----------



## Ozymandias (Mar 18, 2015)

I like my highlighter pretty dramatic/glowy/somewhat metallic. Are we thinking the LM highlighter is more on the natural side? I know the description on sephora says it gives a natural glow, and I just don't want it to be invisible on me.


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 18, 2015)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> Waiting on more swatches on WOC before I pull the trigger.Hopefully it doesn't sell out by then.


  same thing i'm doing and hoping for.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oooooooooh, ladies! I know I'm totally late on the Blushed Copper train (Since everyone is lemming / ordering the LM highlighter)
> 
> BUT!
> I finally got a hang of it-- and it's aaamazing. So glad it was highly suggested here. I used it, again, as a blush topper. I vary gently touched the top of it with my MAC 187, and buffed that baby in.* It gave the most beautiful glow to my cheeks! I keep looking in the mirror.
> ...


   That's awesome Lauren!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oooooooooh, ladies! I know I'm totally late on the Blushed Copper train (Since everyone is lemming / ordering the LM highlighter)
> 
> BUT!
> I finally got a hang of it-- and it's aaamazing. So glad it was highly suggested here. I used it, again, as a blush topper. I vary gently touched the top of it with my MAC 187, and buffed that baby in. It gave the most beautiful glow to my cheeks! I keep looking in the mirror.








 "Mirror, mirror on the wall, who's the most highlighted one of them all?" lol


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 18, 2015)

Blushed copper looks so pretty but I'm so pale that I think it'll just look stupid on me.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Here's my face! (I promise I only took pics at stoplights) The first pic is in the shade, and the second is with the sun beating on me, but you can see how the highlighter hits better) I'm wearing the Best of Becca kit. Blush on the cheeks, Opal fluid on the browbone, SSP Pressed Rose Gold on the tops of the cheekbones, cupid's bow, lids, and bridge of my nose, Beach Tint on my lips (had to add balm on top, that ish was sticky once it dried down). I added a little SSP Pressed in Topaz as a bronzer on the cheeks, too.


 Very nice!   





montREALady said:


> Becca Burnished Copper from cheeks to cheekbone with a little MAC Peachtwist blush on top of it on the apples of my cheeks. This stuff is so pigmented that now in bright lighting I realize I went a little too heavy. The flash really brings out the flaws, lmao! Eyes are MAC Cinderella Pearl Varnish eye gloss with Younique's shimmering eye shadow pigment in Flirty on top. Lips are MAC Cinderella Royal Ball (no liner).


BC looks perfect on you!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2015)

jenise said:


>


thanks for the swatch, I love it! :cheer:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Is it sold out already??????[/COLOR]


seriously? Crazy.


----------



## jenise (Mar 18, 2015)

Ernie said:


> seriously? Crazy.


 Nope it isn't!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> Nope it isn't!


:sweet:


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> retty:  "Mirror, mirror on the wall, who's the most highlighted one of them all?" lol


  :lmao:


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 18, 2015)

This thread is dangerous I'm getting outta here but not before i order highlighters (just kidding)


----------



## Rebellefleur (Mar 18, 2015)

This might have already been asked on here (im sorry if it has)
  has anyone - somewhat fair with yellow undertones.. (im NW20) or lighter ...tried the becca opal highlighter? would you recommend it?


----------



## montREALady (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh Becca Blushed Copper looks so pretty on you.  I forgot to wear it again today.  I had pulled out my Burberry *Gold Glow* Luminizing Powder and as soon as the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  brush hit my [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]cheekbone I said, 'Oh Snap."  LOL---I'm determined to try BC tomorrow, even if it means putting up a sign to remind myself!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks! Did you make your sign? Lmaooo!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 19, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> This thread is dangerous I'm getting outta here but not before i order highlighters (just kidding)


  Oh no you don't *drags you back* They got me, now it's your turn! Lol


----------



## montREALady (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


>


  Is it close to MAC BBW SO in _any_ way? Lol


----------



## montREALady (Mar 19, 2015)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> Waiting on more swatches on WOC before I pull the trigger.Hopefully it doesn't sell out by then.


  Did you get the Becca? :eyelove:


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 19, 2015)

has anyone tried Givenchy  Poudre Bonne Mine Healthy Glow Powder in Ambre Croisière


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> has anyone tried [COLOR=0066CC]Givenchy[/COLOR] Poudre Bonne Mine Healthy Glow Powder in Ambre Croisière


 yep! It's pretty, but IMO, it's not special enough to validate the price tag!


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> yep! It's pretty, but IMO, it's not special enough to validate the price tag!


thanks, I just came across it and was thinking about getting it


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> thanks, I just came across it and was thinking about getting it


you should swatch it in store, it might be to your liking  I just can't justify the price for myself!


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> you should swatch it in store, it might be to your liking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm stationed in Korea right now and they don't have Sephora here.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> I'm stationed in Korea right now and they don't have Sephora here.


 I understand. You could order it, and send it back if you don't care for it!...or skip it and find a better value!


----------



## jenise (Mar 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Is it close to MAC BBW SO in _any_ way? Lol


 This one is more reflective but I think they may be around the same shade! Let me swatch them


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Mar 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Did you get the Becca? :eyelove:


 Yup sure did. It is beautiful :eyelove: waiting on swatches of the LM one.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> has anyone tried Givenchy  Poudre Bonne Mine Healthy Glow Powder in Ambre Croisière


 

  it is not highlighter it's a gel to powder bronzer


----------



## Monsy (Mar 19, 2015)

it is same thing as chanel bronze universel except that chanel is like 3 x the size so it;s much better deal


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> Yup sure did. It is beautiful :eyelove: waiting on swatches of the LM one.


 I'll receive mine today. I'll share swatches for all my WOC


----------



## jenise (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> This one is more reflective but I think they may be around the same shade! Let me swatch them


 Well they are completely different once swatched! (Taken in warm bedroom lighting) Laura Mercier looks much bronzier when compared to summer opal. Definitely worth having both  hope this helps!


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> (just kidding)


   No!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come back Glammy---hang with us!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


>


   So Jenise are you saying Meddy now needs to buy Summer Opal?


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> Well they are completely different once swatched! (Taken in warm bedroom lighting) Laura Mercier looks much bronzier when compared to summer opal. Definitely worth having both  hope this helps!


 Egads!! That's beautiful!


----------



## jenise (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Mine arrives today too C.  I'll let you swatch---I suck at pics!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] So Jenise are you saying Meddy now needs to buy Summer Opal?[/COLOR]


 Yes if you can find it!! It's from the bao bao wan collection


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks! Did you make your sign? Lmaooo!






I'm on it.  Putting it on right after I finish my tea!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yes if you can find it!! It's from the bao bao wan collection


   I need another highlighter like I need another hole in the head.  I was just trying to get you to enable me.


----------



## jenise (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I need another highlighter like I need another hole in the head.  I was just trying to get you to enable me.[/COLOR]:haha:


 Hahaha! I would further enable you if it was easily accessible because it really is gorgeous! But since it's sold out no more enabling from me :lol:


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> Well they are completely different once swatched! (Taken in warm bedroom lighting) Laura Mercier looks much bronzier when compared to summer opal. Definitely worth having both  hope this helps!


  Thank God! I took a leap of faith and ordered it but I was concerned about how light it'd be-- I hated Summer Opal so I'm glad to see its darker/bronzier.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> Hahaha! I would further enable you if it was easily accessible because it really is gorgeous! But since it's sold out no more enabling from me






I'm sutre I could find something else to soothe my highlighter itch.


----------



## shimmygirl (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm undecided if I should get Becca brushed copper (it kinda scares me lol) I know I want the LM one but I can't possibly buy both!!! What a dangerous thread lol


----------



## jenise (Mar 19, 2015)

shimmygirl said:


> I'm undecided if I should get Becca brushed copper (it kinda scares me lol) I know I want the LM one but I can't possibly buy both!!! What a dangerous thread lol


  oh but you can


----------



## boschicka (Mar 19, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> jenise said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  What did you hate about Summer Opal--its lightness or something else?


----------



## montREALady (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


>


  Nope, it doesn't help my wallet. They are different but not enough for me to justify buying the LM. Thanks chicky!


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 19, 2015)

Just took some pictures with LM spellbound with indiscretion side by side. I'll try to do a blog post tonight, or maybe tomorrow at the latest. They look very, very close. It's a pretty soft rose gold sheen.

EDIT: If you have the earlier spellbound, I don't see how you would need Indiscretion.  However, if you MISSED Spellbound, you are in luck


----------



## jenise (Mar 19, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Just took some pictures with LM spellbound with indiscretion side by side. I'll try to do a blog post tonight, or maybe tomorrow at the latest. They look very, very close. It's a pretty soft rose gold sheen.


 Yay!


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 19, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> has anyone tried Givenchy  Poudre Bonne Mine Healthy Glow Powder in Ambre Croisière


I have that one-it's really pretty. The texture of these is a gel-powder, so it is not powdery at all. There's a touch of red in it. It's a little bit like MAC Pleasure Model blush (no way is it a dupe! it just gives that sort of cinnamon brown vibe).  In fact, I sort of fell in love with mine and wore almost nothing else for a month straight on my cheeks. I'm NC15-20, so it was like a neutral shimmer blush on my skin tone. I have to dig it out again.

Like others have said, it's expensive but I really love it.


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 19, 2015)

jenise said:


>


  I honestly think there is no such thing as too much rose gold in this world.  So pretty!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 19, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> I honestly think there is no such thing as too much rose gold in this world.  So pretty!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> I honestly think there is no such thing as too much rose gold in this world.  So pretty!!!!


:werd:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 19, 2015)

You guys are killing me ! I got my LM today, gorgeous, for me will be enough for a blush, on my NC15 skin.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Ernie said:


> You guys are killing me ! I got my LM today, gorgeous, for me will be enough for a blush, on my NC15 skin.


So pretty!


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 19, 2015)

R-L:BECCA Opal, LM Indiscretion, MAC Summer Opal, EL Courrgeus, EL Bronze Goddess.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 19, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> R-L:BECCA Opal, LM Indiscretion, MAC Summer Opal, EL Courrgeus, EL Bronze Goddess.


  This is perfect! Exactly the comparison I needed. Thanks!


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 19, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> This is perfect! Exactly the comparison I needed. Thanks! :aok:


 No problem! I figured I'd use all the new highlighters released this year.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 19, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> R-L:BECCA Opal, LM Indiscretion, MAC Summer Opal, EL Courrgeus, EL Bronze Goddess.


  Wow! I wish Summer Opal showed up on me like that. I'm really fair with pink undertones, but for some reason it just kind of blends right in. lol. I was underwhelmed when I got it in the mail and immediately swatched it on my arm.


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Wow! I wish Summer Opal showed up on me like that. I'm really fair with pink undertones, but for some reason it just kind of blends right in. lol. I was underwhelmed when I got it in the mail and immediately swatched it on my arm.


 I'm NW20, that's a pretty heavy swatch. I'm not crazy about the glitter in it but I work with it because it is so beautiful!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

Where is the ups man?! He is delivering my *glow* today!!!...my cold came back with a vengeance, getting that laura mercier highlighter will ease my symptoms


----------



## Ernie (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Where is the ups man?! He is delivering my *glow* today!!!...my cold came back with a vengeance, getting that laura mercier highlighter will ease my symptoms


 oh no, hope you feel better. Drink tea with honey/lemon/ginger.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Where is the ups man?! He is delivering my *glow* today!!!...my cold came back with a vengeance, getting that laura mercier highlighter will *ease my symptoms*


  I'm sure it will, lollll!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> I honestly think there is no such thing as too much rose gold in this world.  So pretty!!!!


    AMEN!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

Aaaaaaaand it's here! Accompanied by the BECCA trio!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

Ernie said:


> oh no, hope you feel better. Drink tea with honey/lemon/ginger.


  Thanks for that recommendation sweetums! I have all of the above ingredients,  thank God! I will make it...after I swatch my goodies, that is :haha:   





montREALady said:


> I'm sure it will, lollll!


  :haha: you already know!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 19, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Just took some pictures with LM spellbound with indiscretion side by side. I'll try to do a blog post tonight, or maybe tomorrow at the latest. They look very, very close. It's a pretty soft rose gold sheen.   EDIT: If you have the earlier spellbound, I don't see how you would need Indiscretion.  However, if you MISSED Spellbound, you are in luck


  I have spellbound but indecretion looks different in swatches. Hmmm.   In other highlighter news, the SA called from Macy's telling me that the highlighters and the whole bronze goddess collection came into Nordies late last night. She will hold the two highlighters for me. I was just in their last night too. I can't go for a few days so I don't know if I will even like it. I would think it would be online soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Okay, so I kept my word and finally tried Becca Blushed Copper.  It is VERY pigmented but manageable by using small amounts and buffing.  I took a few pics but I pretty much suck at it.  No filters, indoors w/daylight.   Oh......and my Laura Mercier Highlighter arrived today.  It's lovely.
:


----------



## montREALady (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay, so I kept my word and finally tried Becca Blushed Copper.  It is VERY pigmented but manageable by using small amounts and buffing.  I took a few pics but I pretty much suck at it.  No filters, indoors w/daylight.   Oh......and my Laura Mercier Highlighter arrived today.  It's lovely.
> :


  OMG you're gorgeous!! WTH!?


----------



## Shars (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay, so I kept my word and finally tried Becca Blushed Copper.  It is VERY pigmented but manageable by using small amounts and buffing.  I took a few pics but I pretty much suck at it.  No filters, indoors w/daylight.   Oh......and my Laura Mercier Highlighter arrived today.  It's lovely.
> :


  Very pretty! And I love your earrings! What's on the lips today?


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

...sips tea...officially obsessed!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

I need a backup of that LM! I'M OVER HERE LOSING MY MIND!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay, so I kept my word and finally tried Becca Blushed Copper.  It is VERY pigmented but manageable by using small amounts and buffing.  I took a few pics but I pretty much suck at it.  No filters, indoors w/daylight.   Oh......and my Laura Mercier Highlighter arrived today.  It's lovely.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:[/COLOR]


 :eyelove: simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Very pretty! And I love your earrings! What's on the lips today?


    Thanks Shars.  I'm wearing Tom Ford True Coral lipstick and Tom Ford Flush blush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I need a backup of that LM! I'M OVER HERE LOSING MY MIND!!!


   It is really pretty.  Have you tried it on yet?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> simply gorgeous!!!!


 Thank you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ...sips tea...officially obsessed!


   I love it!!!  Squeals!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> OMG you're gorgeous!! WTH!?


 I agree!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It is really pretty.  Have you tried it on yet?[/COLOR]


 not yet, I'm really under the weather  but as soon as I feel better, TRUST I'm sprinkling this baby all over me!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I love it!!!  Squeals!!!![/COLOR]:yahoo:


  :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: its even more stunning in person!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay, so I kept my word and finally tried Becca Blushed Copper.  It is VERY pigmented but manageable by using small amounts and buffing.  I took a few pics but I pretty much suck at it.  No filters, indoors w/daylight.   Oh......and my Laura Mercier Highlighter arrived today.  It's lovely.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:[/COLOR]


 so pretty on you, enjoy!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you!!![/COLOR]


 You're welcome


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay, so I kept my word and finally tried Becca Blushed Copper.  It is VERY pigmented but manageable by using small amounts and buffing.  I took a few pics but I pretty much suck at it.  No filters, indoors w/daylight.   Oh......and my Laura Mercier Highlighter arrived today.  It's lovely.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:[/COLOR]


Yay! A Meddy pic! Seeing your lovely face always makes me smile.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ...sips tea...officially obsessed!


In the word of [@]Dolly Snow[/@]: YUP! NEED IT!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

Ernie said:


> You guys are killing me ! I got my LM today, gorgeous, for me will be enough for a blush, on my NC15 skin.


 its a beauty! You could top of your blush with it too! That would be really nice with your complexion!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2015)

Everytime I open this thread I hear Rihanna's Diamonds in my head. I think it should be this thread's official theme song.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> In the word of [@]Dolly Snow[/@]: YUP! NEED IT!


 :haha: you NEED DIS! Like, for real!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> it a beauty! You could top of your blush with it too! That would be really nice with your complexion!


thanks Yarah! :encore:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Everytime I open this thread I hear Rihanna's Diamonds in my head. I think it should be this thread's official theme song.


:haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> its even more stunning in person!


   I agree---mine arrived today too.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Everytime I open this thread I hear Rihanna's Diamonds in my head. I think it should be this thread's official theme song.


  :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> :haha: you NEED DIS! Like, for real!


I just put it in my bag, I think Blushed Copper will come home later on. Lol


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay, so I kept my word and finally tried Becca Blushed Copper.  It is VERY pigmented but manageable by using small amounts and buffing.  I took a few pics but I pretty much suck at it.  No filters, indoors w/daylight.   Oh......and my Laura Mercier Highlighter arrived today.  It's lovely.
> :








 I can't take this gorgeousness!!!!!!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

Ernie said:


> thanks Yarah! :encore:


 anytime 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I hope you feel better soon!!!![/COLOR]  Thank you! Getting my treasures today definitely boosted my mood!  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Re: your plans for the highlighter[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I agree---mine arrived today too.[/COLOR]


  Have you swatched it?!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

@Medgal07 SOO Pretty Meddy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Everytime I open this thread I hear Rihanna's Diamonds in my head. I think it should be this thread's official theme song.






You started this organized madness Dilli!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> :jawdrop:  I can't take this gorgeousness!!!!!!!!


 Me neither!!! :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @Medgal07 SOO Pretty Meddy!!!


 Thank you Vee-----Thanks for strong-arming  encouraging me to get the LM highlighter.  It's so pretty!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You started this organized madness Dilli!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Just a tad.  I'll probably wear it tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Is the LM highlighter going to land in stores soon?


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I just put it in my bag, I think Blushed Copper will come home later on. Lol


 You need both oke:


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Is the LM highlighter going to land in stores soon?


 :dunno:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> You need both oke:


I know! But I think I like the LM one better and want it first. Lol


----------



## jenise (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> In the word of [@]Dolly Snow[/@]: YUP! NEED IT!


 :lmao:


----------



## jenise (Mar 19, 2015)

@medgal , gorgeous!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 19, 2015)

Indiscretion was delivered to work today.  Now I'm dying to get home to swatch next to Spellbound!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I know! But I think I like the LM one better and want it first. Lol


 lol, ok


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> R-L:BECCA Opal, LM Indiscretion, MAC Summer Opal, EL Courrgeus, EL Bronze Goddess.


 How do u like the new EL one?


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay, so I kept my word and finally tried Becca Blushed Copper.  It is VERY pigmented but manageable by using small amounts and buffing.  I took a few pics but I pretty much suck at it.  No filters, indoors w/daylight.   Oh......and my Laura Mercier Highlighter arrived today.  It's lovely.
> :


  Looks gorgeous on you  @Medgal07


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 19, 2015)

Ernie said:


> You guys are killing me ! I got my LM today, gorgeous, for me will be enough for a blush, on my NC15 skin.


Now that's a beauty


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I need a backup of that LM! I'M OVER HERE LOSING MY MIND!!!


  HAHA! Me toooo! I was just telling my friend bc I am obsessed with highlighters!!! I need them ALL in my life haha 
  I wanted LM Spellbound for a long time but then I saw a swatch comparison on IG today and the new LM Indiscretion looks very similar to Spellbound!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay, so I kept my word and finally tried Becca Blushed Copper.  It is VERY pigmented but manageable by using small amounts and buffing.  I took a few pics but I pretty much suck at it.  No filters, indoors w/daylight.   Oh......and my Laura Mercier Highlighter arrived today.  It's lovely.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:[/COLOR]


beautiful medgal  I loveeeeee the earrings I wear earrings like that to the grocery store I get the side eye  But I loveeee it  U are stunning


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Here are my swatches for my WOC. I'm NC45


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Meddy,  You're so beautiful! (Empire Theme)


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

^^^^^^[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FxsFfixV8iI/VIDEO]


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> ^^^^^^[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FxsFfixV8iI/VIDEO]


 Eeeek  I bought the version with Terrence, Estelle, yaz, jussie


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Eeeek  I bought the version with Terrence, Estelle, yaz, jussie


I bought like 3 different versions. Lol. My favorite is the Hakeem version.


----------



## jenise (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Meddy,  You're so beautiful! (Empire Theme)


 Lmao!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I bought like 3 different versions. Lol. My favorite is the Hakeem version.


 It's so addicting!!! I kept playing it in the car, at home lol


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's so addicting!!! I kept playing it in the car, at home lol


I love it! It just makes me happy when I listen to it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I love it! It just makes me happy when I listen to it.


 It's a very nice song that uplift your spirit


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

...i need to watch empire...i feel so out of the loop when people talk about it :shrugs:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

Mine is here too!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

With blushed copper


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Mine is here too!!! :cheer:


 Yay


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ...i need to watch empire...i feel so out of the loop when people talk about it :shrugs:


 You should!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's a very nice song that uplift your spirit


indeed!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ...i need to watch empire...i feel so out of the loop when people talk about it :shrugs:


oke:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Mine is here too!!! :cheer:


:yahoo:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> indeed!


 I also love the song of snoop dogg


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> How do u like the new EL one?


 Which one? The courreges or bronze goddess? Hehe too many to keep up with!!


----------



## ABeam86 (Mar 19, 2015)

So.. I had talked myself out if the LM indiscretion because it looked like it was extremely similar to Becca rose gold.....now that I see swatches on WOC I'm like ehh maybe they aren't the same. PLEAS tell me I don't need LM AND rose gold  so I can save my money for the EL


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>

















Get on it Buddy!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I also love the song of snoop dogg


Finally watching last night's  and yeah that song is good!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> oke: oke: oke: oke: Get on it Buddy!! oke: oke: oke: oke: oke: oke: oke:


Geez Buddy! That's some poke action right there! :lol:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Here are my swatches for my WOC. I'm NC45


 They are all pretty!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Geez Buddy! That's some poke action right there! :lol:


  :lol:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I love it! It just makes me happy when I listen to it.


definitely a happy song!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Mine is here too!!! :cheer:


enjoy it, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 19, 2015)

ABeam86 said:


> So.. I had talked myself out if the LM indiscretion because it looked like it was extremely similar to Becca rose gold.....now that I see swatches on WOC I'm like ehh maybe they aren't the same. PLEAS tell me I don't need LM AND rose gold  so I can save my money for the EL


you need both! They are different enough, I have both. The Becca has a lot more rose in it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Is the LM highlighter going to land in stores soon?


    Sorry, but I'm not sure about that Naomi


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Geez Buddy! That's some poke action right there!


   A case of over-poke


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

ABeam86 said:


> So.. I had talked myself out if the LM indiscretion because it looked like it was extremely similar to Becca rose gold.....now that I see swatches on WOC I'm like ehh maybe they aren't the same. PLEAS tell me I don't need LM AND rose gold so I can save my money for the EL


    Now let me get this straight---you want a bunch of staunch makeup addicts to talk you off the ledge /out of a 
   product?





  Sorry but my motto is, 'if you can't decide between two, GET BOTH!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> ^^^^^^


    I'm dancing while I remove everyone of my NPs from the racks and wipe them clean


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> I'm dancing while I remove everyone of my *NPs from the racks and wipe them clean*


  OMG, you are


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LMAO at your reaction.
> 
> I think we have a simliar tone and undertone!  Excited to see your swatches, and now I think I need to get this.
> OMG, you are


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I think we have a simliar tone and undertone!  Excited to see your swatches, and now I think I need to get this.


 I have beige undertones  in the summer I've been told I have olive undertones, lol...I'm a chameleon :haha: ...and yes ma'am,  you need this!!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *LMAO at your reaction*.     I think we have a simliar tone and undertone!  Excited to see your swatches, and now I think I need to get this.  OMG, you are


  I know, so uncooth.


----------



## ABeam86 (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Now let me get this straight---you want a bunch of staunch makeup addicts to talk you off the ledge /out of a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   product?[/COLOR] :shrugs:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Sorry but[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] my motto is, 'if you can't decide between two, GET BOTH!!!![/COLOR]


   Lol talk me off the ledge or give me a massive shove and a good excuse to give my family when the box arrives


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   LOVE IT!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm dancing while I remove everyone of my NPs from the racks and wipe them clean[/COLOR]arty2:  arty2:


 It's very catchy! It stays in your head on repeat!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 19, 2015)

Indiscretion on the left and Spellbound on the right.  Spellbound is lighter and slightly more rosy/peachy and Indiscretion is more tan/brown.  In certain lighting though, they look identical.  Not sure how any of this translates on the face.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 19, 2015)

So, if I have EL BG Illuminating Gelee, Becca Rose Gold, etc... do I need MAC BBW Summer Opal? There are some reasonable ones on eBay. Soooo just curious... is it worth it?


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Now let me get this straight---you want a bunch of staunch makeup addicts to talk you off the ledge /out of a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   product?[/COLOR] :shrugs:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Sorry but[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] my motto is, 'if you can't decide between two, GET BOTH!!!![/COLOR]


:werd: :lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   LOVE IT!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm dancing while I remove everyone of my NPs from the racks and wipe them clean[/COLOR]arty2:  arty2:


It's catchy and feel good isn't it?


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 19, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, if I have EL BG Illuminating Gelee, Becca Rose Gold, etc... do I need MAC BBW Summer Opal? There are some reasonable ones on eBay. Soooo just curious... is it worth it?


How much is "reasonable"?


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 19, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> How much is "reasonable"?


  $35 or less.

  ETA- obviously I'm aiming for as close to retail as possible.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 19, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, if I have EL BG Illuminating Gelee, Becca Rose Gold, etc... do I need MAC BBW Summer Opal? There are some reasonable ones on eBay. Soooo just curious... is it worth it?


No.  Save your money for future high end highlighters!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> $35 or less.  ETA- obviously I'm aiming for as close to retail as possible.


 Save it! Hey becca blushed copper.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Save it! Hey becca blushed copper.


  Bahahahaha! I'm not sure I'm gonna drink the blushed copper kool-aid. It's GORGEOUS on y'all... but I'd have to use it as a blush, and with a VERY light hand.


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 19, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> $35 or less.  ETA- obviously I'm aiming for as close to retail as possible.


Go for it! It has a touch of glitter in it but isn't noticeable on the face. I don't have BECCA Rose Gold but it's totally different than EL Bronze Goddess. SO is much pinker, where BG is more peach/tan on me.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Can't wait to get my BC! ompom:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Can't wait to get my BC! ompom:


 Yippeeee ompom:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yippeeee ompom:


Screw you Linda, I got my paws on Blushed Copper! ooh:


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> You should!!!


 I rarely watch TV :shrugs: I may give it a gander 


NaomiH said:


> oke:


 Lol, it must really be something special!  It's all I've been hearing about!    





shizzelly said:


> Which one? The courreges or bronze goddess? Hehe too many to keep up with!!


  Lol...both!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Can't wait to get my BC! ompom:


  :cheer: :bouquet: :cheer:  :nanas:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I rarely watch TV :shrugs: I may give it a gander   Lol, it must really be something special!  It's all I've been hearing about!   Lol...both!!!


Good acting, good music and lots of drama! Love it!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> :cheer: :bouquet: :cheer:  :nanas:


I'm excited!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm excited!


  I'm excited for you hun!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Can't wait to get my BC! ompom:


 Yay!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 19, 2015)

The Indiscretion highlighter is so pretty I must have it. I think I will be doing some sephora shopping tonight since I found $40 dollars on the ground yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 19, 2015)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> The Indiscretion highlighter is so pretty I must have it. I think I will be doing some sephora shopping tonight since I found $40 dollars on the ground yesterday  .


Woohoo! Nice find!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2015)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> The Indiscretion highlighter is so pretty I must have it. I think I will be doing some sephora shopping tonight since I found $40 dollars on the ground yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OHHH It's meant to be!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 19, 2015)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> The Indiscretion highlighter is so pretty I must have it. I think I will be doing some sephora shopping tonight since I found $40 dollars on the ground yesterday  .


 Wow! Lucky you!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay, so I kept my word and finally tried Becca Blushed Copper.  It is VERY pigmented but manageable by using small amounts and buffing.  I took a few pics but I pretty much suck at it.  No filters, indoors w/daylight.   Oh......and my Laura Mercier Highlighter arrived today.  It's lovely.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:[/COLOR]


  Beautiful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's catchy and feel good isn't it?


  YES!!!  Thanks for that!!!  I needed something to get me through wiping off > 400 bottles of nail polish


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:     [COLOR=0000FF] YES!!!  Thanks for that!!!  I needed something to get me through wiping off > 400 bottles of nail polish[/COLOR]:thud:


...400 bottles? ! Literally? !


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ...400 bottles? ! Literally? !


   Yes ***hangs head shamefully!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> Beautiful!


 Thank you!!!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ordered blushed copper and indiscretion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can't wait to receive them.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 20, 2015)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Ordered blushed copper and indiscretion :cheer: can't wait to receive them.


 Yay! You'll love them


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 20, 2015)

Here are swatches, comparisons of Laura Mercier Spellbound and Indiscretion--the verdict on both is that they are lovely, beautiful. They are, however, the same product w/ a different name.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 20, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Here are swatches, comparisons of Laura Mercier Spellbound and Indiscretion--the verdict on both is that they are lovely, beautiful. They are, however, the same product w/ a different name.


wow  These look just Alike I missed out on spellbound and always wanted it  Can't wait to get mines beautiful


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:     [COLOR=0000FF] YES!!!  Thanks for that!!!  I needed something to get me through wiping off > 400 bottles of nail polish[/COLOR]:thud:


how do you keep them organized?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Here are swatches, comparisons of Laura Mercier Spellbound and Indiscretion--the verdict on both is that they are lovely, beautiful. They are, however, the same product w/ a different name.


twins!


----------



## brunettespylove (Mar 20, 2015)

Smh, I thought it looked similar when i got it yesterday. I notice a slight difference in the pans but that could be lighting, the swatches however look identical.  When i got it last night, it looked more pink in the pan than swatched, but quite glittery i feel. So I am returning it today unfortunately.


----------



## jenise (Mar 20, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Here are swatches, comparisons of Laura Mercier Spellbound and Indiscretion--the verdict on both is that they are lovely, beautiful. They are, however, the same product w/ a different name.


  this makes me happy since I never got spellbound!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 20, 2015)

jenise said:


> this makes me happy since I never got spellbound!


 Me too!


----------



## alnike86 (Mar 20, 2015)

This is kind of a glitterbomb, but I got it more because of the kitty motif...


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 20, 2015)

alnike86 said:


> This is kind of a glitterbomb, but I got it more because of the kitty motif...


  Well that's stinkin' adorable! Is it glitter all the way through? Or is that overspray?


----------



## alnike86 (Mar 20, 2015)

There is a silvery glitter overspray, but the highlighter itself is very shimmery.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 20, 2015)

alnike86 said:


> This is kind of a glitterbomb, but I got it more because of the kitty motif...


  I wanted to buy one with an owl from this brand a few years ago, I don't remember why I didn't. It's pretty!


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 20, 2015)

I finally caved and ordered Indiscretion. At this rate, I'm going to blind people in Florida with all my highlighter goodness.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)

Some swatches


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 20, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I finally caved and ordered Indiscretion. At this rate, I'm going to blind people in Florida with all my highlighter goodness.


  lol... I ordered BBW SO from eBay today (managed to find a cheap one). I'm in Florida, too... and all this warm weather makes me want to bronze and highlight all the things!


----------



## Shars (Mar 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> With blushed copper


  Gosh!! Blushed Copper looks AMAZING on your skintone!! Thanks again for the comparisons!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks for posting C!
> 
> Gosh!! Blushed Copper looks AMAZING on your skintone!! Thanks again for the comparisons!


  Girrrrl, that Blushed Copper is DA TRUTH!! OMG!!!! I love it immensely!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Now let me get this straight---you want a bunch of staunch makeup addicts to talk you off the ledge /out of a
> product?
> 
> 
> ...


  That's my Mom's motto too. She cracks me up. Love her. LOLLL!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


  It's life changing, like seriously.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> With blushed copper


  I really should get a bu of BC. Great swatches, thanks. I'm not feeling the LM that much. I feel like it's not that OG. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It's life changing, like seriously.


  Damn, and I haven't even tried it yet!  Is that why my work day sucks so far.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks for posting C!   Gosh!! Blushed Copper looks AMAZING on your skintone!! Thanks again for the comparisons!


 Get it Shars! Worth it! Wear it as an eyeshadow too!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL  bogus LM...  bogus...
> 
> 
> So pretty!
> ...


  Possibly!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

Anyone mess with UD Naked Illuminated? Good? No? Going to Sephora now, we got out of work early, woohoo!


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 20, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> lol... I ordered BBW SO from eBay today (managed to find a cheap one). I'm in Florida, too... and all this warm weather makes me want to bronze and highlight all the things!


 
  Florida ladies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Same here. It was a nice and toasty 84 today. I had my blushed copper as a blush topper and I was glowingggg!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

NYC ladies, Becca Blushed Copper is at 3 locations: 42nd and Madison, Brooklyn and 150 Broadway. They put it out yesterday. The Becca rep here on 34th St just told me. Btw she did a mini makeover on me with Becca products and I'm in love! I have a list of things to get. First is Topaz Liquid...


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

My Blushed Copper shipped! :yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> My Blushed Copper shipped! :yahoo:


 :yahoo:


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone mess with UD Naked Illuminated? Good? No? Going to Sephora now, we got out of work early, woohoo!


Karen at the Makeup and Beauty Blog warns this is really sparkly--and she did not lie! I swatched this at an Ulta and found it so, so beautiful but it has a lot of micro glitter.  Definitely try before you buy and look at the application in different light.  There's sparkle plenty!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo:


Time to obsessively stalk my tracking number and go into insane excitement mode once I see it say "out for delivery". :lol:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone mess with UD Naked Illuminated? Good? No? Going to Sephora now, we got out of work early, woohoo!


yes, I have both and love them. They are however super sparkly.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone mess with UD Naked Illuminated? Good? No? Going to Sephora now, we got out of work early, woohoo!


  it is glitter bomb
  i have the first one that's silvery it's just ok


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> Karen at the Makeup and Beauty Blog warns this is really sparkly--and she did not lie! I swatched this at an Ulta and found it so, so beautiful but it has a lot of micro glitter.  Definitely try before you buy and look at the application in different light.  There's sparkle plenty!


  Goodness you aren't lying! Thank God I swatched it! I still have glitter on me. It's pretty but more as a body shimmer or something...décolletage area...that's too much excitement for the face. At least the lighter of the two, Aura is not like that. The more pink one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ernie said:


> how do you keep them organized?


   They're on racks, sorted by color, not by brand.  I couldn't keep them in boxes...what I can't see I don't tend to use, and they look so pretty out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I finally caved and ordered Indiscretion. At this rate, I'm going to blind people in Florida with all my highlighter goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay Vee!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

Ernie said:


> yes, I have both and love them. They are however super sparkly.


  I found the lighter to be more sparkly..maybe the tester of the pink was crappy because I didn't find it as nice as the other.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Time to obsessively stalk my tracking number and go into insane excitement mode once I see it say "out for delivery". :lol:


  I'm going to need a b/u of this...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> My Blushed Copper shipped!


    YAY!!!! 



 I think you'll love Naomi!!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm going to need a b/u of this...


It looks gorgeous in all the pics I've seen. I can't wait to get it and try it out.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

The Becca rep who was at Sephora said she was using BC as a demo in a class and women wanted to buy it off her.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's awesome!!  How do you like working with the liquid highlighters?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   YAY!!!![/COLOR] :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF] I think you'll love Naomi!!!![/COLOR]


I think so too!


----------



## lxvefool (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi guys! It's time for me to stop lurking and officially join the thread as a true Highlighter Addict (and a total backup hoarder).  My current stash consists of: MAC Whisper of Gilt x4 MAC Superb x3 MAC Magnetic Appeal x1 MAC Double Definition x1 Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow x4 Estée Lauder Heat Wave x2 Estée Lauder Modern Mercury x1  Estée Lauder Topaz Chameleon x1 Dior Nude Tan Transat Edition x5 Dior Amber Diamond x2 Laura Mercier Indiscretion x2  I'm obsessed with looking like I have healthy, glowy skin, so my collection of highlighters is growing rapidly! ️


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's awesome!!  How do you like working with the liquid highlighters?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   YAY!!!![/COLOR] :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF] I think you'll love Naomi!!!![/COLOR]


  Well I didn't do it but I think I can work with them. She used that Becca brush for everything she put on me. It's so universal but even she said spending $50 on the brush isn't a priority. I would use the liquid alone or mixed with moisturizer all over. She mixed the under eye cream with a concealer and that brightened under my eyes. She put the Topaz pressed on my forehead and the "C" area (cheekbones to over brows), nose, Cupid's bow, chin. Beach tint in Papaya on my cheeks and lips. Nothing I don't do with other products but it looked so good, maybe it was the Sephora lighting, lmao!! I also found my foundation color with them so I'll probably get it.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 20, 2015)

alnike86 said:


> This is kind of a glitterbomb, but I got it more because of the kitty motif...


Cute


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 20, 2015)

Broke down and bought indiscretion. Anyone have comparisons to becca rose gold?


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 20, 2015)

Oops just saw the indiscretion swatches compared to opal and rose gold. I have opal and they look so similar maybe I should have skipped. :/


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


>


  I love the Bronze glow one


----------



## Monsy (Mar 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Goodness you aren't lying! Thank God I swatched it! I still have glitter on me. It's pretty but more as a body shimmer or something...décolletage area...that's too much excitement for the face. At least the lighter of the two, Aura is not like that. The more pink one.


  aura is very nice and i think it looks better on medium and darker skin because on lighter skin it just blends in but you can see all it's beauty on darker skin tones
  also it's very pretty when applied with a wet brush it almost looks metallic


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone mess with UD Naked Illuminated? Good? No? Going to Sephora now, we got out of work early, woohoo!


  I have both aura and luminous and love them. A girl at sephora taught me a trick to tone down the glitter. Just dip your brush then spray with water or Mac fix plus and it comes on less glittery and more like a sheen. Either way I love them.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  They're on racks, sorted by color, not by brand.  I couldn't keep them in boxes...what I can't see I don't tend to use, and they look so pretty out.[/COLOR]


thanks for that! It's so difficult to store polish.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 20, 2015)

lxvefool said:


> Hi guys! It's time for me to stop lurking and officially join the thread as a true Highlighter Addict (and a total backup hoarder).  My current stash consists of: MAC Whisper of Gilt x4 MAC Superb x3 MAC Magnetic Appeal x1 MAC Double Definition x1 Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow x4 Estée Lauder Heat Wave x2 Estée Lauder Modern Mercury x1  Estée Lauder Topaz Chameleon x1 Dior Nude Tan Transat Edition x5 Dior Amber Diamond x2 Laura Mercier Indiscretion x2  I'm obsessed with looking like I have healthy, glowy skin, so my collection of highlighters is growing rapidly! ️


 Well damn...you have enough glow for a lifetime! :shock:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I found the lighter to be more sparkly..maybe the tester of the pink was crappy because I didn't find it as nice as the other.


yes the lighter one is definitely more sparkly, the pink one I have goes on well. Maybe it was like that because so many people touch it with their hands and the oils have changed the texture of it. It's not for everyone due to the sparkle factor.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2015)

lxvefool said:


> Hi guys! It's time for me to stop lurking and officially join the thread as a true Highlighter Addict (and a total backup hoarder).  My current stash consists of: MAC Whisper of Gilt x4 MAC Superb x3 MAC Magnetic Appeal x1 MAC Double Definition x1 Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow x4 Estée Lauder Heat Wave x2 Estée Lauder Modern Mercury x1  Estée Lauder Topaz Chameleon x1 Dior Nude Tan Transat Edition x5 Dior Amber Diamond x2 Laura Mercier Indiscretion x2  I'm obsessed with looking like I have healthy, glowy skin, so my collection of highlighters is growing rapidly! ️


 You've come to the right place! Nice list!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2015)

I caved and ordered BC. I figure if it's too pigmented for me I can give it to a friend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

lxvefool said:


> I'm obsessed with looking like I have healthy, glowy skin, so my collection of highlighters is growing rapidly! ️






*  WELCOME!!! *  No turning back------you're one of us now!!!!


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 20, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I caved and ordered BC. I figure if it's too pigmented for me I can give it to a friend.


  I like the way you think lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I caved and ordered BC. I figure if it's too pigmented for me I can give it to a friend.


   You can control that---just start with a small amount and build it to your liking.   if you happen to put too much on, it covers with setting powder.


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 20, 2015)

lxvefool said:


> I'm obsessed with looking like I have healthy, glowy skin, so my collection of highlighters is growing rapidly! ️


  hey love,

  welcome. nice collection.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

Swatched Sephora's





Monsy said:


> aura is very nice and i think it looks better on medium and darker skin because on lighter skin it just blends in but you can see all it's beauty on darker skin tones also it's very pretty when applied with a wet brush it almost looks metallic


  Sounds pretty. I'll have to revisit in store and look at swatches online.  I do like how Sephora's MicroSmooth Baked Luminizer in Light Beam swatched. Anyone have it? Pretty small, but I guess for $14 it's expected.


----------



## lxvefool (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone. It's nice to be amongst fellow addicts lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ernie said:


> thanks for that! It's so difficult to store polish.


    This is the setup that works best for me.  They are 4 individual racks that I mounted in twos, on on top of the other. Each hold sover 100 NPs depending on the size &
   shape of the bottles.  The racks are completely fullI now and I have an overflow box.  So ridiculous but I can't help myself!!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

Ernie said:


> yes the lighter one is definitely more sparkly, the pink one I have goes on well. Maybe it was like that because so many people touch it with their hands and the oils have changed the texture of it. It's not for everyone due to the sparkle factor.


  That's what I figured, I'll check it out again. I remember when they each came out. I wasn't into that then, so I'm late. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

lxvefool said:


> Thanks for the welcomes, everyone. It's nice to be amongst fellow addicts lol.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   This is the setup that works best for me.  They are 4 individual racks that I mounted in twos, on on top of the other. Each hold sover 100 NPs depending on the size &[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   shape of the bottles.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]The racks are completely fullI now and I have an overflow box.  So ridiculous but I can't help myself!!![/COLOR]


  You literally have more than a nail salon! Wow!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This is the setup that works best for me.  They are 4 individual racks that I mounted in twos, on on top of the other. Each hold sover 100 NPs depending on the size &
> shape of the bottles.  The racks are completely fullI now and I have an overflow box.  So ridiculous but I can't help myself!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This is the setup that works best for me.  They are 4 individual racks that I mounted in twos, on on top of the other. Each hold sover 100 NPs depending on the size &
> shape of the bottles.  The racks are completely fullI now and I have an overflow box.  So ridiculous but I can't help myself!!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

lxvefool said:


> Hi guys! It's time for me to stop lurking and officially join the thread as a true Highlighter Addict (and a total backup hoarder).  My current stash consists of: MAC Whisper of Gilt x4 MAC Superb x3 MAC Magnetic Appeal x1 MAC Double Definition x1 Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow x4 Estée Lauder Heat Wave x2 Estée Lauder Modern Mercury x1  Estée Lauder Topaz Chameleon x1 Dior Nude Tan Transat Edition x5 Dior Amber Diamond x2 Laura Mercier Indiscretion x2  I'm obsessed with looking like I have healthy, glowy skin, so my collection of highlighters is growing rapidly! ️


  Wow!! Nice stuff. So sad that I missed WOG. Grrr.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ernie said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for that! It's so difficult to store polish.
> ...


  Whatever makes you happy and you're not hurting anyone!  Plus, who doesn't love a rainbow?!?!


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 20, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I rarely watch TV :shrugs: I may give it a gander   Lol, it must really be something special!  It's all I've been hearing about!   Lol...both!!!


 I personally love them both. I don't have a ton of highlighters, I've just started upping my highlighter game! The courreges is an awesome light shimmery color that I use spairingly on the high points of my cheek bone. For the bronze goddess, it's a pretty fleshy-colored and gives a really gorgeous natural glow so you can use a much heavier hand with that one!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> You literally have more than a nail salon! Wow!






My sister said the same thing!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Whatever makes you happy and you're not hurting anyone!  Plus, who doesn't love a rainbow?!?!






I change my polish at least 2-3 times/week.  It's fun.


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 20, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> My Blushed Copper shipped! :yahoo:


 Yay!!!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Mar 20, 2015)

lxvefool said:


> Hi guys! It's time for me to stop lurking and officially join the thread as a true Highlighter Addict (and a total backup hoarder).  My current stash consists of: MAC Whisper of Gilt x4 MAC Superb x3 MAC Magnetic Appeal x1 MAC Double Definition x1 Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow x4 Estée Lauder Heat Wave x2 Estée Lauder Modern Mercury x1  Estée Lauder Topaz Chameleon x1 Dior Nude Tan Transat Edition x5 Dior Amber Diamond x2 Laura Mercier Indiscretion x2  I'm obsessed with looking like I have healthy, glowy skin, so my collection of highlighters is growing rapidly! ️


  Soooo many back ups!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  You can control that---just start with a small amount and build it to your liking.   if you happen to put too much on, it covers with setting powder.[/COLOR]


thanks Medgal, should I use a fan brush?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone mess with UD Naked Illuminated? Good? No? Going to Sephora now, we got out of work early, woohoo!


  I have both and love them.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I change my polish at least 2-3 times/week.  It's fun.[/COLOR]


im a polish freak too, no worries!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   This is the setup that works best for me.  They are 4 individual racks that I mounted in twos, on on top of the other. Each hold sover 100 NPs depending on the size &[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   shape of the bottles.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]The racks are completely fullI now and I have an overflow box.  So ridiculous but I can't help myself!!![/COLOR]


wow, this is a great system, I love it! :encore:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> That's what I figured, I'll check it out again. I remember when they each came out. I wasn't into that then, so I'm late. Thanks for your help!


no, I like the pink one better, I think it's called Aura.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Possibly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Welcome!  Great list!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 20, 2015)

I've asked before,but I want to ask again.  What type of brush do you use to put on your highlighter?  Do you just do the C from your eye to your cheekbone? If you use a fan brush, how do you position the brush. I'm serious too, i had a fan brush and it wasn't working, then I saw a picture of someone placing it horizontally against their skin, and not with the tips of the fan.  Does that make sense? LOL


----------



## montREALady (Mar 20, 2015)

Ernie said:


> no, I like the pink one better, I think it's called Aura.


  Yes that's the pink and the one that didn't look so hot swatched on me. I plan to go back and revisit. I think the demo has seen better days...


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   This is the setup that works best for me.  They are 4 individual racks that I mounted in twos, on on top of the other. Each hold sover 100 NPs depending on the size &[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   shape of the bottles.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]The racks are completely fullI now and I have an overflow box.  So ridiculous but I can't help myself!!![/COLOR]


 Wow that is impressive!! You have a great collection


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Florida ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So FL here!!! 
  I wore Brushed Copper with Love Rush Blush tonight. Great combo!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   This is the setup that works best for me.  They are 4 individual racks that I mounted in twos, on on top of the other. Each hold sover 100 NPs depending on the size &[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   shape of the bottles.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]The racks are completely fullI now and I have an overflow box.  So ridiculous but I can't help myself!!![/COLOR]


Pure  Greatness does not get any better then this I hope to be like u oneday  I think I'm going to get my bf to build me a polish rack  Medgal u got it going on  When people see your polish do they want to touch them and borrow them


----------



## treasuremymac (Mar 20, 2015)

lxvefool said:


> I'm obsessed with looking like I have healthy, glowy skin, so my collection of highlighters is growing rapidly! ️


  WOW!!! My eyes popped out as I read this list. Id be happy just to have one of a each!! Do you have a sale thread? If so I am subscribing in the event you decide to sell anything


----------



## lxvefool (Mar 21, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> WOW!!! My eyes popped out as I read this list. Id be happy just to have one of a each!! Do you have a sale thread? If so I am subscribing in the event you decide to sell anything


  I don't, but if I do create one at any point I'll shoot you a PM! I have a stupid amount of backups because I'll fall in love with a highlighter and decide I want it to last the rest of my life, lol! The only plus (I guess) is that because I'm so fussy, I'm rarely tempted to grab new releases as I feel I already have all my HG highlighters... One could not resist LM Indiscretion though.


----------



## lxvefool (Mar 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I've asked before,but I want to ask again.  What type of brush do you use to put on your highlighter?  Do you just do the C from your eye to your cheekbone? If you use a fan brush, how do you position the brush. I'm serious too, i had a fan brush and it wasn't working, then I saw a picture of someone placing it horizontally against their skin, and not with the tips of the fan.  Does that make sense? LOL


  I find fan brushes such hard work! I can't use them properly to save my life. I use my MAC 129 brush to apply highlighter as I prefer a less intense look, but it really depends on what effect you want to achieve.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

lxvefool said:


> I find fan brushes such hard work! I can't use them properly to save my life. I use my MAC 129 brush to apply highlighter as I prefer a less intense look, but it really depends on what effect you want to achieve.


 I hate the little flimsy fan brushes! They barely pick up any product and it always goes on so uneven.   However I like my highlight pretty prominent on my cheeks. I figure if I'm going to wear it, I want people to see it! I use this huge fan brush I got in this no name kit of brushes I got on eBay bite much thicker than I've seen in stores or online anywhere else and it picks up product like a dream.


----------



## jenise (Mar 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I've asked before,but I want to ask again.  What type of brush do you use to put on your highlighter?  Do you just do the C from your eye to your cheekbone? If you use a fan brush, how do you position the brush. I'm serious too, i had a fan brush and it wasn't working, then I saw a picture of someone placing it horizontally against their skin, and not with the tips of the fan.  Does that make sense? LOL


 I use My fan brush horrizontally. It really helps to blend it! Also helps if you're using a fluffier fan brush - I use the it cosmetics one


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2015)

thanks ladies! keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I've asked before,but I want to ask again.  What type of brush do you use to put on your highlighter?  Do you just do the C from your eye to your cheekbone? If you use a fan brush, how do you position the brush. I'm serious too, i had a fan brush and it wasn't working, then I saw a picture of someone placing it horizontally against their skin, and not with the tips of the fan.  Does that make sense? LOL


  Lately I've been using the Real techniques setting brush. When I want a more subtle highlight, I use MAC 188. I've never had a fan brush, do I need one


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> thanks ladies! keep the suggestions coming.


  I use sephora's tapered highlighting brush! (Wait it's called pro contour brush, lol.) Not sure if it's new. It was sitting on the front displays with all the new contour stuff and a few other brushes. Its #79. It perfectly hilights the tops of my cheekbones!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 21, 2015)

I use a fan brush but like @jaymuse I hate those flimsy ones that are so abundant. I've got two at IMATS one from Royal and Langnickle and  one from Morphe I think. They are thick and substantial. I have a third that I got from Ulta it's from their professional line. I like brushes like I like highlighters. I'm just saying. Sometimes just tapping it on with a finger works just as good.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 21, 2015)

I use mac 165 it is great since it's pointed and makes it easier to control where I apply the HL


----------



## Shars (Mar 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I use a fan brush but like @jaymuse I hate those flimsy ones that are so abundant. I've got two at IMATS one from Royal and Langnickle and  one from Morphe I think. They are thick and substantial. I have a third that I got from Ulta it's from their professional line. I like brushes like I like highlighters. I'm just saying. Sometimes just tapping it on with a finger works just as good.


  Ooooh. Do you have the names/numbers for the R&L one and the Morphe one? I want to pick them up at IMATS as well.


----------



## lxvefool (Mar 21, 2015)

I just got my hands on Bobbi Brown Copper Diamond - can't wait for it to come! I also ordered MAC Global Glow today, I'm excited to try that too.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I use a fan brush but like @jaymuse  I hate those flimsy ones that are so abundant. I've got two at IMATS one from Royal and Langnickle and  one from Morphe I think. They are thick and substantial. I have a third that I got from Ulta it's from their professional line. I like brushes like I like highlighters. I'm just saying. Sometimes just tapping it on with a finger works just as good.


i agree  I love fan brushes too


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 21, 2015)

I use this fan brush from the kashuk line and omg it's amazing and cheap! I've tried other brushes and always come back to this one. http://m.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-core-tools-duo-fibre-fan-brush-no-129/-/A-13955459


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 21, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I use this fan brush from the kashuk line and omg it's amazing and cheap! I've tried other brushes and always come back to this one. http://m.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-core-tools-duo-fibre-fan-brush-no-129/-/A-13955459


 I use that one too lol I like it a lot.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 21, 2015)

jenise said:


> I use My fan brush horrizontally. It really helps to blend it! Also helps if you're using a fluffier fan brush - I use the it cosmetics one


i have that brush too, it's great!


----------



## jenise (Mar 21, 2015)

Ernie said:


> i have that brush too, it's great!


 Yes I love it


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

this is the fan brush I use that I got in a set off ebay (dirty sorrrrrryyy)










  and this is it compared to one of those little fan brushes I got from bh Cosmetics


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 21, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> this is the fan brush I use that I got in a set off ebay (dirty sorrrrrryyy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Now THAT actually looks like a fan brush worth using! My little Laura Mercier fan brush could maybe be used to tickle a pixie, but even then, it might be inadequate.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 21, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> this is the fan brush I use that I got in a set off ebay (dirty sorrrrrryyy)
> 
> 
> 
> and this is it compared to one of those little fan brushes I got from bh Cosmetics


I have one almost exactly like that except it has a reddish handle vs your black handle.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Now THAT actually looks like a fan brush worth using! My little Laura Mercier fan brush could maybe be used to tickle a pixie, but even then, it might be inadequate.


"tickle a pixie" hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Oh yeah this is the big daddy of fan brushes


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 21, 2015)

It depends on the highlighter but the Koyudo BP025 and H013, Real Techniques Setting Powder Brush, Bdellium Tools Fan Brush, and Sonia Kashuk Fan Brush. I'm also planning to purchase two Hakuhodo brushes: J5521 and G5537!   The One Perfecting Brush by Becca is also on my radar, especially now that there's a copper one (lol).


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> The One Perfecting Brush by Becca is also on my radar, especially now that there's a copper one (lol).


I saw that Real Techniques just came out with a fan brush too. Has anyone tried it?

  Their brushes (the cheaper line, haven't tried those bold metals) never disappoint me so I'm curious to see if their new fan brush will impress.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 21, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I saw that Real Techniques just came out with a fan brush too. Has anyone tried it?  Their brushes (the cheaper line, haven't tried those bold metals) never disappoint me so I'm curious to see if their new fan brush will impress.


  I'm tempted by that new LE set! _And_ it comes with a setting brush so a backup would be nice! I think [@]jenise[/@] has it.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 21, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jaymuhlee* 




I'm tempted by that new LE set! _And_ it comes with a setting brush so a backup would be nice! I think @jenise has it.


 I've been eyeing the LE set, too. The setting brush is awesome, and I don't think I've ever gotten a crap brush out of all the RT brushes I have.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 21, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I've been eyeing the LE set, too. The setting brush is awesome, and I don't think I've ever gotten a crap brush out of all the RT brushes I have.


  Same here! I've only tried their face brushes and the only thing I've been disappointed by was the sponge. It's been said by tons that the quality changed at some point so I just missed the good version.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 21, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Now THAT actually looks like a fan brush worth using! My little Laura Mercier fan brush could maybe be used to tickle a pixie, but even then, it might be inadequate.


  The only thing the LM fan brush is good for is sweeping fallout off your face.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 21, 2015)

I also love this fan brush that I bought at Barneys, sorry the brush is dirty.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Same here! I've only tried their face brushes and the only thing I've been disappointed by was the sponge. It's been said by tons that the quality changed at some point so I just missed the good version.


  Ohhhh @jenise !!!! LOL
  Please tell us you have the set!

  Their brush quality for that price point is so amazing! The bristles are much softer than brushes at comparable price points.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 21, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


Yuuuuppp
  Big Ole' Fan Brushes 4 Life!!!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 21, 2015)

http://www.sephora.com/ambient-powder-brush-P377724?skuId=1489376

  The Hourglass Ambient Powder Brush is also good for applying certain highlighters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

Ernie said:


> thanks Medgal, should I use a fan brush?


    Sorry for the late reply Ernie.  A fan brush would be just perfect to use w/Blushed Copper---it would minimize the 
  amount of product that's picked up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

boschicka said:


> http://www.sephora.com/ambient-powder-brush-P377724?skuId=1489376
> 
> The Hourglass Ambient Powder Brush is also good for applying certain highlighters.


  I love that one too Bos!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> *When people see your polish do they want to touch them and borrow them*


   Thanks Glammy!  My daughter loves coming over for what she calls M & MT (Mommy & Me Time) and she heads 
  right to the NP racks.  I got the racks on Amazon and mounted them myself.  What you see in the photo is four 
  racks, two top & bottom that I mounted to look like two tall racks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2015)

Ernie said:


> wow, this is a great system, I love it!


  Thanks Ernie!!!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ernie said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for that! It's so difficult to store polish.
> ...


  Aren't you afraid that they'll go bad because they are exposed to light?


----------



## jenise (Mar 22, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ohhhh @jenise  !!!! LOL Please tell us you have the set!  Their brush quality for that price point is so amazing! The bristles are much softer than brushes at comparable price points.


 I do have it and I love it!!! The fan brush is comparable to the one I use from it cosmetics - not too thin and just fluffy enough! I also use the contour brush that'comes with it - it's super soft and blends everything out very well. And I already had the setting brush and j love that to set under eye concealer or to highlight


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> I use an angled contour/blush brush and dab along the top of my cheek bones and then in a straight line to blend out. I will lightly pull downwards with the tip of the brush to blend in with my blush. Regular fan brushes are to light/flimsy for the way I like my highlight. I also have a Body Shop blush brush that I like to use - it's super soft but still dense and works like a charm.  Again, I use the tip to apply and then blend out. Looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The Royal and Langnickle one is from the Silk Pro line and the other one has no name. It's a large thick fluffy fan brush with a dark brown handle.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 22, 2015)

Picked up Pink Rebel lustre drops from one of the recent MAC releases. I dab a tiny bit on my cheekbones, and dust EL ccourreges illuminating face powder over it-- the result is heavenly!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks Ernie!!![/COLOR]





jaymuse said:


> Yuuuuppp Big Ole' Fan Brushes 4 Life!!!


they convinced to buy it, and I'm glad I did!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 22, 2015)

Boy this thread is really hopping!  All the Mac Soft N Gentle talk made me pull it out today.  It was nice but not the end all for me.  I wanted to ask again about the EL bronze goddess highlighter and how it was working out as I was going to take a look at it today but I couldn't catch up with all the posts before I left.  I ended up skipping it.  I hope it wasn't a mistake.  I swatched it on my hand and it just didn't look like much.  I do know that highlighters are the worst to judge by swatching but I left it behind for now.  I did pick up the EL pink highlighter stick.  I'm happy to hear that LM Indescretion is the same as Spellbound since I have Spellbound but I'm wondering why they changed the name.  So odd.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Boy this thread is really hopping!  All the Mac Soft N Gentle talk made me pull it out today.  It was nice but not the end all for me.  I wanted to ask again about the EL bronze goddess highlighter and how it was working out as I was going to take a look at it today but I couldn't catch up with all the posts before I left.  I ended up skipping it.  I hope it wasn't a mistake.  I swatched it on my hand and it just didn't look like much.  I do know that highlighters are the worst to judge by swatching but I left it behind for now.  I did pick up the EL pink highlighter stick.  I'm happy to hear that LM Indescretion is the same as Spellbound since I have Spellbound but I'm wondering why they changed the name.  So odd.


  The EL BG highlighter is more of an illuminator. I like it lightly brushed over my face, and then a little more concentrated on the cheekbones. It's definitely not a high-powered highlighter by any stretch. So if you prefer a more dramatic look, and not a subtle glow, I think you're totally find skipping it. Of course, it could also look completely different on other skintones, in which case, ignore everything I just said, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> The Royal and Langnickle one is from the Silk Pro line and the other one has no name. It's a large thick fluffy fan brush with a dark brown handle.


  BC300? http://beautyusa.royalbrush.com/products/bc300-silk-fan


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Aren't you afraid that they'll go bad because they are exposed to light?


 No.  I've had this setup for years now with on ill effects---it is in a corner in a room in which the door is always open, shielding the polish from direct light.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> The EL BG highlighter is more of an illuminator. I like it lightly brushed over my face, and then a little more concentrated on the cheekbones. It's definitely not a high-powered highlighter by any stretch. So if you prefer a more dramatic look, and not a subtle glow, I think you're totally find skipping it. Of course, it could also look completely different on other skintones, in which case, ignore everything I just said, lol.







It doesn't even begin to give the gloss & glow of the powder gelees of old----this is a completely different product.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 22, 2015)

thank for all of the brush options!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Picked up Pink Rebel lustre drops from one of the recent MAC releases. I dab a tiny bit on my cheekbones, and dust EL ccourreges illuminating face powder over it-- the result is heavenly!!


    Awesome Lauren.  I think I picked that one up when it was released with the Baking Beauties collection.  I'm glad you mentioned it.  I need to use it again sometime!!!
   I get so mired down with the new stuff that I forget about the oldies but goodies!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> The Royal and Langnickle one is from the Silk Pro line and the other one has no name. It's a large thick fluffy fan brush with a dark brown handle.


  Thank you! Is it either of these?

  http://beautyusa.royalbrush.com/collections/silk-pro/products/bc195-silk-kabuki-fan
  http://beautyusa.royalbrush.com/collections/silk-pro/products/bc300-silk-fan


----------



## Ernie (Mar 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Sorry for the late reply Ernie.  A fan brush would be just perfect to use w/Blushed Copper---it would minimize the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  amount of product that's picked up.[/COLOR]


thanks Medgal!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you! Is it either of these?
> 
> http://beautyusa.royalbrush.com/collections/silk-pro/products/bc195-silk-kabuki-fan
> http://beautyusa.royalbrush.com/collections/silk-pro/products/bc300-silk-fan


  The Royal and Langnickle  brush is the one  bc300 silk fan

  The no name one looks like the silk kabuki even with the skunk stripe. Except the handle is brown.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> The Royal and Langnickle  brush is the one  bc300 silk fan  The no name one *looks like the silk kabuki even with the skunk stripe. Except the handle is brown.*


  Probably the Crown one http://crownbrush.us/ib120-jumbo-kabuki-fan-p-162.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> http://crownbrush.us/ib120-jumbo-kabuki-fan-p-162.html


   I use my least dense fan brush for highly pigmented highlighters that might be easy to over-do.  So that would be MAC fan brush (not great), Laura Mercier (much better), 
   and then very dense, the Louise Young fan brush.

     http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/laura-mercier-fan-brush/3161793


     http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/louise-young-cosmetics-ly20-super-fan-brush/3413324?origin=category-  
     personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=1520


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I use my least dense fan brush for highly pigmented highlighters that might be easy to over-do.  So that would be MAC fan brush (not great), Laura Mercier (much better),[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   and then very dense, the[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Louise Young fan brush.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/laura-mercier-fan-brush/3161793   [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/louise-young-cosmetics-ly20-super-fan-brush/3413324?origin=category-      personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=1520





DILLIGAF said:


> The Royal and Langnickle  brush is the one  bc300 silk fan  The no name one looks like the silk kabuki even with the skunk stripe. Except the handle is brown.


  Thanks! I have a couple fan brushes but they aren't fluffy. I'm going to try this Ecotools (synthetic) one:  https://www.ecotools.com/brushes/face-tools/deluxe-fan-brush   I'll also probably get a kabuki one with natural hair/bristles.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'll also probably get a kabuki one with natural hair/bristles.


 Sounds like a good plan!!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'll also probably get a kabuki one with natural hair/bristles.


I have a few ecotools foundation brushes and I love them! I like how this fan brush looks, I might just grab this too


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I have a few ecotools foundation brushes and I love them! I like how this fan brush looks, I might just grab this too


  I got it from Drugstore.com because I have Shoprunner free 2-day shipping. It was on sale for $5.59 + tx. I don't feel like walking into multiple drug stores looking for it, lol. Thanks for your help.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I got it from Drugstore.com because I have Shoprunner free 2-day shipping. It was on sale for $5.59 + tx. I don't feel like walking into multiple drug stores looking for it, lol. Thanks for your help.


I just put it in my Amazon cart LOL

  I have Amazon Prime (includes free 2 day shipping) so I'll pull the trigger when I order from this sometime this week.

  I always end up ordering a bunch of random things from Amazon about once a week! Stuff I don't feel like going out and buying


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I just put it in my Amazon cart LOL
> 
> I have Amazon Prime (includes free 2 day shipping) so I'll pull the trigger when I order from this sometime this week.
> 
> I always end up ordering a bunch of random things from Amazon about once a week! Stuff I don't feel like going out and buying


  Amazon Prime is both awesome and dangerous, lol. I'm always like "Ooooh! I can have that in TWO DAYS??? Don't mind if I do!"


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I just put it in my Amazon cart LOL
> 
> I have Amazon Prime (includes free 2 day shipping) so I'll pull the trigger when I order from this sometime this week.
> 
> I always end up ordering a bunch of random things from Amazon about once a week! Stuff I don't feel like going out and buying


  I have Prime too. But it was an add-on there I think so I didn't bother. I love their Amazon Prime Now and Fresh.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Amazon Prime is both awesome and dangerous, lol. I'm always like "Ooooh! I can have that in TWO DAYS??? Don't mind if I do!"


  Soo dangerous! I used to order something maybe every 2-3 days and my UPS guy would always shake his head and laugh when he dropped off my 1-item packages!!!

  So I reduced it to just one order a week with a couple of items! I finally figured out that shopping cart saves items for a reason hahaha


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I got it from Drugstore.com because I have Shoprunner free 2-day shipping. It was on sale for $5.59 + tx. I don't feel like walking into multiple drug stores looking for it, lol. Thanks for your help.


 I get my natural bristle brushes from this eBay seller here's a pic of the fan brush that I'm using. I love their brushes for a very reasonably cheap price. http://www.abbamart.us/lafanfibr.html


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> http://www.abbamart.us/lafanfibr.html


  Thanks! I believe I saw this on Amazon with a shipping date of April which means it's out of the country and I didn't have the patience. LOL. Oh no, it was this one:
  http://www.amazon.com/Modish-Makeup-Cosmetic-Powder-Foundation/dp/B00Q2LX10W/ref=sr_1_7?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1427127935&sr=1-7&keywords=fan+brush


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

Ernie said:


>









Gorg but not my price-point, lmao!!
  http://www.barneys.com/beauty-is-life-fan-brush-00505010894590.html


----------



## Shars (Mar 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I use my least dense fan brush for highly pigmented highlighters that might be easy to over-do.  So that would be MAC fan brush (not great), Laura Mercier (much better),
> and then very dense, the Louise Young fan brush.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/laura-mercier-fan-brush/3161793
> ...


  Ooooh, I've heard good things about that Louise Young brush. My friend also has either a blush or foundation brush and vows to take it to her grave lol.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 23, 2015)

its here  And even more beautiful in person


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> its here  And even more beautiful in person


 Enjoy!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> its here  And even more beautiful in person


 Yay!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 23, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Enjoy!





Vineetha said:


> Yay!!


Thanks


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> And even more beautiful in person


Swatch swatch swatch!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you! I've put the R&L one on my list and will look out for the Morphe one. I actually like the look of the kabuki one so if I can find one like that, that would be great. I've been looking at that one! I've heard mixed things about Crown brushes though e.g. the Italian badger line is really good but some of the others aren't so great *sigh*. At least the price point is good.  Ooooh, I've heard good things about that Louise Young brush. My friend also has either a blush or foundation brush and vows to take it to her grave lol.


  I think I'll get a few different ones. Saw one at Sephora today, their collection, #53. It was super fluffy. Sold out online and of all the brushes in the store, it was the only one with 1 left so it must be good (reviews are good too) . I like the short handle.   http://m.sephora.com/product/P386623


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> its here  And even more beautiful in person


 I'm glad you liked it glammy! Love it too


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Mar 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> its here  And even more beautiful in person


 How do you like it?


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> And even more beautiful in person


  It looks so pretty!!!


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 23, 2015)

Been using the Blushed Copper and the Estee Lauder Courreges highlighter together, and then Exhibit A blush. And it is giving me the best glow since its basically summer here now in Houston.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you! I've put the R&L one on my list and will look out for the Morphe one. I actually like the look of the kabuki one so if I can find one like that, that would be great.
> I've been looking at that one! I've heard mixed things about Crown brushes though e.g. the Italian badger line is really good but some of the others aren't so great *sigh*. At least the price point is good.
> 
> *Ooooh, I've heard good things about that Louise Young brush. *My friend also has either a blush or foundation brush and vows to take it to her grave lol.


   Shars, it's very dense and posh----I love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> And even more beautiful in person


 Yay Glammy!!!  I'm glad you got it!!!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Been using the Blushed Copper and the Estee Lauder Courreges highlighter together, and then Exhibit A blush. And it is giving me the best glow since its basically summer here now in Houston.


    That's really awesome---so glad to hear that!!!!   I'm jealous of your weather!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2015)

I also went back for the Ritual Bronzer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I skipped it when it launched first and had major Skippers remorse on that one ! It better have lots of pink veining (probably not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's really awesome---so glad to hear that!!!!   I'm jealous of your weather!!!


  Me too!! For two weeks I was led to believe it was almost spring and then on the first day of Spring boom!! It better not snow again!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 23, 2015)

Snow storm here today. I was stuck on a highway for almost two hours and almost ran out of gas.


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!! For two weeks I was led to believe it was almost spring and then on the first day of Spring boom!! It better not snow again!!


  dont be lool. Imma be wishing for some cool weather when it starts to hit the 100s come June/July


----------



## kaitlynxo (Mar 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Snow storm here today. I was stuck on a highway for almost two hours and almost ran out of gas.


 That's awful


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> :eyelove: Gorg but not my price-point, lmao!! http://www.barneys.com/beauty-is-life-fan-brush-00505010894590.html


 Loveeee


jaymuse said:


> Swatch swatch swatch!!!!


i will soon


charismafulltv said:


> I'm glad you liked it glammy! Love it too


 Thanks c I used it but barely wanted to touch it lol  I loveeeee it happy i picked it up


Faith05Hope07 said:


> How do you like it?


 I loveeeee it


omohegbe said:


> It looks so pretty!!!


 Thanks


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yay Glammy!!!  I'm glad you got it!!!  ENJOY!!![/COLOR]


 Awwwwww thanks medgal 


Monsy said:


> Snow storm here today. I was stuck on a highway for almost two hours and almost ran out of gas.


happy u are safe


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 23, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Been using the Blushed Copper and the Estee Lauder Courreges highlighter together, and then Exhibit A blush. And it is giving me the best glow since its basically summer here now in Houston.:cheer:


  This is a great idea! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> And even more beautiful in person


  So pretty!! can't wait to get mines tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me too!! For two weeks I was led to believe it was almost spring and then on the first day of Spring boom!! It better not snow again!!


   I'm so over this weather....and the sun is so deceiving.  I stepped out today and ran right back in the house for my gloves!  It's spring


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Snow storm here today. I was stuck on a highway for almost two hours and almost ran out of gas.






​OMG Monsy!  I'm sure that was a daunting trip home!!  Glad you made it safe & sound!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Snow storm here today. I was stuck on a highway for almost two hours and almost ran out of gas.


So sorry.  Looks like My migraine saved me from a horrible commute...   already takes me over an hour.  So sick of this weather.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> its here  And even more beautiful in person


  :cheer: ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So sorry.  Looks like My migraine saved me from a horrible commute...   already takes me over an hour.  So sick of this weather.


   I'm right there with you Pretty---enough already!!!   I hope your headache is gone!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Boy this thread is really hopping!  All the Mac Soft N Gentle talk made me pull it out today.  It was nice but not the end all for me.  I wanted to ask again about the EL bronze goddess highlighter and how it was working out as I was going to take a look at it today but I couldn't catch up with all the posts before I left.  I ended up skipping it.  I hope it wasn't a mistake.  I swatched it on my hand and it just didn't look like much.  I do know that highlighters are the worst to judge by swatching but I left it behind for now.  I did pick up the EL pink highlighter stick.  I'm happy to hear that LM Indescretion is the same as Spellbound since I have Spellbound but I'm wondering why they changed the name.  So odd.


  So what do you think of the  "EL pink highlighter stick?"


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Been using the Blushed Copper and the Estee Lauder Courreges highlighter together, and then Exhibit A blush. And it is giving me the best glow since its basically summer here now in Houston.:cheer:


Practically summer here in Austin too. :sigh:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> dont be lool. Imma be wishing for some cool weather when it starts to hit the 100s come June/July


:werd:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Practically summer here in Austin too.


   I'll take it!!!  It's a mere 30 degrees here.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'll take it!!!  It's a mere 30 degrees here.[/COLOR]:weep:


I'll take it! I love the cold and hardly even got to wear any winter clothes this year. High of 82 here today, bleh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'll take it! I love the cold and hardly even got to wear any winter clothes this year. High of 82 here today, bleh.


   That's the only thing that I'll miss---cute winter clothes!!!  I don't like to be uncomfortable---not too hot & not too
   cold.  I think mid 80s would work for me.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'll take it!!!  It's a mere 30 degrees here.[/COLOR]:weep:


 23 here :crybaby:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'll take it! I love the cold and hardly even got to wear any winter clothes this year. High of 82 here today, bleh.


 Swap!! :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm so over this weather....and the sun is so deceiving.  I stepped out today and ran right back in the house for my gloves!  It's spring[/COLOR]:thud:


 Well we have wintry mix today. 32


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'll take it! I love the cold and hardly even got to wear any winter clothes this year. High of 82 here today, bleh.


  I'm with you... I have such cute coats and scarves, and I only get to wear them if I visit up north during the fall/winter. 

  We're expected to hit 86 here in Central Florida today. And we're at 91% humidity. I didn't even bother with my hair. Ponytails forever!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> 23 here






Going up to 50 tomorrow---real heatwave!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock:   [COLOR=0000FF]Going up to 50 tomorrow---real heatwave!!![/COLOR]


 Highest is 48 Tomm here as well!! Sure heatwave :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I'm with you... I have such cute coats and scarves, and I only get to wear them if I visit up north during the fall/winter.
> 
> We're expected to hit 86 here in Central Florida today. And we're at 91% humidity. I didn't even bother with my hair. Ponytails forever!


   I love wearing sweaters and boots & blanket scarves!!!  I'll try not to complain if and when we ever see 90 degrees again



I can do without the humidity!!!
   With weather like that you don't need highlighters---they're built in!!!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​OMG Monsy!  I'm sure that was a daunting trip home!!  Glad you made it safe & sound!!


  I was actually on my way to doctors appointment. I couldn't cancel or reschedule. So I was happy I made it there alive and in one piece.  It was supposed to take me 25min and it was almost two hour trip.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's the only thing that I'll miss---cute winter clothes!!!  I don't like to be uncomfortable---not too hot & not too[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   cold.  I think mid 80s would work for me.[/COLOR]


I start whining once it goes over about 75. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I was actually on my way to doctors appointment. I couldn't cancel or reschedule. So I was happy I made it there alive and in one piece.  It was supposed to take me 25min and it was almost two hour trip.


  You must have been beside yourself.  I hope everything turned out ok with your appointment too!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I'm with you... I have such cute coats and scarves, and I only get to wear them if I visit up north during the fall/winter.   We're expected to hit 86 here in Central Florida today. And we're at 91% humidity. I didn't even bother with my hair. Ponytails forever!


Ugh, high humidity along wiTh heat is the worst!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I start whining once it goes over about 75.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 24, 2015)

Yes I was going crazy! 
  Appointment was great thankfully 



Medgal07 said:


> You must have been beside yourself.  I hope everything turned out ok with your appointment too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes I was going crazy!
> *Appointment was great thankfully *


  So glad to hear that Monsy!!!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I start whining once it goes over about 75.


  lol that's me too and I like to go outside with out a jacket.


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 24, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> This is a great idea! Thanks for sharing


  youre welcome!


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Practically summer here in Austin too.


  one of the perks of living in Texas lool. I cant do cold weather


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 24, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> one of the perks of living in Texas lool. I cant do cold weather


I can't do heat, so most of the year I despise living here.  I'd prefer cold, not extreme cold like they get up north, but I definitely wouldn't mind actually being able to wear some of my winter clothes.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 24, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> omohegbe said:
> 
> 
> > one of the perks of living in Texas lool. I cant do cold weather
> ...








   I can't handle the summer.  Fall is my favorite season.  Crisp, cool air.


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *I'm so over this weather*....and the sun is so deceiving.  I stepped out today and ran right back in the house for my gloves!  It's spring


  Aww no! Will send some warm vibes if I can. We had a rainy morning which I'm grateful for as it's starting to get really hot at the moment.


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 24, 2015)

I picked up this eco tools fan brush for 6.99 at ulta yesterday as well as these beauties from target. I love it for highlighting! I used it to dust my new favorite osteomancy from notoriously morbid and I had a beigy blue glow it was gorgeous!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 24, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I picked up this eco tools fan brush for 6.99 at ulta yesterday as well as these beauties from target. I love it for highlighting! I used it to dust my new favorite osteomancy from notoriously morbid and I had a beigy blue glow it was gorgeous!


  That's the fan brush I spoke about yesterday, it just got delivered. Glad you like it, I'll use it tomorrow! It's so soft!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sephora's brushes are so soft but seem underrated. I hardly hear people talking about them. I have just one but it's really nice.


  I've never bought one myself to be honest.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2015)

crystalzi said:


>


  I've been waiting for those Sonia Kashuk for a while now. Are they soft?


----------



## montREALady (Mar 24, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've been waiting for those Sonia Kashuk for a while now. Are they soft?


  I'm trying to see if they're the same brushes in her 15 yr anniversary set because I love these colors.


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm trying to see if they're the same brushes in her 15 yr anniversary set because I love these colors.


  Am I the only one who thinks SK's brushes are scratchy? The ones I have are scratchy!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm trying to see if they're the same brushes in her 15 yr anniversary set because I love these colors.


  The other set they have out for spring looks like the exact same ones as the 15 yr anniversary set


----------



## montREALady (Mar 24, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Which ones do you have? The other set they have out for spring looks like the exact same ones as the 15 yr anniversary set


  [@]Shars[/@] I only use her angled for my brows tbh. Never used the others. I mainly bought it for the looks, lol. I also use her brow brush/comb which I love.  These right DILLIGAF? http://m.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-limited-edition-brush-set/-/A-16612423?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=google_pla_df&LNM=16612423&CPNG=Health+Beauty&kpid=16612423&LID=17pgs&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=16612423&kpid=16612423&gclid=CjwKEAjwlsSoBRDoid2ihqnjjlISJABZoG9-pWz1j_OtztdQ6sEChnrguEE5cqgH4IZpJoN7aruccBoCIRLw_wcB


----------



## montREALady (Mar 24, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I picked up this eco tools fan brush for 6.99 at ulta yesterday as well as these beauties from target. I love it for highlighting! I used it to dust my new favorite osteomancy from notoriously morbid and I had a beigy blue glow it was gorgeous!


  Wait you already have it? Apparently it won't be available until May and it's a pre-order from the website.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 24, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wait you already have it? Apparently it won't be available until May and it's a pre-order from the website.


I've seen some other people in Instagram who have gotten it. It seems to be slowly rolling out at Target stores.

  I think its only the online pre-orders that won't be shipped till May


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 24, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wait you already have it? Apparently it won't be available until May and it's a pre-order from the website.


 My target had both of the new sets! I didn't grab the bigger pink set because they are the same as the purple anniversary set and the white holiday set. These were super cute though. I don't know how soft they are as I haven't opened them yet. I plan on opening and washing them tonight.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 24, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I've seen some other people in Instagram who have gotten it. It seems to be slowly rolling out at Target stores.  I think its only the online pre-orders that won't be shipped till May


  It said in stores May 10th but I do know this happens a lot. I may have to get this one.


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Which ones do you have?
> The other set they have out for spring looks like the exact same ones as the 15 yr anniversary set


  I have some from the Spring 2014 collection:




  The brush set above. I haven't used the foundation brush but the blush/powder brush with the black bristles is SUPER scratchy. The crease brush is a bit scratchy too but manageable. The eyeshadow brush is fine. I can't remember how I left about the eyeliner brush. The powder brush shed here and there.

  I also have another one - a duo fibre kabuki type. That one isn't as bad but it's not what I was expecting.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have some from the Spring 2014 collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The individual brushes seem to be softer than the sets. This is even the case for MAC.


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 24, 2015)

I picked up the Sonia Kashuk fan brush and saw the new sets in store.  I am tempted but I have wayyyy too many brushes.  Looking for a better fan brush and contour brush since the fan brush I have is from Mac and it's flimsy


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 24, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> I picked up the Sonia Kashuk fan brush and saw the new sets in store.  I am tempted but I have wayyyy too many brushes.  Looking for a better fan brush and contour brush since the fan brush I have is from Mac and it's flimsy


 My fav contour brush is from their single black line. It's really soft and picks up powders well.   http://m.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-kashuk-tools-medium-angled-multipurpose-brush-no-17/-/A-12190897


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 24, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> http://m.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-kashuk-tools-medium-angled-multipurpose-brush-no-17/-/A-12190897


  oh yay i got that one! I heard the Mac contour one was super stiff and the Nars Ita brush was good but I just can't do $55 knowing that 2 years ago it used to be $39! lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 24, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> oh yay i got that one! I heard the Mac contour one was super stiff and the Nars Ita brush was good but I just can't do $55 knowing that 2 years ago it used to be $39! lol


  Totally agree.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 24, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> oh yay i got that one! I heard the Mac contour one was super stiff and the Nars Ita brush was good but I just can't do $55 knowing that 2 years ago it used to be $39! lol


I'm a big fan of nikkietutorials and she said that the NARS ita brush was difficult to use and shes a pro mua doing all this stuff for years! If a pro can't get it, what hope is there for me!??! I've also seen this complaint elsewhere so I axed it from my list. And especially not for $50+!


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> No, I even thought the purple anniversary brushes were scratchy.  and shed like crazy.  HOpefully it is because they were washed the first few times.
> Totally agree.


  Maybe it's just the LE ones. Do you have any of the regular ones? It's such a shame because they feel very sturdy and the prints/packaging is always so gorgeous.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hmm, maybe. I'll give the individuals a try but I just feel at the price point, I prefer real techniques. When I've gotten the IMATS bug out my system and recover from all the money I plan to spend there, I'll give them a try lol.
> 
> Maybe it's just the LE ones. Do you have any of the regular ones? It's such a shame because they feel very sturdy and the prints/packaging is always so gorgeous.


  Nah, I have a single one that I like but don't reach for any more.  THe flat top buffer.  but like you, I'll just rather use real techniques.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> NaomiH said:
> 
> 
> > I start whining once it goes over about 75. :lol:
> ...


  75 is the max I think I can tolerate before I start complaining. I was in Vegas over he weekend for a girls trip and it was in the low 80s. It was only tolerable because I could duck into a casino to cool when I needed to.


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 24, 2015)

It's 73 right now. There is no such thing as winter in South Florida.

  I just got Indiscretion in the mail today, but I didn't get a chance to take any pictures. I did, however, swatch it on my hand and stared at it in the kitchen, while in gym clothes. It's gorgeous!

  I have that Eco Tools fan brush, it's just dense enough to pick up enough product for the cheekbones, however I've just been reaching for the ELF small tapered brush so I can precisely place my highlight.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 24, 2015)

BRONZE GLOW IS BACK!!!!

  http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/14022/32733/Makeup/Face-and-Cheek/Shimmer-Brick/Highlight-Powder--Bronze-Glow/FH14


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 24, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> BRONZE GLOW IS BACK!!!!  http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...mmer-Brick/Highlight-Powder--Bronze-Glow/FH14 ompom:


 wow, that's beautiful...i wonder how similar it is to betty lou manizer?


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> wow, that's beautiful...i wonder how similar it is to betty lou manizer?


  They're nothing alike babe. Betty lou-manizer is gold with more of a sheen. This one is more a champagne gold with slight shimmer even though it buffs in really nice.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> They're nothing alike babe. Betty lou-manizer is gold with more of a sheen. This one is more a champagne gold with slight shimmer even though it buffs in really nice.


 Thank you luv! But damnit! Now I must go order! #noselfcontrol :haha:


----------



## Shars (Mar 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Thank you luv! But damnit! Now I must go order! #noselfcontrol


  If you do order, use the promo code LWLINER for free shipping and a sample of their new liner. Shipping isn't usually free under $65.00.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Thank you luv! But damnit! Now I must go order! #noselfcontrol


You need it! I missed it the first time so I'm all over this random release!


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 24, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> BRONZE GLOW IS BACK!!!!
> 
> http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/14022/32733/Makeup/Face-and-Cheek/Shimmer-Brick/Highlight-Powder--Bronze-Glow/FH14


  ordering it now!!!! maybe a lipgloss trio too. thank you!!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 24, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> ordering it now!!!! maybe a lipgloss trio too. thank you!!!!


  OOOOooo and a lipgloss trio! Yay!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 24, 2015)

That 7 dollar shipping is possible me off  I always get mad when I have to pay shipping! Lol


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> That 7 dollar shipping is possible me off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  use code LWliner and its free!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> use code LWliner and its free!


 you have just rocked my world  thank you!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> use code LWliner and its free!


didn't work  EDIT: Yes it did!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> EDIT: Yes it did!!!!








 Yay!! Its a really pretty highlighter!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :yahoo:  Yay!! Its a really pretty highlighter!


just googled some swatches of it,


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> just googled some swatches of it,


  Yessss! I got it when it launched with the collection during the holidays! There was a pink one too ! I didnt like that one so much, the pink was more an overspray! And a lovely Shimmer brick too (copper diamond)


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yessss! I got it when it launched with the collection during the holidays! There was a pink one too ! I didnt like that one so much, the pink was more an overspray! And a lovely Shimmer brick too (copper diamond)


  The pink one was ok, the bronze one looks Divine! I'm going to be a glowing mess this spring and summer :lol:  Are you getting a BU?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Are you getting a BU?


  It is!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Nah!! I never back up anything ever! And all these highlighters are going to last me a lifetime and some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With the amount of makeup that launches every month, I doubt i will ever finish whatever i have in the first place to reach for the backup! But it def makes sense if you travel a lot with your makeup! I make sure to carry mostly perm stuff when i travel lmao!!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> YarahFlower said:
> 
> 
> > Are you getting a BU?
> ...


  Smart!  I'm going to have to adopt this plan.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It is!!   Nah!! I never back up anything ever! And all these highlighters are going to last me a lifetime and some :lol:  With the amount of makeup that launches every month, I doubt i will ever finish whatever i have in the first place to reach for the backup! But it def makes sense if you travel a lot with your makeup! I make sure to carry mostly perm stuff when i travel lmao!!


   I'd love to see your collection! I travel a lot! So BU's are a must for me! After I haul Tom Ford, Chanel and one more MAC collection,  I'm going to sit back and enjoy my treasures!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 24, 2015)

Got My babies today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's funny how I thought there was no hope in getting bronze glow and it got restocked tonight  and I had to get it smh so broke now.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 24, 2015)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Got My babies today :cheer: . It's funny how I thought there was no hope in getting bronze glow and it got restocked tonight  and I had to get it smh so broke now.


 but you'll be looking spectacular


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> but you'll be looking spectacular


   Yes that's the bright side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sephora's brushes are so soft but seem underrated. I hardly hear people talking about them. I have just one but it's really nice.
> 
> I can imagine! It does look posh.* LY is British isn't she?  YES*
> Aww no! Will send some warm vibes if I can. We had a rainy morning which I'm grateful for as it's starting to get really hot at the moment.


    I don't have any Sephora brushes but I'd be willing to give them a shot---I love collecting brushes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Got My babies today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    ENJOY your new babies!!!!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ENJOY your new babies!!!!


  Thank you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Thank you luv! But damnit! Now I must go order! #noselfcontrol






Stay here and just watch your highlighter collection grow!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Thank you!!


    Please let us how you like them after you try them.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]Stay here and just watch your highlighter collection grow!!![/COLOR]


I joined specktra no less than a month ago...i have purchased SO many things recently, and I owe it all to this site :shock: there is no turning back now lol!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I joined specktra no less than a month ago...i have purchased SO many things recently, and I owe it all to this site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't even try to fight it anymore!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 25, 2015)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Got My babies today :cheer: . It's funny how I thought there was no hope in getting bronze glow and it got restocked tonight  and I had to get it smh so broke now.


Loveeee Enjoy


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 25, 2015)

Just got an email saying that my bobbi brown bronze glow is on backorder...expected shipping will be in 2 weeks? Has anyone ordered from the BB website?  Is this backorder guaranteed?


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 25, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Just got an email saying that my bobbi brown bronze glow is on backorder...expected shipping will be in 2 weeks? Has anyone ordered from the BB website?  Is this backorder guaranteed?


So sorry its backordered  I just looked up its beautiful I want


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 25, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> So sorry its backordered  I just looked up its beautiful I want


 I just called their customer service line, the representative said they will definitely be getting stock in the next week or so! I'm happy it's for sure going to be shipped! I just want my glow!!! It's stunning!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 25, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I just called their customer service line, the representative said they will definitely be getting stock in the next week or so! I'm happy it's for sure going to be shipped! I just want my glow!!! It's stunning!


it is a stunner I just try to add to cart  Its sold out


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 25, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> it is a stunner I just try to add to cart  Its sold out


  oh no! I wonder if it will become available once they get stock in? I will keep my eyes peeled for you! :hug:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 25, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I just called their customer service line, the representative said they will definitely be getting stock in the next week or so! I'm happy it's for sure going to be shipped! I just want my glow!!! It's stunning!


  That bronze glow is my fav of all time. I have a backup. 
  I am so mad that it was sold out when I clicked the link, because I definitely want more hahaha.. @[email protected]


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 25, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> oh no! I wonder if it will become available once they get stock in? I will keep my eyes peeled for you! :hug:


Thanks hon  I'm hoping for a restock


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 25, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I joined specktra no less than a month ago...i have purchased SO many things recently, and I owe it all to this site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  same here!!! no regrets tho! lool i love all my new highlighters.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Please let us how you like them after you try them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got a backorder email as well and I ordered with in an hr of it being up


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 25, 2015)

If you guys could get one, which would it be? Indiscretion or bronze glow?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 25, 2015)

nazih09 said:


> If you guys could get one, which would it be? Indiscretion or bronze glow?


  I bought indiscretion but I don't know how it looks on.
  I received it a few days ago but need to photograph it before I use it lol.
  It does look gorgeous tho, Idk if it will be like bronze glow D:


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I bought indiscretion but I don't know how it looks on.
> I received it a few days ago but need to photograph it before I use it lol.
> It does look gorgeous tho, Idk if it will be like bronze glow D:


 
  I didn't get Spellbound, so I was thinking I should pick up Indiscretion... but now I'm torn between bronze glow.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 25, 2015)

nazih09 said:


> I didn't get Spellbound, so I was thinking I should pick up Indiscretion... but now I'm torn between bronze glow.


  I mean I love bronze glow so hard that I think u should buy it lol, but it is out of stock right now so idk if u can pick between the two.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 25, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> That bronze glow is my fav of all time. I have a backup.  I am so mad that it was sold out when I clicked the link, because I definitely want more hahaha.. @[email protected]


  I hope that you can get it!!! It is heavenly!  Mad I didn't order 2!   





omohegbe said:


> same here!!! no regrets tho! lool i love all my new highlighters.


  they are magical powders! At least that's what I tell my hubby! :lol:


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 25, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks hon  I'm hoping for a restock





Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I got a backorder email as well and I ordered with in an hr of it being up


  Did you call CS? The rep I talked to seemed very confident about the new shipment coming in!


----------



## RedVelvetX (Mar 25, 2015)

I ordered the Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow and the order status says In Warehouse.  We'll see if it actually ships or ill end up with a backorder notice.


----------



## lxvefool (Mar 25, 2015)

nazih09 said:


> If you guys could get one, which would it be? Indiscretion or bronze glow?


  They're so different! I could live without Indiscretion so I'm gonna say I would get Bronze Glow.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 25, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Just got an email saying that my bobbi brown bronze glow is on backorder...expected shipping will be in 2 weeks? Has anyone ordered from the BB website?  Is this backorder guaranteed?


i got the same email. Hopefully it will come in. :shock:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 25, 2015)

I missed the restock!!!! I came home last night saw the restock. Got comfy and went to order. I fell asleep in my chair for about 30 mins. Woke up and it was gone!!!!! Oh well. I'll just love my copper diamond even more now.


----------



## mimi0701 (Mar 25, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Just got an email saying that my bobbi brown bronze glow is on backorder...expected shipping will be in 2 weeks? Has anyone ordered from the BB website? Is this backorder guaranteed?


I ordered it last night and got the email as well. I don't have much hope of it showing up.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 25, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> I ordered it last night and got the email as well. I don't have much hope of it showing up. hboy:





Ernie said:


> i got the same email. Hopefully it will come in. :shock:


  The customer service representative said they were receiving their shipment within the next week. I asked her if there was a guarantee,  she said yes.


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 25, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> The customer service representative said they were receiving their shipment within the next week. I asked her if there was a guarantee, she said yes.


Damn, I really hope I can catch the re-re-stock!


----------



## mimi0701 (Mar 25, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> The customer service representative said they were receiving their shipment within the next week. I asked her if there was a guarantee, she said yes.


I guess I've been burned so many times with Macy's and their backorders that I don't trust anybody now lol. I sure hope it shows up.


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 25, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Damn, I really hope I can catch the re-re-stock! :haha:


  I hope you can too hun!!!   





mimi0701 said:


> I guess I've been burned so many times with Macy's and their backorders that I don't trust anybody now lol. I sure hope it shows up.


  From personal experience, I worked for MACYS corporate, they are a shady company! And that's all I will say, and can say. :wtf2:


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Mar 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I missed the restock!!!! I came home last night saw the restock. Got comfy and went to order. I fell asleep in my chair for about 30 mins. Woke up and it was gone!!!!! Oh well. I'll just love my copper diamond even more now.


  All this BB talk and now mention of the shimmer bricks has my interest piqued! _Nectar_ seems to be calling my name… I also just found _Copper Diamond _on a UK site and I'm tempted.  It never ends!


----------



## jenise (Mar 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yessss! I got it when it launched with the collection during the holidays! There was a pink one too ! I didnt like that one so much, the pink was more an overspray! And a lovely Shimmer brick too (copper diamond)


  Yesss bronze glow and copper diamond are theeeee best!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 25, 2015)

I finally swatched the becca highlighters in person yesterday omg the powder is so silky smooth! I ordered blushed copper and moonstone plus I finally signed up for flash (this was my first sephora order this year) and I got a lit glitter kit because they are running a promo on their site so you get two free lit glitters when you buy a kit from sephora which is an awesome deals since 3 glitters is normally $42.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 25, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> It never ends!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 25, 2015)

Hmmm I haven't gotten any backorder notice. My order says estimated arrival 3/31!

  When I saw it was available on IG, I jumped on that website so fast I shocked myself ... didn't have time to think about it or anything


----------



## Saiti Ah (Mar 25, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yesss bronze glow and copper diamond are theeeee best!








 Get your hands on them if you can!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Just got an email saying that my bobbi brown bronze glow is on backorder...expected shipping will be in 2 weeks? Has anyone ordered from the BB website? Is this backorder guaranteed?


    I've never used the site before but they seem to be well-known and reputable.  I don't think you have to worry.


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 25, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Hmmm I haven't gotten any backorder notice. My order says estimated arrival 3/31!
> 
> When I saw it was available on IG, I jumped on that website so fast I shocked myself ... didn't have time to think about it or anything


  yeah. with my order it says est. arrival is 4/1


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> I guess I've been burned so many times with Macy's and their backorders that I don't trust anybody now lol. I sure hope it shows up.


  Mimi, like you, I am so leary of Macy's it's not even funny.  I placed an order fro several Chanel makeup items and it wasn't until checkout that they revealed the items were backordered.  I called and cancelled everything and ordered from Chanel online.  If an item is backordered at Nordies, for example, they let you know in big red letters BEFORE you complete the order, giving you the chance to decide if you want to wait for the item.  Not Macy's---so, so deceptive!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yesss bronze glow and copper diamond are theeeee best!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I finally swatched the becca highlighters in person yesterday omg the powder is so silky smooth! I ordered blushed copper and moonstone plus I finally signed up for flash (this was my first sephora order this year) and I got a lit glitter kit because they are running a promo on their site so you get two free lit glitters when you buy a kit from sephora which is an awesome deals since 3 glitters is normally $42.


  As a self-proclaimed highlighter addict and owner of more highlighters than I car to admit, Becca has done an exceptional job with their pressed highlighter formula.  It even rivals that of some of my high-end highlighters from Chanel & Armani.  I was so pleasantly surprised!!!!  You won't be disappointed!!!  Great haul!!!


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 25, 2015)

So pretty!


----------



## Shars (Mar 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I missed the restock!!!! I came home last night saw the restock. Got comfy and went to order. I fell asleep in my chair for about 30 mins. Woke up and it was gone!!!!! Oh well. I'll just love my copper diamond even more now.


  Aww man. If I see it pop up again I'll give you a shout.


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 25, 2015)

Well I was kinda hoping cindy lol was a dupe for lm but not even close lol. Bottom to top  Notoriously morbid osteomancy Lm indiscretion  Thebalm cindy Ud aura Geekchic hypernova


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2015)

Got my Blushed Copper today and it's gorgeous!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Got my Blushed Copper today and it's gorgeous!


 Yayy!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 25, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I missed the restock!!!! I came home last night saw the restock. Got comfy and went to order. I fell asleep in my chair for about 30 mins. Woke up and it was gone!!!!! Oh well. I'll just love my copper diamond even more now.


I'm going to try and watch the BB website more closely now since this was so random and I'll be sure to shout it to the rooftops on here if I see it again


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Got my Blushed Copper today and it's gorgeous!


yayyyyy  I bet its beautiful on u


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> yayyyyy  I bet its beautiful on u


I swatched it on the back of my hand and :eyelove: can't wait to use it tomorrow!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I swatched it on the back of my hand and :eyelove: can't wait to use it tomorrow!


Yesssss U look beautiful in everything


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 25, 2015)

well my bank account is glad I ignored the bronze glow restock.  not sure about my cheekbones...


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 25, 2015)

Really sad I missed the restock.  to cheer myself up I ordered the lm ritual and a colourpop haul lol.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Really sad I missed the restock.  to cheer myself up I ordered the lm ritual and a colourpop haul lol.


:lol:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Yesssss U look beautiful in everything


Awww....shucks!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 25, 2015)

Just got the email saying that my Bronze Glow has shipped!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 25, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Just got the email saying that my Bronze Glow has shipped!!!! ompom:


 ompom:


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 25, 2015)

nazih09 said:


> If you guys could get one, which would it be? Indiscretion or bronze glow?


 This is a tough question! I love both. But if only picking one it will be indiscretion.   





NaomiH said:


> Got my Blushed Copper today and it's gorgeous!


 It's not just a hype, it's beautiful in person!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 25, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> This is a tough question! I love both. But if only picking one it will be indiscretion. It's not just a hype, it's beautiful in person!


It really is, I keep looking at it in the pan. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> So pretty!


   Enjoy.  I really like it a lot!!!


----------



## Saiti Ah (Mar 25, 2015)

Should i get Indiscretion and Blushed Copper now or when sephora has the sale?...i'm afraid they will sell out quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





during the sale and i won't be able to get my hands on them on time.


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 25, 2015)

Saiti Ah said:


> Should i get [COLOR=181818]Indiscretion [/COLOR]and Blushed Copper now or when sephora has the sale?...i'm afraid they will sell out quickly :dunno: during the sale and i won't be able to get my hands on them on time.


 That's why I grabbed them and lm ritual before the sale. They are all so pretty I'd be sad to miss them for 15%


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 25, 2015)

Saiti Ah said:


> Should i get [COLOR=181818]Indiscretion [/COLOR]and Blushed Copper now or when sephora has the sale?...i'm afraid they will sell out quickly :dunno: during the sale and i won't be able to get my hands on them on time.


 Grab it now!


----------



## RedVelvetX (Mar 25, 2015)

Saiti Ah said:


> Should i get Indiscretion and Blushed Copper now or when sephora has the sale?...i'm afraid they will sell out quickly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'd grab them now, limited edition items that are highly coveted usually sell out fast.


----------



## jenise (Mar 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Got my Blushed Copper today and it's gorgeous!


----------



## jenise (Mar 25, 2015)

nazih09 said:


> If you guys could get one, which would it be? Indiscretion or bronze glow?


 Bronze


----------



## Saiti Ah (Mar 25, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Grab it now!


  Ok i def will i really don't want to take any chances of them selling out!!


----------



## Saiti Ah (Mar 25, 2015)

RedVelvetX said:


> I'd grab them now, limited edition items that are highly coveted usually sell out fast.


  You are right!!! i really don't want to miss out on them!


----------



## Shars (Mar 25, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Just got the email saying that my Bronze Glow has shipped!!!!


  Mine (well my friend's) too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

Saiti Ah said:


> Should i get Indiscretion and Blushed Copper now or when sephora has the sale?...i'm afraid they will sell out quickly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh you should definitely grab to now.  Especially since it's being talked about so favorably here.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> Mine (well my friend's) too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Got my Blushed Copper today and it's gorgeous!


  Yay!!!! 



 I want to hear all about it when you wear it!!!!


----------



## Saiti Ah (Mar 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh you should definitely grab to now.  Especially since it's being talked about so favorably here.


  Thanks for enabling me meddy!! lol i will def get them before they are gone *sighs* this thread is bad for my self control!....my highlighter collection keeps getting more and more ridiculous


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 26, 2015)

The LM product is showing as sold out on Sephora.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh wow.  I blame this thread.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yay!!!![/COLOR] :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF] I want to hear all about it when you wear it!!!![/COLOR]


Yes ma'am!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> The LM product is showing as sold out on Sephora.


 I hope they restock soon.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 26, 2015)

Blushed Copper is giving me life right now! It's so beautiful on the face! :eyelove:


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> The LM product is showing as sold out on Sephora.


  I've learned not to sleep on these highlighters around y'all, LOL! Glad Sephora has a good return policy should I ever come across one I don't like -- but that hasn't happened yet!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone know of any other highlighters releasing this Spring that WON'T be a bronze/rose gold?


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Mar 26, 2015)

I see the LM highlighter sold out.Do you guys think this will be available in store sometime soon?


----------



## Shars (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait, has any one seen that Guerlain Poudre de Soie highlighter pop up stateside as yet? I need to make sure I keep money for that lol. I can't remember when we heard it'd be out.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wait, has any one seen that Guerlain Poudre de Soie highlighter pop up stateside as yet? I need to make sure I keep money for that lol. I can't remember when we heard it'd be out.


  Isn't that one only exclusive to UAE and Asia? I heard it sold out quick back in February.  Never saw news that it was going to release in the states.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 26, 2015)

rainyday said:


> Isn't that one only exclusive to UAE and Asia? I heard it sold out quick back in February.  Never saw news that it was going to release in the states.


  It was supposed to be but then it appeared in two stores in the UK (I'm not sure about the rest of Europe) and someone here said, that it's going to be released in the USA in the summer.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It was supposed to be but then it appeared in two stores in the UK (I'm not sure about the rest of Europe) and someone here said, that it's going to be released in the USA in the summer.


  Oh wow, sounds great!  Info on it is so limited, thanks for letting me know


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 26, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I've learned not to sleep on these highlighters around y'all, LOL! Glad Sephora has a good return policy should I ever come across one I don't like -- but that hasn't happened yet!


  LOL You snooze you lose!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 26, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Blushed Copper is giving me life right now! It's so beautiful on the face! :eyelove:


  Wore it today! I am in love. And my new fluffy fan brush!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> The LM product is showing as sold out on Sephora.


  I wish I had money for them all! I forfeited this in favor of BB bronze glow =(

  But I'm pretty sure I won't regret my decision!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 26, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I'm going to try and watch the BB website more closely now since this was so random and I'll be sure to shout it to the rooftops on here if I see it again
> 
> Coolness!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *montREALady*
> ...


I forgot to buy the ecot tools brush. which one did you get?


----------



## shizzelly (Mar 27, 2015)

http://www.sephora.com/pro-sculpting-duo-P393966?skuId=1669068

  Incase anyone was wondering #2 golden is back in stock!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Isn't it though
> 
> LOL You snooze you lose!
> 
> ...


  That's awesome!!!  Which brush did you end up buying??


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 27, 2015)

Quick swatches of both of the mufe duo highlighters on my nw20.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 27, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

 
 That's awesome!!!  Which brush did you end up buying??


  The Eco Tools!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The Eco Tools!


    NICE.  I'd want to sit and pet it all day


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 27, 2015)

The EL bronze Goddess Gelee is now up on esteelauder.com! http://m.esteelauder.com/landing/bronze-goddess


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The EL bronze Goddess Gelee is now up on esteelauder.com! http://m.esteelauder.com/landing/bronze-goddess


 Called my local Dillards! They have it in store! Popping over there right now to have a look! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The EL bronze Goddess Gelee is now up on esteelauder.com! http://m.esteelauder.com/landing/bronze-goddess


thanks for posting


YarahFlower said:


> Called my local Dillards! They have it in store! Popping over there right now to have a look! Thanks for the heads up!


please let us know how u like it  I love this I'm not sure about it just yet


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 27, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks for posting please let us know how u like it  I love this I'm not sure about it just yet


 hboy:


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> hboy:


Not good?


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Not good?


 Hmmmm, it's just not what I was looking for. It feels nice, but it doesn't have that POP like the Becca, LM or Bobbi Brown highlighters. It's very subtle like some of the ambient lighting powders. I have those, so this was a no go for me  The estee lauder rep. Was like, "yeah, they're kinda disappointing if your looking for that wow factor. These won't give that to you, doll. Sorry."


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Hmmmm, it's just not what I was looking for. It feels nice, but it doesn't have that POP like the Becca, LM or Bobbi Brown highlighters. It's very subtle like some of the ambient lighting powders. I have those, so this was a no go for me  The estee lauder rep. Was like, "yeah, they're kinda disappointing if your looking for that wow factor. These won't give that to you, doll. Sorry."


Oh okay, I think I'll skip those then because I like a less subtle highlight most of the time.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Hmmmm, it's just not what I was looking for. It feels nice, but it doesn't have that POP like the Becca, LM or Bobbi Brown highlighters. It's very subtle like some of the ambient lighting powders. I have those, so this was a no go for me  The estee lauder rep. Was like, "yeah, they're kinda disappointing if your looking for that wow factor. These won't give that to you, doll. Sorry."


 I agree!! As per EL description it is an all over powder/ bronzer than an illuminating powder!! It is very subtle but does look really soft and glowy when it catches light!! Def not a Va Voom highlighter!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I agree!! As per EL description it is an all over powder/ bronzer than an illuminating powder!! It is very subtle but does look really soft and glowy when it catches light!! Def not a Va Voom highlighter!!


Kinda like a beauty powder then?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Kinda like a beauty powder then?


 :nods: yeah buddy!! It gives a soft blurry feel used such!! On fairer skin tones could be a subtle bronzer type too!!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :nods: yeah buddy!! It gives a soft blurry feel used such!! On fairer skin tones could be a subtle bronzer type too!!


Hmmm....I may have to retract my skip and head back to the mall at some point this week. Lol


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh okay, I think I'll skip those then because I like a less subtle highlight most of the time.





Vineetha said:


> I agree!! As per EL description it is an all over powder/ bronzer than an illuminating powder!! It is very subtle but does look really soft and glowy when it catches light!! Def not a Va Voom highlighter!!





NaomiH said:


> Kinda like a beauty powder then?


 When it catches the light, it's pretty, but yeah its definitely not an in your face [email protected] yep, it's a bron zing beauty powder


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> hboy:





YarahFlower said:


> Hmmmm, it's just not what I was looking for. It feels nice, but it doesn't have that POP like the Becca, LM or Bobbi Brown highlighters. It's very subtle like some of the ambient lighting powders. I have those, so this was a no go for me  The estee lauder rep. Was like, "yeah, they're kinda disappointing if your looking for that wow factor. These won't give that to you, doll. Sorry."


thanks I loveeee ambient lighting and I do love a light highlighter too it looks very light But light light  that's why I didn't order   I think I'm going to order because I think it would be perfect


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 27, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks I loveeee ambient lighting and I do love a light highlighter too it looks very light But light light  that's why I didn't order   I think I'm going to order because I think it would be perfect


  Maybe I should give it another try? I still have not learned how to use the Ambient lighting powders :shrugs: no one will show me


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 27, 2015)

I have the new EL BG Illuminating blah blah blah stuff (seriously, I get tired of typing out long product names). I tend to wear it all over, or at least on the top half of my face. It just gives my skin a slightly airbrushed look. The color is just right for me, though. I might actually BU.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Maybe I should give it another try? I still have not learned how to use the Ambient lighting powders :shrugs: no one will show me


I mostly use mines as highlighter I use dim light as a all over beauty powder  Honestly I don't have anything in my collection I love more then the ambient lighting powders including guerlain pearls  which is cult classic i love ambient more hourglass did a great job with them and now they have bronzer lord I'm in trouble now lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I have the new EL BG Illuminating blah blah blah stuff (seriously, I get tired of typing out long product names). I tend to wear it all over, or at least on the top half of my face. It just gives my skin a slightly airbrushed look. The color is just right for me, though. I might actually BU.


perfect


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 27, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I mostly use mines as highlighter I use dim light as a all over beauty powder  Honestly I don't have anything in my collection I love more then the ambient lighting powders including guerlain pearls  which is cult classic i love ambient more hourglass did a great job with them and now they have bronzer lord I'm in trouble now lol


  We are ALL in trouble :haha: that's the life we lead as makeup addicts!!! I wouldn't change it if I could  I'm going to give the hourglass powders another shot...so should I run to the mall and grab it???


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Maybe I should give it another try? I still have not learned how to use the Ambient lighting powders :shrugs: no one will show me


I only have Luminous Light,but I use it all over my face like a BP


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I have the new EL BG Illuminating blah blah blah stuff (seriously, I get tired of typing out long product names). I tend to wear it all over, or at least on the top half of my face. It just gives my skin a slightly airbrushed look. The color is just right for me, though. I might actually BU.


 Perhaps if I went in there looking for that type of powder, I would haven fallen head over heels! Not to mention, the department store lighting did not do justice to the product.  I didn't see what it was capable of until I was outside! I might need to go back!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 27, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I only have Luminous Light,but I use it all over my face like a BP


  That's my favorite one  I've used it over my matte bronzer.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> We are ALL in trouble :haha: that's the life we lead as makeup addicts!!! I wouldn't change it if I could  I'm going to give the hourglass powders another shot...so should I run to the mall and grab it???


Yesss  Powder order


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 27, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Yesss  Powder order


  LOL!!! The way you worded that had me giggling :haha:


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> LOL!!! The way you worded that had me giggling :haha:


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## jaymuse (Mar 27, 2015)

Lawddddd have mercy this is gorgeous! Just got BG today in the mail! LOVE IT!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Glammy, if you do order it, and have never ordered from Estée Lauder online, they have a 15% off coupon for first time shoppers!


thanks so much hon u are sooooo sweet They most likey will not give to me I have placed orders from el site before  I order it  Its says it should be here by Friday  That seem so far away only a week but still  Lmbo


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 27, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Lawddddd have mercy this is gorgeous! Just got BG today in the mail! LOVE IT!


lord that is stunningggg Enjoy


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 27, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Enjoy


Wearing it tomorrow! I'm too excited!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 27, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Lawddddd have mercy this is gorgeous! Just got BG today in the mail! LOVE IT!


Beautiful :eyelove:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 27, 2015)

jaymuse said:


>


  How does it compare to MAC's Gold Deposit?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


  you didn't like it?


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> How does it compare to MAC's Gold Deposit?


Good question ... Pulled out my DSLR because it was kind of hard to tell the difference on my iphone camera.

  However, Gold Deposit is much more bronze and BG is like a true gold.

  BG is on the left/top. Just with flash and then under my lamp


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://m.esteelauder.com/landing/bronze-goddess


 IT took them long enough!!!  How long have we all had it now---a couple of weeks??  I see they have the all-over illuminator too.  Mine will arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 27, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Good question ... Pulled out my DSLR because it was kind of hard to tell the difference on my iphone camera.
> 
> However, Gold Deposit is much more bronze and BG is like a true gold.
> 
> BG is on the left/top. Just with flash and then under my lamp


  Yep Need it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Called my local Dillards! They have it in store! Popping over there right now to have a look! Thanks for the heads up!


    Don't expect fireworks---it's nice but much more subtle than most of our other highlighters.   I hope you check out the other all-over stick highlighter while you're there.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Hmmmm, it's just not what I was looking for. It feels nice, but it doesn't have that POP like the Becca, LM or Bobbi Brown highlighters. It's very subtle like some of the ambient lighting powders. I have those, so this was a no go for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    That's what I was referring to---albeit a bit late.  It's a totally different product.  It's one that you can use to set a liquid or cream highlighter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Maybe I should give it another try? I still have not learned how to use the Ambient lighting powders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awwwww



I use mine as a finishing powder----brush it lightly over my setting powder and sometimes I use it to set my makeup.  I prefer it as a finishing powder though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

jaymuse said:


>


  YAY!!!!  



That is a good one!!  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Yep Need it!!!


Yuppp you do !


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 27, 2015)

I have BB pink glow and love it to pieces!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I have BB pink glow and love it to pieces!


    It is REALLY pretty!!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 27, 2015)

Got this highlighter for only 6 bucks at cvs tonight


----------



## montREALady (Mar 27, 2015)

jenise said:


> I have her cream bronzer and a blush/highlight duo and love it. her brushes are amazing as well! and her brow kit!


  Yeah so I want this, may go stalk it at my Tarjay tomorrow since it's sold out online.
  http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-sahara-sunset-highlighter-arabian-dreams/-/A-17078469


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

jenise said:


> Got this highlighter for only 6 bucks at cvs tonight


 Wowza!!!  Is that gold/yellow like Becca Champagne Gold?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah so I want this, may go stalk it at my Tarjay tomorrow since it's sold out online.
> http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-sahara-sunset-highlighter-arabian-dreams/-/A-17078469


   That's pretty---colors like Dior Amber Diamond!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's pretty---colors like Dior Amber Diamond!


  Blang blang!! Lemme Google that oh wise one. I want to come over and see your collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Blang blang!! Lemme Google that oh wise one. I want to come over and see your collection.






Come on over---we'll declare it highlighter day!!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 27, 2015)

jenise said:


> Got this highlighter for only 6 bucks at cvs tonight


  I bought her Rose Golden Goddess one a couple weeks ago because I wasn't sure how yours would look on me...  I may have to go back for this one now, thaaaaanks.










  Got her mattifying powder and lip crayons too, lmao!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 27, 2015)

jenise said:


> Got this highlighter for only 6 bucks at cvs tonight


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I bought her Rose Golden Goddess one a couple weeks ago because I wasn't sure how yours would look on me...  I may have to go back for this one now, thaaaaanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard those are good.  Speaking of Fergie.  I am head over heels over her eye primer.  A must try.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://m.esteelauder.com/landing/bronze-goddess


  Neiman's has it too. If you order online, don't forget to use Ebates of Mr. Rebates! Currently, Ebates is offering the best with 8% cash back.

  I'm going back and forth over whether I want it. Right now, Magnetic Appeal is my go-to for a subtle highlight, so not sure if I'll be happy with this EL Gelee.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 27, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> I have BB pink glow and love it to pieces!


Since they brought this one back, maybe they will pop up with pink glow! I'll buy that too lol


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 27, 2015)

jenise said:


> Got this highlighter for only 6 bucks at cvs tonight


  Well I guess me and CVS have a date tomorrow!


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah so I want this, may go stalk it at my Tarjay tomorrow since it's sold out online. http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-sahara-sunset-highlighter-arabian-dreams/-/A-17078469


  If you can find it, grab it! Here are some swatches I did next to blushed copper. It's the lighter one.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 27, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Well I guess me and CVS have a date tomorrow!


  Me too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I bought her Rose Golden Goddess one a couple weeks ago because I wasn't sure how yours would look on me...  I may have to go back for this one now, thaaaaanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Beautiful!!!


----------



## jenise (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah so I want this, may go stalk it at my Tarjay tomorrow since it's sold out online. http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-sahara-sunset-highlighter-arabian-dreams/-/A-17078469


  I saw this at target and couldn't decide if I wanted it or not!! Everything else from the display was gone though :O 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Wowza!!!  Is that gold/yellow like Becca Champagne Gold?[/COLOR]


 No it would be closer to opal from becca! It's in different lighting That pic I was just showing how pigmented it was!!  





montREALady said:


> I bought her Rose Golden Goddess one a couple weeks ago because I wasn't sure how yours would look on me...  I may have to go back for this one now, thaaaaanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Got her mattifying powder and lip crayons too, lmao!


 Going back for this! And probably the other one too. Haha. How are the crayons? I want some of the blushes too  





jaymuse said:


> Well I guess me and CVS have a date tomorrow!


 


DILLIGAF said:


> Me too!!!


 Yay! It's gonna look lovely on both of you!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

jenise said:


> I saw this at target and couldn't decide if I wanted it or not!! Everything else from the display was gone though :O No it would be closer to opal from becca! It's in different lighting That pic I was just showing how pigmented it was!! Going back for this! And probably the other one too. Haha. How are the crayons? I want some of the blushes too  Yay! It's gonna look lovely on both of you!


  Highly pissed! The ONE they had left at Target, someone opened and swiped their finger on it. I still took it then realized the stupid powder had unglued from the compact. No thanks. Not for $20. I got her bronzer blush stick instead (color Marrakech). Picked up the blush, it's so pretty but decided not to because I have a coral color. The only thing out of stock was the nail polish. Thought about the lipstick but it's sheer. I got an elf highlighter powder. I had it once, no idea where it is. Then their mini stippling brush, lol. Then a baked blush from Black Radiance. It's gorg!  This chick wrote and swatched the SK collection, the stuff is pretty:   http://jessinreyes.com/2015/03/17/review-swatches-sonia-kashuk-2015-spring-collection/


----------



## lovea (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah so I want this, may go stalk it at my Tarjay tomorrow since it's sold out online.
> http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-sahara-sunset-highlighter-arabian-dreams/-/A-17078469


  so glad I stumbled on this thread - I need to track this down, its stunning!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

jenise said:


> I saw this at target and couldn't decide if I wanted it or not!! Everything else from the display was gone though :O No it would be closer to opal from becca! It's in different lighting That pic I was just showing how pigmented it was!! Going back for this! And probably the other one too. Haha. How are the crayons? I want some of the blushes too  Yay! It's gonna look lovely on both of you!


  Oh and the crayons are okay. Nothing extraordinary. It was BOGO 1/2 when I got my stuff.  





Icecaramellatte said:


> I've heard those are good.  Speaking of Fergie.  I am head over heels over her eye primer.  A must try.


  It is?! Her eye primer? I'll look out for it.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> If you can find it, grab it! Here are some swatches I did next to blushed copper. It's the lighter one.


  Ugggh. I don't know wth I was doing when this released. Probably stalking MAC or something. Grrrr.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

This one isn't le, but has anyone tried it?  http://m.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-chic-luminosity-bronzer-highlighter-duo/-/A-16751142


----------



## Shars (Mar 28, 2015)

jenise said:


> Got this highlighter for only 6 bucks at cvs tonight


  Those Wet 'n' Wild Fergie bronzers/highlighters are amazing. I have the To Reflect Shimmer Palette in Carnaval in Rio from last summer's Centre Stage collection and it is pure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I managed to drop it somehow and the whole thing deattached from the base so I don't use it often but I'm going to put it back in rotation.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 28, 2015)

This thread is still dangerous Once I get my bb highlighter I'm running outta here as fast as I can  Who am I kidding I will be back


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Those Wet 'n' Wild Fergie bronzers/highlighters are amazing. I have the To Reflect Shimmer Palette in Carnaval in Rio from last summer's Centre Stage collection and it is pure :eyelove: . I managed to drop it somehow and the whole thing deattached from the base so I don't use it often but I'm going to put it back in rotation.


  I use two of their big ColorIcon ones too! Daily! Carnival in Rio is being replaced by this new one Jenise posted. So if you see it and like it, get another!


----------



## Shars (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I use two of their big ColorIcon ones too! Daily! Carnival in Rio is being replaced by this new one Jenise posted. So if you see it and like it, get another!


  After posting I managed to get mine pushed back into it's place lol! I wanted to check out the one you have as well... the rosy one, but it wasn't instock the day I went looking.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm kinda interested in the Sk one now...


----------



## Sandalskt (Mar 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm kinda interested in the Sk one now...


  It looks beautiful. I am not tempted only because it has too much color for me. I can only use really pale highlighters on my nc10 skin lol


----------



## Ernie (Mar 28, 2015)

Got the YSL highlighter in the mail today. Good thing I'm NC15, don't think this will work for many people. It's got a sheen, but that's it. Excuse the scratches on my hand, courtesy of my cats manicure.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> This one isn't le, but has anyone tried it?  http://m.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-chic-luminosity-bronzer-highlighter-duo/-/A-16751142


um, thanks, I just ordered it! ::shock:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> http://jessinreyes.com/2015/03/17/review-swatches-sonia-kashuk-2015-spring-collection/


    I don't blame you!!!  That's just gross!  Maybe you can find it at a different Target store.
   Those colors & swatches are gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


   I agree!!!  The packaging is nice but it's pretty powdery w/hardly any sheen at all.  Easy skip for me.  Dior made that same mistake with their pink "highlighter."


----------



## Ernie (Mar 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I agree!!!  The packaging is nice but it's pretty powdery w/hardly any sheen at all.  Easy skip for me.  Dior made that same mistake with their pink "highlighter."[/COLOR]


thank goodness I never bought that one! I'll have to see if I can wear this, if not it's going back!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 28, 2015)

I MUST have that highlighter/bronzer duo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Unfortunately, my dad needed to borrow my car this weekend so I'm carless, but I rescheduled my date with CVS for tomorrow and it looks like I'll be heading to see Tarjayyy afterwards LOL =)


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ernie said:


> thank goodness I never bought that one! I'll have to see if I can wear this, if not it's going back!


    Most unfortunate. 



 I'm wondering if you can wear it lightly all over, like a finishing powder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I MUST have that highlighter/bronzer duo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That's a good plan 'B'.  Sounds like it's going to be a fun time.  I hope you find it.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a good plan 'B'.  Sounds like it's going to be a fun time.  I hope you find it.


Thanks me too!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok, which one do I get?! I'm in target now


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Ok, which one do I get?! I'm in target now


  The bottom one looks bomb!! I have the bronzer blush one for that, I want that highlighter tho @[email protected] I am gonna have to head to target tomorrow


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Ok, which one do I get?! I'm in target now


 The second one! I got the LE one, personally didn't love it so much! It's very soft press and so kicks ups lot of powder!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> The bottom one looks bomb!! I have the bronzer blush one for that, I want that highlighter tho @[email protected] I am gonna have to head to target tomorrow





Vineetha said:


> The second one! I got the LE one, personally didn't love it so much! It's very soft press and so kicks ups lot of powder!!


  Thanks ladies! I want both :shock: lol


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Thanks ladies! I want both
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I say YOLO XD and get both


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I say YOLO XD and get both


 Yaaaaaaaaaas!!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Ok, which one do I get?! I'm in target now


Both! But if I had to pick the bottom one! I'm hunting for that tomorrow =)


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 28, 2015)

Arabian Dreams Sahara Sunset illuminator L.E  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Chic luminosity bronzer/illuminator (W/ Flash) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Chic luminosity bronzer/ illuminator (w/o flash)


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 28, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Both! But if I had to pick the bottom one! I'm hunting for that tomorrow =)


 I couldn't help myself!!! I got both! Hope you can find it hun


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 28, 2015)

Arabian Dreams Illuminator L.E swirled together.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't blame you!!!  That's just gross!  Maybe you can find it at a different Target store.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Those colors & swatches are gorgeous![/COLOR]


  None of thethe other Target's near me have it. Oh well. We'll see if Target ever restocks.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Mar 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


  omg I need it!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 28, 2015)

I picked up the Sk highlighter today its stunningggg My target only had one Like it was waiting for me  I guess it was a good thing it was only one  Because I would have bu


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> None of thethe other Target's near me have it. Oh well. We'll see if Target ever restocks.


Lord  I was going to do a cp for u but my target only had one  I'm hoping it pops back online I know that u wanted it  thanks for posting about it I loveeee Sk but somehow I missed this one


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 28, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Got the YSL highlighter in the mail today. Good thing I'm NC15, don't think this will work for many people. It's got a sheen, but that's it. Excuse the scratches on my hand, courtesy of my cats manicure.


enjoy I wanted something in this ysl packaging its stunning


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> None of thethe other Target's near me have it. Oh well. We'll see if Target ever restocks.


 I'm going back tomorrow.  If they have it, you want me to get it for you?


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 28, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I picked up the Sk highlighter today its stunningggg My target only had one Like it was waiting for me  I guess it was a good thing it was only one  Because I would have bu


 My target only had two :shock: not two left, just two period! Wth? This limited edition stuff should be called limited quantity!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Lord  I was going to do a cp for u but my target only had one  I'm hoping it pops back online I know that u wanted it  thanks for posting about it I loveeee Sk but somehow I missed this one


  What's a "cp"? Sounds very sweet of you, lol!! Me too, we'll see. I may get that other one in the meantime. The girl in the blog raves about it:  "This next product is not part of the Limited Edition Collection but it was the product I was most excited about. It is so hard to find a really good drugstore highlighter and I couldn’t help but wonder if my search would finally be over."  "Could you just DIE!!! I mean how gorgeous is this! You heard it here first, this is the best drugstore highlighter I have ever come across. This is a must have for ever girl that is all about the GLOW. The shade is absolute perfection. When I applied it to the top of my cheek bones it’s like the clouds parted and all the angles sang. Ok Ok I know I’m being very dramatic but I’m telling you this is phenomenal. I could definitely see this on a bride its so beautiful. It’s not frosty or overly sparkly that it will look like a streak of light on your cheek. I also like that the color will look great on every skin tone. This is a duo palette and I have used the bronzer and it is also great, but I wish that this only came with the highlighter because it’s that good."  http://jessinreyes.com/2015/03/17/review-swatches-sonia-kashuk-2015-spring-collection/


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> My target only had two :shock: not two left, just two period! Wth? This limited edition stuff should be called limited quantity!!!!


  I know it's crazy. The display looked like it had room for 2 of these and two eye shadow palettes. Ridic. Then I ask them, no one knows when or if they're getting more, "It's the vendor", etc...


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I'm going back tomorrow.  If they have it, you want me to get it for you?


  I don't want to be a pain, I'll keep looking too. Do you have a Target Redcard? 5% off! Lolll. I have the debit Redcard and I lerves it.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I don't want to be a pain, I'll keep looking too. Do you have a Target Redcard? 5% off! Lolll. I have the debit Redcard and I lerves it.


CP= custom purchase


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Ok, which one do I get?! I'm in target now


  My Target only had the blush ones in the Chic Luminosity. They say they have the highlighter when you check online but they didn't. I just ordered it online along with a CG Lip Perfection lipstick in the color Romance that was already in my cart, lmao! Heck it came down to $2.98 the lippie!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I'm going back tomorrow.  If they have it, you want me to get it for you?





allthingsglam said:


> Lord  I was going to do a cp for u but my target only had one  I'm hoping it pops back online I know that u wanted it  thanks for posting about it I loveeee Sk but somehow I missed this one


  Thank you both. So very sweet for offering. I'm telling you even family wouldn't. I ordered the duo one and bought the stick bronzer/blush earlier (looks fab!) I'll keep looking out for Arabian Dreams! I wanna look like Jasmine from Aladdin! Lmaoooo!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I say YOLO XD and get both


  I'm with you VK!  



 That's my motto!!!!!  When in doubt----GET BOTH-----always!!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> After posting I managed to get mine pushed back into it's place lol! I wanted to check out the one you have as well... the rosy one, but it wasn't instock the day I went looking.


  Good! It's really nice, can't wait for you to try it!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

Ernie said:


> um, thanks, I just ordered it! ::shock:


  Just saw this! Haha! I did too!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thank you both. So very sweet for offering. I'm telling you even family wouldn't. I ordered the duo one and bought the stick bronzer/blush earlier (looks fab!) I'll keep looking out for Arabian Dreams! I wanna look like Jasmine from Aladdin! Lmaoooo!!


Girl I wanna look like Jasmine too! LOL


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I don't want to be a pain, I'll keep looking too. Do you have a Target Redcard? 5% off! Lolll. I have the debit Redcard and I lerves it.





montREALady said:


> My Target only had the blush ones in the Chic Luminosity. They say they have the highlighter when you check online but they didn't. I just ordered it online along with a CG Lip Perfection lipstick in the color Romance that was already in my cart, lmao! Heck it came down to $2.98 the lippie!





montREALady said:


> Thank you both. So very sweet for offering. I'm telling you even family wouldn't. I ordered the duo one and bought the stick bronzer/blush earlier (looks fab!) I'll keep looking out for Arabian Dreams! I wanna look like Jasmine from Aladdin! Lmaoooo!!


  You are so very welcome!!! If you change your mind, let me know in the A.M


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


  Wow this is gorgeous!! I'm very tempted.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 28, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I MUST have that highlighter/bronzer duo! :hot:   Unfortunately, my dad needed to borrow my car this weekend so I'm carless, but I rescheduled my date with CVS for tomorrow and it looks like I'll be heading to see Tarjayyy afterwards LOL =)


You can check online which store has it!    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Most unfortunate. [/COLOR]:shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF] I'm wondering if you can wear it lightly all over, like a finishing powder.[/COLOR]


im going to try, thanks Meddy!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Ok, which one do I get?! I'm in target now


Both of course!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Just saw this! Haha! I did too!


Well, I needed to get to $25 to get free shipping, so I added the e/s palette and the round blush from the collection as well. :shock:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> None of thethe other Target's near me have it. Oh well. We'll see if Target ever restocks.


 My Targets in Queens have them, at least it says so online. If I have time I may go check it out.  Maybe they'll have a few I can pick up if anyone needs them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> None of thethe other Target's near me have it. Oh well. We'll see if Target ever restocks.


    Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ernie said:


> im going to try, thanks Meddy!


    Oh I hope that works for you.  It really is pretty!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> So pretty!!! I hope I get mines :hot: .  Very pretty! I have to stop by my cvs that's if they even have the stuff that I want smh.  Wow this is gorgeous!! I'm very tempted.


  You're in NYC like me, I got mine at Duane Reade, I actually think it was about 3 weeks ago because it was before I bought Blushed Copper. The WNW Fergie stuff...


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

Ernie said:


> My Targets in Queens have them, at least it says so online. If I have time I may go check it out.  Maybe they'll have a few I can pick up if anyone needs them.


  You're in NYC! Didn't notice! Keep us posted. That's what the issue was with these, my Target showed both of them in stock and they didn't have them when I was there and I even called later. They always say, "We get trucks every night" when you ask about stock for anything. So useful


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> You are so very welcome!!! If you change your mind, let me know in the A.M


  I will boo. Thanks. I usually do my Target runs on Sunday morning but had to do it yesterday. Hubby is taking our son for his long needed haircut in the a.m. Hallelujah! Lol.


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a target that just opened near work and they have 3 of those highlighters....it's been there for over a week. I guess I'm buying it before work on Monday lol


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Well, I needed to get to $25 to get free shipping, so I added the e/s palette and the round blush from the collection as well. :shock:


  That blush is so pretty! I picked it up and had to talk myself out of buying a blush in a color family that I already have. Got this Black Radiance one in Raspberry, so gorg! :eyelove:


----------



## montREALady (Mar 28, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> I have a target that just opened near work and they have 3 of those highlighters....it's been there for over a week. I guess I'm buying it before work on Monday lol


  My Target is popular so nothing lasts. Downtown Brooklyn which happens to also be the closest one for people in Manhattan. Ugggh.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


  I have Toasted Almond and Warm Berry. Both were in heavy rotation for the winter. For the berry one, you get so much product on your brush with just one swipe so dab sparingly! I use toasted almond as more of a bronzer so I go to town swishing my brush all up in that!


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 29, 2015)

I had no idea this thread existed until tonight!!  Suuuper excited!

  I hee'd & haw'd on the LM Indiscretion highlighter a few weeks back & it sold out.  I'm not as upset about that one, I can live without it b/c I recall swatching Spellbound a few years back & meh. BUT, then I missed the Estee Lauder Courreges illuminating powder, b/c it wasn't even on my radar, and I think I really want that one!

  Is the EL supposed to be at counters as well or was it just at Sephora & EL.com?  I'm wondering if I should bother hunting it down?  I've read that it was supposed to be released everywhere in March, but I haven't really seen it around.  I just keep reading about folks having purchased theirs at Sephora?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I had no idea this thread existed until tonight!!  Suuuper excited!
> 
> I hee'd & haw'd on the LM Indiscretion highlighter a few weeks back & it sold out.  I'm not as upset about that one, I can live without it b/c I recall swatching Spellbound a few years back & meh. BUT, then I missed the Estee Lauder Courreges illuminating powder, b/c it wasn't even on my radar, and I think I really want that one!
> 
> Is the EL supposed to be at counters as well or was it just at Sephora & EL.com?  I'm wondering if I should bother hunting it down?  I've read that it was supposed to be released everywhere in March, but I haven't really seen it around.  I just keep reading about folks having purchased theirs at Sephora?


 I've only seen the EL illuminating powder at Sephora for a very brief time.  Perhaps you can regularly watch the stores that have other items from the Courrèges 
   collection to see if it appears.  Good luck.  Also, if it appears anywhere the addicts ladies on this thread will know about.


----------



## Psych1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 



   I've only seen the EL illuminating powder at Sephora for a very brief time.  Perhaps you can regularly watch the stores that have other items from the Courrèges 
   collection to see if it appears.  Good luck.  Also, if it appears anywhere the addicts ladies on this thread will know about.



  lol, thank you! I subscribed to this thread, so I'll be on the lookout for any info.  I see that only Macy's has the courreges collection online, so I'll check the counters there.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Oh I already checked and I know exactly which one I am going to tomorrow   I have Toasted Almond and Warm Berry. Both were in heavy rotation for the winter. For the berry one, you get so much product on your brush with just one swipe so dab sparingly! I use toasted almond as more of a bronzer so I go to town swishing my brush all up in that!


  Call first, mine said they had everything online, then I called and they didn't.  Yes it looks like it re the blush, looks super pigmented. I've had Toasted Almond for a while and love it. Ever try their eye shadows? Wonder if they're any good.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 29, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Ok, which one do I get?! I'm in target now


 I would get both if I was u Myself I have that Sk bronzer already  I vote both


YarahFlower said:


> My target only had two :shock: not two left, just two period! Wth? This limited edition stuff should be called limited quantity!!!!


whatttt  My target looks like it may have been about four in the slot  Only thing lefted is the eyeshadow palette  The hair brush  That's it  I think I want the eyeshadow palette now  Want the eye brightening pencil but my target only had one and it was broke at the tip


montREALady said:


> What's a "cp"? Sounds very sweet of you, lol!! Me too, we'll see. I may get that other one in the meantime. The girl in the blog raves about it:  "This next product is not part of the Limited Edition Collection but it was the product I was most excited about. It is so hard to find a really good drugstore highlighter and I couldn’t help but wonder if my search would finally be over."  "Could you just DIE!!! I mean how gorgeous is this! You heard it here first, this is the best drugstore highlighter I have ever come across. This is a must have for ever girl that is all about the GLOW. The shade is absolute perfection. When I applied it to the top of my cheek bones it’s like the clouds parted and all the angles sang. Ok Ok I know I’m being very dramatic but I’m telling you this is phenomenal. I could definitely see this on a bride its so beautiful. It’s not frosty or overly sparkly that it will look like a streak of light on your cheek. I also like that the color will look great on every skin tone. This is a duo palette and I have used the bronzer and it is also great, but I wish that this only came with the highlighter because it’s that good."  http://jessinreyes.com/2015/03/17/review-swatches-sonia-kashuk-2015-spring-collection/


 Makeup addict unite  custom purchase


montREALady said:


> Thank you both. So very sweet for offering. I'm telling you even family wouldn't. I ordered the duo one and bought the stick bronzer/blush earlier (looks fab!) I'll keep looking out for Arabian Dreams! I wanna look like Jasmine from Aladdin! Lmaoooo!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I would get both if I was u Myself I have that Sk bronzer already  I vote both whatttt  My target looks like it may have been about four in the slot  Only thing lefted is the eyeshadow palette  The hair brush  That's it  I think I want the eyeshadow palette now  Want the eye brightening pencil but my target only had one and it was broke at the tip Makeup addict unite  custom purchase


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 29, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I would get both if I was u Myself I have that Sk bronzer already  I vote both whatttt  My target looks like it may have been about four in the slot  Only thing lefted is the eyeshadow palette  The hair brush  That's it  I think I want the eyeshadow palette now


  The strange thing is, I went in on Friday and only saw the new nail polishes, blush, highlighter,  e/s palette and the brush. I went in yesterday and saw the new makeup brush roll, the new makeup tray and a TON of the new makeup bags! I'm wondering if they are getting stock piece by piece,  or are they just slow putting it out?


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 29, 2015)

Got my Bronze Glow. Used it yesterday (with Blushed Copper lool) and it was such a pretty mix!!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> The strange thing is, I went in on Friday and only saw the new nail polishes, blush, highlighter,  e/s palette and the brush. I went in yesterday and saw the new makeup brush roll, the new makeup tray and a TON of the new makeup bags! I'm wondering if they are getting stock piece by piece,  or are they just slow putting it out?


  Probably the latter, or both! I honestly don't know if mine ever had it or if it's just been the display waiting. I feel like I always check out SK. Then again the lone brush makes me wonder. I notice even though it's NYC we're sometimes slow to get things compared to other States.


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Mar 29, 2015)

Went to target & snagged these goodies. The last on the shelf too


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Probably the latter, or both! I honestly don't know if mine ever had it or if it's just been the display waiting. I feel like I always check out SK. Then again the lone brush makes me wonder. I notice even though it's NYC we're sometimes slow to get things compared to other States.


 NYC is slow to get stuff??? I would think you all would be first!...i don't know what's going on with this SK collection. I guess we gotta just keep popping in until we know what's up with this collection


----------



## YarahFlower (Mar 29, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> Went to target & snagged these goodies. The last on the shelf too


 :yahoo:


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Mar 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> That blush is so pretty! I picked it up and had to talk myself out of buying a blush in a color family that I already have. Got this Black Radiance one in Raspberry, so gorg! :eyelove:


  One of my fav blushes!  





montREALady said:


> My Target is popular so nothing lasts. Downtown Brooklyn which happens to also be the closest one for people in Manhattan. Ugggh.


   Yes, nothing lasts.. they really need another Target.   





GlamMomAngel said:


> Went to target & snagged these goodies. The last on the shelf too


  ooo, those look cute!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> NYC is slow to get stuff??? I would think you all would be first!...i don't know what's going on with this SK collection. I guess we gotta just keep popping in until we know what's up with this collection


  One would think! I remember when I was chasing down the SheaMoisture hair color! Every other state had it until it was on clearance then we only got it months later! It was ridic.


----------



## Shars (Mar 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Oh I already checked and I know exactly which one I am going to tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have Warm Berry, too and it's gorgeous but I find it develops hard pan really quickly. At least mine did.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have Warm Berry, too and it's gorgeous but I find it develops hard pan really quickly. At least mine did.


Yeah I've had to scrape off the top of the blush at least twice. But I don't mind tearing my blushes up to get more product. Especially drugstore brands

  Off to Target & CVS in 30 minutes!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have Warm Berry, too and it's gorgeous but I find it develops hard pan really quickly. At least mine did.


  I actually felt like my other one did too but figured it was my imagination since it's a color close to my skin tone in the first place. I'll have to check out Warm Berry. I don't have many berry/wine colors. I tend to buy more "natural" hues in blushes. I have MAC Lovecrush still barely touched from my wedding in 2004!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Yeah I've had to scrape off the top of the blush at least twice. But I don't mind tearing my blushes up to get more product. Especially drugstore brands  Off to Target & CVS in 30 minutes!!!!! :cheer:


  :cheer: can't wait for you to get back!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> lol, thank you! I subscribed to this thread, so I'll be on the lookout for any info. I see that only Macy's has the courreges collection online, so I'll check the counters there.


    Good!  I'll give a shout if I see it anywhere!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Got my Bronze Glow. Used it yesterday (with Blushed Copper lool) and it was such a pretty mix!!!


    AWESOME!!!!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 29, 2015)

I found WnW Fergie and SK at my local Target! @montREALady I tried calling before even though they said it was in stock but the girl on the phone didn't know what in the world was going on so I just went to see for myself

  Swatched next to some others in my collection that I though would be similar!


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I found WnW Fergie and SK at my local Target! @montREALady I tried calling before even though they said it was in stock but the girl on the phone didn't know what in the world was going on so I just went to see for myself
> 
> Swatched next to some others in my collection that I though would be similar!


  the WnW Rose Golden Goddess looks so pretty!!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 29, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> the WnW Rose Golden Goddess looks so pretty!!!!


It is so pretty! I am very impressed by these WnW Fergie highlighters!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> the WnW Rose Golden Goddess looks so pretty!!!!


  I love it. I also have a Nicka K bronzer/highlighter that's pretty decent. But the WNW are the best bang for the low buck, lol.   Think I have the Dark Chocolate Nicka K. They're smooth: http://www.nicka.com/face/bronzer/mineral-sheer-glow-bronzer


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I found WnW Fergie and SK at my local Target! @montREALady I tried calling before even though they said it was in stock but the girl on the phone didn't know what in the world was going on so I just went to see for myself
> 
> Swatched next to some others in my collection that I though would be similar!


   Beautiful Jay---You're just having a highlighting good time!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 29, 2015)

You guys made me wanna try the wet and wild ferrite highlighters


----------



## jenise (Mar 29, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> You guys made me wanna try the wet and wild ferrite highlighters


 Do it -- they're amazing. I wore one yesterday and it lasted 12+ hours on me! The quality is up there w becca !


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

jenise said:


> Do it -- they're amazing. I wore one yesterday and it lasted 12+ hours on me! The quality is up there w becca !


  Except we paid $40 for Becca! Lolll


----------



## jenise (Mar 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Except we paid $40 for Becca! Lolll


 Yes exactly hahaha


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I found WnW Fergie and SK at my local Target! @montREALady  I tried calling before even though they said it was in stock but the girl on the phone didn't know what in the world was going on so I just went to see for myself  Swatched next to some others in my collection that I though would be similar!


  Hey do you have BBW SO?


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hey do you have BBW SO?


No I skipped that one =(


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 29, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> You guys made me wanna try the wet and wild ferrite highlighters








 Its a must ... only $6!


----------



## Shars (Mar 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I found WnW Fergie and SK at my local Target! @montREALady I tried calling before even though they said it was in stock but the girl on the phone didn't know what in the world was going on so I just went to see for myself
> 
> Swatched next to some others in my collection that I though would be similar!


  Ugghhhh. Now I need Rose Golden Goddess. I swear everytime you swatch a highlighter it gets added to my neverending list lol.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ugghhhh. Now I need Rose Golden Goddess. I swear everytime you swatch a highlighter it gets added to my neverending list lol.


LOL! I mean it's only $6 so you can't lose!


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


Hmmmm I've never seen this at my beauty supply. Did you buy yours online?


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yes exactly hahaha


  I have to keep telling myself that BC is unique and worth it. I don't need her others, I feel they've been done by cheaper brands. I feel like Topaz may be the Nicka K that I have...


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Hmmmm I've never seen this at my beauty supply. Did you buy yours online?


  Nope, beauty supply store. $6. I put a swatch in here when I got it but the lighting was crap and you could barely see it, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ugghhhh. Now I need Rose Golden Goddess. I swear everytime you swatch a highlighter it gets added to my neverending list lol.





jaymuse said:


> LOL! I mean it's only $6 so you can't lose!


  Even better if it's BOGO 1/2 off! I know, seriously re your swatches! Do you apply them with your finger? You must have great lighting too.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> No I skipped that one =(


  Okay I was going to ask you to swatch it compared to the lighter ones


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Even better if it's BOGO 1/2 off! I know, seriously re your swatches! Do you apply them with your finger? You must have great lighting too.


Just under lamp light with my finger! I just have a nice digital camera that picks up a lot of the little subtleties that my phone camera misses so I like to use that


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Okay I was going to ask you to swatch it compared to the lighter ones


Awww man! Yeah I thought it would be too pale and chalky for me. Even the SK Highlight I just swatched was a little too pale so I'm going to have to work with that


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Except we paid $40 for Becca! Lolll


----------



## montREALady (Mar 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Just under lamp light with my finger! I just have a nice digital camera that picks up a lot of the little subtleties that my phone camera misses so I like to use that


  I'm going to start using my actual camera. It's always been sharper but you get spoiled with the easiness of using your phone.  





jaymuse said:


> Awww man! Yeah I thought it would be too pale and chalky for me. Even the SK Highlight I just swatched was a little too pale so I'm going to have to work with that


  Great, that's the one I ordered. :blink:


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Just under lamp light with my finger! I just have a nice digital camera that picks up a lot of the little subtleties that my phone camera misses so I like to use that


  what camera do you use?


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 29, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> what camera do you use?


 I've got a Nikon D5000


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Mar 30, 2015)

I use the SK bronzer/highlight duo this morning. I am in LOVE! Kinda want to grab a back up. I'm really loving the bronzer!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 30, 2015)

I went to my local target and they had everything out brushes, vanity plate, brush roll, etc. They only had one of the Sahara palettes. I was just there for a return and on my way to work or I would have browsed a bit more. If I stood on line to pay for the palette I would have been late.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 30, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


>


  You're fab dahling! I ordered one online yesterday then picked one up in store this morning. LMAO!

  Btw, since you like the bronzer, you should try their bronzing blush stick in this collection:
  http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-sahara-sunset-bronzing-blush-stick-marrakesh/-/A-16751143#prodSlot=medium_1_4
  looks a little lighter than the bronzer in the duo though...still pretty. I haven't tried mine yet.




  (Photo courtesy Musings of a Muse)


----------



## montREALady (Mar 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to my local target and they had everything out brushes, vanity plate, brush roll, etc. They only had one of the Sahara palettes. I was just there for a return and on my way to work or I would have browsed a bit more. If I stood on line to pay for the palette I would have been late.


  I went this a.m and the vanity plate was there and a bag, they weren't before. Still the same broken highlighter, lol. She told me it will take about 3 weeks to get more. Whaaat? She said they tried to place an order this morning and it wasn't going through.


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Mar 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> You're fab dahling! I ordered one online yesterday then picked one up in store this morning. LMAO!  Btw, since you like the bronzer, you should try their bronzing blush stick in this collection: http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashu...ck-marrakesh/-/A-16751143#prodSlot=medium_1_4 looks a little lighter than the bronzer in the duo though...still pretty. I haven't tried mine yet.
> 
> (Photo courtesy Musings of a Muse)


I use the SK bronzer/highlight duo this morning. I am in LOVE! Kinda want to grab a back up. I'm really loving the bronzer!   Thanks! This is the 1st SK product I've tried & I love it. I'm gonna go to Target when I get off to browse through her stuff


----------



## montREALady (Mar 30, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> Thanks! This is the 1st SK product I've tried & I love it. I'm gonna go to Target when I get off to browse through her stuff


  This is what I want but it's sold out online and my Target doesn't have any. Look for it when you go! Some of the girls here were able to get it over the weekend.

http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashu...bian-dreams/-/A-17078469#prodSlot=medium_1_32


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 30, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> Thanks! This is the 1st SK product I've tried & I love it. I'm gonna go to Target when I get off to browse through her stuff


  My favorite SK product of all time besides her brushes is her Matte palette. I take that bad boy with me EVERYWHERE when I travel. As a matter of fact I'm packing for a trip this weekend and the 1st thing I pulled out of my massive collection to take with me was this palette. Now if I could only be just as decisive with the rest of my makeup. You guys so see the chaos building around me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 30, 2015)

Trying to pick a highlighter to take with me is the real challenge. I'm not taking any of my Becca because I don't think they take to travel well. So it's going to be MAC. I'm thinking Superb and Gold Deposit. Willing to listen to suggestions. I'm trying and failing to keep it to 2.


----------



## omohegbe (Mar 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Trying to pick a highlighter to take with me is the real challenge. I'm not taking any of my Becca because I don't think they take to travel well. So it's going to be MAC. I'm thinking Superb and Gold Deposit. Willing to listen to suggestions. I'm trying and failing to keep it to 2.


  im the exact opposite. i think my MAC ones always break or the inside clear lid always comes out. If you take the mac ones try and put a cotton pad on the inside just in case. but Gold Deposit and Superb are a good mix.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 30, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> im the exact opposite. i think my MAC ones always break or the inside clear lid always comes out. If you take the mac ones try and put a cotton pad on the inside just in case. but Gold Deposit and Superb are a good mix.


  Same! The lid of my Soft&Gentle came out during my first trip with it and on one of next ones, the powder shattered. It also depends how you are travelling though and also if you can have your luggage with you.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok I'm scared. For all my local trips I usually take my Becca products. However I'm checking a bag for this trip. My EDSF made the trip to Europe fine. So I'm sure that Superb will be ok. It's Gold Deposit I should be worried about according to you ladies. I just brought her out of retirement. Maybe I should just take Glorify instead? Maybe also WOG? This is a slippery slope!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok I'm scared. For all my local trips I usually take my Becca products. However I'm checking a bag for this trip. My EDSF made the trip to Europe fine. So I'm sure that Superb will be ok. It's Gold Deposit I should be worried about according to you ladies. I just brought her out of retirement. Maybe I should just take Glorify instead? Maybe also WOG? This is a slippery slope!


  I only have one EDSF and I haven't travelled with it but I think that the problem mainly occurs with baked products. I know that the shimmer bricks break very easily too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 30, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I only have one EDSF and I haven't travelled with it but I think that the problem mainly occurs with baked products. I know that the shimmer bricks break very easily too.


  *removes Bobbi Brown Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick from bag*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm only going to be gone for 5 days. You should see how many lipsticks I'm carrying. *sighs* I keep putting things in and pulling them out. I'd rather have too many and not use some than want to wear a color and not have it.


----------



## crystalzi (Mar 30, 2015)

Gah they are so gorgeous! Perfect pink veigning I think! I also picked up that new kashuk duo and some other spring target goodies. Now I have everything I wanted from the kashuk spring collection.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 30, 2015)

crystalzi said:


>


  Love that cardigan! I have like a million Mossimo & Co and Merona cardies. It's nuts. I want the cup from SK.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> DILLIGAF said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to pick a highlighter to take with me is the real challenge. I'm not taking any of my Becca because I don't think they take to travel well. So it's going to be MAC. I'm thinking Superb and Gold Deposit. Willing to listen to suggestions. I'm trying and failing to keep it to 2.
> ...





DILLIGAF said:


> Ok I'm scared. For all my local trips I usually take my Becca products. However I'm checking a bag for this trip. My EDSF made the trip to Europe fine. So I'm sure that Superb will be ok. It's Gold Deposit I should be worried about according to you ladies. I just brought her out of retirement. Maybe I should just take Glorify instead? Maybe also WOG? This is a slippery slope!


  My Becca highlighters have always traveled well for me, but I don't put them in my checked bag. My makeup always goes in my carry-on bag.


----------



## jaymuse (Mar 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok I'm scared. For all my local trips I usually take my Becca products. However I'm checking a bag for this trip. My EDSF made the trip to Europe fine. So I'm sure that Superb will be ok. It's Gold Deposit I should be worried about according to you ladies. I just brought her out of retirement. Maybe I should just take Glorify instead? Maybe also WOG? This is a slippery slope!


I'm always scared to travel with my powder or cream LE highlight stuff .. they are just too precious!!! LOL

  Do you have any of the Becca liquid highlighters? Those travel well for me.


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> My favorite SK product of all time besides her brushes is her Matte palette. I take that bad boy with me EVERYWHERE when I travel. As a matter of fact I'm packing for a trip this weekend and the 1st thing I pulled out of my massive collection to take with me was this palette. Now if I could only be just as decisive with the rest of my makeup. You guys so see the chaos building around me.


  That matte palette is pure love!


  I'm the same way when I travel, I swear my carry on bag was 95% makeup. Maybe bust out the Manizers for the trip? I'm way too paranoid to bring the Beccas or higher-end stuff.


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 30, 2015)

So i went to the target near my work and yup there were 3 of the SK highlighters. Now there is 2 since I bought one....if you want me to grab u one I will! I highly doubt they are going anywhere since it's been there for a couple of weeks lol 

  I really want the SK bronzer/highlighter but i know that's perm so I can wait on that. I hope Cartwheel has SK on there soon.

  edit to add: i swatched the highlighter and I barely touched it and it was SUPER pigmented! love it


----------



## Saiti Ah (Mar 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> My Becca highlighters have always traveled well for me, but I don't put them in my checked bag. My makeup always goes in my carry-on bag.









 Don't put ANY of your highlighters in the checked out bag and they should be fine.


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 30, 2015)

When I travel I only bring items that are replaceable aka PERM items! Just imagine if ur bag was lost can you easily replace ur makeup?  The answer should always be YES.  so no LE anything even brushes come with me....and I never check in makeup I will handcarry it on....


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Just under lamp light with my finger! I just have a nice digital camera that picks up a lot of the little subtleties that my phone camera misses so I like to use that


  I'm too lazy to take out my camera-------t's either my iPhone or iPad----I'm just pathetic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


>


    So, so pretty!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

jenise said:


> *Do it -- they're amazing.* I wore one yesterday and it lasted 12+ hours on me! The quality is up there w becca !






I rest my case!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I went this a.m and the vanity plate was there and a bag, they weren't before. Still the same broken highlighter, lol. She told me it will take about 3 weeks to get more. Whaaat? She said they tried to place an order this morning and it wasn't going through.


  If there is something that you really want you should check weekly.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> My Becca highlighters have always traveled well for me, but I don't put them in my checked bag. *My makeup always goes in my carry-on bag.*


   Mine too----I don't trust the baggage handlers to take care of my lovelies.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *removes Bobbi Brown Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick from bag*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm only going to be gone for 5 days. You should see how many lipsticks I'm carrying. *sighs* I keep putting things in and pulling them out. I'd rather have too many and not use some than want to wear a color and not have it.


  That's what I tell my husband but he doesn't get it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok I'm scared. For all my local trips I usually take my Becca products. However I'm checking a bag for this trip. My EDSF made the trip to Europe fine. So I'm sure that Superb will be ok. It's Gold Deposit I should be worried about according to you ladies. I just brought her out of retirement. Maybe I should just take Glorify instead? Maybe also WOG? This is a slippery slope!


    The EDSFs should hold up ok for you Dilli.   They seem pretty sturdy.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 30, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> I use the SK bronzer/highlight duo this morning. I am in LOVE! Kinda want to grab a back up. I'm really loving the bronzer!


Beautiful!


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok I'm scared. For all my local trips I usually take my Becca products. However I'm checking a bag for this trip. My EDSF made the trip to Europe fine. So I'm sure that Superb will be ok. It's Gold Deposit I should be worried about according to you ladies. I just brought her out of retirement. Maybe I should just take Glorify instead? Maybe also WOG? This is a slippery slope!


I took a few msfs on my last trip to England and they made it fine in my carry on!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 30, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> I use the SK bronzer/highlight duo this morning. I am in LOVE! Kinda want to grab a back up. I'm really loving the bronzer!


so beautiful  Enjoy


DILLIGAF said:


> Ok I'm scared. For all my local trips I usually take my Becca products. However I'm checking a bag for this trip. My EDSF made the trip to Europe fine. So I'm sure that Superb will be ok. It's Gold Deposit I should be worried about according to you ladies. I just brought her out of retirement. Maybe I should just take Glorify instead? Maybe also WOG? This is a slippery slope!


have tons of fun on your trip When I travel I take this Sk train case I got a couple years ago I loveeee it and I can take tons of makeup with me picture credit @karen  Don't feel like digging mines out lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Mine too----I don't trust the baggage handlers to take care of my lovelies.


 
  I have a question about travelling with makeup.  do you have to make sure liquids are 3oz?  Have you ever had anyone question anything?  Is there ever a limit of how many 3oz liquid products you can have? I always checked my makeup b/c I don't know what's allowed, and btwn my hair products and foundation, I'm sure I'd be over the limit of how many liquid products I can bring on baord.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > My Becca highlighters have always traveled well for me, but I don't put them in my checked bag. My makeup always goes in my carry-on bag.
> ...


  I've had friends get through security with the large tubs of Nivea lotion, but I'm scared to chance it. I keep my carry-on liquids to the required 3.4oz or below.   You can bring as many as can fit in a quart size bag. Ziplocs don't work for me anymore, and the Sephora travel to go bags were okay but the zipper kept slipping off because the end wasn't reinforced like it is now. Anyway, I found a great bag at The Container Store that meets TSA regulations for carry-on liquids, and it fits A LOT. I love it!!! Can't remember the name off the top of my head, but will check when I get home tonight. I don't think I unpacked it from my recent trip so I'll post a pic of it as is and then I'll dump out everything and take a pic of that so you can see what I put in there.   And of course, for any liquids more than 3.4oz, I'll check those. It's usually hair products. For the packaging that might tend to leak, I'll take the lid off, place Saran wrap around the mouth of the container, and put the lid back on. Then I'll place them in ziplocs - never had a problem that way. Nalgene containers are leakproof. I've been using the 2oz bottle my carry-on liquids that aren't already in their own travel-sized packaging.


----------



## NaomiH (Mar 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I have a question about travelling with makeup.  do you have to make sure liquids are 3oz?  Have you ever had anyone question anything?  Is there ever a limit of how many 3oz liquid products you can have? I always checked my makeup b/c I don't know what's allowed, and btwn my hair products and foundation, I'm sure I'd be over the limit of how many liquid products I can bring on baord.


In your carryon you can only have one quart sized ziploc bag (per person) of 3oz liquids and all your carryon liquids must be able to fit in that one bag. This includes lotions, hair products, liquid foundation etc. I've always gotten little travel sizes of lotions, conditioner, shampoo and put any hair products I need into little travel size jars along with my foundation (I leave the foundation in its bottle)into the ziploc bag. They will check your bag if you're bringing it along in security and they will remove any liquids over 3oz.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I have a question about travelling with makeup.  do you have to make sure liquids are 3oz?  Have you ever had anyone question anything?  Is there ever a limit of how many 3oz liquid products you can have? I always checked my makeup b/c I don't know what's allowed, and btwn my hair products and foundation, I'm sure I'd be over the limit of how many liquid products I can bring on baord.


    I keep my carry-ons w/in regulatory amounts and I've never had a problem.  If I'm iffy about anything, it goes in my checked luggage. I would be beside myself if my
   high-end items got confiscated.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 30, 2015)

I was hoping there was a way around teh 1 qt bag rule with makeup. LOL   The last tme I traveled I just put everything in my suitcase.  

  Ok another question.  I'm ALWAYS looking for the perfect toiletry/makeup bag.  What are your faves to travel with.  (Sorry I'm all off topic)


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I was hoping there was a way around teh 1 qt bag rule with makeup. LOL   The last tme I traveled I just put everything in my suitcase.
> 
> Ok another question.  I'm ALWAYS looking for the perfect toiletry/makeup bag.  What are your faves to travel with.  (Sorry I'm all off topic)


    I use a separate bag for my cosmetics.  Someone gifted me the MAC large makeup bag and large brush roll & I ;of both for travel.
   I use an LV tote for my toiletries.


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I was hoping there was a way around teh 1 qt bag rule with makeup. LOL   The last tme I traveled I just put everything in my suitcase.    Ok another question.  I'm ALWAYS looking for the perfect toiletry/makeup bag.  What are your faves to travel with.  (Sorry I'm all off topic)


 This was my best investment for traveling everything stays in place and safe. Its super pretty as well!  http://www.lauramercier.com/organizers/custom-artist-portfolio-12611996.html


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> http://www.lauramercier.com/organizers/custom-artist-portfolio-12611996.html


  I have that, too - a small and two large. Haven't used it in a while though. Will have to pull them out again and see how it works with my latest favorites.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 30, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> http://www.lauramercier.com/organizers/custom-artist-portfolio-12611996.html


  I need to break down and finally buy this.  I've been looking at it since it was released.  I have some nordies notes saved up too...


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I need to break down and finally buy this.  I've been looking at it since it was released.  I have some nordies notes saved up too...


 I absolutely love mine! Do it! oke:


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2015)

Here's what I use for my carry-on toiletries.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Here's everything that was in it...and I still could fit a few more things: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's the zippered travel pouches from The Container Store:   Green: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/travel/cosmeticsToiletries?productId=10034746&N=252 Black: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/travel/cosmeticsToiletries?productId=10034745&N=252


----------



## montREALady (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Hopefully what you wanted will still be there.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Oh that looks nice!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]If there is something that you really want you should check weekly.[/COLOR]


  Yes! I'm a Target stalker when I want something!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   So, so pretty!!!![/COLOR]retty:


  Thanks! ️


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm going to carry on my goodies just to be sure. I have two matching bags from Trina cosmetic bags.

  https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRKjeHPiSRlsUH8pfgfigm-4Ln72mSk8hH_Sf3p9gYpETBt3Ou2  Pull Apart Clutch
  https://www.hautelookcdn.com/products/3546414JN/catalog/2372344.jpg Double Organizer

  In the pull apart I have my lippies on one side and eyeliners, lashes, brows and bases on the other.

  In the double zip I have face on one side and eyes on the other. 

  I have a 3rd bag from IKEA

  http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90214006/

  In that I have any larger product that I will check
  So my brush roll, face cleansers, lotions and deodorant.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> When I travel I only bring items that are replaceable aka PERM items! Just imagine if ur bag was lost can you easily replace ur makeup?  The answer should always be YES.  so no LE anything even brushes come with me....and I never check in makeup I will handcarry it on....
> I'm going to have go run out and find a tote for my carry one. I have to bring my sister's Simple Human Mirror I got her for Christmas.
> 
> 
> ...


  I want!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> http://www.lauramercier.com/organizers/custom-artist-portfolio-12611996.html


 ​That's really nice Sass!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 31, 2015)

I put my makeup in my suitcase since they wanted to throw away my meteorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the end, they agreed not to confiscate them, if I put them in a transparent bag and only because they were 30*g*! I don't understand why they have a problem with something, that's not liquid. The answer was, that it's makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be flying on Monday with just a carry on and I'm not sure what I'll take with me. Oh, they've also thrown away two of my mother's NPs on separate occasions. 

  The LM bag is nice, I have a few transparent ones for planes and this one for cars:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I put my makeup in my suitcase since they wanted to throw away my meteorites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow---that's nuts.  There's no real consistency!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 31, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


  Wearing Raspberry today!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

So this little gem arrived today-----Estée Lauder's Pure Color All Over Illuminator.  I got this in spite of my love-hate relationship with cream highlighters, but I have a thing for pink. The formula is not and the color is beautiful.  My iPad camera does it little justice, but here goes:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wearing Raspberry today!


   Pretty!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 31, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wearing Raspberry today!


 Gorgeous as always


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 31, 2015)

Can I just say how much i LOVE the SK highlighter!!!! holy...i am very tempted to back it up HAHAHAHA

  As for travelling....i swear it depends on the airport what u can and cannot have in that ziplock bag.  I've had some airports (oakland, chicago, fort lauderdale i'm looking at u) that was a bit more strict and some that are super relaxed.  I think it depends on the people too.  I've had some times where i forget to take out the ziplock bag bc i'm trying to take off my shoes and my sweater and all that and i still was able to go through with no issues. 

  My toiletries and my makeup are seperate when I travel.  Toiletries go in my check in and are all in ziplock bags to prevent spillage and my makeup goes in my carry on with me.  Luckily I have never lost anything or left anything behind but when that day comes, it better be a PERM ITEM!!!! lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> Can I just say how much i LOVE the SK highlighter!!!! holy...i am very tempted to back it up HAHAHAHA
> 
> As for travelling....i swear it depends on the airport what u can and cannot have in that ziplock bag.  I've had some airports (oakland, chicago, fort lauderdale i'm looking at u) that was a bit more strict and some that are super relaxed.  I think it depends on the people too.  I've had some times where i forget to take out the ziplock bag bc i'm trying to take off my shoes and my sweater and all that and i still was able to go through with no issues.
> 
> My toiletries and my makeup are seperate when I travel.  Toiletries go in my check in and are all in ziplock bags to prevent spillage and my makeup goes in my carry on with me.  Luckily I have never lost anything or left anything behind but when that day comes, it better be a PERM ITEM!!!! lol


  I'm traveling from FTL on Thursday. I think I will be putting my liquid lippies in the plastic bag just to be safe. I decided to only take liquid lippies for the longevity. If only I put as much thought in to what I'm going to wear.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

Decided to wear the Estée Lauder Pure Color All Over Illuminator.  I swiped my brush over it & then applied it.  The pics are in day light but don't totally show just how pigmented this is.  After taking  the pics I set it w/ Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée,* Crystal Baby *(pale pink).


----------



## DLuxJessica (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Decided to wear the Estée Lauder Pure Color All Over Illuminator.  I swiped my brush over it & then applied it.  The pics are in day light but don't totally show just how pigmented this is.  After taking  the pics I set it w/ Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée,* Crystal Baby *(pale pink).


  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Decided to wear the Estée Lauder Pure Color All Over Illuminator.  I swiped my brush over it & then applied it.  The pics are in day light but don't totally show just how pigmented this is.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]After taking  the pics I set it w/ Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Crystal Baby*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](pale pink).[/COLOR]


 Beautiful Meddy!!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *charismafulltv*
> ...


  Thanks ladies!!!

  I got my SK Highlighterrrrr! Woohoo! Called the Target in the Bronx, they had one and she put it aside for me and ran down there, lol. The makeup game is real and when I want something, I want it. Also, there's a contour brush SK put up with the highlighter on her IG that everyone wants, it's the same one in her anniversary brush set (purple and gold) if anyone has that (I do and love it).




  (Target)




  (photo courtesy moneycanbuylipstick.com)


----------



## montREALady (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Decided to wear the Estée Lauder Pure Color All Over Illuminator.  I swiped my brush over it & then applied it.  The pics are in day light but don't totally show just how pigmented this is.  After taking  the pics I set it w/ Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée,* Crystal Baby *(pale pink).


----------



## SassyWonder (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Decided to wear the Estée Lauder Pure Color All Over Illuminator.  I swiped my brush over it & then applied it.  The pics are in day light but don't totally show just how pigmented this is.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]After taking  the pics I set it w/ Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Crystal Baby*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](pale pink).[/COLOR]


 You are so beautiful!!:eyelove:


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 31, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks ladies!!!
> 
> I got my SK Highlighterrrrr! Woohoo! Called the Target in the Bronx, they had one and she put it aside for me and ran down there, lol. The makeup game is real and when I want something, I want it. Also, there's a contour brush SK put up with the highlighter on her IG that everyone wants, it's the same one in her anniversary brush set (purple and gold) if anyone has that (I do and love it).
> 
> ...


  i have that brush! i freakin love it with my marc jacobs contour duo.  It's stiff to make the crisp line but still soft to do a bit of blending.  Plus i like that the handle is ergo.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 31, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks ladies!!!  I got my SK Highlighterrrrr! Woohoo! Called the Target in the Bronx, they had one and she put it aside for me and ran down there, lol. The makeup game is real and when I want something, I want it. Also, there's a contour brush SK put up with the highlighter on her IG that everyone wants, it's the same one in her anniversary brush set (purple and gold) if anyone has that (I do and love it).
> 
> (Target)
> 
> (photo courtesy moneycanbuylipstick.com)


yesssss Happy u got your hands on the highlighter Those brush look nice too The purple ones with the black handles looks like the all purple anniversary set


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal u look stunning


----------



## montREALady (Mar 31, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> The purple ones with the black handles looks like the all purple anniversary set


  What's funny is I have a filter on my monitor at work and I was saying the handles look black but thought it was because of that. But you see black too. I think it's the lighting and they're all purple though. Did you get them? You can pre-order the contour brush on its own, it's a spring release (04/12/15).
http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-contour-brush-no-30/-/A-16945015#prodSlot=medium_1_6


----------



## montREALady (Mar 31, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> i have that brush! i freakin love it with my marc jacobs contour duo.  It's stiff to make the crisp line but still soft to do a bit of blending.  Plus i like that the handle is ergo.


  I have her eyebrow comb/brush in this ergo line and love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *SassyWonder*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thank you @DLuxJessica ,@Vineetha , @montREALady and @SassyWonder


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Medgal u look stunning


   Awwww---thank you Glammy!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Awwww---thank you Glammy!!![/COLOR]:kiss:


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So this little gem arrived today-----Estée Lauder's Pure Color All Over Illuminator.  I got this in spite of my love-hate relationship with cream highlighters, but I have a thing for pink. The formula is not and the color is beautiful.  My iPad camera does it little justice, but here goes:


  Gorgeous!  I keep forgetting I have this.  Must wear soon.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 31, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I have her eyebrow comb/brush in this ergo line and love it!


  I was just looking at that one.  I don't like the purple anniversary brushes. 


  thanks for all the travel tips...  I think I'm going to make a sep post somewhere...   I love this kind of stuff.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 31, 2015)

Meddy stunning as always. 

  My Target had the highlighter but I was waaay to cheap to pay for it last night.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 1, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I really need to look into the liquid highlighters. Starting with Topaz. Naturally!  The Manizers will take up less room than the MAC EDSF or the MSF.   I'm going to have go run out and find a tote for my carry one. I have to bring my sister's Simple Human Mirror I got her for Christmas.  I remember when this came out. I couldn't find that thing any where!!!  I want!!!!


me too I was looking all over the place my local targets sold out and it was sold out online  Then oneday I checked online and it was restocked I was so happy I love traveling with this I can put my brushes safely tuck away  The only downfall is if its a lots of females they want to see whats in it lol If I going on a trip for a week I take 7 lipsticks I never want to wear the same one twice its crazy but fun  I'm going on a trip next month Break out the train case


mkoparanova said:


> I put my makeup in my suitcase since they wanted to throw away my meteorites :shock:  In the end, they agreed not to confiscate them, if I put them in a transparent bag and only because they were 30*g*! I don't understand why they have a problem with something, that's not liquid. The answer was, that it's makeup :shock:  I'll be flying on Monday with just a carry on and I'm not sure what I'll take with me. Oh, they've also thrown away two of my mother's NPs on separate occasions.   The LM bag is nice, I have a few transparent ones for planes and this one for cars:


i need this in my life ASAP  Its freaking stunning


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 1, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhh nice, you have a lot of stuff in there.   *jumping out of the way*  Sonia Kashuk made a version too, but I really want the real thing.    I still want this.   Wow that's crazy.  I just love train cases. I had a cheap one for the car.   Ohh pretty!   I was just looking at that one.  I don't like the purple anniversary brushes.   thanks for all the travel tips...  I think I'm going to make a sep post somewhere...   I love this kind of stuff.


i hope u find it or  Sk brings it back out again


----------



## Shars (Apr 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Love that cardigan! I have like a million Mossimo & Co and Merona cardies. It's nuts. I want the cup from SK.
> I want the cup too! I want like 2 to store brushes in lol.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *allthingsglam*
> ...


  I need that!!! My minor OCD loves it!!

@Medgal07 You look lovely as always!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> I want the cup too!* I want like 2 to store brushes in *lol.  I need that!!! My minor OCD loves it!!  @Medgal07  You look lovely as always!


  Exactly what I want it for. Haven't seen it in store yet. Stuff is slowly trickling in.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> yesssss Happy u got your hands on the highlighter Those brush look nice too The purple ones with the black handles looks like the all purple anniversary set


I got a set for myself and a set for my daughter purple is her fave color  I had to get them for her she loves them  I need that black brush it looks super pretty


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> I want the cup too! I want like 2 to store brushes in lol.  I need that!!! My minor OCD loves it!!  @Medgal07  You look lovely as always!


yayyy shars I hope u can get one too It really is nice


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 1, 2015)

@Medgal07 you are gorgeous!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I need that black brush it looks super pretty


  The black contour brush is in the anniversary set, you don't need it unless you want another.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 1, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> @Medgal07 you are gorgeous!


  Yeah, it's slightly annoying


----------



## montREALady (Apr 1, 2015)

The le Sonia Kashuk Bronzing Blush Stick in Marrakesh is pretty! Part of the Sahara Sunset Collection.




  Top with flash, bottom natural light


----------



## montREALady (Apr 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> I want the cup too! I want like 2 to store brushes in lol.
> 
> I need that!!! My minor OCD loves it!!
> 
> @Medgal07 You look lovely as always!


  You can pre-order the cup, lolll

http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-limited-edition-brush-cup/-/A-16936127#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> @Medgal07 you are gorgeous!


   Thank you Jaymuse


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> You can pre-order the cup, lolll
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-limited-edition-brush-cup/-/A-16936127#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton


   That's adorable!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The le Sonia Kashuk Bronzing Blush Stick in Marrakesh is pretty! Part of the Sahara Sunset Collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Pretty---it looks rose goldish


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the winged liner!
> 
> Gorgeous!  I keep forgetting I have this. * Must wear soon.*


  Oh you should!!!  I love it ICL


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The black contour brush is in the anniversary set, you don't need it unless you want another.


mines not shaped like that  I will post a picture


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 1, 2015)

its here  I loveeeeee it


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The le Sonia Kashuk Bronzing Blush Stick in Marrakesh is pretty! Part of the Sahara Sunset Collection.
> 
> Top with flash, bottom natural light


stunning


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> its here  I loveeeeee it


 Yay!! Enjoy Glammy!! ompom:


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!! Enjoy Glammy!! ompom:


awwwww thanks v


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I loveeeeee it






  Enjoy Glammy!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> mines not shaped like that  I will post a picture


  Not the handle but the brush should be...


----------



## montREALady (Apr 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> stunning


  Girl it is and for $12 I mean why not? Lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]  Enjoy Glammy!!!![/COLOR]


Awwwww thanks medgal


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Not the handle but the brush should be...





montREALady said:


> Girl it is and for $12 I mean why not? Lol


thanks I'm going to pick the new one too  The contour brush is my fave in the set  And I like the new one handle  Thanks for posting


----------



## montREALady (Apr 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks I'm going to pick the new one too  The contour brush is my fave in the set  And I like the new one handle  Thanks for posting


  $12 is the bronzer. The brush is $16 here in NYC but stores don't have it yet.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 2, 2015)

The Sephora brush is back in stock if anyone was interested

  http://www.sephora.com/pro-full-coverage-airbrush-53-P386623?keyword=Pro%20Full%20Coverage%20Airbrush%20%2353&skuId=1606102&_requestid=97143


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The Sephora brush is back in stock if anyone was interested
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/pro-full-coverage-airbrush-53-P386623?keyword=Pro%20Full%20Coverage%20Airbrush%20%2353&skuId=1606102&_requestid=97143


  That's a really nice looking brush.  I use my Tom Ford bronzer brush for overall powders because it's just to big for bronzing.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 2, 2015)

I picked up that WnW Fergie Hollywood Boulevard highlighter today. I was planning on skipping it, but I stopped at Walgreens for a birthday card and was all like "Oh hell, why not?"
  I also broke down and ordered a BU of the EL BG Illuminating Powder Gelee. I think I'm probably the only person on the planet who likes it enough to back it up, but I've gotten so many compliments on my skin whenever I wear it. I was chatting with the EL rep online today, and uploaded a pic of me wearing it as an all-over powder and she was like "Well, I'll be getting one of those for myself now."


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 2, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I loveeeeee it


Oh don't tell me that.  I may have to reconsider.  In other highlighter news, I wore my pink stick highlighter today with Chanel innocence blush.  I liked it but it didn't wow me until I got to work and looked in a mirror to retouch my lipstick . . . POW!  Love Love.  Lighting is everything!  I'm also curious about the EL shimmering nudes gelee bronzer.  I love the EL liquid bronzer I have in the bottle.  I wonder if this one is the same.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh don't tell me that.  I may have to reconsider.  In other highlighter news, I wore my pink stick highlighter today with Chanel innocence blush.  I liked it but it didn't wow me until I got to work and looked in a mirror to retouch my lipstick . . . POW!  Love Love.  Lighting is everything!  I'm also curious about the EL shimmering nudes gelee bronzer.  I love the EL liquid bronzer I have in the bottle.  I wonder if this one is the same.






Would I lie to you ICL???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so glad you like it---it really is nice and I don't have any particular love for  cream highlighters!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I picked up that WnW Fergie Hollywood Boulevard highlighter today. I was planning on skipping it, but I stopped at Walgreens for a birthday card and was all like "Oh hell, why not?"
> I also broke down and ordered a BU of the EL BG Illuminating Powder Gelee. I think I'm probably the only person on the planet who likes it enough to back it up, but I've gotten so many compliments on my skin whenever I wear it. I was chatting with the EL rep online today, and uploaded a pic of me wearing it as an all-over powder and she was like "Well, I'll be getting one of those for myself now."


I'd love to see a pic of the WnW highlighter on you! I know it's going to be beautiful.

  I don't have that one and ever since I grabbed the two rose ones I'm going to need to buy all of them lol


----------



## montREALady (Apr 2, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I'd love to see a pic of the WnW highlighter on you! I know it's going to be beautiful.
> 
> I don't have that one and ever since I grabbed the two rose ones I'm going to need to buy all of them lol


  Yeah, that's the goldish, right? Yeah need that one. Hahahaa. Lemme see who has BOGO...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Would I lie to you ICL????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty. I think it will look really nice come this summer as a nice contrast with bronzy skin.  I do want to dig out my pink creme blushes and blush stains to see how they pair together.  Off hand, I have a Chanel pink, a few Mac Pink creme blushes and By Terry's blush stain.  Oh maybe one of those Chanel blush sticks will be nice with the stick highlighter.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't know why but I'm not interested in the SK highlighter palette. I went to a Target that is near to where I am currently in the A and they also had it on hand. Just like my local one in Miami. However the one here in Atlanta had the stick  and I bought it on impulse and I have to admit to being glad that I gave in to that impulse.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I don't know why but I'm not interested in the SK highlighter palette. I went to a Target that is near to wear I am currently in the A and they also had it on hand. Just like my local one in Miami. However the one here in Atlanta had the stick  and I bought it on impulse and I have to admit to being glad that I gave in to that impulse.


  It's nice right?? Maybe I should actually use other than for a swatch, lmao!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 2, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I'd love to see a pic of the WnW highlighter on you! I know it's going to be beautiful.
> 
> I don't have that one and ever since I grabbed the two rose ones I'm going to need to buy all of them lol


  I'll take a pic tomorrow! I'm pretty impressed with the pigmentation on it, for sure.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Very pretty. I think it will look really nice come this summer as a nice contrast with bronzy skin.  I do want to dig out my pink creme blushes and blush stains to see how they pair together.  Off hand, I have a Chanel pink, a few Mac Pink creme blushes and By Terry's blush stain.  *Oh maybe one of those Chanel blush sticks will be nice with the stick highlighter.*


   I'm definitely trying one of the Chanel blush sticks because I LOVE Chanel cream blushes....I have them all. In fact, I wore Affinite just yesterday.  That TF cream blush 
   looks really nice too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I don't know why but I'm not interested in the SK highlighter palette. I went to a Target that is near to where I am currently in the A and they also had it on hand. Just like my local one in Miami. However the one here in Atlanta had the stick  and I bought it on impulse and I have to admit to being glad that I gave in to that impulse.






You're a riot Dilli.  I hope your trip is going well!!!
    All of the Bobbbi Brown Shimmer Bricks are 20% off @ Nordies.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I'd love to see a pic of the WnW highlighter on you! I know it's going to be beautiful.
> 
> I don't have that one and ever since* I grabbed the two rose ones I'm going to need to buy all of them lol*






A girl can never have too many highlighters.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I don't know why but I'm not interested in the SK highlighter palette. I went to a Target that is near to where I am currently in the A and they also had it on hand. Just like my local one in Miami. However the one here in Atlanta had the stick  and I bought it on impulse and I have to admit to being glad that I gave in to that impulse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes!  I'm so happy Nordstrom price matches now.  Matching the Bobbi Brown Friends & Family sale but with the Nordstrom return & shipping policies!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 2, 2015)

Is the price match good for online or is it in stores only?


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> A girl can never have too many highlighters.


Never!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]You're a riot Dilli.  I hope your trip is going well!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    All of the Bobbbi Brown Shimmer Bricks are 20% off @ Nordies.[/COLOR]


  What's a good one? I was looking at them a couple weeks ago.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Is the price match good for online or is it in stores only?


  Usually online too, it says "We're Price Matching" and the price is slashed.


----------



## shizzelly (Apr 3, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Is the price match good for online or is it in stores only?


 Online! I ordered a BB lipgloss with my MIB stuff and it was 20% off


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Apr 3, 2015)

Guys I just picked up bobbi brown highlighting powder in broke glow at my cco today! It is GORGEOUS I see why people were carrying on over it!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Decided to wear the Estée Lauder Pure Color All Over Illuminator.  I swiped my brush over it & then applied it.  The pics are in day light but don't totally show just how pigmented this is.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]After taking  the pics I set it w/ Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Crystal Baby*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF](pale pink).[/COLOR]


Meddy! You look amazingly beautiful! :eyelove:


----------



## Monsy (Apr 3, 2015)

Meddy is always stunning


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 3, 2015)

Here are a few pics of the WnW Fergie Hollywood Boulevard. Also w/ the EL BG Illuminating Powder Gelee as an all-over powder:

  (this one isn't a super-great pic, but it shows the HL catching the light pretty well)




  And this one is slightly blurry, but again, you can see the light bouncing nicely:




  And here's a little sassy side-eye... just because


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Meddy is always stunning :jawdrop:


:agree:


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 3, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Here are a few pics of the WnW Fergie Hollywood Boulevard. Also w/ the EL BG Illuminating Powder Gelee as an all-over powder:  (this one isn't a super-great pic, but it shows the HL catching the light pretty well)
> 
> And this one is slightly blurry, but again, you can see the light bouncing nicely:
> 
> And here's a little sassy side-eye... just because


Beautiful!


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Apr 3, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Here are a few pics of the WnW Fergie Hollywood Boulevard. Also w/ the EL BG Illuminating Powder Gelee as an all-over powder:  (this one isn't a super-great pic, but it shows the HL catching the light pretty well)
> 
> And this one is slightly blurry, but again, you can see the light bouncing nicely:
> 
> And here's a little sassy side-eye... just because


  Beautiful! You have such lovely eyes.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 3, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> Beautiful! You have such lovely eyes.


  Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 3, 2015)

Very nice Dlux!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Very nice Dlux!


  Thanks!


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 3, 2015)

I have the sk train case and I don't even use it....guess I don't bring a lot of makeup on vacation lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 3, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Here are a few pics of the WnW Fergie Hollywood Boulevard. Also w/ the EL BG Illuminating Powder Gelee as an all-over powder:  (this one isn't a super-great pic, but it shows the HL catching the light pretty well)
> 
> And this one is slightly blurry, but again, you can see the light bouncing nicely:
> 
> And here's a little sassy side-eye... just because


 Very pretty. Love your eye color!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Very pretty. Love your eye color!


  Thank you! They've always been my favorite feature.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 3, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> Guys I just picked up bobbi brown highlighting powder in broke glow at my cco today! It is GORGEOUS I see why people were carrying on over it!


 Yayyyy I may go to cco Tommorow I'm trying to stay outta there because when I go I always spend way to much  Enjoy


DLuxJessica said:


> Here are a few pics of the WnW Fergie Hollywood Boulevard. Also w/ the EL BG Illuminating Powder Gelee as an all-over powder:  (this one isn't a super-great pic, but it shows the HL catching the light pretty well)
> 
> And this one is slightly blurry, but again, you can see the light bouncing nicely:
> 
> And here's a little sassy side-eye... just because


looks beautiful on u


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 3, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> *looks beautiful on u*


  Awww... thanks, Glammy!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 3, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Here are a few pics of the WnW Fergie Hollywood Boulevard. Also w/ the EL BG Illuminating Powder Gelee as an all-over powder:  (this one isn't a super-great pic, but it shows the HL catching the light pretty well)
> 
> And this one is slightly blurry, but again, you can see the light bouncing nicely:
> 
> And here's a little sassy side-eye... just because


  Love it! You are gorg!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Love it! You are gorg!


 
  Thanks, montREALady!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> I want the cup too! I want like 2 to store brushes in lol.
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *montREALady*
> ...


  Target, what idiots. I went there this a.m to do my regular run since they're closed tomorrow, I see the SK cup and jump and put it in my cart (it's gorg btw). Get to the cash, it says it can't be sold until the 12th on the screen in big writing, lol. So wth is it doing on the shelves?? The sa said someone probably didn't pay attention to the box and the date. I guess I'll go back on the 12th. At least I know they have it! LOL.


----------



## crystalzi (Apr 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Target, what idiots. I went there this a.m to do my regular run since they're closed tomorrow, I see the SK cup and jump and put it in my cart (it's gorg btw). Get to the cash, it says it can't be sold until the 12th on the screen in big writing, lol. So wth is it doing on the shelves?? The sa said someone probably didn't pay attention to the box and the date. I guess I'll go back on the 12th. At least I know they have it! LOL.


  Omg this happened to me yesterday! I tried to buy the new kashuk concealer brush and another cup for my mom and it said that. The funny thing is I already bought 2 cups and a few other things like the rainbow brush set, tray, etc and they didn't have that do not sell date then! Must have been a big booboo on the stores part and they are trying to fix it lol.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 4, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Omg this happened to me yesterday! I tried to buy the new kashuk concealer brush and another cup for my mom and it said that. The funny thing is I already bought 2 cups and a few other things like the rainbow brush set, tray, etc and they didn't have that do not sell date then! Must have been a big booboo on the stores part and they are trying to fix it lol.


  So annoying! And I usually scan almost every ish I put in my cart because they are famous for things being in the wrong spot and you get to the cash and are in shock, lmao! But I didn't scan this and I'm sure it would have said "product not found" or something to that effect and I would have had a heads up. There have been pieces of that collection on the shelves for the past week or so. Maybe that's why they're all still there but I mean come on, leave them in the back! Jeez! It's like a tease. 

  Is it sad that I literally jumped when I saw it and my heart skipped a beat? I love it, with the gold on the rim...I almost pre-ordered on the website earlier in the week, but that would mean waiting another week after ordering before I got it.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 4, 2015)

I know I am very late to this highlighter party, but anyway. I had never used a highlighter, and since joining Specktra (recently) I bought/ ordered several.  Still don't know how to use them, but I'll learn.  A fan brush I have and like a lot, is the one from MUD (makeup designory or something like that).  When I travel for only a few days, I take a Dior all-in-1 palette with me.  It's easy and sturdy, and I just make it work


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> What's a good one? I was looking at them a couple weeks ago.


  Sorry for the delayed reply---was busy last night with Passover Seder.  I love Copper Diamond and Rose Shimmer bricks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Meddy is always stunning


  You have me blushing Monsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Thank you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Here are a few pics of the WnW Fergie Hollywood Boulevard. Also w/ the EL BG Illuminating Powder Gelee as an all-over powder:
> 
> (this one isn't a super-great pic, but it shows the HL catching the light pretty well)
> 
> ...


    So, so pretty and natural looking!!!  LOVE IT!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> When I travel for only a few days, I take a Dior all-in-1 palette with me. It's easy and sturdy, and I just make it work






 Good for you, and welcome to the party.  Fair warning---_you will end up with more highlighters than you'll ever need in a life time_---that's just how we roll.
Generally, for applying highlighters it's suggested that you put the product on the high planes of the face---where sunlight typically hits---the tops of your cheek-bones, the forehead, down the center of your nose, and if desired, atop the cupid's bow of your lips.  I use a fan brush when a product is very pigmented and soft.  It just seems to help wit placement and amount.  I do prefer the MAC 130 and /or the MAC 159--both are dense enough to grab the product and small enough to control placement of the product.  HTHs!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So, so pretty and natural looking!!!  LOVE IT!


  Thanks, Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Thanks, Meddy!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 4, 2015)

thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> thanks for the welcome!


   My pleasure Sandra!!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Apr 4, 2015)

I've been wearing blushed copper as a blush and it's so pretty it gives me such a nice glow.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 4, 2015)

Bb highlighter is pure love Perfect I'm so happy I picked up


----------



## montREALady (Apr 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Sorry for the delayed reply---was busy last night with Passover Seder.  I love Copper Diamond and Rose Shimmer bricks.[/COLOR]


  Thanks beautiful lady! Crap, Noddy is no longer price matching. Oh well!


----------



## shizzelly (Apr 5, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks beautiful lady! Crap, Noddy is no longer price matching. Oh well!


I belive the bobbi brown sale ended the 4th


----------



## mysteereous (Apr 5, 2015)

Happened on the BB Bronze Glow Highlighter yesterday at the CCO. There was only 1 left, so I snapped it up. Glad I did; it is SO lovely. I can't believe I slept on this.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 5, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> I belive the bobbi brown sale ended the 4th


----------



## shizzelly (Apr 5, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oops! Lol. And just realized my phone must have autocorrected "Nordy", lol. I was just like "Noddy"?? Lol


Ahh I hate auto correct sometimes!


----------



## thingsloversdo (Apr 5, 2015)

I just tried to order the MUFE heatwave dupe, but realised they won't ship to the UK ): So I'm patiently waiting for these highlighters to drop!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 5, 2015)

thingsloversdo said:


> I just tried to order the MUFE heatwave dupe, but realised they won't ship to the UK ): So I'm patiently waiting for these highlighters to drop!


  How are you going to order them? I really want to try the lipsticks but they don't ship to the UK.

  And MUFE will be available in Debenhams soon.


----------



## thingsloversdo (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm from the US so I just get them sent to my old address and a kind soul (mom!) forwards packages in my direction. I'm fine with doing that with cheaper things like Colourpop but am hesitant to do it with MUFE items because if they break it'll be my fault and I wouldn't be able to get a replacement. 

  But I think you can use a mail forwarding service if you're really have to get ahold of their lipsticks (they're sooo good!) I've heard pretty good things about Ship It To (https://www.shipito.com/)!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 6, 2015)

Look what I got!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Look what I got!ompom:


enjoy


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 6, 2015)

If anyone is interested, the Estée Lauder Courreges Illumination Highlighting Powder is back in stock at Macys.com


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> I belive the bobbi brown sale ended the 4th


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Look what I got!


    That is just too cute.  I love it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

thingsloversdo said:


> I just tried to order the MUFE heatwave dupe, but realised they won't ship to the UK ): So I'm patiently waiting for these highlighters to drop!


   So pretty---are they powders, creams or both????


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> Happened on the BB Bronze Glow Highlighter yesterday at the CCO. There was only 1 left, so I snapped it up. Glad I did; it is SO lovely. I can't believe I slept on this.
> GREAT find!  Enjoy!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *montREALady*
> ...


 LOL....it is so annoying, but funny at times.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That is just too cute.  I love it!!!


  Wondering if I need another for my other brushes or if I should get the brush roll from this collection when it comes out and use the cup for lip pencils. Hmmmm.
  http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-limited-edition-brush-roll/-/A-16936128


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wondering if I need another for my other brushes or if I should get the brush roll from this collection when it comes out and use the cup for lip pencils. Hmmmm.
> http://www.target.com/p/sonia-kashuk-limited-edition-brush-roll/-/A-16936128


    I would get another cup, and the brush roll.  Use the roll for travel.  One cup for clean brushes, the other for brushes you use and put in the second cup until you wash 
   them.  That way you're not storing clean and used brushes together.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 6, 2015)

For those that got the back order on the BB highlighter did you get any other communication? My sister got the back order notice but nothing since.


  WAIT WHAT!!! Colourpop is doing highlighters??!?!?!
  You miss a day and you miss so much!


----------



## mimi0701 (Apr 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> For those that got the back order on the BB highlighter did you get any other communication? My sister got the back order notice but nothing since.
> 
> 
> WAIT WHAT!!! Colourpop is doing highlighters??!?!?!
> You miss a day and you miss so much!


I got a package last week that had the samples from Bobbi Brown in it. Other than that I've heard nothing from them.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> For those that got the back order on the BB highlighter did you get any other communication? My sister got the back order notice but nothing since.
> 
> 
> WAIT WHAT!!! Colourpop is doing highlighters??!?!?!
> ...


People aren't getting their backorders but it's been popping up at CCOs?!?!  Bad business.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> For those that got the back order on the BB highlighter did you get any other communication? My sister got the back order notice but nothing since.
> 
> 
> WAIT WHAT!!! Colourpop is doing highlighters??!?!?!
> You miss a day and you miss so much!






Hey Dilli!  My friend hasn't heard boo either!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> For those that got the back order on the BB highlighter did you get any other communication? My sister got the back order notice but nothing since.
> 
> 
> WAIT WHAT!!! Colourpop is doing highlighters??!?!?!
> You miss a day and you miss so much!


Girl yes! You need to go stalk their instagram and catch up! Gorgeous colors coming soon!!


----------



## NaomiH (Apr 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awwww shux!!  Thank you baby sis![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] You have me blushing Monsy  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you.[/COLOR]


:kiss:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

NaomiH said:


>


----------



## throwitawaynow (Apr 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if the LM highlighter in  indiscretion Is going to be in store at sephora? I can't find it online


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 6, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Does anyone know if the LM highlighter in indiscretion Is going to be in store at sephora? I can't find it online


I haven't seen it in the store, and not sure if they'll be getting it. Wonder if it'll be coming back.


----------



## Saiti Ah (Apr 6, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Does anyone know if the LM highlighter in indiscretion Is going to be in store at sephora? I can't find it online


  coming out in may...not sure about sephora though 
  https://instagram.com/p/0m_87um56Q/


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Does anyone know if the LM highlighter in indiscretion Is going to be in store at sephora? I can't find it online


   It certainly didn't stick around for long!!!  I hop it does resurface somewhere for those who were unable to get the 
   first time around.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 6, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Does anyone know if the LM highlighter in  indiscretion Is going to be in store at sephora? I can't find it online


  I don't know about sephora, but I know that Nordstrom and NM will be receiving it in the next few weeks as part of the LM Summer Ibiza collection. Bloomies & Macys already had the collection and sold out of this highlighter, but you can still catch it at NM & Nordstrom shortly!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Bloomies & Macys already had the collection and sold out of this highlighter, but you can still catch it at NM & Nordstrom shortly!


   This news will make a lot of people happy!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 7, 2015)

The EL Courreges Illumations Face Powder is up at Nordies!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> So annoying! And I usually scan almost every ish I put in my cart because they are famous for things being in the wrong spot and you get to the cash and are in shock, lmao! But I didn't scan this and I'm sure it would have said "product not found" or something to that effect and I would have had a heads up. There have been pieces of that collection on the shelves for the past week or so. Maybe that's why they're all still there but I mean come on, leave them in the back! Jeez! It's like a tease.
> 
> Is it sad that I literally jumped when I saw it and my heart skipped a beat? I love it, with the gold on the rim...I almost pre-ordered on the website earlier in the week, but that would mean waiting another week after ordering before I got it.


  I totally went back yesterday and basically made them sell it to me. It's sold out online for pre-order! I basically showed them that it says they had it in stock, I called and she said they had it, I wasted my time, etc. I'll go back on the 12th for another I think.


----------



## nt234 (Apr 7, 2015)

Here's a comparison swatch of Wet N Wild Hollywood Boulevard (closest to wrist) vs. Becca Opal (bottom) with and without flash. I don't have WOG but I've read on IG that this Wet N Wild highlighter is a good dupe!


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 7, 2015)

nt234 said:


>


  Gorgeous! I really need to stock up on these WnW highlighters, I've been sleeping on them too long! They are great for the price


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 7, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Gorgeous! I really need to stock up on these WnW highlighters, I've been sleeping on them too long! They are great for the price


  They look really nice!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 7, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Girl yes! You need to go stalk their instagram and catch up! Gorgeous colors coming soon!!


  Girl I've been in a social media void for the last 3 days. Things will get back to normal when I get back home.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *My sister has been asking me for information like I'm making the highlighters in my kitchen.*
> 
> Girl I've been in a social media void for the last 3 days. Things will get back to normal when I get back home.












Maybe you should start Dilli because Bobbi Brown sent an Email indicating they were not replenishing the highlighter---no longer backordered.  Just dead in the water.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 7, 2015)

Bobbi Brown sent me my cancelation notice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lipstickdiva420* 


Bobbi Brown sent me my cancelation notice 



.

  I know---bummer.  A friend of mine got it to.  The good thing is that highlighters are so popular----another amazing one will come along again soon.  There's no way she's
  paying EBay prices for it.  It's not THAT special!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

Does anyone have Bobbi Brown Sandstone Shimmer brick????  If so please share e your thoughts on it.


----------



## mimi0701 (Apr 8, 2015)

I got one too. Not really surprised but I'm still disappointed.


----------



## omohegbe (Apr 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Does anyone have Bobbi Brown Sandstone Shimmer brick????  If so please share e your thoughts on it.


  I have sandstone. I like it. It gives me more of a natural shimmer.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 8, 2015)

nt234 said:


> Here's a comparison swatch of Wet N Wild Hollywood Boulevard (closest to wrist) vs. Becca Opal (bottom) with and without flash. I don't have WOG but I've read on IG that this Wet N Wild highlighter is a good dupe!


nice


----------



## Casey Ann (Apr 8, 2015)

New to the discussion!  My favorite highlighters are:
  1. The Balm's Mary-Lou Manizer
  2. Benefit's watt's up! highlighter!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 8, 2015)

mimi0701 said:


> I got one too. Not really surprised but I'm still disappointed.


  Me too.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> SandraVB79 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the welcome!
> ...


  Ah yes, my "little" Anatolian shepherd, aka the love of my life.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> I have sandstone. I like it. It gives me more of a natural shimmer.


  Thank you---I'm contemplating it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok so it might have hopped into my cart last night and I might have completed that transaction


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Yes so true and I'm not resorting to ebay lol.
> 
> Me too.


 Note to self---NEVER order from BB web site.  My friend got yet _another_ E-mail asking if she wanted to be in backorder mode more than 30 days.  Apparently there are 
   legal parameters that merchants have to follow.  She's over it------says if it's meant to be she'll get it if they replenish their stock.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 8, 2015)

Casey Ann said:


> New to the discussion!  My favorite highlighters are: 1. The Balm's Mary-Lou Manizer 2. Benefit's watt's up! highlighter!


 Mary Lou is love! Warning: this thread is dangerous


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

Casey Ann said:


> New to the discussion!  My favorite highlighters are:
> 1. The Balm's Mary-Lou Manizer
> 2. Benefit's watt's up! highlighter!






Welcome Casey Ann---so glad you decided to join in the fun.  Mary-Lou Manizer is a stunner---I really enjoy it.


----------



## jenise (Apr 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Does anyone have Bobbi Brown Sandstone Shimmer brick????  If so please share e your thoughts on it.[/COLOR]


 Love itttt! My favorite shimerbrick. It's not natural at all on me - gives that wet highlight look


----------



## Monsy (Apr 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Does anyone have Bobbi Brown Sandstone Shimmer brick????  If so please share e your thoughts on it.


  I have it also.

  I think it's much nicer for medium and deeper skin tones. Too dark for me. I can wear it instead of cheek color . 

  I posted swatches a while back


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I have it also.
> 
> I think it's much nicer for medium and deeper skin tones. Too dark for me. I can wear it instead of cheek color .
> 
> I posted swatches a while back


   Thank you Monsy!!!!  The deed is done!  I've ordered it.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes I think you will like it.

  Beige is better for lighter skin.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Note to self---NEVER order from BB web site.  My friend got yet _another_ E-mail asking if she wanted to be in backorder mode more than 30 days.  Apparently there are
> legal parameters that merchants have to follow.  She's over it------says if it's meant to be she'll get it if they replenish their stock.


  My sister just got this one too but no cancellation message. I think she is going to tough it out. More power to her.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> My sister just got this one too but no cancellation message. I think she is going to tough it out. More power to her.


  BB is so screwed up!  After that third message she got the dreaded CANCELLATION NOTICE!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes I think you will like it.
> 
> Beige is better for lighter skin.


    It's so pretty---I need another highlighter like I need another hole in the head.  BTW, I love the Rose shimmer brick.  It looks like a deeper pink than the Pink Quartz SB.    
   It's better for my skin tone I think.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 9, 2015)

Girls, first I got a cancellation notice, then a few hours later saying it was back ordered.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's so pretty---I need another highlighter like I need another hole in the head.  BTW, I love the Rose shimmer brick. * It looks like a deeper pink than the Pink Quartz *SB.
> It's better for my skin tone I think.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Note to self---NEVER order from BB web site.  My friend got yet _another_ E-mail asking if she wanted to be in backorder mode more than 30 days.  Apparently there are
> legal parameters that merchants have to follow.  She's over it------says if it's meant to be she'll get it if they replenish their stock.


  I got the same exact email and never got the official cancelation notice. I'm going to call them up when I get the chance to see what is going on. If it wasn't for the highlighter showing up on the site I would've never ordered from bb online. There is no way I will let them have me on back order mode for more than 30 days smh.


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 9, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Girls, first I got a cancellation notice, then a few hours later saying it was back ordered.


What in the world is going on over at BB!??!


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 9, 2015)

boschicka said:


> The EL Courreges Illumations Face Powder is up at Nordies!


  GAH totally missed it. wanted to get one for my friend's bday....


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> What in the world is going on over at BB!??!


   It appears to be a hot mess!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> *yes i love it but it is similar to Beach shimmerbrick which i freakin LOVVEEEEEE*
> 
> GAH totally missed it. wanted to get one for my friend's bday....


   Thanks much---I've already ordered it.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 9, 2015)

I have ordered couple of times from BB website and had 0 problems. if they have a code it always works, they never forgot to pack samples,and shipping is super fast - ground means pretty  much 2nd day


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I have ordered couple of times from BB website and had 0 problems. if they have a code it always works, they never forgot to pack samples,and shipping is super fast - ground means pretty  much 2nd day


   That's encouraging Monsy but I've not ordered much BB makeup, and what little I have, I've ordered from department stores.  Perhaps the current issues with the BB 
  web site are mere flukes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

My BB* Sandstone Shimmer Brick* arrived today....lickety split from a dept store.   It's as lovely as some of you ladies promised it would be!  
             Thanks much to all who responded.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My BB* Sandstone Shimmer Brick* arrived today....lickety split from a dept store.   It's as lovely as some of you ladies promised it would be!
> Thanks much to all who responded.








yippee!! its gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yippee!! its gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 9, 2015)

Ladies, does anyone have the EL 5-tone shimmer powder in Bronze Shimmer? I got it today from the CCO and it is a fabulous highlighter!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ladies, does anyone have the EL 5-tone shimmer powder in Bronze Shimmer? I got it today from the CCO and it is a fabulous highlighter!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ladies, does anyone have the EL 5-tone shimmer powder in Bronze Shimmer? I got it today from the CCO and it is a fabulous highlighter!


 So pretty!!!  I don't  have that one.  I don't even remember it-----something must be wrong with me!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So pretty!!!  I don't  have that one.  I don't even remember it-----something must be wrong with me!!!


You need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It was $28 at the CCO!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Just for fun, thought I'd share the highlighters I've acquired in the past 8-9 months. My collection is humble and small in comparison to the lovely ladies of specktra, but now that my addiction is in full bloom, I fear for what's to come as I just can't seem to stop!


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 9, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


  Beautiful collection! I fear that my stash has doubled since I subbed to this thread LOL


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Beautiful collection! I fear that my stash has doubled since I subbed to this thread LOL


  Thank you


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 9, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> This thread, it had made matters worse! But I'm loving it!!


  You've been warned!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ladies, does anyone have the EL 5-tone shimmer powder in Bronze Shimmer? I got it today from the CCO and it is a fabulous highlighter!
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes! I love it!*


----------



## mysteereous (Apr 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ladies, does anyone have the EL 5-tone shimmer powder in Bronze Shimmer? I got it today from the CCO and it is a fabulous highlighter!


  I saw this at my CCO the other day and swatched. I thought it was beautiful, but wasn't sure because I had swatched so much by then. Ah well, I'll be sure to pick one up on my next visit.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 9, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


Love highlighter pics!  Welcome to the slippery slope!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 9, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> You've been warned! :haha:


  Lol, duly noted!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 9, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Love highlighter pics!  Welcome to the slippery slope!


  Thank you! I'm so happy to have found this thread where I can share my addiction and find inspiration to fuel my addiction lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo:  [COLOR=0000FF] My BB *Sandstone Shimmer Brick* arrived today....lickety split from a dept store.   It's as lovely as some of you ladies promised it would be!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]             Thanks much to all who[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]responded.[/COLOR]


yayyyy enjoy medgal


jaymuse said:


> Ladies, does anyone have the EL 5-tone shimmer powder in Bronze Shimmer? I got it today from the CCO and it is a fabulous highlighter!


need want  Its beautiful enjoy


Psych1 said:


> Just for fun, thought I'd share the highlighters I've acquired in the past 8-9 months. My collection is humble and small in comparison to the lovely ladies of specktra, but now that my addiction is in full bloom, I fear for what's to come as I just can't seem to stop!


loveeeee your collection psych


charismafulltv said:


> You've been warned! :haha:


 Ikr I loveee this thread But it is dangerous (hehe)  





Psych1 said:


> Thank you! I'm so happy to have found this thread where I can share my addiction and find inspiration to fuel my addiction lol


me too


----------



## Ernie (Apr 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ladies, does anyone have the EL 5-tone shimmer powder in Bronze Shimmer? I got it today from the CCO and it is a fabulous highlighter!


so pretty, enjoy!    





Psych1 said:


> Just for fun, thought I'd share the highlighters I've acquired in the past 8-9 months. My collection is humble and small in comparison to the lovely ladies of specktra, but now that my addiction is in full bloom, I fear for what's to come as I just can't seem to stop!


well, not bad for a beginner! :bigstar:


----------



## montREALady (Apr 9, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Just for fun, thought I'd share the highlighters I've acquired in the past 8-9 months. My collection is humble and small in comparison to the lovely ladies of specktra, but now that my addiction is in full bloom, I fear for what's to come as I just can't seem to stop!


  Yes, I'm slowly overdoing it myself!! I'm already confused about which one to use in the a.m as it is! How do you like EL BG Gelee powder?  





jaymuse said:


> Ladies, does anyone have the EL 5-tone shimmer powder in Bronze Shimmer? I got it today from the CCO and it is a fabulous highlighter!


  I never pay attention to EL when I go to mine! I'll check it out next week. I was there this a.m.  





jaymuse said:


> Beautiful collection! I fear that my stash has doubled since I subbed to this thread LOL


  Precisely! Exactly! Definitely!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ladies, does anyone have the EL 5-tone shimmer powder in Bronze Shimmer? I got it today from the CCO and it is a fabulous highlighter!


  I have that one!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 9, 2015)

Any WOC use/try Fashion Fair's Golden Lights? Looks pretty...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ladies, does anyone have the EL 5-tone shimmer powder in Bronze Shimmer? I got it today from the CCO and it is a fabulous highlighter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mwahahahahahahahhaaaaaaa! My plan is working!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Beautiful collection! I fear that my stash has doubled since I subbed to this thread LOL


  I'm afraid to count mine but I no it's really bad---I got two this week, alone




It's pretty clear that I have a problem


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yes, I'm slowly overdoing it myself!! I'm already confused about which one to use in the a.m as it is! How do you like EL BG Gelee powder?   I never pay attention to EL when I go to mine! I'll check it out next week. I was there this a.m. Precisely! Exactly! Definitely!


 Lol, I thought I was the only one having a tough time deciding which highlighter to use. I swear I get so overwhelmed as to which one to use, especially since many of them are new, so I'm still in the stage where I want to use them all  The EL Gelee is very subtle and illuminates my cheeks with a hint of a warm glow. I can build and build without over doing it, it's not very pigmented at all.  I'm about a MAC NC 23-25 with yellow undertones. I honestly prefer the EL All Over Illuminating Stick, it's a gorgeous highlight with a peachy-pink glow!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I do I do!!!!! Mwahahahahahahahhaaaaaaa! My plan is working!


  LOL I'm hooked!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm not close to a CCO, and since they can be so hit or miss, I'll save my coins for the upcoming Chanel highlighter.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]LOVELY!!!  You're on your way------and you know there's no turning back now!!!:frenz: [/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF] I'm afraid to count mine but I no it's really bad---I got two this week, alone[/COLOR]hboy:  [COLOR=0000FF]It's pretty clear that I have a problem[/COLOR]:haha:


  Thanks, medgal! I'm slipping and sliding down this slippery slope at high speeds! No turning back now, I'm a highlight addict!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 9, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Lol, I thought I was the only one having a tough time deciding which highlighter to use. I swear I get so overwhelmed as to which one to use, especially since many of them are new, so I'm still in the stage where I want to use them all  The EL Gelee is very subtle and illuminates my cheeks with a hint of a warm glow. I can build and build without over doing it, it's not very pigmented at all.  I'm about a MAC NC 23-25 with yellow undertones. I honestly prefer the EL All Over Illuminating Stick, it's a gorgeous highlight with a peachy-pink glow!


  I just bought the new Sonia Kashuk stick. I think they're in the same color fam.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 10, 2015)

What is the difference between a highlighter and MAC beauty powder?  I know I have already asked this question (probably in another thread) but it's still not clear to me.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 10, 2015)

i think beauty powders are much more subtle and some of them can be used all over as finishing powders and some other can be worn instead of a blush .


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 10, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> What is the difference between a highlighter and MAC beauty powder?  I know I have already asked this question (probably in another thread) but it's still not clear to me.


 Some beauty powders have light shimmer and a light tint so they can be used as a finishing product like guerlains meteorites, the ones with more shimmer are much more subtle than say a mineralized skinfinish or edsf for that matter. I prefer beauty powders as they haven't any big shimmer particles for day time and blend like a dream on my skin, for the more apparent or night out i go for a highlighter thats stronger more obvious.i hope it helps you:bouquet:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Thanks, medgal! I'm slipping and sliding down this slippery slope at high speeds! No turning back now, I'm a highlight addict!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Fasten your seat belt!!!  [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks to Vee,  I just ordered this stunner today:[/COLOR]  :eyelove:    http://www.neimanmarcus.com/CHANEL-...r-Illuminating-Powder-Limited-Edition-WHAT-S- NEW/prod180070240_cat38670743_cat38670741_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&index=2&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat44690738cat38670741cat38670743


 The page is coming up as NOT FOUND! Ahhh is it sold out ? What is it, I see the link says Chanel LE illuminating powder??? I want it! LOL ETA: nevermind, the link was broken, I found it!! Thank you!! I just ordered it LMAO! I'm hopeless! Doesn't take much to enable me, especially with LE highlighters/illuminators. Thank goodness for NM quick shipping!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Fasten your seat belt!!!  [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks to Vee,  I just ordered this stunner today:[/COLOR]  :eyelove:    http://www.neimanmarcus.com/CHANEL-...r-Illuminating-Powder-Limited-Edition-WHAT-S- NEW/prod180070240_cat38670743_cat38670741_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&index=2&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat44690738cat38670741cat38670743


  :frenz:


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 10, 2015)

I passed on HG ambient bronzers for this!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 10, 2015)

I thought the Chanel was a bronzing powder for some reason.  I'm guessing it's along the lines of the EL Gelee, where it's a soft illuminating bronzey glow, but obviously not a bronzer.  I called my local NM and the SA said they received their shipment but haven't put it out yet! Hello, put it OUT!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I passed on HG ambient bronzers for this!


  I passed on those as well. I can't believe the over abundance of bad reviews on them, it's almost unanimous from bloggers/vloggers that they are a pass. For $50, HG needed to do way better than a  an orange/shimmery mess.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 10, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I passed on those as well. I can't believe the over abundance of bad reviews on them, it's almost unanimous from bloggers/vloggers that they are a pass. For $50, HG needed to do way better than a  an orange/shimmery mess.


 $50 is way to high prices for the brand


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I passed on HG ambient bronzers for this!


  I wasn't impressed with them.  Guerlain Terracotta Bronzer is my HG bronzer---something has to be REALLY good to make me ever change that.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> $50 is way to high prices for the brand


  It really is. The price was really off putting for this particular brand/product.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> $50 is way to high prices for the brand


    I don't mind paying for quality but the shade range concerns me too.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 10, 2015)

I meant way too high priced. Smh. #Autospellsucks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>






The NPs are up Vee--trying to order but the site is a bit wonky!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :kiss: [COLOR=0000FF]The NPs are up Vee--trying to order but the site is a bit wonky!!![/COLOR]


 Yay!! Thanks Meddy!! Me thinks me need terrana :amused:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!! Thanks Meddy!! Me thinks me need terrana


    It's in my cart but there's one other that I want and the site is just not cooperating.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 10, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> What is the difference between a highlighter and MAC beauty powder?  I know I have already asked this question (probably in another thread) but it's still not clear to me.





Monsy said:


> i think beauty powders are much more subtle and some of them can be used all over as finishing powders and some other can be worn instead of a blush .





CoralBlast said:


> Some beauty powders have light shimmer and a light tint so they can be used as a finishing product like guerlains meteorites, the ones with more shimmer are much more subtle than say a mineralized skinfinish or edsf for that matter. I prefer beauty powders as they haven't any big shimmer particles for day time and blend like a dream on my skin, for the more apparent or night out i go for a highlighter thats stronger more obvious.i hope it helps you:bouquet:


  I'm NW45 so I use MAC Pearl Blossom bp as a highlighter (cheekbone, nose bridge). I've been meaning to try as an all over, Summer Opal too but I never seem to! I'll experiment this weekend.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Fasten your seat belt!!!  [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks to Vee,  I just ordered this stunner today:[/COLOR]  :eyelove:    http://www.neimanmarcus.com/CHANEL-...r-Illuminating-Powder-Limited-Edition-WHAT-S- NEW/prod180070240_cat38670743_cat38670741_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&index=2&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat44690738cat38670741cat38670743


  It's gorg in the pan!! Can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It's gorg in the pan!! Can't wait to see it on you!


  Some of my favorite highlighters are by Chanel so I'm eager to see how this looks on.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> montREALady said:
> 
> 
> > It's gorg in the pan!! Can't wait to see it on you!
> ...


I think it looks perfect for your skin tone!  And thanks to you, I ordered it and Terrana.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I think it looks perfect for your skin tone!  And thanks to you,* I ordered it and Terrana.*


  Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm NW45 so I use MAC Pearl Blossom bp as a highlighter (cheekbone, nose bridge). I've been meaning to try as an all over, Summer Opal too but I never seem to! I'll experiment this weekend.


 Be carefull not to put too much and the right brush is helpful( a duo fiber or something fluffy) i dont have pearl blossom but i have pearl sunshine from the barbie collection, its the same but peach though its light i would not suggest that one as all over alpha girl would be more suited for an all over try pearl blossom slowly a bit over your brows or at the sides of your forehead. I use pretty baby or elude to set my make up but i also use a different powder for my t-zone. I will not be getting the chanel one too orange for a highlighter.:shrugs:


----------



## montREALady (Apr 11, 2015)

CoralBlast said:


> Be carefull not to put too much and the right brush is helpful( a duo fiber or something fluffy) i dont have pearl blossom but i have pearl sunshine from the barbie collection, its the same but peach though its light i would not suggest that one as all over alpha girl would be more suited for an all over try pearl blossom slowly a bit over your brows or at the sides of your forehead. I use pretty baby or elude to set my make up but i also use a different powder for my t-zone. I will not be getting the chanel one too orange for a highlighter.:shrugs:


  Oh yes definitely re application. I tried SO as an all over last night. Looked good. PB is a different beast for sure.


----------



## CoralBlast (Apr 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh yes definitely re application. I tried SO as an all over last night. Looked good. PB is a different beast for sure.


 SO looks so prettttty in the packaging i havent opened it yet i just stare at it by the window :eyelove::eyelove:


----------



## montREALady (Apr 11, 2015)

CoralBlast said:


> SO looks so prettttty in the packaging i havent opened it yet i just stare at it by the window :eyelove::eyelove:


  I love it! So glad Specktra ladies encouraged my purchase, lol.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried these?

  http://www.beauty.com/laura-geller-beauty-baked-gelato-swirl-illuminator-ballerina/qxp551187?catid=82243


----------



## montREALady (Apr 11, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Has anyone tried these?  http://www.beauty.com/laura-geller-...l-illuminator-ballerina/qxp551187?catid=82243


  No but it looks nice. I was checking out her stuff on Nordstrom the other day. QVC has a vid and bundle with a brush: http://www.qvc.com/Laura-Geller-Baked-Gelato-Vivid-Swirl-Illuminator-with-Brush.product.A261481.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Has anyone tried these?
> 
> http://www.beauty.com/laura-geller-beauty-baked-gelato-swirl-illuminator-ballerina/qxp551187?catid=82243


    Oh here you come starting trouble
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


They look pretty but I just dumped my wallet on Chanel, Tom Ford, Armani 
   and YSL.  I'm waiting for Guerlain to release their new Rainbow Balls.  Have you seen them???


----------



## boschicka (Apr 11, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Has anyone tried these?
> 
> http://www.beauty.com/laura-geller-beauty-baked-gelato-swirl-illuminator-ballerina/qxp551187?catid=82243
> Oh here you come starting trouble
> ...








  Me?  Trouble?  Never!
  As for the Guerlain Rainbow Balls........No!  I just looked them up and they look like heaven!


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh here you come starting trouble:lmao: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]They look pretty but I just dumped my wallet on Chanel, Tom Ford, Armani[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   and YSL.  I'm waiting for [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain to release their new Rainbow Balls.  Have you seen them???[/COLOR]


  Rainbow balls? Do you have a link?


----------



## boschicka (Apr 12, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF]   and YSL.  I'm waiting for [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain to release their new Rainbow Balls.  Have you seen them???[/COLOR]
> ...


Check out the Guerlain thread.  There are pics and links!


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 12, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Check out the Guerlain thread.  There are pics and links!


  Thanks! They look beautiful


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> an orange/shimmery mess.


  bad reviews? I have seen only extremely positive ones. 
  50$ is way too much for hourglass


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> bad reviews? I have seen only extremely positive ones.  50$ is way too much for hourglass


  Yeah, all the Youtubbers I watch disliked these Bronzers and found them too orange and shimmery.  I'm still going to swatch them and person and see for myself, but I'm meh about them.


----------



## crystalzi (Apr 12, 2015)

That's so strange about the neg reviews on the hourglass since I've only seen very positive ones! Anyway I ordered the luminous with my vib code this morning so it is was 43 which isn't too bad. Can't wait to try it! I'm loving my ambient palette.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm still going to swatch them and person and see for myself, but I'm meh about them.


  They are definitely warmer but most of the bronzers on the market are "orange" so that's not necessarily a bad thing. 
  I am curious about the luminous one but would honestly rather get another Guerlain joli teint powder


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sandalskt said:


> Rainbow balls? Do you have a link?


    They're in the Guerlain thread---beware going in   http://www.specktra.net/t/62889/guerlain-discussion/5340   They're not out yet.


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They're in the Guerlain thread---beware going in   http://www.specktra.net/t/62889/guerlain-discussion/5340   They're not out yet.


Those are pretty! But I just can't get into Guerlain - they are such beautiful products I know I would never use them! I would just stare at them! LOL

  Maybe one day when I have a prettier makeup setup, I can get some stuff to just have for display (aka buy all the Guerlain things)


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Those are pretty! But I just can't get into Guerlain - they are such beautiful products I know I would never use them! *I would just stare at them! LOL*
> 
> Maybe one day when I have a prettier makeup setup, I can get some stuff to just have for display* (aka buy all the Guerlain things)*







I hear you---I FORCE myself to use EVERYTHING because something else pretty always comes along, and I want to make sure I have room for it.  I used some of 
     my meteorites today.  They're fun and it feels luxurious just putting them on.


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hear you---I FORCE myself to use EVERYTHING because something else pretty always comes along, and I want to make sure I have room for it.  I used some of
> my meteorites today.  They're fun and it feels luxurious just putting them on.


One day!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> One day!


   You're special!  You have to treat yourself that way!


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're special!  You have to treat yourself that way!








 aww shucks thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> aww shucks thanks!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> They are definitely warmer but most of the bronzers on the market are "orange" so that's not necessarily a bad thing.
> I am curious about the luminous one but would honestly rather get another Guerlain joli teint powder


  I'm curious about the Luminous one as well, but I just ordered a Guerlain bronzer from Sephora for the VIBR sale, the bronzer from the Chanel summer collection, pre-ordered the small Tom Ford bronzer, oh and I got the EL Bronze Goddess Gelee, so I'm going to pass on the HG for now. I'm bronzed out for awhile. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> They are definitely warmer but most of the bronzers on the market are "orange" so that's not necessarily a bad thing.
> I am curious about the luminous one but would honestly rather get anothe*r Guerlain joli teint powder *


   I'm with you Monsy-----I'm obsessed with that powder.  I've been using it daily!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm curious about the Luminous one as well, but I just ordered a Guerlain bronzer from Sephora for the VIBR sale, the bronzer from the Chanel summer collection, pre-ordered the small Tom Ford bronzer, oh and I got the EL Bronze Goddess Gelee, so I'm going to pass on the HG for now. I'm bronzed out for awhile. lol






well you certainly have variety.  At least two that you've mentioned are highlighters.  Sounds like you're all set!!!  I'm anxiously waiting for a shipping notice for the 
      Chanel Lumiere D'ÉTÉ Illuminating  Powder.
  [h=1][/h]


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm with you Monsy-----I'm obsessed with that powder.  I've been using it daily!!!!


  really?  I need to check it out.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> well you certainly have variety.  At least two that you've mentioned are highlighters.  Sounds like you're all set!!!  I'm anxiously waiting for a shipping notice for the
> Chanel Lumiere D'ÉTÉ Illuminating  Powder.
> [h=1][/h]


  I was hoping the EL Gelee would work as a highlighter/illuminator, but all it does is add a bronzey warmth to my face (not even a glow) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so I lumped it in my bronzer category.  I dunno what else to call it lol

  I can't WAIT for the Chanel Lumiere!  I'm guessing with the free NM 2 day shipping, it should be here by Wed!!  I keep lumping that in with bronzers b/c of how it was marketed as a "bronzer," but I'm really hoping that it works as an illuminator for me & not along the lines of the El Gelee & the Becca Shimmering Blushed Copper (which I knew going in would be a bronzey/blush for my complexion).


----------



## patentg33k (Apr 13, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I was hoping the EL Gelee would work as a highlighter/illuminator, but all it does is add a bronzey warmth to my face (not even a glow)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the Chanel flower bronzer at a counter last week and it does not seem to be pearly or highlighter-ish. It's pretty, but I'd call it a bronzer.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 13, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> I saw the Chanel flower bronzer at a counter last week and it does not seem to be pearly or highlighter-ish. It's pretty, but I'd call it a bronzer.


  Thanks for the description. I swore I had heard it was a bronzer, so I'm not crazy lol what did you think of it in person?


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 13, 2015)

patentg33k said:


> I saw the Chanel flower bronzer at a counter last week and it does not seem to be pearly or highlighter-ish. It's pretty, but I'd call it a bronzer.


I'm on the fence about this one  It does look like a bronzer  I'm wondering do I need anymore bronzers  I still have not order the hourglass ones


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 13, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  I'm curious. What bronzers are working for you?


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 13, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Thanks for the description. I swore I had heard it was a bronzer, so I'm not crazy lol what did you think of it in person?


  I love chanel, but will have to try in person. Bronzer on fair skin is very dicey.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 13, 2015)

CoralBlast said:


> SandraVB79 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference between a highlighter and MAC beauty powder?  I know I have already asked this question (probably in another thread) but it's still not clear to me.
> ...


  Thanks!   





Medgal07 said:


> jaymuse said:
> 
> 
> > Those are pretty! But I just can't get into Guerlain - they are such beautiful products I know I would never use them! *I would just stare at them! LOL*  Maybe one day when I have a prettier makeup setup, I can get some stuff to just have for display *(aka buy all the Guerlain things)*
> ...


  I only have the pearl blush and the meteorite compact from this Spring collection, but love using them. The meteorite baby glow and the joli teint foundations are favourites.   not a highlighter issue, but yesterday I tried to use my MAC Toledo blush (ripe peach).  I don't have MAC brushes, but I used a Jane Iredale one, Helena rubinstein, MUD, Bobbi brown and dior one (all full size, not those tiny ones), and none of them could pick up the powder.  And yes, I did take off that plastic thingy to protect the powder, lol. Even with my finger it was nearly impossible to pick up the powder.  Really disappointed in that.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 13, 2015)

Um I just swatched LM Indiscretion at Sephora and I love it! Omggggg. They have 4. If there's one still here on Friday I may just have to get it...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 13, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Even with my finger it was nearly impossible to pick up the powder. Really disappointed in that.


  There has been a issue with some of the blushes having a film on top of it. You may have to scratch the surface of the blush to get under the film.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm curious. What bronzers are working for you?


Hi dilligaf


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Um I just swatched LM Indiscretion at Sephora and I love it! Omggggg. They have 4. If there's one still here on Friday I may just have to get it...


yayyyy  I love mines I hope u pick it up


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Apr 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Um I just swatched LM Indiscretion at Sephora and I love it! Omggggg. They have 4. If there's one still here on Friday I may just have to get it...


 Which sephora was it? Can you pm please pm me?


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 13, 2015)

The NM at Palo Alto received a shipment of Laura Mercier Indiscretion highlighter today.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> really?  I need to check it out.







 Swirling the two shades together, I use it as a finishing powder and it gives the prettiest soft look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Um I just swatched LM Indiscretion at Sephora and I love it! Omggggg. They have 4. If there's one still here on Friday I may just have to get it...


   Oh I hope so!!!  It's nice and would look so, so good on you.  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Even with my finger it was nearly impossible to pick up the powder. Really disappointed in that.


    I don't have that one---haven't purchased MAC in a while but I've heard that some of those blushes have a film over them and need to be gently scraped to get the 
   product to move.   Once you are able to get it from the compact, to your brush and finally to your face, the blush is really pretty special.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 13, 2015)

Young Wild and Polished has posted a video of 11 of the new highlighters. I can see atleast 4 that I want.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Young Wild and Polished has posted a video of 11 of the new highlighters. I can see atleast 4 that I want.


   Dilli, her reactions were PRICELESS!!!!  I was thoroughly entertained!  I would be interested if the highlighters were powders, although admittedly, they were really pretty.  
  Thanks for sharing that video.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 14, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Even with my finger it was nearly impossible to pick up the powder. Really disappointed in that.


  I had the same issue with Azalea blossom. I tried with different brushes and my finger too and they didn't pick up anything, the surface even looked shiny! I had some problems at that time and I couldn't deal with CS and returns, so I removed the top layer with tape - I can use it now and it's quite pigmented.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the help on the MAC blush.  I once had that with a jane iredale mattifying powder.  the store I got it from, took it back because apparantly the only way to get the product wa sto use sand paper, lol.


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 14, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I once had that with a jane iredale mattifying powder. the store I got it from, took it back because apparantly the only way to get the product wa sto use sand paper, lol.


Sand paper!???!! That's wayyy too extreme! They should do a batch recall or something - that's ridiculous!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Sand paper!???!! That's wayyy too extreme! They should do a batch recall or something - that's ridiculous!


  Exactly, tape, sand paper, all of that is wayyyy too much to be doing to use a blush that you paid for. Whaaat??


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Sand paper!???!! That's wayyy too extreme! They should do a batch recall or something - that's ridiculous!


  Nope It was pretty hit and miss with those blushes. However I've heard that the once the film is off you don't have to keep doing it.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 14, 2015)

With the Jane iredale powder, the trick was to each time grate some product with sandpaper, lol.  I was glad they took it back.  I love all the other Jane Iredale products though.  I ordered my MAC online, but think i will take it to a store so they can solve the issue.  I'm not handy, I doubt the tape-trick will end well :-/


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I had the same issue with Azalea blossom. I tried with different brushes and my finger too and they didn't pick up anything, the surface even looked shiny! I had some problems at that time and I couldn't deal with CS and returns, so *I removed the top layer with tape* - I can use it now and it's quite pigmented.


    That was a good idea, but one shouldn't have to resort to such measures to _make a product work._  I love Azalea Blossom though!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I once had that with a jane iredale mattifying powder. the store I got it from, took it back because *apparantly the only way to get the product wa sto use sand paper*, lol.


   Now I've heard everything!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Nope It was pretty hit and miss with those blushes.* However I've heard that the once the film is off you don't have to keep doing it.*


  That's true Dilli!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Exactly, tape, sand paper, all of that is wayyyy too much to be doing to use a blush that you paid for. Whaaat??


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Sand paper!???!! That's wayyy too extreme! They should do a batch recall or something - that's ridiculous!


  It was such a fiasco---understandably, folks were livid!!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That was a good idea, but one shouldn't have to resort to such measures to _make a product work._  I love Azalea Blossom though!!!


  I agree! But if I have to fix a product, I think that's the least damaging way to do it.


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 14, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> With the Jane iredale powder, the trick was to each time grate some product with sandpaper, lol.  I was glad they took it back.  I love all the other Jane Iredale products though.  I ordered my MAC online, but think i will take it to a store so they can solve the issue.  I'm not handy, I doubt the tape-trick will end well :-/


  That is wild! Why make items that can't be used right away?


----------



## boschicka (Apr 14, 2015)

For anyone still looking, LM Indiscretion is up at NeimanMarcus.com


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> For anyone still looking, LM Indiscretion is up at NeimanMarcus.com


 & Bergdorf


----------



## montREALady (Apr 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> For anyone still looking, LM Indiscretion is up at NeimanMarcus.com





Vineetha said:


> & Bergdorf


  Question, did this release early some places or something? Because I see the LM IG said 3 weeks ago that it's coming in May.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Question, did this release early some places or something? Because I see the LM IG said 3 weeks ago that it's coming in May.


  Sephora released it a few weeks ago and it sold out super fast.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I absolutely agree, I was disappointed but I had more important things to deal with then. I would've returned it otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    YES!! Absolutely Maggie!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Sephora released it a few weeks ago and it sold out super fast.


  Yes, that's where I got mine----and it really did go super fast.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 14, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Sephora released it a few weeks ago and it sold out super fast.


  Well this I knew hence why their post confused me. So it actually hasn't rolled out to _*all*_ retailers yet then. I thought it came out everywhere and sold out.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Well this I knew hence why their post confused me. So it actually hasn't rolled out to _*all*_ retailers yet then. I thought it came out everywhere and sold out.


  I thought that too! Lol I called around to NM and Nordstrom and they reassured me that they never received their shipment and it was due out in April. So then I realized sephora just did an early release and I didn't entirely  miss the boat.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 14, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I thought that too! Lol I called around to NM and Nordstrom and they reassured me that they never received their shipment and it was due out in April. So then I realized sephora just did an early release and I didn't entirely  miss the boat.


  I want Nordstrom to get it! Bloomies has it, 23 day eta (on order with LM)... Macy's apparently sold out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I want Nordstrom to get it! Bloomies has it, 23 day eta (on order with LM)... Macy's apparently sold out.


   That was quick!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I want Nordstrom to get it! Bloomies has it, 23 day eta (on order with LM)... Macy's apparently sold out.


  Nordstrom told me they were getting it for their makeup event on April 25, along with the entire LM summer collection.  I got mine from NM yesterday. I can't believe macys sold out, wow.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That was quick!!![/COLOR]:shock:





Psych1 said:


> Nordstrom told me they were getting it for their makeup event on April 25, along with the entire LM summer collection.  I got mine from NM yesterday. I can't believe macys sold out, wow.


  I think I read that re Macy's somewhere. I'm sure it was here. If you Google the Ibiza collection and Macy's it comes up but when you click it it says it's no longer available. I feel like the last time I checked, it at least opened to a few items in the collection. http://m.macys.com/shop/product/laura-mercier-un-ete-a-ibiza-collection?ID=1968105&CategoryID=669


----------



## montREALady (Apr 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]well you [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]certainly have variety.  At least two that you've mentioned are highlighters.  Sounds like you're all set!!!  I'm anxiously waiting for a shipping notice for the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]      Chanel Lumiere D'ÉTÉ[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Illuminating [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] Powder.[/COLOR] [h=1] [/h]


  This bad girl is pretty! When do you get it? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/CHANEL-LUMI-200-RE-D-201-T-201-COLLECTION-M-201-DITERRAN-201-E-br-Illuminating-Powder-Limited-Edition-WHAT-S-NEW/prod180070240_cat38670743_cat38670741_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&index=2&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat4830738cat000339cat38670741cat38670743&ecid=NMALRQFGLnEolOWg&CS_003=5630585


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> This bad girl is pretty! When do you get it? http://www.neimanmarcus.com/CHANEL-LUMI-200-RE-D-201-T-201-COLLECTION-M-201-DITERRAN-201-E-br-Illuminating-Powder-Limited-Edition-WHAT-S-NEW/prod180070240_cat38670743_cat38670741_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&index=2&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat4830738cat000339cat38670741cat38670743&ecid=NMALRQFGLnEolOWg&CS_003=5630585


Here's a swatch on my skin NW43/NC45


----------



## Shars (Apr 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Um I just swatched LM Indiscretion at Sephora and I love it! Omggggg. They have 4. If there's one still here on Friday I may just have to get it...


  I WOULD see this after I already left NY. I was looking for it at the Sephora VIBR event - I did the 5th Ave Sephora and didn't see it there or at any of the other Sephoras I went to. Granted, as much as I passed them, I didn't stop in either of the 2 Times Sq ones. I did however pick up a LM Shimmer Bloc in Peach Mosaic. The SA that was helping us in the skincare section was wearing it and after staring at her face for 5 minutes straight, I decided I needed it. I got the last one too! If I swatch just the darker colour it looks just like the Becca Blushed Copper if not ever so slightly less red!

  What other highlighters have I missed in my one week hiatus from these parts? lol I picked up MAC's Lightscapade and Perfect Topping from the CCO and the mini four pack of gleam highlighters by Melanie Mills from IMATS. Love these! Perfect for the decollete as well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/CHANEL-LUMI-200-RE-D-201-T-201-COLLECTION-M-201-DITERRAN-201-E-br-Illuminating-Powder-Limited-Edition-WHAT-S-NEW/prod180070240_cat38670743_cat38670741_/p.prod?isEditorial=false&index=2&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat4830738cat000339cat38670741cat38670743&ecid=NMALRQFGLnEolOWg&CS_003=5630585







Thursday!!!  I love my Chanel highlighters---they're like works of art!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> I WOULD see this after I already left NY. I was looking for it at the Sephora VIBR event - I did the 5th Ave Sephora and didn't see it there or at any of the other Sephoras I went to. Granted, as much as I passed them, I didn't stop in either of the 2 Times Sq ones. I did however pick up a LM Shimmer Bloc in Peach Mosaic. The SA that was helping us in the skincare section was wearing it and after staring at her face for 5 minutes straight, I decided I needed it. I got the last one too! If I swatch just the darker colour it looks just like the Becca Blushed Copper if not ever so slightly less red!
> 
> What other highlighters have I missed in my one week hiatus from these parts? lol I picked up MAC's Lightscapade and Perfect Topping from the CCO and the mini four pack of gleam highlighters by Melanie Mills from IMATS. *Love these! Perfect for the decollete as well!*






Shars honey I missed you.  I hope you had a great trip---sounds like you got some real goodies!!!!!  Woo hoo!!  The Chanel summer collex is out, TF is available
       for pre-order, CT has new lippies---you have some catching up to do.  The channel highlighter---I think it's on Nordies now.  Of course the Sephora BIVR sale is on---I 
       only got 4 items from there.  I was a good girl!!! That shimmer bloc sounds so, so pretty.  Well you take your shoes off, get all comfy and start reading because I'm 
       afraid I'll forget to tell you something.  Welcome home!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> I WOULD see this after I already left NY. I was looking for it at the Sephora VIBR event - I did the 5th Ave Sephora and didn't see it there or at any of the other Sephoras I went to. Granted, as much as I passed them, I didn't stop in either of the 2 Times Sq ones. I did however pick up a LM Shimmer Bloc in Peach Mosaic. The SA that was helping us in the skincare section was wearing it and after staring at her face for 5 minutes straight, I decided I needed it. I got the last one too! If I swatch just the darker colour it looks just like the Becca Blushed Copper if not ever so slightly less red!  What other highlighters have I missed in my one week hiatus from these parts? lol I picked up MAC's Lightscapade and Perfect Topping from the CCO and the mini four pack of gleam highlighters by Melanie Mills from IMATS. Love these! Perfect for the decollete as well!


  Hope you had an awesome time at IMATS!!  Ps: googling that shimmer bloc = big mistake :shock:


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Now I've heard everything!!![/COLOR]:shock:


Me too And I thought I heard everything already  But this is one for the books  Sandpaper


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Here's a swatch on my skin NW43/NC45


beautiful


----------



## Shars (Apr 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Shars honey I missed you.  I hope you had a great trip---sounds like you got some real goodies!!!!!  Woo hoo!!  The Chanel summer collex is out, TF is available
> for pre-order, CT has new lippies---you have some catching up to do.  The channel highlighter---I think it's on Nordies now.  Of course the Sephora BIVR sale is on---I
> only got 4 items from there.  I was a good girl!!! That shimmer bloc sounds so, so pretty.  Well you take your shoes off, get all comfy and start reading because I'm
> afraid I'll forget to tell you something.  Welcome home!!!
> ...


  We did! It was such a good atmosphere and people were friendly and encouraging. I also visited the NARS boutique, the MUFE boutique and had some one-on-ones with different counters in Saks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Randomly met the US brand rep for Gucci at Saks too!
  Re: the shimmer bloc
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll take the blame this one time hehe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Sandpaper


   Pretty rad!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ps: googling that shimmer bloc = big mistake


   I looked too



huge mistake!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Awww I missed you gorgeous gals too. I have yet to finalise my TF wishlist... it's just so many things lol. I picked up some stuff from the VIBR sale, but may place another order early next week. There's not much I need or want, funny enough. I'm all highlighted as bronzed out haha. The shimmer bloc is gorgeous though. I can't wait to wear it!
> We did! It was such a good atmosphere and people were friendly and encouraging. I also visited the NARS boutique, the MUFE boutique and had some one-on-ones with different counters in Saks!!
> 
> 
> ...


   I did it



All your fault Shars!!!  I need another beauty powder/highlighter like I need another hole in my big head!!!



 At least it was 15% off!!!
  What are you getting from TF?  I placed my preorder but I'm still debating the shimmering body oil.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> I WOULD see this after I already left NY. I was looking for it at the Sephora VIBR event - I did the 5th Ave Sephora and didn't see it there or at any of the other Sephoras I went to. Granted, as much as I passed them, I didn't stop in either of the 2 Times Sq ones. I did however pick up a LM Shimmer Bloc in Peach Mosaic. The SA that was helping us in the skincare section was wearing it and after staring at her face for 5 minutes straight, I decided I needed it. I got the last one too! If I swatch just the darker colour it looks just like the Becca Blushed Copper if not ever so slightly less red!  What other highlighters have I missed in my one week hiatus from these parts? lol I picked up MAC's Lightscapade and Perfect Topping from the CCO and the mini four pack of gleam highlighters by Melanie Mills from IMATS. Love these! Perfect for the decollete as well!


  So cool, I work around the corner from the cco and therefore not far from Time Sq! We were close! Lol. I don't remember seeing those MAC products...wth!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Here's a swatch on my skin NW43/NC45


  Thanks!! Pretty. Is it very subtle or is that just my eyes on my phone at 3:27am? Lol.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hope you had an awesome time at IMATS!!  Ps: googling that shimmer bloc = big mistake :shock:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I looked too[/COLOR]:thud: [COLOR=0000FF]huge mistake!!!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I did it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]All your fault Shars!!!  I need another beauty powder/highlighter like I need another hole in my big head!!![/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF] At least it was 15% off!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  What are you getting from TF?  I placed my preorder but I'm still debating the shimmering body oil.[/COLOR]


  Errrr, I looked too


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks!! Pretty. Is it very subtle or is that just my eyes on my phone at 3:27am? Lol.


 It's very subtle but You can build it to have a beautiful warm muted rosy beige sheen.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 15, 2015)

Anyone ever try Physician's Formula stuff? It always looks intriguing but I never get it. Not a highlighter but I'm looking at this:

  http://www.physiciansformula.com/en-us/productdetail/face/bronzers/07854.html


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone ever try Physician's Formula stuff? It always looks intriguing but I never get it. Not a highlighter but I'm looking at this:
> 
> http://www.physiciansformula.com/en-us/productdetail/face/bronzers/07854.html


  Never tried the bronzer because I look at it and think for a bronzer it's awefully shimmery. However I did try the products that look like Bobbi Brown Shimmer bricks and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  They make wonderful highlighters. Also it didn't hurt that Physicians Formula is 50% off at Bed Bath and Beyond right now. I bought bricks for me and a few friends and didn't make myself broke


----------



## montREALady (Apr 15, 2015)

I bought MAC Soft & Gentle at my cco. Probably should have held off and just get Indiscretion on Friday but whatevs, I'll eat highlighter for lunch next week.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Never tried the bronzer because I look at it and think for a bronzer it's awefully shimmery. However I did try the products that look like Bobbi Brown Shimmer bricks and :jawdrop:  They make wonderful highlighters. Also it didn't hurt that Physicians Formula is 50% off at Bed Bath and Beyond right now. I bought bricks for me and a few friends and didn't make myself broke


  Ooh thanks. I'll check the BBB here. Ulta currently has 40% off so I was looking at their stuff.   This?


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 15, 2015)

I tried doing a search on the thread, but I didn't see anyone post about it... so has anyone tried the Madina Milano Chic & Shine stick? I keep hearing about it being a "cult favorite" and a "makeup artist must-have" but I don't know anyone who actually uses it. Is it worth the hype? I'm trying to decide if it's worth trying to track one down via eBay or whatnot.


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 15, 2015)

I have one of the Colourpop highlighters as it was a free gwp in the color "Wisp" and OMG it is BAM in your face and i LOVE IT!!!!! I think it's up there with WOG and Superb and I really like the texture too...kinda like a gelee


----------



## jenise (Apr 15, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> I have one of the Colourpop highlighters as it was a free gwp in the color "Wisp" and OMG it is BAM in your face and i LOVE IT!!!!! I think it's up there with WOG and Superb and I really like the texture too...kinda like a gelee


 Ouuu have you posted swatches yet? That's the main one im excited for !!


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 15, 2015)

jenise said:


> Ouuu have you posted swatches yet? That's the main one im excited for !!


  lol no but i can when i get home. the one i have is the size of the eyeshadow but they are normally blush size.  I'll be buying another one for sure LOL


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 15, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> lol no but i can when i get home. the one i have is the size of the eyeshadow but they are normally blush size.  I'll be buying another one for sure LOL


  WAIT!! i do have swatches...uploading it now


----------



## jenise (Apr 15, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> WAIT!! i do have swatches...uploading it now


 YAy!!!


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## jenise (Apr 15, 2015)

purplerinne said:


>


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 15, 2015)

purplerinne said:


>


  For reference I am NC35


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone ever try Physician's Formula stuff? It always looks intriguing but I never get it. Not a highlighter but I'm looking at this:  http://www.physiciansformula.com/en-us/productdetail/face/bronzers/07854.html


i loveeeeee this I'm picking up  Its so pretty


----------



## Anneri (Apr 15, 2015)

Just wanted to post this pic for all you highlighter/ballz addicts:


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 15, 2015)

pretty!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 15, 2015)

I think it's appropriate to post this in here  since it's supposed to be an "Illuminator." Just arrived today from NM, can't wait to use it and see how it works on me. I'm guessing it'll work like more of a bronzer for me.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 15, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> i loveeeeee this I'm picking up  Its so pretty


 40% off at Rite Aid if you have one. It's shimmery and pretty.


----------



## jMANNSs (Apr 15, 2015)

I am addicted to highlighters and can't get enough. I have decided to start making my own so this cheapens my addiction! Here's my first attempt


----------



## crystalzi (Apr 15, 2015)

jMANNSs said:


> I am addicted to highlighters and can't get enough. I have decided to start making my own so this cheapens my addiction! Here's my first attempt


  Cool! Can I get some info on how you did that? I've made a couple loose mica highlighters so far but you are way ahead in the game than me lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Errrr, I looked too


    It arrives tomorrow!!!!



​I have no idea what willpower looks like!!!!


----------



## jMANNSs (Apr 15, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Cool! Can I get some info on how you did that? I've made a couple loose mica highlighters so far but you are way ahead in the game than me lol.


  Sooooooo much research online and YouTube! Haha! Micas, powder base, liquid binder. Bought the metal pans and a pressing kit! Check TKB trading! That's where I bought everything!


----------



## crystalzi (Apr 15, 2015)

jMANNSs said:


> Sooooooo much research online and YouTube! Haha! Micas, powder base, liquid binder. Bought the metal pans and a pressing kit! Check TKB trading! That's where I bought everything!


  Thanks I pmed you.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 15, 2015)

Went to Macy's today to check out the EL Gelee...it really is subtle. Nothing I need right now. There's a Bronze Goddess bronzer at my cco that was nice and the liquid and Bobbi Brown shimmer bricks, Apricot and Nude Glow...


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> 40% off at Rite Aid if you have one. It's shimmery and pretty.


Thanks  Off to rite aid I go  Its a stunner for sure


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Went to Macy's today to check out the EL Gelee...it really is subtle. Nothing I need right now. There's a Bronze Goddess bronzer at my cco that was nice and the liquid and Bobbi Brown shimmer bricks, Apricot and Nude Glow...


   I found that the EL Gelee became more vibrant as I used it more.  I was quite pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2015)

jMANNSs said:


>


   Wow---I'm impressed! That's pretty awesome!!!! I would love to see pics of you wearing a few sometime.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


   Yay 




It's so pretty.  Have you swatched it?  Mine arrives tomorrow


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  Thanks Anneri!!!  I would love to just roll around in them


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> I have one of the Colourpop highlighters as it was a free gwp in the color "Wisp" and OMG it is BAM in your face and i LOVE IT!!!!! I think it's up there with WOG and Superb and I really like the texture too...kinda like a gelee


  That sounds really nice!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


  Nope this


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 15, 2015)

This is on sale for $9.99 at ulta I'm ordering it from there


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 15, 2015)

i almost got this at cvs yesterdayits cheaper at ulta


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> It's so pretty.  Have you swatched it?  Mine arrives tomorrow


  I can't believe I didn't get around to swatching/using it today!  I'm dying to use it though, I'm going to make a point of doing so tomorrow!


  Excited to hear what you think of yours tomorrow!!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> i almost got this at cvs yesterdayits cheaper at ulta


  I saw this one too!


----------



## jMANNSs (Apr 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Wow---I'm impressed! That's pretty awesome!!!! I would love to see pics of you wearing a few sometime.[/COLOR]


  Gonna post swatches today!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 16, 2015)

a older one  Anybody have this one Thoughts


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  Pretty! I don't have it, but I'd hit it!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  I do and I absolutely love it! I bought it because it was supposed to be a dupe for the Cruel gardenia, I'm not sure, if it is, but it's stunning!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Pretty! I don't have it, but I'd hit it!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  Dangit, Glammy! You're making me want one, too.


----------



## jMANNSs (Apr 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Wow---I'm impressed! That's pretty awesome!!!! I would love to see pics of you wearing a few sometime.[/COLOR]


  Here are my first swatches. I've now realized some ingredients need to be changed


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 16, 2015)

jMANNSs said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF] Wow---I'm impressed! That's pretty awesome!!!! I would love to see pics of you wearing a few sometime.[/COLOR]
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 16, 2015)

jMANNSs said:


> Here are my first swatches. I've now realized some ingredients need to be changed


 Really pretty, thanks!


----------



## Shars (Apr 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It arrives tomorrow!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ​I have no idea what willpower looks like!!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Dangit, Glammy! You're making me want one, too. :clueless:


Get it  Looks so pretty  It will be beautiful on u


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 16, 2015)

jMANNSs said:


>













  Veryyyy pretty!


----------



## jMANNSs (Apr 16, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Veryyyy pretty!


  Thank you!!!! I have revamped a few and changed some formulas. Will have new swatches tomorrow. I am thinking about selling them but I am not sure. I'm not sure what the market out there is like. Hmmmmm!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Nope this


  Yeah didn't see that one. I've seen a similar Revlon.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> :haha:  You're going to love it! I got mine at 15% off too hehe. For TF, I know I want Paradisio and I want the Spice cream shadow but don't want the glittery shadow on top or to pay for it either *sigh*. I've also been eyeing the cream blush. It's so pretty!! I liked the fire illuminator from last year and see that's still around so I might get that when I get my other stuff. I wasn't wowed by the swatches of any of the other lippies so I'm probably going to finally get Negligee and Pussycat!!   *Aww man, we were so close. I usually stay downtown so next time I'm about I'll let you know. We'll have a grand Bajan/Trini time hehe. I picked up the MAC highlighters at the Deer Park CCO. * Oooooh. Their factory must smell soooo good. :yahoo:


  Lol! For real! How is that CCO? I've never been!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> i loveeeeee this I'm picking up  Its so pretty


  Just bought it. $9.57 at Rite Aid. Medium-Dark.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 16, 2015)

My estee lauder - courreges highlighter arrived, together with about all the rest of the collection I ordered.  Of course they sent me the black eye shadow even though I ordered the blue one.  So there we go, dealing with returning items and customer services...  I can only hope they are as great as Dior is.


----------



## leannv7 (Apr 16, 2015)

I currently have  Bobbie Brown Bronze Glow  Mac whisper of Gilt Mac Summer Opal  forever 21 24k Urban Decay Illuminated  in Luminous Make up forever duo #2 Estée lauder Hearwave


----------



## montREALady (Apr 16, 2015)

leannv7 said:


> Estée lauder Hearwave


  WOG and Heatwave...the two that got away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How's the F21 one? Never bought their makeup...


----------



## jMANNSs (Apr 16, 2015)

After changing some formulas and getting rid of some like colors below are the winners! What do you guys think!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 16, 2015)

LM Indiscretion just arrived from NM.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


 
  I have it. It's the most beautiful cool toned highlighter I have tried.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah so I'm going to buy this brush. Saw it earlier when I was checking out the Eco Tools brushes (20% off on drugstore.com) and said it looks like the Becca One Perfecting Brush  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.drugstore.com/eco-tools-face-and-body-sculpting-brush/qxp506797?catid=183638&aid=333840&aparam=je6NUbpObpQ-P665OaCOKWN4cRfa0CsvdAje6NUbpObpQ-P665OaCOKWN4cRfa0CsvdA  Then just did a search on it and found this  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch99Vl-VxA0


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I have it. It's the most beautiful cool toned highlighter I have tried.


  Have it and love it. It is a nice change to have a cool toned highlighter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


   That's beautiful Glammy!  I haven't done much w/Lancome beyond nail polish. I may want to change that!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> My estee lauder - courreges highlighter arrived, together with about all the rest of the collection I ordered. Of course they sent me the black eye shadow even though I ordered the blue one. So there we go, dealing with returning items and customer services... I can only hope they are as great as Dior is.


    Well that blows!  I hope the rest of your order is ok, and that you love everything!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>


    I've used mine this week and I love it!  I hope you do too!!!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's beautiful Glammy!  I haven't done much w/Lancome beyond nail polish. I may want to change that!!!!


 
  you gotta change that! they have some amazing stuff like teint miracle foundation, hypnose mascara, lip lovers, blush palettes, l'absolu lipsticks, hydra glow primer, cils booster eyelash primer etc...
  their skincare is great too

  come to lancome thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am probably the biggest fan of lancome on this forum and I have tried most of their stuff.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

I got 1 package yesterday and 4 today.  So, here's my collective haul.  I was too lazy to separate everything to take separate pics.




*Chanel*:   
               Highlighter:    Lumière D' Été Illuminating Powder
               Nail Polishes: Méditerranée, 707(Ocean Blue)  and Terrana 697 (Shimmering Chocolate Brown)
               Lipstick:          Rouge Coco Shine, Amorosa*, *(sun-kissed copper) 487
               Stylo E/S:       Olivine 137

*Laura Mercier:* 
               Bronzer:        Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So unique---it's a dark bronzer in spite of the pink veining---wearing it today _*LOVE IT*_
               Highlighter:    *Peach Mosaic* Shimmer Bloc - This is a multipurpose product  that can also be used as a beauty powder & E/S

*Dior:      *Instant Eye Makeup Remover

*Armani: *Eye & Brow Maestro

*Boscia: *Cleanse & Peel Trio


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> *you gotta change that!* they have some amazing stuff like teint miracle foundation, hypnose mascara, lip lovers, blush palettes, l'absolu lipsticks, hydra glow primer, cils booster eyelash primer etc...
> their skincare is great too
> 
> *come to lancome thread! *
> ...






  Ok----I'll be over Monsy!!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> It will be beautiful on u


  I'ma sleep on it... but I just might. You minxy enabler, you. Did you eBay it? Or did you find one somewhere else?


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 16, 2015)

leannv7 said:


> I currently have  Bobbie Brown Bronze Glow  Mac whisper of Gilt Mac Summer Opal  forever 21 24k Urban Decay Illuminated  in Luminous Make up forever duo #2 Estée lauder Hearwave


nice collection since joining this thread my highlighter collection has blew up 


Psych1 said:


> LM Indiscretion just arrived from NM.


enjoy


Monsy said:


> I have it. It's the most beautiful cool toned highlighter I have tried.


 Thanks can't wait to get mines


montREALady said:


> Yeah so I'm going to buy this brush. Saw it earlier when I was checking out the Eco Tools brushes (20% off on drugstore.com) and said it looks like the Becca One Perfecting Brush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loveee this brush  I have a mac brush that looks like this


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's beautiful Glammy!  I haven't done much w/Lancome beyond nail polish. I may want to change that!!!![/COLOR]


yayyyy I order it  I hope I love it Get it medgal 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I got 1 package yesterday and 4 today.  So, here's my collective haul.  I was too lazy to separate [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]everything to take separate pics.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*Chanel*:  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Highlighter:    Lumière D' Été Illuminating Powder[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Nail Polishes: Méditerranée, 707(Ocean Blue)  and Terrana 697 (Shimmering Chocolate Brown)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Lipstick:          Rouge Coco Shine, Amorosa*,* (sun-kissed copper) 487[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Stylo E/S:       Olivine 137[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Laura Mercier:*            [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Bronzer:        Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer):eyelove:  So unique---it's a dark bronzer in spite of the pink veining---wearing it today _*LOVE IT*_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Highlighter:    *Peach Mosaic* Shimmer Bloc - This is a multipurpose product  that can also be used as a beauty powder & E/S[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Dior:      *Instant Eye Makeup Remover[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Armani: *Eye & Brow Maestro[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Boscia: *Cleanse & Peel Trio[/COLOR]


loveeeeee your haul


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I'ma sleep on it... but I just might. You minxy enabler, you. Did you eBay it? Or did you find one somewhere else?


lmbo I got it on eBay


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I've used mine this week and I love it!  I hope you do too!!![/COLOR]


  Yay, so glad you love it! You have great taste, So if you approve then I'm confident I'm going to love it as well!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm just going to leave these here


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm just going to leave these here


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 16, 2015)

This one came today I loveeeee it


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 16, 2015)

My EcoTools fan brush came today and it's awesome. I'd had it sitting in my Amazon cart for a while, since it was an add-on item. Then I bought a rower, so I got the brush too. Might be one of my more random Amazon shipments in recent history. 

  But yes.... the brush...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> loveeeeee your haul


  Thanks so much Glammy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> This one came today I loveeeee it


 OMG



Do tell----what is it?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> My EcoTools fan brush came today and it's awesome. I'd had it sitting in my Amazon cart for a while, since it was an add-on item. Then I bought a rower, so I got the brush too. Might be one of my more random Amazon shipments in recent history.
> 
> But yes.... the brush...






That's just great!!!!!  SCORE!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  That is just so pretty Monsy!!!!  I love everything pink----love how soft the color is.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2015)

I know someone recently got it at Lancome outlet store for like 18$


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  Naughty, naughty girl!!!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 16, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> My EcoTools fan brush came today and it's awesome. I'd had it sitting in my Amazon cart for a while, since it was an add-on item. Then I bought a rower, so I got the brush too. Might be one of my more random Amazon shipments in recent history.   But yes.... the brush...


 I've used it every day since I got it!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm just going to leave these here


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]OMG[/COLOR]:eyelove: [COLOR=0000FF]Do tell----what is it?[/COLOR]


hi medgal  Its the laura geller baked gelato lace illuminator Ballerina 


Monsy said:


> :eyelove:


love


Monsy said:


> I know someone recently got it at Lancome outlet store for like 18$


great price


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> This one came today I loveeeee it


  So pretty! Which one is that??


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> great price


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 16, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> So pretty! Which one is that??


Thanks


----------



## montREALady (Apr 16, 2015)

Ummm, anyone have this? http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-beauty-gold-glow-fragranced-luminizing-powder-limited-edition/3893546?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Ummm, anyone have this? http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-beauty-gold-glow-fragranced-luminizing-powder-limited-edition/3893546?origin=keywordsearch


  Oh this is back in stock? Wasn't this part of the holiday collection? I recall swatching it around the holidays and it was gorgeous, but it was too heavily perfumed for me. Lovely light, subtle glow though!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Ummm, anyone have this? http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-beauty-gold-glow-fragranced-luminizing-powder-limited-edition/3893546?origin=keywordsearch


  Had it and returned it. The fragrance was intense, the texture was a little too dry for my liking, and I swear there were large glitter flecks. I never tried applying it with a fan brush so that last issue may have been my own doing but I'm happy with my decision to return it. The color was absolutely gorgeous though!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I had that in my Nordie's cart for weeks now. You like it?? What color?  Oh yes I posted about this before... It's on qvc w/a brush.


Adding it to my faves No glitter bomb  Beautiful light glow  That can be build up  I'm loving it


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Ummm, anyone have this? http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-beauty-gold-glow-fragranced-luminizing-powder-limited-edition/3893546?origin=keywordsearch


Beautiful  I can't have  I'm sure it would break me out  The color is stunning


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 16, 2015)

jMANNSs said:


>


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 17, 2015)

My highlighter collection:  Chanel - Camelia de plumes	 Dior	 - Transat Diorskin Nude Tan Gold Highlighter	 Dior	 - Diorskin Nude Shimmer 	- 001 Rose Dior - Diorific Golden Shock Illuminating Pressed Powder - Pink shock Estee Lauder - Courrèges Collection - Illuminations Face Powder	 _Givenchy - Terre Exotique Healthy Glow Powder_ _Guerlain - Meteorites Compact Light-revealing Powder - Medium_ Jane Iredale	- In Touch Highlighter - Complete MAC - Cinderella Iridescent Pressed Powder in Coupe D'Chic	 _MAC - Mac is Beauty - Pearl Blossom_ MAC - Philip Treacy - Pink blush _MAC - Cinderella Beauty Powder in Mystery Princess	_ MUA - Undress Your Skin Highlighter	  The italic ones, not sure if they really "count" as highlighter though And I admit i have not yet used most of them...


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Apr 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  Beautiful.


----------



## jMANNSs (Apr 17, 2015)

Some ingredients I used came off as flaky and their staying power was terrible. I have realized I can't use chunkier glitter even though it was GORGEOUS. They pay off wasn't great.


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 17, 2015)

Indiscretion is restocked at sephora. Get it now for 15% off if vib!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 17, 2015)

Does anyone have the Chanel Route des Indes powder from 2012? Any feedback on it? It's so pretty... but I'm having trouble bringing myself to pay around $80 for one on eBay.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 17, 2015)

Got my LM Indiscretion!!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 17, 2015)

Ozymandias said:


> Indiscretion is restocked at sephora. Get it now for 15% off if vib!


  I literally checked this morning while in Sephora since I was in my loves and it wasn't in stock. Wow. Now get that Becca under eye brightener!


----------



## jenise (Apr 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm just going to leave these here


----------



## boschicka (Apr 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Does anyone have the Chanel Route des Indes powder from 2012? Any feedback on it? It's so pretty... but I'm having trouble bringing myself to pay around $80 for one on eBay.


I have it and can swatch it for you later today.  I think it was actually $80 retail, so at least you're not getting robbed thru ebay.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 17, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I have it and can swatch it for you later today.  I think it was actually $80 retail, so at least you're not getting robbed thru ebay.


  Awesome! Thank you! And that does make me feel better about the price.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 17, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I have it and can swatch it for you later today.  I think it was actually $80 retail, so at least you're not getting robbed thru ebay.
> 
> Awesome! Thank you! And that does make me feel better about the price.


 






It's even prettier in person!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 17, 2015)

boschicka said:


> It's even prettier in person!


  Gorgeous!!! It kind of reminds me of Becca Champagne Gold. Thank you so much for the swatches! You're a doll!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous!!! It kind of reminds me of Becca Champagne Gold. Thank you so much for the swatches! You're a doll! :bouquet:
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I loveeeeee it


----------



## Ernie (Apr 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I got 1 package yesterday and 4 today.  So, here's my collective haul.  I was too lazy to separate [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]everything to take separate pics.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*Chanel*:  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Highlighter:    Lumière D' Été Illuminating Powder[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Nail Polishes: Méditerranée, 707(Ocean Blue)  and Terrana 697 (Shimmering Chocolate Brown)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Lipstick:          Rouge Coco Shine, Amorosa*,* (sun-kissed copper) 487[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Stylo E/S:       Olivine 137[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Laura Mercier:*            [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Bronzer:        Baked Blush Bronzer, *Ritual* (bronze w/pink shimmer):eyelove:  So unique---it's a dark bronzer in spite of the pink veining---wearing it today _*LOVE IT*_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]               Highlighter:    *Peach Mosaic* Shimmer Bloc - This is a multipurpose product  that can also be used as a beauty powder & E/S[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Dior:      *Instant Eye Makeup Remover[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Armani: *Eye & Brow Maestro[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Boscia: *Cleanse & Peel Trio[/COLOR]


  Great haul! Enjoy. :eyelove:


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Apr 17, 2015)

Laura Geller Swirl Illuminator in Ballerina is reeeeeeeeeally close to LM Indiscretion. EXTREMELY close, although not dupes.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 17, 2015)

I wore LM Indiscretion today and I feel like it really accentuated my pores. I don't have that problem with any of my other highlighters, so  I'm not sure what's going on with the formula of this one, but I don't think it's going to work out for me at this rate.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 17, 2015)

I got this today, Laura Geller illuminator in Ballerina from QVC, with the brush. Gorgeous!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 17, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I worse LM Indiscretion today and I feel like it really accentuated my pores. I don't have that problem with any of my other highlighters, so  I'm not sure what's going on with the formula of this one, but I don't think it's going to work out for me at this rate.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ernie said:


> That's too bad.


  I know! Ugh! Maybe I was just having a bad skin day. I'll give it another shot and see what happens.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Great haul! Enjoy.


  Thanks Ernie!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


 Very pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I wore LM Indiscretion today and I feel like it really accentuated my pores. I don't have that problem with any of my other highlighters, so I'm not sure what's going on with the formula of this one, but I don't think it's going to work out for me at this rate.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh no![/COLOR] :shock: [COLOR=0000FF] That's really odd---so unfortunate !![/COLOR]


  I was really disappointed. Not sure what's going on, but I'm going to give it another shot and hope that maybe I was just having a bad skin day.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I got this today, Laura Geller illuminator in Ballerina from QVC, with the brush. Gorgeous!


  So pretty!!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 18, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I got this today, Laura Geller illuminator in Ballerina from QVC, with the brush. Gorgeous!


  This is the one in my Nordies cart for weeks and I was talking about with the brush on qvc [@]allthingsglam[/@]. This is what you have? Looks nice Ernie!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 18, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Laura Geller Swirl Illuminator in Ballerina is reeeeeeeeeally close to LM Indiscretion. EXTREMELY close, although not dupes.


  Is it? Hmmmm. Wonder if I need it then...


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 18, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Laura Geller Swirl Illuminator in Ballerina is reeeeeeeeeally close to LM Indiscretion. EXTREMELY close, although not dupes.


i agree not dupes indiscretion is very faint but beautiful highlighter  Ballerina u can build up for a more bam  I'm going to check these again  On me they are two different colors


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> This is the one in my Nordies cart for weeks and I was talking about with the brush on qvc [@]allthingsglam[/@]. This is what you have? Looks nice Ernie!


they are two different version mines came in a set with a brush


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 18, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I got this today, Laura Geller illuminator in Ballerina from QVC, with the brush. Gorgeous!


enjoy  Its a beauty  I loveeeee mines


----------



## montREALady (Apr 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> they are two different version mines came in a set with a brush


  Okay, is it Ballerina though? The top of yours looked different from the swirl in your pic. Could have just been my eyes, lol.


----------



## lustnmakeup (Apr 18, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


  I need


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Does anyone have the Chanel Route des Indes powder from 2012? Any feedback on it? It's so pretty... but I'm having trouble bringing myself to pay around $80 for one on eBay.


  I have it and it is gorgeous.  It is super duper shimmery and glittery.  I don't wear it much.  I'm not sorry I bought it but it is not an everyday highlighter for me.  More for evenings out I think.  I do think $80 is a very good price.  I know that it was a higher ticket item at the time of its debut.  I can't imagine $80 is that much more than the original price.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Apr 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> i agree not dupes indiscretion is very faint but beautiful highlighter  Ballerina u can build up for a more bam  I'm going to check these again  On me they are two different colors


  I swatched them lightly side by side ( and I'm a bit darker than you I believe) so they may look different on me then it does on you. Ballerina is slightly pinker than Indiscretion, but I personally think they're close enough to not NEED both on my skin.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's LG Ballerina and LM Indiscretion side by side in different lighting on NC50:  Indoor: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Outdoor: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Swatched side by side; Indiscretion on top, Ballerina on bottom


----------



## montREALady (Apr 18, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I swatched them lightly side by side ( and I'm a bit darker than you I believe) so they may look different on me then it does on you. Ballerina is slightly pinker than Indiscretion, but I personally think they're close enough to not NEED both on my skin.


  Maybe I won't rush to get the Laura Geller then...Thx. That may change though, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 18, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Here's LG Ballerina and LM Indiscretion side by side in different lighting on NC50:  Indoor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Look the same to me! What about volume, are they the same? LM is 10g and looks like more?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> *Yes!  I'm so happy I changed my mind about this one and bought it.  First of all, it looks quite different in my home lighting than the store lighting.*  Even in the pan at home it looks apricoty duochromey.  It is much more visible on my face than my hand swatch and looks more pinky peachy duochromey on my face.  It looked like a plain golden tone in my hand swatch and looked almost ashy.  Not true on the face!  Plus I've been using the Mac 159 to apply.  I thought I would need a denser brush for it to show up but I don't.  I don't know what I was thinking when I originally skipped.  I know highlighters are not well suited to hand swatches.
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous!  If I saw them in a store I would grab them all!
> ...


    Oh I'm so glad you got it and are loving it.  It took me using it a few times to seemingly 'break it in' and it started
   applying so nicely and looking so lovely---it may not be Heat Wave but it's a really nice highlighter.

   I LOVE *Ritual*.  It's a straight up bronzer and it bronzes/contours VERY well.  I've worn it EVERYDAY since I got 
   it.  It's dark brown on me w/o grey tones but not orange either.  I paired it with Tom Ford's Softcore and OMG!!  
   It's so perfect and looks so stunning.

   I've used Peach Mosaic swirled and applied very lightly like a finishing powder and used the lightest quadrangle 
   to highlight my brow and inner corners.  As a finishing powder it leaves a very soft subtle veil.  It can also be 
   used as eye shadow.

  The Armani is the* Eye & Brow Maestro*---I love it.  You can use it to fill in your brows and/or as an eye makeup 
    base or liner.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Apr 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Look the same to me! What about volume, are they the same? LM is 10g and looks like more?


  Yep LM is more. Ballerina is 4.5g


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 18, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I swatched them lightly side by side ( and I'm a bit darker than you I believe) so they may look different on me then it does on you. Ballerina is slightly pinker than Indiscretion, but I personally think they're close enough to not NEED both on my skin.


lord  I thought u was talking about the el highlighter my mind too many new goodies I guess lol   Now I need to go and check the ballerina and lm side by side  Wow they do look like the same in your picture


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Okay, is it Ballerina though? The top of yours looked different from the swirl in your pic. Could have just been my eyes, lol.











 I believe they are the same thing lg just made a different pattern for this one  Hope this helps


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 18, 2015)

This is what the set looks like


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't know if any of you all follow @babydolljess714 on Instagram but she just reopened her shop yesterday after being closed for two months and her highlighters are back instock.

  I ordered all 6 in a bundle!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 18, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I don't know if any of you all follow @babydolljess714 on Instagram but she just reopened her shop yesterday after being closed for two months and her highlighters are back instock.
> 
> I ordered all 6 in a bundle!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> This is what the set looks like


    That's a nice set Glammy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I don't know if any of you all follow @babydolljess714 on Instagram but she just reopened her shop yesterday after being closed for two months and her highlighters are back instock.
> 
> I ordered all 6 in a bundle!


   Wow  



They look amazing---you'll be seen from the space station via the Hubble Telescope


----------



## montREALady (Apr 18, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I don't know if any of you all follow @babydolljess714 on Instagram but she just reopened her shop yesterday after being closed for two months and her highlighters are back instock.  I ordered all 6 in a bundle! :flower:


  Yikes, almost a little scary! Lol. Subtle they are not! Maybe they're good to boost another highlighter too.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I believe they are the same thing lg just made a different pattern for this one  Hope this helps


 Ahh okay, thanks!  





allthingsglam said:


> This is what the set looks like


  Nice! Wow! I don't think I noticed this one on Nordies.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's a nice set Glammy![/COLOR]


I wish I could have got the whole set  It was sold only on qvc and about time I wanted to buy it was gone  I was lucky to get a new highlighter and new brush from the set from a seller I guess didnt want those two  Best part of the set IMO  I lucked up


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Ahh okay, thanks! Nice! Wow! I don't think I noticed this one on Nordies.


it was sold only on qvc


----------



## Ernie (Apr 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> enjoy  Its a beauty  I loveeeee mines


 Weird that the pattern is different on ours. Mine came with that brush as well.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2015)

Pretty highlighters...  I think I'm slowing down though...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Pretty highlighters...  I think I'm slowing down though...


 Me too---I only have one face---why do I need 75 highlighters?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Me too---I only have one face---why do I need 75 highlighters?[/COLOR]:shrugs:


 Cause we are makeup hoarders! They could do a reality with us!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 18, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Yep LM is more. Ballerina is 4.5g


when I got it I thought it was a mini!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Cause we are makeup hoarders! They could do a reality with us!


  LOL  I get overwhelmed with too much product.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 18, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Cause we are makeup hoarders! They could do a reality with us!


I agree  I wonder can we get our own reality show  (Hehe)


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I agree  I wonder can we get our own reality show  (Hehe)


 Lol


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> a older one  Anybody have this one Thoughts


  I do! it's sooooo pretty and I'm not the biggest fan of pink highlighters.....I hear it's a dupe for guerlain ummmm cruella something lol


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe! Yes they are very bright swatches! But I'm hoping that blended out they will be a bit softer!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Cause we are makeup hoarders! They could do a reality with us!






They really could!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Hehehe! Yes they are very bright swatches! But I'm hoping that blended out they will be a bit softer!






 I think they'll be really nice!!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 20, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> I do! it's sooooo pretty and I'm not the biggest fan of pink highlighters.....I hear it's a dupe for guerlain ummmm cruella something lol


yayyy  Can't wait to get mines  I'm happy u love it


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 20, 2015)

Have you ladies seen this?  http://www.temptalia.com/josie-maran-argain-enlightenment-illuminizing-veil-review-photos-swatches#more-194470


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 20, 2015)

Went into my bag. Whoops!


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 20, 2015)

Wore the heck out of my newly purchased gold deposit, what do people normally pair this with? I wore it today with the bobbi brown blush trio (darkest pink trio), wore it like a topper. Any combos with it that I should try? ^^ Wish we had Josie maran here in uk


----------



## jenise (Apr 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Have you ladies seen this?  http://www.temptalia.com/josie-maran-argain-enlightenment-illuminizing-veil-review-photos-swatches#more-194470


 I have the stick version - it's sooo gorgeous


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/josie-maran-argain-enlightenment-illuminizing-veil-review-photos-swatches#more-194470


   Sorry C but I'm not impressed.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2015)

LM Indiscretion is up on Bloomies if anyone is still looking for it---shipment expected w/in 15days.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 21, 2015)

its here  I loveeeee it


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I loveeeee it


   Oh It's gorgeous Glammy!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

jenise said:


> I have the stick version - it's sooo gorgeous


    I think I'm just suffering from highlighter overload


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

Here's one of my most recent highlighters.  It's a good thing I like caramel, because that's exactly what this highlighter reminds me of: 
Chanel Lumiére D' Été Poudre Illuminatrice


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 21, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> its here  I loveeeee it


  So pretty!!! Enjoy GLammy!!️


----------



## montREALady (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]LM Indiscretion is up on Bloomies if anyone is still looking for it---shipment expected w/in 15days.[/COLOR]


  Yeah, I feel like it's been 15 days for about a week now. Actually I think it started at 20something, got to 15 and stayed there


----------



## montREALady (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Sorry C but I'm not impressed.[/COLOR]:sigh:


  The liquid is stunning. Trust me. But you don't like liquids. Or is it just creams? The powder is pretty but wasn't POW like the liquid to me. Didn't try the stick. Don't use T as a gauge, especially not for this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah, I feel like it's been 15 days for about a week now. *Actually I think it started at 20something, got to 15 and stayed there *


   Oh my.  Are you getting it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The liquid is stunning. Trust me. But you don't like liquids. Or is it just creams?


    Both......and I do have a few among MANY powders, but I don't work well with them.  It's not the product---it's me.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Here's one of my most recent highlighters.  It's a good thing I like caramel, because that's exactly what this highlighter reminds me of:
> Chanel Lumiére D' Été Poudre Illuminatrice


  You're ridiculously stunning!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> You're ridiculously stunning!


  Awwwww---thank you


----------



## montREALady (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh my.  Are you getting it?[/COLOR]


  You must have missed it! I bought it on Friday at Sephora and posted here! :yahoo:  Here's the Josie Maran Enlightenment Illuminizer (liquid). Hard to show it. Her website has 22% off now ending tomorrow for Earth Day. $25 min for free shipping.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 21, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> You're ridiculously stunning!


  I can't even deal with it. She reminds me of my cousin so much. I looked up to her so much growing up and she's gorg.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Both......and I do have a few among MANY powders, but I don't work well with them.  It's not the product---it's me.[/COLOR]


  Even if you highlight with your fingers? What about mixing with your foundation for an all-over glow?


----------



## SassyWonder (Apr 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Here's one of my most recent highlighters.  It's a good thing I like caramel, because that's exactly what this highlighter reminds me of: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Lumiére D' Été Poudre Illuminatrice[/COLOR]


 Breathtaking! :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


>






Yay!!!  Don't you just love it?  Some pack a big punch that you either love right away or not---Indiscretion is a good one!  So glad you were able to get it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Breathtaking!


    Thanks Sassy honey---how are you???


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Even if you highlight with your fingers? What about mixing with your foundation for an all-over glow?


    I mix my Tom Ford *Fire Lust* Skin Illuminator with my foundation.  I also have the Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Illuminating Primer but it breaks me out 
   when I put it directly on my skin, but it's nothing short of amazing when I put it _OVER_ my foundation-----which is one of the suggested ways of wearing it.  Truth be told I 
   think I'm just being lazy about the cream highlighters.  I don't like wearing them w/o setting them w/a powder highlighter, so in my minds eye it's just another unnecessary
   step.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Apr 21, 2015)

Was just at jc penny to swatch the Josie Maran illuminators and the liquid version is very nice IMO - the stick and powder really lacked any oomph :/ so pass


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh It's gorgeous Glammy!!!!![/COLOR]


 awwww thanks medgal


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think I'm just suffering from highlighter overload[/COLOR]:thud:


 I understand I have so much makeup I still have not used yet  some still from jan when I did my bday haul I'm so behind but keep buying  (Hehe) can't help myself 


Psych1 said:


> So pretty!!! Enjoy GLammy!!️


 Awwwww thanks psych1


DLuxJessica said:


> You're ridiculously stunning!


megal u are stunner  So beautiful


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 22, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Wore the heck out of my newly purchased gold deposit, what do people normally pair this with? I wore it today with the bobbi brown blush trio (darkest pink trio), wore it like a topper. Any combos with it that I should try? ^^ Wish we had Josie maran here in uk


I wear Gold Deposit with everything! I really love it with Fever blush by MAC or anything that is more 'berry' like 'Warm Berry' by Black Radiance.


----------



## Saiti Ah (Apr 22, 2015)

LM Indiscretion
  http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_Primary/PRD~590014912614077/Laura+Mercier+Limited+Edition+Un+t++Ibiza+Face+Illuminator.jsp?navPath=LauraMercier&boutiquePage=true&ZZ%3C%3EtP=4294955866&ZZ_OPT=Y&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302160707&bmUID=kPlFHx8&ViewAll=&changeViewInd=y


----------



## jaymuse (Apr 22, 2015)

I added this in the CP forum as well but ColourPop highlighters on darker skin!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 22, 2015)

Still only Wisp for me!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 22, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Still only Wisp for me!


  I'm trying to be reasonable and narrow it down to two maybe 3 at most and I'm failing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I wear Gold Deposit with everything! I really love it with Fever blush by MAC or anything that is more 'berry' like 'Warm Berry' by Black Radiance.


   That sounds so pretty Jay!!!!


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 22, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I added this in the CP forum as well but ColourPop highlighters on darker skin!


 







  woc ladies  buy all of them


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm trying to be reasonable and narrow it down to two maybe 3 at most and I'm failing.


  Zip for me!!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 22, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Still only Wisp for me!


  That's what I thought but I'm really curious about _Monster_ now!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 22, 2015)

After this Colorpop launch I will be taking a step back from the highlighter train. *she said trying to convince herself*


----------



## boschicka (Apr 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm trying to be reasonable and narrow it down to two maybe 3 at most and I'm failing.
> Zip for me!!!


Same.  If they can dry out, I don't want anything to do with them.  I've got too many cream products that I'm not using already!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 22, 2015)

nada for me as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> After this Colorpop launch I will be taking a step back from the highlighter train*. *she said trying to convince herself**


   Nobody's buying that either!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> nada for me as well.


   I haven't even used the one Colorpop blush that I got---PRODUCT OVERLOAD!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm trying to be reasonable and narrow it down to two maybe 3 at most and I'm failing.


  What's your list?


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Here's one of my most recent highlighters.  It's a good thing I like caramel, because that's exactly what this highlighter reminds me of: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Chanel Lumiére D' Été Poudre Illuminatrice[/COLOR]


  You look beautiful!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 22, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I added this in the CP forum as well but ColourPop highlighters on darker skin!


  Monster and Tasty if I bother. When do they launch?


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I have that disease too Glammy!  It's called Shopitis![/COLOR]:thud:    [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you!!![/COLOR]  I got it badd Lmbo     [COLOR=0000FF] That sounds so pretty Jay!!!![/COLOR]


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 23, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I added this in the CP forum as well but ColourPop highlighters on darker skin!


Loveeee this I'm most excited for the purple one


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 23, 2015)

I've been trying so. hard. to rein it in with highlighters. I love the ones I have, and I'm determined to hit pan on something... someday. 

  But.... I got a new one on eBay yesterday. I don't actually know how much of a highlighter it really is, though. I got MAC Gana, from the Mickey Contractor collection. I wasn't into MAC when that collection came out, and he's one of my favorite makeup artists, so I figured it was worth a go. Online reviews seemed favorable-ish. We'll see how I like it when it comes in.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 23, 2015)

Soooo, this just happened hboy: I bought Gilded Honey and Ballerina  If you purchase on QVC, it comes with a brush!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wonder if Gilded Honey will be anything like MAC's WOG?!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 23, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Soooo, this just happened hboy: I bought Gilded Honey and Ballerina  If you purchase on QVC, it comes with a brush!


 Enjoy them, I got Ballerina from QVC.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 23, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Enjoy them, I got Ballerina from QVC.


 Thank you! How do you like Ballerina?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 23, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Thank you! How do you like Ballerina?


 I love it, it's pretty.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 23, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I love it, it's pretty.


  Is it similar to Becca Rose gold?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 23, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I got this today, Laura Geller illuminator in Ballerina from QVC, with the brush. Gorgeous!


  Reposting for Yarah No to me it's not similar to Rose Gold(Becca). RG is pinker and shinier.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> You look beautiful!


   Thanks so much!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I got it badd Lmbo


   It's contagious here, on Specktra!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I've been trying so. hard. to rein it in with highlighters. *I love the ones I have, and I'm determined to hit pan on something... someday. *
> 
> But.... I got a new one on eBay yesterday. I don't actually know how much of a highlighter it really is, though. I got MAC Gana, from the Mickey Contractor collection. I wasn't into MAC when that collection came out, and he's one of my favorite makeup artists, so I figured it was worth a go. Online reviews seemed favorable-ish. We'll see how I like it when it comes in.






 By some stroke of luck I've completely used an EL Heat Wave & Modern Mercury, and hit pan on a MAC Earthshine because I used it as a bronzer


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 23, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Reposting for Yarah No to me it's not similar to Rose Gold(Becca). RG is pinker and shinier.


  Beautiful!!!! Thank you for clearing that up for me  now I can justify my purchase :haha:


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 23, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Beautiful!!!! Thank you for clearing that up for me  now I can justify my purchase :haha:


 Ballerina and Gilded Honey are both beautiful. Will you pretty please post a side side swatch?


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 23, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Ballerina and Gilded Honey are both beautiful. Will you pretty please post a side side swatch?


  ABSOLUTELY


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 23, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ABSOLUTELY


 Thank you!!! I'm planning on getting ballerina but I don't wanna pay shipping so I would like to add gilded honey. Lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  It's contagious here, on Specktra![/COLOR]


It so is lol


----------



## shizzelly (Apr 23, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *YarahFlower* 



Soooo, this just happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Gilded Honey and Ballerina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you purchase on QVC, it comes with a brush!





I wonder if Gilded Honey will be anything like MAC's WOG?!


  I almost bought Gilded Honey at Ulta the other day!!  I really liked it when I swatched it but I'd love it if you could post a pic of you actually wearing it on your face when it arrives!  Then I'll just have to convince myself I need another highlighter


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 23, 2015)

:lmao:


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 23, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *YarahFlower*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I most definitely will hun!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 23, 2015)

Delete.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


>


 Seriously Medgal07, this is me :shock: :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Seriously Medgal07, this is me


 Seriously,  LMAO


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 23, 2015)

LOL, that's funny...


----------



## montREALady (Apr 23, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Soooo, this just happened hboy: I bought Gilded Honey and Ballerina  If you purchase on QVC, it comes with a brush!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yup, been eyeing that on qvc for weeks. Ballerina is similar to LM Indiscretion, we were discussing it here last week. I got LM last week, yay! Gilded Honey, I never considered for me. I need to see swatches.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 24, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yup, been eyeing that on qvc for weeks. Ballerina is similar to LM Indiscretion, we were discussing it here last week. I got LM last week, yay! Gilded Honey, I never considered for me. I need to see swatches.


  I really like the LM highlighter! I'm going to get a BU, my local Sephora has a lot of stock! When I get my package, I will post pics


----------



## montREALady (Apr 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I really like the LM highlighter! I'm going to get a BU, my local Sephora has a lot of stock! When I get my package, I will post pics


  I haven't used it yet. Are you? It's that good? Nice! Mine has a lot too. Yes, do that, looking forward to it!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 24, 2015)

Does anyone use MAC pressed pigments as highlighters?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Does anyone use MAC pressed pigments as highlighters?


  I've not tried the pressed pigments but the loose ones in Vanilla and Melon immediately jumped in my head.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 24, 2015)

Highlighter heaven is a place where Bobbi Brown re-releases the Plum Shimmerbrick and my collection of SB's can finally be complete...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've not tried the pressed pigments but the loose ones in Vanilla and Melon immediately jumped in my head.


  I have used  those Dilli but I have so many highlighters that I don't reach for multi-purpose products.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 25, 2015)

Has anyone tried these Ellis Faas highlighters?  http://www.beautylish.com/s/ellis-faas-glow-up-s501-porcelain-glow


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2015)

Ernie said:


> http://www.beautylish.com/s/ellis-faas-glow-up-s501-porcelain-glow


   Someone mentioned them several pages up thread--- I think they were awaiting a restock at that time.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Someone mentioned them several pages up thread--- I think they were awaiting a restock at that time.[/COLOR]


 Thanks Meddy!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 25, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Has anyone tried these Ellis Faas highlighters?  http://www.beautylish.com/s/ellis-faas-glow-up-s501-porcelain-glow


 This looks lovely Ernie


----------



## Ernie (Apr 25, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> This looks lovely Ernie


:eyelove:,


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 26, 2015)

Ernie said:


> http://www.beautylish.com/s/ellis-faas-glow-up-s501-porcelain-glow


  Someone did very early on in thsi thread.  I have heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 26, 2015)

Not a highlighter, but remember my MAC Toledo blush?  took it to a MAC store yesterday and asked what to do to be able to use it.  You found the sandpaper trick hilarious?  Well, the MAC SA told me to scratch my blush with a knife.  Right....


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 26, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Right....


  Unfortunately it will work. You just need to get that intial hard film off the top. I had a blush do that once and I ended up scratching it up with a spatula. Seriously you would hope that a company like MAC would take the care to make sure we don't have to do things like that. Especially when you pay at least $24 for a blush. Extra if its in limited edition packaging.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 26, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Right....


  Ridiculous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They didn't offer you a refund?


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 26, 2015)

Refund?  No no, I bought online and went to a store, so I was already lucky they even looked at it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 26, 2015)

Ernie said:


> http://www.beautylish.com/s/ellis-faas-glow-up-s501-porcelain-glow


 
  I bought the darkest 2.  They are very nice but not in your face highlighters.  Unfortunately I forgot to buy the case for them and then they were out of stock.  I had to take them out of the plastic bag each time I used them and I didn't like that.  I recently got a magnetic palette from Shea Moisture Cosmetics in Target and tried them in there so maybe I'll use them more now.  But the problem is. . . there were only 2 left and they both had so many finger print smudges on them.  I bought one thinking if I clean it off it will be fine.  Unfortunately, I can't stop thinking about it.  I think I'm going to see if I can find one at another store first.  So crazy I know.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 26, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> Refund? No no, I bought online and went to a store, so I was already lucky they even looked at it.







  I wrote about how I fixed mine with tape - I just pulled it out and the crust is back! I've used it only once - the day after I "fixed" it and it was very pigmented. I was hoping it would be a one time issue because the shade is lovely.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Unfortunately it will work. You just need to get that intial hard film off the top. I had a blush do that once and I ended up scratching it up with a spatula. Seriously *you would hope that a company like MAC would take the care to make sure we don't have to do things like that.* Especially when you pay at least $24 for a blush. Extra if its in limited edition packaging.


   Exactly!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I wrote about how I fixed mine with tape - I just pulled it out and the crust is back! I've used it only once - the day after I "fixed" it and it was very pigmented. I was hoping it would be a one time issue because the shade is lovely.


  That's just insane!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I bought the darkest 2.  They are very nice but not in your face highlighters.  Unfortunately I forgot to buy the case for them and then they were out of stock.  I had to take them out of the plastic bag each time I used them and I didn't like that.  I recently got a magnetic palette from Shea Moisture Cosmetics in Target and tried them in there so maybe I'll use them more now.  But the problem is. . . there were only 2 left and they both had so many finger print smudges on them.*  I bought one thinking if I clean it off it will be fine.  Unfortunately, I can't stop thinking about it.*  I think I'm going to see if I can find one at another store first.  So crazy I know.






 I hope you find another one babe!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   They won't unless you purchased it from their store---they don't consider returns for anything that was purchased online.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They won't unless you purchased it from their store---they don't consider returns for anything that was purchased online.


  It does make sense but recently I returned a TF NP to a store with no TF counter!

  Nevertheless, they could've referred her to CS, give her the number and advise her to explain the problem, anything but suggesting to scratch the blush *with a knife *like that's a perfectly normal thing to do, when you buy a quite expensive makeup item.


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 27, 2015)

I just picked up Too Faced Beach Bunny Bronzer which has 4 different color stripes for a customizable shimmer/highlight. It's a really pretty soft golden bronze all swirled  together


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 27, 2015)

The Mermaid Fantasy powder posted earlier in the thread looks really interesting. Does anyone know of any other highlighters than lean green/turquoise/blue? I am also looking for a highlighter with an iridescent pink quality - Any suggestions?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 27, 2015)

Also looking for a plum highlighter recommendation… Thanks folks!


----------



## crystalzi (Apr 27, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> The Mermaid Fantasy powder posted earlier in the thread looks really interesting. Does anyone know of any other highlighters than lean green/turquoise/blue? I am also looking for a highlighter with an iridescent pink quality - Any suggestions?


  For different colored highlighters indies are where it's at! Try darlinggirlcosmetics spectral shifts. She has a green, blue, lavender, etc. my fav blue shifting highlighter is from notoriouslymorbid and is called osteomancy. It's a pearly white with a strong blue shift/sheen. They also have a new highlighter  called power of the fae that is gorgeous.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 27, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> For different colored highlighters indies are where it's at! Try darlinggirlcosmetics spectral shifts. She has a green, blue, lavender, etc. my fav blue shifting highlighter is from notoriouslymorbid and is called osteomancy. It's a pearly white with a strong blue shift/sheen. They also have a new highlighter called power of the fae that is gorgeous.


  Thank you!!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 27, 2015)

The guy at the EL counter today at Macy's told me not to get the Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelee. He said it will make me look ashy, which it does when I swatch it. He said gold or copper but this powder is in between which makes it off for me. Not sure. I just looked and now it says it's backordered on Nordies until May 29th. When I placed my order there wasn't a b/o day so I should be getting it soon to see.

  Oh and the dude at the Laura Mercier counter at Macy's called me over the weekend to say he got Indiscretion in but I missed his call and didn't check my messages until this morning, lol. Needless to say he sold it (I have it already so no biggie) and it sold out. He said they only got 50 when they asked for 150.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The guy at the EL counter today at Macy's told me not to get the Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelee. He said it will make me look ashy, which it does when I swatch it. He said gold or copper but this powder is in between which makes it off for me. Not sure. I just looked and now it says it's backordered on Nordies until May 29th. When I placed my order there wasn't a b/o day so I should be getting it soon to see.  Oh and the dude at the Laura Mercier counter at Macy's called me over the weekend to say he got Indiscretion in but I missed his call and didn't check my messages until this morning, lol. Needless to say he sold it (I have it already so no biggie) and it sold out. He said they only got 50 when they asked for 150.


 I love my bronze goddess Gelee. It didn't make me look ashy though. Indiscretion is also beautiful highlighter. Did you get Laura Mercier Ritual? That's also a nice Bronzing blush for us woc.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 27, 2015)

I just placed an order for 4 highlighters from colour pop cosmetics. I can't wait to play with them. I got wisp, avalon, highly waisted and butterfly beach.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 27, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Also looking for a plum highlighter recommendation… Thanks folks!


Omgosh!  Did you see the purple plum highlighter on Colourpop?  I'm seriously tempted to get it.  I would love to see how some one would rock it.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 27, 2015)

Indiscretion is pretty, but I'm not in love with it. While it's smooth, it still has some micro flecks in it that show up on my skin. Guess I'm spoiled on the buttery smoothness of Becca's highlighters. I'm going to play with it some more before I decide whether to return it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 27, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Omgosh!  Did you see the purple plum highlighter on Colourpop?  I'm seriously tempted to get it.  I would love to see how some one would rock it.


  Is that "Sticky Sweet"? It does look fantastic. I might have to pick it up when my no-buy is over. It's rather bold, which I am totally into. I wonder if there are more subtle options out there as well. I am hoping that Becca's next SSP LE release is of the plum variety.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just placed an order for 4 highlighters from colour pop cosmetics. I can't wait to play with them. I got wisp, avalon, highly waisted and butterfly beach.


  Let us know how you like them!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 27, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Let us know how you like them!


 I sure will


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It does make sense but recently I returned a TF NP to a store with no TF counter!
> 
> Nevertheless, they could've referred her to CS, give her the number and advise her to explain the problem, anything but suggesting to scratch the blush *with a knife like that's a perfectly normal thing to do, when you buy a quite expensive makeup item. *


  I was were referring to MAC Stores.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I just picked up Too Faced Beach Bunny Bronzer which has 4 different color stripes for a customizable shimmer/highlight. It's a really pretty soft golden bronze all swirled together


  That's really pretty. 



 Would love to hear your thoughts when you wear it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> The Mermaid Fantasy powder posted earlier in the thread looks really interesting. Does anyone know of any other highlighters than lean green/turquoise/blue? I am also looking for a highlighter with an iridescent pink quality - Any suggestions?


    Look into the Bobbi Brown *Rose Shimmer Brick*


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The guy at the EL counter today at Macy's told me not to get the Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelee.* He said it will make me look ashy, which it does when I swatch it.* He said gold or copper but this powder is in between which makes it off for me. Not sure. I just looked and now it says it's backordered on Nordies until May 29th. When I placed my order there wasn't a b/o day so I should be getting it soon to see.
> 
> Oh and the dude at the Laura Mercier counter at Macy's called me over the weekend to say he got Indiscretion in but I missed his call and didn't check my messages until this morning, lol. Needless to say he sold it (I have it already so no biggie) and it sold out.* He said they only got 50 when they asked for 150.*


 Quite often products look different on the face than they do when swatched on a hand/arm.  I just don't see it being ashy on you---I hope that's not the case!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​  I wonder what's up with that---I hope they aren't trying to emulate MAC's business strategy------limiting supply to create demand.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Indiscretion is pretty, but I'm not in love with it. While it's smooth, it still has some micro flecks in it that show up on my skin. Guess I'm spoiled on the buttery smoothness of Becca's highlighters. I'm going to play with it some more before I decide whether to return it.


 I think I'll check mine again----I don't think i really paid attention enough to have noticed micro flecks---will check for sure now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just placed an order for 4 highlighters from colour pop cosmetics. I can't wait to play with them. I got wisp, avalon, highly waisted and butterfly beach.


 I'm running in the opposite direction from this rabbit hole C


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm running in the opposite direction from this rabbit hole C[/COLOR]:yaay:


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 28, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Omgosh!  Did you see the purple plum highlighter on Colourpop?  I'm seriously tempted to get it.  I would love to see how some one would rock it.


i order the purple one  It was the one I was most excited about  I feel I can wear it as a  Highlighter  Blush  Eyeshadow  I can't wait to get it


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 28, 2015)

my new highlighter  Its laura geller  Blush and bright  In boysenberry  Highlighter in amaretti


----------



## v0ltagekid (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Here's one of my most recent highlighters.  It's a good thing I like caramel, because that's exactly what this highlighter reminds me of:
> Chanel Lumiére D' Été Poudre Illuminatrice


   u are so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 28, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> my new highlighter  Its laura geller  Blush and bright  In boysenberry  Highlighter in amaretti


 This is beautiful glammy


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> This is beautiful glammy


Awwwww thanks c


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 28, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Highlighter in amaretti


  When I first glanced at the pic I thought it was a MAC product from a few years ago. Does anyone remember when MAC combined the MSFN with a Shimmer? I have it in Dark. It was a shimmery highlight on the top and the MSFN on the bottom.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> u are so beautiful!!!!!


  Isn't she though.


----------



## mysteereous (Apr 28, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I added this in the CP forum as well but ColourPop highlighters on darker skin!


  Thank you for posting this video @jaymuse!! I just ordered:

  Monster, Avalon, Most Necessary, Sticky Sweet and Tasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 28, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> Thank you for posting this video @jaymuse!! I just ordered:
> 
> Monster, Avalon, Most Necessary, Sticky Sweet and Tasty
> 
> ...


  Monster and Tasty were on my list. Let me look now...


----------



## montREALady (Apr 28, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> When I first glanced at the pic I thought it was a MAC product from a few years ago. Does anyone remember when MAC combined the MSFN with a Shimmer? I have it in Dark. It was a shimmery highlight on the top and the MSFN on the bottom.


  Centre of Attention?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Centre of Attention?


  No that's not it. I have to find it. I saw it last week when I was cleaning out.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 28, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> When I first glanced at the pic I thought it was a MAC product from a few years ago. Does anyone remember when MAC combined the MSFN with a Shimmer? I have it in Dark. It was a shimmery highlight on the top and the MSFN on the bottom.


im going to have to look those up I remember something like that but didnt pick any up  The lg one reminds me of mac too


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 28, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> That is why I bought it. It's so different to anything in my stash! Isn't she though.:eyelove:


yes I have nothing like ss  Hope we love it


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 28, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> No that's not it. I have to find it. I saw it last week when I was cleaning out.


  I remember it! I had one, but I misplaced/lost it some where (I can count on one hand the amount of products I've lost or had gone missing…). I had it in Deep Dar.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Look into the Bobbi Brown *Rose Shimmer Brick*


  Already got it!
  I have every Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick released but Plum. Oh Plum...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Highlighter in amaretti


   That's really pretty Glammy!!!  The way it's structured is really nice.  I like that versatility.  This one will look amazing on you!!!  How's the formula?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> u are so beautiful!!!!!


 Awwww---thank you VK


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Already got it!
> I have every Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick released but Plum. Oh Plum...


 I would have mentioned two Estée Lauder pinks but they're no longer available Twinkle_Twinkle, and I didn't want to send you on a wild goose chase.  That said, if you 
  ever see Tease at a CCO you might want to snag it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Centre of Attention?


 I use EL bronze goddess Gelee both as a highlighter and an all over face powder. But more often as a highlighter


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I would have mentioned two Estée Lauder pinks but they're no longer available Twinkle_Twinkle, and I didn't want to send you on a wild goose chase.  That said, if you
> ever see Tease at a CCO you might want to snag it.


  Thank you Medgal!!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I use EL bronze goddess Gelee both as a highlighter and an all over face powder. But more often as a highlighter


  Thanks. What's your foundation shade? Everything but that has shipped from my Nordstrom order so now I'm wondering if it's really on backorder until May 29th. That would be ridic. I mean I'm not that pressed to get it, lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Thank you Medgal!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's really pretty Glammy!!!  The way it's structured is really nice.  I like that versatility.  This one will look amazing on you!!!  How's the formula?[/COLOR]


Thanks medgal they both go on so smooth  I love both but my fave is the highlighter part  Stunning  The blush is beautiful too


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I would have mentioned two Estée Lauder pinks but they're no longer available Twinkle_Twinkle, and I didn't want to send you on a wild goose chase.  That said, if you
> ever see *Tease* at a CCO you might want to snag it.


  The one that got away


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 28, 2015)

So I orderd from Colourpop and I had a change of heart. I got Sticky Sweet and Teasecake. However I'm thinking I should have gotten Monster instead of Teasecake. I've already sent them a message asking if they will switch Teasecake for Monster since my order is still processing. Do you think they will? Anyone else ever try this?


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks. What's your foundation shade? Everything but that has shipped from my Nordstrom order so now I'm wondering if it's really on backorder until May 29th. That would be ridic. I mean I'm not that pressed to get it, lol.


 I'm Nars Cadiz, Dior nude air 40, Mac Nw43/nc45 Sephora 2y12


----------



## cocomomo80 (Apr 28, 2015)

WOW!!

  You are my kind of people!

  I LOVE your collection...but at the same time, I'm a little bit jealous. Lol

  I love highlighters. I hope my collection grows like yours.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 28, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> WOW!!  You are my kind of people!  I LOVE your collection...but at the same time, I'm a little bit jealous. Lol  I love highlighters. I hope my collection grows like yours.


 Welcome to the club


----------



## montREALady (Apr 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm Nars Cadiz, Dior nude air 40, Mac Nw43/nc45 Sephora 2y12


  Okay I'm Nars Trinidad, and the reverse of your MAC, NC43/NW45.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

...still salty as hell that BOBBI BROWN pump faked us with hopes of getting bronzed glow...like, it's awesome. We love it. WHY can't she just make it permanent?!   A *pump fake* is a feigned attempt at a jump shot, restrained before the feet leave the ground. The pump fake is a fundamental move in basketball, used to cause defenders to jump or be shifted off-balance. Its main applications are in the low post area, where a player is much more likely to have his or her shot blocked. On the perimeter, it is useful in creating open lanes to the basket by "showing" the ball enough to entice a defender to attempt to block or steal it, allowing the dribbler to penetrate easily. Michael Jordan and Kobe Bryant are known to be masters of the pump fake.  That's exactly what BB did to us with this BG restock in the middle of the damn night!  ...ok, rant over...


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ...ok, rant over...


  I'm with you... that was messed up... but still tho...


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I'm with you... that was messed up... but still tho...
> 
> :haha:


  :lmao: omg, I just hollered out loud!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> omg, I just hollered out loud!!!


  lol, sorry sorry... I can't stop myself when there's a chance to work in a Pitch Perfect quote.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 28, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I'm with you... that was messed up... but still tho...
> 
> :haha:


 :lmao:


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> lol, sorry sorry... I can't stop myself when there's a chance to work in a Pitch Perfect quote. hboy:


 Thank you! I needed that laugh!!! :frenz:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I have two of them, they are pretty!
> 
> 
> The one that got away


    I couldn't believe how pretty it was---I almost missed it too because there was no buzz about it.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I'll check mine again----I don't think i really paid attention enough to have noticed micro flecks---will check for sure now.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *montREALady*
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm a bit flecks-averse when it comes to highlighter. Eye shadow - no problem - I don't care for it on my face. So far Becca's highlighters have been absolute standouts for me. I did try Indiscretion over the foundation I was testing last night and it came out better than my finger swatch on the back of my hand. So for now, it's a keeper.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> WOW!!
> 
> You are my kind of people!
> 
> ...






& WELCOME !!!  Hang around here and your highlighter collection will grow faster than you could ever imagine!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I'm a bit flecks-averse when it comes to highlighter. Eye shadow - no problem - I don't care for it on my face. So far Becca's highlighters have been absolute standouts for me. I did try Indiscretion over the foundation I was testing last night and it came out better than my finger swatch on the back of my hand*. So for now, it's a keeper.*


   Oh I'm glad to hear that Yazmin!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I'm with you... that was messed up... but still tho...






Died!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 28, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I'm a bit flecks-averse when it comes to highlighter. Eye shadow - no problem - I don't care for it on my face. So far Becca's highlighters have been absolute standouts for me. I did try Indiscretion over the foundation I was testing last night and it came out better than my finger swatch on the back of my hand. So for now, it's a keeper.


  Oh yeah, hand swatches aren't the best though I do it alll the time and judge products based on them


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 29, 2015)

Any thoughts on Cindy Lou-Manizer for darker skin tones? Or how Betty Lou-Manizer compares to the CARGO bronzer in Dark or Becca Topaz? I am making an Amazon order and need to get to $35 for free shipping and was considering one of these..


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Any thoughts on Cindy Lou-Manizer for darker skin tones? Or how Betty Lou-Manizer compares to the CARGO bronzer in Dark or Becca Topaz? I am making an Amazon order and need to get to $35 for free shipping and was considering one of these..


 CL reminds me of Becca RG and can work on WOC... BL is similar to Topaz but seemed a tad bit more coppery... I found u a pic on the web of swatches on a WOC, hope this helps


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 29, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I orderd from Colourpop and I had a change of heart. I got Sticky Sweet and Teasecake. However I'm thinking I should have gotten Monster instead of Teasecake. I've already sent them a message asking if they will switch Teasecake for Monster since my order is still processing. Do you think they will? Anyone else ever try this?


  They switched it out for me. I'm going to see how I get on with the 1st two highlighters. I'll save Teasecake for my next order if I like the other two. Teasecake and Avalon.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 29, 2015)

Any of you ladies here received shipping confirmation from colour pop?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Apr 29, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Any of you ladies here received shipping confirmation from colour pop?


  Not yet


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I have two of them, they are pretty!
> 
> 
> The one that got away






 BB Rose Shimmer Brick is lovely!!!


----------



## Shars (Apr 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> *The guy at the EL counter today at Macy's told me not to get the Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelee. He said it will make me look ashy*, which it does when I swatch it. He said gold or copper but this powder is in between which makes it off for me. Not sure. I just looked and now it says it's backordered on Nordies until May 29th. When I placed my order there wasn't a b/o day so I should be getting it soon to see.
> 
> Oh and the dude at the Laura Mercier counter at Macy's called me over the weekend to say he got Indiscretion in but I missed his call and didn't check my messages until this morning, lol. Needless to say he sold it (I have it already so no biggie) and it sold out. He said they only got 50 when they asked for 150.


  Don't listen to him. It will look beautiful on you. The key to some of those more lighter champagne-coloured highlighters is to use it with the right brush. The Bronze Goddess Gelee is not in your face anyways. It buffs into a silky glow.... you'll like it I think, for days when you don't want a BAM-IN-YOUR-FACE highlight. It's gorgeous as a T-zone highlight too! I'm NW43-45 ish in MAC too.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Don't listen to him. It will look beautiful on you. The key to some of those more lighter champagne-coloured highlighters is to use it with the right brush. The Bronze Goddess Gelee is not in your face anyways. It buffs into a silky glow.... you'll like it I think, for days when you don't want a BAM-IN-YOUR-FACE highlight. It's gorgeous as a T-zone highlight too! I'm NW43-45 ish in MAC too.


 Agreed!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Don't listen to him. It will look beautiful on you. The key to some of those more lighter champagne-coloured highlighters is to use it with the right brush. The Bronze Goddess Gelee is not in your face anyways. It buffs into a silky glow.... you'll like it I think, for days when you don't want a BAM-IN-YOUR-FACE highlight. It's gorgeous as a T-zone highlight too! I'm NW43-45 ish in MAC too.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *charismafulltv*
> ...


  Thanks chicks! I get it on Monday!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 30, 2015)

Finally got the new Fergie highlighter, Hollywood Boulevard. It's nice and very pigmented. More so than the other colors, probably because it's lighter and shows up more on my skin.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Apr 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Finally got the new Fergie highlighter, Hollywood Boulevard. It's nice and very pigmented. More so than the other colors, probably because it's lighter and shows up more on my skin.


   Went immediately to see swatches! Gorgeous!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks chicks! I get it on Monday!


 Yay!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> Don't listen to him. It will look beautiful on you. The key to some of those more lighter champagne-coloured highlighters is to use it with the right brush. The Bronze Goddess Gelee is not in your face anyways. It buffs into a silky glow.... you'll like it I think, for days when you don't want a BAM-IN-YOUR-FACE highlight. It's gorgeous as a T-zone highlight too! I'm NW43-45 ish in MAC too.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 30, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Went immediately to see swatches! Gorgeous!


  Yes! Some of the girls got it here a while back. I've just been waiting for a sale, lol.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 30, 2015)

Got my colourpop highlights today I used sticky sweet the purple one and I loveeeee it  So pretty


----------



## charismafulltv (May 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Got my colourpop highlights today I used sticky sweet the purple one and I loveeeee it  So pretty


 Ohhh!!!


----------



## montREALady (May 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  Let's see!!


----------



## omohegbe (May 1, 2015)

Just ordered Mary and Betty Lou-manizer off  Hautelook's The Balm sale for 50% off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait ti play with them


----------



## jenise (May 1, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Just ordered Mary and Betty Lou-manizer off  Hautelook's The Balm sale for 50% off. :cheer:  Cant wait ti play with them


 Betty is my favorite. I use it as a bronzer


----------



## allthingsglam (May 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Let's see!!









  Swatch of ss  I loveeee it For me it something different from the same old thing  I worn it on my cheeks yesterday and no picture can do it justice  its a try it on in person type of highlighter Irl the color is stunningggg


----------



## montREALady (May 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  I just wonder if the color is more of a blush. I feel like it would look silly as a highlighter unless you go super light. But then it could be that I just have to try it.


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


----------



## allthingsglam (May 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I just wonder if the color is more of a blush. I feel like it would look silly as a highlighter unless you go super light. But then it could be that I just have to try it.


I did go super light  I always go super light with any highlighter  I would say try it but if u don't feel comfortable wearing it as a highlighter  Its beautiful as a blush too  I'm wearing mines as  Highlighter  Blush  Eyeshadow  And it looked nothing silly on the face as a highlighter its beautiful or I would not have worn it But everybody have different taste


----------



## allthingsglam (May 1, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> :drools:


Thanks did u order  ss it was the one I was most excited for and its a stunner


----------



## montREALady (May 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  I don't go super light with highlighter, hahaha, maybe that's why. I love it to pop. I just want to see that color on someone as a cheekbone highlight and not a blush. Oh, I thought you said you wore it as a blush. Where's the pic, I didn't want a swatch pic, I wanted one of you wearing it!!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I don't go super light with highlighter, hahaha, maybe that's why. I love it to pop. I just want to see that color on someone as a cheekbone highlight and not a blush. Oh, I thought you said you wore it as a blush. Where's the pic, I didn't want a swatch pic, I wanted one of you wearing it!!  :cheer:


Woman u just going to have to take my word Swatch picture is all I can do right now  Lmbo I worn it as a highlighter


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  I haven't yet... but that swatch is making it sound like a good idea.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 1, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I haven't yet... but that swatch is making it sound like a good idea.


I would try it  Its beautiful


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Just ordered Mary and Betty Lou-manizer off  *Hautelook's The Balm sale for 50% off*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Good catch---I think I've used Mary Lou most often but I really love both.  I hope you will too.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


    Wow---that's blush level pigmentation----it's beautiful!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I just wonder if the color is more of a blush. I feel like it would look silly as a highlighter unless you go super light. But then it could be that I just have to try it.


   I was thinking blush too-------but very lightly.  UNDER one's foundation, as a highlighter could work too I suppose.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​Grammy will make it work and rock it!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Wow---that's blush level pigmentation----it's beautiful!!![/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I was thinking blush too-------but very lightly.  UNDER one's foundation, as a highlighter could work too I suppose.:shrugs: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]​Grammy will make it work and rock it!!![/COLOR]


 Awwwwww thanks medgal  It would be a beautiful blush  This color and another color I picked up will double as highlighters  Blush  And eyeshadow  Did u pick up any medgal  I got 9 I was super super excited  I'm going to order the rest  I think its 15 in total


----------



## montREALady (May 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I was thinking blush too-------but very lightly.  UNDER one's foundation, as a highlighter could work too I suppose.:shrugs: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]​Grammy will make it work and rock it!!![/COLOR]


  She sure will!  





allthingsglam said:


> Awwwwww thanks medgal  It would be a beautiful blush  This color and another color I picked up will double as highlighters  Blush  And eyeshadow  Did u pick up any medgal  I got 9 I was super super excited  I'm going to order the rest  I think its 15 in total


  What other 2 color highlighters did you get? I want Tasty & Monster.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> She sure will! What other 2 color highlighters did you get? I want Tasty & Monster.


  I got  Boba (this one I'm going to use as a blush too) Butterfly beach  Highly waisted  Avalon Monster Smoke n whistles  Sticky sweet Stole the show  Wisp


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


----------



## allthingsglam (May 1, 2015)

highly waisted


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Don't listen to him. It will look beautiful on you. The key to some of those more lighter champagne-coloured highlighters is to use it with the right brush. The Bronze Goddess Gelee is not in your face anyways. It buffs into a silky glow.... you'll like it I think, for days when you don't want a BAM-IN-YOUR-FACE highlight. It's gorgeous as a T-zone highlight too! I'm NW43-45 ish in MAC too.
> 
> Ooh I wonder if it work for the the gelee in the tube.  I need to try this one again.  Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> ...


  Ooh love this.  I'm pretty sure I ordered this one.  I ordered so many I just couldn't eliminate any.  I can't wait to get them.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 1, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> highly waisted


   Just gorgeous!! I'm sooo excited for my order to arrive!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yes! Some of the girls got it here a while back. I've just been waiting for a sale, lol.


 
  Lol! I don't blame you more coins for other goodies!


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 2, 2015)

If I don't have any of the theBalm's Manizers... do I need them? Do I need all three? Is Betty-Lou different enough from Beccas SSP pressed powder Topaz? 

  Hautelook has me feeling all overwhelmed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  ETA- F*ck it. I bought all three. And then some. (Also got Cabana Boy blush, Hot Mama blush, a few things for my sister, and Illamasqua Surge Liquid Metal.)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> If I don't have any of the theBalm's Manizers... do I need them? Do I need all three? Is Betty-Lou different enough from Beccas SSP pressed powder Topaz?
> 
> Hautelook has me feeling all overwhelmed.
> 
> ...


  I have all of the same questions! Cindy Lou looks a little chalky to me, but I have been going back and forth about Mary Lou and especially Betty Lou for a couple of weeks...


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I have all of the same questions! Cindy Lou looks a little chalky to me, but I have been going back and forth about Mary Lou and especially Betty Lou for a couple of weeks...


  I bought Cindy Lou for myself and my sister because that's what we call my mom when she's being silly/ridiculous (mom's name is Cindi). So for the inside joke, it seemed worth it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I looked at T's swatches for Betty Lou and Becca SSP Pressed Topaz, and they were different enough for me to justify (I know her swatches can be crap, but they at least are passable for knowing how much two products have in common.)

  And at that point, I didn't want Mary Lou to feel left out. So I ended up getting all three.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I bought Cindy Lou for myself and my sister because that's what we call my mom when she's being silly/ridiculous (mom's name is Cindi). So for the inside joke, it seemed worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love this logic!

  I definitely want Betty Lou, I'm just debating whether to get it from DermStore (20% and free shipping) or HauteLook and it depends on whether or not I decide get Mary Lou. I keep debating over whether or not Mary Lou differs enough from Becca Opal to make it a necessary purchase. Decisions decisions.


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I love this logic!
> 
> I definitely want Betty Lou, I'm just debating whether to get it from DermStore (20% and free shipping) or HauteLook and it depends on whether or not I decide get Mary Lou. I keep debating over whether or not Mary Lou differs enough from Becca Opal to make it a necessary purchase. Decisions decisions.


  Do you really want Betty Lou to be alllllllllllllllll alone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Go with Hautelook and pick up an Illamasqua nail polish or two while you're at it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Besides... Mary Lou's only $12. That's less than the SK highlighters at Target. C'mon.)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Do you really want Betty Lou to be alllllllllllllllll alone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You are terrible! I'm trying to be a better citizen of the makeup world! Hautelook is how I ended up with a dozen of those UD pigments that I never used and eventually gave away. I have to meditate on this, lol. Nothing is worse than that "Why did I buy this?" moment, you know.


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> You are terrible! I'm trying to be a better citizen of the makeup world! Hautelook is how I ended up with a dozen of those UD pigments that I never used and eventually gave away. I have to meditate on this, lol. Nothing is worse than that "Why did I buy this?" moment, you know.


  Oh no, I totally understand. I went through over a dozen blog posts and instagram pics before I decided on what to buy. I figure we all have enough product that we should only buy what we're excited about. It's not like any of us NEEDS anything new, right?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Oh no, I totally understand. I went through over a dozen blog posts and instagram pics before I decided on what to buy. I figure we all have enough product that we should only buy what we're excited about. It's not like any of us NEEDS anything new, right?


  And then I saw this:



  I think it's Mary v. Moonstone, Cindy v. Rose Gold and Betty v. Opal. I hate the internet!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> If I don't have any of the theBalm's Manizers... do I need them? Do I need all three? Is Betty-Lou different enough from Beccas SSP pressed powder Topaz?
> 
> Hautelook has me feeling all overwhelmed.
> 
> ...


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> And then I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's Mary v. Moonstone, Cindy v. Rose Gold and Betty v. Opal. I hate the internet!!!!!


  I don't have Moonstone or Opal (I know, I know... one day!) so I never bothered to look for comparisons for those two. But still, they all look pretty different to me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I don't have Moonstone or Opal (I know, I know... one day!) so I never bothered to look for comparisons for those two. But still, they all look pretty different to me.


  They do!!! And I just bought all three!!! I hate you all! J/K - Love my Specktralites! 

  And at half-off, honestly how could I not?? I would have had regrets. I can't wait to play with them! I'm crossing my figures that Cindy Lou is the pink highlighter of my dreams.  

  ETA: @DLuxJessica you have to get Moonstone and Opal!! I feel like half of the world's population has Opal at this point, lol. Moonstone is so underrated but I use it a lot. I think all of the Becca SPP's are must have, and they really do work on all complexions. I'm so antsy for the next Becca SSP to be released. I mean there has to be another LE release at some point right? Right?? Right?!?!


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> They do!!! And I just bought all three!!! I hate you all! J/K - Love my Specktralites!
> 
> And at half-off, honestly how could I not?? I would have had regrets. I can't wait to play with them! I'm crossing my figures that Cindy Lou is the pink highlighter of my dreams.


  lol... Peer pressure is real. But then, so are hugs.


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> They do!!! And I just bought all three!!! I hate you all! J/K - Love my Specktralites!
> 
> And at half-off, honestly how could I not?? I would have had regrets. I can't wait to play with them! I'm crossing my figures that Cindy Lou is the pink highlighter of my dreams.
> 
> ETA: @DLuxJessica you have to get Moonstone and Opal!! I feel like half of the world's population has Opal at this point, lol. Moonstone is so underrated but I use it a lot. I think all of the Becca SPP's are must have, and they really do work on all complexions. I'm so antsy for the next Becca SSP to be released. I mean there has to be another LE release at some point right? Right?? Right?!?!


  I might pick those up during the November Sephora sale. I currently just have Topaz, Rose Gold, and Champagne Gold and I lurve them all, lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> lol... Peer pressure is real. But then, so are hugs.


  It's so real! But I actually have no buyer's remorse because it wasn't exactly an impulse buy. I've been looking at swatches of all three everyday this week. Betty-Lou has been in my DermStore cart for days now, and I just happened peep in here and see that there was a Hautelook sale so I just got really lucky.

  Seeing that side-by-side of Rose Gold and Cindy-Lou pushed me over the "I need it!" edge. And I have to adopt all three Lou sister together or they would be sad.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I might pick those up during the November Sephora sale. I currently just have Topaz, Rose Gold, and Champagne Gold and I lurve them all, lol.


  Oh right! We are the only two people on all of Specktra who like Champagne Gold!


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It's so real! But I actually have no buyer's remorse because it wasn't exactly an impulse buy. I've been looking at swatches of all three everyday this week. Betty-Lou has been in my DermStore cart for days now, and I just happened peep in here and see that there was a Hautelook sale so I just got really lucky.
> 
> Seeing that side-by-side of Rose Gold and Cindy-Lou pushed me over the "I need it!" edge. *And I have to adopt all three Lou sister together or they would be sad.*


  You would feel like such a jerk if you broke up a family!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> YES! I'm already light-med skintone w/ yellowish undertones (and when I tan, there's basically zero pink to my tan, I literally turn goldish-bronze), so it makes my cheekbones look nearly gilded but not TOO yellow.
> 
> 
> *You would feel like such a jerk if you broke up a family!*


  I mean what kind of person would I be?


----------



## omohegbe (May 2, 2015)

after seeing those swatches, i feel bad for leaving Cindy out of the cart.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> after seeing those swatches, i feel bad for leaving Cindy out of the cart.


  It was really hard to find convincing swatches of Cindy. She was the one I was most on the fence about.


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 2, 2015)

I just picked up wet n wild Hollywood boulevard I already have the pink champagne one and like it so I'm thinking I'll like this one too.


----------



## montREALady (May 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It's so real! But I actually have no buyer's remorse because it wasn't exactly an impulse buy. I've been looking at swatches of all three everyday this week. Betty-Lou has been in my DermStore cart for days now, and I just happened peep in here and see that there was a Hautelook sale so I just got really lucky.
> 
> Seeing that side-by-side of Rose Gold and Cindy-Lou pushed me over the "I need it!" edge. And I have to adopt all three Lou sister together or they would be sad.


  I have like 7 The Balm items in my cart including all 3 highlighters...thanks ladies


----------



## montREALady (May 2, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I just picked up wet n wild Hollywood boulevard I already have the pink champagne one and like it so I'm thinking I'll like this one too.


  Wore it yesterday, it's so pretty!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I have like 7 The Balm items in my cart including all 3 highlighters...thanks ladies


  LMAO!!! The swatch picture was a game changer. What else is in your cart?


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 2, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I have like 7 The Balm items in my cart including all 3 highlighters...thanks ladies


  #makegoodchoices


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> after seeing those swatches, i feel bad for leaving Cindy out of the cart.


  I don't have Cindy either! 



Do I need her?


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't have Cindy either!
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need her?


  I'm pretty sure I can't be trusted today, because my inner enabler is running amok. And @Twinkle_Twinkle should probably be regarded with caution as well... 'cause girl's on a roll. But I think we can all agree that Karen is pretty trustworthy, so here: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/daily-photo/thebalm-cindy-lou-manizer/

  I think the answer is "Yes, yes you need her." But like I said... I'm not sure I would trust me today, if I were you.


----------



## montREALady (May 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> #makegoodchoices


  The Nude palette, Hot Mama blush, overshadow eye shadow and the eye shadow primer. I'm kind of on the fence, not because I don't want it but because I kind of overdid it for this pay and I still have to eat for the next two weeks, you know, trivial stuff.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I'm pretty sure I can't be trusted today, because my inner enabler is running amok. And @Twinkle_Twinkle should probably be regarded with caution as well... 'cause girl's on a roll. But I think we can all agree that Karen is pretty trustworthy, so here: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/daily-photo/thebalm-cindy-lou-manizer/
> 
> I think the answer is "Yes, yes you need her." But like I said... I'm not sure I would trust me today, if I were you.


  What she said.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The Nude palette, Hot Mama blush, overshadow eye shadow and the eye shadow primer. I'm kind of on the fence, not because I don't want it but because I kind of overdid it for this pay and I still have to eat for the next two weeks, you know, trivial stuff.


  Werd. I only pulled the trigger because the planets aligned. Lemmings + Sale.


----------



## Ernie (May 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I'm pretty sure I can't be trusted today, because my inner enabler is running amok. And @Twinkle_Twinkle  should probably be regarded with caution as well... 'cause girl's on a roll. But I think we can all agree that Karen is pretty trustworthy, so here: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/daily-photo/thebalm-cindy-lou-manizer/  I think the answer is "Yes, yes you need her." But like I said... I'm not sure I would trust me today, if I were you. :nope:


 arty2: Yes we all need it! Go Cindy.


----------



## montREALady (May 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Werd. I only pulled the trigger because the planets aligned. Lemmings + Sale.


  No joke the majority of what I've bought has been makeup. This is getting out of control.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I'm pretty sure I can't be trusted today, because my inner enabler is running amok. And @Twinkle_Twinkle should probably be regarded with caution as well... 'cause girl's on a roll. But I think we can all agree that Karen is pretty trustworthy, so here: http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/daily-photo/thebalm-cindy-lou-manizer/
> 
> I think the answer is "Yes, yes you need her." But like I said... I'm not sure I would trust me today, if I were you.






Fair warning!!!!  It's pretty. I especially like the pink undertones.


----------



## Yazmin (May 3, 2015)

I just bought Mary-Lou.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 3, 2015)

I just posted Pics of the Colourpop highlighters that arrived yesterday in the Colourpop Thread if you are interested.  The highlighter obsession continues . . . 

  http://www.specktra.net/t/189924/colourpop/2970#post_2953522


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 3, 2015)

I already have Betty and Mary. I'm looking for them to swatch but I can only find Betty.


----------



## YarahFlower (May 3, 2015)

Mary and Betty...tempted to buy Cindy


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 3, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


  Thank you! I skipped Cindy because on me it looked a wee bit frosty. I don't care for frosty anything. Lipstick, highlighters, weather etc.


----------



## YarahFlower (May 3, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank you! I skipped Cindy because on me it looked a wee bit frosty. I don't care for frosty anything. Lipstick, highlighters, weather etc.


 You're welcome! I loooooooove frosty weather! Lol! But frosty lipstick, :nono:


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 3, 2015)

Ok so I decided to finally post an accurate listing of my highlighting products.



MAC Deep Dark Natural and Shimmer 	
MAC MSF in So Ceylon 	
MAC EDSF in Glorify 	
MAC MSF in Brunette 	
Physicians Formula Shimmer Strips in Waikiki Strip 	
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Topaz 	
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Opal 	
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Rose Gold 	
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Blushed Copper 	
Estee Lauder Signature 5-Tone Shimmer Powder in Bronze Shimmer 	
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Copper Diamond 	
MAC EDSF in Superb 	
MAC MSF in Gold Deposit 	
MAC MSF in Stereo Rose 	
MAC MSF in Metal Rock 	
The Balm Betty Lou-manizer 	
The Balm Cindy Lou-manizer 	
NARS Albatross 	
MAC EDSF in Magnetic Appeal 	
MAC EDSF in Whisper of Gilt 	
Wet N Wild Fergie Centerstage Collection in Rose Golden Goddess 	
MAC Rose Ole 	
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Poured in Topaz 	
NARS Double Intensity Blush in Jubilation 
   It's not as bad as I thought.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 3, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok so I decided to finally post an accurate listing of my highlighting products.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Great collection!


  Thank you. I gave up a few things so that my collection would work. I think I have strong feelings around everything on this list. The only things missing right now are the Colourpop highlighters.


----------



## xfarrax (May 3, 2015)

Got the Laura mercier highlighter couple days ago, I feel like it's too pretty to use though. Are there any dupes for the Laura mercier? Also what are people's thoughts on the ritual bronzer?? Does it give a glow too? X


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 3, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Got the Laura mercier highlighter couple days ago, I feel like it's too pretty to use though. Are there any dupes for the Laura mercier? Also what are people's thoughts on the ritual bronzer?? Does it give a glow too? X


 @Medgal07 and I have a lot of feelings about Ritual. I suspect she is responsible for 50% of the Spectraklite Ritual purchases. Laura Mercier needs to cut you a check. 

  It does give a glow. On me it's a pretty plum infused yummy brown that gives the face depth and warmth.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 3, 2015)

I swatched Betty, Mary and Cindy JUST moments ago at Kohls... Mary is nice but frigidly icy on my NW43 wrist, Cindy was a pretty pink hue but I have a MUFE eyeshadow dupe and Betty was running neck and neck with Becca Topaz for my next purchase but Topaz won when I blended out Betty and she lost her intensity, so that's my 2 cents on that lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 3, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I swatched Betty, Mary and Cindy Just moments ago at Kohls... Mary is nice but frigidly icy on my NW43 wrist, Cindy was a pretty pink hue but I have a MUFE eyeshadow dupe and Betty was running neck and neck with Becca Topaz for my next purchase but Topaz won when I blended out Cindy and she lost her intensity, so that's my 2 cents on that lol


  Topaz should always win out in all makeup decisions!!! Although I think the products differ in how they look and wear just based of swatches and my personal experience with all things Topaz - Can you speak to this @DILLIGAF since you have both? I'm curious and my Lou sisters won't arrive for 2-3 weeks.

  Topaz melts into the skin. Only Moonstone and Opal feel like true highlighters to me. The others are more illuminators (I know some people don't really differentiate though) and the Lou-manizers are definitely traditional highlighters. 

  I actually want Cindy to be sheer. I was on the fence so long because the swatches I found showed a lot of color, favoring the opaqueness of a blush; I just want a nice, sheer pearlescent/iridescent pink highlight so I hope she fits the bill. All of them look to me to wear differently than the Becca powders, and Mary looks like she fits in-between Becca Moonstone and Opal as far as color goes. I can't wait to play with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not trying to sell you on the Lou-manizers or anything, but did you try blending Mary Lou out? Becca Opal and Moonstone both look stark and frigid when they are swatched but wear beautifully and I am a shade darker than you.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Topaz should always win out in all makeup decisions!!! Although I think the products differ in how they look and wear just based of swatches and my personal experience with all things Topaz - Can you speak to this @DILLIGAF  since you have both? I'm curious and my Lou sisters won't arrive for 2-3 weeks.  Topaz melts into the skin. Only Moonstone and Opal feel like true highlighters to me. The others are more illuminators (I know some people don't really differentiate though) and the Lou-manizers are definitely traditional highlighters.   I actually want Cindy to be sheer. I was on the fence so long because the swatches I found showed a lot of color, favoring the opaqueness of a blush; I just want a nice, sheer pearlescent/iridescent pink highlight so I hope she fits the bill. All of them look to me to wear differently than the Becca powders, and Mary looks like she fits in-between Becca Moonstone and Opal as far as color goes. I can't wait to play with them. :yahoo:     Not trying to sell you on the Lou-manizers or anything, but did you try blending Mary Lou out? Becca Opal and Moonstone both look stark and frigid when they are swatched but wear beautifully and I am a shade darker than you.


 No no I appreciate ur input but Mary Lou, Global Glow and other "icy" highlighters don't give don't give me life because I do a bold under eye highlight with concealer that considerably lighter than my skin tone... For the sake of the conversation let's say my foundation is a NW43 and my under eye concealer is a NC40... Adding anything icy isn't gonna give me the look I want... I find Opal kinda icy but warmer than Global Glow, and it just works on me... I prefer warmer highlighters generally like Trace Gold, Milani Fantastic In Gold, Black Radiance Rum Spice and Cheeky Bronze...


----------



## pinkcrush (May 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The Nude palette, Hot Mama blush, overshadow eye shadow and the eye shadow primer. I'm kind of on the fence, not because I don't want it but because I kind of overdid it for this pay and I still have to eat for the next two weeks, you know, trivial stuff.


 The Nude palette is beautiful!!! Lots of metallic/shimmery browns that will rock on our completions


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 3, 2015)

`


pinkcrush said:


> No no I appreciate ur input but Mary Lou, Global Glow and other "icy" highlighters don't give don't give me life because I do a bold under eye highlight with concealer that considerably lighter than my skin tone... For the sake of the conversation let's say my foundation is a NW43 and my under eye concealer is a NC40... Adding anything icy isn't gonna give me the look I want... I find Opal kinda icy but warmer than Global Glow, and it just works on me... I prefer warmer highlighters generally like Trace Gold, Milani Fantastic In Gold, Black Radiance Rum Spice and Cheeky Bronze...


  I hear ya. 

  Side note: Is there any love, thoughts or feelings for the Too Faced Beach Bunny Custom Blend Bronzer?


----------



## pinkcrush (May 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> `  I hear ya.   Side note: Is there any love, thoughts or feelings for the Too Faced Beach Bunny Custom Blend Bronzer?


 I like it for an everyday highlight! It's not super bright but it's not as subtle as Trace Gold either... It's definitely buildable and customizable due to the fours stripes but who's really doing all that haha!? I did however see another Too Faced bronzer in Macy's today that was life... It was brighter than the Beach Bunny and GORGEOUS!!! I'll look it up n be right back


----------



## pinkcrush (May 3, 2015)

Snow Bunny!!! It's really pretty, brighter than Beach Bunny and also a 4 striper


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2015)

Just popping in to see if there is anything I need to run away from.  LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I just bought Mary-Lou.


   I like her!!!  I'm doing a Highlighter challenge------Wearing a different highlighter everyday for the month of May.  
   This is good for me because I reach for the same ones all the time.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Just popping in to see if there is anything I need to run away from.  LOL


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 4, 2015)

Hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread forever now and have finally decided to join, mainly because I have fallen in love with Mally's duo cheek kit and I have never seen anyone talk about it on here so I wanted to share it!


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 4, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread forever now and have finally decided to join, mainly because I have fallen in love with Mally's duo cheek kit and I have never seen anyone talk about it on here so I wanted to share it!








 Glad you jumped in! That cheek duo looks lovely on you! What a pretty glow!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Topaz should always win out in all makeup decisions!!! Although I think the products differ in how they look and wear just based of swatches and my personal experience with all things Topaz - Can you speak to this @DILLIGAF since you have both? I'm curious and my Lou sisters won't arrive for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Topaz melts into the skin. Only Moonstone and Opal feel like true highlighters to me. The others are more illuminators (I know some people don't really differentiate though) and the Lou-manizers are definitely traditional highlighters.
> 
> ...


  Topaz speaks to me because I love a bold highlight. I have strong yellow undertones so colors like Topaz really really look great on my skin.I was skeptical about the poured version but when I swatched it. The color was stunning against my complexion. Fitting my shine bright like a diamond aesthetic. It was pretty and did not feel greasy.  Now I'm curious about the liquid shimmering skin perfectors.


----------



## montREALady (May 4, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread forever now and have finally decided to join, mainly because I have fallen in love with Mally's duo cheek kit and I have never seen anyone talk about it on here so I wanted to share it!


  You're so pretty! Love the look. Thanks for sharing and welcome!


----------



## montREALady (May 4, 2015)

Wearing the Josie Maran Enlightenment Illuminizer today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's GORG! It's not for the faint at heart though. Don't get it if subtle highlighters are your thing.


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 4, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> :welcome:  Glad you jumped in! That cheek duo looks lovely on you! What a pretty glow!


   Thank you dlux! It's such a pretty highlighter Im always shocked when I don't see more about it. Her she is though


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 4, 2015)

Thx REALady! I have been eyeing that josie one...I trust ur opinion so I don't know if I can hold out now!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread forever now and have finally decided to join, mainly because I have fallen in love with Mally's duo cheek kit and I have never seen anyone talk about it on here so I wanted to share it!






 and *W**E**L**C**O**M**E* I'm glad you decided to join in  the fun!  I think I saw Mally use the duo on a talk show recently, which might explain why it's S.O. on 
                                  her web site.  It looks really *great* on you!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wearing the Josie Maran Enlightenment Illuminizer today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I would love to see a pic with you wearing it Monti---I've decided to call you that---I hope it's ok


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Topaz speaks to me because I love a bold highlight. I have strong yellow undertones so colors like Topaz really really look great on my skin.I was skeptical about the poured version but when I swatched it. The color was stunning against my complexion. *Fitting my shine bright like a diamond aesthetic.* It was pretty and did not feel greasy.  Now I'm curious about the liquid shimmering skin perfectors.






You crack me up Dilli!!!!  Is the consistency of the poured highlighters like that of the MAC cream color bases???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You crack me up Dilli!!!!  Is the consistency of the poured highlighters like that of the MAC cream color bases???


  Topaz Poured is smoother than the MAC CCB's but the other Becca shades are a bit drier, but still softer than the CCB's.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Topaz speaks to me because I love a bold highlight. I have strong yellow undertones so colors like Topaz really really look great on my skin.I was skeptical about the poured version but when I swatched it. The color was stunning against my complexion. *Fitting my shine bright like a diamond aesthetic*. It was pretty and did not feel greasy.  Now I'm curious about the liquid shimmering skin perfectors.


  LOL - I love it!!!

  I wear the SSP liquid under foundation and mixed in with foundation (almost every day) and it gives the "Maybe she's born with it" aesthetic. It's the most subtle of the three products but also the most versatile.


----------



## montREALady (May 4, 2015)

Yeah so Cindy is the prettiest to me. I guess because I already have bronze and goldish highlighters. The feel of them is awesome.  L-R: Cindy, Mary, Betty  




Outside.
This pic isn't doing it any justice.




Inside, artificial lighting




Inside, artificial lighting with flash


----------



## montREALady (May 4, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


> Thx REALady! I have been eyeing that josie one...I trust ur opinion so I don't know if I can hold out now!!!


  I tried to get a pic on my face but that was a fail!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah so Cindy is the prettiest to me. I guess because I already have bronze and goldish highlighters. The feel of them is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Cindy and Betty!!!


----------



## montREALady (May 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Cindy and Betty!!!


  I know! They feel so good! Could they be reminding me of Becca? Smoooooooth. Mary is pretty too, doesn't look it in the photos. Cindy has a look I can't describe, I don't know if it's full iridescence but there's something going on there. You should go to a Duane Reade with The Look cosmetics section and take a quick peek. Not sure if they all have one. Cindy will go well with MAC Pearl Blossom.

  Edit: Seriously, if anyone is going to order just one, may as well get it on Amazon for $21 taxes in and get it faster. With shipping and taxes one highlighter is $19.55 on Hautelook.


----------



## Yazmin (May 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wearing the Josie Maran Enlightenment Illuminizer today.   It's GORG! It's not for the faint at heart though. Don't get it if subtle highlighters are your thing.


  I'm wearing mine today.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 4, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


> Hi everyone! I've been stalking this thread forever now and have finally decided to join, mainly because I have fallen in love with Mally's duo cheek kit and I have never seen anyone talk about it on here so I wanted to share it!


loveeeee this one Looks beautiful on u  I too wonder why no one talks about it


----------



## allthingsglam (May 4, 2015)

I'm loving my colourpop highlighters Going to order the rest


----------



## boschicka (May 4, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> iwasfabulous said:
> 
> 
> > [/URL]
> ...


  I like her eyeshadows in that format as well.  It's strange which brands get hyped up and which ones don't.


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 4, 2015)

Did anyone that ordered/received the new colourpop highlighters get Wisp, Stole the Show, or Smoking Whistles? I placed it the very moment they dropped and my order is taking for.ev.er. to process  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am dying for some comparisons 


boschicka said:


> I like her eyeshadows in that format as well.  It's strange which brands get hyped up and which ones don't.


   agreed. I also really like her poreless face defender. I can't stand to use a powder for touch ups and the face defender mattifies like no ones business. A lot of her stuff tends to fall in my HG category, this highlighter being at the VERY top!


----------



## Shars (May 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I know! They feel so good! Could they be reminding me of Becca? Smoooooooth. Mary is pretty too, doesn't look it in the photos. Cindy has a look I can't describe, I don't know if it's full iridescence but there's something going on there. You should go to a Duane Reade with The Look cosmetics section and take a quick peek. Not sure if they all have one. Cindy will go well with MAC Pearl Blossom.
> 
> Edit: Seriously, if anyone is going to order just one, may as well get it on Amazon for $21 taxes in and get it faster. With shipping and taxes one highlighter is $19.55 on Hautelook.


  TheBalm usually does half price sales on their website almost quarterly and shipping is free so I wait for their sale.


----------



## montREALady (May 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> TheBalm usually does half price sales on their website almost quarterly and shipping is free so I wait for their sale.


  Yeah so I'll wait, lol. I saw someone post about a big sale they had around now last year.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Topaz Poured is smoother than the MAC CCB's but the other Becca shades are a bit drier, but still softer than the CCB's.


  Thanks Twinkle_Twinkle


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


    I'm glad you'r loving them Glammy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah so Cindy is the prettiest to me. I guess because I already have bronze and goldish highlighters. The feel of them is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Is Cindy the pink hued swatch on the left?  If so, I need Cindy-----I love pink!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 4, 2015)

I just got home and my Colourpop order was waiting for me. I ordered 2 shadows, a lippie pencil, and 2 highlighters. I'm just going to jump right into my first impressions. Ahem...
  STICKY SWEET AND MONSTER ARE ABSOEFFINGLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! I own NOTHING like Monster and I can already see myself using it as a cheek highlight or a inner eye highlight. It's a great purplish iridescent color. Sticky Sweet I can see as a blush topper, a highlight, or an eyeshadow. I'm going to be placing an order sooner rather than later and I will be getting Teasecake and Avalon. I can't wait to post pics when I get up in the morning.


----------



## montREALady (May 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just got home and my Colourpop order was waiting for me. I ordered 2 shadows, a lippie pencil, and 2 highlighters. I'm just going to jump right into my first impressions. Ahem...
> STICKY SWEET AND MONSTER ARE ABSOEFFINGLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! I own NOTHING like Monster and I can already see myself using it as a cheek highlight or a inner eye highlight. It's a great purplish iridescent color. Sticky Sweet I can see as a blush topper, a highlight, or an eyeshadow. I'm going to be placing an order sooner rather than later and I will be getting Teasecake and Avalon. I can't wait to post pics when I get up in the morning.


  Are you up yet?!


----------



## montREALady (May 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Is Cindy the pink hued swatch on the left?  If so, I need Cindy-----I love pink!!!!


  Yes! And the sale ends in 8mins!


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 5, 2015)

Yay! Got em! Wisp is spot on for anyone not wanting to dish out $30 for opal  Swatches top to bottom: mufe sculpting duo 2, wisp, becca opal, smokin whistles, stole the show


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2015)

Monster and Sticky Sweet. This pic does not do the product justice.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Monster and Sticky Sweet. This pic does not do the product justice.


loveeee both  The stars of colourpop highlighters


----------



## allthingsglam (May 5, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I like her eyeshadows in that format as well.  It's strange which brands get hyped up and which ones don't.


So true  I'm going to have to check the eyeshadows out


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Monster and Sticky Sweet. This pic does not do the product justice.


  It is so hard to capture the beauty of these.  I was so frustrated when I did my swatches.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 5, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


>


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 5, 2015)

> this Wisp, the Becca Mineralized Blush?


  Sorry I got all excited and skipped the brand! Wisp is from the colourpop new highlight. So is stole the show and smokin whistles. :yahoo:


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 5, 2015)

So I figured I would hop on the "list my highlighters" bandwagon particularly as a reminder that I don't need anything else anytime soon, or ever (although those Color Pop highlighters will one day be mine). It's actually not as bad as I thought it was going to be. 


*Becca* 
  - Loose Shimmer Powder: Athena 
  - Pressed Shimmer Powder: Odette 
  - SSP Liquid: Rose Gold, Topaz 
  - SPP Powder: Blushed Copper, Champagne Gold, Moonstone, Opal, Rose Gold, Topaz 
  - SSP Poured: Topaz

*Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzers: *
  - Aruba 
  - Bahama 
  - Barbados Tan 
  - Laguna Bronze 

*Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks: *
  - 24 Karat 
  - Apricot 
  - Beach 
  - Beige 
  - Brownie 
  - Bronze 
  - Copper Diamond 
  - Gold 
  - Lilac Rose 
  - Party 
  - Peony 
  - Pink 
  - Pink Oyster 
  - Pink Quartz 
  - Platinum Pink
  - Nectar
  - Nude
  - Rose
  - Rose Gold
  - Sandstone
  - Tawny
  - Wild Rose  

*CARGO:* 
  - Cable Beach 
  - Coral Beach
  - Echo Beach 
  - Topeka 
  - Swimmables Bronzer 

*Dior:*
  - Shimmer Powder in Diamond Pop  

*DuWop:* 
  - Mattilume in Darker

*Hourglass:*
  - Radiant Bronze Light Bronzer 
  - Radiant Light Ambient Powder

*MAC Loose Powders: *
  - Apripeach Pearlizer Sheer Pigment
  - Cajun Magically Cool Powder 
  - Golden Bronze Iridescent Powder 
  - Silver Dusk Iridescent Powder 
  - Sunspill Beauty Powder 

*MAC Pressed Powders: *
  - Mellow Mood Sheer Shimmer Powder 
  - Norwegian Wood Sheer Shimmer Powder 
  - Margin Blush 
  - Marine Life Highlight Powder
  - Pearlmatte Pressed Powder 
  - Pretty Indulgent Sheer Shimmer Powder
  - Revenge Sheer Shimmer Powder
  - Sound Trip Sheer Shimmer Powder 

*MAC MSF:*
  - Brunette 
  - By Candlelight 
  - Comfort 
  - Glissade 
  - Global Glow 
  - Golden Lariat 
  - Gold Deposit 
  - Metal Rock 
  - New Vegas 
  - Northern Lights
  - Perfect Topping
  - Petticoat 
  - So Ceylon
  - Sunny By Nature 
  - Warm Blend 
  - Warmed  

*NARS:*
  - Albatross Highlighter
  - Luster Blush 
  - New Order Highlighter 
  - Nico Blush 
  - Silvana Blush 
  - South Beach Multiple (mini) 
  - Super Orgasm Illuminator 

*Prescriptives* 
  - Antique Peach Pressed Powder Leaves
  - *magic Illuminating Cream Potion in Deep Translucent  

*Stlia:*
  - All Over Shimmer Powder 
  - Sun Highlighter 

*thebalm:* 
  - Betty Lou Manizer 
  - Cindy Lou Manizer 
  - Mary Lou Manizer


----------



## omohegbe (May 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So I figured I would hop on the "list my highlighters" bandwagon particularly as a reminder that I don't need anything else anytime soon, or ever (although those Color Pop highlighters will one day be mine). It's actually not as bad as I thought it was going to be.
> 
> 
> *Becca*
> ...














 i could only dream of having a collection like this!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So I figured I would hop on the "list my highlighters" bandwagon particularly as a reminder that I don't need anything else anytime soon, or ever (although those Color Pop highlighters will one day be mine). It's actually not as bad as I thought it was going to be.
> 
> 
> *Becca*
> ...


  Great collection.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 5, 2015)

Anyone see Kim K on Access Hollywood tonight?  She's interviewing at the Met Ball.  I'm not listening to anything she is saying because I can't take my eyes off the pink highlighter on her cheeks.  What is it?  Could it be one of the new Colourpops?


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Anyone see Kim K on Access Hollywood tonight?  She's interviewing at the Met Ball.  I'm not listening to anything she is saying because I can't take my eyes off the pink highlighter on her cheeks.  What is it?  Could it be one of the new Colourpops?


  Mario used Marc Jacobs Beauty products: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/kim-kardashians-met-gala-2015-793570


----------



## pinkcrush (May 5, 2015)

Ok I'm late here but I forgot to bring a highlighter to work and a coworker who is about a NC25 had Soft and Gentle in her stash n she suggested I use it...  Now I was hesitant because of its intensity and general color when swatched but  she gave me LIFE once I buffed her out a lil!!! It's different from my usual golden bronze highlight and I love it... On my NW43 skin it's a shimmery champagne color, and blends out nicely... Now it's dramatic but I can go softer for daytime by simply tapping the brush instead of swiping


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So I figured I would hop on the "list my highlighters" bandwagon particularly as a reminder that I don't need anything else anytime soon, or ever (although those Color Pop highlighters will one day be mine). It's actually not as bad as I thought it was going to be.
> 
> 
> *Becca*
> ...


  Great List!!
  Apparently I have to fix mine and add the bolded items. I have those too.


----------



## Chuchie (May 6, 2015)

@Twinkle_Twinkle
  I will be living vicariously through you until further notice.


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ok I'm late here but I forgot to bring a highlighter to work and a coworker who is about a NC25 had Soft and Gentle in her stash n she suggested I use it... It gave me LIFE!!!  It's different from my usual golden bronze highlight and I love it... On my NW43 skin it's a shimmery champagne color, and blends out nicely... Now it's dramatic but I can go softer for daytime by simply tapping the brush instead of swiping


  This is how I know I found my people! Can't be at work all day without a highlight!!!   I'm all by myself beaming in the middle of paperwork some colourpop wisp today


----------



## jenise (May 6, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


> This is how I know I found my people! Can't be at work all day without a highlight!!!   I'm all by myself beaming in the middle of paperwork some colourpop wisp today


 Love it! Can't wait to try my wisp


----------



## montREALady (May 6, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


>


  You are gorg!! It looks stunning! Your lighting at work is awesome! Mine is just bright, blinding lights, uggh!

  I tried my LM Indiscretion today finally, I love it! Got the EL Gelee, swatched a bit and it still looked ashy, I have to try it on my face otherwise that bad boy is going back


----------



## montREALady (May 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Anyone see Kim K on Access Hollywood tonight?  She's interviewing at the Met Ball.  I'm not listening to anything she is saying because I can't take my eyes off the pink highlighter on her cheeks.  What is it?  Could it be one of the new Colourpops?


  Looks like MJ Shameless Bold Blush in Shameless based on the article, but that's a peach...no highlighter mentioned.


----------



## jenise (May 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Looks like MJ Shameless Bold Blush in Shameless based on the article, but that's a peach...no highlighter mentioned.


 Mario always keeps out the important details that everyone wants to know!!


----------



## Shars (May 6, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So I figured I would hop on the "list my highlighters" bandwagon particularly as a reminder that I don't need anything else anytime soon, or ever (although those Color Pop highlighters will one day be mine). It's actually not as bad as I thought it was going to be.
> 
> 
> *Becca*
> ...


  My dear, you are the new highlighter queen!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Such an awesome collection. One day if you get time, I'd love to see comparison swatches of your shimmer bricks!!


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> Mario always keeps out the important details that everyone wants to know!!


  I'm on my phone or else I'd use the werd dude! She has a highlight, he's holding out for sure.


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 6, 2015)

A





Shars said:


> My dear, you are the new highlighter queen!!   Such an awesome collection. One day if you get time, I'd love to see comparison swatches of your shimmer bricks!!


  Agreed! Your collection made my heart skip a beat, some drool drip, inspired me to google and then my husband looked over and said...no...just slowly back away from the highlight list.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


> This is how I know I found my people! Can't be at work all day without a highlight!!!   I'm all by myself beaming in the middle of paperwork some colourpop wisp today


 Beautiful!!! And no highlighter is generally a big no-no for me haha


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

Hey people my Blushed Copper is here and babyyy!!! Here is a swatch on my wrist and just know the pic does her absolutely NO JUSTICE!!! U have to see this in person


----------



## montREALady (May 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Hey people my Blushed Copper is here and babyyy!!! Here is a swatch on my wrist and just know the pic does her absolutely NO JUSTICE!!! U have to see this in person


  Got when it came out in March, love it!


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Hey people my Blushed Copper is here and babyyy!!! Here is a swatch on my wrist and just know the pic does her absolutely NO JUSTICE!!! U have to see this in person


 I use mine as a blush cause I'm too pale for it to be a highlighter but I love it it's a beautiful color


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> My dear, you are the new highlighter queen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL! I know the feeling too well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was a concentrated effort to track down some of those SB's like Brownie, Gold, Peony, Pink Oyster (which was an Asia exclusive), and Tawny. And I am still missing Plum - Why won't Bobbi just re-release Plum?!?!?!!! 

  Also, I realized I listed my Becca SSP as "Burnished Copper" instead of "Blushed Copper", oops! 

  I'm giving away Apripeach to a friend (it is unopened, lol) and I'll probably gift Sunspill too... there's just a lot plus things that I like better. We've all been there.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 6, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


> This is how I know I found my people! Can't be at work all day without a highlight!!!   I'm all by myself beaming in the middle of paperwork some colourpop wisp today


beautiful


----------



## boschicka (May 6, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Shars said:
> 
> 
> > My dear, you are the new highlighter queen!!   Such an awesome collection. One day if you get time, I'd love to see comparison swatches of your shimmer bricks!!
> ...


 I have a mini Plum Shimmer Brick from a set that was sold at Neimans or something.  Was it ever released as a full-size?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Monster and Sticky Sweet. This pic does not do the product justice.


    Beautiful Dilli---my kinda colors!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yes! And the sale ends in 8mins!


   Dang!!!  I got distracted by the Tom Ford summer collection.  Cindy and I will get together soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So I figured I would hop on the "list my highlighters" bandwagon particularly as a reminder that I don't need anything else anytime soon, or ever (although those Color Pop highlighters will one day be mine). It's actually not as bad as I thought it was going to be.
> 
> 
> *Becca*
> ...


    Awesome collection TT!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


>


  Beautiful!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Are you up yet?!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


>


  Wisp looks amazing on you!!!!


  I was going through some videos today and I heard that NARS is discontiuing the multiple in Palm Beach. So I looked up swatches decided it was pretty only to realize today that I own it already. Add that to my collection too.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 6, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I have a mini Plum Shimmer Brick from a set that was sold at Neimans or something. Was it ever released as a full-size?


  Nope. It's never been released as a full-size but Nectar and Sandstone were. I was didn't want to shell out the cash for the mini's at the time. They were not cheap as I remember.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Wisp looks amazing on you!!!!
> 
> 
> I was going through some videos today and I heard that NARS is discontiuing the multiple in Palm Beach. So I looked up swatches decided it was pretty *only to realize today that I own it already*. Add that to my collection too.


  LOL!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Wisp looks amazing on you!!!!
> 
> 
> I was going through some videos today and I heard that NARS is discontiuing the multiple in Palm Beach. So I looked up swatches decided it was pretty only to realize today that *I own it already. *Add that to my collection too.


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock: :lol:


  Dilli! That made me giggle! Can never shine to bright!  :cheer:


----------



## Shars (May 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I will definitely add it to my spring/summer to-do list. Nectar and Beach are probably my favorites but Rose Gold is really pretty too!
> 
> 
> LOL! I know the feeling too well.
> ...


  Thank you!!

  Ughh, I've heard good things about Plum! Why does Bobbi like to play games? Just make the darn things perm already lol. Like that Bronze Glow from last holiday... I don't know why it isn't permanent!


----------



## YarahFlower (May 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you!!  Ughh, I've heard good things about Plum! Why does Bobbi like to play games? Just make the darn things perm already lol. *Like that Bronze Glow from last holiday... I don't know why it isn't permanent!*


  seriously.


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 7, 2015)

I'm loving wet n wild Hollywood boulevard I've worn it all week it gives me such a pretty golden glow. I like that's it's only $5 cause I'm not afraid to toss it in my purse I don't like carrying my $30+ highlighters with me I'm afraid I'll lose them or they'll break. I have the champagne pink wnw highlighter as well but I never tried it with my new fan brush so I will have to revisit it. (I had trouble getting it to show up before)


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 7, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


> This is how I know I found my people! Can't be at work all day without a highlight!!!   I'm all by myself beaming in the middle of paperwork some colourpop wisp today


 You are so pretty, WOW!


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 7, 2015)

My Manizer sisters won't be here for another few weeks most likely, but did I let that fact stop me from buying ANOTHER highlighter today?

  OF COURSE I DIDN'T! 

  Totally just ordered the Illamasqua Sculpting Powder Duo in Heliopolis and Lumos. Matte contour + shimmery highlight = right up my alley. 

  Sigh. I'm hopeless.


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I'm loving wet n wild Hollywood boulevard I've worn it all week it gives me such a pretty golden glow. I like that's it's only $5 cause I'm not afraid to toss it in my purse I don't like carrying my $30+ highlighters with me I'm afraid I'll lose them or they'll break. I have the champagne pink wnw highlighter as well but I never tried it with my new fan brush so I will have to revisit it. (I had trouble getting it to show up before)


 retty: I have heard great things about Hollywood and seen some perdy swatches. I feel like I need to just go over to walgreens and get it already but I wanna see it gleaming on someone's cheekbones. For me swatches don't always translate on my cheeks.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Ughh, I've heard good things about Plum! *Why does Bobbi like to play games?* Just make the darn things perm already lol. Like that Bronze Glow from last holiday... I don't know why it isn't permanent!


    I agree Shars!  I'm too old to be chasing makeup.  If it isn't readily available I'm moving on.  That business strategy stops working at some point----limiting supply to 
   bolster demand.  She needs to look more critically at MAC---------because MAC is now losing money!


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 7, 2015)

Day 2 of colourpop highlighters: stole the show, she's a lot more subdued then wisp and wee pink but still a beaut! First in natural light and second in not natural light...the not natural makes it look way more awesome-er-er


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


>


    Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Shars (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I agree Shars!  I'm too old to be chasing makeup.  If it isn't readily available I'm moving on.  That business strategy stops working at some point----limiting supply to
> bolster demand.  She needs to look more critically at MAC---------because MAC is now losing money!


  For sure! If you don't want my money badly enough to make enough stock so I don't have to lose sleep and camp out by my laptop, then fine! There are loads of other brands looking for me to part with my money.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> I remember that stealthy restock earlier this year *smh*. Granted, that's not the first time she restocked. Hopefully she'll come to her senses and make more. If not, plenty of other pretties out there!
> *For sure! If you don't want my money badly enough to make enough stock so I don't have to lose sleep and camp out by my laptop, then fine! There are loads of other brands looking for me to part with my money. *


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I agree Shars!  I'm too old to be chasing makeup.  If it isn't readily available I'm moving on.  That business strategy stops working at some point----limiting supply to
> bolster demand.  She needs to look more critically at MAC---------because MAC is now losing money!


  Is that true that MAC is loosing money?! Hehehehe...


----------



## montREALady (May 7, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


> retty: I have heard great things about Hollywood and seen some perdy swatches. I feel like I need to just go over to walgreens and get it already but I wanna see it gleaming on someone's cheekbones. For me swatches don't always translate on my cheeks.


  Girl it's $6, trust me, YOU will make it gleam with those wonderful cheekbones of yours. Nothing to worry about.  Anyone get any Colorpop bronzers?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone get any Colorpop bronzers?


  No, but I just added Happy Hour to my wish list!


----------



## jaymuse (May 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So I figured I would hop on the "list my highlighters" bandwagon particularly as a reminder that I don't need anything else anytime soon, or ever (although those Color Pop highlighters will one day be mine). It's actually not as bad as I thought it was going to be.
> 
> 
> *Becca*
> ...


  Can I just play in your highlighters one day??!???! Awesome collex!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> OKAY?!?!
> 
> Get wid it Bobbi!!!
> 
> ...


   Yes---I heard that from an industry insider.  I wondered what was up because I get Emails from MAC at least once a day about their products----I delete them, but I've 
   never gotten this much correspondence from MAC.


----------



## mel33t (May 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Girl it's $6, trust me, YOU will make it gleam with those wonderful cheekbones of yours. Nothing to worry about.  Anyone get any Colorpop bronzers?


  I picked up a few of the Bronzers: Pool Side, Bon Voyage, and Paradise Cove along with some of their highlighters. I've yet to try them!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes---I heard that from an industry insider.  I wondered what was up because I get Emails from MAC at least once a day about their products----I delete them, but I've[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   never gotten this much [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]correspondence from MAC.[/COLOR]


I can believe it  I got turn off from mac a couple times myself  And my patience is good


----------



## allthingsglam (May 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes---I heard that from an industry insider.  I wondered what was up because I get Emails from MAC at least once a day about their products----I delete them, but I've[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   never gotten this much [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]correspondence from MAC.[/COLOR]


me too about 3 emails a day  For the same collection I knew something was up  I said mac must be losing money  Pushing products hard I hope they get it together quick


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Ughh, I've heard good things about Plum! Why does Bobbi like to play games? Just make the darn things perm already lol. Like that Bronze Glow from last holiday... I don't know why it isn't permanent!


  I remember when it launched in stores. I swatched it and Copper Diamond. I found the Bronze Glow was a bit chunkier than CD. So I bought CD. Now I want BG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It wasn't until I saw it on some WOC blogger. That shine was AMAZING!!! Now I want it and can't have it. I'm hoping she brings it back for this holiday.


----------



## Monsy (May 8, 2015)

I never receive any emails from mac even though I am signed up lol

  but I am not surprised at them loosing money with them playing stupid hard to get games


----------



## montREALady (May 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I never receive any emails from mac even though I am signed up lol
> 
> but I am not surprised at them loosing money with them playing stupid hard to get games


  Omg you're lucky. I get at the very least one a day. Hilarious, they stalk you when they're slow then diss you when they have something hot. I can't. Did you get any Huggables?


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Same here. She's mine. Soon. Ha!  I'm rocking it today. It's so pigmented, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cart running here. Almost purchased last night then fell asleep. OMG, old age. Literally, I checked my phone this a.m when I woke up and it was on the Colourpop cart. :haha:  I looked at Happy Hour initially then wondered if it was too dark. I'm kind of all over the place with the bronzers.  Nice!!  Omg you're lucky. I get at the very least one a day. Hilarious, they stalk you when they're slow then diss you when they have something hot. I can't. Did you get any Huggables?


  Oooo soooo pretty!!! You look gorgeous REALady! That's it! I am running out for an early lunch to get me some Hollywood blvd!


----------



## montREALady (May 8, 2015)

iwasfabulous said:


> Oooo soooo pretty!!! You look gorgeous REALady! That's it! I am running out for an early lunch to get me some Hollywood blvd!


  Thanks! Yes get it! I know with your beauty and that beautiful lighting at your job you will blow us away with the photos! Can't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  OMG, I really need more sleep, the under eye bags realllly bother me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## montREALady (May 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ok I'm late here but I forgot to bring a highlighter to work and a coworker who is about a NC25 had Soft and Gentle in her stash n she suggested I use it... Now I was hesitant because of its intensity and general color when swatched but she gave me LIFE once I buffed her out a lil!!! It's different from my usual golden bronze highlight and I love it... On my NW43 skin it's a shimmery champagne color, and blends out nicely... Now it's dramatic but I can go softer for daytime by simply tapping the brush instead of swiping


  I got it a few weeks ago at my cco and love it!! Girl, a lot of those shades will look fab on you!


----------



## pinkcrush (May 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I got it a few weeks ago at my cco and love it!! Girl, a lot of those shades will look fab on you!


 What shades r u referring to??? I have Cheeky Bronze too! I returned Global Glow because it had a icy silvery frosty tone  that I just didn't like on my skin tone but somehow I ️ Soft and Gentle... It's lighter but not as icy and cold


----------



## montREALady (May 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> What shades r u referring to??? I have Cheeky Bronze too! I returned Global Glow because it had a icy silvery frosty tone that I just didn't like on my skin tone but somehow I ️ Soft and Gentle... It's lighter but not as icy and cold


  Those champagne shades outside of your usual golden bronze.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Those champagne shades outside of your usual golden bronze.


 Ok kool any recommendations???


----------



## Prettypackages (May 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Are you up yet?!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *iwasfabulous*
> ...


  very pretty. 
  Quote:


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 8, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 

 
*which one is which? *




  From L to R it's Cindy, Mary, Betty.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Same here. She's mine. Soon. Ha!  I'm rocking it today. It's so pigmented, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a cart running here. Almost purchased last night then fell asleep. OMG, old age. Literally, I checked my phone this a.m when I woke up and it was on the Colourpop cart. :haha:  I looked at Happy Hour initially then wondered if it was too dark. I'm kind of all over the place with the bronzers.  Nice!!  Omg you're lucky. I get at the very least one a day. Hilarious, they stalk you when they're slow then diss you when they have something hot. I can't. Did you get any Huggables?


love this glow  This highlighter is perfect on u  Stunningggg


----------



## allthingsglam (May 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I never receive any emails from mac even though I am signed up lol  but I am not surprised at them loosing money with them playing stupid hard to get games


u lucky  They was blowing my email up  Of course it was about stuff I didn't want When I sign up to get alerts for riri  Marylin and many others I got them all to late  But that's mac


----------



## Shars (May 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I remember when it launched in stores. I swatched it and Copper Diamond. I found the Bronze Glow was a bit chunkier than CD. So I bought CD. Now I want BG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You need it!! I hope it does come back. The trick with it is because it's sooo pigmented, it may look chunky, but it's just all the particles bunched up. Once you buff that bad girl out, she's to die for! I wanted to get Copper Diamond but then I changed my mind. I have too many similar HLs. I'm trying now to diverse and get more pinky/red toned ones. I either want one of the Rose or Nectar shimmer bricks by BB or the Pink Mosaic shimmer bloc by LM. Just got the Peach Mosaic by LM and love it!!


----------



## montREALady (May 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> very pretty   which one is which?      very pretty.


  Sorry at the time everyone in the convo knew the colors!  





Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> From L to R it's Cindy, Mary, Betty.


  Thanks!  





allthingsglam said:


> love this glow  This highlighter is perfect on u  Stunningggg


  Thaaaanks!


----------



## YarahFlower (May 8, 2015)

This highlighter is the $#@! :thud:  Definitely BU worthy! 





  Lol, I'm on the freeway swatching for ya'll! Hubby is driving


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 8, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


  Oooooo! Is Laura Gellar at Ulta?


----------



## YarahFlower (May 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Oooooo! Is Laura Gellar at Ulta?


 sure is!


----------



## jenise (May 8, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> This highlighter is the $#@! :thud:  Definitely BU worthy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just ordered this yesterday since laura geller has a 25 off right now


----------



## Vineetha (May 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> I just ordered this yesterday since laura geller has a 25 off right now


 :shock: didn't need to know about that sale  :lol:


----------



## YarahFlower (May 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> I just ordered this yesterday since laura geller has a 25 off right now


  You're going to love it!!!...I was going to get my BU from ulta, but I will go to her site! Thank you so much!!! :hug:  





Vineetha said:


> :shock: didn't need to know about that sale  :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


    Exactly!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 8, 2015)

jenise said:


> I just ordered this yesterday since laura geller has a 25 off right now


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I never receive any emails from mac even though I am signed up lol
> 
> bu*t I am not surprised at them loosing money with them playing stupid hard to get games *


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


>






Go Dilli, go Dilli


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Oooooo! Is Laura Gellar at Ulta?


   I think I saw that at Nordies too a while ago.  She also has a Contour, highlight and color with a three-in-one palette---baked color & contour--limited edition


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Same here. She's mine. Soon. Ha!
> 
> I'm rocking it today. It's so pigmented, I love it!
> 
> ...


  Oh Beautiful!!!!  Monte it looks really good on you!!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (May 8, 2015)

Just went to order my BU laura geller highlighter in GH, I didn't finalize my order because even with the 25% off coupon, you end up paying what you'd pay in store. Reason being, her ground shipping is almost 8 dollars! Then you have to factor in taxes...I have an Ulta close by me, I'm going to pop in tomorrow to pick it up...unless someone has a free shipping code


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Just went to order my BU laura geller highlighter in GH, I didn't finalize my order because even with the 25% off coupon, you end up paying what you'd pay in store. Reason being, *her ground shipping is almost 8 dollars! *Then you have to factor in taxes...I have an Ulta close by me, I'm going to pop in tomorrow to pick it up...unless someone has a free shipping code


 I absolutely HATE paying for shipping---we're spoiled because so many places offer it now---we've come to expect 
   it.  I wouldn't order it either!!!


----------



## crystalzi (May 8, 2015)

So have any of you ladies had a chance to try your colourpop highlighters left? After trying them these past few days I have to say they are amazing. I wore wisp as a highlighter and tasty as a blush today and omg the glow! I heard a couple people say they "don't set" but they last all day on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> So have any of you ladies had a chance to try your *colourpop highlighters left? After trying them these past few days I have to say they are amazing.* I wore wisp as a highlighter and tasty as a blush today and omg the glow! I heard a couple people say they "don't set" but they last all day on me.


   I'm not listening I'm not listening   I'm not listening   I'm not listening   I'm not listening   I'm not listening   I'm not 
   listening   I'm not listening lalalalalalalalalalalalala.


----------



## YarahFlower (May 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I absolutely HATE paying for shipping---we're spoiled because so many places offer it now---we've come to expect[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   it.  I wouldn't order it either!!![/COLOR] :bigthumb:


  I get offended when a company doesn't offer free shipping! We're spoiled! But we deserve it


----------



## Yazmin (May 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> crystalzi said:
> 
> 
> > So have any of you ladies had a chance to try your *colourpop highlighters left? After trying them these past few days I have to say they are amazing.* I wore wisp as a highlighter and tasty as a blush today and omg the glow! I heard a couple people say they "don't set" but they last all day on me.
> ...


Time to dip your toe in the ColourPop pond, Meddy!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 9, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I get offended when a company doesn't offer free shipping! We're spoiled! But we deserve it


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 9, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> So have any of you ladies had a chance to try your colourpop highlighters left? After trying them these past few days I have to say they are amazing. I wore wisp as a highlighter and tasty as a blush today and omg the glow! I heard a couple people say they "don't set" but they last all day on me.


  I wore wisp yesterday!!!! These highlighters are awesome! What brush are you using?  I tried about 5 brushes and none of them picked up the highlighters well. I decided to pat the highlighters on with my finger and blend them with my Sedona Lace 773 and it works pretty good.


----------



## jenise (May 9, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> You're going to love it!!!...I was going to get my BU from ulta, but I will go to her site! Thank you so much!!! :hug: :lol:





DILLIGAF said:


>


 Here to help ladies. Hahaha.  I got free shipping!


----------



## jenise (May 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :shock: didn't need to know about that sale  :lol:


 :lol: ️


----------



## charismafulltv (May 9, 2015)

jenise said:


> :lol: ️


 Do you know how fast they ship?


----------



## omohegbe (May 9, 2015)

Got my shipping notification for Colorpop highlighters: Monster, Most Necessary, and Avalon. should get it by monday


----------



## jenise (May 9, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Do you know how fast they ship?


 So fast!! I already received my order today.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Time to dip your toe in the ColourPop pond, Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> Got my shipping notification for Colorpop highlighters: Monster, Most Necessary, and Avalon. should get it by monday


----------



## Ernie (May 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I absolutely HATE paying for shipping---we're spoiled because so many places offer it now---we've come to expect[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   it.  I wouldn't order it either!!![/COLOR] :bigthumb:


 Same here, I refuse to pay for shipping. Many times I leave a cart with stuff in it, forget about it and I can an email from the company offering free shipping.    





crystalzi said:


> So have any of you ladies had a chance to try your colourpop highlighters left? After trying them these past few days I have to say they are amazing. I wore wisp as a highlighter and tasty as a blush today and omg the glow! I heard a couple people say they "don't set" but they last all day on me.


 Loving them!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm not listening I'm not listening   I'm not listening   I'm not listening   I'm not listening   I'm not listening   I'm not[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   listening   I'm not listening [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]lalalalalalalalalalalalala.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]


 :eyelove: They are gorgeous!


----------



## Ernie (May 9, 2015)

Regarding Colourpop, excellent customer service. I got my order of highlighters and one of them was broken. I sent an email to them and they sent me a code to use to order a new one with free shipping. Didn't even have to send the broken one back.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 10, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> So have any of you ladies had a chance to try your colourpop highlighters left? After trying them these past few days I have to say they are amazing. I wore wisp as a highlighter and tasty as a blush today and omg the glow! I heard a couple people say they "don't set" but they last all day on me.


  I went out to lunch with my family yesterday.  We were seated in a booth with mirrors all around it *and* next to a window..  When I slid into the booth, I gasped and said "oh my highlight!."  The hostess laughed but my family ignored my craziness.  So embarrassing!

  Oh I was wearing Colourpop Most Necessary for the first time.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 10, 2015)

jenise said:


> So fast!! I already received my order today.


 Oh wow!!!


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 10, 2015)

I never posted mine at the start of this thread so here is my list:  theBalm _Cindy-Lou Manizer_ Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed _Opal_ Benefit _Watt's Up!_ Chanel _Dentelle Précieuse_ Illuminating Powder Chanel _Camelia de Plumes_ Highlighting Powder Estée Lauder _Crystal Baby_ Pure Color Illuminating Powder Gelée Laura Mercier Face Illuminator _Indiscretion_ Laura Mercier Matte Radiance Baked Powder _01_  MAC _Soft and Gentle_ MSF - still BNIB, I just can't commit to opening it! MAC _Stereo Rose_ MSF - still BNIB and going in the CB Too Faced _Candlelight Glow_ Highlighting Powder Duo - same as S&G because I'm ridiculous  Top Shop Glow Highlighter _Polished_ Top Shop Glow Highlighter _Gleam_ Wet n Wild Shimmer Palette _Hollywood Boulevard_  And I gave in and ordered ColourPop's _Butterfly Beach_ last week! Depending on how I like it, I'm considering _Wisp_ but I've read it's a dupe for Becca _Opal_ so I'm not sure... Also thinking about Sticky Sweet to pair with UD _Rapture_ annnnd _Teasecake_ but that one doesn't look like much in T's review photos.


----------



## montREALady (May 10, 2015)

FYI, Overstock has good prices on theBalm stuff. Betty Lou is $14.99 and Cindy & Mary are $16.99...

  http://www.overstock.com/Health-Beauty/Makeup/TheBalm,/brand,/3237/cat.html?sort=top+sellers


----------



## smileyt06 (May 11, 2015)

Just ordered Mac Daddy's two new diamond glow powders. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 11, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Loving them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    You know Ernie that happened to me once----I did order the item once I was offered free shipping.  I can't remember which store but it was pretty cool when it happened.

​   I'm doing a personal challenge this month----a different highlighter everyday for the entire month. I'm trying to use some that I've neglected for a while.  I saw those pretty 
   swatches but I'm not biting this time.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 11, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I went out to lunch with my family yesterday.  We were seated in a booth with mirrors all around it *and* next to a window..  When I slid into the booth, I gasped and said "oh my highlight!."  The hostess laughed but my family ignored my craziness.  So embarrassing!
> 
> Oh I was wearing Colourpop Most Necessary for the first time.
> 
> ...


  I keep forgetting about him...


----------



## montREALady (May 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *NO problem. I was trying to go back and look.  I think I was getting sleepy and thought posting the question would be easier. LOL *
> 
> 
> Were you amazed at your own highlight? LOL
> I keep forgetting about him...


  OMG, I fall asleep mid-post almost nightly


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 11, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> So have any of you ladies had a chance to try your colourpop highlighters left? After trying them these past few days I have to say they are amazing. I wore wisp as a highlighter and tasty as a blush today and omg the glow! I heard a couple people say they "don't set" but they last all day on me.


  I ordered three and have gotten a chance to wear all of them (wisp, smoke'n'whistles, and stole the show). I LOVE THEM ALL! I personally have not had trouble getting them to stay on all day but I would imagine that oily gals would maybe feel that way since these more like a cream highlighter than a powder to me. If you have trouble getting, say, Benefits Watts Up or Josie Maran's liquid highlight to last all day without putting a powder highlight on top then maybe you would have trouble. Either way I think these are ABSOLUTELY worth it. Would 100% choose these over the pricier high end cream options out there. Here is smoke'n'whistles. I posted wisp and stole the show late last week too.


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


>








 Plus you can always throw on the coupon code "thanksbabe" for $5 off for the shipping and try at least one!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 12, 2015)

The Lou sisters are en route!!!


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> The Lou sisters are en route!!!








The triplets!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> The triplets!!


  *sings Rihanna's Shine Bright Like A Diamond*


----------



## Shars (May 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *sings Rihanna's Shine Bright Like A Diamond*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *sings Rihanna's Shine Bright Like A Diamond*


----------



## pinkcrush (May 15, 2015)

I just picked up MAC Mineralize eye shadow duo in Spiced Metal and it makes a fierce highlighting duo... I've gotten into multi-use items alot lately... The pic does the bronze shade absolutely no justice


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I just picked up MAC Mineralize eye shadow duo in Spiced Metal and it makes a fierce highlighting duo... I've gotten into multi-use items alot lately... The pic does the bronze shade absolutely no justice


  Ooh! This looks very pretty.  I need to look into this.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 16, 2015)

Yea check it out because the bronze shade is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I just picked up MAC Mineralize eye shadow duo in Spiced Metal and it makes a fierce highlighting duo... I've gotten into multi-use items alot lately... The pic does the bronze shade absolutely no justice


 Very pretty.  I love multipurpose products but I often forget to use them in multiple ways


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> *sings Rihanna's Shine Bright Like A Diamond*


   Yeah---you're the one who introduced me to those triplets too Miss Dilli


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

I may or may not have just ordered the Josie Maran Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil



How could I not-----Ebates is 16% cashback _*today*_ _*only*_ at Sephora.


----------



## omohegbe (May 16, 2015)

still havent gotten a shipping notification for my Luminizers from Hautelook


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 16, 2015)

My baby girls came today!!!


----------



## boschicka (May 16, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> still havent gotten a shipping notification for my Luminizers from Hautelook


Hautelook usually takes 2-3 weeks to ship. No? They should have had a shipping estimate on the item page and I think you can still view it if you log into your account and check the order.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I may or may not have just ordered the Josie Maran Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil[/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]How could I not-----Ebates is 16% cashback _*today*_ _*only*_ at Sephora.[/COLOR]


 GET IT!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> GET IT!


  I did already---that was just very tongue-in-cheek


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> My baby girls came today!!!






  That's awesome!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Hautelook usually takes 2-3 weeks to ship. No? They should have had a shipping estimate on the item page and I think you can still view it if you log into your account and check the order.


   Bosch, Bosch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh Bosch where are you!!!!  Guess what?  All three dresses fit PERFECTLY.  Now I just need to decide which one to wear to the first 
  wedding at the end of this month.  I am over the moon, and I owe at all to you!!!


----------



## boschicka (May 16, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Hautelook usually takes 2-3 weeks to ship. No? They should have had a shipping estimate on the item page and I think you can still view it if you log into your account and check the order.
> Bosch, Bosch
> 
> 
> ...








  Couldn't be happier to help such a lovely lady, inside and out.  Enjoy!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Couldn't be happier to help such a lovely lady, inside and out.  Enjoy!


   Awww what a really sweet thing to say.  Thank you Bosch!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> OMG, I fall asleep mid-post almost nightly


  with my laptop on my lap. LOL


----------



## Shars (May 17, 2015)

omohegbe said:


> still havent gotten a shipping notification for my Luminizers from Hautelook


  It takes a while to ship out but when they do, you get the items in about 2 days.


----------



## TinTin (May 17, 2015)

My current stash:

  Burberry Gold Glow Fragranced Luminizing Powder
Chanel _Dentelle Précieuse_ Illuminating Powder
Chanel _Camelia de Plumes_ Highlighting Powder
Chantecaille Les Petales de Rose Illuminiating Face Powder
Cle de Peau Luminizing Face Enhancer in Sand Beige
  Guerlain Meteorites Wulong Exceptional Pressed Powder
  Guerlain Meteorites Perles du Dragon Illuminating Powder
  Guerlain Meteorites Perles D'etoiles
  Guerlain Meteorites Voyage Exceptional Pressed Powder
  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette
  Kanebo media Bright Up Powder 
  Paul & Joe Face Powder S
Wet n Wild Reserve Your Cabana
YSL Touche Eclat 1.5
YSL Touche Eclat 2.0

  ...and I just ordered a travel size of Becca's liquid shimmering skin perfecter in moonstone sight unseen after seeing Tati's review on YT.

  Can't stop, won't stop.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 17, 2015)

TinTin said:


> My current stash:
> 
> Burberry Gold Glow Fragranced Luminizing Powder
> Chanel _Dentelle Précieuse_ Illuminating Powder
> ...


  The liquid version of Moonstone is so pretty. Prettier than the liquid version of Opal I think.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 17, 2015)

I rocked Cindy-Lou today on top of my tarte blush in Tickled. Lovin' it!


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 17, 2015)

I get my Manizer sisters tomorrow! Hooray!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I get my Manizer sisters tomorrow! Hooray!


  Woot Woot!!

  I might do a "no blush, just bronze" look tomorrow with Topaz and Betty Lou and Blushed Copper around my contour.


----------



## montREALady (May 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> with my laptop on my lap. LOL


----------



## montREALady (May 17, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> The liquid version of Moonstone is so pretty. Prettier than the liquid version of Opal I think.


  Is it? Because the Opal liquid is aiight to me but the powder is love.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2015)

TinTin said:


> My current stash:
> 
> Burberry Gold Glow Fragranced Luminizing Powder
> Chanel _Dentelle Précieuse_ Illuminating Powder
> ...


   Great start!!!  I love your selections.   Expect your stash to grow exponentially-------these highlighter addicts mean business!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I get my Manizer sisters tomorrow! Hooray!






I hope you love them!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Woot Woot!!
> 
> I might do a "no blush, just bronze" look tomorrow with Topaz and Betty Lou and Blushed Copper around my contour.


   Whoa fancy!!!!  I like doing just bronzer & highlighter sometimes.  Are you posting a pic of this look???


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Is it? Because the Opal liquid is aiight to me but the powder is love.


   The powders are just so much easier.  That said,  Josie Maran *Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil* only because it's supposed to be cream to powder.  
   I also ordered Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed* to mix with my foundation.


   My name is Meddy and I'm addicted to highlighters!!!!


----------



## Shars (May 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The powders are just so much easier.  That said,  Josie Maran *Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil* only because it's supposed to be cream to powder.
> I also ordered Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed* to mix with my foundation.
> 
> 
> My name is Meddy and *I'm addicted to highlighters!!!!*


  I think you meant makeup in general!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think you meant makeup in general!


 You would know----takes one to know one!


----------



## Shars (May 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You would know----takes one to know one!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2015)

Shars said:


>


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Is it? Because the Opal liquid is aiight to me but the powder is love.


  The powder is love yas! Moonstone liquid is on my Sephora loves list. The Moonstone powder version is nice and the poured is even nicer. I bought the poured but returned it because I didn't feel like I needed it right now, but I'm going to get it during the F&F, and I'll probably pick up Rose Gold too, which will only make me want Opal so I can complete the family. 

  I hope Becca has another LE SSP and that it is plum hued. Are you reading this Becca?!?!


----------



## Ernie (May 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I may or may not have just ordered the Josie Maran Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil[/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]How could I not-----Ebates is 16% cashback _*today*_ _*only*_ at Sephora.[/COLOR]


 I bought that as well, subtle but pretty!


----------



## pinkcrush (May 18, 2015)

I just got Becca Topaz!!! It's very pigmented and gives me a more toned down daytime appropriate gleam... I like my contour of choice, then Topaz and a lil pop of Opal just under the eye sockets to brighten instead of concealer... I noticed my LA Girl concealer had to be set just so in order for my shimmery highlights to go on smoothly... I will only be using LA Girl when I'm not adding a shimmery highlight... If I need a base for let's say Opal or Topaz I will use a pressed powder 2-3 shades lighter... It was getting streaky and we simply CANNOT have that haha


----------



## pinkcrush (May 18, 2015)

Anyone doing any cheek ombres??? Yesterday I wore Blunt as a contour with Brown Script to blend it out, Blushed Copper as blush and a soft gold color from Forever21 to highlight... It was amazing y'all... I have a pic but of course it did the look 0 justice


----------



## montREALady (May 18, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> The powder is love yas! Moonstone liquid is on my Sephora loves list. The Moonstone powder version is nice and the poured is even nicer. I bought the poured but returned it because I didn't feel like I needed it right now, but I'm going to get it during the F&F, and I'll probably pick up Rose Gold too, which will only make me want Opal so I can complete the family.
> 
> I hope Becca has another LE SSP and that it is plum hued. Are you reading this Becca?!?!


  I love the RG SSP, I have a sample that I can use for a while, lol. Like the powder too. I need to add Moonstone to my loves. I should try a poured...what is your fav poured?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Anyone doing any* c**heek ombres*??? Yesterday I wore Blunt as a contour with Brown Script to blend it out, Blushed Copper as blush and a soft gold color from Forever21 to highlight... It was amazing y'all... I have a pic but of course it did the look 0 justice


  I didn't realize that was a thing. Or rather that it was called that. I do sometimes tonally match my blush and highlight, or choose my contour shade based on my blush color family. Is it an ombre with just two colors though?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I like liquids too. I even like layering, a liquid then a powder on top for more POP! The veil was very subtle but pretty, I want the stick. I have the JM liquid and I love it! Talk about shine bright like a diamond!
> 
> I love the RG SSP, I have a sample that I can use for a while, lol. Like the powder too. I need to add Moonstone to my loves. I should try a poured...what is your fav poured?


  Topaz is the only poured that I kept and it has the best texture. Even though I returned Moonstone I liked it a lot. And based on swatches and personal experience  I liked Topaz and Moonstone the most. Followed by Opal then Rose Gold. I have no use for Pearl. Sorry Pearl, I know someone out there loves you!  

  ETA: I feel like if you have Moonstone poured you don't have to Opal and vise versa. They are different of course, and who am I kidding, everyone in this thread can expound upon the nuances of their differences, but I like Moonstone better than Opal in the poured. It just seemed more sophisticated to me. And the liquid and poured versions have more of a iridescent, dimensional quality. Moonstone is so underrated.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 18, 2015)

BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Poured in Topaz has me like


----------



## pinkcrush (May 18, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I didn't realize that was a thing. Or rather that it was called that. I do sometimes tonally match my blush and highlight, or choose my contour shade based on my blush color family. Is it an ombre with just two colors though?


 That's my name for it lol... I definitely agree on tonal matching because if I'm doing an ombré with let's say UD Bittersweet with Full of Joy a highlight, I will contour with MUFE blush 9 which is a deep purple


----------



## pinkcrush (May 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Poured in Topaz has me like :nanas:


 Glad u love it!!! I got a sample of the liquid and it didn't move me... The poured is more intense I imagine???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Glad u love it!!! I got a sample of the liquid and it didn't move me... The poured is more intense I imagine???


  Yup. It's the most pigmented of the three formulas. The liquid is the least.


----------



## montREALady (May 18, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Yup. It's *the most pigmented of the three formulas*. The liquid is the least.


  Oh that's good to know! I recently got CG's TruMagic "The Luminizer" on clearance at Target. It's a skin perfecting balm and I think it may be the same or similar formula as the Becca poured. From what I remember when I swiped the poured. Likely no where as pigmented though.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 18, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Yup. It's the most pigmented of the three formulas. The liquid is the least.


 Ohhh ok lol... It's a cream, does it set properly???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ohhh ok lol... It's a cream, does it set properly???


  It doesn't set to powder or anything. But it's not slick either. It's like a cream blush or the MAC CCB's if you've ever used those. You pat it on and it stays. 

  http://www.temptalia.com/becca-shimmering-skin-perfectors-comparisons-swatches-application-tips


----------



## pinkcrush (May 18, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It doesn't set to powder or anything. But it's not slick either. It's like a cream blush or the MAC CCB's if you've ever used those. You pat it on and it stays.   http://www.temptalia.com/becca-shimmering-skin-perfectors-comparisons-swatches-application-tips


 Sounds like a mess for me!!! I sweat n get greasy at times so I better stick to my silky pressed Opal and Topaz thanx


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 18, 2015)

The Manizers joined the DLux house today! Woot! Loving all three of the girls. Mary Lou is just right for highlighting, Cindy Lou might end up being a little more of a blush than a highlighter, and Betty Lou is pretty clearly going to be... well, let's call her "an illuminating bronzer." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The real star of my Hautelook order, though, is the Cabana Boy blush. Holy crap... is he ever a heartbreaker.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I bought that as well, subtle but pretty!


    Is it really cream to powder Ernie???


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It doesn't set to powder or anything. But it's not slick either. It's like a cream blush or the MAC CCB's if you've ever used those. You pat it on and it stays.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/becca-shimmering-skin-perfectors-comparisons-swatches-application-tips


   Setting them w/a powder highlighter prolongs the wear time.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> The Manizers joined the DLux house today! Woot! Loving all three of the girls. Mary Lou is just right for highlighting, Cindy Lou might end up being a little more of a blush than a highlighter, and Betty Lou is pretty clearly going to be... well, let's call her "an illuminating bronzer."
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Enjoy the girls!!!!  I looked up Cabana Boy blush and it's really pretty---reminds me of Tom Ford's Wicked blush.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 18, 2015)

I've never posted in this thread before but I know some of you have mentioned it in other threads so I though this would be a good place to post that the Estee Lauder Courreges Illuminations powder is back in stock at Macy's. I was so disappointed I missed it and with 16% cash back at Macy's I couldn't resist so I just purchased it. My heart was beating so fast lol. 

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...=2072928&CategoryID=30077&RVI=PDP_2#pdpoffers


----------



## Ernie (May 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Is it really cream to powder Ernie???[/COLOR]


 Just a powder!


----------



## Ernie (May 18, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I've never posted in this thread before but I know some of you have mentioned it in other threads so I though this would be a good place to post that the Estee Lauder Courreges Illuminations powder is back in stock at Macy's. I was so disappointed I missed it and with 16% cash back at Macy's I couldn't resist so I just purchased it. My heart was beating so fast lol.   http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...=2072928&CategoryID=30077&RVI=PDP_2#pdpoffers


 I love that one, enjoy it!


----------



## montREALady (May 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I've never posted in this thread before but I know some of you have mentioned it in other threads so I though this would be a good place to post that the Estee Lauder Courreges Illuminations powder is back in stock at Macy's. I was so disappointed I missed it and with 16% cash back at Macy's I couldn't resist so I just purchased it. My heart was beating so fast lol.   http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...=2072928&CategoryID=30077&RVI=PDP_2#pdpoffers


  I had it in my cart because of your post in Sephora then fell asleep and when I jumped up a little before 3am ET (16% Ebates deadline!), it was OOS, wahhh. Saw Charisma's swatches and it's pretty.   





Ernie said:


> Just a powder!


  Yeah, definitely a powder. Meddy will be happy!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah, definitely a powder. Meddy will be happy!


  Too bad it sold out before you know it, but was it also available over at Macy's too? someone posted a link few hours ago.


----------



## montREALady (May 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Too bad it sold out before you know it, but was it also available over at Macy's too? someone posted a link few hours ago.


  Yes it was in my cart at Macys.com. I meant her post in the Sephora thread. She put it there too and that's where I saw it first.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yes it was in my cart at Macys.com. I meant her post in the Sephora thread. She put it there too and that's where I saw it first.


  Oh no! Hopefully there will be another restock. I just received my Laura Geller Gilded Honey and I'll post swatches soon. It's very pretty on the pan though.


----------



## montREALady (May 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Oh no! Hopefully there will be another restock. I just received my Laura Geller Gilded Honey and I'll post swatches soon. It's very pretty on the pan though.


  Almost ordered that one, I've seen it compared to WOG and they're quite similar.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2015)

If anything is compared to MAC whisper of gilt I immediately ignore it. I have WOG and I feel like the size of the compact is enough to keep me glowing for YEARS! I love WOG but I don't want to need backups or dupes. Gimmie a new highlighter! You know what I missed and want? MAC EDSF in Double Dimension. Why did I skip that thing!!!!! That said I still want to at least swatch the Laura Gellar Gilded Honey.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Poured in Topaz has me like


   oh geez, I think I'm backing out of this thread...  can't keep up! LOL


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, it's not that funny.
> 
> oh geez, I think I'm backing out of this thread...  can't keep up! LOL


  Before you back out make sure you pick up that BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Poured


----------



## Prettypackages (May 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Before you back out make sure you pick up that BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Poured


  no no no no...  *puts fingers over my eyes*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> If anything is compared to MAC whisper of gilt I immediately ignore it. I have WOG and I feel like the size of the compact is enough to keep me glowing for YEARS! *I love WOG but I don't want to need backups or dupes*. Gimmie a new highlighter! You know what I missed and want? MAC EDSF in Double Dimension. Why did I skip that thing!!!!! That said I still want to at least swatch the Laura Gellar Gilded Honey.


  The word on the curb is that WOG and Opal near dupes for each other, but is this really true?


----------



## Monsy (May 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> If anything is compared to MAC whisper of gilt I immediately ignore it. I have WOG and I feel like the size of the compact is enough to keep me glowing for YEARS! I love WOG but I don't want to need backups or dupes. Gimmie a new highlighter! *You know what I missed and want? MAC EDSF in Double Dimension. Why did I skip that thing!!!!! *That said I still want to at least swatch the Laura Gellar Gilded Honey.


  It is absolutely amazing! I skipped it also and then saw that Erine liked it so i was like ok I will order it whatever. I ended up loving it and using it so much I would love to have back up of it!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

It looks like the MUFE Pro Sculpting Duo might be a closer dupe for WOG?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> It is absolutely amazing! I skipped it also and then saw that Erine liked it so i was like ok I will order it whatever. I ended up loving it and using it so much I would love to have back up of it!


  I was going through a phase at the time when I thought I had too many highlighters. I must have been crazy!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It looks like the MUFE Pro Sculpting Duo might be a closer dupe for WOG?


  Hello Kiko Watershadow #208 do you want a new home? I think you do.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

It's crazy how much swatches differ from picture to picture and arm to arm: 






  Just out of curiosity, what is the MSF on the left?


----------



## mkoparanova (May 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> If anything is compared to MAC whisper of gilt I immediately ignore it. I have WOG and I feel like the size of the compact is enough to keep me glowing for YEARS! I love WOG but I don't want to need backups or dupes. Gimmie a new highlighter! You know what I missed and want? *MAC EDSF in Double Dimension*. Why did I skip that thing!!!!! That said I still want to at least swatch the Laura Gellar Gilded Honey.


  This is my only EDSF and I've used it 2-3 times but last week I tried it again (thanks to the highlighter challenge) and I looooved it! I was glowing. I hope they bring back some of these! I regret skipping Shape the future.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It's crazy how much swatches differ from picture to picture and arm to arm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Warm Blend? Brunette?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

Side note: When are people going to learn how to take a half-way decent photo of swatches?!?! I'm not saying you need a three point lighting set up but you clearly can't be 2 inches from your arm and using a flash. All we see is a silver blur!! Why are you uploading it to the internet?!?!  I cringe every time I see a photo that isn't white balanced, or overly saturated, or hell not even in focus! It really is mental gymnastics. I look at one, can tell that whites are blown out so maybe the product is more pigmented that the photo is letting on, in another I can see that it's too saturated and maybe the product isn't that warm or rich, in another there is a green cast... I know people are doing the best they can...

  BUT I saw a swatch yesterday with some bootleg form of an insta filter on it. I mean really?!?!?! #icant


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Warm Blend? Brunette?


  Nope. I've got both and it isn't either. I'm stumped. But it has to be from the collection that Warm Blend came from. Blonde, Brunette, and Redhead all have 4 stripes.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Side note: When are people going to learn how to take a half-way decent photo of swatches?!?! I'm not saying you need a three point lighting set up but you clearly can't be 2 inches from your arm and using a flash. All we see is a silver blur!! Why are you uploading it to the internet?!?!  I cringe every time I see a photo that isn't white balanced, or overly saturated, or hell not even in focus! It really is mental gymnastics. I look at one, can tell that whites are blown out so maybe the product is more pigmented that the photo is letting on, in another I can see that it's too saturated and maybe the product isn't that warm or rich, in another there is a green cast... I know people are doing the best they can...
> 
> BUT I saw a swatch yesterday with some bootleg form of an insta filter on it. I mean really?!?!?! #icant


  LMAO...  I've seen some where I wanted to tilt my monitor to see..  I can't talk though..


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> YOu're addicted...  LOL
> 
> LMAO...  I've seen some where I wanted to tilt my monitor to see..  I can't talk though..


 
@Prettypackages an INSTAGRAM FILTER!!!!!! What good is that photo to anyone?! It looks like an old polaroid!!!!! Why are you even bothering to put that on a blog?!?!

  Okay I really am done now. I just had to shout, shout let it all out for a second.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> YOu're addicted...  LOL
> 
> LMAO...  I've seen some where I wanted to tilt my monitor to see..  I can't talk though..


  I am. Specially since I have a Kiko store in this state. Mwahahahahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## Shars (May 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Side note: When are people going to learn how to take a half-way decent photo of swatches?!?! I'm not saying you need a three point lighting set up but you clearly can't be 2 inches from your arm and using a flash. All we see is a silver blur!! Why are you uploading it to the internet?!?!  I cringe every time I see a photo that isn't white balanced, or overly saturated, or hell not even in focus! It really is mental gymnastics. I look at one, can tell that whites are blown out so maybe the product is more pigmented that the photo is letting on, in another I can see that it's too saturated and maybe the product isn't that warm or rich, in another there is a green cast... I know people are doing the best they can...
> 
> BUT I saw a swatch yesterday with some bootleg form of an insta filter on it. I mean really?!?!?! #icant


  People misuse filters! You only need them if the original picture needs colour correcting.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm an amateur and even I take my swatch photos outside in daylight. I figure the people that want to see my swatches, want to see clear swatches.
> Sunny By Nature? I'm reaching at this point LOL
> 
> I am. Specially since I have a Kiko store in this state. Mwahahahahahahahaaaaa!


  Sunny By Nature is brown too.

  Maybe it is the pic.


  Maybe I should do the highlighter challenge too.  It sounds like fun.  I definitely have enough for one a day.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

Can we discuss the Armani Fluid Sheer please! How have these gone under my radar? I am tempted to add every single one to my Sephora Loves List. Does anyone have experience with them? How do they compare to Becca SPP's?


----------



## boschicka (May 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It's crazy how much swatches differ from picture to picture and arm to arm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smooth merge?  Triple fusion?


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (May 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It's crazy how much swatches differ from picture to picture and arm to arm:
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is the MSF on the left?


 It looks like smooth merge.


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (May 19, 2015)

On my nc45/nw40 skin tone Estée Lauder heat wave and WOG are exact dupes.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Just a powder!


   Do you believe the box, 1 of 2 arrived today from Sephora and I have not yet opened it!!!  




I need to open it----excited now!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> It looks like smooth merge.


  YES!! Thank you!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Do you believe the box, 1 of 2 arrived today from Sephora and I have not yet opened it!!!  [/COLOR]:yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]I need to open it----excited now!!![/COLOR]


 I'm excited for you as well Meddy!


----------



## Monsy (May 20, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Can we discuss the Armani Fluid Sheer please! How have these gone under my radar? I am tempted to add every single one to my Sephora Loves List. Does anyone have experience with them? How do they compare to Becca SPP's?


  They are very nice. Sheer and easy to work with. It's not dramatic highlight. Depending on your complexion some can be used as a blush, or underneath a blush for pop of color , or lighter one can be mixed with a liquid foundation

  I am suprised no one here mentiones NARS liquid illuminators?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> They are very nice. Sheer and easy to work with. It's not dramatic highlight. Depending on your complexion some can be used as a blush, or underneath a blush for pop of color , or lighter one can be mixed with a liquid foundation
> 
> *I am suprised no one here mentiones NARS liquid illuminators*?


  I played around with Orgasm but I preferred Becca's Rose Gold SSP. Then I decided to order Super Orgasm from ACW. I could't test it is person because my Sephora store didn't carry it and it's kind of a glitter bomb but if I use the _*tiniest*_ about mixed with another SSP I can pull it off. Laguna and Topaz look really similar though. And Copacabana looks like it would be beautiful or lighter skintones but I think it would be too much for me. I should really try and make the most out of Super Orgasm this summer because I feel like I can pull it off during the summer months but maybe not at any other time. 

  Speaking of Rose Gold I am SO glad I kept it. Application makes all the difference and since I started using the Real Techniques Stippling brush I've noticed a difference. I've even tried sweeping a bit of it over my under eye concealer with nice results.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 20, 2015)

20% at DermStore ladies! I am supposed to be on a super low-buy but I kind of wanted to get the Moonstone SSP and try mixing it with Topaz to see if I like wearing it that way. Le sigh.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 20, 2015)

Monsy said:


> They are very nice. Sheer and easy to work with. It's not dramatic highlight. Depending on your complexion some can be used as a blush, or underneath a blush for pop of color , or lighter one can be mixed with a liquid foundation
> 
> *I am suprised no one here mentiones NARS liquid illuminators? *


  I've been eyeing them for awhile, do you have any favourites?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm excited for you as well Meddy!


    I LOVE the Josie Marin *Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil*, and the Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in *Nectar*, 
   and the Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed*.  I think I'm done with buying 
   highlighters for a minute.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

Meddy's Collection upon joining this thread:

Armani *Belladonna* Highlighter Palette (Effecto Nudo Collection)
            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Champagne Gold*
            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal* (Soft Gold)
            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Rose Gold* (Soft Gold w/Rose Tones)
Benefit *High Beam* (cheekbone & nose highlight)
            Bobby Brown *Pink Peony* bronzing highlighter (BCA 2012)
            Chanel *Délice* Blush/Highlighter (White)
            Chanel *Dentelle Précieuse* Illuminating Face Powder
            Chanel *Mouche Dè Beautè* Illuminating Powder (Gold)
            Chanel *Poudre Signée Dè Chanel* Illuminating Powder
            Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20
            Dior *Amber Diamond* Skin Shimmer (Gold w/Bronze)
            Dior *Rose Diamond* Skin Shimmer (Pink w/Gold) Racenne
            Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Amber*
Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Golden Shimmer* Transat Collection
            Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Pink*
            Tom Ford *Fire Lust* Skin Illuminator (Shimmering Peach-pink)
            Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*
Guerlain Météorites Pearls *Dore 04*
Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Crystal Baby* (pale white pink)
            Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave* (Pale Gold Champagne)
            Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Modern Mercury* (Rose Gold)
            Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Shimmering Sands* (Peachy Bronze)                 
            Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Tease* (Soft Pink w/ Hint of Plum)
            Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Topaz Chameleon* (Coppery Bronze)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Adored* (Coral w/Beige Pigments)
            MAC Lustre Drops, *Barbados Girl* (Rose Gold Bronzer) RiRi Collection
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Blonde* (soft pink to rose degrade)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Center of the Universe* (Orange)
            MAC Highlight Powder, *Crew* Hey Sailor Collection (Soft peachy cream)                 
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish *Crystal Pink,* (pink champagne)MAC
            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Definitely Defined* (Silvery Pink)
            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Double Definition* (GoldPatina Bronze)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Earthshine*, (Tarnished Bonze w/Gold)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Earthshine*, (Tarnished Bronze e/Gold))
            MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Glorify* (Copper w/Golden Shimmer) 
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, ‘*Gold Deposit*’ (reflective golden bronze)                 
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, ‘*Gold Deposit’* (reflective golden bronze)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Lightscapade* (Soft Candlelit Beige)
            MAC Pressed Pigment, *Light Touch* (Mac Marilyn Monroe)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Light Year*, (Light Pink)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Lust* (Pale Pink w/Cranberry Pigments)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Pearl’* (Beige champagne)
            MAC Lustre Drops, *Pink Rebel* (Blue -pink w/gold pearl) Baking Beauties
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Porcelain Pink* (Soft Pinky Coral)
            MAC *Powder to the People*, Beth Ditto (Multi-purpose,Pink Polka Dot) 
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Rio* (Bronze w/Bright Pink Pigments)
            MAC ‘*Rose Quartz’*, Semi Precious Collection
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Red Head’* (Gold to salmon pink)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Scene to be Seen* (Mauve w/Pink Sheen)
            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Shape the Future* (Pastel Pink)
            MAC Iridescent Highlighting Powder/Loose, ‘*Silver Dusk*
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Soft & Gentle’* (gilded peach bronze)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Star Wonder,* (Plummy Pink)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Stereo Rose* (Coral w/Golden Bronze)
            MAC Lustre Drops, *‘Sun Rush’* (Peachy bronze w/gold pearl)
            MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Superb* (Soft Peachy Nude)
            MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Whisper of Guilt* (Soft White Gold) 
            Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* 5.5


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

Meddy's Collection _After_ joining this thread.  The Asterisk indicates those purchased after joining the thread.  I've added more than 10---that is to say, I stopped counting at 10!!!

 Kevyn Aucoin *Starlight* (Rose gold)*
Armani *Belladonna *Highlighter Palette (Effecto Nudo Collection)
            Balm, *Mary Lou Manizer,* (Champagne Hued)*
Balm*, Betty Lou,* (Honey Hued) Bronzing Highlighter*
            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Champagne Gold*(Bright Yellow)*
            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal *(Soft Gold)*
            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Rose Gold *(Soft Gold w/Rose Tones)*
            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Topaz* (Shimmering Copper)*
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Blushed Copper* (Copper w/Rosegold)*
Benefit *High Beam* (cheekbone & nose highlight)
            Bobbi Brown *Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick *Compact*
Bobbi Brown *Nectar* Shimmer Brick Compact*
            Bobbi Brown *Pink Peony* bronzing highlighter (BCA 2012)
            Bobbi Brown *Rose Shimmer Brick *Compact*
Bobbi Brown *Sandstone* Shimmer Brick Compact*
            Burberry *Gold Glow* Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01*
            Chanel *Délice* Blush/Highlighter (White)
            Chanel *Dentelle Précieuse* Illuminating Face Powder
            Chanel *Mouche Dè Beautè *Illuminating Powder (Gold)
            Chanel* Poudre Signée Dè Chanel *Illuminating Powder
            Chanel *Camélia De Plumes *Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20*
            Chanel *Lumière D’été * Collection Méditerranée Illuminating Powder*
            Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed*
            Dior *Amber Diamond *Skin Shimmer (Gold w/Bronze)
            Dior *Rose Diamond *Skin Shimmer (Pink w/Gold) Racenne
            Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Amber*
Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Golden Shimmer* Transat Collection
            Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Pink*
Estée Lauder *Courrèges* Estée Lauder Iridescent *Ball Highlighter**
Estée Lauder *Bronze Goddess *Illum Powder Gelée*
Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée,* Crystal Baby *(pale white pink)
            Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée, *Heat Wave *(Pale Gold Champagne)x2
            Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée, *Modern Mercury *(Rose Gold) x2
            Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée, *Shimmering Sands *(Peachy Bronze)                 
            Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée, *Tease *(Soft Pink w/ Hint of Plum)
            Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Topaz Chameleon *(Coppery Bronze)
            Estée Lauder Illum* Shimmering Nudes *Bronze Goddess(Pink stick)*
Tom Ford *Fire Lust* Skin Illuminator (Shimmering Peach-pink)
            Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*
Tom Ford *Softcore*, Blush & Highlighter Duo (Peach/Berry)* 01* 
            Tom Ford *Stroked *(Peachy-beige/Orange) *02*
Guerlain MétéoritesPerles *Aquarella*
Guerlain Météorites Perles *Blanc De Perle 00* (Snow White)
Guerlain Météorites Perles* d’Etoiles - *(Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer)
            Guerlain MétéoritesPerles* Dore 04* (Brown, Lavender, Gold)
            Guerlain MétéoritesPerles *Medium 03*
Guerlain Météorites Perles,* Perles Du Paradis *(Pink, Lavender, White)
            Guerlain Météorites Compact *03 Medium*
MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Adored* (Coral w/Beige Pigments)
            MAC Lustre Drops, *Barbados Girl* (Rose Gold Bronzer) RiRi Collection
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Blonde* (soft pink to rose degrade)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Center of the Universe* (Orange)
            MAC Highlight Powder,* Crew* Hey Sailor Collection (Soft peachy cream)                
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish *Crystal Pink,* (pink champagne)
            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Definitely Defined *(Silvery Pink)
            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Double Definition *(GoldPatina Bronze)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Earthshine*, (Tarnished Bonze w/Gold)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Earthshine*, (Tarnished Bronze e/Gold))
            MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Glorify* (Copper w/Golden Shimmer) 
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, ‘*Gold Deposit*’ (reflective golden bronze)                
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, ‘*Gold Deposit’* (reflective golden bronze)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish,* Lightscapade* (Soft Candlelit Beige)
            MAC Pressed Pigment, *Light Touch* (Mac Marilyn Monroe)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Light Year*, (Light Pink)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Lust* (Pale Pink w/Cranberry Pigments)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Pearl’ *(Beige champagne)
            MAC Lustre Drops, *Pink Rebel* (Blue -pink w/gold pearl) Baking Beauties
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Porcelain Pink* (Soft Pinky Coral)
            MAC *Powder to the People*, Beth Ditto (Multi-purpose,Pink Polka Dot) 
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Rio *(Bronze w/Bright Pink Pigments)
            MAC ‘*Rose Quartz’*, Semi Precious Collection
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Red Head’* (Gold to salmon pink)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish,* Scene to be Seen *(Mauve w/Pink Sheen)
            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Shape the Future* (Pastel Pink)
            MAC Iridescent Highlighting Powder/Loose, ‘*Silver Dusk*
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish,* ‘Soft & Gentle’* (gilded peach bronze)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Star Wonder,* (Plummy Pink)
            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Stereo Rose *(Coral w/Golden Bronze)
            MAC Lustre Drops, *‘Sun Rush’* (Peachy bronze w/gold pearl)
            MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter,* Superb* (Soft Peachy Nude)
            MAC *‘Too Chic’ *(Soft Peachy cream w/fine shimmer)
            MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Whisper of Guilt* (Soft White Gold) 
            Josie Maran *Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil**
Laura Mercier Face Illuminator Powder, *Indiscretion*
Laura Mercier *Peach Mosaic* Shimmer Bloc (golden pink/ bronze/ peach/ pearl)
            NARS *Albatross *Highlighting Blush (Cool toned Ivory)
            Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, *Face Sculpt & Highlight
            Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer
            Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* 5.5


----------



## Vineetha (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Whisper of Guilt* (Soft White Gold)               Josie Maran *Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil**
> Laura Mercier Face Illuminator Powder, *Indiscretion*
> Laura Mercier *Peach Mosaic* Shimmer Bloc (golden pink/ bronze/ peach/ pearl)
> NARS *Albatross *Highlighting Blush (Cool toned Ivory)
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Meddy's Collection upon joining this thread:[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Armani *Belladonna* Highlighter Palette (Effecto Nudo Collection)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Champagne Gold* [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal*  (Soft Gold) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Rose Gold*  (Soft Gold w/Rose Tones) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*            *Benefit *High Beam* (cheekbone & nose highlight)              Bobby Brown *Pink Peony* bronzing highlighter (BCA 2012)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Chanel *Délice* Blush/Highlighter (White)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Chanel *Dentelle Précieuse* Illuminating Face Powder[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Chanel *Mouche Dè Beautè* Illuminating Powder (Gold)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]             Chanel *Poudre Signée Dè Chanel* Illuminating Powder [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=64B3DF][COLOR=0000FF]             Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20 [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Dior *Amber Diamond* Skin Shimmer (Gold w/Bronze)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=E8A9C5][COLOR=0000FF]             Dior *Rose Diamond* Skin Shimmer (Pink w/Gold) Racenne [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Amber* [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*            *Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Golden Shimmer* Transat Collection[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Pink* [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Tom Ford *Fire Lust* Skin Illuminator (Shimmering Peach-pink)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2* [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*            *Guerlain Météorites Pearls *Dore 04* [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]*            *Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Crystal Baby* (pale white pink)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Heat Wave*  (Pale Gold Champagne) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Modern Mercury*  (Rose Gold)               Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Shimmering Sands*  (Peachy Bronze)                   [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]             Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Tease* (Soft Pink w/ Hint of Plum)              Estee Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Topaz Chameleon*  (Coppery Bronze) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC  Mineralize Skin Finish, *Adored* (Coral w/Beige Pigments) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Lustre Drops, *Barbados Girl* (Rose Gold Bronzer) RiRi Collection               MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Blonde* (soft pink to rose degrade) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Center of the Universe* (Orange)              MAC Highlight Powder, *Crew* Hey Sailor Collection  (Soft peachy cream)                  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]             MAC Mineralize Skin Finish *Crystal Pink,* (pink champagne)MAC [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Definitely Defined* ( Silvery Pink) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Double Definition*  (GoldPatina Bronze)               MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Earthshine*, (Tarnished Bonze w/Gold) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Earthshine*, (Tarnished Bronze e/Gold))              MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Glorify*  (Copper w/Golden Shimmer)  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, ‘*Gold Deposit*’  (reflective golden bronze)                  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]             MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, ‘*Gold Deposit’*  (reflective golden bronze) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]             MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Lightscapade* (Soft Candlelit Beige)              MAC Pressed Pigment, *Light Touch* (Mac Marilyn Monroe)              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Light Year*, (Light Pink) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC  Mineralize Skin Finish, *Lust* (Pale Pink w/Cranberry Pigments)              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Pearl’* (Beige champagne) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Lustre Drops, *Pink Rebel* (Blue -pink w/gold pearl)  Baking Beauties [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]             MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Porcelain Pink* (Soft Pinky Coral) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC *Powder to the People*, Beth Ditto  (Multi-purpose,Pink Polka Dot)  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]             MAC Mineralize Skin Finish,  *Rio*  (Bronze w/Bright Pink Pigments) [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC ‘*Rose Quartz’*, Semi Precious Collection              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Red Head’* (Gold to salmon pink)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Scene to be Seen* (Mauve w/Pink Sheen)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Shape the Future* (Pastel Pink)              MAC Iridescent Highlighting Powder/Loose, ‘*Silver Dusk*              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Soft & Gentle’* (gilded peach bronze)              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Star Wonder,* (Plummy Pink)              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Stereo Rose* (Coral w/Golden Bronze)[/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Lustre Drops, *‘Sun Rush’* (Peachy bronze w/gold pearl)              MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Superb* (Soft Peachy Nude)              MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Whisper of Guilt*  (Soft White Gold)   [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]            Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* 5.5[/COLOR][/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Meddy's Collection[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_After_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]joining this thread.  The Asterisk indicates those purchased after joining the thread.  I've added more than 10---that is to say, I stopped counting at 10!!![/COLOR]              [COLOR=0000FF]Kevyn Aucoin *Starlight* (Rose gold)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Armani *Belladonna* Highlighter Palette (Effecto Nudo Collection)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Balm, *Mary Lou Manizer,* (Champagne Hued)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Balm*, Betty Lou,* (Honey Hued) Bronzing Highlighter*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Champagne Gold*(Bright Yellow)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Opal* (Soft Gold)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Rose Gold* (Soft Gold w/Rose Tones)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Topaz* (Shimmering Copper)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector, Pressed *Blushed Copper* (Copper w/Rosegold)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Benefit *High Beam* (cheekbone & nose highlight)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Bobbi Brown *Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick* Compact*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Bobbi Brown *Nectar* Shimmer Brick Compact*              Bobbi Brown *Pink Peony* bronzing highlighter (BCA 2012)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Bobbi Brown *Rose Shimmer Brick* Compact*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Bobbi Brown *Sandstone* Shimmer Brick Compact*              Burberry *Gold Glow* Fragranced Luminizing Powder, Gold No 01*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Chanel *Délice* Blush/Highlighter (White)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Chanel *Dentelle Précieuse* Illuminating Face Powder[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Chanel *Mouche Dè Beautè* Illuminating Powder (Gold)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Chanel *Poudre Signée Dè Chanel* Illuminating Powder[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Chanel *Lumière D’été * Collection Méditerranée Illuminating Powder*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Chanel Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Dior *Amber Diamond* Skin Shimmer (Gold w/Bronze)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Dior *Rose Diamond* Skin Shimmer (Pink w/Gold) Racenne[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Amber*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Golden Shimmer* Transat Collection[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Diorskin Nude Shimmer Powder, *Pink*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Estée Lauder *Courrèges* Estée Lauder Iridescent *Ball Highlighter**[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Estée Lauder *Bronze Goddess* Illum Powder Gelée*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée, *Crystal Baby* (pale white pink)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée, *Heat Wave* (Pale Gold Champagne)x2[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée, *Modern Mercury* (Rose Gold) x2              Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée, *Shimmering Sands* (Peachy Bronze)                 [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelée, *Tease* (Soft Pink w/ Hint of Plum)              Estée Lauder Illum. Powder Gelee, *Topaz Chameleon* (Coppery Bronze)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Estée Lauder Illum *Shimmering Nudes* Bronze Goddess(Pink stick)*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Tom Ford *Fire Lust* Skin Illuminator (Shimmering Peach-pink)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Tom Ford *Shade & Illuminate Duo Intensity #2*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Tom Ford *Softcore*, Blush & Highlighter Duo (Peach/Berry) *01*    [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Tom Ford *Stroked* (Peachy-beige/Orange) *02*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Guerlain Météorites*    *Perles *Aquarella*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Guerlain Météorites Perles *Blanc De Perle 00* (Snow White)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Guerlain Météorites Perles *d’Etoiles -* (Med Beige w/Golden Shimmer)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Guerlain Météorites*    *Perles *Dore 04* (Brown, Lavender, Gold)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Guerlain Météorites*    *Perles *Medium 03*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Guerlain Météorites Perles, *Perles Du Paradis* (Pink, Lavender, White)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Guerlain Météorites Compact *03 Medium*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Adored* (Coral w/Beige Pigments)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Lustre Drops, *Barbados Girl* (Rose Gold Bronzer) RiRi Collection              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Blonde* (soft pink to rose degrade)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Center of the Universe* (Orange)              MAC Highlight Powder, *Crew* Hey Sailor Collection (Soft peachy cream)               [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish *Crystal Pink,* (pink champagne)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Definitely Defined* (Silvery Pink)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Double Definition* (GoldPatina Bronze)              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Earthshine*, (Tarnished Bonze w/Gold)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Earthshine*, (Tarnished Bronze e/Gold))              MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Glorify* (Copper w/Golden Shimmer) [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, ‘*Gold Deposit*’ (reflective golden bronze)               [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, ‘*Gold Deposit’* (reflective golden bronze)[/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Lightscapade* (Soft Candlelit Beige)              MAC Pressed Pigment, *Light Touch* (Mac Marilyn Monroe)              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Light Year*, (Light Pink)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Lust* (Pale Pink w/Cranberry Pigments)              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Pearl’* (Beige champagne)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Lustre Drops, *Pink Rebel* (Blue -pink w/gold pearl) Baking Beauties[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Porcelain Pink* (Soft Pinky Coral)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC *Powder to the People*, Beth Ditto (Multi-purpose,Pink Polka Dot) [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Rio* (Bronze w/Bright Pink Pigments)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC ‘*Rose Quartz’*, Semi Precious Collection              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Red Head’* (Gold to salmon pink)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Scene to be Seen* (Mauve w/Pink Sheen)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Extra Dimension Skin Finish, *Shape the Future* (Pastel Pink)              MAC Iridescent Highlighting Powder/Loose, ‘*Silver Dusk*              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *‘Soft & Gentle’* (gilded peach bronze)              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Star Wonder,* (Plummy Pink)              MAC Mineralize Skin Finish, *Stereo Rose* (Coral w/Golden Bronze)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC Lustre Drops, *‘Sun Rush’* (Peachy bronze w/gold pearl)              MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Superb* (Soft Peachy Nude)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            MAC *‘Too Chic’* (Soft Peachy cream w/fine shimmer)              MAC Extra Dimension Highlighter, *Whisper of Guilt* (Soft White Gold) [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Josie Maran *Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil**[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Laura Mercier Face Illuminator Powder, *Indiscretion*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*            *Laura Mercier *Peach Mosaic* Shimmer Bloc (golden pink/ bronze/ peach/ pearl)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            NARS *Albatross* Highlighting Blush (Cool toned Ivory)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow,* Face Sculpt & Highlight[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Charlotte Tilbury *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Yves Saint Laurent Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch *Luminous Praline* 5.5[/COLOR]


     :eyelove: :eyelove::eyelove::eyelove: Oh my!


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (May 20, 2015)

:eyelove::thud: @ medgal07


----------



## Vineetha (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


>


  So are you going to post the second page soon Meddy ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like this ------------->>> .....(to be contd...)


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> So are you going to post the second page soon Meddy ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​No way----slowing the train down----although I am waiting for our Rainbow Ball to appear.  I hope it doesn't happen while we're away!!!


----------



## Monsy (May 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've been eyeing them for awhile, do you have any favourites?


  For lighter skin BLKR and Hot sand













  BLKR is my all time favorite from their illuminators it is fabulous to be even mixed with the foundation . I even got back up and I almost never do that.



  From the other ones that are permanent Copacabana is their most universal to be used as a highglihter. Super orgasm looks amazing as a blush on the lighter skin. I prefer it over orgasm that on me blends like it has no color at all.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> For lighter skin BLKR and Hot sand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you, that was very helpful!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (May 21, 2015)

Anyone have a code for qvc? I'm thinking about ordering gilded honey by Laura geller


----------



## montREALady (May 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> This is MAC vs BECCA. I believe that Becca is on the bottom and MAC on the top
> top (l-r) Superb, WOG, Glorify
> bottom(l-r)Rose Gold, Opal, Topaz
> 
> I was going through a phase at the time when I thought I had too many highlighters. I must have been crazy!


  I would love to see the JM Enlightenment Illuminizer thrown into a pic with WOG on a woc. It's a liquid, but just the intensity alone, I'm curious...



  (photo credit: facetocurls.com)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 21, 2015)

` 


Monsy said:


> For lighter skin BLKR and Hot sand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I also find that Orgasm doesn't really have much color when blended out.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> No, that one has been on my list for a while. I should have got it when beauty.com had 20% off last week but I had to spread the coins out. Dermstore has it, but it's on b/o. 20% off.
> 
> *Did you get it? Because it's sold out. Do they all have SPF or is it just the ones DS has?*


  Nope I didn't get it because DermStore was playing me as always with that sold out bs. It was divine intervention I guess. And it's widely available, not at just DermStore. DermStore always has sales though so hopefully another 20% or flash 30% sale will pop up when it is in stock. 

  ETA: @montREALady I totally misread your question and I didn't realize you wrote SPF and not SSP. No, they don't all have SPF and the SPF version is a slightly older version that is no longer available. I suspect that they aren't restocking the older SPF version but instead will have the newer version without sunscreen when they ship. Honestly, if it's on sale I'm not too bothered :-D


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> No, that one has been on my list for a while. I should have got it when beauty.com had 20% off last week but I had to spread the coins out. Dermstore has it, but it's on b/o. 20% off.
> 
> Did you get it? Because it's sold out. Do they all have SPF or is it just the ones DS has?
> 
> ...


 I'll try to remember to swatch them for you tomorrow Monte!!!


----------



## montREALady (May 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll try to remember to swatch them for you tomorrow Monte!!!


  Thanks Meddy!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 22, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I thought so. Okay! Btw, can you start typing in white font so I can't see your recommendations and be tempted to purchase stuff? Thaaaaanks.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I thought so. Okay! Btw, can you start typing in white font so I can't see your recommendations and be tempted to purchase stuff? Thaaaaanks.
> 
> Thanks Meddy!!


 Ok---for you my Dear Monte.  MAC WOG & Josie Marin Argan Enlightenment Illuminizing Veil ar close in color but not even particularly close in formula and finish.
   You'll notice from the swatch how smooth and satiny WOG is, but the JM is powdery, however, when I blended the JM into my skin it was smooth and satiny, as well.
  The JM is would be great for anyone who doesn't want that in-your-face-high-shine & glow.  Believe it or not, there are times when I want a degree of subtlety.


----------



## Yazmin (May 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Poured in Topaz has me like :nanas:


  I LOVE the Poured Topaz. It's what I brought with me to LA this past weekend. When I met Rupaul, he said "your skin is gorgeous!"    





Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> DILLIGAF said:
> 
> 
> > If anything is compared to MAC whisper of gilt I immediately ignore it. I have WOG and I feel like the size of the compact is enough to keep me glowing for YEARS! *I love WOG but I don't want to need backups or dupes*. Gimmie a new highlighter! You know what I missed and want? MAC EDSF in Double Dimension. Why did I skip that thing!!!!! That said I still want to at least swatch the Laura Gellar Gilded Honey.
> ...


  I'll check my stash over the weekend. There's a slight possibility I have an extra Double Dimension. I remember buying a backup, just can't recall if I kept it   





Prettypackages said:


> DILLIGAF said:
> 
> 
> > Before you back out make sure you pick up that BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Poured
> ...


  Do it! oke:   





Medgal07 said:


> charismafulltv said:
> 
> 
> > I'm excited for you as well Meddy!
> ...


  I guess we'll see, won't we? LOL.


----------



## GlamMomAngel (May 22, 2015)

Just ordered gilded honey off qvc. The liquid Josie maran is next on my list!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 22, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I guess we'll see, won't we? LOL.


  Girrrrrllllll....


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I* guess we'll see, won't we? LOL.*






You know me far too well Yazmin!


----------



## Yazmin (May 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You know me far too well Yazmin!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 23, 2015)

Here's mention of a new Shimmerbrick, Sunset Pink.

  http://chicprofile.com/2015/05/bobbi-brown-telluride-summer-2015-collection.html


----------



## Monsy (May 23, 2015)

oh that looks pretty!


----------



## jenise (May 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Here's mention of a new Shimmerbrick, Sunset Pink.  http://chicprofile.com/2015/05/bobbi-brown-telluride-summer-2015-collection.html


  yay!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Here's mention of a new Shimmerbrick, Sunset Pink.
> 
> http://chicprofile.com/2015/05/bobbi-brown-telluride-summer-2015-collection.html


  I know I shouldn't but how can I not? Plus it's been YEARS since she last released a new Shimmerbrick. I should do a SB 30 day challenge. I don't have a month's worth, but I'm pretty close. Maybe Plum will come out this winter...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 23, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I know I shouldn't but how can I not? Plus it's been YEARS since she last released a new Shimmerbrick. I should do a SB 30 day challenge. I don't have a month's worth, but I'm pretty close. Maybe Plum will come out this winter...


Pink Bronze description sounds interesting.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I know I shouldn't but how can I not? Plus it's been YEARS since she last released a new Shimmerbrick. I should do a SB 30 day challenge. I don't have a month's worth, but I'm pretty close. Maybe Plum will come out this winter...


  I would love to see a swatch of Plum. Please


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 23, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I would love to see a swatch of Plum. Please


  I don't have it! It's the one Shimmerbrick I don't own.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 23, 2015)

Can't you just imagine how gorgeous it would be as a highlight?!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Can't you just imagine how gorgeous it would be as a highlight?!!


  Is this one of those rare things I'm going to lament not having?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 23, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is this one of those rare things I'm going to lament not having?


  Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Here's mention of a new Shimmerbrick, Sunset Pink.
> 
> http://chicprofile.com/2015/05/bobbi-brown-telluride-summer-2015-collection.html


 That looks interesting.  Thanks for sharing ICL!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yazmin* 


I added Kevyn Aucoin's Celestial Skin Liquid Lighting to my collection. This is going to be really pretty mixed with moisturizer or foundation. Makes it even harder to decide which liquid highlighter I will take on my next vacation. 






   You know I recently purchased Chanel's Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed* and 
   OMG---I've been adding it to my Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation and it give the most gorgeous 
   luminosity to my skin---I absolutely love.  I don't know what took me so long to try it.  Prior to this I was either 
   adding Charlotte Tilbury's *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer to my foundation or putting it on top of my 
   foundation because putting it directly on my skin would break me out.  It gave a pretty finish but nothing close to 
   Sunkissed.   I need to give my Tom Ford *Fire Lust* Skin Illuminator (Shimmering Peach-pink) some love.  
   I prefer that in my foundation too.  So many products, so little time!!!

  Please let me know how you like KACS Liquid Lightening when you use!!! 



Not that I need another 
  one-----I'm just asking for research purposes!!!


----------



## jenise (May 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You know I recently purchased Chanel's Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed* and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   OMG---I've been adding it to my Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and it give the most gorgeous[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   luminosity to my skin---I absolutely love.  I don't know what took me so long to try it.  Prior to this I was either[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   adding Charlotte Tilbury's [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Wonderglow*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Beauty Flash [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Primer to my foundation or putting it on top of my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   foundation because putting it directly on my skin would break me out.  It gave a pretty finish but nothing close to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Sunkissed.   I need to give my Tom [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Ford [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Fire Lust*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Skin Illuminator (Shimmering Peach-pink) some love.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I prefer that in my foundation too.  So many products, so little time!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Please let me know how you like KACS Liquid Lightening when you use!!! [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Not that I need another[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  one-----I'm just [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]asking for research purposes!!![/COLOR]


 I bought Sunkissed two weeks ago on a whim and haven't stopped using it! It's so gorgeous!!


----------



## Subparbrina (May 23, 2015)

Is Becca pressed highlighter in Moonstone as intense as Opal? Opal is pretty much my hg highlighter but I still want to try something lighter colored. I'm worried Moonstone won't have the same reflective effect/shimmer that I love.


----------



## jenise (May 23, 2015)

Subparbrina said:


> Is Becca pressed highlighter in Moonstone as intense as Opal? Opal is pretty much my hg highlighter but I still want to try something lighter colored. I'm worried Moonstone won't have the same reflective effect/shimmer that I love.


 Yesssss it is


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2015)

jenise said:


> I bought Sunkissed two weeks ago on a whim and haven't stopped using it! It's so gorgeous!!


  Jenise I haven't either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad it's permanent or I would have a few backups.  I think they need to work on the packaging---I'm always afraid of pouring too 
    much out.  At any rate, this stuff is GOLDEN!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2015)

Is anyone still looking for Laura Mercier's Indiscretion?????


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 24, 2015)

Subparbrina said:


> Is Becca pressed highlighter in Moonstone as intense as Opal? Opal is pretty much my hg highlighter but I still want to try something lighter colored. I'm worried Moonstone won't have the same reflective effect/shimmer that I love.


  No, it's not as intense. It's a softer look.


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 24, 2015)

Subparbrina said:


> Is Becca pressed highlighter in Moonstone as intense as Opal? Opal is pretty much my hg highlighter but I still want to try something lighter colored. I'm worried Moonstone won't have the same reflective effect/shimmer that I love.


 On me it's more subtle simply because it blends into my skin more but it gives a similar shine to the cheekbones


----------



## smileyt06 (May 24, 2015)

Artist couture diamond glow powder in illuminati


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


    You look so pretty!!!  Love the glow love the curls----gorgeous!!!!


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Artist couture diamond glow powder in illuminati


  Gorg! Never heard of them until now.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 25, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Gorg! Never heard of them until now.


  They have a highlighter called Mermaid something or other that was mentioned way way back in this thread that I have my eye on. It has green iridescence. 

  Also, I'm pleased to announce that Cindy-Lou and I are going steady.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 25, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Artist couture diamond glow powder in illuminati


 Gorg! As always and love your hair


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> They have a highlighter called Mermaid something or other that was mentioned way way back in this thread that I have my eye on. It has green iridescence.
> 
> Also, I'm pleased to announce that Cindy-Lou and I are going steady.


  Oooh, green! 

  LOLLL! I'm glad to hear it, she's gorg. On my list...still. Ordered an NYX one called Enigmatic this morning. We'll see how that goes. They had 30% off today on their website.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 25, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oooh, green!
> 
> LOLLL! I'm glad to hear it, she's gorg. On my list...still. Ordered an NYX one called Enigmatic this morning. We'll see how that goes. They had 30% off today on their website.


  Yeah I am trying to get my cart up to $25 for free shipping. It's like the one thing that will push you over that mark is sold out… That might be a sign not to bother. I'm doing so well with my low-buy. I haven't bought makeup in DAYS! I think it's been a full week. I'm gonna stay strong.


----------



## montREALady (May 25, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Yeah I am trying to get my cart up to $25 for free shipping. It's like the one thing that will push you over that mark is sold out… That might be a sign not to bother. I'm doing so well with my low-buy. I haven't bought makeup in DAYS! I think it's been a full week. I'm gonna stay strong.


  Yeah, no, I don't have self-control when it comes to them. I spent about $60. I had to keep taking stuff out my cart like "are you getting this just because??"


----------



## Shars (May 25, 2015)

Hi ladies. Been gone for a couple days but managed to still haul more higlighters that I don't need lol. Finally got LM Indiscretion.  Swatched Ritual but it didn't give me the life I was hoping for. Maybe it was just the crappy testers  Did anyone pick up Freshen Up from the Mac summer collection. I swatched it but didn't love it. Hardly any of the peach translated to my skin. Crisp whites I like though. Anything else I need to get lol?   Oh... sometime back we were talking about a Sonia Kashuk highlighter and consensus was that it was a necessity.  I went looking for it in store and could not remember which it was. It was on the ones with the half and half, I think.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh... sometime back we were talking about a Sonia Kashuk highlighter and consensus was that it was a necessity. I went looking for it in store and could not remember which it was. It was on the ones with the half and half, I think.







 Hay Shars!!!  I see you're back, and back to pushing highlighters



How do you like Indiscretion?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 25, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah, no, I don't have self-control when it comes to them. I spent about $60. I had to keep taking stuff out my cart like "are you getting this just because??"


  I still have a 25% off code so if I need something later I'll just use that and get less. I have to be careful with NYX because I'll just keep getting stuff because it's cheap and I "might" use it.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 26, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I still have a 25% off code so if I need something later I'll just use that and get less. *I have to be careful with NYX because I'll just keep getting stuff because it's cheap and I "might" use it. *


  Good to know I'm not the only one who does that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always walk away with like $20-ish dollars in nyx products (or more when they're BOGO 50% at Ulta) and then wonder why I didn't just get something HE with that money. I almost never reach for my NYX stuff except for the soft cream mattes.


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one who does that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's my motto. Do not buy tons of junk buy one extraordinary piece.


----------



## montREALady (May 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one who does that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We're all shopaholics, of course we all do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mainly buy and use their lip products. Their lip liners are the only ones I use actually. I bought MAC Fruit Cocktail a couple weeks ago. First MAC liner since like the early 2000's when Chestnut was the woc hg, lol. I like NYX blushes, lip primer, eyebrow gel and Wonder Pencil too. Of course I've tried different things and they're meh, but I think that's like any other product, pricey or not. I returned some EL stuff that wasn't doing it for me. I like cheap and good. I don't buy things just because they're cheap. Same way I'll try the store brand of something, if it's crap, back to the name brand! There are certain things that I would rather splurge on.


----------



## montREALady (May 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh... sometime back we were talking about a Sonia Kashuk highlighter and consensus was that it was a necessity. I went looking for it in store and could not remember which it was. It was on the ones with the half and half, I think.


  Hey chick! I'm wearing Indiscretion today.

  I picked up FU, haven't tried it yet. Hipness blush is errythang. 

  It's the one from her Spring Collection, Sahara Sunset, called Arabian Dreams. It's nice, not as finely milled as others, but good. Unless you're talking about the Chic Luminosity bronzer/highlighter one...which I have and never used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (wtf is it? I have to look).


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one who does that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Exactly! A long while ago I went crazy and got all these glitter liners and lip glosses, glitter palettes and blushes. I threw away or gave away most of it. Now I only get their lip liners and eye pencils and I bought one black lipstick last time I placed an order. Next time I order it's just going to be more lip and eye pencils and a couple of those soft matte glosses and that's a wrap.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 26, 2015)

montREALady said:


> We're all shopaholics, of course we all do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Chestnut!  I could not go into Mac without someone pushing Chestnut on me.  I bought it but I couldn't understand why such a big push.  I rebelled and stopped using and buying it.  Now all these years later I'm thinking of buying it again.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2015)

montREALady said:


> We're all shopaholics, of course we all do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Chestnut and Oh Baby, smh. Also that green one they discontinued, Squirt or something like that.


----------



## montREALady (May 26, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh Chestnut!  I could not go into Mac without someone pushing Chestnut on me.  I bought it but I couldn't understand why such a big push.  I rebelled and stopped using and buying it.  Now all these years later I'm thinking of buying it again.


 I know! I never finished one! I lost one, bought another and lost it again. That and NW45!  





Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Chestnut and Oh Baby, smh. Also that green one they discontinued, Squirt or something like that.


  Oh Baby! I had that too  Wait I think I remember Squirt, I think my sis had it! Lol


----------



## Yazmin (May 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh... sometime back we were talking about a Sonia Kashuk highlighter and consensus was that it was a necessity. I went looking for it in store and could not remember which it was. It was on the ones with the half and half, I think.


  I did but I haven't used it. I'm trying to find some good swatches on WOC before I decide to try it, otherwise I'm going to put it in the clearance bin.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 27, 2015)

My Duane Read had one last Hollywood Boulevard (and it was intact, because you know how WnW products love to crumble in the display. Like someone just stomped down the isle and they all just fell to pieces, because I can't imagine that that many people are just dropping products and putting them back…) so I took it as a sign. Y'all were right! It is nice! It's similar in color to the BB Shimmerbrick in Gold but much more refined (no larger sparkles). Not bad for $6.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 27, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh Chestnut!  I could not go into Mac without someone pushing Chestnut on me.  I bought it but I couldn't understand why such a big push.  I rebelled and stopped using and buying it.  Now all these years later I'm thinking of buying it again.


 I stopped using Chestnut back in 02-03 myself and recently picked it up again last year as it seems the color has been tweaked! It's not so rich as it used to be... Remember back in the day when Chestnut would dominate a lip look because of its richness??? It used to literally slaughter my Crystal Beach lipglass lmao!!! After that I was using Barbeque then when she dc'd I stumbled upon Cork and when she lacked the depth or richness I craved, I revisited all holy Chestnut!!! I was amazed and intrigued by her toned down hue


----------



## montREALady (May 27, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I did but I haven't used it. I'm trying to find some good swatches on WOC before I decide to try it, otherwise I'm going to put it in the clearance bin.


  I haven't used mine either. I have to remember to try it.   





Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> My Duane Read had one last Hollywood Boulevard (and it was intact, because you know how WnW products love to crumble in the display. Like someone just stomped down the isle and they all just fell to pieces, because I can't imagine that that many people are just dropping products and putting them back…) so I took it as a sign. Y'all were right! It is nice! It's similar in color to the BB Shimmerbrick in Gold but much more refined (no larger sparkles). Not bad for $6.


  Yeah it's actually my fav one...I have a rose gold one that's not as pigmented.   





pinkcrush said:


> I stopped using Chestnut back in 02-03 myself and recently picked it up again last year as it seems the color has been tweaked! It's not so rich as it used to be... Remember back in the day when Chestnut would dominate a lip look because of its richness??? It used to literally slaughter my Crystal Beach lipglass lmao!!! After that I was using Barbeque then when she dc'd I stumbled upon Cork and when she lacked the depth or richness I craved, I revisited all holy Chestnut!!! I was amazed and intrigued by her toned down hue


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 27, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I stopped using Chestnut back in 02-03 myself and recently picked it up again last year as it seems the color has been tweaked! It's not so rich as it used to be... Remember back in the day when Chestnut would dominate a lip look because of its richness??? It used to literally slaughter my Crystal Beach lipglass lmao!!! After that I was using Barbeque then when she dc'd I stumbled upon Cork and when she lacked the depth or richness I craved, I revisited all holy Chestnut!!! I was amazed and intrigued by her toned down hue


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 27, 2015)

What's the NYX dupe for Cork?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 27, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> What's the NYX dupe for Cork?


  Natural? I'm not sure. Let me check my stash and get back to you.


  Edit: I don't have a dupe. The closest I got was NYX Never. It's a little bit darker than Cork but lighter than Chestnut.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Cork is my go to if I need a nudish lipliner. I haven't touched Chestnut in years. I have a BNNB one just sitting here looking at me.


 Cork gives me life but sometimes it just doesn't cut it... For example I recently bought a tube of Touch which is pretty much a lustre lipstick version of my skin tone. While it's a pretty nude shade, on me it washed me out and adding Cork  didn't do much to fix that... It wasn't until I went in with Chestnut, my look was pulled together... Same thing with Styled in Sepia, it washed me out but Chestnut gave me back some life... Chestnut isn't the same as it was in the early 2000's trust me, in those days it was an overbearing reddened brown which stole the show and I grew to hate it! We have a new relationship now after her rebirth


----------



## Prettypackages (May 28, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> What's the NYX dupe for Cork?
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *pinkcrush*
> ...


----------



## crystalzi (May 28, 2015)

So this is not the most flattering pic but it's so hard to catch shimmer and glow. This is darlinggirlcosmetics spectral shift in smartie. A pink with strong green shift.


----------



## mel33t (May 28, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> So this is not the most flattering pic but it's so hard to catch shimmer and glow. This is darlinggirlcosmetics spectral shift in smartie. A pink with strong green shift.


----------



## boschicka (May 28, 2015)

crystalzi said:


>


  Gorgeous!  And your eyeshadow too!


----------



## crystalzi (May 28, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Gorgeous!  And your eyeshadow too!


  Thanks! The eyeshadow is much better in person! It's from myprettyzombie and its enucleate from the injurious collection and the shade light kat von d palette.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 28, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> My Duane Read had one last Hollywood Boulevard (and it was intact, because you know how WnW products love to crumble in the display. Like someone just stomped down the isle and they all just fell to pieces, because I can't imagine that that many people are just dropping products and putting them back…) so I took it as a sign. Y'all were right! It is nice! It's similar in color to the BB Shimmerbrick in Gold but much more refined (no larger sparkles). Not bad for $6.
> 
> Glad you found one.  I looked in one store and they promptly forgot about it.  I need to keep a list of stuff to look for when I go in the drugstore.  I stop in the beauty aisle thinking there is something I need to look for but then can never remember what it was.
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkcrush (May 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> For me NYX Toast works as a great nude but with a lil something.  I stopped by buying Cork.  I sometimes ONLY wear Toast.   I remember the Chestnut Oh Baby days...  I guess that's why I don't let a MUA tell me what I can/cannot wear.    I might have to check out Chestnut again.


 Yea I did Oh Baby and Crystal Beach  with Chestnut and Nico with Grape haha... They need to bring Grape back lol... Look into Chestnut again to pair with cooler nudes which may look more flattering with a dose of warmth like SIS, BGRR  and even Myth... I prefer the latter with Cork but u get the picture lol


----------



## pinkcrush (May 28, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I had Squirt.  I like that one.   Glad you found one.  I looked in one store and they promptly forgot about it.  I need to keep a list of stuff to look for when I go in the drugstore.  I stop in the beauty aisle thinking there is something I need to look for but then can never remember what it was.   Yes.  That what it was Chestnut was over powering. MAs were always pushing the Chestnut/Chai lipgloss combo on me.  Everytime I think of Chestnut, I think of that heavy lip liner look.  I didn't like it much then either.  In fact, I stopped wearing lip pencils altogether and just started wearing them again last year and now it's like I'm on a mission to buy a new one all the time.  Chestnut is different??? Well, that must mean I need to get it.    Great pic.  Love all duochrome!


  Wow I forgot about Chai!!! It was cute in 02


----------



## Shars (May 28, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I did but I haven't used it. I'm trying to find some good swatches on WOC before I decide to try it, otherwise I'm going to put it in the clearance bin.


  Hmmmm. I swatched it but wasn't convinced that I needed it. I picked up Crisp Whites instead. I wanted more peachy goodness but it wasn't translating to my skin like that.


----------



## xfarrax (May 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You know I recently purchased Chanel's Soleil Tan de’ Chanel Sheer Illuminating Fluid, *Sunkissed* and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   OMG---I've been adding it to my Chanel Perfection Lumiére Velvet Foundation [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]and it give the most gorgeous[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   luminosity to my skin---I absolutely love.  I don't know what took me so long to try it.  Prior to this I was either[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   adding Charlotte Tilbury's [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Wonderglow*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Beauty Flash [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Primer to my foundation or putting it on top of my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   foundation because putting it directly on my skin would break me out.  It gave a pretty finish but nothing close to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Sunkissed.   I need to give my Tom [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Ford [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Fire Lust*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Skin Illuminator (Shimmering Peach-pink) some love.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I prefer that in my foundation too.  So many products, so little time!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Please let me know how you like KACS Liquid Lightening when you use!!! [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Not that I need another[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  one-----I'm just [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]asking for research purposes!!![/COLOR]


  I knew I read this thread, I found myself looking at that Chanel illuminator today knew it was a recommendation from somewhere , I've been using the wonderglow loads so much so I've used over a half already, have u tried the Mac lustre drops I know I have some kicking about somewhere? but not sure how good they are. Will definitely be getting the Chanel sometime this month trying to space out my beauty purchases so I feel less guilty.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Wow I forgot about Chai!!! It was cute in 02


----------



## pinkcrush (May 29, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Almost bought Half Red last week!


 Half Red is a WOC must!!! It's a pretty dark rose  shade that will look pretty with shades like Blankety, Honeylove and Snob


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Half Red is a WOC must!!! It's a pretty dark rose shade that will look pretty with shades like Blankety, Honeylove and Snob


  I'm going to add Half Red to my final Pro haul before I leave.


----------



## GlamMomAngel (May 29, 2015)

I got my gilded honey today!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 29, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> I got my gilded honey today!


  I WANT IT!!!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (May 29, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm going to add Half Red to my final Pro haul before I leave.


 U won't be disappointed.girl


----------



## iwasfabulous (May 30, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> So this is not the most flattering pic but it's so hard to catch shimmer and glow. This is darlinggirlcosmetics spectral shift in smartie. A pink with strong green shift.


  So pretty!!!!!!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (May 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I WANT IT!!!!!


  It's a must! Comes with a brush too if u order off qvc


----------



## pinkcrush (May 30, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> That's really really pretty!!! Who is that by??? I got my gilded honey today!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 30, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> I got my gilded honey today!


enjoy


DILLIGAF said:


> I WANT IT!!!!!


me too


----------



## smileyt06 (May 30, 2015)

Artist couture mermaid fantasy


----------



## crystalzi (May 30, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Artist couture mermaid fantasy


  Beautiful! I'm wearing mine today too!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 30, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


----------



## Jest and Smut (May 30, 2015)

I feel so inadequate! My stash is so puny!  MAC Lightscapade (my fave of the bunch) MAC ccb Hush (nearly invisible and not really worth the effort imo) MAC Emphasize (too stark white but also really sheer? Haha, highlighters are so not my strength) NYX Wonder Stick in universal.   I also have a decade old Wet N Wild powder, when it was still in the white square packaging :X   I really want MAC Accentuate. The  Color Pop ones look great too.


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Wow that's the collection! My fav is Benefit's High Beam or The Balm's Mary Lou Manizer. I have oily/acne prone skin and have no problem w it! I also have... Nyx Narcissistic Revlon Skinlights Smashbox Prism Laura Mercier illuminating tinted moisturizer. I use as a highlighlighter. Wet n Wild Hollywood Boulevard  Wet n Wild Pink Champagne Wet n Wild Bronzer Reserve Your Cabana works as a highlighter for my fair skin Stila All Over Shimmer Duo in Kitten Becca Shimmering Skin Perfect Opal liquid  Maybelline LE blush Stage Glow Revlon LE Pure Confection Physicans Formula Eyebrightener Natural Eyeliner Clinique Fresh Bloom All Over Illuminating Powder in Amaryllis Revlon Highlighter in Peach Glow MAC MSF soft and glow MAC maleficent powder MAC Taupe Shape Estee Lauder Satin Bright Physicians Formula happy booster glow & mood powder translucent Revlon LE feelin' flirty pink d'lush Revlon Starlight face & body shimmer pink illusion  Isadora Snow Glow Powder


----------



## stephshopaholic (May 30, 2015)

My highlighter collection as of now:  Becca Opal pressed Becca Moonstone pressed Becca Blushed Copper Wet n wild Hollywood Boulevard Wet n wild Rose Champagne  Colourpop Spoon  Colourpop Monster Colourpop Hippo  Colourpop Smoke n whistles  The Balm Mary Lou Manizer The Balm Cindy Lou Manizer  Hourglass Ambient Lighting Palette  Urban Decay Illuminated  Urban Decay Aura Artist Couture Mermaid Fantasy Guerlain perles 00 blanc  Guerlain perles Clair  MAC Maleficent Beauty Powder  Illamasqua cream color Surge (it's silver but sheered out it gives a nice shine to the cheekbones)  I think that's it but I might have more I'm not sure.


----------



## bwella (May 31, 2015)

I love the Kevin Aucoin celestial powder, but I'm looking for something similar but darker. It has a tendency to look a little ashy on me when I have a tan and a bit of bronzer on. Subtle and no obvious glitter, any suggestions?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 31, 2015)

I was in Target and on a whim purchased the Sonia Kashuk  Chic Luminosity Bronzer in Goddess. It's a highlighter to me and I don't see how anyone can use a product that shiny as a bronzer. It's a very pretty color but the compact is broken. I have to take it back for an exchange. The brush in the package is actually soft. I'm pleasantly surprised. I'm going to take a look and see if it comes in other colors.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 31, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Artist couture mermaid fantasy


 That looks amazing on u ️️️


----------



## pinkcrush (May 31, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was in Target and on a whim purchased the Sonia Kashuk  Chic Luminosity Bronzer in Goddess. It's a highlighter to me and I don't see how anyone can use a product that shiny as a highlighter. It's a very pretty color but the compact is broken. I have to take it back for an exchange. The brush in the package is actually soft. I'm pleasantly surprised. I'm going to take a look and see if it comes in other colors.


 Swatch???


----------



## Prettypackages (May 31, 2015)

crystalzi said:


>


  this is gorgeous


----------



## Prettypackages (May 31, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  pretty! 


And let me go check and see if I have half red in my collex...


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow all of these collections sound so impressive!  I am going to go through mine and list them here as soon as I can


----------



## montREALady (Jun 1, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Artist couture mermaid fantasy


  Omg I fainted! This is gorg! I need it!!


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 2, 2015)

^^^ That gilded honey is by Laura Gellar. Have her Gelato blush but not her highlighter though


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Swatch???


  I can post that swatch tomorrow. The compact has been in my car so I can remember to exchange it. Tomorrow I will do the exchange and have a new one to swatch. BTW the price point isn't bad either its only $12.99


----------



## montREALady (Jun 2, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was in Target and on a whim purchased the Sonia Kashuk  Chic Luminosity Bronzer in Goddess. It's a highlighter to me and I don't see how anyone can use a product that shiny as a bronzer. It's a very pretty color but the compact is broken. I have to take it back for an exchange. The brush in the package is actually soft. I'm pleasantly surprised. I'm going to take a look and see if it comes in other colors.


  Do you have the bronzer/highlighter duo? I'm curious to know if the bronzer in there is the same as Goddess since I have it (though never opened it). Yeah you hate shiny bronzers! I like them. I just like bling period


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 2, 2015)

Was in ulta a ran across this...looks similar to LG GH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [@]DILLIGAF[/@] [@]SassyWonder[/@] [@]jenise[/@] [@]montREALady[/@] [@]Prettypackages[/@] [@]Medgal07[/@] [@]elegant-one[/@]


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Hehe. I like Indiscretion. Wore it for the first time today. Very understated but still very much visible. It's definitely a different feel to my other highlighters. I kept applying more thinking, "Where are you, sir? I need you to speak more loudly!" Lol. I do like it though and it lasted all day. *
> 
> It's the darn Chic Luminosity one!!! I could not for the life of me remember. I'm back on the island now so I'll have to send my sister looking for it if I can convince her lol.
> 
> ...


  I have used the MAC Lustre Drops and they just don't translate on my skin, mixed with foundation the way that Chanel Sunkissed does.  I have MAC  Barbados Girl, 
   Pink Rebel and Sun Rush.  You MUST get Chanel Sunkissed---it's life changing!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 3, 2015)

Anyone using the Becca SSP (liquid) in Opal in various ways, specially those of deeper hues and specifically mixed in or under foundation? I teetering between Opal and Moonstone and Opal is darker but it seems to be more metallic and reflective and Moonstone seems a little more sheer but I can't entirely tell from swatches and I'm trying to avoid Sephora trips, lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 3, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Was in ulta a ran across this...looks similar to LG GH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very pretty.  I have an aversion to Laura geller (I don't know why.  It's probably all in my head) so I'll have to try this one


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Oh I love this one on you too!!  Very pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> @DILLIGAF @SassyWonder @jenise @montREALady @Prettypackages @Medgal07 @elegant-one


    Wow!!!  The formula looks amazing.  I don't have a single thing by LG---I need to fix that don't I?


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Wow!!!  The formula looks amazing.  I don't have a single thing by LG---I need to fix that don't I?[/COLOR]


 Gilded Honey is beautiful Meddy!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> @DILLIGAF @SassyWonder @jenise @montREALady @Prettypackages @Medgal07 @elegant-one


  What brand is this?! Yarah is trying to make me broke. Not like I don't try to do that to myself.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 3, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> What brand is this?! Yarah is trying to make me broke. Not like I don't try to do that to myself. :haha:


   Isn't that Mally?


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> @DILLIGAF @SassyWonder @jenise @montREALady @Prettypackages @Medgal07 @elegant-one


  Hi there enabler, long time no see


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow!!!  The formula looks amazing.  I don't have a single thing by LG---I need to fix that don't I?


  Me neither Meddy, but Ballerina was first on my list and that got replaced by Gilded Honey. I'm cooling out a bit though. Trying to use and enjoy what I have for now. I'm so confused in the mornings as to what to use and that's because I have too much going on.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Jun 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> As if we need help right? She's not nice at all!  Me neither Meddy, but Ballerina was first on my list and that got replaced by Gilded Honey. I'm cooling out a bit though. Trying to use and enjoy what I have for now. I'm so confused in the mornings as to what to use and that's because I have too much going on.


  Desperately trying to not make any additional purchases until I go out of town at the end of the month but it is hard. Gilded Honey and Ballerina are calling my name. And there are Colourpop highlighters whispering in my ear. Plus, I need to get my stash organized. I have way too much going on to easily access all my goods.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2015)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Desperately trying to not make any additional purchases until I go out of town at the end of the month but it is hard. Gilded Honey and Ballerina are calling my name. And there are *Colourpop highlighters whispering in my ear*. Plus, I need to get my stash organized. I have way too much going on to easily access all my goods.







  I'll just drop this here...



  Speaking of Colourpop...that's Monster


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2015)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Desperately trying to not make any additional purchases until I go out of town at the end of the month but it is hard. Gilded Honey and Ballerina are calling my name. And there are Colourpop highlighters whispering in my ear. Plus, I need to get my stash organized. I have way too much going on to easily access all my goods.


  Me too! This was supposed to be my no buy month. FAIL!!!!! I'll try again in July.


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Jun 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> :comment:  I'll just drop this here...
> 
> Speaking of Colourpop...that's Monster :eyelove:


  Okay. You were wrong for that. So wrong. But, Monster was already on my list. I just got Butterfly Beach. Gasp! Your picture did nothing to help .....it is stunning on you! And I saw the tip about using a Beauty Blender to apply. I may end up getting the little baby ones after all!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2015)

lippieluv2013 said:


> And I saw the tip about using a Beauty Blender to apply. I may end up getting the little baby ones after all!


  Not to enable further but Monster is


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Jun 3, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Me too! This was supposed to be my no buy month. FAIL!!!!! I'll try again in July.


  I might get the shakes but I am determined to make it. I have a couple of things en route so if I don't open them as soon as they arrive and stagger it out a little bit I should be okay. I hope.  And you too were wrong .... but Monster is gorgeous. I will probably place another Colourpop order next month for just cheek products. I may have a problem....


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2015)

lippieluv2013 said:


> And you too were wrong .... but Monster is gorgeous. I will probably place another Colourpop order next month for just cheek products. I may have a problem....


  Maybe but you will be stunning and glowing.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 3, 2015)

lippieluv2013 said:


> And I saw the tip about using a Beauty Blender to apply. I may end up getting the little baby ones after all!


  I'm sorry, I just had to! Let me go see what Butterfly Beach is. Their products are gorg and that price point? You can't beat. Yes, thank goodness for @jenise on that bb tip I happened to see from someone else. Then she made me revisit MAC's Freshen Up highlighter and now I like it.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hi there enabler, long time no see :heart2: :drinks:


  Hey hun  I'm in the process of moving, so I've been annoyed,  and busy! Miss talking with you  How are you?   





Prettypackages said:


> very pretty.  I have an aversion to Laura geller (I don't know why.  It's probably all in my head) so I'll have to try this one


  Same here, her line does not attract me whatsoever :dunno:  however,  I saw GH swatched on instagram and damn near fainted! This one is made by Mally. (I don't gravitate towards her stuff either) but this highlight is gorgeous!    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Wow!!!  The formula looks amazing.  I don't have a single thing by LG---I need to fix that don't I?[/COLOR]


 :shock: I'm surprised!  I was certain you owned at least ONE item from every cosmetic company known to the free world!  :lol:  ...to be honest, her line doesn't draw me in. She has some nice products,  but I always feel I can live without them though...   





DILLIGAF said:


> What brand is this?! Yarah is trying to make me broke. Not like I don't try to do that to myself. :haha:


  Mally! I don't own anything from her line. But this might just make the cut! ...and I learned my enabling skill from you, [@]SassyWonder[/@] and [@]Medgal07[/@]  :hug: :lol:


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 3, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Hey hun  I'm in the process of moving, so I've been annoyed,  and busy! Miss talking with you  How are you? Same here, her line does not attract me whatsoever :dunno:  however,  I saw GH swatched on instagram and damn near fainted! This one is made by Mally. (I don't gravitate towards her stuff either) but this highlight is gorgeous!  :shock: I'm surprised!  I was certain you owned at least ONE item from every cosmetic company known to the free world!  :lol:  ...to be honest, her line doesn't draw me in. She has some nice products,  but I always feel I can live without them though... Mally! I don't own anything from her line. But this might just make the cut! ...and I learned my enabling skill from you, [@]SassyWonder[/@] and [@]Medgal07[/@]  :hug: :lol:


 You are doing well Young Jedi Master! LMAO!:whip:


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 3, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> You are doing well Young Jedi Master! LMAO!:whip:


  Lmao!!!!!! The force is with me, and I am with the force! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> What brand is this?! Yarah is trying to make me broke. Not like I don't try to do that to myself.






 For real Dilli!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Lmao!!!!!! The force is with me, and I am with the force!






Young Jedi Master!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 3, 2015)

I love colourpop smoke n whistles I wore it Monday and it looked amazing.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 3, 2015)

bwella said:


> I love the Kevin Aucoin celestial powder, but I'm looking for something similar but darker. It has a tendency to look a little ashy on me when I have a tan and a bit of bronzer on. Subtle and no obvious glitter, any suggestions?


  What's your skin tone? Depending on that I might suggest BECCA's Opal, or Topaz if you have a deeper skin tone.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Mally! I don't own anything from her line. But this might just make the cut! .*..and I learned my enabling skill from you*, @SassyWonder and @Medgal07


    No honestly I don't.  But listen to this---I was recently at a CCO and saw Estée Lauder's 5 Tone Shimmer Powder, *Bronze Shimmer* (Multi Color) and wondered why 
   I'd never heard of it.  It's so amazing.  It's like EL took a little of each of their powder gelees and put them in this compact.  I picked it up because it was 
   discounted------no big loss if I didn't like it, but I really do.  I'll swatch it & take pics if  I have time on Friday.







Sassy & Meddy huh???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> What's your skin tone? Depending on that I might suggest BECCA's Opal, or Topaz if you have a deeper skin tone.






Especially Topaz.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Gilded Honey is beautiful Meddy!


 Little enabler!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'll just drop this here...
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Colourpop...that's Monster


   Pretty-----nice soft pink hue!!!!  LOVELY!!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> :comment:  I'll just drop this here...
> 
> Speaking of Colourpop...that's Monster :eyelove:


  Oh my I think I need this too but I just ordered supernova from artist couture and it might be similar but I prolly still need it lol


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   No honestly I don't.  But listen to this---I was recently at a CCO and saw Estée Lauder's 5 Tone Shimmer Powder, *Bronze Shimmer* (Multi Color) and wondered why[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'd never heard of it. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] It's so amazing.  It's like EL took a little of each of their powder gelees and put them in this compact.  I picked it up because it was[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   discounted------no big loss if I didn't like it, but I really do.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'll swatch it & take pics if  I have time on Friday.[/COLOR]        [COLOR=0000FF]:lmao: Sassy & Meddy huh???[/COLOR]:hug:


  Omg, PLEASE SWATCH and take pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That sounds epic!!!!! I need to make my way to a CCO! It's an hour away from me, but I know it will be worth the drive


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Omg, PLEASE SWATCH and take pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That sounds epic!!!!! I need to make my way to a CCO! It's an hour away from me, but I know it will be worth the drive


  I have this


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 3, 2015)

L





DILLIGAF said:


> I have this


look at that face


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> look at that face


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 3, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have this


 lmao!!!! Oh man, here we go!!!!    





Prettypackages said:


> L look at that face


 I know right!!!! :haha:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2015)

Swatches tomorrow. There is no light right now for pics.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Omg, PLEASE SWATCH and take pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That sounds epic!!!!! I need to make my way to a CCO! It's an hour away from me, but I know it will be worth the drive


 The only issue that I have w/CCOs are the locations.  They're typically far away and their inventory is hit or miss.  I was out of town and visited one----they had a ton of 
   MAC, Bobbi Brown, Clinique and Estée Lauder.  They had minimal Tom Ford items.  I already had 8 of the 9 TF lipsticks that they had, but I was able to snag Moroccan 
   Rouge for $35 instead of $50.  I was really disappointed that they had so few TF items.


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The only issue that I have w/CCOs are the locations.  They're typically far away and their inventory is hit or miss.  I was out of town and visited one----they had a ton of
> MAC, Bobbi Brown, Clinique and Estée Lauder.  They had minimal Tom Ford items.  I already had 8 of the 9 TF lipsticks that they had, but I was able to snag Moroccan
> Rouge for $35 instead of $50.  I was really disappointed that they had so few TF items.


  Where on earth did you find a CCO with 9 TF lipsticks? Wow. I know what you mean though. They are always out of the way and hit or miss. That said, I quite like some of the Lancome ones (Designer Fragrances and Cosmetics) I've been to recently (Tanger Deer Park, NY and Tanger, Foley AL). I saw some good deals on UD, YSL, Lancome and Giorgio Armani stuff. The Foley one didn't have YSL and GA but their Lancome selection was very extensive and well discounted and they had a lot of UD products at discount. The Deer Park one was way better for the other brands. They had a crap load of Clarisonic stuff too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Where on earth did you find a CCO with 9 TF lipsticks?* Wow. I know what you mean though. They are always out of the way and hit or miss. That said, I quite like some of the Lancome ones (Designer Fragrances and Cosmetics) I've been to recently (Tanger Deer Park, NY and Tanger, Foley AL). I saw some good deals on UD, YSL, Lancome and Giorgio Armani stuff. The Foley one didn't have YSL and GA but their Lancome selection was very extensive and well discounted and they had a lot of UD products at discount. The Deer Park one was way better for the other brands. They had a crap load of Clarisonic stuff too.


   Myrtle Beach, SC.  They also had three TF fragrances---none of which appealed to me.


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Myrtle Beach, SC.  They also had three TF fragrances---none of which appealed to me.


  Nice! I will try to remember that. I saw a specktrette posted a pic in a thread for the Orlando Premium Outlets and they had a good supply of TF too.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty-----nice soft pink hue!!!!  LOVELY!!!!
> It is! Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm good. Miss you too! Are you moving to NYC, up the block from me perhaps?


----------



## montREALady (Jun 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The only issue that I have w/CCOs are the locations.  They're typically far away and their inventory is hit or miss.  I was out of town and visited one----they had a ton of
> MAC, Bobbi Brown, Clinique and Estée Lauder.  They had minimal Tom Ford items.  I already had 8 of the 9 TF lipsticks that they had, but I was able to snag Moroccan
> Rouge for $35 instead of $50.  I was really disappointed that they had so few TF items.


  No TF at the one near my job, popped by there yesterday and they have some new good MAC lippies that I had to ignore though. Mine has Smashbox too... I agree re the locations. This one is through my job and literally around the corner, so driving an hour to the bigger and better ones is so unappealing to me. I make do closer


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It is! Thanks!  Yeah, you do. See? Easy! :lol:   I'm good. Miss you too! Are you moving to NYC, up the block from me perhaps? :haha:


  :lol: That would be nice! We'd spend all the coinz!!!! A trip to Sephora or the MAC counter errrrday!!! hboy:   Im due for a visit this summer though!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 4, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Im due for a visit this summer though!


  I'm moving too. It's driving me nuts. Apparently most of South FL is moving the same weekend I want to move!


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Swatches tomorrow. There is no light right now for pics.


  :whip: The sun is out! Where are my swatches woman?! :haha:   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]The only issue that I have w/CCOs are the locations.  They're typically far away and their inventory is hit or miss.  I was out of town and visited one----they had a ton of[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   MAC, Bobbi Brown, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Clinique and Estée Lauder.  They had minimal Tom Ford items.  I already had 8 of the 9 TF lipsticks that they had, but I was able to snag Moroccan[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Rouge for $35 instead of $50.  I was really [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]disappointed that they had so few TF items.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR]:sigh:


  Im going to channel all of my positive energy into finding LE MAC, TF, and Guerlain items. If they don't have what I want the first day, I've made plans to just camp outside of the CCO for a week or two, make a little "outdoors" vacation out of it! (I was honestly pondering doing this in my mind...) hboy: ...the things we do for makeup :sigh:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 4, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Im going to channel all of my positive energy into finding LE MAC, TF, and Guerlain items. If they don't have what I want the first day, I'll just camp outside of the CCO for a week or two, make a little "outdoors" vacation out of it! (I was honestly pondering doing this in my mind...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  let me get some pants and take them right now! LOL


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> let me get some pants and take them right now! LOL


 LOL!!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 4, 2015)

The top pic is the compact and the bottom one is the swatch of the powder.  I also promised someone a swatch of the Sonia Kashuk Bronzing Powder. That's it on the right.  :bouquet::encore:     PS I went out there without pants!


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> The top pic is the compact and the bottom one is the swatch of the powder.  I also promised someone a swatch of the Sonia Kashuk Bronzing Powder. That's it on the right.  :bouquet::encore:     *PS I went out there without pants!*


  LMFAO!!!!!!!!! GO back in tha house!   THAT powder looks magical!!!!!!!!!!!! Was it hard to find?... Thank you for swatching...and sacrificing your pants :lol:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 4, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> THAT powder looks magical!!!!!!!!!!!! Was it hard to find?... Thank you for swatching...and sacrificing your pants


  It was gifted to me by a good friend. I think she found it at a CCOs as well. She knows how I feel about highlighters.
  No one noticed my bum. It's about to rain and outside looks like a set from The Walking Dead! All I was waiting for was tumbleweed to blow by while I was on the patio taking pics.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> PS I went out there without pants!


  pretty!


----------



## Shars (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> PS I went out there without pants!


  That EL one is sooo pretty!! I also like the design.

  Gwan with your bad self and your booty on the patio lol!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Jun 4, 2015)

So Jaclyn Hill is coming out with a highlighter by becca. I know it's gonna be super pretty. She always makes good recommendations when it comes to products


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> let me get some pants and take them right now! LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> So Jaclyn Hill is coming out with a highlighter by becca. I know it's gonna be super pretty. She always makes good recommendations when it comes to products


   I enjoy her videos.  This should be interesting!!!  Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> PS I went out there without pants!


  Is this the bronze one Dilli?  If so it's the one that I picked up recently at the CCO.   You must really love us to have gone out commando to do these swatches!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> It was gifted to me by a good friend. I think she found it at a CCOs as well. She knows how I feel about highlighters.
> No one noticed my bum.* It's about to rain and outside looks like a set from The Walking Dead! All I was waiting for was tumbleweed to blow by while I was on the patio taking pics. *


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> It was gifted to me by a good friend. I think she found it at a CCOs as well. She knows how I feel about highlighters. No one noticed my bum. It's about to rain and outside looks like a set from The Walking Dead! All I was waiting for was tumbleweed to blow by while I was on the patio taking pics.


 you have wonderful friends! None of mine understand my addiction.   ...still laughing at the fact you went commando to snap those pics! DILLIGAF,  you're the real MVP! :frenz:


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I could maybe see myself taking the hour long drive in the fall-----on a day when I'm bored or something but it's just not appealing to me at that moment.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'd camp or better yet *GLAMP* near a CCO if I though I wouldn't come away disappointed.[/COLOR]:happydance:      :lol:


  :haha:   Have you ever called before going, just to get a feel for what they have?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Have you ever called before going, just to get a feel for what they have?


    No----I don't go on a regular basis. It's been more than 5 years since I had gone to one.  The only reason I went this time was because we were passing it on our way home from a road trip.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jun 4, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> So Jaclyn Hill is coming out with a highlighter by becca. I know it's gonna be super pretty. She always makes good recommendations when it comes to products


  Interesting... I know it'll be gorge!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 4, 2015)

I was playing around with the new summer edition ABH eyeshadows and discovered that 3 shades in particular would make awesome highlighters... Now naturally Peach Sorbet the one I was in love with only had a shattered one left in the display   The others were pretty but did not convince me to purchase... Here is a swatch (L-R Peach Sorbet, Amber, Surface of the Sun)


----------



## montREALady (Jun 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> The top pic is the compact and the bottom one is the swatch of the powder.  I also promised someone a swatch of the Sonia Kashuk Bronzing Powder. That's it on the right.  :bouquet::encore:     *PS I went out there without pants!*


  Lmaoooo  You had me cracking up all day! And [@]Shars[/@] with her "gwan" comment :lol: I can't with y'all. We appreciate your efforts and sacrifice for good swatches. Thank you!  That bronze is nice. Let me look for mine with the highlighter. Wtf is it?? That EL is pretty, I feel like someone here has it? Where did I see it before?


----------



## Shars (Jun 4, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> So Jaclyn Hill is coming out with a highlighter by becca. I know it's gonna be super pretty. She always makes good recommendations when it comes to products


  Well that's not going to sell out in five minutes, she said sarcastically.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 4, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> So Jaclyn Hill is coming out with a highlighter by becca. I know it's gonna be super pretty. She always makes good recommendations when it comes to products








 ooooooooooh!!! Interesting!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Well that's not going to sell out in five minutes, she said sarcastically.


  LMAO


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 4, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> So Jaclyn Hill is coming out with a highlighter by becca. I know it's gonna be super pretty. She always makes good recommendations when it comes to products


  Say whhhaaaaaaaattttt!!! I don't even know who Jaclyn Hill is to be honest, I just want another Becca highlighter. Any eta on this?

  Just this afternoon I was thinking how great it would be to have something darker than Topaz/chocolate hued and something plum.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Say whhhaaaaaaaattttt!!! I don't even know who Jaclyn Hill is to be honest, I just want another Becca highlighter.


  Jaclyn's a long time beauty Youtuber.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Well that's not going to sell out in five minutes, she said sarcastically.


  GIRL!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 5, 2015)

I got my NYX order that I placed around Memorial during their 40% sale. Got their Illuminator in Enigmatic, it's nice but looks pink in the pan then gold on my face. I didn't need another gold. It's described as a soft pink with gold sheen, that pink must be real soft. I think I need Chaotic. Got their liquid Illuminator in Sunbeam since I already had Gleam. Wearing Enigmatic today, I'll snap a pic later.
  Edit w/pics


----------



## Shars (Jun 5, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I got my NYX order that I placed around Memorial during their 40% sale. Got their Illuminator in Enigmatic, it's nice but* looks pink in the pan then gold on my face*. I didn't need another gold. It's described as a soft pink with gold sheen, that pink must be real soft. I think I need Chaotic. Got their liquid Illuminator in Sunbeam since I already had Gleam. Wearing Enigmatic today, I'll snap a pic later.


  That happens to me with 99.9% of rose gold products I own. My red undertones just cancel the rose the heck out!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> That happens to me with 99.9% of rose gold products I own. My red undertones just cancel the rose the heck out!


  Uggh! Becca Rose Gold works on me though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I got my NYX order that I placed around Memorial during their 40% sale. Got their Illuminator in Enigmatic, it's nice but looks pink in the pan then gold on my face. I didn't need another gold. It's described as a soft pink with gold sheen, that pink must be real soft. I think I need Chaotic. Got their liquid Illuminator in Sunbeam since I already had Gleam. Wearing Enigmatic today, I'll snap a pic later.
> 
> 
> Edit w/pics


    It really does look straight up gold on you Monty!  I think the only pink highlighters that I can think of ATM, that really look pink on me are my EL Tease & Crystal Baby.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  It really does look straight up gold on you Monty!  I think the only pink highlighters that I can think of ATM, that really look pink on me are my EL Tease & Crystal Baby.[/COLOR]


i loveeee el tease


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> That happens to me with 99.9% of rose gold products I own. My red undertones just cancel the rose the heck out!


    Interesting----and annoying!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> i loveeee el tease


 It's good right Glammy?  I use it sparingly now because I didn't back it up.  EL should bring back all of their powder gelees in their original formula.
  I just happen be to be wearing bronze goddess today---once I used the compact a few times the hue & glow are coming off beautifully.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It's good right Glammy?  I use it sparingly now because I didn't back it up.  EL should bring back all of their powder gelees in their original formula.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I just happen be to be [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]wearing bronze goddess today---once I used the compact a few times the hue & glow are coming off beautifully.[/COLOR]


yes it's beautiful I didn't bu I'm hoping el being back all the gelees back too


----------



## montREALady (Jun 5, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I'm hoping el being back all the gelees back too


  I returned the BG Shimmering Nudes Gelee last week. It wasn't wowing me enough to keep it.


----------



## Shars (Jun 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's good right Glammy?  I use it sparingly now because I didn't back it up.  *EL should bring back all of their powder gelees in their original formula.*
> I just happen be to be wearing bronze goddess today---once I used the compact a few times the hue & glow are coming off beautifully.


  They so should!!! I'm still jonesing for Topaz Chameleon!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think you're right Monty but I don't recall who---I just don't recall us giving it any momentum-----our bad
> because it's really very nice----don't pay full retail for it if you're interested.  I think you can find it at a CCO like
> I did.
> 
> ...


  Yes, I like the highlighter palettes I'm realizing, lol. In my recent ones, the SK one and now MAC Freshen Up are like that.

  Love that Rose Gold liquid too, I know you don't


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I returned the BG Shimmering Nudes Gelee last week. It wasn't wowing me enough to keep it.


    Good for you Monty!!!   I've recently discovered that the more I use it, the more vibrant it became---as if I had to break it in or 
  something.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yup! Like when everyone was hyped about NARS' Orgasm, when I finally got it, I was like.... this is just gold on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    That's a great idea Shars!!!   Even though they should and we want & expect them to, not all products are going to work for us right out of the box----knowing yourself, a 
   little determination and experimentation go a long way.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yes, I like the highlighter palettes I'm realizing, lol. In my recent ones, the SK one and now MAC Freshen Up are like that.
> 
> *Love that Rose Gold liquid too, I know you don't*


  ......but it's not the product.  It's me.  I don't want to take the time to pat it on, etc.  Lazy I guess because I have nothing but time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I don't trust myself to do it right.​


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 5, 2015)

I went to Target today to exchange the broken Sonia Kashuk compact. While I was there I picked up one of the Illuminating Powders from Shea Moisture. I will post pics and first impressions tomorrow. It's too dark right now.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to Target today to exchange the broken Sonia Kashuk compact. While I was there I picked up one of the Illuminating Powders from Shea Moisture. I will post pics and first impressions tomorrow. It's too dark right now.


  Oh no, what illuminating SM powders?! Oh just looked, thought it was something new  I have a cheek/lip balm from their makeup line that I love and an eye shadow. That's it. Love their hair products though.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yup! *Like when everyone was hyped about NARS' Orgasm, when I finally got it, I was like.... this is just gold on me *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty much. I think Torrid or Deep Throat are the brown girl's Orgasm. And side note, tarte Glisten has a bit more of the pink that Orgasm is supposed to have.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Pretty much. I think Torrid or Deep Throat are the brown girl's Orgasm. And side note, tarte Glisten has a bit more of the pink that Orgasm is supposed to have.


  Yep....I have Torrid and it's the perfect spring/summer blush and looks phenomenal on woc..


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> They so should!!! I'm still jonesing for Topaz Chameleon!


  If you have a CCO near you, I'd check it out for TC. Before my local CCO closed a couple of years ago, they had several Topaz Chameleon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> If you have a CCO near you, I'd check it out for TC. Before my local CCO closed a couple of years ago, they had several Topaz Chameleon.


 The CCo that I went to recently had a ton of Estée Lauder products but not a single Illuminating Powder Gelee



Pretty disappointing!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 7, 2015)

wet n wild solar powered blush and glow trio


----------



## jenise (Jun 7, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> wet n wild solar powered blush and glow trio


 Yess love these. I got all three lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yess love these. I got all three lol


  I need to check these out. Since it is WnW I know the price is right. However, I just bought 8 new ones from ColorPop.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yess love these. I got all three lol


  In terms of formula, what other popular highlighters do you think they're comparable to?


----------



## jenise (Jun 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I need to check these out. Since it is WnW I know the price is right. However, I just bought 8 new ones from ColorPop.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Very nice Glammy[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] In terms of formula, what other popular highlighters do you think they're comparable to?[/COLOR]








 They're so buttery and pigmented for the low price point!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> They're so buttery and pigmented for the low price point!


    Oh how pretty!!!!!  Thanks for swatching them Jenise!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm wearing Becca Rose Gold today----almost forgot how pretty it is---not to mention the impressive formula.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> They're so buttery and pigmented for the low price point!


  I love WNW! I have to look out for these, haven't noticed them. Where did you get it?  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm wearing Becca Rose Gold today----almost forgot how pretty it is---not to mention the impressive formula.[/COLOR]


  I love it! Still using the little one from my Best of Becca set from Ulta but I will be definitely purchasing the full size when it's done.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm still waiting for supernova to be delivered. Plant Beauty takes forever def never ordering from there again. Unless, I have to smh


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jun 7, 2015)

They are very pretty and have an overspray. I saw all three at the Pathmark at Atlantic Terminal a few weeks ago and picked up Solar Powered & Fair Trade Coffee. The other one reminded me of a UD flushed that I have so I didn't pick that one up. No one touched the display when I was there so they might still be there. I have yet to see them in a drugstore.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I love WNW! I have to look out for these, haven't noticed them. Where did you get it? I love it! Still using the little one from my Best of Becca set from Ulta but I will be definitely purchasing the full size when it's done.


   I saw them at Walgreens. May still be there.


----------



## Shars (Jun 7, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> If you have a CCO near you, I'd check it out for TC. Before my local CCO closed a couple of years ago, they had several Topaz Chameleon.
> 
> I don't live stateside but the last 2 CCOs I visited in the past few months while visiting didn't have it.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *montREALady*
> ...


  I could not find that darn set from Ulta. I may have to send out a custom purchase to get it.


----------



## jenise (Jun 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I love WNW! I have to look out for these, haven't noticed them. Where did you get it? I love it! Still using the little one from my Best of Becca set from Ulta but I will be definitely purchasing the full size when it's done.


 Found em At rite aid or cvs I can't remember lol


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Where did you get it?


  I got Solar Powered from Walgreens when they first came out and I went back the very next week to get the others and the display was empty lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I love it! Still using the little one from my Best of Becca set from Ulta but* I will be definitely purchasing the full size when it's done.*


  It's so worth it!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yess love these. I got all three lol


i think I'm going to pick up the other two I worn sp today and I loveeeee it


Vandekamp said:


> I need to check these out. Since it is WnW I know the price is right. However, I just bought 8 new ones from ColorPop.


only $3.99 so worth it  They are very nice vandekamp


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Very nice Glammy[/COLOR]thanks meddy  [COLOR=0000FF] In terms of formula, what other popular highlighters do you think they're comparable to?[/COLOR]





jenise said:


> They're so buttery and pigmented for the low price point!


thanks for posting  They look so pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I got Solar Powered from Walgreens when they first came out and I went back the very next week to get the others and the display was empty lol


  Geez---I guess the word had gotten out by then


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 7, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Artist couture mermaid fantasy


 Loveeeee this stunninggggg


montREALady said:


> :comment:  I'll just drop this here...
> 
> Speaking of Colourpop...that's Monster :eyelove:


loveeeeeee I don't think I used my monster highlighter yet U rocked this color well beautiful


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 7, 2015)

Have u girls tried Milani Rose D'Oro blush??? It's a beautiful sheer shimmery peach/coral color and looks hot with a gold highlight... I contoured with Blunt and blended up into RD then added a Forever21 gold highlight under my outer eye sockets... Keeping with the peachy coral theme I used Sushi Kiss and some Milani lipgloss in Coral Crush! Khaki green eyeshadow and I was good to go!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm back with a first impression on my Shea Moisture Illuminating Powder. The color I picked up was Cinnamon Ceylon. I wasn't able to grab the other two color because they were sold out. It's in one of those Thicker compacts with the product on top and underneath that the brush. The brush itself is very soft. It looks to be almost dupe of the one that is in my Sonia Kashuk Chic Luminosity Bronzer. The one in the SM compact is thicker. It's like a small fan brush actually, in the way that it works.  There is a small mirror above the brush. Now on to the product. It's a smooth compact powder and for what it is it's rather pigmented. Now if you are around my complexion Cinnamon Ceylon can be used like an Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder. It imparts a glow but doesn't exactly highlight. It's truly an illuminating powder.I would post pics but unlike most of my more traditional highlighters this one is much more subtle. Skin looks glowy but not shiny. If that makes sense. 


  Final Verdict:
  If you are looking to add a subtle glow to your face then get this product. If you are looking for major impactful shine. SKIP IT. I'm keeping this and will use it for those days that I want that glowing from within look.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I have those on my list!! I also quite like Goulue from the Guy Bourdin palette. Actually, I just checked the GUy Bourdin cheek palette to confirm the spelling of Goulue only to realise Deep Throat is in that palette LOL! I've had this palette since January last year and all I've done is swatch it.... so shameful. I'm going to put it in rotation this week.
> 
> I don't live stateside but the last 2 CCOs I visited in the past few months while visiting didn't have it.
> *I could not find that darn set from Ulta. I may have to send out a custom purchase to get it.*
> ...


  Okay. I have a feeling I've seen them but ignored them. HAHAHA!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Have u girls tried Milani Rose D'Oro blush??? It's a beautiful sheer shimmery peach/coral color and looks hot with a gold highlight... I contoured with Blunt and blended up into RD then added a Forever21 gold highlight under my outer eye sockets... Keeping with the peachy coral theme I used Sushi Kiss and some Milani lipgloss in Coral Crush! Khaki green eyeshadow and I was good to go!


  No but I asked about it here once I think. Or it may have been another thread, lol. I just like the way it looks in the pan, like a rose, right? Sounds nice! 

  I'm wearing CP Tasty today with MAC Freshen up as a blush and it looks nice. Similar theme going on, my eyes are ABH Maya Mia with a little UD Naked 3 though, no khaki. Lips are MAC Fashion Force Huggable.

  Edit with a pic









  After a while it all looks the same, huh?


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I got Solar Powered from Walgreens when they first came out and I went back the very next week to get the others and the display was empty lol


  Shit, I missed them! When did they come out? I swear MAC and other brands have been consuming me, lol!

  Edit: Just checked they came out the end of April beginning of May it looks like. Long gone here by now I'm sure!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> No but I asked about it here once I think. Or it may have been another thread, lol. I just like the way it looks in the pan, like a rose, right? Sounds nice!   I'm wearing CP Tasty today with MAC Freshen up as a blush and it looks nice. Similar theme going on, my eyes are ABH Maya Mia with a little UD Naked 3 though, no khaki. Lips are MAC Fashion Force Huggable.


 No it's not one of the rose blushes it's one of the regular baked ones that can be applied wet... It's a nice shimmery peachy coral springy color but not too over the top... U reminded me about Sushi Kiss the other day haha btw thanx  How r u liking ur Huggable lip color???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm back with a first impression on my Shea Moisture Illuminating Powder. The color I picked up was Cinnamon Ceylon. I wasn't able to grab the other two color because they were sold out. It's in one of those Thicker compacts with the product on top and underneath that the brush. The brush itself is very soft. It looks to be almost dupe of the one that is in my Sonia Kashuk Chic Luminosity Bronzer. The one in the SM compact is thicker. It's like a small fan brush actually, in the way that it works.  There is a small mirror above the brush. Now on to the product. It's a smooth compact powder and for what it is it's rather pigmented. Now if you are around my complexion Cinnamon Ceylon can be used like an Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder. It imparts a glow but doesn't exactly highlight. It's truly an illuminating powder.I would post pics but unlike most of my more traditional highlighters this one is much more subtle. Skin looks glowy but not shiny. If that makes sense.
> 
> 
> Final Verdict:
> If you are looking to add a subtle glow to your face then get this product. If you are looking for major impactful shine. SKIP IT. I'm keeping this and will use it for those days that I want that glowing from within look.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> No it's not one of the rose blushes it's one of the regular baked ones that can be applied wet... It's a nice shimmery peachy coral springy color but not too over the top... U reminded me about Sushi Kiss the other day haha btw thanx  How r u liking ur Huggable lip color???


  Oooh, let me look into that, CVS has bogo 1/2 off Milani this week. Shoot, I was just there too, lol. I see they have a bronzer...$12 in-store for them is a bit much though, lol. Yeah I have to revisit Sushi Kiss. I'm loving the Huggable! I'm shocked tbh. I'm such a matte girl.

  Oh this, 
  http://www.cvs.com/shop/beauty/makeup/face/milani-baked-blush-rose-d-oro-02-skuid-811858

  How is it different from the Black Radiance ones? I've been meaning to pick up Gingersnap bronzer.


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks! There are a lot of Duane Reade's around here. They are supposed to be the same now but I've noticed they still have different stuff.
> 
> Yeah, I got it on launch day in March. I physically drove to and Ulta to get it. Which was my first time being in the store. There aren't any in Brooklyn or Manhattan.
> 
> Okay. I have a feeling I've seen them but ignored them. HAHAHA!


  If you see them again in store, please let me know! Though I'm sure they're probably all gone by now.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oooh, let me look into that, CVS has bogo 1/2 off Milani this week. Shoot, I was just there too, lol. I see they have a bronzer...$12 in-store for them is a bit much though, lol. Yeah I have to revisit Sushi Kiss. I'm loving the Huggable! I'm shocked tbh. I'm such a matte girl.  Oh this,  http://www.cvs.com/shop/beauty/makeup/face/milani-baked-blush-rose-d-oro-02-skuid-811858  How is it different from the Black Radiance ones? I've been meaning to pick up Gingersnap bronzer.


 Honestly they r about the same level of quality it just depends really on ur shade preference... Milani Tantastic Baked Bronzer in Fantastic in Gold is a pretty highlight and their Baked Bronzer in Soleil is pretty too,  to add just a pop of light glitter n shimmer...Standouts from BR include Plum Sorbet, Rum Spice and Gingersnap... Plum Sorbet makes an excellent highlight or overlay with plum, purple or berry blushes... I personally use it with Magenta and Breath of Plum from MAC


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Honestly they r about the same level of quality it just depends really on ur shade preference... Milani Baked Bronzer in Fantastic in Gold is a pretty highlight and their regular Bronzer in Soleil is pretty too, to add just a pop of shimmer...Standouts from BR include Plum Sorbet, Rum Spice and Gingersnap... Plum Sobet makes an excellent highlight or overlay with plum, purple or berry blushes... I personally use it with Magenta and Breath of Plum from MAC


  Rum Spice too, that's the other one. Still haven't revisited Blackberry. I don't see those Milani bronzers on their website.
  http://milanicosmetics.com/Bronzer/


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

Top to bottom: Milani Baked Powder Blush in 02 Rose D'Oro Milani Baked Bronzer in 05 Soleil Milani Tantastic Baked Bronzer in Fantastic In Gold


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Rum Spice too, that's the other one. Still haven't revisited Blackberry. I don't see those Milani bronzers on their website. http://milanicosmetics.com/Bronzer/


 Maybe they discontinued them because I didn't see them either lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Have u girls tried Milani Rose D'Oro blush??? It's a beautiful sheer shimmery peach/coral color and looks hot with a gold highlight... I contoured with Blunt and blended up into RD then added a Forever21 gold highlight under my outer eye sockets..*. Keeping with the peachy coral theme *I used Sushi Kiss and some Milani lipgloss in Coral Crush! Khaki green eyeshadow and I was good to go!






I'm having a peachy-coral day today too!!!  Dior Coral Cruise blush, Guerlain Geneva lipstick topped w/Dior Fluidstick in Pandore.  Since everything was so colorful 
    & bright, to highlight, I used EL  5 Tone Shimmer Powder, *Bronze Shimmer*, which I'm LOVING!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


   Pretty----love Rose D' Oro


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Rum Spice too, that's the other one. Still haven't revisited *Blackberry.* I don't see those Milani bronzers on their website.
> http://milanicosmetics.com/Bronzer/


  Have you got the Crackberry on the brain? lol. I have one Black Radiance blush that was beautiful when I bought it but develops "hard-pan" very quickly. It put me off buying any of their other baked products.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Have you got the Crackberry on the brain? lol. I have one Black Radiance blush that was beautiful when I bought it but *develops "hard-pan" very quickly. *It put me off buying any of their other baked products.







Whoa---that's not good!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm having a peachy-coral day today too!!!  Dior Coral Cruise blush, Guerlain Geneva lipstick topped w/Dior Fluidstick in Pandore.  Since everything was so colorful[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    & bright, to highlight, I used [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]EL  5 Tone Shimmer Powder,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*Bronze Shimmer*[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF], which I'm LOVING!!![/COLOR]


 Geneva is a sheerly pretty pop of coral ️ Can u please swatch the EL 5 color shimmer powder???


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Whoa---that's not good!!!


  Not at all!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock: [COLOR=0000FF]Whoa---that's not good!!![/COLOR]


 Wow I've never had that happen to me with any of them... Did u use it wet??? I know sometimes when I use eyeshadows wet they get rather stiff after...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Geneva is a sheerly pretty pop of coral ️ Can u please swatch the EL 5 color shimmer powder???


   I think Dilli did it already---check a few pages up thread and/or the swatch gallery.  I feel like it's a combination of at least two of their gelee powders.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Wow I've never had that happen to me with any of them.*.. Did u use it wet???* I know sometimes when I use eyeshadows wet they get rather stiff after...


  It was Shars who had that happen.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Not at all! hboy:


 Did u use it wet???


----------



## Monsy (Jun 8, 2015)

baked products can become hard from face oils that transfer on the brush from the face to the product


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> baked products can become hard from face oils that transfer on the brush from the face to the product


 Makes sense, I will be sure to wash my various blush brushes more often especially when MAC MSF r now $32  lol thanx


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Pretty----love Rose D' Oro[/COLOR]


 Yes it rocks with a gold highlight


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Makes sense, I will be sure to wash my various blush brushes more often especially when MAC MSF r now $32 lol thanx


    Dirty brushes can also cause skin eruptions...I have sensitive skin, so I wash my brushes after every use.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Dirty brushes can also cause skin eruptions...I have sensitive skin, so I wash my brushes after every use.[/COLOR]


 Ya know wut!? A really bad breakout JUST cleared up!!! I just couldn't shake it... I think my Beauty Blender was the cause because I was using various products with it and only washing every 3 uses... Even when I would wash it, it was never REALLY clean until I bought the Blendercleanser Solid  which gets it squeaky clean Funny how my skin is clear now


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2015)

Lawd what a day. I ordered the SM Illuminating Powders/Bronzers in Mandaly Dusk and Cinnamon Ceylon and did in-store pickup. CC was crumbling right out of the box but I think I may return it anyway, but I'm a little conflicted. On the one hand I like how subtle it is, but it also has noticeable shimmer flecks and that's not really my thing. I may try a few of the lighter shades though. 

  Mandaly Dusk is just gorgeous. It doesn't have the sparkles that Cinnamon Ceylon does. I'll have to do a comparison photo/swatches of it with Metal Rock (not a dupe ladies, sorry), Cover Girl's Ebony Bronze and Guerlain #8 for the "Bronzer for the Bronzed" thread. I will say that between Ebony Bronze and Guerlain it is the darkest. It's not matte like the other two are and it doesn't have the glitter (or chalkiness) of Ebony Bronze and Guerlain is pretty matte but a soft matte. (I wonder if I should even keep Ebony Bronze…). Mandalay is super smooth. I'm trying to think of powder with a similar texture but the closest thing I can come up with is Too Faced's Sun Bunny (totally different colors). I'm a sucker for very dark bronzers because they are so rare so it's a keeper.  

  Vanatu Nude looks promising...


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


> baked products can become hard from face oils that transfer on the brush from the face to the product


  That I know. Funny thing is, I hardly needed to double dip since the blush was initially so pigmented. I left it alone for a while and came back to it and could not understand why it wouldn't show up on me.


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Lawd what a day. I ordered the SM Illuminating Powders/Bronzers in Mandaly Dusk and Cinnamon Ceylon and did in-store pickup. CC was crumbling right out of the box but I think I may return it anyway, but I'm a little conflicted. On the one hand I like how subtle it is, but it also has noticeable shimmer flecks and that's not really my thing. I may try a few of the lighter shades though.
> 
> Mandaly Dusk is just gorgeous. It doesn't have the sparkles that Cinnamon Ceylon does. I'll have to do a comparison photo/swatches of it with Metal Rock (not a dupe ladies, sorry), Cover Girl's Ebony Bronze and Guerlain #8 for the "Bronzer for the Bronzed" thread. *I will say that between Ebony Bronze and Guerlain it is the darkest. *It's not matte like the other two are and it doesn't have the glitter (or chalkiness) of Ebony Bronze and Guerlain is pretty matte but a soft matte. (*I wonder if I should even keep Ebony Bronze…*). Mandalay is super smooth. I'm trying to think of powder with a similar texture but the closest thing I can come up with is Too Faced's Sun Bunny (totally different colors). I'm a sucker for very dark bronzers because they are so rare so it's a keeper.


  Darker than Ebony Bronze? That I must look into!! 

  Lies and controversy... you better keep that Ebony Bronze lol. Don't mind me. I'm partial to that one haha.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2015)

Becca Moonstone SSP update: 

  I've worn it a few times mixed in with foundation. I like it a lot - It's very golden and it also maintains the most pow once set with powder (as compared to Rose Gold or Topaz). Because I've tanned and I tan red, the goldenness of Moonstone is not the most flattering so I'll be mixing it with Topaz throughout the summer and I'll wear it by itself when the weather cools. I still like Rose Gold the most for my skin right now, but I think Topaz+Moonstone could be a real winner. Most surprising is that you really can (or at least I can) see a difference between each of them when mixed with foundation. I also got a skin compliment/product inquiry at Target today so #thanksbecca. 

  Also, while I haven't used the Armani Fluid Sheers (only swatched them) I prefer the Becca SSP's. They are smoother (don't have shimmer/sparkle) and have a more noticeable but sophisticated effect, just incase anyone was looking for a compare/contrast. I still want a couple of the Fluid Sheers (the darker colors) to wear layered under bronzer.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Darker than Ebony Bronze? That I must look into!!
> 
> *Lies and controversy... you better keep that Ebony Bronze lol*. Don't mind me. I'm partial to that one haha.


  LMAO! You are so right. I did a double take of the swatch on my arm and realized I was trippin.


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> LMAO! You are so right. I did a double take of the swatch on my arm and realized I was trippin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ya know wut!? A really bad breakout JUST cleared up!!! I just couldn't shake it... I think my Beauty Blender was the cause because I was using various products with it and only washing every 3 uses... Even when I would wash it, it was never REALLY clean until I bought the Blendercleanser Solid which gets it squeaky clean Funny how my skin is clear now


    I'm glad your skin cleared up.  Maybe you can have more than one BB & rotate them so you have a clean one at all times.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2015)

Last post of the night. How was I living without the Sonia Kashuck Duo Fiber Fan brush?!?!?!? I'd almost given up on New Vegas MSF (the only reason I still had it is because it's rare) and I tried it with the aforementioned brush and it is the ONLY time it has ever looked good or even been remotely wearable.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Last post of the night. How was I living without the Sonia Kashuck Duo Fiber Fan brush?!?!?!? I'd almost given up on New Vegas MSF (the only reason I still had it is because it's rare) and I tried it with the aforementioned brush and it is the ONLY time it has ever looked good or even been remotely wearable.


 That's my favorite fan brush. Although I actually just bought a huge it cosmetics fan brush and I might like that one better but the Sonia kashuk one provides amazing color payoff.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm glad your skin cleared up.  Maybe you can have more than one BB & rotate them so you have a clean one at all times.


 Thanx that actually isn't a bad idea... Actually better yet I'll find and clean my fake one from Claire's which actually is more firm and less absorbent of liquid products and buy a new one so I'll be good either way


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 9, 2015)

So Cinnamon Ceylon is going back (yeahhh $$$). I just have to wait a week and a half until an errand brings me out to BK again for the return.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So Cinnamon Ceylon is going back (yeahhh $$$). I just have to wait a week and a half until an errand brings me out to BK again for the return.


  Now you got me wanting Mandalay Dusk! I won't be near another Target that carries Shea Moisture until Friday though.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Lawd what a day. I ordered the SM Illuminating Powders/Bronzers in Mandaly Dusk and Cinnamon Ceylon and did in-store pickup. CC was crumbling right out of the box but I think I may return it anyway, but I'm a little conflicted. On the one hand I like how subtle it is, but it also has noticeable shimmer flecks and that's not really my thing. I may try a few of the lighter shades though.
> 
> Mandaly Dusk is just gorgeous. It doesn't have the sparkles that Cinnamon Ceylon does. I'll have to do a comparison photo/swatches of it with Metal Rock (not a dupe ladies, sorry), Cover Girl's Ebony Bronze and Guerlain #8 for the "Bronzer for the Bronzed" thread. I will say that between Ebony Bronze and Guerlain it is the darkest. It's not matte like the other two are and it doesn't have the glitter (or chalkiness) of Ebony Bronze and Guerlain is pretty matte but a soft matte. (I wonder if I should even keep Ebony Bronze…). Mandalay is super smooth. I'm trying to think of powder with a similar texture but the closest thing I can come up with is Too Faced's Sun Bunny (totally different colors). I'm a sucker for very dark bronzers because they are so rare so it's a keeper.
> 
> Vanatu Nude looks promising...


  Girl you don't play! You decided and then you pounced! I love a woman of action!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Last post of the night. How was I living without the Sonia Kashuck Duo Fiber Fan brush?!?!?!? I'd almost given up on New Vegas MSF (the only reason I still had it is because it's rare) and I tried it with the aforementioned brush and it is the ONLY time it has ever looked good or even been remotely wearable.


  Oooh, I may need this one. Thanks.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 9, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ya know wut!? A really bad breakout JUST cleared up!!! I just couldn't shake it... I think my Beauty Blender was the cause because I was using various products with it and only washing every 3 uses... Even when I would wash it, it was never REALLY clean until I bought the Blendercleanser Solid which gets it squeaky clean Funny how my skin is clear now


  That blendercleanser is BOSS! Love it!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Now you got me wanting Mandalay Dusk! I won't be near another Target that carries Shea Moisture until Friday though.


  I want Mandalay Musk and I didn't even see swatches yet, lmao. But Target has BOGO 1/2 SM. I have to see what else to potentially get...


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> That blendercleanser is BOSS! Love it!


 Yes ma'am indeed it is


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I want Mandalay Musk and I didn't even see swatches yet, lmao. But Target has BOGO 1/2 SM. I have to see what else to potentially get...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Now you got me wanting Mandalay Dusk! I won't be near another Target that carries Shea Moisture until Friday though.


  You enablers ladies have to stop trying to make me buy stuff I don't need


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *  Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't love it enough to keep it so I'm just doing a full return. In a way I'm glad it crumbled because otherwise I don't think I would have considered returning it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> *I don't love it enough to keep it *so I'm just doing a full return. In a way I'm glad it crumbled because otherwise I don't think I would have considered returning it.


  I see---then back it should go!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 9, 2015)

Upcoming ABH highlighters!


----------



## Shars (Jun 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I saw swatches of these somewhere! Now I can't remember where 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If I do, I'll post 'em. I thought there were only 2 though... I'm liking that pink one on the end. I hope these end up at Sephora because I'm not about her website and their madness!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


   Oh I really like the designs-----have you had experience w/this formula???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> I saw swatches of these somewhere! Now I can't remember where
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    You know I have found that these designers do a lousy job with their web sites/orders, shipping & customer service--Tom Ford, Charlotte Tilbury, Bobbi Brown----all have issues!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh I really like the designs-----have you had experience w/this formula???[/COLOR]


 No idea Meddy!! I am liking the pattern too :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 Are you dragging me into this pool too?????


----------



## Shars (Jun 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You know I have found that these designers do a lousy job with their web sites/orders, shipping & customer service--Tom Ford, Charlotte Tilbury, Bobbi Brown----all have issues!!!!


  It's such a shame!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's such a shame!


   I try to find what I want at department stores anyway------those brand specific web sites don't participate in the cash back programs.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 9, 2015)

Last post of the night:

  Mandalay Dusk swept over the cheeks with LM Ritual on top is sooooo gorg! I think I need to do a 30-day bronzer challenge! 

  Sorry for turning this into the bronzer thread, lol. Now back to your regularly scheduled highlighter talk.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Last post of the night:
> 
> Mandalay Dusk swept over the cheeks with LM Ritual on top is sooooo gorg! I think I need to do a 30-day bronzer challenge!
> 
> Sorry for turning this into the bronzer thread, lol. Now back to your regularly scheduled highlighter talk.


   No worries---it's all makeup.  I LOVE Ritual but I use it as a bronzer/contour.  Are you placing it as a blush?  School me please!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Last post of the night:
> 
> Mandalay Dusk swept over the cheeks with LM Ritual on top is sooooo gorg! I think I need to do a 30-day bronzer challenge!
> 
> Sorry for turning this into the bronzer thread, lol. *Now back to your regularly scheduled highlighter talk.*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok once again, This time I really hope I got everything on this list



MAC Deep Dark Natural and Shimmer 	
MAC MSF in So Ceylon 	
MAC EDSF in Glorify 	
MAC MSF in Brunette 	
Physicians Formula Shimmer Strips in Waikiki Strip 	
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Topaz 	
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Opal 	
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Rose Gold 	
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Blushed Copper 	
Estee Lauder Signature 5-Tone Shimmer Powder in Bronze Shimmer 	
Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Copper Diamond 	
MAC EDSF in Superb 	
MAC MSF in Gold Deposit 	
MAC MSF in Stereo Rose 	
MAC MSF in Metal Rock 	
The Balm Betty Lou-manizer 	
The Balm Cindy Lou-manizer 	
NARS Albatross 	
MAC EDSF in Magnetic Appeal 	
MAC EDSF in Whisper of Gilt 	
Wet N Wild Fergie Centerstage Collection in Rose Golden Goddess 	
MAC Rose Ole 	
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Poured in Topaz 	
NARS Double Intensity Blush in Jubilation 	
MAC EDSF in Magnetic Appeal 	
Colourpop Highlighter in Sticky Sweet 	
Colourpop Highlighter in Monster 	
 MAC Loose Powder in Silver Dusk 	
MAC MSF in Sunny By Nature 	
MAC MSF in Comfort 	
MAC Marine Life 	
NARS Luster Blush 	
NARS Multiple in Palm Beach 	
Sonia Kashuk Chic Luminosity Bronzer in Goddess 	
Shea Moisture Illuminating Powder in Ceylon Cinnamon 	
MAC Cream Color Base in Improper Copper 	
Magnolia Makeup Illuminator in Glo 	
Facefront Cosmetics Flashlite Highlight Powder in Auto Focus 	
Facefront Cosmetics Flashlite Highlight Powder in Double Exposure 	
Facefront Cosmetics Flashlite Highlight Powder in Gamma Ray 
 
  I think I got everything this time. However knowing me I'm sure I didn't.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> No worries---it's all makeup.  I LOVE Ritual but I use it as a bronzer/contour.  Are you placing it as a blush?  School me please!


  I use Ritual everywhere that I would place bronzer and I brush it over my cheeks too, but I'm NW45 (and tanning) so Ritual is more of a brown-rosey glow for me. It's not really a bronzer in the traditional sense for me (nor could I contour with it but I could layer it over my contour) and it's not a highlighter either. It's a blush bronzer (I mean that is actually what Laura Mercier calls it). It just warms my face _and_ when I layer it over a traditional, deeper bronzer, I can see Ritual even more.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jun 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> [COLOR=181818]Ok once again, This time I really hope I got everything on this list[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]
> 
> MAC Deep Dark Natural and Shimmer
> MAC MSF in So Ceylon
> ...


  I wish MAC would bring back Rose Ole and a white/purple duochrome highlighter.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## mel33t (Jun 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  It looks really similar to Opal in the pic.. But I'm sure I'll want it anyway :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> It looks really similar to Opal in the pic.. But I'm sure I'll want it anyway


  I read somewhere it was supposedly a cross btw Opal and rose gold shades!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> It looks really similar to Opal in the pic.. But I'm sure I'll want it anyway


  Yeah it's not really as unique as I hoped it would be, but now I'm in the "collect them all" frame of mind, which is such a dangerous place to be, but then I don't see Becca turning into MAC (with the constant onslaught of shades) so I think I'm okay. I can't imagine releasing more than 2 or 3 of these a year, and even that seems like they would soon run out of steam… 

  And a shade between Opal and Rose Gold would be nice actually. But I'm wary of anything with the word "champagne" in the title. It usually means it's bright and beige.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2015)

I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the Shea Moisture Illuminating Powders in Boracay Hibiscus and Vanuatu Nude. The both look very interesting and BH looks like this milk chocolate brown and I haven't seen anything in that color range since the Stila Baked Illuminizers which sucked. I gave them all away, that disco ball crap… 

  I'm still low-buying this month. I'm going to stay under $60 this month, which I think is pretty good (right?) and I'm under that so it's all good.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 10, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Yeah it's not really as unique as I hoped it would be, but now I'm in the "collect them all" frame of mind, which is such a dangerous place to be, but then I don't see Becca turning into MAC (with the constant onslaught of shades) so I think I'm okay. I can't imagine releasing more than 2 or 3 of these a year, and even that seems like they would soon run out of steam…   And a shade between Opal and Rose Gold would be nice actually. But I'm wary of anything with the word "champagne" in the title. It usually means it's bright and beige.


  There's just so many Champagne colors. Becca needs a pinky highlight. Pearl is beautiful in the liquid version but I want a light pink.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> There's just so many Champagne colors. Becca needs a pinky highlight. Pearl is beautiful in the liquid version but I want a light pink.


  I agree. The [beauty] world doesn't need another champagne highlighter. I really want a plum highlighter. There are so few of those. I can't even think of one off of the top head actually. Pink would be nice too. I'm really into pink highlighters at the moment like Cindy Lou (!!!) and also an oldie MAC Illuminating Pressed powder in Star!, the texture of Star! isn't amazing but the true iridescent quality is unique in my collection, which says a lot. 

  Also pink pairs soooo well with brown and bronze shades (plum too). I love a chocolate or bronze cheek with a pink or rose highlight.


----------



## mel33t (Jun 10, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I agree. The [beauty] world doesn't need another champagne highlighter. I really want a plum highlighter. There are so few of those. I can't even think of one off of the top head actually. Pink would be nice too. I'm really into pink highlighters at the moment like Cindy Lou (!!!) and also an oldie MAC Illuminating Pressed powder in Star!, the texture of Star! isn't amazing but the true iridescent quality is unique in my collection, which says a lot.


  I've wanted to test out Cindy Lou! I have been loving the new Clinique Chubby Stick highlight. It has that pinky iridescent but its also a bit golden. I honestly think its a universal color and I love that its a cream. I want that, but in a powder lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I've wanted to test out Cindy Lou! I have been loving the new Clinique Chubby Stick highlight. It has that pinky iridescent but its also a bit golden. I honestly think its a universal color and I love that its a cream. I want that, but in a powder lol.


  Cindy Lou is great. I don't really get much gold from it though. It's pretty much straight up pink, but it's great. While we are wishing and praying for what this new SSP might be, I hope it's a replacement for my MAC Pressed Iridescent Powder. It hate the texture so much. I will B2MAC it the second I find a replacement product. A girl can dream.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> [COLOR=181818]Ok once again, This time I really hope I got everything on this list[/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]
> 
> MAC Deep Dark Natural and Shimmer
> MAC MSF in So Ceylon
> ...


 Awesome list girl!!! I just picked up Sonia Kashuk Chic Luminosity  Bronzer in Goddess and Mac MSF in Gold Deposit... I naturally ran home to make sure I wasnt duping anything I already have haha... Do u ever highlight ur highlight with a lighter or more subdued shade??? For example,  God Deposit will slay with a soft gold worked under the eye sockets


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 10, 2015)

I wish becca would do a pale iridescent shade with maybe a blue, green or purple shift that would be cool. Doesn't have to be crazy in your face if they think that wouldn't be "mainstream" enough but it'd be nice to have something like that in their formula.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I wish becca would do a pale iridescent shade with maybe a *blue, green or purple shift that would be cool*. Doesn't have to be crazy in your face if they think that wouldn't be "mainstream" enough but it'd be nice to have something like that in their formula.


  Or an orange/sorbet-ish color shift?! Le sigh.


----------



## jenise (Jun 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I read somewhere it was supposedly a cross btw Opal and rose gold shades!!


 I read that it was a mix of moonstone and opal hahaha


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Jun 10, 2015)

jenise said:


> I read that it was a mix of moonstone and opal hahaha


  A mix of moonstone & opal would be perfect. The packaging is pretty too


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2015)

jenise said:


> I read that it was a mix of moonstone and opal hahaha


  Now I'm even less interested...


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 10, 2015)

I already have moonstone and Opal, I like becca highlighters but if it doesn't wow me I'll probably pass I have a decent amount of highlighters now and a lot of them look similar on the face when they're in the same color family.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I use Ritual everywhere that I would place bronzer and* I brush it over my cheeks too,* but I'm NW45 (and tanning) so Ritual is more of a brown-rosey glow for me. It's not really a bronzer in the traditional sense for me (nor could I contour with it but I could layer it over my contour) and it's not a highlighter either. It's a blush bronzer (I mean that is actually what Laura Mercier calls it). It just warms my face _and_ when I layer it over a traditional, deeper bronzer, I can see Ritual even more.


    Thanks TT-------Got it!!!!  I've seen that done and it looks _*so*_ good!!!!!!  I use it to bronze & /or contour.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok once again, This time I really hope I got everything on this list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Impressive....and room for more


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 That's so awesome----good for her!!!!  If the formula is right---Becca----Hell---ooooo----I'm sure it will be nice & I'll get it even though I need another highlighter like I 
   need a hole in the head!!!


----------



## jenise (Jun 10, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> A mix of moonstone & opal would be perfect. The packaging is pretty too


 Yes I'm excited. I've been watching jaclyn since she started & I love BECCA so of course I have to support lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yes I'm excited. I've been watching jaclyn since she started & I love BECCA so of course *I have to support *lol


 That's how I feel too Jenise!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 10, 2015)

jenise said:


> I read that it was a mix of moonstone and opal hahaha


 Oh then that might be true!! I might be mixing up btw moonstone and Rose gold!! Hehe I am excited for any new highlighters from Becca!!! :lol:


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's so awesome----good for her!!!!  If the formula is right---Becca----Hell---ooooo----I'm sure it will be nice & I'll get it even [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]though I need another highlighter like I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   need a hole in the head!!![/COLOR]   :haha:


 Yup!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh then that might be true!! I might be mixing up btw moonstone and Rose gold!! Hehe I am excited for any new highlighters from Becca!!!






Why of course you are!!!  It's yo​ur our crack!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I read somewhere it was supposedly a cross btw Opal and rose gold shades!!
> I think they need to have a Topaz and Rose Gold baby. THAT I would buy without blinking.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mel33t*
> ...


  Yes!! A pinky highlight or a plummy one!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> Do you have a swatch of it. We're the same shade and I swatched Ritual instore and didn't hear the angels sing like I thought I would. I should've just bought it though 'cause now I'm here thinking it might just have been a jacked up tester.  I think they need to have a Topaz and Rose Gold baby. THAT I would buy without blinking.  Yes!! A pinky highlight or a plummy one!


 Have u tried Plum Sorbet from Black Radiance??? It's every purple toned blush's dream... It's much cooler toned than Full of joy and warmer than Plum Foolery


----------



## Shars (Jun 10, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Have u tried Plum Sorbet from Black Radiance??? It's every purple toned blush's dream... It's much cooler toned than Full of joy and warmer than Plum Foolery


  No I haven't but I meant a plummy highlight. Is Plum Sorbet shimmery? I have Sleek's Pomegranate and Black Up's 03 blush in the old formulation. They are plummy goodness! Sleek's Blush by 3 in Pink Sprint is also beautiful.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Do you have a swatch of it*. We're the same shade and I swatched Ritual instore and didn't hear the angels sing like I thought I would. I should've just bought it though 'cause now I'm here thinking it might just have been a jacked up tester.
> 
> *I think they need to have a Topaz and Rose Gold baby. THAT I would buy without blinking.*
> 
> Yes!! A pinky highlight or a plummy one!


  I was just thinking that [on my way to pick up another Shea Moisture Illuminating Powder]!!!

  Why can't they mix shades that differ more on the spectrum? Granted Moonstone and Opal are different, but do we really need the two of them mixed together? Moonstone's a light gold and Opal's a soft beige so is a mix going to really be that different from either; it's splitting the difference of not that much difference. I'm sorry to rain on the parade of people who are excited. I'm just disappointed is all.

  Maybe we'll get something with a bit more color with the fall collection (I'm guessing there will be one). With Blushed Copper and Topaz it's clear that Becca doesn't seem afraid of color so maybe there will be some surprises in the future. 

  And yes I will swatch Ritual!

  I also just ordered the Shea Moisture Illuminating Powders in Boracay Hibiscus, Havana Sunrise and Vanuata Nude, and I just exchanged Cinnamon Ceylon for Tortola Tan (which is very pretty and subtle by the way). I'm not holding my breath over Havana Sunrise, but I needed to meet the free shipping quota and not knowing what it looks like was just going to nag at me. I'll just return it later if I don't like it. It seems like it could be like Cinnamon Ceylon without the more prominent sparkles and I hope it is. They look similar in color so here's hoping! I'll swatch all five when they arrive. 

  I revisited Iman's Bronzer in Clay - man that thing is pretty.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> No I haven't but I meant a plummy highlight. Is Plum Sorbet shimmery? I have Sleek's Pomegranate and Black Up's 03 blush in the old formulation. They are plummy goodness! Sleek's Blush by 3 in Pink Sprint is also beautiful.


 I knew wut u meant girl lol... It has metallic properties to it so yes, it can be used as a highlight or blush topping...I can swatch if ur interested


----------



## Shars (Jun 10, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I was just thinking that [on my way to pick up another Shea Moisture Illuminating Powder]!!!
> 
> Why can't they mix shades that differ more on the spectrum? Granted Moonstone and Opal are different, but do we really need the two of them mixed together? Moonstone's a light gold and Opal's a soft beige so is a mix going to really be that different from either; it's splitting the difference of not that much difference. I'm sorry to rain on the parade of people who are excited. I'm just disappointed is all.
> 
> ...


  LOL! Yes, please!


----------



## Shars (Jun 10, 2015)

OH, I forgot to ask last night. Has anybody tried these City Color Cosmetics Beach Beauty Bronzers?

  http://citycolorcosmetics.com/face/bronzers/beach-beauty-bronzer/#.VXkJZflViko





  I saw Jackie Aina on YT swatch one in her video with her Generation Beauty haul and she said one of the colours was a finer milled copy of the BB Bronze Glow and the other was like arriving in the promise land! I want them all lol. I'm not sure which one she swatched though. I feel it was Sunset but someone in the comments said it was Dawn. I don't care though. They're $5 and I want them ALL!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> So much goodness in one post! My brain can't keep up lol. LOL! Yes, please!


 Here u go


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello, ladies!  I’m new to posting here at Specktra but I just wanted to start off by saying how much I appreciate this site and its community of makeup enthusiasts.  You all provide such a wealth of information and opinions with a healthy dose of humor and I really enjoy reading all the great posts.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jun 10, 2015)

These highlighters look AMAZING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The white and pink are especially appealing as a pale gal...I wonder if the pink one could be used as a super glowing blush?  Either way, very excited for these, thanks for posting this!


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jun 10, 2015)

Oops, I meant that as a reply to the post about the new Anastasia Beverly Hills highlighters...I am unschooled in the Specktra posting arts.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jun 10, 2015)

Since this is the thread for highlighter addicts I suppose I should divulge...I have more than 50 highlighters.  I'm sure this doesn't compare to the collections of some of the Great Highlighter Enthusiasts on here, but for me it is quite a lot.  There's something about the glow, the shimmer, the shine of them that is just irresistible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it's the magpie in me but I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 10, 2015)

VioletSparkles said:


> Since this is the thread for highlighter addicts I suppose I should divulge...I have more than 50 highlighters.  I'm sure this doesn't compare to the collections of some of the Great Highlighter Enthusiasts on here, but for me it is quite a lot.  There's something about the glow, the shimmer, the shine of them that is just irresistible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pictures!  List!


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jun 10, 2015)

First and foremost, the dog in your profile picture is ADORABLE.  This list of highlighters will be quite a list to compile!  LOL I may be up for it sometime this week.  Also, thank you for responding to my post!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 10, 2015)

VioletSparkles said:


> Since this is the thread for highlighter addicts I suppose I should divulge...I have more than 50 highlighters.  I'm sure this doesn't compare to the collections of some of the Great Highlighter Enthusiasts on here, but for me it is quite a lot.  There's something about the glow, the shimmer, the shine of them that is just irresistible. :eyelove:  Maybe it's the magpie in me but I'm glad I'm not alone. :flower:


 Welcome VioletSparkles


----------



## mel33t (Jun 11, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Here u go


  I need that in my life   





VioletSparkles said:


> Hello, ladies!  I’m new to posting here at Specktra but I just wanted to start off by saying how much I appreciate this site and its community of makeup enthusiasts.  You all provide such a wealth of information and opinions with a healthy dose of humor and I really enjoy reading all the great posts.  :heart2:


  Welcome :hug:


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> OH, I forgot to ask last night. Has anybody tried these City Color Cosmetics Beach Beauty Bronzers?  http://citycolorcosmetics.com/face/bronzers/beach-beauty-bronzer/#.VXkJZflViko
> 
> I saw Jackie Aina on YT swatch one in her video with her Generation Beauty haul and she said one of the colours was a finer milled copy of the BB Bronze Glow and the other was like arriving in the promise land! I want them all lol. I'm not sure which one she swatched though. I feel it was Sunset but someone in the comments said it was Dawn. I don't care though. They're $5 and I want them ALL!!


  Sadly, that beautiful gold is an over spray    http://itsallprettytome.blogspot.com/2012/04/pure-color-by-estee-lauder-clarisonic.html?m=1


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Let the makeup hunger games begin!
  May the odds ever be in your favor.


----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Let the makeup hunger games begin!
> May the odds ever be in your favor.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hmmm. The one she swatched, even the main part of the product was a gorgeous highlight on her. Maybe it wasn't Sunset after all. I just knew the tree was an overspray. I don't know why companies bother *sigh*


  Jaclyn Hill anything and her fans go into super buy mode. Remember the Morphe palette?


----------



## boschicka (Jun 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...











  This just made my day.


----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Jaclyn Hill anything and her fans go into super buy mode. Remember the Morphe palette?


  Girl! I am so not about that life but I need this highlighter!!!! We're going to have to battle it out against the IG crowd a.k.a. the career tributes! lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Girl! I am so not about that life but I need this highlighter!!!! We're going to have to battle it out against the IG crowd a.k.a. the career tributes! lol


  Stop it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But really though is it going to be hard to get this highlighter? It's not super limited quantities right? Right?!!?!? RIGHT?!


----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> CVKIK
> 
> 
> Stop it!!!
> ...


  I've never seen any of the previous LE Becca highlighters sell out fast but mix in a revered youtube guru and who can tell? The palette from her collaboration with Morphe Brushes sold out like hot cakes!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I've never seen any of the previous LE Becca highlighters sell out fast but mix in a revered youtube guru and who can tell? The palette from her collaboration with Morphe Brushes sold out like hot cakes!


  That's what I was thinking as well. I was on a makeup hiatus when Champagne Gold was released as LE but it seems like it hung around for a while because I was able to get my hands on Champagne Gold quite a while later. And Blushed Copper is still hanging around and that was released in the winter right?! 

  I don't know anything about Morphe but when I googled this palette there was a line about "while supplies last" and maybe Morphe is more of an indie brand? I would like to hope Becca has its life together, but then our good ol' friend MAC is all about sell-out buffoonery so who knows...


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> *I've never seen any of the previous LE Becca highlighters sell out fast* but mix in a revered youtube guru and who can tell? The palette from her collaboration with Morphe Brushes sold out like hot cakes!


  Yes, They usually have good enough stock efore the launch! Even with the collab I am hoping it wont be too bad!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes, They usually have good enough stock efore the launch! Even with the collab *I am hoping it wont be too bad!!*


  Me too! I'm going to buy it on day 1. Can always return it if I don't like it swatched or whatever. Not going to take that chance against the IG hype lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't think Morphe is that indie. They're more a brand a lot of artists use but I don't think they estimated how popular Jaclyn Hill is or how much of an influence she has! Kind of like Bobbi Brown last year with their Bronze Glow and Pink Glow highlighters. I don't think she saw that coming at all. Those things sold OUT!
> *Me too! I'm going to buy it on day 1.* Can always return it if I don't like it swatched or whatever. *Not going to take that chance against the IG hype lol.*


  Yup


----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


  I had to come back and look at this again. It's so pretty!


----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2015)

Shars said:


>


  Here we go!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Let the makeup hunger games begin!
> May the odds ever be in your favor.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here we go!


   Looks like EL Heat Wave, original in that particular pic!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 11, 2015)

Shars said:


>


  WOW!!! Hopefully the launch goes on smoothly no issues or site crash!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 11, 2015)

So I went to Target to day with the intention to get the Shea Moisture Mandalay Dusk. I got home and opened the packaging to find that someone had already swatched it. Also to add insult to injury they switched out the brush. This was the last one at this particular Target and next one that has this product is in Lauderhill! I'm returning this first thing in the morning. With that out of the way let me say I COMPLETELY agree with @Twinkle_Twinkle. This is a beautiful powder and I definitely want to get my hands on another one.


----------



## Subparbrina (Jun 11, 2015)

Shars said:


>


  I was hoping they would suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bye money!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I went to Target to day with the intention to get the Shea Moisture Mandalay Dusk. I got home and opened the packaging to find that someone had already swatched it. Also to add insult to injury they switched out the brush. This was the last one at this particular Target and next one that has this product is in Lauderhill! I'm returning this first thing in the morning. With that out of the way let me say I COMPLETELY agree with @Twinkle_Twinkle. This is a beautiful powder and I definitely want to get my hands on another one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I went to Target to day with the intention to get the Shea Moisture Mandalay Dusk. I got home and opened the packaging to find that* someone had already swatched it. Also to add insult to injury they switched out the brush.* This was the last one at this particular Target and next one that has this product is in Lauderhill! I'm returning this first thing in the morning. With that out of the way let me say I COMPLETELY agree with @Twinkle_Twinkle. This is a beautiful powder and I definitely want to get my hands on another one.






  Pigs I tell you---just pigs!!!!!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I went to Target to day with the intention to get the Shea Moisture Mandalay Dusk. I got home and opened the packaging to find that someone had already swatched it. Also to add insult to injury they switched out the brush. This was the last one at this particular Target and next one that has this product is in Lauderhill! I'm returning this first thing in the morning. With that out of the way let me say I COMPLETELY agree with @Twinkle_Twinkle . This is a beautiful powder and I definitely want to get my hands on another one.


  Uggghhh that's annoying. That's weird that the one on biscayne or over in wynwood didn't have it in stock. Not sure what part of Miami your in but those are the two that were closest to me. Hopefully, they'll restock them soon or are you going to take the trip up to Lauderhill?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 12, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Uggghhh that's annoying. That's weird that the one on biscayne or over in wynwood didn't have it in stock. Not sure what part of Miami your in but those are the two that were closest to me. Hopefully, they'll restock them soon or are you going to take the trip up to Lauderhil


  Shea Moisture Cosmetics are only in the more "ethnic" Targets. So most don't even carry the line in store. I found them at North Miami Target on Biscayne. The one in Midtown/Wynwood has it and that's way closer for me than Lauderhill. Considering I have to make a run to Kiko on Lincoln this works out great!


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pigs I tell you---just pigs!!!!!


  I will NEVER understand why people do things like that. I blame some companies though. Just provide testers and seal the products with plastic. At least then, people don't have an excuse to open all the lipsticks in the row to see the colour and I don't have to go through all 15 of them to find the one that wasn't touched!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 12, 2015)

This is how I feel every time I come into this thread and there is new product...







  ABH has me ready to jump off a cliiff!


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> This is how I feel every time I come into this thread and there is new product...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 The struggle is real!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> This is how I feel every time I come into this thread and there is new product...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hopefully you'll land on a pile of nice soft highlighters!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]Hopefully you'll land on a pile of nice soft highlighters!!![/COLOR]


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 12, 2015)

the new BB shimmer brick is up on Nordstrom! http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-telluride-sunset-pink-shimmer-brick/4080329?origin=category


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-telluride-sunset-pink-shimmer-brick/4080329?origin=category


   I accidentally purchased it an hour ago
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*Telluride Sunset Pink *Shimmer Brick.  Never could resist anything pink!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I accidentally purchased it an hour ago:haha: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Telluride Sunset Pink*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Shimmer Brick.  Never could resist anything pink!!!![/COLOR]:lmao:


 LOL @ accidentally :lmao: :bigthumb:


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> the new BB shimmer brick is up on Nordstrom! http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-telluride-sunset-pink-shimmer-brick/4080329?origin=category


 Whoah! Did u get this?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-telluride-sunset-pink-shimmer-brick/4080329?origin=category


 
  Just catching up.  This thread exploded.  150 new posts in 4 days.  I was wondering if anyone posted about this.  I'm pretty sure it's been up for a few days.  Debating a purchase myself.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Just catching up.  This thread exploded.  150 new posts in 4 days.  I was wondering if anyone posted about this.  I'm pretty sure it's been up for a few days.  Debating a purchase myself.


   It's a highlighter------whats to debate








 I based my accident decision on the fact that BB's shimmer bricks are known entities---the formula is good, I like the 
   ones that I already have, they're not too expensive and I LOVE Telluride and I LOVE pink sunsets!!!!  Oh and it also has brown and will play nicely w/Ritual---one of my 
   latest obsessions.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> LOL @ accidentally


   I learned that from you Vee!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


>


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll likely get the BB Shimmerbrick but not right now. I'm a little cosmeticsed out at the moment (shocker!). I am returning a tarte blush and putting that little bit aside for Becca highlighter. I'm not really feeling the tarte blush (how many golden shimmer blushes does a girl need?).


----------



## jenise (Jun 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> the new BB shimmer brick is up on Nordstrom! http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-telluride-sunset-pink-shimmer-brick/4080329?origin=category


 Yayyyy!


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yayyyy!


  Hey Jenise!  Are you picking this one up?


----------



## jenise (Jun 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Jenise!  Are you picking this one up?


 Hi! How are you? Yes I did!!


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 13, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vineetha* 



the new BB shimmer brick is up on Nordstrom!
http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-telluride-sunset-pink-shimmer-brick/4080329?origin=category


 Just ordered my very first shimmer brick!!!  Thank you so much for the link!


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Hi! How are you? Yes I did!!


  I'm good Jenise- thanks!  Hope all is well with you  I'm about to order this too!  Have a great weekend!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> the new BB shimmer brick is up on Nordstrom! http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-telluride-sunset-pink-shimmer-brick/4080329?origin=category


  Want! But i think I'll wait to swatch it in stores!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Want! But i think I'll wait to swatch it in stores!


  I agree wth you too. Somethings are better tested at the counter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yayyyy!


   Are you getting it Jenise???  It'll look really pretty on that baby soft skin!!!



Side eye to Flashmud



I love it, I love it. I love it!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hey Jenise! Are you picking this one up?


   Hey WD
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  Good to see you!!!  How are you?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> > http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-telluride-sunset-pink-shimmer-brick/4080329?origin=category
> ...


    I hope you love it.  As a highlighter aficionado (AKA HOARDER) I can tell you that the formula of the BB Shimmer Bricks is really good and I love the ones that I have.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Hi! How are you?* Yes I did!!*


  Just saw this Jenise----so glad you ordered it!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I hope you love it.  As a highlighter aficionado (AKA HOARDER) I can tell you that the formula of the BB Shimmer Bricks is really good and I love the ones that I have.[/COLOR]


 I am trying to order it during the anniversary sale but not anymore! :haha:


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I agree wth you too. Somethings are better tested at the counter.


  I have one shimmer brick, and I never ever reach for it. But this one looks really interesting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I am trying to order it during the anniversary sale but not anymore!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo:


 You're dangerous. I can't believe the Terre d'ete sold out quickly.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I have one shimmer brick, and I never ever reach for it. But this one looks really interesting.


    Do you not use highlighters in general or you do but just don't use the SB??   Which one do you have Lauren?  At this point I think Nectar is my favorite SB.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you not use highlighters in general or you do but just don't use the SB??   Which one do you have Lauren?  At this point I think Nectar is my favorite SB.


  I loooove a good highlighter! Right now I find myself reaching for my new colourpop ones, EL Courreges, and Nars Violet Atom multiple set with Cle de Peau Pastel on top (A beautiful combo for anyone who has both!!!) 

  Anyway! I have Rose. I always thought it was a little... stiff in pan. I've always wanted to try Pink Quartz though, and this new one is catching my eye as well. I just know I reach for other products before thinking of my shimmer brick.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I loooove a good highlighter! Right now I find myself reaching for my new colourpop ones, EL Courreges, and Nars Violet Atom multiple set with Cle de Peau Pastel on top (A beautiful combo for anyone who has both!!!)
> 
> Anyway! I have Rose. I always thought it was a little... stiff in pan. I've always wanted to try Pink Quartz though, and this new one is catching my eye as well. I just know I reach for other products before thinking of my shimmer brick.


   I see!!!  I have to FORCE myself not to reach for the same ones repeatedly but it's a struggle!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you not use highlighters in general or you do but just don't use the SB??   Which one do you have Lauren?  At this point I think Nectar is my favorite SB.


  Do you have that LM Shimmer Bloc called Pink Mosaic? I have the Peach Mosaic and love it. Now I want the Pink but I feel it may be too close to Nectar. Maybe I don't care and will get both lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey WD! Long time no see. Hope you're doing well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​Shars I have Peach Mosaic because you told me I NEEDED it!!!!  So now you'r telling me I should have  the pink one too??


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Shars I have Peach Mosaic because you told me I NEEDED it!!!!  So now you'r telling me I should have  the pink one too??


  Ooops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'll let the GA and YSL sales pass first before encouraging you to get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I loooove a good highlighter! Right now I find myself reaching for my new colourpop ones, EL Courreges, and Nars Violet Atom multiple set with Cle de Peau Pastel on top (A beautiful combo for anyone who has both!!!)
> 
> Anyway! I have Rose. I always thought it was a little... stiff in pan. I've always wanted to try Pink Quartz though, and this new one is catching my eye as well. I just know I reach for other products before thinking of my shimmer brick.


  Lauren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lauren----Pink Quartz SB is 10% off at Nordies---and you v=can get 6% cash back via Ebates.  I didn't ck MrRebates but you might want to
   if you decide to go for it.

     http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-pink-quartz-shimmer-brick-compact/2891774?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=7433


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Lauren
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You are tempting me!!!! Oh Gosh! Thank you for the heads up!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 13, 2015)

I've been (largely) good in terms of highlighter purchases. I only own a handful, and they're mostly ColourPop!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 13, 2015)

So I finally got my hands on ABH Peach Sorbet eyeshadow!!! Now y'all already know I will use pretty much anything that gives me that bright luster we all crave, it's an eyeshadow but it will used to highlight and add that glow... This is definite a must see in person because it's absolutely  gorgeous and the pic with flash (as always) does it no justice... It's a warm peachy  gold with rainbow shimmer


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I've been (largely) good in terms of highlighter purchases. I only own a handful, and they're mostly ColourPop!


  Then leave this place before you get sucked in----once you're in-------there's no getting out---*_Muahhhhh haha shrieked the scary voice_


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


    Sounds really pretty!!!!  Enjoy the glow!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ooops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









​You're too kind!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Top Ten Summer Highlighters?????
Just sharing---not agreeing---at least not with all of them

  http://www.temptalia.com/top-10-summer-highlighters


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Then leave this place before you get sucked in----once you're in-------there's no getting out---*_Muahhhhh haha shrieked the scary voice_


 
  I've spent the day re-organizing the active part of my stash. No problems with me getting tempted. I'm almost sick at the amount of items I don't have room for.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I've spent the day re-organizing the active part of my stash. No problems with me getting tempted. I'm almost sick at the amount of items I don't have room for.






Oh no!!!!!  Time to de-stash?


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Sounds really pretty!!!!  Enjoy the glow!!!![/COLOR]


 Girl I'm telling u it's the business!!! Try to hit up Macy's and see it in person, u will be amazed lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Girl I'm telling u it's the business!!! Try to hit up Macy's and see it in person, u will be amazed lol


----------



## starletta8 (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh no!!!!!  Time to de-stash?


  I'd say yes, but I've already pulled out the items I feel ready to part with; I still love the rest.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Top Ten Summer Highlighters?????[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Just sharing---not agreeing---at least not with all of them[/COLOR]  http://www.temptalia.com/top-10-summer-highlighters


 I saw it too was like meh lol... Some are absolutely gorgeous tho like Opal, Rose Gold and Cindy-Lou (although I favor Rose Gold lol),  any personal faves from the list????


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I saw it too was like meh lol... Some are absolutely gorgeous tho like Opal, Rose Gold and Cindy-Lou (although I favor Rose Gold lol), any personal faves from the list????


  The same 3 you noted plus Josie Marin Enlightenment.  I can think of several that I would replace with the others.


----------



## jenise (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Are you getting it Jenise???  It'll look really pretty on that baby soft skin!!![/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Side eye to Flashmud[/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]I love it, I love it. I love it!!!!![/COLOR]


 Hahaha yes !!!! So smooooooth


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 13, 2015)

I went back and picked up another wet n wild highlighter I was lucky only two left And one was open  These are beautiful


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


   Glad you were able to get It Glammy


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> OH, I forgot to ask last night. Has anybody tried these City Color Cosmetics Beach Beauty Bronzers?  http://citycolorcosmetics.com/face/bronzers/beach-beauty-bronzer/#.VXkJZflViko
> 
> I saw Jackie Aina on YT swatch one in her video with her Generation Beauty haul and she said one of the colours was a finer milled copy of the BB Bronze Glow and the other was like arriving in the promise land! I want them all lol. I'm not sure which one she swatched though. I feel it was Sunset but someone in the comments said it was Dawn. I don't care though. They're $5 and I want them ALL!!





Shars said:


>





Shars said:


>


   Thanks for posting  NEED WANT


----------



## Monsy (Jun 13, 2015)

has anyone tried magically cool liquid powders by mac? there is a shade honey rose that I use as hl. it is so good that when i heard it will be discontinued i bought 3 of those!!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 13, 2015)

http://www.missnattysbeautydiary.com/2011/06/review-mac-magically-cool-liquid-powder.html


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> has anyone tried magically cool liquid powders by mac? there is a shade honey rose that I use as hl. it is so good that when i heard it will be discontinued i bought 3 of those!!


  I bought Honey Rose when it first came out a few years ago. I don't recall which collection it was released with, but I was super excited to try it.  It worked well at first, but after a few weeks it felt a bit drying. The SA at the counter told me the water evaporates every time you open the container, since it's made of 70% water or something like that.  Have you found it to dry out over time at all? It's such a pretty shade!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://www.missnattysbeautydiary.com/2011/06/review-mac-magically-cool-liquid-powder.html


   Yes Monsy---I found Cajun at a CCO in Niagara Falls NY several years ago.  I liked that it really was cooling.  I haven't used it in quite awhile.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Have you found it to dry out over time at all? It's such a pretty shade!


  I noticed a difference slight difference.  I think I'll pull it out again---I had honestly forgotten about it-----PRODUCT OVERLOAD!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 13, 2015)

I had a dream about the new Becca highlighter. [email protected] shame...


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I had a dream about the new Becca highlighter. [email protected] shame...


  LOL! I would call that a vision!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL!* I would call that a vision!*






You would!!!!


----------



## amillion (Jun 13, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Lawd what a day. I ordered the SM Illuminating Powders/Bronzers in Mandaly Dusk and Cinnamon Ceylon and did in-store pickup. CC was crumbling right out of the box but I think I may return it anyway, but I'm a little conflicted. On the one hand I like how subtle it is, but it also has noticeable shimmer flecks and that's not really my thing. I may try a few of the lighter shades though.   Mandaly Dusk is just gorgeous. It doesn't have the sparkles that Cinnamon Ceylon does. I'll have to do a comparison photo/swatches of it with Metal Rock (not a dupe ladies, sorry), Cover Girl's Ebony Bronze and Guerlain #8 for the "Bronzer for the Bronzed" thread. I will say that between Ebony Bronze and Guerlain it is the darkest. It's not matte like the other two are and it doesn't have the glitter (or chalkiness) of Ebony Bronze and Guerlain is pretty matte but a soft matte. (I wonder if I should even keep Ebony Bronze…). Mandalay is super smooth. I'm trying to think of powder with a similar texture but the closest thing I can come up with is Too Faced's Sun Bunny (totally different colors). I'm a sucker for very dark bronzers because they are so rare so it's a keeper.    Vanatu Nude looks promising...


   I have all 3 you mentioned here and Mandalay is the best!


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hey WD !  Good to see you!!!  How are you?[/COLOR]


  Hi Meddy!  Good to see you too!  I'm doing ok.  I'll see in the #buyeverything thread Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Hi Meddy! Good to see you too! I'm doing ok. I'll see in the #buyeverything thread Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We need help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 15, 2015)

I got an attitude lol  How come nobody told me Becca Rose Gold was a WOC must have??? I just picked her up today and I'm amazed how beautiful it is! I passed her over in the past because I had Cheeky Bronze but they are very different... Not sure wut I was smoking  (figuratively) lol... I still can't get into Moonstone however... I played with the poured versions and they are velvety smooth, nothing like the slick greasy messes  I had always thought they'd be...   Just waiting for Jaclyn Hills now


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Jun 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I got an attitude lol  How come nobody told me Becca Rose Gold was a WOC must have??? I just picked her up today and I'm amazed how beautiful it is! I passed her over in the past because I had Cheeky Bronze but they are very different... Not sure wut I was smoking  (figuratively) lol... I still can't get into Moonstone however... I played with the poured versions and they are velvety smooth, nothing like the slick greasy messes  I had always thought they'd be...   Just waiting for Jaclyn Hills now


  I bought Topaz,Rose Gold,and Opal within the past 2 weeks. All 3 have taken HG status.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 15, 2015)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> I bought Topaz,Rose Gold,and Opal within the past 2 weeks. All 3 have taken HG status.


 Excellent!!! Topaz is my "everyday" normal highlight, subtle but effective... But Miss Girl Opal, now that is my nighttime highlight, she's more dramatic  than Topaz and definitely demands attention! I'm figuring Rose Gold will be right in the middle... Have u gotten Blushed Copper??? She a must have as well


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Jun 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Excellent!!! Topaz is my "everyday" normal highlight, subtle but effective... But Miss Girl Opal, now that is my nighttime highlight, she's more dramatic  than Topaz and definitely demands attention! I'm figuring Rose Gold will be right in the middle... Have u gotten Blushed Copper??? She a must have as well


  Blushed copper was my first becca highlighter purchase and I have been in love since. I'm now waiting for the new Jaclyn hill one.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 15, 2015)

Faith05Hope07 said:


> Blushed copper was my first becca highlighter purchase and I have been in love since. I'm now waiting for the new Jaclyn hill one.


 Yesss I love Blushed Copper with a nice gold highlight right under the out eye sockets, it super pretty... The new highlighter will be here soon enough  Have u tried a blush ombré yet???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I got an attitude lol  How come nobody told me Becca Rose Gold was a WOC must have??? I just picked her up today and I'm amazed how beautiful it is! I passed her over in the past because I had Cheeky Bronze but they are very different... Not sure wut I was smoking (figuratively) lol... I still can't get into Moonstone however... I played with the poured versions and they are velvety smooth, nothing like the slick greasy messes I had always thought they'd be... Just waiting for Jaclyn Hills now


    I honestly thought everyone on this thread already had it!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blame Dilli.  When I came onto this thread that was one of the first 
   that she said I needed, that I didn't have!  I'm glad you have it and that you'r loving it!!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I honestly thought everyone on this thread already had it!!!!  :nono:  Blame Dilli.  When I came onto this thread that was one of the first[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   that she said I needed, that I didn't have!  I'm glad you have it and that you'r loving it!!!![/COLOR]


 Yes it's really pretty n will look bomb with The Maybelline blushed Nudes palette for a soft summer look


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Yes it's really pretty n will look bomb with The Maybelline blushed Nudes palette for a soft summer look


   If you have Ritual it looks good with that too!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  If you have Ritual it looks good with that too!!![/COLOR]


 Not familiar with Ritual but I just googled it... I doesn't seem like it would show up on me... Can u search for me please???


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I honestly thought everyone on this thread already had it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Not familiar with Ritual but I just googled it... I doesn't seem like it would show up on me... Can u search for me please???


  I'll be glad to swatch it for w/ some good lighting on Tuesday..  It's really darker on the skin than it appears in the compact.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


>






Hardly!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hardly!!!!


  What's a little gentle encouragement between friends?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> What's a little gentle encouragement between friends?






 Indeed!!!  Have you ordered the new BB Shimmer Brick???


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'll be glad to swatch it for w/ some good lighting on Tuesday..  It's really darker on the skin than it appears in the compact.[/COLOR]


  Yes I meant swatch lol  I really appreciate it


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Yes I meant swatch lol  I really appreciate it


 Girl, you should give ritual a try. You won't regret it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Girl, you should give ritual a try. You won't regret it.


  I will have to give that one a try.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Yes I meant swatch lol  I really appreciate it


   I knew what you meant---damn autocorrect!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

For you @pinkcrush Laura Mercier's Baked Blush Bronze Compact, Ritual:






It looks scary in the compact but it is so incredible for bronzing and contouring, and it looks darker IRL than it does in the above photo swatch.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Indeed!!!  Have you ordered the new BB Shimmer Brick???


  I'm not actually buying anything until after my move.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm not actually buying anything until after my move.


  That makes sense Dilli---just more stuff you'd have to schlepp!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I will have to give that one a try.


 Wow I've never seen u here Middy!!! Welcome


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]For you @pinkcrush  Laura Mercier's Baked Blush Bronze Compact, Ritual:[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]It looks scary in the compact but it is so incredible for bronzing and contouring, and it looks darker IRL than it does in the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]above [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]photo swatch.[/COLOR]


 Thanx girl but she's $40! Idk about that lol.. I'll play with her at Sephora next visit tho


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I knew what you meant---damn autocorrect!!![/COLOR]


 Exactly haha


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> *Thanx girl but she's $40! *Idk about that lol.. I'll play with her at Sephora next visit tho


   Oops-----forgot to mention that


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Exactly haha


    I find it pretty annoying---You know you've typed one thing and just as you push 'submit' you notice it says something completely different


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That makes sense Dilli---just more stuff you'd have to schlepp!!!


  Forgive me Meddy for I have sinned. i know I said I didn't want to buy anything until after the move was done. I should have clarified I didn't want to order anything by mail. I may have went to Walgreens and I may have bought 4 lipsticks and I may be thinking about going back for 2 more. Maybe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Forgive me Meddy for I have sinned. i know I said I didn't want to buy anything until after the move was done. I should have clarified I didn't want to order anything by mail. I may have went to Walgreens and I may have bought 4 lipsticks and I may be thinking about going back for 2 more. Maybe.






Dilli I'm stunned---say two hail Marys, your prayer for intercession and buy two more lipsticks at Walgreens---all will be forgiven!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Dilli I'm stunned---say two hail Marys, your prayer for intercession and *buy two more lipsticks at Walgreens---all will be forgiven*!!!


  Don't have to tell me twice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Don't have to tell me twice!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I find it pretty annoying---You know you've typed one thing and just as you push 'submit' you notice it says something completely different:haha: [/COLOR]


 Exactly! Did u see the new Milani Matte colors??? So beautiful! They added eight more I believe


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Forgive me Meddy for I have sinned. i know I said I didn't want to buy anything until after the move was done. I should have clarified I didn't want to order anything by mail. I *may* have went to Walgreens and I *may* have bought 4 lipsticks and I *may* be thinking about going back for 2 more. *May*be.


  That's a lot of Mays... it's June! LOL.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Wow I've never seen u here Middy!!! Welcome


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Make sure you check the price where you pick it up. For some reason Saks has it listed for $40 when it should only be $36!  That's a lot of Mays... it's June! LOL.


 Thanx but I'm probably not gonna buy a single $36-$40 contour product anyways unless it's amaze balls haha


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

You guise!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> You guise!!!


  I've never heard of this company. Thanks for sharing. What do you like about them?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Make sure you check the price where you pick it up. For some reason Saks has it listed for $40 when it should only be $36!
> 
> That's a lot of Mays... it's June! LOL.






Bad Saks----​trying to slip one by huh?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> You guise!!!


 I have so many orders coming in I've actually forgotten what I ordered and you want me to buy more Shars



I need to construct a 'New Order' spread sheet just to 
   keep up.


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have so many orders coming in I've actually forgotten what I ordered and you want me to buy more Shars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Not you! The others lol *wink wink*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I've never heard of this company. Thanks for sharing. What do you like about them?


  Don't they make the Lou - manizers - Betty Lou, Cindy Lou and such.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> They sell some awesome blushes, eye shadows and above all highlighters. Have you ever heard of the Lou-manizers? They have three (Betty-Lou, Cindy-Lou and Mary-Lou) and are finely milled but packed with pigment!
> 
> *Not you! The others lol *wink wink**


  But of course!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Cheeky Bronze.  I need to pull that one out.  Thanks for the reminder.  I think it is time to do a highlighter rotation.
> 
> 
> *Don't they make the Lou - manizers - Betty Lou, Cindy Lou and such.*







 Correct ICL


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Cheeky Bronze.  I need to pull that one out.  Thanks for the reminder.  I think it is time to do a highlighter rotation.   Don't they make the Lou - manizers - Betty Lou, Cindy Lou and such.


 CB Is a beauty! She was my first higher end highlighting baby haha... My first was a Cover Girl loose bronzing powder which a coworker recommended after looking at my "flat" makeup, which reminds me lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Girl, you should give ritual a try. You won't regret it.


 U have it too!?  Never even heard of it until now but I've only been contouring and highlighting for maybe a year faithfully so I'm kinda new haha... Before I was just blushing which was a big help to the overall look to my makeup but h/l n c REALLY give the face shape and add dimension


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> They sell some awesome blushes, eye shadows and above all highlighters. Have you ever heard of the Lou-manizers? They have three (Betty-Lou, Cindy-Lou and Mary-Lou) and are finely milled but packed with pigment!   Not you! The others lol *wink wink*


  I have not. I am on a makeup diet this year. I will buy a few pieces here and there but I have more makeup than space in my bathroom right now. Lol.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have not. I am on a makeup diet this year. I will buy a few pieces here and there but I have more makeup than space in my bathroom right now. Lol.


 Girl I have more lipsticks than tops/blouses haha


----------



## Shars (Jun 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have not. I am on a makeup diet this year. I will buy a few pieces here and there but I have more makeup than space in my bathroom right now. Lol.


  Lol. I hear ya! If you're ever in the market again for highlighters, remember The Balm. They do 50% off sales about 4 times and year and quite often, like this one, the proceeds go to a charity so I don't mind picking up an item or 2.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol. I hear ya! If you're ever in the market again for highlighters, remember The Balm. They do 50% off sales about 4 times and year and quite often, like this one, the proceeds go to a charity so I don't mind picking up an item or 2.


  tomorrow the balm is having a 50% off flash sale for 2 hours (10-12 pm pacific standard time)   Edit: lol....just saw you posted about it!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Girl I have more lipsticks than tops/blouses haha


  Me too. Lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol. I hear ya! If you're ever in the market again for highlighters, remember The Balm. They do 50% off sales about 4 times and year and quite often, like this one, the proceeds go to a charity so I don't mind picking up an item or 2.


  Thank you, madam. I will definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## Shars (Jun 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you, madam. I will definitely keep that in mind.


  You're welcome!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol! No worries. Are you gonna get anything? I want to get a few things but I'm waiting on a cheque to clear and I'm not sure it will by that time. :sigh:
> You're welcome!


 
  I did take a look at the site but I'm going to save my money. I need a new TM and I've been eying the Micellar cleansing waters


----------



## Shars (Jun 17, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I did take a look at the site but I'm going to save my money. I need a new TM and I've been eying the Micellar cleansing waters


  Re the sale, I just grabbed the other two lou-manizers I'm missing and two of the blushes to try.

  Sounds good. I think both Simple and Loreal have one of those Micellar waters and they're supposed to be good as an intro before deciding to invest in a more HE one. Bioderma seems to be the rage though.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :nods:     [COLOR=0000FF] Glad you were able to get It Glammy[/COLOR]:happydance:


thanks meddy


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> OH, I forgot to ask last night. Has anybody tried these City Color Cosmetics Beach Beauty Bronzers?  http://citycolorcosmetics.com/face/bronzers/beach-beauty-bronzer/#.VXkJZflViko
> 
> I saw Jackie Aina on YT swatch one in her video with her Generation Beauty haul and she said one of the colours was a finer milled copy of the BB Bronze Glow and the other was like arriving in the promise land! I want them all lol. I'm not sure which one she swatched though. I feel it was Sunset but someone in the comments said it was Dawn. I don't care though. They're $5 and I want them ALL!!  [/quote I picked up this one from city color I loveeeeee it


----------



## Shars (Jun 17, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I picked up this one from city color I loveeeeee it


  That looks really pretty!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> That looks really pretty!!!


Thanks shars  Looking up the ones u posted lead me to check this one out too. its sooooo pretty  The colors are listed as blushes But all 3 are highlighters on me


----------



## Shars (Jun 17, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  I will check them out too! Thanks for posting.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> I will check them out too! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 17, 2015)

My Shea Moisture Illuminating Powders arrived today. Boracay Hibiscus is not as dark as I thought but it's a winner. It's super subtle, I think you could wear it all over your face if you wanted. Vanuatu Nude is gorgeous. I'm the least impressed with Havana Sunrise. It's in the same color family as Cinnamon Ceylon, but it's a tad lighter. It's softer than CC and doesn't have the noticeable sparkles but it's more metallic than BH. It's not that anything is wrong with it, it's just not a wow for me. I feel like I have a blush that cold do the same so it's probably going back but I'm keeping the other two. I'll play around with it a little more before I make a decision. I know I owe swatches to @Shars so I'll try to get on that tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Shars (Jun 17, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> My Shea Moisture Illuminating Powders arrived today. Boracay Hibiscus is not as dark as I thought but it's a winner. It's super subtle, I think you could wear it all over your face if you wanted. Vanuatu Nude is gorgeous. I'm the least impressed with Havana Sunrise. It's in the same color family as Cinnamon Ceylon, but it's a tad lighter. It's softer than CC and doesn't have the noticeable sparkles but it's more metallic than BH. It's not that anything is wrong with it, it's just not a wow for me. I feel like I have a blush that cold do the same so it's probably going back but I'm keeping the other two. I'll play around with it a little more before I make a decision. I know I owe swatches to @Shars so I'll try to get on that tomorrow or Friday.


  No rush. I know how it is lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Shars said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up this one from city color I loveeeeee it


  Oh they're so, so pretty!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 18, 2015)

Ohhh look at the pretty highlighters.  I need to dig into colour pop, do they expire in a year like their shadows?  I also need to try, what is called, artist cotoure?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 18, 2015)

Shea Moisture Illuminating Powders from Left to Right: 

  Mandalay Dusk, Tortola Tan, Boracay Hibiscus, Havana Sunrise, Vanuatu Nude 




  The lighting is a bit warm, sorry about that.


----------



## shizzelly (Jun 18, 2015)

Here's Bobbi Brown's Sunset Pink for those interested!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> They sell some awesome blushes, eye shadows and above all highlighters. Have you ever heard of the Lou-manizers? They have three (Betty-Lou, Cindy-Lou and Mary-Lou) and are finely milled but packed with pigment!   Not you! The others lol *wink wink*





shizzelly said:


> Here's Bobbi Brown's Sunset Pink for those interested!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Here's Bobbi Brown's Sunset Pink for those interested!


   Mine arrived today too.  I swatch it tomorrow for added skin tone reference.  In a word, it's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ohhh look at the pretty highlighters.  I need to dig into colour pop, do they expire in a year like their shadows?  I also need to try, what is called, artist cotoure?


   I'm avoiding that rabbit hole for now Pretty!!!  Hanging on by a thread!!!


----------



## TinTin (Jun 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm avoiding that rabbit hole for now Pretty!!!  Hanging on by a thread!!!


  Same here. I recently got SO many highlighters.. colorpop will be the death of me.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 18, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Here's Bobbi Brown's Sunset Pink for those interested!


  omg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sooooooooooo pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

TinTin said:


> Same here. I recently got SO many highlighters.. colorpop will be the death of me.


    I need to reign it in and limit my highlighter purchases to those that feel really special to me and unique to my 
  collection.  I know this is easier said than done!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> omg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    You need this Lauren!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You need this Lauren!!!


  I do! I do!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I do! I do!






  Yep!!!


----------



## jenise (Jun 18, 2015)

Sunset pink!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> Sunset pink!


  Sooooooooo pretty! Ugh! I feel myself caving!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I need to reign it in and limit my highlighter purchases to those that DILLIGAF tells me I need!








 Fixed


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Fixed


  Fell off my chair-------laughed so hard I frightened my little dog









I might have even peed!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sooooooooo pretty! Ugh! I feel myself caving!


   Stop the pain and longing Lauren---order it already!!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 18, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Shea Moisture Illuminating Powders from Left to Right:
> 
> Mandalay Dusk, Tortola Tan, Boracay Hibiscus, Havana Sunrise, Vanuatu Nude
> 
> ...


  Thank you!! That Mandalay Dusk though!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you!! That Mandalay Dusk though!!


  Right?!?! It's definitely the stand out. The rest look lack luster in comparison and I wish there was more of a range of shades. I'm debating over which ones to keep and which to return...


----------



## jenise (Jun 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sooooooooo pretty! Ugh! I feel myself caving!


 Get it it's gorgeous!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It's special don't you think Jenise???[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Stop the pain and longing Lauren---order it already!!!![/COLOR]:yahoo:


 Yessss it is!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 18, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Right?!?! It's definitely the stand out. The rest look lack luster in comparison and I wish there was more of a range of shades. I'm debating over which ones to keep and which to return...


  I saw a swatch of one of their blushes called varkala spice.... it's sooo pretty.


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys I finally got the Babydoll Beauty highlighters. They took 5 weeks to get to me because the owner is wayyyy backlogged. IMO she spends hella time on IG trying to get more sales, but she doesn't have time to fill the orders! SMH

  ANYWAYS, they are gorgeous, but you could spend your money elsewhere and have the same colors in about a week. But I'm posting these for anyone willing to wait a month for an order.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Guys I finally got the Babydoll Beauty highlighters. They took 5 weeks to get to me because the owner is wayyyy backlogged. IMO she spends hella time on IG trying to get more sales, but she doesn't have time to fill the orders! SMH
> 
> ANYWAYS, they are gorgeous, but you could spend your money elsewhere and have the same colors in about a week. But I'm posting these for anyone* willing to wait a month for an order.*


    Pretty, but I require instant gratification!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> I saw a swatch of one of their blushes called varkala spice.... it's sooo pretty.


  I think I've seen that one. I am definitely going to return Havana Sunrise. I'm just trying to decide is Boracay Hibiscus should go back too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 19, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Guys I finally got the Babydoll Beauty highlighters. They took 5 weeks to get to me because the owner is wayyyy backlogged. IMO she spends hella time on IG trying to get more sales, but she doesn't have time to fill the orders! SMH
> 
> ANYWAYS, they are gorgeous, but you could spend your money elsewhere and have the same colors in about a week. But I'm posting these for anyone willing to wait a month for an order.


  Luxurious is beautiful!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Mine arrived today too.  I swatch it tomorrow for added skin tone reference.  In a word, it's GORGEOUS!!!![/COLOR]


 I just ordered it this morning! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> I just ordered it this morning!


    I knew you couldn't resist!!!!  It will look STUNNING on you C


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 19, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Guys I finally got the Babydoll Beauty highlighters. They took 5 weeks to get to me because the owner is wayyyy backlogged. IMO she spends hella time on IG trying to get more sales, but she doesn't have time to fill the orders! SMH  ANYWAYS, they are gorgeous, but you could spend your money elsewhere and have the same colors in about a week. But I'm posting these for anyone willing to wait a month for an order.


these are beautiful  Enjoy  I like jglow and luxurious


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 19, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Guys I finally got the Babydoll Beauty highlighters. They took 5 weeks to get to me because the owner is wayyyy backlogged. IMO she spends hella time on IG trying to get more sales, but she doesn't have time to fill the orders! SMH  ANYWAYS, they are gorgeous, but you could spend your money elsewhere and have the same colors in about a week. But I'm posting these for anyone willing to wait a month for an order.


  I almost ordered from her too but I heard people saying the same thing. Such a terrible thing because she has some colors o would like to try


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Bobbi Brown Sunset Pink----It's in a collective haul---sorry I was too lazy busy to take separate photos.




Swatched.  Natural day light but IRL it does reveal more pink.


----------



## Monsy (Jun 19, 2015)

What a beautiful haul!


----------



## Shars (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Bobbi Brown Sunset Pink----It's in a collective haul---sorry I was too lazy busy to take separate photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Your YSL stuff came really quickly!! I love your baby blue nail polish!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Your YSL stuff came really quickly!! I love your baby blue nail polish!!


 I couldn't believe how quickly it arrived.  I just put the primer on.  I see the blur powder is now available at Sephora w/8% Ebates cash back.
  I used my crappy iPad camera---my NP is really like a very, very pale aqua or sea green.  It's Nails Inc., Swan Street---a nice soft pastel!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> What a beautiful haul!


 Thank you Miss Monsy!!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I couldn't believe how quickly it arrived.  I just put the primer on.  I see the blur powder is now available at Sephora w/8% Ebates cash back.
> I used my crappy iPad camera---my NP is really like a very, very pale aqua or sea green.  It's Nails Inc., Swan Street---a nice soft pastel!!


  Lol, I understand. Taking accurate pics of cosmetic products seems so much easier to do than it really is! I googled Swan Street. It's really pretty. Than np name makes me laugh because one of the shopping streets here which runs perpendicular to the street I work on is called Swan Street lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lol, I understand. Taking accurate pics of cosmetic products seems so much easier to do than it really is! I googled Swan Street. It's really pretty. Than np name makes me laugh because one of *the shopping streets here which runs perpendicular to the street I work on is called Swan Street lol.*


   NOT FUNNY!!!  That's so NOT funny.  *It's a sign*



You need to buy Swan St NP


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I knew you couldn't resist!!!!  It will look STUNNING on you C[/COLOR]retty:


 I got tons of makeup to swatch and use. I'll take pics tomorrow.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 19, 2015)

I wore Bobbi Brown Sunset Pink today.  I'm afraid it reminds of something.  I can't say what yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I wore Bobbi Brown Sunset Pink today.  I'm afraid it reminds of something.  I can't say what yet.


  I wore it too--it's really pretty.  I wore it with CT's Love Glow blush


----------



## Shars (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> NOT FUNNY!!!  That's so NOT funny.  *It's a sign*
> 
> 
> 
> You need to buy Swan St NP


  LOL! I'll add it to my list. I really don't have any business buying any more nail polish but I can make an exception for that one as it's so unlike anything I have.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> LOL! I'll add it to my list. I really don't have any business buying any more nail polish but I can make an exception for that one as it's so unlike anything I have.


    I'm not talented enough to do fancy thing with my nails so I try to at least pick interesting colors.  I got compliments 
   on my mani even though I didn't have an accent nail or any designs.  I'm pretty boring basic.


----------



## Shars (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm not talented enough to do fancy thing with my nails so I try to at least pick interesting colors.  I got compliments
> on my mani even though I didn't have an accent nail or any designs.  I'm pretty boring basic.


  Sometimes basic is extremely more impressing than a lot of lines and sparkles all over the place lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sometimes basic is extremely more impressing than a lot of lines and sparkles all over the place lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 20, 2015)

It's beautiful, but doesn't feel unique to me. :/ but i love Becca's formula so I might still try and snag it.


----------



## crystalzi (Jun 20, 2015)

becca's highlighters are so gorgeous. I wish they didn't break me out.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> It's beautiful, but doesn't feel unique to me. :/ but i love Becca's formula so I might still try and snag it.


 I probably will end up getting it :amused: but I am not too excited either over the shade!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 20, 2015)

Per becca's IG it will be exclusive to sephora. I wish it wasn't  Ulta sells becca and I have like $61-ish dollars in ulta credit.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Psych1 (Jun 20, 2015)

It looks almost identical to Opal. Not very creative. Big ol pass from me.


----------



## jenise (Jun 20, 2015)

Can't wait for champagne pop


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 20, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I probably will end up getting it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I agree. The color is really meh but I think I'll regret not getting it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm returning the three Shea Moisture Illuminating powders I received this week which means that I'm keeping Mandalay Dusk and Tortola Tan. Yay for returns! I'm also returning a taste blush and the Becca Shadow and Light compact.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> It's beautiful, but doesn't feel unique to me. :/ but i love Becca's formula so I might still try and snag it.


  Reminds me of EL's Modern Mercury.  I also enjoy Becca's highlighter formula.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  This looks lovely but not unique. One of those Whisper of Gilt dupes. You already know how I feel about those. I'm going to have to swatch and make up my mind.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> This looks lovely but not unique. One of those Whisper of Gilt dupes. You already know how I feel about those. I'm going to have to swatch and make up my mind.


  did you not like that one? I think that's the one  I didn't like also.


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> that's too bad, they are nice.  What are some of the other indie brands.


  I'm thinking of ordering from this place next. They claim to have all product in stock and ready to ship in a few days. I haven't seen any angry customers in the comments saying otherwise so they probably do what they say. They have two bronze highlighters I want - Beyonce and Gabrielle Union - cute names.

  http://www.jdglowcosmetics.com/


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 21, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I'm thinking of ordering from this place next. They claim to have all product in stock and ready to ship in a few days. I haven't seen any angry customers in the comments saying otherwise so they probably do what they say. They have two bronze highlighters I want - Beyonce and Gabrielle Union - cute names.  http://www.jdglowcosmetics.com/


  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 21, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I'm thinking of ordering from this place next. They claim to have all product in stock and ready to ship in a few days. I haven't seen any angry customers in the comments saying otherwise so they probably do what they say. They have two bronze highlighters I want - Beyonce and Gabrielle Union - cute names.
> 
> http://www.jdglowcosmetics.com/


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 21, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Ariel and Pistachio look really unique.


  If I remember correctly, Ariel is limited edition


----------



## LiliV (Jun 21, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I'm thinking of ordering from this place next. They claim to have all product in stock and ready to ship in a few days. I haven't seen any angry customers in the comments saying otherwise so they probably do what they say. They have two bronze highlighters I want - Beyonce and Gabrielle Union - cute names.  http://www.jdglowcosmetics.com/


  I have 3 and I LOVE them! They're so easy to use and you can make them more sheer or full power depending on what you want. Here's some swatches, L-R Ariel, Pistachio, Saks N Fifth. I love them all, Ariel is my fav for every day bc violet highlighters work so well w my skin but no one makes them! Also their shipping is crazy fast, I got my items within 2 days


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 21, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


  Thank you so much for posting these! They are gorgeous!


----------



## LiliV (Jun 21, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Thank you so much for posting these! They are gorgeous!


  You're welcome! I ordered them on a whim and I'm really happy, I want to still get Beyoncé and Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> This looks lovely but not unique. One of those Whisper of Gilt dupes. You already know how I feel about those. I'm going to have to swatch and make up my mind.


    Not unique but for me it's all about the formula-----when that's good I'm pretty much sold, and I do enjoy the Becca formula.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 21, 2015)

LiliV said:


> I have 3 and I LOVE them! They're so easy to use and you can make them more sheer or full power depending on what you want. Here's some swatches, L-R Ariel, Pistachio, Saks N Fifth. I love them all, Ariel is my fav for every day bc violet highlighters work so well w my skin but no one makes them! Also their shipping is crazy fast, I got my items within 2 days


  Ugh now I want Ariel, pistachio and ice ice baby they looks so nice! I'm trying to behave myself though I haven't bought any makeup in a few weeks I think. Im trying to save money I actually got some maintenance done on my car this week instead of blowing money on shopping so I was proud of myself lol.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you!! That Mandalay Dusk though!!


  Ok...I lowkey lurk this thread regularly sometimes...but I have to chime in on this one....Mandalay Dusk is EVERYTHING!  Get it Shars


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Shars (Jun 22, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Ok...I lowkey lurk this thread regularly sometimes...but I have to chime in on this one....Mandalay Dusk is EVERYTHING!  Get it Shars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ummmm.... check! This will be mine. Relying solely on the latter two swatches (the darker skinned ones) this will look completely different to Opal on me... it'll be a bit more yellow!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Thank you! Preparing to stalk for both GV and this now ;__;


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 22, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I'm thinking of ordering from this place next. They claim to have all product in stock and ready to ship in a few days. I haven't seen any angry customers in the comments saying otherwise so they probably do what they say. They have two bronze highlighters I want - Beyonce and Gabrielle Union - cute names.
> 
> http://www.jdglowcosmetics.com/


  Pistashio and Gabrielle Union please!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 22, 2015)

Champagne pop https://instagram.com/p/4PKH7IxhjF/


----------



## Shars (Jun 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> It's not that I don't like it. I just have Whisper of Gilt. I also think I have enough in the pan for my lifetime. With the amount of highlighters I own I don't want dupes of things I already own. ESPECIALLY Whisper of Gilt. I feel like so many brands are trying to dupe it.
> Pistashio and Gabrielle Union please!


  Those are the two I like as well!! I want to highlight my WHOLE FACE with Gab U! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>









I'm in!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> I will! If I can manage to find it online or in store next time I'm stateside! Come out of the lurk zone!! lol
> 
> Ummmm.... check! This will be mine. Relying solely on the latter two swatches (the darker skinned ones) this will look completely different to Opal on me... it'll be a bit more yellow!


  YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!  Good eye Shars---you know what works!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4PKH7IxhjF/


    It's pretty!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It's pretty!!!![/COLOR]


 It is


----------



## Shars (Jun 22, 2015)

I am predicting that this highlighter will launch on Sephora before the anticipated date and as soon as the IG goons pick up the trail, it'll be all over. lol I hope we get the smoke signal first.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> I am predicting that this highlighter will launch on Sephora before the anticipated date and as soon as the IG goons pick up the trail, it'll be all over. lol I hope we get the smoke signal first.


   We can't put it on full blast that's for sure.  We have to take car of our highlighter addicts though.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I am predicting that this highlighter will launch on Sephora before the anticipated date and as soon as the IG goons pick up the trail, it'll be all over. lol I hope we get the smoke signal first.
> We can't put it on full bast that's for sure.  We have to take car of our highlighter addicts though.









   If I see it I'll buy extra in case anyone here misses it!  Addicts need their fix!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I will! If I can manage to find it online or in store next time I'm stateside! Come out of the lurk zone!! lol
> 
> Ummmm.... check! This will be mine. Relying solely on the latter two swatches (the darker skinned ones) this will look completely different to Opal on me... it'll be a bit more yellow!


I don't wanna get sucked in!!

  I have so many highlighters...but my collection is not as extensive as some that I've seen posted!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

boschicka said:


> If I see it I'll buy extra in case anyone here misses it!  Addicts need their fix!


    Yay team!!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  LOVE!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 23, 2015)

Comparison swatches with Opal and moonstone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moonstone, champagne Pop, Opal


----------



## montREALady (Jun 23, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Ok...I lowkey lurk this thread regularly sometimes...but I have to chime in on this one....Mandalay Dusk is EVERYTHING!  Get it Shars


  Well looky herrrreeeee, look who paid a visit/post. I have a more highlighters than I need because of the beautiful ladies in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I picked up Mandalay then put it down not too long ago...hmmm.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Moonstone, champagne Pop, Opal


  Seriously, on the darker skin they pretty much all look alike (Moonstone is more white'ish), then applied on the face would be more so IMO.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Well looky herrrreeeee, look who paid a visit/post. I have a more highlighters than I need because of the beautiful ladies in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiiii!  Please go back and pick up that Mandalay Dusk before someone else does!!  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Seriously, on the darker skin they pretty much all look alike (Moonstone is more white'ish), then applied on the face would be more so IMO.


  Opal is more pink. Champagne is more yellow.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I know the feeling haha. Well then, proceed with caution!
> 
> 
> Yassss!!
> Opal is more pink. Champagne is more yellow.


  Well I see a difference of course, but I don't know that it's enough that they should have even bothered, lolll. Like Brushed Copper was different. Oh well.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 23, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> It's not that I don't like it. I just have Whisper of Gilt. I also think I have enough in the pan for my lifetime. With the amount of highlighters I own I don't want dupes of things I already own. ESPECIALLY Whisper of Gilt. I feel like so many brands are trying to dupe it.  Pistashio and Gabrielle Union please!








   OMG! These are gorgeous! I'm on their website trying to get an order together for Thursday (Pay Day :yahoo:  ) I can't find a lot of swatches so it's making it hard to narrow it down to just 2 or 3...I'm leaning to Gabrielle Union, Pistachio, Sak n Fifth and Beyonce but I also like Ariel.


----------



## Shars (Jun 23, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> OMG! These are gorgeous! I'm on their website trying to get an order together for Thursday (Pay Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I see they have a sample pack that they send you for $7 of all the highlight powders they sell. If not for the $8 shipping fee, I would get the samples to decide which full powders to choose.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I see they have a sample pack that they send you for $7 of all the highlight powders they sell. If not for the $8 shipping fee, I would get the samples to decide which full powders to choose.


    It's against my religion to pay for shipping.  Shipping costs should ALL be obsolete!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 23, 2015)

http://www.loveforlacquer.com/2015/06/becca-cosmetics-x-jaclyn-hill-champagne-pop-shimmering-skin-perfector-swatches-review-comparisons.html


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I see they have a sample pack that they send you for $7 of all the highlight powders they sell. If not for the $8 shipping fee, I would get the samples to decide which full powders to choose.


  I thought about getting that, wish they had a picture of it. Just read that they've had issues with the highlighters being damaged in the mail but they're no longer replacing or refunding the items?!? Makes me wonder how they're packaging them..hmmmm think I'll hold off until I see more reviews etc.    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It's against my religion to pay for shipping.  Shipping costs should ALL be obsolete!!![/COLOR]


  Yesssss!!! I understand it's a small business but $8.00??? Thats exorbitant for an item that costs $5.00 more than the shipping.


----------



## Shars (Jun 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's against my religion to pay for shipping.  Shipping costs should ALL be obsolete!!!


  I know right. I think there's is a fixed rate regardless of shipping amount too.


----------



## Shars (Jun 23, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Yesssss!!! I understand it's a small business but $8.00??? Thats exorbitant for an item that costs $5.00 more than the shipping.


  I saw that as well. That they would no longer be offering replacements for broken highlighters and to take it up with your post office


----------



## gorjess678 (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.loveforlacquer.com/2015/06/becca-cosmetics-x-jaclyn-hill-champagne-pop-shimmering-skin-perfector-swatches-review-comparisons.html


  Thanks for the love! xo 

  ETA : I also just updated the post with comparison swatches to WOG!


----------



## LiliV (Jun 23, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I thought about getting that, wish they had a picture of it. Just read that they've had issues with the highlighters being damaged in the mail but they're no longer replacing or refunding the items?!? Makes me wonder how they're packaging them..hmmmm think I'll hold off until I see more reviews etc.


  They send them in a USPS cardboard mailer and wrap them in bubble wrap and tissue paper. Each powder also comes in a little gold bag. They're pretty decently wrapped but the formula is very soft so I can see how some are breaking


----------



## Shars (Jun 23, 2015)

So according to T's post, the BECCA Champagne Pop SSPP is going to launch next Thurs (July 2) at 9:00 a.m. PST/ 12:00 p.m. EST on Sephora's website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That website is going to shut the heck down a la VIBR/VIB sale.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> So according to T's post, the BECCA Champagne Pop SSPP is going to launch next Thurs (July 2) at 9:00 a.m. PST/ 12:00 p.m. EST on Sephora's website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup!  We're doomed!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> So according to T's post, the BECCA Champagne Pop SSPP is going to launch next Thurs (July 2) at 9:00 a.m. PST/ 12:00 p.m. EST on Sephora's website. :whoa:  That website is going to shut the heck down a la VIBR/VIB sale. hboy:


 To add to it, by sephora'


----------



## Shars (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I so did not realise it was up already waiting for the launch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As @boschicka said...


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't know if I wanna sweat over the JH highlighter. It's pretty, yes. But I have 7 CP highlighters and 15 others that I'm currently trying to get in rotation!

  Also-- on JH's insta she said it will be in *all* sephoras. But... my sephora doesn't carry Becca!  Does this mean I'm SOL? I wonder if sephora CS will know... lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 23, 2015)

Also, random note-- I wonder why T disabled comments on her post about JH's new highlighter. I wonder what was happening! (I'm nosy curious as hell, lol)


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Also, random note-- I wonder why T disabled comments on her post about JH's new highlighter. I wonder what was happening! (I'm nosy curious as hell, lol)


 I'm sure T doesn't have her hands on it yet to answer the millions of question that would be coming in...


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks! Sounds like it's wrapped pretty well. 





Shars said:


> I saw that as well. That they would no longer be offering replacements for broken highlighters and to take it up with your post office hboy:


  Are you going to order any? $8.00 shipping might be deal breaker for me....uggghhhh :thud:   





LiliV said:


> They send them in a USPS cardboard mailer and wrap them in bubble wrap and tissue paper. Each powder also comes in a little gold bag. They're pretty decently wrapped but the formula is very soft so I can see how some are breaking


  Thanks! Sounds like they make every effort to wrap it securely prior to shipping. Is it worth the $8.00 shipping rate??


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 23, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I'm sure T doesn't have her hands on it yet to answer the millions of question that would be coming in...


  True! I can only imagine how many comments she was having to moderate on that post! Yikes!


----------



## LiliV (Jun 23, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Thanks! Sounds like it's wrapped pretty well.  Are you going to order any? $8.00 shipping might be deal breaker for me....uggghhhh :thud: Thanks! Sounds like they make every effort to wrap it securely prior to shipping. Is it worth the $8.00 shipping rate??


  Yes the shipping is very quick! I actually forgot it was so much, when I ordered I was like ouch but it came within 2 days. I ordered late Thurs night I think and it came Sat morning. They're based in Baton Rouge and I'm in NY. It also shipped within 2 hours of me ordering, I think I got the notice at like 9 that night


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.loveforlacquer.com/2015/06/becca-cosmetics-x-jaclyn-hill-champagne-pop-shimmering-skin-perfector-swatches-review-comparisons.html


    Pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I know right. I think there's is a fixed rate regardless of shipping amount too.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I don't know if I wanna sweat over the JH highlighter. It's pretty, yes. But I have 7 CP highlighters and 15 others that I'm currently trying to get in rotation!
> 
> Also-- on JH's insta she said it will be in *all* sephoras. But... my sephora doesn't carry Becca!  Does this mean I'm SOL? I wonder if sephora CS will know... lol.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> True! I can only imagine how many comments she was having to moderate on that post! Yikes!


  I think there were a lot of commente reg the collab with Jaclyn Hill. She updated the post saying "all negative comments will be moderated and that the comments section will be closed". After an hour or so she closed the comments section to that post! I guess people were quite harsh in airing their opinion regarding the colab!!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 23, 2015)

Shars said:


> I saw that as well. That they would no longer be offering replacements for broken highlighters and to *take it up with your post office*


  What does that even mean?!?  If there's no insurance purchased, the PO will tell you to go screw, no?  Bad business......from both the company and the USPS, lol!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> True! I can only imagine how many comments she was having to moderate on that post! Yikes!
> I think there were a lot of commente reg the collab with Jaclyn Hill. She updated the post saying "all negative comments will be moderated and that the comments section will be closed". After an hour or so she closed the comments section to that post! I guess people were quite harsh in airing their opinion regarding the colab!!


I'm so naive or out of touch.  What problems do people have with the collab?


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 23, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I'm so naive or out of touch.  What problems do people have with the collab?


  I really dont know! it was more like why her?, why she? blah blah....


----------



## Psych1 (Jun 24, 2015)

I believe the negative comments were coming from the followers of her "competitors" on YouTube. Other popular beauty guru's followers beef with each other all the time in the comment sections of their YT videos. One of the big to-dos is apparently between, JH and Nicole Guerriero. They used to be close but had a falling out last year and there were some tweets back and forth, drama, etc. Carli Bybel, who has almost 3 million followers is BFFs with Nicole, who has over 2 million followers.  Their followers are always nasty on JH's comment section. I'm sure they are talking smack anywhere they can. Probably wondering why JH is given all these opportunities (Morphe, Makeup Geek, Becca, etc). with different companies with less followers, whereas other popular beauty girls get the leftovers/less high profile deals. A lot of these girls are pretty young, so a lot of mean girl type behavior going on. I'm guessing this is part of what may have been taking place on Temptalia's site.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi everyone, I've been out of touch lately. Busy with work. Anyways, I'm excited for Becca Champagne Pop. I hope Sephora won't have any issues with the launch. It seems July is an expensive month once again for makeup. :haha:


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 24, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Yes the shipping is very quick! I actually forgot it was so much, when I ordered I was like ouch but it came within 2 days. I ordered late Thurs night I think and it came Sat morning. They're based in Baton Rouge and I'm in NY. It also shipped within 2 hours of me ordering, I think I got the notice at like 9 that night


  At least the shipping was super fast!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 24, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Their followers are always nasty on JH's comment section. I'm sure they are talking smack anywhere they can. Probably wondering why JH is given all these opportunities (Morphe, Makeup Geek, Becca, etc). with different companies with less followers, whereas other popular beauty girls get the leftovers/less high profile deals. A lot of these girls are pretty young, so a lot of mean girl type behavior going on. I'm guessing this is part of what may have been taking place on Temptalia's site.


  Interesting and sad at the same time. I never understand the point of being nasty and catty when another person has success. I understand it probably comes from jealousy, and then of course the YTers have a loyal fan base who stick up for them. I wish the YTers would encourage no hate, people are going to have falling outs and grow apart. It's life. As women we should be lifting each other up and celebrating successes instead of tearing each other down.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Hi everyone, I've been out of touch lately. Busy with work. Anyways, I'm excited for Becca Champagne Pop. I hope Sephora won't have any issues with the launch. It seems July is an expensive month once again for makeup.


   Hi 



C.   July is going to be insane!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 24, 2015)

I know it's not officially highlighter but Nars jubilation dual intensity blush is truly stunning. Super glowy soft and pigmented


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I know it's not officially highlighter but Nars jubilation dual intensity blush is truly stunning. Super glowy soft and pigmented


  Good information! THanks/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I know it's not officially highlighter but Nars jubilation dual intensity blush is truly stunning. Super glowy soft and pigmented


  I'm on the other side of the complexion spectrum from you and I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 24, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm on the other side of the complexion spectrum from you and I couldn't agree with you more!


 
  yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I have to get it.


----------



## Shars (Jun 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> What does that even mean?!?  If there's no insurance purchased, the PO will tell you to go screw, no?  Bad business......from both the company and the USPS, lol!


  I don't even know. I think they offer insurance with your shipping if you want, so I'm not sure what they were getting at.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I can only imagine! There's always so much drama surrounding these YTers. A lot of the comments that did make their way through were bashing her for how she is a product pusher, sponsored vidoes etc. I don't watch or follow her but that's just because I never felt to. So I can't say yay or nay but it's Becca and their products are superb so I will be getting it if I can - don't care if her "name" is behind it. Hopefully though, it will be the usual impeccable quality we're used to and Becca will get a lot more sales and more interest in their brand. I think they deserve it!
> 
> *Hell nah! I'm in the same religion as Meddy.... shipping fees are against my religion lol. *If I were to pay that, I'd have to be getting at least 6 highlighters to feel like it was worth it and there aren't enough swatches around for me to make an informed decision.
> I don't even know. I think they offer insurance with your shipping if you want, so I'm not sure what they were getting at.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jun 25, 2015)

http://youtu.be/l6py7tnGI3E  ^ Video using Champagne Pop, although it's in conjunction with Mary Lou-Manizer.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> ^ Video using Champagne Pop, although it's in conjunction with Mary Lou-Manizer.


   Whoa---that would be a whole lot of illumination ---I'll have to watch the video!!!


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jun 25, 2015)

For all the ladies who were interested in the JD Glow highlighters, JD Glow is having a sale.  Use code july4th for 25% off from now until July 4th.  I just couldn't resist that Ariel highlighter for $9.75.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 25, 2015)

VioletSparkles said:


> For all the ladies who were interested in the JD Glow highlighters, JD Glow is having a sale.  Use code july4th for 25% off from now until July 4th.  I just couldn't resist that Ariel highlighter for $9.75. :flower:


  I got the 3 I was looking at the other day. Pistachio, Ariel and Ice Ice Baby.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jun 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> LavenderPearl said:
> 
> 
> > http://youtu.be/l6py7tnGI3E   ^ Video using Champagne Pop, although it's in conjunction with Mary Lou-Manizer.
> ...


 It's about the concept of strobing, which is apparently over highlighting with zero contour to give the appearance of super fresh skin. Grab some sunglasses beforehand, Meddy! :lol: 





VioletSparkles said:


> For all the ladies who were interested in the JD Glow highlighters, JD Glow is having a sale.  Use code july4th for 25% off from now until July 4th.  I just couldn't resist that Ariel highlighter for $9.75. :flower:


  Thank youuu! Gabrielle Union, here I come~


----------



## MissElle12 (Jun 26, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> Thank youuu! Gabrielle Union, here I come~


  I've been doing that forever...since for the longest I couldn't find a contour shade dark enough for my complexion


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 26, 2015)

VioletSparkles said:


> For all the ladies who were interested in the JD Glow highlighters, JD Glow is having a sale.  Use code july4th for 25% off from now until July 4th.  I just couldn't resist that Ariel highlighter for $9.75. :flower:


thanks for posting i order the ones sitting in my cart


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jun 26, 2015)

You're welcome!  Happy to help my fellow Highlighter Addicts!


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Jun 26, 2015)

I decided to finally get 99% of my highlighters together and take a pic of my collection. I think I have a few more I didn't take home from school, but these are most of them. I
  m all about that glow life.... Let's just say I'll be starting a no-buy soon


----------



## Shars (Jun 26, 2015)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> I decided to finally get 99% of my highlighters together and take a pic of my collection. I think I have a few more I didn't take home from school, but these are most of them. I
> m all about that glow life.... Let's just say I'll be starting a no-buy soon


  Don't worry. You're safe here with friends!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 26, 2015)

montREALady said:


> We're all shopaholics, of course we all do it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They're actually my favorite lip pencils and my two favorites are Mahogany and Prune. I own MAC Cork (and a back up) because I love that lip liner but NYX IMHO is really just as good for 1/3 the price. I love finding inexpensive buys that are awesome which is why I also love Sleek blushes. I'm not into name brands (except my purses and glasses..lol) everything else I don't care as long as they're good and works.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 26, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks for posting i order the ones sitting in my cart


  What did you end up getting? I'm going to get something because I'll kick myself if I don't but not sure which ones I want....sigh. Its so hard without a lot of swatches to compare.


----------



## Shars (Jun 26, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> What did you end up getting? I'm going to get something because I'll kick myself if I don't but not sure which ones I want....sigh. Its so hard without a lot of swatches to compare.


  There are a lot of swatches on their IG page but not comparing them to other products. The one named Rozay seems to be very similar to the LE Becca Smashed Copper SSPP.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 26, 2015)

Shars said:


> There are a lot of swatches on their IG page but not comparing them to other products. The one named Rozay seems to be very similar to the LE Becca Smashed Copper SSPP.


  Ok thanks! I'll go over and check it out!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 26, 2015)

Ladies!!! ompom: my day has been MADE!   I walked into my JCP Sephora and a SA was wearing one of the new KVD liquid lipsticks. I asked her if it was-- and she said, "yes! We just got a big shipment of new stuff." So.... I thought I'd ask: "do you know when you'll get the Becca x Jaclyn Hill highlighter?"   AND! She said they just got them in (so early?!) and she opened it to show me, and let me buy one! She only had about 6-8 in the drawer. I have a feeling these will fly fly fly off the shelves.   Try calling your JCP stores and see if they got them!


----------



## Jol0 (Jun 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Ladies!!! ompom: my day has been MADE!   I walked into my JCP Sephora and a SA was wearing one of the new KVD liquid lipsticks. I asked her if it was-- and she said, "yes! We just got a big shipment of new stuff." So.... I thought I'd ask: "do you know when you'll get the Becca x Jaclyn Hill highlighter?"   AND! She said they just got them in (so early?!) and she opened it to show me, and let me buy one! She only had about 6-8 in the drawer. I have a feeling these will fly fly fly off the shelves.   Try calling your JCP stores and see if they got them!


  Please swatch  and let us know your thoughts.  Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## SassyWonder (Jun 26, 2015)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> I decided to finally get 99% of my highlighters together and take a pic of my collection. I think I have a few more I didn't take home from school, but these are most of them. I m all about that glow life.... Let's just say I'll be starting a no-buy soon


 That's a beautiful sight! Yeeeesss!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 26, 2015)

LiliV said:


> Yes the shipping is very quick! I actually forgot it was so much, when I ordered I was like ouch but it came within 2 days. I ordered late Thurs night I think and it came Sat morning. They're based in Baton Rouge and I'm in NY. It also shipped within 2 hours of me ordering, I think I got the notice at like 9 that night


 
  LOL...I caved and placed my order!! Just bought two highlighters: Saks & Fifth and Gabrielle Union!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Ladies!!! ompom: my day has been MADE!   I walked into my JCP Sephora and a SA was wearing one of the new KVD liquid lipsticks. I asked her if it was-- and she said, "yes! We just got a big shipment of new stuff." So.... I thought I'd ask: "do you know when you'll get the Becca x Jaclyn Hill highlighter?"   AND! She said they just got them in (so early?!) and she opened it to show me, and let me buy one! She only had about 6-8 in the drawer. I have a feeling these will fly fly fly off the shelves.   Try calling your JCP stores and see if they got them!


 Yay!!! Awesome :yahoo:


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry for the funny looking pictures. The sun is going down quickly here so I stopped in the mall and took some super quick swatch photos for you ladies. I already have a HL on my cheeks so I'll have to test it out tomorrow. It's sooo beautiful! I'm obsessed. It's pretty golden on me, but definitely peachy undertones. The powder is soft and finely milled, just like my moonstone. So quality seems the same, yay!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> Thank youuu! Gabrielle Union, here I come~


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Try calling your JCP stores and see if they got them!


    AWESOME Lauren!!  Great Friday INDEED!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


>


   Thanks for this Lauren.  That the formula is the same is very reassuring!!!!  Why mess w/perfection!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks for this Lauren.  That the formula is the same is very reassuring!!!!  Why mess w/perfection!!!


  Agree! I just remember the disaster that was that weird gold holiday highlighter. *shudders*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Agree! I just remember the disaster that was that weird gold holiday highlighter. *shudders*


   Do you mean Becca Champagne Gold AKA Polenta?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you mean Becca Champagne Gold AKA Polenta?








 Yes, that one!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 26, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> They're actually my favorite lip pencils and my two favorites are Mahogany and Prune. I own MAC Cork (and a back up) because I love that lip liner but NYX IMHO is really just as good for 1/3 the price. I love finding inexpensive buys that are awesome which is why I also love Sleek blushes. I'm not into name brands (except my purses and glasses..lol) everything else I don't care as long as they're good and works.


  Sleek blushes are awesome I love the really bright red, orange and pink ones they're so pigmented I barely have to tap my brush in it to get color payoff so they'll last me forever.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Yes, that one!






I have it!  No disrespect for anyone who loves it but..........


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok ladies this is it. The next time you hear from me I will be on the road to Atlanta. On the way to becoming DILLIGAF : A Brooklyn girl...living in the A.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Ladies!!! ompom: my day has been MADE!   I walked into my JCP Sephora and a SA was wearing one of the new KVD liquid lipsticks. I asked her if it was-- and she said, "yes! We just got a big shipment of new stuff." So.... I thought I'd ask: "do you know when you'll get the Becca x Jaclyn Hill highlighter?"   AND! She said they just got them in (so early?!) and she opened it to show me, and let me buy one! She only had about 6-8 in the drawer. I have a feeling these will fly fly fly off the shelves.   Try calling your JCP stores and see if they got them!


 OMG!!! I'm going to call them in a bit.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> OMG!!! I'm going to call them in a bit.


  Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## jenise (Jun 27, 2015)

[quote name="minglecosmetics" url="/t/189884/haa-highlighter-addicts-anonymous/3930#post_2978893"]Are there certain brushes or application methods you recommend to best apply highlighter?  [/quote] The best brush I have found to apply hughlighter is the real techniques bold metals blush brush. Its so amazing!! I don't use my fan brushes anymore


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 27, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> What did you end up getting? I'm going to get something because I'll kick myself if I don't but not sure which ones I want....sigh. Its so hard without a lot of swatches to compare. :clueless:


1x Pistachio #005-----Pressed Powder 1x Rozay #004-----Pressed Powder 1x Marilyn Monroe #008---- Pressed Powder 1x Beyonce #002----Pressed Powder 1x Ariel #001(The Little Mermaid) ----Pressed Powder  These the ones I picked up


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok ladies this is it. The next time you hear from me I will be on the road to Atlanta. On the way to becoming DILLIGAF : A Brooklyn girl...living in the A.


Welcome (almost) to the A!!!!!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Try calling your JCP stores and see if they got them!


I just called 5 JCP sephora's in my area with no luck! @DILLIGAF no welcome present for you yet lol

  Enjoy it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 27, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Sleek blushes are awesome I love the really bright red, orange and pink ones they're so pigmented I barely have to tap my brush in it to get color payoff so they'll last me forever.


  Aren't they awesome!! I wish they would offer more highlighters; they're kinda lacking in that department :shock:


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 27, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> 1x Pistachio #005-----Pressed Powder 1x Rozay #004-----Pressed Powder 1x Marilyn Monroe #008---- Pressed Powder 1x Beyonce #002----Pressed Powder 1x Ariel #001(The Little Mermaid) ----Pressed Powder  These the ones I picked up


  Nice!  Please post swatches when you get them


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 27, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Aren't they awesome!! I wish they would offer more highlighters; they're kinda lacking in that department


I just got Sleek Flushed and Sahara in the mail and I especially love Flushed. Sahara doesn't show up on me


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 27, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Nice!  Please post swatches when you get them


thanks  I will post swatches


----------



## jenise (Jun 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Ladies!!! ompom: my day has been MADE!   I walked into my JCP Sephora and a SA was wearing one of the new KVD liquid lipsticks. I asked her if it was-- and she said, "yes! We just got a big shipment of new stuff." So.... I thought I'd ask: "do you know when you'll get the Becca x Jaclyn Hill highlighter?"   AND! She said they just got them in (so early?!) and she opened it to show me, and let me buy one! She only had about 6-8 in the drawer. I have a feeling these will fly fly fly off the shelves.   Try calling your JCP stores and see if they got them!


 Oh my god so jealous!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok ladies this is it. The next time you hear from me I will be on the road to Atlanta. On the way to becoming DILLIGAF : A Brooklyn girl...living in the A.








 Travel safely Ms. Enabler!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 27, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I just called 5 JCP sephora's in my area with no luck! @DILLIGAF no welcome present for you yet lol
> 
> Enjoy it looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> ...


  I'm going to do some comparison swatches later today when I get home! I hope everyone on here who wants it is able to get it online or in stores and that it isn't as hectic and we're dreading it to be.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 27, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I just got Sleek Flushed and Sahara in the mail and I especially love Flushed. Sahara doesn't show up on me


  I don't own Flushed but Sahara is one of my favorite blushes. It's pretty buildable. I hope you end up liking it as much as I do


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok ladies this is it. The next time you hear from me I will be on the road to Atlanta. On the way to becoming DILLIGAF : A Brooklyn girl...living in the A.


  Woot Woot! A-Town!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 27, 2015)

I've been playing around with duochrome eye shadows layered over highlighters and the possibilities are fun and endless ladies! I'm using the Smashbox Eye Illusion quad and the The Body Shop Eye Shimmers (both were sheer, single-tone duochrome eyeshadows meant to be layered over other shadows) so if you have anything like those definitely give it a try.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 27, 2015)

[quote name="minglecosmetics" url="/t/189884/haa-highlighter-addicts-anonymous/3930#post_2978893"]Are there certain brushes or application methods you recommend to best apply highlighter?  [/quote]  I have a big fluffy it cosmetics fan brush that's my favorite but Sonia kashuk makes a fab brush for $8 that's great too


----------



## Melrose (Jun 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Ladies!!! ompom: my day has been MADE!   I walked into my JCP Sephora and a SA was wearing one of the new KVD liquid lipsticks. I asked her if it was-- and she said, "yes! We just got a big shipment of new stuff." So.... I thought I'd ask: "do you know when you'll get the Becca x Jaclyn Hill highlighter?"   AND! She said they just got them in (so early?!) and she opened it to show me, and let me buy one! She only had about 6-8 in the drawer. I have a feeling these will fly fly fly off the shelves.   Try calling your JCP stores and see if they got them!


 Just wondering...does your JCP Sephora normally carry Becca? Mine only has their contour stuff and when I called they told me only freestanding sephoras will be getting the highlighters ( which is clearly not the case)


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 27, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Just wondering...does your JCP Sephora normally carry Becca? Mine only has their contour stuff and when I called they told me only freestanding sephoras will be getting the highlighters ( which is clearly not the case)


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 27, 2015)

Wearing colourpop monster highlighter again Today  I loveeeeee it  Everybody needs monster for real


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry for no face swatch yet. I'm trying to go makeup free today to give my skin a break. I used that new L'oreal Pro Matte Foundation for the last week or two-- and while it's amazing it unfortunately makes me break out a little.  

  Anyway! Here are some comparison swatches to any shades I thought would be kinda similar-- but as you as see, Champagne Pop is totally unique to my collection. Yay! Thank goodness. 

  Top to Botom:

  -Essie Lauder Courreges Illuminating Face Powder (Is that what it's called, lol?)
  -Becca Champagne Pop
  -Becca Opal
  -Colour Pop Lunch Money 

  CP is more golden and peachy on me than Opal. Opal I can't really wear as a highlight. It's a tiny bit too dark and bronzy. I use it more as a blush topper. But when I sheered out CP on my arm, it looked like it could be light enough. I ended up dusting some on last night after the mall and was absolutely in loooooove with it. But it was dark and I couldn't get a true to life photo of it.

  Anyway, I highly suggest this shade.  It's beautiful and I think it will look really nice on a large variety of skin tones!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 27, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Wearing colourpop monster highlighter again Today  I loveeeeee it  Everybody needs monster for real


  I'm soooo jealous! I love colourpop highlighters but realized they don't love me. I tried wearing them twice and both times had an allergic reaction  but they are soooo beautiful!


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Jun 27, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Try calling your JCP stores and see if they got them!


  Yassss!!! I'm going to make a stop at my Jcp store tomorrow


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 27, 2015)

OMG, I am a highlighter and blush junkie.  I couldnt even begin to list how many highlighters I have.  I'm almost afraid to.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 28, 2015)

makeupmaven718 said:


> OMG, I am a highlighter and blush junkie.  I couldnt even begin to list how many highlighters I have.  I'm almost afraid to.


 Don't be scared. Trust me when I say you're in great company.


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Jun 28, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *minglecosmetics* 


  Are there certain brushes or application methods you recommend to best apply highlighter? 


  I use the light side of my Kat Von D Shade and Light Brush, the tappered end works amazingly, but it's a bit to big for my face.
  I just ordered the Morphe m501 brush last night because it was finally back in stock after Jaclyn Hill recommended it, also it was quite cheap.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 28, 2015)

I just picked up the Loreal true Match Lumi i Liquid Glow Illuminator in W101 Golden n it looks like it's gonna go good under Becca Topaz as a base just to give her a lil pop, as Topaz reads rather subtle on my complexion which is good for daytime but now she's gonna give me all kindsa life at nite too  If anyone is interested in a swatch just holla back!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 28, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I just picked up the Loreal true Match Lumi i Liquid Glow Illuminator in W101 Golden n it looks like it's gonna go good under Becca Topaz as a base just to give her a lil pop, as Topaz reads rather subtle on my complexion which is good for daytime but now she's gonna give me all kindsa life at nite too  If anyone is interested in a swatch just holla back!


  Sounds beautiful! If you care to swatch it, I'd love to see it! I saw these at Ulta today but hesitated in picking one up. How do you like the formula?


----------



## jenise (Jun 28, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I just picked up the Loreal true Match Lumi i Liquid Glow Illuminator in W101 Golden n it looks like it's gonna go good under Becca Topaz as a base just to give her a lil pop, as Topaz reads rather subtle on my complexion which is good for daytime but now she's gonna give me all kindsa life at nite too  If anyone is interested in a swatch just holla back!





laurennnxox said:


> Sounds beautiful! If you care to swatch it, I'd love to see it! I saw these at Ulta today but hesitated in picking one up. How do you like the formula?


 Can't remember if I posted this here or not:


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 28, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sounds beautiful! If you care to swatch it, I'd love to see it! I saw these at Ulta today but hesitated in picking one up. How do you like the formula?


 Here is a WOC swatch with flash!


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm afraid about how long it would take.  I think that's more what I meant.  Lol


----------



## boschicka (Jun 28, 2015)

makeupmaven718 said:


> I'm afraid about how long it would take. I think that's more what I meant. Lol


Then just take one giant photo!


----------



## LiliV (Jun 28, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> LOL...I caved and placed my order!! Just bought two highlighters: Saks & Fifth and Gabrielle Union! :cheer:


  Yay! Saks N Fifth is gorgeous it's my "going out" highlight! lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 28, 2015)

Loving artist couture supernova


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

makeupmaven718 said:


> OMG, I am a highlighter and blush junkie.  I couldnt even begin to list how many highlighters I have.  I'm almost afraid to.


    We embrace our fellow addicts!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No judgement here!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


 Gorgeous!!!!!  I love you in that orange top too.  You are stunning!!!

    Meddy corrected typos!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Ok ladies this is it. The next time you hear from me I will be on the road to Atlanta. On the way to becoming DILLIGAF : A Brooklyn girl...living in the A.


   Happy trails and safe journey Dilli!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

jenise said:


>


    Oh how pretty Jenise!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Then just take one giant photo!


    Yeah, we're not picky


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 28, 2015)

I got Becca Champagne Pop today ladies!

  I finally found a JCP Sephora that had them in stock about an hour from me. I got two because I was just so caught up in the moment, but there is no way I need two so I'm thinking of doing a giveaway on my Instagram for it.

  Here are some comparisons! NC 50 skin


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 28, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I got Becca Champagne Pop today ladies!
> 
> I finally found a JCP Sephora that had them in stock about an hour from me. I got two because I was just so caught up in the moment, but there is no way I need two so I'm thinking of doing a giveaway on my Instagram for it.
> 
> Here are some comparisons! NC 50 skin


  beautiful swatches, thank you! and that's so sweet of you to possibly do a giveaway. I have a feeling people will end up missing out from some fail on sephora's part or something. I also see people on IG saying they're going to buy 5 in stores. I'm hoping that an exaggeration because when I picked up mine from SiJCP the other day the SA said they only had about 8. This release is going to be a hot mess... I can feel it!

  how do you like it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I got Becca Champagne Pop today ladies!
> 
> I finally found a JCP Sephora that had them in stock about an hour from me. I got two because I was just so caught up in the moment, but there is no way I need two so I'm thinking of doing a giveaway on my Instagram for it.
> 
> Here are some comparisons! NC 50 skin






​So glad for you!!!!  Nice of you to take the time to provide swatches.  Thanks for that.


----------



## charismafulltv (Jun 28, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Loving artist couture supernova


 Gorgeous as always! What lipstick were you wearing here?  





jaymuse said:


> I got Becca Champagne Pop today ladies!  I finally found a JCP Sephora that had them in stock about an hour from me. I got two because I was just so caught up in the moment, but there is no way I need two so I'm thinking of doing a giveaway on my Instagram for it.  Here are some comparisons! NC 50 skin


 Lucky you! My sephora inside jcp here doesn't even carry Becca products. Guess I'll have to wait til the 2nd :sigh:


----------



## jenise (Jun 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Gorgeous as always! What lipstick were you wearing here? Lucky you! My sephora inside jcp here doesn't even carry Becca products. Guess I'll have to wait til the 2nd :sigh:


 It's gonna be at all sephoras  even those that don't carry becca


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​So glad for you!!!!  Nice of you to take the time to provide swatches.  Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh poo! I had to call about 8 stores before I found this one.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 28, 2015)

Is Champagne Pop being released in stores in July 2nd as well?


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 28, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Is Champagne Pop being released in stores in July 2nd as well?


 16th I think!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I just posted the giveaway on IG! I really like it!
> 
> I only have Blushed Copper from Becca and I actually like the consistency of Champagne Glow better. I don't know if it's because it doesn't have the ridges in the pan or what ... but the color is just beautiful. Not too bright but kind of on the bright side. But its perfect for summer. For winter, it might be too bright on me because it is lighter.
> *Anytime! I have to share with you guys!*
> Oh poo! I had to call about 8 stores before I found this one.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Gorgeous!!!!!  I love you in that orang stop too.  You are stunning!!![/COLOR]


 Thank you honey


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Jun 29, 2015)

Try using the find in store thing to see if any stores near you have Champagne Pop. Sadly none near me have it, yet...
  http://www.sephora.com/becca-x-jaclyn-hill-shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-P398805?skuId=1721240


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 29, 2015)

they here  Omgosh these highlighters are just stunningggg I want the rest  Order Friday came Monday  Packaged up tight I honestly don't see how they could get broken mines had extra padding to extra padding plus a sponge inside the lid  I loveeeeee them  Best part is Ariel reminds me of a powder version of colourpop monster yayyyyyy swatches to come


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 29, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I'm soooo jealous! I love colourpop highlighters but realized they don't love me. I tried wearing them twice and both times had an allergic reaction  but they are soooo beautiful!


lord I hate when I loveeee a product but I have a reaction to it I'm so sorry that happened to u


smileyt06 said:


> Loving artist couture supernova


sooooooo beautiful


----------



## jenise (Jun 29, 2015)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> Try using the find in store thing to see if any stores near you have Champagne Pop. Sadly none near me have it, yet... http://www.sephora.com/becca-x-jaclyn-hill-shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-P398805?skuId=1721240


 Me either


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 29, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> they here  Omgosh these highlighters are just stunningggg I want the rest  Order Friday came Monday  Packaged up tight I honestly don't see how they could get broken mines had extra padding to extra padding plus a sponge inside the lid  I loveeeeee them  Best part is Ariel reminds me of a powder version of colourpop monster yayyyyyy swatches to come


 Mine will be here today too, shipping was really fast can't wait to try mine.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I got Becca Champagne Pop today ladies!
> 
> I finally found a JCP Sephora that had them in stock about an hour from me. I got two because I was just so caught up in the moment, but there is no way I need two so I'm thinking of doing a giveaway on my Instagram for it.
> 
> Here are some comparisons! NC 50 skin


  Girl let me know what store you got it in! Help me to learn my way around Atlanta.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sounds beautiful! If you care to swatch it, I'd love to see it! I saw these at Ulta today but hesitated in picking one up. How do you like the formula?


 Honestly i like it alot better than I expected... It dries rather fast so u will have to work quick! The staying power is PHENOMINAL!!!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jun 29, 2015)

I didn't like the L'Oreal powder highlighters... They're pretty but too glittery for my taste.
  When I wore it.. later that day, the glitter migrated to the rest of my face...


----------



## montREALady (Jun 29, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> They're actually my favorite lip pencils and my two favorites are Mahogany and Prune. I own MAC Cork (and a back up) because I love that lip liner but NYX IMHO is really just as good for 1/3 the price. I love finding inexpensive buys that are awesome which is why I also love Sleek blushes. I'm not into name brands (except my purses and glasses..lol) everything else I don't care as long as they're good and works.


  Love Prune! Oh, I don't think I know Sleek. Hmmm...


----------



## montREALady (Jun 29, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I just posted the giveaway on IG! I really like it!
> 
> I only have Blushed Copper from Becca and *I actually like the consistency of Champagne Glow better. I don't know if it's because it doesn't have the ridges in the pan or what* ... but the color is just beautiful. Not too bright but kind of on the bright side. But its perfect for summer. For winter, it might be too bright on me because it is lighter.
> Anytime! I have to share with you guys!
> Oh poo! I had to call about 8 stores before I found this one.


  It's definitely the ridges because I have the little Becca Opal and Rose Gold ones and they're much smoother. Like butter, lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Thank you honey


    I'm glad you were able to translate that typo filled post!!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 29, 2015)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> I didn't like the L'Oreal powder highlighters... They're pretty but too glittery for my taste. When I wore it.. later that day, the glitter migrated to the rest of my face...


 Exactly y i bought the liquid! I dont need to be a greasy and glittery hot mess at the end of the day lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It's definitely the ridges because I have the little Becca Opal and Rose Gold ones and they're much smoother. Like butter, lol.


 Blushed Copper seems to be a different formula, its definitely heavier vs say Opal or Topaz but the color and pigmentation r seriously EVERYTHINGGG!!! I love it with a soft gold highlight worked in! So pretty for summer


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  PRETTY Glammy!!!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 29, 2015)

Do any WOC here care to do a swatch of JD Cosmetics Gabrielle Union, Beyonce and Marilyn Monroe??? Im on yhe fence and the variety of colors n shipping cost isnt helping lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 29, 2015)

Im CONFUSED!!! Are the Colourpop highlighters cream or powder???


----------



## jenise (Jun 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Im CONFUSED!!! Are the Colourpop highlighters cream or powder???


 Hybrid of the two lol


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 29, 2015)

Ulta has 40% off loreal right now (nyx too) so I got the loreal powder and liquid highlighters in the "cool" version and I like them the powder is nice to use all over for a subtle glow or I can build it up on my cheeks, I haven't tried the liquid yet.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jun 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Exactly y i bought the liquid! I dont need to be a greasy and glittery hot mess at the end of the day lol


  Yeah, I found them before I saw reviews.. Usually I would wait but I had some good deals with CVS so I picked them up.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 29, 2015)

jenise said:


> Hybrid of the two lol


  Yes. They are like the Mac Electric Cool Shadows, if you've tried that formula.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Do any WOC here care to do a swatch of JD Cosmetics Gabrielle Union, Beyonce and Marilyn Monroe??? Im on yhe fence and the variety of colors n shipping cost isnt helping lol


  I'll post swatches when I get my package. I ordered Gabrielle Union and Saks n Fifth.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 29, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  Yayyyy! They look gorgeous!! Can't wait to see your swatches!!! My package should be here by Wednesday


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 29, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> i saw them at Walgreen's and Bed Bath and Beyond. I was thinking about getting one but I thought the $10.99 price tag to be a bit much. I think I will get the liquid product instead of the powder.
> 
> Girl let me know what store you got it in! Help me to learn my way around Atlanta.


Haha I was at the JCP inside of Mall of Georgia up I-85. Welcome to the land of 1 million Sephoras and one MAC store womp womp


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 29, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


Oh wow that was fast! I must get some! Maybe on the next sale ..


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 29, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I'll post swatches when I get my package. I ordered Gabrielle Union and Saks n Fifth.


 Thanxxx!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 29, 2015)

jenise said:


> Hybrid of the two lol





Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes. They are like the Mac Electric Cool Shadows, if you've tried that formula.


 So they r like the Urban Decay shadow singles that used to be in the graffiti casings??? Cant remember the name of them but they were a soft and creamily powdered formula...


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Love Prune! Oh, I don't think I know Sleek. Hmmm..


  Yes, please try Sleek blushes. You will not be disappointed. I use them as much as I use my beloved NARS blushes.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 30, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Blushed Copper seems to be a different formula, its definitely heavier vs say Opal or Topaz but the color and pigmentation r seriously EVERYTHINGGG!!! I love it with a soft gold highlight worked in! So pretty for summer


  I'm actually wearing it today as a blush, highlight is WNW Hollywood Boulevard. Looks great.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 30, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Yes, please try Sleek blushes. You will not be disappointed. I use them as much as I use my beloved NARS blushes.


  Do you have any of the singles?

  http://www.sleekmakeup.com/makeup/face/blusher


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2015)

swatches





ariel,marylin,bey,Pistachio,rozay  I love them all but Pistachio is  going to take some work  Can't pick a fave yet


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Oh wow that was fast! I must get some! Maybe on the next sale ..


thanks  They ship really fast  Hope u pick up some too


----------



## Shars (Jun 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Do you have any of the singles?
> 
> http://www.sleekmakeup.com/makeup/face/blusher


  The blush by 3's are better value for money. The only singles I would say you need are Rose Gold and Pomegranate! If you did want to try them, Sleek does 20% off sales from time to time.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> The blush by 3's are better value for money. The only singles I would say you need are Rose Gold and Pomegranate! If you did want to try them, Sleek does 20% off sales from time to time.


  The only single I have is the Rose Gold single. I purchased that one the last time I was in London. It's a great highlight and looks wonderful in the inner corners of the eyes. The interesting part is that it also works as a blush and a blush topper. It's a versatile product. I agree with Shars the blush by 3's are a better deal for the money. I have Sugar, Pink Sprint, The orange one and one more. I cannot remember because all my stuff is still in boxes.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Do you have any of the singles?  http://www.sleekmakeup.com/makeup/face/blusher


  I have the 3 blush Pink Spirit, Sahara, Aruba and I just sold my Rose Gold. I ordered the eye/blush palette that includes pomegranate & Antique so I'm just waiting for that arrive. I have some sleek blush swatches in my signature.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2015)

Wearing Beyoncé today loveeeeeeeit  It reminds me of Estée Lauder tease  highlighter but beyonce blends so much better like butter


----------



## Shars (Jun 30, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> The only single I have is the Rose Gold single. I purchased that one the last time I was in London. It's a great highlight and looks wonderful in the inner corners of the eyes. The interesting part is that it also works as a blush and a blush topper. It's a versatile product. I agree with Shars the blush by 3's are a better deal for the money. I have Sugar, Pink Sprint, The orange one and one more. I cannot remember because all my stuff is still in boxes.
> 
> I like Rose Gold as a blush and highlight too. I have to try it as an inner corner highlight. I dropped mine the other day *cringe* and need to crush it and press it back with some alcohol. *sigh*
> Sometimes I wear RG over Pomegranate too and it gives it such a gorgeous glow. I have Flame, Pink Sprint and Pumpkin (the orange one). I need to get them all! lol. I also have their Contour Kit in Dark and their Face Form Kit in Medium (the one with the contour shade and two highlighters).
> ...


  Aruba.... the one that got away! I have Sahara but for some reason I don't think I've ever worn it. I'm going to try to use it this week. Swatched it blends straight into my skin


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jun 30, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for posting!!   Beyoncé is fierce!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Thanks for posting!!   Beyoncé is fierce!


 u are welcome  Yessssss Beyoncé is fierce I'm wearing it today I think everybody needs it  Tommorow I think I'm going to wear Rozay


----------



## Shars (Jun 30, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Beyoncé is fierce!


  It is isn't it! I add it to my list after seeing Glammy's swatch!


----------



## LiliV (Jun 30, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Wearing Beyoncé today loveeeeeeeit  It reminds me of Estée Lauder tease  highlighter but beyonce blends so much better like butter


  I held off on Beyoncé bc I have to be careful with pinks w my skin tone (it can easily just look like redness on me) but I think I'll be able to pull it off, it's on my list w Marilyn


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 30, 2015)

I called my closest Sephora yesterday to ask if they'd received a shipment. That don't carry Becca and said that they wouldn't have the highlighting powder. I don't know if the person I spoke to was misinformed, but I just thought I'd share. *shrugs*


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 30, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I called my closest Sephora yesterday to ask if they'd received a shipment. That don't carry Becca and said that they wouldn't have the highlighting powder. I don't know if the person I spoke to was misinformed, but I just thought I'd share. *shrugs*


I called my closest Sephora today and was given the same answer, so I'm really hoping to just get it online.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Do you have any of the singles?
> 
> http://www.sleekmakeup.com/makeup/face/blusher


 
  I have some of these blushes.  I keep forgetting to use them.  They are crazy pigmented though.


----------



## Girlybeautyxo (Jun 30, 2015)

I went to three Sephora's today to ask about the JH Highlighter, all of them said that they won't be getting it in even though they all sell Becca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I swear if the Sephora website crashes a la VIB sale I will cry


----------



## jenise (Jun 30, 2015)

Girlybeautyxo said:


> I went to three Sephora's today to ask about the JH Highlighter, all of them said that they won't be getting it in even though they all sell Becca :jawdrop:   I swear if the Sephora website crashes a la VIB sale I will cry


 They'll all be getting it lol it's gonna be available at all sephoras nationwide , per jaclyn and becca. It won't officially be available  in stores until the 16th so most stores don't have it yet. Most stores I've talked to dont even know what im tałking about


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 30, 2015)

I'll have swatches up soon...


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 30, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I called my closest Sephora today and was given the same answer, so I'm really hoping to just get it online.


  Sigh! I'm sorry ladies. I'm hoping they're just poorly misinformed. JH posted on her instagram and so has Becca that they will be in ALL Sephoras and JCPs. Neither my stand alone Sephora nor my JCP carry any Becca products, but my JCP had the highlighter and the SAs at the main sephora said they'd be getting it. 

  Edit: Sorry for repeating info. I didn't realized there was another page on the thread to read.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 30, 2015)

jenise said:


> They'll all be getting it lol it's gonna be available at all sephoras nationwide , per jaclyn and becca. It won't officially be available in stores until the 16th so most stores don't have it yet. Most stores I've talked to dont even know what im tałking about


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 30, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


  I hope you love it!! I've been wearing my every day.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I hope you love it!! I've been wearing my every day.


  I know it looks fab on you! You're so pretty ♡♡♡ ...i opened it and heard angels singing! :lol:


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 30, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I know it looks fab on you! You're so pretty ♡♡♡ ...i opened it and heard angels singing!








 Awwwwwwww you are just too sweet! 

  Yes!! it's a beautiful highlighter and I seriously love Becca's formula. I hope they put some some unique shades too, one day!


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 30, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :bouquet:  Awwwwwwww you are just too sweet!   Yes!! it's a beautiful highlighter and I seriously love Becca's formula. I hope they put some some unique shades too, one day!


  I've been longing for them to do an apricot hued highlighter!!! I missed out on the Bobbi Brown shimmer brick in apricot  I know if becca did it paired with their formula it would be bomb!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 30, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I've been longing for them to do an apricot hued highlighter!!! I missed out on the Bobbi Brown shimmer brick in apricot
> 
> 
> 
> ...








!! I would have to own that in a heartbeat! Maybe they'll hear us.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you mean Becca Champagne Gold AKA Polenta?
> 
> LMAO Polenta
> 
> ...


  gorgeous!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> I like Rose Gold as a blush and highlight too. I have to try it as an inner corner highlight. I dropped mine the other day *cringe* and need to crush it and press it back with some alcohol. *sigh* Sometimes I wear RG over Pomegranate too and it gives it such a gorgeous glow. I have Flame, Pink Sprint and Pumpkin (the orange one). I need to get them all! lol. I also have their Contour Kit in Dark and their Face Form Kit in Medium (the one with the contour shade and two highlighters).  Aruba.... the one that got away! I have Sahara but for some reason I don't think I've ever worn it. I'm going to try to use it this week. Swatched it blends straight into my skin


   Awwwwww....yeah, Aruba is a great blush but I think there's a similar shade in their Pumpkin blush set. I use Sahara with a heavy hand...hope it ends up working for you. I own there contour kit in dark as well but thought about buying the face form kit....do you think it's worth getting?


----------



## Shars (Jul 1, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Awwwwww....yeah, Aruba is a great blush but I think there's a similar shade in their Pumpkin blush set. I use Sahara with a heavy hand...hope it ends up working for you. I own there contour kit in dark as well but thought about buying the face form kit....do you think it's worth getting?


  I have Pumpkin but I still want Aruba *sigh*. I would say if you want the face form kit only for the contour shade, don't bother because you can achieve the same effect with a lighter hand. However, the 2 highlight shades in the Medium face form are completely different from the one in the Dark kit so it's a good extra overall. I'm still thinking if I want to pick up the Dark Face Form Kit as well. How many contour products does one need? lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 1, 2015)

I had to go to two different Sephora's but I got my hands on this bad boy! The SA had to ask permission to sell it to me and when she brought it out from the back I gave her a hug (and will leave a baller review for her)!  







  Here are some not so great swatches.  I'll try and take some better ones with daylight soon. From Left to Right: Moonstone, Champagne Pop, Opal. First impressions are that it is pretty, that it's more golden than Moonstone (which has more of that soft white-gold Albatross thing going for it) and Opal (which leans peach) and I think the finish is closer to Opal (Moonstone seems more subtle to me). I'm just glad I don't have to play that internet shopping game but may the force be with all of you ladies at 12 PM tomorrow!


----------



## Shannyn (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey everyone! The Jaclyn Hill Highlighter with BECCA will be available at *ALL* Sephora Stores and Sephora inside JCPenney stores (even the JCP stores that do NOT carry Becca). It will be featured on their "HOT NOW" display in most stores for the upcoming animation. Some stores are getting them in early so they might sell out before it's officially launched. The best thing is to call your local Sephora and speak with a Cast Member. Happy shopping!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I had to go to two different Sephora's but I got my hands on this bad boy! The SA had to ask permission to sell it to me and when she brought it out from the back I gave her a hug (and will leave a baller review for her)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 pm is the launch time?  Maybe I should go looking for it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2015)

Karen's review on champagne Pop!! http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/becca-champagne-pop-shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-my-pores-would-like-to-make-a-toast-to-this-highlighter/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/becca-champagne-pop-shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-my-pores-would-like-to-make-a-toast-to-this-highlighter/


   Looks great on her.  Sadly, the beca pressed highlighters are prone to breakage.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm on instagram looking at SO many pictures of women HOARDING the JH Champagne Pop highlighter  I'm talking people have bought up to 8!!!!! WTF?! When limited edition items come out, there should seriously be a limit on how many one can buy! I feel bad for anyone that has to go in a sephora store to get it because these females ain't playin fair hboy:


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 1, 2015)

Here is a swatch of CP. Sorry the lighting was bad today, it was raining all day...


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 1, 2015)

Yayyyyyy I was able to snag one today. I called my local JCP sephora and they told me they didn't know when they were getting it. Called today and wahhhlaaa they had it and we're selling it. Now I can just go to work tomorrow and not have to order. I was so blessed I took the 2nd to last one they had left. The SA goes, Look behind me, everyone called to have it placed on hold" lol


----------



## Shars (Jul 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> 12 pm is the launch time?  Maybe I should go looking for it tomorrow morning.


  Is it 12 p.m EST? I remember seeing the time zone somewhere but can't remember where.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Is it 12 p.m EST? I remember seeing the time zone somewhere but can't remember where.


 Yup!! 9am pst 12 est!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 1, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Yayyyyyy I was able to snag one today. I called my local JCP sephora and they told me they didn't know when they were getting it. Called today and wahhhlaaa they had it and we're selling it. Now I can just go to work tomorrow and not have to order. I was so blessed I took the 2nd to last one they had left. The SA goes, Look behind me, everyone called to have it placed on hold" lol


  :cheer:


----------



## Shars (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yup!! 9am pst 12 est!!


  Thanks V!! I'll be ready!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks V!! I'll be ready!


 Haha yes me too!! I hope sephora sticks to the time and not launch early midnight pst or something!! I am sure to miss if that's the case!! :haha: cannot miss my sleep and cannot sleep at work :lol:


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Posted in the sephora thread already but thought I'd share in here as well.  I Caved and Got the Becca JH highlighter today. Tried it on and it looks exactly like Opal on me. No difference AT ALL. Meh.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Posted in the sephora thread already but thought I'd share in here as well.  I Caved and Got the Becca JH highlighter today. Tried it on and it looks exactly like Opal on me. No difference AT ALL. Meh.


 Yay!!! ompom:  Actually it's probably going to look similar to Opal on me as well!! They look pretty close in the pan to translate that different on me!!but that logical part doesn't work When it comes to LE and all the hype lol  :haha:


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi everyone, I made the commitment to read this whole thread before I joined the convo.   Here is my meager list of highlighters: MAC MY Paradise MAC Marine Life MAC Redhead MAC Perfect Topping MAC Porcelain Pink MAC Blonde MAC Warm Blend MAC The Center of the Universe MAC Petticoat MAC By Candlelight MAC Stereo Rose MAC Earthshine MAC Sunny by Nature MAC WonderWoman Golden Lariat MAC Refined Golden MAC Antonio Lopez Face Coral MAC Extra Dimension: Glorify, Double Definition, Superb Bilkerdikj: Cheek Duo Gold Coast Fashion Fair highlighter: Golden lights Laura Geller: Baked Gelato Swirl Illuminator-Gilded Honey Elf: Gotta Glo Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Blushed Copper Arriving July 6th The Balm Betty Lou and Mary Lou luminizer. Gerard Cosmetics- Lucy In Basket??? Need help deciding whether to get Becca Rose Gold or Color Pop highly Waisted? Highly Eaisted Supposedly has more glitter/shimmer  And Need to decide between Urban Decay Illuminating Powder in Aura or Color pop Teasecake Please let me know your thoughts.  Is it true the Colorpop can expire in a year? Also I thought I read that a good brush for the mineralize skin finishes was the MAC 150?  Is that correct ? They are not as smooth as Becca.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!!! ompom:  Actually it's probably going to look similar to Opal on me as well!! They look pretty close in the pan to translate that different on me!!but that logical part doesn't work When it comes to LE and all the hype lol  :haha:


  Lol, even though I wasn't going to get it, I did fall for the hype bc I'm a crazy collector of pretty, LE makeup.  When I walked in and they were taking the few they had received out of the box and preparing for tomorrow's release, I was like, ok this is meant to be. I had to get it.  It's not unique at all, but it's still a beautiful product!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 1, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Also I thought I read that a good brush for the mineralize skin finishes was the MAC 150? Is that correct ? They are not as smooth as Becca.


  All hail the most recently admitted addict!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 1, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> So they r like the Urban Decay shadow singles that used to be in the graffiti casings??? *Cant remember the name of them but they were a soft and creamily powdered formula...*


  Deluxe Shadows


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me either! And I've got a crap load of stuff to wade through tomorrow at work so I need all the sleep I can get lol.  All hail the most recently admitted addict!!


 Lol!!!! Just a few more and I'll stop


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Also I thought I read that a good brush for the mineralize skin finishes was the MAC 150? Is that correct ? They are not as smooth as Becca.


  Beautiful Collection!


----------



## Shars (Jul 1, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Just a few more and I'll stop








Don't worry. We won't tell if it's more than "just a few more". We all have the illness lol.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Me either! And I've got a crap load of stuff to wade through tomorrow at work so I need all the sleep I can get lol.  All hail the most recently admitted addict!!


 I forgot MAC Lightscapade lol I do wish I had Metal Rock(sigh and sideeye)


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Beautiful Collection!


 Thank you!!!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 1, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Also I thought I read that a good brush for the mineralize skin finishes was the MAC 150? Is that correct ? They are not as smooth as Becca.


  Nice!  Becca Rose Gold powder has my vote!  I have no time for products that can dry out like ColourPop.
  I think people complain UD Aura is extremely glittery, but not everyone has a problem with that.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> :haha: Don't worry. We won't tell if it's more than "just a few more". We all have the illness lol.





boschicka said:


> Nice!  Becca Rose Gold powder has my vote!  I have no time for products that can dry out like ColourPop. I think people complain UD Aura is extremely glittery, but not everyone has a problem with that.


 Thanks. I think it's coming home with me!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 1, 2015)

I love both the Urban decay highlighters but illuminated is my favorite because I'm very fair. They're really glittery but some days I like being really glittery lol they're definitely a dramatic highlighter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


 Pretty!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Also I thought I read that a good brush for the mineralize skin finishes was the MAC 150? Is that correct ? They are not as smooth as Becca.


   OMG!!!!  It's so, so good to see you PGD!!!!!  So you were hiding this little obsession were you?  Little did you know that the Theme Makeup crowd has the bug too!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   I hope all is well with you!!!  You have a nice collection going on here.  I wish I could help solve your dilemma but I've not gone down the Color Pop and/or UD rabbit 
   holes.  I will tell you that Becca's pressed powder formula rivals that of a few of my high-end highlighters.  I love *Rose Gold!!!!*

   As far as brushes go, depending on the highlighter and its formula, I use a Louis Young fan brush, Laura Mercier Fan Brush, a MAC 130 or 159.  The 159 is small and 
   fits the top of the cheek-bone perfectly.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] OMG!!!!  It's so, so good to see you PGD!!!!!  So you were hiding this little obsession were you?  Little did you know that the Theme Makeup crowd has the bug too!!!!:haha: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I hope all is well with you!!!  You have a nice collection going on here.  I wish I could help solve your dilemma but I've not gone down the Color Pop and/or UD rabbit[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   holes.  I will tell you that Becca's pressed powder formula rivals that of a few of my high-end highlighters.  I love *Rose Gold!!!!*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   As far as brushes go, depending on the highlighter and its formula, I use a Louis Young fan brush, Laura Mercier Fan Brush, a MAC 130 or 159.  The 159 is small and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   fits the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]top of the cheek-bone perfectly.[/COLOR]


 Hi Meddy!!!!!!!!! It's so good to hear from you!  This addiction I will/can cop to.  But I am not joining you in the nail polish forums EVER!  Lol.  I am picking up the Becca Rose Hold and the 159 brush tomorrow.  I am so excited.  Becca does need to come out with a purply highlight powder.  I have to say that the Becca copper highlight gets me lots of compliments with my bright red hair.  Lol Thanks for all the info ladies !!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Thanks for all the info ladies !!






Are you sure about t eh nail polish????  Chanel just released a new one - Fraîcheur (Spring Green) # 767---so pretty and would go so nicely w/ your Becca 
    Blushed Copper /bright red hair combo.  Just sayin!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Are you sure about t eh nail polish????  Chanel just released a new one - Fraîcheur (Spring Green) # 767---so pretty and would go so nicely w/ your Becca[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    Blushed Copper /bright red hair [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]combo.  Just sayin![/COLOR]


 And you call yourself, my friend?  Lol ROTFL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> And you call yourself, my friend? Lol ROTFL


----------



## Melrose (Jul 2, 2015)

Has anyone tried the dose of colors highlighters? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## fashiong1rl (Jul 2, 2015)

i was able to pick up champagne pop yesterday at a sephora in nyc =)


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 2, 2015)

Melrose said:


> Has anyone tried the dose of colors highlighters? If so, what are your thoughts?


  I have one arriving on Monday.  I can let you know then if no one else answers,  I saw some glowy women on Instagram raving about it.


----------



## purplerinne (Jul 2, 2015)

CHAMPAGNE POP IS UP!!!!!!!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 2, 2015)

Cross-posting for anyone not watching the All Things Sephora thread --Champagne Pop is up! Thanks to @Vineetha for keeping us in the loop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  EDIT: Laaaaaaaaate~


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> CHAMPAGNE POP IS UP!!!!!!!


   Yes---already ordered 10 minutes ago!!!



I stalked and refreshed just in case.  The notification Email still hasn't come through and I've already gotten my order 
   confirmation!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Ha---the notification Email just arrived.  Glad I didn't wait!


----------



## purplerinne (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Ha---the notification Email just arrived.  Glad I didn't wait!


  I never got the email my friend had the page up 15 min before 9 then out of nowhere she texted me LOL


----------



## purplerinne (Jul 2, 2015)

Question: if the quantities are limited why will it let you order 10???


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jul 2, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> Question: if the quantities are limited why will it let you order 10???


  Not sure, but that's also a question for MAC..lol


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jul 2, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> Question: if the quantities are limited why will it let you order 10???


  And you know the scalpers totally are. Again with the "presales" -- my eBay feed was showing me Champagne Pops selling last week for $70


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

purplerinne said:


> Question: if the quantities are limited why will it let you order 10???







  Cue the ebay reseller sharks!


----------



## purplerinne (Jul 2, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> And you know the scalpers totally are. Again with the "presales" -- my eBay feed was showing me Champagne Pops selling last week for $70


  i know! if only i had $3800 floating around to buy 10 LOL um ya no


----------



## SassyWonder (Jul 2, 2015)

Ordered 2 Champagne Pops just in case a Specktra member misses out.


----------



## walkingdead (Jul 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Ordered 2 Champagne Pops just in case a Specktra member misses out.


  How sweet and thoughtful️


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> Not sure, but that's also a question for MAC..lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 2, 2015)

Champagne Pop today. I loveeeeeee it


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  .......and it loves you back!!!  So pretty!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 2, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Gorgeous!


----------



## fabulousfab (Jul 2, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Look at that glow!!! Love it.


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YES!  It was 11:45 my time, exactly!!!  My notification Email came through at 11:55
> 
> 
> Why would you want 10
> ...


  Well in came my instock notification email at 1:33pm EST. Thanks Sephora. My order confirmation email came at 11:51!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 2, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> Ordered 2 Champagne Pops just in case a Specktra member misses out.


  That's sweet of you.


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I do wish I had Metal Rock(sigh and sideeye)


  I just saw someone selling Metal Rock on Ebay for $299!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Well in came my instock notification email at 1:33pm EST. Thanks Sephora. My order confirmation email came at 11:51!






I got 3 notices---all well after I had already ordered.  Things seemed calm and there were no site glitches to speak of.  Perhaps allowing quite a few people 
     to purchase instore, in advance helped alleviate the online traffic.


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I got 3 notices---all well after I had already ordered.  Things seemed calm and there were no site glitches to speak of.  Perhaps allowing quite a few people
> to purchase instore, in advance helped alleviate the online traffic.


  I think so! Although I'm sure with the scale of people they have attack the site during the VIB sale, this was chump change by comparison.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I just saw someone selling Metal Rock on Ebay for $299! :shock: hboy:


 That is shameful!  I would rather spend my time petitioning MAC to re-release it.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 2, 2015)

I swatched JH today. It's not for me. I left with Rose Gold and a new brush. My Gerard cosmetics Lucy arrived today. I will open it when I get home


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> That is shameful! I would rather spend my time petitioning MAC to re-release it.


  I'm saying!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I swatches JH today. It's not for me. Bi left with Rose Gold and a new brush. My Gerard cosmetics Lucy arrived today. I will open it when I get home


    Rose Gold is so nice!!!  Enjoy it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think so! Although *I'm sure with the scale of people they have attack the site during the VIB sale, this was chump change by comparison.*


  Yes.  You're right!!


----------



## grevous13 (Jul 2, 2015)

I picked up the Becca Champagne Pop highlighter from a Sephora inside JCP today. I was worried it would look too much like opal on me but it didn't, I might need to get a backup.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> That's sweet of you.


 Did u order one Middy??? I opted to skip, its pretty but Id like to play with it in person before shelling out $38 ESPECIALLY when I have a suspision that I have something relatively similar that cost me $10... I cant keep up with all these new releases and sales... I need another job haha


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Rose Gold is so nice!!!  Enjoy it![/COLOR]


 I wore Rose Gold today with MAC Fafi Fashion Frenzy blush... I wore it on my lids too with lotsa mascara


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I wore Rose Gold today with MAC Fafi Fashion Frenzy blush... I wore it on my lids too with lotsa mascara


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 2, 2015)

So I'm wearing jdglow cosmetics' Ariel today and it is beautiful but I had trouble getting my brushes to pick up color from the pan, anyone else have this problem? I used my big it cosmetics fan brush and it picked up zero color then I used my Sonia K fan rush and still nothing unless I lightly pressed my finger ok the back of the brush and kind of dug it in there I finally ended up using my finger to pay some on my cheeks and blended it out with a brush the color is stunning but I'm not a fan of how here it is to pick up product.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I ordered one before the noon release. In case we haven't met------_ My name is Meddy and I'm a highlighter addict._  I have a hard time resisting a new highlighter,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   especially if I have experience [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]with similar products from a brand.  In this case I do and Becca has an amazing pressed highlighter formula.  I'd be kicking myself if I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   skipped it.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] That sounds like a really pretty combo!!![/COLOR]


 Middy is my nickname for Vandekamp since she LOVES mid-tonal colors lol... I know ur Meddy, hi girl!  Yes Becca does have AMAZINGGG h/l's and RG looked bangin' with Fashion Frenzy, it was a soft summer look


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 2, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Champagne Pop today. I loveeeeeee it


 OOOOH I'M TELLIN'!!! Very pretty look...And dat glo tho


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Did u order one Middy??? I opted to skip, its pretty but Id like to play with it in person before shelling out $38 ESPECIALLY when I have a suspision that I have something relatively similar that cost me $10... I cant keep up with all these new releases and sales... I need another job haha


  No. Not yet. I am thinking about it.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> No. Not yet. I am thinking about it.


 Girl she's sold out! I aint mad tho


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Middy is my nickname for Vandekamp since she LOVES mid-tonal colors lol... I know ur Meddy, hi girl! Yes Becca does have AMAZINGGG h/l's and RG looked bangin' with Fashion Frenzy, it was a soft summer look


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 2, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> So I'm wearing jdglow cosmetics' Ariel today and it is beautiful but I had trouble getting my brushes to pick up color from the pan, anyone else have this problem? I used my big it cosmetics fan brush and it picked up zero color then I used my Sonia K fan rush and still nothing unless I lightly pressed my finger ok the back of the brush and kind of dug it in there I finally ended up using my finger to pay some on my cheeks and blended it out with a brush the color is stunning but I'm not a fan of how here it is to pick up product.


  Fan brushes never give me "dat glo tho" look! I always just use a regular angled blush brush and blend blend blend... Was today ur first time using it??? Sometimes u gotta dig just  a tad bit to get the gd stuff lol... Happy Strobbing


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> @pinkcrush . How are you lady? Happy July 4th to you.


 Hi Middy how r u??? Happy 4th to u as well


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Did u order one Middy??? I opted to skip, its pretty but Id like to play with it in person before shelling out $38 ESPECIALLY when I have a suspision that I have something relatively similar that cost me $10... I cant keep up with all these new releases and sales... I need another job haha


  No. Not yet. I am thinking about it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Hi Middy how r u??? Any new buys???


  No. I was ready to buy Eugenie today but it won't be out until July 9th instead of July 2nd. I wish Mac would get its act together.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Fan brushes never give me "dat glo tho" look! I always just use a regular slanted blush brush and blend blend blend... Was today ur first time using it??? Sometimes u gotta dig just  a tad bit to get the gd stuff lol... Happy Strobbing


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> No. I was ready to buy Eugenie today but it won't be out until July 9th instead of July 2nd. I wish Mac would get its act together.


 Eugenie huh??? Nothing in that collection struck me as a must buy... Eugenie is pretty but looks like about 20 lipsticks that I own and don't even wear... I did consider her at one point tho...


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Eugenie huh??? Nothing in that collection struck me as a must buy... Eugenie is pretty but looks like about 20 lipsticks that I own and don't even wear... I did consider her at one point tho...


  I have several lipsticks in that dark red/berry family. However, I want it because it is supposed to be similar to Talk That Talk and I love TTT.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have several lipsticks in that dark red/berry family. However, I want it because it is supposed to be similar to Talk That Talk and I love TTT.


 I know lol TTT is ur man on the side behind ur husband Nightmoths back!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I know lol TTT is ur man on the side behind ur husband Nightmoths back!


  Very true, Madam.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Very true, Madam.


 Eugenie is not looking like TTT to me but Im sure u will look lovely in her just the same dear


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Middy is my nickname for Vandekamp since she LOVES mid-tonal colors lol... I know ur Meddy, hi girl! Yes Becca does have AMAZINGGG h/l's and RG looked bangin' with Fashion Frenzy, it was a soft summer look


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I know you know I'm Meddy------I was confessing my addiction.  Get it?  Like in AA?[/COLOR]hboy:    [COLOR=0000FF] No, I didn't get any JD Cosmetics highlighters but I was just looking at photos & OMG---gorgeous!!!  What about you?[/COLOR]


 Oh! Lol  i should order a few right now! I was considering Gabby Union, Beyonce and Marilyn M but i need to look again


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 2, 2015)

I ended up ordering Gabby Union and Saks N Fifth... Bey was sold out


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 3, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I ended up ordering Gabby Union and Saks N Fifth... Bey was sold out


  I bet you have a nice makeup collection.


----------



## thingsloversdo (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi there!   I think I've posted once or twice here but never introduced myself! I'm Carla and I'm a highlighter addict in the making. My collection is small but my love of the glow is strong! Here's what I use to highlight:  Becca Rose Gold Shimmering Skin Perfector  Benefit Sunbeam Mini Benefit Watts Up Josie Maran Argan Illuminizer  Laura Mercier Indiscretion MAC MSF Redhead  MAC MSF Soft and Gentle Makeup Geek Afterglow Pigment Nars Copacabana Illuminizer Seventeen instant Glow Shimmer Brick in Pink Bronze Still Eyeshadow in Kitten The Balm Mary Lou-Manizer Topshop Glow in Gleam Topshop Highlighter Crescent Moon Topshop Highlighter Horizon Wet n Wild Reserve Your Cabana   Also my white whale product is Estée Lauder Modern Mercury. I was in my second year of university and had just moved into my first apartment when this was released. I made the very poor decision to not get it and totally regret it!


----------



## Shars (Jul 3, 2015)

thingsloversdo said:


> Also my white whale product is Estée Lauder Modern Mercury. I was in my second year of university and had just moved into my first apartment when this was released. I made the very poor decision to not get it and totally regret it!








 Welcome! Proceed with caution in this thread! There's loads of encouragers *cough* enablers *cough* lol! I know what you mean.... my missed opportunity was Topaz Chameleon!!


----------



## thingsloversdo (Jul 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Welcome! Proceed with caution in this thread! There's loads of encouragers *cough* enablers *cough* lol! I know what you mean.... my missed opportunity was Topaz Chameleon!! :weep:


  Thanks for the welcome  This is going to sound crazy but I have Topaz Chameleon! I didn't list it because I don't personally use it but I'd definitely be willing to sell if you'd like it.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 3, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I bet you have a nice makeup collection.:flower:


 Its not bad actually lol... Its a nice mix of higher-end, mid-range, and drugstore products! Lots of MAC haha


----------



## Shars (Jul 3, 2015)

thingsloversdo said:


> Thanks for the welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You don't use it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *gasp* Blasphemy! lol
  I found one somewhere and have it lined up and should have soon but thank you!!! If my link doesn't work out, I'll definitely let you know. Some people have said they saw Modern Mercury and Topaz Chameleon at the CCOs (Estee Lauder/Cosmetic Company Store outlets) so if you have any of those near you, it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Oh! Lol  i should order a few right now! I was considering Gabby Union, Beyonce and Marilyn M but i need to look again


    Decisions, decisions!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I ended up ordering Gabby Union and Saks N Fifth... Bey was sold out


    NICE! 



 Looking forward to hearing what you think of them!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Welcome! Proceed with caution in this thread! There's loads of encouragers *cough* enablers *cough* lol! I know what you mean.... my missed opportunity was Topaz Chameleon!!


    Side eye *cough* to our beautiful Shars but she's one of our most aggressive enablers encouragers.  She starts slow, builds momentum and before you know it, 
   you're the proud owner of a new highlighter that wasn't even on your radar screen!!!  Oops---did I just blow your cover Shars????  My bad!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Carla, you have some nice highlighters in your stash.  Which is your favorite at this point?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 3, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I ended up ordering Gabby Union and Saks N Fifth... Bey was sold out











    My JDGlow highlighters arrived...Yassssss!!!! Here are my swatches of Gabby Union  & Saks N Fifth!!:eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> My JDGlow highlighters arrived...Yassssss!!!! Here are my swatches of Gabby Union & Saks N Fifth!!


  _Awesome_ swatches!!!!  



Way too much temptation around here!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 3, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> My JDGlow highlighters arrived...Yassssss!!!! Here are my swatches of Gabby Union  & Saks N Fifth!!:eyelove:


 Ok nowww!!! We got the same ones and now we can brainstorm for looks to go with them!!! Im sad Bey was sold out tho


----------



## Shars (Jul 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> and WELCOME Carla.  My name is Meddy and I'm addicted to highlighters.  I prefer high-end but I've found some mid-range beauties that can't be over looked.  Most people here are very serious about their highlighters so you'll want to wear your protective gear in this thread.  My highlighter stash was pretty significant when I joined the thread and it has grown exponentially, and then some, so the pressure encouragement to buy is intense.  My advise is buckle up, hold onto your hat and have fun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YASSSS!! I need that Gab Union one!!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 3, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ok nowww!!! We got the same ones and now we can brainstorm for looks to go with them!!! Im sad Bey was sold out tho


   Lol!! I know right!!! Bey wasn't sold out when I ordered mine; I'm kicking myself that I didn't order it. I remember reading on here that these reminded someone of colourpop highlighters & they do. They're just a powder version.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Who me? Can't you see my halo glowing along with my highlight*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You wish mommy!!!!!


----------



## thingsloversdo (Jul 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> You don't use it! :shock:  *gasp* Blasphemy! lol I found one somewhere and have it lined up and should have soon but thank you!!! If my link doesn't work out, I'll definitely let you know. Some people have said they saw Modern Mercury and Topaz Chameleon at the CCOs (Estee Lauder/Cosmetic Company Store outlets) so if you have any of those near you, it might be worth a shot.


  I'm NC20-25 so unfortunately it looks orange-copper on me so I'm doomed to forever sit and admire it longingly until I can find a better home for it. Also got the TC at a CCO but I'm now in Australia where there's no CCO in sight ): Good luck getting your Topaz Chameleon, I hope everything works out 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Carla, you have some nice highlighters in your stash.  Which is your favorite at this point?[/COLOR]


  Hi Meddy! Thank you for the welcome and for the warning about the enablers  I hope that I can rise to the occasion and do all highlighter addicts proud!   At the moment I'm seriously loving Indiscretion! It's so beautiful and makes all blushes look next level ethereal. I feel like a goddess when I wear it. I also love the Topshop Glow pot for easy application, Rose Gold for its texture (although it's too pink for my NC 20 skin at the moment) and the Argan Illuminizer for underneath foundation. Nars Copacabana intensity is amazing too.  The most interesting one is the Topshop highlight in Crescent Moon. It's yellow based but has soft pinky reflects. On the other hand, Horizon is simply lovely bronzey goodness. Yum!


----------



## Shars (Jul 3, 2015)

thingsloversdo said:


> The most interesting one is the Topshop highlight in Crescent Moon. It's yellow based but has soft pinky reflects. On the other hand, Horizon is simply lovely bronzey goodness. Yum!


  Ah yes, it is super coppery-bronze so I can see why you would shy away from it. Are you originally from Australia or just moved there recently? Sydney is one of the places to visit that are on my bucket list.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 3, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Fan brushes never give me "dat glo tho" look! I always just use a regular angled blush brush and blend blend blend... Was today ur first time using it??? Sometimes u gotta dig just  a tad bit to get the gd stuff lol... Happy Strobbing


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Today I tried it with this angled Palladio blush brush I have and it worked so much better thanks for the tip, the stiffer brush helped dig the product out and it looks stunning I think it's a little much for work but oh well it gives a blue iridescent glow to my cheeks lol.


 Yayyy!!! Glad it worked out


----------



## arincon515 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hello beauties my name is arely and I am new as well . I have been subscribed for a wile but was scared I would be judged for my makeup addiction especially in highlighters.i am around nc 35 and was wondering if those highlighters from jd glow would suit my color what would u recommend


----------



## boschicka (Jul 3, 2015)

arincon515 said:


> Hello beauties my name is arely and I am new as well . I have been subscribed for a wile *but was scared I would be judged for my makeup addiction especially in highlighters.*i am around nc 35 and was wondering if those highlighters from jd glow would suit my color what would u recommend


  Welcome, welcome!  Have you seen the photos and collection lists here?!?  You are in excellent company.  Do share your collection and favorites!


----------



## PinayGator (Jul 3, 2015)

I caved and ordered Champagne Pop on the restock (since it's still available). Will power, where did you go??


  ...do I need the tie-dye ColourPop highlighter?


----------



## arincon515 (Jul 3, 2015)

No I have not seen pictures   My favorite is opal by becca and I have  Only a few right. Ow but I love the ones I do have   physians formula strip  waikki strip  Translucent pearl Beige pearl Glowing boosting powder May alone light bronze master highlight  Wet n wild reserve ur cabana Fergi holywood blvd Color pop whisp Mac soft and gentle  And global glow


----------



## Melrose (Jul 3, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I caved and ordered Champagne Pop on the restock (since it's still available). Will power, where did you go??   ...do I need the tie-dye ColourPop highlighter?


  That's exactly what I keep asking myself and I ordered CP as well! :lol:


----------



## arincon515 (Jul 3, 2015)

Ha I was wondering 





PinayGator said:


> I caved and ordered Champagne Pop on the restock (since it's still available). Will power, where did you go??   ...do I need the tie-dye ColourPop highlighter?


 yes I was wondering the same thing about the new color pop highlighter


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] PRETTY Glammy!!!  Enjoy!!!![/COLOR]


thanks meddy


MzBrownBeauty said:


> Thanks for posting!!   Beyoncé is fierce!





Shars said:


> It is isn't it! I add it to my list after seeing Glammy's swatch!


yayyyyy I hope u loveeee it too


LiliV said:


> I held off on Beyoncé bc I have to be careful with pinks w my skin tone (it can easily just look like redness on me) but I think I'll be able to pull it off, it's on my list w Marilyn


yayyyyyy


Prettypackages said:


> this is why I am beginning to hate instagram...  folks thinking they are doing something spectacular, that's been around forever.    So pretty!  you had me at peach undertone.  I have to get all things peach.   LMAO Polenta interesting...  do they expire in a year like their eyeshadows do?   gorgeous!





Vineetha said:


> Karen's review on champagne Pop!! http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/becca-champagne-pop-shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-my-pores-would-like-to-make-a-toast-to-this-highlighter/


thanks for posting I can't decide if I want this one or not I better think quick  


Psych1 said:


> Posted in the sephora thread already but thought I'd share in here as well.  I Caved and Got the Becca JH highlighter today. Tried it on and it looks exactly like Opal on me. No difference AT ALL. Meh.


 O wow sorry to hear this psych1  





smileyt06 said:


> Champagne Pop today. I loveeeeeee it


 Loveeeeee


MzBrownBeauty said:


> My JDGlow highlighters arrived...Yassssss!!!! Here are my swatches of Gabby Union  & Saks N Fifth!!:eyelove:


stunninggg I want both Thanks for posting


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 3, 2015)

arincon515 said:


> Ha I was wondering   yes I was wondering the same thing about the new color pop highlighter


Yes u need it


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 3, 2015)

I might snag CP, it's still available.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 3, 2015)

Ay yi yi, this thread is super buggy with the ads! My computer was sputtering so badly that I was afraid I'd never get to respond.

  I may be in low buy mode, but I'm not in punitive depravation mode. I happened to be leaving work and turned on my phone a few minutes after CP launched initially and snagged one. I'll have it Monday.

  That said, I'm debating the new ColourPop (most of my highlighters are from ColourPop anyhow) and whether I should get Becca Moonstone or Opal next. _Yes_, you enablers, I will eventually buy both. But both isn't the fiscal answer I'm choosing at this moment.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 3, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Ay yi yi, this thread is super buggy with the ads! My computer was sputtering so badly that I was afraid I'd never get to respond.
> 
> I may be in low buy mode, but I'm not in punitive depravation mode. I happened to be leaving work and turned on my phone a few minutes after CP launched initially and snagged one. I'll have it Monday.
> 
> That said, I'm debating the new ColourPop (most of my highlighters are from ColourPop anyhow) and whether I should get Becca Moonstone or Opal next. _Yes_, you enablers, I will eventually buy both. But both isn't the fiscal answer I'm choosing at this moment.


  I read somewhere that the Colorpop is only available for a few days and it is super cheap.  Moonstone and Opal aren't going anywhere so take some time and play with the Champagne Pop and see if you want to go darker or lighter from there.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ah yes, it is super coppery-bronze so I can see why you would shy away from it. Are you originally from Australia or just moved there recently? *Sydney is one of the places to visit that are on my bucket list.*


 Sydney is on my *Live It list.*  I would love to go there!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I might snag CP, it's still available.


    Well what are you waiting for Pretty???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Ay yi yi, this thread is super buggy with the ads! My computer was sputtering so badly that I was afraid I'd never get to respond.
> 
> I may be in low buy mode, but I'm not in punitive depravation mode. I happened to be leaving work and turned on my phone a few minutes after CP launched initially and snagged one. I'll have it Monday.
> 
> That said, I'm debating the new ColourPop (most of my highlighters are from ColourPop anyhow) and whether I should get Becca Moonstone or Opal next. _Y*es*_*, you enablers, I will eventually buy both. But both isn't the fiscal answer I'm choosing at this moment.*


   Hi there Starletta



It somehow feels like you were speaking directly to me because my answer is always "get both."



I do support fiscal conservatism and for 
   that reason suggest you go with Color Pop for now.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well what are you waiting for Pretty???


  *whispering*  savesavesave...  LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I read somewhere that the Colorpop is only available for a few days and it is super cheap.  Moonstone and Opal aren't going anywhere so take some time and play with the Champagne Pop and see if you want to go darker or lighter from there.


    Sound reasoning ICL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *whispering*  savesavesave...  LOL


    I was allowing one limited edition treat.  That's all you get for the entire month so use it wisely 




Do you believe I'm sitting here watching Jaws-----whyam I watching Jaws


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

arincon515 said:


> Hello beauties my name is arely and I am new as well . I have been subscribed for a wile but was scared I would be judged for my makeup addiction especially in highlighters.i am around nc 35 and was wondering if those highlighters from jd glow would suit my color what would u recommend






and WELCOME Arely.   I'm glad you've come out of lurkers mode and joined the fun,  This is absolutely the last place that you'll be judged about your makeup addiction.  We're all birds of a feather in that regard.  Some of the ladies are pretty expert w/the JD Glow highlighters and can push steer you in the right direction.  I've not yet ventured down that particular rabbit hole


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 3, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks for posting


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

So I finally pulled the trigger on my JD Glow order. I got Ariel, Beyonce, Egyptian, Gabrielle Union and Pistachio. THEN I went ahead and ordered Bobbi Brown Sunset Beach Shimmerbrick because I'm already in too deep with these BB Shimmerbricks, I have nearly a complete collection so I can't stop now… I also added the MAC's Yuzu Fix+ in that order because it's sold out at MAC stores. If I like it I'll get a backup.

  This week I also got the JH Becca Highlighter, my UD order of eyeshadows from the F&F sale arrived (but I'm returning almost half of what I got and I'm only keeping 4 eye shadows and UDPP), MAC's Prolongwear Powder (I have high hopes for this baby - it's supposed to be waterproof and judging from an experience today I think it might actually repel water which is cray cray) and the Becca Mineral Foundation Powder (also going back, thank goodness).  

  Now I'm going to go have several seats. I'm done for July at this point (but my Sephora wish list keeps growing…).


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So I finally pulled the trigger on my JD Glow order. I got Ariel, Beyonce, Egyptian, Gabrielle Union and Pistachio. THEN I went ahead and ordered Bobbi Brown Sunset Beach Shimmerbrick because I'm already in too deep with these BB Shimmerbricks, I have nearly a complete collection so I can't stop now… I also added the MAC's Yuzu Fix+ in that order because it's sold out at MAC stores. If I like it I'll get a backup.  This week I also got the JH Becca Highlighter, my UD order of eyeshadows from the F&F sale arrived (but I'm returning almost half of what I got and I'm only keeping 4 eye shadows and UDPP), MAC's Prolongwear Powder (I have high hopes for this baby - it's supposed to be waterproof and judging from an experience today I think it might actually repel water which is cray cray) and the Becca Mineral Foundation Powder (also going back, thank goodness).    Now I'm going to go have several seats. I'm done for July at this point (but my Sephora wish list keeps growing…).


 Busy aren't ya lol!? Bey was sold out last night when i placed my order  Saks n Fifth and Gabby Union get here soon!!! The yuzu fix plus smells like fresh juicy clementines or nectarines! The coconut is devine and tropical n i eoukdnt mind having either or both haha


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 4, 2015)

Fiiiianally finally caved and picked up BB Shimmer Brick in sunset pink. It's soooo beautiful and unique to my highlighter collection!! :eyelove:


----------



## Monsy (Jul 4, 2015)

lauren please post some pics! i would love to see it on the lighter skin


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> lauren please post some pics! i would love to see it on the lighter skin


  Sure thing! I'll swach it this morning when I get ready and post.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Busy aren't ya lol!? *Bey was sold out last night when i placed my order*  Saks n Fifth and Gabby Union get here soon!!! The yuzu fix plus smells like fresh juicy clementines or nectarines! The coconut is devine and tropical n i eoukdnt mind having either or both haha


  That sucks, I'm sorry. It was in stock when I ordered in the wee hours of the morning and it's showing as in-stock now on the website. If the order hasn't already shipped maybe you can email them and ask them to tack it on? I'm excited about Yuzu. I hope I like it and if I do I'll probably order a BU. I've been using a Fix+ in my daily foundation routine so I'm going through it pretty quickly and have no doubt that I'd use up a BU in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## thingsloversdo (Jul 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ah yes, it is super coppery-bronze so I can see why you would shy away from it. Are you originally from Australia or just moved there recently? Sydney is one of the places to visit that are on my bucket list.


  I'm originally from San Francisco then spent 5 years in Ireland and I just moved to Perth here in Australia. Fingers crossed we both make it to Sydney some time soon!


----------



## thingsloversdo (Jul 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]:haha: All in jest of course.  The thread would be the same w/o Shars, Dilli, Vee and the rest of our master enablers.  I'm glad you mentioned Indiscretion.  I need to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     make an effort to reach for it [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]more often.  today I'm wearing EL's Heat Wave, one of my old favorites.[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]Sydney is on my *Live It list.*  I would love to go there!![/COLOR]


  Meddy, Heatwave is so beautiful! I'm constantly seeing it on Instagram and love how it looks great on lots of skin tones. So versatile!   At the moment I'm in Perth which is so far away from Sydney ): So excited for both of us to go see it!


----------



## thingsloversdo (Jul 4, 2015)

Also seriously *craving* the JD Glow highlighters! I'm eyeing up Beyoncé, Ariel and Rozay!  Rozay would be seriously delicious as an eye shadow or a super soft/light highlight when I'm tan!   Considering using a forwarding service for these but I'm worried about how soft they are in case they break in transit. Has anyone had one arrive broken or know if they're fragile?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 4, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Sure thing! I'll swach it this morning when I get ready and post.


  thank you


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So I finally pulled the trigger on my JD Glow order. I got Ariel, Beyonce, Egyptian, Gabrielle Union and Pistachio. THEN I went ahead and ordered Bobbi Brown Sunset Beach Shimmerbrick because I'm already in too deep with these BB Shimmerbricks, I have nearly a complete collection so I can't stop now… I also added the MAC's Yuzu Fix+ in that order because it's sold out at MAC stores. If I like it I'll get a backup.
> 
> This week I also got the JH Becca Highlighter, my UD order of eyeshadows from the F&F sale arrived (but I'm returning almost half of what I got and I'm only keeping 4 eye shadows and UDPP), MAC's Prolongwear Powder (I have high hopes for this baby - it's supposed to be waterproof and judging from an experience today I think it might actually repel water which is cray cray) and the Becca Mineral Foundation Powder (also going back, thank goodness).
> 
> Now I'm going to go have several seats. I'm done for July at this point (but my Sephora wish list keeps growing…).


  I ordered from the UD sale too.  It was supposed to be delivered Thursday.  It was not and the status hasn't been updated.  Strange for UPS.


----------



## karime415 (Jul 4, 2015)

An idea I have.. Tell me if you would buy it if they came out with it.  Becca shimmering skin perfector pressed-shade-candy cane. Special packaging. The actual product white and white stripes. When swirled together makes a shimmering pink color.


----------



## karime415 (Jul 4, 2015)

I can't wait for my becca champagne pop to come in the mail


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 4, 2015)

Bobbi Brown Sunset Pink shimmer brick! It's really pretty. Photos taken facing an open window. It pulls a bit peachy on me. I like it!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

See my issue here with highlighters is how they look amazing and unique when swatched but blended out they mostly become dupes... I am not walking around with an unblended highlight just for bragging rights... This is why i opted to skip CP for now... I swear i have something like it already, ESPECIALLY after blending!  Dont forget ladies u can also custom blend ur highlight... Im pretty sure we can all create CP using Opal and Cheeky Bronze together... I'm not hating I just need her in my hands before I commit especially given her price of $38... Topaz, Opal and Rose Gold were all different enough from one another to justify getting my dough but is CP gonna be Opals lil sis??? Can anyone swatch them both blended out??? Thanx


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Fiiiianally finally caved and picked up BB Shimmer Brick in sunset pink. It's soooo beautiful and unique to my highlighter collection!!


    Meddy told you how pretty ii is!  Would Meddy lead you astray???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

karime415 said:


> Becca shimmering skin perfector pressed-shade-candy cane. Special packaging. The actual product white and white stripes. When swirled together makes a shimmering pink color.


  I probably would if the pink were iridescent.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> See my issue here with highlighters is how they look amazing and unique when swatched but blended out they mostly become dupes... I am not walking around with an unblended highlight just for bragging rights... This is why i opted to skip CP for now... I swear i have something like it already, ESPECIALLY after blending! Dont forget ladies u can also custom blend ur highlight... Im pretty sure we can all create CP using Opal and Cheeky Bronze together... I'm not hating I just need her in my hands before I commit especially given her price of $38... Topaz, Opal and Rose Gold were all different enough from one another to justify getting my dough but is CP gonna be Opals lil sis??? Can anyone swatch them both blended out??? Thanx


    Frankly, I've NEVER been able to look at someone's face and determine what highlighter they're wearing.  The 
   joy of having it is totally with the owner.  Who on God's green earth would walk around with an unblended 
   highlighter for bragging rights? That doesn't even begin to make sense.  For me, it's more about the formula and 
   resultant finish.  I agree that some may look very close and/or like dupes and that's a valid reason for skipping, 
   and I don't think you're hating---they're your coins and only you get to determine where to spend them.



My CP won't arrive until Monday but perhaps someone here w/both highlighter can provide swatches.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> See my issue here with highlighters is how they look amazing and unique when swatched but blended out they mostly become dupes... I am not walking around with an unblended highlight just for bragging rights... This is why i opted to skip CP for now... I swear i have something like it already, ESPECIALLY after blending! Dont forget ladies u can also custom blend ur highlight... Im pretty sure we can all create CP using Opal and Cheeky Bronze together... I'm not hating I just need her in my hands before I commit especially given her price of $38... Topaz, Opal and Rose Gold were all different enough from one another to justify getting my dough but is CP gonna be Opals lil sis??? Can anyone swatch them both blended out??? Thanx


  I don't disagree, BUT I'm just going to say that CP is softer and less bling blingy than Opal (which I like because I have to tread very lightly with Opal and I was on the fence about buying Opal for a long while because it's so in your face to me) but I'm sure you could dupe it with something else (although it wouldn't be Cheeky Bronze + Opal, it would be some other combo). I think it's closer to Moonstone than it is to Opal. But again, I agree, there are definitely more similarities between Moonstone, Opal and Champagne Pop than there are between Topaz, Rose Gold and Blushed Copper etc and I hope the next Becca SSP is a real stand out. I'm still happy with CP though.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Frankly, I've NEVER been able to look at someone's face and determine what highlighter they're wearing.  The
> joy of having it is totally with the owner.  Who on God's green earth would walk around with an unblended
> highlighter for bragging rights? That doesn't even begin to make sense.  For me, it's more about the formula and
> resultant finish.  I agree that some may look very close and/or like dupes and that's a valid reason for skipping,
> ...


  What she said.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


>


    It look peachy on me too Lauren.  I'm not necessarily into Bobbi Brown but since joining this thread I have more BB shimmer bricks than I would have though possible!!  
   Miss Monsy is responsible for one of them----and I happen to LOVE it!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Initially, I felt that CP looked almost identical to Opal on me, and in certain lighting it can (low lighting/night). But now that I've worn it more then once and have had the chance to observe how to looks in different lighting and with different blush & foundation, I much prefer CP to Opal.   I've already received multiple compliments while wearing CP for having "beautiful skin" and "what do you use on your skin," and I'm pretty sure a lot of it had to do with the glow created by CP. The color is more wearable than Opal, on me,  so it blends much better into my skin tone, but still gives off an amazing glow. It doesn't look like I'm wearing tons of HL, like Opal can look, but more like I have really fresh, bright, glowy skin.  I'm so glad I caved and tried it out.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Frankly, I've NEVER been able to look at someone's face and determine what highlighter they're wearing.  The[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   joy of having it is totally with the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]owner.  Who on God's green earth would walk around with an unblended[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   highlighter for bragging rights? That doesn't even begin to make [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]sense.  For me, it's more about the formula and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   resultant finish.  I agree that some may look very close and/or like dupes and that's a valid[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] reason for skipping,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   and I don't think you're hating---they're your coins and only you get to determine where to spend them.[/COLOR]    :bigthumb:  [COLOR=0000FF]My CP won't arrive until Monday but perhaps someone here w/both highlighter can provide [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]swatches.[/COLOR]


 I'm only skipping for now! If i can actually play with her, Imay be able to justify purchading her lol... I know women who brag about scoring limited edition makeup like its a one of their greatest life accomplishments, yesss! Ri Ri Woo, Glorify, and others r talked about like they r oxygen haha... We all love our makeup but Im NOT gonna brag about anything, its not that serious to me... Makeup discussion is something else entirely different


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I've already received multiple compliments while wearing CP for having "beautiful skin" and "what do you use on your skin," and I'm pretty sure a lot of it had to do with the glow created by CP. The color is more wearable than Opal, on me, so it blends much better into my skin tone, but still gives off an amazing glow. I'm so glad I caved and tried it out.


   Wow!!!!  Now I'm really excited to get  it because I think I liked Opal better than all of my other Becca highlighters.  Perhaps I'll like CP better too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree that the 
  blush, etc makes a difference too.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Initially, I felt that CP looked almost identical to Opal on me, and in certain lighting it can (low lighting/night). But now that I've worn it more then once and have had the chance to observe how to looks in different lighting and with different blush & foundation, I much prefer CP to Opal.   I've already received multiple compliments while wearing CP for having "beautiful skin" and "what do you use on your skin," and I'm pretty sure a lot of it had to do with the glow created by CP. The color is more wearable than Opal, on me,  so it blends much better into my skin tone, but still gives off an amazing glow. It doesn't look like I'm wearing tons of HL, like Opal can look, but more like I have really fresh, bright, glowy skin.  I'm so glad I caved and tried it out.


 Glad ur loving it!!! I love Opal tho haha ️ Would u say its Opal's more daytime-friendly sister???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I'm only skipping for now! If i can actually play with her, Imay be able to justify purchading her lol... I know women who brag about scoring limited edition makeup like its a one of their greatest life accomplishments, yesss! Ri Ri Woo, Glorify, and others r talked about like they r oxygen haha... We all love our makeup but Im NOT gonna brag about anything, its not that serious to me... Makeup discussion is something else entirely different


   You're smart to assess the products and compare them to what you already own---otherwise you'd end up with a pile of purchase regrets.  
   Being able to chat about makeup is what makes Specktra fun----it's not seen as bragging---just makeup lovers excited about their fun purchases.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

Here you go @pinkcrush





  Top, Middle, Bottom - Opal, Champagne Pop, Moonstone 





  Left to Right - Moonstone, Champagne Pop, Opal 

  Not sure if you can entirely tell from the photo but CP blends out more softly and diffused. Moonstone looks particularly white swatched but it doesn't read that way on the face. It also blends out more softly than Opal, but I think Champagne Pop blends out the best and I agree with @Psych1 that I prefer it to Opal. Then again I use Opal the least of my SSP's. I like it, I just don't reach for it as often.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I don't disagree, BUT I'm just going to say that CP is softer and less bling blingy than Opal (which I like because I have to tread very lightly with Opal and I was on the fence about buying Opal for a long while because it's so in your face to me) but I'm sure you could dupe it with something else (although it wouldn't be Cheeky Bronze + Opal, it would be some other combo). I think it's closer to Moonstone than it is to Opal. But again, I agree, there are definitely more similarities between Moonstone, Opal and Champagne Pop than there are between Topaz, Rose Gold and Blushed Copper etc and I hope the next Becca SSP is a real stand out. *I'm still happy with CP though.*


  Good points and comparisons!!!!  Glad you're happy w/CP


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Glad ur loving it!!! I love Opal tho haha ️ Would u say its Opal's more daytime-friendly sister???


  That is actually exactly what I would say (and CP is a tad more gold).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Here you go @pinkcrush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Nice swatches.  I don't know why I never picked up Moonstone----probably distracted by something else at the time


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Frankly, I've NEVER been able to look at someone's face and determine what highlighter they're wearing.  The[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   joy of having it is totally with the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]owner.  Who on God's green earth would walk around with an unblended[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   highlighter for bragging rights? That doesn't even begin to make [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]sense.  For me, it's more about the formula and[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   resultant finish.  I agree that some may look very close and/or like dupes and that's a valid[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] reason for skipping,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   and I don't think you're hating---they're your coins and only you get to determine where to spend them.[/COLOR]    :bigthumb:  [COLOR=0000FF]My CP won't arrive until Monday but perhaps someone here w/both highlighter can provide [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]swatches.[/COLOR]


 I know someone who does this!  No blending because a MAC employee said the payoff is better and it will be more recognizable lol...Makeup makes some people crazy hahaha


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Wow!!!!  Now I'm really excited to get  it because I think I liked Opal better than all of my other Becca highlighters.  Perhaps I'll like CP better too!:happydance: I agree that the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  blush, etc makes a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]difference too.[/COLOR]


  It's really pretty, Meddy! I think you're going to be quite pleased with it. Can't wait To hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Nice swatches.  I don't know why I never picked up Moonstone----probably distracted by something else at the time


  I neeevvveeerrr hear WoC talking about Moonstone. When I was doing SSP research I only came across one WoC who even swatched it on YT. I think because it looks so white in the pan it may be a turn off, but the color is actually quite warm as it's really a white gold and I like it a lot. I wouldn't have even given Moonstone a look but there was a Becca Consultant at Sephora one day who applied Moonstone Poured on me and I loved it. The liquid and poured versions of Moonstone are the most golden and prettiest, but the powder is still pretty in it's own right. 

  I'm NW45 and I can pull it off, ijs.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  You're smart to assess the products and compare them to what you already own---otherwise you'd end up with a pile of purchase regrets.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Being able to chat about makeup is what makes Specktra fun----it's not seen as bragging---just makeup lovers excited about their fun purchases.[/COLOR]


 I know i love it here! I meant bragging in real life haha


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Glad ur loving it!!! I love Opal tho haha ️ Would u say its Opal's more daytime-friendly sister???


  Thank you! Yes, that's a really great way of putting it, it's more day time friendly. It can be built up to be more in your face, but when applied lightly and blended out really well, it brings a glowy radiance to the cheek area and makes you look like you have amazing skin. I also like that it doesn't disrupt the color of my blush like Opal can.  Opal is still great though, it's just not as user friendly for me.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Thank you! Yes, that's a really great way of putting it, it's more day time friendly. It can be built up to be more in your face, but when applied lightly and blended out really well, it brings a glowy radiance to the cheek area and makes you look like you have amazing skin. I also like that it doesn't disrupt the color of my blush like Opal can.  Opal is still great though, it's just not as user friendly for me.


 Nice nice! Yea Opal steals the show haha


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I neeevvveeerrr hear WoC talking about Moonstone. When I was doing SSP research I only came across one WoC who even swatched it on YT. I think because it looks so white in the pan it may be a turn off, but the color is actually quite warm as it's really a white gold and I like it a lot. I wouldn't have even given Moonstone a look but there was a Becca Consultant at Sephora one day who applied Moonstone Poured on me and I loved it. The liquid and poured versions of Moonstone are the most golden and prettiest, but the powder is still pretty in it's own right.   I'm NW45 and I can pull it off, ijs.


 Yea Moonstone scared me at swatching so I stepped away lol... I will look at her more closely thanx


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Here you go @pinkcrush
> 
> Top, Middle, Bottom - Opal, Champagne Pop, Moonstone
> 
> Left to Right - Moonstone, Champagne Pop, Opal   Not sure if you can entirely tell from the photo but CP blends out more softly and diffused. Moonstone looks particularly white swatched but it doesn't read that way on the face. It also blends out more softly than Opal, but I think Champagne Pop blends out the best and I agree with @Psych1  that I prefer it to Opal. Then again I use Opal the least of my SSP's. I like it, I just don't reach for it as often.


 Thanx for the pix, u rock!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Here you go @pinkcrush
> 
> Top, Middle, Bottom - Opal, Champagne Pop, Moonstone
> 
> Left to Right - Moonstone, Champagne Pop, Opal   Not sure if you can entirely tell from the photo but CP blends out more softly and diffused. Moonstone looks particularly white swatched but it doesn't read that way on the face. It also blends out more softly than Opal, but I think Champagne Pop blends out the best and I agree with @Psych1  that I prefer it to Opal. Then again I use Opal the least of my SSP's. I like it, I just don't reach for it as often.


  Great swatches!!   Yes, totally agree, CP blends out much better than Opal and that diffused look makes the skin look absolutely amazing.  It's like the perfect combo of Moonstone and Opal, which I'm sure was JH's goal when creating the color. Not too white, not too beige.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

Moonstone and Mary Lou r dupes correct???


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Moonstone and Mary Lou r dupes correct???


  No, but I can swatch them both for you later today. I'll add NARS Albatross for good measure.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> pinkcrush said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only skipping for now! If i can actually play with her, Imay be able to justify purchading her lol... I know women who brag about scoring limited edition makeup like its a one of their greatest life accomplishments, yesss! Ri Ri Woo, Glorify, and others r talked about like they r oxygen haha... We all love our makeup but Im NOT gonna brag about anything, its not that serious to me... Makeup discussion is something else entirely different
> ...


  This!  When we find our white whale, we just want to scream it from the rooftops with excitement!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

I guess I'm in a swatching mood and @Shars I know I owe you LM Ritual and comparison swatches (with Shea Moisture Mandalay Dusk and lots of others); I'm putting that in the Bronzer for the Bronzed thread and I'll tag you there so you can find the post.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Moonstone and Mary Lou r dupes correct???


  Here you go! Mary Lou is actually closer to Moonstone than I thought; good eye! 

  Left to Right: NARS Albatross, Moonstone, Mary Lou 






  Albatross is the most golden and has the most sheen. Moonstone has fine shimmer and blends the best. Mary Lou is the boldest and has more of a slightly metallic/foiled finish.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> No, but I can swatch them both for you later today. I'll add NARS Albatross for good measure.


 Wow ur the bombdotcom


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Here you go! Mary Lou is actually closer to Moonstone than I thought; good eye!   Left to Right: NARS Albatross, Moonstone, Mary Lou
> 
> Albatross is the most golden and has the most sheen. Moonstone has fine shimmer and blends the best. Mary Lou is the boldest and has more of a slightly metallic/foiled finish.


Wow nice so Moonstone is easier to work with... Gd to know! Thanx for all ur help


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

boschicka said:


> May I ask what you're returning to UD and why?  What products to avoid??!?    This!  When we find our white whale, we just want to scream it from the rooftops with excitement!


 Agreed, it also may help someone else decide if a particular product is for them


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 4, 2015)

boschicka said:


> *May I ask what you're returning to UD and why?  What products to avoid??!?  *
> 
> This!  When we find our white whale, we just want to scream it from the rooftops with excitement!


  Most of the eye shadows I'm returning are just dupes of shadows I already have, and the difference isn't enough to justify having both. Bender = MAC Humid, Deep End = MAC Parrot and Shattered = MAC Shimmermoss (which I sort of knew but I needed to see it for myself) and I ordered Backfire and Last Call, and while they are different, I didn't feel like I needed both so I'm returning Last Call. And I'm returning Snare because of glitter fallout, so that may be one to avoid.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 4, 2015)

Aha!!! I knew it was possible to concoct a CP dupe! I was wrong about layering Opal and Cheeky Bronze to make CP... Its actually Moonstone and Opal according to T's review and here is the proof:


----------



## boschicka (Jul 4, 2015)

boschicka said:


> *May I ask what you're returning to UD and why?  What products to avoid??!?  *
> 
> This!  When we find our white whale, we just want to scream it from the rooftops with excitement!
> 
> Most of the eye shadows I'm returning are just dupes of shadows I already have, and the difference isn't enough to justify having both. Bender = MAC Humid, Deep End = MAC Parrot and Shattered = MAC Shimmermoss (which I sort of knew but I needed to see it for myself) and I ordered Backfire and Last Call, and while they are different, I didn't feel like I needed both so I'm returning Last Call. And I'm returning Snare because of glitter fallout, so that may be one to avoid.


Thank you!


----------



## karime415 (Jul 4, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I probably would if the pink were iridescent.


I can't wait for my becca champagne pop to come in the mail I meant to say red and white stripes. Iridescent pink sounds beautiful.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2015)

boschicka said:


> May I ask what you're returning to UD and why?  What products to avoid??!?
> 
> *This!  When we find our white whale, we just want to scream it from the rooftops with excitement!*


   AMEN!!!!!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jul 4, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


  That's petty.. Lol, agh.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 5, 2015)

Why is it petty? I think it's very helpful info for those people who may already have the other two highlighters and don't have the funds to buy CP.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 5, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> Why is it petty? I think it's very helpful info for those people who may already have the other two highlighters and don't have the funds to buy CP.


 Exactly! I dont see my post as petty either but we can agree to disagree... I already knew there obviously was a dupe or recipe for CP and expressed that here previously. Yesterday I found out that Moonstone is WOC-friendly so it would only make sense that I post an official dupe recipe with proof attached for an alternative idea. Some may have both and opt to mix them. Some may have both and STILL buy CP which is their personal choice. Some people just arent creative or open to new ideas I suppose and thats fine too... I personally dont have Moonstone but I have Opal. I may just buy Moonstone and start playing


----------



## crystalzi (Jul 5, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> Why is it petty? I think it's very helpful info for those people who may already have the other two highlighters and don't have the funds to buy CP.


 I think she meant "pretty"


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2015)

MaryJane said:


> Why is it petty? I think it's very helpful info for those people who may already have the other two highlighters and don't have the funds to buy CP.


   I totally read that as pretty--not petty.  That's too funny.  I don't think she meant petty.  I agree that it's pretty AND a great idea for someone who doesn't have the funds or 
   just doesn't want to spend them on a product that they can and prefer to dupe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> I think she meant "pretty"


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Exactly! I dont see my post as petty either but we can agree to disagree... I already knew there obviously was a dupe or recipe for CP and expressed that here previously. Yesterday I found out that Moonstone is WOC-friendly so it would only make sense that I post an official dupe recipe with proof attached for an alternative idea. Some may have both and opt to mix them. Some may have both and STILL buy CP which is their personal choice. Some people just arent creative or open to new ideas I suppose and thats fine too... I personally dont have Moonstone but I have Opal. I may just buy Moonstone and start playing


   I honestly don't think that's what she meant PC



Your points were all good and well taken.  I think we're looking at a typo here.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I honestly don't think that's what she meant PC[/COLOR]:frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]Your points were all good and well taken.  I think we're looking at a typo here.[/COLOR]


 Makes sense, so do u have Moonstone??? If so wut r ur thoughts on it???


----------



## Shars (Jul 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I neeevvveeerrr hear WoC talking about Moonstone. When I was doing SSP research I only came across one WoC who even swatched it on YT. I think because it looks so white in the pan it may be a turn off, but the color is actually quite warm as it's really a white gold and I like it a lot. I wouldn't have even given Moonstone a look but there was a Becca Consultant at Sephora one day who applied Moonstone Poured on me and I loved it. The liquid and poured versions of Moonstone are the most golden and prettiest, but the powder is still pretty in it's own right.
> 
> I'm NW45 and I can pull it off, ijs.


  Was it theycallmemo on YT? She's the first WOC I saw swatch it and I fell in love. I also fell in love with her swatch of MAC's Lightscapade. That has a champage-y undertone and looks so beautiful as an all over powder for a lit from within look - does not read ashy at all. I have a feeling I'm going to end up with all these Becca SSPP. I have all but Moonstone, Topaz and Rose Gold now. Maybe I'll get them at the VIB sale at the end of the year.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 5, 2015)

My Champagne Pop will be here tomorrow, WOO, it's actually my first full size  Becca highlighter, I got the deluxe size of Opal in the Sephora Favorites Bronzed collection. I am excited to try it on, it looks so pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Makes sense, so do u have Moonstone??? If so wut r ur thoughts on it???


   No I don't PC----I don't know why I never picked up Moonstone.  



  I guess my Dilli wasn't pushing that one at me like she did some of the others


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Let's go Meddy!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would love to.  Paris is on my list too!!!! 

​   That's a good idea to pick up MS. T & RG during the VIB sale. I'll get MS then too.  For now I have the Chanel fall collection nipping at my heals & TF & Dior might be 
   promising too. So much makeup, so little time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> My Champagne Pop will be here tomorrow, WOO, it's actually my first full size  Becca highlighter, I got the deluxe size of Opal in the Sephora Favorites Bronzed collection. I am excited to try it on, it looks so pretty.






Yay!!!   Mine too---I'm so looking forward to it!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  No I don't PC----I don't know why I never picked up Moonstone.  [/COLOR]:shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF] I guess my Dilli wasn't pushing that one at me like she did some of the others:haha: [/COLOR]


 Ohhh ok Dilli is a good enabler hahaha


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Let's go Meddy!! :train:   Awesome!! You're my kinda girl! I love travelling and would love to move abroad but I think I should've majored in an area which allowed me to work in more countries lol. Fingers crossed we'll both make it to Sydney!!   Was it theycallmemo on YT? She's the first WOC I saw swatch it and I fell in love. I also fell in love with her swatch of MAC's Lightscapade. That has a champage-y undertone and looks so beautiful as an all over powder for a lit from within look - does not read ashy at all. I have a feeling I'm going to end up with all these Becca SSPP. I have all but Moonstone, Topaz and Rose Gold now. Maybe I'll get them at the VIB sale at the end of the year.


 Lightscapade eh??? She was frigidly icy  as was Global Glow last swatching  but I'll revisit her... I thought Soft N Gentle wasn't WOC but babyyy she is creamy champagne heaven!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi ladies. Just thought i would drop in to say hi. Im still waiting on internet and my computer. Being on a forum is a bit difficult with a tablet  and no keyboard. Hopefully I'll be back in action in two days.   BTW I got Champagne Pop coming thanks to a lovely friend that got it for me since I'm not 100% moved in yet.    P.S. I  don't enable I encourage lol :encore:


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 5, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hi ladies. Just thought i would drop in to say hi. Im still waiting on internet and my computer. Being on a forum is a bit difficult with a tablet  and no keyboard. Hopefully I'll be back in action in two days.   BTW I got Champagne Pop coming thanks to a lovely friend that got it for me since I'm not 100% moved in yet.    P.S. I  don't enable I encourage lol :encore:


  Hope everything is going well and ur precious highlighters were quadruple bubble wrapped for security! That's alotta bubble wrap but anywho lol! Nice friend u got there


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> Let's go Meddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It wasn't Mo actually. It was another YTber who isn't as popular I think… That's interesting about Lightscapade. I remember when Lightscapade was originally released (with Glissade) and I didn't think (nor did the SA) that I could pull it off so I got Glissade instead.  

  But I'm sorry we have to pause, backup and rewind because HOW do you not have Topaz yet?!?! I can't even...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ohhh ok Dilli is a good enabler hahaha


   She wrote the book!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Let's go Meddy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






There's our Dilli the great ENABLER​ ENCOURAGER!  



Glad you'll be back on business soon.  I need to know what my next great highlighter will be




 I hope you love Champagne Pop.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 6, 2015)

soft and gentle is a MUST HAVE!!!! the only highlighter i completely used up


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 6, 2015)

The EBay sellers are out in full effect with Becca's JH highlighter...I put in an offer for $25.00...lol thought I can be as ridiculous as they are for trying to sell it for $72.00?!?  I have no problem with people trying to make a buck but this seller has over 10 they're trying to resell...unfair to those who couldn't buy it because these vultures


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 6, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> The EBay sellers are out in full effect with Becca's JH highlighter...I put in an offer for $25.00...lol thought I can be as ridiculous as they are for trying to sell it for $72.00?!?  I have no problem with people trying to make a buck but this seller has over 10 they're trying to resell...unfair to those who couldn't buy it because these vultures


 And the fact that it's still  currently available at Sephora  for $38  makes it even more ridiculous.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> And the fact that it's still  currently available at Sephora  for $38  makes it even more ridiculous.


  Wow...I didn't even know it was still available!! Crazy!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 6, 2015)

Monsy said:


> soft and gentle is a MUST HAVE!!!! the only highlighter i completely used up


 I've never used up an entire highlighter. Not even close.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've never used up an entire highlighter. Not even close.


  that's my point! i have 543254 and i still managed to used this one up. I think it says enough how much i love it


----------



## jenise (Jul 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've never used up an entire highlighter. Not even close.


  same here haha


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 6, 2015)

jenise said:


> same here haha


  same lol.. although my WOG looks abused haha


----------



## boschicka (Jul 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Monsy said:
> 
> 
> > soft and gentle is a MUST HAVE!!!! the only highlighter i completely used up
> ...


Pretty sure other than face powders (foundation/bronzer), I've never used up an entire product.  Clearly I need to buy more things!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 6, 2015)

Monsy said:


> soft and gentle is a MUST HAVE!!!! the only highlighter i completely used up


 Agreed! It suits alot of skin tones


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 6, 2015)

Fellow Highlighter Addicts... My package from JD Glow Cosmetics just arrived!!! When I tell u this stuff is PIGMENTEDDD its not an exaggeration!!! I haven't even officially used them yet and the swatching alone has me ready to place another order for more colors. It's not only pigmented as sin but it's creamy too... If u haven't placed an order yet u r seriously missing out... Becca better move over! Now this is serious glow so if ur not about that life lightly tap the brush once DO NOT swipe haha... I ordered Saks n Fifth and Gabriel Union and they r both amazing. I'm not gonna bore u with swatches, but wut I will do is give u the full beat when I use these gems and trust me they will be getting major play shortly


----------



## treasuremymac (Jul 6, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I have no problem with people trying to make a buck but this seller has over 10 they're trying to resell...unfair to those who couldn't buy it because these vultures


  Its still in stock if anyone is looking: http://www.sephora.com/becca-x-jaclyn-hill-shimmering-skin-perfector-pressed-P398805?skuId=1721240

  Also noticed that Laura Mercier's "Indiscretion" is available at Sephora and online: http://www.sephora.com/face-illuminator-powder-P394248?skuId=1677731


----------



## Shars (Jul 6, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It wasn't Mo actually. It was another YTber who isn't as popular I think… That's interesting about Lightscapade. I remember when Lightscapade was originally released (with Glissade) and I didn't think (nor did the SA) that I could pull it off so I got Glissade instead.
> 
> But I'm sorry we have to pause, backup and rewind because *HOW do you not have Topaz yet?!?*! I can't even...


  I know.... I know. I don't know either! I passed on it to get TheBalm's Betty-Lou instead but that's more of a glow than a BAM! highlight.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> To hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> My Champagne Pop will be here tomorrow, WOO, it's actually my first full size  Becca highlighter, I got the deluxe size of Opal in the Sephora Favorites Bronzed collection. I am excited to try it on, it looks so pretty.


    Did you get it??  What do you think???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Monsy said:


> soft and gentle is a MUST HAVE!!!! the only highlighter i completely used up


    I've used two completely and replaced each w/two backups---Estée Lauder Heat Wave & Modern Mercury ---but that was before I had 90 + highlighters.
  I doubt I'll ever completely use on again.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2015)

My Champagne Pop arrived not too long ago.  I've been waiting all day.  I really need a nap now.  Anyway, it looks really pretty.  I'm not sure I really needed it though.  I'm really into colored highlighters right now.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Well my CP arrived today but I had a late afternoon dental procedure.  No makeup today but I'm definitely wearing it tomorrow for my birthday.  Will definitely report back![/COLOR]


 Mine too!!! ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Wow...I didn't even know it was still available!! Crazy!


    I'll often see things on Ebay that are readily available via main-stream merchants---never understood why they would think anyone 
   would chose to pay more if they don't have to.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>






Yay---what do you think go it Vee?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My Champagne Pop arrived not too long ago.  I've been waiting all day.  I really need a nap now.  Anyway, it looks really pretty.  I'm not sure I really needed it though.  *I'm really into colored highlighters right now.  *


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay---what do you think go it Vee?[/COLOR]


 I just got it today as well Meddy!! haven't tried it on!!  I am already "highlightered up" for the day :lmao: Looking forward to trying it out Tomm!!


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 6, 2015)

My CP is here, too!  So, so pretty!

  My first Becca, and really one of my first high-end highlighters.Most of mine are ColourPop since it's a category I'm still learning to love.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Which ones?


Oh like duo chrome ones and colors like pink and peach and purple and copper and so on.  Not so much these neutral ones but I had to get Champagne Pop because you just never know if its the end all.  I didn't want to take a chance with a  limited edition.  

  Right now I'm enjoying my favorite, Mac Perfectly Poised MSF, in all it duochromey/pink with copper goodness.  Also, the Colourpop color highlighters are fun - namely Boba, Sticky Sweet, Monster

  Enjoying Bobbi Brown Sunset Pink too.  I think I want to pull out Mac Porcelain Pink *Petticoat* MSF (Thanks Twinkle).  I think that is the one with the cranberry veining, right?  I need to do a summer rotation of highlighters.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Psych1 said:
> 
> 
> > To hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Was thinking of you today.  How are you?  (And an early Happy Birthday to you!)


  You're so sweet Bosch!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks for thinking of me.  I was pretty nervous.  The Endodontist was fantastic!!!  She was both gentle & confident & I was out of the chair
   in just over and hour.   She explained that the canal was vey awkwardly positioned but she certainly was up for the task.

   Thanks for the BD wishes too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> My CP is here, too!  So, so pretty!
> 
> *My first Becca, a*nd really one of my first high-end highlighters.Most of mine are ColourPop since it's a category I'm still learning to love.


   I hope you love it Starletta.  Mine arrived today too.  In terms of formula, Becca rivals some of my my high-end highlighters like Armani & Chanel.  I love the Becca formula.


y


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh like duo chrome ones and colors like pink and peach and purple and copper and so on.  Not so much these neutral ones but I had to get Champagne Pop because you just never know if its the end all.  I didn't want to take a chance with a  limited edition.
> 
> Right now I'm enjoying my favorite, Mac Perfectly Poised MSF, in all it duochromey/pink with copper goodness.  Also, the Colourpop color highlighters are fun - namely Boba, Sticky Sweet, Monster
> 
> Enjoying Bobbi Brown Sunset Pink too.  I think I want to pull out Mac Porcelain Pink MSF.  I think that is the one with the cranberry veining, right?  I need to do a summer rotation of highlighters.


  Yeah Sunset Pink does look like it's got some duo chrome action going on but I've only swatched it once. I think you might be thinking of Petticoat MSF. Porcelain Pink was a light pink with gold veining. And I agree about needing to do a summer highlighter (or everything) rotation. My Bobbi SB's need some love.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh like duo chrome ones and colors like pink and peach and purple and copper and so on.  Not so much these neutral ones but I had to get Champagne Pop because you just never know if its the end all.  I didn't want to take a chance with a  limited edition.
> 
> Right now I'm enjoying my favorite, Mac Perfectly Poised MSF, in all it duochromey/pink with copper goodness.  Also, the Colourpop color highlighters are fun - namely Boba, Sticky Sweet, Monster
> 
> Enjoying Bobbi Brown Sunset Pink too.  I think I want to pull out Mac Porcelain Pink MSF.  I think that is the one with the cranberry veining, right?  I need to do a summer rotation of highlighters.


  I LOVE BB Sunset Pink too.   MAC Porcelain Pink is nice as well ICL.  You're inspiring me to put it and others that I've not given much love lately, into circulation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 


Yeah Sunset Pink does look like it's got some duo chrome action going on but I've only swatched it once. I think you might be thinking of Petticoat MSF. Porcelain Pink was a light pink with gold veining. And I agree about needing to do a summer highlighter (or everything) rotation. My Bobbi SB's need some love.  


    I'm loving BB Nectar SB lately!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 6, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Was thinking of you today.  How are you?  (And an early Happy Birthday to you!)
> You're so sweet Bosch!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful!  Sounds like it couldn't have gone better!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm loving BB Nectar SB lately!!!!


  Oh I need to pull that one out too!  Great pick.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 6, 2015)

JD Cosmetics Saks and Fifth!!! (Blunt and Brown Script eyeshadow were used to contour/bronze)


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Fellow Highlighter Addicts... My package from JD Glow Cosmetics just arrived!!! When I tell u this stuff is PIGMENTEDDD its not an exaggeration!!! I haven't even officially used them yet and the swatching alone has me ready to place another order for more colors. It's not only pigmented as sin but it's creamy too... If u haven't placed an order yet u r seriously missing out... Becca better move over! Now this is serious glow so if ur not about that life lightly tap the brush once DO NOT swipe haha... I ordered Saks n Fifth and Gabriel Union and they r both amazing. I'm not gonna bore u with swatches, but wut I will do is give u the full beat when I use these gems and trust me they will be getting major play shortly


  Get Ariel! That one'so my favorite it flashes blue and pink on the skin it's beautiful and unique..


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 6, 2015)

Boooo my champagne pop came but I was taking a nap since I have to work 2am tonight so I missed it and have to grab it at my apartment office tomorrow.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I LOVE BB Sunset Pink too.   MAC Porcelain Pink is nice as well ICL.  You're inspiring me to put it and others that I've not given much love lately, into circulation.


  Speaking of Sunset Pink-- I still haven't tried it on my cheeks yet. I'm too blinded by my love for Champagne Pop!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


  Yes Highlight!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes!  You are right.  It is Petticoat that I need to pull out.
> 
> Oh I need to pull that one out too!  Great pick.


  It's hard to remember the good ones because they get set aside for the new, latest & greatest.  I love being reminded of and going back to the OBGs!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Speaking of Sunset Pink-- I still haven't tried it on my cheeks yet. I'm too blinded by my love for Champagne Pop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    NICE!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


  Very pretty


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm loving BB Nectar SB lately!!!!


  Nectar is hands down my favorite SB! I use it (and most of my SB's) as a blush topper more than a highlighter, although of course it's a super versatile product.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've used two completely and replaced each w/two backups---Estée Lauder Heat Wave & Modern Mercury ---but that was before I had* 90 + highlighters*.
> I doubt I'll ever completely use on again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Nectar is hands down my favorite SB! I use it (and most of my SB's) as a blush topper more than a highlighter, although of course it's a super versatile product.


    I purchased Nectar within the past few weeks----I don't know why I was on the slow bus with this one---it's lovely!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 6, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


>


  Go hard or go home! lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Go hard or go home! lol.


   I thought it was "Go big or go home," Miss Shars


----------



## Shars (Jul 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I thought it was "Go big or go home," Miss Shars


  The youngins are going hard now lol.

  It's officially past midnight here so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you have a great day today and get loads of packages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> The youngins are going hard now lol.
> 
> It's officially past midnight here so
> 
> ...


    Thank you Shars
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had my main gift for a week now---an iWatch which I'm still getting to know, but I love it.  Hubs just told 
   me he's taking me to a Japanese Restaurant for dinner.  I'm planning an out fit so I can be "on theme" with red week!!!!


----------



## califabulous (Jul 6, 2015)

I just realized I don't have a go to highlighter.  My stash includes:

  MAC golden bronze (loose)
  MAC Comfort
  MAC Candlelight
  MAC Tan pigment
  MAC Vanilla pigment
  Laura Mercier Rose Rondevouz

  I thought I loved highlighters but I don't even have much to speak of!!  I have used the pigments as highlight so I included them here. Actually, comfort is my go to but it is very soft on my skin.  I can really wear it all over my face (like my beloved and disappearing sunny by nature) although I would only do so for certain events not every day. So...what are your top 3-5 highlighters ladies?? Pressed and liquid??  Your lists are incredible so I hope you can choose!! looks like becca is a big winner in this thread.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Thank you Shars:kiss: I've had my main gift for a week now---an iWatch which I'm still getting to know, but I love it.  Hubs just told[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   me he's taking me to a Japanese Restaurant for dinner.  I'm planning an out fit so I can be "on theme" with red week!!!![/COLOR]


 Happy Birthday Meddy


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 6, 2015)

califabulous said:


> I just realized I don't have a go to highlighter.  My stash includes:  MAC golden bronze (loose) MAC Comfort MAC Candlelight MAC Tan pigment MAC Vanilla pigment Laura Mercier Rose Rondevouz  I thought I loved highlighters but I don't even have much to speak of!!  I have used the pigments as highlight so I included them here. Actually, comfort is my go to but it is very soft on my skin.  I can really wear it all over my face (like my beloved and disappearing sunny by nature) although I would only do so for certain events not every day. So...what are your top 3-5 highlighters ladies?? Pressed and liquid??  Your lists are incredible so I hope you can choose!! looks like becca is a big winner in this thread.


 I'm with u on using wutever gives that glow! I use a few eyeshadows to highlight like ABH Peach Sorbet and MAC Amber Lights but my favorite glow has to be Becca Opal. That stuff is serious ️


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Yes Highlight!!!!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think I only got to wear it once and now CP is here!!!!!  So many products, so little time----and only one face!!!![/COLOR]:lmao:    [COLOR=0000FF]Ugh-----hate when that happens!  Mine was waiting on our front patio---I was just glad the rain storm hadn't yet started before I got home.[/COLOR]     :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I can't wait to try it tomorrow!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   NICE!!!!![/COLOR]





Vandekamp said:


> Very pretty


 Thanx girls! Have u gals placed orders yet??? I need more!!! I want Ariel, Marilyn and Beyoce next


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 6, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Get Ariel! That one'so my favorite it flashes blue and pink on the skin it's beautiful and unique..


 I was thinking that too lol thanx... Ariel will be mine soon along with Marilyn and Beyonce


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Happy Birthday Meddy


   Thank you PC!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

califabulous said:


> I just realized I don't have a go to highlighter.  My stash includes:
> 
> MAC golden bronze (loose)
> MAC Comfort
> ...


   You're so right and I NEVER remember to reach for my pigments to use as highlighters. In addition to some that you mentioned, Melon & others. It's like a 'wow I could have had a *V8* moment.'


----------



## Shars (Jul 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Shars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww that sounds like it will be sooo tasty! Enjoy and I'm sure whatever outfit you come up with in the end will be beautiful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> Aww that sounds like it will be sooo tasty! Enjoy and I'm sure whatever outfit you come up with in the end will be beautiful!


   Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## califabulous (Jul 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  You're so right and I NEVER remember to reach for my pigments to use as highlighters. In addition to some that you mentioned, Melon & others. It's like a 'wow I could have had a *V8* moment.'[/COLOR]


  Hahaaa!!!!  V8!!   :lol:  Hey! Happy birthday doll!! Do enjoy to the fullest my dear :happydance:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

califabulous said:


> Hahaaa!!!! V8!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Thanks so much sweets!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 7, 2015)

@Medgal07 Happy Birthday Meddy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> @Medgal07 Happy Birthday Meddy!!!!


   Thank you Lauren


----------



## jenise (Jul 7, 2015)

@Medgal07 happy birthday!!!! may your day be filled with highlighters


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> The youngins are going hard now lol.





jenise said:


> @Medgal07  happy birthday!!!! may your day be filled with highlighters


  I couldn't have said it better myself!  Joining in on the birthday wishes, Happy Birthday  Meddy!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy happy birthday meddy And many blessing


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 7, 2015)

I caved and order cp my first becca highlighter


----------



## treasuremymac (Jul 7, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


which one did you get?


----------



## treasuremymac (Jul 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


  Gorgeous! Your skin is flawlessss. What is your skin care routine?
  Maybe i missed it but what highlighter are you wearing in this pic? Seriously loving this look!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 7, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Gorgeous! Your skin is flawlessss. What is your skin care routine? Maybe i missed it but what highlighter are you wearing in this pic? Seriously loving this look! :eyelove:


 Thanx but my skin is NOT flawless! I have the typical WOC discoloration issues but my current skin care routine is helping quite a bit. I'm currently using Nip + Fab glycolic acid products ... I use the wash, scrub, pads and serum in different combos. It's has sloughed off alotta dead discolored skin! I'm wearing JDGlow Cosmetics highlighter in shade Saks n Fith


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 7, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I caved and order cp my first becca highlighter


 U will LOVE the formula!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

jenise said:


> @Medgal07 happy birthday!!!!* may your day be filled with highlighters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   My Glammy



Thank you so much


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  I'm glad you started w/Champagne Pop, Glammy.  It's lovely and the Becca pressed highlighter formula, in general is pretty amazing!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 7, 2015)

califabulous said:


> I just realized I don't have a go to highlighter.  My stash includes:
> 
> MAC golden bronze (loose)
> MAC Comfort
> ...


  I didn't order yet because of my move. I still want Pistashio and Gabrielle Union.



  HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEDDY!!!!!
  MAY IT BE AS SHINY AS YOUR 90+ HIGHLIGHTERS.*




  *its about to be more than that I have to encourage a few more purchases!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday! @Medgal07


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 7, 2015)

happy bday!!!!
@Medgal07





























  I hope you have an awesome day today!! <3


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

AnastasiaRuth said:


> Happy Birthday! @Medgal07


   Thank you AR!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> happy bday!!!!
> @Medgal07
> 
> 
> ...






Died----brought a few friends along did ya???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you VK!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 7, 2015)

happy birthday Meddy!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 7, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Medgal07! 

  Just ordered LG Ballerina from Nordies. I see it came back in stock. I haven't bought cosmetics in ages it seems. 



allthingsglam said:


>


  You're going to love them, so smoooooth.


----------



## Jol0 (Jul 7, 2015)

Is anyone backing up BC champagne pop? Anyone know how long it'll last??? Loving it but not sure if I should get another :/ thanks!


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 7, 2015)

Jol0 said:


> Is anyone backing up BC champagne pop? Anyone know how long it'll last??? Loving it but not sure if I should get another :/ thanks!


 
  No!

  First, when was the last time you finished a highlighter?

  Second- look upthread. You can pretty much dupe it with a combo of permanent highlighters. That makes it not backup-worthy, IMO.


----------



## Jol0 (Jul 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> No!  First, when was the last time you finished a highlighter?  Second- look upthread. You can pretty much dupe it with a combo of permanent highlighters. That makes it not backup-worthy, IMO.


  Thank you!! Yeah I've never finished a highlighter soooooo more money for more makeup


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're so right and I NEVER remember to reach for my pigments to use as highlighters. In addition to some that you mentioned, Melon & others. It's like a 'wow I could have had a *V8* moment.'


   LOL!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 7, 2015)

Jol0 said:


> Is anyone backing up BC champagne pop? Anyone know how long it'll last??? Loving it but not sure if I should get another :/ thanks!


 It's pretty but as started above its dupeable and you probably won't use it all up for a long time anyway if you ever do even lol. I've bought backups of things before and I never finish anything so idk why I buy backups lol.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 7, 2015)

Just as I suspected:  Laura Geller's Baked Gelato Eyeshadow in Caramel is the same as Laura Geller's Baked Gelato Illuminator in Gilded Honey


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]Died----brought a few friends along did ya???? :lol:  Thank you VK!!!!![/COLOR]:kiss:


 Happy Birthday Meddy


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Jul 7, 2015)

Am I the only person underwhelmed with CP? I got it today & it's like "meh" I may return


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 7, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> Am I the only person underwhelmed with CP? I got it today & it's like "meh" I may return


  really ?   aw
  I love mine, and for some reason I hated the formula before. But now I don't... My skin looked so glowy all day @[email protected] I lufff it


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 7, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> Am I the only person underwhelmed with CP? I got it today & it's like "meh" I may return


 
  It's a very nice highlighter. It's just not the wonder product that will drive you to work, do your hair, buy your coffee, make you dinner, bring you flowers, and make you look like you've been keeping company with angels like some of the online hype machine are making it seem to be.  It's very pretty, and I'm glad I splurged. I just don't see the hype. Separate the product from the hype, and I think you'll be happier with it.


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Jul 7, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> really ?   aw I love mine, and for some reason I hated the formula before. But now I don't... My skin looked so glowy all day @[email protected] I lufff it


  I'm a sucker for golden highlights, but this one is so similar to like 3-4 that I have


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 7, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Just as I suspected:  Laura Geller's Baked Gelato Eyeshadow in Caramel is the same as Laura Geller's Baked Gelato Illuminator in Gilded Honey


 One seems to be warmer but they are definitely sisters


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 7, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> I'm a sucker for golden highlights, but this one is so similar to like 3-4 that I have


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm honestly surprised that CP is still in stock. I guess they had more quantity than we thought.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 7, 2015)

boschicka said:


> One seems to be warmer but they are definitely sisters


  I think it's just the angle of one on the arm vs the other, the way the light is hitting it.  In person they are identical.....I think....maybe!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm honestly surprised that CP is still in stock. I guess they had more quantity than we thought.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 7, 2015)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEDDY!!! Hope Your day has been wonderful and beautiful!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 7, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I think it's just the angle of one on the arm vs the other, the way the light is hitting it.  In person they are identical.....I think....maybe!


 Lol ahhh well return whichever was more expensive lol


----------



## PinayGator (Jul 7, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Medgal07!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's to many, many more years of highlighters! <3


----------



## PinayGator (Jul 7, 2015)

I just received CP a couple of hours ago (thanks late UPS deliveries!), so I haven't had a chance to swatch it.  I also bought Laura Geller's Gilded Honey annnd ColourPop's Road Trip (still waiting on this one) annnnnd I've got Soul Glo sitting in a cart waiting for me to hit the button.  I *should* go sit down, but I have a feeling @DILLIGAF is going to randomly pop in here and post Soul Glo swatches when she's all moved in...so I'll just fold my hands in my lap and wait.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Medgal07!
> 
> Just ordered LG Ballerina from Nordies. I see it came back in stock. I haven't bought cosmetics in ages it seems.
> 
> ...


 *  NO*.  It's lovely, but my philosophy of late is save $$$ and room for the next best beautiful item that comes along because you know there's one in the pipeline!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> It's a very nice highlighter. It's just not the wonder product that will drive you to work, do your hair, buy your coffee, make you dinner, bring you flowers, and make you look like you've been keeping company with angels like some of the online hype machine are making it seem to be.  It's very pretty, and I'm glad I splurged. I just don't see the hype. Separate the product from the hype, and I think you'll be happier with it.






If it were capable of doing all of that we all would've had to fork over more than $38 bucks for it.  Products that are limited edition also tend to fuel the hype machine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> I just received CP a couple of hours ago (thanks late UPS deliveries!), so I haven't had a chance to swatch it.  I also bought Laura Geller's Gilded Honey annnd ColourPop's Road Trip (still waiting on this one) annnnnd I've got Soul Glo sitting in a cart waiting for me to hit the button. * I *should* go sit down, but I have a feeling @DILLIGAF is going to randomly pop in here and post Soul Glo swatches when she's all moved in...so I'll just fold my hands in my lap and wait.*






 You're on a roll!!  



 Dilli is going to be so proud of you!!!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's just the angle of one on the arm vs the other, the way the light is hitting it.  In person they are identical.....I think....maybe!
> ...


Hey now, if you think they're a little different, that's enough for me.  I'm keeping them, lol!


----------



## im10ika (Jul 8, 2015)

:encore::encore: happy birthday


----------



## montREALady (Jul 8, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Just as I suspected:  Laura Geller's Baked Gelato Eyeshadow in Caramel is the same as Laura Geller's Baked Gelato Illuminator in Gilded Honey


  WTF, are the formula's the same? Same ingredients?


----------



## treasuremymac (Jul 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> WTF, are the formula's the same? Same ingredients?


They look exactly the same!!! Whichever is the better price for what you get is what I will buy...Ive heard great things about this highlighter and it looks amazing!  Thanks for posting swatches.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 8, 2015)

Holiday 2015...OMFG


----------



## crystalzi (Jul 8, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Holiday 2015...OMFG


  Omg. Does anyone look at this and get instantly stressed knowing it's more than likely going to sell out quick and be a pain to get? ️️Makeup is stressful lately. :/


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 8, 2015)

crystalzi said:


> Omg. Does anyone look at this and get instantly stressed knowing it's more than likely going to sell out quick and be a pain to get? ️️Makeup is stressful lately. :/


  Have it in your mind that it's yours, and it will be! Determination gets the job done


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I wasn't even remotely interested in it because I kept hearing people say "This may look ashy on darker skin tones". What do they know? They didn't have darker skin haha. The proof was in the pudding i.e. the swatching.
> 
> Oh Meddy you would LOVE Paris! It is such a beautiful city both during the day and at night!!!
> 
> ...


  soooo pretty!  (I almost wrote Petty LOL).


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 8, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Holiday 2015...OMFG


  I need this!!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Awww I love you for that! LOL  So I should totally skip MAC Giamb V.  Release?
> 
> All so pretty on you.
> 
> ...


  Let's go!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 8, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Holiday 2015...OMFG


  Omg I can't wait yessssssssss


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

im10ika said:


> happy birthday






Hello, thank you and welcome to highlighter land!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 8, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> They look exactly the same!!! Whichever is the better price for what you get is what I will buy...Ive heard great things about this highlighter and it looks amazing!  Thanks for posting swatches.


  I looked earlier and the shadow seems scarce. I first wanted Ballerina, then Gilded Honey but never got around to getting either until I saw Ballerina pop back up on Nordies yesterday. That was total impulse because I think I prefer GH more, we'll see.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 8, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Holiday 2015...OMFG


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 8, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Holiday 2015...OMFG


  I am getting this fo' sho! Just looking at it gives me butterflies!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> :thud:


  Same here! I had to sit back in my seat and take a deep breath! I will hunt this down with the conviction of a fiend looking for the dope man in the middle of a Chicago snow storm! It WILL be mine!!!!   





Psych1 said:


> I am getting this fo' sho! Just looking at it gives me butterflies!!!


  YAAAAAAAAAAS!!!!!!!!! Only instead of butterflies, I have bald eagles! S#@! is real!!!   





Dolly Snow said:


> I need this!!!!!!


  We will have it!   





smileyt06 said:


> Omg I can't wait yessssssssss


  Me either girl 


Prettypackages said:


> Awww I love you for that! LOL  So I should totally skip MAC Giamb V.  Release?   All so pretty on you.   REally?  I've never paid atten to this but ppl love it.    LMAO at abused...   Sound like I need to travel with you!    soooo pretty!  (I almost wrote Petty LOL).


 LOL! You getting it?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 8, 2015)

This Hourglass photo has us all like "Becca who? Champagne what?"


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 8, 2015)

I already have the ambient lighting and ambient blush palettes so I don't really need that big one although it is pretty and I'd get it if I didn't have the other two. I got my colourpop tie dye highlighter today it's really pretty.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 8, 2015)

Can you believe that I don't have a single Hourglass Ambient Highlighting Powder, Palette, Blush or Bronzer. I owed the highlighting palette at one point but I ended up returning it. I found the darkest powder to be a bit shimmery. In the last week that I've been here I've lightened up quite a bit. I spent my last few weeks in Miami out in the sun or on the beach. Maybe when fall hits. Anyone near to my complexion use any of these powders? What are your thoughts?


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 8, 2015)

1


DILLIGAF said:


> Can you believe that I don't have a single Hourglass Ambient Highlighting Powder, Palette, Blush or Bronzer. I owed the highlighting palette at one point but I ended up returning it. I found the darkest powder to be a bit shimmery. In the last week that I've been here I've lightened up quite a bit. I spent my last few weeks in Miami out in the sun or on the beach. Maybe when fall hits. Anyone near to my complexion use any of these powders? What are your thoughts?


  Well, I don't own any myself.  I've swatched them several times to see if I could somehow make them work.  They always looked ashy on me and the new bronzers they came out with didn't show up on my skin at all.  I've seen here and there that girls darker than me really like them, but I am truly perplexed.  If you already had it and returned it, then maybe try something else- or get a makeover in Sephora and ask them to use it?  I think VIB's get free makeovers, if I'm not mistaken (since you are on Specktra, I'm assuming you have purchased enough makeup to be a VIB or Rouge, lol).  I was looking for a powder that would illuminate my skin, without it being a highlighter- sort of like an all over the face product to make my skin glow.  I tried the MSF but that wasn't really what I was looking for, but the darkest color is a great bronzer for me.  The closest thing I found is the Sublime powder from Black Up.  I think it said I'm supposed to be a #3.  Well, one is a light gold, the other is a bronze and there is one that is coppery or rose gold.  They look really pretty and I saw someone on Youtube actually use them and that convinced me to go ahead and get one, which I plan to do. Hourglass is a great brand, but I don't find their powders suitable for my skin tone.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 8, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Well, I don't own any myself.  I've swatched them several times to see if I could somehow make them work.  They always looked ashy on me and the new bronzers they came out with didn't show up on my skin at all.  I've seen here and there that girls darker than me really like them, but I am truly perplexed.  If you already had it and returned it, then maybe try something else- or get a makeover in Sephora and ask them to use it?  I think VIB's get free makeovers, if I'm not mistaken (*since you are on Specktra, I'm assuming you have purchased enough makeup to be a VIB or Rouge, lol*).  I was looking for a powder that would illuminate my skin, without it being a highlighter- sort of like an all over the face product to make my skin glow.  I tried the MSF but that wasn't really what I was looking for, but the darkest color is a great bronzer for me.  The closest thing I found is the Sublime powder from Black Up.  I think it said I'm supposed to be a #3.  Well, one is a light gold, the other is a bronze and there is one that is coppery or rose gold.  They look really pretty and I saw someone on Youtube actually use them and that convinced me to go ahead and get one, which I plan to do. Hourglass is a great brand, but I don't find their powders suitable for my skin tone.


  Truth!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Can you believe that I don't have a single Hourglass Ambient Highlighting Powder, Palette, Blush or Bronzer. I owed the highlighting palette at one point but I ended up returning it. I found the darkest powder to be a bit shimmery. In the last week that I've been here I've lightened up quite a bit. I spent my last few weeks in Miami out in the sun or on the beach. Maybe when fall hits. Anyone near to my complexion use any of these powders? What are your thoughts?


  I'm NW45 and I have Radiant Light and the bronzer in Radiant Bronze Light. I think I'm going to get Luminous Light at some point (I had it and returned it, probably should have kept it). I like them both. I also had Dim Light at one point and I want that one again too when the weather cools. And I've been eyeing spying Diffused Light forever.  I use them as finishing powders, the way you would use the Guerlain pearls. I think they are more noticeable than the the Guerlain pearls which I like because with Gueralin I always feel like I think I can maybe sort of see a difference if I squint my eyes and turn my head toward the east… 

@cupcake28 mentioned them swatching ashy. I've noticed that they just don't swatch pretty on dark skin but I really think that most WoC can use most of the powders. Dim and Mood Light are the trickiest, especially Mood Light, but I thought Dim Light was really pretty for brightening up the under eye area. And I think WoC can get the effect of Mood Light by using Mood Exposure blush instead as it has more color (I also had Mood Exposure at one point and retuned it - I went through a heavy return phase. I would totally repurchase it during the fall and winter when I'm less tan and red from the sun).


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm NW45 and I have Radiant Light and the bronzer in Radiant Bronze Light. I think I'm going to get Luminous Light at some point (I had it and returned it, probably should have kept it). I like them both. I also had Dim Light at one point and I want that one again too when the weather cools. And I've been eyeing spying Diffused Light forever.  I use them as finishing powders, the way you would use the Guerlain pearls. I think they are more noticeable than the the Guerlain pearls which I like because with Gueralin I always feel like I think I can maybe sort of see a difference if I squint my eyes and turn my head toward the east…
> 
> @cupcake28 mentioned them swatching ashy. I've noticed that they just don't swatch pretty on dark skin but I really think that most WoC can use most of the powders. Dim and Mood Light are the trickiest, especially Mood Light, but I thought Dim Light was really pretty for brightening up the under eye area. And I think WoC can get the effect of Mood Light by using Mood Exposure blush instead as it has more color (I also had Mood Exposure at one point and retuned it - I went through a heavy return phase. I would totally repurchase it during the fall and winter when I'm less tan and red from the sun).


  I'll have to give them a try then.  I think I'll get a makeover at Sephora so I can see them in action.  That palette looks sooooo enticing!


----------



## califabulous (Jul 8, 2015)

I couldn't wait to try the HG bronzers but they didn't show up on my skin tone as bronzer.  I think the radiant one would have been "ok" as an all over illuminating powder. I don't remember it being too shimmery for that ...simply an unnecessary item for the price point. Plus, I have many other "unnecessary" items at that price point!  For me, I would want to wear it in a very hot humid climate when I still want to wear foundation on my oily skin but just can't because it will melt off.  OMG I just talked myself into wanting to buy it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 8, 2015)

califabulous said:


> I couldn't wait to try the HG bronzers but they didn't show up on my skin tone as bronzer.  I think the radiant one would have been "ok" as an all over illuminating powder. I don't remember it being too shimmery for that ...simply an unnecessary item for the price point. Plus, I have many other "unnecessary" items at that price point!  For me, I would want to wear it in a very hot humid climate when I still want to wear foundation on my oily skin but just can't because it will melt off.  OMG I just talked myself into wanting to buy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah it definitely doesn't look like a bronzer or darker skintones, you're right about that and I wear it as an illuminating powder and I went into the purchase looking for it to be an illuminating powder. It serves that purpose really well. They basically gives the effect that I wanted the Guerlain Meteorites to give. But why do I still have the Pressed Meteorites on my Sephora wish list though...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 8, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> I'll have to give them a try then.  I think I'll get a makeover at Sephora so I can see them in action.  That palette looks sooooo enticing!


  Getting a makeover to try new products is a really good idea. Every time I go into this one particular Sephora there is a SA who reminds me that VIBR's get free makeovers and I always think "Are you trying to tell me something?" but I really should make good use of that service.


----------



## Shars (Jul 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm NW45 and I have Radiant Light and the bronzer in Radiant Bronze Light. I think I'm going to get Luminous Light at some point (I had it and returned it, probably should have kept it). I like them both. I also had Dim Light at one point and I want that one again too when the weather cools. And I've been eyeing spying Diffused Light forever.  I use them as finishing powders, the way you would use the Guerlain pearls. I think they are more noticeable than the the Guerlain pearls which I like because with Gueralin I always feel like I think I can maybe sort of see a difference if I squint my eyes and turn my head toward the east…
> 
> @cupcake28 mentioned them swatching ashy.* I've noticed that they just don't swatch pretty on dark skin *but I really think that most WoC can use most of the powders. Dim and Mood Light are the trickiest, especially Mood Light, but I thought Dim Light was really pretty for brightening up the under eye area. And I think WoC can get the effect of Mood Light by using Mood Exposure blush instead as it has more color (I also had Mood Exposure at one point and retuned it - I went through a heavy return phase. I would totally repurchase it during the fall and winter when I'm less tan and red from the sun).


  I've noticed that about a lot of illuminators. We swatch them on darker skin and get scared at that light line but in reality that's not how we apply them, we buff them the hell out. I realised that with MAC's Lightscapade and Perfect Topping. A heavy swatch will look ashy but blended in they are super beautiful and give that lit from within look. 

  Did you try any of the blushes? I like the idea of them but I don't always like a subtle blush... especially not at that price point.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't own any either but I've swatched and liked the texture.
> 
> I've noticed that about a lot of illuminators. We swatch them on darker skin and get scared at that light line but in reality that's not how we apply them, we buff them the hell out. I realised that with MAC's Lightscapade and* Perfect Topping*. A heavy swatch will look ashy but blended in they are super beautiful and give that lit from within look.
> 
> Did you try any of the blushes? I like the idea of them but I don't always like a subtle blush... especially not at that price point.


  PERFECT TOPPING, YASSS!! (Also BB's Platinum Pink SB)

  I 100% agree about the swatching scare syndrome.

  I have tried Mood Exposure. I would use it as an illuminating powder, but I think as blushes, you're not going to get tremendous color pay off from them. I really want to get Mood Light and layer it with something slightly warm (not sure what yet) to create a super powder… Maybe Mood+Radiant. That sounds pretty.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 8, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> 1 Well, I don't own any myself.  I've swatched them several times to see if I could somehow make them work.  They always looked ashy on me and the new bronzers they came out with didn't show up on my skin at all.  I've seen here and there that girls darker than me really like them, but I am truly perplexed.  If you already had it and returned it, then maybe try something else- or get a makeover in Sephora and ask them to use it?  I think VIB's get free makeovers, if I'm not mistaken (since you are on Specktra, I'm assuming you have purchased enough makeup to be a VIB or Rouge, lol).  I was looking for a powder that would illuminate my skin, without it being a highlighter- sort of like an all over the face product to make my skin glow.  I tried the MSF but that wasn't really what I was looking for, but the darkest color is a great bronzer for me.  The closest thing I found is the Sublime powder from Black Up.  I think it said I'm supposed to be a #3.  Well, one is a light gold, the other is a bronze and there is one that is coppery or rose gold.  They look really pretty and I saw someone on Youtube actually use them and that convinced me to go ahead and get one, which I plan to do. Hourglass is a great brand, but I don't find their powders suitable for my skin tone.


  I reviewed BlackUp's Sublime powder for Specktra! It's way to shimmery for an all over face powder. I have #02. Link is in my signature if you wanna check it out!


----------



## Shars (Jul 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> PERFECT TOPPING, YASSS!! (Also BB's Platinum Pink SB)
> 
> I 100% agree about the swatching scare syndrome.
> 
> I have tried Mood Exposure. I would use it as an illuminating powder, but I think as blushes, you're not going to get tremendous color pay off from them. I really want to get Mood Light and layer it with something slightly warm (not sure what yet) to create a super powder… Maybe Mood+Radiant. That sounds pretty.


  Oh dear, you're going to send me into BB SB oblivion. Platinum Pink was LE, no? I just googled it... it's very pretty.

  Yeah, I'd rather have pigmented blushes and just pick up less.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Can you believe that I don't have a single Hourglass Ambient Highlighting Powder, Palette, Blush or Bronzer. I owed the highlighting palette at one point but I ended up returning it. I found the darkest powder to be a bit shimmery. In the last week that I've been here I've lightened up quite a bit. I spent my last few weeks in Miami out in the sun or on the beach. Maybe when fall hits. Anyone near to my complexion use any of these powders? What are your thoughts?


  My sister, who is richer in her complexion than I had similar issues with the powders. Upon first application, we believed it didn't work on her due to the shade range and also how she was using it. She returned hers because she couldn't get it to work for her. It wasn't until recently when one of our favorite YTers posted a video demonstrating how to use the powders on deeper skin! After having watched, she repurchased the palette and now she loves it! I will admit, I wasn't impressed with the powders at first either. It wasn't until I saw myself in pictures, walking by mirrors and in certain lighting that I really saw how beautiful the finishes were!   @thefancyfaced demonstrating how she uses the ambient lighting powders...i hope this helps  https://youtu.be/TreE7s3pE_M


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> https://youtu.be/TreE7s3pE_M


   I have Radiant Light and love it but I wasn't enthralled enough with the line to go for more---I think my Météorites obsessions might have started at that point.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 9, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> My sister, who is richer in her complexion than I had similar issues with the powders. Upon first application, we believed it didn't work on her due to the shade range and also how she was using it. She returned hers because she couldn't get it to work for her. It wasn't until recently when one of our favorite YTers posted a video demonstrating how to use the powders on deeper skin! After having watched, she repurchased the palette and now she loves it! I will admit, I wasn't impressed with the powders at first either. It wasn't until I saw myself in pictures, walking by mirrors and in certain lighting that I really saw how beautiful the finishes were!   @thefancyfaced demonstrating how she uses the ambient lighting powders...i hope this helps  https://youtu.be/TreE7s3pE_M


 I'm going to get a compact with radient light. See how I get on with that one first. I love the fancy face. She used to be a regular here.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 9, 2015)

my highlighters are here Becca Colourpop highlighter


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh dear, you're going to send me into BB SB oblivion.* Platinum Pink was LE, no?* I just googled it... it's very pretty.
> 
> Yeah, I'd rather have pigmented blushes and just pick up less.


  Yeah it was. From way back. 


  My JD Glow Highlighters (Ariel, Beyonce, Egyptian, Gabrielle Union, Pistachio) and BB Sunset Pink SB arrived today!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Yeah it was. From way back.
> 
> 
> My JD Glow Highlighters (Ariel, Beyonce, Egyptian, Gabrielle Union, Pistachio) and BB Sunset Pink SB arrived today!!!


  Swatches!!!! please.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Swatches!!!! please.


  I'll get on it this weekend. I think they are all pretty but Beyonce and Pistachio are very unique.


----------



## mercede466 (Jul 9, 2015)

Got my beccaXjaclynhill highlighter today!!  Love it.


----------



## Shars (Jul 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Yeah it was. From way back.
> 
> 
> My JD Glow Highlighters (Ariel, Beyonce, Egyptian, Gabrielle Union, Pistachio) and BB Sunset Pink SB arrived today!!!
> ...


  Very pretty!! I love your blush too!


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I have Radiant Light and love it but I wasn't enthralled enough with the line to go for more---I think my Météorites obsessions might have started at that point.[/COLOR]:haha:


  I still have not purchased any balls yet :shock: I'm afraid of that rabbit hole... :wtf2: I know what awaits me down there...lol   





DILLIGAF said:


> I'm going to get a compact with radient light. See how I get on with that one first. I love the fancy face. She used to be a regular here.


  I hope it works out for you  ..and yea, she's awesome.  Wonder why she doesn't visit as often


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> This Hourglass photo has us all like "Becca who? Champagne what?"


  LMAO
  Quote:


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 9, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *knocking on your door*   No, I didn't like the blushes, and didn't know the difference with the Ambient light powders, but I'm going to check out fancyfaced's video.


  I have found that with those powders, you have to have a certain brush. I like the blush formula,  but feel as though the shade range could be more unique! I love all of the other powders! There is a learning curve though. Hope her video is helpful, and gives you new insight


----------



## montREALady (Jul 9, 2015)

I bought a cheapo yesterday. Wet n Wild's Coloricon blush & glow trio from their Silver lake collection. It's called Fair Trade Coffee. The highlighter part looks nice, a champagne color. $3.99.   This is it: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Credit: http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2015/04/spotted-wet-n-wild-spring-2015-limited.html?m=1


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

mercede466 said:


> Got my beccaXjaclynhill highlighter today!! Love it.


   Lovely!!!!!


----------



## amillion (Jul 10, 2015)

Can I just say jubilation blush from nars dual intensity blushes is the most beautiful highlighter I own as of right now and I have many.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 10, 2015)

amillion said:


> Can I just say jubilation blush from nars dual intensity blushes is the most beautiful highlighter I own as of right now and I have many.


  It took everything in me not to buy this when I was in Nordies yesterday.  Beautiful?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2015)

amillion said:


> Can I just say jubilation blush from nars dual intensity blushes is the most beautiful highlighter I own as of right now and I have many.


  i want it so badly


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i want it so badly


    Time to go for it then Monsy!!!!


----------



## amillion (Jul 10, 2015)

I found it by accident too. I took back becca champaign pop as I did not like it. Finally paid attention to nars after ignoring their products for months and seeing nothing I wanted. I may go back get a other blush. I know one thing I pushed all my other highlighters aside now.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Time to go for it then Monsy!!!!


  I am waiting on nordies gift card to get jubilation and craving from nars


----------



## amillion (Jul 10, 2015)

You will love it. It's so pretty. It made up for champagne pop not working for me. I really don't care for beccas formulation highlighter wise. It's a pain to blend out and they just sit on my skin. The consistency is like extra dimension formula which I love!


----------



## jenise (Jul 10, 2015)

amillion said:


> You will love it. It's so pretty. It made up for champagne pop not working for me. I really don't care for beccas formulation highlighter wise. It's a pain to blend out and they just sit on my skin. The consistency is like extra dimension formula which I love!


  wow I find that becca's formula melds right into the skin! love their formula. sorry it didnt work for you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am waiting on nordies gift card to get jubilation and craving from nars


    NICE!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

jenise said:


> wow* I find that becca's formula melds right into the skin! love their formula*. sorry it didnt work for you!


  Me too Jenise.  Becca's formula is very impressive out of many highlighters


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

amillion said:


> You will love it. It's so pretty. It made up for champagne pop not working for me. I really don't care for beccas formulation highlighter wise. It's a pain to blend out and they just sit on my skin. The consistency is like extra dimension formula which I love!


   I'm glad you found one that works for you and that you love.


----------



## jenise (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Me too Jenise.  Becca's formula is very impressive out of many highlighters[/COLOR]


 I love champagne pop!! I can't stop wearing it


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's impressive.  NARS isn't a go-to brand for me but I need to start paying attention!
> 
> NICE!!!!


  meddy you need to get into nars!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

jenise said:


>


   Oh Jenise you look so PRETTY!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> meddy you need to get into nars!


  I do have several NARS items but nothing recent.  I think I only got 2 of the Audacious lipsticks.  I'll definitely be paying attention now and looking for you 
  to point out the must-haves!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I do have several NARS items but nothing recent.  I think I only got 2 of the Audacious lipsticks.  I'll definitely be paying attention now and looking for you [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  to point out the must-haves!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:nono:  :haha:


 Yeah speaking of which; the new fall blush aka highlighter??!!! :lmao:   https://instagram.com/p/40leJ9mRto/  http://www.temptalia.com/nars-tribulation-blush-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## montREALady (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I do have several NARS items but nothing recent.  I think I only got 2 of the Audacious lipsticks.  I'll definitely be paying attention now and looking for you
> to point out the must-haves!!!!


  I want their Fervor dual-intensity blush duo so badly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $45 though, ugggh. I do have a Nordstrom Note, perhaps I'll treat myself.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/nars-tribulation-blush-reviews-photos-swatches









Is this out yet?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I want their Fervor dual-intensity blush duo so badly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Look at you pretty lady.  You cut your hair!  I LOVE your new Avi-------beautiful!  That's what's so good about ordering from Nordies---the notes come in handy!!!
  I guess I'll bite the bullet cause Monsy will come for me if I don't!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ooh:   [COLOR=0000FF]Is this out yet?[/COLOR]


 No not yet!! July 15 nars.com and the rest of the retailers August 1!! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No not yet!! July 15 nars.com and the rest of the retailers August 1!!


   Oh then I'll get the E-mail from NARS.  Although I like working toward Nordies notes!!!


----------



## TinTin (Jul 10, 2015)

Grrrr... My Becca in Champagne Pop got stolen from my front doorstep. I have had so many packages with no issues delivered to my front door and then this happens!

  Fortunately, Sephora is reshipping it for me. But man is this annoying.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Credit: http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2015/04/spotted-wet-n-wild-spring-2015-limited.html?m=1


  Decided to wear it today because I remembered, ha. I still have stuff I haven't tried.




  With flash




  Without flash




  With flash, better look at the blush

  I didn't try the bronzer part. Just the blush and highlight.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Look at you pretty lady.  You cut your hair!  I LOVE your new Avi-------beautiful!  That's what's so good about ordering from Nordies---the notes come in handy!!!
> I guess I'll bite the bullet cause Monsy will come for me if I don't!!


  Thanks, yes! It's summer...but it will be back for the Fall/Winter


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

TinTin said:


> Grrrr... My Becca in Champagne Pop got stolen from my front doorstep. I have had so many packages with no issues delivered to my front door and then this happens!
> 
> Fortunately, Sephora is reshipping it for me. But man is this annoying.






 That really sucks.  I'm glad it's being replaced!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks, yes! It's summer...but it will be back for the Fall/Winter






 What highlighter are you wearing in your Avi????


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Decided to wear it today because I remembered, ha. I still have stuff I haven't tried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    NICE!!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> NICE!!!!!!


  Hey a co-worker just said she liked my blush! WTH, when I'm wearing MAC, Clinique or any other bigger brand, no one says jack! I buy a $3.99 one and here comes a compliment


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/nars-tribulation-blush-reviews-photos-swatches


  i can;t wait to grab it
  it will be nice soft blush on me but it might be great highlight for darker skin

  Karen MBB loves it too


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hey a co-worker just said she liked my blush! WTH, when I'm wearing MAC, Clinique or any other bigger brand, no one says jack!* I buy a $3.99 one and here comes a compliment *


  That's a riot!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Just got the Email about theses from NARS---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know me too exactly those two I was talking about here - jubilation and craving.  frenzy is beautiful too


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I know me too exactly those two I was talking about here - jubilation and craving.  frenzy is beautiful too


 Still waiting????


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 10, 2015)

Wearing champagne pop for the first time today it's so pretty Opal is a little dark on me and moonstone doesn't have enough color so this is just perfect for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Wearing champagne pop for the first time today it's so pretty Opal is a little dark on me and moonstone doesn't have enough color s*o this is just perfect for me.*






 AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Still waiting????


  Yes!! I am trying to be good. I really am. Waiting for that nordies GC.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 10, 2015)

TinTin said:


> Grrrr... My Becca in Champagne Pop got stolen from my front doorstep. I have had so many packages with no issues delivered to my front door and then this happens!
> 
> Fortunately, Sephora is reshipping it for me. But man is this annoying.


Happy you are getting a new one!


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Jul 10, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I know me too exactly those two I was talking about here - jubilation and craving.  frenzy is beautiful too


   The gold in the Nars frenzy duo is pretty similar to champagne pop from Becca. It was the closest dupe in my collection.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're right! They're pretty addictive!!!  I just got these babies this week. Rainbow Météorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montREALady (Jul 10, 2015)

samanthadee1688 said:


> The gold in the Nars frenzy duo is pretty similar to champagne pop from Becca. It was the closest dupe in my collection.


  Oooh, good to know!


----------



## Saiti Ah (Jul 10, 2015)

amillion said:


> Can I just say jubilation blush from nars dual intensity blushes is the most beautiful highlighter I own as of right now and I have many.








 It is a really beautiful highlighter and formula!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2015)

samanthadee1688 said:


> The gold in the Nars frenzy duo is pretty similar to champagne pop from Becca. It was the closest dupe in my collection.


  oh that's nice to know! thanks


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> @Medgal07 - Talk to me about these Rainbow Meteorites please.


    Are you sure you can handle these little balls of goodness????  Depending on the color combinations of a set of balls, there are varying uses for them, but they're 
   essentially illuminating powders.  I prefer using them as an all-over finishing powder, over my setting powder.  I'm wearing some today w/o foundation.  I simply applied 
   it over my Algenist Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid, SPF 50.  It's a nice minimal makeup look w/o a ton of makeup.  They also come in pressed/compact form but I prefer the 
   perles/balls.  I do have one compact because the balls don't travel well---they're prone to breakage.

   There's a whole thread dedicated to these babies.  Come on over if you dare---you just might be converted








 A thread for 'Guerlain Météorites and the Women Who Love Them' 
     http://www.specktra.net/t/190016/worship-the-balls-a-thread-for-guerlain-meteorites-and-the-women-who-love-them/2100#post_2986272


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Are you sure you can handle these little balls of goodness????  Depending on the color combinations of a set of balls, there are varying uses for them, but they're
> essentially illuminating powders.  I prefer using them as an all-over finishing powder, over my setting powder.  I'm wearing some today w/o foundation.  I simply applied
> it over my Algenist Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid, SPF 50.  It's a nice minimal makeup look w/o a ton of makeup.  They also come in pressed/compact form but I prefer the
> perles/balls.  I do have one compact because the balls don't travel well---they're prone to breakage.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 


Thanks @Medgal07 I am always on the fence about them. I bought the Dore Meteorities once upon a time but returned them and I've been eyeing the pressed ones for a while. Why do you prefer the pearls over the pressed? And whats special about the rainbow ones vs the dore? Although it looks like the rainbow meteorites will probably sell out (I've been lurking in the Guerlain thread). 

Do you prefer Meteorites to the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powders? 


For me, the perles are just more fun to use and are a little more versatile----you can manipulate the perles to influence the outcome.  You can't change the compact. 
   I like the way that the peerless sound when i roll my brush over them.  Dore is brown dominant and the Rainbow perles are green.  Dore can be too dark on me if I 
   over-apply it.  I'm still experimenting with the Rainbow Perles--- I've only used them twice sine I got them last week.

  As far as the Rainbow perles go here's Guerlains explanation:  "Fresh green is for anti-redness, fuchsia revives, sunny yellow is for anti-dullness, pearlescent white 
  reflects light, champagne illuminates and rich coral enhances".

  I definitely prefer Météorites over the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powders.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]For me, the perles are just more fun to use and are a little more versatile----you can manipulate the perles to influence the outcome.  You can't change the compact.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I like the way that the peerless [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]sound when i roll my brush over them.  Dore is brown dominant and the Rainbow perles are green.  Dore can be too dark on me if I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   over-apply it.  I'm still experimenting with the Rainbow Perles---[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] I've only used them twice sine I got them last week.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  As far as the Rainbow perles go here's Guerlains explanation[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:  "Fresh green is for anti-redness, fuchsia revives, sunny yellow is for anti-dullness, pearlescent white[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  reflects light, champagne[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] illuminates and rich coral enhances".[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I definitely prefer Météorites over the Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powders.[/COLOR]


  I recently got an NYX Finishing Powder that has the rainbow effect, the Radiant one:  http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/radiant-finishing-powder/NYX_138.html?cgid=powder#start=7&cgid=powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Same concept, perfects skin.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 12, 2015)

anybody have and like the elf ambient powder palette


----------



## jenise (Jul 12, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> anybody have and like the elf ambient powder palette


 Yes love it!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yes love it!


thanks so much jenise the colors look beautiful


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 12, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> which one did you get?


i got Champagne pop


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 12, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My Champagne Pop arrived not too long ago.  I've been waiting all day.  I really need a nap now.  Anyway, it looks really pretty.  I'm not sure I really needed it though.  I'm really into colored highlighters right now.


 Me too I'm loving the colored highlighters I have 





MzBrownBeauty said:


> Your Welcome!  But girlfriend...why didn't you tell us how pigmented they are?!? Goodness gracious! I need a pair of sunglasses to block the glow! LMBO! I just tried Saks n Fifth and OMG! The price is a bargain even with the darn $8.00 shipping. I will be buying more....


lol they are so pigmented I use just a lil I forgot to mention


----------



## boschicka (Jul 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Same concept, perfects skin.


  That's a nice find!  I have a Bobbi Brown one that looks just like it........but probably for way more money, ugh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> *Same concept, perfects skin.*


    Yes it is.  How do you like it Monte????


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

boschicka said:


> That's a nice find!  I have a Bobbi Brown one that looks just like it........*but probably for way more money, ugh.*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 12, 2015)

I got my Champagne Pop on Friday. I've swatched it but not put it to use properly. I'm still in limbo. I can't properly move in until they finish painting. I hate moving


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hey a co-worker just said she liked my blush! WTH, when I'm wearing MAC, Clinique or any other bigger brand, no one says jack! I buy a $3.99 one and here comes a compliment :haha:


 Ur makeup was FLAWLESS!!! It's not how much something costs it's the execution of the overall look that matters and u definitely nailed it


----------



## montREALady (Jul 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes it is.  How do you like it Monte????[/COLOR]


 I like it. I mean for $8 I figure I'd give it a shot.  





boschicka said:


> That's a nice find!  I have a Bobbi Brown one that looks just like it........but probably for way more money, ugh.


  Yeah, likely. Lol.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 12, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ur makeup was FLAWLESS!!! It's not how much something costs it's the execution of the overall look that matters and u definitely nailed it


  Thanks so much!! My sentiments exactly re cheap vs pricey.


----------



## Maria Dean (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm new here, but would like to ask a favour. Can anyone swatch any of these together for me please, so I can figure out which one to buy?
--- Becca Topaz
  --- Becca Opal
  --- TheBalm Betty Loumanizer
  --- MAC Gold Deposit
  --- Laura Geller Gilded Honey

  I already have MAC's Gold Deposit, but want to exclude any that are too close to it (if any are).

  Thanks!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my Champagne Pop on Friday. I've swatched it but not put it to use properly. I'm still in limbo. I can't properly move in until they finish painting. I hate moving


    Glad you got it Dilli!  Hang in there!!!  This will all be a distant memory once you get in and get settled.  I hope it's soon babe!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah, likely. Lol.


    That's great---nice when you find something that holds up to its claims and actually works.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks so much!! My sentiments exactly re cheap vs pricey.


 No problem! I've been trying to get my hands on WNW Hollywood Boulevard but it's always the shattered last one on the display or the slot is empty


----------



## montREALady (Jul 12, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> No problem! I've been trying to get my hands on WNW Hollywood Boulevard but it's always the shattered last one on the display or the slot is empty


  Ugggh, that sucks. That's a good one. It's always at Duane Reade here, which is also Walgreen's.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm late to the posting party but have been reading the posts in this thread.
  I got Champagne Pop but found it underwhelming so I'm taking it back. On the flip side, those JD Glow highlighters are the BIZNIZ. I got: Marilyn Monroe, Beyoncé, Rozay, Gabrielle Union and Saks n Fifth. All beautifully pigmented and wonderful.

  Other highlighters in my growing stash:
  TheBalm Marylou Manizer
  TheBalm Cabana Boy
  Colour Pop - Wisp, Avalon,Monster, Butterfly Beach, Highly Waisted, Tasty
  Wet n Wild - Reserve your Cabana
  Wet n Wild - Rose Champagne Glow
  Wet n Wild Megaglo - Catwalk Pink
  Wet n Wild Silverlake Collection - Fair Trade Coffee and Sunset Junction
  Ruby Kisses - Flushed Glow,
  MAC Superb EDSF
  MAC Stereo Rose
  NYX Gleam
  NYX Sunbeam
  Benefit Sunbeam
  Benefit Watts Up - Sample size
  MAC Barbados Girl lustre drops

  I think that's it for now.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 13, 2015)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> Hi guys, I'm late to the posting party but have been reading the posts in this thread. I got Champagne Pop but found it underwhelming so I'm taking it back. On the flip side, those JD Glow highlighters are the BIZNIZ. I got: Marilyn Monroe, Beyoncé, Rozay, Gabrielle Union and Saks n Fifth. All beautifully pigmented and wonderful.  Other highlighters in my growing stash: TheBalm Marylou Manizer TheBalm Cabana Boy Colour Pop - Wisp, Avalon,Monster, Butterfly Beach, Highly Waisted, Tasty Wet n Wild - Reserve your Cabana Wet n Wild - Rose Champagne Glow Wet n Wild Megaglo - Catwalk Pink Wet n Wild Silverlake Collection - Fair Trade Coffee and Sunset Junction Ruby Kisses - Flushed Glow, MAC Superb EDSF MAC Stereo Rose NYX Gleam NYX Sunbeam Benefit Sunbeam Benefit Watts Up - Sample size MAC Barbados Girl lustre drops  I think that's it for now.


 Nice list! I ️ my Gabby Union and Saks and Fifth highlighters!!! I want Bey, Marilyn, Ariel and Rozay next!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Ugggh, that sucks. That's a good one. It's always at Duane Reade here, which is also Walgreen's.


 Do u mind swatching for me please?


----------



## montREALady (Jul 13, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Do u mind swatching for me please?


  I can later. I've worn it and posted here already. I can't remember if I swatched. Let me look back.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 13, 2015)

Maria Dean said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here, but would like to ask a favour. Can anyone swatch any of these together for me please, so I can figure out which one to buy?
> --- Becca Topaz
> --- Becca Opal
> --- TheBalm Betty Loumanizer
> ...


I have all of these except Gold Deposit.  I can do swatches tonight if no one else has all of them.  Anyone?


----------



## montREALady (Jul 13, 2015)

jenise said:


> Got this highlighter for only 6 bucks at cvs tonight


 @pinkcrush Here's Jenise's swatch, I know, not the same skin tone but it can give you an idea.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Same here. She's mine. Soon. Ha!
> 
> I'm rocking it today. It's so pigmented, I love it!
> 
> ...


 @pinkcrush I'm wearing it here.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> @pinkcrush  I'm wearing it here.


 Ok yea I need that lol thanx


----------



## montREALady (Jul 13, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Ok yea I need that lol thanx


  I need another one of the Black Radiance Finishing Powders, uggggh, I love it!


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh I also do have MAC Gold Deposit and its dupe - Ruby Kisses Bronze Glow.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jul 13, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Nice list! I ️ my Gabby Union and Saks and Fifth highlighters!!! I want Bey, Marilyn, Ariel and Rozay next!


Thank you babe 

  You def need them all. I bought them during the July 4th sale.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I have all of these except Gold Deposit.  I can do swatches tonight if no one else has all of them.  Anyone?


  I have all except the LM.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2015)

SWATCHES!!! 

@Maria Dean Here ya go! From Left to Right: 

  Global Glow, Topaz, Opal, Betty Lou 





@DILLIGAF - JD Glow Swatches for you! From Left to Right: 

  Beyonce, Gabrielle Union, Ariel, Egyptian, Pistachio 





  Some of these have a high sparkle factor which isn't my favorite characteristic in a highlighter. I wish the particles were smaller and finer in some of the shades but I think Beyonce has the softest, least sparkly finnish, and maybe then Pistachio after that. I also like that Beyonce is't crazy metallic, although I don't mind metallic highlighters but I don't prefer them either. I might pick up Saks N Fifth at a later date. We'll see...


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I need another one of the Black Radiance Finishing Powders, uggggh, I love it!


 Yea they create a nice soft focus effect


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 13, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I have all of these except Gold Deposit.  I can do swatches tonight if no one else has all of them.  Anyone?


  I have them all but I'm not in full possession of my stash yet.


----------



## Shars (Jul 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Gracias this has definitely helped me to make up my mind about Pistachio. *Can't wait to place an order.*
> I have them all but I'm not in full possession of my stash yet.


  Me too! But I'm going to wait for another sale lol.


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 13, 2015)

I dont kno who it was that mentioned Wet n Wild Hollywood boulevard highlighter but you were so right! I was so skeptical looking at it in store but swatched on its gorgeous!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 13, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> I dont kno who it was that mentioned Wet n Wild Hollywood boulevard highlighter but you were so right! I was so skeptical looking at it in store but swatched on its gorgeous!!! :yahoo: ompom:


  I recall hearing [@]montREALady[/@] talk about it a while ago! I bought it shortly thereafter and I am happy I checked it out! I loooooooove that highlighter! LOVE!


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 13, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I recall hearing @montREALady talk about it a while ago! I bought it shortly thereafter and I am happy I checked it out! I loooooooove that highlighter! LOVE!


  Gosh it is so NICE! I would've never even looked at it had she not mentioned it. I got lost in the comments lol


----------



## boschicka (Jul 13, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I have all of these except Gold Deposit.  I can do swatches tonight if no one else has all of them.  Anyone?
> I have them all but I'm not in full possession of my stash yet.


  Ok, tag, you're it!  (when you get settled, of course!)  Hope the move has gone well.  I've stayed in the same place for years b/c I'm too overwhelmed by the idea of moving!


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 13, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Gosh it is so NICE! I would've never even looked at it had she not mentioned it. I got lost in the comments lol


  I'd passed by it quite a few times thinking "that looks tacky"...never judge a book by its cover! It's better than some higher end brands


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 13, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I'd passed by it quite a few times thinking "that looks tacky"...never judge a book by its cover! It's better than some higher end brands


  For real tho! I was happily surprised - even shocked my hubby while I gasped after swatching it   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm too obsessed with makeup to pass by without trying it, even if it looks bad. LOL. #imnosey


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 13, 2015)

I just picked up the Loreal True Match Lumi Powder Glow Illuminator in Golden and it actually really pretty... See the trick to shopping for makeup at CVS is to join the Beauty Club where u will receive $5 extra bucks for every $50 spent on top of weekly sales which often include extra bucks as well... I paid $5.59 for this highlighter vs its original cost of $12.99 (which many here including myself frowned upon) and got $5 in extra bucks as well for buying a lip crayon as well... They also give u coupons based on ur purchase history and since I always buy beauty items I had a coupons for $4 off $20 of beauty,  $3 off $10 of Loreal , $5 off $15 beauty and 30% off all regular priced items so I paid about $10 for the highlighter and a Le Matte lip crayon and received $5 extra bucks. U have to know how to work CVS lol


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 13, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> For real tho! I was happily surprised - even shocked my hubby while I gasped after swatching it   :lmaoo: I'm too obsessed with makeup to pass by without trying it, even if it looks bad. LOL. #imnosey


  LOL @#imnosey!!! I really need to know what causes this kind of addiction? Not everyone loves makeup, but we do! Why can't I live without this stuff? Why does a good highlighter or a bomb @$$ lipstick make our hearts skip a beat? Lol


----------



## Maria Dean (Jul 13, 2015)

@Twinkle_Twinkle you are an absolute STAR!!! I can't tell you how much I appreciate you going to all that trouble for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@boschicka Thank you so much for offering to help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got Champagne Pop, but from certain angles, it looks ashy on my (currently) NC44 skin, so I will return it. Based on your swatch Twinkle, I think Opal is a no-go too, because I don't like having to manipulate the colour to make it look good on my skin. I'm way too unskilled for that! 

  I've narrowed it down to the Becca Topaz and Betty LouManizer. I just don't know how they compare to Laura Geller's Gilded Honey in terms of colour. I have three questions that I hope either of you can help with if you have the time:

1. Is LG's Gilded Honey darker/lighter/more intense than the other two?

  2. Of the three (Topaz, Betty and Gilded Honey), which is the most smooth in terms of application?

  3. Do any of them have visible shimmer particles? I ask because I don't like obvious glitter in highlighter. I only keep highlighters that when applied lightly can make your daytime face look naturally lustrous and like you get regular facials, but with a heavier application can make your nighttime face look "turnt up".


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 13, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I just picked up the Loreal True Match Lumi Powder Glow Illuminator in Golden and it actually really pretty... See the trick to shopping for makeup at CVS is to join the Beauty Club where u will receive $5 extra bucks for every $50 spent on top of weekly sales which often include extra bucks as well... I paid $5.59 for this highlighter vs its original cost of $12.99 (which many here including myself frowned upon) and got $5 in extra bucks as well for buying a lip crayon as well... They also give u coupons based on ur purchase history and since I always buy beauty items I had a coupons for $4 off $20 of beauty,  $3 off $10 of Loreal , $5 off $15 beauty and 30% off all regular priced items so I paid about $10 for the highlighter and a Le Matte lip crayon and received $5 extra bucks. U have to know how to work CVS lol


go head girl!!!! #werk


----------



## montREALady (Jul 13, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> LOL @#imnosey!!! I really need to know what causes this kind of addiction? Not everyone loves makeup, but we do! Why can't I live without this stuff? Why does a good highlighter or a bomb @$$ lipstick make our hearts skip a beat? Lol


  It's an "obsession" as per my hubby


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It's an "obsession" as per my hubby


they don't understand hboy:


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 13, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> they don't understand hboy:


  My hubby definitely doesn't understand but when I compare it to his ridiculous audio equipment THENNN he understands. lol. That or when I bring home a check from a wedding I've done makeup for


----------



## Maria Dean (Jul 13, 2015)

BECCA really really really needs a colour between Opal and Topaz. Peachy-golden tones like CPop (so cools and warms can wear it) but with a medium gold base instead of a white one (so it will not look ashy on anyone who is darker than NC40).


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 13, 2015)

Maria Dean said:


> BECCA really really really needs a colour between Opal and Topaz. Peachy-golden tones like CPop (so cools and warms can wear it) but with a medium gold base instead of a white one (so it will not look ashy on anyone who is darker than NC40).


 I agree! Even Opal can get a bit ashy if I don't lay down a lighter concealer base... She's  definitely for night! Sometimes I mix Opal and Topaz together for a "brighter" day look. Topaz  is very subdued on me alone but mixed she give that pop


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 13, 2015)

Maria Dean said:


> BECCA really really really needs a colour between Opal and Topaz. Peachy-golden tones like CPop (so cools and warms can wear it) but with a medium gold base instead of a white one (so it will not look ashy on anyone who is darker than NC40).


  Oh my gosh if Becca created one I would be screaming, crying and laughing from joy all at the same time while purchasing it in store


----------



## Maria Dean (Jul 13, 2015)

Agreed @Lipsnliner and @pinkcrush

  I think that sort of colour could be one of their most popular shades if they did it, because everyone but the very pale could use it. It would pop on deeper-toned WOC (Topaz can be too subtle sometimes) and it would give tan-medium-olive skintones that non-ashy, pearl-like lustre (that Moonstone gives lighter East Asian skin tones and that Topaz gives deeper-toned WOC). Believe me, if they come out with that, they will have to make it permanent, because we will clean them out. lololol

  Plus, I really hate having to mix products to get the look I want because it wastes time, money and storage space... ok, and I'm lazy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 13, 2015)

Lipstickjunkii said:


> Hi guys, I'm late to the posting party but have been reading the posts in this thread.
> I got Champagne Pop but found it underwhelming so I'm taking it back. On the flip side, those JD Glow highlighters are the BIZNIZ. I got: Marilyn Monroe, Beyoncé, Rozay, Gabrielle Union and Saks n Fifth. All beautifully pigmented and wonderful.
> 
> Other highlighters in my growing stash:
> ...






and welcome to Highlighter land.  Good luck as you watch your stash grow---bound to happen around here!!!


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 13, 2015)

Maria Dean said:


> Agreed @Lipsnliner  and @pinkcrush   I really hate having to mix products to get the look I want because it wastes time, money and storage space!!!   I think that sort of colour could be one of their most popular shades if they did it, because everyone but the very pale could use it. It would pop on deeper-toned WOC (Topaz can be too subtle sometimes) and it would give tan-medium-olive skintones that non-ashy, pearl-like lustre (that Moonstone gives lighter East Asian skin tones and that Topaz gives deeper-toned WOC). Believe me, if they come out with that, they will have to make it permanent, because we will clean them out. lololol


  Topaz is too subtle! Lawd, if they created it we WOULD clean them out. I would be broke but I would be glowing. Lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2015)

Maria Dean said:


> BECCA really really really needs a colour between Opal and Topaz. Peachy-golden tones like CPop (so cools and warms can wear it) but with a medium gold base instead of a white one (so it will not look ashy on anyone who is darker than NC40).


  You're so welcome! I agree with @pinkcrush that Opal is a bit of a going out/"hey girl hey!" color which is why I prefer Champagne Pop to Opal. I think LM Gilded Honey is brighter and more of a true gold vs. bronze like Topaz and Betty-Lou. I don't own it but there are swatches of it floating around in this thread. 

  I too would love a shade in between Topaz and Opal, but layering them is a good idea, and something I've tried out on my hand but not on my face yet. I think layering Topaz and Champagne Pop would be gorgeous and I would do that tomorrow but I have other things planned (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). 

  I would LOVE for Becca to release something darker than Topaz, in a rich chocolatey shade. Mmmmm….


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Topaz is too subtle! Lawd, if they created it we WOULD clean them out. I would be broke but I would be glowing. Lol.


  I love that Topaz is so subtle because it's more of a versatile all-over glow from within product, but a brighter version that is more of a traditional highlight would be a welcome addition to my Becca stash.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 13, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Topaz is too subtle! Lawd, if they created it we WOULD clean them out. I would be broke but I would be glowing. Lol.


 I agree it's rather subtle so she suits me better on a Wednesday afternoon luncheon with girlfriends not the Saturday girls night out...  Something lighter than Topaz but warmer than Opal would be so prefect for most occasions


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 13, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I just picked up the Loreal True Match Lumi Powder Glow Illuminator in Golden and it actually really pretty... See the trick to shopping for makeup at CVS is to join the Beauty Club where u will receive $5 extra bucks for every $50 spent on top of weekly sales which often include extra bucks as well... I paid $5.59 for this highlighter vs its original cost of $12.99 (which many here including myself frowned upon) and got $5 in extra bucks as well for buying a lip crayon as well... They also give u coupons based on ur purchase history and since I always buy beauty items I had a coupons for $4 off $20 of beauty,  $3 off $10 of Loreal , $5 off $15 beauty and 30% off all regular priced items so I paid about $10 for the highlighter and a Le Matte lip crayon and received $5 extra bucks. U have to know how to work CVS lol


 I got the new powder and liquid Loreal lumi in the lightest shade when ulta had their 40% off sale the powder is a nice all over brightening finishing powder for me and the liquid one is actually really pretty I used it the other day and was impressed by the glow it gave me.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 13, 2015)

Another way I give Topaz a lil pop is to ombré her with a nice yellow gold by the outer eye sockets and blend blend blend... I normally use a dirt cheap one from Forever 21 because she's a subtle yellow gold and doesn't take too much work to blend out into Topaz


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 14, 2015)

Has anyone seen this video about making your highlighter pop?  I tried it and it works.  Link credit to Karen/her blog post:

Bombshell highlighter application video:

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU4hbtOqeSQ


----------



## Maria Dean (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks @pinkcrush for the layering idea and @Twinkle_Twinkle that chocolatey shade is a great idea. It would be too dark for me, but my sister would be ALL over that!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> I wasn't even remotely interested in it because I kept hearing people say "This may look ashy on darker skin tones". What do they know? They didn't have darker skin haha. The proof was in the pudding i.e. the swatching.


  I completely agree with you! I'm NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation and I wore Champagne Pop for the first time last night and I absolutely love it. I was initially a little bit hesitant when I was putting it on because of what people were saying about it possibly looking ashy on darker skin tones, but that definitely was not the case for me. To be honest, I'm a bit miffed that people who don't have certain skin tones and have no experience working with certain skin tones, would make those comments, possibly deterring people away from purchasing a product without having any knowledge of how it even looks on said skin tone. That's why, sometimes it's good to just try something for yourself first, especially if you have the ability to try it on in store or can return it if you don't like it if it's a product you're really interested in.


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Has anyone seen this video about making your highlighter pop?  I tried it and it works.  Link credit to Karen/her blog post:
> 
> Bombshell highlighter application video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU4hbtOqeSQ


  Karen is so bomb. totally my friend in my head. She posted my video


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jul 14, 2015)

After all the talk of Wet n Wild Hollywood Boulevard, I did a quick drive-thru by Walgreens and scooped one up. It's such a gorgeous highlight. I'm quite the happy camper.


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jul 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> and welcome to Highlighter land.  Good luck as you watch your stash grow---bound to happen around here!!!


Thank you! :-D


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 14, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Karen is so bomb. totally my friend in my head. She posted my video


 
  I noticed that and now I want Runway Hit.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I noticed that and now I want Runway Hit.


 Runway Hit is a beauty! I don't have anything quite like it in my collection... Shes gonna look awesome with a nice classic smokey eye look and some peachy blush


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 14, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got the new powder and liquid Loreal lumi in the lightest shade when ulta had their 40% off sale the powder is a nice all over brightening finishing powder for me and the liquid one is actually really pretty I used it the other day and was impressed by the glow it gave me.


 Yayyy! Nothing beats a sale especially when u love the product


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 14, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I completely agree with you! I'm NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation and I wore Champagne Pop for the first time last night and I absolutely love it. I was initially a little bit hesitant when I was putting it on because of what people were saying about it possibly looking ashy on darker skin tones, but that definitely was not the case for me. To be honest, I'm a bit miffed that people who don't have certain skin tones and have no experience working with certain skin tones, would make those comments, possibly deterring people away from purchasing a product without having any knowledge of how it even looks on said skin tone. That's why, sometimes it's good to just try something for yourself first, especially if you have the ability to try it on in store or can return it if you don't like it if it's a product you're really interested in.


 I agree with u both because everyone has different tastes and preferences... Try it for urself and then decide to purchase, return or exchange is how I see it


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 14, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Runway Hit is a beauty! I don't have anything quite like it in my collection... Shes gonna look awesome with a nice classic smokey eye look and some peachy blush


  Runway hit was a pleasant surprise as I'm not a fan of baby pinks but on.... BAY BEEEEE it is gorgeous! A smokey eye and peach blush is my thing too


----------



## Shars (Jul 14, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I completely agree with you! I'm NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation and I wore Champagne Pop for the first time last night and I absolutely love it. I was initially a little bit hesitant when I was putting it on because of what people were saying about it possibly looking ashy on darker skin tones, but that definitely was not the case for me. To be honest, I'm a bit miffed that people who don't have certain skin tones and have no experience working with certain skin tones, would make those comments, possibly deterring people away from purchasing a product without having any knowledge of how it even looks on said skin tone. That's why, sometimes it's good to just try something for yourself first, especially if you have the ability to try it on in store or can return it if you don't like it if it's a product you're really interested in.


  We're skin twins! I don't get too upset because I feel a lot of people (esp YTers) are conscious that they have a wider audience and they want to be inclusive. I'd much rather them try to be inclusive than act as though only a certain complexion demographic reviews their content. That said though, it's more than just saying "Oh, this will be lovely on lighter skin tones but may not show up on darker skin tones" - they need to do a little more research and actually be more informed. That's why I love Wayne Goss' YT channel. He has done the jobs and knows what he's talking about. Jordan Liberty is also another one who I like. Nothing beats trying for yourself though!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 14, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Runway hit was a pleasant surprise as I'm not a fan of baby pinks but on.... BAY BEEEEE it is gorgeous! A smokey eye and peach blush is my thing too


  It is gorg!! Love that one. I don't have it but I know


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 14, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Runway hit was a pleasant surprise as I'm not a fan of baby pinks but on.... BAY BEEEEE it is gorgeous! A smokey eye and peach blush is my thing too


 Yea I believe wut makes her more wearable is the fact that she has peachy undertones rather than white, grey or blue like alotta popular baby pinks. The peach definitely softens the look


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It is gorg!! Love that one. I don't have it but I know :haha:


 U need it!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 14, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> U need it!


  So glad it's perm so I can take my time, lol.


----------



## Shars (Jul 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> So glad it's perm so I can take my time, lol.


  You need it!!!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> You need it!!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 14, 2015)

Maria Dean said:


> @Twinkle_Twinkle you are an absolute STAR!!! I can't tell you how much I appreciate you going to all that trouble for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I would definitely buy one


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 14, 2015)

jenise said:


>


  This is beautiful on u!

  I usually hate their formula but this was a total win for me! I LOVE champagne pop, I even wore it to the gym with no other makeup LMAO


----------



## PinayGator (Jul 14, 2015)

Magnolia Makeup's having a 3? day sale, 50% with the code XMAS.  I picked up Glo and Soul Glo because they've been sitting on my wishlist for months and at half off, I couldn't justify NOT caving.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 14, 2015)

PinayGator said:


> Magnolia Makeup's having a 3? day sale, 50% with the code XMAS.  I picked up Glo and Soul Glo because they've been sitting on my wishlist for months and at half off, I couldn't justify NOT caving.


  You are going to love Glo! I do! Please swatch Soul Glo when you get it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 14, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Karen is so bomb. totally my friend in my head. She posted my video


 That is so cool.  I wouldn't have found it otherwise. I'm glad she shared it and I'm REALLY glad you made that video!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> This is beautiful on u!
> 
> I usually hate their formula but this was a total win for me! I LOVE champagne pop, I even wore it to the gym with no other makeup LMAO


   I'm glad you're enjoying it VK.  I wore mine over sunscreen w/no other makeup.   

  Off topic---how's puppy Zuzu????


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying it VK.  I wore mine over sunscreen w/no other makeup.
> 
> Off topic---how's puppy Zuzu????


  thanks for asking!!
  She's a sweetheart.. yesterday she tried to eat my pillow lmao...
  Her hair was too mated so they had to shave her down, which is pretty sad :/ 
  But it will grow back I guess haha.... 
  She seems to eat more now, but she is still too nervous around everyone. Like she will try to play but then run away.. haha
  It will take time


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Shars, oh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shars!!!  I did it and it worked.  I re-pressed my Dior Rose Diamond highlighter that I dropped and shattered.  I followed your instructions and it was easy peasy.  I'm wearing it today after that lengthy hiatus I feel like I have a brand new highlighter.....not that I need to add to my collection of 90++.
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> thanks for asking!!
> She's a sweetheart.. yesterday she tried to eat my pillow lmao...
> Her hair was too mated so they had to shave her down, which is pretty sad :/
> But it will grow back I guess haha....
> ...


    Awwwwww.  I'm sure she'll adjust.  I can't believe the breeder let her get matted like that.  Well VK to the rescue, 
   and like you said, her hair will grow back.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 15, 2015)

So, I think I posted this a while ago, but I can't honestly remember. Does anyone here have any experience with the Madina Milano Chic & Shine highlighting stick? It keeps cropping up in various MUA interviews, and I'm so intrigued. Of course, it's impossible to get in the US, which only adds to the mystique. Just wondering if anyone here has it and what your thoughts are on it, or if you've found a solid dupe for it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, I think I posted this a while ago, but I can't honestly remember. Does anyone here have any experience with the Madina Milano Chic & Shine highlighting stick? It keeps cropping up in various MUA interviews, and I'm so intrigued. Of course, it's impossible to get in the US, which only adds to the mystique. Just wondering if anyone here has it and what your thoughts are on it, or if you've found a solid dupe for it?


   Sorry Jess---I've never heard of it.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sorry Jess---I've never heard of it.


  Thanks, Meddy... The search continues, lol

  (Here's a link to one of the articles that mentions it, in case you were curious: Slide 18 )


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Thanks, Meddy... The search continues, lol
> 
> (Here's a link to one of the articles that mentions it, in case you were curious: Slide 18 )


    Thanks for the link. They called it a foundation---or did I look at the wrong thing?  If it's a highlighter I have issues w/creams---I'm too lazy to take the time required with
   them versus powders, which for me are much easier.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

This little beauty arrived today.  I passed on it a year ago and was recently reminded of its beauty by @Psych1 & @elegant-one



so I relented.  I haven't swatched
it---honestly would you?  It's too pretty right?



Guerlain Creul Gardenia







To my partners in makeup crime---EO & P1


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks for the link. They called it a foundation---or did I look at the wrong thing?  If it's a highlighter I have issues w/creams---I'm too lazy to take the time required with
> them versus powders, which for me are much easier.


  That's it, and they call it a foundation, but it's actually a cream stick highlighter. I generally use powder highlighter, but I've found that liquid or cream is giving me that "strobing" effect that's so popular right now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> That's it, and they call it a foundation, but it's actually a cream stick highlighter. I generally use powder highlighter, but I've found that liquid or cream is giving me that "strobing" effect that's so popular right now.


 I shouldn't be so lazy




I do have a few cream and cream stick highlighters but I rarely, if ever, reach for them.  I have liquid formulations but I just mix those w/my 
   foundation. I'm pitiful!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This little beauty arrived today.  I passed on it a year ago and was recently reminded of its beauty by @Psych1 & @elegant-one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You can do it!  As pretty as it is in the pan, it will be even prettier on your high cheekbones!  Where were you able to find it?!?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

boschicka said:


> You can do it!  As pretty as it is in the pan, it will be even prettier on your high cheekbones!  Where were you able to find it?!?


    Awww that's sweet  Bosch, thank you.  I just hate to, but I will eventually.  I have a very firm philosophy about using my products.  I've used some 
   of my more intricately designed highlighters just around the edges first so I can enjoy the design longer.  I found it on EBay, quite reasonably priced.
   It arrived quickly-----less than a week and was BNIB as advertised.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]This little beauty arrived today.  I passed on it a year ago and was recently reminded of its beauty by @Psych1  & @elegant-one [/COLOR] ooh: [COLOR=0000FF]so I relented.  I haven't swatched[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]it---honestly would you?  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]It's too pretty right?[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Guerlain Creul Gardenia[/COLOR]:eyelove:    [COLOR=0000FF]To my partners in makeup crime---EO & P1[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:kiss: [/COLOR]


  I'm going to comment in here as well bc this one is just too special to comment on once LOL  I'm sooo excited you got it! it's really a work of art!!! Yay for partners in makeup crime!!! To many more crimes in makeup ahead of us!


----------



## treasuremymac (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This little beauty arrived today.  I passed on it a year ago and was recently reminded of its beauty by @Psych1 & @elegant-one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!! I have this too but cant bring myself to use it  Just too pretty but I hope you get some good use out of yours!


----------



## Maria Dean (Jul 15, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I completely agree with you! I'm NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation and I wore Champagne Pop for the first time last night and I absolutely love it. I was initially a little bit hesitant when I was putting it on because of what people were saying about it possibly looking ashy on darker skin tones, but that definitely was not the case for me. To be honest, I'm a bit miffed that people who don't have certain skin tones and have no experience working with certain skin tones, would make those comments, possibly deterring people away from purchasing a product without having any knowledge of how it even looks on said skin tone. That's why, sometimes it's good to just try something for yourself first, especially if you have the ability to try it on in store or can return it if you don't like it if it's a product you're really interested in.


  Makeup is always subjective. One person's ashy is sometimes exactly the look someone else is going for. Some like subtle, some like noticeable sheen, some like disco ball! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for how colours suit different tones, I'm coming to realise that undertone is sometimes much more important than the actual shade of your skin. I wear NC42-45 and find CPop ashy, but I've seen it look gorgeous even on people who wear the same colour as I do, and it definitely looks good on a lot of NW WOC.


----------



## Maria Dean (Jul 15, 2015)

@DILLIGAF Thanks for letting me know more about Topaz. I ordered the Pressed version from Sephora today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Shars I love Wayne Goss as well, he's my third favourite youtuber after Lisa Eldridge and Destiny Godley. I've learned so many little refinements of technique from Lisa Eldridge and love that her looks are so fresh, and that they enhance rather than mask. I owe Destiny Godley eternal loyalty for showing me how to colour correct and highlight and just go full BEAT! I'm so excited now to check out Jordan Liberty!!!


----------



## Maria Dean (Jul 15, 2015)

You guys do not know how much of a help you've been. I have a graveyard of products that I've just about gotten rid of. I'm often away for work so I have to order online, and rely HEAVILY on youtube gurus, but mannnn that strategyhas made me waste money. Now I know I need to look out for:

(1) those who adjust camera settings or wear shades that don't match their skintone, so they look darker or lighter or a different undertone than they are (you rely on the fact that they look your colour or wear the same shade and end up with another tombstone in the product graveyard);

  (2) those who review a colour and say "it's what I'm wearing now" without showing the actual application. When it looks hella different on you, you check another video and realise they layered it with 10 million other products.

  I've been burned, but never again!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

treasuremymac said:


> Gorgeous!! I have this too but cant bring myself to use it  Just too pretty but *I hope you get some good use out of yours! *


   I have to-----I promised my only child that she gets everything I own but not to expect anything to be brand new (unless purchased on the day of my demise) because 
  if I'm not using it, it must mean that I'm just hoarding it.  I'm not a hoarder.


----------



## Maria Dean (Jul 15, 2015)

@Medgal07 you sound like my little brother! hahahahahaha He once put on a brand new pair of shoes my mom bought him right in the shop and walked out with his old shoes in the box. When we started laughing at him, he said that a bus could hit him anytime and nobody is wearing his things before him!!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 15, 2015)

Maria Dean said:


> @Medgal07 you sound like my little brother! hahahahahaha He once put on a brand new pair of shoes my mom bought him right in the shop and walked out with his old shoes in the box. When we started laughing at him, *he said that a bus could hit him anytime and nobody is wearing his things before him!!!*


  I have a friend (a fellow makeup addict) that says this exact thing except that she says a bus could hit her and she would never get a chance to enjoy her item at least once lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Maria Dean said:


> @Medgal07 you sound like my little brother! hahahahahaha He once put on a brand new pair of shoes my mom bought him right in the shop and walked out with his old shoes in the box. When we started laughing at him, he said that a bus could hit him anytime and nobody is wearing his things before him!!!









We could be related!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> That Wayne and his wink
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 I appreciate that I'm fortunate enough to have things so I show my appreciation by using them


----------



## Shars (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I appreciate that I'm fortunate enough to have things so I show my appreciation by using them


  Yes! Using them and buying more friends for them to spend time with!


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jul 15, 2015)

For my fellow highlighter addicts-there is a great code available at Sephora right now!  PERFECTOR gets you a deluxe sample of Becca Opal pressed, poured, or liquid highlighter (your choice) with $25 purchase. It's a multi-use code too!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 15, 2015)

VioletSparkles said:


> For my fellow highlighter addicts-there is a great code available at Sephora right now!  PERFECTOR gets you a deluxe sample of Becca Opal pressed, poured, or liquid highlighter (your choice) with $25 purchase. It's a multi-use code too!


  Oooh thanks! I have a deluxe of the pressed and liquid. I'll check it out and maybe try the poured.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Jul 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oooh thanks! I have a deluxe of the pressed and liquid. I'll check it out and maybe try the poured.


  You're welcome! I'm actually quite excited to try the Opal color because I only have Moonstone at this point.  Being super fair I'm not sure it will work for me but it's certainly worth a try!  I can't resist cute minis anyway...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yes! Using them and buying more friends for them to spend time with!






You do understand me Shars!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Help---someone, anyone!  Meddy needs an intervention.  I just ordered Charlotte Tilbury's new highlighter


----------



## boschicka (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Help---someone, anyone!  Meddy needs an intervention.  I just ordered Charlotte Tilbury's new highlighter


  An intervention *GASP!*  Here?!?  NEVER!!!  I ordered it yesterday!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

boschicka said:


> An intervention *GASP!*  Here?!?  NEVER!!!  I ordered it yesterday!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2015)

Maria Dean said:


> Makeup is always subjective. One person's ashy is sometimes exactly the look someone else is going for. Some like subtle, some like noticeable sheen, some like disco ball! :stars:   As for how colours suit different tones, I'm coming to realise that undertone is sometimes much more important than the actual shade of your skin. I wear NC42-45 and find CPop ashy, but I've seen it look gorgeous even on people who wear the same colour as I do, and it definitely looks good on a lot of NW WOC.


  I'm in total agreement.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2015)

In highlighter news, I picked up Nars Tribulation today. In one light it looked like nothing. In another light, I liked it a lot. It has a sheen not glitter but I don't know if it's in your face enough for me but the limited edition thing got me especially after I almost skipped Reckless. Then off to Bergdorf's. Hey they had the Charlotte Tilbury Norman Parkinson stuff in. I passed on the highlighter. It wasn't wowing me and wasn't warm enough. I tried different light and I thought I liked tribulation more for me. Well they did have the new bronze and glow, the darker one. I wiped some on my hand with a cotton pad. The sculpt was darker but still had the grayish tone that the first one had so I'm thinking maybe it is better suited for contouring. I didn't use it that way but Whoa! The highlight shade was tremendous. I don't know if it's for everyone because I thought it was orangey but I had to get it.  When I put it down this lady grabbed it and started doing her makeup with it. She was Very light maybe a NCNW 20?? Not sure but she was telling an MA that she heard it was for darker tones but she really liked it.  The store had these CT islands set up so I asked why and they said CT herself would be there tomorrow. I got no invite. Oh well I got what I wanted.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> In highlighter news, I picked up Nars Tribulation today. In one light it looked like nothing. In another light, I liked it a lot. It has a sheen not glitter but I don't know if it's in your face enough for me but the limited edition thing got me especially after I almost skipped Reckless. Then off to Bergdorf's. Hey they had the Charlotte Tilbury Norman Parkinson stuff in. I passed on the highlighter. It wasn't wowing me and wasn't warm enough. I tried different light and I thought I liked tribulation more for me. Well they did have the new bronze and glow, the darker one. I wiped some on my hand with a cotton pad. The sculpt was darker but still had the grayish tone that the first one had so I'm thinking maybe it is better suited for contouring. I didn't use it that way but Whoa! The highlight shade was tremendous. I don't know if it's for everyone because I thought it was orangey but I had to get it. When I put it down this lady grabbed it and started doing her makeup with it. She was Very light maybe a NCNW 20?? Not sure but she was telling an MA that she heard it was for darker tones but she really liked it. The store had these CT islands set up so I asked why and they said CT herself would be there tomorrow. I got no invite. Oh well I got what I wanted.


  Darn---I had Tribulation in my cart and took it out.  Was that a huge mistake ICL????


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao: :frenz:


 :stars: yesssssss!!! I LOVE LOVE that highlighter not just because of the packaging but it's absolutely gorgeous!!! Blends so well and the effect is just perfect!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Darn---I had Tribulation in my cart and took it out.  Was that a huge mistake ICL????[/COLOR]:shrugs:


   No. jury's still out. Nice but not the end all.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 15, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hi everyone, I made the commitment to read this whole thread before I joined the convo.   Here is my meager list of highlighters: MAC MY Paradise MAC Marine Life MAC Redhead MAC Perfect Topping MAC Porcelain Pink MAC Blonde MAC Warm Blend MAC The Center of the Universe MAC Petticoat MAC By Candlelight MAC Stereo Rose MAC Earthshine MAC Sunny by Nature MAC WonderWoman Golden Lariat MAC Refined Golden MAC Antonio Lopez Face Coral MAC Extra Dimension: Glorify, Double Definition, Superb Bilkerdikj: Cheek Duo Gold Coast Fashion Fair highlighter: Golden lights Laura Geller: Baked Gelato Swirl Illuminator-Gilded Honey Elf: Gotta Glo Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Blushed Copper Arriving July 6th The Balm Betty Lou and Mary Lou luminizer. Gerard Cosmetics- Lucy In Basket??? Need help deciding whether to get Becca Rose Gold or Color Pop highly Waisted? Highly Eaisted Supposedly has more glitter/shimmer  And Need to decide between Urban Decay Illuminating Powder in Aura or Color pop Teasecake Please let me know your thoughts.  Is it true the Colorpop can expire in a year? Also I thought I read that a good brush for the mineralize skin finishes was the MAC 150?  Is that correct ? They are not as smooth as Becca.


 I have to say this thread has made me use my highlighters and find some I forgot about. Add Illmasqua Gleam and my new Dose of color Sunkissed highlighter to my list.  I am currently awaiting Duwop's matilume in the mail like a kid waiting for the ice cream truck to arrive.  I have to pick a fave to go to Renny Vasquez/Sam Fine's class next month.  Anyone else going?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> In highlighter news, I picked up Nars Tribulation today. In one light it looked like nothing. In another light, I liked it a lot. It has a sheen not glitter but I don't know if it's in your face enough for me but the limited edition thing got me especially after I almost skipped Reckless. Then off to Bergdorf's. Hey they had the Charlotte Tilbury Norman Parkinson stuff in. I passed on the highlighter. It wasn't wowing me and wasn't warm enough. I tried different light and I thought I liked tribulation more for me. Well they did have the new bronze and glow, the darker one. I wiped some on my hand with a cotton pad. The sculpt was darker but still had the grayish tone that the first one had so I'm thinking maybe it is better suited for contouring. I didn't use it that way but Whoa! The highlight shade was tremendous. I don't know if it's for everyone because I thought it was orangey but I had to get it. When I put it down this lady grabbed it and started doing her makeup with it. She was Very light maybe a NCNW 20?? Not sure but she was telling an MA that she heard it was for darker tones but she really liked it. The store had these CT islands set up so I asked why and they said CT herself would be there tomorrow. I got no invite. Oh well I got what I wanted.


  Swatches please! Do you feel like it is different enough from Champagne Pop and others?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 15, 2015)

@Icecaramellatte Where did you find Tribulation?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Swatches please! Do you feel like it is different enough from Champagne Pop and others?


Not tonight but I'll try tomorrow.  Yessss!  It is nothing like Champagne Pop.  I'm trying to think of something similar but I really can't right now.  It is mindful of Topaz but way more orangey.  I can't think of anything that it is like but I'll go through my stash tomorrow.   Oh wait.  You are talking about Charlotte Tilbury Bronze and Glow, right?  Tribulation - no it's not like champagne pop either.  It is not so high shine.  I can swatch that one too but I don't know how well it will show up in a swatch on me.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> @Icecaramellatte Where did you find Tribulation?


Nars boutique on Madison.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Nars boutique on Madison.


  But it's not available online yet right? Sorry for the barrage of questions, lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> No. jury's still out. Nice but not the end all.


   Good.  My wallet is screaming for a rest!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> No. jury's still out. Nice but not the end all.


 Hmmm... This made me put a break on it!! :haha: I was going to get the blush and pasiphae but picked up just pasiphae for now!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 16, 2015)

I have located a BB copper diamond shimmer brick compact for a reasonable price.  Should I get it?  Any swatches available?


----------



## Shars (Jul 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> In highlighter news, I picked up Nars Tribulation today. In one light it looked like nothing. In another light, I liked it a lot. It has a sheen not glitter but I don't know if it's in your face enough for me but the limited edition thing got me especially after I almost skipped Reckless. Then off to Bergdorf's. Hey they had the Charlotte Tilbury Norman Parkinson stuff in. I passed on the highlighter. It wasn't wowing me and wasn't warm enough. I tried different light and I thought I liked tribulation more for me. Well they did have the new bronze and glow, the darker one. I wiped some on my hand with a cotton pad. The sculpt was darker but still had the grayish tone that the first one had so I'm thinking maybe it is better suited for contouring. I didn't use it that way but Whoa! The highlight shade was tremendous. I don't know if it's for everyone because I thought it was orangey but I had to get it. When I put it down this lady grabbed it and started doing her makeup with it. She was Very light maybe a NCNW 20?? Not sure but she was telling an MA that she heard it was for darker tones but she really liked it. The store had these CT islands set up so I asked why and they said CT herself would be there tomorrow. I got no invite. Oh well I got what I wanted.


  Nice to hear about the new CT bronze and glow! I'm holding out for swatches.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 16, 2015)

Sooooooooo... apologies if this has already been posted (I think I ended up skipping around 60 pages of discussion when I got so far behind), but this just popped up in an email today:




  Laura Mercier Candleglow Luminizing Palette. 

  Has anyone seen this one in person yet? Any feelings?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I have located a* BB copper diamond shimmer brick* compact for a reasonable price. Should I get it? Any swatches available?


 YES & YES PGD!!!!  I think this was one of my first BB Shimmer Bricks & I enjoy it immensely.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 16, 2015)

OMG Meddy, It's beautiful!  I'm putting it in my cart.  Thank you for the swatches!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hmmm... This made me put a break on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about that but I just don't feel I've played with it enough to recommend yet.  It is not an in your face highlighter.  I had the same thoughts about the Estee Lauder one but ended up loving it.  I don't want anyone to get it on my rec  yet.  My dilemma today is I have 2 new highlighters to play with and don't know which one to go with. Hmmm . . . .


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> It's beautiful! I'm putting it in my cart. Thank you for the swatches!


   Anything for you PGD!!!! 




 I think you'll really enjoy it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Sorry about that but I just don't feel I've played with it enough to recommend yet.  It is not an in your face highlighter.  I had the same thoughts about the Estee Lauder one but ended up loving it.  I don't want anyone to get it on my rec  yet.  *My dilemma today is I have 2 new highlighters to play with and don't know which one to go with. Hmmm . . . . *


    ICL, you have the same ailment that I have---*-PRODUCT OVERLOAD!!!*!  There is an easy remedy----less haulage, more usage.  When I find out how to do that I'll let 
   you know!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 16, 2015)

First photo shows Tribulation blush at the top.  Sorry about the cut off pic but it shows the color the best.  Next two pics are Bronze and Glow Medium Dark.  I'm liking the looks of Tribulation blush a bit more today.  It is golden but in some light I'm seeing a pink cast.  I think it looks like something but I can't place it.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 16, 2015)

:yahoo: I just ordered Bobbi Brown's Copper Diamond shimmer brick!!! :yahoo: I can hardly contain myself :nanas: I can't believe some Major retailers still have it  Oh, and the free shipping was icing on the cake!!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]YES & YES PGD!!!!  I think this was one of my first BB Shimmer Bricks & I enjoy it immensely.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  I gave up on finding this for a decent amount of money, but your swatches ignited my determination! I HAD to find it! And I did! Thanks Meddy ♡♡♡


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]YES & YES PGD!!!!  I think this was one of my first BB Shimmer Bricks & I enjoy it immensely.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]





YarahFlower said:


> :yahoo: I just ordered Bobbi Brown's Copper Diamond shimmer brick!!! :yahoo: I can hardly contain myself :nanas: I can't believe some Major retailers still have it  Oh, and the free shipping was icing on the cake!!!!


 Where'd you get it? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 16, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Where'd you get it? If you don't mind me asking...


  Sent you a PM


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 16, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Sent you a PM


  I mean can I get a hook up too?... lol what is this awesomeness everyone is talking about?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm liking the looks of Tribulation blush a bit more today. It is golden but in some light I'm seeing a pink cast. I think it looks like something but I can't place it.


   I'm considering the CT duo over the NARS one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Where'd you get it? If you don't mind me asking...


   You know several retailers still have this hanging around.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> I mean can I get a hook up too?... lol what is this awesomeness everyone is talking about?


  When I got it I didn't realize it was limited edition.  I've had it for quite awhile.  If I see it I'll definitely let you know!!!


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] When I got it I didn't realize it was limited edition.  I've had it for quite awhile.  If I see it I'll definitely let you know!!!:frenz: [/COLOR]


  Lawd I need to leave this thread alone lol  I just picked up laura merciers' indiscretion  (yes I know I'm late) AND Nars blush duo in Jubilation. This has to stop lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> *Lawd I need to leave this thread alone lol*  I just picked up laura merciers' indiscretion (yes I know I'm late) AND Nars blush duo in Jubilation. This has to stop lol!


 @YarahFlower ​will respond when she sees your post.  The struggle is real!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 16, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> I mean can I get a hook up too?... lol what is this awesomeness everyone is talking about?


  Pm'd you 


Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]I hope you love it babe!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] You know several retailers still have this hanging around.[/COLOR]


  I had no idea it was still floating around!!! Glad I did some light investigation! I'm going to cherish it! When it was released, I wasn't into makeup at all


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 16, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Lawd I need to leave this thread alone lol  I just picked up laura merciers' indiscretion  (yes I know I'm late) AND Nars blush duo in Jubilation. This has to stop lol!


  :lmao: welcome to the club!!! There is no end, just more highlighters :shock:   





Medgal07 said:


> @YarahFlower  [COLOR=0000FF]​will respond when she sees your post.  The struggle is real!!![/COLOR]:lol:


  Lol, le struggle!!!! I sent her a pm


----------



## jaymuse (Jul 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm liking the looks of Tribulation blush a bit more today. It is golden but in some light I'm seeing a pink cast. I think it looks like something but I can't place it.


  That product WILL be mine ... soon my preciousssss lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Lol, le struggle!!!! I sent her a pm


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 17, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Lawd I need to leave this thread alone lol  I just picked up laura merciers' indiscretion (yes I know I'm late) AND Nars blush duo in Jubilation. This has to stop lol!


  Jubilation is next on my list!


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 17, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Jubilation is next on my list!


   IT. IS. LIFE. #thatsall


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Jul 17, 2015)

Picked up champagne pop today. Holy crap it's intense! It was love at first swatch! The formula I'd TDF they had Opal next it and imo it blows it completely out of the water!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 17, 2015)

For those of u out there,  especially WOC disappointed with Champagne Pop but favor that type color with more peachy undertones give Milani's Tantastic Face and Body Baked Bronzer in Fantastic in Gold a try... The Becca formula is definitely smoother and creamier but for $9.99 u can't go wrong  L-R Champagne Pop, Fantastic in Gold


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Jul 17, 2015)

Opal left champagne pop right. Direct sunlight


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> That product WILL be mine ... soon my preciousssss lol


    I LOVE it, especially since it's powder.  I ordered it today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the first one and I love that too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I had no idea it was still floating around!!! Glad I did some light investigation! I'm going to cherish it! When it was released, I wasn't into makeup at all


   I can only imagine how much your stash has increased since you joined Specktra.  It's crazy right?


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I can only imagine how much your stash has increased since you joined Specktra.  It's crazy right?[/COLOR]


  I rearranged my makeup room recently,  and as I was going through my highlighters I had to pause for a minute.  I was like where did all this stuff come from?! When did this happen? How did this happen?  Lol! I owe it all to Specktra


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I rearranged my makeup room recently, and as I was going through my highlighters I had to pause for a minute. I was like where did all this stuff come from?! When did this happen? How did this happen? Lol! I* owe it all to Specktra *






Indeed you do!  Its' so fun though


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 17, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> Picked up champagne pop today. Holy crap it's intense! It was love at first swatch! The formula I'd TDF they had Opal next it and imo it blows it completely out of the water!


  Glad you love it! I agree, it's definitely superior to Opal, IMO. It can be intense, but I'm also able to buff it out and make it look like a natural glow. With Opal, I was unable to do that with my particular skintone, so it was always an intense HL that sort of sat on my skin. CP is more user friendly for me.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]Indeed you do!  Its' so fun though[/COLOR]:frenz:


  :haha: YES! It really is!


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 17, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>








This will be me running through the aisles at Walgreens tomorrow. lol. I always passed by this one and it looks so pretty in pan but I didn't think it was bold enough. Thanks for the swatches.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 18, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> :yaay: This will be me running through the aisles at Walgreens tomorrow. lol. I always passed by this one and it looks so pretty in pan but I didn't think it was bold enough. Thanks for the swatches.


 It's amazinggg! No problem and u may have to hunt for it because I've noticed people r picking it up more with the popularity of highlighting and contouring booming! Slots for this beauty have been empty lately lol


----------



## montREALady (Jul 18, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> It's amazinggg! No problem and u may have to hunt for it because I've noticed people r picking it up more with the popularity of highlighting and contouring booming! Slots for this beauty have been empty lately lol


  I'm going to look for it! Do I need it though? Probably not, but hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had to go back to the specific Duane Reade to get another Black Radiance Soft Focus, this time in Milk Chocolate. Btw, you look so different in your profile pic! Your complexion looks lighter! Could be the hair color and the fact that it's in your face covering your eyebrows too.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm going to look for it! Do I need it though? Probably not, but hey :haha:  I had to go back to the specific Duane Reade to get another Black Radiance Soft Focus, this time in Milk Chocolate. Btw, you look so different in your profile pic! Your complexion looks lighter! Could be the hair color and the fact that it's in your face covering your eyebrows too.:hot:


 It's really really pretty and better suited for darker complexions who felt CP is too ashy or not warm enough for them... I look lighter here mostly  because I was actually wearing my color foundation for once... My face is wayyy lighter than my body and I usually shade down but here I decided to use one of my "forgotten abouts"... I still prefer to shade down honestly, I don't think ghost face is cute on me haha


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 18, 2015)

Finally worn cp today I loveeeeee it


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Finally worn cp today I loveeeeee it


  Its awesome


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 18, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Its awesome


yessss


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Finally worn cp today I loveeeeee it


  I'm glad you love it!! I honestly have not touched another highlighter since buying CP. I even bought Bobbi Brown's Sunset Pink shimmer brick the same week and haven't even cared to do much besides swatch it on my hand. I just looooooove CP, it's my HG highlighter. Good thing the formula is so so so pigmented. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Finally worn cp today I loveeeeee it


  Hi sweet Glammy!!!  I'm glad you're loving CP!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm glad you love it!! I honestly have not touched another highlighter since buying CP. I even bought Bobbi Brown's Sunset Pink shimmer brick the same week and haven't even cared to do much besides swatch it on my hand. I just looooooove CP, it's my HG highlighter. Good thing the formula is so so so pigmented. A little goes a long way.


    Wow---that says a lot Lauren.  It's nice when you get a product and fall head over heels for it.  I wore it last night for a date w/El Hubs.  It is pretty amazing!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow---that says a lot Lauren.  It's nice when you get a product and fall head over heels for it.  I wore it last night for a date w/El Hubs.  It is pretty amazing!!!


  It does say a lot! I never really liked moonstone, and opal was too bronze-y on my skin, didn't look like a highlighter no matter how much I tried to buff it in. But CP isn't too dark yet gives me a really pretty warm glow. I love how intense it is too!

  I hope you had a nice date night!! and I'm glad you love it, too!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 18, 2015)

I just picked up my CP!!! The last in the state I hear haha Ladies NEVER listen to a sales associate, ALWAYS ask for a manager... When I initially called to place CP on hold I was told "only till the end of the day" and it was quarter till closing... Seconds later I called back to actually purchase it and have it held till the following evening the manager said she would personally put one aside for me, no need to purchase until I was sure!!! As I was cashing out I overheard atleast two different phone calls about CP... It's a beautiful color, and although I have something similar for 1/4 price, it's about that formula tho haha


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> It does say a lot! I never really liked moonstone, and opal was too bronze-y on my skin, didn't look like a highlighter no matter how much I tried to buff it in. But CP isn't too dark yet gives me a really pretty warm glow. I love how intense it is too!
> 
> I hope you had a nice date night!! and I'm glad you love it, too!
> I think Moonstone is the only one that I didn't pick up----I think I was distracted buying so many others
> ...


    PC, I'm so glad you finally decided to buy PC




  I think that's what some wise old lady on Specktra was trying to tell you.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think Moonstone is the only one that I didn't pick up----I think I was distracted buying so many others[/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]  Hubs and I had a really nice date night, thanks![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   PC, I'm so glad you finally decided to buy PC[/COLOR]:frenz:  [COLOR=0000FF]  *I think that's what some wise old lady on Specktra was trying to tell you.:lmao:  [/COLOR]*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Finally worn cp today I loveeeeee it


  Yay, so glad you love it! It's a beautiful HL for sure!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think Moonstone is the only one that I didn't pick up----I think I was distracted buying so many others[/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]  Hubs and I had a really nice date night, thanks![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   PC, I'm so glad you finally decided to buy PC[/COLOR]:frenz:  [COLOR=0000FF]  I think that's what some wise old lady on Specktra was trying to tell you.:lmao:  [/COLOR]


 Haha ur absolutely right Meddy


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 19, 2015)

Champagne Pop on NW43/NC50


----------



## Maria Dean (Jul 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


  Thanks Pinkcrush, I will!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 19, 2015)

...do I need the BB Apricot Shimmer Brick? Because I may or may not be getting ready to buy it from a seller


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Champagne Pop on NW43/NC50


  What a glow!!!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Champagne Pop on NW43/NC50


 Yaaaaaas


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ...do I need the BB Apricot Shimmer Brick? Because I may or may not be getting ready to buy it from a seller


  Might as well?


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Champagne Pop on NW43/NC50


  You give me so much life I loveeeee it


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> What a glow!!!!





jenise said:


> Yaaaaaas





smileyt06 said:


> You give me so much life I loveeeee it


 Thanx ladies! Smiley u know I like to bring the drama on a Saturday night... Bold brows, bright lips, lions mane, and I could neva  eva forget about my glow


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Champagne Pop on NW43/NC50


  :eyelove: you're rockin it!!! So stunning.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Haha ur absolutely right Meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ...do I need the BB Apricot Shimmer Brick? Because I may or may not be getting ready to buy it from a seller


    Not Ebay????   Wait!  PM'd you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


    WOW!!!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :eyelove: you're rockin it!!! So stunning.


 Thanx dolls!   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   WOW!!!!![/COLOR]retty:


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 19, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Champagne Pop on NW43/NC50


  Now that's a GLOW. Very nice.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ...do I need the BB Apricot Shimmer Brick? Because I may or may not be getting ready to buy it from a seller


  I swatched it at a CCO a few months ago and it was really pretty. A very warm glow, i would have used it more as a blush though. I purchased a few other items that I was looking for instead so I passed on it, but if they have it the next time Im there I'm definitely buying it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Im there I'm definitely buying it.


   PM'd you!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Im there I'm definitely buying it.


  I surprised those are still floating around CCO's. It's been d/c'd for years.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I surprised those are still floating around CCO's. It's been d/c'd for years.


  Really? I wish I knew, I would have grabbed it. They had several of them just sitting there.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] PM'd you![/COLOR]


  You're the best!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Really? I wish I knew, I would have grabbed it. They had several of them just sitting there.


  It might have been repromoted as LE at one point, but I don't remember.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It might have been repromoted as LE at one point, but I don't remember.


 That's true! It's definitely a beauty!


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 20, 2015)

I got my box of adorable minis from Sephora today- Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder mini Dim Light (my first Hourglass powder!) and mini Becca Opal- Poured (and a mini Living Proof hair mask).

  How do I use the 2 minis, ladies?


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 20, 2015)

Depending on your skin tone you can use the hourglass powder as a setting powder to keep your foundation (using a light hand) or concealer in place. It has a very subtle glow that it imparts on the skin or use it as soft highlight on the cheeks and high points of your face if you like. As for the cream highlighter, its best as a base under a powder highlight - to keep it in place - or if you like a very dewy look you can forgo the powder and use it on its own. Place it anywhere you want your face to glow


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 20, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Depending on your skin tone you can use the hourglass powder as a setting powder to keep your foundation (using a light hand) or concealer in place. It has a very subtle glow that it imparts on the skin or use it as soft highlight on the cheeks and high points if you like. As for the cream highlighter, its best as a base under a powder highlight - to keep it in place - or if you like a very dewy look you can forgo the powder and use it on its own. Place it anywhere you want your face to glow


 
  Thank you!  So basically I can swap it for my Meteorites then, or build it up a little bit.  Good to know, I just couldn't resist purchasing the smaller size since I love the blushes so much.

  I think I'm going to have to play around with Opal for awhile- for as much as I'm used to working with powders, creams befuddle me.


----------



## JemSiwo (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi guys, just wondering where, apart from Ebay, Glambot, Swapidu and Depop I can check to get Becca in Champagne Gold?

  Champagne Pop is still at Sephora online, and I've tried it, but unfortunately, it is too light.

  Thanks!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 21, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Depending on your skin tone you can use the hourglass powder as a setting powder to keep your foundation (using a light hand) or concealer in place. It has a very subtle glow that it imparts on the skin or use it as soft highlight on the cheeks and high points of your face if you like. As for the cream highlighter, its best as a base under a powder highlight - to keep it in place - or if you like a very dewy look you can forgo the powder and use it on its own. Place it anywhere you want your face to glow


  That's what I used it for when I took that Sephora foundation class, as a setting powder. The teacher said she used it as one because she loves glowy skin. So I tried and it looked good. Before that when I saw it I found it too subtle as a highlight. I'm talking about the palette: https://m.sephora.com/product/P382309


----------



## Monsy (Jul 21, 2015)

hourglass can be uset not as setting but FINISHING powder

  it gives the whole face more polished smoother look


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> hourglass can be uset not as setting but FINISHING powder
> 
> it gives the whole face more polished smoother look


 That's how I always used it----as a finishing powder, OVER my setting powder---just a very light dusting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2015)

A new baby for my collection arrived today----Diorskin Nude Cosmopolite Illuminating Face Powder


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]A new baby for my collection arrived today----Diorskin Nude Cosmopolite Illuminating Face Powder[/COLOR]


  Woohoo It arrived!! Yay!!! Its so beautiful!!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> A new baby for my collection arrived today----Diorskin Nude Cosmopolite Illuminating Face Powder


Beautiful!  Did you order that from Dior directly?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Beautiful!  Did you order that from Dior directly?


  Thanks Bosch.  Yes, and it's no longer there.  I don't know how they make these decisions.  Perhaps this means it will show up at other merchants


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello to all the ladies that just got Jubilation. Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hello to all the ladies that just got Jubilation. *Welcome to the dark side!*


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> hourglass can be uset not as setting but FINISHING powder  it gives the whole face more polished smoother look


  I have used it as a setting powder (not just a finishing powder) No one here was discussing the difference between the two as thats NOT what she asked for. I gave her options. I know the difference and as a professional I've tested it time and time again. I don't make recommendations unless it passes my tests in person and on camera  :haha: but you however can use it how you choose to. lol.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 21, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Depending on your skin tone you can use the hourglass powder as a setting powder to keep your foundation (using a light hand) or concealer in place. It has a very subtle glow that it imparts on the skin or use it as soft highlight on the cheeks and high points of your face if you like. As for the cream highlighter, its best as a base under a powder highlight - to keep it in place - or if you like a very dewy look you can forgo the powder and use it on its own. Place it anywhere you want your face to glow


  When I took those Sephora classes that's what I used the Hourglass for, as a setting powder. I remember checking it out before that and finding it too subtle for a highlight, then took the class and the teacher saying she loves it as a setting because she likes glowy skin. 





Monsy said:


> hourglass can be uset not as setting but FINISHING powder  it gives the whole face more polished smoother look





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's how I always used it----as a finishing powder, OVER my setting powder---just a very light dusting.[/COLOR]


  That's actually what I meant. I don't always set with a powder. I don't want/need to all the time. My makeup rarely moves. I sometimes use setting and finishing interchangeably but in my head I know what I mean :lmao:


----------



## montREALady (Jul 21, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> I have used it as a setting powder (not just a finishing powder) No one here was discussing the difference between the two as thats NOT what she asked for. I gave her options. I know the difference and as a professional I've tested it time and time again. I don't make recommendations unless it passes my tests in person and on camera  :haha: but you however can use it how you choose to. lol.


  Same here, I do what I want and use stuff how I want. However it works for me. What works for one doesn't work the same for another...the instructions/directions on certain products aren't "Bible", a lot are mere suggestions. I remember Sheamoisture didn't have instructions on how to use their hair products on the bottles and some people were lost...others used it how they wanted with great results.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 21, 2015)

you can of course use it any way you want. you can use it as an eyeshadow but that doesn't mean it is an eyeshadow.  I love to dust luminous light all over my lids but i do not call it an eyeshadow. 

  there is difference between setting and finishing powder. I most of the time do not use setting powders only finishing ones.  maybe we are talking about the same thing but just calling it different name? It's a light dusting of a powder all over the face to finish the makeup - give it some glow, blur pores and imperfections. That's what I call finishing. Maybe you call that setting. 


  It's all ok. It's just makeup. there is no need for fighting


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 21, 2015)

Trust me, no one is fighting, it seems you just can't handle someone else using a product differently. lol. Again, hopefully you hear me this time, I never said it was a setting powder. I said it can be used as such. You are obviously not paying attention. I'm not going to argue with someone who is not a professional that I respect. Carry on and have a good night Monsy.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's how I always used it----as a finishing powder, OVER my setting powder---just a very light dusting.


  I've been doing that the last few days with the powder I got. I'm thinking of returning it. I'm just not liking it as much as my meteorites. I'm not noticing a difference in the way I do with the meteorites. I purchased diffused light.


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 21, 2015)

I meant to ask @montREALady which of the hourglass powder shades do you like to use?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> That's actually what I meant. I don't always set with a powder. I don't want/need to all the time. My makeup rarely moves. I sometimes use setting and finishing interchangeably but in my head I know what I mean


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've been doing that the last few days with the powder I got. I'm thinking of returning it. I'm just not liking it as much as my meteorites. I'm not noticing a difference in the way I do with the meteorites. I purchased diffused light. :dunno:


  Same here. I have luminous and mood light and while I like them well enough as a "setting powder" and "finishing powder" and the formula just isn't as sophisticated as the meteorites, which makes the finish not as nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've been doing that the last few days with the powder I got. I'm thinking of returning it. I'm just not liking it as much as my meteorites. I'm not noticing a difference in the way I do with the meteorites. I purchased diffused light.


    Will you try one of the others?   I've had the* Radiant Light,* (described as a golden beige) for quite some time.  My issue here again is product overload------I forget to 
   reach for it.  Between Guerlain Météorites & the Terracotta Joli Teint Powder Duo, Chanel Les Beiges & Chanel Les BeigesHealthy Glow Multi Colour Powder &  Poudre 
   Universelle libre Powder, Moon Light and on and on-----too numerous to count, so no one of these and /or all the others get much love.   I should come up with a rotation 
   plan or something.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Same here. I have luminous and mood light and while I like them well enough as a "setting powder" and "finishing powder" and the formula just isn't as sophisticated as the meteorites, which makes the finish not as nice.


   While the Météorites are a tough act to follow, it saddens me that I can't wear them directly on my skin-----you know for a no makeup look.  They make my face itch like crazy. 
  I can only wear them OVER my setting powder to finish the look.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> While the Météorites are a tough act to follow, it saddens me that I can't wear them directly on my skin-----you know for a no makeup look.  They make my face itch like crazy.
> I can only wear them OVER my setting powder to finish the look.


  It sucks that the irritate your face although since they are intended to be used as an over over finishing powder I guess it all works out, lol. I mean it goes without saying that you (everyone) can use stuff however they like. Do you set with your Meteorites (just curious)?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It sucks that the irritate your face although since they are intended to be used as an over over finishing powder I guess it all works out, lol. I mean it goes without saying that you (everyone) can use stuff however they like. Do you set with your Meteorites (just curious)?


   I think I'd be devastated if I couldn't use them at all.  They do give an amazing finish on bare skin and are widely used that way.  They don't bother me when I use them 
    as a finishing powder, because I suppose there's enough product between me and the product at that point.  I don't 'set' my makeup with them because they haven't 
been effective for me that way.  Some people have experienced excessive oiliness when they use them, but I've not had that issue.  For me they've been an amazing 
    finishing powder.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 21, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> So, I think I posted this a while ago, but I can't honestly remember. Does anyone here have any experience with the Madina Milano Chic & Shine highlighting stick? It keeps cropping up in various MUA interviews, and I'm so intrigued. Of course, it's impossible to get in the US, which only adds to the mystique. Just wondering if anyone here has it and what your thoughts are on it, or if you've found a solid dupe for it?


 Hi I'm sorry if I'm late with this response.  It's almost impossible to get this over here. There are only four stores in Milan that sell it.  There's a dupe.  It's the Drew Barrymore chubby stick in her flower cosmetic line sold at Walmart.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  While the Météorites are a tough act to follow, it saddens me that I can't wear them directly on my skin-----you know for a no makeup look.  They make my face itch like crazy.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I can only wear them OVER my setting powder to finish the look.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]:sigh:


 Oh really? So far, I've only used them as a setting/finishing powder so I'm not sure how my skin would react.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> *Do you use the hourglass powders directly on your skin?*


 Never!!!


----------



## deevine (Jul 22, 2015)

Anybody ever heard of JD Glow Cosmetics? They are a new line with some highly pigmented and unique highlighters I love them all and only $15 each


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 22, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hi I'm sorry if I'm late with this response. It's almost impossible to get this over here. There are only four stores in Milan that sell it. There's a dupe. It's the Drew Barrymore chubby stick in her flower cosmetic line sold at Walmart.


  Yeah... unfortunately, it's the impossibility that makes me want it. Darn psychology. I read the article that said the Flower highlighter chubby stick was close, I might have to check it out. Kiko also has a stick that looks similar, so I might give that a go as well. So does W3ll People, but I think theirs might be more like having RMS Living Luminizer in stick form (but that's kind of just a guess).


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Will you try one of the others?   I've had the *Radiant Light,* (described as a golden beige) for quite some time.  My issue here again is product overload------I forget to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   reach for it.  Between Guerlain [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Météorites & the Terracotta Joli [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Teint Powder Duo, Chanel Les Beiges & Chanel Les Beiges[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Healthy Glow Multi Colour Powder &  Poudre[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Universelle libre Powder, Moon Light and on and on-----too[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] numerous to count, so no one of [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]these and /or all the others get much love.   I should come up with a rotation[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   plan or something.[/COLOR]


  I'm not sure if I'll try another one. I'm super fair. I remember trying one a long time ago (with a light dusting) and it pinkened my foundation. I think it was dim light? I might as well put that money to the new MJ foundation and stick to my meteorites!


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks----it's really lovely.
> 
> Thanks Bosch.  Yes, and it's no longer there.  I don't know how they make these decisions.  Perhaps this means it will show up at other merchants


  It's still available on Dior.com.
  http://www.dior.com/beauty/en_us/fragrance-and-beauty/makeup/look-exclusives/cosmopolite-collection-fall-look-2015/pr-csmplt-y0332950-illuminatingfacepowder.html


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yeah... unfortunately, it's the impossibility that makes me want it. Darn psychology. I read the article that said the Flower highlighter chubby stick was close, I might have to check it out. Kiko also has a stick that looks similar, so I might give that a go as well. So does W3ll People, but I think theirs might be more like having RMS Living Luminizer in stick form (but that's kind of just a guess).


 Believe me I understand.  Anyone that is serious about makeup is going to want a product that Pat McGrath buys by the box load. I put it in my basket online and was using my French to read Italian. Lol! They don't ship abroad.  I don't really want to buy anything from Walmart. Their practices are disgusting.  I will keep looking for a dupe.  I saw it was on sale on eBay for $75. The date already ended.  That's pretty steep.  I am going to look into NARS Luxor and Copacabana multiples because these were talked about in the same article.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yeah... unfortunately, it's the impossibility that makes me want it. Darn psychology. I read the article that said the Flower highlighter chubby stick was close, I might have to check it out. Kiko also has a stick that looks similar, so I might give that a go as well. So does W3ll People, but I think theirs might be more like having RMS Living Luminizer in stick form (but that's kind of just a guess).


  If you are in South FL there is a Kiko store on Lincoln Rd. in Miami FL. It's nice to go there and swatch and test the products. I really wish they would get their US website in order. Now that I no longer live in Miami its almost impossible to get my hands on Kiko unless I go back to FL or back to NYC.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> If you are in South FL there is a Kiko store on Lincoln Rd. in Miami FL. It's nice to go there and swatch and test the products. I really wish they would get their US website in order. Now that I no longer live in Miami its almost impossible to get my hands on Kiko unless I go back to FL or back to NYC.


  I'm in the Orlando area, but my friend's mom lives in NJ, right near a Kiko store, and has offered to pick up stuff for me as needed. I really wish I could just shop their website. Sigh.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yeah... unfortunately, it's the impossibility that makes me want it. Darn psychology. I read the article that said the Flower highlighter chubby stick was close, I might have to check it out. Kiko also has a stick that looks similar, so I might give that a go as well. So does W3ll People, but I think theirs might be more like having RMS Living Luminizer in stick form (but that's kind of just a guess).


  I'm random but I love Kiko's stuff!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 22, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm random but I love Kiko's stuff!


  Me too! I have a few lipsticks and a lipliner and I've been pretty impressed. I wish I lived near a store so I could go in and swatch, but doing all the of research online and then passing off my wishlist is kind of fun, too. Kind of like doing research in college, but without having to write a term paper afterward.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Me too! I have a few lipsticks and a lipliner and I've been pretty impressed. I wish I lived near a store so I could go in and swatch, but doing all the of research online and then passing off my wishlist is kind of fun, too. Kind of like doing research in college, but without having to write a term paper afterward.


  Hahaaaaa! There's one in Brooklyn, but in a mall I don't frequent. I have a few of their eye pencils and I adore them, actually wearing one today. They have the smudger on the other end which comes in handy.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Me too! I have a few lipsticks and a lipliner and I've been pretty impressed. I wish I lived near a store so I could go in and swatch, but doing all the of research online and then passing off my wishlist is kind of fun, too. Kind of like doing research in college, but without having to write a term paper afterward.


 
  Since this is the highlighter thread I will just put this here. There is a shade of their eyeshadow that can be used as a highlighter. I bought it of course. When I finally get it out of a box I will post swatches and let you know the name of the product.


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Since this is the highlighter thread I will just put this here. There is a shade of their eyeshadow that can be used as a highlighter. I bought it of course. When I finally get it out of a box I will post swatches and let you know the name of the product.


  Yes, oh great enabler! We can't wait (but our pockets are loathing thee in advance)! I think I know which one you mean. I've seen people use it in tutorials but I don't know the name lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm not sure if I'll try another one. I'm super fair. I remember trying one a long time ago (with a light dusting) and it pinkened my foundation. I think it was dim light? I might as well put that money to the new MJ foundation and* stick to my meteorites!*






​The holiday Météorites will be out before we know it


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :nods: [COLOR=0000FF]​The holiday Météorites will be out before we know it[/COLOR]:happydance:


 :happydance:


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​The holiday Météorites will be out before we know it
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Holiday balls!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's still available on Dior.com.
> http://www.dior.com/beauty/en_us/fragrance-and-beauty/makeup/look-exclusives/cosmopolite-collection-fall-look-2015/pr-csmplt-y0332950-illuminatingfacepowder.html


 Maybe it didn't show the other night because of issues Dior was having w/its site.  Glad it's back for anyone who wanted it and thought the might have missed out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Holiday balls!!!






I think last year's ar some of my favorites.  They'd better not fail us with some lame packaging.  Last year's was just so pretty.


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think last year's ar some of my favorites.  They'd better not fail us with some lame packaging.  Last year's was just so pretty.


  I love last year's. I hope, too, that the packaging is not lame a la blush balls. I'm surprised we haven't seen any Guerlain holiday sneak peeks as yet. A lot of the other brands' stuff has been popping up well before even some of the fall previews.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> I love last year's. I hope, too, that the packaging is not lame *a la blush balls.* I'm surprised we haven't seen any Guerlain holiday sneak peeks as yet. A lot of the other brands' stuff has been popping up well before even some of the fall previews.


  I was thinking about those and the poor packaging they came up with for the Terracotta *Terre D'Été *Bronzing Powder  2015.   
   I don't know how that could put an amazing product in crappy packaging!

   My CT  Dreamy Glow highlighter arrives tomorrow-----proof positive that I'm a sucker for nice/cute packaging because I certainly don't need another highlighter


----------



## Lipstickjunkii (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm interested in this new British based brand that just landed at Ulta called Makeup revolution. There's a lot of good talk about their baked highlighters. I want all 3 but 2 are sold out on the Ulta site.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's still available on Dior.com.
> http://www.dior.com/beauty/en_us/fragrance-and-beauty/makeup/look-exclusives/cosmopolite-collection-fall-look-2015/pr-csmplt-y0332950-illuminatingfacepowder.html
> Maybe it didn't show the other night because of issues Dior was having w/its site.  Glad it's back for anyone who wanted it and thought the might have missed out.


So....is this a must have?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  I will look into this too.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Since this is the highlighter thread I will just put this here. There is a shade of their eyeshadow that can be used as a highlighter. I bought it of course. When I finally get it out of a box I will post swatches and let you know the name of the product.


 Is it the Kiko 208 water eyeshadow?  That is supposed to be a dupe for whisper of guilt.


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

boschicka said:


> So....is this a must have?


  I'm contemplating the same thing as you!


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Is it the Kiko 208 water eyeshadow? That is supposed to be a dupe for whisper of guilt.


  Is that what it's called? lol I'm guessing she means the Whisper of Gilt "dupe", too. She's the queen of enablement. Whatever it is, it'll be good haha.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> A new baby for my collection arrived today----Diorskin Nude Cosmopolite Illuminating Face Powder


 
  Beautiful!  What's the red object? My first instinct was wallet, but it's not quite right.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah, so..... Dim Light + Champagne Pop might be my perfect combo for glowing skin. Love it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 22, 2015)

deevine said:


> Anybody ever heard of JD Glow Cosmetics? They are a new line with some highly pigmented and unique highlighters I love them all and only $15 each


  Yup. We've talked about (and swatched) the JD Glow highlighters in this thread.


----------



## deevine (Jul 22, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Yup. We've talked about (and swatched) the JD Glow highlighters in this thread.


Lol I'm late


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 22, 2015)

deevine said:


> Lol I'm late


  Lol, no worries.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

boschicka said:


> So....is this a must have?


    It's a very nice to have!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

I need to sit in a corner somewhere.  Another highlighter arrived Thursday

Charlotte Tilbury [email protected] posted swatches in the CT thread.  















Left:       Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Medium-Dark*

Right:     Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Light*


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I need to sit in a corner somewhere.  Another highlighter arrived Thursday[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Charlotte Tilbury [email protected] posted swatches in the CT thread.  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]
> 
> ...


  Yayy, so beautiful! Yet another Highlighter for Meddy!!  Is this one not part of the NP collection?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Is this one not part of the NP collection?


    It's shown as an item separate from the NP collection.  I ordered the highlighter, _*Dreamy Glow *_ from the NP collection but it hasn't yet arrived.  Did you order DG?


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It's shown as an item separate from the NP collection.  I ordered the highlighter, _*Dreamy Glow*_  from the NP collection but it hasn't yet arrived.  Did you order DG?[/COLOR]


  Got it!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 23, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF]   It's shown as an item separate from the NP collection.  I ordered the highlighter, _*Dreamy Glow*_  from the NP collection but it hasn't yet arrived.  Did you order DG?[/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 23, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I think the ones in the special NP packaging are creams.


  Ah-hah!!! Thank you, boschicka! That just flew right over my head.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> So....is this a must have?
> It's a very nice to have!!!!


Well that's enough for me.  Ordering!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Since this is the highlighter thread I will just put this here. There is a shade of their eyeshadow that can be used as a highlighter. I bought it of course. When I finally get it out of a box I will post swatches and let you know the name of the product.


 Lmao Dili, wat did you do?? ! Kiko USA website is now up and most items are 50% off!! :haha:


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lmao Dili, wat did you do?? ! Kiko USA website is now up and most items are 50% off!!


  208 isn't on the website though


----------



## jenise (Jul 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> 208 isn't on the website though


 Someone commented saying she went to her kiko store and they are actually making this shade into a highlight and it will be out in August. Apparently thats why its sold out everywhere


----------



## Shars (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *I need to sit in a corner somewhere.*  Another highlighter arrived Thursday
> 
> Charlotte Tilbury [email protected] posted swatches in the CT thread.
> 
> ...


  UNSEE!! UNSEE!!!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 24, 2015)

My CT NP Dreamy Glow Highlighter arrived today!!!  Like butter!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> My CT NP Dreamy Glow Highlighter arrived today!!!  Like butter!


 Yes!!! ompom: it really is a gorgeous highlighter!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Yes!! I ordered the dreamy glow highlighter a few days ago from Nord. Can't wait to get it. The compact is just too cute for words! ️


    NO.  It's in the same CT signature packaging-----that rose-goldish color.  The CREAM version, Suntan & Sunlight is in the special packaging, and it's limited edition.
​   Mine has not yet shipped from Nordies either and when I ordered it was not backordered.  I guess I should sit down and be patient---it's not like I'll run out of highlighters 
   in the interim!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> My CT NP Dreamy Glow Highlighter *arrived today!!!* * Like butter!*







Squeals!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I can't wait fro mine to arrive now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Vee did you also get the cream bronzer & highlighter, Suntan & Sunlight???  I keep looking at it and fear it might venture into my cart w/o provocation


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh I can't wait fro mine to arrive now:sigh: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Vee did you also get the cream bronzer & highlighter, Suntan & Sunlight???  I keep looking at it and fear it might venture into my cart w/o provocation[/COLOR]:shock:


 No meddy that's the only thing I didn't get from the collection :haha: !! Cannot say I am not tempted either!! hboy:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Okay so the addict in me was restless and checked my Nordies acct.   My Dream Glow highlighter will arrive on Monday---Nordies never even sent me the shipping notice.  That's odd


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay so the addict in me was restless and checked my Nordies acct.   My Dream Glow highlighter will arrive on Monday---Nordies never even sent me the shipping notice.  That's odd[/COLOR]:shrugs:


 ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No meddy that's the only thing I didn't get from the collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I'm afraid I would only use the bronzer like I do with the Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate duo, which is also a cream product.
   I don't mind the cream bronzers but the cream highlighters are more work for me.  I bet we'll you will order it before the weekend is over.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so the addict in me was restless and checked my Nordies acct.   My Dream Glow highlighter will arrive on Monday---Nordies never even sent me the shipping notice.  That's odd


  I ordered some things from them last week as well.  They said they were delayed in the deliveries due to the high volume from the anniversary sale.  I get my items on Monday too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Apparently it shipped on 7/21


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm afraid I would only use the bronzer like I do with the Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate duo, which is also a cream product.
> I don't mind the cream bronzers but the cream highlighters are more work for me.  I bet we'll you will order it before the weekend is over.


  Should I take this as a sign 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/07/charlotte-tilbury-filmstar-bronze-and.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> I ordered some things from them last week as well.  They said they were* delayed in the deliveries due to the high volume from the anniversary sale. * I get my items on Monday too.


   You know CC I suspected as much-----or the reasonable person in me did---not the highlighter addict




​You ordered practically the entire collection didn't you?  That was a hell of an amazing haul.  What's your standout/favorite item???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Should I take this as a sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   OMG!  I'm in.  As soon as Nordies Ebates % goes up--------unless someone else has it w/a higher percent cash-back.



There is something seriously wrong with us!!!


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You know CC I suspected as much-----or the reasonable person in me did---not the highlighter addict
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I really love the color of the Miss Kensington lipstick, but it is patchy.  I think I'll try it over a lip primer.  My favorite item from the collection is probably the Dreamy Glow highlighter.  My favorite items out of the entire order are the Cleopatra Eyes to Mesmerize and the Medium-Dark Bronze & Glow.  I really love the Hepburn Honey lipstick too.  

  The only things I didn't get were the makeup bags and the cream Filmstar Bronze & Glow- no shade to Jerry Hall, lol.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 24, 2015)

Look who just showed up! She's a showstopper!


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I need to sit in a corner somewhere.  Another highlighter arrived Thursday[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]Charlotte Tilbury [email protected] posted swatches in the CT thread.  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!!!!! I want this so bad, but can't bring myself to purchase! Are these powders worth the price tag?


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 24, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> I really love the color of the Miss Kensington lipstick, but it is patchy.  I think I'll try it over a lip primer.  My favorite item from the collection is probably the Dreamy Glow highlighter.  My favorite items out of the entire order are the Cleopatra Eyes to Mesmerize and the Medium-Dark Bronze & Glow.  I really love the Hepburn Honey lipstick too.
> 
> The only things I didn't get were the makeup bags and the cream Filmstar Bronze & Glow- no shade to Jerry Hall, lol.


  I changed my mind.  My favorite thing is the Color of Youth.  OMG!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm super annoyed. I returned my champagne PPP because it just didn't wow me. Well I was just in sephora & they had it at the register so I swatched it. It looked AMAZING! It was so soft & buttery. Mine was hard & stiff. Now I want to rebuy


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> I really love the color of the Miss Kensington lipstick, but it is patchy.  I think I'll try it over a lip primer.  *My favorite item from the collection is probably the Dreamy Glow highlighter.*  My favorite items out of the entire order are the Cleopatra Eyes to Mesmerize and the Medium-Dark Bronze & Glow.  I really love the Hepburn Honey lipstick too.
> 
> The only things I didn't get were the makeup bags and the cream Filmstar Bronze & Glow- no shade to Jerry Hall, lol.
> Oh I love hearing that!!!  I almost skipped it because I've gotten so many highlighters recently---so glad I didn't!!  I was only moved to get one CT lipstick and that was
> ...






Your girls is lovely YF!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> I changed my mind.  My favorite thing is the Color of Youth.  OMG!






Oh the cheek & lip glow. It really is pretty.  Glad you love it.  I skipped it because I don't reach for my cream blush as often as I should.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Beautiful!!!!! I want this so bad, but can't bring myself to purchase! Are these powders worth the price tag?


  Totally.  You can't tell from the pics but there's a huge indentation in the bronzer side of my Light version.  This shouldn't even cross my thoughts, but I'm considering the 
   cream version and I'm not a fan of creams.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I love hearing that!!!  I almost skipped it because I've gotten so many highlighters recently---so glad I didn't!!  I was only moved to get one CT lipstick and that was
> Hepburn Honey.  It's really nice as you know but I'm not a fan of its packaging.
> 
> 
> ...


  The lipstick packaging is horrendous.  My Hourglass lipsticks cost less and the case is so heavy and pretty.  I'm still waiting to hear back from them on replacing Miss Kensington and Hepburn Honey.  The NP packaging is pretty, but it feels cheap to me as well.  The Dreamy Glow highlighter almost flew out of my hand today and I was fully prepared to go down with it to prevent a disaster, lol.  I think that for the price, the packaging should be made of better materials.  It is pretty to look at though and I don't regret my purchase at all.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I love hearing that!!!  I almost skipped it because I've gotten so many highlighters recently---so glad I didn't!!  I was only moved to get one CT lipstick and that was
> Hepburn Honey.  It's really nice as you know but I'm not a fan of its packaging.
> 
> 
> ...








 Truth


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> *Just make sure the corner you sit in is the one facing your overflowing stash loool.*
> 
> UNSEE!! UNSEE!!!






 I missed this the first time around Miss Shars


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> *The lipstick packaging is horrendou*s.  My Hourglass lipsticks cost less and the case is so heavy and pretty.  I'm still waiting to hear back from them on replacing Miss Kensington and Hepburn Honey.  *The NP packaging is pretty, but it feels cheap to me as well*.  T*he Dreamy Glow highlighter almost flew out of my hand today and I was fully prepared to go down with it to prevent a disaster, lol.*  I think that for the price, the packaging should be made of better materials.  It is pretty to look at though and I don't regret my purchase at all.


    I guess that's why I've been a bit reluctant to go all-in w/this brand.  I have quite a few items but not like other 
   brands that I absolutely love. 

   Good save w/the near disaster and your DG.  I shattered a Dior limited edition highlighter some time ago and 
   wanted to cry every time I looked at it.  Shars recently coached me through fixing it and it's like new---performs like 
   nothing ever happened to it.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I guess that's why I've been a bit reluctant to go all-in w/this brand.  I have quite a few items but not like other
> brands that I absolutely love.
> 
> Good save w/the near disaster and your DG.  I shattered a Dior limited edition highlighter some time ago and
> ...


  Yeah, I think this brand is still in the tweaking phase, but I think she's too busy promoting it to address the changes that need to be made.  I see her everywhere now.  A few months ago, I didn't even know who she was.  I do appreciate her aesthetic though and that's why I ordered so many things, I just simply loved them.  I am always drawn to true artistry and the genius of designing a collection, all while paying homage to an icon in the industry.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Ladies, I just picked up some goodies from the drugstore.  Has anyone checked out the New Maybelline highlight powders!  They have several.  I picked up the mauve color and their new  blushes which have a dewy finish. They can be used as highlighters depending on your skintone.  Also found the Sonia Kashuk highlighter which is a supposed dupe for the Pat McGrath favorite by Madina. Here are some pics;


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 24, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


>


  Sooooo tell me how you feel about that SK?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 24, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Sooooo tell me how you feel about that SK?


 Lol!!! It's quite nice.  You just have to be careful not to blend it away. And when you layer a powder over it...,gasp! This and the mauve powder are my favorite so far.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 24, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> 208 isn't on the website though


 200 is a dupe for superb, if you don't have it.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 24, 2015)

Went to a CCO on Thurs and got MAC's MSF in the limited edition shade Stereo Rose. Then got NYX's Illuminator in Chaotic yesterday which is probably similar (I'm a mess). Both are gorg though! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Yeah, I think this brand is still in the tweaking phase, but* I think she's too busy promoting it to address the changes that need to be made. * I see her everywhere now.  A few months ago, I didn't even know who she was.  I do appreciate her aesthetic though and that's why I ordered so many things, I just simply loved them.  I am always drawn to true artistry and the genius of designing a collection, all while paying homage to an icon in the industry.
> So, so true.  She has done many products well and continues to struggle with others.  I don't care for the packaged looks----good concept but not too pragmatic.
> One size will never fit all.   I'm glad she's unbundled those.
> 
> ...


  Very nice PGD!!!!  Thanks for the pics & swatches.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've been doing that the last few days with the powder I got. I'm thinking of returning it. I'm just not liking it as much as my meteorites. I'm not noticing a difference in the way I do with the meteorites. I purchased diffused light.


 
  Try Dim Light with CP- we seem to have similar complexions.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 25, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Try Dim Light with CP- we seem to have similar complexions.


  Thanks! I will definitely do this!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lmao Dili, wat did you do?? ! Kiko USA website is now up and most items are 50% off!! :haha:


  From my mouth to Kiko's ears


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Beautiful!  What's the red object? My first instinct was wallet, but it's not quite right.


  That's a palette of small lipstick samples.  It is super cute and has a magnetic closure---leave it to Dior!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Well that's enough for me.  Ordering!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 26, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Well that's enough for me.  Ordering!


Well, I tried to order it.  Dior's website will let me enter a different shipping and billing address, but then it keeps changing them to the same address.  Packages are stolen from my house, so I have everything delivered to work.  Now I have to ask my friend to order it.  Annoying.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Well, I tried to order it.  Dior's website will let me enter a different shipping and billing address, but then it keeps changing them to the same address.  Packages are stolen from my house, so I have everything delivered to work.  Now I have to ask my friend to order it.  Annoying.


    That's insane-----I always use different shipping & billing addresses because we live in two states and go back & forth.  I'm positive I did it for the Dior highlighter.
   Do you have a profile set up on  the site?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2015)

I just ordered NARS Tribulation! I have high hopes. And now my two month (at least) no-buy has officially begun. I look forward to living vicariously through you ladies and growing an epic wishlist. I'm pretty sure my first purchase once the no-buy is up with be Colour Pop highlighters and lip products.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 26, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hi Ladies, I just picked up some goodies from the drugstore.  Has anyone checked out the New Maybelline highlight powders!  They have several.  I picked up the mauve color and their new  blushes which have a dewy finish. They can be used as highlighters depending on your skintone.  Also found the Sonia Kashuk highlighter which is a supposed dupe for the Pat McGrath favorite by Madina. Here are some pics;


  Gorg. I love drugstore stuff! I have the l.e SK bronzing stick from her Spring Collection Arabian Dreams but never tried any of her highlighting ones. Gotta look into that mauve Maybelline powder. Thanks.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 27, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Well, I tried to order it.  Dior's website will let me enter a different shipping and billing address, but then it keeps changing them to the same address.  Packages are stolen from my house, so I have everything delivered to work.  Now I have to ask my friend to order it.  Annoying.
> That's insane-----I always use different shipping & billing addresses because we live in two states and go back & forth.  I'm positive I did it for the Dior highlighter.
> Do you have a profile set up on  the site?


Setting up an account solved it!  Thanks, @Medgal07!!!  You saved lives.


----------



## Shars (Jul 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I missed this the first time around Miss Shars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Setting up an account solved it!  Thanks, @Medgal07!!!  You saved lives.


 Oh I'm so glad Bosch!  I can't wait to hear what you think of it!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 27, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think you got a dud! Mine was butter from the get go. I actually over applied it when I first used it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have to go look for those powders stat, lol. The mosaic looking ones?

  Deer Park girl! They had all of the Toledo glasses but Oxblood too. 3 Simpson's lip glasses. Sharon Osbourne lipglasses, Kelly Osbourne MSF and a lip liner, RiRi holiday bundle with the VG lipsticks, Maleficent stuff, Kinky Boots Kinky lipstick (my sis got that along with La Vie En Rouge and Pander Me). I got Pander Me and the unreleased Frankly Fresh lipglass from the Temp Rising collection and the Stereo Rose. Then 3 UD liquid liners from the Lancome outlet ($5 each!) and a UD lip gloss. I didn't go in


----------



## montREALady (Jul 27, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hi Ladies, I just picked up some goodies from the drugstore.  Has anyone checked out the New Maybelline highlight powders!  They have several.  I picked up the mauve color and their new  blushes which have a dewy finish. They can be used as highlighters depending on your skintone.  Also found the Sonia Kashuk highlighter which is a supposed dupe for the Pat McGrath favorite by Madina. Here are some pics;


  Question, is the Maybelline mosaic one "Mauve"?  I see it here but it doesn't say "New" like yours so I'm wondering if you're talking about something newer...thanks!


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Jul 27, 2015)

DAT GLOW DOE!!! I'M OBSESSED WITH CHAMPAGNE POP! I hope you ladies are enjoying it just as much! I can't stop bathing in it!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 27, 2015)

andicandi3x12 said:


> DAT GLOW DOE!!! I'M OBSESSED WITH CHAMPAGNE POP! I hope you ladies are enjoying it just as much! I can't stop bathing in it!


  OMG I can't with the "bathing" part!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Question, is the Maybelline mosaic one "Mauve"?  I see it here but it doesn't say "New" like yours so I'm wondering if you're talking about something newer...thanks!


 The color is mauve.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 27, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> The color is mauve.


  Oh! Thanks! I've seen it before and it looked just regular. Your swatches tho'


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh! Thanks! I've seen it before and it looked just regular. Your swatches tho' :eyelove:


 lol.  It looks so good over MAC dirty plum blush


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 27, 2015)

I picked up the Smashbox LA Lights stick thingie in "Hollywood & Highlight" today and I think it might satisfy my Madina Milano craving for now. The color is kinda of a sandy beige and the texture is smooth and emollient and doesn't seem to jack up my foundation when I swipe it on my cheekbones and the bridge of my nose. My only gripe is that it doesn't seem like much product for the $29 price tag.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

montREALady said:


> OMG I can't with the "bathing" part!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> lol. It looks so good over MAC dirty plum blush


   Oh that sound so nice!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

*WANTED:  12-Step Program for severely addicted highlighter addict!!!!!*
Today's fix:  Charlotte Tilbury* Dreamy Glow* highlighter


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *WANTED:  12-Step Program for severely addicted highlighter addict!!!!!*
> Today's fix:  Charlotte Tilbury* Dreamy Glow* highlighter


  Oh my! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It did not look that good when I swatched it in store.  I was afraid of that.  Reconsidering!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 27, 2015)

Speaking of reconsidering . . . I tried the Tribulation blush again.  I was staying in a few days ago so I decided to just put on foundation and the highlighter.  I wanted to get a sense of it without other colors distracting from it.  It was really pretty.  Very nice golden glow on the skin.  I think it will work best for me when I do my neutral blushes.  I think the stronger blushes just were overtaking the highlighter.  This is not a bam in your face highlighter so I was unsure as that is what I normally go for.  So I'm changing my mind and glad I bought it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 27, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Speaking of reconsidering . . . I tried the Tribulation blush again.  I was staying in a few days ago so I decided to just put on foundation and the highlighter.  I wanted to get a sense of it without other colors distracting from it.  It was really pretty.  Very nice golden glow on the skin.  I think it will work best for me when I do my neutral blushes.  I think the stronger blushes just were overtaking the highlighter.  This is not a bam in your face highlighter so I was unsure as that is what I normally go for.  So I'm changing my mind and glad I bought it.


  I'm definitely a more of a subtle highlighter girl so now I am a super pumped for Tribulation to arrive. It sounds like it could be a go-to highlighter for me.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 27, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Speaking of reconsidering . . . I tried the Tribulation blush again.  I was staying in a few days ago so I decided to just put on foundation and the highlighter.  I wanted to get a sense of it without other colors distracting from it.  It was really pretty.  Very nice golden glow on the skin.  I think it will work best for me when I do my neutral blushes.  I think the stronger blushes just were overtaking the highlighter.  This is not a bam in your face highlighter so I was unsure as that is what I normally go for.  So I'm changing my mind and glad I bought it.


  Ooo Thanks!! I am actually waiting for sephora to have it! Since the availability says aug 1, I hope they will have it in the stores too by sunday so that i can pick it up during the rouge event!!

  Edit: of course I need more highlighters!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I picked up the Smashbox LA Lights stick thingie in "Hollywood & Highlight" today and I think it might satisfy my Madina Milano craving for now. The color is kinda of a sandy beige and the texture is smooth and emollient and doesn't seem to jack up my foundation when I swipe it on my cheekbones and the bridge of my nose. My only gripe is that it doesn't seem like much product for the $29 price tag.


 Does it have shimmer?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh my!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   ICL, that's a pretty heavy swatch for the camera.  True highlighter addicts like us know you can control the intensity through your application.  This is a really nice highlighter.
  It surprised even me.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 27, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Does it have shimmer?


  Yup! But it's kind of sheer? Like... I'm not sure it's actually possible to overdo it with this one (it might just look shiny if you did, but definitely not glittery). I swatched it on the back of my hand at Ulta, and I swatched a similar stick thing from It Cosmetics next to it, and the Smashbox one was more subtle, and looked more refined. 

  Hold on... lemme grab it and swipe it on the back of my hand again...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ooo Thanks!! I am actually waiting for sephora to have it! Since the availability says aug 1, I hope they will have it in the stores too by sunday so that i can pick it up during the rouge event!!
> 
> *Edit: of course I need more highlighters!!*






Of course we YOU do.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yup! But it's kind of sheer? Like... I'm not sure it's actually possible to overdo it with this one (it might just look shiny if you did, but definitely not glittery). I swatched it on the back of my hand at Ulta, and I swatched a similar stick thing from It Cosmetics next to it, and the Smashbox one was more subtle, and looked more refined.
> 
> Hold on... lemme grab it and swipe it on the back of my hand again...


  Okay... here we go, a pretty heavy swatch:





  It's slightly more beige in person, without the white-ish cast the camera is picking up.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 27, 2015)

That's nice.  I don't want glitter.  That looks smoother.  Oh, oh, wait!  Look at what just jumped in my sephora cart!!! Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> That's nice. I don't want glitter. That looks smoother.* Oh, oh, wait! Look at what just jumped in my sephora cart!!! L*ol


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *WANTED:  12-Step Program for severely addicted highlighter addict!!!!!*
> Today's fix:  Charlotte Tilbury* Dreamy Glow* highlighter


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 27, 2015)

Quick question for all of my highlighter addicts out there lol Am I the only one that is not super impressed with LG Gilded Honey.... I feel like I already have tons like it.

  Don't hurt me.

  lol.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jul 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *[COLOR=0000FF]WANTED:  12-Step Program for severely addicted highlighter addict!!!!![/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]Today's fix:  Charlotte Tilbury *Dreamy Glow* highlighter[/COLOR]


 That's sooo pretty!!! Wow Meddy u really know how to pick em


----------



## Monsy (Jul 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ooo Thanks!! I am actually waiting for sephora to have it! Since the availability says aug 1, I hope they will have it in the stores too by sunday so that i can pick it up during the rouge event!!
> 
> Edit: of course I need more highlighters!!


  i saw on IG and someone else mentioned they have the whole fall collection but there is no spot for tribulation at all


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 27, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i saw on IG and someone else mentioned they have the whole fall collection but there is no spot for tribulation at all :huh:


 Oh no!! Whyyyy???? Last weekend I checked with my local sephora and they had the shadows and glosses but I assumed they would be getting the rest later since the collection wasn't in the display yet!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 27, 2015)

maybe they will change the display on the 1st ?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 27, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Quick question for all of my highlighter addicts out there lol Am I the only one that is not super impressed with LG Gilded Honey.... I feel like I already have tons like it. It's nice but not otherworldly  Don't hurt me.  lol.


  It's nice but not other worldly!  I personally want something that makes me look like my cheeks are wet.  Like dew on a rose


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *[COLOR=0000FF]WANTED:  12-Step Program for severely addicted highlighter addict!!!!![/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]Today's fix:  Charlotte Tilbury *Dreamy Glow* highlighter[/COLOR]


  Oh my, it is so beautiful!! ️


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Quick question for all of my highlighter addicts out there lol Am I the only one that is not super impressed with LG Gilded Honey.... I feel like I already have tons like it.
> 
> Don't hurt me.
> 
> ...


   Thank you PC


----------



## boschicka (Jul 27, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> Quick question for all of my highlighter addicts out there lol Am I the only one that is not super impressed with LG Gilded Honey.... I feel like I already have tons like it.
> 
> Don't hurt me.
> 
> lol.


Which ones do you have that are like it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> It's nice but not other worldly*! I personally want something that makes me look like my cheeks are wet. Like dew on a rose*


   You need Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*.  It gives your face a non-oily glow and makes your highlighter pop!!  You can find it at Barney's or Tatcha.com.


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 28, 2015)

My Dior Cosmopolite Illuminating Powder arrived today! Super excited to try this beauty out!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *[COLOR=0000FF]WANTED:  12-Step Program for severely addicted highlighter addict!!!!![/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]Today's fix:  Charlotte Tilbury *Dreamy Glow* highlighter[/COLOR]


 All the yes in the world!!!!! The packaging is stunning!    





Lipsnliner said:


> Quick question for all of my highlighter addicts out there lol Am I the only one that is not super impressed with LG Gilded Honey.... I feel like I already have tons like it.  Don't hurt me.  lol.


 Nope I skipped it too.   





boschicka said:


> Which ones do you have that are like it?


 Whisper of gilt for one


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You need Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*.  It gives your face a non-oily glow and makes your highlighter pop!!  You can find it at Barney's or Tatcha.com.[/COLOR]


 Ooooooh that sounds nice!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> boschicka said:
> 
> 
> > Which ones do you have that are like it?
> ...


  Nice, keep the list coming.  I'll have to do some swatching tonight.  Of course I won't get rid of any overlap.  I've already confessed: I am a highlighter HOARDER!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Ooooooh that sounds nice!


   It is.  If you don't want to commit to a full size, try the travel size first.  This could be life-changing PGD!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> PrettyGirlDoc said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooooh that sounds nice!
> ...


  So what does this mean for NARS Tribulation?  Yea or Nay?


----------



## montREALady (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> That's one I don't have.
> 
> ...


  I got LG Ballerina recently when I saw it pop back up at Nordies and was ready to get Gilded Honey last Fri @ Ulta with my coupon then swatched them side by side and though not the same I felt like I didn't need Gilded Honey and just left it. But I want WOG so maybe I should get it? The only thing that I have that's a bright gold like that is the Josie Maran liquid one (I think)...but that's...liquid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Meddy that is gorg! Wow!!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> With your help Your Majesty Dilli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't even have a whole lot like a lot of you ladies and my sister thinks I have issues when she was here last week and saw my highlighter/blush train case


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I got LG Ballerina recently when I saw it pop back up at Nordies and was ready to get Gilded Honey last Fri @ Ulta with my coupon then swatched them side by side and though not the same I felt like I didn't need Gilded Honey and just left it. But I want WOG so maybe I should get it? The only thing that I have that's a bright gold like that is the Josie Maran liquid one (I think)...but that's...liquid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is definitely like Whisper of gilt in my mind...beautiful golden (white gold) shade. I find it is a fraction more of a warm golden than whisper of gilt... like 10% You have to swatch them and examine them in good lighting to see the difference. It's almost negligible.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I don't even have a whole lot like a lot of you ladies and my sister thinks I have issues when she was here last week and saw my highlighter/blush train case


  I don't tell my sisters or show my sisters---we all live in different states.  One is into makeup-not to the extent that I am and one is not, at all  I don't even show my 
  daughter because she's not into makeup like that.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 28, 2015)

Lipsnliner said:


> It is definitely like Whisper of gilt in my mind...beautiful golden (white gold) shade. I find it is a fraction more of a warm golden than whisper of gilt... like 10% You have to swatch them and examine them in good lighting to see the difference. It's almost negligible.


 You know what's giving me life? My $6 Wet n Wild Fergie Hollywood Blvd highlighter! I'll chill.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you Miss Monte[/COLOR] :kiss:     [COLOR=0000FF]I don't tell my sisters or show my sisters---we all live in different states.  One is into makeup-not to the extent that I am and one is not, at all  I don't even show my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  daughter because she's not into[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] makeup like that.[/COLOR] :sigh:


  Oh my sis is super into makeup, she just hasn't fallen into the highlighter rabbit hole


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh my sis is super into makeup, she just hasn't fallen into the highlighter rabbit hole






Time for you to take her by the hand and pull her in!!!!


----------



## Lipsnliner (Jul 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> You know what's giving me life? My $6 Wet n Wild Fergie Hollywood Blvd highlighter! I'll chill.   I was SO surprised by that one! It looks amazing on, just not so much in the cheap pan. lol.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Time for you to take her by the hand and pull her in!!!![/COLOR]


  She bought MAC's l.e.Stereo Rose MSF last week at the CCO. That's a start! Lol  





Lipsnliner said:


> montREALady said:
> 
> 
> > You know what's giving me life? My $6 Wet n Wild Fergie Hollywood Blvd highlighter! I'll chill.   I was SO surprised by that one! It looks amazing on, just not so much in the cheap pan. lol.


  Yeah I passed it up and down before buying it. And only after I think it was Jenise came in here with amazing swatches!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah I passed it up and down before buying it. And only after I think it was Jenise came in here with amazing swatches!






Well done Monte!!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :bigthumb: [COLOR=0000FF]Well done Monte!!!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


----------



## jenise (Jul 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> She bought MAC's l.e.Stereo Rose MSF last week at the CCO. That's a start! Lol Yeah I passed it up and down before buying it. And only after I think it was Jenise came in here with amazing swatches!


 ️ I just pulled mine out again, so amazing for the price!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2015)

Because we discussed the highlighter here as well, cross posting!!


----------



## jenise (Jul 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Because we discussed the highlighter here as well, cross posting!!


 Well..... Now I need all 3


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2015)

jenise said:


> Well..... Now I need all 3


  Happy to help Jen


----------



## boschicka (Jul 29, 2015)

jenise said:


> Well..... Now I need all 3


  Yup!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 29, 2015)

jenise said:


> ️ I just pulled mine out again, so amazing for the price!!


  I swear I wore it the other day and people freaked out re my makeup! $40 highlighters, nothing.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 29, 2015)

My newest babies: Gerard Cosmetics Lucy, Hourglass Radiant Light, Dose of Color sun kissed


----------



## cocomomo80 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ohhh man! Why did I have to see that Gerard Cosmetic powder? Now, it *must* be mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  When did that come out? I completely missed that one.


----------



## amillion (Jul 29, 2015)

I also picked up sephoras deluxe sample in opal. Not a fan of their formulation but I can use body highlighter. Anyway I picked up one of makeup revolutions highlighters in ulta today in golden lights. Its so pretty. I have never heard of makeup revolution but later googled and found out they are a well known london brand. For 6 bucks this highlighter is gorgeous. Pretty sheen and no glitter..


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

amillion said:


> I also picked up sephoras deluxe sample in opal. Not a fan of their formulation but I can use body highlighter. Anyway I picked up one of makeup revolutions highlighters in ulta today in golden lights. Its so pretty. I have never heard of makeup revolution but later googled and found out they are a well known london brand. For 6 bucks this highlighter is gorgeous. Pretty sheen and no glitter..


  The Opal liquid you got? The powders are so nice!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

Oh fyi, my Target has the Sonia Kashuk Sahara Sunset highlighter on clearance for like $11.34 or something (reg $20). Imagine I stalked it and to see it on clearance. I also haven't worn it since that first time after I got it...


----------



## amillion (Jul 30, 2015)

No I got the presses sample. I love those sizes. No way I would use up a full pan of becca highlighter. I also Have samples of topaz liquid.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

amillion said:


> Have samples of topaz liquid.


  Yeah, those sizes are perfect. I have the Topaz full-sized liquid and I don't think that will ever finish. I barely use it because I can't figure out how, lolll. As a highlight only really means it will last forever. I throw it on alone all-over on the weekends when I'm out and about with the kids and I don't want to wear foundation but just want something on my face. Or I mix it with a light foundation.


----------



## amillion (Jul 30, 2015)

I mix the liquid with my foundation. There's no way I would use up full size.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 30, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Ohhh man! Why did I have to see that Gerard Cosmetic powder? Now, it *must* be mine.   When did that come out? I completely missed that one.


 I don't know but I saw quite a few IGers list it as one of their favorite highlighters.  It doesn't look like much in the pan, but on your face!!!!


----------



## Brownye20 (Jul 30, 2015)

OMG Ladies you are killing me with these Highlighters.
  Got me over drooling over here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because of you I'm slowing hoarding Highlighters and Im proud to have my all of precious


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

Dug out my Summer Opal today!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I don't know but I saw quite a few IGers list it as one of their favorite highlighters. It doesn't look like much in the pan, but on your face!!!!


  What about Marilyn? She looks brighter and screams more of a highlight for me.

  Edit: found a pic


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> What about Marilyn? She looks brighter and screams more of a highlight for me.  Edit: found a pic


 She is brighter from what I've seen but Lucy is deceiving.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> She is brighter from what I've seen but Lucy is deceiving.


  But is she even a highlight? What's your complexion? I feel like she'll just look regular on me, I'm NW45. Or maybe good as a blush. For ex, Blushed Copper isn't gold, but has a bit of punch to it. This looks pretty but I don't know, I need to see vids or something. Can you swatch on your skin instead of fingertips? I know, I'm a pain! ahahahaha!

  Edit: Do you have Blushed Copper to swatch them side by side?


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> *WANTED:  12-Step Program for severely addicted highlighter addict!!!!!*
> Today's fix:  Charlotte Tilbury* Dreamy Glow* highlighter













 $65 is not my price point


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> But is she even a highlight? What's your complexion? I feel like she'll just look regular on me, I'm NW45. Or maybe good as a blush. For ex, Blushed Copper isn't gold, but has a bit of punch to it. This looks pretty but I don't know, I need to see vids or something. Can you swatch on your skin instead of fingertips? I know, I'm a pain! ahahahaha!  Edit: Do you have Blushed Copper to swatch them side by side? :bouquet:


 StarrNicole on YouTube has swatches.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> StarrNicole on YouTube has swatches.


  Thanks, so yeah I need Lucy. Tbh, they remind me of the two WnW Fergie ones, Hollywood Blvd and Rose Golden Goddess. Just FYI, don't look up Nicole Starr on YT. I did by mistake


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks, so yeah I need Lucy. Tbh, they remind me of the two WnW Fergie ones, Hollywood Blvd and Rose Golden Goddess. Just FYI, don't look up Nicole Starr on YT. I did by mistake


 LOL!!!!! You know I had to look it up.  ROTFL


----------



## cocomomo80 (Jul 30, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I don't know but I saw quite a few IGers list it as one of their favorite highlighters. It doesn't look like much in the pan, but on your face!!!!


  I'm torn between getting *Lucy* or *Marilyn*. I honestly want both, but I'm trying to save my funds for another summer highlighter release.

*Lucy* keeps calling me, though. Lol. It sort of looks like a dupe for of Estee Lauder's Illumination Gelee in Topaz Chameleon. Or possibly, a deeper version of the highlighter in Charlotte Tilbury's Filmstar Bronze and Glow in Medium to Dark?

  But, *Marilyn* is a color I don't think I have among any of my highlighters. That gold is tempting; especially for my skin tone.

  Hmmm. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I'm torn between getting *Lucy* or *Marilyn*. I honestly want both, but I'm trying to save my funds for another summer highlighter release.  *Lucy* keeps calling me, though. Lol. It sort of looks like a dupe for of Estee Lauder's Illumination Gelee in Topaz Chameleon. Or possibly, a deeper version of the highlighter in Charlotte Tilbury's Filmstar Bronze and Glow in Medium to Dark?  But, *Marilyn* is a color I don't think I have among any of my highlighters. That gold is tempting; especially for my skin tone.  Hmmm. Decisions, decisions.


  Did you see the vid?   [VIDEO]https://youtu.be/L8HqSXjN0vU[/VIDEO]


----------



## cocomomo80 (Jul 30, 2015)

This helped a lot. Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> $65 is not my price point


 ...but, but but---I'm an addict


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I'm torn between getting *Lucy* or *Marilyn*. I honestly want both, but I'm trying to save my funds for another summer highlighter release.
> 
> *Lucy* keeps calling me, though. Lol. It sort of looks like a dupe for of Estee Lauder's Illumination Gelee in Topaz Chameleon. Or possibly, a deeper version of the highlighter in Charlotte Tilbury's Filmstar Bronze and Glow in Medium to Dark?
> 
> ...


  When in doubt----get BOTH!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> LOL!!!!! You know I had to look it up.  ROTFL


  I was like WTF?! Lolll! I'm one of those who tries to remember something then forgets, so I literally left here and got to YT and was like "Uhhhh, it's Nicole Starr!" :lol:  





cocomomo80 said:


> This helped a lot. Thank you!


 Thank the pretty doc above but yes it helped me too. Or made me more confused, lol.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]...but, but but---I'm an addict:shock: [/COLOR]


  I know boo :frenz:  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] When in doubt----get BOTH!!!!![/COLOR]


  Yup! Except I just saw a pic where Lucy looks like Laura Gellar Ballerina. Ugggh. Then Marilyn reminds me of something else. But I need at least one! I don't own any GC!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Jul 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> When in doubt----get BOTH!!!!!


  That's exactly what I just did. LOL!

  It turns out Gerard Cosmetics is having a sale, with 19% off the bundled Star Powders of Lucy and Marilyn...and an extra 35% off with free shipping coupon code on top of that.
  So I basically got 2 for 1. It all worked out in the end.

  Got what I want, and saved money while doing so. The highlighter addict in me is now satisfied.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

Then there's Audrey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe she'd be too ashy?  





cocomomo80 said:


> That's exactly what I just did. LOL!  It turns out Gerard Cosmetics is having a sale, with 19% off the bundled Star Powders of Lucy and Marilyn...and an extra 35% off with free shipping coupon code on top of that. So I basically got 2 for 1. It all worked out in the end.  Got what I want, and saved money while doing so. The highlighter addict in me is now satisfied. :happydance:


  Was thinking about doing the same thing since right before I left work! Those codes are tempting. But I'm trying to act smart. I have so many!


----------



## Psych1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]...but, but but---I'm an addict:shock: [/COLOR]


  As a newbie addict, I can relate.  Mine arrived a few days ago & I tried it yesterday, it's stunning!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Jul 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Was thinking about doing the same thing since right before I left work! Those codes are tempting. But I'm trying to act smart. I have so many!


  I did look at Audrey and thought the same thing: possibly ashy.

  My highlighter stash is in its intermediate stages. I want it to grow, but to not be ginormous. The Star Powders will make a nice addition.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I did look at Audrey and thought the same thing: possibly ashy.  My highlighter stash is in its intermediate stages. I want it to grow, but to not be ginormous. The Star Powders will make a nice addition.


  I'm starting to buy similar ones now so I know I should stop. And I just got MAC's Stereo Rose from the CCO last week. That looks like the same fam as Lucy. Rose Gold. Then I have Becca Blushed Copper and Rose Gold. I'm a sucker for gold highlighters so Marilyn is haunting me! Beeyotch!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Jul 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm starting to buy similar ones now so I know I should stop. And I just got MAC's Stereo Rose from the CCO last week. That looks like the same fam as Lucy. Rose Gold. Then I have Becca Blushed Copper and Rose Gold. I'm a sucker for gold highlighters so Marilyn is haunting me! Beeyotch!


  Hahahaha! That's that makeup itch. It keeps tauntin' at ya.

  I have all of those powders, too! I can't resist the gold either! I love copper and bronze tones _just_ as much.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Hahahaha! That's that makeup itch. It keeps tauntin' at ya.  I have all of those powders, too! I can't resist the gold either! I love copper and bronze tones _just_ as much.


  I'm going to get Lucy! Someone stop me!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Jul 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm going to get Lucy! Someone stop me!


  WAAAAAAAAIT!  You can do this! Fight the temptation!

  This is probably sooooo hypocritical coming from the same addict who bought this a few minutes ago.

  Or did you do it already? Lol


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> WAAAAAAAAIT!  You can do this! Fight the temptation!  This is probably sooooo hypocritical coming from the same addict who bought this a few minutes ago.  Or did you do it already? Lol


  ur hilarious!!  Ugggh the website is being annoying from my phone! I'd have to use my laptop. I think I still want the Becca Jaclyn Hill that's why I'll pass on Marilyn. #firstworldproblems


----------



## cocomomo80 (Jul 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Ugggh the website is being annoying from my phone! I'd have to use my laptop. I think I still want the Becca Jaclyn Hill that's why I'll pass on Marilyn. #firstworldproblems


  Hahahaha! Just trying to help.

  The Becca Jaclyn Hill is the one popular highlighter I passed on this summer. I stayed up and everything for its launch. Had it in my Sephora cart, and then decided...nawww. I might regret that someday. But I bought the Fashion Fair illuminating powders instead to get over it. Lol


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Hahahaha! Just trying to help.  The Becca Jaclyn Hill is the one popular highlighter I passed on this summer. I stayed up and everything for its launch. Had it in my Sephora cart, and then decided...nawww. I might regret that someday. But I bought the Fashion Fair illuminating powders instead to get over it. Lol


  I don't know why you just reminded me that I have Inglot and Bare Minerals illuminating powders that I've never used!! Omg my Mom had a signature Fashion Fair lipstick way back! What powders? :shock:


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Because we discussed the highlighter here as well, cross posting!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  who is this gerard cosmetics... I so need these...  


  I've only worn Champagne Pop twice. I don't know how I feel about it.  I reach for the LM highlighter we all got more.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Jul 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I don't know why you just reminded me that I have Inglot and Bare Minerals illuminating powders that I've never used!! Omg my Mom had a signature Fashion Fair lipstick way back! What powders?


  Ooohh, you don't know about the FF illuminating powders? I just learned about them about a week and a half ago. I guess they've been out for a while, but it's so difficult to find good swatches of them (except for *Air*; it's the most popular). I heard they are incredibly finely milled and beautiful.

  Here is a pic from Google that I used for reference:


----------



## montREALady (Jul 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Gorgeous, but I can't do this right now.  ^^^somebody has me on a budget.    I want!  who is this gerard cosmetics... I so need these...     I've only worn Champagne Pop twice. I don't know how I feel about it.  I reach for the LM highlighter we all got more.


 Gerard is like a beauty blogger cult fav from what I've noticed. Omg I still love Indiscretion!   





cocomomo80 said:


> Ooohh, you don't know about the FF illuminating powders? I just learned about them about a week and a half ago. I guess they've been out for a while, but it's so difficult to find good swatches of them (except for *Air*; it's the most popular). I heard they are incredibly finely milled and beautiful.  Here is a pic from Google that I used for reference:


  Ummm, stop posting okay? :shock:  Air and Metallic!!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Jul 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Air and Metallic!!


  Hahaha! Ok. No more temptations...for now. Lol

*Air* and *Metal* is what I bought. They're still on their way to me. I'm dying to see them in person.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 30, 2015)

My NARS Tribulation blush arrived today! It's very soft and pretty and subtle, the kind of product you can reach for everyday without thinking about it. Yay!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *Gorgeous, but I can't do this right now.  ^^^somebody has me on a budget.  *
> 
> I want!
> who is this gerard cosmetics... I so need these...
> ...


  Yes.....and I'm watching you





 Seriously?  Well one size doesn't fit all in makeup so it's ok to be ambivalent about CP.  I love LM Indiscretion---that is the one you're referring to right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> My NARS Tribulation blush arrived today! It's very soft and pretty and subtle, the kind of product you can reach for everyday without thinking about it. Yay!


   That's awesome


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Ugggh the website is being annoying from my phone! I'd have to use my laptop. I think I still want the Becca Jaclyn Hill that's why I'll pass on Marilyn. #firstworldproblems


   You didn't get B-CP yet Monte?  I think CP is right up your highlighter alley


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Ooohh, you don't know about the FF illuminating powders? I just learned about them about a week and a half ago. I guess they've been out for a while, but it's so difficult to find good swatches of them (except for *Air*; it's the most popular). I heard they are incredibly finely milled and beautiful.
> 
> Here is a pic from Google that I used for reference:
> 
> ...






Feeling weak are we Monte?


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Jul 31, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Ooohh, you don't know about the FF illuminating powders? I just learned about them about a week and a half ago. I guess they've been out for a while, but it's so difficult to find good swatches of them (except for *Air*; it's the most popular). I heard they are incredibly finely milled and beautiful.  Here is a pic from Google that I used for reference:


   I have air. Very subtle but pretty


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 31, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> I have air. Very subtle but pretty


Would you be willing to swatch it?


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Jul 31, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Would you be willing to swatch it?


  http://www.specktra.net/t/189884/lightbox/post/2914210/id/277710


  let me know if this pic shows up. this is the swatch i did when I first bought it


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/189884/lightbox/post/2914210/id/277710
> 
> 
> let me know if this pic shows up. this is the swatch i did when I first bought it


   Very nice GMA!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 31, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> My NARS Tribulation blush arrived today! It's very soft and pretty and subtle, the kind of product you can reach for everyday without thinking about it. Yay!


  I think I want this as well.  Who doesn't need an everday highlight?


----------



## montREALady (Jul 31, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> these are gorgeous.  I think there is a fashion fair at my local carsons...   I might swing by.
> 
> LOL!  I am going to splurge on some OCC liptars, they are 50% off at my Sephora.
> Yes discretion, I didn't think I'd love it, but I do.  I even use it as a brow highlight and love what it does to my eye looks.
> ...


  The scary part is BLANG-BLANG bright is my kind of everyday highlight so the FF may be too subtle for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ne4ver used Indiscretion as a brow highlight! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Jul 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You didn't get B-CP yet Monte?  I think CP is right up your* highlighter alley*


  Ah yes... "highlighter alley"... the beautiful, shiny, sparkly place we're all going to line up our cardboard boxes and live when we've bought ALL THE MAKEUP.


----------



## Shars (Jul 31, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Ah yes... "highlighter alley"...* the beautiful, shiny, sparkly place we're all going to line up our cardboard boxes and live when we've bought ALL THE MAKEUP. *


----------



## montREALady (Jul 31, 2015)

Shars said:


>


  The struggle is real, I'm back here on the GC website...getting Lucy


----------



## Shars (Jul 31, 2015)

montREALady said:


> The struggle is real, I'm back here on the GC website...getting Lucy








This is me being stern with you!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> :aargh: This is me being stern with you! :haha:


 :haha: to get it??


----------



## Shars (Jul 31, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> to get it??








 Order! Order in the court!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 31, 2015)

I know it's not really a highlighter but it can be used as a primer or mixed with the foundation or over the foundation - laura mercier radiance primer. I love love the bronze peachy glow it gives.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 31, 2015)

Has anyone seen this dupe of the Hourglass ambient palette by an English brand called makeup revolution?  It retails for $12.49 plus int'l shipping.  Here is the picture from their site with their swatches: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yay or Nay?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 31, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Ooohh, you don't know about the FF illuminating powders? I just learned about them about a week and a half ago. I guess they've been out for a while, but it's so difficult to find good swatches of them (except for *Air*; it's the most popular). I heard they are incredibly finely milled and beautiful.
> 
> Here is a pic from Google that I used for reference:


  I saw one of these in store and have been meaning to check it out.  I didn't know there were more colors.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Jul 31, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I saw one of these in store and have been meaning to check it out.  I didn't know there were more colors.


  I didn't look for these, in person, in stores because I wasn't sure I would find them in my area. I bought mine from Belk.com because they had all 4 shades. I can't remember if Macy's has these or not.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 31, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Lol. So you finally bought it?    I didn't look for these, in person, in stores because I wasn't sure I would find them in my area. I bought mine from Belk.com because they had all 4 shades. I can't remember if Macy's has these or not.


  Perhaps   Macy's doesn't have it, I checked earlier :haha:


----------



## montREALady (Jul 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> :aargh: This is me being stern with you! :haha:





Vineetha said:


> :haha: to get it??





Shars said:


> :smash:  Order! Order in the court! :haha:


  Omg, y'all have me cracking up!  I love my lil enablers! I bought it btw. Who shall I blame?:getyou:


----------



## montREALady (Jul 31, 2015)

Okay so HSN has a $20 off $40 code for first-time customers. Should I get the Rose Gold liquid SSP or a Too Faced eye shadow palette? This:  https://www.toofaced.com/p/eye-shadow-palettes/return-of-sexy/  I would get a chocolate bar one but I have a nut allergy and they are actually in the ingredients. I know it's cosmetic but I'm not in the mood.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 31, 2015)

still have used CP every day since getting it. I haven't even been looking at other HLs but I keep thinking about Nars Tribulation. Whyyy didn't sephora get it online? Boo.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 1, 2015)

I need that 12-step program too! Only I would consider a CCO run for 2 highlighters necessary activity prior to going to work on a Saturday!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 1, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I need that 12-step program too! Only I would consider a CCO run for 2 highlighters necessary activity prior to going to work on a Saturday!


  Which two?!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 1, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I need that 12-step program too! Only I would consider a CCO run for 2 highlighters necessary activity prior to going to work on a Saturday!


  I went to one yesterday looking for Topaz Chameleon. No luck so far.


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 1, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to one yesterday looking for Topaz Chameleon. No luck so far.


I have seen some on ebay


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Aug 1, 2015)

Anyone have NARS tribulation and have swatches? I haven't see many yet & I want it


----------



## boschicka (Aug 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I would get a chocolate bar one but I have a nut allergy and they are actually in the ingredients. I know it's cosmetic but I'm not in the mood.


  Did you make a decision on this already?  I have that palette.  Let me know if you want swatches.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Ah yes... "highlighter alley"..*. the beautiful, shiny, sparkly place we're all going to line up our cardboard boxes and live when we've bought ALL THE MAKEUP.*






But we'll look good AND be seen from outer space!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> still have used CP every day since getting it. I haven't even been looking at other HLs* but I keep thinking about Nars Tribulation. *Whyyy didn't sephora get it online? Boo.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 1, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Did you make a decision on this already?  I have that palette.  Let me know if you want swatches.


  Yeah the sale ended last night, I just went with the Becca. Mainly because I saw a dupe of that palette on Makeup Revolution and suddenly the deal didn't seem so good, lol. If you feel like doing some swatches I'd love it though. Especially the purples!!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 1, 2015)

And... Just bought #3 of the day. Someone take my cards!!!  Shades when I'm off my phone.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 1, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Shades when I'm off my phone.


  Your 3rd highlighter?? Hmmm, I bought Gerard Cosmetics Lucy and Becca Rose Gold SSP liquid yesterday alone. I may get C.Pop tomorrow when Sephora's Appreciation week starts


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 1, 2015)

I put on Guerlain Terra Ora powder today and I started to think the middle highlighter circle looked like Nars Tribulation, well in the pan at least.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 1, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Did you make a decision on this already?  I have that palette.  Let me know if you want swatches.
> Yeah the sale ended last night, I just went with the Becca. Mainly because I saw a dupe of that palette on Makeup Revolution and suddenly the deal didn't seem so good, lol. If you feel like doing some swatches I'd love it though. Especially the purples!!


  I just tried to swatch it.  Awful.  Just awful.  I'm sure they would look nicer over a primer, but if I need to use primer to even get a decent swatch, I say good day.

  ETA:  I think TF holiday palettes are a much better value.  Save your coins for some of those this holiday season.


----------



## Shars (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Which ones are you getting?   *I can't get used to those Lip Tars to save my life*---I hate the consistency but I often like the end result.  I think I only own about 2 of them.
> I really like Indiscretion and use it as well as others to HL my brows & inner corners.
> 
> 
> ...


  I have about 6 and I've NEVER used them. I can't get the hang of the delivery. I saw a post though that they're putting them in tubes now and you can apply with a wand. I wish I could pour mine into a tube with a wand lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Shades when I'm off my phone.


    I'm on a roll too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> I knowwww! Ah well.
> 
> If it's from a CCO, means you got 30% off so it's okay lol.
> 
> ...


 ​Good to know I'm not alone.  I don't even like th e way they feel on my lips---not sure a magic wand will make any difference for me.


----------



## Shars (Aug 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Good to know I'm not alone.  I don't even like th e way they feel on my lips---not sure a magic wand will make any difference for me.


  They are really weird. OCC's nail polishes though!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wearing one called Distortion for our Metals challenge this week!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 1, 2015)

OK, I'm all glowy now.

  Highlighter #1: Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick- Apricot (from CCO)- you ladies gave me a lemming to try my first Shimmer Brick!

  Highlighter #2: MAC Mineralize Skinflash- Soft & Gentle (from CCO, in the old packaging)- I went back and forth on this so many times at the counter, so I pulled the trigger at CCO. Next up: Lightscapade.

  I thought I was done; I went to work.

  Then, I ran up to NM to pick up my TF foundation that I ordered for store pickup. I saw that my SA was working, so I wandered over to chat with her about the ombres.

  And then I made the mistake of saying to her that I was planning to skip Moodlight because there was no way it could work on me. It was like I'd just said "challenge issued."  And holy crud, it's stunning on.

  So yes, Tom Ford Moodlight followed me home.

  Three highlighters in one day for the person who didn't wear highlighter until recently. *mumble* enablers


----------



## montREALady (Aug 1, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I just tried to swatch it.  Awful.  Just awful.  I'm sure they would look nicer over a primer, but if I need to use primer to even get a decent swatch, I say good day.  ETA:  I think TF holiday palettes are a much better value.  Save your coins for some of those this holiday season.


  Thanks for the tip...I don't own any of their palettes. Mainly UD and ABH.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 1, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> OK, I'm all glowy now.  Highlighter #1: Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick- Apricot (from CCO)- you ladies gave me a lemming to try my first Shimmer Brick!  Highlighter #2: MAC Mineralize Skinflash- Soft & Gentle (from CCO, in the old packaging)- I went back and forth on this so many times at the counter, so I pulled the trigger at CCO. Next up: Lightscapade.  I thought I was done; I went to work.  Then, I ran up to NM to pick up my TF foundation that I ordered for store pickup. I saw that my SA was working, so I wandered over to chat with her about the ombres.  And then I made the mistake of saying to her that I was planning to skip Moodlight because there was no way it could work on me. It was like I'd just said "challenge issued."  And holy crud, it's stunning on.  So yes, Tom Ford Moodlight followed me home.  Three highlighters in one day for the person who didn't wear highlighter until recently. *mumble* enablers


  Next time I get to the CCO I'm going to need LightscapadeLightscapade, it's gorg. I chose Stereo Rose over it last time.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Next time I get to the CCO I'm going to need LightscapadeLightscapade, it's gorg. I chose Stereo Rose over it last time.


 
  Mine didn't have it; it's merely a wish that I can find it at a CCO.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> OK, I'm all glowy now.
> 
> Highlighter #1:* Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick- Apricot* (from CCO)- you ladies gave me a lemming to try my first Shimmer Brick!
> 
> ...







*WELL DONE!*!!!!!   I glad you didn't skip Moonlight! 



Yes, Lightscapade is good!  Okay so what about Dior Diorskin Nude *Cosmopolite* Illuminator and 
      Charlotte Tilbury* Dreamy Glow *highlighter???  Also, Charlotte Tilbury B*ronze & Glow Medium/Dark* and* Sun Tan & Sun Light*.  Oh, and I almost forgot to mention 
      NARS *Jubilation*.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 2, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Yay or Nay?


----------



## montREALady (Aug 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> It looks pretty, although not like a dupe for the Hourglass Ambient Light powders.


  Ditto. It _is_ nice though indeed...that website is trouble. I need to stay away.


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 2, 2015)

I have a few items from that brand coming from Ulta... Couldn't resist the combo of an extra 20% off code for online (used mine in-store), gift card, and points. Will report back to the class when they come in. Even with Ulta slow shipping, should be probably Thursday-ish.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2015)

I bought Becca Champagne Gold today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I know everyone hates it.  But somebody liked it.  Was it @Twinkle_Twinkle?

  There's a Lord & Taylor next to Sephora and I never go in there.  I just thought "let me run in just to see what they carry."  Well lo and behold a Becca Counter with Champagne Gold staring at me.  It was in the regular display and labeled.  I rubbed some on my hand and really liked how it looked when I blended it a lot.  The SA went to look for it but she is not the regular counter person.  I forgot to tell her it was probably in special packaging and I came around to the drawer and there were tons of them.  Also they had the 3 liquid highlighter set.  I think they got all of Sephora's leftovers.  I like the idea of layering them that was mentioned here so I'm giving it a go.

  The only thing is . . . Bobbi Brown Nectar was to be next on my list.  I was thinking of ordering it today maybe.  I thought I already had it but it was Apricot that I had.  I could have sworn Nectar was the one I was going crazy over last summer.  I'm wondering how I ended up with Apricot instead.  Maybe Apricot was more limited so that's how I decided.  I don't know but I want it.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I bought Becca Champagne Gold today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YAAAAAS! @Twinkle_Twinkle and I are the only ones who like Champagne Gold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's so pretty! You're going to love it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> YAAAAAS! @Twinkle_Twinkle and I are the only ones who like Champagne Gold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Goodie.  I'm not alone.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 2, 2015)

I picked up the Sephora Radiant Luminizing Drops in Ultralight today at the Sephora VIBR event and I'm totally all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about them. Superfine shimmer, thin consistency for easy blending, and I can mix them with primer/foundation/BB cream/unicorn tears. They're kind of a much thinner version of the Beccas SSP liquid (which I quite like, but it can run just a little thick for me). The Ultralight shade is kind of a pale bronze, not too warm, not too cool. Just lovely.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I bought Becca Champagne Gold today! :shock:    I know everyone hates it.  But somebody liked it.  Was it @Twinkle_Twinkle ?  There's a Lord & Taylor next to Sephora and I never go in there.  I just thought "let me run in just to see what they carry."  Well lo and behold a Becca Counter with Champagne Gold staring at me.  It was in the regular display and labeled.  I rubbed some on my hand and really liked how it looked when I blended it a lot.  The SA went to look for it but she is not the regular counter person.  I forgot to tell her it was probably in special packaging and I came around to the drawer and there were tons of them.  Also they had the 3 liquid highlighter set.  I think they got all of Sephora's leftovers.  I like the idea of layering them that was mentioned here so I'm giving it a go.  The only thing is . . . Bobbi Brown Nectar was to be next on my list.  I was thinking of ordering it today maybe.  I thought I already had it but it was Apricot that I had.  I could have sworn Nectar was the one I was going crazy over last summer.  I'm wondering how I ended up with Apricot instead.  Maybe Apricot was more limited so that's how I decided.  I don't know but I want it.


  Where was this, Manhattan?


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 2, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Yay or Nay?


  I've heard of this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I thought the Hourglass ALP dupe was actually the *Makeup Revolution *[Highlight]* Radiant Lights Palette*. I've heard a lot of good reviews about it. I wanted to get my hands on that palette, but Ulta doesn't have it! Urmmm...but I think I would be just fine with having that _Glow_ shade on its own, though.
_This is one of the better swatch pics I found online that offer a good look at the palette's colors._

Hourglass Dim Light = ​*Breathe​* Hourglass Incandescent Light = ​*Exhale*​ Hourglass Radiant Light = ​*Glow*​


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh Goodie.  I'm not alone.


  Welcome to the club!!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Aug 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I bought Becca Champagne Gold today! :shock:    I know everyone hates it.  But somebody liked it.  Was it @Twinkle_Twinkle ?  There's a Lord & Taylor next to Sephora and I never go in there.  I just thought "let me run in just to see what they carry."  Well lo and behold a Becca Counter with Champagne Gold staring at me.  It was in the regular display and labeled.  I rubbed some on my hand and really liked how it looked when I blended it a lot.  The SA went to look for it but she is not the regular counter person.  I forgot to tell her it was probably in special packaging and I came around to the drawer and there were tons of them.  Also they had the 3 liquid highlighter set.  I think they got all of Sephora's leftovers.  I like the idea of layering them that was mentioned here so I'm giving it a go.  The only thing is . . . Bobbi Brown Nectar was to be next on my list.  I was thinking of ordering it today maybe.  I thought I already had it but it was Apricot that I had.  I could have sworn Nectar was the one I was going crazy over last summer.  I'm wondering how I ended up with Apricot instead.  Maybe Apricot was more limited so that's how I decided.  I don't know but I want it.


  I have & love it too!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Aug 2, 2015)

I went to Nordstrom yesterday & swatched NARS tribulation. It's beautiful. Of course I bought it lol. Along with the new audacious mascara. I like it. It reminds me of Chanel de volume


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 2, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> I went to Nordstrom yesterday & swatched NARS tribulation. It's beautiful. Of course I bought it lol. Along with the new audacious mascara. I like it. It reminds me of Chanel de volume


  The Nars MA was raving over the mascara saying "you have to get it."  I think she forgot she gave me a sample.  I don't know what I did with it.  Yikes!  I just have 2 many mascaras open at the moment to buy another right now.  I love Le Volume so I will try it soon.


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Aug 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> The Nars MA was raving over the mascara saying "you have to get it."  I think she forgot she gave me a sample.  I don't know what I did with it.  Yikes!  I just have 2 many mascaras open at the moment to buy another right now.  I love Le Volume so I will try it soon.


  LE volume is my fav mascara & the only one I was using until yesterday when I bought the new NARS one lol. The brush is longer with longer bristles than Chanel but it's a great mascara!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I bought Becca Champagne Gold today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





You bought Polenta/Cornmeal????  Honestly, the color is a bit over the top but it can work.  I tried giving it more of a chance, and it really can work.  It's just not and 
   never will be a go-to highlighter for me.  I happen to LOVE Nectar----very pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> I went to Nordstrom yesterday & swatched NARS tribulation. It's beautiful. Of course I bought it lol. Along with the new audacious mascara. I like it. It reminds me of Chanel de volume


   In a moment of weakness I ordered Tribulation and Jubilation----I  hope I like them


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 2, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> I went to Nordstrom yesterday & swatched NARS tribulation. It's beautiful. Of course I bought it lol. Along with the new audacious mascara. I like it. It reminds me of Chanel de volume


  I need to swing by nordstrom next weekend and swatch tribulation. sigh! like I need another highlighter.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 2, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I've heard of this! :yahoo:  But I thought the Hourglass ALP dupe was actually the *Makeup Revolution* [Highlight] *Radiant Lights Palette*. I've heard a lot of good reviews about it. I wanted to get my hands on that palette, but Ulta doesn't have it! Urmmm...but I think I would be just fine with having that _Glow_ shade on its own, though. _This is one of the better swatch pics I found online that offer a good look at the palette's colors._ [COLOR=666666]Hourglass Dim Light =[/COLOR]​ *[COLOR=800000]Breathe​[/COLOR]* [COLOR=666666]Hourglass Incandescent Light =[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=800000]*Exhale*​[/COLOR] [COLOR=666666]Hourglass Radiant Light =[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=800000]*Glow*​[/COLOR]


  Oh, ok!  Wrong picture.  Sorry guys.  No wonder no one was feeling it.  Lol the second pic makes more sense! Thanks


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 2, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I've heard of this! :yahoo:  But I thought the Hourglass ALP dupe was actually the *Makeup Revolution* [Highlight] *Radiant Lights Palette*. I've heard a lot of good reviews about it. I wanted to get my hands on that palette, but Ulta doesn't have it! Urmmm...but I think I would be just fine with having that _Glow_ shade on its own, though. _This is one of the better swatch pics I found online that offer a good look at the palette's colors._ [COLOR=666666]Hourglass Dim Light =[/COLOR]​ *[COLOR=800000]Breathe​[/COLOR]* [COLOR=666666]Hourglass Incandescent Light =[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=800000]*Exhale*​[/COLOR] [COLOR=666666]Hourglass Radiant Light =[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=800000]*Glow*​[/COLOR]


  I've had this palette for some time and I LOOOOVE IT!!! It wears longer on me than my Hourglass Dim Light powder. I ordered it directly from the website, and shipping wasn't too bad. It came quicker than stuff I've ordered on Amazon lol. I'm shade NW43 and it's not chalky either.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 2, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I've had this palette for some time and I LOOOOVE IT!!! It wears longer on me than my Hourglass Dim Light powder. I ordered it directly from the website, and shipping wasn't too bad. It came quicker than stuff I've ordered on Amazon lol. I'm shade NW43 and it's not chalky either.


  No need to twist my arm.  I will consider it a sign from the highlight heavens since we are the same makeup shade.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I need to swing by nordstrom next weekend and swatch tribulation. sigh! like I need another highlighter.


    You must Lauren!!!!  A girl could run out of highlighters at any time---_-be prepared!!!!_


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I picked up the Sephora Radiant Luminizing Drops in Ultralight today at the Sephora VIBR event and I'm totally all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Nice!!!!   ENJOY!!!  I love mixing the liquids with my foundation----I find them too cumbersome for me to use on their own


----------



## Saiti Ah (Aug 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> In a moment of weakness I ordered Tribulation and Jubilation----I  hope I like them


  Jubilation is gorgeous!!! you are going to love it.....i'm trying to resist buying Tribulation


----------



## amillion (Aug 2, 2015)

I have been wearing my jubilation daily since I spoke of it in this thread. I need to put it away for a bit. This week I will be wearing my makeup revolution highlighter in golden lights.


----------



## amillion (Aug 2, 2015)

I need to put to use the highlighters I have now. It's silly that I have so many. I finally organized them all in a tray. Just sad. I will probably never hit pan on any of these.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

amillion said:


> *I have been wearing my jubilation daily since I spoke of it in this thread.* I need to put it away for a bit. This week I will be wearing my makeup revolution highlighter in golden lights.


 I'm so glad to hear this----great feedback



That's so funny that you have force yourself NOT to use it.  That's when you know a product is really good!!!! 
   Well, good luck with that!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2015)

amillion said:


> I need to put to use the highlighters I have now. It's silly that I have so many. I finally organized them all in a tray. Just sad. I will probably never hit pan on any of these.


     Oh I feel that way sometimes too but that doesn't seem to stop me


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 2, 2015)

I went to a cco for the first time today because I was in Las Vegas and I got my first shimmer brick in lilac rose and I also grabbed some Mac strobe liquid, full of joy blush, moth pressed pigment and the lilac prep and prime cc illuminating powder. I hope I like the shimmer brick it looked pretty on my hand. I forgot to look closely for any of the Estée Lauder gelees but I remember quickly scanning over their stuff and I didn't see any. It was hard to limit myself to only a few things.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2015)

Saiti Ah said:


> Jubilation is gorgeous!!! you are going to love it.....i'm trying to resist buying Tribulation


  Anyone have Frenzy? Looks nice too, and Craving. I need to check these out in store, I've only swatched Fervor in the past and loved it.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I feel that way sometimes too but that doesn't seem to stop me


  Me neither.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone have Frenzy? Looks nice too, and Craving. I need to check these out in store, I've only swatched Fervor in the past and loved it.


  my wish list is jubilation, craving and frenzy

  My tribulation order is arriving tomorrow


----------



## Monsy (Aug 3, 2015)

Meddy please keep me posted on Jubilation


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> my wish list is jubilation, craving and frenzy
> 
> My tribulation order is arriving tomorrow


  Great list. I don't see Tribulation on Sephora, I'll have to Google it. I have a $20 Nordy note, I'm going to use it towards one of these. Going to Sephora today to check them out. Omg, I literally get so excited thinking about highlighters now, it's like a drug.

  Edit: Ahhh Tribulation isn't a dual that's why I couldn't find it. It's gorg.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 3, 2015)

for some reason there is no tribulation at sephora at all


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> for some reason there is no tribulation at sephora at all


  The fall collection displays at the store didnt have it either!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> for some reason there is no tribulation at sephora at all


  I just checked and didn't see it. Nordstrom has it though but I wanted to try it first...


----------



## Monsy (Aug 3, 2015)

they do not have it in stores either (sephora)


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> they do not have it in stores either (sephora)


  Yeah I see @Vineetha said she didn't see it at hers. Weird. Is it new or something?


----------



## Monsy (Aug 3, 2015)

it's part of the nars fall collection


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2015)

I went to check out the Nars blushes and CPop. I swatched Jubilation, Frenzy and Fervor. Fervor are straight up blushes. I'm leaning towards Frenzy because the two colors are not gold and one of them is a nice blush. Jubilation is gorg but both shades are similar on my hand so I can imagine as a highlight and actually one is nearly identical to CPop. Orrrrr I can get Jubilation and forget about CPop. CPop definitely feels smoother though. Decisions decisions. Craving, the darker color pretty much blends into my skin tone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Edit, pic outside


----------



## Monsy (Aug 3, 2015)

frenzy looks great on you


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> frenzy looks great on you


  Ahhh, just because you said that I might have to get it


----------



## Saiti Ah (Aug 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


>








Pretty!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2015)

I think the copper side of Fervor is so pretty but that pink is just doing nothing for me, and I can't justify spending that sort of money on just half of the duo. Le sigh. Its so pretty though… I'll just have to pretend that Ambering Rose is really a dupe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Meddy please keep me posted on Jubilation


  Will do!!!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I think the copper side of Fervor is so pretty but that pink is just doing nothing for me, and *I can't justify spending that sort of money on just half of the duo*. Le sigh. Its so pretty though… I'll just have to pretend that Ambering Rose is really a dupe.


  I've been struggling with this for a while now with these NARS blushes/highlighters.  There's not a single one that I like both of the colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I just checked and didn't see it. Nordstrom has it though but I wanted to try it first...


    I ordered mine from Nordies on Saturday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


   Oh I love how pink Fervor looks outside.  I might need that---oh Lord



​Thanks for theses swatches 
   Monte----I think


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 3, 2015)

If anyone needs more highlighters :haha:


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh I love how pink Fervor looks outside.  I might need that---oh Lord[/COLOR]:thud: [COLOR=0000FF]​Thanks for theses swatches[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Monte----I think[/COLOR]    :shock:


 Fervor was my first love from this collection :eyelove:  





Vineetha said:


> If anyone needs more highlighters :haha:


  :getyou:


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> If anyone needs more highlighters :haha:


I kinda want this


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Monte we have issues!!!![/COLOR]:hug:     ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]​Oh I can't wait to hear what you think of it!!![/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]Both my Jubilation and Tribulation arrive on Thursday[/COLOR]:happydance:     [COLOR=0000FF]Will do!!!  [/COLOR]:frenz:


 We do!!  





Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I think the copper side of Fervor is so pretty but that pink is just doing nothing for me, and I can't justify spending that sort of money on just half of the duo. Le sigh. Its so pretty though… I'll just have to pretend that Ambering Rose is really a dupe.





boschicka said:


> I've been struggling with this for a while now with these NARS blushes/highlighters.  There's not a single one that I like both of the colors.


  You both are kinda right now that I think about it. They should have made them in singles. I'd like to mix & match Fervor and Jubilation with the copper and gold. The lighter in Craving looks nice but the darker blends into my skin tone. Frenzy is probably my best bet as I can get a blush and highlighter. The lighter in Fervor can make a nice highlight. I don't need any of them tbh but as usual I'm sweating them because of this thread!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


   I got that NARS email and immediately deleted it


----------



## boschicka (Aug 3, 2015)

Quote:    I've been struggling with this for a while now with these NARS blushes/highlighters.  There's not a single one that I like both of the colors.


You both are kinda right now that I think about it. They should have made them in singles. I'd like to mix & match Fervor and Jubilation with the copper and gold. The lighter in Craving looks nice but the darker blends into my skin tone. Frenzy is probably my best bet as I can get a blush and highlighter. The lighter in Fervor can make a nice highlight. I don't need any of them tbh but as usual I'm sweating them because of this thread!


  Wait for a 20% off sale either from Sephora or NARS directly.  You've got enough to keep you busy for a while and a sale will be along before you know it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> You both are kinda right now that I think about it. They should have made them in singles. I'd like to mix & match Fervor and Jubilation with the copper and gold. The lighter in Craving looks nice but the darker blends into my skin tone. Frenzy is probably my best bet as I can get a blush and highlighter. The lighter in Fervor can make a nice highlight. I don't need any of them tbh but as usual I'm sweating them because of this thread!


  Singles would have made perfect sense.  We'll end up pairing them with what we want----defeating the purpose of the duo.  I do the same thing with my Tom Ford 
   Contouring Cheek Color Duos.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Wait for a 20% off sale either from Sephora or NARS directly.  You've got enough to keep you busy for a while and a sale will be along before you know it.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Wait for a 20% off sale either from Sephora or NARS directly.  You've got enough to keep you busy for a while and a sale will be along before you know it.


  Oh yeah for sure, I don't like paying full pop for anything. I was going to use a Nordies note if I was getting one. I also plan on using my VIB welcome 10% on my next purchase, which will likely be the ABH palette and CPop. I didn't want anything from Ulta during the sale that ended on the weekend, plus that was only 10% on prestige brands for me. I didn't know Nars had 20% sales though. When is it usually or is it random?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh yeah for sure, I don't like paying full pop for anything. I was going to use a Nordies note if I was getting one. I also plan on using my VIB welcome 10% on my next purchase, which will likely be the ABH palette and CPop. I didn't want anything from Ulta during the sale that ended on the weekend, plus that was only 10% on prestige brands for me. I didn't know Nars had 20% sales though. When is it usually or is it random?


  Hey Monte---sign up for their Emails so they can get to you when we can't.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hey Monte---sign up for their Emails so they can get to you when we can't.[/COLOR]:happydance:


  Lmaooo! I think I get their emails actually. Signed up when I wanted their foundation. Hehehe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Lmaooo! I think I get their emails actually. Signed up when I wanted their foundation. Hehehe.


  You're a rip!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 3, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Wait for a 20% off sale either from Sephora or NARS directly.  You've got enough to keep you busy for a while and a sale will be along before you know it.


  I kind of remember a sale on the Nars site but I'm not sure.  I do remember Nordstrom having a sale on Nars.  I don't know why I think they were price matching someone.  I've seen it at least twice.  I don't think it was 20% though. Occasionally you will find Nars on Sephora's sale page.  I got 2 glosses and a duo. I think they were $10 and $15.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 3, 2015)

Finally got my Fashion Fair Illuminating Powders today. I only took pics of *Metal* because *Air* swatches can be found already.
  Yeah. I'm completely sprung on this shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My highlighter demon is doing a little dance of delight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Metal* is definitely more opaque than I had anticipated. I thought it was going to be as subtle as *Air*, but it steps right out in front. The golden glow is so pretty.
  Sometimes it looks rose gold, and sometimes it looks all gold.

  Thoughts? Questions?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 3, 2015)

I saw on Instagram that Colourpop is going to do a strobing kit. I can't wait get more information.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I saw on Instagram that Colourpop is going to do a strobing kit. I can't wait get more information.






Hey Dilli!!!!!  That should be pretty interesting


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey Dilli!!!!!  That should be pretty interesting


  I think there is a pic on Specktra's Instagram. 
  https://instagram.com/specktranet/?hl=en


  I'm still getting settled. Should be back in action soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I think there is a pic on Specktra's Instagram.
> https://instagram.com/specktranet/?hl=en
> 
> 
> I'm still getting settled. Should be back in action soon.


   Thanks!!!  So get settled already.  I miss you!!!!!



I hope you love your new place!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> If anyone needs more highlighters :haha:


    this is a great deal for 42 because just illuminator is 39  I already have two mini south beach and a full sized gold digger and hot sand x 2  it's beautiful


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks!!!  So get settled already.  I miss you!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you love your new place!!!!


  We're chatting about it in the Colourpop thread...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I already have two mini south beach and a full sized gold digger and hot sand x 2 it's beautiful


   I need to go on a highlighter diet and/fast.  I just got one delivered by Fedex----haven't even opened it yet


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

My new baby: Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Sun Tan & Sun Light* face sculpt and highlight and it's _AMAZING_!!!
The packaging is resultant of a collaborative project with photographer, Norman Parkinson. The packaging alone will stop 
you in your tracks but the mother lode of a surprise was the additional white box inside that contained a little view-finder. Cute touch!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> We're chatting about it in the Colourpop thread...






Cool


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My new baby: Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Sun Tan & Sun Light* face sculpt and highlight and it's _AMAZING_!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]The packaging is resultant of a collaborative project with photographer, Norman Parkinson.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]The packaging alone will stop[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]you in your tracks but the mother lode of a surprise was the additional white box inside that [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]contained a little view-finder. Cute touch![/COLOR]


 Yayyy!!!! :happydance:  mine still says in transit!! No update since Friday!! :sigh: I hate fedex!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My new baby: Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Sun Tan & Sun Light* face sculpt and highlight and it's _AMAZING_!!!
> The packaging is resultant of a collaborative project with photographer, Norman Parkinson. The packaging alone will stop
> you in your tracks but the mother lode of a surprise was the additional white box inside that contained a little view-finder. Cute touch!


  OMG I love this and kinda want it! Love the viewfinder!


----------



## Shars (Aug 4, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I picked up the Sephora Radiant Luminizing Drops in Ultralight today at the Sephora VIBR event and I'm totally all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can't remember the timing during the rest of the year but their F&F sale is always around Thanksgiving weekend. Usually starts on Thanksgiving Day or Black Friday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> mine still says in transit!! No update since Friday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh that's nuts!!! I hope it gets there soon. I had two separate Fedex deliveries this morning----one was for CT and the other for my Tom Ford Moodlight



If I'm getting 
   two packages from UPS they coordinate and deliver them together.  Sometimes that results in a days delay for me but it just makes sense to do it that way.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> OMG I love this and kinda want it! Love the viewfinder!


   Thanks Monte.  I cracked up at that viewfinder-----a very nice change from the usual samples.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Monte.  I cracked up at that viewfinder-----a very nice change from the usual samples.


  I bought one for my son a few years ago because I grew up with them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

Okay---this is my second highlighter of the day.  After this I'm going to sit in a corner and read a book-----keeping myself out of trouble!!!
Tom Ford Illuminating Powder Duo,* Moodlight.*



This is much more subtle than the CT highlighter.  I swatched it & took a pic but when I select that pic to download, Speck DL keeps picking the first photo again.  Just being a bit wonky right now.  The darker shade looks peachy on me and the lighter shade a very soft white gold.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 4, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Shars* 

 
  I'm interested in these too but I'm not sure how they will play with my oily/combo skin. How do they wear on you? Do you have dry/normal/combo/oily skin?



  My skin is basically normal, but my t-zone gets a *tiny* bit oily in the afternoon. So far I've only used these on my cheekbones, bridge of nose, etc, and I haven't had any issues. The consistency is pretty thin and doesn't seem to be oily. I've tried them just on top of foundation, and also over powder (I know, I'm a rebel) and then I've brushed the Estee Lauder BG Illuminating Gelee lightly over it to set it and it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's nuts!!! I hope it gets there soon. I had two separate Fedex deliveries this morning----one was for CT and the other for my Tom Ford Moodlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  yup it hasnt updated since the 30th  ! The expected date of delivery says tomm! It better come tomm


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yup it hasnt updated since the 30th  ! The expected date of delivery says tomm! *It better come tomm *


   YES!!!!  I sure hope so!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm curious Meddy. What's on that viewfinder?


----------



## Shars (Aug 4, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> My skin is basically normal, but my t-zone gets a *tiny* bit oily in the afternoon. So far I've only used these on my cheekbones, bridge of nose, etc, and I haven't had any issues. The consistency is pretty thin and doesn't seem to be oily. I've tried them just on top of foundation, and also over powder (I know, I'm a rebel) and then I've brushed the Estee Lauder BG Illuminating Gelee lightly over it to set it and it's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Okay. Thank you for your thoughts on it. I'll put it in my wish list for later.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 4, 2015)

Shars said:


> Okay. Thank you for your thoughts on it. I'll put it in my wish list for later.


  No problem! I'll try to take some swatch pics at some point this week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm curious Meddy. What's on that viewfinder?


    A couple of the promo pics that are based on the photog's work-----some of the shots that are on the products.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My new baby: Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Sun Tan & Sun Light* face sculpt and highlight and it's _AMAZING_!!!
> The packaging is resultant of a collaborative project with photographer, Norman Parkinson. The packaging alone will stop
> you in your tracks but the mother lode of a surprise was the additional white box inside that contained a little view-finder. Cute touch!


  Ooh!  I saw the view finder in the store.  I didn't know it came with a purchase.  So cute.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Great pics!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> I hear there are 2 kits, one for light/medium and one for dark/deep skin tones.  Off to visit the Colourpop thread.
> ...


  You have this duo right?  Did you buy it in-store or online???


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My new baby: Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Sun Tan & Sun Light* face sculpt and highlight and it's _AMAZING_!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]The packaging is resultant of a collaborative project with photographer, Norman Parkinson.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]The packaging alone will stop[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]you in your tracks but the mother lode of a surprise was the additional white box inside that [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]contained a little view-finder. Cute touch![/COLOR]


  So beautiful! Both the highlighter /bronzer and that packaging!!  The viewfinder is just adorable! Was it a gift with purchase, such a nice & unique touch!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay---this is my second highlighter of the day.  After this I'm going to sit in a corner and read a book-----keeping myself out of trouble!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Tom Ford[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Illuminating Powder Duo, *Moodlight.*[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]This is much more subtle than the CT highlighter.  I swatched it & took a pic but when I select that pic to download, Speck DL [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]keeps picking the first photo again.  Just being a bit wonky right now.  The darker shade looks peachy on me and the lighter shade a very soft white gold.[/COLOR]


  Yay, you got yours!! It's just beautiful, I'm going to try mine out tomorrow, I'm way too curious about how it's going to look!


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Aug 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  In a moment of weakness I ordered Tribulation and Jubilation----I  hope I like them[/COLOR]:sigh:


  I had jubilation. It was beautiful. I took it back because it seemed really hard to get out of the pan. Like I had to scrub it


----------



## alnike86 (Aug 5, 2015)

Ladies...I saw people debating which Gerard highlighters to get and...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




use summerstar15 as the promo code (you can get ALL 3 for $24).


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You have this duo right?  Did you buy it in-store or online???


  No I haven't bought it yet.


----------



## Shars (Aug 5, 2015)

alnike86 said:


> Ladies...I saw people debating which Gerard highlighters to get and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @montREALady did you buy yours already?


----------



## montREALady (Aug 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> @montREALady did you buy yours already?


  FACCCKKKKK I did, I paid $18 for the one (Lucy) with the 35% coupon, big steuuuuuups. I get it on Monday. Longest. Shipping. Ever.

  I just tried and the code is invalid it says.


----------



## alnike86 (Aug 5, 2015)

montREALady said:


> FACCCKKKKK I did, I paid $18 for the one (Lucy) with the 35% coupon, big steuuuuuups. I get it on Monday. Longest. Shipping. Ever.
> 
> I just tried and the code is invalid it says.


  Weird.  Yes, I just tried it and it isn't working anymore either (although it totally worked this morning for me...I got all 3 star powders plus the BB Plus Illumination for $39.


----------



## alnike86 (Aug 5, 2015)

alnike86 said:


> Weird.  Yes, I just tried it and it isn't working anymore either (although it totally worked this morning for me...I got all 3 star powders plus the BB Plus Illumination for $39.


  I wonder if that code was glitching (it was supposed to drop the price to $15) and after I used it they pulled it.  I was advertised on their FB page just once (compared to GCSTAR, which is always on there)...


----------



## montREALady (Aug 5, 2015)

alnike86 said:


> I wonder if that code was glitching (it was supposed to drop the price to $15) and after I used it they pulled it.  I was advertised on their FB page just once (compared to GCSTAR, which is always on there)...


  Hmmm, weird. I totally checked for codes before I placed the order and didn't see that one, pissed. So basically you paid $8 for each powder


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 5, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Yay, you got yours!! It's just beautiful,* I'm going to try mine out tomorrow, *I'm way too curious about how it's going to look!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 5, 2015)

GlamMomAngel said:


> I had jubilation. It was beautiful. I took it back because it seemed really hard to get out of the pan. Like I had to scrub it


   That's awful.  I haven't heard anyone else mention that as an issue but based on your experience, I'll definitely use a brush that 
   grabs product---like my Tom Ford cheek brush.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YES!!!!  I sure hope so!!!


  Mine came!! And they had the view finder included YAY!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 5, 2015)

I got my Ulta order that includes Makeup Revolution items.

  I only ordered 1 of the 3 highlighters, but I know I'll pick up the other 2 eventually. *Peach Lights* is gorg and works even on my pale, pink-tinged skin. I pull it more pink.  There's a beautiful iridescence to it that I've normally only seen in HE highlighters.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 5, 2015)

alnike86 said:


> Ladies...I saw people debating which Gerard highlighters to get and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The code didn't work for me


----------



## starletta8 (Aug 5, 2015)

Huge fan of the Makeup Revolution Vivid Baked Highlighter in Peach Lights. Super subtle but amazing. I think this is a shade that can work on most skintones- it's buildable but not frosty.

  (Actually huge fan of the Bronzer palette, too. I'm wearing it as blush, bronzer, and eyeshadow.)


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 5, 2015)

alnike86 said:


> Ladies...I saw people debating which Gerard highlighters to get and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  HUH?! What?! All 3 for $24?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But...but...I just bought two a few days ago. Ahhhhhh what the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 5, 2015)

I caved and bought Becca Champagne Pop with store credit.  I'm behind on the times, but I hope I like it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Mine came!! And they had the view finder included YAY!!!






Yay!!!!!   I can't wait to hear what you think of the product!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 5, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I caved and bought Becca Champagne Pop with store credit.  I'm behind on the times, but I hope I like it!


 Oh I hope you LOVE it!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 5, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I caved and bought Becca Champagne Pop with store credit.  I'm behind on the times, but I hope I like it!


  I'm still hesitating to pull the trigger! Got my ebates this week so it would be nice if Sephora did Paypal because I didn't transfer over my $ to my bank account.  Edit, did the workaround, bought a Sephora e-gift card using Paypal then just used that to purchase on the Sephora website.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 6, 2015)

I ordered Champagne Pop.


----------



## Shars (Aug 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I ordered Champagne Pop.


  I heard that!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I heard that!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I ordered Champagne Pop.














 You are too funny


----------



## montREALady (Aug 6, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> You are too funny


  Girl, I don't know if I have the energy to stalk the Becca point perk on Sephora when it launches.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 6, 2015)

Hope you like it Monte!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Girl, I don't know if I have the energy to stalk the Becca point perk on Sephora when it launches.








  Let me know how you like CP.  I think you're going to love it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2015)

Shars said:


> I heard that!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Girl, I don't know if I have the energy to stalk the Becca point perk on Sephora when it launches.:sigh:


 I was trying to decide between the Becca or autographed NARS book with cheek set.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 6, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I was trying to decide between the Becca or autographed NARS book with cheek set.


  I'm such a Becca fanatic I didn't even look at the others properly


----------



## montREALady (Aug 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Say WHAT????????  Speak up!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say you ordered Champagne Pop?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm such a Becca fanatic I didn't even look at the others properly


 I'm torn!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 6, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I'm torn!


  It's happening on the 9th? I need to prep...exercise my typing fingers and stuff


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 6, 2015)

Champagne Pop is coming tomorrow! ompom:


----------



## montREALady (Aug 6, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Champagne Pop is coming tomorrow! ompom:


  Mine too! Gotta love Sephora Flash Shipping!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Mine too! Gotta love Sephora Flash Shipping!


   I hope you ladies love it.  I have a ton of highlighters and yet I find myself reaching it for more often than I care to admit.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I hope you ladies love it.  I have a ton of highlighters and yet I find myself reaching it for more often *than I care to admit *.[/COLOR]


 :haha: Admit it :whip:


----------



## montREALady (Aug 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I hope you ladies love it.  I have a ton of highlighters and yet I find myself reaching it for more often than I care to admit.[/COLOR]


  I just tried it at Sephora but with my fingers and a sponge which was crap. I need to try with my fluffy fan brush!!


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I just tried it at Sephora but with my fingers and a sponge which was crap. I need to try with my fluffy fan brush!!


I have to use it with a large tapered brush so I don' put too much on at once! I feel like I apply too much at once with the fan brush. This color is too light for be to be doin' all dat lol


----------



## montREALady (Aug 6, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I have to use it with a large tapered brush so I don' put too much on at once! I feel like I apply too much at once with the fan brush. This color is too light for be to be doin' all dat lol


  Oh no is it ashy?! It seemed that way but I thought it was the lack of brush...


----------



## Shars (Aug 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh no is it ashy?! It seemed that way but I thought it was the lack of brush...


  It's not ashy. It's peachy but it's extremely pigmented so don't go in heavy handed.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's not ashy. It's peachy but it's extremely pigmented so don't go in heavy handed.


  Oh hoh. @jaymuse scared me when she said it was "too light" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I find all Becca pressed highlighters to be extremely pigmented? This one is worse??


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh hoh. @jaymuse scared me when she said it was "too light"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sorry! I didn't mean to scare you!
  Personally, I think it is too bright on me if I use too much. But I'm more conservative with my highlight so I just like to use a little in general
  I think this one is even more pigmented actually. Or maybe my brush just picks up more of this one I don't know


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I have to use it with a large tapered brush so I don' put too much on at once! I feel like I apply too much at once with the fan brush. This color is too light for be to be doin' all dat lol


    I agree that a little goes a long way!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's not ashy. It's peachy but it's extremely pigmented so don't go in heavy handed.






  It's very easy to overdo it with this one, and that's just not cute!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Mine too! Gotta love Sephora Flash Shipping!


  Yay!!!!!  I hope you ladies love it.  It's so soft and pigmented.  I can't stop using it which is so damned ridiculous when I have a boat load of highlighters begging to be used!!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay!!!!!  I hope you ladies love it.  It's so soft and pigmented.  I can't stop using it which is so damned ridiculous when I have a boat load of highlighters begging to be used!!!


  Hahaha, I hope I do too! It's on the truck!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 7, 2015)

I put this in the Sephora thread:









  I noticed Ciate London's display replaced OCC at the Herald Sq. Sephora.

  This is what I swatched:
BIKINI BODY BALM Body Illuminator
Glow Pop Crème Highlighter (Starlight)

  Love that highlighter but there is a little glitter in it.


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 7, 2015)

I just received in the mail my first highlighter, guerlain cruel gardeniafor some reason i imaginated it like a huge gardenia flower and when i opened it felt kind of small but i guess its diferent when you see something on a pic compared to real life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was torn between this an a Estee lauder modern mercury, that one was cheaper but also was used, so as i have zero experience with highlighters i asked Meddy for advice and thankfuly she convinced me to go with the cruel gardenia and im soooo happy i did it, thanks meddy


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I was torn between this an a Estee lauder modern mercury, that one was cheaper but also was used, so as i have zero experience with highlighters i asked Meddy for advice and thankfuly she convinced me to go with the cruel gardenia and im soooo happy i did it, thanks meddy






  Yay!!!  It's so, so pretty.  I hope you LOVE it!!!!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 7, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I was torn between this an a Estee lauder modern mercury, that one was cheaper but also was used, so as i have zero experience with highlighters i asked Meddy for advice and thankfuly she convinced me to go with the cruel gardenia and im soooo happy i did it, thanks meddy


  Zero experience with highlighters? Oohh, you came to the right place. Lol. 
  The CG actually looks large in the picture. But that's a great buy for someone starting out in highlighters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I put this in the Sephora thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Wow!  They're all so pretty Monte!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

My NARS goodies arrived yesterday but I was too tired to post them.  You  know this



can wear a girl out!!!



Left:   Jubilation       Right: Tribulation




Jubilation Vertical, Jubilation Horizontal, Tribulation


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My NARS goodies arrived yesterday but I was too tired to post them.  You  know this[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]can wear a girl out!!![/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Left:   Jubilation       Right: Tribulation[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Jubilation Vertical, Jubilation Horizontal, Tribulation[/COLOR]


Tribulation


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My NARS goodies arrived yesterday but I was too tired to post them.  You  know this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  *Gasp, and clutch my pearls* Why? Why? Why? Why's that Jubilation so pretty? I already bought and received 5 highlighters this week already!
  Looks like I've got something to do this weekend.


----------



## DMcG9 (Aug 7, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I was torn between this an a Estee lauder modern mercury, that one was cheaper but also was used, so as i have zero experience with highlighters i asked Meddy for advice and thankfuly she convinced me to go with the cruel gardenia and im soooo happy i did it, thanks meddy


That's the prettiest presentation I've ever seen for a highlighter. Congrats on your new acquisition


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 7, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> That's the prettiest presentation I've ever seen for a highlighter. Congrats on your new acquisition :eyelove:


aww thank you️


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> That's the prettiest presentation I've ever seen for a highlighter. Congrats on your new acquisition


    It's even prettier IRL



Brings tears to my eyes!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My NARS goodies arrived yesterday but I was too tired to post them.  You  know this[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]can wear a girl out!!![/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Left:   Jubilation       Right: Tribulation[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Jubilation Vertical, Jubilation Horizontal, Tribulation[/COLOR]


  Jubilation is still pretty! What's the horizontal/vertical about? Aren't they all lined up the same way? Am I missing something?


----------



## montREALady (Aug 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]Oh this means you're a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]bonafide highlighter addict----*CONGRATS!!!!!!*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   It's even prettier IRL[/COLOR]:weep: [COLOR=0000FF]Brings tears to my eyes!!!!![/COLOR]


  It's a 3rd party purchase, right? No retailers? eBay and stuff?


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It's a 3rd party purchase, right? No retailers? eBay and stuff?


Yes, its from eBay


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]Oh this means you're a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]bonafide highlighter addict----*CONGRATS!!!!!!*[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   It's even prettier IRL[/COLOR]:weep: [COLOR=0000FF]Brings tears to my eyes!!!!![/COLOR]


Yes it is, almost too pretty to use... But i already used it lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Jubilation is still pretty! What's the horizontal/vertical about? Aren't they all lined up the same way? Am I missing something?


   In the Jubilation compact, one powder's design is vertical stripes and the other is horizontal.  Look at the first pic---you'll see it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It's a 3rd party purchase, right? No retailers? eBay and stuff?


    It was via a reliable Ebay seller.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Yes it is, almost too pretty to use... But i already used it lol


   Oh God------I haven't yet used mine but I have two weddings coming up and it will suit both occasions.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My NARS goodies arrived yesterday but I was too tired to post them.  You  know this[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]can wear a girl out!!![/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Left:   Jubilation       Right: Tribulation[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Jubilation Vertical, Jubilation Horizontal, Tribulation[/COLOR]


 Meddy, could you compare Tribulation and Champagne Pop?


----------



## montREALady (Aug 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] In the Jubilation compact, one powder's design is vertical stripes and the other is horizontal.  Look at the first pic---you'll see it.[/COLOR]


  Ahhh...detail


----------



## boschicka (Aug 7, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I was torn between this an a Estee lauder modern mercury, that one was cheaper but also was used, so as i have zero experience with highlighters i asked Meddy for advice and thankfuly she convinced me to go with the cruel gardenia and im soooo happy i did it, thanks meddy


You're starting at the top of the highlighter food chain!  Congrats!  Meddy will never steer you wrong.


----------



## Shars (Aug 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My NARS goodies arrived yesterday but I was too tired to post them.  You  know this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooooh Meddy!! That middle one is sooo beautiful. Almost brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My NARS goodies arrived yesterday but I was too tired to post them.  You  know this[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]can wear a girl out!!![/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Left:   Jubilation       Right: Tribulation[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Jubilation Vertical, Jubilation Horizontal, Tribulation[/COLOR]


  Oooo, so pretty!  The swatches look amazing on you!!  So is tribulation is a HL, I dunno why I was under the impression it was a blush. Lol. I think I want it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> Meddy, could you compare Tribulation and Champagne Pop?


   Oh sorry I saw this so late----I'll compare them Sat when there's day light


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Ahhh...detail


     Yes.  I hadn't paid much attention to it until I swatched them----I could feel the difference.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> So is tribulation is a HL, I dunno why I was under the impression it was a blush. Lol. I think I want it!!!


    They're calling it a blush, and perhaps it could be for some---for Moi----it's a highlighter!!!!





     http://www.temptalia.com/nars-tribulation-blush-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Yes it is, almost too pretty to use...* But i already used it lol*


   I'm so proud of you!!!!!  



For being a product user and not a product hoarder!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    Yes.  I hadn't paid much attention to it until I swatched them----I could feel the difference.[/COLOR]


  I noticed the pattern when swatching but didn't think to classify each color that way!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   They're calling it a blush, and perhaps it could be for some---for Moi----it's a highlighter!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:       http://www.temptalia.com/nars-tribulation-blush-reviews-photos-swatches


  It's sooo pretty, thanks for the link! I feel myself caving


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 8, 2015)

Can someone please PM me the name of the ebay seller for Cruel Gardenia? I couldn't afford to buy it when it came out and now I'm afraid of receiving a fake one.


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Can someone please PM me the name of the ebay seller for Cruel Gardenia? I couldn't afford to buy it when it came out and now I'm afraid of receiving a fake one.


Pm'd you


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Can someone please PM me the name of the ebay seller for Cruel Gardenia? I couldn't afford to buy it when it came out and now I'm afraid of receiving a fake one.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *karlaedith*
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks for taking care of Maggie!!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> In the Jubilation compact, one powder's design is vertical stripes and the other is horizontal.  Look at the first pic---you'll see it.


  Ooh I never noticed that!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ooooh Meddy!! *That middle one is sooo beautiful. *Almost brought tears to my eyes.


    You need this Shars!!!!


----------



## RupaulManiac (Aug 8, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 8, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I just received in the mail my first highlighter, guerlain cruel gardeniafor some reason i imaginated it like a huge gardenia flower and when i opened it felt kind of small but i guess its diferent when you see something on a pic compared to real life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is Gorgeous


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My NARS goodies arrived yesterday but I was too tired to post them.  You  know this[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]can wear a girl out!!![/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Left:   Jubilation       Right: Tribulation[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Jubilation Vertical, Jubilation Horizontal, Tribulation[/COLOR]


  Meddy you are killing me softly with these beautiful swatches. I want both but I just ordered LM Indiscretion and GC Lucy and Marilyn *sigh*


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 8, 2015)

RupaulManiac said:


> JD Glow Cosmetics


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 8, 2015)

I want bars tribulation so bad


----------



## Shars (Aug 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Can someone please PM me the name of the ebay seller for Cruel Gardenia? I couldn't afford to buy it when it came out and now I'm afraid of receiving a fake one.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *karlaedith*
> 
> ...


  Me too, please!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2015)

That Guerlain highlighter is pretty, I wouldn't want to use it.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Can someone please PM me the name of the ebay seller for Cruel Gardenia? I couldn't afford to buy it when it came out and now I'm afraid of receiving a fake one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me three, please, if that's okay!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 8, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I want bars tribulation so bad


  Is it hard to find? I know people were saying that it's not going to be available at Sephora.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 8, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is the reason why I've waited to buy Jubilation. I have bought so many highlighters in the last 2 weeks or so and I still have some on my list.  I'm trying to use my new purchases a bit first but these pics are just wearing me down.


  It really is tough. It's like, you want almost every highlighter out there, but yet you want to make sure that you use what you already have. If I use the product at least once, then I don't feel as bad getting something else. Lol. That sounds so bad... but it's true. Seeing the pictures and swatches always push me over the edge.


----------



## Shars (Aug 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is it hard to find? I know people were saying that it's not going to be available at Sephora.


  It's on Nordies for sure as well as NM.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 8, 2015)

I must have gone through a highlighter blackout or something, because I had completely forgotten I had bought this: City Color Beach Beauty Bronzer. I don't know why it's called a bronzer when most of them are clearly highlights. Anyway, this is the most popular one: *SUNSET*. Thanks to Jackie Aina from YouTube, I ended up buying 4 of the 6 available shades. I should probably pick up the last two and complete my set. 

  The formula is really soft and buttery. The gold sheen on this shade is damn good! Sunset is a solid color all over, compared to some of the other shades that have a small overspray. It's definitely worth adding to your highlight collection.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 8, 2015)

What had happened was...I may or may not have purchased Cruel Gardenia.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 8, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> *What had happened was*...I may or may not have purchased Cruel Gardenia.


  That is exactly how every good story/excuse/explanation should start!


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 8, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> What had happened was...I may or may not have purchased Cruel Gardenia.


lol congrats!!! You are gonna love it, and when you recibe it, use it, dont be intimidated of the beautiful design, it looks even more beautiful on the skin, i used it yesterday for the first time and also today as im going out on a date with my hubby


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's on Nordies for sure as well as NM.


  What about the NARS web site?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> lol congrats!!! You are gonna love it, and when you recibe it, use it, dont be intimidated of the beautiful design, it looks even more beautiful on the skin, i used it yesterday for the first time and also today as im going out on a date with my hubby


 You look so pretty!  I hope you have a great night w/your hubs!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> What had happened was...I may or may not have purchased* Cruel Gardenia.*






​What a _*cruel*_ and unexpected event Yazmin!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> That Guerlain highlighter is pretty, I wouldn't want to use it.


  ........and I haven't.  I've had for several weeks now too


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You look so pretty!  I hope you have a great night w/your hubs!!!   [/COLOR]


Thank yo so much


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 8, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> lol congrats!!! You are gonna love it, and when you recibe it, use it, dont be intimidated of the beautiful design, it looks even more beautiful on the skin, i used it yesterday for the first time and also today as im going out on a date with my hubby


  Gorgeous! Enjoy your date.


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 8, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Gorgeous! Enjoy your date.


Thankyou!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2015)

Wore CPop yesterday, it is gorg! I was going to a kiddies bday party though so I didn't go _in_ 





 Different angles in the car caused different lighting on my face.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wore CPop yesterday, it is gorg! I was going to a kiddies bday party though so I didn't go _in_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty.


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wore CPop yesterday, it is gorg! I was going to a kiddies bday party though so I didn't go _in_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soo pretty!! I ordered CP and Laura mercier indiscretion and they will arrive tomorrow, i cant wait!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 9, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> It really is tough. It's like, you want almost every highlighter out there, but yet you want to make sure that you use what you already have. If I use the product at least once, then I don't feel as bad getting something else. Lol. That sounds so bad... but it's true. Seeing the pictures and swatches always push me over the edge.


  I've used everything at least once.  In fact, I've used the new ones several times.  Jubilation here I come.  Now I still need to get the Dior.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Pretty.


 Thanks!  





karlaedith said:


> Soo pretty!! I ordered CP and Laura mercier indiscretion and they will arrive tomorrow, i cant wait!!


 Thanks! Love Indiscretion! I wish it didn't have those ridges though. I think it interferes with me grabbing the amount of product I want  Becca highlighters are :eyelove: and very pigmented that one swipe of my fan brush is enough (but I usually do more, lol).  





Icecaramellatte said:


> I've used everything at least once.  In fact, I've used the new ones several times.  Jubilation here I come.  Now I still need to get the Dior.


  I've realized, why fight it? I want Jubilation too or Frenzy. Which Dior? :shock:  Anyone check out the Sephora Collection illuminators? I never noticed them before within the blushes  I want to check out Jubilant and Secretive. Never noticed their contours either! [@]stormborn[/@] is to blame!  http://m.sephora.com/product/P291430?keyword=SEPHORA%20COLLECTION%20Colorful%20Blush%20P291430&skuId=1661107&_requestid=79810&utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've used everything at least once.  In fact, I've used the new ones several times.  Jubilation here I come.  Now I still need to get the Dior.


  I was searching for Jubilation yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, and wound up buying a MAC Triple Fusion MSF. Don't ask me how that happened. I still don't know. Lol

  The Dior is on my To-Do List. I was tempted ever since seeing the pic from MedGal, but I'm still a bit worried that it may be ashy. Gold and ashy is not a good look. Lol. I need to see what it looks like on the cheeks of someone with dark skin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Different angles in the car caused different lighting on my face.


    NICE!!!!!  Glad you're loving it Monty


----------



## Monsy (Aug 9, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I was searching for Jubilation yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  wow that's a pretty old one


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I've used everything at least once.  In fact, I've used the new ones several times.  Jubilation here I come.  Now I still need to get the Dior.
> I need to do that too ICL.  I haven't used most of the highlighters that I've recently purchased.  I need to get
> busy!!!  How does this happen
> 
> ...


   The one I posted here a couple of weeks ago? From the Dior Cosmopolite collection, the Dior Diorskin Nude 
*   Cosmopolite* Illuminator


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I was searching for Jubilation yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I understand what you mean Coco but If it's not ashy on me I don't think it'll be ashy on you.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 9, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I am scared to count how many of them I have.


 Me too. I also fear missing some lol They keep multiplying.. Anyone here make a list for extremely pale skin yet? I could list my favorites at least ..  CdP Luminizer in Pastel MAC Lightscapade BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector Liquid in Pearl,  BECCA SSP liquid in Moonstone,  BECCA  DCd Rose Quartz which is a lovely light pink/white/Pearl BECCA liquid SSP in Opal BECCA Pressed SSP in Moonstone BECCA Pressed SSP in Champagne Pop Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder Ethereal Too many MAC to name (Pigments & Eyeshadows I use that are useful to my nearly N0 skin... )  ColourPop Monster ColourPop Hippo ColourPop Smokin Whistles ColourPop Teasecake Chanel LE Pastel camellias? (Forgetting name, from early 2000s Chanel (must fill in when I have names)  Guerlain Meteorites 01, original and new Guerlain Meteorites LE collections( not all)  Looxi Beauty Highlighter Luna Looxi Beauty Highlighter Ever After Looxi Beauty Highlighter Voodoo NARS Illuminator in Copacabana Charlotte Tilbury Filmstar Bronze and Glow Laura Gellar Baked Ethereal Rose Blush & Brighten & Highlight (in a pull out drawer box) 3CE PinkGold Benefit Watt's Up Koh Gen Do 00 White.....  Honestly there are too many my mind is drawing blanks trying  to remember names of Dior, past collections, etc. sorry. I tried! I'll fix when I dig them out and can be specific.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 9, 2015)

Bronwyn said:


> Has anyone tried the kevyn aucoin celestial powder or the cream duo he puts out? I have fair skin and pink undertones, and am wondering if it would suit me?


 Hello! Yes! I'm very fair, almost white with neutral/blue undertones and I love Candlelight! It's like a shade that can't go wrong IMO. It lasts awhile!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I understand what you mean Coco but If it's not ashy on me I don't think it'll be ashy on you.[/COLOR]:shrugs:


 That made me remember my drawer of Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks! The Bronze and new Sunset Pink probably wouldn't be ashy but luminous. I don't yet own the Sunset Pink but in thinking it would be gorgeous on your skin! I'm too pale


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]You just ordered some real beauties too!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]I need to do that too ICL.  I haven't used most of the highlighters that I've recently purchased.  I need to get[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] busy!!!  How does this happen[/COLOR] :shrugs:     [COLOR=0000FF] The one I posted here a couple of weeks ago? From the Dior Cosmopolite collection, the Dior Diorskin Nude[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*   Cosmopolite* Illuminator[/COLOR]


  Nice, but looks too docile for me and my obnoxious STROBING. LOL. kind of like how the EL Gelee was and I had to return. Is it similar?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> http://m.sephora.com/product/P291430?keyword=SEPHORA%20COLLECTION%20Colorful%20Blush%20P291430&skuId=1661107&_requestid=79810&utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email


  Jubilation is mine!  Ordered for pick up tomorrow.  The Dior one is the one Meddy posted.  I had a few of the Sephoras on my wish list when I saw swatches ages ago but pushed all thought of them aside as new stuff came out.  

  Now I'm interested in the Lancome Blush Duos.  They have a shimmer blush that I suspect is a highlighter shade.  They look really pretty in the promo pics but those can be misleading.  

  A little bummed that the Colourpop Darker Strobing Kit has Avalon in it.  I just bought that one with my last order.  But I may get it anyway and Clearance Bin it.  Don't know just yet.  I kind of want to slow it down with the Colourpop orders.  There are too many I haven't used yet but I really am loving everything I've bought.

  So highlighter wise, I still want Dior Cosmopolite, Bobbi Brown Nectar Shimmerbrick, Lancome Blush Duos (maybe), Nars gold set or south beach multiple.  Could that be *it*?  I'm probably forgetting something.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Jubilation is mine!  Ordered for pick up tomorrow.  The Dior one is the one Meddy posted.  I had a few of the Sephoras on my wish list when I saw swatches ages ago but pushed all thought of them aside as new stuff came out.
> 
> Now I'm interested in the Lancome Blush Duos.  They have a shimmer blush that I suspect is a highlighter shade.  They look really pretty in the promo pics but those can be misleading.
> 
> ...


  Lancome is Ebates Daily Double today. Just fyi...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I placed one CP order when Nillionaire, etc, came out and that's been it (2 highlighters, 3 shadows). I'm good. I have yet to find a way better than my fingers to use their products.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Nice, but looks too docile for me and my obnoxious STROBING. LOL. kind of like how the EL Gelee was and I had to return. Is it similar?


    I haven't compared them but the sheen/glow that I get with both is nice.  I don't always want that in-your-face glow in spite of how much I absolutely love it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> *Jubilation is mine!  Ordered for pick up tomorrow.*  The Dior one is the one Meddy posted.  I had a few of the Sephoras on my wish list when I saw swatches ages ago but pushed all thought of them aside as new stuff came out.
> 
> Now I'm interested in the Lancome Blush Duos.  They have a shimmer blush that I suspect is a highlighter shade.  They look really pretty in the promo pics but those can be misleading.
> 
> ...


  Yay!!!  Glad you're getting it!!!  I haven't yet worn it.  I'm test driving Tribulation today and I'm really enjoying it.

​   Did you get Tom Ford Moodlight????


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Jubilation is mine!  Ordered for pick up tomorrow.  The Dior one is the one Meddy posted.  I had a few of the Sephoras on my wish list when I saw swatches ages ago but pushed all thought of them aside as new stuff came out.
> 
> Now I'm interested in the Lancome Blush Duos.  They have a shimmer blush that I suspect is a highlighter shade.  They look really pretty in the promo pics but those can be misleading.
> 
> ...


  I still haven't gotten any of the NARS dual intensity stuff and your post just made me think of all the things I haven't gotten my hands on yet! I really want NARS Frenzy ... and the rest of them LOL


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I haven't compared them but the sheen/glow that I get with both is nice.  I don't always want that in-your-face glow in spite of how much I absolutely love it.[/COLOR]


 I have enough subtle from before I _really_ got into highlighting because of this thread 


jaymuse said:


> I still haven't gotten any of the NARS dual intensity stuff and your post just made me think of all the things I haven't gotten my hands on yet! I really want NARS Frenzy ... and the rest of them LOL


  Yup Frenzy is hot too. I have a swatch pic here. Just realized I never put it on my IG, done. Lol. I still don't know which one but leaning toward Frenzy now that I have CPop...and Frenzy has the other color that would be a nice blush.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay!!!  Glad you're getting it!!!  I haven't yet worn it.  I'm test driving Tribulation today and I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> ​   Did you get Tom Ford Moodlight????


 





  I couldn't find a yes.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]You just ordered some real beauties too!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]I need to do that too ICL.  I haven't used most of the highlighters that I've recently purchased.  I need to get[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] busy!!!  How does this happen[/COLOR] :shrugs:     [COLOR=0000FF] The one I posted here a couple of weeks ago? From the Dior Cosmopolite collection, the Dior Diorskin Nude[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*   Cosmopolite* Illuminator[/COLOR]





montREALady said:


> Nice, but looks too docile for me and my obnoxious STROBING. LOL. kind of like how the EL Gelee was and I had to return. Is it similar?


  Yeah so the more I look at it the more I want it! It looks way nicer than the EL and those embossed letters! :eyelove: Is it only on the Dior website?   Oh I get my Gerard Lucy tomorrow. Longest. Shipping. Ever. More than 2 days is forever for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yup Frenzy is hot too. I have a swatch pic here. Just realized I never put it on my IG, done. Lol. I still don't know which one but leaning toward Frenzy now that I have CPop...and Frenzy has the other color that would be a nice blush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh *I get my Gerard Lucy tomorrow. Longest. Shipping. Ever.* More than 2 days is forever for me.


   It packs a pretty powerful punch and can be really intense if applied with a heavy hand.  I haven't seen it sold anywhere other than the Dior web site.

   Awesome!  We do like our instant gratification don't we?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I couldn't find a yes.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It packs a pretty powerful punch and can be really intense if applied with a heavy hand.  I haven't seen it sold anywhere other than the Dior web site.
> 
> Awesome!  We do like our instant gratification don't we?


  Okay thanks!!

  We sure do. I almost forgot about it! It will make for a nice surprise tomorrow though since I have nothing else coming in this week...yet.


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 9, 2015)

Sooooooo...  NARS Tribulation followed me home today. I couldn't say no! :lol:


----------



## montREALady (Aug 9, 2015)

:eyelove:





laurennnxox said:


> Sooooooo...  NARS Tribulation followed me home today. I couldn't say no! :lol:


  Well that's a naughty highlighter :haha:


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> :eyelove: Well that's a naughty highlighter :haha:


  It sure was!   I need to swatch it compared to CP but I have a feeling I'll keep tribulation because they are both loveeee.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> constantly around here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   A package a day keeps the doctor away!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> NARS Tribulation followed me home today. I couldn't say no!


  You'll be so glad you didn't!!!  I wore it on Sunday and it's really NICE!!!!



I was unaware of its stalking abilities.  Should the ladies be worried?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I need to swatch it compared to CP but I have a feeling I'll keep tribulation because they are both loveeee.


    They're like shoes---you can never have  too many!!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] You'll be so glad you didn't!!!  I wore it on Sunday and it's really NICE!!!![/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]I was unaware of its stalking abilities.  Should the ladies be worried?[/COLOR]


  I can't wait to try it on! I also wanna use it lightly as a blush topper too.   Yes, Ladies beware!! If you swatch Tribulation, it'll Definitely stalk you home! :lol:   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   They're like shoes---you can never have  too many!!!![/COLOR]


  :agree: oh it's so true!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> oh it's so true!!


  Thankfully I don't work or live near a Nordstrom, lol!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I can't wait to try it on! I also wanna use it lightly as a blush topper too.   Yes, Ladies beware!! If you swatch Tribulation, it'll Definitely stalk you home! :lol:  :agree: oh it's so true!!


  I second that on the Tribulation. I thought it was going to be too golden on me but it's amazing. !!!


----------



## jenise (Aug 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I need to swatch it compared to CP but I have a feeling I'll keep tribulation because they are both loveeee.


  please post comparison swatches of them!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thankfully I don't work or live near a Nordstrom, lol!


    I'm 15 minutes from one and still steer clear----I enjoy the convenience of online shopping.  I do venture over for 
  foundation matching though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

jenise said:


> please post comparison swatches of them!!


    T does it here: http://www.temptalia.com/makeup-dup...immering-skin-perfector-pressed/champagne-pop


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 10, 2015)

jenise said:


> please post comparison swatches of them!!:clapping:


  Will do later when I get home!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> T does it here: http://www.temptalia.com/makeup-dup...immering-skin-perfector-pressed/champagne-pop


  Thanks. Oh boy, I don't know if it makes sense to get any of the NARS ones after having CP, seriously, blended out all of these are so similar!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've had so many aggressive products leap into my online carts----*the government really needs to look into this. *
> *   It could be alien activity.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks. Oh boy, I don't know if it makes sense to get any of the NARS ones after having CP, seriously, blended out all of these are so similar!


 You know Monty I agree with you---after a while that all start to look alike.  That's why I TRY to go for unique 
   designs and special packaging to soothe the savage highlighter beast in me.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You know Monty I agree with you---after a while that all start to look alike.  That's why I TRY to go for unique
> designs and special packaging to soothe the savage highlighter beast in me.


  Good idea...NARS has a unique design, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh and my Gerard Lucy is in my mailbox at home!


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You know Monty I agree with you---after a while that all start to look alike.  That's why I TRY to go for unique[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   designs and special packaging to[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] soothe the savage highlighter beast in me.[/COLOR]


This is the reason i only have a handfull of highlighters that i want to build my collection with, im a person who gets easly overwelmed when having too much of the same stuff, like i have only cruel gardenia and now i want the cle de peau face enhancing no11 and if i get that one i will get it with its case because its so gorgeous,  im waiting for CP and Laura mercier indiscretion to arrive today and im still in the hunt for a modern mercury as i think that one is so unique, and i been wanting a heatwave but they sell for a ridiculous price, btw how does it compares the CP to heatwave?? I have this silly thought that i might return CP and go on the hunt for a heatwave at a "reasonable" price... Dont know what to do


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 10, 2015)

Just got my CP and Laura mercier indiscretion, im impressed on the CP, its beautiful and it shows up with only one swipe, but im having trouble getting indiscretion to show up on my skin, i did like 3 or 4 swatches for it to show up, did anyone else had the same problem??


----------



## montREALady (Aug 10, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Just got my CP and Laura mercier indiscretion, im impressed on the CP, its beautiful and it shows up with only one swipe, but im having trouble getting indiscretion to show up on my skin, i did like 3 or 4 swatches for it to show up, did anyone else had the same problem??


  That's what I was telling you over the weekend, I think it's the ridges in it..I don't pick up as much as I'd like.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Good idea..*.NARS has a unique design, right? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep








Yay----pics and swatches please!!!


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> That's what I was telling you over the weekend, I think it's the ridges in it..I don't pick up as much as I'd like.


Oh ok, it is a pretty shade, but its subtle compared to the CP, maybe i will keep it to use it as an everyday subtle highlighter


----------



## montREALady (Aug 10, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Oh ok, it is a pretty shade, but its subtle compared to the CP, maybe i will keep it to use it as an everyday subtle highlighter


  What brush are you using? I don't find it to "subtle"...but yes, compared to Becca, I suppose so


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> This is the reason i only have a handfull of highlighters that i want to build my collection with, im a person who gets easly overwelmed when having too much of the same stuff, like i have only cruel gardenia and now i want the cle de peau face enhancing no11 and if i get that one i will get it with its case because its so gorgeous, im waiting for CP and Laura mercier indiscretion to arrive today and im still in the hunt for a modern mercury as i think that one is so unique, and i been wanting a heatwave but they sell for a ridiculous price, btw how does it compares the CP to heatwave?? I have this silly thought that i might return CP and go on the hunt for a heatwave at a "reasonable" price... Dont know what to do


    I now have > 100 highlighters and EL Modern Mercury remains my favorite, and I reach for for special occasions or just when I need to feel special
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   I took out CP and HW to compare them.  I'd take pics but it's rather dark and cloudy here ATM.  I swatched them anyway and frankly, it's all about the 
   formula, and in that regard HW kicks CP's fabulous butt.  HW is so smooth and silken and that shows in the swatches.  In terms of coloring, CP leans 
   pink/peach.  HW is gold.  That all said, I think CP is truly lovely and I'm glad I got it---it's pretty special in its own right.


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> What brush are you using? I don't find it to "subtle"...but yes, compared to Becca, I suppose so :haha:


I use a hakuhodo G5521, its like a dupe for the mac 165, i dont have any fan brushes(i dont really like them lol) but with the CP i might need one


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> That's what I was telling you over the weekend*, I think it's the ridges in it..I* don't pick up as much as I'd like.


   Yes!


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Try a different brush---I agree w/Monty.  You need a dense brush to grab the product.  It's an awesome highlighter!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Yes![/COLOR]:nods:


yep, im thinking my mac 116 could work since it a little denser and not as soft as my haku 5521, this one is a mix of goat and blue squirrel


----------



## montREALady (Aug 10, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I use a hakuhodo G5521, its like a dupe for the mac 165, i dont have any fan brushes(i dont really like them lol) but with the CP i might need one


  I use a fluffy fan brush. The Ecotools one. Love that thing!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 10, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> yep, im thinking my mac 116 could work since it a little denser and not as soft as my haku 5521, this one is a mix of goat and blue squirrel


  Yeah sounds too "subtle" :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I use a hakuhodo G5521, its like a dupe for the mac 165, i dont have any fan brushes(i dont really like them lol) but with the CP i might need one


   The MAC fan brush is crap.  Laura Mercier has one that's good for very pigmented highlighters in which one could overdo the application.  Louise Young has a fan brush 
  but it's huge and more suitable for applying beauty powders.


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  The MAC fan brush is crap.  Laura Mercier has one that's good for very pigmented highlighters in which one could overdo the application.  Louise Young has a fan brush[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  but it's huge and more[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] suitable for applying beauty powders.[/COLOR]


Thanks for the sugestions, i'll try with the the mac and the haku first and if it doesnt work im gonna look for the Laura mercier one


----------



## montREALady (Aug 11, 2015)

Just popping in to say this GC Lucy highlighter is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Wearing it today. And their packaging and presentation, love it!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 11, 2015)

Just dropping this info here:
  http://www.specktra.net/t/189908/mac-early-buzz-news-for-upcoming-collections-in-2015/3810#post_3001910




  WOG is coming back and I am not missing it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Just dropping this info here:
> http://www.specktra.net/t/189908/mac-early-buzz-news-for-upcoming-collections-in-2015/3810#post_3001910
> 
> 
> ...


  You can have mine. lol I'm skipping this one. Now if Double Definition was to pop back up...
  Love the packaging though.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You can have mine. lol I'm skipping this one. Now if* Double Definition w*as to pop back up...
> Love the packaging though.


  yeeessssss


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 11, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't MAC's whisper of gilt and superb supposedly dupes for Estee' lauder's heat wave and modern Mercury ?  The formulation may be different but the colors are very close.  Now if someone finds a BB copper diamond, let me know !!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Just popping in to say this GC Lucy highlighter is :eyelove: :eyelove:  Wearing it today. And their packaging and presentation, love it!


 Glad you like it!  You didn't check out the dose of color in sunkissed? I tried to score that CP in that Sephora rewards yesterday.  It was gone as soon as it went live.  I managed to get the NARS set that has albatross and the autographed book.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 11, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I tried to score that CP in that Sephora rewards yesterday. It was gone as soon as it went live. I managed to get the NARS set that has albatross and the autographed book.


  No I haven't. I don't have anything from DOC actually.

  Oh nice! I could have tried for something else because they were there but I didn't want anything but the Becca and didn't want to waste my points.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> yeeessssss


  Don't know this one. This must have released during my decade long break from MAC, lol.  WOG was and I keep hearing about it.


----------



## poodle649 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have seen the swatches, but was wondering if anyone could tell me more about the difference between Nars Tribulation and Becca x Jacklyn Hill Champagne Pop. And which you would recommend? I'm feeling so torn between the two right now!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 11, 2015)

poodle649 said:


> I have seen the swatches, but was wondering if anyone could tell me more about the difference between Nars Tribulation and Becca x Jacklyn Hill Champagne Pop. And which you would recommend? I'm feeling so torn between the two right now!


  tribulation is like a younger sister to CP. it's much more subtle and softer it is not that metallic in your face highlighter kind of


----------



## GlamMomAngel (Aug 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Just dropping this info here: http://www.specktra.net/t/189908/ma...pcoming-collections-in-2015/3810#post_3001910
> 
> WOG is coming back and I am not missing it!


  1st & only MAC collection I am stalking for


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 11, 2015)

poodle649 said:


> I have seen the swatches, but was wondering if anyone could tell me more about the difference between Nars Tribulation and Becca x Jacklyn Hill Champagne Pop. And which you would recommend? I'm feeling so torn between the two right now!


  They wear differently. I like how soft and subtle Tribulation is. I think it pairs well with other highlighters too and it's easy to apply because it's hard to go overboard. CP is a more intense than Tribulation but less intense than Opal.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Just dropping this info here:
> http://www.specktra.net/t/189908/mac-early-buzz-news-for-upcoming-collections-in-2015/3810#post_3001910
> 
> 
> ...


   That packaging is pretty.  I got it the first time around and don't give it enough love.  Clearly product overload!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> They wear differently. I like how soft and subtle Tribulation is. I think it pairs well with other highlighters too and it's easy to apply because it's hard to go overboard. CP is a more intense than Tribulation but less intense than Opal.


    I totally agree!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> tribulation is like a younger sister to CP. it's much more subtle and softer it is not that metallic in your face highlighter kind of


   Yep


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> yeeessssss


   Oldies but goodies!!


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 11, 2015)

Does anyone know of a code for Gerard cosmetics? I was thinking of ordering some of the star powders


----------



## montREALady (Aug 11, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Does anyone know of a code for Gerard cosmetics? I was thinking of ordering some of the star powders


  Try 35off


----------



## montREALady (Aug 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Just popping in to say this GC Lucy highlighter is :eyelove: :eyelove:  Wearing it today. And their packaging and presentation, love it!








 Gerard Lucy. It gave such a nice glow. I think it's my fav! :shock:


----------



## kaitlynxo (Aug 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Gerard Lucy. It gave such a nice glow. I think it's my fav! :shock:


 Wow stunning! It looks great   





montREALady said:


> Try 35off


 It's invalid :/


----------



## montREALady (Aug 11, 2015)

kaitlynxo said:


> Wow stunning! It looks great It's invalid :/


  Thanks!   Worked for me last week. Try GCSAVE.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


  So pretty Monty!!!  You have incredible bone structure too!!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Gerard Lucy. It gave such a nice glow. I think it's my fav! :shock:


 Isn't it lovely?  It takes you by surprise!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> That made me remember my drawer of Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks! The Bronze and new Sunset Pink probably wouldn't be ashy but luminous. I don't yet own the Sunset Pink but in thinking it would be gorgeous on your skin! I'm too pale


  Oh That's too bad.  What are a few highlighters that work for you???


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  A package a day keeps the doctor away!!! [/COLOR]:cheer:


 Really Meddy? Lol


----------



## montREALady (Aug 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] So pretty Monty!!!  You have incredible bone structure too!!![/COLOR]


  Awww, thanks Meddy! :frenz:  





PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Isn't it lovely?  It takes you by surprise!


  Totally by surprise! I remember it wasn't my first choice because it looked so dark in the pan in pics but I'm glad I got it. Love the plastic part that protects it. Which of their other colors should I try next? Marilyn or Audrey? Audrey is the newest, right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't MAC's whisper of gilt and superb supposedly dupes for Estee' lauder's heat wave and modern Mercury ? The formulation may be different but the colors are very close. Now if someone finds a BB copper diamond, let me know !!!


   I think there were some comparisons but I can't recall which.  I don't feel like taking them out today but if someone needs a comparison I will sometime this week.
   Copper Diamond is really nice---I think that was my initial intro to the BB Shimmer Bricks.  Will definitely let you know if I see one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Really Meddy? Lol


    Try it!!!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Try it!!!![/COLOR]:wiggle:


 I'll prescribe it to my patients. Lol


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 11, 2015)

New list BB copper diamond  CT filmstar for medium dark Should I give CP another chance?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Awww, thanks Meddy! :frenz: Totally by surprise! I remember it wasn't my first choice because it looked so dark in the pan in pics but I'm glad I got it. Love the plastic part that protects it. Which of their other colors should I try next? Marilyn or Audrey? Audrey is the newest, right?


 I heard Audrey has even more gold than Marilyn!  Girl I dunno!!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 11, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I heard Audrey has even more gold than Marilyn!  Girl I dunno!!!


 Audrey???


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 11, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> New list BB copper diamond  CT filmstar for medium dark Should I give CP another chance?


 And that's it!!! Lol!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 11, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I heard Audrey has even more gold than Marilyn!  Girl I dunno!!!





PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Audrey???


  So many highlighter decisions! Loll! I'll look for a YT of her on a WOC.


----------



## SassyWonder (Aug 11, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Eugenie is not looking like TTT to me but Im sure u will look lovely in her just the same dear





montREALady said:


> Gerard Lucy. It gave such a nice glow. I think it's my fav! :shock:


 LOVELY! What blush are you wearing??


----------



## LavenderPearl (Aug 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> montREALady said:
> 
> 
> > Just popping in to say this GC Lucy highlighter is :eyelove: :eyelove:  Wearing it today. And their packaging and presentation, love it!
> ...


Life x 10,000,000  Can't wait for autumn makeuppp


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> So many highlighter decisions! Loll! I'll look for a YT of her on a WOC.


 You think I should reconsider Becca CP?


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 11, 2015)

Try GCSTAR i got the Power Couple (Marilyn & Lucy) for $37.70


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Gerard Lucy. It gave such a nice glow. I think it's my fav! :shock:


  Gorge Monty!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I'll prescribe it to my patients. Lol


   Warning----it may be bad for business!!!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Warning----it may be bad for business!!!![/COLOR]:haha:


 I think it's good medicine!  So are CP and the CT filmstar bronzer must haves?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Should I give CP another chance?


   Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Medium-Dark*​ is really very nice.  I think you'll really like it.  I would definitely give CP another chance.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> So are CP and the CT filmstar bronzer must haves?


   I was just answering this in another post.  I think both are so worth having, and you'll get a lot of use out of them.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I was just answering this in another post.  I think both are so worth having, and you'll get a lot of use out of them.[/COLOR]


 From your lips to my wallet! Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 12, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> From your lips to my wallet! Lol


----------



## jenise (Aug 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


  gorgeous! I havent tried my lucy yet but I love the other two


----------



## montREALady (Aug 12, 2015)

SassyWonder said:


> LOVELY! What blush are you wearing??


 Thanks! It's Clinique Fig Pop! Edit, it's COLA Pop. Not sure why I said Fig. I don't even have it! :haha:  





LavenderPearl said:


> Life x 10,000,000   Can't wait for autumn makeuppp


 Thanks. That's exactly how I felt when I took out the Clinique Fig (correction COLA) Pop! Such a Fall color but I wanted to wear it.  Haven't worn it since Spring started I don't think.  





PrettyGirlDoc said:


> You think I should reconsider Becca CP?


  Just get it!  :haha:


----------



## montREALady (Aug 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> gorgeous! I havent tried my lucy yet but I love the other two


  I'm wearing it again today!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> *Just get it! *






That's it Monty----cut to the chase!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]That's it Monty----cut to the chase!!!!![/COLOR]


 Ok! OK! Tomorrow.  No need to twist my arm. Lol


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm wearing it again today!


  Love your new AVI!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 12, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Love your new AVI!


  Thanks!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 12, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Ok! OK! Tomorrow. No need to twist my arm. Lol


  You'll thank us later


----------



## montREALady (Aug 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> gorgeous! I havent tried my lucy yet but I love the other two





montREALady said:


> I'm wearing it again today!


  I think I'll get Marilyn like I originally wanted.


----------



## jenise (Aug 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Jenise which is more for my skin tone do you think?


 Marilyn! It's gorg, I think it'd look great on you!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> Marilyn! It's gorg, I think it'd look great on you!


 After looking at some vids, I agree with Jenise!!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> Marilyn! It's gorg, I think it'd look great on you!


 Man you're fast! I had edited my post right after to say I was getting Marilyn and you already quoted my old message!   





PrettyGirlDoc said:


> After looking at some vids, I agree with Jenise!!!


  That's what I originally wanted but went with Lucy first. Stop forcing me ladies.


----------



## jenise (Aug 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Man you're fast! I had edited my post right after to say I was getting Marilyn and you already quoted my old message!  That's what I originally wanted but went with Lucy first. Stop forcing me ladies.


 Hahahah I signed on and saw my name in the thread so hopped over here :lmao:


----------



## jenise (Aug 12, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> After looking at some vids, I agree with Jenise!!!


 Yay have you tried these? I really like the formula. They actually stay 'glowy' on your face and don't just blend in!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yay have you tried these? I really like the formula. They actually stay 'glowy' on your face and don't just blend in!


 I have Lucy and I love her.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> Yay have you tried these? I really like the formula. They actually stay 'glowy' on your face and don't just blend in!


  That's exactly it! I don't think I own another highlighter that does that! I walk by a mirror and say , "Damn who's that glowy goddess?!" Bwahahaaaa :lmao:


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> That's exactly it! I don't think I own another highlighter that does that! I walk by a mirror and say , "Damn who's that glowy goddess?!" Bwahahaaaa :lmao:


 I agree !  There are these two girls on Instagram that are always highlighted to the gods!  They love this highlighter and the dose of color sun kissed.  That is why I bought them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 12, 2015)

jenise said:


> Hahahah I signed on and saw my name in the thread so hopped over here


----------



## montREALady (Aug 13, 2015)

@jenise @PrettyGirlDoc On the Gerard site, do you see any of your order history? I don't for my Lucy order. Just curious... I couldn't remember if I logged in through FB or created an account last time so I was about to place my Marilyn order and said let me check my order history and there's nothing whichever way I log in.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> @jenise  @PrettyGirlDoc  On the Gerard site, do you see any of your order history? I don't for my Lucy order. Just curious... I couldn't remember if I logged in through FB or created an account last time so I was about to place my Marilyn order and said let me check my order history and there's nothing whichever way I log in.


 I created an account.  I don't see anything as well.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 13, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I created an account. I don't see anything as well.


  Okay so it's not me. I'm so anal, I like to see my ish in my account.


----------



## dcarrington (Aug 13, 2015)

There has been so much hype with WOG. I wonder if it is just all hype. Knowing that there has been SOOO many beautiful highlighters that has come along, couldn't one of them or even a few of them be..better that WOG??? I am definitely getting WOG but right now my favorite highlighter has been Magnetic Appeal. I love it sooo much.  Does anyone have WOG in their collection but don't find it to be their favorite or most beloved highlighter?


----------



## Shars (Aug 13, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> There has been so much hype with WOG. I wonder if it is just all hype. Knowing that there has been SOOO many beautiful highlighters that has come along, couldn't one of them or even a few of them be..better that WOG??? I am definitely getting WOG but right now my favorite highlighter has been Magnetic Appeal. I love it sooo much.  Does anyone have WOG in their collection but don't find it to be their favorite or most beloved highlighter?


  Thing is... I'm looking at the colour story I saw posted on instagram and I don't see any highlighters (EDSFs or MSFs) in it! So I don't know if it'll be a separate part of the holiday collection or what.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> There has been so much hype with WOG. I wonder if it is just all hype. Knowing that there has been SOOO many beautiful highlighters that has come along, couldn't one of them or even a few of them be..better that WOG??? I am definitely getting WOG but right now my favorite highlighter has been Magnetic Appeal. I love it sooo much. * Does anyone have WOG in their collection but don't find it to be their favorite or most beloved highlighter?*


   ***Raises hand and waves arm vigorously.  WOG is nice but it is NOT my favorite highlighter.


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 13, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> There has been so much hype with WOG. I wonder if it is just all hype. Knowing that there has been SOOO many beautiful highlighters that has come along, couldn't one of them or even a few of them be..better that WOG??? I am definitely getting WOG but right now my favorite highlighter has been Magnetic Appeal. I love it sooo much.  Does anyone have WOG in their collection but don't find it to be their favorite or most beloved highlighter?


I think the hype with WOG its that it was a limited edition in a formula somewhat different to other highlighters at that time, but now there are so many brands releasing so many highlighters with great quality, i honestly think that if WOG was part of the permanent line it wouldnt get as much hype


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I think the hype with WOG its that it was a limited edition in a formula somewhat different to other highlighters at that time, but now there are so many brands releasing so many highlighters with great quality, i honestly think that if WOG was part of the permanent line it wouldnt get as much hype


  I think you raise good points!!!


----------



## Shars (Aug 13, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I think the hype with WOG its that it was a limited edition in a formula somewhat different to other highlighters at that time, but now there are so many brands releasing so many highlighters with great quality, i honestly think that if WOG was part of the permanent line it wouldnt get as much hype


  I agree! So many brands now have MAC's extra dimension finish beat that it's not that revolutionary. If I do get it (which I probably will) it will be for posterity lol! It'll have to beat my Becca, LM and The Balm highlighters for sure in order to be something special!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> I agree! So many brands now have MAC's extra dimension finish beat that it's not that revolutionary. If I do get it (which I probably will) it will be for posterity lol! It'll have to beat my Becca, LM and The Balm highlighters for sure in order to be something special!


  I think I need to declare a personal moratorium on highlighters----unless of course they involve special product 
  design, formula and packaging!


----------



## Shars (Aug 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I need to declare a personal moratorium on highlighters----unless of course they involve special product
> design, formula and packaging!


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> I agree! So many brands now have MAC's extra dimension finish beat that it's not that revolutionary. If I do get it (which I probably will) it will be for posterity lol! It'll have to beat my Becca, LM and The Balm highlighters for sure in order to be something special!


Yes! I will get it when i comes out, because its limited edition and want to see what all the hype is about, but honestly i doubt its much better  than my CP and guerlain cruel gardenia, im in love with those


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think you raise good points!!![/COLOR]:bigthumb:


thank you!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 13, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> There has been so much hype with WOG. I wonder if it is just all hype. Knowing that there has been SOOO many beautiful highlighters that has come along, couldn't one of them or even a few of them be..better that WOG??? I am definitely getting WOG but right now my favorite highlighter has been Magnetic Appeal. I love it sooo much.  Does anyone have WOG in their collection but don't find it to be their favorite or most beloved highlighter?


  I have WOG I like it. It's  not exactly my favorite. I have to say I like Becca Topaz or Mac's Glorify better. I'm not here for a subtle glow. Shine bright like a diamond is my motto.:encore:


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]That's it Monty----cut to the chase!!!!![/COLOR]


 Hey guys! I got Champagne Pop!  The last one in the store.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's it Monty----cut to the chase!!!!![/COLOR]  Hey guys! I got Champagne Pop! The last one in the store.


It was meant to be!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm impatiently waiting for my TF Moonlight to arrive... I can't wait to wear it!!   I also am not on the WOG train. I swatched it when it first came out and it didn't do anything for me.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 13, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hey guys! I got Champagne Pop!  The last one in the store.


  Yay! I haven't worn it since getting Gerard Lucy... Which I wore for the 3rd day in a row :haha:


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello, ladies.

  Have any of you tried an indie brand called *Looxi Beauty* before?
  I just want to know if they're any good before I start adding their products to my HL stash.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 13, 2015)

boschicka said:


> It was meant to be!


  I know.  The highlight gawds have smiled down upon me!:encore:


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hey guys! I got Champagne Pop! The last one in the store.






  Awesome!!!  Have you tried it?  What do you think of it???


----------



## montREALady (Aug 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have WOG I like it. It's not exactly my favorite. I have to say I like Becca Topaz or Mac's Glorify better. I'm not here for a subtle glow. *Shine bright like a diamond is my motto.*


  PREACH!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 13, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Hello, ladies.
> 
> Have any of you tried an indie brand called *Looxi Beauty* before?
> I just want to know if they're any good before I start adding their products to my HL stash.


  Never heard of them but I'm about to do some searching...thanks for the info.

  Honeychild looks nice






  And Valley Girl




  I'm curious about the iridescent shades, but wonder if it would make me look ashy. Then I don't want a dupe of Colourpop's Monster. I like that you can purchase without the compact and there's a small size for $7.50.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

boschicka said:


> It was meant to be!


 YES!!!  It was _Bashert!!!_


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I know. *The highlight gawds *have smiled down upon me!


    Amen!!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 13, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> There has been so much hype with WOG. I wonder if it is just all hype. Knowing that there has been SOOO many beautiful highlighters that has come along, couldn't one of them or even a few of them be..better that WOG??? I am definitely getting WOG but right now my favorite highlighter has been Magnetic Appeal. I love it sooo much.  Does anyone have WOG in their collection but don't find it to be their favorite or most beloved highlighter?


  WOG is not my favorite either.  It is nice though.  I bought all three highlighters that came out of in that collection, Glorify, Superb and WOG.  At the time, I was most taken with Superb.  Although I like Glorify, I tend to go for golds and bronzes first so Superb was more unusual for me. WOG reads more cool for me so it doesn't go with as many looks.  I pretty much used Superb exclusively until I bought a new highlighter.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 13, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Hello, ladies.
> 
> Have any of you tried an indie brand called *Looxi Beauty* before?
> I just want to know if they're any good before I start adding their products to my HL stash.


  Valley Girl looks really interesting!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Never heard of them but I'm about to do some searching...thanks for the info.
> 
> Honeychild looks nice
> 
> ...


 *Valley Girl* is in my basket. I'm so close to pushing that PayPal button. Lol. But I think I want one more.
  I'm curious about *Ever After*, with that violet undertone. It would look gorgeous for winter.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 13, 2015)

Well... I just found this swatch for Looxi.
  Look at the *Valley Girl*! SOLD!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 13, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Well... I just found this swatch for Looxi. Look at the *Valley Girl*! SOLD!


  Yup! And wow Voodoo looks unique! Centerfold and Bombshell are :eyelove: but I need to halt on the golds. Ever After reminds me of Colourpop's Monster. What's their shipping cost?


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yup! And wow Voodoo looks unique! Centerfold and Bombshell are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The shipping to my state is $5.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 13, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> The shipping to my state is $5.


  Me too.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmao:    ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]  Awesome!!!  Have you tried it?  What do you think of it???[/COLOR]


  I haven't tried it yet.  I am in the midst of moving and finishing up my makeup/dressing room. But I will, before the weekend ends.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I haven't tried it yet. I am in the midst of moving and finishing up my makeup/dressing room. But I will, before the weekend ends.


    You'll have to tell me all about your makeup/dressing room too.  I'm redoing mine next year---huge reno---I hope I survive it.  i'm always looking for ideas!!!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Me too.


  I ended buying just *Valley Girl* for now.
  I keep eyeballing that Honey Child. Maybe the the future. Like, next week. Lol

  Is it just me or does *Honey Child* look like *Laura Mercier's Rose Rendezvous Face Illuminator*?

  I don't own LMRR, so someone who has it would have to tell me.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yup! And wow Voodoo looks unique! Centerfold and Bombshell are :eyelove: but I need to halt on the golds. Ever After reminds me of Colourpop's Monster. What's their shipping cost?


  Wow! Valley girl!  I ain't see it!  Nope, no more highlighters!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You'll have to tell me all about your makeup/dressing room too.  I'm redoing mine next year---huge reno---I hope I survive it.  i'm always looking for ideas!!![/COLOR]


  I converted an extra bedroom into my boudoir. Lol.  We built some shelves instead of the container store route.  I bought the malm dressing table and a separate mirror that I'll be surrounding with lights.  I'll send pics when we're done.  I'm supposed to be on a no buy in exchange for this room. Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Wow! Valley girl! I ain't see it! *Nope, no more highlighters!*


 Famous last words.  You'll be back for it!!!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 13, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> montREALady said:
> 
> 
> > Me too.
> ...


Hmm, looks like Honey Child might have a little more pink to it.  Rose Rendezvous is rose gold but more peach-leaning.  I think.  I'm terrible with these things.  Rose Rendezvous and Modern Mercury are almost identical.  @Medgal07, you have Modern Mercury.  How do you think it compares to Honey Child?


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 13, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Hmm, looks like Honey Child might have a little more pink to it.  Rose Rendezvous is rose gold but more peach-leaning.  I think.  I'm terrible with these things.  Rose Rendezvous and Modern Mercury are almost identical.  @Medgal07, you have Modern Mercury.  How do you think it compares to Honey Child?


  Ohh, really? Hmmm...






Medgal07, we need your insight!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Hmm, looks like Honey Child might have a little more pink to it.  Rose Rendezvous is rose gold but more peach-leaning.  I think.  I'm terrible with these things.  Rose Rendezvous and Modern Mercury are almost identical.  @Medgal07, you have Modern Mercury.  How do you think it compares to Honey Child?


  You're correct Bosch---based on the photo the hue looks very similar to Modern Mercury----I can't speak to the 
   formulation of Honey Child but MM remains the best I've ever experienced.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Ohh, really? Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I wish I could swatch the two for you but I don't have Honey Child.


----------



## Subparbrina (Aug 13, 2015)

I can't wait to read what y'all think about your Looxi purchases. I'm eyeballing that $50 customizable highlighter palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I converted an extra bedroom into my boudoir. Lol. We built some shelves instead of the container store route. I bought the malm dressing table and a separate mirror that I'll be surrounding with lights. I'll send pics when we're done. *I'm supposed to be on a no buy in exchange for this room. Lol*







  That's what we're doing-----I get the largest spare room to redo w/custom built-ins and an island.  It's a huge room but I'm enlisting the help of a designer so I don't waste an inch of space.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 13, 2015)

Subparbrina said:


> I can't wait to read what y'all think about your Looxi purchases. I'm eyeballing that $50 customizable highlighter palette.


  You should get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'd probably have the best review out of all of us. ​
  The more colors, the merrier!

  I only bought one color.
  I think montREALady is going to get the same color I bought. But don't quote me on that just yet. I'm waiting to see if she does.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> You should get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I have purchased more than enough highlighters within the past 2 weeks.  I don't deserve anymore!!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I have purchased more than enough highlighters within the past 2 weeks.  I don't deserve anymore!!!:weep: [/COLOR]


  You and me both.  This week: CP, BB copper diamond, city color sunset and gleam cosmetics liquid body bronzers.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have purchased more than enough highlighters within the past 2 weeks.  I don't deserve anymore!!!


  We all deserve a little more, Medgal...
  ...even if it's just one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> You and me both. This week: CP, BB copper diamond, city color sunset and gleam cosmetics liquid body bronzers.


   You got some really good ones.  It wouldn't be so bad if all I was buying were highlighters.  Add to that, two Chanel collections, Tom Ford, Dior and YSL. 
   I need to be sitting in a corner somewhere.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> We all deserve a little more, Medgal...
> ...even if it's just one.


   I now have more than 100 highlighters.  Who needs that many highlighters



Even if I had a second head it would be too many


----------



## Shars (Aug 13, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Well... I just found this swatch for Looxi.
> Look at the *Valley Girl*! SOLD!


  Luna!! and Honeygirl!! and Honeychild!! and Centrefold!!!
  *sigh*
  I need to go sit with Meddy in the corner!


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 13, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *cocomomo80* 


 Hello, ladies.

Have any of you tried an indie brand called *Looxi Beauty* before?
I just want to know if they're any good before I start adding their products to my HL stash.







I've got several posts on my IG and blog about Looxi! I LOVE them!

I've got a second order in right now haha

I've only gotten eyeshadows so far, but highlighters are on the way

EDIT: link to Looxi posts on my blog
  (Mod note: please do not link to your own blog in forum posts. Keep them to your signature. Thanks! -shellygrrl)


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Luna!! and Honeygirl!! and Honeychild!! and Centrefold!!!
> *sigh*
> I need to go sit with Meddy in the corner!


 I just slid over to make room for you Shars


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I've got several posts on my IG and blog about Looxi! I LOVE them!
> 
> I've got a second order in right now haha
> 
> ...


 NICE!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> You should get it. :cheer: You'd probably have the best review out of all of us. ​ The more colors, the merrier!  I only bought one color. I think montREALady is going to get the same color I bought. But don't quote me on that just yet. I'm waiting to see if she does. oke:


 I kind of now was going to wait for you to swatch yours for me first :lmao:


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Luna!! and Honeygirl!! and Honeychild!! and Centrefold!!! *sigh* I need to go sit with Meddy in the corner! :sigh:


  You mean Valley Girl?


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I've got several posts on my IG and blog about Looxi! I LOVE them!  I've got a second order in right now haha  I've only gotten eyeshadows so far, but highlighters are on the way  EDIT: link to Looxi posts on my blog


  How long did shipping take for your first order? I see they're in Chicago... Shadows are nice but I seem to be on a highlighter buy lately :sigh: Thanks for the link to your blog!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

Brownye20 said:


> Try GCSTAR i got the Power Couple (Marilyn & Lucy) for $37.70


  Which is the same as buying two of them separately on sale with the code. They come down to $18.85 each. The Power Couple must be a "deal" if they were individually at regular price. Nope because regular price is $36 anyway. Not sure what the point of that is! :lol:


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks! It's Clinique Fig Pop! Edit, it's COLA Pop. Not sure why I said Fig. I don't even have it! :haha: Thanks. That's exactly how I felt when I took out the Clinique Fig (correction COLA) Pop! Such a Fall color but I wanted to wear it.  Haven't worn it since Spring started I don't think. Just get it!  :haha:


  [@]SassyWonder[/@] I had to correct myself re my blush above! Fig doesn't even show up on me but like a dull highlight! Which is an oxymoron  :lol:


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I've got several posts on my IG and blog about Looxi! I LOVE them!
> 
> I've got a second order in right now haha
> 
> ...


  Hahahaha! Hopefully it will get to me quickly. I can't stand slow shipments within the US.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> More than 100?! Wow! I'm only somewhere around 30 or 40.    :lol:  Too funny.   Thank you for the link. I completely fell in love with *Saints & Sinners*. When I order again, I'm going to have to grab that shade. It looks so great on your lids. Which highlighters did you buy?   Hahahaha! Hopefully it will get to me quickly. I can't stand slow shipments within the US.


  Me too! That's why I'm waiting for Jay to tell me how long it took :haha: It's either this or The Balm's Cindy Lou...which I've wanted for months. I'm limiting myself to a highlighter every two weeks! Shars said The Balm has a sale I should wait for...


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

Daaaaamn, my Gerard order shipped already (Marilyn). I just placed it yesterday!


----------



## Shars (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Me too! That's why I'm waiting for Jay to tell me how long it took
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yassss!! Cindy Lou is gorgeous. I wore her yesterday with UD's Bittersweet blush! Yes, wait for the next half-price sale and get all 3!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 14, 2015)

Ooh Valley Girl is right up my alley!


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> How long did shipping take for your first order? I see they're in Chicago... Shadows are nice but I seem to be on a highlighter buy lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took no time to come to ATL .. maybe 4 business days??


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 14, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Thank you for the link. I completely fell in love with *Saints & Sinners*. When I order again, I'm going to have to grab that shade. It looks so great on your lids.
> Which highlighters did you buy?


  I love Saints and Sinners, but they are all gorgeous. I've really been digging in Urbane lately tho. It's my favorite shadow of the moment lol

  I was able to snag some blogger samples so I'm not sure exactly what I'm getting, but I know I'm getting a variety!

  You all will be the first to know when it comes in!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Me too! That's why I'm waiting for Jay to tell me how long it took
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oooooh, Cindy Lou. I just picked up Mary Lou a couple of days ago. Mary Lou is the only one I constantly heard people talk about, so I never paid any mind to the other Lous.
  I'm with you on the bi-week buy plan...but my success rate is looking kinda shaky.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I love Saints and Sinners, but they are all gorgeous. I've really been digging in Urbane lately tho. It's my favorite shadow of the moment lol
> 
> I was able to snag some blogger samples so I'm not sure exactly what I'm getting, but I know I'm getting a variety!
> 
> You all will be the first to know when it comes in!


  Woohoo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I cant wait! Thank you.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> It took no time to come to ATL .. maybe 4 business days??


  Oh good, ordering her now then that's it for highlighters for the rest of the month for me okay ladies??!!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Have you seen this?

  https://instagram.com/p/5ktYBGum__/?taken-by=looxi_beauty


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I saw that fine print!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  the 4 ABH ones will launch in like a week or so!!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I saw that fine print!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  So bad!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> So bad!


  Hey, why are you ladies in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




me??!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're both like a tag team!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 14, 2015)

My MSFs





  My fav item from MAC. Ever.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> the 4 ABH ones will launch in like a week or so!!


  *cough cough* are there swatches of these ABH highlighters somewhere? You know...for my friend


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Have you seen this?
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/5ktYBGum__/?taken-by=looxi_beauty


 *OH!! ​OH, MY!!*





  Uhhh... Excuse me for a moment...I, uhh, just need to, uhh...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> My MSFs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What a great collection!!

  I love playing this game where I try to guess MAC MSFs just by looking at their shades alone. No Googling the answers.
  Can you tell, I'm easily amused? lol
  All the MAC MSF collectors out there must be savants at this. Lol. But those MSFNs always trips me up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> You mean Valley Girl?


    Monty, there's room for you too in the corner with Shars & me



BTW, I LOVE your new Avi---you look so good in whatever lip color you're wearing.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> My MSFs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!  I love when people share pics of their collections.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Nice!  I love when people share pics of their collections.


  And this is just her _*MAC*_ MSF's


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Monty, there's room for you too in the corner with Shars & me
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I LOVE your new Avi---you look so good in whatever lip color you're wearing.








  I haven't had a chance to place the order yet. Should I?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just did...

  Thanks re my AVI


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> *OH!! ​OH, MY!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yooohoooooo, where arrrreeee youuuuu???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is a sickness. Then what do we do in the winter? Do people still highlight to the gawds then??


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yooohoooooo, where arrrreeee youuuuu???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol
  I sure do! I wear highlights more during the fall and winter, than any other season. I buy them during the summer, but I wait to wear them when it gets cooler.
  During the summer, I'm usually just bronzed to the gawds!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 14, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Lol
> I sure do! I wear highlights more during the fall and winter, than any other season. I buy them during the summer, but I wait to wear them when it gets cooler.
> During the summer, I'm usually just bronzed to the gawds!


  Really?  I amp up the highlighter even more in the summer.  The bronze, copper and gold highlighters look even better on my bronzed skin.  I amp up the bronzer too.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Really?  I amp up the highlighter even more in the summer.  The bronze, copper and gold highlighters look even better on my bronzed skin.  I amp up the bronzer too.


  Yep! During the summer, I'm super oily, so I try to stay away from products with too much glitter or sheen.
  Pores on fleek is not a good look. Lol. My cheeks will naturally provide a highlight for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But during the cooler months, my skin will calm down, and then I go crazy with highlighters that I'd bought.

  It's just me and my Guerlain bronzers during the hot months.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Daaaaamn, my Gerard order shipped already (Marilyn). I just placed it yesterday!


   That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> *I saw that fine print!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I just slid over to make room for you Shars[/COLOR]:frenz:


 Make room for me too!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Make room for me too!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Make room for me too!!!!


  You're in!!!!  You need to focus on your beauty room!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yooohoooooo, where arrrreeee youuuuu???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    The sun still shines in the winter!!!!  Said in the voice of Scarlet O'hara....it would be unnatural not to glow all year long dawling!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

Just found this image of the ABH ones. Have you all discussed them in here?

  From Pinterest


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2015)

Monsy said:


> My MSFs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Awesome MSF Collection Monsy!!!  I agree, MAC did a good job with those!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Nice!  I love when people share pics of their collections.


  Me too Bosch!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You're in!!!!  You need to focus on your beauty room!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


 I need to join in too!! But before that does ups, FedEx and USPS deliver there??


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The sun still shines in the winter!!!!  Said in the voice of Scarlet O'hara....it would be unnatural not to glow all year long dawling!!!!


  I highlight in the winter, just not as intensely, loollll.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I need to join in too!! But before that does ups, FedEx and USPS deliver there??


  LOLLLL!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Oooooh, Cindy Lou. I just picked up Mary Lou a couple of days ago. Mary Lou is the only one I constantly heard people talk about, so I never paid any mind to the other Lous.
> I'm with you on the bi-week buy plan...but my success rate is looking kinda shaky.


   I have the other Lous too.  Ok Coco---we have to get Cindy Lou next!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Just found this image of the ABH ones. Have you all discussed them in here?
> 
> From Pinterest






Ok now you need to stop with all of this loveliness


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I need to join in too!! But before that does ups, FedEx and USPS deliver there??


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YES----it doesn't get any more ridiculous than that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't have any of them!! I think I deserve Cindy. @Shars when is that sale. I don't know that I want to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had it in my Amazon cart for months, it's $21.50 there.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I don't have any of them!! I think I deserve Cindy. @Shars  when is that sale. I don't know that I want to wait :haha:  I've had it in my Amazon cart for months, it's $21.50 there.


 Noooo Don't get the balm ones for more than 15 lol!! They always go on sale (50% or 40% at the very least) ......wait..


----------



## boschicka (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Just found this image of the ABH ones. Have you all discussed them in here?
> 
> From Pinterest


Do you know where these will be sold?  I hope not just Macy's!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Do you know where these will be sold?  I hope not just Macy's!


 I think for now just Macy's and Abh online!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I don't have any of them!! I think I deserve Cindy. @Shars  when is that sale. I don't know that I want to wait :haha:  I've had it in my Amazon cart for months, it's $21.50 there.


 You can get them on eBay for $13-$15 I got Cindy and Mary there and they are authentic just make sure you pick a seller with good feedback.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Do you know where these will be sold?  I hope not just Macy's!


  No, all they keep saying is end of this month and on their website. Nothing about retailers! I guess we have to keep checking their pages and Norvina's.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> You can get them on eBay for $13-$15 I got Cindy and Mary there and they are authentic just make sure you pick a seller with good feedback.


  I think I did see that back when I was feening for them. Thanks.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think for now just Macy's and Abh online!!


  I wonder why ABH doesn't do Sephora or Ulta as much??


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I don't have any of them!! I think I deserve Cindy. @Shars when is that sale. I don't know that I want to wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh Monty I would wait.  Even Nordies has them on sale from time to time.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Just found this image of the ABH ones. Have you all discussed them in here?
> 
> From Pinterest


  I've been waiting for these highlighters since the start of the summer. Have you seen the swatches of all 4 shades? They are GORGEOUS!!
  If you haven't, then I can share the pics.
  I heard this morning that Macy's would have it after Sept. 15th. I thought these were supposed to come out in late August on the ABH website.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Yes! Yes, we do. Move over Mary. You're about to have company. :haha:    I've been waiting for these highlighters since the start of the summer. Have you seen the swatches of all 4 shades? They are GORGEOUS!! If you haven't, then I can share the pics. I heard this morning that Macy's would have it after Sept. 15th. I thought these were supposed to come out in late August on the ABH website.


  Please share! Yes, late Aug on their site, so they say.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh Monty I would wait.  Even Nordies has them on sale from time to time.[/COLOR]


  I think Nordies is phasing them out (The Balm). Saw them on The Rack though once...or Hautelook.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hmmm...I can't remember where I'd saved the last swatch of *Peach Nectar*, the 4th highlighter.

So Hollywood (gold), Riviera (rose gold), Starlight (silver), *Peach Nectar* (peach)


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Yes! Yes, we do.
> *Move over Mary. You're about to have company*.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Hmmm...I can't remember where I'd saved the last swatch of *Peach Nectar*, the 4th highlighter.
> 
> So Hollywood (gold), Riviera (rose gold), Starlight (silver), *Peach Nectar* (peach)


  Very pretty. Riviera swatches beautifully


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 15, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Hmmm...I can't remember where I'd saved the last swatch of *Peach Nectar*, the 4th highlighter.  [COLOR=545454]So Hollywood (gold), Riviera ([/COLOR][COLOR=545454]rose gold), Starlight (silver), [/COLOR][COLOR=6A6A6A]*Peach Nectar*[/COLOR][COLOR=545454] (peach)[/COLOR]


 Oh. My.  I've missed the pics of Peach Nectar. That needs to join my collection ASAP.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Whoa really????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That one is going to join my collection too. ​


----------



## alnike86 (Aug 15, 2015)

(Googly eyes)


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Daaaaamn, my Gerard order shipped already (Marilyn). I just placed it yesterday! :yahoo:


  Marilyn will be real pretty on you


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I know, right! I wanted to get Riviera when it comes out, but then I had to seriously think about *how many rose gold highlighters I already have.* Too many! Lol. I'm a rose gold junkie.
> 
> 
> Yup!
> ...


  What are these???


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YES----it doesn't get any more ridiculous than that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You were supposed to get that one eons ago


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 15, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Hmmm...I can't remember where I'd saved the last swatch of *Peach Nectar*, the 4th highlighter.
> 
> So Hollywood (gold), Riviera (rose gold), Starlight (silver), *Peach Nectar* (peach)


  Nope not looking!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I highlight in the winter, just not as intensely, loollll.


 There's nothing wrong with liking like an iridescent snowflake...  I prefer Winter for that extra touch of ethereal color and light as I'm so pale that it makes winter more colorful, sparkly and, well, I sweat more in summer.. Natural highlights... So winter is fun to Un-drab the dull coldness and celebrate the colors shining off icicles., did I take that too far? ️


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Nope not looking!:blink:


 Could Starlight dupe for Chanel Camelia Le Plumes? Oooo


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 15, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Oh. My.  I've missed the pics of Peach Nectar. That needs to join my collection ASAP.





cocomomo80 said:


> I know, right! I wanted to get Riviera when it comes out, but then I had to seriously think about how many rose gold highlighters I already have. Too many! Lol. I'm a rose gold junkie.    Yup! :nods:  That one is going to join my collection too. ​





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I know---I have to watch that too!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] What are these???[/COLOR]


  Gerard cosmetic's Lucy, Marilyn, Audrey and illuminator.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I do. Hubble Telescope Glow!! I don't know what I'm going to do now that I have deal with this new thing you guys call "winter"
> 
> You were supposed to get that one eons ago






 Who told you?????



I got distracted





​


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I highlight in the winter, just not as intensely, loollll.


  Well it's a good thing----can't have all that product going to waste!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> Could Starlight dupe for Chanel Camelia Le Plumes? Oooo


   NO!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Gerard cosmetic's Lucy, Marilyn, Audrey and illuminator.


   They looked different in her pics.  Thanks PGD!!!!


----------



## alnike86 (Aug 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] They looked different in her pics.  Thanks PGD!!!![/COLOR]


  Yeah I got excited and took a pic in the dark with the flash, so they look a bit different!


----------



## alnike86 (Aug 16, 2015)

From top to bottom: Gerard Audrey, Lucy, Marilyn, BB+ Illumination over bare skin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  From top to bottom: Gerard Audrey, Lucy, Marilyn over BB+ Illumination  I actually really like the BB+...it kinda reminds me of the Becca liquid highlighters (which I've only tested, but not purchased), but it is VERY shimmery...not sure I'd ever actually use it as a BB.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 16, 2015)

Now I have to go sit in the corner. Last night I ordered a ton of Looxi highlighters. I just kept staring at swatches, it was interfering with my sleep cycle and knowing myself I just went ahead and placed the order. Also you can use code SAVANTFREE for a free eye shadow with your purchase.​ 
I purchased Honeychild, Ever After, Luna, Luxe, Valley Girl and Voodoo plus Saints & Sinners as my free shadow.​





  I'm hoping that theses are a little less sparkly than the JD Glow highlighters. I'm also wondering how different Voodoo (iridescent green) is going to be from Pistachio (gold with mint green undertones). I think they are different enough (looking at swatches) to merit having both and I love the idea of green highlighters. Similarly Luna looks way bluer (even purplely) than JD Glow's Ariel. Guess we'll see. Now I need to be on my best behavior for the rest of August and September. Le sigh.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 16, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Now I have to go sit in the corner. Last night I ordered a ton of Looxi highlighters. I just kept staring at swatches, it was interfering with my sleep cycle and knowing myself I just went ahead and placed the order. Also you can use code SAVANTFREE for a free eye shadow with your purchase. ​ I purchased Honeychild, Ever After, Luna, Luxe, Valley Girl and Voodoo plus Saints & Sinners as my free shadow. ​    I'm hoping that theses are a little less sparkly than the JD Glow highlighters. I'm also wondering how different Voodoo (iridescent green) is going to be from Pistachio (gold with mint green undertones). I think they are different enough (looking at swatches) to merit having both and I love the idea of green highlighters. Similarly Luna looks way bluer (even purplely) than JD Glow's Ariel. Guess we'll see. Now I need to be on my best behavior for the rest of August and September. Le sigh.


 Yes! They are less sparkly for sure! I love Looxi Beauty Highligters! They give a sheen rather than sparkle and are just beautiful! You made great choices! Enjoy them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

alnike86 said:


> Yeah I got excited and took a pic in the dark with the flash, so they look a bit different!


   Trickery huh???



Just kidding---they did look like an entirely different product to my old eyes!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Now I have to go sit in the corner. Last night I ordered a ton of Looxi highlighters. I just kept staring at swatches, it was interfering with my sleep cycle and knowing myself I just went ahead and placed the order. Also you can use code SAVANTFREE for a free eye shadow with your purchase.​
> I purchased Honeychild, Ever After, Luna, Luxe, Valley Girl and Voodoo plus Saints & Sinners as my free shadow.​
> 
> 
> ...


 ​Well there's room in th time out corner with me Twinkle_Twinkle


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Well there's room in th time out corner with me Twinkle_Twinkle[/COLOR]:haha:


 If you'd like to, you may virtually join me in Le Magnifique area, otherwise known as the corner, waiting it out... Sighing...  On another note, those Looxi are going to look gorgeous on you! I'm curious what your favorite will be...


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 16, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Now I have to go sit in the corner. Last night I ordered a ton of Looxi highlighters. I just kept staring at swatches, it was interfering with my sleep cycle and knowing myself I just went ahead and placed the order. Also you can use code SAVANTFREE for a free eye shadow with your purchase.​
> I purchased *Honeychild, Ever After, Luna, Luxe, Valley Girl and Voodoo* plus Saints & Sinners as my free shadow.​
> 
> 
> ...


  I wish I had known about the coupon code. I would have gotten Saints & Sinners, as well. Did you buy the highlighter palette or just the 6 individual pans?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 16, 2015)

[@]Medgal07[/@]    [@]Shars[/@] [@]montREALady[/@] Here is a pic of me champagne popping on my way back from church.  If there's a glare, you know why!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the nudge!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> If you'd like to, you may virtually join me in Le Magnifique area, otherwise known as the corner, waiting it out... Sighing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nice try!!!!  I'm on highlighter hiatus AKA* HH *until the next Chanel collection release


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Thanks for the nudge!!!!!


   Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!  Your skin is A-MAZING!!!!!!!  YOU do wonders for Champagne Pop---not the other way around!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 16, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Thanks for the nudge!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 16, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> :eyelove:


 Aww, thank you!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!  Your skin is A-MAZING!!!!!!!  YOU do wonders for Champagne Pop---not the other way around!!![/COLOR]:frenz:


  Thanks Meddy!  You are too kind!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 16, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

   Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!  Your skin is A-MAZING!!!!!!!  YOU do wonders for Champagne Pop---not the other way around!!!












  Very well said!


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 16, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> [@]Medgal07[/@]    [@]Shars[/@] [@]montREALady[/@] Here is a pic of me champagne popping on my way back from church.  If there's a glare, you know why!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 16, 2015)

boschicka said:


> :agree:   Very well said!


 Isn't she the best!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 16, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Beautiful!


 Thank you so much!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 16, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I wish I had known about the coupon code. I would have gotten Saints & Sinners, as well. *Did you buy the highlighter palette or just the 6 individual pans?*


  Individual compacts


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> Marilyn! It's gorg, I think it'd look great on you!


I wanted marylin maybe I will pick it up  I need a new highlighter


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Thanks Meddy! You are too kind!


  Just calling it as I see it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Isn't she the best!


    Awwwwww shucks


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I need a new highlighter


    For real Glammy---you have to scratch that itch!!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 16, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Now I have to go sit in the corner. Last night I ordered a ton of Looxi highlighters. I just kept staring at swatches, it was interfering with my sleep cycle and knowing myself I just went ahead and placed the order. Also you can use code SAVANTFREE for a free eye shadow with your purchase.​
> I purchased Honeychild, Ever After, Luna, Luxe, Valley Girl and Voodoo plus Saints & Sinners as my free shadow.​
> 
> 
> ...


  Booo, I had already placed my order before seeing this for the free eye shadow! Wahhh!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 16, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Thanks for the nudge!!!!!


  Looks great!!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 16, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> *I wish I had known about the coupon code.* I would have gotten Saints & Sinners, as well. Did you buy the highlighter palette or just the 6 individual pans?


  Me too !


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Looks great!!! :eyelove:


 It may take a while, but I listen! Lol


----------



## montREALady (Aug 16, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> It may take a while, but I listen! Lol


  Ha!  





Brownye20 said:


> Marilyn will be real pretty on you


  Thanks, I hope so!  





DILLIGAF said:


> I do. Hubble Telescope Glow!! I don't know what I'm going to do now that I have deal with this new thing you guys call "winter"  You were supposed to get that one eons ago oke:


  Ugggh, winter. Don't remind me. Tbh I didn't highlight this intensely before Specktra!   





bambookoalatree said:


> There's nothing wrong with liking like an iridescent snowflake...  I prefer Winter for that extra touch of ethereal color and light as I'm so pale that it makes winter more colorful, sparkly and, well, I sweat more in summer.. Natural highlights... So winter is fun to Un-drab the dull coldness and celebrate the colors shining off icicles., did I take that too far? ️


 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Well there's room in th time out corner with me Twinkle_Twinkle[/COLOR]:haha:


  I think it's progressed well beyond a corner now. We need a room! Lol!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!  Your skin is A-MAZING!!!!!!!  YOU do wonders for Champagne Pop---not the other way around!!![/COLOR]:frenz:


  I absolutely agree! Flawless skin!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 16, 2015)

I absolutely agree! Flawless skin![/quote]   Aww, ya'll are too kind!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Booo, I had already placed my order before seeing this for the free eye shadow! Wahhh!


  What did you order?


----------



## montREALady (Aug 16, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> What did you order?


  Ordered Valley Girl Friday afternoon. Never tried her stuff so starting slow.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Ordered Valley Girl Friday afternoon. Never tried her stuff so starting slow.


  That's the smart thing to do, lol. *Sulks back off to time-out corner*


----------



## montREALady (Aug 16, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> That's the smart thing to do, lol. *Sulks back off to time-out corner*


  Bwahahaa! You'll be alright. :haha: Excited to hear what you think about your goodies!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 16, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> That's the smart thing to do, lol. *Sulks back off to time-out corner*


 I'm right next to you!  (While eyeing Valley Girl)


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I absolutely agree! Flawless skin!


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Thanks for the nudge!!!!!


  Ayyyeee!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shine bright like a diamond girl lol! It's really pretty on you. I like your blush colour too!


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I absolutely agree! Flawless skin!


  That is not what we need. If we get a room, all we're going to do is add more makeup lol!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ayyyeee!! :yahoo:  Shine bright like a diamond girl lol! It's really pretty on you. I like your blush colour too!


 Thanks Lady'!!! It's lafemme Sienna


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> That is not what we need. If we get a room, all we're going to do is add more makeup lol!


  Why you make us sound like a bunch of makeup hoarders




-and we are!


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 17, 2015)

My search for a EL modern mercury its finally over... Im in love


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> My search for a EL modern mercury its finally over... Im in love








My Topaz Chameleon search is over too! And my Guerlain Cruel Gardenia's. I'm putting myself on a no-buy (more likely low-buy) to prepare my poor bank account for holiday collections!


----------



## Shars (Aug 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Why you make us sound like a bunch of makeup hoarders
> 
> 
> 
> -*and we are!*


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> :yahoo: My Topaz Chameleon search is over too! And my Guerlain Cruel Gardenia's. I'm putting myself on a no-buy (more likely low-buy) to prepare my poor bank account for holiday collections!


Yay!!! Congrats!!!!i wish Estee lauder would make all the gelees permanent, now i want heatwave but im not sure i want to pay eBay ridiculous price for it, i mean, its an amazing highlighter, but 160-200dls amazing?? And cruel gardenia its one of the most gorgeous highlighters ever IMO, my very first one so it holds a special place in my heart


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Booo, I had already placed my order before seeing this for the free eye shadow! Wahhh!


 If I can figure out how to post swatches, it would be great if all of us uniquely colored skin individuals could search these to show what they look like on as many skin tones as possible. It would benefit any considering the amazing Looxi Beauty collection!  (Or anything else)


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 17, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> My search for a EL modern mercury its finally over... Im in love


  Congrats! It's gorgeous! I hope I can get my hands on one some day.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 17, 2015)

How does Gerard's Lucy compare to Becca's Blushed Copper? Anyone out there with both?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 17, 2015)

FYI there is a STAR15 code for Gerard Cosmetics for $15 Star Powders. I just ordered all three. What is wrong with me!!!! 

  No more highlighters for me until the Extra Dimension Powders in the MAC Holiday collection or a Becca LE release (other than Pearl, I don't need that) whichever comes first and then I seriously don't need to buy another highlighter for the rest of my life but I'm a sucker for Becca SSP's and Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks and lately these new indie brands with unique shades. I want to try some Colour Pop shades but I'm turned off by the whole spongey texture/apply with fingers thing. If ever I find an iridescent orange, iridescent purple or plum highlighter I am all over it though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> My search for a EL modern mercury its finally over... Im in love






  Yay!!!  I'm so glad you found one.  The formula is to die for!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> My Topaz Chameleon search is over too! And my Guerlain Cruel Gardenia's. I'm putting myself on a no-buy (more likely low-buy) to prepare my poor bank account for holiday collections!


 You ladies are killing it



​I'm so glad you're getting your hands on these amazing highlighters!!!  Totally awesome.  I can't wait to hear what you think once you're 
   worn them!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> If I can figure out how to post swatches, it would be great if all of us uniquely colored skin individuals could search these to show what they look like on as many skin tones as possible. It would benefit any considering the amazing Looxi Beauty collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Don't forget to check the photo gallery associated with this thread.   It's a compilation of photos/swatches of various highlighters from all of our highlighter addicts.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 18, 2015)

My Looxi order shipped  [@]cocomomo80[/@] and [@]Twinkle_Twinkle[/@]:yahoo:  Oh and I get my Marilyn on Friday ompom:


----------



## montREALady (Aug 18, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> FYI there is a STAR15 code for Gerard Cosmetics for $15 Star Powders. I just ordered all three. What is wrong with me!!!!   No more highlighters for me until the Extra Dimension Powders in the MAC Holiday collection or a Becca LE release (other than Pearl, I don't need that) whichever comes first and then I seriously don't need to buy another highlighter for the rest of my life but I'm a sucker for Becca SSP's and Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks and lately these new indie brands with unique shades. I want to try some Colour Pop shades but I'm turned off by the whole spongey texture/apply with fingers thing. If ever I find an iridescent orange, iridescent purple or plum highlighter I am all over it though.


  Ugggh! I paid $18.85 each! I may have to get Audrey for $15 then :haha:


----------



## alnike86 (Aug 18, 2015)

Gerard Marilyn...someday I fill figure out this strobing thing...


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 18, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> My search for a EL modern mercury its finally over... Im in love


  Gorgeous.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh and I get my Marilyn on Friday


  Woohoo! Mine shipped yesterday! It will supposedly arrive by Thursday. I can't wait!!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 18, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> How does Gerard's Lucy compare to Becca's Blushed Copper? Anyone out there with both?


  Here you go, Twinkle. They definitely do not look the same.
*Lucy* looks more like MAC's Cheeky Bronze MSF; except that Lucy has more luminosity and it's more opaque than Cheeky Bronze.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 18, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *cocomomo80* 



Woohoo! Mine shipped yesterday! It will supposedly arrive by Thursday. I can't wait!!



I placed my order a day after you I think. Got the notification around 1am and it's not updated on the USPS website yet.
Quote:Originally Posted by *cocomomo80* 



Here you go, Twinkle. They definitely do not look the same.
*Lucy* looks more like MAC's Cheeky Bronze MSF; except that Lucy has more luminosity than Cheeky Bronze.






Oh yeah for sure, nothing alike @Twinkle_Twinkle. I think I like Lucy more


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I placed my order a day after you I think. Got the notification around 1am and it's not updated on the USPS website yet.
> Oh yeah for sure, nothing alike @Twinkle_Twinkle. I like think *I like Lucy more*


 *Lucy* is very pretty, and I prefer it, as well. I'll be rocking this during the holiday season.


----------



## Shars (Aug 18, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Here you go, Twinkle. They definitely do not look the same.
> *Lucy* looks more like MAC's Cheeky Bronze MSF; except that Lucy has more luminosity and it's more opaque than Cheeky Bronze.


  Lucy is beautiful on you!!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> Lucy is beautiful on you!!


  Awww. That's so sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 18, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Here you go, Twinkle. They definitely do not look the same.
> *Lucy* looks more like MAC's Cheeky Bronze MSF; except that Lucy has more luminosity and it's more opaque than Cheeky Bronze.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 18, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Congrats! It's gorgeous! I hope I can get my hands on one some day.


Thankyou! I got mine off eBay for 78 dls and it lasted for several days before i got it, it think it was because it didnt have the sticker on the back with the name of it, it was only listed as "illuminating gelee" the person who sold it to me didnt know it was modern mercury otherwise im sure it wouldnt have lasted as long as it did, and i dont know if you have instagram, but there are 2 for sale over there and there is one in the clearance bin for 60dls but that one is used


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]  Yay!!!  I'm so glad you found one.  The formula is to die for!!![/COLOR]:eyelove:


Thankyou!! I used it today on my cheek bones and as an eyeshadow and its amazing !!!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 18, 2015)

Brownye20 said:


> I have Lucy and I love it. I wanted Cheeky Bronze for years now but i just wasn't in a rush to get it. Thanks @cocomomo80 for this lovely swatch. I differently don't need it.


  You're very welcome! Glad I could help.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 18, 2015)

I just got cheeky bronze last week. I don't know how I never noticed it before

  but on my skin it looks totally different than the swatch above it is coral with golden shimmer


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I just got cheeky bronze last week. I don't know how I never noticed it before
> 
> but on my skin it looks totally different than the swatch above it is coral with golden shimmer


  Which Cheeky Bronze is it? The old release (which is the one I have) or the newer release (with the new packaging)?
  I've heard this statement before regarding how some MAC MSFs seem to look a little different than what they had been prior.
  But according to Google search, some Cheeky Bronze swatches either look pinkish or golden.
  However, I do think it could look different based upon skin color and undertones.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 18, 2015)

No two msfs ever look the same i think this more depends on the skin color and undertones

  I have some old and the same new ones and do not see much of a difference

  this cheeky bronze is in the new packaging but it looks like most of the swathes i found online


----------



## boschicka (Aug 18, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Shars said:
> 
> 
> > My Topaz Chameleon search is over too! And my Guerlain Cruel Gardenia's. I'm putting myself on a no-buy (more likely low-buy) to prepare my poor bank account for holiday collections!
> ...


I think there's a heat wave in the CB for $90.


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 18, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I think there's a heat wave in the CB for $90.


Yep, i just bought it a few hours ago


----------



## jenise (Aug 18, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Here you go, Twinkle. They definitely do not look the same. *Lucy* looks more like MAC's Cheeky Bronze MSF; except that Lucy has more luminosity and it's more opaque than Cheeky Bronze.


 My cheeky bronze looks just like this! love it and Lucy as well


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 18, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Yep, i just bought it a few hours ago


I hope EL brings it back one day so I don't have to splurge!


----------



## jenise (Aug 18, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Yep, i just bought it a few hours ago


 Wow I don't think its worth 90 at all haha it's nice and all but nothing too Special imo. Especially with all of the dupes of it that are out now! With that said I hope you love it


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 18, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I hope EL brings it back one day so I don't have to splurge!


yes, or bring back all the gelees and make them permanent, it would make our lives much easier  and here i was trying to justify paying 150+ for heatwave... Good thing i waited


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 18, 2015)

jenise said:


> Wow I don't think its worth 90 at all haha it's nice and all but nothing too Special imo. Especially with all of the dupes of it that are out now! With that said I hope you love it


Thankyou! Well, what something its worth it for one might not be for someone else, what is important is that it makes you happy, i have becca champange pop and by swatches i have seen they are almost identical  and wisper of gilt is coming back and this one and heatwave are  supposedly dupes for each other.. And still wanted heatwave because i love the color, the formula is amazing IMO and the design is sooo pretty


----------



## boschicka (Aug 18, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> jenise said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I don't think its worth 90 at all haha it's nice and all but nothing too Special imo. Especially with all of the dupes of it that are out now! With that said I hope you love it
> ...


  Agreed.  Plus sometimes you just need to see it for yourself.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 18, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I hope EL brings it back one day so I don't have to splurge!


  Me too! I don't do eBay or anything like that for limited edition makeup. If I missed it, it just wasn't meant to be. It's the principle for me...more than retail is too much :lol:


----------



## malenacorl (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm new here 
  I love highlighters and I've just recently bought Becca Champagne Pop. I also found limited edition Armani highlighter, I'm gonna buy it and I'm over the moon 
  Is it true Becca Opal is similiar to Mac Whisper of Gilt? I own Whisper and I'm gonna sell it, because it doesn't work with my skintone AT ALL. I've been thinking about Opal but I don't know if it's worth the hype?
  Have a nice day


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Me too! I don't do eBay or anything like that for limited edition makeup. If I missed it, it just wasn't meant to be. It's the principle for me...more than retail is too much :lol:


  :agree:


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> FYI there is a STAR15 code for Gerard Cosmetics for $15 Star Powders. I just ordered all three. What is wrong with me!!!!   No more highlighters for me until the Extra Dimension Powders in the MAC Holiday collection or a Becca LE release (other than Pearl, I don't need that) whichever comes first and then I seriously don't need to buy another highlighter for the rest of my life but I'm a sucker for Becca SSP's and Bobbi Brown Shimmerbricks and lately these new indie brands with unique shades. I want to try some Colour Pop shades but I'm turned off by the whole spongey texture/apply with fingers thing. If ever I find an iridescent orange, iridescent purple or plum highlighter I am all over it though.


 There is an iridescent orange highlighter and an iridescent Violet! Lizi Beauty Valley Girl & Ever After! Or you can use Urban Decay eyeshadow in Rust, Fireball, Tonic, or asphysixia, envy it dive bar? The Looxi are gorgeous.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 19, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> There is an iridescent orange highlighter and an iridescent Violet! Lizi Beauty Valley Girl & Ever After! Or you can use Urban Decay eyeshadow in Rust, Fireball, Tonic, or asphysixia, envy it dive bar? The Looxi are gorgeous.


  I have an eye shadow from The Body Shop (they make these sheer, color shifting eyeshadows) that is sheer iridescent orange which is the closest thing I've been able to find to what I'm looking for but it's easy to overdo it with an eyeshadow. I hope I really like Valley Girl and Ever After. If I could find a compact version of something like Supernova from Artist Couture I would snatch it up but I really hate loose powders.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I have an eye shadow from The Body Shop (they make these sheer, color shifting eyeshadows) that is sheer iridescent orange which is the closest thing I've been able to find to what I'm looking for but it's easy to overdo it with an eyeshadow. I hope I really like Valley Girl and Ever After. If I could find a compact version of something like Supernova from Artist Couture I would snatch it up but I really hate loose powders.


  Have you tried NARS Taj Mahal blush? It's very shimmery/orange/gold.. Might it work? There are many Asian ones which would work well also!  Pleasexlet me know so I can respond with some for you to look into! They're not that expensive at all!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> Have you tried NARS Taj Mahal blush? It's very shimmery/orange/gold.. Might it work? There are many Asian ones which would work well also!  Pleasexlet me know so I can respond with some for you to look into! They're not that expensive at all!


 or.. NARS Luminizer in Hot Sand!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 19, 2015)

Hot sand is not orange at all. It is very light peach


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Hot sand is not orange at all. It is very light peach


 It may be that on your skin color and tone, but it is very orange on my skin as well as is the Becca Champagne Pop. It's an orange with yellow/gold sheen on me!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

H





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Don't forget to check the photo gallery associated with this thread.   It's a compilation of photos/swatches of various highlighters from all of our highlighter addicts.[/COLOR]:happydance:


 Hi! That would be great but I didn't know there was one!  I'm new, can you please share your wisdom about how I find the photos for just this thread? If appreciate it! Thank you.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I have an eye shadow from The Body Shop (they make these sheer, color shifting eyeshadows) that is sheer iridescent orange which is the closest thing I've been able to find to what I'm looking for but it's easy to overdo it with an eyeshadow. I hope I really like Valley Girl and Ever After. If I could find a compact version of something like Supernova from Artist Couture I would snatch it up but I really hate loose powders.


 I'm sorry that autocorrect made Looxi Beauty into Lizy.  I don't know your coloring so I'm not sure how things will look on you but UD Tonic eyeshadow is exactly like Supernova. Ever After is peach with just barely a shift and light lilac shimmers, not at all like Supernova. The eyeshadows are safe to put on face  And you can always mix the loose powder highlighter with a clear base or lotion and store it safely to use that way, or press it!  There are many warm apricot, peach, coral, bronze, coppery highlighters... What is orange or plum to one might be so completely different for another. You could also find MAC's pigments pressed and use Melon for the orange shift, and Kitchmas or Pink Pearl for a lavender/pink shift! Étude has marmalade baked blushes and highlighters in many shades. One is orange and it's beautiful. How light or dark do you want it? Like closet to invisible or white with shift? Or pure orange and plum with shift? This info will help!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 19, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> I'm sorry that autocorrect made Looxi Beauty into Lizy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm referring to something that has a translucent base with only orange iridescence/shift, no opaque orange color (like Taj Mahal for instance) and a plum shade shimmer shade, which has been illusive. I own UD Tonic so I will give that a whirl. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> If you scroll up there is a bar on the right side that says "Recent Images In This Thread". And Welcome to Specktra and HAA!  I'm referring to something that has a translucent base with only orange iridescence/shift, no opaque orange color (like Taj Mahal for instance) and a plum shade shimmer shade, which has been illusive. I own UD Tonic so I will give that a whirl. Thanks for the suggestions!


 I'm guessing I must not be mobile and instead use the desktop version in order to see the place at top right with recent pictures and this thread! But I thank you, now I know how! You're nice to help me out!  Are you referring to The Body Shop Be Mine Clementine Eyeshadow? And you want a highlighter like that? That's the only irange I saw but it doesn't have a translucent base so I'd like to ask exactly what you are referencing so that I can be more helpful!  Thank you very much! We will find you a highlighter!  Oh, you're welcome btw! Tonic is very close! Are you very pale, fair, light, light/med, med, med/deep, deep, see/dark, darkest? This helps me because I can visualize how the product will lay and what colors will pop and which will hide. Valley Girl is not translucent by any means. I'm sorry to tell you that. Again, if I know more of your color, I can do a re-creation on my hand after making it your tone/color and come back with more actual possibilities for you. Are creams okay?  #HighlighterLove


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi! @Twinkle_Twinkle I found a blog that has an answer for your orange highlight! Am I allowed to post the link? I don't know for sure but I'll post it for you and it can be deleted by them if I've done wrong, sorry, but here is the link to the blog with swatches and an answer!  http://curious-and-confused-me.blogspot.com/2015/07/sivanna-shimmer-highlighter-review.html?m=1 I hope this is ok to do as I'm not sure how to quote it and post its photos and it's really so very spot on!  Please let me k ow you got this.. I used an @ and your name. I'm hoping that's right.  If linking to a blog to help is wrong, I'm very sorry Spektra and I ask please for advice on what I should have done and how. Thank you.


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 19, 2015)

malenacorl said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here
> I love highlighters and I've just recently bought Becca Champagne Pop. I also found limited edition Armani highlighter, I'm gonna buy it and I'm over the moon
> Is it true Becca Opal is similiar to Mac Whisper of Gilt? I own Whisper and I'm gonna sell it, because it doesn't work with my skintone AT ALL. I've been thinking about Opal but I don't know if it's worth the hype?
> Have a nice day








Glad to have another addict join the group!

  I don't have Whisper of Girl (WOG), but I've heard that it is different from Opal. Opal being a bit more pink and less gold.
  Champagne Pop is lighter than both of them. Hope that helps!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> :welcome: Glad to have another addict join the group!  I don't have Whisper of Girl (WOG), but I've heard that it is different from Opal. Opal being a bit more pink and less gold. Champagne Pop is lighter than both of them. Hope that helps!


 She is correct about the differences! If you are a Woman of Color, I'd highly recommend Becca Rose Gold & The LE Bronze out now, as Opal is nice but will either blend in too much or work as a lovely sheen! There's a photo gallery here of swatches on many skin colors and tones, if you're in desktop mode it's on the top right! Maybe that will help? Apparently if you scroll up, it's at the top right where you'll see  "Recent Images in this thread" and Welcome to Spektra and HAA! I'm quoting  @Twinkle_Twinkle  Welcome! I'm new too! Overwhelming, right?


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

It is on the right! I'm in desktop! :clapping:


----------



## montREALady (Aug 19, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> She is correct about the differences! If you are a Woman of Color, I'd highly recommend Becca Rose Gold & The LE Bronze out now, as Opal is nice but will either blend in too much or work as a lovely sheen! There's a photo gallery here of swatches on many skin colors and tones, if you're in desktop mode it's on the top right! Maybe that will help? Apparently if you scroll up, it's at the top right where you'll see  "Recent Images in this thread" and Welcome to Spektra and HAA! I'm quoting  @Twinkle_Twinkle  Welcome! I'm new too! Overwhelming, right?


  Jaymuse is not new here :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Thankyou!! I used it today on my cheek bones and as an eyeshadow and its amazing !!!


  I'm so glad you're enjoying it. I wore mine Tuesday


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Jaymuse is not new here


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 19, 2015)

I bought all of the GC Star Powders. Opted to use the GCSAVE coupon code which mean paying $.60 more for each powder after the discount, but it meant 35% off the Cinco de lip gloss and 1 lipstick bundle that I wanted.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Jaymuse is not new here :haha:


 Oh. Why would she say that? Is it funny because I'm new? I've been using this website forever and finally found it would be nice to join. It doesn't mean I'm a target. Thanks.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  NO![/COLOR]


 No need to yell  I don't have the ABH to compare myself. Sorry I asked.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

malenacorl said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here  I love highlighters and I've just recently bought Becca Champagne Pop. I also found limited edition Armani highlighter, I'm gonna buy it and I'm over the moon  Is it true Becca Opal is similiar to Mac Whisper of Gilt? I own Whisper and I'm gonna sell it, because it doesn't work with my skintone AT ALL. I've been thinking about Opal but I don't know if it's worth the hype? Have a nice day


 Hello! Welcome! I'm new too and I responded to @Jaymuse by using quotes incorrectly as I still don't have the hang of this but basically it all depends on your skin color and undertone as to how the highlighters turn out. Opal could be amazing on you! But I'm not sure what skin it's going on and it's very different from Whisper Of Guilt, which is closer to Estée Lauder Heat Wave. What do you want in a highlighter? Are you really pale? Dark? If you're in desktop mode, in the right you can view all swatches for this post and it's highlighter heaven! That alone might help!


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 20, 2015)

Waiting list link for the 2015 Hourglass palette  http://www.hourglasscosmetics.com/lighting-edit


----------



## mel33t (Aug 20, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Waiting list link for the 2015 Hourglass palette  http://www.hourglasscosmetics.com/lighting-edit


  I wish I was more excited about this, but $80? I have everything but the limited edition highlight


----------



## montREALady (Aug 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I wish I was more excited about this, but $80? I have everything but the limited edition highlight


  Yeah that's steep but I still put myself on the list


----------



## jenise (Aug 20, 2015)

I think 80 is a good price for the palette. It's what I exoected it to be lol I only have dim light from the first palette so I'm excited! Not a huge fan of their blushes (I had 2 and returned them) but I love the powders & radiant bronzer


----------



## mel33t (Aug 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah that's steep but I still put myself on the list :haha:





jenise said:


> I think 80 is a good price for the palette. It's what I exoected it to be lol I only have dim light from the first palette so I'm excited! Not a huge fan of their blushes (I had 2 and returned them) but I love the powders & radiant bronzer


  I think $80 is a good price but for me to only buy one powder isn't really worth it :/ hopefully they'll release the strobing powder separately


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Nope not looking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh wow, you're going to make me try it again.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2015)

You guys are THE.WORST!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2015)

There was another brand who came out with colorful highlighters, not color pop, does anyone remember the name?  I know, I know, I gave you all a lot to go on.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> No need to yell
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 NO..........there!  I whispered!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


>


LOL you guys CLEARLY know I'm an addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@bambookoalatree no worries hun! These clowns were just calling me out on my highlighter addiction haha

  Sometimes the quote levels can get a little screwed up when you respond.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> LOL you guys CLEARLY know I'm an addict
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Who us????


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Who us????











  Yes, YOU! hehe


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I wish I was more excited about this, but $80? I have everything but the limited edition highlight


  My feelings exactly. 

  Oh and my Looxi highlighters came today! Yeaaahhh!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 20, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 

 
*OHhhh awesome...   SHould I buy all 3 for $56? *



*OMG, I love, who's going to be the first to test these, ya know, scientific research... *




  3 for $45! The coupon I used dropped them down to $15 each.  And I guess that would be me since I bought 5 of them. I'll be back with some first impressions.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok, I'll give it another chance.   OHhhh awesome...   SHould I buy all 3 for $56?     OMG, I love, who's going to be the first to test these, ya know, scientific research...   That would be nice.  LOL   Oh wow, you're going to make me try it again.


 Looxi Beauty and their creator is all lovely. I've been thoroughly enjoying my products. I highly recommend!  it's all very good.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok, I'll give it another chance.   OHhhh awesome...   SHould I buy all 3 for $56?     OMG, I love, who's going to be the first to test these, ya know, scientific research...   That would be nice.  LOL   Oh wow, you're going to make me try it again.


  Make sure you use the code with Gerard! I think it's GCSTAR. I get Marilyn tomorrow. Looks like my Looxi order too.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Make sure you use the code with Gerard! I think it's GCSTAR. I get Marilyn tomorrow. Looks like my Looxi order too.


 You'll love Looxi Beauty! I do!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> 3 for $45! The coupon I used dropped them down to $15 each.  And I guess that would be me since I bought 5 of them. I'll be back with some first impressions.


 They are wonderful! I have most of them and am happy to share my findings. I don't know how to post swatches here or how to PM so I can only tell you Looxi Beauty has moved up to a highly deserved position for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Yes, YOU* ALL* ! hehe






 There----I fixed that for ya


----------



## montREALady (Aug 20, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> Oh. Why would *she* say that? Is it funny because I'm new? I've been using this website forever and finally found it would be nice to join. It doesn't mean I'm a target. Thanks.


  I'm so lost. Who's "she"? Me you're talking about? No one was laughing at you or targeting you because you're new. I was new just a few months ago! Plus we're not like that here. I was laughing at the thought of Jaymuse being new :lol: She's a professional highlighterer (like my new word guys? It's an official title, I'm going to copyright it!)


----------



## montREALady (Aug 20, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> LOL you guys CLEARLY know I'm an addict :haha:   @bambookoalatree  no worries hun! These clowns were just calling me out on my highlighter addiction haha  Sometimes the quote levels can get a little screwed up when you respond.


  Oh she misquoted! Man, I was so lost!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm so lost. Who's "she"? Me you're talking about? No one was laughing at you or targeting you because you're new. I was new just a few months ago! Plus we're not like that here. I was laughing at the thought of Jaymuse being new :lol: She's a professional highlighterer (like my new word guys? It's an official title, I'm going to copyright it!)


 Thank you.  I appreciate the clarification. I thought jay muse was new and was so wrong that I thought people found it funny. I understand now.  I'm glad you wouldn't do that.  Thank you. Enjoy your goodies! What are you ordering from Looxi? Their products are so wonderful! I can't wait for you to join me in loving them!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> There was another brand who came out with colorful highlighters, not color pop, does anyone remember the name?  I know, I know, I gave you all a lot to go on.


  A small company? It wasn't Looxi?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> They are wonderful! I have most of them and am happy to share my findings.* I don't know how to post swatches here or how to PM *so I can only tell you Looxi Beauty has moved up to a highly deserved position for me.


    I'll try to help you with that!  Are you using a MAC or PC?  When you take photos do you upload them to your 
   computer?

   To PM, go to the photo/avatar of the person to whom you want to send the PM.  You'll see a downward pointing  
   triangle.  Upon putting your cursor over it you will see 7 options.  The third option is 'Send PM'  Select it and you'll 
   be taken to that individual private mailbox.  Post your message.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 20, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> Thank you.  I appreciate the clarification. I thought jay muse was new and was so wrong that I thought people found it funny. I understand now.  I'm glad you wouldn't do that.  Thank you. Enjoy your goodies! What are you ordering from Looxi? Their products are so wonderful! I can't wait for you to join me in loving them!


  I only ordered Valley Girl for now and I can't wait to get it!! :yahoo:


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 20, 2015)

@Prettypackages are you thinking of JD Glow Cosmetics or Artist Couture?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I'm so lost. Who's "she"? Me you're talking about? No one was laughing at you or targeting you because you're new. I was new just a few months ago! Plus we're not like that here. *I was laughing at the thought of Jaymuse being new*
> 
> 
> 
> * She's a professional highlighterer *(like my new word guys? It's an official title, I'm going to copyright it!)


   EXACTLY!!!  All in good fun!

   I like that Monty!!!!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I only ordered Valley Girl for now and I can't wait to get it!! :yahoo:


 You'll love it! They'll be two new ones introduced this weekend also! I'm loving them!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'll try to help you with that!  Are you using a MAC or PC?  When you take photos do you upload them to your[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   computer?[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   To PM, go to the photo/avatar of the person to whom you want to send the PM.  You'll see a downward pointing  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   triangle.  Upon putting your[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]cursor over it you will see 7 options.  The third option is 'Send PM'  Select it and you'll[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   be taken to that individual private mailbox.  Post your[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] message.[/COLOR]


 Thank you. Very sweet. When I'm using desktop and not mobile, I will have to try that. I'm using Apple. My computer broke recently so I rely on my iPad and mobile


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

When I take pictures, they stay in my phone and in my iPad. Happy to swatch and upload when I figure it out! Goodnight beautiful ladies!  Thank you for helping


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> Thank you. Very sweet. When I'm using desktop and not mobile, I will have to try that. I'm using Apple. My computer broke recently so I rely on my iPad and mobile


  Do you take pics w/your iPad?
   In the meantime, why don't you try to send me a PM just so you get the hang of it ok?


----------



## montREALady (Aug 20, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> When I take pictures, they stay in my phone and in my iPad. Happy to swatch and upload when I figure it out! Goodnight beautiful ladies!  Thank you for helping


  When you're composing or replying to someone and you want to attach a photo, right above you'll see a square that looks like it has a mountain and the sun in it. Click it and you can upload the pic from your device.


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> There was another brand who came out with colorful highlighters, not color pop, does anyone remember the name?  I know, I know, I gave you all a lot to go on.


Was it JDGlow? They have like a green one?


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh she misquoted! Man, I was so lost!


  Yes I think she was responding to the girl I was responding to!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Was it JDGlow? They have like a green one?


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 20, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> GCSTAR is invalid, there was another one posted earlier, I'll try that one.
> *sticking my tongue out at you* LOL
> 
> yes jd glow!


They were just having a Back To School Sale! 25% off
  And my Looxi package got taken hostage at the post office today so I'm going to break it out tomorrow!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


> bambookoalatree said:
> 
> 
> > Oh. Why would *she* say that? Is it funny because I'm new? I've been using this website forever and finally found it would be nice to join. It doesn't mean I'm a target. Thanks.
> ...


Ha!  Highlighteers!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> They were just having a Back To School Sale! 25% off
> And my Looxi package got taken hostage at the post office today so I'm going to break it out tomorrow!


  the code I just put in was gcsave, looks like it is 35% off.  I want the one that makes them 15 dollars each... lol  maybe I'll wait.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 20, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> My feelings exactly.
> 
> *Oh and my Looxi highlighters came today! Yeaaahhh!!!*
> 
> ...








 Hahaha! That title. Too funny.


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 20, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> You'll love Looxi Beauty! I do!


  I looooooove Looxi!


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 20, 2015)

Ok, it's taken me all day to get this swatch up, I keep forgetting!

  If you follow me on Insta, you know I won this big prize bag from Black Radiance Beauty that came with a gorgeous highlighter! And then I kinddd offff went to Ulta today and saw the new Makeup Revolution display and couldn't contain myself. So these are my newest highlighters in the past 24 hours. (@bambookoalatree this is what @montREALady means by me not being new, like who gets three new highlighters in 24 hours, ME! And I welcome noobs to the group! The more addicts the merrier!)

  The first set of swatches is heavy and the second set is blended out! These are all less than $6 at the drugstore =)


----------



## califabulous (Aug 20, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


  yes! gorgeous glow.  but those brows tho! *thumbs up*


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 20, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> They were just having a Back To School Sale! 25% off
> And my Looxi package got taken hostage at the post office today so I'm going to break it out tomorrow!
> 
> 
> ...


  That code is STAR15. It was still active when I placed my order a couple of nights ago.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ok, it's taken me all day to get this swatch up, I keep forgetting!
> 
> If you follow me on Insta, you know I won this big prize bag from Black Radiance Beauty that came with a gorgeous highlighter! And then I kinddd offff went to Ulta today and saw the new Makeup Revolution display and couldn't contain myself. So these are my newest highlighters in the past 24 hours. (@bambookoalatree this is what @montREALady *means by me not being new, like who gets three new highlighters in 24 hours*, ME! And I welcome noobs to the group! The more addicts the merrier!)
> 
> The first set of swatches is heavy and the second set is blended out! These are all less than $6 at the drugstore =)


   Pretty!!!!



Raises hand sheepishly & whispers * I do


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> They were just having a Back To School Sale! 25% off
> *And my Looxi package got taken hostage at the post office today so I'm going to break it out tomorrow! *






Call if you need bail money!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 21, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> That code is STAR15. It was still active when I placed my order a couple of nights ago.


  Thanks, I may need Audrey with this code 


califabulous said:


> yes! gorgeous glow.  but those brows tho! *thumbs up*


  Thanks!!  





jaymuse said:


> Ok, it's taken me all day to get this swatch up, I keep forgetting!  If you follow me on Insta, you know I won this big prize bag from Black Radiance Beauty that came with a gorgeous highlighter! And then I kinddd offff went to Ulta today and saw the new Makeup Revolution display and couldn't contain myself. So these are my newest highlighters in the past 24 hours. (@bambookoalatree  this is what @montREALady  means by me not being new, like who gets three new highlighters in 24 hours, ME! And I welcome noobs to the group! The more addicts the merrier!)  The first set of swatches is heavy and the second set is blended out! These are all less than $6 at the drugstore =)


  Pretty. I totally didn't pay attention the last time I went to Ulta because I wasn't familiar with the brand then. Plus I think the display looked raided. Someone here got the highlighter palette... Gingersnap has been on my list for months. I just never got it. I use Blackberry as a light contour every day blended into my blush. Then I have Toasted Almond and Raspberry blushes.  Oooh wait you won the Black Radiance contest!! You were in the lead when I voted. That's great! :yahoo:


----------



## montREALady (Aug 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> the code I just put in was gcsave, looks like it is 35% off.  I want the one that makes them 15 dollars each... lol  maybe I'll wait.


  This is the code I used for Marilyn. Sorry, the other code is what I used for Lucy but it was expired the second time around.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 21, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I was supposed to get my Looxi order today, but it got stalled in IL. Now it's in Massachusetts. So close..but yet, so far.   If I'm lucky, it'll get here tomorrow...but some how I doubt it. It'll probably be in my state, but not in my hands. Com'on, USPS!  I'm looking forward to your swatch pics, Twinkle.   :lol:  Hahaha! That title. Too funny.


  Mine was supposed to arrive on Saturday but I notice it got to my post office last night. We'll see.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 21, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> That code is STAR15. It was still active when I placed my order a couple of nights ago.


  yeah, still works.  Did you get all 3?


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks, I may need Audrey with this code  Thanks!! Pretty. I totally didn't pay attention the last time I went to Ulta because I wasn't familiar with the brand then. Plus I think the display looked raided. Someone here got the highlighter palette... Gingersnap has been on my list for months. I just never got it. I use Blackberry as a light contour every day blended into my blush. Then I have Toasted Almond and Raspberry blushes.  Oooh wait you won the Black Radiance contest!! You were in the lead when I voted. That's great! :yahoo:


  I won second place but they still sent me this huge bag full of stuff!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 21, 2015)

After all that whining last night, my Looxi Valley Girl highlighter finally came in today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks AMAZING over blush. I wish I had a better picture of it over the bronzer, because it was so beautiful.
  I did the best that I could.

*Zoom in*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oooh wait you won the Black Radiance contest!! You were in the lead when I voted. That's great!


  Yay! So glad to hear that your Blackberry has found it's spot in your rotation!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 21, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> After all that whining last night, my Looxi Valley Girl highlighter finally came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 21, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> You are the new a swatch queen! We are not worthy…








 Thanks, Twinkle.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> A small company? It wasn't Looxi?


 are you thinking of... "Life's Entropy" Galaxy Glow Illuminators... ? They have amazing color shifters and are a wonderful cream/liquid texture and look gorgeous!  Try them!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Do you take pics w/your iPad?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   In the meantime, why don't you try to send me a PM just so you get the hang of it ok?[/COLOR]


 Thank you! I promise to when j have the time. I'm just in and out right now and remembered s brand of highlighters that might have been what someone was looking for and it offers an iridescent orange so I wanted to get that info out  when I can spend more time here, absolutely! And thank you for offering the tutor, so kind.  Especially because I tried to post s picture and couldn't!  Thabk you! Have a beautiful night!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 21, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> That code is STAR15. It was still active when I placed my order a couple of nights ago.
> yeah, still works.  Did you get all 3?


  Yes, I did. Ordered on Tuesday, shipped Wednesday, and I got them today! I think I'm going to love Lucy!


  Quick foyer swatches (left to right): Audrey, Marilyn, Lucy

  No flash:




  With flash


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 21, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> After all that whining last night, my Looxi Valley Girl highlighter finally came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWATCH GAWDDDESS!


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 21, 2015)

And my Looxi order didn't come! It had to bust some lipsticks out of the post office jail hahaha
  Maybe it will come tomorrow!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 22, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I won second place but they still sent me this huge bag full of stuff!


  That's still amazing! Congratulations!!  





cocomomo80 said:


> After all that whining last night, my Looxi Valley Girl highlighter finally came in today. :yahoo:   It looks AMAZING over blush. I wish I had a better picture of it over the bronzer, because it was so beautiful. I did the best that I could. [COLOR=00FFFF]*Zoom in*[/COLOR]


 Mine got delivered yesterday at my rental office and we missed them when we got home. I'm literally sitting here waiting for them to open so I can run across the street :haha: Great swatches, thanks!! Audrey doesn't look as bright as Marilyn? I ordered Marilyn because I thought it was darker than Audrey...     Where are your words I'm supposed to be quoting? Lolll. But yes, loving Blackberry. When I got it I wasn't contouring during the week so I didn't know what to do with it! But I decided to try it one day and it's nice and subtle.  





bambookoalatree said:


> are you thinking of... "Life's Entropy" Galaxy Glow Illuminators... ? They have amazing color shifters and are a wonderful cream/liquid texture and look gorgeous!  Try them!


  Actually I was quoting Prettpackages, she was inquiring.  





Yazmin said:


> Yes, I did. Ordered on Tuesday, shipped Wednesday, and I got them today! I think I'm going to love Lucy!   Quick foyer swatches (left to right): Audrey, Marilyn, Lucy  No flash:
> 
> With flash


  Thanks! Lucy I love and I think it's the only highlighter I'm bringing with me to Montreal next week! :shock:


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 22, 2015)

You sound like me when I'm waiting for my mailman to arrive. That stalking just gets amplified whenever you know your makeup is near. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Wait...I missed something...Did you order all three GC powders? Or just Lucy...and now Marilyn?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 22, 2015)

My GC Star Powders came today!!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 22, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ok, it's taken me all day to get this swatch up, I keep forgetting!  If you follow me on Insta, you know I won this big prize bag from Black Radiance Beauty that came with a gorgeous highlighter! And then I kinddd offff went to Ulta today and saw the new Makeup Revolution display and couldn't contain myself. So these are my newest highlighters in the past 24 hours. (@bambookoalatree  this is what @montREALady  means by me not being new, like who gets three new highlighters in 24 hours, ME! And I welcome noobs to the group! The more addicts the merrier!)  The first set of swatches is heavy and the second set is blended out! These are all less than $6 at the drugstore =)





jaymuse said:


> If you follow me on Insta, you know I won this big prize bag from Black Radiance Beauty that came with a gorgeous highlighter! And then I kinddd offff went to Ulta today and saw the new Makeup Revolution display and couldn't contain myself. So these are my newest highlighters in the past 24 hours. (@bambookoalatree  this is what @montREALady  means by me not being new, like who gets three new highlighters in 24 hours, ME! And I welcome noobs to the group! The more addicts the merrier!)  The first set of swatches is heavy and the second set is blended out! These are all less than $6 at the drugstore =)





Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> If you scroll up there is a bar on the right side that says "Recent Images In This Thread". And Welcome to Specktra and HAA    The best place to be! Ok you are fabulous! Thank you for that! I like your style! I may be new to the group but I've been around this industry for decades! And please be proud of your purchases! I just bought 6 in one day and I then I do worse damage. I figure me before bills and I get caught up! But it's all so pretty! I say and quote #treatyoself girl! And then do it again!  I'm still figuring out how to post swatches for y'all but it hasn't worked yet and lovely.. Begins with M.. Can't remember at the moment, has been sweet in offering I pm her to make sure we get me working so I feel welcome  I ate something awful and my stomach is fighting so I've not had time to follow up yet but I most def will when I can dedicate my time. You all and this site deserve it. I hope to be a help.  Thanks again! (Don't eat random sushi or fish with rice.)  Tmi?


----------



## montREALady (Aug 22, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Hahaha! Thanks, Jaymuse.   You sound like me when I'm waiting for my mailman to arrive. That stalking just gets amplified whenever you know your makeup is near. [COLOR=181818]:lol: [/COLOR]   Wait...I missed something...Did you order all three GC powders? Or just Lucy...and now Marilyn?


 Yup! Loved Lucy so much I said I'd try Marilyn next. Got that today with my Looxi Valley Girl! That one is gorg. Marilyn is another gold, hehehe. I have a lot of gold. The formula is great though.  





Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> My GC Star Powders came today!!


  Yay!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 22, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> After all that whining last night, my Looxi Valley Girl highlighter finally came in today. :yahoo:   It looks AMAZING over blush. I wish I had a better picture of it over the bronzer, because it was so beautiful. I did the best that I could. [COLOR=00FFFF]*Zoom in*[/COLOR]


   This is Gorgeous!!!! I order Honeychild . Look at these swatches I'm kicking myself because I  only order the small version of Valley Girl , Luna and Ever After.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 22, 2015)

Brownye20 said:


> This is Gorgeous!!!! I order Honeychild . Look at these swatches I'm kicking myself because I  only order the small version of Valley Girl , Luna and Ever After.


 If everyone can please be patient with me, I have all but a couple already as well as the brand new releases coming in very soon and I'm happy to swatch them all for you.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 22, 2015)

Brownye20 said:


> This is Gorgeous!!!! I order Honeychild . Look at these swatches I'm kicking myself because I  only order the small version of Valley Girl , Luna and Ever After.


  Also: the small version really isn't that small at all! It's the size that fits in their highlighter palette and is close in size to a mufe eyeshadow. Basically twice the size of an eyeshadow from Looxi so you'll be happy!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 22, 2015)

Ooohh! Yes, you're definitely going to love Marilyn just as much.
  You're going to be bathing in gold with both Marilyn and Valley Girl. Lol


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 22, 2015)

Brownye20 said:


> This is Gorgeous!!!! I order Honeychild . Look at these swatches I'm kicking myself because I only order the small version of Valley Girl , Luna and Ever After.


  Thanks, Brownye20.
  I only ordered the small version of Valley Girl, as well. I figured it would be enough for me, since I have so many highlighters in my stash already.
  But I am regretting not buying Ever After. I think I'll get it sometime this week, or next.
  Honeychild is another I need to grab.


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 22, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> Also: the small version really isn't that small at all! It's the size that fits in their highlighter palette and is close in size to a mufe eyeshadow. Basically twice the size of an eyeshadow from Looxi so you'll be happy!


  Wow good to know Thx :nanas:


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 22, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Thanks, Brownye20. I only ordered the small version of Valley Girl, as well. I figured it would be enough for me, since I have so many highlighters in my stash already. But I am regretting not buying Ever After. I think I'll get it sometime this week, or next. Honeychild is another I need to grab.


  Thanks to these ladies ( yourself including) I really have an addiction now.     I'm thankful though cuz everyone open my eyes to different companies.


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 22, 2015)

Ladies if you live in Atlanta. The CCO at The Mills Mall  have a few Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Apricot.


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 22, 2015)

Brownye20 said:


> Ladies if you live in Atlanta. The CCO at The Mills Mall have a few Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Apricot.


Uh oh I'm in Atlanta


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 22, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Uh oh I'm in Atlanta :shock:


  They a pink one too i forgot the name.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 22, 2015)

I was just checking out Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Brick in Sandstone (online) right before coming back to this thread.
  I don't know if any of you ladies have it. I'm just curious to know if it looks good on NC44-NC45 skin tones.



jaymuse said:


> Uh oh I'm in Atlanta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was already a full blown HL addict before coming here a couple of weeks ago. I'm just happy to find a bunch of ladies whom I can share my addiction with and not feel chastised. 
  I'm the only makeup junkie amongst my group of friends, so it feels good to fit in somewhere. Your new born addiction is welcomed here (even if we did lead you to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> After all that whining last night, my Looxi Valley Girl highlighter finally came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    So pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Swatch queen!  I'm exiting this thread before I get myself into some real trouble.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> *I was just checking out Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Brick in Sandstone (online) right before coming back to this thread.*
> *I don't know if any of you ladies have it. I'm just curious to know if it looks good on NC44-NC45 skin tones.*
> 
> Oh lawd, Brownye20! Now you've done it. There goes Jaymuse.
> ...


  Here you go Coco, Bobbi Brown Sandstone Brick Compact:






I swatched across all 5 shades because that's how I wear it.  HTHs


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 22, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> *I was just checking out Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Brick in Sandstone (online) right before coming back to this thread.*
> I don't know if any of you ladies have it. I'm just curious to know if it looks good on NC44-NC45 skin tones.
> 
> Oh lawd, Brownye20! Now you've done it. There goes Jaymuse.
> ...


  I'm NW45 and I have Sandstone. I think most/all of the Shimmerbricks work on most/all skin tones to be honest. It reminds me a lot of Looxi Honeychild actually. I can do some comparison swatches later.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 22, 2015)

Brownye20 said:


> Wow good to know Thx :nanas:


 Totes! It's going to last a long time! The compacts are huge! They're a steal for the small sizes tucked safely in a z palette or any round holder in a palette!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 22, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm NW45 and I have Sandstone. I think most/all of the Shimmerbricks work on most/all skin tones to be honest. It reminds me a lot of Looxi Honeychild actually. I can do some comparison swatches later.


 You might prefer The Gorgeous LE Pink Sunset on your skin color!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 22, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I'm NW45 and I have Sandstone. I think most/all of the Shimmerbricks work on most/all skin tones to be honest. It reminds me a lot of Looxi Honeychild actually. *I can do some comparison swatches later.*


  Yes, please do some comparison swatches.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 22, 2015)

Did you guys see this highlighter by Bobbi Brown?  I think it's new.  It looks like the same pattern from the holidays.  I bought the bronze or copper shade but I think there was pink one.  Is this the same thing?  It is called Naked Pink.  Maybe it will be sold separately.  Any info?

  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bobbi-Brown-Naked-Pink-Collection/prod183850310_cat18030756__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat18030756%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526Ns%253DSELLABLE_DATE%257C1%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod183850310&cmCat=product


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys see this highlighter by Bobbi Brown?  I think it's new.  It looks like the same pattern from the holidays.  I bought the bronze or copper shade but I think there was pink one.  Is this the same thing?  It is called Naked Pink.  Maybe it will be sold separately.  Any info?  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bobbi-B...ements%3D&eItemId=prod183850310&cmCat=product


 Ooo looks nice!! It's not the pink from the holidays!! It was a lot less pink and a different packaging too (though the promo image could be photoshopped and maybe it's the same)!! I see it's only available as a set though !! :sigh: ETA: it could be for this year's breast cancer awareness campaign!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ETA: it could be for this year's breast cancer awareness campaign!!!


Oh yes. The BCA products should be coming out from all the lines soon.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 22, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> You might prefer The Gorgeous LE Pink Sunset on your skin color!


  Already have it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I have found the range of Shimmerbricks to be pretty universal.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys see this highlighter by Bobbi Brown?  I think it's new.  It looks like the same pattern from the holidays.  I bought the bronze or copper shade but I think there was pink one.  Is this the same thing?  It is called Naked Pink.  Maybe it will be sold separately.  Any info?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bobbi-Brown-Naked-Pink-Collection/prod183850310_cat18030756__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat18030756%2526pageSize%253D120%2526No%253D0%2526Ns%253DSELLABLE_DATE%257C1%2526refinements%253D&eItemId=prod183850310&cmCat=product


     Interesting.  Thanks ICL------I'll have to mull this over.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ETA: it could be for this year's breast cancer awareness campaign!!!


   Now there's a thought.  I've gotten BB's BCA products in the past.  If it's for BCA I'll definitely consider it but wouldn't  they have said that???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I know you'll find out 
   Vee---our resident super sleuth!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 23, 2015)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/238304913/curiouser-blueteal-highlight-powder?ref=listing-shop-header-2 

  I. CANT. EVEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 23, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/238304913/curiouser-blueteal-highlight-powder?ref=listing-shop-header-2
> 
> I. CANT. EVEN!!!!!!!!








 And the rest of the ones she has are amazing, too!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 23, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> And the rest of the ones she has are amazing, too!


  Which ones do you have? Any swatches?


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh lawd, Brownye20! Now you've done it. There goes Jaymuse. :haha:    I was already a full blown HL addict before coming here a couple of weeks ago. I'm just happy to find a bunch of ladies whom I can share my addiction with and not feel chastised.  I'm the only makeup junkie amongst my group of friends, so it feels good to fit in somewhere. Your new born addiction is welcomed here (even if we did lead you to it :haha: ). :grouphug:   [/quote]   This is so true...It's same with me and my group of friends.  I'm thankful for this Forum.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 23, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/238304913/curiouser-blueteal-highlight-powder?ref=listing-shop-header-2
> 
> I. CANT. EVEN!!!!!!!!
> Aaaahhh, com'on!! I didn't even have my breakfast tea yet, and I'm staring down makeup.
> ...


  I hear ya.
  First, they give you the side-eye, like, "_Is she talking about makeup, again?!_"
  But when they need advise for makeup, you're the first person they turn to, right?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 23, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Aaaahhh, com'on!! I didn't even have my breakfast tea yet, and I'm staring down makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I NEED the blue one. I wonder if the pans fit in MAC blush palettes…? Maybe @DLuxJessica can fill us in? Also Looxi has three "coming soon" highlighters up that don't yet have pictures. I have been checking the website at regular intervals, lol.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 23, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I was just checking out Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Brick in Sandstone (online) right before coming back to this thread.
> I don't know if any of you ladies have it. I'm just curious to know if it looks good on NC44-NC45 skin tones.


  I think it is amazing on medium and deeper skin tones
  I am nc20 and it's awful on me. Too dark. Honestly one of my biggest purchase fails


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 23, 2015)

So I just pulled the trigger on those highlighters. I have basically given up on my no/low-buy for August. I'll start anew in September. Le sigh. 

  On a un-highlighter related side note: Since I've thrown in the towel, I might as well try and get RiRi II Viva Glam, as I saw it at a sleepy MAC counter a few weeks ago.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 23, 2015)

I posted this link to a video in the Armani thread but it may be of interest here too as she uses Bobbi Brown Copper Diamond.

  http://www.specktra.net/t/175036/armani-discussion/2730#post_3007782


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 23, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So I just pulled the trigger on those highlighters. *I have basically given up on my no/low-buy for August. I'll start anew in September.* Le sigh.
> 
> On a un-highlighter related side note: Since I've thrown in the towel, I might as well try and get RiRi II Viva Glam, as I saw it at a sleepy MAC counter a few weeks ago.


  Start anew in September? So does that mean you won't be buying the Anastasia Beverly Hills highlighters when they drop? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know, they're coming soon.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 23, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> *MAC blush pans are 42mm, while the Etsy pans are 44mm. It should fit into an empty MAC palette just fine.*
> *NEW LOOXI HIGHLIGHTERS??!! Ooooh, boy! Keep us posted.*
> 
> I instantly fell in love with Sandstone's colors when I saw pics of it. They look so pretty.
> ...


  Thanks for those specs. I'll either get an empty MAC palette or use my small Z-palette. Now that I think about it, the empty MAC palette is a WAY better deal that Z-palettes… 

  Oh and I will definitely update when the new Looxi highlighter pictures for up. 

  As for the ABH highlighters, I'm not excited about them which is a good thing.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> MAC blush pans are 42mm, while the Etsy pans are 44mm. It should fit into an empty MAC palette just fine. NEW LOOXI HIGHLIGHTERS??!! Ooooh, boy! Keep us posted.  I instantly fell in love with Sandstone's colors when I saw pics of it. They look so pretty. Awwww, that's too bad that the shade didn't work out for you. It sucks when that happens. Start anew in September? So does that mean you won't be buying the Anastasia Beverly Hills highlighters when they drop?   You know, they're coming soon.


lol you're so wrong.   I refuse to let y'all drag me down this rabbit hole. I probably only have 15 highlighters... but got indiscretion, tribulation, and cpop because of you all.  Now I'm looking to buy  GC, LOOXI, and jd glow.  *sigh*


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 23, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Thanks for those specs. I'll either get an empty MAC palette or use my small Z-palette. Now that I think about it, the empty MAC palette is a WAY better deal that Z-palettes…
> 
> Oh and I will definitely update when the new Looxi highlighter pictures for up.
> 
> ...


  Hahahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But it's so nice and cozy down this rabbit hole... and sparkly, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  15 highlighters? You're growing well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'll make you a card when you reach 30. Lol

  I've been able to resist the temptation of Nars' Tribulation...but, *Jubilation* is still riding my back. lol
  In the future, I want to get a highlighter from JD Glow; *Gabrielle Union* has got my name all over it!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 23, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I NEED the blue one. I wonder if the pans fit in MAC blush palettes…? Maybe @DLuxJessica can fill us in? Also Looxi has three "coming soon" highlighters up that don't yet have pictures. I have been checking the website at regular intervals, lol.


  Whoops! My bad... I don't actually have any. I went through and looked at all the swatches, though. And am now seriously debating two or three of them!


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 23, 2015)

I hear ya. First, they give you the side-eye, like, "_Is she talking about makeup, again?!_" But when they need advise for makeup, you're the first person they turn to, right? [/quote]  YASSSSSSS!!!!! Exactly :lol:


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2015)

This isn't really a highlighter but has anyone tried Bobbi brown's Bronze Glow?  similar to shimmer bricks b/c it has multiple colors, but the MUA put it on me and it totally brightened my face.  I was pleasantly surprised.  It is a finishing powder and the results were subtle and very nice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I think it is amazing on medium and deeper skin tones
> I am nc20 and it's awful on me. Too dark. Honestly one of my biggest purchase fails


     Wow.  That's too bad Monsy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> This isn't really a highlighter but has anyone tried Bobbi brown's Bronze Glow?  similar to shimmer bricks b/c it has multiple colors, but the MUA put it on me and it totally brightened my face.  I was pleasantly surprised.  It is a finishing powder and the results were subtle and very nice!


   That's really pretty, Pretty.  I don't have any o those but I did find a similar Estée Lauder one at a CCO and I LOVE it.  The colors are every similar.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I refuse to let y'all drag me down this rabbit hole. I probably only have 15 highlighters... but got indiscretion, tribulation, and cpop because of you all. Now I'm looking to buy GC, LOOXI, and jd glow. *sigh*


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 23, 2015)

I need that blue highlighter


----------



## Monsy (Aug 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow.  That's too bad Monsy.


  I should have sent you mine


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 23, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I need that blue highlighter


  Get it! Get it! Get it!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow.  That's too bad Monsy.
> 
> I should have sent you mine


Can you use it for eyeshadow instead?


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


>


  IDK why you're laughing, it's your fault.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 23, 2015)

They're up! They're up! The new Looxi highlighters are on the site: http://www.looxibeauty.com/#!pressed-highlights/clfs 

  Now I can finally go to bed. 

  ETA: They aren't sparking my interest though, which is for the best.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes. All new Looxi Beauty Highlighters are up. I have them all already. I highly recommend! You can find videos of my searches! I love her! She's great! Too good for here!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> They're up! They're up! The new Looxi highlighters are on the site: http://www.looxibeauty.com/#!pressed-highlights/clfs
> 
> Now I can finally go to bed.
> 
> ETA: They aren't sparking my interest though, which is for the best.


  LOL, you really were watching..  *goes to look*


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2015)

Does celestial look green in the pan and then white swatched? I have a feeling the pictures don't do it justice. 

  Ok, here is what I have in highlighters 

  MAC 
  Shape The Future
  Lightscapade
  Magnetic appeal 
  Double Definiton 
  I had WOG and Glorify but got rid of them. I wouldn't mind trying WOG again.  
  Freshen UP 

  Bobbi Brown 
  Shimmerbrick in beach 


  WnW 
  Reserve your Cabana 
  Ticket to Brazil 
  Everything Under the Sun 
  Hold me CLose
  Dusk til Dawn
  ---yes the last few are more bronzers 

  Nars 
  Copacabana sample 

  Benefit 
Wats UP 

  Armani Fluid Sheer 
  2

  Now these I got b/c of you all 

  Laura Mercier 
  Indiscretion 

  Becca 
  Opal
  Champagne Pop 
  Blushed Copper 

  Nars 
  Tribulation 

  I guess I'm not doing so bad. 
  Dior Amber Diamonds is the one that got away, I knew it was a hot item, but just didn't highlight that much. 

  Can anyone tell me if the GC highlighters are too similar to what I have?


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 24, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/238304913/curiouser-blueteal-highlight-powder?ref=listing-shop-header-2   I. CANT. EVEN!!!!!!!!





DLuxJessica said:


> :eyelove:  And the rest of the ones she has are amazing, too! :drools:





Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Which ones do you have? Any swatches?


  I've ordered from her before but I got one of her custom magnetic palettes! Great seller! Her ombré highlighters look dreamy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I should have sent you mine


 ​I hop you found another one that worked better for you.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Does celestial look green in the pan and then white swatched? I have a feeling the pictures don't do it justice.
> 
> Ok, here is what I have in highlighters
> 
> ...


  GCHL in *Lucy*: similar to the blend of both shades from *Shape the Future*, but not exact. *Shape the Future* is a touch redder, while *Lucy* leans a bit more to gold. *If you take the light gold shade from *Double Definition* and mix it with the shades from *Shape the Future*, you may come closer to achieving *Lucy*.

  GCHL in *Marilyn*: *Marilyn* is almost like an old gold color, where it's yellow gold with a smidgen of green. You won't notice the green hint unless your pile it on for swatches. Maybe the gold strip from your Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick may work. Maybe. 

  GCHL in *Audrey*: I don't possess this shade, but *Audrey* seems really similar to *Wet n Wild Reserve Your Cabana*, to me. Someone else will have to vouch for that.

Marilyn would be the one to get if you're concerned about having similar products.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 24, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Does celestial look green in the pan and then white swatched? I have a feeling the pictures don't do it justice.   Ok, here is what I have in highlighters   MAC  Shape The Future Lightscapade Magnetic appeal  Double Definiton  I had WOG and Glorify but got rid of them. I wouldn't mind trying WOG again.   Freshen UP   Bobbi Brown  Shimmerbrick in beach    WnW  Reserve your Cabana  Ticket to Brazil  Everything Under the Sun  Hold me CLose Dusk til Dawn ---yes the last few are more bronzers   Nars  Copacabana sample   Benefit   Wats UP   Armani Fluid Sheer  2  Now these I got b/c of you all   Laura Mercier  Indiscretion   Becca  Opal Champagne Pop  Blushed Copper   Nars  Tribulation   I guess I'm not doing so bad.  Dior Amber Diamonds is the one that got away, I knew it was a hot item, but just didn't highlight that much.   Can anyone tell me if the GC highlighters are too similar to what I have?


  I think Lucy would be a unique addition!


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 24, 2015)

http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/08/laura-mercier-candle-glow-luminizing.html  Look how beautiful both the packaging and the product are


----------



## Shars (Aug 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/08/laura-mercier-candle-glow-luminizing.html  Look how beautiful both the packaging and the product are


  I saw this on Sephora a little while ago when it first launched but didn't even pay it any mind. I love the bottom two shades! The reviews on Sephora aren't very promising. A lot of people said the colours powders (mostly the 4 at top - the eyeshadows) were stiff and not very pigmented. Such a shame because the colours are lovely!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 24, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Wow! That was quick! Thanks for the update.
> The swatches are up, as well.
> The only one I like is *Divine*. I'm not sure what to think about *Goddess* (I need to see it on someone's cheek). And I'll pass on *Celestial*.
> 
> ...


  thank you so much!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 24, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Thanks for those specs. I'll either get an empty MAC palette or use my small Z-palette. Now that I think about it, the empty MAC palette is a WAY better deal that Z-palettes…
> 
> Oh and I will definitely update when the new Looxi highlighter pictures for up.
> 
> As for the *ABH highlighters, I'm not excited about them* which is a good thing.


  Me either!


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 24, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> :lmao:   Which Ulta did you go to????  Ut Oh I live in the ATL too.  Me either!


  The one on Howell Mill Road!  And I just found some NARS stuff at the TJMaxx by Cumberland Mall. I left some Makeup Forever stuff  there! Mostly glosses


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I saw this on Sephora a little while ago when it first launched but didn't even pay it any mind. I love the bottom two shades! The reviews on Sephora aren't very promising. A lot of people said the colours powders (mostly the 4 at top - the eyeshadows) were stiff and not very pigmented. Such a shame because the colours are lovely!


  Oh that's disappointing! I'll try to find it in a store when I go back to London.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I saw this on Sephora a little while ago when it first launched but didn't even pay it any mind. I love the bottom two shades! The reviews on Sephora aren't very promising. A lot of people said the colours powders (mostly the 4 at top - the eyeshadows) were stiff and not very pigmented. Such a shame because the colours are lovely!


   They are every pretty colors!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 24, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Can you use it for eyeshadow instead?


  I did! and it looks nice


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 24, 2015)

For the ladies who are interested in the Anastasia Beverly Hills Illuminators coming soon.
  The full swatches of all 4 highlighters are finally revealed!

  Yup! I'm definitely getting *Peach Nectar* and *So Hollywood*. No doubt about it.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> For the ladies who are interested in the Anastasia Beverly Hills Illuminators coming soon. The full swatches of all 4 highlighters are finally revealed!  Yup! I'm definitely getting *Peach Nectar* and *So Hollywood*. No doubt about it.


 Thanks!! Yup still want peach nectar & riviera!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 24, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> For the ladies who are interested in the Anastasia Beverly Hills Illuminators coming soon.
> The full swatches of all 4 highlighters are finally revealed!
> 
> Yup! I'm definitely getting *Peach Nectar* and *So Hollywood*. No doubt about it.


  Ooh! Maybe Star Light and Riviera for me! Between the two of us, we'll have the set!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 24, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *DLuxJessica* 

 
  Ooh! Maybe Star Light and Riviera for me! Between the two of us, we'll have the set!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 24, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> For the ladies who are interested in the Anastasia Beverly Hills Illuminators coming soon.
> The full swatches of all 4 highlighters are finally revealed!
> 
> Yup! I'm definitely getting *Peach Nectar* and *So Hollywood*. No doubt about it.


  I like Riviera here.  Maybe I'll get one of these.  I had planned to pass. Oh well.


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 24, 2015)

I got my Looxi package today! I was able to snag some blogger samples so I didn't know what I was getting, but Jessica (owner of Looxi) was so generous and let me try TWO highlighters! I'm working on my full blog right now, but I snapped some quick (read: no makeup, looking real crazy) pics for the Specktra crowd! Some of you ladies asked for cheek swatches for some of the Looxi highlighters so I put foundation on just my two cheeks, set it with powder and dusted each highlighter on (one on each cheek). I am MAC NC50, NARS Trinidad, ELDW 6W1, L'oreal C9, MUFE 177/178 if you are trying to color match.

  I got some eyeshadows too, maybe we should start a Looxi thread since we talk about it so much lol


----------



## Shars (Aug 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks!! Yup still want peach nectar & riviera!!


  Those are the two that have my eye, too! How much is she going to sell 'em for? And are they going to be sold at Sephora?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Those are the two that have my eye, too! How much is she going to sell 'em for? And are they going to be sold at Sephora?


 $28 each I believe!!! Sephora extension is sometime next year though probably then?? For now ABH and Macy's impulse !!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 24, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> For the ladies who are interested in the Anastasia Beverly Hills Illuminators coming soon. The full swatches of all 4 highlighters are finally revealed!  Yup! I'm definitely getting *Peach Nectar* and *So Hollywood*. No doubt about it.


Thanks for this!


----------



## Shars (Aug 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> $28 each I believe!!! Sephora extension is sometime next year though probably then?? For now ABH and Macy's impulse !!


  Ok, I see! Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 24, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> For the ladies who are interested in the Anastasia Beverly Hills Illuminators coming soon.
> The full swatches of all 4 highlighters are finally revealed!
> 
> Yup! I'm definitely getting *Peach Nectar* and *So Hollywood*. No doubt about it.







Peach nectar is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 24, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> The one on Howell Mill Road!  And I just found some NARS stuff at the TJMaxx by Cumberland Mall. I left some Makeup Forever stuff  there! Mostly glosses


  WHAT!!!! I'm going tomorrow after work. I hope they still have some left


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 24, 2015)

Brownye20 said:


> WHAT!!!! I'm going tomorrow after work. I hope they still have some left


 Good luck!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 24, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> For the ladies who are interested in the Anastasia Beverly Hills Illuminators coming soon.
> The full swatches of all 4 highlighters are finally revealed!
> 
> Yup! I'm definitely getting *Peach Nectar* and *So Hollywood*. No doubt about it.


  Ohhh peach nectar and so hollywood!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Peach nectar is gorgeous!!!
> Yes. Yes, it is.
> 
> Quote:
> ...


  You and I are on "Team Peach Nectar and So Hollywood".


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 25, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I got my Looxi package today! I was able to snag some blogger samples so I didn't know what I was getting, but Jessica (owner of Looxi) was so generous and let me try TWO highlighters! I'm working on my full blog right now, but I snapped some quick (read: no makeup, looking real crazy) pics for the Specktra crowd! Some of you ladies asked for cheek swatches for some of the Looxi highlighters so I put foundation on just my two cheeks, set it with powder and dusted each highlighter on (one on each cheek). I am MAC NC50, NARS Trinidad, ELDW 6W1, L'oreal C9, MUFE 177/178 if you are trying to color match.
> 
> I got some eyeshadows too, maybe we should start a Looxi thread since we talk about it so much lol


  Lovely!!!


----------



## Brownye20 (Aug 25, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> For the ladies who are interested in the Anastasia Beverly Hills Illuminators coming soon.
> The full swatches of all 4 highlighters are finally revealed!
> 
> Yup! I'm definitely getting *Peach Nectar* and *So Hollywood*. No doubt about it.


  I keep staring at Riviera and Peach Nectar.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I got my Looxi package today! I was able to snag some blogger samples so I didn't know what I was getting, but Jessica (owner of Looxi) was so generous and let me try TWO highlighters! I'm working on my full blog right now, but I snapped some quick (read: no makeup, looking real crazy) pics for the Specktra crowd! Some of you ladies asked for cheek swatches for some of the Looxi highlighters so I put foundation on just my two cheeks, set it with powder and dusted each highlighter on (one on each cheek). I am MAC NC50, NARS Trinidad, ELDW 6W1, L'oreal C9, MUFE 177/178 if you are trying to color match.
> 
> I got some eyeshadows too, maybe we should start a Looxi thread since we talk about it so much lol


  *sigh*  Your skin is beautiful!


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *sigh*  Your skin is beautiful!


OMG Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 25, 2015)

And I started a Looxi Beauty thread you guys! I'll start by posting my swatches.

  I hope you Looxi lovers will come on over


----------



## Aebel2 (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh my goodness I love high lighters! I am lovjng my becca ssp in pearl pearl I ended up swapping my Mary Lou because it just didn't look right on my pale skin


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 25, 2015)

Aebel2 said:


> I ended up swapping my Mary Lou because it just didn't look right on my pale skin


  Hi Aebel2. Welcome!
  Is it your first time here?


----------



## VioletSparkles (Aug 25, 2015)

I have been eagerly awaiting the release of the Anastasia Beverly Hills Illuminators, but I can't seem to find information about the release date aside from "late August."  Could one of you ladies please tell me what day these are launching?  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> *sigh*  Your skin is beautiful!






.....and those sky-high cheekbones!!!!!!



Talking about you Jaymuse!!!!!!


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> .....and those sky-high cheekbones!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about you Jaymuse!!!!!!








thank you!!!!!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 25, 2015)

VioletSparkles said:


> I have been eagerly awaiting the release of the Anastasia Beverly Hills Illuminators, but I can't seem to find information about the release date aside from "late August."  Could one of you ladies please tell me what day these are launching?  Thank you!


  That date keeps changing. But as of now, it's set to release September 15th at Macys.com, and in stores after that date.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Aug 25, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> That date keeps changing. But as of now, it's set to release September 15th at Macys.com, and in stores after that date.


  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll have to wait a few more weeks for Starlight to be mine... A few weeks feels like a long time when you're a highlighter addict.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> thank you!!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> .....and those sky-high cheekbones!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about you Jaymuse!!!!!!


  right!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 25, 2015)

VioletSparkles said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're welcome.
  I know the feeling.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2015)

I tried Soft n Gentle today.  So pretty.  I'll put it on the list.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I tried Soft n Gentle today.  So pretty.  I'll put it on the list.


  mac soft and gentle? IT'S A MUST HAVE!


----------



## montREALady (Aug 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I tried Soft n Gentle today.  So pretty.  I'll put it on the list.


  Got it at the CCO. It is nice.


----------



## Shars (Aug 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I tried Soft n Gentle today.  So pretty.  I'll put it on the list.


  Get it at the CCO Pretty! And while you're at it, get Lightscapade and Perfect Topping!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 26, 2015)

There is a shimmer  brick like product from Revlon. Coming out with their fall collection. It's called peach glow. Any seen or try it yet?


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally found a ABH Peach nectar face swatch! Credit to IG user.


----------



## jaymuse (Aug 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> There is a shimmer  brick like product from Revlon. Coming out with there fall collection. It's called peach glow. Any seen or try it yet?


 You talking about this one?


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> You talking about this one?


  looks nice! 


  I'll be going to the CCO, no, I'll call first, to get Soft n Gentle.  I do have lightscapade, but not perfect topping.  You sure I need it?  I haven't even picked up the Gerard cosmetics powders  yet. LOL


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 27, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> You talking about this one?


  Yep this is the one! I was able to get it and two of the new Matte Lip Balms at Bed Bath and Beyond. Swatches of all three products when I get a chance. Can you believe I'm still trying to set up my vanity?


----------



## Ernie (Aug 27, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Finally found a ABH Peach nectar face swatch! Credit to IG user.


 Pretty, thanks!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2015)

The ABH highlighters are launching Tomm !! And the #23 blush designed for use with these!!


----------



## jenise (Aug 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The ABH highlighters are launching Tomm !! And the #23 blush designed for use with these!!


 Yay!! That brush


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 28, 2015)

Does anyone think that it looks a little like the Sephora #55 brush? I just got the still life one recently.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm so excited that they're finally coming out!! I need to get my hands on these ABH Illuminators. I feel as if I've been waiting FOREVER!

  Anyway, an ABH Illuminators description & live swatch vid is up on YouTube.
  Fast-forward to *8:16* to begin (_if the video doesn't start at that time, automatically_).

  You better turn up that HD setting to 1080p. Do not miss that glow.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Aug 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Yay!! Thank you for letting us know!  Starlight, here I come!


----------



## shizzelly (Aug 29, 2015)

OMG when are the ABH highlighters and fair contour kit going to launch!!! The site has been down all day!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 29, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Does anyone think that it looks a little like the Sephora #55 brush? I just got the still life one recently.


  yes it does.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 29, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> yes it does.


  Do you have that brush? Are you using it for highlighting?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 29, 2015)

My Bitter Lace highlighters arrived yesterday. They are beautiful but the teal one fell out of the pan and broke into a few pieces. Also my Looxi highlighter in Ever After is crumbling. I emailed them both to ask for replacements. We'll see what the reply is.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 29, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Do you have that brush? Are you using it for highlighting?


  The brush head looks smaller and denser to me compared to the # 55 one!!


----------



## VioletSparkles (Aug 29, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> OMG when are the ABH highlighters and fair contour kit going to launch!!! The site has been down all day!


  Has anyone been able to actually get on the ABH site today?  It's not loading for me at all today...Is this normal for an ABH launch?


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 29, 2015)

VioletSparkles said:


> Has anyone been able to actually get on the ABH site today?  It's not loading for me at all today...Is this normal for an ABH launch?








I've been up since the early morning and the site was loading well some time around 5am or so, but it's been down since around 8-9am. The site's been undergoing some kind of changes for a while now. You could peruse the content, but couldn't sign-in. It's a bit frustrating. ​I just want to get this purchase over with.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The brush head looks smaller and denser to me compared to the # 55 one!!


  I had to go back and google pics of the 55 brush after y ou said that,  sorry diligaf, I think she might be right.


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 29, 2015)

ABH posted on Instagram that the site is down for maintenance for the upcoming launch...they'll post a picture when it's back up (and the new stuff will be live as well, I presume)


----------



## Ernie (Aug 29, 2015)

Still can't get on the Anastasia site.


----------



## amillion (Aug 29, 2015)

For some reason I'm not interested in Anastasia highlighters. Good for my wallet I guess. I feel like I have similar stuff already.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 29, 2015)

amillion said:


> For some reason I'm not interested in Anastasia highlighters. Good for my wallet I guess. I feel like I have similar stuff already.


 I' m just waiting for the hype to die down a bit. I'm  also intersted in reading and seeing more reviews.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> My Bitter Lace highlighters arrived yesterday. They are beautiful but the teal one fell out of the pan and broke into a few pieces. Also my Looxi highlighter in Ever After is crumbling. I emailed them both to ask for replacements. We'll see what the reply is.


   Oh my


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I' m just waiting for the hype to die down a bit. I'm also intersted in reading and seeing more reviews.


   I'm suffering from highlighter overload



I wear a different one everyday, yet they're starting to all look the same.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm suffering from highlighter overload
> 
> 
> 
> * I wear a different one everyday, yet they're starting to all look the same.*


  Thats why you have to get on these Looxi and Bitter Lace highlighters, hehehe. But I know how you feel. I am considering returning my Gerard Star Powders (GASP!). They definitely give a glow, more glow that I am used to but I could get used to it. #shinebrightlikeadiamond


  Broken Highlighter Update: Jessica at Looxi is sending me a replacement Ever After (hooray!) and I haven't heard back from Bitter Lace yet so I thought why not try my hand at repressing the powders. I started with the Bitter Lace powder and I think I didn't mix in quite enough alcohol and then with Ever After I think I mixed in too much. I guess we'll see. While crunching up the Looxi powder I had the awesome idea to tweak it with MAC pigments. I added Viz a Violet, a lot of Pink Bronze (maybe too much) and some Apricot Pink in the mix. We'll see how it turns out but the powder swatch was very pretty!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey guys, if you haven't seen @Janice's announcement already, please take a moment to read it. Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will you help save Specktra?


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 31, 2015)

The Anastasia highlighters are up at Macy's! For anyone who's interested


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm suffering from highlighter overload[/COLOR]:thud:  [COLOR=0000FF]I wear a different one everyday, yet they're starting to all look the same.[/COLOR]


Thats why im not buying a bunch of highlighters, i dont want too many dupes in my collection, but one highlighter i do need is in the color like the chanel camelia de plumes, but that one is like over 100+ dls on ebay and im not paying that... I was thinking tom ford moodlight or cle de peau no11 pastel, or even the anastasia one in starlight, i want it for use it on the cooler months but i cant make up my mind yet


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 31, 2015)

good point on them all looking alike, maybe I'll hold off on Gerard Cosmetics after all.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 31, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> good point on them all looking alike, maybe I'll hold off on Gerard Cosmetics after all.


  I find Lucy to be the more unique of the 3 tbh. Gives a nice glow. I need to see how it compares to LG Ballerina, in my head they may be similar, but the Gerard formula and application trumps LG. Wearing Marilyn today, now _that_ I didn't need. It's nice but it's gold...I have many gold/champagne colors. I think I'm done with highlighters for a bit.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 31, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I find Lucy to be the more unique of the 3 tbh. Gives a nice glow. I need to see how it compares to LG Ballerina, in my head they may be similar, but the Gerard formula and application trumps LG. Wearing Marilyn today, now _that_ I didn't need. It's nice but it's gold...I have many gold/champagne colors. I think I'm done with highlighters for a bit.


  hmmm,  I still have my ebates money sitting in my paypal account. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> *Thats why you have to get on these Looxi and Bitter Lace highlighters, hehehe. *But I know how you fee*l. I am considering returning my Gerard Star Powders (GASP!). They definitely give a glow, more glow that I am used to* but I could get used to it. #shinebrightlikeadiamond
> 
> 
> Broken Highlighter Update: Jessica at Looxi is sending me a replacement Ever After (hooray!) and I haven't heard back from Bitter Lace yet so I thought why not try my hand at repressing the powders. I started with the Bitter Lace powder and I think I didn't mix in quite enough alcohol and then with Ever After I think I mixed in too much. I guess we'll see. While crunching up the Looxi powder I had the awesome idea to tweak it with MAC pigments. I added Viz a Violet, a lot of Pink Bronze (maybe too much) and some Apricot Pink in the mix. We'll see how it turns out but the powder swatch was very pretty!







     Oh  you have to keep the GSPs---after all, you are Twinkle_Twinkle!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Thats why im not buying a bunch of highlighters, i dont want too many dupes in my collection, but one highlighter i do need is in the color like the chanel camelia de plumes, but that one is like over 100+ dls on ebay and im not paying that... I was thinking tom ford moodlight or cle de peau no11 pastel, or even the anastasia one in starlight, i want it for use it on the cooler months but i cant make up my mind yet


  I think you're being really wise.  It is easy to get caught up in the hype of any new product.  I'm trying to be more circumspect in my purchases too.  I do have both Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* and   Tom Ford *Moodlight *and I think both are unique.  TF is actually a duo, targeting different types of light that would potentially reflect your facial high planes.  It's definitely time for me to scale back until my beauty  room reno is completed next year, but I can't guarantee that I won't purchase a highlighter that's unique to my collection before then.


----------



## montREALady (Aug 31, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> hmmm,  I still have my ebates money sitting in my paypal account. LOL


  I think that's what I used mine on! That and CPop! LOL!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh  you have to keep the GSPs---after all, you are Twinkle_Twinkle!!!


  You're right, and I got them so cheap that I should hold on to them. I just can't grab another highlighter unless it is TRUELY unique. Some weird/random/cool color or finish that I haven't seen before. So I think I'm done for a while although I did just order Looxi highlighters in Divine, Posh and Foxy last night (mainly because Foxy is being discontinued on September first and I didn't want to have no-buy remorse).  I might get Lightscapade eventually... or sooner rather than later so I can just be on my no-buy already. Maybe a quick MAC trip is in order so that I can pick up RiRi 2 as well. 

  My new thing is layering highlighters, especially soft gold with cooler colors to make them more flattering. 


  ETA: If I have Perfect Topping I don't really need Lightscapade right?


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 31, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> You're right, and I got them so cheap that I should hold on to them. I just can't grab another highlighter unless it is TRUELY unique. Some weird/random/cool color or finish that I haven't seen before. So I think I'm done for a while although I did just order Looxi highlighters in Divine, Posh and Foxy last night (mainly because Foxy is being discontinued on September first and I didn't want to have no-buy remorse).  I might get Lightscapade eventually... or sooner rather than later so I can just be on my no-buy already. Maybe a quick MAC trip is in order so that I can pick up RiRi 2 as well.
> 
> My new thing is layering highlighters, especially soft gold with cooler colors to make them more flattering.
> 
> ...


  um... I don't think they are alike. lOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> You're right, and I got them so cheap that I should hold on to them. I just can't grab another highlighter unless it is TRUELY unique. Some weird/random/cool color or finish that I haven't seen before. So I think I'm done for a while although I did just order Looxi highlighters in Divine, Posh and Foxy last night (mainly because Foxy is being discontinued on September first and I didn't want to have no-buy remorse).  I might get Lightscapade eventually... or sooner rather than later so I can just be on my no-buy already. Maybe a quick MAC trip is in order so that I can pick up RiRi 2 as well.
> 
> My new thing is layering highlighters, especially soft gold with cooler colors to make them more flattering.
> 
> ...


   I like your layering strategy.  I've been heavily into the monochromatic makeup look and pairing blush and 
   highlighters of similar hues.

   I don't have Perfect Topping but I will tell you, I don't reach for Lightscapade at all----chalk that up to product 
   overload!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> karlaedith said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why im not buying a bunch of highlighters, i dont want too many dupes in my collection, but one highlighter i do need is in the color like the chanel camelia de plumes, but that one is like over 100+ dls on ebay and im not paying that... I was thinking tom ford moodlight or cle de peau no11 pastel, or even the anastasia one in starlight, i want it for use it on the cooler months but i cant make up my mind yet
> ...


  I'm glad you said it.  I don't want to enable someone trying to be good, but I thought the Camelia De Plumes was just a simple silver highlighter and I was so wrong. It's much more complex and beautiful than that!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 31, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I'm glad you said it.  I don't want to enable someone trying to be good, but I thought the Camelia De Plumes was just a simple silver highlighter and I was so wrong. It's much more complex and beautiful than that!


  so glad I can't get it!  I'm not tempted at all.  Now the TF one?   *sigh*  I'm going on two back to back trips.  I can't buy anything else!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

boschicka said:


> I'm glad you said it.  I don't want to enable someone trying to be good, but I thought the Camelia De Plumes was just a simple silver highlighter and I was so wrong. It's much more complex and beautiful than that!






I love enabling!!!!  How do you think I got all of my goodies------cause someone enabled me!!!!



I don't believe in backups but a part of me wishes I had backed up Chanel *Camélia De* *Plumes.*  I hate disturbing the design----could have had one to use and the other to just look at. I know that so not practical!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

The TF one, Moodlight makes perfect sense for you Pretty!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 31, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Thats why im not buying a bunch of highlighters, i dont want too many dupes in my collection, but one highlighter i do need is in the color like the chanel camelia de plumes, but that one is like over 100+ dls on ebay and im not paying that... I was thinking tom ford moodlight or cle de peau no11 pastel, or even the anastasia one in starlight, i want it for use it on the cooler months but i cant make up my mind yet


  Why dont you get lightscapade?


----------



## Monsy (Aug 31, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> You're right, and I got them so cheap that I should hold on to them. I just can't grab another highlighter unless it is TRUELY unique. Some weird/random/cool color or finish that I haven't seen before. So I think I'm done for a while although I did just order Looxi highlighters in Divine, Posh and Foxy last night (mainly because Foxy is being discontinued on September first and I didn't want to have no-buy remorse).  I might get Lightscapade eventually... or sooner rather than later so I can just be on my no-buy already. Maybe a quick MAC trip is in order so that I can pick up RiRi 2 as well.
> 
> My new thing is layering highlighters, especially soft gold with cooler colors to make them more flattering.
> 
> ...


  they are totally different


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I love enabling!!!!  How do you think I got all of my [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]goodies------cause someone enabled me!!!![/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I don't believe in backups but a part of me wishes I had backed up Chanel[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Camélia De*[/COLOR][COLOR=181818] [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Plumes.*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] I hate disturbing the design----could have had one to use and the other to just look at. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I know that so not practical!!!![/COLOR]


  Hi Meddy If you had to liken it one of your other highlighters, which one would it be?


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 31, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> If you had to liken it one of your other highlighters, which one would it be?


  good question!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Aug 31, 2015)

Is there even a dupe out there for the Chanel Camélia de Plumes, at all? That highlighter is like a magic trick. A beautiful, well worth every penny, if you can get your hands on it, magic trick.


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone else order the Anastasia HLs last night?  I temporarily lost my mind and ordered all 4 shades. Really curious about the quality of these. I'm not the biggest fan of her liquid lipsticks, but her eyeshadows always get amazing reviews. Hopefully the HLs are just as nice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> If you had to liken it one of your other highlighters, which one would it be?


  I would have to say another Chanel highlighter, *Délice*-----it's also white but the formula and performance differs a bit, and so then does the appearance on the skin.
   I have nothing else in my stash that even begins to come close.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> *I temporarily lost my mind and ordered all 4 shades.* Really curious about the quality of these. I'm not the biggest fan of her liquid lipsticks, but her eyeshadows always get amazing reviews. Hopefully the HLs are just as nice!






  Oh I can't wait to hear your assessment of these!!!


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh I can't wait to hear your assessment of these!!![/COLOR]


 I'll definitely report back. Since it's coming from Macy's, I'll get back to you in, say, about a month? Lol. I'm actually impressed bc tracking says they should be here on Friday, which is super fast for Macy's.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 31, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'll definitely report back. *Since it's coming from Macy's, I'll get back to you in, say, about a month?* Lol. I'm actually impressed bc tracking says they should be here on Friday, which is super fast for Macy's.


----------



## Psych1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's pretty funny!  [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]That is actually fast for Macy's.  [/COLOR]


  It really is! much better than Nordstrom's snail mail lol


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 31, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Anyone else order the Anastasia HLs last night?  I temporarily lost my mind and ordered all 4 shades. Really curious about the quality of these. I'm not the biggest fan of her liquid lipsticks, but her eyeshadows always get amazing reviews. Hopefully the HLs are just as nice!


   I ordered PN and Riviera. I'm going to wait to swatch SH in store first before I decide to buy.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi highlighter experts! My apologies if this has been asked already, but: I find that MAC Whisper of Gilt is the perfect shade but too glittery for me. Can anyone recommend a highlighter that is smoother than WOG, but similar in color?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 1, 2015)

Posted in ABH thread but considering the content, I thought it'd be appropriat to repost here.

  L-R: Riviera, Peach Nectar, So Hollywood-- they are quite metallic on my skin tone so I'm unsure how to feel just yet.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 1, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Posted in ABH thread but considering the content, I thought it'd be appropriat to repost here.
> 
> L-R: Riviera, Peach Nectar, So Hollywood-- they are quite metallic on my skin tone so I'm unsure how to feel just yet.


Do you own any Becca highlighters and, if so, how do they compare?  I've only used Becca so I'm wondering if they are similar.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 1, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Do you own any Becca highlighters and, if so, how do they compare?  I've only used Becca so I'm wondering if they are similar.


  Yep, I own 4! I personally feel as though Becca's range, although not vast, has a nice variety for different complexions. While the ABH ones are soft and creamy to the touch like Becca, they have a very reflective, metallic finish that may prove problematic on textured skin or deeper skin tones like my own (NC50). I'll have a better idea once I actually apply it to my face, though.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 1, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Posted in ABH thread but considering the content, I thought it'd be appropriat to repost here.
> 
> L-R: Riviera, Peach Nectar, So Hollywood-- they are quite metallic on my skin tone so I'm unsure how to feel just yet.


  Thanks for posting here!  I don't get over to the ABH thread.  Do you think these would make good eyeshadow toppers?


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 1, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Yep, I own 4! I personally feel as though Becca's range, although not vast, has a nice variety for different complexions. While the ABH ones are soft and creamy to the touch like Becca, they have a very reflective, metallic finish that may prove problematic on textured skin or deeper skin tones like my own (NC50). I'll have a better idea once I actually apply it to my face, though.


We have the same skin tone (NC50) so I'm anxious to hear how you feel about them after you try them.  Thanks for the info!

  Edit:  My order is supposed to be delivered Friday.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 1, 2015)

@boschicka I do! I plan on using them for that purpose as well!

@msvluvsmac I think it should be fine if you like to shine bright like a diamond, lol. I'm more of a subtle highlight gal, which is why these are scaring me a bit.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 1, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @boschicka  I do! I plan on using them for that purpose as well!  @msvluvsmac  I think it should be fine if you like to shine bright like a diamond, lol. I'm more of a subtle highlight gal, which is why these are scaring me a bit.


  I'm like you, I like a more subtle look.  I guess I'll just wait and see.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 1, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @boschicka  I do! I plan on using them for that purpose as well!  @msvluvsmac  I think it should be fine if you like to shine bright like a diamond, lol. I'm more of a subtle highlight gal, which is why these are scaring me a bit.


 I'm that shine bright like a diamond girl. However I think I  can wait this launch out. I may get them eventually but I'm not in a rush.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 1, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Anyone else order the Anastasia HLs last night?  I temporarily lost my mind and ordered all 4 shades. Really curious about the quality of these. I'm not the biggest fan of her liquid lipsticks, but her eyeshadows always get amazing reviews. Hopefully the HLs are just as nice!


  I ordered Peach Nectar, Riviera, and So Hollywood. PN jumped in my cart at the last minute.


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 1, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Yep this is the one! I was able to get it and two of the new Matte Lip Balms at Bed Bath and Beyond. Swatches of all three products when I get a chance. Can you believe I'm still trying to set up my vanity?


That should have been priority number one! Utilities and cable/internet can wait, but makeup cant!


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 1, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Yep, I own 4! I personally feel as though Becca's range, although not vast, has a nice variety for different complexions. While the ABH ones are soft and creamy to the touch like Becca, they have a very reflective, metallic finish that may prove problematic on textured skin or deeper skin tones like my own (NC50). I'll have a better idea once I actually apply it to my face, though.


  I thought I was going to be all over these when they came out, but I still haven't ordered them so they might be a skip for me completely


----------



## Shars (Sep 1, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Posted in ABH thread but considering the content, I thought it'd be appropriat to repost here.
> 
> L-R: Riviera, Peach Nectar, So Hollywood-- they are quite metallic on my skin tone so I'm unsure how to feel just yet.


  Hmm. I like the bottom too but they're not telling me "Get Me! Get Me!"


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I ordered Peach Nectar, Riviera, and So Hollywood. *PN jumped in my cart at the last minute.*


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> If I'm talking to your Low-Buy self, I'd tell you that you probably have something similar.  If I'm talking to you "Buy-All-The-Things" Self, I'd tell you to get it if you see it at a CCO. It is really beautiful on us brown babies. I have it and love it. Since I'd be speaking to your BATT self, I'd also tell you that you need The Balm's Cindy Lou-manizer. That baby is gorgeous. I've been layering it with Betty Lou and was staring at myself when I got a glance in a mirror at work lol.  *Hmm. I like the bottom too but they're not telling me "Get Me! Get Me!"*


 I'm feeling the same way!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> If I'm talking to your Low-Buy self, I'd tell you that you probably have something similar.
> 
> If I'm talking to you "Buy-All-The-Things" Self, I'd tell you to get it if you see it at a CCO. It is really beautiful on us brown babies. I have it and love it. Since I'd be speaking to your BATT self, I'd also tell you that you need *The Balm's Cindy Lou-manizer*. That baby is gorgeous. I've been layering it with Betty Lou and was staring at myself when I got a glance in a mirror at work lol.
> 
> Hmm. I like the bottom too but they're not telling me "Get Me! Get Me!"


  Now Shars you know I already have Cindy Lou! And I rock it almost everyday as a brow highlight (yes over the brows, layered over MAC MSNF in Dark to soften it). It maybe sounds a little odd but it looks SO good. Brows poppin'! 

  ETA: I will have to try layering the two together now.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I can't wait to hear your assessment of these!!!


  Same here.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I would have to say another Chanel highlighter, *Délice*-----it's also white but the formula and performance differs a bit, and so then does the appearance on the skin.
> I have nothing else in my stash that even begins to come close.
> You guys are killing me. NOthing? Nothing at all?  (I will not go to ebay) LOL


  How expensive on Ebay?  It retailed for about $72, so if it's a little over that, maybe it's not such a bad deal?  Cause you would have had to add taxes to that too.  Am I helping justify it yet?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2015)

boschicka said:


> How expensive on Ebay?  It retailed for about $72, so if it's a little over that, maybe it's not such a bad deal?  Cause you would have had to add taxes to that too.  Am I helping justify it yet?


  oh you've helped me, but not my wallet!  LOL  *goes to look*  I see some for 89.95.   

  *jumping up and down*  I'm so tempted, and the seller sounds like a legit seller.  Free s&H to US...  what to do.


----------



## alle685 (Sep 2, 2015)

Has any of you lovely ladies every purchased highlighters from this seller on Etsy called, BeautyBarBaby? (https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/BeautyBarBaby) Her highlighters look gorgeous but I wanted to know if you guys every purchased from her and if so, what was the quality like?


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I ordered Peach Nectar, Riviera, and So Hollywood. PN jumped in my cart at the last minute.


  Lol, that's what happened to me. Like, how did all 4 of you end up in my cart?  I'm really excited to see these in person, with all the hype that's been surrounding them.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 2, 2015)

Broken Highlighter Update: The people at Bitter Lace never replied to my email. Won't be ordering from there again.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 2, 2015)

Has anyone used the Urban Decay face/body Illuminator before?  I may try the new one that's coming out with the holiday collection.  Temptalia has pictures/swatches up for the illuminator and the shadow palettes.


----------



## jenise (Sep 2, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Has anyone used the Urban Decay face/body Illuminator before? I may try the new one that's coming out with the holiday collection. Temptalia has pictures/swatches up for the illuminator and the shadow palettes.


 They're very glittery- like they actually contain glitter particles and not just a sheen which Is why I have never purchased any!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

boschicka said:


> How expensive on Ebay?  It retailed for about $72, so if it's a little over that, maybe it's not such a bad deal?  Cause you would have had to add taxes to that too.  Am I helping justify it yet?


  ....and in many instances shipping is FREE


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Has anyone used the Urban Decay face/body Illuminator before? I may try the new one that's coming out with the holiday collection. Temptalia has pictures/swatches up for the illuminator and the shadow palettes.


   I just saw a new one on T---a compact-----it was just meh-----but that could just be me---I'm on highlighter overload.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Broken Highlighter Update: The people at Bitter Lace never replied to my email. Won't be ordering from there again.


   Whoa



not cool!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> oh you've helped me, but not my wallet!  LOL  *goes to look*  I see some for 89.95.
> 
> *jumping up and down*  I'm so tempted, and the seller sounds like a legit seller.  Free s&H to US...  what to do.


    Which one Pretty????


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

jenise said:


> They're very glittery- like they actually contain glitter particles and not just a sheen which Is why I have never purchased any!


   If you don't like them Jenise, I know I wouldn't either!!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 2, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Has anyone used the Urban Decay face/body Illuminator before? I may try the new one that's coming out with the holiday collection. Temptalia has pictures/swatches up for the illuminator and the shadow palettes.


  I actually really like them but they are really glittery if you love being sparkly check them out ,if not, stay away lol but I love being sparkly.


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 2, 2015)

alle685 said:


> Has any of you lovely ladies every purchased highlighters from this seller on Etsy called, BeautyBarBaby? (https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/BeautyBarBaby) Her highlighters look gorgeous but I wanted to know if you guys every purchased from her and if so, what was the quality like?


I have their store favorited on Etsy, but I've never ordered from them before.

  You might want to check out some of their reviews on Etsy before you purchase


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Which one Pretty????


  Camelia.  Should I get it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Camelia.  Should I get it?






  I would.  It's really very unique.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 3, 2015)

jenise said:


> They're very glittery- like they actually contain glitter particles and not just a sheen which Is why I have never purchased any!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I just saw a new one on T---a compact-----it was just meh-----but that could just be me---I'm on highlighter overload.[/COLOR]





stephshopaholic said:


> I actually really like them but they are really glittery if you love being sparkly check them out ,if not, stay away lol but I love being sparkly.


  Thanks ladies!  I'm not into glitter so I'll definitely skip.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 3, 2015)

I just received my second Looxi Beauty order today! The quick overview is that I am pleasantly surprised with Foxy (which I purchased because it was going to be/has been discontinued as of the 1st). It swatched very silvery but is nice and subtle on. And Posh, OMG! This one I was so afraid of purchasing but I'm glad I did. It doesn't really have a base color, it's like pure iridescent white gold (kind of like MAC's Vanilla Pigment but softer) so it can be layered over anything. It is so pretty and unique in my collection. I also got Divine (still need to play around with that one) and my replacement Ever After was in the bunch. I definitely prefer the original to my Frankenstein's monster (there isn't a huge difference but I added too much Viz a Violet I think). 

  Now I need to gift someone my re-pressed powders but I feel like my friends would side-eye them, lol. I'm going to try anyway. I hate to have to toss or just stow away a perfectly good product. 


  Broken Highlighter Update:
  Jenna (the owner/creator of Bitter Lace) got back to me (I sent a follow-up email yesterday and apparently she never received the first email) and she is shipping out a new highlighter for me. Yay! I'm happy it wasn't a customer service issue because the highlighters I bought from her are really beautiful (and who else is making teal and violet highlighters?!). I hope she expands the range soon.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 3, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Has anyone used the Urban Decay face/body Illuminator before? I may try the new one that's coming out with the holiday collection. Temptalia has pictures/swatches up for the illuminator and the shadow palettes.


  save your money
  I have one and it has only huge glitter that migrates all over the face

  and this is coming from someone who loves glitter/shimmer

  this is my swatch


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> save your money I have one and it has only huge glitter that migrates all over the face  and this is coming from someone who loves glitter/shimmer  this is my swatch


  Thanks Monsy!  Money saved.


----------



## VioletSparkles (Sep 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> save your money
> I have one and it has only huge glitter that migrates all over the face
> 
> and this is coming from someone who loves glitter/shimmer
> ...


  Thanks for this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not a fan of glitter/visible sparkle particles in my highlighters either.  I love sparkle for the eyes, lips and nails, but for my cheeks I only want a "glow" with a nice luminous sheen, no shimmer/sparkle.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I just received my second Looxi Beauty order today! The quick overview is that I am pleasantly surprised with Foxy (which I purchased because it was going to be/has been discontinued as of the 1st). It swatched very silvery but is nice and subtle on. And Posh, OMG! This one I was so afraid of purchasing but I'm glad I did. It doesn't really have a base color, it's like pure iridescent white gold (kind of like MAC's Vanilla Pigment but softer) so it can be layered over anything. It is so pretty and unique in my collection. I also got Divine (still need to play around with that one) and my replacement Ever After was in the bunch. I definitely prefer the original to my Frankenstein's monster (there isn't a huge difference but I added too much Viz a Violet I think).
> 
> Now I need to gift someone my re-pressed powders but I feel like my friends would side-eye them, lol. I'm going to try anyway. I hate to have to toss or just stow away a perfectly good product.
> 
> ...


  Glad it worked out


----------



## shizzelly (Sep 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> save your money
> I have one and it has only huge glitter that migrates all over the face
> 
> and this is coming from someone who loves glitter/shimmer
> ...


  That is so disappointing


----------



## jenise (Sep 4, 2015)

Cross posting here: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anastasia's peach nectar, so hollywood, & riviera! I love these!! I love the formula, don't find them overly metallic at all & the colors look distinctively different on my skintone (around nc30)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> anastasia's peach nectar, so hollywood, & riviera! I love these!! I love the formula, don't find them overly metallic at all & the colors look distinctively different on my skintone (around nc30)


  Peach Nectar is pretty!


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> Cross posting here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ahhh Riviera looks perfect!!! Do they apply smoothly? The swatches look pretty buttery.


----------



## kittycalico (Sep 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> anastasia's peach nectar, so hollywood, & riviera! I love these!! I love the formula, don't find them overly metallic at all & the colors look distinctively different on my skintone (around nc30)


  These look great.  I think I'll buy them all.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> You guys are killing me. NOthing? Nothing at all?  (I will not go to ebay) LOL    Same here.


  I feel the same way!  Jeez


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I would have to say another Chanel highlighter, *Délice*-----it's also white but the formula and performance differs a bit, and so then does the appearance on the skin.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I have nothing else in my stash that even begins to come close.[/COLOR]


  Thank you for answering Meddy!  Is it all similar to Mary Lou from the Balm?


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 4, 2015)

Just got Divine from Looxi Beauty (also posted in that thread)







  On my cheeks +  swatched heavy (left) & blended out (right)
  I thought it looked kind of similar to Artist Couture Lickable so I swatched them together. Different in the pan, but they both give the same look on my cheeks.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Anastasia Highlighters all arrived!! Soooo beautiful, but I haven't had the heart to swatch them just yet. BUT I'm super excited to try them out, so the admiration phase won't last too long


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 4, 2015)

Psych1 said:


>








 Cant wait to hear your thoughts!!


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :eyelove:  Cant wait to hear your thoughts!!


  Thanks, Vee! I'm going to use So Hollywood this weekend. Will def report back


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 4, 2015)

jenise said:


> Cross posting here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gah, you're so lucky, that's what I wanted them to look like on me!! Unfortunately it doesn't even come close on deeper skin tones (I think NC45 and lighter are safe)


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 5, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Gah, you're so lucky, that's what I wanted them to look like on me!! Unfortunately it doesn't even come close on deeper skin tones (I think NC45 and lighter are safe)


 I was so hoping that Peach Nectar would be drop dead on darker complexions but it's recommended for fairer skin.   Also, I was looking at the MACYS descriptions and it said So Hollywood is bronze ....???? From what I can tell in swatches its gold. Am I missing something?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 5, 2015)

Do we have a date for the ABH highlighters in stores?


----------



## boschicka (Sep 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I would have to say another Chanel highlighter, *Délice*[/COLOR]   it's also white but the formula and performance differs a bit, and so then does the appearance on the skin.
> [COLOR=0000FF]   I have nothing else in my stash that even begins to come close.[/COLOR]
> Thank you for answering Meddy! Is it all similar to Mary Lou from the Balm?


Not at all.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 5, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Not at all.


  Thank you for answering!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Just got Divine from Looxi Beauty (also posted in that thread)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    You look so pretty!  You've confirmed my issue----at some point they start to look the same on the face.  Pretty though!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Not at all.
> Thanks Bosch---it's been a minute since I was here
> 
> 
> ...


    Sorry I missed your ????  PGD!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2015)

Below is the YSL Palette Lumière Divine, Highlighting Finishing Powder & the  Lumière Divine Perfecting Polishing Brush

The items are stunning and my iPhone pics can't begin to show the beauty of the compact itself, the powder and the brush.  
The powder feels like silk and blends to a soft sheen not captured in my swatch.


----------



## Psych1 (Sep 6, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Do we have a date for the ABH highlighters in stores?


 Word around IG is Sept 15 in macys.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Bosch---it's been a minute since I was here:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]   Sorry I missed your ????  PGD!!!![/COLOR]


  No worries!


----------



## shizzelly (Sep 6, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Below is the YSL Palette Lumière Divine, Highlighting Finishing Powder & the  Lumière Divine Perfecting Polishing Brush[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]The items are stunning and my iPhone pics can't begin to [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]show the beauty of the compact itself, the powder and the brush.  [/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]The powder feels like silk and blends to a soft sheen not captured in my swatch.[/COLOR][/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]
> 
> [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous! Where did you get it from?


----------



## arch (Sep 6, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Gorgeous! Where did you get it from?


 There are more photos in the YSL thread; it's a Bloomingdale's exclusive:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Gorgeous! Where did you get it from?


   Thanks!   Bloomies  I had pre-ordered it.  There was one other item that I can't recall that might have been w/this exclusive.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Thanks!   Bloomies  I had pre-ordered it.  There was one other item that I can't recall that might have been w/this exclusive.[/COLOR]


 The brush & touché éclat!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The brush & touché éclat!


   That's right!!!  Thanks Vee!!!  I didn't get the Touché Éclat because I had just gotten the one with the fall collection and I keep one extra from the regular line.  I loved the packaging though!!!


----------



## goldenbeauty (Sep 7, 2015)

[ATTACHMENT=1198]image.jpg (113k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT] Becca champagne pop


----------



## karlaedith (Sep 7, 2015)

goldenbeauty said:


> [ATTACHMENT=1198]image.jpg (113k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT] Becca champagne pop


Gorgeous


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 7, 2015)

goldenbeauty said:


> Becca champagne pop


  I have been eyeing Becca for awhile. I guess it is time to take the plunge.


----------



## Shars (Sep 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have been eyeing Becca for awhile. I guess it is time to take the plunge.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

goldenbeauty said:


> Becca champagne pop


   CP looks absolutely stunning on you!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 7, 2015)

I can't believe that CP is still available given all of the pre-launch hype/hysteria. I went into a Sephora today (for a return, but the line was too long!) and there were stacks of them on the display. I wonder what those ebay scalpers are doing now...


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I can't believe that CP is still available given all of the pre-launch hype/hysteria. I went into a Sephora today (for a return, but the line was too long!) and there were stacks of them on the display. I wonder what those ebay scalpers are doing now...


 I saw a stack at the Sephora near me too. I thought for sure it would have sold out by now.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I can't believe that CP is still available given all of the pre-launch hype/hysteria. I went into a Sephora today (for a return, but the line was too long!) and there were stacks of them on the display. I wonder what those ebay scalpers are doing now...
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *msvluvsmac*
> 
> ...


  I believe JH said on one of her videos that it was being restocked for the month because it's now on the "Hot Now" section when you first walk into the store. Which is pretty cool! I'm glad they're producing more / restocking because it makes sense fiscally (at least in my opinion).


----------



## boschicka (Sep 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I can't believe that CP is still available given all of the pre-launch hype/hysteria. I went into a Sephora today (for a return, but the line was too long!) and there were stacks of them on the display. I wonder what those ebay scalpers are doing now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.  It's nice to finally have a limited edition product with some stock behind it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I can't believe that CP is still available given all of the pre-launch hype/hysteria. I went into a Sephora today (for a return, but the line was too long!) and there were stacks of them on the display. I wonder what those ebay scalpers are doing now...


  Good point T_T.  I'm wondering if because of the initial demand/popularity, they increased production.  Maybe it will 
   now be permanent.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I believe JH said on one of her videos that it was being restocked for the month because it's now on the "Hot Now" section when you first walk into the store. Which is pretty cool! I'm glad they're producing more / restocking because it makes sense fiscally (at least in my opinion).


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Agreed.  It's nice to finally have a limited edition product with some stock behind it!


   True!!!


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 8, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I can't believe that CP is still available given all of the pre-launch hype/hysteria. I went into a Sephora today (for a return, but the line was too long!) and there were stacks of them on the display. I wonder what those ebay scalpers are doing now...


It's been in stock at every Sephora I've been to in the past month... not to sound like I am there all the time, but sometimes I just wander in out of habit.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


  Wow! I've not tried CdP... this is lovely.


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 8, 2015)

If any of you guys on IG follow @ dupethat, you might have seen that they are releasing a highlighter with a mystery brand in October. The girls that run DupeThat were so generous and sent me both of them to test out and review before hand.

  I can't giveaway the brand yet, but the formula is very smooth! More like Becca and less like MAC. I just got these today, but I'll be doing a full review tomorrow on my blog.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> If any of you guys on IG follow @ dupethat, you might have seen that they are releasing a highlighter with a mystery brand in October. The girls that run DupeThat were so generous and sent me both of them to test out and review before hand.  I can't giveaway the brand yet, but the formula is very smooth! More like Becca and less like MAC. I just got these today, but I'll be doing a full review tomorrow on my blog.


   You Glow Girl is very very pretty.  I'll be looking for your review.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


 Pretty!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 8, 2015)

*theBalm The Manizer Sisters Luminizer Collection Palette ($28)*





  This is now available for purchase online at Kohls.com and in Kohls stores (some locations may not have it in stock yet but you can use the "Pick Up In Store" option on the website to see if your nearest locations have it in stock).

  Here is the description from the Kohls website:

  This palette by theBalm features three luminizing partners in crime to highlight your most distinct features. Designed for girls on the run, this highlighting trio enables you to emphasize your finest features.
    PRODUCT FEATURES


Contains three triple-milled multi-tasking highlighters, shimmers and shadows in Mary-Lou Manizer, Cindy-Lou Manizer and Betty-Lou Manizer. 	
Mirror on interior 	
Champagne, rose, and golden-bronze shades 	
Oil-free, talc-free, paraben-free 
  HOW TO USE


Layer these all-in-one highlighters, shimmers and shadows on your lids for a luxe look, or sweep on your cheeks, forehead and chin using our Powder to the People brush for an instant, goddess glow. 
  PRODUCT DETAILS


0.4-oz. total weight 
 

  Here's a comparison of the size of a regular Lou-manizer in comparison to the ones in the palette




  Although I have Mary-Lou Manizer and Betty-Lou-Manizer, I think this palette would be great for travel but I don't know if I need it (although I want it!). I might wait until I earn some Kohls cash and get it at a discount to further justify my purchase should it be a decent size in person.


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> If any of you guys on IG follow @ dupethat, you might have seen that they are releasing a highlighter with a mystery brand in October. The girls that run DupeThat were so generous and sent me both of them to test out and review before hand.
> 
> I can't giveaway the brand yet, but the formula is very smooth! More like Becca and less like MAC. I just got these today, but I'll be doing a full review tomorrow on my blog.


  I loved the look of You Glow, Girl from when I saw you post this on IG. It is really pretty on you!


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> If any of you guys on IG follow @ dupethat, you might have seen that they are releasing a highlighter with a mystery brand in October. The girls that run DupeThat were so generous and sent me both of them to test out and review before hand.
> 
> I can't giveaway the brand yet, but the formula is very smooth! More like Becca and less like MAC. I just got these today, but I'll be doing a full review tomorrow on my blog.


  Pretty! I have my suspicions on the brand...


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 8, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Pretty! I have my suspicions on the brand...


I plead the 5th!!!!!


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I plead the 5th!!!!!


I will just sit and watch...


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 8, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I will just sit and watch...


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 8, 2015)

EDIT: Something weird happened! Gotta repost -sorry!


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 8, 2015)

Just finished a look with 'You Glow, Girl! '
  It's brown girl friendly. I was a tad concerned haha


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I will just sit and watch...


  I'm sitting right with you as I'm sure I have the same suspicions as you!


----------



## DMcG9 (Sep 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> I'm sitting right with you as I'm sure I have the same suspicions as you!


----------



## Shars (Sep 8, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


>


  *throws Gs in the air*


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

Monsy said:


>


 I want to check this out in person, looks so pretty, but $$$$


----------



## Ernie (Sep 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Just finished a look with 'You Glow, Girl! ' It's brown girl friendly. I was a tad concerned haha


 Very pretty! :encore:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Just finished a look with 'You Glow, Girl! '
> It's brown girl friendly. I was a tad concerned haha


   You look so, so pretty!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 8, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Just finished a look with 'You Glow, Girl! ' It's brown girl friendly. I was a tad concerned haha


 You look amazing. Your skin is flawless


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You look amazing. Your skin is flawless


 Thank you! Can't take all the credit - my camera skin smoothing filter is


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 9, 2015)

For those of you who are interested, the Bobbi Brown Highlight Powder in Bronze Glow is now available on Sephora.com. I missed out on this the first time it came out so I ordered it as soon as I saw it. 

http://www.sephora.com/highlight-powder-P401602?skuId=1742535


----------



## YarahFlower (Sep 9, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Just finished a look with 'You Glow, Girl! ' It's brown girl friendly. I was a tad concerned haha


  :eyelove:


----------



## YarahFlower (Sep 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> For those of you who are interested, the Bobbi Brown Highlight Powder in Bronze Glow is now available on Sephora.com. I missed out on this the first time it came out so I ordered it as soon as I saw it.   http://www.sephora.com/highlight-powder-P401602?skuId=1742535


 Just snagged it  thanks!


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I can't believe that CP is still available given all of the pre-launch hype/hysteria. I went into a Sephora today (for a return, but the line was too long!) and there were stacks of them on the display. I wonder what those ebay scalpers are doing now...


  I rarely saw empty displays even when it was first released. I've seen more sold out Opal, tbh.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 9, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Just snagged it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad that you were able to get it! From what I've seen, it was a well loved product so I'm happy it's available again, especially since I missed the first release. I read on Trendmood that it may become permanent in spring of 2016 but that has not been confirmed as of yet. Just in case it doesn't though, I would suggest those who want to purchase it to buy it now.


----------



## YarahFlower (Sep 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm glad that you were able to get it! From what I've seen, it was a well loved product so I'm happy it's available again, especially since I missed the first release. I read on Trendmood that it may become permanent in spring of 2016 but that has not been confirmed as of yet. Just in case it doesn't though, I would suggest those who want to purchase it to buy it now.


:hug: I'm going to get a back up just in case it's a can't live without product!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 9, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I'm going to get a back up just in case it's a can't live without product!


I think that's a great idea. There's nothing worse than loving a limited edition product and then running out of it without having a back-up or not being able to obtain another at a decent price.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 9, 2015)

Forgive my ignorance but what is really great about Bronze Glow?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is really great about Bronze Glow?


  I know I want it because of FOMO. I liked Copper Diamond more when it was released. However after the sell out I saw a video with a Yter wearing it and it looked amazing some time last year. I think it was Jackie O.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I know I want it because of *FOMO*. I liked Copper Diamond more when it was released. However after the sell out I saw a video with a Yter wearing it and it looked amazing some time last year. I think it was Jackie O.


  I'm feeling the pull of FOMO as well. Maybe I should just order it...? I can always return it if I find it to be dupable right? Ughhh le sigh, my poor no-buy.


----------



## Shars (Sep 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is really great about Bronze Glow?


  It's a beautiful peachy highlight but it can go from 0-100 real quick! It's very, very shimmery but not glittery. It's also super pigmented. It has that MAC EDSF vibe to it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Below is the YSL Palette Lumière Divine, Highlighting Finishing Powder & the  Lumière Divine Perfecting Polishing Brush
> 
> The items are stunning and my iPhone pics can't begin to show the beauty of the compact itself, the powder and the brush.
> The powder feels like silk and blends to a soft sheen not captured in my swatch.


  Of course I want it when it is sold out.  Ah well!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> For those of you who are interested, the Bobbi Brown Highlight Powder in Bronze Glow is now available on Sephora.com. I missed out on this the first time it came out so I ordered it as soon as I saw it.   http://www.sephora.com/highlight-powder-P401602?skuId=1742535


  I wish I could thank you a hundred times!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> For those of you who are interested, the Bobbi Brown Highlight Powder in Bronze Glow is now available on Sephora.com. I missed out on this the first time it came out so I ordered it as soon as I saw it.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/highlight-powder-P401602?skuId=1742535


  Thanks. What about Pink Glow? I'm thinking I like the look of that one more. Let me Google.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's a beautiful peachy highlight but it can go from 0-100 real quick! It's very, very shimmery but not glittery. It's also super pigmented. It has that MAC EDSF vibe to it.


  Is it at all like Becca's Topaz or something similar? I haven't come across any good swatches online.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks. What about Pink Glow? I'm thinking I like the look of that one more. Let me Google.


  I'm curious about Pink Glow as well. Unfortunately, I'm having a bit of a hard time finding a decent amount of swatches of it on darker skin. Did anyone here get the initial release and if so, could you tell us how you like it?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Aww, thank you! I'm so happy that they've decided to rerelease it so that everyone who missed the initial release (or those who have it and want a backup) will have the opportunity to get it without having to pay an exorbitant price for it on eBay or other places. I wish more companies would consider bringing back limited edition products that were popular and greatly loved. I know it defeats the purpose of an item being limited edition, but at the same time, if there is still a high demand for a product after the product is sold out, it wouldn't hurt them financially to bring it back.   I'm curious about Pink Glow as well. Unfortunately, I'm having a bit of a hard time finding a decent amount of swatches of it on darker skin. Did anyone here get the initial release and if so, could you tell us how you like it?


 If you go to the Bobbi brown thread, you can find swatches and reviews of both the highlighters when it first came out!! Hth!! The gallery has swatch pics too!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> If you go to the Bobbi brown thread, you can find swatches and reviews of both the highlighters when it first came out!! Hth!! The gallery has swatch pics too!!


Thanks! I'm going to check out that thread now!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> For those of you who are interested, the Bobbi Brown Highlight Powder in Bronze Glow is now available on Sephora.com. I missed out on this the first time it came out so I ordered it as soon as I saw it.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/highlight-powder-P401602?skuId=1742535
> 
> ...


  Me too


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks. What about Pink Glow? I'm thinking I like the look of that one more. Let me Google.


   There are pics in the BB thread swatch gallery.  The pink is an overspray.  I was interested because it's pink---totally forgot that it was out once before.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> HOw is the scent?
> Yeah, I have to see this first. I won't ever fall into ABH hype anymore after the liquid lipstick stuff happened.
> 
> 
> *Of course I want it when it is sold out.  Ah well! *


   Pretty you have to be more decisive and come to the party just a little bit earlier.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 9, 2015)

Here's a video with a swatch of Bronze Glow.


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Aww, thank you! I'm so happy that they've decided to rerelease it so that everyone who missed the initial release (or those who have it and want a backup) will have the opportunity to get it without having to pay an exorbitant price for it on eBay or other places. I wish more companies would consider bringing back limited edition products that were popular and greatly loved. I know it defeats the purpose of an item being limited edition, but at the same time, if there is still a high demand for a product after the product is sold out, it wouldn't hurt them financially to bring it back.   I'm curious about Pink Glow as well. Unfortunately, I'm having a bit of a hard time finding a decent amount of swatches of it on darker skin. Did anyone here get the initial release and if so, could you tell us how you like it?


  Hello! I bought Pink Glow last holiday season (I'm usually NW43). I don't love it...i had to pull it out of my purge bin. The color is more unique to my collection than the Bronze Glow but I find it difficult to lay color on the skin. I prefer to use a fan or stipple brush for highlighter, but the fluffier the brush the more glitter you get. With a dense brush it applies more silvery on my skin, with obvious silver glitter particles. It's not bad depending on what you're looking for but I can see why most WOC reviews were for Bronze Glow.


----------



## Shars (Sep 9, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Is it at all like Becca's Topaz or something similar? I haven't come across any good swatches online.


  No, it's not like Topaz from my recollection. Do you have MAC's EDSF in Superb? It's like if you layered Superb over The Balm's Betty Lou! It has those micro shimmers like Superb but the shade and sheen of Betty-Lou.


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 9, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> For those of you who are interested, the Bobbi Brown Highlight Powder in Bronze Glow is now available on Sephora.com. I missed out on this the first time it came out so I ordered it as soon as I saw it.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/highlight-powder-P401602?skuId=1742535


Ughhhh I love this highlight! Reminds me to pull it out and use it more often!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's a beautiful peachy highlight but it can go from 0-100 real quick! It's very, very shimmery but not glittery. It's also super pigmented. It has that MAC EDSF vibe to it.





BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Aww, thank you! I'm so happy that they've decided to rerelease it so that everyone who missed the initial release (or those who have it and want a backup) will have the opportunity to get it without having to pay an exorbitant price for it on eBay or other places. I wish more companies would consider bringing back limited edition products that were popular and greatly loved. I know it defeats the purpose of an item being limited edition, but at the same time, if there is still a high demand for a product after the product is sold out, it wouldn't hurt them financially to bring it back.   I'm curious about Pink Glow as well. Unfortunately, I'm having a bit of a hard time finding a decent amount of swatches of it on darker skin. Did anyone here get the initial release and if so, could you tell us how you like it?





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:bigthumb: [COLOR=0000FF]I was waiting for it to resurface---missed it the first time around.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Me too[/COLOR]:frenz:


  I ordered BG with my Sephora Epic Fail $. I said I was done with highlighters but free is good and I don't feel like figuring out what to get before the code expired, lol. This landed in my lazy lap, hahaaaa!  





Jayjayy said:


> Hello! I bought Pink Glow last holiday season (I'm usually NW43). I don't love it...i had to pull it out of my purge bin. The color is more unique to my collection than the Bronze Glow but I find it difficult to lay color on the skin. I prefer to use a fan or stipple brush for highlighter, but the fluffier the brush the more glitter you get. With a dense brush it applies more silvery on my skin, with obvious silver glitter particles. It's not bad depending on what you're looking for but I can see why most WOC reviews were for Bronze Glow.


  Thanks for this.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 9, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I rarely saw empty displays even when it was first released. I've seen more sold out Opal, tbh.


 + [@]Twinkle_Twinkle[/@]  The displays were always empty in NYC when I went. Time Sq and 34th. Haven't been to Sephora in some weeks though. I always had to ask to see it and they'd pull the lone display one from the drawer or the studio. Thinking ...maybe they didn't have a new display for it. But no gold boxes in the drawers either. I had to order mine online. This was during the point promo right before Epic Fail...so that can be why too.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Ughhhh I love this highlight! Reminds me to pull it out and use it more often!


  The more I hear people rave about it, the more impatient and excited I get while I'm waiting for it to arrive. Thank God mine is scheduled for delivery on Friday, I don't think I have the patience to wait until next week to get it, lol.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 10, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> http://www.sephora.com/ambient-lighting-edit-P400219


Hitchcockblonde posted the link to the limited edition Hourglass Ambient Lighting Edit Palette in the Sephora thread.  I wanted to post it here in case any of you ladies were interested in this palette but don't look in the Sephora thread that often. It's VIB Rouge and VIB exclusive for now.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 10, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Hitchcockblonde posted the link to the limited edition Hourglass Ambient Lighting Edit Palette in the Sephora thread.  I wanted to post it here in case any of you ladies were interested in this palette but don't look in the Sephora thread that often. It's VIB Rouge and VIB exclusive for now.


  I think the Hourglass Palette is a skip for me. The individual pans are so small and I'm not that interest in half of the shades in the palette. Great news for my wallet.


----------



## Shars (Sep 10, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> FOMO got the better of me. I ordered Bronze Glow. Le sigh. (There is an overspray on the product right? Why do companies do that?!?!). Part of me really hopes it's dupable so that it can go right on back. Is that terrible?
> 
> I think the Hourglass Palette is a skip for me. The individual pans are so small and I'm not that interest in half of the shades in the palette. Great news for my wallet.


  No overspray on Bronze Glow. The overspray was on Pink Glow.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 10, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I think the Hourglass Palette is a skip for me. The individual pans are so small and I'm not that interest in half of the shades in the palette. Great news for my wallet.


The Hourglass Palette is a skip for me as well. As you've stated, the individual pans are smaller than the singles and from what I've heard, are about the same size as their travel size pans (I don't know this for a fact though so don't quote me but they are obviously smaller than the standard size pans). In addition, the top half of the palette doesn't look like it will do anything for me and the bottom shades aren't exceptional enough, in my opinion to pay $80 just to get them. So this is great for my wallet as well.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty you have to be more decisive and come to the party just a little bit earlier.


  IT's your fault. I didn't even know it was around.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 10, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I wasn't aware of it the first time around, but when Pink Glow came up on the website recently, I saw so many people saying that they wanted Bronze Glow that I was compelled to look up swatches and reviews and immediately wished I hadn't missed out on it. So when I saw it pop up on Sephora, I squealed and ordered it quickly, lol.
> 
> Thanks for your review of the product. Based on the swatches that I have seen as well as your review, I think I'm going to pass on Pink Glow. I don't think the color will suit my personal tastes.
> 
> ...


  Exactly! I remember discussing it in here once and thought it was just another that got away since I wasn't paying eBay prices for it. This, MAC WOG and EL Heatwave are the ones I missed since I wasn't into highlighting this much. I highlighted, but used the same one or two all the time before coming in this thread! WOG is coming back soon so I'm glad about that. Heatwave needs to make a comeback!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Exactly! I remember discussing it in here once and thought it was just another that got away since I wasn't paying eBay prices for it. This, MAC WOG and EL Heatwave are the ones I missed since I wasn't into highlighting this much. I highlighted, but used the same one or two all the time before coming in this thread! *WOG is coming back soon *so I'm glad about that. Heatwave needs to make a comeback!


  Has that been confirmed? I thought there were definitely going to be ED powders with the holiday collection but we don't know which ones yet.


----------



## Shars (Sep 10, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Has that been confirmed? I thought there were definitely going to be ED powders with the holiday collection but we don't know which ones yet.


  It doesn't appear on the colour stories so far and the product in the photo that was circulating seems to be an eyeshadow.


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 10, 2015)

One of my IG followers tagged me in a NC50 swatch of Pink Glow & Bronze Glow. I've only got BG, but I've got some hi-res pics on my blog if you search for the name.

  Here's the pic - Credit: IG @avalovesmommy_





  P.S. My dupethat highlighter review is up on my blog, the link is in my signature if anyone is interested


----------



## montREALady (Sep 10, 2015)

Shars said:


> It doesn't appear on the colour stories so far and the product in the photo that was circulating seems to be an eyeshadow.


  Oh crap, okay. Thanks. WDH, didn't someone get confirmation from someone at MAC?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 10, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> One of my IG followers tagged me in a NC50 swatch of Pink Glow & Bronze Glow. I've only got BG, but I've got some hi-res pics on my blog if you search for the name.
> 
> Here's the pic - Credit: IG @avalovesmommy_
> 
> ...


  Thank you for posting this! Seeing this swatch of the newer version of Pink Glow is making me reconsider my choice of not getting it. I don't know if they made any changes to the original, but this swatch in comparison to swatches of the first release appeal to me a lot more. I would love to be able to see more swatches and reviews of this or swatch this in person before making a commitment to buy it though, so I'm hoping that they'll announce a store release date soon so I can see how it would look on me.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 10, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I want to check this out in person, looks so pretty, but $$$$


  Let me know if you try it


----------



## montREALady (Sep 11, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I too wasn't into highlighting that much when any of these highlighters came out so to be able to have the opportunity to obtain them again when/if the company decides to rerelease them is great for people who missed out or really loved the product enough to want to repurchase if it were to become available again. This rarely happens but when it's does, it's so exciting! If they rereleased Heatwave and Whisper of Gilt, I think I'd be tempted to buy several backups, lol.
> 
> Thank you for posting this! Seeing this swatch of the newer version of Pink Glow is making me reconsider my choice of not getting it. I don't know if they made any changes to the original, but this swatch in comparison to swatches of the first release appeal to me a lot more. I would love to be able to see more swatches and reviews of this or swatch this in person before making a commitment to buy it though, so I'm hoping that they'll announce a store release date soon so I can see how it would look on me.


  I guess I'm getting my BG next week, tracking isn't even showing up on UPS yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Placed it September 09, 2015, 10:44 PM (PST).


----------



## shizzelly (Sep 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I guess I'm getting my BG next week, tracking isn't even showing up on UPS yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got mine today!! Girl, you're gonna go into shock when you get it! It's so beautiful especially on your skin tone it'll be


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 11, 2015)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, especially since so many people are excited about the new Hourglass Ambient Lighting Edit Palette, however, I think everyone who has purchased or intends on purchasing this product should be aware of how much product they're getting for the price the company is asking for it.

  Credit: @angelamarytanner and @trendmood1 on instagram





 Quote from @trendmood1:

   Unfortunately, the amount of product in the whole new palette $80 is LESS than the amount of one single shade $45. Each powder is .049 ounces. .049 × 6= .294 ounces. So let's do some comparison. A regular hourglass powder is .35 ounces for $45. The ambiant lighting palette is $58. Each powder is .116 ounces, times 3 = .348 ounces. So for this new palette with 6 powders you're getting less product for $80




Quote from @angelamarytanner:
 Just for further reference a makeup geek eyeshadow has .064 oz of product. AKA the hourglass powders in this palette are smaller than a standard eyeshadow.


Despite the costs for the amount of product that is included in the palette, it is still valuable to have for those who prefer the convenience of having all of the shades in a single palette, especially if they do not have most of the shades included or if they have no desire to lug around or store single shades. However, if you are concerned about the monetary value of the product in regards to how many ounces you are receiving for the amount of money that it costs, I would suggest that you either go in store when it's available to see it in person to determine if you are satisfied or unsatisfied with the size, or see what others say about it once they have it in hand since some people's orders have already arrived or will be arriving to them soon. For those who have already purchased it, you can return it if you don't think it fulfill your needs or keep it if it does. Either way, I hope those who decide to purchase it or keep it if they have already purchased it are happy with their items (because that's what matters at the end of the day) and for those of you who don't want to purchase it can find something that can make them equally as happy since a plethora of holiday items are coming out.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 11, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> I got mine today!! Girl, you're gonna go into shock when you get it! It's so beautiful especially on your skin tone it'll be :eyelove:


p  I got mine as well!!!! My tracking wasn't working because the tracking number showed up in the space twice.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 11, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> I got mine today!! Girl, you're gonna go into shock when you get it! It's so beautiful especially on your skin tone it'll be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I got mine today as well. It looks absolutely gorgeous in the pan so I can't wait to wear it! I hope yours arrives soon montREALady because I'm 100% you'll love it!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 11, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> I got mine today!! Girl, you're gonna go into shock when you get it! It's so beautiful especially on your skin tone it'll be


  OMG yay!!! I just checked and it finally updated and says delivery date is today...buuuut, it's not even in transit! Says the package is ready for UPS, that's it. Hasn't shipped, not in transit nor out for delivery. Idiots. I'll call Sephora. Don't they know not to mess with our highlighting bizneez??


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 11, 2015)

I picked up my ABH illuminators today. I think I like Riviera the best, followed by So Hollywood then Peach Nectar. Excited to see if they look better once I apply them to my cheekbones. 

  I just had an Austin Power's "get on my cheekbones" moment in my head, lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> OMG yay!!! I just checked and it finally updated and says delivery date is today...buuuut, it's not even in transit! Says the package is ready for UPS, that's it. Hasn't shipped, not in transit nor out for delivery. Idiots. I'll call Sephora. Don't they know not to mess with our highlighting bizneez??


  Sephora is constantly playing you with shipping. It seems like we order both place orders at the same time or a day apart and your stuff is always delayed. That sucks...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 11, 2015)

I finally made my way to the Howell Mills Rd Ulta to check out Makeup Revolution. I walked away with two products that would make great highlighters. One is an actual highlighter. The Vivid baked highlighter in Radiant Lights.  It's a cool highlighter with a lavender undertone. On me the lavender shows up clearly. The second product is the Vivid Baked Bronzer. Personally I find it to be too shimmery to be a bronzer but makes for a beautiful, coppery highlighter. Somewhat like the LORAC tantalizer.


----------



## shizzelly (Sep 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> OMG yay!!! I just checked and it finally updated and says delivery date is today...buuuut, it's not even in transit! Says the package is ready for UPS, that's it. Hasn't shipped, not in transit nor out for delivery. Idiots. I'll call Sephora. Don't they know not to mess with our highlighting bizneez?? :haha:


 Especially when that said highlighter is BRONZE GLOW!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> OMG yay!!! I just checked and it finally updated and says delivery date is today...buuuut, it's not even in transit! Says the package is ready for UPS, that's it. Hasn't shipped, not in transit nor out for delivery. Idiots. I'll call Sephora. Don't they know not to mess with our highlighting bizneez??


  That's so frustrating! I'm sorry to hear that. 

  I'm so impatient when it comes to poor shipping. My ispy bag this month is in a town 4 hours away from me as of today... and it's delivery date is the 17th!?


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 12, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> I got mine today!! Girl, you're gonna go into shock when you get it! It's so beautiful especially on your skin tone it'll be :eyelove:


  Thank you. I sure hope so. I plan on getting it also.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 12, 2015)

Please forgive me everyone.  I committed a grave highlighter sin.  I just purchased Becca Topaz.  OMG! What was I doing and where have I been? The texture allows this  highlighter to be WOC HG status.  An instant fave for sure.   Bronze Glow is also beautiful. GOLD with shimmer!  Yes, please!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 12, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Bronze Glow is also beautiful. GOLD with shimmer! Yes, please!


  Try the poured versions as well. Becca Shimmering Perfecter Poured in Topaz is giving me LIFE!


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I finally made my way to the Howell Mills Rd Ulta to check out Makeup Revolution. I walked away with two products that would make great highlighters. One is an actual highlighter. The Vivid baked highlighter in Radiant Lights. It's a cool highlighter with a lavender undertone. On me the lavender shows up clearly. The second product is the Vivid Baked Bronzer. Personally I find it to be too shimmery to be a bronzer but makes for a beautiful, coppery highlighter. Somewhat like the LORAC tantalizer.


I've got the highlights in Radiant Lights, Peach Lights, Golden Lights. And then I picked these up the other day Ready To Go (bronzer), and Rock On World (bronzer, the one I think you are talking about)

  But they were only $6 so I was happy haha


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Try the poured versions as well. Becca Shimmering Perfecter Poured in Topaz is giving me LIFE!





DILLIGAF said:


> Try the poured versions as well. Becca Shimmering Perfecter Poured in Topaz is giving me LIFE!


  Bye bye money!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 12, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I've got the highlights in Radiant Lights, Peach Lights, Golden Lights. And then I picked these up the other day Ready To Go (bronzer), and Rock On World (bronzer, the one I think you are talking about)  But they were only $6 so I was happy haha


 I will go out there again and look for golden lights. The display was broken so they had everything in two boxes by the register.  





PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Bye bye money!


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


>


Yes that's where I found a few of them! I got maybe 2-3 a few weeks ago and then I went back last weekend and searched the store for a good 20 minutes before I realized they were at the register. -_-

  But I swatched them so you guys can see! The only one I've worn on my face yet is Peach Lights.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Try the poured versions as well. Becca Shimmering Perfecter Poured in Topaz is giving me LIFE!


  It's one of my favorites!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 13, 2015)

Let me see I have Mac Diamonds creme color base, Becca Gold, Nars albatross , Mac pink rebel, Laura Mercier Dark spell x2, and i thought that was a lot. You ladies in here have it going on.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 13, 2015)

If anyone is an Ulta Platinum Member, today's "Platinum Perk" online is 1/2 off Becca SSP Poured with free shipping.

  Soooooo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I'm going to finally get the Poured Pearl. This is a good idea, right?


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 13, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> If anyone is an Ulta Platinum Member, today's "Platinum Perk" online is 1/2 off Becca SSP Poured with free shipping.  Soooooo...   I think I'm going to finally get the Poured Pearl. This is a good idea, right?


  Go for it!!!  I ordered Rose Gold. :yahoo:


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 13, 2015)

Trigger said:


> Let me see I have Mac Diamonds creme color base, Becca Gold, Nars albatross , Mac pink rebel, Laura Mercier Dark spell x2, and i thought that was a lot. You ladies in here have it going on.


  They sure do. I only have Mac Diamonds too.


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 13, 2015)

I just bought the Becca Skin Perfector poured in Topaz for $19 on Ulta.com yaaassss!!!!!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 13, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I just bought the Becca Skin Perfector poured in Topaz for $19 on Ulta.com yaaassss!!!!!


  is it over?!? can't find!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 13, 2015)

pbpink said:


> is it over?!? can't find!


  Here's the link. Add it to your cart and sign in to your account. If you're Platinum, it automatically drops the price to $19 and makes the shipping free.


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 13, 2015)

pbpink said:


> is it over?!? can't find!


  It's a Platinum Perk...if you're platinum status, once you sign in all of the poured perfectors should show up as $19


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 13, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> It's a Platinum Perk...if you're platinum status, once you sign in all of the poured perfectors should show up as $19


I'm not platinum and I want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 13, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> It's a Platinum Perk...if you're platinum status, once you sign in all of the poured perfectors should show up as $19


  oh, not close to platinum, ah well!   





jaymuse said:


> I'm not platinum and I want to cry!!!!!!!!!!!!


  I'm with you!  us minions can get the tarte mascara for $10, never tried, shall we?!?  well, I did + then some! lovely, just spent $75 at ulta b/c of Becca which I didn't even get! ha! I'm a lost cause!   now over to sephora to check out Bobbi Brown pink glow!!


----------



## Shars (Sep 13, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Bye bye money!


  Gotta look out for Miss Dilli in this thread. She'll have you buying everything! She never steers you wrong though lol.


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Gotta look out for Miss Dilli in this thread. She'll have you buying everything! She never steers you wrong though lol.
> 
> Dilli has me buying everything! @DILLIGAF
> 
> ...


  LOL! I'm afraid I'll be the same way if I go to the Ulta site so I'm going to stay away ... if I can.
  I really want Pink Glow too, but there are so many other things I want too! The rerelease was so unexpected I didn't have it in my holiday makeup buying budget hahaha


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 13, 2015)

Today's platinum perk for the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Poured was an awesome deal! Earlier this afternoon, I ordered 1 in each color. I'm also excited about trying the deluxe sample of the Ever-Matte Poreless Priming Perfector that came with my order since I've been wanting to try but didn't want to purchase it since I don't really need another primer, lol.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Sep 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Gotta look out for Miss Dilli in this thread. She'll have you buying everything! She never steers you wrong though lol.


  I see!!!'


----------



## Shars (Sep 13, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Today's platinum perk for the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Poured was an awesome deal! Earlier this afternoon, I ordered 1 in each color. I'm also excited about trying the deluxe sample of the Ever-Matte Poreless Priming Perfector that came with my order since I've been wanting to try but didn't want to purchase it since I don't really need another primer, lol.


  I think that primer makes me break out. I never noticed it before until this week. I'm going to keep monitoring it, though, before I say it is truly that. I had been using the new MUFE mattifying one for a week straight with no problems then switched up to that and bam, spots on my head. Anybody else had this problem with the Becca primer?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think that primer makes me break out. I never noticed it before until this week. I'm going to keep monitoring it, though, before I say it is truly that. I had been using the new MUFE mattifying one for a week straight with no problems then switched up to that and bam, spots on my head. Anybody else had this problem with the Becca primer?


Thanks for letting me know your experience with the product. When I use it, I will certainly pay attention to how my skin reacts to it. I quickly looked up some reviews for the product and they are quite mixed. Based on what I've read, I'm glad that I'm trying of a sample of it rather than committing to buying it full sized because it seems like it's a hit or miss for most people.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 13, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for letting me know your experience with the product. When I use it, I will certainly pay attention to how my skin reacts to it. I quickly looked up some reviews for the product and they are quite mixed. Based on what I've read, I'm glad that I'm trying of a sample of it rather than committing to buying it full sized because it seems like it's a hit or miss for most people.


  Try lightly patting it OVER your foundation. That's when I have the most success with it (I usually just wear BB cream for work and such, but when I do foundation, that primer helps my dewy-finish foundation stay in place a bit longer).


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think that primer makes me break out. I never noticed it before until this week. I'm going to keep monitoring it, though, before I say it is truly that. I had been using the new MUFE mattifying one for a week straight with no problems then switched up to that and bam, spots on my head. Anybody else had this problem with the Becca primer?


I got a sample size of the MUFE mattifying one too and I haven't stopped using it! I love it! I use it with the Boscia No Pores No Shine T-Zone primer and my face stays pretty much oil free all day. Definitely an improvement over the maybelline master prime one I was using.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 14, 2015)

Bronze Glow is in my hands! Very pretty and subtle. I'll be layering this baby over other lovelies. I am glad I purchased it. Thank you to all my HAA enablers!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 14, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Try lightly patting it OVER your foundation. That's when I have the most success with it (I usually just wear BB cream for work and such, but when I do foundation, that primer helps my dewy-finish foundation stay in place a bit longer).


 Thanks for the tip! I'll certainly try this method when applying it. Do you usually put it all over your face or only in areas where you may have oiliness (over the foundation of course)?


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 14, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'll certainly try this method when applying it. Do you usually put it all over your face or only in areas where you may have oiliness (over the foundation of course)?


  I just pat it over my t-zone, mostly. And then once it's dry, I set with powder like normal.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Dilli has me buying everything! @DILLIGAF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jenise (Sep 14, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'll certainly try this method when applying it. Do you usually put it all over your face or only in areas where you may have oiliness (over the foundation of course)?


 I apply all of my cream highlighters w damp beauty blender!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Sep 14, 2015)

Good evening, Ladies.

I've been on hiatus for a little while, but now I'm back for a brief moment. I'm looking for answers regarding a particular brand.
I have a sneaking suspicion that @jaymuse may have already tried it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Has anyone ever tried the *Radiant Dust Powders* from *Gleam by Melanie Mills *(www.*gleambymelaniemills*.com)?
  I recently bought the 4-pack Dust sampler of all the shades. I want to ask a question of someone who've also bought/received the samplers either in the past or recently. 
  I'm curious about the quantity of powder per sample.


  Hopefully someone out there, besides me, has tried them.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 14, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Bronze Glow is in my hands! Very pretty and subtle. I'll be layering this baby over other lovelies. I am glad I purchased it. Thank you to all my HAA enablers!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 14, 2015)

shizzelly said:


> Especially when that said highlighter is BRONZE GLOW!!!





laurennnxox said:


> That's so frustrating! I'm sorry to hear that.   I'm so impatient when it comes to poor shipping. My ispy bag this month is in a town 4 hours away from me as of today... and it's delivery date is the 17th!? hboy:


  Got it today! I haven't even had a chance to swatch it!! I'll wear it tomorrow. Looks gorg in the pan though!  Oh and Ipsy. I'm ready to cancel shortly. I've gotten a few good things, but a lot of not so good. $10 though which is good. But yeah, they sometimes send shipping and I've already received it, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh no, I'm not a sparkles fan...I'm scurred! I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 14, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Good evening, Ladies.
> 
> I've been on hiatus for a little while, but now I'm back for a brief moment. I'm looking for answers regarding a particular brand.
> I have a sneaking suspicion that @jaymuse may have already tried it.
> ...


LOL! How did you know!??!

  I just bought the Body Radiance in Deep Gold. But it's the liquid not the dust. But you were close!!

  I did have the opportunity to test out all of the dusts at The Makeup Show SF, but I don't have any pics to show you =( They were great! Very similar to the Artist Couture powders.


----------



## cocomomo80 (Sep 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> LOL! How did you know!??!
> 
> I just bought the Body Radiance in Deep Gold. But it's the liquid not the dust. But you were close!!
> 
> I did have the opportunity to test out all of the dusts at The Makeup Show SF, but I don't have any pics to show you =( They were great! Very similar to the Artist Couture powders.


  I knew it!! You never fail me, Jaymuse. Hahaha!

  I originally went to the site to buy the Body Radiance, but I bought the powders instead. They're pretty, but it looks like they altered the quantity of my powders per sample jar; none of the jars have an equal amount of powder. It just seemed really fishy to me. I was hoping someone had the samplers so that I could compare to see if this is normal.

  The Artist Couture powders? I've never heard of them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I think the Hourglass Palette is a skip for me. The individual pans are so small and I'm not that interest in half of the shades in the palette. Great news for my wallet.


    Me too Twinkle_Twinkle.   Easy skip!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what is really great about Bronze Glow?


    It's a nice highlighter----it gives me  more of a golden then bronze glow, the formula/textue is nice and it's long wearing.   I'm sure it's dupeable in terms of finish but why  
   would I want to even search  my  stash for a dupe    



     I'm an addict!!!!



  Oh---the design is different from my other highlighters so I guess that makes it unique 
   to my stash after all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Gotta look out for Miss Dilli in this thread. She'll have you buying everything!* She never steers you wrong though lol.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 So I have a confession. I think I am taking Bronze Glow (gasp!). I'm not really loving the sparkles and I like NARS Tribulation better. Good news for the wallet, especially in the wake of the ColourPop Labor Day sale, and the UD Spectrum and Vice palettes. Hooray!


   I don't see any "sparkles"



Seriously---am I losing my eye sight?  It's very fine w/no discernible micro glitter.  What am I missing



​I recently shared that I must 
   have left the house on more than one occasion looking like I made out with a glitter fairy---others seem to see glitter that I don't.  I wore it today & took this pic for the 
   Christian Louboutin  thread---I'm also wearing CL Zoulou lipstick.


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 14, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I knew it!! You never fail me, Jaymuse. Hahaha!
> 
> I originally went to the site to buy the Body Radiance, but I bought the powders instead. They're pretty, but it looks like they altered the quantity of my powders per sample jar; none of the jars have an equal amount of powder. It just seemed really fishy to me. I was hoping someone had the samplers so that I could compare to see if this is normal.
> 
> The Artist Couture powders? I've never heard of them.


Teehehe! I aim to please!

  I have no idea about the quantity in the jars. But I actually met Melanie Mills at the show and she was so nice and very hands on I don't want to think that someone so into their business could be fishy. But I know it happens!

  My favorite highlight EVER is 'Lickable' by Artist Couture. Here's the link to all their colors: http://www.artistcouture.com/collections/all

  They offer loose highlights similar to Gleam by MM. Here's a pic of me wearing 'Lickable': https://instagram.com/p/5GtywHyAg3/?taken-by=spencesbeautydepot


----------



## cocomomo80 (Sep 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Teehehe! I aim to please!
> 
> I have no idea about the quantity in the jars. But I actually met Melanie Mills at the show and she was so nice and very hands on I don't want to think that someone so into their business could be fishy. But I know it happens!
> 
> ...


  I looked up pics online of other people's sample jars and they don't look like mine. I'm thinking it's because I had a coupon code for their Labor Day sale. It was for 30% off...but I wasn't expecting to have 30%+ of my powder missing as well. Pity.

  Wow! From your pic, the AC powder really does look like Gleam's powder. Lickable is beautiful!


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 14, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> I looked up pics online of other people's sample jars and they don't look like mine. I'm thinking it's because I had a coupon code for their Labor Day sale. It was for 30% off...but I wasn't expecting to have 30%+ of my powder missing as well. Pity.
> 
> Wow! From your pic, the AC powder really does look like Gleam's powder. Lickable is beautiful!


Thank you! Hmm not sure about the powder situation sorry. I wish I could be more help!


----------



## cocomomo80 (Sep 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Thank you! Hmm not sure about the powder situation sorry. I wish I could be more help!


  Thank you anyway.


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't see any "sparkles"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't deal with how gorgeous you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  And I want that Zoulou so badly! It's going to be my Christmas gift to myself haha

  My bronze glow comes off more glittery as well, but I deal with it because, well, its Bronze Glow lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't see any "sparkles"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I can't deal with how gorgeous you are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thank you Jaymuse.   It's an amazing shade and it's _way_ more brown than the photo suggests.




Time for me to get that long overdo eye exam!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2015)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 



That's so funny because all I see are small gold sparkles, lol. I'm sure you didn't look like a glitter fairy because they are "discreet" sparkles, lol, but it's just not what I'm looking for I guess. 



  You're correct Twinkle_Twinkle.  I just went in to wash my face for bed and I saw the little sparkles----at some point today I was kissed by a glitter fairy----named Bronze Glow.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't see any "sparkles"[/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]Seriously---am I losing my eye sight?  It's very fine w/no [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]discernible micro glitter.  What am I missing[/COLOR]:shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF]​I recently shared that I must[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   have left the house on more [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]than one occasion looking like I made out with a glitter fairy---others seem to see glitter that I don't.  I wore it today & took this pic for the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Christian Louboutin [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] thread---I'm also wearing CL Zoulou lipstick.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR][COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  Beautiful!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're correct Twinkle_Twinkle.  I just went in to wash my face for bed and I saw the little sparkles----at some point today *I was kissed by a glitter fairy*----named Bronze Glow.








 I would say keep her safe! EO has a tendency to eat them


----------



## boschicka (Sep 15, 2015)

I was back and forth with the ABH highlighters for a while, so of course I ended up purchasing all four.  Unfortunately Macy's shipped them in a padded envelope, so my Starlight arrived broken and half of it fell on the floor when I opened it!  They are sending a replacement, and lucky me, I get to return a broken highlighter.  Returning broken powder items drives me bonkers.  I get it everywhere!
  Why can't anyone package things properly and why must I return fairy dust?!?  Me and my first world problems.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Back to highlighters, what was everyone's final verdict on these bad boys?


----------



## Monsy (Sep 15, 2015)

Stupid Macy's


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't see any "sparkles"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh wow you look fab!  Love the lip color!  I need to check out the Louboutin thread.


----------



## Shars (Sep 16, 2015)

cocomomo80 said:


> Good evening, Ladies.
> 
> I've been on hiatus for a little while, but now I'm back for a brief moment. I'm looking for answers regarding a particular brand.
> I have a sneaking suspicion that @jaymuse may have already tried it.
> ...


  It does have sparkle but I find if you buff them in well, you get more of a sheen that straight up Glittuh!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't see any "sparkles"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  what lippie, it is pretty! 

I still don't know why Becca Poured is different from their regular powders.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I would say keep her safe! EO has a tendency to eat them


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh wow you look fab!  Love the lip color!  I need to check out the Louboutin thread.


   Awww thanks ICL-----I'm obsessed with those lipsticks!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Stupid Macy's


    You crack me up Monsy!!!  I don't get it---they seem to get the things that I want before anyone else-----like the new Chanel JC blushes---they started putting that stuff 
   up last wee.  Chanel itself just got them yesterday and Nordies today.  Who does Macy's know that they can do this!!!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't think they really get stuff before anyone else they just put them up. And then after you order you realize it's on backorder for 2 weeks. They want to grab the sales


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I don't think they really get stuff before anyone else they just put them up. And then after you order you realize it's on backorder for 2 weeks. They want to grab the sales


   That has only been my experience one time and I canceled the order.  I was pissed and told them it was false advertising.  I imagine many other people did to.  
  I got most of my Chanel Blue Rhythm items from Macy's because they had them first.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 16, 2015)

I used to order from them years ago but i refuse to pay for shipping.  Nordies is my go to online store And i am kind of sick of sephora bs


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> And i am kind of sick of sephora bs


    Understood.  I don't pay Macy's shipping because of the size of my orders but I prefer Nordie's limitless free shipping.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 17, 2015)

I ordered Laura Geller's Ballerina and Gilded Honey. I love the swatches I've seen of Ballerina!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I ordered Laura Geller's Ballerina and Gilded Honey. I love the swatches I've seen of Ballerina!


 Pics and swatches please when you get them.  No pressure


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 17, 2015)

With some gentle prodding from @jaymuse I purchased Black up sublime powders in 1 and 2. I got 1 in store and ordered 2 last night. It should  be here tomorrow. I swatched them both in store today and the texture is amazing!!!!! Swatches to follow when I  get both in my hands.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 17, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 


Pics and swatches please when you get them.  No pressure






I'm so behind on swatches and pics, but I will swatch these as soon they arrive next week because one will likely be coming on a weekend trip I'm taking shortly after.


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> With some gentle prodding from @jaymuse I purchased Black up sublime powders in 1 and 2. I got 1 in store and ordered 2 last night. It should  be here tomorrow. I swatched them both in store today and the texture is amazing!!!!! Swatches to follow when I  get both in my hands.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I'm so behind on swatches and pics, but I will swatch these as soon they arrive next week because one will likely be coming on a weekend trip I'm taking shortly after.


   Thank you Yazmin!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> IT's your fault. I didn't even know it was around.
> *what lippie, it is pretty! *
> 
> I still don't know why Becca Poured is different from their regular powders.


   Sorry Pretty----I missed your question.  I was wearing Zoulou!!  It's darker IRL.  I think you would like it!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sorry Pretty----I missed your question.  I was wearing Zoulou!!  It's darker IRL.  I think you would like it!!!


  I was going to post in taht thread, I think I'll just get evertything you bought.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I was going to post in taht thread, I think I'll just get evertything you bought.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ooooh thanks Jess! I forgot you could apply these over your foundation as well. I'm going to try that!
> 
> Hmmm. I think I have that Boscia one in my Sephora loves list. I'll have to try that as well.
> 
> ...


  Still plenty glittuh gyul! Steups!! I'm going to try with another brush. I use my Ecotools fan...


----------



## montREALady (Sep 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't see any "sparkles"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're so pretty it's actually quite disturbing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I find while it may not be "glitter" like sparkles...it's definitely not a finely milled application like a Becca product for example. Product literally falls off my brush onto my face and they are big particles. Even when I look at the brush after swiping I can see the particles. It could be the brush (fluffy fan). I'm also realizing that I don't like highlighters that have ridges, I can't grab product like I want, LM Indiscretion, LM Ballerina and now BG to name a few and they develop "dead pan" sooner.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 22, 2015)

montREALady said:


> You're so pretty it's actually quite disturbing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Are you going to hold onto BG or return it do you think?


----------



## montREALady (Sep 22, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Are you going to hold onto BG or return it do you think?


  I have no clue. I keep saying I have to try it with another brush and I haven't had the time. What brush did you try it with before returning?


----------



## makeupbyandrea (Sep 22, 2015)

Does anyone here have both Tom Ford's moodlight and Starlight by ABH? I have the first one and I'm wondering how similar/different they are so I can justify buying the Anastasia one... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 22, 2015)

Hello peeps well I just had an opportunity to play with all four of the ABH Illuminators and I'll give my personal opinion as someone with a NC50/NW43/Macao/Y505 complexion... So Hollywood was a typical white gold on that brought to mind Becca Moonstone. Pretty but wasn't my particular taste... Riviera, which I was most excited to play with didn't live up to my expectations... It was cold and icy on me, much like MAC MSF in Global Glow. It was similar in color too and a definite pass for me! Peach Nectar, while pretty, didn't pack enough punch for me and left me wanting more bronze or copper tones... Starlight was the only one worth my $28!!! I was suprised too because it's nearly white in the pan and when swatched too... But baby when she is blended out she gives me everything that my champagne dreams r made of!!! On me she is a neutral champagne not pink or peachy, not  too warm or too cool. The formula is finely milled and doesn't kick up alotta product in the pan. It isn't as buttery as the Becca pressed line but it's right up there... I'm pleased with my purchase  ABH Starlight t-b swatched, blended


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 22, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I have no clue. I keep saying I have to try it with another brush and I haven't had the time. What brush did you try it with before returning?


  I tried the small MAC duo fiber brush, the Sonia Kashuck duo fiber fan brush and my favorite the MAC tapered blush brush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2015)

montREALady said:


> You're so pretty it's actually quite disturbing
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You're a riot Monty!!!  That's very sweet---thank you.  Where have you been hiding???  I agree!!  It took me a minute to see the chunky glitter---and you're right---it's 
    no where near as finely milled as Becca and many other highlighters.

    ETA: _ Correct nasty little typos_


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 23, 2015)

You know when Bronze Glow first came out I remember that we all thought it was a bit chunkier than the Copper Diamond. I'm glad I have it though. However its about to take a backseat to my BU highlighters.


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 23, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You know when Bronze Glow first came out I remember that we all thought it was a bit chunkier than the Copper Diamond. I'm glad I have it though. However its about to take a backseat to my BU highlighters.


Are you loving the BU ones!?


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 24, 2015)

FYI- The Balm is back on Hautelook tomorrow, for anyone who needs to complete their set of Lou Manizer sisters!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 24, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Are you loving the BU ones!? :eyelove:


  Yes!!!!! So glad i grabbed them.  Pics to come tomorrow! !


----------



## jaymuse (Sep 24, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Yes!!!!! So glad i grabbed them.  Pics to come tomorrow! !


  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 25, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> FYI- The Balm is back on Hautelook tomorrow, for anyone who needs to complete their set of Lou Manizer sisters!


  Thank you so much for the headsup about the theBalm sale on Hautelook! I've been waiting since earlier this year for the sale and I had a gift card as well so I hauled a lot of items including the last highlighter I need, Cindy Lou-manizer. In addition to the highlighter, I got 3 palettes (Nude'tude, Nude Dude, and the Balm Jovi Rockstar Face Palette) and 5 blushes (CabanaBoy and Instain Pinstripe, Lace, Toile, and Swiss Dot). There were a few more items I was interested but not 100% sure about so I may go to Kohls before the sale ends and swatch them. However, I got what I really wanted and spent enough so I may just wait until their next sale to buy those items if I like them. 
 [h=1][/h]


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thank you, I will try this as well! I want to try all of the methods suggested here to optimize the primer's performance. I really want to like it, especially since I can get a bit oily sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks!!!  i think I just "need" Cindy-----need being debatable


----------



## LouGarner (Sep 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You know when Bronze Glow first came out I remember that we all thought it was a bit chunkier than the Copper Diamond. I'm glad I have it though. However its about to take a backseat to my BU highlighters.


 Girl,  me too lol.    I also read sephora's release of bronze glow and pink glow is different then the first versions


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks!!!  i think I just "need" Cindy-----need being debatable


At 50% off, I think you need Cindy Lou-Manizer, lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

LouGarner said:


> I also read sephora's release of bronze glow and pink glow is different then the first versions


   I picked up the "second version" of Bronze Glow but not the first, so I can't compare them, but it's clear to me that Bronze Glow and Copper Diamond are very different 
  formulas. I'm just wondering if they merely repackaged their marketing strategy by calling it strobing with the second iterations of BG & PG when it really is all the same 
  thing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> At 50% off, I think you need Cindy Lou-Manizer, lol.






I think you're right---especially since I might start getting the side-eye from Dilli because she pushed encouraged me to get it a long time ago.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think you're right---especially since I might start getting the side-eye from Dilli because she pushed encouraged me to get it a long time ago.


Plus, you might as well complete your Lou-Manizer set, lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 26, 2015)

I didn't care for those highlighters.  I was just starting out though.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think you're right---especially since I might start getting the side-eye from Dilli because she pushed encouraged me to get it a long time ago.


  You mean you don't have it YET!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Plus, you might as well complete your Lou-Manizer set, lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> You mean you don't have it YET!!!!!!


  SO


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I didn't care for those highlighters.  I was just starting out though.


 You might want to revisit those hidden little treasures, Pretty!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 27, 2015)

Looxi beauty is having a 4 hour flash sale 50% off entire site with code FLASH50 all caps you can get a palette with six full sized highlighters for $25 free shipping at $30 awesome deal I think there's only an hour left of the sale so hurry!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 27, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Looxi beauty is having a 4 hour flash sale 50% off entire site with code FLASH50 all caps you can get a palette with six full sized highlighters for $25 free shipping at $30 awesome deal I think there's only an hour left of the sale so hurry!!


  Thank you so much!!!! I got my order in under the wire! I got 2 valley girl lol. Figured I would give one to my sister.  Some of the ones I wanted like foxy weren't available for the palette. Still awesome price for what I  did get.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Sep 27, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank you so much!!!! I got my order in under the wire! I got 2 valley girl lol. Figured I would give one to my sister.  Some of the ones I wanted like foxy weren't available for the palette. Still awesome price for what I  did get.


 Yeah it's an awesome deal I'm so glad I can finally get all the highlighters I wanted without killing my wallet lol she just extended the sale 2 more hours since the code cut off early I guess so now there's an hour and 40 minutes left hopefully anyone else who's online and been wanting to make a looxi order sees this!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 27, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Yeah it's an awesome deal I'm so glad I can finally get all the highlighters I wanted without killing my wallet lol she just extended the sale 2 more hours since the code cut off early I guess so now there's an hour and 40 minutes left hopefully anyone else who's online and been wanting to make a looxi order sees this!


Thanks for the headsup! I just placed an order and was able to use the code to get the palette for 50% off, however, I rushed to place my order and forgot to include the actual highlighters, lol. I sent them an email with my paypal transaction ID and a list of the highlighters I wanted to include in my order so hopefully they can add them to my order.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 28, 2015)

ABH Starlight with Film Noir as a contour ️️


----------



## msvluvsmac (Sep 28, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> ABH Starlight with Film Noir as a contour ️️


  Love that combo.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 28, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


I love the combination as well. You're making me want ABH Starlight!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


   Very pretty!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> ABH Starlight with Film Noir as a contour ️️


w   Gorgeous. I am loving your outfit.


----------



## cocofiere (Sep 29, 2015)

What do you guys think of this highlighter?


----------



## montREALady (Sep 29, 2015)

cocofiere said:


>


  Noice. What is it? Looks like something I have...


----------



## montREALady (Sep 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're a riot Monty!!!  That's very sweet---thank you.  Where have you been hiding???  I agree!!  It took me a minute to see the chunky glitter---and you're right---it's
> no where near as finely milled as Becca and many other highlighters.
> 
> ETA: _ Correct nasty little typos_


  I just take breaks at time so my wallet can breathe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did I miss Cindy Lou at 1/2 off?! Did I peep that somewhere here?!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I have no clue. I keep saying I have to try it with another brush and I haven't had the time. What brush did you try it with before returning?


 @Twinkle_Twinkle I tried it with my Sonia Kashuk Contour brush yesterday and blended it out with a duo-fiber and it was stunning!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 29, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> FYI- The Balm is back on Hautelook tomorrow, for anyone who needs to complete their set of Lou Manizer sisters!


  I missed it, nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Oh wait, I hate paying for shipping so I don't feel so bad, lol.

  Oh, they have Stila now btw:
  https://www.hautelook.com/events/96819


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> @Twinkle_Twinkle I tried it with my Sonia Kashuk Contour brush yesterday and blended it out with a duo-fiber and it was stunning!


  I'm glad it worked out for you! Brushes can make such a huge difference.


----------



## Shars (Sep 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I missed it, nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Oh wait, I hate paying for shipping so I don't feel so bad, lol.
> 
> Oh, they have Stila now btw:
> https://www.hautelook.com/events/96819


  Don't worry about grabbing it on hautelook. Their website will have a half-off sale sooner or later. They tend to have them like 4 times a year!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> I am also giving you major side eye!
> 
> Don't worry about grabbing it on hautelook. Their website will have a half-off sale sooner or later. They tend to have them like 4 times a year!


  Yeah you were telling me but jeez, it's been months since we last discussed this, time for that sale already!


----------



## cocofiere (Sep 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Noice. What is it? Looks like something I have...


 My fave cheapie: ELF Studio Baked EYESHADOW (yes, eyeshadow) in Enchanted. Peachy gold sheen (not as dark as the photo) with a slight duochrome effect for only 3 bucks!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 29, 2015)

cocofiere said:


> My fave cheapie: ELF Studio Baked EYESHADOW (yes, eyeshadow) in Enchanted. Peachy gold sheen (not as dark as the photo) with a slight duochrome effect for only 3 bucks!


  Girl I love me some ELF! But the_ eye shadow_, nice! I literally got an in-stock notification email from them today for a baked highlighter I wanted some time ago. I'll have to check this out! Thanks.


----------



## montREALady (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone get the Becca Afterglow Palette? I know we've been discussing it in the Becca thread. All I have from that is a deluxe sample of Rose Gold so I'm thinking about getting it but wondering if it's a pain to access the colors without transferring.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

cocofiere said:


>


    It's really pretty!  What is it?  Is this a trick question?


----------



## montREALady (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It's really pretty!  What is it?  Is this a trick question?


  She answered me above, it's an ELF eyeshadow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

cocofiere said:


> My fave cheapie: ELF Studio Baked EYESHADOW (yes, eyeshadow) in Enchanted. Peachy gold sheen (not as dark as the photo) with a slight duochrome effect for only 3 bucks!


  Aha!!!  You got me!!! It's still really pretty------and what a nice multipurpose product!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Sep 30, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


  Sheeeet, I was looking for something and came across this photo! OMG, LOOOOVE your look here!


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 30, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Love that combo.





BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I love the combination as well. You're making me want ABH Starlight!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Very pretty!!!![/COLOR]





Vandekamp said:


> w   Gorgeous. I am loving your outfit.





montREALady said:


> Sheeeet, I was looking for something and came across this photo! OMG, LOOOOVE your look here! :eyelove:


  Thanx mamas


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 30, 2015)

cocofiere said:


> What do you guys think of this highlighter?


 Gorgeous as an eyeshadow or highlighter! I do the same thing with MAC Amber Lights ️


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Gorgeous as an eyeshadow or highlighter! I do the same thing with MAC Amber Lights ️


    I NEVER remember to use these multi-purpose gems!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I NEVER remember to use these multi-purpose gems!!![/COLOR]:sigh:


 Girl u will be amazed


----------



## cocofiere (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Aha!!!  You got me!!! It's still really pretty------and what a nice multipurpose product!!!!!:eyelove: [/COLOR]


 It's beautiful on my NC 45/50 skin and it also makes a nude or deep red lip pop. I discovered its flexibility when I was doing my makeup on the fly one day and realized I'd left my Sleek contour kit in another purse. I looked at what I had with me and thought the shadow just might work and it did! Now, I have it me almost everyday, just in case of a highlighter emergency. :lol: Bonus: if anything happens to it (breakage, loss, sitting at home while I'm out), I can always swing through a Walgreens or Target for a fresh one. And the price tag? #winning


----------



## montREALady (Sep 30, 2015)

cocofiere said:


> It's beautiful on my NC 45/50 skin and it also makes a nude or deep red lip pop. I discovered its flexibility when I was doing my makeup on the fly one day and realized I'd left my Sleek contour kit in another purse. I looked at what I had with me and thought the shadow just might work and it did! Now, I have it me almost everyday, just in case of a highlighter emergency. :lol: Bonus: if anything happens to it (breakage, loss, sitting at home while I'm out), I can always swing through a Walgreens or Target for a fresh one. And the price tag? #winning


  Oh your Target has it? I have to check then. I feel like the selection is limited at mine but who knows,it's probably there.  Edit: Wait, I was on my phone when I first replied to this...did you said "highlighter emergency"??


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

cocofiere said:


> It's beautiful on my NC 45/50 skin and it also makes a nude or deep red lip pop. I discovered its flexibility when I was doing my makeup on the fly one day and realized I'd left my Sleek contour kit in another purse. I looked at what I had with me and thought the shadow just might work and it did! Now, I have it me almost everyday, just in case of a highlighter emergency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   You know this is a really GREAT idea.  I'm thinking I could use it after the dentist when I'm all make free----just to put a little light on my face.  You've inspired me to
   make a little kit to keep in my car!!!!   Thank you so much!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Anyone get the Becca Afterglow Palette? I know we've been discussing it in the Becca thread. All I have from that is a deluxe sample of Rose Gold so I'm thinking about getting it but wondering if it's a pain to access the colors without transferring.


  Mines cames in today although I have the full sized for all the colors it for travling so I'm pretty sure it's great


----------



## montREALady (Sep 30, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Mines cames in today although I have the full sized for all the colors it for travling so I'm pretty sure it's great


  I bought it earlier, lol.


----------



## cocofiere (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I need to step up my game!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My makeup kit for the car is just as important as my office one. If I'm in a rush and have to hop in the car or risk lateness, my car kit ensures that I don't scare small children with my early morning hideousness. Stop lights are my friend on my morning commute! It also helps when I leave a massage appointment (I always go barefaced, of course) and have other things to do, like go to the mall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to inspire!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I need to step up my game!![/COLOR]:haha:     [COLOR=0000FF] You know this is a really GREAT idea.  I'm thinking I could use it after the dentist when I'm all make free----just to put a little light on my face.  You've inspired me to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   make a little kit to keep in my [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]car!!!!   Thank you so much!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR] :frenz:


  Thr car makeup kit is essential!!! When I waited tables I kept a kit in my car so I could get pretty after the gym or before going out after work. I had ALL of my Hard Candy palettes, a full range of travel brushes, liquid and powder foundation, bronzer, a few blushes, a Becca highlighter and much much more. This palette is totally something I would have kept in my kit.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 1, 2015)

I think that having a car makeup kit is a great idea, but because I live in south Florida, I'd be so afraid that everything would dry up or melt, lol. I guess I can have make one when it starts getting cooler.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

cocofiere said:


> Yes, girl.​ You can't get caught out here in these streets without a glow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    This will be just perfect for meeting my needs.  I'll compile items from which I can construct a neutral look of 
   sorts that will work with whatever I'm wearing.  I have a custom MAC palette of blushes that will give me blush 
   options.  Oh now I'm so excited to work on this!

   Thank you @cocofiere & @Twinkle_Twinkle


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I think that having a car makeup kit is a great idea, but because I live in south Florida, I'd be so afraid that everything would dry up or melt, lol. I guess I can have make one when it starts getting cooler.


    I thought about that too but now that it;s getting cooler I'm ok with it.  Also, when I'm at home I keep my car in the 
   garage and it's always much cooler in there.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I am inspired.  I love getting all of these tips & tricks.  When I worked I kept a kit of sorts in my desk drawer
> but now it;s more relevant for my car.  To start I think I'll construct a kit with items that I love, but fail to reach for
> often.
> 
> ...


  And it's fun to throw in some items that don't get too much love or even rotate what you keep in the bag.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> And it's fun to throw in some items that don't get too much love or even rotate what you keep in the bag.


   Exactly!!!  That would be those items that I mentioned  loving but failing to reach for often.  I have just the brushes 
  in mind too, a travel size Fix+ and a package of hand wipes---always! I can get a bit messy!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 2, 2015)

cocofiere said:


> Yes, girl.​ You can't get caught out here in these streets without a glow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hahaaaaa. I go to the dentist with makeup on, lmaoooo, I don't wear lipstick though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I put it on after.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 2, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I think that having a car makeup kit is a great idea, but because I live in south Florida, I'd be so afraid that everything would dry up or melt, lol. I guess I can have make one when it starts getting cooler.


  I'm in Florida, too, so I keep a small kit in my purse. Two or three lip products (plus liner and gloss), a brow pencil and eyeliner, a travel-sized mascara, powder, blotting papers, concealer, maybe a foundation sample, bobby pins, safety pins, hair tie, mini brush, and nail file. Oh, and a few little samples of perfume. It's enough to refresh everything after work if I'm going out.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 3, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I'm in Florida, too, so I keep a small kit in my purse. Two or three lip products (plus liner and gloss), a brow pencil and eyeliner, a travel-sized mascara, powder, blotting papers, concealer, maybe a foundation sample, bobby pins, safety pins, hair tie, mini brush, and nail file. Oh, and a few little samples of perfume. It's enough to refresh everything after work if I'm going out.


  I have most of this stuff in my handbag too, minus brow stuff, concealer and safety pins. I don't drive during the week much so a car kit is not necessary...plus I have it all in my bag anyway.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 3, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


  I think I'm going to get Starlight because of you. It's the only one that looks different from what I have.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 3, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Yeah it's an awesome deal I'm so glad I can finally get all the highlighters I wanted without killing my wallet lol she just extended the sale 2 more hours since the code cut off early I guess so now there's an hour and 40 minutes left hopefully anyone else who's online and been wanting to make a looxi order sees this!


  According to Looxi_Beauty's latest instagram post, most of the flash sale orders will be shipped on Monday or Tuesday of next week.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 3, 2015)

For those who wanted a size comparison, here is the Afterglow Palette and a deluxe mini Rose Gold and Opal. The mini's are 2.4g and each SSP pressed in the palette is 1.4g and the blushes are 1.6g.


----------



## jaymuse (Oct 3, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


I think I need that afterglow palette ...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 3, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I think that having a car makeup kit is a great idea, but because I live in south Florida, I'd be so afraid that everything would dry up or melt, lol. I guess I can have make one when it starts getting cooler.


  Cooler in South Florida?! HA girl you know we have four seasons in South FL. Hot, Hotter, Hottest and Rain. I'm missing the weather tons. I woke up one day here in GA and it was FALL! No preamble, no warning...bam FALL. I was wearing shorts on Monday on Tuesday I had on a sweater. LOL Gotta get used to this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Cooler in South Florida?! HA girl you know we have four seasons in South FL. Hot, Hotter, Hottest and Rain. I'm missing the weather tons. I woke up one day here in GA and it was FALL! No preamble, no warning...*bam FALL. *I was wearing shorts on Monday on Tuesday I had on a sweater. LOL Gotta get used to this.






Isn't that the truth!!!  I've started wearing boots already!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 4, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Cooler in South Florida?! HA girl you know we have four seasons in South FL. *Hot*, Hotter, Hottest and Rain. I'm missing the weather tons. I woke up one day here in GA and it was FALL! No preamble, no warning...bam FALL. I was wearing shorts on Monday on Tuesday I had on a sweater. LOL Gotta get used to this.


  Hot is the cooler weather especially if there is the rare occasion that it's not as humid as it normally is, lol. We may get a few days of cooler weather but what's considered cooler weather here is warm for everyone else. We'll pull out boots and fur coats on the rare occasion that it's anywhere near the mid 60s or 70s but those who are from the more northern states will be wearing shorts, lol. Although we only experience seasons of varying degrees of heat, it must be nice to live in an area where you get to physically see the change in seasons. I'd love experience fall and winter but I'm grateful for the warmer weather when some places are bombarded with a lot of snow in the winter.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 4, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies! I think I'm going to keep a kit in my car for items that would not be greatly affected by being in the heat for periods of time, and other items that would be affected by the heat will be in my purse.   Hot is the cooler weather especially if there is the rare occasion that it's not as humid as it normally is, lol. We may get a few days of cooler weather but what's considered cooler weather here is warm for everyone else. We'll pull out boots and fur coats on the rare occasion that it's anywhere near the mid 60s or 70s but those who are from the more northern states will be wearing shorts, lol. Although we only experience seasons of varying degrees of heat, it must be nice to live in an area where you get to physically see the change in seasons. I'd love experience fall and winter but I'm grateful for the warmer weather when some places are bombarded with a lot of snow in the winter.


   Nordstrom had Gilded Honey up until yesterday I think. I have Ballerina. I have a lot of gold-tone highlighters so I'm trying to chill on GH.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Nordstrom had Gilded Honey up until yesterday I think. I have Ballerina. I have a lot of gold-tone highlighters so I'm trying to chill on GH.


I know what you mean about having a lot of gold-tone highlighters, lol. They tend to be my favorite so Gilded Honey was hard to resist. How do you like Ballerina? I think I may go to Ulta and swatch it tomorrow after my doctor's appointment.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 4, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I know what you mean about having a lot of gold-tone highlighters, lol. They tend to be my favorite so Gilded Honey was hard to resist. How do you like Ballerina? I think I may go to Ulta and swatch it tomorrow after my doctor's appointment.


  Trust me I know! I first wanted Ballerina since the Spring, then switched to GH over the summer, but then Nordies only had Ballerina at the time so I got it. I was disappointed about how small it is and the fact that I didn't check that first. It's nice, I don't reach for it a lot though. I have issues with highlighters that have ridges and aren't smooth because I find it's difficult to grab product with my fluffy fan brush and they get a dead pan vibe.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Trust me I know! I first wanted Ballerina since the Spring, then switched to GH over the summer, but then Nordies only had Ballerina at the time so I got it. I was disappointed about how small it is and the fact that I didn't check that first. It's nice, I don't reach for it a lot though. I have issues with highlighters that have ridges and aren't smooth because I find it's difficult to grab product with my fluffy fan brush and they get a dead pan vibe.


Thanks for your review! I haven't seen Gilded Honey or Ballerina in person yet, however, I did look at photos of the product in people's hands before I purchased it and noticed that it is quite small in size and ounces compared to other highlighters that I have. Based on the swatches I've seen, I have comparable colors but not anything so similar to Gilded Honey that would make me feel comfortable enough to pass on it. I also looked at other highlighters that are closer in color but I liked Gilded Honey the best out of all of them so I decided to purchase it. I use the Real Techniques Setting Brush to apply my highlighters.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 4, 2015)

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/la-mer-the-illuminating-powder?ID=501059&CategoryID=14720&LinkType=#fn%3Dspp%3D13


----------



## DiamondSky (Oct 5, 2015)

Favorite right now is Stereo Rose from MAC, but as we get further into fall I'll probably fall back to my trusty Becca shimmering skin perfecter in Opal.


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 5, 2015)

boschicka said:


> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...D=501059&CategoryID=14720&LinkType=#fn=spp=13


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 5, 2015)

boschicka said:


> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...D=501059&CategoryID=14720&LinkType=#fn=spp=13


  Pretty.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 5, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for your review! I haven't seen Gilded Honey or Ballerina in person yet, however, I did look at photos of the product in people's hands before I purchased it and noticed that it is quite small in size and ounces compared to other highlighters that I have. Based on the swatches I've seen, I have comparable colors but not anything so similar to Gilded Honey that would make me feel comfortable enough to pass on it. I also looked at other highlighters that are closer in color but I liked Gilded Honey the best out of all of them so I decided to purchase it. I use the Real Techniques Setting Brush to apply my highlighters.


  I have a lot of gold highlighters because I like how they look on my skin. I'm not sure that I have anything similar to GH either, except for maybe the liquid Josie Maran. OMG, you're the 100th person to say they use that brush...actually you may have told me to use it in another thread too. I have to get it already.



  Oh, I used my Becca Afterglow Palette today, tried Moonstone for the first time, I love it. Also used Flowerchild  which is a nice subtle color. The only color I'm not sure about is Wild Honey since it's a brown tone. I may try it as an eye shadow if it doesn't work as a blush on me.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 5, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for your review! I haven't seen Gilded Honey or Ballerina in person yet, however, I did look at photos of the product in people's hands before I purchased it and noticed that it is quite small in size and ounces compared to other highlighters that I have. Based on the swatches I've seen, I have comparable colors but not anything so similar to Gilded Honey that would make me feel comfortable enough to pass on it. I also looked at other highlighters that are closer in color but I liked Gilded Honey the best out of all of them so I decided to purchase it. I use the Real Techniques Setting Brush to apply my highlighters.


  Of course, Laura Geller has her semi-annual sale with 30% off and GH is sold out!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 5, 2015)

cocofiere said:


> Yes, girl. You can't get caught out here in these streets without a glow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  GOod idea on the car kit.  Right now I just keep a "look" in my bag until I change it for another look.  Now just to have one in the car will be hard for me.  What do I want to put in it?  Items I don't reach for or buy double of those items.  

  That's how I do my toiletry bag. I have one in my purse, smaller purses, car, and one ready to go for travel.  I have my medicine, tooth brush/paste, lotion, hairstuff, extra contacts, cleaner/wipes for glasses and etc..  the only thing I don't have in my purse size ones are body wash, and deorderant. I keep that in the car. LOL Along with the stuff for an outdoor event.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 5, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> GOod idea on the car kit.  Right now I just keep a "look" in my bag until I change it for another look.  Now just to have one in the car will be hard for me.  *What do I want to put in it?  Items I don't reach for or buy double of those items.  *
> 
> That's how I do my toiletry bag. I have one in my purse, smaller purses, car, and one ready to go for travel.  I have my medicine, tooth brush/paste, lotion, hairstuff, extra contacts, cleaner/wipes for glasses and etc..  the only thing I don't have in my purse size ones are body wash, and deorderant. I keep that in the car. LOL Along with the stuff for an outdoor event.


  I did both. So if it's a powder foundation that I really liked I'd have one just for my car. Also if it was a really cheap item (like Cover Girl Bronzer) I'd buy one for my car kit. But for eyeshadows, blush, glosses, etc, I just used things that I didn't reach for that often. And one year I just bought a lot of the MAC holiday brush sets so that I had a full set of brushes and threw in my previously owned short handle brushes into the mix.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 5, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I did both. So if it's a powder foundation that I really liked I'd have one just for my car. Also if it was a really cheap item (like Cover Girl Bronzer) I'd buy one for my car kit. But for eyeshadows, blush, glosses, etc, I just used things that I didn't reach for that often. And one year I just bought a lot of the MAC holiday brush sets so that I had a full set of brushes and threw in my previously owned short handle brushes into the mix.


  thanks, it will be fun putting this together! LOL     I even have brush cleaner in my toiletry bag, I can move that to my car kit now. LOL  I'm such a nerd.


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a makeup bag in my purse...of course, it just ends up being a collection of every single lip product I've worn in the past 10 days lol. The 3 essential items I try to keep handy are MAC Studio Fix powder foundation, oil blotting sheets, and a gloss/mini lipstick. Oh and a mini pack of makeup remover wipes...if I don't like my makeup at work I'll just wipe it off and throw on the powder foundation!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 5, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I have a makeup bag in my purse...of course, *it just ends up being a collection of every single lip product I've worn in the past 10 days* lol. The 3 essential items I try to keep handy are MAC Studio Fix powder foundation, oil blotting sheets, and a gloss/mini lipstick. Oh and a mini pack of makeup remover wipes...if I don't like my makeup at work I'll just wipe it off and throw on the powder foundation!


  Me too!! I checked this morning on the train and I have 5 lipsticks in there! Those are my 3 essentials too (but I have a L'Oreal powder instead) and eye drops!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 5, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Of course, Laura Geller has her semi-annual sale with 30% off and GH is sold out!


It sucks that Gilded Honey is sold out while the sale is going. Although I paid full price for it yesterday, I would have purchased it  during her sale if it was available to get a deal.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 5, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I absolutely love the brush for illuminating! It blends well and it's a good size for illuminating all of the high points of your face. Before seeing it in person and using it, I thought it might be too wide to place product on the bridge of my nose but it works perfectly. In addition, I hear it's great for setting powder underneath your eyes (which is what the brush is mainly advertised for although I haven't used it for that purpose yet). If you're not in a rush to get it, you should wait until Ulta has a BOGO sale on Real Technique brushes and then also use their $3.50 off coupon to get additional savings.
> 
> I'm happy to hear that you love Moonstone! I have a mini version of the pressed powder that I haven't tried yet, mostly because I'm obsessed with Topaz and keep using it over and over, but also because I've heard that it was more suitable for lighter skin tones. So I'm glad that someone who wears the same foundation shade that I do loves it!
> 
> ...


  Yes, it's called a setting brush but they describe it as being good for highlighters and their YT video is a demo of them using it with one. Ihave a feeling more people use it for that. That's what I love about brushes, you can use it how you want. 

  Yeah it's pretty! I need a brush like the RT one and I will wait for an Ulta sale. I love when they also have $25 min for shipping like the sale they had that ended on Saturday. I don't live close to one so it's really an excursion to go there. I had no idea you were my skin tone! Hahaha!

  Yeah, the sale started yesterday apparently so I have no idea if it sold out right before I checked or if it's been a while.

  Edit: So I couldn't wait and since the setting brush is sold out at Target I got it in the set with 2 other brushes. They have 10% off certain cosmetics and I have a Redcard:
  http://www.target.com/p/real-techniques-collectors-edition-sculpting-set/-/A-17088327


----------



## cocofiere (Oct 5, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> I think I need that afterglow palette ...


  Me too! It's lovely.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yes, it's called a setting brush but they describe it as being good for highlighters and their YT video is a demo of them using it with one. Ihave a feeling more people use it for that. That's what I love about brushes, you can use it how you want.
> 
> Yeah it's pretty! I need a brush like the RT one and I will wait for an Ulta sale. I love when they also have $25 min for shipping like the sale they had that ended on Saturday. I don't live close to one so it's really an excursion to go there. I had no idea you were my skin tone! Hahaha!
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. I assumed it was mostly advertised for setting powder because of the name and the reviews I read on Ulta, however, like you said, many people use it for highlighting (such as myself) and brushes can be used however one wants. 

  I too love it when they offer free shipping with a minimum purchase of $25 because I rarely spend $50 on a single purchase on their website. Plus, I hate shopping in store (I prefer shopping online and my nearest Ulta rarely has what I want). I saw in your signature that we wear the same foundation shade in MAC, lol.

  I think many of the websites that carry Laura Geller have been sold out of Gilded Honey for awhile because I had been looking to buy it within the past week or so and I haven't been able to find it in stock anywhere but Macy's.com (which I think is due to the fact that they charge $9.95 for shipping which has probably deterred people from purchase it there).

  That's a great deal and a nice brush set! Thanks for telling us about this, I might purchase this set myself!


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 6, 2015)

ABH starlight  All of them def work for WOC


----------



## montREALady (Oct 6, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I assumed it was mostly advertised for setting powder because of the name and the reviews I read on Ulta, however, like you said, many people use it for highlighting (such as myself) and brushes can be used however one wants.
> 
> I too love it when they offer free shipping with a minimum purchase of $25 because I rarely spend $50 on a single purchase on their website. Plus, I hate shopping in store (I prefer shopping online and my nearest Ulta rarely has what I want). I saw in your signature that we wear the same foundation shade in MAC, lol.
> 
> ...








  I definitely don't always spend $50 on one purchase. It's helpful when you share the same foundation shade as other Specktrettes!

  Yeah Macy's had free shipping on beauty no minimum last week but I wasn't thinking about GH then...I actually never looked for it on Macy's tbh.

  Yeah with the discounts and taxes it came up to $18.61 or something like that. Plus the fan isn't something that's in their regular collection or sold alone.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I definitely don't always spend $50 on one purchase. It's helpful when you share the same foundation shade as other Specktrettes!
> 
> Yeah Macy's had free shipping on beauty no minimum last week but I wasn't thinking about GH then...I actually never looked for it on Macy's tbh.
> 
> Yeah with the discounts and taxes it came up to $18.61 or something like that. Plus the fan isn't something that's in their regular collection or sold alone.


  It's definetely helpful as you can get a good idea of what other foundation shades may work for you before testing them out or purchasing them! 

  Thanks for posting the video! I didn't know that it could be used for cream highlighters as well and I didn't think to use it for some of the other purposes mentioned in the video, even though I recently starting looking for other brushes that does what this brush accomplishes. For instance, I was just at Sephora and MAC looking for brushes to blend my powder contour and set and blend my powder highlighters. I was also looking for a fan brush since I don't have one and like you said, it's included in this set but not sold separately. I could definitely use another one of the setting brushes, I need the sculpting brush, and I want the fan brush so this set is a must have for me. I'm ordering it now!

  I just checked Macy's website and they have a new promotion going for free shipping on anything with the code FREESHIP.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 6, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> It's definetely helpful as you can get a good idea of what other foundation shades may work for you before testing them out or purchasing them!
> 
> Thanks for posting the video! I didn't know that it could be used for cream highlighters as well and I didn't think to use it for some of the other purposes mentioned in the video, even though I recently starting looking for other brushes that does what this brush accomplishes. For instance, I was just at Sephora and MAC looking for brushes to blend my powder contour and set and blend my powder highlighters. I was also looking for a fan brush since I don't have one and like you said, it's included in this set but not sold separately. I could definitely use another one of the setting brushes, I need the sculpting brush, and I want the fan brush so this set is a must have for me. I'm ordering it now!
> 
> I just checked Macy's website and they have a new promotion going for free shipping on anything with the code FREESHIP.


  Foundation and other makeup! Especially highlighters.

  I use this brush for highlighting.

  Oh no re Macy's, why'd you tell me that!


----------



## alle685 (Oct 6, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Your gorgeous!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 6, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


  Do you have MAC Pearl Blossom? If so, how do you compare them? I lean to that one when I want a silver-toned highlight. ABH is probably more in-your-face since PB is technically a beauty powder... gorg btw, but I already said that in the ABH thread.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Foundation and other makeup! Especially highlighters.
> 
> I use this brush for highlighting.
> 
> Oh no re Macy's, why'd you tell me that!


True! I always appreciate it when the members here post what works for their skin tone or not because it's certainly saved me from making certain purchases and encouraged me to make some too!

  I'll definitely check out that brush, it has perfect reviews on the site you linked and Target.com. I'm glad that I didn't buy that fan brush I was looking at in Sephora because now I'm getting one in the set you posted earlier and it looks like the EcoTools one would work great as well for a cheaper price.

  It's time to order Gilded Honey now, you have no excuse, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 6, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> True! I always appreciate it when the members here post what works for their skin tone or not because it's certainly saved me from making certain purchases and encouraged me to make some too!
> 
> I'll definitely check out that brush, it has perfect reviews on the site you linked and Target.com. I'm glad that I didn't buy that fan brush I was looking at in Sephora because now I'm getting one in the set you posted earlier and it looks like the EcoTools one would work great as well for a cheaper price.
> 
> It's time to order Gilded Honey now, you have no excuse, lol.


  That fan brush is the truth!! Perfect for highlighting the cheekbones and down the nose.
  I think I'm getting ABH Starlight instead!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 6, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


I absolutely love this highlighter on you! All of my highlighters are pretty much in the same color families but this would certainly be a beautiful and unique color to add to any collection. I plan on purchasing one day soon!


----------



## Shars (Oct 6, 2015)

boschicka said:


> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/la-mer-the-illuminating-powder?ID=501059&CategoryID=14720&LinkType=#fn%3Dspp%3D13








So.... beautiful!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> That fan brush is the truth!! Perfect for highlighting the cheekbones and down the nose.
> I think I'm getting ABH Starlight instead!


  That's good to know! When I pick up my order for the Real Techniques brush set from Target, I'll check it out in person. 

  You're doing a good job at dodging Gilded Honey, lol. I'm glad that I was able to help enable you into getting the setting brush though, however, you in turn got the set with two other brushes and enabled me to get it too so you're better at this than I am, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 6, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> That's good to know! When I pick up my order for the Real Techniques brush set from Target, I'll check it out in person.
> 
> You're doing a good job at dodging Gilded Honey, lol. I'm glad that I was able to help enable you into getting the setting brush though, however, you in turn got the set with two other brushes and enabled me to get it too so you're better at this than I am, lol.


----------



## alnike86 (Oct 6, 2015)

Impressed with Looxi.  From the bottom it's Voodoo, Ever After, Valley Girl, and Luna.  I don't think I currently have anything like these, so I'm glad I impulsively shopped...


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 6, 2015)

My looxi order shipped


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2015)

boschicka said:


> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/la-mer-the-illuminating-powder?ID=501059&CategoryID=14720&LinkType=#fn%3Dspp%3D13






I was looking at that last week.  I'm afraid to try it--------Le Mer breaks me out something awful.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


>


   So, so pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 6, 2015)

boschicka said:


> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/la-mer-the-illuminating-powder?ID=501059&CategoryID=14720&LinkType=#fn%3Dspp%3D13
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at that last week.  I'm afraid to try it--------Le Mer breaks me out something awful.


Oh dear, that's good to know.  La Prairie breaks me out.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah so I just ordered Starlight. I think I need another little Specktra break


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah so I just ordered Starlight.* I think I need another little Specktra break*






Wait for me!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah so I just ordered Starlight. I think I need another little Specktra break :haha:


  Honey, the struggle is real.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wait for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Girl it's a fight up in here!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Girl it's a fight up in here!


  Ya'll gonna make me loose my mind----up in here...up in here. Lol.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Ya'll gonna make me loose my mind----up in here...up in here. Lol.


  Well... That's gonna be stuck in my head for the rest of the day now...


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah so I just ordered Starlight. I think I need another little Specktra break


  NOOOOOOOOOO!   whose glasses and fierce looks am I going to look at? 

  I'm taking a highlighter break. I have three that are very similar.  I'm sure there are more, but they all fall in the gold range.  Time to choose other colors. I never did get the Gerard Cosmetics though.  
  And that guy Mac-Daddy, what is his brand?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 7, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> My looxi order shipped


  Jessica, who I believe is the owner of the brand, said that she shipped out half of the flash sale orders on Monday and she was shipping the other half yesterday but I didn't get a shipment confirmation yet. Yesterday evening (at least in my time), she said she was still shipping out orders and providing tracking numbers so I think she may still be fulfilling orders. I'm hoping to receive my shipment confirmation soon. Has anyone else who ordered from the sale not received their shipping confirmation yet?


----------



## alnike86 (Oct 7, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I ordered Valley Girl in a palette but I may have to purchase another palette with the other colors pictured after I receive my first palette. Luna in particular really captures my attention!
> 
> Jessica, who I believe is the owner of the brand, said that she shipped out half of the flash sale orders on Monday and she was shipping the other half yesterday but I didn't get a shipment confirmation yet. Yesterday evening (at least in my time), she said she was still shipping out orders and providing tracking numbers so I think she may still be fulfilling orders. I'm hoping to receive my shipment confirmation soon. Has anyone else who ordered from the sale not received their shipping confirmation yet?


  I am wearing Luna today with a navy smoky eye and I really like it.  I lucked out because I'm in Chicago and I think the brand is also based out of Chicago, so mine shipped on Monday and was here yesterday.  I'm very curious about the Kickers that are coming out on Monday...might have to do another order!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 7, 2015)

alnike86 said:


> I am wearing Luna today with a navy smoky eye and I really like it.  I lucked out because I'm in Chicago and I think the brand is also based out of Chicago, so mine shipped on Monday and was here yesterday.  I'm very curious about the Kickers that are coming out on Monday...might have to do another order!


I'm glad to hear that you like Luna and got your flash sale order so quickly! The kickers are so pretty and when the highlighters are applied on top, the colors look so much more intense! I might have to order some myself, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I ordered Valley Girl in a palette but I may have to purchase another palette with the other colors pictured after I receive my first palette. Luna in particular really captures my attention!
> 
> Jessica, who I believe is the owner of the brand, said that she shipped out half of the flash sale orders on Monday and she was shipping the other half yesterday but I didn't get a shipment confirmation yet. Yesterday evening (at least in my time), she said she was still shipping out orders and providing tracking numbers so I think she may still be fulfilling orders. I'm hoping to receive my shipment confirmation soon. Has anyone else who ordered from the sale not received their shipping confirmation yet?


  She's nice, I've had to communicate with her before. I have to give VG another try, didn't like it on my face when I tried it. If I remember correctly it was sparkly? Only tried it once back when I bought it.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> She's nice, I've had to communicate with her before. I have to give VG another try, didn't like it on my face when I tried it. If I remember correctly it was sparkly? Only tried it once back when I bought it.


I've communicated with her as well when I made a mistake with my order that I needed corrected and she was very sweet. Valley Girl is the second swatch in alnike86's photo and is described on Looxi Beauty's website as having coral and gold undertones.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2015)

HAHAHAAAA!!!

  I said I was taking a highlighter break two highlighters ago. Uggh! Omg Gerard Lucy, you have to get it! I wore it practically a week straight once! I never do that! That formula is butta!

  Who? You're making me think of Kriss Kross' Jump song with the Mac-Daddy stuff


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2015)

You need to missy!!!  Didn't you just buy 2 sets of Guerlain Météorites????  I did too---they are just so darned cute and I have NO willpower


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I've communicated with her as well when I made a mistake with my order that I needed corrected and she was very sweet. Valley Girl is the second swatch in alnike86's photo and is described on Looxi Beauty's website as having coral and gold undertones.


  Yeah I know, I have it. I just can't remember what I didn't like about it on my face. Swatched it was fab on my face it was not as nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> HAHAHAAAA!!!
> 
> *I said I was taking a highlighter break two highlighters ag*o. Uggh! Omg Gerard Lucy, you have to get it! I wore it practically a week straight once! I never do that! *That formula is butta!*
> 
> Who? You're making me think of Kriss Kross' Jump song with the Mac-Daddy stuff


   Yeah Monte----who are you kidding



​The formula is butts and you just happen to have those killer cheekbones!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Oct 7, 2015)

Artist Couture.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah I know, I have it. I just can't remember what I didn't like about it on my face. Swatched it was fab on my face it was not as nice.


I'm sorry to hear that you didn't like it. I hope you can find some way to make it work.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you didn't like it. I hope you can find some way to make it work.


  Probably the brush! I will maybe try it tomorrow


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Probably the brush! I will maybe try it tomorrow


You could also try it with the fan brush that comes in the Real Techniques brush set you bought when it arrives too.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> You could also try it with the fan brush that comes in the Real Techniques brush set you bought when it arrives too.


  Omg your stipulations!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I want that MAC holiday one and if WOG makes some sort of surprise appearance and is re-released!

  I sure can, which is Monday...Target shipping is the pits!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Omg your stipulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With those stipulations I might as well say "I would like to slow down on buying highlighters, but I know I'm not really going to," lol. I want both of the MAC holiday ones. I've never had WOG but if they were to re-release it, I'd get two, lol. Surprisingly, I don't have any MAC highlighters. I was going to buy Gold Deposit at one point but I've seen so many people say that the Ruby Kisses All Over Glow in Bronze Glow is a good dupe for it so I bought that this weekend from the beauty supply store.

  And yes, Target's shipping is so slow! I've forgotten about orders while waiting for them to arrive and when they do, I try to recall when I even ordered from them, lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Artist Couture.


  Thanks!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 7, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, artist couture...
> 
> 
> http://www.artistcouture.com/
> ...


Looking at those swatches made me want to get Supernova and reinforced my need for Mermaid Fantasy!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> With those stipulations I might as well say "I would like to slow down on buying highlighters, but I know I'm not really going to," lol. I want both of the MAC holiday ones. I've never had WOG but if they were to re-release it, I'd get two, lol. Surprisingly, I don't have any MAC highlighters. I was going to buy Gold Deposit at one point but I've seen so many people say that the Ruby Kisses All Over Glow in Bronze Glow is a good dupe for it so I bought that this weekend from the beauty supply store.  And yes, Target's shipping is so slow! I've forgotten about orders while waiting for them to arrive and when they do, I try to recall when I even ordered from them, lol.


  I have MAC Soft & Gentle and Stereo Rose (le), both if which I got at CCO's. I don't have any ED ones though. Don't have Ruby Kisses one though I don't think. I'll have to look into it.  I know! Or by the time they come I don't want it!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 7, 2015)

Since the sale was announced in this thread, I thought I would mention here that Hautelook is starting to ship orders from the theBalm sale. They partially shipped one of my orders (they shipped all but one item which seems a little strange but I'm hoping they just stick in another one of my orders that hasn't shipped yet). 


montREALady said:


> I know! Or by the time they come I don't want it!


I'm going to see if I can check out some CCOs this weekend. I'll have an excuse to buy some illuminators since they would be discounted, lol. You should get the Ruby Kisses one if you can find it at your local beauty supply store. It ranges from $3.99 to $4.99, I guess depending on how the beauty supply stores decide to price it (I've seen people say they bought it at both of those prices when looking up reviews). I haven't used mine yet but here's a swatch of it that I found online in comparison to MAC's Gold Deposit:





  I've read that Bronze Glow is slightly more coppery in color than Gold Deposit but it seems like a close enough dupe and you can't really go wrong with the price. 

  I've had that happen to me to with a Target order! I had a blush in it that I didn't really want anymore, lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I ordered Valley Girl in a palette but I may have to purchase another palette with the other colors pictured after I receive my first palette. Luna in particular really captures my attention!  Jessica, who I believe is the owner of the brand, said that she shipped out half of the flash sale orders on Monday and she was shipping the other half yesterday but I didn't get a shipment confirmation yet. Yesterday evening (at least in my time), she said she was still shipping out orders and providing tracking numbers so I think she may still be fulfilling orders. I'm hoping to receive my shipment confirmation soon. Has anyone else who ordered from the sale not received their shipping confirmation yet?


 I'm  still waiting but I'm not in alarm yet. Can't wait to get my palette. I also cant wait for the kickers on Monday.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 7, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I ordered Valley Girl in a palette but I may have to purchase another palette with the other colors pictured after I receive my first palette. Luna in particular really captures my attention!  Jessica, who I believe is the owner of the brand, said that she shipped out half of the flash sale orders on Monday and she was shipping the other half yesterday but I didn't get a shipment confirmation yet. Yesterday evening (at least in my time), she said she was still shipping out orders and providing tracking numbers so I think she may still be fulfilling orders. I'm hoping to receive my shipment confirmation soon. Has anyone else who ordered from the sale not received their shipping confirmation yet?


 The good thing is she shipped it with priority two day so you'll get it pretty quick once it ships mine will be here Friday


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, artist couture...      http://www.artistcouture.com/  swatches here... https://www.google.com/search?q=art...QoTCNzFqviascgCFcktiAoddzUCZQ&biw=944&bih=941  Thanks!


  Ahhh, the one [@]smiley01[/@] showed us (Mermaid Fantasy) that looked fab. Thx.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Since the sale was announced in this thread, I thought I would mention here that Hautelook is starting to ship orders from the theBalm sale. They partially shipped one of my orders (they shipped all but one item which seems a little strange but I'm hoping they just stick in another one of my orders that hasn't shipped yet).    I'm going to see if I can check out some CCOs this weekend. I'll have an excuse to buy some illuminators since they would be discounted, lol. You should get the Ruby Kisses one if you can find it at your local beauty supply store. It ranges from $3.99 to $4.99, I guess depending on how the beauty supply stores decide to price it (I've seen people say they bought it at both of those prices when looking up reviews). I haven't used mine yet but here's a swatch of it that I found online in comparison to MAC's Gold Deposit:
> 
> I've read that Bronze Glow is slightly more coppery in color than Gold Deposit but it seems like a close enough dupe and you can't really go wrong with the price.   I've had that happen to me to with a Target order! I had a blush in it that I didn't really want anymore, lol.


  I stay in a beauty supply store so I'll look for it. Thought I had one of theirs but its a Nicka K bronzer that I have. It's also pretty.


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 8, 2015)

I took out my becca CP out to swatch it and see how it would compare to mac oh darling and its already shattered... Every time i use it i put it back on its box and keep it stored without moving around WTF


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 8, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I took out my becca CP out to swatch it and see how it would compare to mac oh darling and its already shattered... Every time i use it i put it back on its box and keep it stored without moving around WTF


Oh no! That sucks! The other Becca Skin Perfectors are also soft, but CP seems more prone to shattering. Are you going to exchange it?


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 8, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Oh no! That sucks! The other Becca Skin Perfectors are also soft, but CP seems more prone to shattering. Are you going to exchange it?


I was thinking about it, but its been a month since i bought it, i have the box but i dont have the receipt, maybe i will take it to the store anyways to see if i can exchange it but if not i will try to fix it


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 8, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I was thinking about it, but its been a month since i bought it, i have the box but i dont have the receipt, maybe i will take it to the store anyways to see if i can exchange it but if not i will try to fix it


Sephora should be able to locate the purchase in your Beauty Insider account and treat it as an exchange with receipt.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I took out my becca CP out to swatch it and see how it would compare to mac oh darling and its already shattered... Every time i use it i put it back on its box and keep it stored without moving around WTF


  Bummer. That's awesome. Can you return it?


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Bummer. That's awesome. Can you return it?


I dont know, just emailed them, if i dont get an answer or they say no i will go to my local SIJP, the employes over there are nice and maybe they will let me to exchange it


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Oh no! That sucks! The other Becca Skin Perfectors are also soft, but CP seems more prone to shattering. Are you going to exchange it?


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Bummer. That's awesome. Can you return it?
> 
> Will they take it back after a month? They'll say it's not their fault, no? Then again the customer is always right...hey, it's worth a try! Good luck!
> 
> ...


  I find the JCP ones to be less accommodating that the full stores. Maybe it's just my experience.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *BrittLuvsMakeup* 



I'm sorry to hear that you didn't like it. I hope you can find some way to make it work. 


Wearing it today and it is gorg. I think before I found it to be similar to Blushed Copper or something else I had, so not as unique as I anticipated, but looking at it this morning, it's definitely different. Looking at it in the pan gives one the impression that it's a glitter bomb though, but once applied it isn't. I'll upload the pic in a second...


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2015)

FYI, Ulta has a live chat today with Becca's style director in 4 mins:
  http://www.ulta.com/livechat/becca/?CID=34414640&ET_LID=Becca+Live+Chat&RID=1768562804&CCID=ET_PR_FY15WK36_Thurs_Becca_V1

  Aaaaand it's postponed


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I dont know, just emailed them, if i dont get an answer or they say no i will go to my local SIJP, the employes over there are nice and maybe they will let me to exchange it


  My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 8, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> My fingers are crossed for you.


Tankyou


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 8, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you didn't like it. I hope you can find some way to make it work.
> Wearing it today and it is gorg. I think before I found it to be similar to Blushed Copper or something else I had, so not as unique as I anticipated, but looking at it this morning, it's definitely different. Looking at it in the pan gives one the impression that it's a glitter bomb though, but once applied it isn't. I'll upload the pic in a second...


  Thank you for providing pics of you wearing it! It's absolutely gorgeous, I can't wait to get it! You look great and I'm glad that you were able to get it to work!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I checked her instagram again today and she said that she still has hundreds of emails to send out in regards to the shipping of the flash orders. Although I think she intended on getting all of this finished by Tuesday, I think the amount of orders is quite overwhelming so it's taking her longer than she intended, which is understandable. She said that if you haven't received your shipping confirmation yet, you can email her and inquire about it. Knowing that she said she that still has a lot of emails to send out makes me feel more at ease about not having gotten a shipment confirmation yet.   That's great that she shipped them by a quick shipping method so that the orders will arrive shortly after they ship. I hope you enjoy your items when they arrive on Friday! Thank you for providing pics of you wearing it! It's absolutely gorgeous, I can't wait to get it! You look great and I'm glad that you were able to get it to work!


  I posted about it months ago here...another cheapo. I love beauty supply stores!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Tankyou


  You are welcome.


----------



## cocofiere (Oct 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I posted about it months ago here...another cheapo. I love beauty supply stores!


  Me too! I've found a quite a few low-key yet awesome products over the years at whatever "Beauty & Wig" spot I've stumbled upon while driving aimlessly.  I discovered Nicka K at a random BSS in Memphis, while I was visiting family about 10 years ago and I always check out the lipsticks and bronzers they put out.  A few months back, while hanging in a suburb far from my neck of the woods, I grabbed 3 huge shimmery bronzers (to use as what else? Highlighters, lol) from some random brand (Kleancolor or Santee? idk). I need to pull them out to try soon.  Beauty supply stores are my jam and my kryptonite! I go to one or to Walgreens clearance section and I'm all like.....


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I love it. I also have a Nicka K bronzer/highlighter that's pretty decent. But the WNW are the best bang for the low buck, lol.   Think I have the Dark Chocolate Nicka K. They're smooth: http://www.nicka.com/face/bronzer/mineral-sheer-glow-bronzer


  Here's my post from March re the Nicka K.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you didn't like it. I hope you can find some way to make it work.
> Wearing it today and it is gorg. I think before I found it to be similar to Blushed Copper or something else I had, so not as unique as I anticipated, but looking at it this morning, it's definitely different. Looking at it in the pan gives one the impression that it's a glitter bomb though, but once applied it isn't. I'll upload the pic in a second...


   Monte I love this look on you.....and can I just say this green outfit is so flattering on you!!!  Just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2015)

cocofiere said:


> Me too! I've found a quite a few low-key yet awesome products over the years at whatever "Beauty & Wig" spot I've stumbled upon while driving aimlessly.  I discovered Nicka K at a random BSS in Memphis, while I was visiting family about 10 years ago and I always check out the lipsticks and bronzers they put out.  A few months back, while hanging in a suburb far from my neck of the woods, I grabbed 3 huge shimmery bronzers (to use as what else? Highlighters, lol) from some random brand (Kleancolor or Santee? idk). I need to pull them out to try soon.  Beauty supply stores are my jam and my kryptonite! I go to one or to Walgreens clearance section and I'm all like.....:yaay:


  Omg I recently started raiding the Duane Reade clearance section! Yup, I skip into beauty supply stores. Definite kryptonite.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  Monte I love this look on you.....and can I just say this green outfit is so flattering on you!!!  Just beautiful!!!!![/COLOR]


  Awww! Thanks a lot! :frenz:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Omg I recently started raiding the Duane Reade clearance section! Yup, I skip into beauty supply stores. *Definite kryptonite.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Awww! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 8, 2015)

Finally got my Gilded Honey from Nordstrom! Popped that baby into my makeup bag for this weekend's shenanigans!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 8, 2015)

I got my shipping notice from Looxie today. I'm glad that she kept us all in the loop as she processed her orders. I can't wait to get my order and I'm already plotting on the kickers for Monday. Looks like I should start popping over to the Looxie beauty thread.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 9, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I posted about it months ago here...another cheapo. I love beauty supply stores!





cocofiere said:


> Me too! I've found a quite a few low-key yet awesome products over the years at whatever "Beauty & Wig" spot I've stumbled upon while driving aimlessly.  I discovered Nicka K at a random BSS in Memphis, while I was visiting family about 10 years ago and I always check out the lipsticks and bronzers they put out.  A few months back, while hanging in a suburb far from my neck of the woods, I grabbed 3 huge shimmery bronzers (to use as what else? Highlighters, lol) from some random brand (Kleancolor or Santee? idk). I need to pull them out to try soon.  Beauty supply stores are my jam and my kryptonite! I go to one or to Walgreens clearance section and I'm all like.....:yaay:


  I only recently started foraying into beauty supply stores to get some specific products that I saw some ladies on youtube use that I wanted to try, but it looks like I need to make them one of my go to makeup spots. Lots of nice hidden treasures can be found there at super cheap prices from what i've experienced so far so I'll definitely be shopping these stores more often.  





montREALady said:


> Here's my post from March re the Nicka K.


  Thanks for reposting the pic. This looks beautiful! I'll have to see if my local beauty supply stores carry this the next time I go. 


Yazmin said:


> Finally got my Gilded Honey from Nordstrom! Popped that baby into my makeup bag for this weekend's shenanigans!


  I'm glad that you got your Gilded Honey! I just got mine yesterday. It looks like a few online retailers have recently restocked them so I'm sure the stores will be getting them in soon too. Please let us know how you like it. I plan on using mine next week.   





DILLIGAF said:


> I got my shipping notice from Looxie today. I'm glad that she kept us all in the loop as she processed her orders. I can't wait to get my order and I'm already plotting on the kickers for Monday. Looks like I should start popping over to the Looxie beauty thread.


  I got my shipping notice from Looxi around 3:00 this morning. She did a great job in keeping everyone updated on the progress of our orders. She was very accommodating when I made a mistake with my order so I made sure to thank her for her great customer service because technically, her website states that all orders are final. I haven't received my order yet to determine how I like her products but her customer service alone makes me want to shop on her website again. Plus the kickers look gorgeous so I definitely want some!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 12, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I got my shipping notice from Looxi around 3:00 this morning. She did a great job in keeping everyone updated on the progress of our orders. She was very accommodating when I made a mistake with my order so I made sure to thank her for her great customer service because technically, her website states that all orders are final. I haven't received my order yet to determine how I like her products but her customer service alone makes me want to shop on her website again. Plus the kickers look gorgeous so I definitely want some!


  I'm already planning for another order and I don't have my original order yet. Eye shadows and then some kickers.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm already planning for another order and I don't have my original order yet. Eye shadows and then some kickers.


I'm doing the same as I wait for my palette to come in the mail (it's out for delivery today too!), lol. Right now, I'm trying to figure out if it's more cost effective to order another palette of highlighters (the colors that I didn't get) and purchase the matching kickers or if it would be best to just order the kicker and highlighter sets for those colors. I also want to order the kickers for the highlighters that are supposed to be coming in the mail today and I also want to order an eyeshadow palette. Fortunately, I've decided to wait until the next flash sale to make these purchases so I have some time to decide what I'm going to do, lol.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 15, 2015)

I know most of you probably think the pans are too small, but I'm loving the Becca Afterglow palette! I don't use that much highlighter, so it's perfect for me!

  I also tracked down Champagne Gold, which makes me so happy.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 15, 2015)

Can I just say that looxi beauty Posh is GORGEOUS. I thought it would just be a typically white gold highlighter but I barely swiped my brush across it and ran it across my cheeks and I was glowing super ultra shiny amazingness no chunky glitter just pure glow seriously check it out. I think I found a new hg highlighter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pictures don't do it justice


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 15, 2015)

ohhh very nice!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 15, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I know most of you probably think the pans are too small, but I'm loving the Becca Afterglow palette! I don't use that much highlighter, so it's perfect for me!  I also tracked down Champagne Gold, which makes me so happy.


  I love the palette! Brought it to Montreal over the weekend and it was perfect! I would like to get my hands on CG...at regular retail price :lol:


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I love the palette! Brought it to Montreal over the weekend and it was perfect! I would like to get my hands on CG...at regular retail price


 
  PM'd you, it's still available.

  The palette + TF Moodlight = all I need for whatever.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 15, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Pictures don't do it justice


  Thank you so much for sharing a pic of you wearing Posh! I just emailed Jessica yesterday to ask her what highlight shade in a list of shades I inquired about would work on my skintone and she recommended Posh! Seeing it on you and the fact that you said that pics don't do it justice makes me want it even more now!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 15, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thank you so much for sharing a pic of you wearing Posh! I just emailed Jessica yesterday to ask her what highlight shade in a list of shades I inquired about would work on my skintone and she recommended Posh! Seeing it on you and the fact that you said that pics don't do it justice makes me want it even more now!


 It's seriously beautiful it's the only one I got full size in a compact (the other 6 shades I got in a palette) and I'm so glad I did because I know I'll be reaching for it a lot it blows my becca highlighters out of the water intensity-wise.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 15, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> It's seriously beautiful it's the only one I got full size in a compact (the other 6 shades I got in a palette) and I'm so glad I did because I know I'll be reaching for it a lot it blows my becca highlighters out of the water intensity-wise.


Wow, if that's the case, I'm definitely going to have to order it! I think I'm going to order the kicker set for both the highlight and the kicker! Are you going to buy the kicker as well or is the highlighter intense enough for you by itself?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 15, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Wow, if that's the case, I'm definitely going to have to order it! I think I'm going to order the kicker set for both the highlight and the kicker! Are you going to buy the kicker as well or is the highlighter intense enough for you by itself?


 The highlighter itself is very intense but I'm definitely interested in the kickers! I want to pick up a few in a week or two when I have some $$ to spend, I will definitely grab posh because you could probably see your highlight from space with the kicker lol I went to Disneyland and a clothing sample sale for one of my favorite brands a month ago and spent a lot of money so I have kind of banned myself from buying anything for a few weeks but it's hard lol. I think I want the Luna and voodoo kickers too just because I love unique makeup and green and blue highlights definitely stand out.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 15, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> The highlighter itself is very intense but I'm definitely interested in the kickers! I want to pick up a few in a week or two when I have some $$ to spend, I will definitely grab posh because you could probably see your highlight from space with the kicker lol I went to Disneyland and a clothing sample sale for one of my favorite brands a month ago and spent a lot of money so I have kind of banned myself from buying anything for a few weeks but it's hard lol. I think I want the Luna and voodoo kickers too just because I love unique makeup and green and blue highlights definitely stand out.


In addition to the Posh kicker and highlight set, I want to get a kicker for all of the shades I currently have, but I'm going wait until I wear them all to determine if I should get the corresponding kickers. I'm also planning on waiting for the Black Friday flash sale that she hinted at to purchase all of this, but that is based on whether or not I have enough patience to wait, lol. I really want to buy Luna and Voodoo too because I don't have any highlighters in really unique colors. I can just imagine how amazing those colors will look with the kicker and highlight combo! I bet they'll look intergalactic, lol.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 15, 2015)

Totally, they will give you that alien-green glow lol


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 15, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Totally, they will give you that alien-green glow lol


  Just the look we're going for to be seen from outer space, lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 15, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Pictures don't do it justice


----------



## montREALady (Oct 16, 2015)

I want to get that theBalm Manizer Sisters palette! There are no Kohl's near me and I ain't paying shipping. When's the theBalm sale?


----------



## montREALady (Oct 16, 2015)

What's a good silver highlighter? I use MAC Pearl Blossom when I want that look but I want something more POW! thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Pictures don't do it justice


   LOVELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## montREALady (Oct 16, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> Can I just say that looxi beauty Posh is GORGEOUS. I thought it would just be a typically white gold highlighter but I barely swiped my brush across it and ran it across my cheeks and I was glowing super ultra shiny amazingness no chunky glitter just pure glow seriously check it out. I think I found a new hg highlighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I want to get that theBalm Manizer Sisters palette! There are no Kohl's near me and I ain't paying shipping. When's the theBalm sale?






Hey Monte honey!!!  They kind of show randomly on sale---now that I know you're looking I'll keep an eye out for you.  I HATE paying for shipping too.  I have to be almost desperate to cave & do it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> What's a good silver highlighter? I use MAC Pearl Blossom when I want that look but I want something more POW! thanks!


    The only one that I have that might come a wee bit close to what I think you're looking for is limited edition & no longer in circulation.  I wasn't familiar w/MAC PB so I 
   looked it up---so it's a beauty powder that you use as a highlighter instead of all over---is that right?  It looks very pink to me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The only one that I have that might come a wee bit close to what I think you're looking for is limited edition & no longer in circulation.  I wasn't familiar w/MAC PB so I
> looked it up---so it's a beauty powder that you use as a highlighter instead of all over---is that right?  It looks very pink to me.


  is that the Chanel powder you're thinking of?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> is that the Chanel powder you're thinking of?


    YESSSSS!   Chanel *Camélia De Plumes *Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20 right?  It's pretty silver!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YESSSSS!   Chanel *Camélia De Plumes *Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20 right?  It's pretty silver!!


  yes, I keep missing it on ebay.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> What's a good silver highlighter? I use MAC Pearl Blossom when I want that look but I want something more POW! thanks!


  I got looxi celestial which is supposed to be silvery I will swatch it when I get home and tell you just how silvery it is lol.


----------



## Shars (Oct 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YESSSSS!   Chanel *Camélia De Plumes *Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20 right?  It's pretty silver!!


  I was able to find mine in an airport duty free store at JFK in April!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Oct 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was able to find mine in an airport duty free store at JFK in April!!


  I was just about to comment the same! :wink:


----------



## montREALady (Oct 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   The only one that I have that might come a wee bit close to what I think you're looking for is limited edition & no longer in circulation.  I wasn't familiar w/MAC PB so I[/COLOR] [COLOR=EE82EE]   looked it up---so it's a beauty [/COLOR][COLOR=EE82EE]powder that you use as a highlighter instead of all over---is that right?  It looks very pink to me.[/COLOR]


 Yup. It's pink in the pan and silverish on my face. It's the only thing I have that isn't gold/bronze/copper.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]   YESSSSS!   Chanel *Camélia De Plumes* Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20 right?  It's pretty silver!![/COLOR]





stephshopaholic said:


> I got looxi celestial which is supposed to be silvery I will swatch it when I get home and tell you just how silvery it is lol.


  Thanks!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was able to find mine in an airport duty free store at JFK in April!!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MissElle12*
> ...


  OH Wow.  I was just in NY and went through JFK.  I only glanced in the Duty free store I saw.  THey didn't have much.  It looked it was only alcohol. I should have looked closer.


----------



## MissElle12 (Oct 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OH Wow.  I was just in NY and went through JFK.  I only glanced in the Duty free store I saw.  THey didn't have much.  It looked it was only alcohol. I should have looked closer.


  Depends on the terminal. Some have more than one duty free shop and each carry a different selection. Kinda overwhelming and confusing actually.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YESSSSS!   Chanel *Camélia De Plumes *Highlighting Powder, *Platine* 20 right?  It's pretty silver!!


  it's one of the best ever


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> yes, I keep missing it on ebay.


 I'll keep an eye out for you Pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was able to find mine in an airport duty free store at JFK in April!!


 SCORE!!!!!  Big time.  That a good way to get some of the things.  Pretty, Pretty



When is your next trip??


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Monsy said:


> it's one of the best ever


 It really is Monsy---I even like just looking at it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OH Wow.  I was just in NY and went through JFK.  I only glanced in the Duty free store I saw.  THey didn't have much.  It looked it was only alcohol. I should have looked closer.


    YASSSSSS.  You might find some hidden treasures in there!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Depends on the terminal. Some have more than one duty free shop and each carry a different selection. Kinda overwhelming and confusing actually.


 ​......and most of the time you're rushing through the airport with precious little time to just browse


----------



## Shars (Oct 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OH Wow.  I was just in NY and went through JFK.  I only glanced in the Duty free store I saw.  THey didn't have much.  It looked it was only alcohol. I should have looked closer.


  I'm passing through there this weekend. I'll try to look if I have time. Although, can I get stuff at duty free prices if I'm coming into the country or can I only buy them on my way out, @MissElle12?


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 17, 2015)

I swatched celestial and it's not very silver...not sure how to describe it really it has some silver sparkle in it but it's not silver and it's not gold either lol. I also swatched ever after and voodoo and omg they are gorgeous so far I've worn Luna, posh and valley girl I will have to try the others soon the next sale she has in going to grab Luna, voodoo and ever after in full size along with the kickers for those 3 and posh.  I might grab the kickers sooner.


----------



## MissElle12 (Oct 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]​......and most of the time you're rushing through the airport with precious little time to just browse[/COLOR]:sigh:


  Truth! Im always in an airport, its a constant state of flux! 





Shars said:


> :kiss:   I'm passing through there this weekend. I'll try to look if I have time. Although, can I get stuff at duty free prices if I'm coming into the country or can I only buy them on my way out, @MissElle12 ?


  On the way out


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I swatched celestial and it's not very silver...not sure how to describe it really it has some silver sparkle in it but it's not silver and it's not gold either lol. I also swatched ever after and voodoo and omg they are gorgeous so far I've worn Luna, posh and valley girl I will have to try the others soon the next sale she has in going to grab Luna, voodoo and ever after in full size along with the kickers for those 3 and posh.  I might grab the kickers sooner.


  Thanks! I'll probably use a shadow then :haha:


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 17, 2015)

You would think there would be silver highlights but everything seems to be white, gold or pink for the most part.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> You would think there would be silver highlights but everything seems to be white, gold or pink for the most part.


  I think darker ladies are afraid it will make them look ashy but I want to try if I can find a good one.


----------



## jaymuse (Oct 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I think darker ladies are afraid it will make them look ashy but I want to try if I can find a good one.


The Dupethat x Ofra pink/silver one is really pretty and its not ashy! It looks more silver in swatches & pictures but more pink up close.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 19, 2015)

thanks ladies!


----------



## pinkcrush (Oct 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I think I'm going to get Starlight because of you. It's the only one that looks different from what I have.


 Did u get Starlight yet???


----------



## montREALady (Oct 20, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> The Dupethat x Ofra pink/silver one is really pretty and its not ashy! It looks more silver in swatches & pictures but more pink up close.


  I'll have to check it out, thanks. Sounds like a brighter version of Pearl Blossom.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 20, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Did u get Starlight yet???


  Yeah, I think I posted that I did in the ABH thread. Don't think I put up a pic though...it's on my IG somewhere, lol. I was wearing it yesterday when I met @Shars and she was like, "What highlighter are you wearing" so it must have been popping? LOLLLL!


----------



## MissElle12 (Oct 21, 2015)

Who was looking for Camelia des Plumes?


----------



## montREALady (Oct 21, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Who was looking for Camelia des Plumes?


  I think it was brought up because I asked about a silver highlighter...


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 21, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I think it was brought up because I asked about a silver highlighter...


 
  Is that the white-ish/ iridescent-ish one?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Who was looking for Camelia des Plumes?


 Prettypackages!


----------



## MissElle12 (Oct 21, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Is that the white-ish/ iridescent-ish one?


 @montrealady as well, yep thats it  





Vineetha said:


> Prettypackages!


  Prettttyyyyyyyy!! PM me!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 21, 2015)

I got my replacement highlighters from Looxi Beauty. I bought the palette during the flash sale and it arrived broken. She graciously sent a replacement and I'm in highlight heaven. Can't wait to wear them out in these streets! I think I will be getting matching kickers for each one.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 21, 2015)

Man, am I too late?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 21, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my replacement highlighters from Looxi Beauty. I bought the palette during the flash sale and it arrived broken. She graciously sent a replacement and I'm in highlight heaven. Can't wait to wear them out in these streets! I think I will be getting matching kickers for each one.


  I'm happy to hear that you received your replacement highlighters! What shades did you get?


----------



## MissElle12 (Oct 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Man, am I too late?


right on time!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 21, 2015)

Centerfold 	
Luxe 	
Divine 	
Valley Girl 	
Honeychild 
 
  I got two Valley Girl because one was for my sister.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 21, 2015)

Looxi voodoo as a highlight I figured since I was wearing dirty money I'd go with a green highlight as well. It's really pretty in person but definitely not subtle lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Is that the white-ish/ iridescent-ish one?


   Whitish-silvery!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Man, am I too late?


    Not this time sugar!!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Whitish-silvery!!!


  Yeah, that's one I catch myself searching for on eBay on occasion. Along with Guerlain Cruel Gardenia and Chanel Route des Indes.


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 22, 2015)

I been watching a few chanel camelia de plumes on ebay but im not sure if the sellers are good, if the product is autentic, can anyone recommend any of these sellers ??


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yeah, that's one I catch myself searching for on eBay on occasion. Along with Guerlain Cruel Gardenia and Chanel Route des Indes.


  I finally got Cruel Gardenia several months ago and haven't yet worn it!



I think the should make these gems permanent or at the very least repromote them from time to time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I been watching a few chanel camelia de plumes on ebay but im not sure if the sellers are good, if the product is autentic, can anyone recommend any of these sellers ??


   I think I've used the same seller from Singapore on two different occasions.  The products were not unreasonably priced, the were packaged well and were definitely 
  authentic.  If I can locate that info I'm happy to share it with you!!!


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] I finally got Cruel Gardenia several months ago and haven't yet worn it![/COLOR]:sigh: [COLOR=EE82EE]I think the should make these gems permanent or at the very least repromote them from time to time.[/COLOR]


I cant believe you havent worn it yet Meddy, you need to use it, at least once a month if you dont want to ruin the design but its not like it dissapears that easily i have used mine probably 5-6 times since i got it and it doesnt look that used
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We need to use our goodies while we can or someone else will, and i dont know why these companies dont want to make these products permanent, like the EL illuminating gelees or the MAC EDSF, they are my absolute favorite type of formula on a highlighter, im also using my heatwave and modern mercury but im using them from the corners that way the design will last longer


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I cant believe you havent worn it yet Meddy, you need to use it, at least once a month if you dont want to ruin the design but its not like it dissapears that easily i have used mine probably 5-6 times since i got it and it doesnt look that used
> 
> We need to use our goodies while we can or someone else will, and i dont know why these companies dont want to make these products permanent, like the EL illuminating gelees or the MAC EDSF, they are my absolute favorite type of formula on a highlighter, im also using my heatwave and modern mercury but im using them from the corners that way the design will last longer


  I'm so bad------I'm suffering from PO ---Product Overload----I just have way too many new items and it just takes me a while to wade through them.  I'm going to make 
   it a goal to use CG at least a few times before the end of the year.   I don't believe in saving anything to just have wet look at, and told my daughter to expect any & 
   everything that she inherits from me to be well used!!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 22, 2015)

Too many recent yummy highlighter purchases that I had to share....


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Too many recent yummy highlighter purchases that I had to share....


Great haul! You'll be a glowing goddess


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 22, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> Great haul! You'll be a glowing goddess


 
  I need two or three faces for everything these days!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Too many recent yummy highlighter purchases that I had to share....


  You have been very busy.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 22, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> right on time!


  ***cabbage patch***   I'm so excited!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Too many recent yummy highlighter purchases that I had to share....


    Glad you shared Starletta!  Thank you.  I love looking at everyone's goodies----and if you don't show it, it didn't happen.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Glad you shared Starletta!  Thank you.  I love looking at everyone's goodies----and if you don't show it, it didn't happen.


 
  Well, I normally don't have the time to spare. Upside of being sick, I guess...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I need two or three faces for everything these days!


 I feel the sweet agony of having so many unused beauties.  Two or more heads would be good!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Well, I normally don't have the time to spare. Upside of being sick, I guess...


   Suitable distraction though......and fun!!!!


----------



## VioletSparkles (Oct 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I feel the sweet agony of having so many unused beauties.  Two or more heads would be good!!!


  Now I'm picturing a Highlighter Hydra...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

VioletSparkles said:


> Now I'm picturing a Highlighter Hydra...






I just got another one----the Chanel JC Lumière Highlighting Blush, Coup de Minuit.  It was too dark to post 
         pics but definitely will on Friday.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 24, 2015)

I know y'all are into your bougie Guerlain balls and such but I'm just sharing. Got the email today:  e.l.f Illuminating Palette


----------



## jenise (Oct 24, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I know y'all are into your bougie Guerlain balls and such but I'm just sharing. Got the email today:  e.l.f Illuminating Palette


 Bougie guerlain balls :lmao: #tru


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 24, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I know y'all are into your bougie Guerlain balls and such but I'm just sharing. Got the email today:  e.l.f Illuminating Palette


nice palette, the colors reminde me a little to the hourglass diffused light and mood light,btw if it wasnt for my very tight bugdet right now i would be all into the bougie balls too


----------



## montREALady (Oct 24, 2015)

jenise said:


> Bougie guerlain balls :lmao: #tru





karlaedith said:


> nice palette, the colors reminde me a little to the hourglass diffused light and mood light,btw if it wasnt for my very tight bugdet right now i would be all into the bougie balls too


  :lol:


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Centerfold
> Luxe
> Divine
> Valley Girl
> ...


I picked those colors as well as Bombshell! I can't wait to wear them all!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

montREALady said:


> e.l.f Illuminating Palette


  That palette is  pretty Miss Monte!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> nice palette, the colors reminde me a little to the hourglass diffused light and mood light,btw if it wasnt for my very tight bugdet right now i would be all into the bougie balls too


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

This is my most recent highlighter:


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]This is my most recent highlighter:[/COLOR]


Oh this is pretty, i keep hoping chanel will release in the future something like camelia de plumes, if not i might look into something else like the ABH starlight, but i know it will not be the same i have seen some on ebay but i just dont know if they are reputable sellers


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 27, 2015)

So, uh... I wasn't going to buy the Becca x Jaclyn Hill palette because copper is way too dark for me.

_Wasn't_.

  Picked it up in store today. Pans probably double the size of the Afterglow palette! Score!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 27, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> So, uh... I wasn't going to buy the Becca x Jaclyn Hill palette because copper is way too dark for me.
> 
> _Wasn't_.
> 
> Picked it up in store today. Pans probably double the size of the Afterglow palette! Score!








 I am going to pick it up as well.


----------



## starletta8 (Oct 27, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am going to pick it up as well.


 
  I'm going to play with copper as an eyeshadow enhancer. That was my big holdup.

  I want to roll in Pearl.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Oh this is pretty, i keep hoping chanel will release in the future something like camelia de plumes, if not i might look into something else like the ABH starlight, but i know it will not be the same i have seen some on ebay but i just dont know if they are reputable sellers


    It's very pretty on and very daytime friendly---nice glow but on that you can't see from the Hubble Space Telescope!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> So, uh... I wasn't going to buy the Becca x Jaclyn Hill palette because copper is way too dark for me.
> 
> _Wasn't_.
> 
> Picked it up in store today. Pans probably double the size of the Afterglow palette! Score!


    Good buy Starletta.   Becca's powder highlighter formula rivals that of some of the high end highlighters. I think you'll reach for it a lot.


----------



## Shars (Oct 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I finally got Cruel Gardenia several months ago and haven't yet worn it!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the should make these gems permanent or at the very least repromote them from time to time.


  I haven't worn mine either but I did wear my Topaz Chameleon I was able to track down. What a beauty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> It was and it was beautiful!!!
> 
> I haven't worn mine either but I did wear my Topaz Chameleon I was able to track down. What a beauty!


  You ladies are two beauties!!!!

   I so glad you were able to track that down---those EL gelees are the best formulas ever.  I would give Becca a somewhat close second.


----------



## Shars (Oct 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You ladies are two beauties!!!!
> 
> I so glad you were able to track that down---those EL gelees are the best formulas ever.  I would give Becca a somewhat close second.








Thank you!
  Ughh, it's so beautiful. I'd rank my TheBalm highlighters above my Becca ones (apart from CPop). It's just something about them that drives me nuts. I wish they would release more shades!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thank you!
> Ughh, it's so beautiful. I'd rank my TheBalm highlighters above my Becca ones (apart from CPop). It's just something about them that drives me nuts. I wish they would release more shades!


    Oh yes---the sisters......as I call them.  They are really, really good too.  TheBalm--------Yet another really pleasant surprise!!!!


----------



## Shars (Oct 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh yes---the sisters......as I call them.  They are really, really good too.  TheBalm--------Yet another really pleasant surprise!!!!


  Yup! They have such wacky packaging that I think my mental expectation of them was cheapish highlighters but they are so not. Their blushes are really nice too. For their next half off sale, I think I'm going to order some of their liquid lipsticks!


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE] You ladies are two beauties!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=EE82EE]   I so glad you were able to track that down---those EL gelees are the best formulas ever.  I would give Becca a somewhat close second.[/COLOR]


Thaknyou now that i have used my EL gelees i can say they were totally worth what i paid for themthe formula of them is my favorite ever and Becca comes in close second, the only thing i dont like about it is that the powders are SO soft that they break so easily, my CP already broke twice while being in a drawer


----------



## montREALady (Oct 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yup! They have such wacky packaging that I think my mental expectation of them was cheapish highlighters but they are so not. Their blushes are really nice too. For their next half off sale, I think I'm going to order some of their liquid lipsticks!


  I need the Manizer Sisters Palette. Don't forget to remind me of the sale! I signed up for their emails, but just in case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have my number now so WhatsApp meh!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm tempted by that Becca Palette.  Is it a good deal?  Looks like the 3 pans equal the size of one highlighter.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm tempted by that Becca Palette.  Is it a good deal?  Looks like the 3 pans equal the size of one highlighter.


  I think so if you don't already have them separately. I already bought Afterglow with two shades I already had and I can't justify buying this one with two other shades I already have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, as @starletta8 said, it's bigger than the Afterglow...though that also had two blushes, so 5 pans.


----------



## Shars (Oct 28, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Starlight reads as a light gold on me as much as I wanted it to be a silver.
> 
> Try it as a blush!
> 
> ...


  Was great meeting up too and you're welcome! Yes, I'm back home in this heat!!! I thought I was going to melt driving in to work yesterday!
  Will definitely drop you a line as and when I hear about the Balms sale! I want to pick up some of their liquid lipsticks and maybe another blush or two.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> Was great meeting up too and you're welcome! Yes, I'm back home in this heat!!! I thought I was going to melt driving in to work yesterday! Will definitely drop you a line as and when I hear about the Balms sale! I want to pick up some of their liquid lipsticks and maybe another blush or two.


  Haha! Testing setting sprays to the max there huh?! Lol  I've almost bought their blushes a couple times.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yup! They have such wacky packaging that I think my mental expectation of them was cheapish highlighters but they are so not. Their blushes are really nice too. For their next half off sale, I think I'm going to order some of their liquid lipsticks!
> We are so influenced by packaging---like you I was blown away by the product's performance.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *karlaedith*
> ...


  Very common occurrence and complaint with the Becca pressed highlighters.  My Opal has a chip in it and I've never even dropped it or done anything that would have caused it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm tempted by that Becca Palette.  Is it a good deal?  Looks like the 3 pans equal the size of one highlighter.


  I think so. I don't have any of the three colors in the palette.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Oct 29, 2015)

This is one of my favorite highlighters.....Saks n Fifth just love it...picture doesn't do it justice


----------



## poodle649 (Oct 29, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm tempted by that Becca Palette.  Is it a good deal?  Looks like the 3 pans equal the size of one highlighter.


 

 Size comparison. Champagne glow is 7.2g total net weight.  Afterglow is 7.4g total net weight.  Full size SSP pressed is 8g net weight.  I like the Champagne glow. Decent size and not too hard to fit a brush in.


----------



## jaymuse (Nov 1, 2015)

poodle649 said:


> I like the Champagne glow. Decent size and not too hard to fit a brush in.


oo this picture comparison is helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Bobbi Brown has what I suppose is a small holiday/gift collection, Naked Pink.  In it there's a pink highlighter that looks really pretty but I fear it might just be an over-spray.  Has anyone else seen it?
Thoughts????

  http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/13996/37303/Palettes-and-Sets/Naked-Pink-Collection/FH15?cm_mmc=email-_-Nov-_-1101_Naked-_-pretty


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Bobbi Brown has what I suppose is a small holiday/gift collection, Naked Pink.  In it there's a pink highlighter that looks really pretty but I fear it might just be an over-spray.  Has anyone else seen it?
> Thoughts????
> 
> http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/13996/37303/Palettes-and-Sets/Naked-Pink-Collection/FH15?cm_mmc=email-_-Nov-_-1101_Naked-_-pretty


 
  Looks pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Looks pretty!


  It does but I'm afraid of it because of a prior BB highlighter that looked similar---I think the the beauty of it ended w/the overspray


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It does but I'm afraid of it because of a prior BB highlighter that looked similar---I think the the beauty of it ended w/the overspray


  Decisions decisions.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Decisions decisions.






I think this is an easy one for me.  I honestly don't need another highlighter.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Bobbi Brown has what I suppose is a small holiday/gift collection, Naked Pink.  In it there's a pink highlighter that looks really pretty but I fear it might just be an over-spray.  Has anyone else seen it?
> Thoughts????
> 
> http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/13996/37303/Palettes-and-Sets/Naked-Pink-Collection/FH15?cm_mmc=email-_-Nov-_-1101_Naked-_-pretty


Thanks for letting us know about this! The highlighter looks gorgeous but I personally wouldn't spend $145 on the set to obtain it as I'm not really interested in the other products in the set (everything looks nice but I don't need the brush and the bag; the lipstick looks nice but it's still not enough to convince me to purchase the set). If she were to sell the highlighter separately, I would definitely look into it but if it's going to remain exclusive to the set, then I will have to pass.


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 2, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yeah, that's one I catch myself searching for on eBay on occasion. Along with Guerlain Cruel Gardenia and Chanel Route des Indes.





karlaedith said:


> I been watching a few chanel camelia de plumes on ebay but im not sure if the sellers are good, if the product is autentic, can anyone recommend any of these sellers ??


  If youre really interested, pm me. A place at my job has them for under retail.


----------



## nasquiat (Nov 2, 2015)

So I had placed an order on ABH for So hollywood and they took forever and a day to ship it out. But today I got an email where they apologized for the delay and also sent me a free illuminator! So I basically got two for the price of $28. I'm so stoked!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

nasquiat said:


> So I had placed an order on ABH for So hollywood and they took forever and a day to ship it out. But today I got an email where they apologized for the delay and also sent me a free illuminator! So I basically got two for the price of $28. I'm so stoked!!


  SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for letting us know about this! The highlighter looks gorgeous but I personally wouldn't spend $145 on the set to obtain it as I'm not really interested in the other products in the set (everything looks nice but I don't need the brush and the bag; the lipstick looks nice but it's still not enough to convince me to purchase the set). If she were to sell the highlighter separately, I would definitely look into it but if it's going to remain exclusive to the set, then I will have to pass.


    I'm not crazy about sets like that either, especially when I have no interest in anything other than one item.  Maybe the highlighter will appear as a single entity sometime in the future.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Bobbi Brown has what I suppose is a small holiday/gift collection, Naked Pink.  In it there's a pink highlighter that looks really pretty but I fear it might just be an over-spray.  Has anyone else seen it?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Thoughts????[/COLOR]  http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/...FH15?cm_mmc=email-_-Nov-_-1101_Naked-_-pretty





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It does but I'm afraid of it because of a prior BB highlighter that looked similar---I think the the beauty of it ended w/the overspray:sigh: [/COLOR]


how about I only want the brush and bag. Lol So that highlighter has an 9verspray?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 3, 2015)

I  received an email from Artist Couture with the code NOVEMBER for free shipping. The email did not state an expiration date for the code but I'm assuming that it's going to be valid for the whole month of November. I purchased Mermaid Fantasy and Supernova as they seem to be the most unique shades from their Diamond Glow Powder collection but has anyone here tried any of their other shades?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 3, 2015)

Oh man be still my pocketbook.  Those are the shades I want!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 3, 2015)

I haven't checked in on this thread in a while. That doesn't mean I haven't been buying highlighters.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I haven't checked in on this thread in a while. That doesn't mean I haven't been buying highlighters.


Same here. I haven't been that active in this thread for awhile but I have been purchasing highlighters. More than I would like to admit, which is partly why I've been avoiding this thread, in addition to trying to resist temptation, lol. I thought staying out of this thread would help but apparently I can do bad all by myself. And all these sales and discount codes aren't helping, lol. I'll go on a highlighter no-buy once all the sales are over, lol.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I haven't checked in on this thread in a while. That doesn't mean I haven't been buying highlighters.


What have you picked up?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So that highlighter has an 9verspray?


  I'm not sure.  It looks a lot like the ones that did.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I haven't checked in on this thread in a while. *That doesn't mean I haven't been buying highlighters.  *


   True that!!!!  I've had my eyes on you ICL.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *BrittLuvsMakeup* 


I  received an email from Artist Couture with the code NOVEMBER for free shipping. The email did not state an expiration date for the code but I'm assuming that it's going to be valid for the whole month of November. I purchased Mermaid Fantasy and Supernova as they seem to be the most unique shades from their Diamond Glow Powder collection but has anyone here tried any of their other shades?

​Trying very hard to unsee this!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Same here. I haven't been that active in this thread for awhile but* I have been purchasing highlighters. More than I would like to admit, which is partly why I've been avoiding this thread, i*n addition to trying to resist temptation, lol. I thought staying out of this thread would help but apparently I can do bad all by myself. And all these sales and discount codes aren't helping, lol. I'll go on a highlighter no-buy once all the sales are over, lol.


   I promise you, there are no highlighter police in this thread


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2015)

Ice and Britt, show us your goods!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ice and Britt, show us your goods!


  Good idea-----------



I wanna see too!!!!


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 3, 2015)

I have his whole collection and I love them all equally that's how bomb they are


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I have his whole collection and I love them all equally that's how bomb they are


   I knew I shouldn't come back here tonight.   So, do you have a favorite?


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I have his whole collection and I love them all equally that's how bomb they are


  I know you do. Isn't there a silvery one? That's what I need...


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Good idea-----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I personally don't have the shade to confirm but Illuminati is described as having a "light silver and champagne iridescence." I don't have any highlighters with silvery shades in my collection so I might need this one too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


er and champagne iridescence


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I personally don't have the shade to confirm but Illuminati is described as having a "light silver and champagne iridescence." I don't have any highlighters with silvery shades in my collection so I might need this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have to look back because @smileyt06 wore unique ones that I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 over. Wait no, they weren't silver. These were them.



artist couture supernova




Artist couture mermaid fantasy

Now I have to see what Illuminati looks like, thanks!


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I have to look back because @smileyt06  wore unique ones that I was   over. Wait no, they weren't silver. These were them.
> 
> [COLOR=181818]artist couture supernova[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=181818]Artist couture mermaid fantasy[/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Now I have to see what Illuminati looks like, thanks![/COLOR]


  Thanks boo yea they are well worth it. I will wear illuminati this Saturday for you guys


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Thanks boo yea they are well worth it. I will wear illuminati this Saturday for you guys









 Why we gotta wait so long tho'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it silvery?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 4, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Quote:  Originally Posted by *smileyt06*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you, we really appreciate it!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thank you, we really appreciate it!


  She really can rock a highlight! Jeez!! Won't look the same on me. I think I like Mermaid Fantasy the most. I'll Google more images of Illuminati.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> She really can rock a highlight! Jeez!! Won't look the same on me. I think I like Mermaid Fantasy the most. I'll Google more images of Illuminati.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh yes first, I love these looks, so summery, but that mermaid fantasy tho!!  I want!! I need!  I'm going to get.  lol
> 
> LOL, and they say I'm spoiled. ;-)








Illuminati






  Just found these on IG, credit to user.
  https://instagram.com/p/26R-k-H1BE/?taken-by=wyckedwarpaint

  https://instagram.com/p/21ceo6H1AH/?taken-by=wyckedwarpaint

  https://instagram.com/p/21cMjkH1Pf/?taken-by=wyckedwarpaint

  Illuminati has too much gold for me. I need straight silver so I guess I'll wait for Becca Pearl to launch by itself next year. I just swatched it and it's so pretty. I'll put the pic up shortly. I put it in the Sephora thread...


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 4, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Why we gotta wait so long tho'? :haha:  Is it silvery?





BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thank you, we really appreciate it!


  Thanks ladies my bad for taking long to wear it lol ahahahahhahaha but I see I did post a pic with it. I be forgetting, but when I wear it this week I will be sure to really show my cheek. Today is raining and tomorrow and Friday are gym days and I hate wearing makeup on those days.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *BrittLuvsMakeup* 


  I have to look back because @smileyt06 wore unique ones that I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 over. Wait no, they weren't silver. These were them.



artist couture supernova




Artist couture mermaid fantasy

Now I have to see what Illuminati looks like, thanks!


  You look so stunning in bright colors---I love the way you've matched your lippies and the highlighters are awesome!!!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 12, 2015)

So is BB Pink Glow a necessity?


----------



## montREALady (Nov 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Try the poured versions as well. Becca Shimmering Perfecter Poured in Topaz is giving me LIFE!


  Anyone have and like Becca Pearl Poured?


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hmmmmm, trying to see if I need PG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have poured Topaz too and wholeheartedly agree that its freaking amazing!!! Sooo beautiful...blends beautifully, sits well under foundation if you don't want too much bling bling lol. 

  EDIT: Sorry you said Pearl. Got too excited thinking about Topaz LOL, sorry!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 12, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I have poured Topaz too and wholeheartedly agree that its freaking amazing!!! Sooo beautiful...blends beautifully, sits well under foundation if you don't want too much bling bling lol.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry you said Pearl. Got too excited thinking about Topaz LOL, sorry!


  Hahahaha, yeah Pearl.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hmmmmm, trying to see if I need PG.:haha: @BrittLuvsMakeup  did you get it?  Anyone have and like Becca Pearl Poured?


  Unfortunately I couldn't find many reviews on darker skin for Pink Glow and the few that I did didn't review it as positively as Bronze Glow so I have not gotten it. I think the next time I pass by my local Sephora, I'll go in and swatch it.  I have Becca Pearl Poured but I haven't swatched or worn it yet because I've been stuck on the pressed version of Topaz for awhile. I'm tempted to tell someone to hide it from me so I can wear my other highlighters more often, lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hmmmmm, trying to see if I need PG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I purchased Pink Glow and returned it---the pink is an over-spray that fades quickly with minimal usage and then what's left is glitter city---and not in a good way.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I purchased Pink Glow and returned it---the pink is an over-spray that fades quickly with minimal usage and then what's left is glitter city---and not in a good way.


Thank you for letting us know your experience with Pink Glow. Based on what you've said and what I've read and seen from others, I don't think I will get it and will just stick with Bronze Glow.


----------



## Shars (Nov 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I purchased Pink Glow and returned it---the pink is an over-spray that fades quickly with minimal usage and then what's left is glitter city---and not in a good way.


  Do you mean the new one Meddy or the one from last year? Cause apparently they changed it/reformulated it but I haven't seen it confirmed. They're supposed to be less glittery and not so in your face this go around.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> Do you mean the new one Meddy or the one from last year? Cause apparently they changed it/reformulated it but I haven't seen it confirmed. They're supposed to be less glittery and not so in your face this go around.


  I purchased Pink Glow this year  and I wasn't at all  impressed with.  I'm not aware if that particular  one was a reformulated product.  I have Bronze Glow and I do like it.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 13, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Unfortunately I couldn't find many reviews on darker skin for Pink Glow and the few that I did didn't review it as positively as Bronze Glow so I have not gotten it. I think the next time I pass by my local Sephora, I'll go in and swatch it.  I have Becca Pearl Poured but I haven't swatched or worn it yet because I've been stuck on the pressed version of Topaz for awhile. I'm tempted to tell someone to hide it from me so I can wear my other highlighters more often, lol.


 I need to swatch it.  I've swatched Pearl Poured. Looks nice but not sure that I want that formula. I'm getting impatient waiting for the single pressed version. I don't want Champagne Glow (sold out on Sephora anyway). I have Topaz in the Afterglow Palette and used it maybe once. I use the liquid with my primer every other day though.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I purchased Pink Glow and returned it---the pink is an over-spray that fades quickly with minimal usage and then what's left is glitter city---and not in a good way.[/COLOR]


 Sounds horrendous, lol. Thanks.  





Shars said:


> Do you mean the new one Meddy or the one from last year? Cause apparently they changed it/reformulated it but I haven't seen it confirmed. They're supposed to be less glittery and not so in your face this go around.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I purchased Pink Glow this year  and I wasn't at all  impressed with.  I'm not aware if that particular  one was a reformulated product.  I have Bronze Glow and I do like it.[/COLOR]


  So you have the one in the black compact? BG, not keen on the formula though...


----------



## montREALady (Nov 13, 2015)

Swatched BB Pink Glow. Definite micro-glitter but pretty. Formula seems different from BG...not sure if it's because the tester is broken in. I got over spray and below which is still pretty.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Taken outside.  I did a video but need to be on WiFi before it can upload. I'll update later.  Updated with swatch video [VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LIeShAWPDQk[/VIDEO]  Oh lipsticks were from MAC right before comparing RiRi Heaux (right) with the Red Holiday Lip Bag. Swatch under that and over PG is LM Indiscretion because I wanted to see how they compared.


----------



## Shars (Nov 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I did a video but need to be on WiFi before it can upload. I'll update later.


  The last version had a strong silver tinge to it. This doesn't look like that... hmm.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> The last version had a strong silver tinge to it. This doesn't look like that... hmm.


  Just edited my post with the video. There is silver in the over spray. I swiped from that and the more pink part.


----------



## Shars (Nov 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Just edited my post with the video. There is silver in the over spray. I swiped from that and the more pink part.


  I really like it in your video. Do you think we need it? lol


----------



## montREALady (Nov 13, 2015)

Shars said:


> I really like it in your video. Do you think we need it? lol


  I think we might


----------



## Shars (Nov 13, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I think we might


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Everyone,  I know I'm late but who here has the Anastasia highlighters and liked them ?


----------



## montREALady (Nov 14, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hi Everyone,  I know I'm late but who Oviedo up the Anastasia highlighters and liked them ?


   Pardon, "Oviedo up"? I have Starlight and I love the color and the formula is nice. If that's what you mean


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Do you mean the new one Meddy or the one from last year? Cause apparently they changed it/reformulated it but I haven't seen it confirmed. They're supposed to be less glittery and not so in your face this go around.


    Yes---it's the old one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I think we might


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh lipsticks were from MAC right before comparing RiRi Heaux (right) with the Red Holiday Lip Bag. Swatch under that and over PG is LM Indiscretion because I wanted to see how they compared.


    It does look pretty on you!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It does look pretty on you![/COLOR]


  Shhhh Meddy! (Thanks though :haha: )


----------



## boschicka (Nov 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> PrettyGirlDoc said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm late but who Oviedo up the Anastasia highlighters and liked them ?
> ...








  Saw that and had no idea where to go from there!  Nicely done.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Pardon, "Oviedo up"? I have Starlight and I love the color and the formula is nice. If that's what you mean


  Thank you for responding to my gibberish. I have edited my post. I see Starlight and So Hollywood are quite popular.  I was just wondering how original they were and did they live up to the hype.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2015)

boschicka said:


> :haha:   Saw that and had no idea where to go from there!  Nicely done.


  Lol


----------



## montREALady (Nov 14, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Thank you for responding to my gibberish. I have edited my post. I see Starlight and So Hollywood are quite popular.  I was just wondering how original they were and did they live up to the hype.


  Hahaha! I got Starlight because it seemed the most unique to my stash. We discussed them in the ABH thread as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Shhhh Meddy! (Thanks though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## montREALady (Nov 15, 2015)

Tried Becca Pearl at Sephora yesterday


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 15, 2015)

ABH Starlight!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Tried Becca Pearl at Sephora yesterday


  Hope u grabbed it!!! Looks gorgeous


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> ABH Starlight!!!


  Are you in love with it?  It looks beautiful.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 15, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Are you in love with it?  It looks beautiful.


 Yes I luuuurve it lol


----------



## montREALady (Nov 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Hope u grabbed it!!! Looks gorgeous


  Thanks! Can you imagine with an actual brush?! I used my fingers to apply this. I don't want to buy the palette though, I'll wait for it to release on its own next year.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks! Can you imagine with an actual brush?! I used my fingers to apply this. I don't want to buy the palette though, I'll wait for it to release on its own next year.


 Yea me too! I have CP and BC so it's pointless...


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


  You are looking good girl. *three snaps*


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

boschicka said:


> Saw that and had no idea where to go from there!  Nicely done.
> 
> 
> PrettyGirlDoc said:
> ...






Ladies this was so fun to watch


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


>


    Nice Monte!!! 



 What lippie are you wearing????


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


>


   They always look so good on you.  My dilemma is that I have so many I struggle with which one to reach for and sometimes they all start to look alike to me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   Highlighter overload????


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

Given the enormity of my highlighter stash, I still had the audacity to pick up NARS Vengeful duo------so I'm weak when it comes to highlighters
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I promise you---it's good!
The gold highlighter is deeper and darker in color then it appears here---it's a really gorgeous gold and the pairing is delicious!!!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 15, 2015)

I got vengeful, it will be here tomorrow, looks great in your swatches I bet layering the red with the gold will make a pretty blush.


----------



## jenise (Nov 15, 2015)

Also loving vengeful ️


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 15, 2015)

jenise said:


> Also loving vengeful ️


  I was staring at this so hard in the store today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't swatch it, because I knew that if I did... it would come home with me and I already had $120-ish of products in my hand walking to checkout. This swatch pic is not helping!!


----------



## jenise (Nov 15, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I was staring at this so hard in the store today. :haha:  I didn't swatch it, because I knew that if I did... it would come home with me and I already had $120-ish of products in my hand walking to checkout. This swatch pic is not helping!!


 You need!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> You are looking good girl. *three snaps*


 Lol thanx girl


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] They always look so good on you.  My dilemma is that I have so many I struggle with which one to reach for and sometimes they all start to look alike to me.:sigh: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Highlighter overload????[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]:haha:


 I completely understand girl! I try not to buy dupes of anything which is why I returned Oh Darling. I have several dupes so it wasn't a must have... Starlight isn't like anything that I own so I went for it... My faves lately r CP, Opal, Topaz, Starlight, Hollywood Blvd and SOG. I also like to mix to get a different look...  Blushed Copper looks stunning with a golden highlight blended in and Film Noir as a contour. Try mixing it up mama


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

jenise said:


> Also loving vengeful ️


   It looks great on you Jenise!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I was staring at this so hard in the store today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    You need to fix that Lauren!!!



It's pretty fabulous!!!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You need to fix that Lauren!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty fabulous!!!


  Uggh why did I see this? Totally missed it and I would have been fine!! I'm already contemplating getting Fervor or Frenzy! I wonder how the dark color compares to Clinique Cola Pop? And I don't need another gold... I need to swatch it in store... @Medgal07 it works for you, the blush?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Uggh why did I see this? Totally missed it and I would have been fine!! I'm already contemplating getting Fervor or Frenzy! I wonder how the dark color compares to Clinique Cola Pop? And I don't need another gold... I need to swatch it in store... @Medgal07* it works for you, the blush?*


   Yes------- It's gorgeous and hella pigmented.  A little goes a long way.  I have Cola and I'll swatch them together for you tomorrow.  Cola appears darker and the formula is creamIer and smoother.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Given the enormity of my highlighter stash, I still had the audacity to pick up NARS Vengeful duo------so I'm weak when it comes to highlighters:shrugs: but I promise you---it's good![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]The gold highlighter is deeper and darker in color then it appears here---it's a really gorgeous gold and the pairing is delicious!!!![/COLOR]


 Thanx for the swatches Meddy! I'm curious how does the blush wear??? It seems a tad patchy


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Thanx for the swatches Meddy! I'm curious how does the blush wear??? It seems a tad patchy


    It was a rushed finger swatch and not done with a brush which makes a world of difference.  If you look at Jenise's swatch it's totally smooth, which is how it wears.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes------- It's gorgeous and hella pigmented.  A little goes a long way.  I have Cola and I'll swatch them together for you tomorrow.  Cola appears darker and the formula is creamIer and smoother.


  Thanks!! I wonder how it compares to MAC A Little Lusty... @jenise do you have that? I know you don't mess with MAC Meddy...


----------



## montREALady (Nov 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> ABH Starlight!!!


 Slamming!! I love Starlight.   





pinkcrush said:


> Hope u grabbed it!!! Looks gorgeous


  I want to wait for when it releases on its own next year since I have the other two colors.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

jenise said:


> Also loving vengeful ️


  Beautiful swatches.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I want to wait for when it releases on its own next year since I have the other two colors.


  I've never heard this word before. I guess it means a person looks great because @pinkcrush always does.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I've never heard this word before. I guess it means a person looks great because @pinkcrush  always does.


  Yup! Really? Maybe it's an old school Montreal word then.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yup! Really? Maybe it's an old school Montreal word then.


  Thank you sweets.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW- I got Monte Carlo, Transylvania and Copenhagen. Not impressed at all. NYX does not make quality liquid matte lipsticks, IMO. Monte Carlo is ok. The others are just *meh*


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 16, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I was staring at this so hard in the store today. :haha:  I didn't swatch it, because I knew that if I did... it would come home with me and I already had $120-ish of products in my hand walking to checkout. This swatch pic is not helping!!


  I know!! I ended up going for Craving, but after seeing these swatches I'm thinking I might have to pick up Vengeful now too.    





pinkcrush said:


> I completely understand girl! I try not to buy dupes of anything which is why I returned Oh Darling. I have several dupes so it wasn't a must have... Starlight isn't like anything that I own so I went for it... My faves lately r CP, Opal, Topaz, Starlight, Hollywood Blvd and SOG. I also like to mix to get a different look...  Blushed Copper looks stunning with a golden highlight blended in and Film Noir as a contour. Try mixing it up mama


  Ooh! BC with a gold highlight sounds nice! I have Starlight, but I'm going to swatch it next to the highlight for Craving and see if they're similar.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

For you Monte----you have a great eye!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks!! I wonder how it compares to MAC A Little Lusty... @jenise do you have that?* I know you don't mess with MAC Meddy...*






I don't have MAC, A Little Lusty, but I do have 91 other MAC blushes.  I have some amazing MAC products but I've come to appreciate other brands as well, and I 
         haven't added to my MAC collection in quite some time.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> For you Monte----you have a great eye!!!!!


  oh wow, good match


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Slamming!! I love Starlight.  I want to wait for when it releases on its own next year since I have the other two colors.


 Thanx and I agree! I will be picking it up as well


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 16, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thank you sweets.    BTW- I got Monte Carlo, Transylvania and Copenhagen. Not impressed at all. NYX does not make quality liquid matte lipsticks, IMO. Monte Carlo is ok. The others are just *meh*


 They r not full on pigmented mattes they r "soft" (slightly sheer) which is a nice change from time to time IMO...


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> For you Monte----you have a great eye!!!!!


  Great swatches! Do you think it's similar to the blush in TF Softcore?


----------



## montREALady (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> For you Monte----you have a great eye!!!!!


  Oh good! Thanks! I was just in Sephora and swatched Vengeful and told myself I don't need it. I actually don't! You think I would have swatched it against Cola Pop since I was there, lol. I am thinking about Pink Glow still though, uggggh.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't have MAC, A Little Lusty, but I do have 91 other MAC blushes.  I have some amazing MAC products but I've come to appreciate other brands as well, and I
> haven't added to my MAC collection in quite some time.


  91?! Whaaaat?? Oh yeah, I totally get what you mean, I took a 10 yr MAC break and discovered other brands. It was easy to get caught up because they were the first aside from Fashion Fair to cater to our skin tone at the time. I only go to them now primarily for limited stuff.


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I have Starlight, but I'm going to swatch it next to the highlight for Craving and see if they're similar.


  OH Yes! I've worn BC as a blush with Champagne Pop as a highlighter and it is stunning. I've been really into layer highlighters as well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> oh wow, good match


   Momte called that one---she was spot on!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> 91?! Whaaaat?? Oh yeah, I totally get what you mean, I took a 10 yr MAC break and discovered other brands. It was easy to get caught up because they were the first aside from Fashion Fair to cater to our skin tone at the time. I only go to them now primarily for limited stuff.


    There are a few MAC basics that I love but exploring other brands has been both fun and rewarding----you can dupe a color but for me it's all about the quality of
   the product and how it performs for me.


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> For you Monte----you have a great eye!!!!!


  Hmmm. So I can skip Vengeful and just stick with Cola then?


----------



## karlaedith (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]For you Monte----you have a great eye!!!!![/COLOR]


Such a beautiful color also becca blush in nightingale is very similar to these


----------



## montREALady (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hmmm. So I can skip Vengeful and just stick with Cola then?


  Looks like it. And the gold is nice, but you know, like every other gold I have once blended out I'm sure.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> For you Monte----you have a great eye!!!!!


  You're the bestest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have cola pop already so I'm not as tempted to snatch up the Nars


----------



## montREALady (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> OH Yes! I've worn BC as a blush with Champagne Pop as a highlighter and it is stunning. I've been really into layer highlighters as well!


  When I tried Pearl in the store on Saturday I used BC as blush with it as well. I went in there with foundation on only so I could try stuff!


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Looks like it. And the gold is nice, but you know, like every other gold I have once blended out I'm sure.


  I was more interested in the blush than the highlighter so I'll take the $20 alternative blush option lol.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was more interested in the blush than the highlighter so I'll take the $20 alternative blush option lol.


  Wait you don't have CP?! No you need that!! Whaaaat???


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 16, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> They r not full on pigmented mattes they r "soft" (slightly sheer) which is a nice change from time to time IMO...


  I can understand that. I, on the other hand,  want my liquid mattes to be full on pigmented.


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wait you don't have CP?! No you need that!! Whaaaat???


  It's in my Sephora cart waiting to be bought had the VIB sale code worked for me. But alas, it did not. So until I can find the time (read: be arsed) to call and order over the phone, there it will stay. I think Clinique has a F&F sale coming up and free shipping along with some pretty cool GWPs so I may just get it then since I can get online rebates on Clinique's website!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Oh good! Thanks! I was just in Sephora and swatched Vengeful and told myself I don't need it. I actually don't! You think I would have swatched it against Cola Pop since I was there, lol. I am thinking about Pink Glow still though, uggggh.


  Vengeful and Pink Glow swatch vid: [VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_KVnp9jABzc[/VIDEO]


----------



## montREALady (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's in my Sephora cart waiting to be bought had the VIB sale code worked for me. But alas, it did not. So until I can find the time (read: be arsed) to call and order over the phone, there it will stay. I think Clinique has a F&F sale coming up and free shipping along with some pretty cool GWPs so I may just get it then since I can get online rebates on Clinique's website!


  A bunch of us bought it when it came out in the Spring, I thought you did. Clinique and EL always have good gwp's...especially with Nordies.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> OH Yes! I've worn BC as a blush with Champagne Pop as a highlighter and it is stunning. I've been really into layer highlighters as well!


  I would look crazy if I tried to wear BC as a blush, but I have some other alternatives to play around with. Now I want to play. Haha


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 16, 2015)

If you want a pearly white highlighter check out jd glow's ice ice baby it is so pretty I've been wearing it a lot lately a beautiful intense pearly white sparkle.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 16, 2015)

I got vengeful and it is so pretty I don't even want to use it lol it's so smooth and perfect looking. I want adoration anyone here have it?


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> I would look crazy if I tried to wear BC as a blush, but I have some other alternatives to play around with. Now I want to play. Haha


  LOL! Even I have to use a light hand with BC... that thing is holy pigment batman!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hmmm. So I can skip Vengeful and just stick with Cola then?


   You honestly can Shars---I prefer the texture of Cola.  The highlighter in the duo is impressive but you can pair 
  Cola w/a gold highlighter from your stash.  I do love the duo though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

Shars said:


> Stop posting this!! Bullying people into buying more tings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    It sure is!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I got vengeful and it is so pretty I don't even want to use it lol it's so smooth and perfect looking. I want adoration anyone here have it?


   I don't think I've even seen it and I'm too weak to look----might end up buying it!!!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Stop posting this!! Bullying people into buying more tings!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bwahahaaa! I didn't even sway my own self, I bought neither! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh okay, yeah that was the only one I was interested in back then. I have to head to the CCO near my job today to look for something for someone but I've never seen the Cheek Pops. Tangier probably has it. I used RiRi Woo today after saying I would the last couple days. Completely forgot about it. We have so much.

  I'm wearing BC today with a little CP blended in above it. Cheeks are Sephora Hot Flush. I need to post in the theme thread...


----------



## Shars (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Bwahahaaa! I didn't even sway my own self, I bought neither!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The Tanger at Deer Park had like 4 different shades. Berry and Plum were two for sure. I feel like Peach was another.
  I have not been wearing my reds at ALL! I'm going to try to commit to putting them all in rotation next month!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> The Tanger at Deer Park had like 4 different shades. Berry and Plum were two for sure. I feel like Peach was another.
> I have not been wearing my reds at ALL! I'm going to try to commit to putting them all in rotation next month!


  I figured re Tanger. I almost never reach for reds!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 17, 2015)

Did anyone get new LE BB shimmer brick in pink?


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> The Tanger at Deer Park had like 4 different shades. Berry and Plum were two for sure. I feel like Peach was another. I have not been wearing my reds at ALL! I'm going to try to commit to putting them all in rotation next month!





montREALady said:


> I figured re Tanger. I almost never reach for reds!


  At the CCO, they have Nude, Peach, Ginger, Berry, Heather, Plum, Fig and Melon. $15.50. I'm liking Ginger and Fig...basically all but Nude and Melon, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Did anyone get new LE BB shimmer brick in pink?


  Pink Quartz? Not me, I want to see it in person. I just swatched Sandstone at the CCO and I love it. I've been ignoring it since March I think. Lol. I don't own a shimmer brick but the formula seems nice. Swatched Apricot too but I have too many golds.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 17, 2015)

no not pink quartz. just pink. it is LE for this holiday but also repromote


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> no not pink quartz. just pink. it is LE for this holiday but also repromote


  Oh my bad. Why do they do that to confuse us...I mean, me?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 17, 2015)

pink quartz is super pretty i have that one. if you can find it at cco grab it


----------



## Shars (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> At the CCO, they have Nude, Peach, Ginger, Berry, Heather, Plum, Fig and Melon. $15.50. I'm liking Ginger and Fig...basically all but Nude and Melon, lol.


  Wow! Those are loads! I would definitely pick up more at $15.50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wonder if they would bring out a highlighter with the same flower pattern.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Bwahahaaa! I didn't even sway my own self, I bought neither!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Yes, come on over and bring those sky-high cheek bones with you!!!!!  I need ideas and inspiration!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Did anyone get new LE BB shimmer brick in pink?


   Is that the one in the special compact?  I have the regular Rose SB and Sunset Pink SB so I'm good  with pinks right?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes that's the one meddy . I am just having super shitty day so i have to buy something. I am dealing with check fraud (600$) and I spent way too much time on the phone with the bank and I have to head to the bank with my 3 year old in terrible rain. I have massive headache.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes that's the one meddy . I am just having super shitty day so i have to buy something. I am dealing with check fraud (600$) and I spent way too much time on the phone with the bank and I have to head to the bank with my 3 year old in terrible rain. I have massive headache.


  Oh noooo! I hope it gets worked out. I know what it's like schlepping around with a 3yr old with a headache that's for sure.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Yes that's the one meddy . I am just having super shitty day so i have to buy something. I am dealing with check fraud (600$) and I spent way too much time on the phone with the bank and I have to head to the bank with my 3 year old in terrible rain. I have massive headache.






Oh crap Monsy!!!!  I'm sorry you have to deal w/that.  I hope it's resolved quickly, face-face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> They only have Sandstone and Apricot. I see PQ is at Nordies full price.
> 
> I didn't buy any. I don't need a blush right now and those aren't necessities
> 
> ...


   Thanks sweets!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> They only have Sandstone and Apricot. I see PQ is at Nordies full price.
> 
> .


  Sandstone would be great on you


----------



## montREALady (Nov 17, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Sandstone would be great on you


  Thanks, that's the one I like actually. I've never quite paid attention to them before.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 17, 2015)

On me it was too dark but I think on medium and darker skin it would be beautiful


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks, that's the one I like actually. I've never quite paid attention to them before.


  Get that one Monte---I have it and it's nice---it would look amazing on you!!!


----------



## jenise (Nov 17, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Thanks!! I wonder how it compares to MAC A Little Lusty... @jenise  do you have that? I know you don't mess with MAC Meddy...


 Ah I don't haha I thought it would be similar to the Rocky horror blush and animal instincts   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It was a rushed finger swatch and not done with a brush which makes a world of difference.  If you look at Jenise's swatch it's totally smooth, which is how it wears.[/COLOR]


 Yeah def smooth, formula is amazing!  





Vandekamp said:


> Beautiful swatches.


 Thank you!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]For you Monte----you have a great eye!!!!![/COLOR]


 Love both of these$  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh yes---totally agree with that!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Get that one Monte---I have it and it's nice---it would look amazing on you!!![/COLOR]


 Definitely get sandstone !!! My fave shimmerbrick


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

I took NARS Vengeful for a spin today.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 18, 2015)

^^beautiful!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I took NARS Vengeful for a spin today.[/COLOR]


 :shock: omg so it's true!! You are a mannequin!!  Sooo beautiful Meddy!!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I took NARS Vengeful for a spin today.


  You're so gorg!!! I wanna be your friend irl!


----------



## montREALady (Nov 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Sooo beautiful Meddy!!


  Isn't it crazy?!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 18, 2015)

Meddy always flawless


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> You're so gorg!!! I wanna be your friend irl!


  Thank you Monte  



​You are my friend IRL!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Meddy always flawless


   Thanks Monsy


----------



## msvluvsmac (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I took NARS Vengeful for a spin today.[/COLOR]


  Beautiful Meddy!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

msvluvsmac said:


> Beautiful Meddy!!


    Thank you so much!!!


----------



## starletta8 (Nov 18, 2015)

After T posted about the poorly-named Laura Mercier Matte Radiance Highlighter a few days ago, I pulled mine out of the drawer and I've been wearing it nonstop.


----------



## smileyt06 (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I took NARS Vengeful for a spin today.[/COLOR]


  I'm in love yassss honey slay love it love you sheshhhhhh


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> After T posted about the poorly-named Laura Mercier Matte Radiance Highlighter a few days ago, I pulled mine out of the drawer and I've been wearing it nonstop.


    I love it----just got it during the rouge sale.  I'm wearing it in the pic w/NARS Vengeful.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I'm in love yassss honey slay love it love you sheshhhhhh






Thanks Smiley!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

You're correct Maggie i did miss that question---checking now----These are quick finger swatches.  The Tom Ford Softcore blush is deeper in color & smoother in texture than the NARS Vengeful blush.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're correct Maggie i did miss that question---checking now----These are quick finger swatches.  The Tom Ford Softcore blush is deeper in color & smoother in texture than the NARS Vengeful blush.


  Thank you here too!! Beautiful swatches!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you here too!! Beautiful swatches!






 I put it here too in case someone else was curious.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 23, 2015)

Planet Beauty (an authorized retailer of Artist Couture as advertised on the Artist Couture website) currently has a 20% off coupon code that can be used on the Diamond Glow Powders as well as anything else on the website. The coupon code is RM20 and can be used multiple times. So far, I've used it to purchase all of the Diamond Glow Powders that are in stock with the exception of Gold Digger (which I'll probably purchase with the code before the month is over), Mermaid Fantasy and Supernova (which I bought on Artist Couture's website with their free shipping code). Double Take and Lickable are unfortunately both out of stock on Artist Couture's website and Planet Beauty so I'll get those when they come back in stock. Also, they are releasing a set of 3 highlighter/blush hybrids on Black Friday:


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 25, 2015)

Ohhh! Those look nice!


----------



## MissElle12 (Nov 28, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Planet Beauty (an authorized retailer of Artist Couture as advertised on the Artist Couture website) currently has a 20% off coupon code that can be used on the Diamond Glow Powders as well as anything else on the website. The coupon code is RM20 and can be used multiple times. So far, I've used it to purchase all of the Diamond Glow Powders that are in stock with the exception of Gold Digger (which I'll probably purchase with the code before the month is over), Mermaid Fantasy and Supernova (which I bought on Artist Couture's website with their free shipping code). Double Take and Lickable are unfortunately both out of stock on Artist Couture's website and Planet Beauty so I'll get those when they come back in stock. Also, they are releasing a set of 3 highlighter/blush hybrids on Black Friday:




I just got his lumiere box of 4 travel size highlight powders for $40...i really wanted to get the cabaret box too to get a complete set of 8 but i can only afford one box right now lol. Still lemming the 5 powder set he had at IMATS smh


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ohhh! Those look nice!


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 28, 2015)

I love the shades!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Nov 29, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I just got his lumiere box of 4 travel size highlight powders for $40...i really wanted to get the cabaret box too to get a complete set of 8 but i can only afford one box right now lol. Still lemming the 5 powder set he had at IMATS smh



I ordered the Cabaret Box as I don't have 3 of the 4 colors in the set (I have the full size version of Sugar Daddy so I'll end up with two of this shade). I have not worn 3 of the shades in the the Lumiere Box yet (Conceited, Yasss!, and Illuminati) but I did wear Mermaid Fantasy yesterday and it is absolutely gorgeous! You are going to love it! It blends out beautifully and is very soft and finely milled. The color is so unique and worked well on my  skintone as well. I personally believe that every shade of the Diamond Glow Powders are universal as stated on the website so they will all look nice on any skintone. In addition to the Cabaret Box, I also ordered the X-Rated highlighter/blush which can be seen on the cheeks model here, according to Artist Couture's instagram:






And I know how you feel about missing out on one of his previous sets. I heard they released an 8 powder set with a fan brush a year of two ago I believe. I would have loved to have that!



Prettypackages said:


> Ohhh! Those look nice!





boschicka said:


>





Trashcult said:


> I love the shades!



They do look great! Here are two of the shades on the models:






The model on left is wearing Boudoir and as stated above, the model on the right is wearing X-Rated. I purchased X-Rated so I'll let you all know how I like it when I get it. Here are arm swatches of each highlighter/blush shade:

Boudoir:





Fetish:





X-Rated:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I ordered the Cabaret Box as I don't have 3 of the 4 colors in the set (I have the full size version of Sugar Daddy so I'll end up with two of this shade). I have not worn 3 of the shades in the the Lumiere Box yet (Conceited, Yasss!, and Illuminati) but I did wear Mermaid Fantasy yesterday and it is absolutely gorgeous! You are going to love it! It blends out beautifully and is very soft and finely milled. The color is so unique and worked well on my  skintone as well. I personally believe that every shade of the Diamond Glow Powders are universal as stated on the website so they will all look nice on any skintone. In addition to the Cabaret Box, I also ordered the X-Rated highlighter/blush which can be seen on the cheeks model here, according to Artist Couture's instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​Gorgeous swatches!!!!!  Thanks for taking the time.  I can't stop looking at Fetish----it's stunning!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 1, 2015)

Fetish is gorgeous! I wish I would have gotten it but I wanted to limit myself to only one of the highlighter/blushes since I bought the Cabaret Box and had a long wishlist for Black Friday/Cyber Monday. If they sell it at a later date at Planet Beauty, I'll get it and Boudoir!


----------



## montREALady (Dec 7, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I ordered the Cabaret Box as I don't have 3 of the 4 colors in the set (I have the full size version of Sugar Daddy so I'll end up with two of this shade). I have not worn 3 of the shades in the the Lumiere Box yet (Conceited, Yasss!, and Illuminati) but I did wear Mermaid Fantasy yesterday and it is absolutely gorgeous! You are going to love it! It blends out beautifully and is very soft and finely milled. The color is so unique and worked well on my  skintone as well. I personally believe that every shade of the Diamond Glow Powders are universal as stated on the website so they will all look nice on any skintone. In addition to the Cabaret Box, I also ordered the X-Rated highlighter/blush which can be seen on the cheeks model here, according to Artist Couture's instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are gorg!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> These are gorg!!!



I agree! They were advertised along with their holiday sets but I hope they are permanent.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 7, 2015)

So Artist Couture has both pressed and loose powdered formulas?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 7, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> So Artist Couture has both pressed and loose powdered formulas?



All of their Diamond Glow Powders only come in the loose powdered formula. The 3 new shades only come in pressed form.


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 8, 2015)

Becca Pressed Pearl is available on Sephora.


----------



## montREALady (Dec 8, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Becca Pressed Pearl is available on Sephora.



I ordered it around 3:30 pm ET. I just happened to be in my loves and saw I could add to cart. Never got an in stock email notification from Sephora of course. I even canceled the order to replace it with my code and the rep told me they still had over 800 in stock.


----------



## montREALady (Dec 8, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I agree! They were advertised along with their holiday sets but I hope they are permanent.



I got Becca Pearl earlier and that's it for a minute. This definitely is unique to my collection. I'm trying not to look at anything else!!


----------



## montREALady (Dec 8, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I agree! They were advertised along with their holiday sets but I hope they are permanent.



I got Becca Pearl earlier and that's it for a minute. This definitely is unique to my collection. I'm trying not to look at anything else!!


----------



## montREALady (Dec 8, 2015)

Ha! Just got the in stock email notification from Sephora for Pearl. It's hours later! Then they have some nerve to say "hurry before it sells out"!! Lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 9, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> Becca Pressed Pearl is available on Sephora.



ordered last night can't wait for it to come, although I have the champagne glow palette


----------



## montREALady (Dec 10, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> ordered last night can't wait for it to come, although I have the champagne glow palette



Mine got delivered this morning and so did my MAC Mariah AIW. I want to leave work now, lol!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 10, 2015)

^^^I thought you said you weren't feeling well?!?!?! LOL You should go home now!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I got Becca Pearl earlier and that's it for a minute. This definitely is unique to my collection. I'm trying not to look at anything else!!



I've purchased so many highlighters recently due to sales that I could also afford to slow down on buying them for some time. I'm not sure if that's really going to happen but I'll try, lol! 



smileyt06 said:


> ordered last night can't wait for it to come, although I have the champagne glow palette





montREALady said:


> Mine got delivered this morning and so did my MAC Mariah AIW. I want to leave work now, lol!



I'm happy to hear that you ladies got Becca Pearl Pressed! Unfortunately, I used my code before Pearl became available on the website, therefore I can't use my discount to get it, so I'm just going to wait and get it at a later date. I'll probably get it from Ulta when it become available as I've been saving up all of my points so I can make one big purchase. In the meantime though, I did purchase two highlighters from Artist Couture (Boudoir and Fetish) as there is currently a code out in celebration of their instagram reaching a 100,000 followers. The first 100,000 people who use the code 100K will get $10 off their purchase.


----------



## montREALady (Dec 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> ^^^I thought you said you weren't feeling well?!?!?! LOL You should go home now!


Hahaha! I stayed. But I left early today. Wore everything today though! All this week's goodies! UD Gwen Palette, Becca Pearl and Mariah 



BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I've purchased so many highlighters recently due to sales that I could also afford to slow down on buying them for some time. I'm not sure if that's really going to happen but I'll try, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wore Pearl today, I absolutely love it! Exactly what I was looking for! I tried to order the theBALM Manizer Sisters Palette on Cyber Monday and they had so many issues but they've come through so we get to place backorders starting on Monday. So that's my last highlighter for the year! Lol! I'm ignoring your AC codes 

Pearl


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 11, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hahaha! I stayed. But I left early today. Wore everything today though! All this week's goodies! UD Gwen Palette, Becca Pearl and Mariah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are ROCKING the new goodies!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello highlighter crew! I need some help: could someone compare Mac's Soft & Gentle with the Balm's Mary Lou manizer for me? I can only order Mary Lou unseen and haven't got any chance to swatch it in store. But if it's too similar to S&G I don't need it! Tia!!!!!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Dec 17, 2015)

I totally forgot to use my sephora code I went up to the Grand Canyon on the 10th and had zero service up there so no becca Pearl for me boo maybe next month when I'm not so broke lol. I'm loving jd glow's Ice ice baby, I wonder if Pearl is similar I love white highlighters.


----------



## Shars (Dec 17, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I've purchased so many highlighters recently due to sales that I could also afford to slow down on buying them for some time. I'm not sure if that's really going to happen but I'll try, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not realise that I had be UNSUBSCRIBED from this thread (and about 30 others) since the transition! I have a lot of ground to gain lol. I was just about to order Fetish with that $10 off code but then I realised shipping is $5.99. I'll only be getting $4 off then lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 17, 2015)

gorgeous! 





montREALady said:


> Hahaha! I stayed. But I left early today. Wore everything today though! All this week's goodies! UD Gwen Palette, Becca Pearl and Mariah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brownye20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I took NARS Vengeful for a spin today.


 Meddy you are so Beautiful!!! I love this


----------



## Brownye20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> I did not realise that I had be UNSUBSCRIBED from this thread (and about 30 others) since the transition! I have a lot of ground to gain lol. I was just about to order Fetish with that $10 off code but then I realised shipping is $5.99. I'll only be getting $4 off then lol.



I didn't know I was Unsubscried too. Im playing catch up.


----------



## Brownye20 (Dec 18, 2015)

Wore Pearl today, I absolutely love it! Exactly what I was looking for! I tried to order the theBALM Manizer Sisters Palette on Cyber Monday and they had so many issues but they've come through so we get to place backorders starting on Monday. So that's my last highlighter for the year! Lol! I'm ignoring your AC codes 

Pearl
View attachment 50573

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Gorgeous


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wore Pearl today, I absolutely love it! Exactly what I was looking for! I tried to order the theBALM Manizer Sisters Palette on Cyber Monday and they had so many issues but they've come through so we get to place backorders starting on Monday. So that's my last highlighter for the year! Lol! I'm ignoring your AC codes
> 
> Pearl
> View attachment 50573



You look gorgeous wearing Pearl as well as the rest of the goodies you got! You've been searching for the perfect silvery highlight for awhile now so I'm glad that you were able to find it in Pearl! Did you end up getting theBalm theManizer Sisters palette? Also, I too think I'm done with highlighters for the rest of the year, lol. I ordered the full size version of Double Take from the Artist Couture website last night with the $10 off code and that's going to be it for me for awhile.



Shars said:


> I did not realise that I had be UNSUBSCRIBED from this thread (and about 30 others) since the transition! I have a lot of ground to gain lol. I was just about to order Fetish with that $10 off code but then I realised shipping is $5.99. I'll only be getting $4 off then lol.



Unfortunately from what I've seen, the Artist Couture website doesn't have discounts often so I try to take advantage of any discount whenever I can . BTW, a new Diamond Glow Powder called "Broadway" was released exclusively for Ricky's NYC 489 Broadway location. I hope this shade will be available online in the future so those who don't live near that location will have an opportunity to purchase this shade. [h=1] [/h]


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 18, 2015)

I have one of the Becca click stick highlighters waiting for me at my mother's home when I get there for Christmas... does anyone have these? Worth the $$$?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone!!!
Happy Holidays!
	

		
			
		

		
	




i wanted to post a pic of my new favorite combo. Becca topaz and Dose of Color Sunkissed. I'm glowing on the job!  Lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah you are! Fierce! 





PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks @prettypackages! @MontRealady no more pics!! I'm buying it


----------



## Monsy (Dec 22, 2015)

the latest addition to my ever growing HL collection

BB shimmer brick in pink


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 22, 2015)

Monsy said:


> the latest addition to my ever growing HL collection
> 
> BB shimmer brick in pink
> 
> View attachment 50726


Pretty!!


----------



## starletta8 (Dec 22, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I have one of the Becca click stick highlighters waiting for me at my mother's home when I get there for Christmas... does anyone have these? Worth the $$$?



I'm impressed by the size of the pen- it reminds me of the Tom Ford highlighting pen. I'll be giving this a real trial in the morning, but I'm hopeful about it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2015)

So I ordered the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Liquid in Topaz. I plan on using it as a highlighter and with my foundation. Any other suggestions?


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 26, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> You look gorgeous wearing Pearl as well as the rest of the goodies you got! You've been searching for the perfect silvery highlight for awhile now so I'm glad that you were able to find it in Pearl! Did you end up getting theBalm theManizer Sisters palette? Also, I too think I'm done with highlighters for the rest of the year, lol. I ordered the full size version of Double Take from the Artist Couture website last night with the $10 off code and that's going to be it for me for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately from what I've seen, the Artist Couture website doesn't have discounts often so I try to take advantage of any discount whenever I can . BTW, a new Diamond Glow Powder called "Broadway" was released exclusively for Ricky's NYC 489 Broadway location. I hope this shade will be available online in the future so those who don't live near that location will have an opportunity to purchase this shade.



oh my I need this


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 26, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> So I ordered the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Liquid in Topaz. I plan on using it as a highlighter and with my foundation. Any other suggestions?



I like wearing it under powder foundation as well.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 28, 2015)

I posted this in the Anastasia Beverly Hills thread but I wanted to post this here just in case any of you don't check that thread. Anastasia Beverly Hills just released two highlighter palettes on their website. They are called glow kits and each come with 4 highlighters. Here are photos of each kit and arm swatches. The names of each palette are also on the photos (Gleam and That Glow). The photos are from Anastasia Beverly Hills instagram account.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 28, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I posted this in the Anastasia Beverly Hills thread but I wanted to post this here just in case any of you don't check that thread. Anastasia Beverly Hills just released two highlighter palettes on their website. They are called glow kits and each come with 4 highlighters. Here are photos of each kit and arm swatches. The names of each palette are also on the photos (Gleam and That Glow). The photos are from Anastasia Beverly Hills instagram account.


ohhh those are nice.  How do they compare to the highlighters they brought out? What's the difference?


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 29, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I posted this in the Anastasia Beverly Hills thread but I wanted to post this here just in case any of you don't check that thread. Anastasia Beverly Hills just released two highlighter palettes on their website. They are called glow kits and each come with 4 highlighters. Here are photos of each kit and arm swatches. The names of each palette are also on the photos (Gleam and That Glow). The photos are from Anastasia Beverly Hills instagram account.



I want but def going to get it in stores


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 29, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> I want but def going to get it in stores



To be honest, the majority of the shades aren't really appealing to me in these swatches, however, I would go in store to check them out to see if I like them better in person. They're supposed to be available in stores at Macy's near the end of January and at Sephora and Ulta around March 15th. They'll be available online at macys.com on the 4th of January.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 7, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> oh my I need this



According to a post made yesterday on Artist Couture's instagram page, the shade will be available online soon! I'm so glad that they are making it available online, I was really bummed when they announced that it was exclusive to just one store that many people don't have access to! I have all of their diamond glow powders now so my collection is feeling incomplete without it!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 7, 2016)

http://www.hourglasscosmetics.com/ambient-strobe-lighting-powders


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhh those are nice.  How do they compare to the highlighters they brought out? What's the difference?


quoting myself b/c I still want to know. LOL 

and now Hourglass is jumping in ?   How will their new powders compare to their ambient powders.   *it's too much* LOL


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 8, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> According to a post made yesterday on Artist Couture's instagram page, the shade will be available online soon! I'm so glad that they are making it available online, I was really bummed when they announced that it was exclusive to just one store that many people don't have access to! I have all of their diamond glow powders now thanks so my collection is feeling incomplete without it!



yayyyyy I have them all too wouldn't make sense not to get this one


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 9, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> yayyyyy I have them all too wouldn't make sense not to get this one



I agree. Although I've only worn Mermaid Fantasy and Double Take thus far, I think all of the shades work well on all skin tones so I never have any hesitation when ordering the diamond glow powders from Artist Couture. Speaking of Artist Couture, did you purchase any of the Luxurious Cheek Powders?


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Amazing.

Bobbi Brown has made a mini Shimmer Brick in Bronze!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mini-shimmer-brick/4247020

I picked mine up today; will compare size-wise to the regular Shimmer Brick. It's _cuuuuute_.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 9, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> Amazing.
> 
> Bobbi Brown has made a mini Shimmer Brick in Bronze!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the headsup about the mini! If I hadn't purchased the full size during Sephora's last sale, I'd definitely check this out! It's really cute, I look forward to your comparison.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for the headsup about the mini! If I hadn't purchased the full size during Sephora's last sale, I'd definitely check this out! It's really cute, I look forward to your comparison.



I've been playing with it a bit- it's the same size as a BB eyeshadow, for everyone that is familiar with that pan size. I was afraid that it would be too dark for me, but it's perfectly buildable.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 9, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I agree. Although I've only worn Mermaid Fantasy and Double Take thus far, I think all of the shades work well on all skin tones so I never have any hesitation when ordering the diamond glow powders from Artist Couture. Speaking of Artist Couture, did you purchase any of the Luxurious Cheek Powders?



i did skip on those I don't know those just didn't catch my eye much.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 23, 2016)

The Artist Couture Diamond Glow Powder in Broadway is now available for purchase online from Ricky's NYC! They also have the Cabaret Glow Boxes for anyone who missed out on them when they were on the Artist Couture website. I used code WELOVEYOU for 15% off and free shipping and handling.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 23, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The Artist Couture Diamond Glow Powder in Broadway is now available for purchase online from Ricky's NYC! They also have the Cabaret Glow Boxes for anyone who missed out on them when they were on the Artist Couture website. I used code WELOVEYOU for 15% off and free shipping and handling.


I miss having a Ricky's accessible to me.


----------



## montREALady (Jan 27, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> The Artist Couture Diamond Glow Powder in Broadway is now available for purchase online from Ricky's NYC! They also have the Cabaret Glow Boxes for anyone who missed out on them when they were on the Artist Couture website. I used code WELOVEYOU for 15% off and free shipping and handling.



Oh you in here just enabling aren't you??


----------



## pinkcrush (Jan 28, 2016)

Did any of u brown beauties grab the ABH Gleam highlighter palette??? If not u r missing out!!! Most darker skinned people grabbed That Glow, and while pretty and all, it wasn't the business for me. There wasn't one shade that I was blown away by. Now Gleam packs some punch, and by that I mean it isn't about subtlety and there were no dupes to my growing collection of highlighters. It is absolutely for the highlighter enthusiast, which I am lol! Swatch in store before it's too late, u may be missing out


----------



## montREALady (Jan 28, 2016)

pinkcrush said:


> Did any of u brown beauties grab the ABH Gleam highlighter palette??? If not u r missing out!!! Most darker skinned people grabbed That Glow, and while pretty and all, it wasn't the business for me. There wasn't one shade that I was blown away by. Now Gleam packs some punch, and by that I mean it isn't about subtlety and there were no dupes to my growing collection of highlighters. It is absolutely for the highlighter enthusiast, which I am lol! Swatch in store before it's too late, u may be missing out



I didn't get any of them. I'm all "highlightered" out, lol! The last one I got was the Manizer Sisters Palette when theBalm had their sale because I've wanted them for months. BUT, you had me look at and get Starlight (which I LOVE!) and you and I like the same highlighter intensity so you have me looking for this now. Get outta here!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 28, 2016)

Have any of you ladies purchased the Dior Glowing Gardens Illuminators?



DILLIGAF said:


> I miss having a Ricky's accessible to me.



I recalling seeing you say that you previously lived in South Florida so I decided to check and there are 2 or 3 locations on Lincoln Rd.! I'll have to check them out one day! I didn't think they'd have any locations here as I assumed all of their stores were in New York so this is a pleasant surprise!



montREALady said:


> Oh you in here just enabling aren't you??



Sure am, lol!



pinkcrush said:


> Did any of u brown beauties grab the ABH Gleam highlighter palette??? If not u r missing out!!! Most darker skinned people grabbed That Glow, and while pretty and all, it wasn't the business for me. There wasn't one shade that I was blown away by. Now Gleam packs some punch, and by that I mean it isn't about subtlety and there were no dupes to my growing collection of highlighters. It is absolutely for the highlighter enthusiast, which I am lol! Swatch in store before it's too late, u may be missing out



I haven't grabbed it yet but I think I may get it when it lands in Sephora (or Ulta but I'm not sure) since I heard that Anastasia Beverly Hills is expanding the line of products they sell there. Also, they are releasing another Glow Kit named Sun Dipped!


----------



## montREALady (Jan 28, 2016)

pinkcrush said:


> Did any of u brown beauties grab the ABH Gleam highlighter palette??? If not u r missing out!!! Most darker skinned people grabbed That Glow, and while pretty and all, it wasn't the business for me. There wasn't one shade that I was blown away by. Now Gleam packs some punch, and by that I mean it isn't about subtlety and there were no dupes to my growing collection of highlighters. It is absolutely for the highlighter enthusiast, which I am lol! Swatch in store before it's too late, u may be missing out





montREALady said:


> I didn't get any of them. I'm all "highlightered" out, lol! The last one I got was the Manizer Sisters Palette when theBalm had their sale because I've wanted them for months. BUT, you had me look at and get Starlight (which I LOVE!) and you and I like the same highlighter intensity so you have me looking for this now. Get outta here!!



Just found this (since I wasn't paying attention when these launched around the holidays)
View attachment 51786

(credit to the above)
Yeah I like Gleam more only because I have enough gold highlighters.



BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Have any of you ladies purchased the Dior Glowing Gardens Illuminators?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sun dipped sounds nice. But maybe a lot of bronzey colors, which I don't need. Can't wait to see it though.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 28, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Sun dipped sounds nice. But maybe a lot of bronzey colors, which I don't need. Can't wait to see it though.



I agree with you! Sun Dipped sounds nice and I'm looking forward to seeing it, however, I'm already picturing more gold and bronze shades which I too, already have enough of. I just bought a gold highlighter that I probably didn't need (but don't regret getting) a couple of days ago, lol.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 28, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Have any of you ladies purchased the Dior Glowing Gardens Illuminators?



Yes!  I may have backed them up and I only do that with very special highlighters (Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous, Estee Lauder Modern Mercury).  Did you get them?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jan 28, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes!  I may have backed them up and I only do that with very special highlighters (Laura Mercier Rose Rendezvous, Estee Lauder Modern Mercury).  Did you get them?



Yes, I bought both. I'm thinking of backing up Glowing Pink since it appears to be the more unique shade between the two. I haven't swatched either of them as I'm thinking about just debuting them one day on my face, lol. Have you worn it yet?


----------



## Shars (Jan 28, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Yes, I bought both. I'm thinking of backing up Glowing Pink since it appears to be the more unique shade between the two. I haven't swatched either of them as I'm thinking about just debuting them one day on my face, lol. Have you worn it yet?



I bought both as well but I don't have them as yet (boo!).


----------



## iqaganda (Jan 28, 2016)

Subscribing! And I know.. I need Whisper of Gilt!!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Jan 29, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I didn't get any of them. I'm all "highlightered" out, lol! The last one I got was the Manizer Sisters Palette when theBalm had their sale because I've wanted them for months. BUT, you had me look at and get Starlight (which I LOVE!) and you and I like the same highlighter intensity so you have me looking for this now. Get outta here!!


 Yea we do have similar highlighter tastes lol, and with that being said, u will absolutely love it! I found the shades very unique and that's tough for me honestly since discovering this thread lol!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 29, 2016)

iqaganda said:


> Subscribing! And I know.. I need Whisper of Gilt!!!



Welcome to the land of gorgeous highlighters! And you don't need WoG. There's always something bigger & better being released.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 5, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Have any of you ladies purchased the Dior Glowing Gardens Illuminators?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are two that I like the one across the street from H&M and the other one near to Pizza Rustica . The one nearer to the pizza (good pizza btw I would suggest the tomato basil or the BBQ chicken) they have more cosmetics than the other one. They carry Dose for Colors, Colored Raine, and LA Splash to name a few. Check them out  its well worth it.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 27, 2016)

*After a recent swatch session at Sephora & reorganization & review of my current collection I had to come over here...
"Hi. My name is Elise & I am a highlighter addict!" *
*
I kind of knew I had a problem, but it didn't come to light until while lipstick swatching, I decided to swatch some blushes & highlighter.
*


*Becca ~ Champagne, Opal, Moonstone, Topaz 
I resisted, thinking I know I have colors like this.
*
View attachment 52564

*The swipe all the way to the right is the Dior Glowing Nude. omg! So creamy & lovely. 
I would love to have this! It was in store but I resisted. 
*


*
Surprise! (Fingertips L to R) MAC By Candlelight, MAC Extra Dimension Glorify, Betty Lou Manizer, Mary Lou Manizer 

All sitting in my drawer. I see no need for the Becca...except that LE Blushed Copper is calling my name. It was not in store so no swatch. I'm wondering if I have a MSF close in shade? I do use the By Candlelight. Makes me feel pretty adding it as a finishing touch to date night makeup. So shopping in my collection kept me from going crazy...I still want the Dior. It would be the one high end super special addition. So pretty!*


----------



## Monsy (Feb 27, 2016)

You should just get Dior


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 27, 2016)

Monsy said:


> You should just get Dior



I concur. Dior all the way!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 28, 2016)

Any info on the Laura Mercier Illumine product up on Notdstrom? Is it a highlighter? Looks interesting!


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 28, 2016)

Monsy said:


> You should just get Dior





lipstickaddict said:


> I concur. Dior all the way!



*Lol! Thanks ladies! It would be a worthy splurge. *


----------



## montREALady (Mar 4, 2016)

pinkcrush said:


> Yea we do have similar highlighter tastes lol, and with that being said, u will absolutely love it! I found the shades very unique and that's tough for me honestly since discovering this thread lol!


Man, I haven't been in here in months. So sad that this new format is actually preventing people from participating. It's so painful via mobile. Anywho, I still haven't bought any of the ABH Palettes!! So proud of myself. I just bought the new Sonia Kashuk one from her Knockout Collection but it's crap so I'm returning it. Bought WnW Megaglo Illuminating Palette in Catwalk since it's $5, they reformulated the formula. I've been real low-key. Hahaha. Wait, I also bought Glo Up from Colourpop KaePop. Nothing pricey at all.



Icecaramellatte said:


> Any info on the Laura Mercier Illumine product up on Notdstrom? Is it a highlighter? Looks interesting!


Let me go look, is it still there? Yarah_Flower was telling me about some new LM highlighters coming out in July, Addiction, Seduction and Devotion. Need to see swatches. So mad that I missed the EL Summer Glow palette at Nordies and Yarah told me it was $30 by mistake on Macy's on Wednesday and she ordered it. Ugggh. Makeupbyjenise has some nice swatches on her IG, though I'm not sure the darker color will do much on me.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 4, 2016)

Anyone try this?
*'Bar of Gold' Light-Reflecting Highlighter (Limited Edition)*


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Anyone try this?
> *'Bar of Gold' Light-Reflecting Highlighter (Limited Edition)*





*Ooooooooooh! *


----------



## montREALady (Mar 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Anyone try this?
> *'Bar of Gold' Light-Reflecting Highlighter (Limited Edition)*





fur4elise said:


> View attachment 52703
> 
> *Ooooooooooh! *




I think I fainted:


(credit Alicia.Amy.Jones blog)

Here's a video on a WOC
[video=youtube;86XPa9jtgGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86XPa9jtgGw[/video]

It's very small though...


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 4, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I think I fainted:
> View attachment 52706
> 
> (credit Alicia.Amy.Jones blog)


*That is gorgeous!*


----------



## Monsy (Mar 4, 2016)

I think Vee has it


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 5, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Man, I haven't been in here in months. So sad that this new format is actually preventing people from participating. It's so painful via mobile. Anywho, I still haven't bought any of the ABH Palettes!! So proud of myself. I just bought the new Sonia Kashuk one from her Knockout Collection but it's crap so I'm returning it. Bought WnW Megaglo Illuminating Palette in Catwalk since it's $5, they reformulated the formula. I've been real low-key. Hahaha. Wait, I also bought Glo Up from Colourpop KaePop. Nothing pricey at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me go look, is it still there? Yarah_Flower was telling me about some new LM highlighters coming out in July, Addiction, Seduction and Devotion. Need to see swatches. So mad that I missed the EL Summer Glow palette at Nordies and Yarah told me it was $30 by mistake on Macy's on Wednesday and she ordered it. Ugggh. Makeupbyjenise has some nice swatches on her IG, though I'm not sure the darker color will do much on me.





montREALady said:


> Anyone try this?
> *'Bar of Gold' Light-Reflecting Highlighter (Limited Edition)*



Yes. It is really dead around here.  I still haven't tried the ABH singles or highlighters yet but soon I think.  I've been meaning to get the Kaepop collection.  The eye/cheek products are my kind of colors.  The lip colors look good on everyone I've seen but I don't know if that formula is for me.

@Ingenue tried the Bar of Gold the first time Charlotte Tilbury came out and hated it.  You can find the post in one of the first posts in the Charlotte Tilbury thread. Since it has come out for the second time, I've wondered if it has been reformulated at all so I still haven't ruled it out. I just watched a youtube video on the MakeupGeek MannyMUA palette and the youtuber used the bar of gold and said she used it a lot but it was no big deal, and the color wasn't unique and the packaging was cardboard.  Still curious though.

edit - Ooh I didn't see the video post above. Thanks.

Oh and the Laura Mercier items says its a blush but it looks like a highlighter to me and its in the baked formula so I'm super curious about it.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 5, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh and the Laura Mercier items says its a blush but it looks like a highlighter to me and its in the baked formula so I'm super curious about it.



I wonder if it's similar to the Ritual blush/bronzer.  Maybe this is blush/highlight.


----------



## Shars (Mar 5, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I wonder if it's similar to the Ritual blush/bronzer.  Maybe this is blush/highlight.



That's exactly what I was thinking/wondering as well.


----------



## msvluvsmac (Mar 6, 2016)

I tried the new LM  highlighter/blush at Nordstrom yesterday and it's definitely a highlighter.  It had a lot of glitter so it wasn't for me.  I have Ritual and that's my favorite.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 6, 2016)

msvluvsmac said:


> I tried the new LM  highlighter/blush at Nordstrom yesterday and it's definitely a highlighter.  It had a lot of glitter so it wasn't for me.  I have Ritual and that's my favorite.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## Shars (Mar 7, 2016)

msvluvsmac said:


> I tried the new LM  highlighter/blush at Nordstrom yesterday and it's definitely a highlighter.  It had a lot of glitter so it wasn't for me.  I have Ritual and that's my favorite.



Wow. Thanks for confirming that. I'll ignore that one then as I don't need any more highlighters for right now.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 7, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes. It is really dead around here.  I still haven't tried the ABH singles or highlighters yet but soon I think.  I've been meaning to get the Kaepop collection.  The eye/cheek products are my kind of colors.  The lip colors look good on everyone I've seen but I don't know if that formula is for me.
> 
> @Ingenue tried the Bar of Gold the first time Charlotte Tilbury came out and hated it.  You can find the post in one of the first posts in the Charlotte Tilbury thread. Since it has come out for the second time, I've wondered if it has been reformulated at all so I still haven't ruled it out. I just watched a youtube video on the MakeupGeek MannyMUA palette and the youtuber used the bar of gold and said she used it a lot but it was no big deal, and the color wasn't unique and the packaging was cardboard.  Still curious though.
> 
> ...


The KaePop colors are nice. I didn't bother with the matte stuff and Chi. The blush looks nice but I have too many in that family. This was my first time trying any CP lip products, they're not bad, I guess like any other liquid lipstick...dry. I like their new Ultra Satins. Now that is a nice formula.

I can't get over that little cardboard box for $42! Makes no sense. Oh they're blushes?! The ones that look like Indiscretion? Interesting...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 9, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Man, I haven't been in here in months. So sad that this new format is actually preventing people from participating. It's so painful via mobile. Anywho, I still haven't bought any of the ABH Palettes!! So proud of myself. I just bought the new Sonia Kashuk one from her Knockout Collection but it's crap so I'm returning it. Bought WnW Megaglo Illuminating Palette in Catwalk since it's $5, they reformulated the formula. I've been real low-key. Hahaha. Wait, I also bought Glo Up from Colourpop KaePop. Nothing pricey at all.
> 
> 
> Let me go look, is it still there? Yarah_Flower was telling me about some new LM highlighters coming out in July, Addiction, Seduction and Devotion. Need to see swatches. So mad that I missed the EL Summer Glow palette at Nordies and Yarah told me it was $30 by mistake on Macy's on Wednesday and she ordered it. Ugggh. Makeupbyjenise has some nice swatches on her IG, though I'm not sure the darker color will do much on me.


whaaat?  And you didn't tell me?     Macys seems to make these mistakes a lot.  I'm beginning to think it isn't a mistake. lol


----------



## montREALady (Mar 10, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> whaaat?  And you didn't tell me?     Macys seems to make these mistakes a lot.  I'm beginning to think it isn't a mistake. lol



I did, in that last post, I missed it too, I was just relaying what Yarah told me, lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 10, 2016)

hahahaha, good one!  





montREALady said:


> I did, in that last post, I missed it too, I was just relaying what Yarah told me, lol.


----------



## leonah (Mar 11, 2016)

what is the difference between the laura mercier shimmer block (I know this one is a highlighter at least) and the illuminating powder? is it supposed to be an all-over powder or a blush or highlighter?


----------



## Shars (Mar 30, 2016)

The new Laura Mercier highlighters are up on Sephora! I want all three


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 30, 2016)

Shars said:


> The new Laura Mercier highlighters are up on Sephora! I want all three






*^^^^^^These? Are gorgeous! *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 53200
> View attachment 53201
> 
> *^^^^^^These? Are gorgeous! *


I've been trying to avoid highlighters but that's like trying not to breathe.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2016)

BTW anyone get the UD highlighter? I'm looking at Aura and Fireball


----------



## boschicka (Mar 31, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> BTW anyone get the UD highlighter? I'm looking at Aura and Fireball



I'm going to grab those with 20% off at Ulta!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 31, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've been trying to avoid highlighters but that's like trying not to breathe.



*^^^^^ LOL! Breathe Mama Breathe! I am in love with the dark one! Seduction! What a perfect name! 

I am still a lowly BI on the brink of VIB, so I am on the fence as to whether I should order it now or wait until the sale hits the BIs. Thing is if I blow my pennies now and become a VIB, I won't have any pennies to spend during the VIB sale. *


----------



## Shars (Mar 31, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 53200
> View attachment 53201
> 
> *^^^^^^These? Are gorgeous! *


The are sooo beautiful. I'm in love with the darker one and the pinky one. Then I decided I should probably just get all three to complete my collection - I would own all 4. I haven't pulled the trigger as yet though. I'll decide during the sale.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 31, 2016)

Shars said:


> The are sooo beautiful. I'm in love with the darker one and the pinky one. Then I decided I should probably just get all three to complete my collection - I would own all 4. I haven't pulled the trigger as yet though. I'll decide during the sale.




*Get It Grrrrl!  I just ordered the MAC MSF Boob/Georgia O'keeffe/Otherearthly and bought the Dior Shimmering Nude in Feb...so can only justify getting one of these...yaaas! The dark one! 

The ladies over on the Low Buy are going to be all over me...I done spent alot o' pennies this month and have yet to confess it!
 *


----------



## Shars (Apr 1, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Get It Grrrrl!  I just ordered the MAC MSF Boob/Georgia O'keeffe/Otherearthly and bought the Dior Shimmering Nude in Feb...so can only justify getting one of these...yaaas! The dark one!
> 
> The ladies over on the Low Buy are going to be all over me...I done spent alot o' pennies this month and have yet to confess it!
> *



Haha! I'll have to see how my pennies fall as I'm saving for my big 30th bday bash! At least if we get them 15% off during the sale the knife won't cut as deep lol. I also want the white Burberry highlighter and the Tom Ford cheek duo that's out for spring. *sigh*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm only going to get one. The darkest one... to start.


----------



## Shars (Apr 3, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm only going to get one. The darkest one... to start.



Just one? Oh how the mighty have fallen! lol. Maybe I should get just one to start as well..... we'll see lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 4, 2016)

Shars said:


> Just one? Oh how the mighty have fallen! lol. Maybe I should get just one to start as well..... we'll see lol.



To start...we both know what's going to happen lol


----------



## Shars (Apr 4, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> To start...we both know what's going to happen lol


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 4, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm only going to get one. The darkest one... to start.





DILLIGAF said:


> To start...we both know what's going to happen lol





Shars said:


>





Shars said:


> Just one? _*Oh how the mighty have fallen!*_ lol. Maybe I should get just one to start as well..... we'll see lol.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 5, 2016)

are the LM Highlighters different from last year?


----------



## Shars (Apr 5, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> are the LM Highlighters different from last year?



Hey Pretty! Yes. There are 3 new ones.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 5, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> are the LM Highlighters different from last year?



I think Indiscretion is the one from last year and the other 3 are new.

*ETA: Shars beat me to it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 5, 2016)

thank you Shars! *excited*


----------



## boschicka (Apr 11, 2016)

The Lorac highlighters are nice and buttery, giving a nice sheen without glitter.  If you like super in-your-face metallic highlighters, these are not for you, but they do give a nice glow!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 18, 2016)

boschicka said:


> The Lorac highlighters are nice and buttery, giving a nice sheen without glitter.  If you like super in-your-face metallic highlighters, these are not for you, but they do give a nice glow!


Do you have any swatches?


----------



## boschicka (Apr 19, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Do you have any swatches?



Sorry, I take the worst pics!  I'm not a blogger with a fancy setup, so I just use my phone.


Top to Bottom: UD Fireball, UD Sin, UD Aura, Lorac Moonlight, Lorac Starlight


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 20, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Sorry, I take the worst pics!  I'm not a blogger with a fancy setup, so I just use my phone.
> View attachment 53657
> 
> Top to Bottom: UD Fireball, UD Sin, UD Aura, Lorac Moonlight, Lorac Starlight


I ended up grabbing UD Fireball. I thought that I would end up with Aura but swatching made the difference.


----------



## ShajiaRaza (Apr 21, 2016)

Am i the only one who has just one highlighter?? Mary Louminizer


----------



## boschicka (Apr 22, 2016)

ShajiaRaza said:


> Am i the only one who has just one highlighter?? Mary Louminizer



In the world?  Certainly not.

In this thread?  Heck yes.


----------



## Shars (Apr 22, 2016)

boschicka said:


> *In the world?  Certainly not.
> 
> In this thread?  Heck yes.*



LOL! So true!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 22, 2016)

boschicka said:


> In the world?  Certainly not.
> 
> In this thread?  Heck yes.





Shars said:


> LOL! So true!



*LOL! Yup this is the addicts thread fo sure! Currently have 6 - 8 more in my lust/wish list! Sigh...not enough face in this lifetime!*


----------



## Shars (Apr 22, 2016)

ShajiaRaza said:


> Am i the only one who has just one highlighter?? Mary Louminizer



Welcome to the forum!! But Beware, this thread can be a dangerous place. Before you know it, you might have 50 lol!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 23, 2016)

boschicka said:


> In the world?  Certainly not.
> 
> In this thread?  Heck yes.




hahhahhahah omg I died
so true


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey everyone, thought I'd join in this thread.. Lol.  I love highlighters, I actually accumulated about 5 in the last two weeks.  Right now this is what I have:

Burberry optic white
Dior glowing gardens (pinkish one)
Hourglass Incandescent strobe
Colourpop Monster
Colourpop Dream Catcher
UD Aura
UD Sin
Becca Champagne Pop


----------



## montREALady (Apr 23, 2016)

ShajiaRaza said:


> Am i the only one who has just one highlighter?? Mary Louminizer





boschicka said:


> In the world?  Certainly not.
> 
> In this thread?  Heck yes.





Shars said:


> LOL! So true!





fur4elise said:


> *LOL! Yup this is the addicts thread fo sure! Currently have 6 - 8 more in my lust/wish list! Sigh...not enough face in this lifetime!*





Monsy said:


> hahhahhahah omg I died
> so true



Hahahaaa, I cried!! ShajiaRaza, when I saw you say you had one highlighter in a highlighter addicts thread... classic. Girl, a bunch of enablers in here. Watch out and welcome...a slippery slope. You will be highlighting to the gawds in no time.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 23, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Hey everyone, thought I'd join in this thread.. Lol.  I love highlighters, I actually accumulated about 5 in the last two weeks.  Right now this is what I have:
> 
> Burberry optic white
> Dior glowing gardens (pinkish one)
> ...




welcome to the thread


----------



## montREALady (Apr 23, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Hey everyone, thought I'd join in this thread.. Lol.  I love highlighters, I actually accumulated about 5 in the last two weeks.  Right now this is what I have:
> 
> Burberry optic white
> Dior glowing gardens (pinkish one)
> ...



Hiiiiii boo! Good stuff. I have Monster and Champagne Pop from your list. I swatched the UD's and I want one, can't remember which one. Ha!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 23, 2016)

LOL too funny.  I need to check out the UD highlighters.  Or not.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 28, 2016)

So I don't think I like my current highlighters.  I'm looking one that adds a glow and not a sheen or shine.  I get oily, so extra sheen looks like my face is oily.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 29, 2016)

I found the wnw highlighters they are so pretty


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 29, 2016)

I was looking in my makeup drawer and I have more highlighters than blush...and my blush collection is nothing to sneeze at. I don't even wear highlighter every day!  I'm like a kid, easily amused by shiny things lol.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 29, 2016)

Tom Ford Moodlight
Chanel Camelia de Plumes
Dior Glowing Gardens-Nude and Pink
Burberry Summer Runway White (2016)
Charlotte Tilbury Norman Parkinson Dreamy Glow
MAC Oh Darling and Shaft of Gold
MAC-various powders that can be highlighters
ColourPop Releve
Becca Champagne Pop
Becca Pearl Poured
Becca Blushed Copper
Pat McGrath Skin Fetish-Nude and Gold
Various palettes/duos with highlighters

On my wish list? At least one of the new UD ones, LM, Hourglass, Jeffree Star--especially the funky colored ones.

Hi, my name is Allie, and I have a highlighter addiction.

(I thought I had already subbed, but it never pops up)


----------



## boschicka (Apr 29, 2016)

Mayanas said:


> I found the wnw highlighters they are so pretty



Did you get them both?


----------



## boschicka (Apr 29, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> I was looking in my makeup drawer and I have more highlighters than blush...and my blush collection is nothing to sneeze at. I don't even wear highlighter every day!  I'm like a kid, easily amused by shiny things lol.



Ha! You are in good company here!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 29, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Tom Ford Moodlight
> Chanel Camelia de Plumes
> Dior Glowing Gardens-Nude and Pink
> Burberry Summer Runway White (2016)
> ...



Hi, Allie!  Now that you're here, your collection will get even bigger....uh, more awesome!


----------



## Pinklaine (May 2, 2016)

My Highlighter collection:

Physicians Formula Vegas Strip Shimmer Strips
Laura Geller Baked Highlighter French Vanilla
Colourpop Monster, Hippo, Smokin N Whistles, Lunch Money, Stole the Show, Dream Catcher, Road Trip, Fanny Pack
LORAC Starlight and Moonlight
Urban Decay Sin and Aura
MAC Sunshine Pearl and Otherearthly
Hourglass Incandescent (palette), Brilliant and Iridescent Strobe Light
NARS Albatross
Benefit High Beam and Watts Up
BECCA Moon Stone (Liquid), Jaclyn Hill palette
Dior Glowing Pink
Burberry Optic White
Bobbi Brown Lilac Pink and Pink Shimmer Brick, Pink Glow
Chanel Perles et Fantaisies


Please convince me that I don't need the Pat McGrath's nude set. It looks pretty similar to Colourpop's Monster?


----------



## Monsy (May 14, 2016)

picked up two lorac HL today they are incredible! i was so pleasantly surprised


----------



## boschicka (May 14, 2016)

Monsy said:


> picked up two lorac HL today they are incredible! i was so pleasantly surprised



I've been saying this! Which ones did you get?


----------



## pinkcrush (May 14, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> So I don't think I like my current highlighters.  I'm looking one that adds a glow and not a sheen or shine.  I get oily, so extra sheen looks like my face is oily.  Any suggestions?


 MAC Taupe Shape makes a nice subdued  highlight on tan/brown skin... It parts  a subtle cool glow that u may appreciate. I got mine at a CCO. U may also benefit from using Black Radiance blush in Gingersnap, it will do the same but it is warmer. Hope this helps!


----------



## boschicka (May 17, 2016)

I ordered Illamasqua's Beyond Powder in both Epic and OMG.  I hope they are as beautiful as they look online!!!


----------



## Monsy (May 17, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I've been saying this! Which ones did you get?



daylight and starlight


----------



## boschicka (May 17, 2016)

Monsy said:


> daylight and starlight



I tried to post swatches earlier in the thread of moonlight and starlight, but I take terrible photos.  If you have time, would you mind swatching daylight?  You always take such nice pics.


----------



## Monsy (May 17, 2016)

No problem will try my best!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 17, 2016)

thanks! I'll look into it. 


pinkcrush said:


> MAC Taupe Shape makes a nice subdued  highlight on tan/brown skin... It parts  a subtle cool glow that u may appreciate. I got mine at a CCO. U may also benefit from using Black Radiance blush in Gingersnap, it will do the same but it is warmer. Hope this helps!


----------



## Monsy (May 18, 2016)

Taupe shape was LE i think 3 years.ago


----------



## leonah (May 18, 2016)

dang I'm starting to get cravings for new highlighters... swatched the gleam kit in store and it was absolutely gorgeous but I wish they were separate so I could put them in my organizer. other suggestions for new amazing highlighters?


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

THanks! When I googled to look at swatches I remembered that it was LE.  


Monsy said:


> Taupe shape was LE i think 3 years.ago


----------



## Monsy (May 18, 2016)




----------



## boschicka (May 18, 2016)

Monsy said:


> View attachment 54249



Stunning!  Thank you!


----------



## pinkcrush (May 18, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> THanks! When I googled to look at swatches I remembered that it was LE.


 Yes it is but I've seen it hanging around at the CCO near me for awhile so maybe u will find it as well... It's really subtle on brown skin which I know ur looking for. Have u tried Trace Gold??? It's really soft and pretty too


----------



## pinkcrush (May 18, 2016)

leonah said:


> dang I'm starting to get cravings for new highlighters... swatched the gleam kit in store and it was absolutely gorgeous but I wish they were separate so I could put them in my organizer. other suggestions for new amazing highlighters?


Gleam is a beautiful pallete that will go nice with ur summery peaches, corals and pinks on the lips


----------



## pinkcrush (May 18, 2016)

Just a heads up ladies! The 3 Urban Decay highlighters recently released r giving life!!! There is a white gold one, which reminds me of Opal but a tad brighter,  a peach with pink shift and a cool pink one which I picked up named Aura. Let me know if anyone would like a swatch of Aura


----------



## Monsy (May 18, 2016)

I tried them the other day and they are just average. Sin is pretty but a bit dryish... nothing spectacular about the IMO


----------



## Prettypackages (May 18, 2016)

so pretty!!!  How does it compare to the Dior and Burberry highlighters we all loved. 


Monsy said:


> View attachment 54249


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 19, 2016)

Here a pics of the exterior and interior packaging of the new Anastasia Beverly Hills Sundipped Glow Kit. The official in store release date is June 16th but some people have reportedly found the kit available for purchase already at Macy's (like @blankasalazarxo who provided the pics below) and Ulta. Although I resisted purchasing the other two Glow Kits for a long time, I caved and bought both and don't regret it so I'll have to have this kit too, lol. I'm actually more excited about this kit than I was the other ones. Are any of you ladies getting it?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 19, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here a pics of the exterior and interior packaging of the new Anastasia Beverly Hills Sundipped Glow Kit. The official in store release date is June 16th but some people have reportedly found the kit available for purchase already at Macy's (like @blankasalazarxo who provided the pics below) and Ulta. Although I resisted purchasing the other two Glow Kits for a long time, I caved and bought both and don't regret it so I'll have to have this kit too, lol. I'm actually more excited about this kit than I was the other ones. Are any of you ladies getting it?



Oh gosh, from the pan I love the look of Tourmaline even though it would probably be too dark for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 19, 2016)

I might get it.  I returned the regular glow kit b/c the two colors at the bottom were too similar to other stuff I had. I only like the bronze color in that one.  This one looks different.  Is it super glittery though? 

Allie, I wonder what Tourmaline would look like sheered out on you?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 19, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I might get it.  I returned the regular glow kit b/c the two colors at the bottom were too similar to other stuff I had. I only like the bronze color in that one.  This one looks different.  Is it super glittery though?
> 
> Allie, I wonder what Tourmaline would look like sheered out on you?




LALALALALALA I'm NOT listening!!!!! 

(Knowing my luck and given my impending low-to-no buy, probably fantastic, hahah.  What glow kit did you have?)


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2016)

Was anyone able to get the  new Becca x Jaclyn Hill collab? I'm dying to see more swatches of Persecco Pop.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 19, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Was anyone able to get the  new Becca x Jaclyn Hill collab? I'm dying to see more swatches of Persecco Pop.



Yes, and mine came today....I'm super pale, though...still want swatches?


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 19, 2016)

Here are swatches from the Sundipped Glow Kit from the same source of the first two photos I posted:






I love the swatches! I might have some potential dupes for these shades but I still want it. It's not like having dupes stopped me before, lol. I'll probably wait and get it when I can get a discount on it though when Ulta has their 20% off for Platinum members.



DILLIGAF said:


> Was anyone able to get the  new Becca x Jaclyn Hill collab? I'm dying to see more swatches of Persecco Pop.



Unfortunately, I was unable to get the face palette during the pre-release but Shars posted a link of Danielle's swatches of the whole Champagne Collection in the Sephora thread. Here's the link: http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2016/05/overview-becca-x-jaclyn-hill-champagne-collection/


----------



## Jayjayy (May 19, 2016)

I am so unmoved by this Becca collab. I regret buying that ashy old Champagne Pop in the first place and every beauty blogger gets massive Becca PR packages now, so I'm skeptical. Illamasqua has new Beyond Powders that look gorgeous.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 19, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yes, and mine came today....I'm super pale, though...still want swatches?



I DO!


----------



## boschicka (May 19, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> I am so unmoved by this Becca collab. I regret buying that ashy old Champagne Pop in the first place and every beauty blogger gets massive Becca PR packages now, so I'm skeptical. Illamasqua has new Beyond Powders that look gorgeous.
> View attachment 54287



My Illamasqua powders should be here on Tuesday.  The wait is KILLING me!!!


----------



## boschicka (May 19, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I love the swatches! I might have some potential dupes for these shades but I still want it. *It's not like having dupes stopped me before, lol*. I'll probably wait and get it when I can get a discount on it though when Ulta has their 20% off for Platinum members.



HAAAA!  This will be all of our epitaphs.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 19, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I DO!



My light sucks now, so I'll do it tomorrow.  Any comparison shades you want if I have them??


----------



## laurennnxox (May 19, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> My light sucks now, so I'll do it tomorrow.  Any comparison shades you want if I have them??



No comparisons come to mind, just curious to see your swatches! Most of the ones I've seen are on tanned YTer skin or on snapchat lol. We're a lot closer in skin tone! And yay thanks! I look forward to them.


----------



## montREALady (May 19, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Was anyone able to get the  new Becca x Jaclyn Hill collab? I'm dying to see more swatches of Persecco Pop.



I didn't bother since I don't really care for CPop and didn't want a palette with it in it. I also wanted to see more swatches on WOC and of course the day after the pre-release I saw a good one on IG. So I have until the official release to decide if I want it. Though Jeffree is launching his highlighters the day before so we'll see. Lol.


----------



## montREALady (May 19, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> I am so unmoved by this Becca collab. I regret buying that ashy old Champagne Pop in the first place and every beauty blogger gets massive Becca PR packages now, so I'm skeptical. Illamasqua has new Beyond Powders that look gorgeous.
> View attachment 54287


Hahahaaaa! Exactly! It's ashy AF! I don't reach for it at all unless I make myself!


----------



## Monsy (May 20, 2016)

LANCOME is coming out with new highlighters soon


----------



## boschicka (May 20, 2016)

Monsy said:


> LANCOME is coming out with new highlighters soon


----------



## Prettypackages (May 20, 2016)

LOL





GreenEyedAllie said:


> LALALALALALA I'm NOT listening!!!!!
> 
> (Knowing my luck and given my impending low-to-no buy, probably fantastic, hahah.  What glow kit did you have?)





Jayjayy said:


> I am so unmoved by this Becca collab. I regret buying that ashy old Champagne Pop in the first place and every beauty blogger gets massive Becca PR packages now, so I'm skeptical. Illamasqua has new Beyond Powders that look gorgeous.
> View attachment 54287


ohhh I want to check these out.  Who sells this brand now? 


boschicka said:


> My Illamasqua powders should be here on Tuesday.  The wait is KILLING me!!!


  OMG, post swatches immediately! LOL 



Monsy said:


> LANCOME is coming out with new highlighters soon


exciting!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 20, 2016)

I'm posting here and in Sephora.  The JHxBecca Glow Palette (on MAC N1, Nars Terre Nueve, NARS Mont Blanc):

Blushes:

Rose Spritz, Amaretto, Pamplemousse




Amaretto reads similar to NARS Madly on me but maybe a little darker and more brown/bronze.

Highlighters:

Prosecco Pop, Champagne Pop




The differences are subtle for sure but slightly more pronounced in person.  Prosecco is a deeper, more true gold where as Champagne is lighter and has pink tones.  I barely touched Prosecco and I had hella glow, so be aware.

Overall verdict: I think the product quality is there from the 2 products I've used so far and how they all swatched.  The sizes are pretty generous, I think.  The packaging is cute and feels nice.  The value is there and I'm happy to have it.  Awesome for ladies who do not have a poop-ton of blushes and highlighters already, but for this that do, I imagine everything except maybe Rose Spritz is pretty dupable.


----------



## leonah (May 22, 2016)

ohh I hope they make prosecco pop in regular packaging


----------



## smileyt06 (May 23, 2016)

leonah said:


> ohh I hope they make prosecco pop in regular packaging


im pretty sure they will. They always do stuff like that smh ahahahhaha


----------



## leonah (May 23, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> im pretty sure they will. They always do stuff like that smh ahahahhaha



yes I'm hoping/counting on it  I like the look of it damn I'm too weak for those golden highlighters lol


----------



## boschicka (May 23, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhh I want to check these out.  Who sells this brand now?
> OMG, post swatches immediately! LOL



My Illamasqua powders came today!!!  They feel dry and don't swatch very nicely, but they apply so smoothly, like a metallic, shimmery dream. They are less metallic than the Dior glowing gardens highlighters, but they apply so much more nicely & effortlessly for me than those do.

I purchased mine from b-glowing when they had 20% off.  The powders were available from Beauty Bay, but they seem to be sold out now.

ETA: just got an email that b-glowing is offering 25% off makeup


----------



## boschicka (May 23, 2016)

My new favorite highlighters.  Illamasqua Beyond Powders in Omg & Epic.


----------



## Vineetha (May 23, 2016)

boschicka said:


> My new favorite highlighters.  Illamasqua Beyond Powders in Omg & Epic.
> View attachment 54364


sooooo pretty!! You have convinced me


----------



## Jayjayy (May 24, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Hahahaaaa! Exactly! It's ashy AF! I don't reach for it at all unless I make myself!



LMAO! I keep swatching it and putting it back in my drawer. It does look pretty on the back of my hand tho hahaha. When she releases the new shades as singles (inevitably) I'll take another peek. 



boschicka said:


> My new favorite highlighters.  Illamasqua Beyond Powders in Omg & Epic.
> View attachment 54364



*drool* I want them both!! Do you know if they're LE? Dang $45 is expensive but the colors are beautiful! With the discount I think I'm gonna order them before I can talk myself out of it lol


----------



## montREALady (May 24, 2016)

leonah said:


> ohh I hope they make prosecco pop in regular packaging





smileyt06 said:


> im pretty sure they will. They always do stuff like that smh ahahahhaha





leonah said:


> yes I'm hoping/counting on it  I like the look of it damn I'm too weak for those golden highlighters lol





Jayjayy said:


> LMAO! I keep swatching it and putting it back in my drawer. It does look pretty on the back of my hand tho hahaha. When she releases the new shades as singles (inevitably) I'll take another peek.
> 
> 
> 
> *drool* I want them both!! Do you know if they're LE? Dang $45 is expensive but the colors are beautiful! With the discount I think I'm gonna order them before I can talk myself out of it lol



Apparently Jaclyn said they won't be releasing it as a single. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 24, 2016)

thank you!!!  You've convinced me as well.  





boschicka said:


> My Illamasqua powders came today!!!  They feel dry and don't swatch very nicely, but they apply so smoothly, like a metallic, shimmery dream. They are less metallic than the Dior glowing gardens highlighters, but they apply so much more nicely & effortlessly for me than those do.
> 
> I purchased mine from b-glowing when they had 20% off.  The powders were available from Beauty Bay, but they seem to be sold out now.
> 
> ETA: just got an email that b-glowing is offering 25% off makeup


----------



## Prettypackages (May 24, 2016)

n/m


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 24, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Apparently Jaclyn said they won't be releasing it as a single. We'll see I guess.



I'll believe it when I see it.  She and Becca want those sweet, sweet dolla bills too much.  They want to sell these, then convince die-hard fans and/or people who miss the palette that they need the single.  That, or it will be re-released in even more LE palettes.  Call me cynical. 

I do not care for her, myself, from what little I've seen, but I do enjoy the products she's worked on with Becca, so :shrugs:


----------



## Jayjayy (May 24, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.  She and Becca want those sweet, sweet dolla bills too much.  They want to sell these, then convince die-hard fans and/or people who miss the palette that they need the single.  That, or it will be re-released in even more LE palettes.  Call me cynical.
> 
> I do not care for her, myself, from what little I've seen, but I do enjoy the products she's worked on with Becca, so :shrugs:



Agree 100%. Becca gives out so much PR it's difficult for me to buy anything full price. We'll see how the stock looks during the next sale. I'm drowning in highlighters as it is!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 25, 2016)

you know what, they'll come out with singles for pro kits. LOL  





GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.  She and Becca want those sweet, sweet dolla bills too much.  They want to sell these, then convince die-hard fans and/or people who miss the palette that they need the single.  That, or it will be re-released in even more LE palettes.  Call me cynical.
> 
> I do not care for her, myself, from what little I've seen, but I do enjoy the products she's worked on with Becca, so :shrugs:


----------



## leonah (May 25, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.  She and Becca want those sweet, sweet dolla bills too much.  They want to sell these, then convince die-hard fans and/or people who miss the palette that they need the single.  That, or it will be re-released in even more LE palettes.  Call me cynical.
> 
> I do not care for her, myself, from what little I've seen, but I do enjoy the products she's worked on with Becca, so :shrugs:



yeah they basically said that before and then they released both pearl and champagne pop as perm singles.. we will see after the hype is starting to tone down that's usually when they hit with the singles instead to hype it up once again


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 25, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here a pics of the exterior and interior packaging of the new Anastasia Beverly Hills Sundipped Glow Kit. The official in store release date is June 16th but some people have reportedly found the kit available for purchase already at Macy's (like @blankasalazarxo who provided the pics below) and Ulta. Although I resisted purchasing the other two Glow Kits for a long time, I caved and bought both and don't regret it so I'll have to have this kit too, lol. I'm actually more excited about this kit than I was the other ones. Are any of you ladies getting it?



I have no interest in the other two ABH Glow Kits but this one seems to be calling my name.  Thanks for the pic!



GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm posting here and in Sephora.  The JHxBecca Glow Palette (on MAC N1, Nars Terre Nueve, NARS Mont Blanc):
> 
> Blushes:
> 
> ...





leonah said:


> ohh I hope they make prosecco pop in regular packaging



Prosecco Pop is really the only reasons I want this palette so it would be great if they made it in regular packaging.  I love Champagne Pop but I know with my rather large highlight collection, the chances of ever needing a second one are slim.  The blushes don't really interest me so I can't decide if I should spend the money just to get the one highlighter.  Thanks for the swatches!



boschicka said:


> My new favorite highlighters.  Illamasqua Beyond Powders in Omg & Epic.
> View attachment 54364



These look so pretty.  May need to purchase because a girl can never have too many highlighters.  LOL!  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## boschicka (May 25, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> *drool* I want them both!! Do you know if they're LE? Dang $45 is expensive but the colors are beautiful! With the discount I think I'm gonna order them before I can talk myself out of it lol



Sorry, I don't know if they're limited edition.  25% off is a sweet discount for sure.

I picked up two colors of the Kevyn Aucoin Celestial Powder.  I have candlelight and have been wanting starlight, but when I went to grab that one, I saw there's a new THIRD color in sunlight.  So now I'll have all three!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 25, 2016)

leonah said:


> yeah they basically said that before and then they released both pearl and champagne pop as perm singles.. we will see after the hype is starting to tone down that's usually when they hit with the singles instead to hype it up once again



They also rereleased Blushed Copper but as a blush, lol. I personally think they're going to make Prosecco Pop permanent as well once the face palette sells out and the Jaclyn Hill fans start complaining about missing out on the palette in the review section, lol. 



Jayjayy said:


> I am so unmoved by this Becca collab. I regret buying that ashy old Champagne Pop in the first place and every beauty blogger gets massive Becca PR packages now, so I'm skeptical. Illamasqua has new Beyond Powders that look gorgeous.
> View attachment 54287





montREALady said:


> I didn't bother since I don't really care for CPop and didn't want a palette with it in it. I also wanted to see more swatches on WOC and of course the day after the pre-release I saw a good one on IG. So I have until the official release to decide if I want it. Though Jeffree is launching his highlighters the day before so we'll see. Lol.



I'm sorry to hear that you ladies don't like the Champagne Pops you purchased. I wouldn't consider it my favorite Becca highlighter but I think it looks nice on darker skin tones when applied lightly. I wore it yesterday (I put on too much though and had to blend it out for a while to get it to look more subtle) and my mother thought it looked nice so I think I'm going to get the palette since I do want to get it for Prosecco Pop and the blushes.



boschicka said:


> My new favorite highlighters.  Illamasqua Beyond Powders in Omg & Epic.
> View attachment 54364



Those look gorgeous! I might have to check them out!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 25, 2016)

I posted this in the BECCA Cosmetics thread but wanted to post here just in case anyone was interested. Here are swatches of the BECCA x Jaclyn Hill Face and Eyeshadow Palettes, respectively, courtesy of @thefancyface on instagram (I know the eyeshadow palette pic doesn't technically belong in this thread but I included it for convenience should anyone want to see the eyeshadow palette as well without having to look in both threads to see a picture of both palettes:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Sorry, I don't know if they're limited edition.  25% off is a sweet discount for sure.
> 
> I picked up two colors of the Kevyn Aucoin Celestial Powder.  I have candlelight and have been wanting starlight, but when I went to grab that one, I saw there's a new THIRD color in sunlight.  So now I'll have all three!



I adore you, bos!  You're the only one that can make my recent spending frenzy look totally reasonable...well, maybe elegant, too!


----------



## boschicka (May 25, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I adore you, bos!  You're the only one that can make my recent spending frenzy look totally reasonable...well, maybe elegant, too!



  I just do what I can to help others feel better about themselves!


----------



## NaomiH (May 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> My new favorite highlighters.  Illamasqua Beyond Powders in Omg & Epic.
> View attachment 54364



These are beautiful!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 25, 2016)

Allie, thank you, I ordered my powders!!


----------



## Vineetha (May 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I just do what I can to help others feel better about themselves!


You sure do A new KA highlight you say I have been on KA kick lately  Their new blushes are amazing esp Helena. Its my current fav blush and i make sure to profess my love every chance i get


----------



## boschicka (May 25, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> You sure do A new KA highlight you say I have been on KA kick lately  Their new blushes are amazing esp Helena. Its my current fav blush and i make sure to profess my love every chance i get



I just got Helena this month, but haven't tried it yet. Tomorrow it is!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 26, 2016)

Here are swatches of the Prosecco Pop and the permanent products in the BECCA x Jaclyn Hill Champagne Collection on darker skin courtesy of @thefancyface on instagram:

From left to right: Prosecco Pop, Champagne Pop (Pressed), Champagne Pop (Poured), Champagne Pop (Liquid)


----------



## montREALady (May 26, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Here are swatches of the Prosecco Pop and the permanent products in the BECCA x Jaclyn Hill Champagne Collection on darker skin courtesy of @thefancyface on instagram:
> 
> From left to right: Prosecco Pop, Champagne Pop (Pressed), Champagne Pop (Poured), Champagne Pop (Liquid)


Oh be quiet bad influence!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 26, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Oh be quiet bad influence!!


'

Lol, I've posted these pictures in like two or three threads already. I'm on mission, lol.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 26, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> '
> 
> Lol, I've posted these pictures in like two or three threads already. I'm on mission, lol.



LOL I've noticed this. I wonder how many people you've influenced. These swatches are so beautiful!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 26, 2016)

Artist Couture is releasing a new Diamond Glow Powder. The name hasn't been revealed yet but I'm assuming it will be announced when it is launched on their website on June 2nd. The photo is courtesy of @artistcouture:









laurennnxox said:


> LOL I've noticed this. I wonder how many people you've influenced. These swatches are so beautiful!



Lol, I've posted pictures in this thread, the BECCA thread, and the Sephora thread. I'd be curious to know how many people caved and bought anything in the collection due to my spamming. These swatches convinced me to buy the products so I figured it would probably convince others as well, lol.


----------



## boschicka (May 26, 2016)

I actually skipped the Becca palette.  I was fully prepared to buy it today, and then I realized I don't actually like the blush colors and I have champagne pop, so what am I doing with my life?!?  I even have a Sephora gift card!  I also have a Nordies gift card that I didn't immediately spend.  I must not be feeling well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> My new favorite highlighters.  Illamasqua Beyond Powders in Omg & Epic.
> View attachment 54364



I wish I had seen these before I got that J H Palette. 
Who's still selling Illamasqua in North America?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I actually skipped the Becca palette.  I was fully prepared to buy it today, and then I realized I don't actually like the blush colors and I have champagne pop, so what am I doing with my life?!?  I even have a Sephora gift card!  I also have a Nordies gift card that I didn't immediately spend.  I must not be feeling well.



  You must be super sick!  Quick!  To the ER!


----------



## boschicka (May 26, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You must be super sick!  Quick!  To the ER!


----------



## montREALady (May 26, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Artist Couture is releasing a new Diamond Glow Powder. The name hasn't been revealed yet but I'm assuming it will be announced when it is launched on their website on June 2nd. The photo is courtesy of @artistcouture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boschicka said:


> I actually skipped the Becca palette.  I was fully prepared to buy it today, and then I realized I don't actually like the blush colors and I have champagne pop, so what am I doing with my life?!?  I even have a Sephora gift card!  I also have a Nordies gift card that I didn't immediately spend.  I must not be feeling well.



Total opposite here, had zero intentions of getting it and Britt puts up gorg swatches on a WOC and I'm suddenly buying it!! Despite not caring for CP! I figure returning if I don't like it is better than buyer's remorse and never knowing.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 1, 2016)

Snooping around on Nordies and saw 3 new highlighters from Bobbi Brown on pre-order. Hmm!

I'm drawn to two of the shades, but wish there was more information about them online. No shade description on the site.


----------



## Shars (Jun 1, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Snooping around on Nordies and saw 3 new highlighters from Bobbi Brown on pre-order. Hmm!
> 
> I'm drawn to two of the shades, but wish there was more information about them online. No shade description on the site.



*runs to peek*

I like the look of the pics of Sunset Glow and Afternoon Glow but Lord KNOWS I need no more highlighters!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 1, 2016)

Shars said:


> *runs to peek*
> 
> I like the look of the pics of Sunset Glow and Afternoon Glow but* Lord KNOWS I need no more highlighters!  *Said no one ever!!




Fixed it for you


----------



## Shars (Jun 1, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Fixed it for you



I knew I could always count on you! LOL!


----------



## montREALady (Jun 1, 2016)

Shars said:


> *runs to peek*
> 
> I like the look of the pics of Sunset Glow and Afternoon Glow but Lord KNOWS I need no more highlighters!





DILLIGAF said:


> Fixed it for you



Lollll! They do look good. I'm not a huge fan of their formula though.


----------



## montREALady (Jun 1, 2016)

[video=youtube;FkSjDa409q0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkSjDa409q0[/video]



[video=youtube;Qk8oFDD94aw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk8oFDD94aw[/video]

Both great purchases but you see that Sun Dipped?? I can't. ??????


----------



## montREALady (Jun 2, 2016)

Since I'm here. JS Peach Goddess:






[video=youtube;OXQ7qW5E0xs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXQ7qW5E0xs[/video]




Doesn't come across peachy on my skintone. Just gold. It's a popping highlighter and that pan is humongous though. Consistency to me is like a cross between powder and ColourPop, more so powder. It's not powdery/dusty. I can't even explain it. I used my RT Setting Brush. Had to work/buff/blend it in with my Elf small stipple, which I always do with highlighters but I found a little more with this one because of the consistency.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 2, 2016)

montREALady said:


> View attachment 54520
> 
> [video=youtube;FkSjDa409q0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkSjDa409q0[/video]


*The Becca palette is very nice! BUT I am still not sold on JH. I will hold out for a non, YT branded release. Fingers crossed...please Becca please?!!*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *The Becca palette is very nice! BUT I am still not sold on JH. I will hold out for a non, YT branded release. Fingers crossed...please Becca please?!!*



I'm not in love with her either, but the palette is REALLY GOOD.  I wouldn't hold out just because of her (and didn't, lol!).


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm not in love with her either, but the palette is REALLY GOOD.  I wouldn't hold out just because of her (and didn't, lol!).



*Ooooh! You enbabler, you!  ~  We'll see. 

I've been making great use of my Benefit Cheekathon, NARS, Dior & myriad of MSF to get all good & glowy...but then Hourglass went and did this:
*


*Custom palettes were originally only available at the flagship store, but now are available online, $70.00 
I still have no Hourglass in my stash. eta:  I am seeing a $62 combo on Sephora that looks nice.*


----------



## montREALady (Jun 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *The Becca palette is very nice! BUT I am still not sold on JH. I will hold out for a non, YT branded release. Fingers crossed...please Becca please?!!*





GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm not in love with her either, but the palette is REALLY GOOD.  I wouldn't hold out just because of her (and didn't, lol!).


I never even looked at one of her videos, lol! I love this palette...tbh, the last two days I've only rushed to use the blushes (today it's Amaretto w/Rose Spritz). I need to try Prosecco, maybe tomorrow. 



fur4elise said:


> *Ooooh! You enbabler, you!  ~  We'll see.
> 
> I've been making great use of my Benefit Cheekathon, NARS, Dior & myriad of MSF to get all good & glowy...but then Hourglass went and did this:
> *
> ...


Me neither, they're usually not as obscene as I like my highlighters


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 2, 2016)

montREALady said:


> I never even looked at one of her videos, lol! I love this palette...tbh, the last two days I've only rushed to use the blushes (today it's Amaretto w/Rose Spritz). I need to try Prosecco, maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Me neither, they're usually not as obscene as I like my highlighters



*Y'all are giving the FOMO feels! LOL! ~ I do have a few "obscene" highlighters in my stash, so subtle might not be too bad...then again I love sparkly shiny!*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Y'all are giving the FOMO feels! LOL! ~ I do have a few "obscene" highlighters in my stash, so subtle might not be too bad...then again I love sparkly shiny!*


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


>



*LOL! I added it to my  list and signed up for a "back in stock" email...What the hey! We only get to sparkle in this life, might as well go hard! *


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 2, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Snooping around on Nordies and saw 3 new highlighters from Bobbi Brown on pre-order. Hmm!
> 
> I'm drawn to two of the shades, but wish there was more information about them online. No shade description on the site.



Thank you for mentioning the BB Highlighters.  They're available on the BB site and there are color descriptions as well.  All three sound interesting so I may have to order them all.  LOL!  #highlighterwhore



DILLIGAF said:


> Fixed it for you



LOL!  Highlighters seem to be all I want to buy lately!  #neverenoughhighlighters



montREALady said:


> I never even looked at one of her videos, lol! I love this palette...tbh, the last two days I've only rushed to use the blushes (today it's Amaretto w/Rose Spritz). I need to try Prosecco, maybe tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Me neither, they're usually not as obscene as I like my highlighters



There is nothing like a good, obscene highlighter but, I have to admit, the 3 I have from Hourglass are fairly obscene just not as bad as some others in the collection. And thank you for the ABH Sun Dipped swatches.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jun 2, 2016)

Artist Couture has restocked all of the Diamond Glow Powders on their website including the new shade, now named Coco Bling. It's described as a light silver iridescence. Since I have all of their Diamond Glow Powders, I'll eventually be adding this one to the collection. BTW, Broadway, which used to be exclusive to Ricky's NYC Broadway location is also available on their website. I have it already but just in case others were unaware, it's easier to get your hands on now.



boschicka said:


> I actually skipped the Becca palette.  I was fully prepared to buy it today, and then I realized I don't actually like the blush colors and I have champagne pop, so what am I doing with my life?!?  I even have a Sephora gift card!  I also have a Nordies gift card that I didn't immediately spend.  I must not be feeling well.



You must not have been feeling well. There's no other explanation for it, lol.



montREALady said:


> Total opposite here, had zero intentions of getting it and Britt puts up gorg swatches on a WOC and I'm suddenly buying it!! Despite not caring for CP! I figure returning if I don't like it is better than buyer's remorse and never knowing.



I'm so glad that I was able to convince you to get it because now you love it, lol. My mother wanted it at first and then when I asked her if she still wanted it the day it launched, she told me no. Now that she's seen it in person since I got it on Tuesday, she wants it again, lol. So I'll be camped on the website on the 16th to get it for her, lol. 



laurennnxox said:


> Snooping around on Nordies and saw 3 new highlighters from Bobbi Brown on pre-order. Hmm!
> 
> I'm drawn to two of the shades, but wish there was more information about them online. No shade description on the site.



Thanks for the headsup! I went to the website and saw them. They look beautiful. I'm most drawn to two of the shades too but I would probably get all 3 since they all look nice, lol. 



Shars said:


> *runs to peek*
> 
> I like the look of the pics of Sunset Glow and Afternoon Glow but Lord KNOWS I need no more highlighters!



I'm in the same boat but I don't think not needing more is going to stop us or anyone else in this thread, lol.



montREALady said:


> View attachment 54520
> 
> [video=youtube;FkSjDa409q0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkSjDa409q0[/video]
> 
> ...



These swatches are absolutely gorgeous! I almost regret not getting Sun Dipped when it was on the site. I went to Macy's today to do a return and completely forgot to check to see if it was available. I don't know if I would have purchased it if they had it but I definitely would have swatched at least. I did think to check when I made a return to Sephora but they didn't have any Glow Kits available.



GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm not in love with her either, but the palette is REALLY GOOD.  I wouldn't hold out just because of her (and didn't, lol!).



I'm indifferent about Jaclyn but I'm a fan of BECCA's products so I agree. The palette is gorgeous with or without her name attached to it so it's definitely worth it to buy if you like the product. 



montREALady said:


> I never even looked at one of her videos, lol! I love this palette...tbh, the last two days I've only rushed to use the blushes (today it's Amaretto w/Rose Spritz). I need to try Prosecco, maybe tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Me neither, they're usually not as obscene as I like my highlighters



Lol, I've watched some of her videos before but I'm not a fan, lol. I don't like or dislike her. I didn't even know who she was when I first heard about Champagne Pop but I bought it because I buy all of BECCA's highlighters, lol. The face palette itself is gorgeous regardless. 



ARmakeupjunkie said:


> Thank you for mentioning the BB Highlighters.  They're available on the BB site and there are color descriptions as well.  All three sound interesting so I may have to order them all.  LOL!  #highlighterwhore
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Highlighters seem to be all I want to buy lately!  #neverenoughhighlighters



Thanks for mentioning that they are also available on Bobbi Brown's website. Between the beautiful shades themselves and the fact that they're limited edition, I might have to buy them all. I've mostly been on an eyeshadow palette kick but I can never resist a highlighter, lol. That's exactly why we're in this thread in the first place.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 2, 2016)

OH Montreal, Becca and Jhill should pay you for those swatches.  THey have even convinced me. 

I was going to say something else and completely forgot.  Oh well...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 2, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Fixed it for you





fur4elise said:


> *LOL! I added it to my  list and signed up for a "back in stock" email...What the hey! We only get to sparkle in this life, might as well go hard! *
> View attachment 54531



YAASS!



Prettypackages said:


> OH Montreal, Becca and Jhill should pay you for those swatches.  THey have even convinced me.
> 
> I was going to say something else and completely forgot.  Oh well...



They really do look stunning on her.  I have the palette and love it on me, but when I saw those pics, I was like 'Oh my!'


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jun 3, 2016)

Messy and bad lighting but Sunset Glow (the pink one) is my new favorite!!

Sunset Glow, Telluride Glow






Sunset, Telluride, Cover FX Candlelight Drops
View attachment 54557


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 4, 2016)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Messy and bad lighting but Sunset Glow (the pink one) is my new favorite!!
> 
> Sunset Glow, Telluride Glow
> View attachment 54555
> ...


*
I missed out on the pink Dior Glowing Gardens and that BB Sunset Glow is very very pretty! 

The CoverFX looks subtle and I like that! I tried the Becca SP Liquid(Rose Gold) a couple ways and it just gave me the oilies! I'm hoping the CFX will be a better fit. I actually like the look of Candlelight, Sunlight & Sunset.  Once they are in store I'll grab some samples to try. In fact I am testing a sample their Natural Finish Oil Free Foundation this weekend (the HG foundation for summer hunt continues!).*


----------



## Monsy (Jun 4, 2016)

dior is probably coming back based on the look of the highlighter from the fall collection


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 4, 2016)

Monsy said:


> dior is probably coming back based on the look of the highlighter from the fall collection


*Aaaaah! Now see, I may have to hold onto my pennies for that! I love my Nude Glowing Gardens! It just feels so special when I get it out of its box and little pouch. *


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi y'all! Long time no talk .. I've been super busy! But I went to Sephora today and picked up the Bobbi Brown beach shimmer powder in 'Bikini Bronze' and I thought of you guys IMMEDIATELY. No one else appreciates its beauty!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 5, 2016)

I picked up my 3rd Black up Sublime Powder today at the Sephora event.  I now have 1,2, and 4.  I can almost never find it in stock at other Sephoras in the area.  The perks of going to a brand new store.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 5, 2016)

*Yup! I am loving the look of the BB Sunset Glow! *


----------



## jaymuse (Jun 5, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I picked up my 3rd Black up Sublime Powder today at the Sephora event.  I now have 1,2, and 4.  I can almost never find it in stock at other Sephoras in the area.  The perks of going to a brand new store.



2 is my fav!


----------



## leonah (Jun 6, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 54576
> 
> *Yup! I am loving the look of the BB Sunset Glow! *
> View attachment 54577



ugh. I want them all.


----------



## bybare (Jun 6, 2016)

I use Morphe M438 brush only with jS highlighters and they blend perfect. I was searching for ABH sun dipp and this thread pulled up and had to subscribe!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 6, 2016)

leonah said:


> ugh. I want them all.



*I know right!?! I have no BB in my stash and of the 3 the pink is really calling my name! lol!*


----------



## Monsy (Jun 6, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BGPtxXgDIsY/?taken-by=technocupcake


----------



## montREALady (Jun 6, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Artist Couture has restocked all of the Diamond Glow Powders on their website including the new shade, now named Coco Bling. It's described as a light silver iridescence. Since I have all of their Diamond Glow Powders, I'll eventually be adding this one to the collection. BTW, Broadway, which used to be exclusive to Ricky's NYC Broadway location is also available on their website. I have it already but just in case others were unaware, it's easier to get your hands on now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks for encouraging me, lol. I'm wearing it again today, hahaha. Pamplemousse blush and Summer highlighter from the ABH kit. You need to try to get that one. Very flattering on dark skin. BB Sunset looks pretty but I'm afraid it will be just gold on me. It actually looks like it may be similar to JS Peach Goddess?



Prettypackages said:


> OH Montreal, Becca and Jhill should pay you for those swatches.  THey have even convinced me.
> 
> I was going to say something else and completely forgot.  Oh well...


Hahahaaa! Thanks!




NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Messy and bad lighting but Sunset Glow (the pink one) is my new favorite!!
> 
> Sunset Glow, Telluride Glow
> View attachment 54555
> ...


I can't tell in your pic, but does Sunset come over as gold on you or can you see that it's pink? Have you tried it on your face? I always buy pink-in-the-pan highlighters with hopes that they will be more pink and they always lean gold.


----------



## Shars (Jun 6, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I picked up my 3rd Black up Sublime Powder today at the Sephora event.  I now have 1,2, and 4.  I can almost never find it in stock at other Sephoras in the area.  The perks of going to a brand new store.



I might need 1, 2 and 4 and you might need #5... just saying!
Their contour/highlight duos are gorgeous as well. I bought one (I think #3) and the highlight portion is split into a flat matte highlight and a shimmery highlight. I love that they did that!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 7, 2016)

Shars said:


> I might need 1, 2 and 4 and you might need #5... just saying!
> Their contour/highlight duos are gorgeous as well. I bought one (I think #3) and the highlight portion is split into a flat matte highlight and a shimmery highlight. I love that they did that!



You know it doesn't take much to get me highlighter shopping.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jun 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Yes, thanks for encouraging me, lol. I'm wearing it again today, hahaha. Pamplemousse blush and Summer highlighter from the ABH kit. You need to try to get that one. Very flattering on dark skin. BB Sunset looks pretty but I'm afraid it will be just gold on me. It actually looks like it may be similar to JS Peach Goddess?
> 
> 
> Hahahaaa! Thanks!
> ...



Im sorry I'm so late. The picture does it no justice but it's a golden pink on my skintone; the pink is noticeable bough. I would imagine on a lighter complexion it would be more prominent of course.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 7, 2016)

Monsy said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BGPtxXgDIsY/?taken-by=technocupcake


*When I saw this, I immediately thought of this!*


*From MAC Colour Craft - Triple Fusion MSF! Good lord, that release was in 2009. Sure enough I went into my drawer and there it was. Immediate want/lust sated for the moment. I'll make use of my MAC for now. *


----------



## Monsy (Jun 7, 2016)

i think i have it too
and smooth merge

and i also love blonde and readhead msfs they are also from 2009


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 7, 2016)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Messy and bad lighting but Sunset Glow (the pink one) is my new favorite!!
> 
> Sunset Glow, Telluride Glow
> View attachment 54555
> ...



Thank you for the pics!  Sunset Glow looks so pretty!  Can't wait until these arrive!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *When I saw this, I immediately thought of this!*
> View attachment 54618
> 
> 
> *From MAC Colour Craft - Triple Fusion MSF! Good lord, that release was in 2009. Sure enough I went into my drawer and there it was. Immediate want/lust sated for the moment. I'll make use of my MAC for now. *



I may have this one too.  I don't think it is as smooth and may be more sheer but I haven't pulled it out in ages.  Good eye!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 7, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I may have this one too. * I don't think it is as smooth and may be more sheer *but I haven't pulled it out in ages.  Good eye!



Thinking the same thing, so the BB is clearly a must!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 7, 2016)

Monsy said:


> i think i have it too
> and smooth merge. and i also love blonde and redhead msfs they are also from 2009



*I'll have to look in my stash but I don't think I have Smooth Merge. Having never swatched a BB product I could not say anything about texture.   I am content for the meantime to actually use something I forgot about.  ~ LOL! I have Brunette from that 2009 collection. I have made a serious dent in that MSF over the years. Still one of my favorites for sure!*


----------



## Shars (Jun 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I'll have to look in my stash but I don't think I have Smooth Merge. Having never swatched a BB product I could not say anything about texture.   I am content for the meantime to actually use something I forgot about.  ~ LOL! I have Brunette from that 2009 collection. I have made a serious dent in that MSF over the years. Still one of my favorites for sure!*



Ohh girl you need at least ONE BB shimmer brick in  your life! If you live near a CCO I'd say grab one there at the 30% off.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 7, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I picked up my 3rd Black up Sublime Powder today at the Sephora event.  I now have 1,2, and 4.  I can almost never find it in stock at other Sephoras in the area.  The perks of going to a brand new store.


is there sublime powder just a highlighter? 



Shars said:


> Ohh girl you need at least ONE BB shimmer brick in  your life! If you live near a CCO I'd say grab one there at the 30% off.


hmm might have to go to my cco tomorow.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 8, 2016)

Shars said:


> Ohh _*girl you need at least ONE BB shimmer brick in  your life!*_ If you live near a CCO I'd say grab one there at the 30% off.



*On your & boschicka's recommendation, I have it on my lust list  

I wish I had a CCO near me...We even got a brand new Tanger Outlet last year in Grand Rapids and no joy there!  

I do have the $30 off $80.00 purchase Gilt certificate for Bobbi Brown (Shout out to go to gilt.com and get you some! I believe it ends on June 12th) and have been taking a peek around the site. Suggestions on a shimmer brick? Of course the Sunset Glow is still calling my name...lol 

eta: Oooooh Nectar is pretty! So is Coral. They both fall into the cheek colors I have been loving of late! *


----------



## montREALady (Jun 8, 2016)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Im sorry I'm so late. The picture does it no justice but it's a golden pink on my skintone; the pink is noticeable bough. I would imagine on a lighter complexion it would be more prominent of course.



Thanks!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 8, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *On your & boschicka's recommendation, I have it on my lust list
> Suggestions on a shimmer brick? *



sandstone
nectar
pink quartz


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 8, 2016)

Monsy said:


> sandstone, nectar, pink quartz



*Thanks lady! Muah! *



(The glitter kiss lips are my new favorite emoticon )


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 8, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *On your & boschicka's recommendation, I have it on my lust list
> 
> I wish I had a CCO near me...We even got a brand new Tanger Outlet last year in Grand Rapids and no joy there!
> 
> ...



Oh I got that, too!  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *On your & boschicka's recommendation, I have it on my lust list
> 
> I wish I had a CCO near me...We even got a brand new Tanger Outlet last year in Grand Rapids and no joy there!
> 
> ...



Ooohh I love those GILT offers like that. I have Lilac Rose (which I think was LE but I bought it from a CCO) and Apricot. Love both of them! My next one to get is Nectar! I think you'd love that one too.



Prettypackages said:


> is there sublime powder just a highlighter?
> 
> 
> hmm might have to go to my cco tomorow.



I have the #5 and because of the shade it's more like a bronzer on me but it just gives such a beautiful glow. It's hard to describe and you won't notice it in photographs. The others are more lit from within shades and depending on the one you get, you could use them all over.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 8, 2016)

OK, cool.  I'll order one and see ow I like it.


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> OK, cool.  I'll order one and see ow I like it.



They have a 30% off sale going on right now if you order from their website! The code is NEWWEBSITE.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you.  

Have you guys seen the CInema Secret Ultralucent Illuminating powder and Danessa Myrics powders (Shars didn't you get those), I thought they might be like those.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2016)

so then the closest CCO to you would be Michigan City, IN?  Wait, let me do some digging I thought there was another outlet in Michigan? 
Looks like Birch Run is the only pulling up.  Years ago my cousins and I were obsessed with hitting up Coach Outlets, I thought there was one closer to Grand Rapids and would have a CCO. 

I hate my CCO though.  The older lady watches me like a freaking hawk when I'm in there. I'm like you have one more time to ask if I need help, and stop watching me.  You're making me nervous. I know what I'm looking at and if I need help.  #random  I know. LOL 


fur4elise said:


> *On your & boschicka's recommendation, I have it on my lust list
> 
> I wish I had a CCO near me...We even got a brand new Tanger Outlet last year in Grand Rapids and no joy there!
> 
> ...


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 9, 2016)

Shars said:


> Ohh girl you need at least ONE BB shimmer brick in  your life! If you live near a CCO I'd say grab one there at the 30% off.



Yes!  Could not have said it better myself!  I freaking love BB Shimmer Bricks!  If I could only have one highlighter, it would be BB Brownie Shimmer Brick! It has always been my favorite highlighter and favorite shimmer brick!  It was limited edition and long gone but maybe one day she will bring it back. 



Prettypackages said:


> so then the closest CCO to you would be Michigan City, IN?  Wait, let me do some digging I thought there was another outlet in Michigan?
> Looks like Birch Run is the only pulling up.  Years ago my cousins and I were obsessed with hitting up Coach Outlets, I thought there was one closer to Grand Rapids and would have a CCO.
> 
> I hate my CCO though.  The older lady watches me like a freaking hawk when I'm in there. I'm like you have one more time to ask if I need help, and stop watching me.  You're making me nervous. I know what I'm looking at and if I need help.  #random  I know. LOL



That made me laugh!  I hate when SAs always ask if I need help after I have told them I'm just looking or I'm fine.  LOL!  The closest CCO to me is over 4 hours away in another state but, anytime I am near one when traveling, I make a point to get to it.


----------



## Mazi (Jun 9, 2016)

The blogger reallyree has swatches up of a few items from bobbi brown collection including the pink highlighter


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 10, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> so then the closest CCO to you would be Michigan City, IN?  Wait, let me do some digging I thought there was another outlet in Michigan? *Looks like Birch Run is the only pulling up.*  Years ago my cousins and I were obsessed with hitting up Coach Outlets, I thought there was one closer to Grand Rapids and would have a CCO.
> 
> I hate my CCO though.  The older lady watches me like a freaking hawk when I'm in there. I'm like you have one more time to ask if I need help, and stop watching me.  You're making me nervous. I know what I'm looking at and if I need help.  #random  I know. LOL



*Ah. So there is a Cosmetic Company Store at Birch Run! I did not know this! It is only about 2 hours away (closer to Detroit than G.R.).The next time I am a free bee, I will take a little day trip to do some shopping. In fact, I have to burn a couple vacation days before July 1 or I lose them. I hate taking days off to do nothing...*


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 10, 2016)

I pick up ice cold highlighter I didn't think I would like it on me but I love it also I love king tut


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I'll have to look in my stash but I don't think I have Smooth Merge. Having never swatched a BB product I could not say anything about texture.   I am content for the meantime to actually use something I forgot about.  ~ LOL! I have Brunette from that 2009 collection. I have made a serious dent in that MSF over the years. Still one of my favorites for sure!*



Yes.  I think Mac was definitely the pioneer when it came to bringing highlighter to the masses.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 11, 2016)

allthingsglam said:


> I pick up ice cold highlighter I didn't think I would like it on me but I love it also I love king tut



Curious about these.  Glad you are enjoying them.


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Have you guys seen the CInema Secret Ultralucent Illuminating powder and Danessa Myrics powders (Shars didn't you get those), I thought they might be like those.



I'm trying to remember if I saw the Cinema Secret ones at the show but if I did they don't stand out in my mind. Yes, I picked up some of the Danessa Myricks ones! I still owe you swatches but I need to get out of the work cave in daylight in order to do them *sigh*



ARmakeupjunkie said:


> Yes!  Could not have said it better myself!  *I freaking love BB Shimmer Bricks!*  If I could only have one highlighter, it would be BB Brownie Shimmer Brick! It has always been my favorite highlighter and favorite shimmer brick!  It was limited edition and long gone but maybe one day she will bring it back.
> 
> 
> 
> That made me laugh!  I hate when SAs always ask if I need help after I have told them I'm just looking or I'm fine.  LOL!  The closest CCO to me is over 4 hours away in another state but, *anytime I am near one when traveling, I make a point to get to it.*



Yessss!!! Shimmer bricks are soo beautiful. I'm actually wearing one called Lilac Rose today that I picked up at a CCO in the DMV area last winter. It's sooo beautiful and I think it came with a brush (which I don't use).

I always make sure and google CCOs whenever I'm planning a trip as well and somehow work in that mall. It's a sickness but I love it haha. Even better if there's a Lancome Outlet as well (Designer Fragrances) as then you get the Giorgio Armani, YSL, Urban Decay, Lancome and all that stuff discounted as well.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 14, 2016)

These new Cover FX highlighters are liquid GOLD!!! Top swatches are Sunlight and bottom swatches are Candlelight! Not oily at all, dries down completely, long wearing and they blend out seamlessly! Surprisingly, you can wear these subtly or Boom bam boom in yo face packed with a punch seen from space! Highly recommend!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 14, 2016)

YarahFlower said:


> These new Cover FX highlighters are liquid GOLD!!! Top swatches are Sunlight and bottom swatches are Candlelight! Not oily at all, dries down completely, long wearing and they blend out seamlessly! Surprisingly, you can wear these subtly or Boom bam boom in yo face packed with a punch seen from space! Highly recommend!
> View attachment 54779



*Thank you for the swatches and review! Not oily and drying down sounds awesome for my finicky combo skin. Those are gorgeous!  Candlelight!*


----------



## YarahFlower (Jun 15, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Thank you for the swatches and review! Not oily and drying down sounds awesome for my finicky combo skin. Those are gorgeous!  Candlelight!*



You're welcome  they are easily a favorite of mine now! I thought they might be oily because of the fluidity, but I'm happy to say that it's not an issue at all. Definitely game changers in the highlighter department! I'm thinking I may go back for celestial, although it's REALLY light, I'm curious to see how it fairs with my complexion. As for now, Sunlight is my favorite but candlelight is so gorgeous too!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 15, 2016)

Thought I'd share this here.  My coworker was talking to me the other day and mentioned another coworker, saying that the woman looks like she has "metal on her cheeks!"  She asked what the heck it was.  I need to go find my metal-cheeked coworker and see what highlighter she's wearing!


----------



## Shars (Jun 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Thought I'd share this here.  My coworker was talking to me the other day and mentioned another coworker, saying that the woman looks like she has "metal on her cheeks!"  She asked what the heck it was.  *I need to go find my metal-cheeked coworker and see what highlighter she's wearing!*



Best thing I've read all day!!! Yes, go forth and find thine shiny coworker and let us know! lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Thought I'd share this here. My coworker was talking to me the other day and mentioned another coworker, saying that the woman looks like she has "metal on her cheeks!" She asked what the heck it was. _*I need to go find my metal-cheeked coworker and see what highlighter she's wearing!*_





Shars said:


> Best thing I've read all day!!! _*Yes, go forth and find thine shiny coworker *_and let us know! lol.



*TWO best things I've read today!*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Thought I'd share this here.  My coworker was talking to me the other day and mentioned another coworker, saying that the woman looks like she has "metal on her cheeks!"  She asked what the heck it was.  I need to go find my metal-cheeked coworker and see what highlighter she's wearing!



YAASS!  Inquiring minds need to know!



Shars said:


> Best thing I've read all day!!! Yes, go forth and find thine shiny coworker and let us know! lol.



LOL!  



fur4elise said:


> *TWO best things I've read today!*



Ditto!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 16, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Ah. So there is a Cosmetic Company Store at Birch Run! I did not know this! It is only about 2 hours away (closer to Detroit than G.R.).The next time I am a free bee, I will take a little day trip to do some shopping. In fact, I have to burn a couple vacation days before July 1 or I lose them. I hate taking days off to do nothing...*



There's a CCO at the Off Saks at Great Lakes Crossing! They always have a juicy and very large variety of stuff lol.  Including Tom Ford makeup and all sorts of knick knacks!


----------



## theparfumfairy (Jun 18, 2016)

YarahFlower said:


> These new Cover FX highlighters are liquid GOLD!!! Top swatches are Sunlight and bottom swatches are Candlelight! Not oily at all, dries down completely, long wearing and they blend out seamlessly! Surprisingly, you can wear these subtly or Boom bam boom in yo face packed with a punch seen from space! Highly recommend!
> 
> 
> View attachment 54779



Wow!!!!  I guess I 'll be placing a Sephora order tonight.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 21, 2016)

so did you ever find out what she was wearing? 


boschicka said:


> Thought I'd share this here.  My coworker was talking to me the other day and mentioned another coworker, saying that the woman looks like she has "metal on her cheeks!"  She asked what the heck it was.  I need to go find my metal-cheeked coworker and see what highlighter she's wearing!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 27, 2016)

Listen! These Cover FX highlighters... I have no words! I just got Candlelight and its making me want the rest!


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 28, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Listen! *These Cover FX highlighters*... I have no words! *I just got Candlelight *and its making me want the rest!


*I know RIGHT!!! I finally got a sample of Candlelight & Sunlight and too right! **These are amazing!!

*


*I am in my summer shade of EL DW foundation (5N1 Rich Ginger) which tends to be a little "flat"/powder matte. **I mixed in just a drop or two of Candlelight and my skin came to life! Yes! That "lit from within" look and no oiliness! I also dabbed on a couple drops to my shoulders on date night to enhance my tan...sigh...love

** A teeny amount goes a LONG way! **You have to work fast with these too, as they dry lightening quick.  I attempted highlighting with Sunlight and once it dries you have to work at it to blend/tap it into the skin. So please excuse the excessively lit highlight areas...I am very Twilight today! lol! Of all the liquid or cream highlighting products I've tested, I will definitely be picking up a bottle of Candlelight!**

p.s. KVD Liquid Lipstick Berlin on lips *


----------



## LouGarner (Jun 28, 2016)

the coverfx drops  look  really nice


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 29, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I know RIGHT!!! I finally got a sample of Candlelight & Sunlight and too right! **These are amazing!!
> 
> *
> View attachment 54989
> ...


You look great!! I have yet to try this in my foundation. I'm just so enamored of the shine I get on my cheeks.


----------



## bybare (Jul 7, 2016)

agreem ice cold has yellow in it why it pulls well on darker skin


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 7, 2016)

http://www.temptalia.com/anastasia-moonchild-sweets-glow-kits-for-fall-2016/#more-242567

Uh Oh......


----------



## boschicka (Jul 7, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/anastasia-moonchild-sweets-glow-kits-for-fall-2016/#more-242567
> 
> Uh Oh......



Do you own any of the glow kits? Made in China.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 7, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/anastasia-moonchild-sweets-glow-kits-for-fall-2016/#more-242567
> _*Uh Oh......*_



*Made in China...hmmmm. I have not jumped on any ABH (returned the MR palette last week) but I do like this new glow kit...except for the white (Marshmallow). I kinda wish we could build our own custom highlighting palette. There is always a dud or 2 to me in each palette.
*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 7, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Do you own any of the glow kits? Made in China.



No, I haven't picked one up yet.  Boo!  That makes me sad. 

Thanks for rescuing my wallet, bos....I think.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 7, 2016)

Ahhhhh, idk. The more I see this-- the more I want it!! Moonchild that is. I wish I could swatch it first.


----------



## leonah (Jul 7, 2016)

I kind of want the sweets kit. but I already own all three glow kits. I like them a lot especially sun dipped. but I think I like her regular illuminators more. yeah I don't really like that they're made in china but at least I know she (claudia) flying over there once in a while and perfecting the formula and checking them out. at least some "quality control" instead of some other brands that don't care what they put in their eyeshadows etc..


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 7, 2016)

What's the problem with them being made in China?  Are they putting something in the product we don't know about?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 7, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> What's the problem with them being made in China?  Are they putting something in the product we don't know about?



There's a massive stigma about that and has been for years.

I think it's partially connected with inexpensive brands selling/rebranding mass eyeshadow palettes (think the big 88/120/180 eyeshadow palettes Coastal Scents and BH, among others, have sold that you can find on eBay for cheap) or other cosmetics and people having reactions to something in them that probably shouldn't have been (or sometimes ingredients that are commonly present but are present at unsafe levels?), plus toys manufactured there that have toxic levels of something or other in them or whatnot.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 7, 2016)

leonah said:


> I kind of want the sweets kit. but *I already own all three glow kits. I like them a lot especially Sun Dipped.* but I think I like her regular illuminators more. yeah I don't really like that they're made in china but at least I know she (claudia) flying over there once in a while and perfecting the formula and checking them out. at least some "quality control" instead of some other brands that don't care what they put in their eyeshadows etc..


*^^^^^Sun Dipped would be the one I would go for at this point...BUT...there is imminent danger in the Sephora thread from both BECCA & Hourglass...lol 

Shelly mentioned the CS 88/120 palettes. I won one a looooong time ago from a YT contest. It worked for doing fantastical fun stuff, NOT for everyday looks...just cheap all the way around. No allergic reactions but they just sucked! So I never purchased any and this is why I never bothered with brands like Morphe or Gerard, etc.*


----------



## leonah (Jul 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^Sun Dipped would be the one I would go for at this point...BUT...there is imminent danger in the Sephora thread from both BECCA & Hourglass...lol
> 
> Shelly mentioned the CS 88/120 palettes. I won one a looooong time ago from a YT contest. It worked for doing fantastical fun stuff, NOT for everyday looks...just cheap all the way around. No allergic reactions but they just sucked! So I never purchased any and this is why I never bothered with brands like Morphe or Gerard, etc.*



yeah I don't bother to buy stuff from those kinds of brands either but I do like ABH so.. you need sun dipped lol at least if you'regoing to buy one of them get that one


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^Sun Dipped would be the one I would go for at this point...BUT...there is imminent danger in the Sephora thread from both BECCA & Hourglass...lol
> 
> Shelly mentioned the CS 88/120 palettes. I won one a looooong time ago from a YT contest. It worked for doing fantastical fun stuff, NOT for everyday looks...just cheap all the way around. No allergic reactions but they just sucked! So I never purchased any and this is why I never bothered with brands like Morphe or Gerard, etc.*



I understand completely. Neither Morphe or Gerard interest me.  I recently placed and receieved my first ColourPop order and after trying some of the products, I don't plan to ever purchase any of their products again.  To me, the quality just is not there and well, that's kinda important to me.  I would rather pay more and get the quality I like. 



shellygrrl said:


> There's a massive stigma about that and has been for years.
> 
> I think it's partially connected with inexpensive brands selling/rebranding mass eyeshadow palettes (think the big 88/120/180 eyeshadow palettes Coastal Scents and BH, among others, have sold that you can find on eBay for cheap) or other cosmetics and people having reactions to something in them that probably shouldn't have been (or sometimes ingredients that are commonly present but are present at unsafe levels?), plus toys manufactured there that have toxic levels of something or other in them or whatnot.



Thank you for answering.  I can see how that could be a problem and may be the reason I stay away from low end or what I often refer to as no name, brands of lots of products and have for a long time.  What I don't understand is how this could be a problem for companies like ABH if they are doing product oversight and quality control, which they should be.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 7, 2016)

leonah said:


> yeah I don't bother to buy stuff from those kinds of brands either but *I do like ABH so.. you need sun dipped* lol at least if you're going to buy one of them *get that one*



*LOL! Enabler! *



ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I understand completely. Neither Morphe or Gerard interest me.  *I recently placed and received my first Colour Pop order and after trying some of the products, I don't plan to ever purchase any of their products again.*  To me, the quality just is not there and well, that's kinda important to me.  I would rather pay more and get the quality I like.


*Sorry to hear you were disappointed, but I am glad you are saying so out loud.  
I have been able to resist the allure of Colour Pop. Here is my rational...it's very inexpensive...if you buy one or two or three things...but once you start down the CP "Yellow Brick Road" you end up buying ALL the Colour Pop...which adds up to a pretty penny at $5 to $8  a "pop." Gees, I could have used that $20 on a really good, long lasting whatever...PLUS, do I really need to own 20 - 30 CP items...that I may or may not wear? Ah...eh...no. And do not get me started on Kylie whatshername or Jeffree Star...I cannot support either of those brands on sheer principle...but that is me and to each their own, I cast no T, no Shade. 
*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 7, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> What's the problem with them being made in China?  Are they putting something in the product we don't know about?





shellygrrl said:


> There's a massive stigma about that and has been for years.
> 
> I think it's partially connected with inexpensive brands selling/rebranding mass eyeshadow palettes (think the big 88/120/180 eyeshadow palettes Coastal Scents and BH, among others, have sold that you can find on eBay for cheap) or other cosmetics and people having reactions to something in them that probably shouldn't have been (or sometimes ingredients that are commonly present but are present at unsafe levels?), plus toys manufactured there that have toxic levels of something or other in them or whatnot.



SO yeah, basically what Shelly said.  Factories in China, even 'good' ones, are constantly having major issues when products (from dog food to human food to toys, etc.) are tested by independent groups.  It's not like, whoops we were shady and put talc or have preservatives we claim not to have so much as it is we have plaster, heavy metals, literal poisons (not 'poisons' a la people who don't like 'chemicals'..think arsenic).  So for things like makeup and skincare that go into and onto sensitive parts of my body....big NOPE for me.  Our plants are certainly not angels, but our standards (and Europe's) tend to be higher and watched more closely.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 7, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> Thank you for answering.  I can see how that could be a problem and may be the reason I stay away from low end or what I often refer to as no name, brands of lots of products and have for a long time.  What I don't understand is how this could be a problem for companies like ABH if they are doing product oversight and quality control, which they should be.



One would hope that with oversight, things would be different, but there have been so many products (outside of cosmetics) that have come from China through reputable brands that have QC checking on things that have still been contaminated, etc.
It's a personal choice for everyone and I hope I didn't offend anyone.  I respect everyone's decisions in buying whatever they choose.  I personally try to avoid products from China, and it's annoying to me when it's difficult to find that info so that's why I point it out when I can b/c I know some people here also avoid it.


----------



## Kaidan (Jul 7, 2016)

The ABH Moon Child palette and the upcoming KVD triangular palette got me super excited.  I like the look of the Sweets palette but I'd rather swatch that in person before buying.  I've resisted the glow kits because there's a shade or two that I may never use.

I wish I could get into Colourpop but their shipping is way too excessive.  It's basically the price of a MUFE eye shadow.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 7, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> What's the problem with them being made in China?  Are they putting something in the product we don't know about?





boschicka said:


> One would hope that with oversight, things would be different, but there have been so many products (outside of cosmetics) that have come from China through reputable brands that have QC checking on things that have still been contaminated, etc.
> It's a personal choice for everyone and I hope I didn't offend anyone.  I respect everyone's decisions in buying whatever they choose.  I personally try to avoid products from China, and it's annoying to me when it's difficult to find that info so that's why I point it out when I can b/c I know some people here also avoid it.



I second this comment! 

And you and me both, babe.  It makes me sad because they're so pretty, but I have enough and trends catch on...


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! Enabler! *
> 
> 
> *Sorry to hear you were disappointed, but I am glad you are saying so out loud.
> ...



I caught myself saying the same thing.  I'm glad I didn't pay $20 for the white and yellow gel eyeliners because I won't use them that often.  But everything else, I could have saved my money and just got the ABH or MAC items I have been wanting.  Not only that, I usually try to avoid companies without a return policy when purchasing more than one or two items.  As for Kylie, I just don't have any interest in her products and won't use JS products if they were given to me for free.  





boschicka said:


> One would hope that with oversight, things would be different, but there have been so many products (outside of cosmetics) that have come from China through reputable brands that have QC checking on things that have still been contaminated, etc.
> It's a personal choice for everyone and I hope I didn't offend anyone.  I respect everyone's decisions in buying whatever they choose.  I personally try to avoid products from China, and it's annoying to me when it's difficult to find that info so that's why I point it out when I can b/c I know some people here also avoid it.



You did not offend.  I had seen the China comment before and was wondering what that was about. 



GreenEyedAllie said:


> SO yeah, basically what Shelly said.  Factories in China, even 'good' ones, are constantly having major issues when products (from dog food to human food to toys, etc.) are tested by independent groups.  It's not like, whoops we were shady and put talc or have preservatives we claim not to have so much as it is we have plaster, heavy metals, literal poisons (not 'poisons' a la people who don't like 'chemicals'..think arsenic).  So for things like makeup and skincare that go into and onto sensitive parts of my body....big NOPE for me.  Our plants are certainly not angels, but our standards (and Europe's) tend to be higher and watched more closely.



I can understand the extra caution when dealing with skincare, makeup and other items you put on your body and in your mouth.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 7, 2016)

I would never buy/use any cosmetics made in china. 

and getting sucked into the brand that seem cheap but you end up with 354254 average items equals getting couple of expensive ones from another brand that have excellent quality


----------



## karlaedith (Jul 8, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I would never buy/use any cosmetics made in china.
> 
> and getting sucked into the brand that seem cheap but you end up with 354254 average items equals getting couple of expensive ones from another brand that have excellent quality


This is the reason i have a VERY small makeup collection, i dont need 10+ colourpop single eyeshadow or 3 morphe palettes, when i think about the low prices on those brands or really cheap drugstore brands who maybe they have nice color selection but formula not so nice im like " well for the same money or a few dollars more i could get a nice blush, or a good foundation, or a nice loose setting powder and i also like pretty and good quality packaging... So i prefer few but great quality products over a drawer full of avarage ones, my makeup organizer is from the original beauty box has 5 drawer and all my collection fits in there and i still have space left for more


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 9, 2016)

Wearing Laure Gellar Charming Pink Illuminator and I'm in love!  It's so pretty!  So glad I have been stepping out of my highlighter comfort zone lately!


----------



## Bubek07 (Jul 10, 2016)

i recently jumped on the highlighter train
so far i have hourglass ambient palette and colourpop hippo
recently i bought becca opal dua that was for 20$ in sephora and colourpop monster and releve

do you have any suggestions fro a highlighter im a neutral undertone and fair complexion with honey brown/blond hair


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 10, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> Wearing Laure Gellar Charming Pink Illuminator and I'm in love!  It's so pretty!  So glad I have been stepping out of my highlighter comfort zone lately!


*Ooooh! I still do not have a straight up pink highlighter in my stash. I was this__close to purchasing the Bobbi Brown. I love anything that resembles swirled gelato!  Yummmmmm!*


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2016)

Bubek07 said:


> i recently jumped on the highlighter train
> so far i have hourglass ambient palette and colourpop hippo
> recently i bought becca opal dua that was for 20$ in sephora and colourpop monster and releve
> 
> do you have any suggestions fro a highlighter im a neutral undertone and fair complexion with honey brown/blond hair



mac lightscapade


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Ooooh! I still do not have a straight up pink highlighter in my stash. I was this__close to purchasing the Bobbi Brown. I love anything that resembles swirled gelato!  Yummmmmm!*



Get it! You will love it!


----------



## Shars (Jul 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Ooooh! I still do not have a straight up pink highlighter in my stash. I was this__close to purchasing the Bobbi Brown. I love anything that resembles swirled gelato!  Yummmmmm!*



The Balm's Cindy Lou-Manizer is pink deliciousness! If Dior ever brings back their pink one from Spring (I think), that is another beautiful one!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 11, 2016)

Shars said:


> The Balm's Cindy Lou-Manizer is pink deliciousness! If Dior ever brings back their pink one from Spring (I think), that is another beautiful one!


*LOL! That is the one Manizer I do not have in my collection. I have Mary and Betty!  I also have the Dior Glowing Gardens Nude and love it. So I would definitely consider the pink...rumors were that it was going to come back as a permanent item.*


----------



## Shars (Jul 11, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *LOL! That is the one Manizer I do not have in my collection. I have Mary and Betty!  I also have the Dior Glowing Gardens Nude and love it. So I would definitely consider the pink...rumors were that it was going to come back as a permanent item.*



You need it!! *POKE!* lol. I heard that rumour too. Dior would be mad not to bring that back!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 13, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> so did you ever find out what she was wearing?



Yes, finally!  Precious Petals by Wet N Wild.  Very pretty on her and her metal cheeks!


----------



## leonah (Jul 15, 2016)

are the laura mercier illuminating powders worth getting?


----------



## boschicka (Jul 15, 2016)

leonah said:


> are the laura mercier illuminating powders worth getting?



Nope.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Jul 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Nope.



That's good to know. I've had it on my Loves list at Sephora since they've popped up on the site but never took the leap to buy it and now, I may pass. Plus, I have so many highlighters on my wishlist right now that I'm actually glad to eliminate the two I was going to get from my list.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Nope.


----------



## leonah (Jul 15, 2016)

thanks I'll try to get the BB highlighters instead


----------



## boschicka (Jul 15, 2016)

leonah said:


> thanks I'll try to get the BB highlighters instead



Yes!  Those are lovely!  I have Bronze Glow from the very first release and I picked up Afternoon Glow & Sunset Glow this summer.  I skipped Telluride b/c the tone looks similar to so many other things I have, but........perhaps I need to complete the set.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 15, 2016)

what about your other favorite by MAC?  The name has completely left me...  I'll be back.  LOL 





Monsy said:


> mac lightscapade


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes, finally!  Precious Petals by Wet N Wild.  Very pretty on her and her metal cheeks!


LOL  Thanks! 


boschicka said:


> Nope.


 Dang for real?   I was looking at those.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 16, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Nope.


I skipped those as well after swatching in store. I found the colors to be rather repetitive of other highlighters I have. Not to say that I've not purchased repeat colors from various brands, I just found that the formulas of the other brands were better.

BTW I'm in love with this one word review!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 16, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I skipped those as well after swatching in store. I found the colors to be rather repetitive of other highlighters I have. Not to say that I've not purchased repeat colors from various brands, I just found that the formulas of the other brands were better.
> 
> BTW I'm in love with this one word review!



......


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 25, 2016)

*I succumbed ladies! I swore up and down I wasn't going to do it...but I did. 
I blame Sephora for not having the ABH Sun Dipped palette in stock in the store! But I now have the BECCA JH palette...and I love it! I just choose to call it the "BECCA Just Heavenly" palette instead!  Sun Dipped is next on the list! *


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 25, 2016)

*Well...Hello! Too Faced Sweet Peach Glow Highlighting Palette for Spring 2017!
(image from reallyree.com, no inside deets yet!)*


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 25, 2016)

LOL   As long as you love it!!!    



fur4elise said:


> *I succumbed ladies! I swore up and down I wasn't going to do it...but I did.
> I blame Sephora for not having the ABH Sun Dipped palette in stock in the store! But I now have the BECCA JH palette...and I love it! I just choose to call it the "BECCA Just Heavenly" palette instead!  Sun Dipped is next on the list! *





fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55602
> 
> *Well...Hello! Too Faced Sweet Peach Glow Highlighting Palette for Spring 2017!
> (image from reallyree.com, no inside deets yet!)*


enh, I didn't care for the e/s palette, so I"m not looking forward to this.  From the artificial smell that was horrible, the shades were pretty in the pan, but did not blend out well or show up on the skin.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 25, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I succumbed ladies! I swore up and down I wasn't going to do it...but I did.
> I blame Sephora for not having the ABH Sun Dipped palette in stock in the store! But I now have the BECCA JH palette...and I love it! I just choose to call it the "BECCA Just Heavenly" palette instead!  Sun Dipped is next on the list! *



YASSSS!



(told ya)


----------



## boschicka (Jul 25, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I succumbed ladies! I swore up and down I wasn't going to do it...but I did.
> I blame Sephora for not having the ABH Sun Dipped palette in stock in the store! But I now have the BECCA JH palette...and I love it! I just choose to call it the "BECCA Just Heavenly" palette instead!  Sun Dipped is next on the list! *



Ha!  I don't think this really counts as you selling out though.  Becca is a great brand, with or w/out JH's input.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 26, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes, finally!  Precious Petals by Wet N Wild.  Very pretty on her and her metal cheeks!


The one that got away for me. I only managed to get Crown of My Canopy.



fur4elise said:


> *I succumbed ladies! I swore up and down I wasn't going to do it...but I did.
> I blame Sephora for not having the ABH Sun Dipped palette in stock in the store! But I now have the BECCA JH palette...and I love it! I just choose to call it the "BECCA Just Heavenly" palette instead!  Sun Dipped is next on the list! *


I literally have been rotating between Sun Dipped and the Becca JH palette ever since getting them. The JH more so for those pretty blushes!


fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55602
> 
> *Well...Hello! Too Faced Sweet Peach Glow Highlighting Palette for Spring 2017!
> (image from reallyree.com, no inside deets yet!)*


Saw this on IG last week. I love the e/s palette so we'll see, it may need company


----------



## boschicka (Jul 26, 2016)

The new Dior highlighter!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 26, 2016)

gorgeous. waiting for it to show up on nordies


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55602
> 
> *Well...Hello! Too Faced Sweet Peach Glow Highlighting Palette for Spring 2017!
> (image from reallyree.com, no inside deets yet!)*



I think there are sneak peeks of the inside floating around on IG.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 26, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55602
> 
> *Well...Hello! Too Faced Sweet Peach Glow Highlighting Palette for Spring 2017!
> (image from reallyree.com, no inside deets yet!)*


 I'm willing to skip stalking this if they bring back the Sweet Peach palette.


----------



## leonah (Jul 27, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm willing to skip stalking this if they bring back the Sweet Peach palette.



they will bring it back towards holiday this year they said something about it on their instagram


----------



## JulieDiva (Jul 27, 2016)

leonah said:


> they will bring it back towards holiday this year they said something about it on their instagram



Is it true???  I missed out and heard from a SA that too faced is releasing another batch of the peach palette this Fall???


----------



## leonah (Jul 27, 2016)

JulieDiva said:


> Is it true???  I missed out and heard from a SA that too faced is releasing another batch of the peach palette this Fall???




https://www.instagram.com/p/BFE_NZcy7V7/?taken-by=toofaced

he also said in a post I think (don't remember exactly) that it would come earliest for the holiday collections

edit: here it is! https://www.instagram.com/p/BHcla9EBLCW/?taken-by=jerrodblandino


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 27, 2016)

leonah said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFE_NZcy7V7/?taken-by=toofaced
> 
> he also said in a post I think (don't remember exactly) that it would come earliest for the holiday collections
> 
> edit: here it is! https://www.instagram.com/p/BHcla9EBLCW/?taken-by=jerrodblandino



Well this is good to know. I still think I'm going to skip the Sweet Peach highlighter palette though. If the name is anything I'm guessing it may have at least one peachy highlighter. It would have to be rather unique for me to introduce it to my collection at this point.


----------



## Shars (Jul 28, 2016)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 55608
> 
> The new Dior highlighter!



Eeeeekkkk. How did I miss this one. I have to make sure and keep my eye out because this looks stunning!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 28, 2016)

it's up on nordies in case anyone wants it


----------



## LouGarner (Jul 28, 2016)

hey ladies 

I've been mia but I'm back.  I'll share my list later


----------



## Shars (Jul 28, 2016)

Monsy said:


> it's up on nordies in case anyone wants it



Wait, is this the same as the one they released with the flower pattern for spring? I was thinking this was another highlighter. Ah well.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2016)

Shars said:


> Wait, is this the same as the one they released with the flower pattern for spring? I was thinking this was another highlighter. Ah well.



No, they're different.


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 29, 2016)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 55608
> 
> 
> The new Dior highlighter!




Is it different on swatches from the previously released one?


----------



## Monsy (Jul 29, 2016)

Shars said:


> Wait, is this the same as the one they released with the flower pattern for spring? I was thinking this was another highlighter. Ah well.



no it is different
http://www.perilouslypale.com/2016/07/dior-diorskin-nude-air-luminizer-review-swatches.html


----------



## boschicka (Jul 29, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Is it different on swatches from the previously released one?



Yes, different.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 29, 2016)

*Dior Glowing Gardens Glowing Nude*


*Diorskin Nude Air Luminizer

I posted for comparison. Top image is from Temptalia and second image is cropped out from the PP link. 

Although it is very pretty, I am not feeling the need to get the new Dior nude one...I play with my Glowing Nude only here & there...like it is a secret little treasure. Plus, I still want to try out the ABH Sun Dipped...I think/know I will reach for it more...as opposed to hoard it away...LOL*


----------



## boschicka (Jul 29, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Dior Glowing Gardens Glowing Nude*
> 
> *Diorskin Nude Air Luminizer
> 
> ...



In certain light, they are very similar, but in other lighting, the new one has a more golden shift and the glowing nude has a darker, more peach shift.  BUT, does the average person need both?  No.  Did I need both?  Yes!


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 29, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes, different.



Thank!!


fur4elise said:


> View attachment 55635
> 
> *Dior Glowing Gardens Glowing Nude*
> View attachment 55636
> ...


G

Just what I was looking for, thank you!!



boschicka said:


> In certain light, they are very similar, but in other lighting, the new one has a more golden shift and the glowing nude has a darker, more peach shift.  BUT, does the average person need both?  No.  Did I need both?  Yes!



You are speaking my language ;D


----------



## Shars (Aug 3, 2016)

boschicka said:


> No, they're different.





Monsy said:


> no it is different
> http://www.perilouslypale.com/2016/07/dior-diorskin-nude-air-luminizer-review-swatches.html



Thank you ladies. I don't think they will look all that different on me and I'm trying to stick to things "unique" to my overflowing highlighter stash lol. It's so pretty though... *sigh*


----------



## boschicka (Aug 24, 2016)

I just realized I received 4 highlighters in the mail today, so I've come to confess my sins.  The Burberry Runway palette, MAC's It's a Strike Trophy powder, and 2 from the Star Trek collection.  In other news, I can now be seen from space!  Maybe I shouldn't wear them all at once?


----------



## Shars (Aug 24, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I just realized I received 4 highlighters in the mail today, so I've come to confess my sins.  The Burberry Runway palette, MAC's It's a Strike Trophy powder, and 2 from the Star Trek collection.  In other news, I can now be seen from space!  Maybe I shouldn't wear them all at once?



Daughter... your sins have been washed clean... go forth and shine!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I just realized I received 4 highlighters in the mail today, so I've come to confess my sins.  The Burberry Runway palette, MAC's It's a Strike Trophy powder, and 2 from the Star Trek collection.  In other news, I can now be seen from space!  Maybe I shouldn't wear them all at once?





Shars said:


> Daughter... your sins have been washed clean... go forth and shine!




HAHAHAHAH   Love it!!!   

Bos, tell me how you like the trophy powder?


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I just realized I received 4 highlighters in the mail today, so I've come to confess my sins.  The Burberry Runway palette, MAC's It's a Strike Trophy powder, and 2 from the Star Trek collection.  In other news, I can now be seen from space!  Maybe I shouldn't wear them all at once?





Shars said:


> Daughter... your sins have been washed clean... go forth and shine!




*Bwaaahahahahaha!

* *I shouldn't laugh! Between my Becca palette and the ABH Sun Dipped (loving both by the way!) I is shining all over the place...and with one Star Trek on its way and eagerly awaiting the Taraji x MAC release**...this trend will continue long past summer!*


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2016)

I've come to join in on the highlight addiction. Over the last month or so, I've gotten the moon child, sundipped and sweets glow kits, all three powders from Star Trek, and champagne pop finally. I plan to get the MSF from Taraji and want the that glow and gleam kits as well.   Hi, my name is Naomi and I am a highlighter addict.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 25, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I've come to join in on the highlight addiction. Over the last month or so, I've gotten the moon child, sundipped and sweets glow kits, all three powders from Star Trek, and champagne pop finally. I plan to get the MSF from Taraji and want the that glow and gleam kits as well.   Hi, my name is Naomi and I am a highlighter addict.



Everyone should post photos of their highlighter collections!!!


----------



## Shars (Aug 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Everyone should post photos of their highlighter collections!!!



We should! So we'll know which ones we're missing LOL! I'm scared to count mine.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 25, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> I've come to join in on the highlight addiction. Over the last month or so, I've gotten the moon child, sundipped and sweets glow kits, all three powders from Star Trek, and champagne pop finally. I plan to get the MSF from Taraji and want the that glow and gleam kits as well.   Hi, my name is Naomi and I am a highlighter addict.


*
LOL! Welcome Naomi! You are in the best of company for sure!!!  
*

*I became a member of HAA just a few months ago! It's been downhill from there! AND I'm loving it! Who says you cannot shine, sparkle, shimmer & glow from morning to night! ~ **I am pretty sure I am in for more ABH, most likely That Glow...but they all look so tempting...hence the addiction...
*


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Everyone should post photos of their highlighter collections!!!





Shars said:


> We should! So we'll know which ones we're missing LOL! I'm scared to count mine.



HAHAHAHA! I'd love to see everyone's collections.  Mine is pretty modest, but it's growing. Lol


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Everyone should post photos of their highlighter collections!!!





fur4elise said:


> *
> LOL! Welcome Naomi! You are in the best of company for sure!!!
> *
> View attachment 56021
> ...


Right? Lately I just want to shine bright like all the diamonds. Lol
I'm sure I'll end up with That Glow soon,I've noticed all but sundipped have been removed from Ulta and Gleam is gone from Sephora so I'm now spooked. Lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Everyone should post photos of their highlighter collections!!!


I refuse to answer on the grounds that it may incriminate me.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 25, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I refuse to answer on the grounds that it may incriminate me.



Well now you REALLY have to post pics!!!


----------



## Mazi (Aug 25, 2016)

View attachment 56030

	

		
			
		

		
	
Heres my little collection, its a working progress. Luna luster is on its way and ill be getting the taraji highlight. I forgot about the liquid highlighters.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 25, 2016)

2012lurker said:


> View attachment 56030
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love it!  Thanks for sharing.  Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Mazi (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks boschicka, i'd have to go with abh but mac adored when I want subtle. I've gotten into layering my highlight. I've got my eyes on hourglass highlighters when im done with mac. My blush game is weak though so I'm  working  on that.


----------



## NaomiH (Aug 25, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Everyone should post photos of their highlighter collections!!!





2012lurker said:


> View attachment 56030
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice collection! I still regret not getting that Chanel highlighter.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 31, 2016)

*Yes! Please feed my addiction!*
*I want this!
*

*

*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 31, 2016)

So who's getting the Becca Bronzed Amber SSP tomorrow?


----------



## theparfumfairy (Aug 31, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Yes! Please feed my addiction!*
> *I want this!
> *
> View attachment 56159
> ...



That should pic should come with a trigger warning.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 31, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> So who's getting the Becca Bronzed Amber SSP tomorrow?


Me! I wish it didn't have the pattern though.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 31, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Me! I wish it didn't have the pattern though.


I want to get it tomorrow but I've heard it's permanent. I still have a strong suspicion that my wallet is going to be lighter tomorrow around this time.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 1, 2016)

theparfumfairy said:


> _*That should pic should come with a trigger warning.
> 
> Resistance is futile.*_


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 1, 2016)

My minds is telling me NOOOOOOO
But my wallet...my wallet's telling me YESSSS!


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 1, 2016)

Bronzed Amber is up on the Becca site.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 2, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> My minds is telling me NOOOOOOO
> But my wallet...my wallet's telling me YESSSS!



*...lol This is very pretty...I may hold out and see if the LM palette will be available for Rouge online..**Since I ain't gonna be able to go get that damn LM highlighter palette at the fully booked Sephora event...*


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Yes! Please feed my addiction!*
> *I want this!
> *
> View attachment 56159
> ...



This palette has to be tiny! (that's what I tell myself because I can't afford to buy it right away lol). This is the first Sephora holiday item that I NEED!


----------



## Shars (Sep 2, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> This palette has to be tiny! (that's what I tell myself because I can't afford to buy it right away lol). This is the first Sephora holiday item that I NEED!



If I didn't already have Indescretion, at that price, with 20% off, I'd get it lol. I'm more interested in the Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick palette! I hope we get to know what shades are in it soon.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 2, 2016)

Shars said:


> If I didn't already have Indescretion, at that price, with 20% off, I'd get it lol. I'm more interested in the Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick palette! I hope we get to know what shades are in it soon.


*You mean this beauty!?  ~ *


*Of all the LM Indiscretion is the one still on my "to get" list. But it is tempting to go for something with multiple shades.*


----------



## Shars (Sep 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *You mean this beauty!?  ~ *
> View attachment 56188
> 
> *Of all the LM Indiscretion is the one still on my "to get" list. But it is tempting to go for something with multiple shades.*



I'd say if you want Indiscretion, get it in the palette. A little goes a long way so depending on the size of the pans in the palette, you can't go wrong for the price.

Yesssss that's the one I want! I can't wait!! I especially love the look of the one to the far right, which I'm assuming is Lilac Rose... but I hope it isn't as I already own that one lol. The middle one looks like Bronze and the left one looks like Beige although Beige is not that yellow.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 2, 2016)

Shars said:


> I'd say if you want Indiscretion, *get it in the palette. A little goes a long way so depending on the size of the pans in the palette*, you can't go wrong for the price.
> 
> Yesssss that's the one I want! I can't wait!! I especially love the look of the one to the far right, which I'm assuming is Lilac Rose... but I hope it isn't as I already own that one lol. The middle one looks like Bronze and the left one looks like Beige although Beige is not that yellow.



* Exactly my thinking! I have so far resisted getting any of the other shades! So it would be a fun win-win!*


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh my at that palette, what is this Becca amber you all are talking about?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 3, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh my at that palette, what is this Becca amber you all are talking about?


Becca has come out with a Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed that is a combination of Opal SSP, Topaz SSP, and Wild Honey Mineral Blush. Right now it's only available on Becca's website.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 14, 2016)

***** **Laura **Mercier Fall In Love Face Illuminator Collection palette!
**Swatches in direct sunlight ~ I think this is the perfect size for someone like me. I did not want to buy each full size.
Also a couple of the colors can easily be used as eye shadows. I love it!
*


----------



## Faith05Hope07 (Sep 21, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 56419
> View attachment 56420
> 
> ***** **Laura **Mercier Fall In Love Face Illuminator Collection palette!
> ...


That's pretty. I'm trying to decide between this and the Bobbi brown one.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 23, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Becca has come out with a Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed that is a combination of Opal SSP, Topaz SSP, and Wild Honey Mineral Blush. Right now it's only available on Becca's website.



Did you end up getting Bronzed Amber? I was trying to wait awhile before picking it up but I couldn't a straight answer online about whether or not is was L.E. Either sites said it was or they didn't know so I didn't want to take a change :-|


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 23, 2016)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Did you end up getting Bronzed Amber? I was trying to wait awhile before picking it up but I couldn't a straight answer online about whether or not is was L.E. Either sites said it was or they didn't know so I didn't want to take a change :-|


I wanted to wait for it to get to Sephora. I'm not sure if it will or it wont. I think I'm just going to buy it today.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 1, 2016)

*Oh you just know it would not be too long before more glittery sparkly glowey goodness would appear!

La Mer casts it's own voodoo! Illuminating Powder $130 LE!



(chicprofile)

And of course peeks of Spring 17 Dior!*


*(chicprofile)*


----------



## Monsy (Oct 3, 2016)

That la mer is everything


----------



## boschicka (Oct 5, 2016)

Opal Glow from Bobbi Brown's Bobbi's Party Picks--Cheek, Lip & Eye Kit $105

Anyone grabbing this?


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 5, 2016)

*cries* at the La Mer...


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> **cries* at the La Mer...*



*Me too mama! Super lust for it along with the big a$$ powder brush! 
*


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2016)

me too.. together with the foundation brush and the new foundation


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2016)

Monsy said:


> me too.. together with the foundation brush and the new foundation


*LOL! We are in good company! Now I'm counting my pennies trying to figure out how I can afford my newly acquired, expensive champagne taste! 
*


----------



## Monsy (Oct 7, 2016)

thank god I do not drink lol


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2016)

Monsy said:


> thank god I do not drink lol



*LOL! I like a good glass of red wine now & again...*


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2016)

*More highlighting gorgeousness!!!
Cover FX Perfect Light Highlighting Powders. (CFX & Sephora)


I for one, have found the CFX Drops to cause a tad of the oilies...but yay! Candlelight in powder form is genius for me!*


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 7, 2016)

Anybody else Loving this Laura Geller rose glow


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 7, 2016)

This is my new love too wet n wild Holly gold head


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *More highlighting gorgeousness!!!
> Cover FX Perfect Light Highlighting Powders. (CFX & Sephora)
> View attachment 56822
> 
> I for one, have found the CFX Drops to cause a tad of the oilies...but yay! Candlelight in powder form is genius for me!*


Didn't these come out a while back? I got a free deluxe sample of one of the drops at GenBeauty. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Didn't these come out a while back? I got a free deluxe sample of one of the drops at GenBeauty. Haven't tried it yet.


*I just happened to discover it now...so could be...*


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

allthingsglam said:


> This is my new love too wet n wild Holly gold head
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have the energy to search stores for it. lol


----------



## montREALady (Oct 7, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *I just happened to discover it now...so could be...*



Actually they came out on Monday, but the hype in September so it feels like "a while back", lol.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 7, 2016)

Monsy said:


> me too.. together with the foundation brush and the new foundation



the new foundation is incredible! You must try it out.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 7, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> *cries* at the La Mer...



It's so pretty, but someone here said that a La Mer powder/highlighter broke them out and now I'm terrified.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2016)

boschicka said:


> It's so pretty, but someone here said that a La Mer powder/highlighter broke them out and now I'm terrified.


*No Bueno...*makes sad face* like when a new toy gets taken away...*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2016)

allthingsglam said:


> This is my new love too wet n wild Holly gold head
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you swatch it please? I've been waiting to see it on darker skin.


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi dilligaf the top swatch is the star and bottom swatch is the gold hope this helps


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2016)

It's pretty.  BUT it reminds me of an old Snia Kashuk brush I had.  I'm sure it's better quality though.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2016)

Ok this was genius!!!  especially for the reasons you said.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh ok.   *crosses off list*


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 7, 2016)

Um, I didn't quote anyone.   LOL  Sorry guys.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 8, 2016)

boschicka said:


> It's so pretty, but someone here said that a La Mer powder/highlighter broke them out and now I'm terrified.



there is always gonna be someone saying this it' cant work for everyone


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 8, 2016)

allthingsglam said:


> View attachment 56837
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. They are very pretty. The star is very pretty.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 8, 2016)

Monsy said:


> there is always gonna be someone saying this it' cant work for everyone



Yes, I know, but for $125, I'm scared.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 8, 2016)

allthingsglam said:


> Anybody else Loving this Laura Geller rose glow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where  did you purchase this highlighter?


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2016)

allthingsglam said:


> View attachment 56837
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this artificial lighting? I would loooove to see it outside or near a window. If ever you have a chance of course. I checked out and called a couple places yesterday and no luck.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 8, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Where  did you purchase this highlighter?



Looks like QVC earlier this year.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 12, 2016)

montREALady said:


> Looks like QVC earlier this year.



Thanks for answering my question! I hope it becomes part of the permanent line and can be purchased by itself in the future.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 12, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for answering my question! I hope it becomes part of the permanent line and can be purchased by itself in the future.



You can probably find it on Ebay for fairly cheap by itself.  A lot of people buy the sets and then break them up to sell on Ebay.  And I doubt you'll need to worry about fakes!


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2016)

Can someone please swatch Becca Rose Gold and Rose Quartz? I'm trying to determine how similar they are. Thanks.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 14, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Can someone please swatch Becca Rose Gold and Rose Quartz? I'm trying to determine how similar they are. Thanks.


----------



## NaomiH (Oct 14, 2016)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 56972
> View attachment 56973



Thank you so much!


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 15, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Where  did you purchase this highlighter?


u may can find it on Nordstrom last time I check it was still on there


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 15, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thank you so much. They are very pretty. The star is very pretty.





montREALady said:


> Is this artificial lighting? I would loooove to see it outside or near a window. If ever you have a chance of course. I checked out and called a couple places yesterday and no luck.


 yes these pics were taken at night my camera acting up I believe it was online to buy I should have pick up some as Christmas present its a cute highlighter


----------



## boschicka (Oct 17, 2016)

Bobbi Brown's Sunset Glow and Telluride highlighters on sale at Macy's for $34.50!!!


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Oct 17, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Bobbi Brown's Sunset Glow and Telluride highlighters on sale at Macy's for $34.50!!!



Thanks for posting about it here! I came here to post the same but saw you already posted about it. I got an email from Macy's this morning about their 24 hour beauty sale and ordered both immediately! I've been wanting these highlighters for awhile now so it was nice to get them at a discount. I can't wait to finally get them, they were on my Sephora Loves list forever, even after they went out of stock, lol.


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Bobbi Brown's Sunset Glow and Telluride highlighters on sale at Macy's for $34.50!!!



Saw that when nouveaucheap posted about the sale this morning. I don't care for BB's formula, wah. I'll probably get a UDPP though...


----------



## montREALady (Oct 17, 2016)

Did we post in here that the ABH Ultimate Glow Kit is on Macy's?
Anastasia Beverly Hills Ultimate Glow Set - Makeup - Beauty - Macy's


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 3, 2017)

*This needs a BUMP! Lots & lots of new highlighter goodness is out and coming out!!!

Smashbox x Casy Holmes - Available on Sephora
*


(musingsofamuse)

*New Cover FX Goodness
Halo, Blossom & Rose Gold Enhancer Drops
*


(refinery - from CFX)

*NARS Banc De Sable*


(courtesy...me  )

*ABH x Nicole Guerriero*


(temptalia)


----------



## Monsy (Mar 3, 2017)

banc de sable is everything


----------



## Shars (Mar 3, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *This needs a BUMP! Lots & lots of new highlighter goodness is out and coming out!!!
> 
> Smashbox x Casy Holmes - Available on Sephora
> *
> ...



I really like the Cover FX Blossom drops based on all of the swatches I've seen so far.


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 3, 2017)

Monsy said:


> banc de sable is everything



SO true! I used the lightest shade wet as a brow highlight and it's gorgeous. 
BDS is so much better than the Nicole palette.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 3, 2017)

Monsy said:


> banc de sable is everything


It really is. I had no plans to get it originally, but it blew me away when I saw it in store. 

Now i just need Chanel Plisse de Lumiere to release in the US


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 3, 2017)

Monsy said:


> banc de sable is everything[/QUOTE
> 
> Absolutely agree


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 3, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> It really is. I had no plans to get it originally, but it blew me away when I saw it in store.
> 
> Now i just need Chanel Plisse de Lumiere to release in the US



Apparently it was briefly available online yesterday. Hopefully it makes a comeback and becomes more available in the USA! I can't remember when Canada had a Chanel launch that wasn't available in the States. It is such a gorgeous highlighter. I sincerely hope you can get your hands on it!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 3, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> It really is. I had no plans to get it originally, but it blew me away when I saw it in store.
> 
> Now i just need Chanel Plisse de Lumiere to release in the US



it was available yesterday very briefly and i was able to order it before it just disappeared of the site


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 3, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> SO true! I used the lightest shade wet as a brow highlight and it's gorgeous.
> BDS is so much better than the Nicole palette.



*LOL! I agree with all you ladies! I am loving my BDS...I went in hard for that one! I see getting a sample of the CFX Rose Gold...but probably won't buy a full bottle. I had trouble with getting the oilies when I used it on my face. 

@MaryJane ~ I think your review over in the ABH thread is saving me some coin. I was all hot for the new palette until you mentioned micro glitter...Not a big fan of tiny specks of glitter that get everywhere and are impossible to get off...

More Cover FX 
These are cream & powder formula pans
*


*Light Medium
*


*Medium Deep
*


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 3, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> SO true! I used the lightest shade wet as a brow highlight and it's gorgeous.
> BDS is so much better than the Nicole palette.



Ahhhh yes this is my question. I just received the Nars BDS and love love love it. I have like a minute to decide whether to order Nicole (cause I'm addicted to highlighters OBVIOUSLY) and I didn't know whether the quality level is in the ABH Nicole.  It's SO hard to tell this from the ooooh ing and ahhhhhing on Youtube reviews (which are tempting me)!!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 3, 2017)

patentg33k said:


> Ahhhh yes this is my question. I just received the Nars BDS and love love love it. I have like a minute to decide whether to order Nicole (cause I'm addicted to highlighters OBVIOUSLY) and I didn't know whether the quality level is in the ABH Nicole.  It's SO hard to tell this from the ooooh ing and ahhhhhing on Youtube reviews (which are tempting me)!!!



I have the ABH Nicole and it seems pretty much the same quality as my other quad Sundipped. Haven't had a lot of time to play with it but I think that the quality of this palette is better than recent ABH releases


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 3, 2017)

I posted my first impressions about the ABH Nicole palette in the ABH thread earlier today. Now that I've worn it all day and played with more colors, I decided it's not a keeper for me. The micro glitter does adhere to the skin. On the eyes, it's not too noticeable but on the cheeks I do notice it and it's not a look I like. These are pigmented so they can very easily be overdone and look metallic.

I was hoping the formula would be the same as the Sun Dipped glow kit but they are not. I compared the palettes side by side. There is visible glitter in Nicole and none that I can see in Sun Dipped. SD also feels smoother and creamier to me - it gives a beautiful, subtle sheen to the skin.

IMO....unless you like super intense, metallic, highlighter...it isn't worth the hype.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 3, 2017)

Monsy said:


> banc de sable is everything


This is my next purchase. First thing tomorrow morning! I want to swatch before I commit.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 3, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I posted my first impressions about the ABH Nicole palette in the ABH thread earlier today. Now that I've worn it all day and played with more colors, I decided it's not a keeper for me. The micro glitter does adhere to the skin. On the eyes, it's not too noticeable but on the cheeks I do notice it and it's not a look I like. These are pigmented so they can very easily be overdone and look metallic.
> 
> I was hoping the formula would be the same as the Sun Dipped glow kit but they are not. I compared the palettes side by side. There is visible glitter in Nicole and none that I can see in Sun Dipped. SD also feels smoother and creamier to me - it gives a beautiful, subtle sheen to the skin.
> 
> IMO....unless you like super intense, metallic, highlighter...it isn't worth the hype.



Shoot! Good to know!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 4, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I posted my first impressions about the ABH Nicole palette in the ABH thread earlier today. Now that I've worn it all day and played with more colors, I decided it's not a keeper for me. The micro glitter does adhere to the skin. On the eyes, it's not too noticeable but on the cheeks I do notice it and it's not a look I like. These are pigmented so they can very easily be overdone and look metallic.
> I was hoping the formula would be the same as the Sun Dipped glow kit but they are not. I compared the palettes side by side. There is visible glitter in Nicole and none that I can see in Sun Dipped. SD also feels smoother and creamier to me - it gives a beautiful, subtle sheen to the skin.
> IMO....unless you like super intense, metallic, highlighter...it isn't worth the hype.


*
Disappointed to hear, but money saved! Thanks for the speedy feedback! *


----------



## bybare (Mar 4, 2017)

Ladies, I need help. I picked up the Estee Heatwave the new one and I do not like it. The gold overspray is ruining it for me. I know that will come off but even when I swatch or apply from the areas where there is no overspray I still am not impressed. It also is not applying like WOG or any other highlighter on me. I am thinking of returning it but also feel torn because what if I regret it. Anyone else feeling this way or have the original to compare it to.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 4, 2017)

bybare said:


> Ladies, I need help. I picked up the Estee Heatwave the new one and I do not like it. The gold overspray is ruining it for me. I know that will come off but even when I swatch or apply from the areas where there is no overspray I still am not impressed. It also is not applying like WOG or any other highlighter on me. I am thinking of returning it but also feel torn because what if I regret it. Anyone else feeling this way or have the original to compare it to.


I don't have the original, but I had the exact same issues as you. The overspray was too much for me and I wasn't in love with the color enough. I debated rubbing the top layer off to get rid of the overspray, but ultimately I don't want to pay that much to have to do that. Also, like I said, I wasn't in love with the color enough to justify doing that either. I was worried I would regret it too, but I knew I wouldn't use it and it would turn into a regret if I kept it. The final kicker for me is that there are SO many beautiful highlighters out and coming out that I want to throw my money at lol. I ended up getting NARS BdS. And I'm hoping to grab the new Chanel. There are even a lot of permanent highlighters that are gorgeous and better for me (Dior, Cle de Peau, etc) PLUS the beautiful ones I already own...so I couldn't justify keeping it just because it's Heatwave and a cult product.


----------



## patentg33k (Mar 7, 2017)

Here's a review of the Nicole ABH palette from Puffin's Wife--it's about 5-6 minutes. Her video is crisp and has good lighting, she tries all the shades on her face.  She's light, cool toned. After reviewing this on full screen with my iMac, I have to say you can really see the texture of these well in the video.  I'm so drawn to the glow and pigmentation of these (she uses a fan brush and BAM) but that texture though...

Anyway, hopefully this gives a pretty honest look at them.  Anastasia X Nicole Guerriero Glow Kit Review & Swatches/Demo - YouTube


----------



## bybare (Mar 7, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> I don't have the original, but I had the exact same issues as you. The overspray was too much for me and I wasn't in love with the color enough. I debated rubbing the top layer off to get rid of the overspray, but ultimately I don't want to pay that much to have to do that. Also, like I said, I wasn't in love with the color enough to justify doing that either. I was worried I would regret it too, but I knew I wouldn't use it and it would turn into a regret if I kept it. The final kicker for me is that there are SO many beautiful highlighters out and coming out that I want to throw my money at lol. I ended up getting NARS BdS. And I'm hoping to grab the new Chanel. There are even a lot of permanent highlighters that are gorgeous and better for me (Dior, Cle de Peau, etc) PLUS the beautiful ones I already own...so I couldn't justify keeping it just because it's Heatwave and a cult product.


You pretty much made up my mind LOL! Thank you for replying. I am taking it back to Nordstrom today.


----------



## bybare (Mar 7, 2017)

I have the Nicole Kit and love it! I do not have texture and it applies perfect on my high cheekbones. I also enjoy ABH highlighters, I use Sundipped almost every day.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 7, 2017)

patentg33k said:


> Here's a review of the Nicole ABH palette from Puffin's Wife--it's about 5-6 minutes. Her video is crisp and has good lighting, she tries all the shades on her face.  She's light, cool toned. After reviewing this on full screen with my iMac, I have to say you can really see the texture of these well in the video.  I'm so drawn to the glow and pigmentation of these (she uses a fan brush and BAM) but that texture though...
> 
> Anyway, hopefully this gives a pretty honest look at them.  Anastasia X Nicole Guerriero Glow Kit Review & Swatches/Demo - YouTube



She does the best reviews. Love her. I'm still really glad to have the Nicole palette. Even with the negative feedback I'm still smitten with it♥


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 7, 2017)

*Swatches of the Smashbox x Casey Holmes 
*


*Pearl – soft highlight (Radiant Finish)*


*Gold – gold highlight (Radiant Finish)*
(chicprofile)
*
I am seeing lots of dupes in these releases, so feel no need to add more of the same!
**These are a  for me! Though if they land in store I will swatch them in person to confirm.

 @bybare ~ I skipped on the EL because I have WG.  I have the ABH Sundipped too and love it! *


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2017)

Good to know that I  don't need heatwave.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2017)

*LOL! I was just chatting over in the Japanese brush thread and inadvertently stumbled upon exactly the type of highlighter brush I have been wanting! Hakuhodo J4004 ~ From Sweet Makeup Temptations Brush Temple. Just need to track it down!*


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2017)

*Too-Faced Love Light Highlighters ~ $30 each*


(makeupandbeautyblog)


*I own no TF! I have not jumped on the scented palette anything bandwagon and am generally not impressed.

*


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 8, 2017)

Yeah, everyone is doing those colors now.  I think ABH started it?  Rose gold, purple, and gold or bronze.  I just need a purple one for my collection...   I'm not big on the orange/bronze on me.  I even gave away my MAC EDSF  Glorify.    My all time favorite highlighter is still the Cover FX Illuminating powders...  THey look like skin and there are no chunky particles on your face. 


Let me know when you find that brush and how much it is. :-D


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 8, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> Yeah, everyone is doing those colors now.  I think ABH started it?  Rose gold, purple, and gold or bronze.  I just need a purple one for my collection...   I'm not big on the orange/bronze on me.  I even gave away my MAC EDSF  Glorify.    My all time favorite highlighter is still the Cover FX Illuminating powders...  THey look like skin and there are no chunky particles on your face.
> Let me know when you find that brush and how much it is. :-D



*I found it! On the Hakuhodo site! It is $27. I think that is reasonably priced. I really dislike that shipping within the US is $9.00!*


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 8, 2017)

that's not too bad.  but you're right about that shipping.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 8, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I found it! On the Hakuhodo site! It is $27. I think that is reasonably priced. I really dislike that shipping within the US is $9.00!*



That's pretty!  I'd consider that small and not medium though.  Perhaps b/c I'm such a huge broad! 

And yes, give me free shipping or give me death!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 11, 2017)

boschicka said:


> That's pretty!  I'd consider that small and not medium though.  Perhaps b/c I'm such a huge broad!
> And yes, give me free shipping or give me death!



*Specktra's new motto! Give me free shipping or give me death! *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 13, 2017)

*vs. *



*The Estee edit ~ The Glow side of the Gritty & Glow Palette. vs. ABH x Nicole Guerriero Glow Kit

I completely forgot that I had the Estee edit palette in my drawer. 
To me it is the perfect antidote/substitute to the glitter fall out of the new ABH x NG. What do you think? 
The G&G Palette is still available online at Sephora ~ $58. I would not be surprised if it goes on sale soon.*


----------



## Shars (Mar 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 59124
> *vs. *
> View attachment 59125
> 
> ...



Wow! They look super similar!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 13, 2017)

Shars said:


> Wow! They look super similar!


*I agree. Similar...in the same color family. I actually use the Glow side for my eyes, which is what I would do with the ABH palette. *


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 30, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 31, 2017)

LavenderPearl said:


> Instagram


I really like the looks of this one.  Looks unique. I'm not sure I can carry it off though.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2017)

LavenderPearl said:


> Instagram



Oh you already know that I'm stalking this one. I can't wait to see what other colors they have up their sleeves.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 10, 2017)

*Two Sales Right Now:

Laura Gellar ~ 30% through April 13, 2017 ~ Code SWEET30

Cover FX F&F ~ 25%* through April 16, 2017  (*exclusions including the (3) new Custom Enhancer Drops  ) ~ Code FAMFX
      Also spend $100 get $20 towards next purchase*


----------



## Shars (Apr 10, 2017)

Anybody know of any Saks or Neiman Marcus discount codes/coupons flying around? I've been a super good girl for the year so far and now I'm tired of being good lol. So I want to get some Tom Ford. I want the highlighter duo and the two blush duos. I also want Pink Haze cream eyeshadow. The single popped up on NM shipping from a store. I think I'll grab that before waiting for a discount though.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 10, 2017)

NM had gift card 50$ if you spend 200 on beauty. I think it ended


----------



## Shars (Apr 10, 2017)

Monsy said:


> NM had gift card 50$ if you spend 200 on beauty. I think it ended



Damn! I did see that you know but didn't pay attention to it at the time.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 10, 2017)

Shars said:


> Damn! I did see that you know but didn't pay attention to it at the time.



Saks is ridiculous.  They will bombard me with 20% discount codes for 2 months straight and then there will be nothing for ages.  I'll let you know if I see anything anywhere.


----------



## Shars (Apr 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Saks is ridiculous.  They will bombard me with 20% discount codes for 2 months straight and then there will be nothing for ages.  I'll let you know if I see anything anywhere.



They are! They don't seem to send me any when I want something to buy. 
Thank you!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 10, 2017)

Shars said:


> Anybody know of any Saks or Neiman Marcus discount codes/coupons flying around? I've been a super good girl for the year so far and now I'm tired of being good lol. So I want to get some Tom Ford. I want the highlighter duo and the two blush duos. I also want Pink Haze cream eyeshadow. The single popped up on NM shipping from a store. I think I'll grab that before waiting for a discount though.


I just got an invite for a Tom Ford event at Saks NYC for next week.  There was a mention of a gift card but I didn't ask for any details.  Perhaps there is a gift card event going on for the store next week.


----------



## Shars (Apr 10, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I just got an invite for a Tom Ford event at Saks NYC for next week.  There was a mention of a gift card but I didn't ask for any details.  Perhaps there is a gift card event going on for the store next week.



Ohhh maybe. I may go ahead and grab Pink Haze now but wait to see what happens next week before getting the others. If it comes to it, I'll just grab what I want during the Sephora 15% off sale in a weeks' time. I'm having a hard time finding anything else besides skincare that's catching my fancy.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone want to convince me as to why I may need Becca Prpsecco Pop?


----------



## Shars (Apr 11, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anyone want to convince me as to why I may need Becca Prpsecco Pop?



If you're just looking for a light shove I'm happy to oblige lol. But if you're looking for real argument I can't help you. I have and love Champagne Pop. I have Opal as well but don't love it as much. So that kind of shoved Prosecco Pop out of my radar. They all look so similar in a swatch but Champagne Pop just does something different on the face for me.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 11, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Anyone want to convince me as to why I may need Becca Prpsecco Pop?





Shars said:


> If you're just looking for a light shove I'm happy to oblige lol. But if you're looking for real argument I can't help you. I have and love Champagne Pop. I have Opal as well but don't love it as much. So that kind of shoved Prosecco Pop out of my radar. They all look so similar in a swatch but Champagne Pop just does something different on the face for me.



I don't know if you need it but Prpsecco pop is more yellow gold than Champagne pop .... I do not like to say it out loud but I prefer PP over CP


----------



## Shars (Apr 11, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> I don't know if you need it but Prpsecco pop is more yellow gold than Champagne pop .... I do not like to say it out loud but I prefer PP over CP



LOL! Well there you have it Dilli.... you're push! lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you ladies so much. I will add it to my ever increasing list for this sale.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 14, 2017)

*This totally deserves a double post!!!
*






*BECCA x Chrissy Teigen! ~ June ~ $46
*

*Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed in Rose Gold* – Chrissy favourite exisiting shade
*Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed Highlighter in Beach Nectar* – brand new juicy apricot shade infused with gold
*Sunlit Bronzer in Malibu Soleil* – medium amber with a soft splash of glow for sunkissed glow
*Luminous Blush in Hibiscus Bloom* – new limited edition golden pink coral
(deets from reallyree)


----------



## bybare (Apr 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Too-Faced Love Light Highlighters ~ $30 each*
> View attachment 59035
> 
> (makeupandbeautyblog)
> ...


I had all 3 of the TF highlighters and they do not appear as swatched. She had to rub hard to get that color payoff.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi ladies,

I've been away since the Forum upgraded and I couldn't figure out how to log in. Only took me about 18 months to actually do something about it. 

I've been on a bit of a highlighter kick lately; I hadn't been wearing them much but now that my skin is getting drier (hello 50s), I have less need to fight oil and shine and actually have to work to put it back. At least now it's where I want it! Recent purchases are Bobbi Brown Afternoon and Sunset Glow. My fifteen year-old is way into highlighter, but I like more subtle and glowy, and she's an all the way or not at all kinda girl, so loves ABH, Becca and KVD. Maybe I would be too if I had the flawless young skin, bone structure and 'tude to pull it off.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 20, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've been away since the Forum upgraded and I couldn't figure out how to log in. Only took me about 18 months to actually do something about it.
> 
> I've been on a bit of a highlighter kick lately; I hadn't been wearing them much but now that my skin is getting drier (hello 50s), I have less need to fight oil and shine and actually have to work to put it back. At least now it's where I want it! Recent purchases are Bobbi Brown Afternoon and Sunset Glow and Kevin Aucoin Starlight. My fifteen year-old is way into highlighter, but I like more subtle and glowy, and she's an all the way or not at all kinda girl, so loves ABH, Becca and KVD. Maybe I would be too if I had the flawless young skin, bone structure and 'tude to pull it off.



Great to see you!


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 21, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *This totally deserves a double post!!!
> *
> View attachment 59759
> 
> ...



Oh, this is really pretty. I know my daughter would love this - I'll have to try and snag it before it flies off the shelves.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 21, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> Hi ladies,
> I've been away since the Forum upgraded and I couldn't figure out how to log in. Only took me about 18 months to actually do something about it.
> *I've been on a bit of a highlighter kick lately; I hadn't been wearing them much but now that my skin is getting drier (hello 50s), I have less need to fight oil and shine and actually have to work to put it back. At least now it's where I want it!* Recent purchases are Bobbi Brown Afternoon and Sunset Glow and Kevin Aucoin Starlight. My fifteen year-old is way into highlighter, but I like more subtle and glowy, and she's an all the way or not at all kinda girl, so loves ABH, Becca and KVD. Maybe I would be too if I had the flawless young skin, bone structure and 'tude to pull it off.




*Welcome back Audrey! I am here to say we ladies of certain age (I am 48  )can definitely rock some highlighter!  

I do stay away from anything with micro fine/fine glitter when it comes to the face...but love it for the eyes! And with the super shimmery/metallic products, I just use a light hand and a super soft fan brush...I was gifted the Wayne Goss #15 and it is the perfect brush for softly applying highlighters. 
*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 24, 2017)

I'll just wait for Becca to release Beach Nectar as a stand alone shade. 
You know they will!


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 25, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Welcome back Audrey! I am here to say we ladies of certain age (I am 48  )can definitely rock some highlighter!
> 
> I do stay away from anything with micro fine/fine glitter when it comes to the face...but love it for the eyes! And with the super shimmery/metallic products, I just use a light hand and a super soft fan brush...I was gifted the Wayne Goss #15  and it is the perfect brush for softly applying highlighters.
> *


I just don't like the way glitter looks on my skin. The upside of having had oily skin most of my life is that I don't have a lot of lines. I do have slightly enlarged pores on my cheeks though; I've amped up the skincare, but glitter and strong gold sheens (a la Nars Orgasm) really aren't my friends.

A nice glow on my cheekbones though - absolutely!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 26, 2017)

I know most of the highlighters mentioned in this thread aren't from MAC but I recently picked up the Glow For It Extra Dimension Skin Finish. It gives me a lit from within bronzed glow. Anyone at or near my complexion should look it up.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 26, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I know most of the highlighters mentioned in this thread aren't from MAC but I recently picked up the Glow For It Extra Dimension Skin Finish. It gives me a lit from within bronzed glow. Anyone at or near my complexion should look it up.



*I originally ordered Glow With It and it arrived shattered   I was kinda off put in that moment and did not re-order it. However, Macy's is having a 10% off beauty now thru May 7th and Ebates is offering 6% atm...so I may re-order with a couple other EDSF/Blush. *


----------



## boschicka (Apr 26, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I originally ordered Glow With It and it arrived shattered   I was kinda off put in that moment and did not re-order it. However, Macy's is having a 10% off beauty now thru May 7th and Ebates is offering 6% atm...so I may re-order with a couple other EDSF/Blush. *



Macy's?!? Can you order online and pick up in store?
Shattering makeup is their favorite hobby.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 26, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Macy's?!? *Can you order online and pick up in store?*
> Shattering makeup is their favorite hobby.


*
I am thinking that is the way to go! 
Especially, because they have that beautiful Clarins bronzer available and lord knows I would be heart broken if that arrived smashed to bits!
*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm highlighter crazy right now.  I ordered a bunch of JD Glow highlighters.  They were in this thread ages ago but I never tried them.  They were  having a close out sale so I picked up a bunch.  They are coming out with new packaging so I will get the rest when they come in stock.  Nice cream to powder texture.  You think that would be enough for me.  Nope! Just ordered the new Milk one and I'm eager to purchase the new Coloured Raine highlighters.  I haven't even gotten around to trying the new Mac one.  Must address this soon.  As for today.  I went with Nars new highlighter palette Blanc something.  I used the copper shade with a little of the middle shade on top.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 26, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm highlighter crazy right now.  I ordered a bunch of JD Glow highlighters.  They were in this thread ages ago but I never tried them.  They were  having a close out sale so I picked up a bunch.  They are coming out with new packaging so I will get the rest when they come in stock.  Nice cream to powder texture.  You think that would be enough for me.  Nope! Just ordered the new Milk one and I'm eager to purchase the new Coloured Raine highlighters.  I haven't even gotten around to trying the new Mac one.  Must address this soon.  As for today.  I went with Nars new highlighter palette Blanc something.  I used the copper shade with a little of the middle shade on top.



*I love Banc De Sable  ~ Most highlighter used since purchased, even as eye shadows! *


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 27, 2017)

* Swatches of CT x Becca! Yummmm!
*


(reallyree)


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 27, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> * Swatches of CT x Becca! Yummmm!
> *
> View attachment 59915
> 
> (reallyree)


Gah!  It's really pretty, and I love CT...but I just feel like I have these colors already.


----------



## VAL4M (Apr 27, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> * Swatches of CT x Becca! Yummmm!
> *
> View attachment 59915
> 
> (reallyree)


So PRETTY but pass, I have no interested in the bronzers


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 27, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> * Swatches of CT x Becca! Yummmm!
> *
> View attachment 59915
> 
> (reallyree)


Pretty but way too dark. I love when that happens.


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 28, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> * Swatches of CT x Becca! Yummmm!
> *
> View attachment 59915
> 
> (reallyree)



It is pretty!! Too dark for me too though.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 30, 2017)

Boo to Chrissy T,so it's an easy pass for me.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 5, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'll just wait for Becca to release Beach Nectar as a stand alone shade.
> You know they will!



I hope they do! I have the Rose Gold highlighter and the bronzing shade would be too light for me so it would be really nice to purchase Beach Nectar on it's own.


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 5, 2017)

The Becca and Chrissy Teigen palette is available right now through the Sephora app if anyone is interested!


----------



## eepeepburrah (May 5, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> The Becca and Chrissy Teigen palette is available right now through the Sephora app if anyone is interested!



Thanks for the heads up, I was able to get my hands on it!


----------



## DMcG9 (May 5, 2017)

Surprised myself by clicking that checkout button on the Chrissy palette. However, hard weeks deserve some sort of reward, right?
I hope this suits my colouring. I think with a light touch it'll be fine.


----------



## fur4elise (May 6, 2017)

*I am actually thankful for the darker shades...perfect for summer time coloring. Plus I held off on Rose Gold with the hopes it would come out in a mixed palette. 
Very excited for this to arrive. *


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I am actually thankful for the darker shades...perfect for summer time coloring. Plus I held off on Rose Gold with the hopes it would come out in a mixed palette.
> Very excited for this to arrive. *



Yay! The colors look so beautiful- love beach nectar ♥ I'm super excited for mine to arrive too!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 6, 2017)

eepeepburrah said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I was able to get my hands on it!



Great to hear! Hope you love it!


----------



## fur4elise (May 6, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Yay! The colors look so beautiful- love beach nectar ♥ I'm super excited for mine to arrive too!



*Thank you, thank you from me too! Because of your alerts, I was able to jump on the release! Besos! XXX 
*


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Thank you, thank you from me too! Because of your alerts, I was able to jump on the release! Besos! XXX
> *



glad I could help!


----------



## Shars (May 6, 2017)

Tina (thefancyfaced on IG and Youtube) saw this in her Sephora inside JCP and swatched it. The bronzer blended right into her complexion and she's a few shades lighter than me so it's definitely a pass for me. The two highlighters also looked really similar in her swatches on her skintone at least. Hope you other ladies have better luck.


----------



## fur4elise (May 22, 2017)

*Coz...Huda just had to get in on the highlighter game! $45 each
*

*
Gold Sand**
*


*Pink Sand

*(temptalia)


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Coz...Huda just had to get in on the highlighter game! $45 each
> *
> View attachment 60212
> *
> ...


Another pass for me. Nothing here stands out to me. This could all change when I actually get out there and swatch them.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 23, 2017)

Yes.  I didn't have to have these once I saw videos on it.  I decided to wait until it comes to Sephora and see how I like it.  I do like the packaging with metallic effects on the cheeks, so smart.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 23, 2017)

Did anyone get the Illamasqua Deity highlighter?  I'm kicking myself for missing it.  I had no idea it would sell out like it did.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did anyone get the Illamasqua Deity highlighter?  I'm kicking myself for missing it.  I had no idea it would sell out like it did.


Illamasqua has been rather hard for me to get my hands on since they left the US. Where are you ordering from?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 23, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Illamasqua has been rather hard for me to get my hands on since they left the US. Where are you ordering from?



Their site.  They ship to the U.S.

Illamasqua Make-up - Foundation, Lipstick, Contouring, Blusher, Professional makeup

I haven't ordered from the site before.  I was planning to but the highlighter sold out.  May be I'll get the other items I wanted but I'm no longer in a rush.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Their site.  They ship to the U.S.
> 
> Illamasqua Make-up - Foundation, Lipstick, Contouring, Blusher, Professional makeup
> 
> I haven't ordered from the site before.  I was planning to but the highlighter sold out.  May be I'll get the other items I wanted but I'm no longer in a rush.



I loved their blushes. There are at least two that I want to repurchase.


----------



## Shars (May 23, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I loved their blushes. There are at least two that I want to repurchase.



Their powder blushes are amazing! My favourite is the one called Excite (a gorgeous orange) but I also own Tweak (a Coral Pink) and Thrust (a purple). I bought mine from Hautelook about 2 years back when they were like $14 each.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2017)

Shars said:


> Their powder blushes are amazing! My favourite is the one called Excite (a gorgeous orange) but I also own Tweak (a Coral Pink) and Thrust (a purple). I bought mine from Hautelook about 2 years back when they were like $14 each.


Tweak and Thrust were my faves. I'm hoarding what I have left because I don't want to run out. Sin was another personal fave.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 29, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Coz...Huda just had to get in on the highlighter game! $45 each
> *
> View attachment 60212
> *
> ...



These are now available for purchase on Sephora's website. When these were initially announced, I really wanted the Gold Sand Edition, however, as time went on and reviews came out (which seemed pretty mixed from what I've personally seen), I had pretty much decided that I wasn't going to get it. When it came out today and I saw it was listed as "limited edition" (which doesn't mean much these days so it could very well become permanent), I ordered it and figured if I don't like it, I can always return it.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 5, 2017)

*More Highlighting Goodness from BECCA!
*
*BECCA Light Chasers Highlighters for Fall 2017 ~ LE $34 each
*






*Rose Quartz x Seashell *- Rose with hot pink shift
*Topaz x Gilt *- Golden bronze with soft emerald shift
*Champagne Dream* x Bellini - Soft peach with rose gold shift
*Opal x Jade Golden *- Opal pearl with a teal sapphire shift
*Amethyst x Geode *- Lavender duo-chrome with a blushed garnet shift
*Pearl x Gold *-Creamy pearl with a golden shift

(temptalia)


----------



## Shars (Jun 5, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *More Highlighting Goodness from BECCA!
> *
> *BECCA Light Chasers Highlighters for Fall 2017 ~ LE $34 each
> *
> ...



I like the sound of these!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 5, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *More Highlighting Goodness from BECCA!
> *
> *BECCA Light Chasers Highlighters for Fall 2017 ~ LE $34 each
> *
> ...



These look beautiful! I love the looks of Champagne dream because I'm a sucker for anything peachy, but it reminds me a lot of other becca highlighters I have so I'll have to see.


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2017)

I posted this in the Sephora and Estee Lauder threads but I think we may have discussed this here as well. If anyone was after the Estee Edit Gritty & Glow 2-palette kit it's back in stock in the sale section on Sephora's site. It does say a few left so I'd say go if you were lemming it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 8, 2017)

I was able grab the Dose of Colors Gold is the New Black during Ulta's recent 20% off sale. 
HOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYY!!!!! This is a beautiful highlighter! It's smooth, buttery and pigmented. 
I would suggest this one to anyone that loves a yellow based golden highlighter. Makes me what to look at what other colors they have to offer.
Anyone else have this or any of the DOC highlighters???


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 8, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was able grab the Dose of Colors Gold is the New Black during Ulta's recent 20% off sale.
> HOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYY!!!!! This is a beautiful highlighter! It's smooth, buttery and pigmented.
> I would suggest this one to anyone that loves a yellow based golden highlighter. Makes me what to look at what other colors they have to offer.
> Anyone else have this or any of the DOC highlighters???


I just received Melonade and Milk N Honey today from the July 4th sale.  I'll get back to you on how I like them.  I got a back in stock notice for Royal Hotness yesterday.  I'm guessing that one is popular since it was out of stock.


----------



## alle685 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey everyone! I am not sure if this is in the right forum but has any one of you ladies tried the new Sephora Golden Hour Highlighting powders? I am really curious about Dawn but haven't really seen much reviews on them yet (I know they just came out but usually by now there are some).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 17, 2017)

alle685 said:


> Hey everyone! I am not sure if this is in the right forum but has any one of you ladies tried the new Sephora Golden Hour Highlighting powders? I am really curious about Dawn but haven't really seen much reviews on them yet (I know they just came out but usually by now there are some).



No but thanks to your post in the Sephora thread I'm very curious.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 17, 2017)

alle685 said:


> Hey everyone! I am not sure if this is in the right forum but has any one of you ladies tried the new Sephora Golden Hour Highlighting powders? I am really curious about Dawn but haven't really seen much reviews on them yet (I know they just came out but usually by now there are some).



Jump over to the Sephora thread because it's a topic there. The reviews are good! I've also read some really good reviews from bloggers online.


----------



## alle685 (Jul 18, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> No but thanks to your post in the Sephora thread I'm very curious.


Sorry!...not sorry! hahaha it is really pretty.


----------



## MissTania (Jul 20, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was able grab the Dose of Colors Gold is the New Black during Ulta's recent 20% off sale.
> HOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYY!!!!! This is a beautiful highlighter! It's smooth, buttery and pigmented.
> I would suggest this one to anyone that loves a yellow based golden highlighter. Makes me what to look at what other colors they have to offer.
> Anyone else have this or any of the DOC highlighters???



I bought the 3 baked highlighters which are currently 50% off on their site, and Milk N' Honey. I used MN'H last night and it was beautiful. Very shimmery and smooth. I'll try the baked ones next.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 7, 2017)

I came across this Laura Mercier highlighter palette recently on Trendmood1, I believe it's Holiday. It's stunning.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 7, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 61312
> 
> I came across this Laura Mercier highlighter palette recently on Trendmood1, I believe it's Holiday. It's stunning.



*The image is from the Sephora Rouge Holiday Preview happening this Saturday. I will most likely pick it up online versus going in store because I have to work...*


----------



## MissTania (Sep 11, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *The image is from the Sephora Rouge Holiday Preview happening this Saturday. I will most likely pick it up online versus going in store because I have to work...*



Did you end up getting it? I found some swatches on IG:


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 12, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Did you end up getting it? I found some swatches on IG:
> View attachment 61386


*
I did not purchase it and I will skip it. 2 of the colors are duplicates from last year's palette. I'm really trying to avoid dupes and focus on unique as well as things I will reach for *


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 12, 2017)

*I could go in for this beauty!  [MENTION=88036]MissTania[/MENTION]

Hourglass Metallic Strobe Lighting Palette
*






(beautyprofessor)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 12, 2017)

I've added another highlighter to my collection! The Fenty Beauty Multi Stix Shimmer Skinstick in Rum. So far it's the only Fenty Beauty item I've purchased. It's a beautiful subtle shimmery bronze. It can easily be worn everyday. Not my usual Hubble Telescope sort of highlighter but I love this. It's creamy and smooth and blends easily. I think I will be grabbing another one or two.


----------



## Shars (Sep 13, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've added another highlighter to my collection! The Fenty Beauty Multi Stix Shimmer Skinstick in Rum. So far it's the only Fenty Beauty item I've purchased. It's a beautiful subtle shimmery bronze. It can easily be worn everyday. Not my usual Hubble Telescope sort of highlighter but I love this. It's creamy and smooth and blends easily. I think I will be grabbing another one or two.



I have that in my Sephora loves list. I just have to decide if to get in the trio or by itself.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I did not purchase it and I will skip it. 2 of the colors are duplicates from last year's palette. I'm really trying to avoid dupes and focus on unique as well as things I will reach for *


That's disappointing! Which two shades are the duplicates? They haven't listed shade names online. I have the 3 of the full size permanent highlighters - Addiction, Devotion and Indiscretion.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I could go in for this beauty!  @MissTania
> 
> Hourglass Metallic Strobe Lighting Palette
> *
> ...



I'll definitely be checking this out!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 15, 2017)

MissTania said:


> That's disappointing! Which two shades are the duplicates? They haven't listed shade names online. I have the 3 of the full size permanent highlighters - Addiction, Devotion and Indiscretion.



*For the life of me I cannot find the blog that actually posted the colors. No one else seems to know. I believe it may be Seduction and Devotion. Of course, it is kind of sneaky yet savvy for LM to not list the actual colors on the palette...Sales trickery at its best! *


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *For the life of me I cannot find the blog that actually posted the colors. No one else seems to know. I believe it may be Seduction and Devotion. Of course, it is kind of sneaky yet savvy for LM to not list the actual colors on the palette...Sales trickery at its best! *



I'm racking my brain too, but I have seen the colors posted somewhere. Off to do some detective work!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 15, 2017)

MissTania said:


> That's disappointing! Which two shades are the duplicates? They haven't listed shade names online. I have the 3 of the full size permanent highlighters - Addiction, Devotion and Indiscretion.



Found the info! The two duplicates are indiscretion & devotion. The two new shades are infatuation and temptation.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 15, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I'm racking my brain too, but I have seen the colors posted somewhere. Off to do some detective work!



*Thanks sweet mama!*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 15, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Found the info! The two duplicates are indiscretion & devotion. The two new shades are infatuation and temptation.



I was about to post.  I took pictures of the box at the event because I couldn't find the names on it.  I just checked the photo. LOL! Now if I can remember the name of the one that was renamed for a limited edition shade.  I think I only have one.  Spellbound I think it was.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 16, 2017)

Surprisingly I don't own any of the Laura Mercier highlighters. Maybe I will grab this holiday palette to give them a try. I saw it at the Holiday Rouge Event but didn't even look twice at it.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 16, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Surprisingly I don't own any of the Laura Mercier highlighters. Maybe I will grab this holiday palette to give them a try. I saw it at the Holiday Rouge Event but didn't even look twice at it.



*I loved last year's and reach for it regularly...especially for highlighting shoulders, arms, clavicles, upper back. 
*


----------



## MissTania (Sep 17, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *For the life of me I cannot find the blog that actually posted the colors. No one else seems to know. I believe it may be Seduction and Devotion. Of course, it is kind of sneaky yet savvy for LM to not list the actual colors on the palette...Sales trickery at its best! *


LM really should list them, it looks unprofessional!


lipstickaddict said:


> Found the info! The two duplicates are indiscretion & devotion. The two new shades are infatuation and temptation.


Thank you If it is available here I will probably get it if the two new shades swatch nicely. 

Are you getting Becca Lilac Geode or Smoky Quartz? Since I ordered the MAC Select duos, I will haul a few more items together. Thinking about getting these two.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 22, 2017)

@MissTania ~ *Soooooo...this just got released on Sephora
Bobbi Brown Highlighting Powder Trio - $69
3 x 0.63 oz/ 18 g Highlighting Powder in Nectar Glow, Pink Gold Glow, Golden Bronze Glow


(image from musingsofamuse)

**I am so happy I have held out on any new highlighter purchases! This will be the ONE highlighting palette I get for the holidays.  I have no BB highlighters in my wardrobe. I have not been impressed with Hourglass and I have last year's Laura Mercier, so those are skips for me. 
*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> @MissTania ~ *Soooooo...this just got released on Sephora
> Bobbi Brown Highlighting Powder Trio - $69
> 3 x 0.63 oz/ 18 g Highlighting Powder in Nectar Glow, Pink Gold Glow, Golden Bronze Glow
> View attachment 61470
> ...


I was looking for this at the Rouge Holiday event.  The only thing is.  Someone posted about a trio with the shades from this summer.  Now I'm wondering if there is another trio.  I have to check now and see which ones I have in full size.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> @MissTania ~ *Soooooo...this just got released on Sephora
> Bobbi Brown Highlighting Powder Trio - $69
> 3 x 0.63 oz/ 18 g Highlighting Powder in Nectar Glow, Pink Gold Glow, Golden Bronze Glow
> View attachment 61470
> ...



Nice choice! Great value and beautiful packaging. I went to musings of a muse and noticed she bought last year's shimmer brick trio and didn't use it - I'm guilty too! Must rectify this in the next few days. I'll probably get this, it's gorgeous. We should have a few more weeks before Holiday madness begins here so I can plan ahead. I have a few Bobbi HL powders and they're quite nice.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> @MissTania ~ *Soooooo...this just got released on Sephora
> Bobbi Brown Highlighting Powder Trio - $69
> 3 x 0.63 oz/ 18 g Highlighting Powder in Nectar Glow, Pink Gold Glow, Golden Bronze Glow
> View attachment 61470
> ...



Oooooooo shiny! I have been on a huge highlighting kick, and this is singing my name!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 26, 2017)

*Oh! Well hello there beautiful...
Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed Highlighter Gradient Glow 
Becca & coming to Sephora ~ $38

*





(beautyalmanac...thank you to @awickedshape ! She keeps turning me on to "new to me" beauty blogs...my list keeps growing!  )


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 26, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Oh! Well hello there beautiful...
> Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed Highlighter Gradient Glow
> Becca & coming to Sephora ~ $38
> 
> ...



Yay! So glad it is coming to Sephora!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 26, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> @MissTania ~ *Soooooo...this just got released on Sephora
> Bobbi Brown Highlighting Powder Trio - $69
> 3 x 0.63 oz/ 18 g Highlighting Powder in Nectar Glow, Pink Gold Glow, Golden Bronze Glow
> View attachment 61470
> ...



Great choice! I don't have any Hourglass, Laura mercier or BB highlighters either, so this is definitely on my list


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 26, 2017)

MissTania said:


> LM really should list them, it looks unprofessional!
> 
> Thank you If it is available here I will probably get it if the two new shades swatch nicely.
> 
> Are you getting Becca Lilac Geode or Smoky Quartz? Since I ordered the MAC Select duos, I will haul a few more items together. Thinking about getting these two.



 Glad to help! Ufortunately, the Becca highlighters are not available in Canada and trying to get them from the US has proven difficult so I will be skipping. Wish they would launch on Sephora!


----------



## Shars (Sep 26, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Oh! Well hello there beautiful...
> Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed Highlighter Gradient Glow
> Becca & coming to Sephora ~ $38
> 
> ...



Is it coming to Sephora? They were telling people on their instagram that it's an Ulta exclusive.

ETA: Okay, they definitely told people in comments that it would only be available in the US and would be exclusive to Ulta..... but it's on their own website right now so I guess someone doesn't know what exclusive means.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 29, 2017)

*LE La Mer Illuminating Powder Celestial Collection ~ 
Bloomies ~ $130.00
*


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 29, 2017)

Does anyone have the new Bobbi Brown trio palette? Anyone who may have swatches? 

I have been on such a highlighter kick lately. I got Modern Mercury (amazing) and just received the Hourglass metallic strobe trio (wearing today for the first time...gorgeous so far)   I still feel like I may need Bobbi Brown though...especially since I don't have any of her highlighters yet.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 29, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *LE La Mer Illuminating Powder Celestial Collection ~
> Bloomies ~ $130.00
> *
> View attachment 61619




beauty gypsy posted swatches of it on her ig story and it looked beautiful


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 29, 2017)

Nars Overexposed


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 30, 2017)

*Part of the ABH Holiday 17 collection dropping 10/2
Sugar Glow Kit ~ $30
*


(Pic from chicprofile)


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 4, 2017)

*Becca Holiday 17 ~ Apres Ski Glow Face Palette
$54 ~ Ulta & Sephora
*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 4, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> View attachment 61649
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This might have to happen.


----------



## Shars (Oct 4, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> This might have to happen.



I'll just leave this link here... you know... as encouragement. (Ebates is 5%)

Double Take Overexposed Glow Highlighter | NARS Cosmetics


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm in love with LUSH Feeling Younger Skin Tint, especially on the lips with Victoria Beckham gloss in Fired Crystal on top.


----------



## patentg33k (Oct 5, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Becca Holiday 17 ~ Apres Ski Glow Face Palette
> $54 ~ Ulta & Sephora
> 
> 
> ...


*Has anyone tried this out yet? So tempting-- I love the concept of bronzer, highlighter and blush all in one.*


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 5, 2017)

patentg33k said:


> *Has anyone tried this out yet? So tempting-- I love the concept of bronzer, highlighter and blush all in one.*



This sold out the day it launched on Sephora Canada and it is no longer available! It's been taken off the website, so I'm guessing that there is no re-stock. I was tempted too,  but decided to wait for reviews....not sure if or when it will launch in store.

Edit: it's back! I may just have to place an order lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 6, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I'm in love with LUSH Feeling Younger Skin Tint, especially on the lips with Victoria Beckham gloss in Fired Crystal on top.



I'll check this out.  I'm curious about the Lush gold/silver bar. I don't remember the name of it. I think it is for lips but it looks like a highlighter.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Oct 6, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'll check this out.  I'm curious about the Lush gold/silver bar. I don't remember the name of it. I think it is for lips but it looks like a highlighter.



I haven't seen that before, but will definitely check it out.  The Feeling Younger Skin Tint is beautiful in person. 
I'm sure it'll be a repurchase for me.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 7, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Does anyone have the new Bobbi Brown trio palette? Anyone who may have swatches?
> 
> I have been on such a highlighter kick lately. I got Modern Mercury (amazing) and just received the Hourglass metallic strobe trio (wearing today for the first time...gorgeous so far)   I still feel like I may need Bobbi Brown though...especially since I don't have any of her highlighters yet.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 61805



*Yaaaaassss! This is the one for me! *


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I haven't seen that before, but will definitely check it out.  The Feeling Younger Skin Tint is beautiful in person.
> I'm sure it'll be a repurchase for me.



It is called Shades of Gold, Frankincense and Myrrh lip block. I think it is from the holiday collection. I haven't seen it in person yet.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 7, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 61805



Thank you!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 7, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 61805




Beautiful!!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 7, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Yaaaaassss! This is the one for me! *



I love this one too! My only concern is that reviewers have mentioned full on sparkles....hmmm


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 7, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 61805



 Thank you so much my friend! These shades are GORGEOUS!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## MissTania (Oct 8, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Thank you so much my friend! These shades are GORGEOUS!



Should we get it lol?  It looks like a really  beautiful product and packaging.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 8, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Should we get it lol?  It looks like a really  beautiful product and packaging.



It's definitely on my radar! Lol. We probably should get it


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 8, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Should we get it lol?  It looks like a really  beautiful product and packaging.



*I agree with [MENTION=92943]lipstickaddict[/MENTION]! I have been carefully surveying the land of holiday goodness and this is the #1  highlighter in my lust list  *


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 8, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I agree with [MENTION=92943]lipstickaddict[/MENTION]! I have been carefully surveying the land of holiday goodness and this is the #1  highlighter in my lust list  *



I hope it sticks around for the sale, but there is such low stock in Canada I'm not sure how long I will wait this out


----------



## nazih09 (Oct 8, 2017)

The Bobbi brown palette is number one on my highlighter wishlist!


----------



## MissTania (Oct 9, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> It's definitely on my radar! Lol. We probably should get it





fur4elise said:


> *I agree with @lipstickaddict! I have been carefully surveying the land of holiday goodness and this is the #1  highlighter in my lust list  *


Bobbi Brown Bobbi to Glow Highlighting Powder Trio Review, Photos, Swatches

Let's go girls! 
I am going to swatch it in person, the Golden Bronze Glow might not work for me. But I still want it for the other two and the convenience of the trio!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 9, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Bobbi Brown Bobbi to Glow Highlighting Powder Trio Review, Photos, Swatches
> 
> Let's go girls!
> I am going to swatch it in person, the Golden Bronze Glow might not work for me. But I still want it for the other two and the convenience of the trio!


Very pretty shades. I think too dark for me though. Oh well...that's probably for the best haha


----------



## MissTania (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## fur4elise (Oct 10, 2017)

*Duplicating my post in the By Terry thread 

By Terry Preciosity Flash Light Compact ~ Does this not embody Holiday beauty?!? I think so!





Description from britishbeautyblogger:

Based on the same principle as the By Terry Compact Expert Dual Powders with a two tone powder, the central circle is a shimmering peachy shade with golden twinkles. The outer rim is more of a bronzed gold decorated with shapes. The overall effect is a light, rosy gold highlight.

By Terry description: Subtle amber-rose gold powder. Pre-order on Barneys ~ $65*


----------



## Shars (Oct 10, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Duplicating my post in the By Terry thread
> 
> By Terry Preciosity Flash Light Compact ~ Does this not embody Holiday beauty?!? I think so!
> View attachment 61870
> ...



Interesting. I wonder what size it is.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 10, 2017)

Shars said:


> Interesting. I wonder what size it is.



*14.5ml*


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 13, 2017)

*Smashbox getting in on the highlighter game with a $22 LE palette!
I could have me one of these at that price point! 

Smashbox Photo Strip Highlighting 
A highlighting palette that lets you customize your ultimate glow with five light-capturing pressed powder shades in finishes from subtle to cranked-up.



Spotlight Highlighters: 
Turn It On Pearl (shimmer neutral yellow)
 Crank It Up Pearl (shimmer neutral pink) 

Soft Lights Highlighters:
 Pearls Gone Wild (white with red pearl)
Wicked Switch (warm shimmer coral) 
Peachy Sheen (shimmer coral) 

(image from musingsofamuse)
Palette on Sephora now*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Smashbox getting in on the highlighter game with a $22 LE palette!
> I could have me one of these at that price point!
> 
> Smashbox Photo Strip Highlighting
> ...


I have had this on my Sephora loves list for a while now and I completely forgot to check it out when I went to Sepohra yesterday.  I need to use my loves list while I am in the store or I just forget about stuff.  Thanks for the reminder.

Edit- Oh and it fits in that palette they introduced at the Holiday Rouge event.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 19, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Smashbox getting in on the highlighter game with a $22 LE palette!
> I could have me one of these at that price point!
> 
> Smashbox Photo Strip Highlighting
> ...



Checked it out today.  It seems highlighter obsession has gone to new heights.  Now I'm into highlighter palettes.  I tried this one in store and I liked 3 of the colors the other 2 were okay but not must haves but I think I still want it.  I think it was the last 3. I pinky duo chrome and the others peachy.  I'm also into mixing highlighters now too.  I don't do it much but it is really fun.  Oh I see here they are 2 types of highlighter in the palette. I' need to look up the different formula.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 20, 2017)

Shars said:


> Interesting. I wonder what size it is.





fur4elise said:


> *14.5ml*



BY TERRY Preciosity Flash Light Dual Compact	 | Beautylish

5g, for the powder.


----------



## MissTania (Oct 20, 2017)

Did anyone swatch this or buy it? It looks like a nicely pigmented gold shade.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 20, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Checked it out today.  It seems highlighter obsession has gone to new heights.  Now I'm into highlighter palettes.  I tried this one in store and I liked 3 of the colors the other 2 were okay but not must haves but I think I still want it.  I think it was the last 3. I pinky duo chrome and the others peachy.  I'm also into mixing highlighters now too.  I don't do it much but it is really fun.  Oh I see here they are 2 types of highlighter in the palette. I' need to look up the different formula.  Thanks for the info.



*Ditto, ditto 

I love the highlighting trend! I, too mix, blend, experiment...especially for multi use. I have a few different palettes on my to-get / swatch list, but I am being very selective with what I purchase. I also want to try products from brands I do not already have too. **
*


----------



## MissTania (Nov 8, 2017)

I bought the Make Up For Ever H106 highlighter single and it's beautiful! Great pigmentation and very smooth. Swatches from T are here:

Make Up For Ever H106 Artist Face Color (Highlighter) Review, Photos, Swatches

I also posted in the Laura Mercier thread about the Exotique HL:  "I swatched the tester a few days ago but they had no stock yet. Beautiful shade with fine shimmer and buttery texture. I'm probably going to get it. I've finally realised gold highlighters suit me best."

I am waiting for Bobbi Brown Moon Glow in store here so I can swatch in person. 

So many golds!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 8, 2017)

i don't know if they were mentioned here but lancome dual finish highlighters are STUNNING


----------



## alicia_rose (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm really interested in trying a new highlighter - I want something thats really wow. Any suggestions? x


----------



## MissTania (Nov 12, 2017)

alicia_rose said:


> I'm really interested in trying a new highlighter - I want something thats really wow. Any suggestions? x



 What shade/s are you interested in? Are you familiar with the permanent shades/ranges from MAC, Becca, Burberry, and Dior? 

There are some nice limited edition ones atm for many Holiday collections. There are some new permanent ones from Chanel which are being discussed in the General Chanel Chat thread and also 2 limited editions.


----------



## MissTania (Nov 12, 2017)

Monsy said:


> i don't know if they were mentioned here but lancome dual finish highlighters are STUNNING





alicia_rose said:


> I'm really interested in trying a new highlighter - I want something thats really wow. Any suggestions? x



I agree with Monsy, I bought 4! I couldn't see them on the Lancome UK site, however other retailers may have them.


----------



## MissTania (Nov 12, 2017)

I just ordered Bobbi Brown Moon Glow from the US site with their 20% off promotion (no offer code needed). 

Yesterday I bought the NARS Man Ray Double Take Overexposed Highlighter and the Laura Mercier Exotique. I later ordered the Ciate Moondust Highlighter after being very impressed with the smooth and pigmented Ciate Starburst Highlighter, swatched below:


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 12, 2017)

Monsy said:


> i don't know if they were mentioned here but lancome dual finish highlighters are STUNNING



Thank you for posting this. I was able to look at these in store today and they’re truly jaw dropping. The texture, finish, and colors are insane. I’m getting two. Maybe a third at a later date.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 12, 2017)

I am so happy you liked them. Seriously they do not get enough attention. I have 1 - rose gold, but want two more -sparkling peche and the buff one.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 12, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I am so happy you liked them. Seriously they do not get enough attention. I have 1 - rose gold, but want two more -sparkling peche and the buff one.



I’m buying the buff and peche. The rose gold is my third to buy later!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Nov 12, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I am so happy you liked them. Seriously they do not get enough attention. I have 1 - rose gold, but want two more -sparkling peche and the buff one.



I have the rose gold and sparkling peche and both are gorgeous.  I want to buy the buff one too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 12, 2017)

I put together this list last week because I couldn't keep track of all that is out or coming out. I already picked up one and crossed the other off my list.

Highlighters of interest:
·      Cover fx palette
·      Bobbi brown gold holiday
·      Bobbi brown trio holiday
·      Chanel lion
o   White gold
o   Rose gold
·      Chanel other upcoming highlighters
·      Tom Ford soleil something
·      Melt pink
·      By Terri
·      Gucci Butterfly
·      Dior Precious Rocks
·      Hourglass strobe palette
·      Chantecaille holiday palette

I picked up the CoverFx one without even trying it. I was so surprised to see it at Ulta that I just grabbed it.  BTW NYC shoppers - Ulta opened on 86th Street, a couple of doors down from Sephora, corner of 3rd avenue I think- quite large (has a Mac boutique) and crowded but they had 5 cashiers so the line moved quickly.

Chantecaille was a no go for me.  I tried it at Neimans and looked quite light and looked like nothing on my hand.  I do believe highlighters are hard to swatch but I'm skipping anyway.  I really just liked the pop up flower.

I tried to look for the Bobbi Brown gold one today but didn't see it in stores.  I think the Melt one is now revealed to be an eyeshadow but they were showing it as a highlighter and it looked quite pretty.  I guess I need to add the Lancome ones to my list now.


----------



## Shars (Nov 15, 2017)

I picked up a Cover FX single powder highlighter in the shade Candlelight that reminds me of Becca Topaz when it was on Sephora' weekly flash sale thing for $19 and was able to get 20% off it as well. I also picked up the Whisper of Gilt bag from MAC... that brush is so divine. I bought the NARS Man Ray for my friend for her birthday and might buy one for myself in NARS' F&F Sale next week if they have it around Thanksgiving like they usually do. Oh I also got the MAC Face Powder in Here Comes Joy. Have to see how it'll work out for an all over lit within type glow. 

For the Makeup Show in LA, we went to this Beauty Brunch and they gave us a gift bag with loads of goodies in it. I got a mini Melanie Mills Radiant Dust Illuminating Loose Powder in the shade Light Gold. I believe I already own that shade so I may pass it along. I also got a Cinema Secrets Illuminating Powder in Candlelight and a Danessa Myricks Illuminating Veil liquid highlighter in the shade Queen. 

I picked up two more of the Danessa Myricks Illuminating Veils in Attraction and Desire at her booth. Queen is quite dark, even for me, so I probably would only be able to bronze with that. OMG, I almost forgot, I picked up two palettes from the Crown Brush booth. One was called the Bronze & Go Palette and the other Blush and Go. I was so convinced they were creams.... so pigmented and smooth. They can be a bit in your face if you pick too much up but they blend out quite nicely. I used them in my freelance kit this weekend but need to try them on myself to see how I like them. 

The Urban Decay booth gave us a mini Illuminated Shimmering Powder in the shade Luminous. I haven't swatched it yet but I believe the consensus was that those UD powders are really shimmery/glittery. At the Make Up For Ever booth I picked up this new product called Ultra HD Color Stick in the number M710 which is basically their coloured version of their new Ultra HD Stick Foundation. It reminded me a lot of one of the Rihanna shimmer Match Stix in Rum/Sinnamon but I think I would like the MUFE better so I grabbed that. MUFE was doing like 30-40% off... who could resist. I also picked up a Star Lit Powder from MUFE at the show in 03 that is a beautiful iridescent shade and grabbed another (in 13 Ivory) the Sephora sale that came with one of their new Metallic Lip Glosses. 

I'm trying to ignore Monsy's Lancome suggestions loool. I'm all highlightered out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi there Shars.   I see you're upholding the standards of a true highlighter addict!!!  Your selections sound amazing!



Shars said:


> I picked up a Cover FX single powder highlighter in the shade Candlelight that reminds me of Becca Topaz when it was on Sephora' weekly flash sale thing for $19 and was able to get 20% off it as well. I also picked up the Whisper of Gilt bag from MAC... that brush is so divine. I bought the NARS Man Ray for my friend for her birthday and might buy one for myself in NARS' F&F Sale next week if they have it around Thanksgiving like they usually do. Oh I also got the MAC Face Powder in Here Comes Joy. Have to see how it'll work out for an all over lit within type glow. For the Makeup Show in LA, we went to this Beauty Brunch and they gave us a gift bag with loads of goodies in it. I got a mini Melanie Mills Radiant Dust Illuminating Loose Powder in the shade Light Gold. I believe I already own that shade so I may pass it along. I also got a Cinema Secrets Illuminating Powder in Candlelight and a Danessa Myricks Illuminating Veil liquid highlighter in the shade Queen. I picked up two more of the Danessa Myricks Illuminating Veils in Attraction and Desire at her booth. Queen is quite dark, even for me, so I probably would only be able to bronze with that. OMG, I almost forgot, I picked up two palettes from the Crown Brush booth. One was called the Bronze & Go Palette and the other Blush and Go. I was so convinced they were creams.... so pigmented and smooth. They can be a bit in your face if you pick too much up but they blend out quite nicely. I used them in my freelance kit this weekend but need to try them on myself to see how I like them. The Urban Decay booth gave us a mini Illuminated Shimmering Powder in the shade Luminous. I haven't swatched it yet but I believe the consensus was that those UD powders are really shimmery/glittery. At the Make Up For Ever booth I picked up this new product called Ultra HD Color Stick in the number M710 which is basically their coloured version of their new Ultra HD Stick Foundation. It reminded me a lot of one of the Rihanna shimmer Match Stix in Rum/Sinnamon but I think I would like the MUFE better so I grabbed that. MUFE was doing like 30-40% off... who could resist. I also picked up a Star Lit Powder from MUFE at the show in 03 that is a beautiful iridescent shade and grabbed another (in 13 Ivory) the Sephora sale that came with one of their new Metallic Lip Glosses. I'm trying to ignore Monsy's Lancome suggestions loool. I'm all highlightered out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2017)

Oh I guess I need to tip on over to check these out!!!



Monsy said:


> I am so happy you liked them. Seriously they do not get enough attention. I have 1 - rose gold, but want two more -sparkling peche and the buff one.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 16, 2017)

Yesterday I bought on Nordies the new 3 piece Jouer highlighter set with the skinny dip shade & 2 others. It is backordered right now. There are 2 different sets with 3 shades each.


----------



## Shars (Nov 16, 2017)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi there Shars.   I see you're upholding the standards of a true highlighter addict!!!  Your selections sound amazing!



Haha! I only realised how many I gathered until I started typing it all out *facepalm*. I left you a note in the Chanel thread earlier. I see you're still a-hauling as well lol.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 17, 2017)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I guess I need to tip on over to check these out!!!




meddy you need them!! rose gold and peche would be so pretty on you


----------



## CCKK (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you for all the tips and advice. I just bought the Nars Overexposed and I must be the minority but I am not in love with it. I am going to try Lancomes dual finish highlighter set and Ciarte next.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 19, 2017)

CCKK said:


> Thank you for all the tips and advice. I just bought the Nars Overexposed and I must be the minority but I am not in love with it. I am going to try Lancomes dual finish highlighter set and Ciarte next.



What don't you like about it?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 19, 2017)

btw lancome now has 20% off on their site


----------



## MissTania (Dec 21, 2017)

Instagram

I just saw this Chantecaille HL in person and snapped it up. It's gorgeous. It was expensive though, AUD $115!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 22, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Instagram
> 
> I just saw this Chantecaille HL in person and snapped it up. It's gorgeous. It was expensive though, AUD $115!



Looks pretty.  I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 25, 2017)

Monsy said:


> i don't know if they were mentioned here but lancome dual finish highlighters are STUNNING



I know I'm late but I just saw this! AND OMG they are stunning. I'm thinking about turning my fail of a purchase from yesterday and making it a win by getting one of these.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 25, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I know I'm late but I just saw this! AND OMG they are stunning. I'm thinking about turning my fail of a purchase from yesterday and making it a win by getting one of these.



i am so happy to hear this!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 26, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> I know I'm late but I just saw this! AND OMG they are stunning. I'm thinking about turning my fail of a purchase from yesterday and making it a win by getting one of these.



*20% Off Now! *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 26, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *20% Off Now! *


I would see this after I've already bought two.  Radiant Rose Gold and Dazzling Bronze. I will say this though, there are five colors and I can wear four of them.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 27, 2018)

*Bump! Oh my! This thread is so neglected! The forthcoming Fenty luminizers made me think of it. Will be back later with some newer shiny sparkly glittery stuffs! *


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 27, 2018)

*NARS Change of Sheen Highlighting Powders
*


(thebeautylookbook)




(ommorphiabeautybar)


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 27, 2018)

*Lancome Custom Glow Drops
*





(thehappysloths)


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 27, 2018)

*Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed Highlighter ~ Chocolate Geode *



(open web search)


----------



## lenchen (Mar 27, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed Highlighter ~ Chocolate Geode *
> View attachment 63580
> View attachment 63581
> 
> (open web search)



ooooh that is beautiful!!!!!!!! it reminds me of MUG Ablaze highlighter


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 27, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector Pressed Highlighter ~ Chocolate Geode *
> View attachment 63580
> View attachment 63581
> 
> (open web search)



This has my name all over it!!!


----------



## Shars (Mar 28, 2018)

DILLIGAF said:


> This has my name all over it!!!


It's so beautiful. I saw it on a deep dark lady on instagram and it looked stunning.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 10, 2018)

*Smashbox getting in on the highlighter game!

SB + Vlada Petal Metal ~ Pre-order now at Smashbox ~ Shipping April 14, 2018

*


*
Petal Metal Highlighter ~ $39
Gilded Rose 
Rosemantic
Prismatic Petal

*

*
Shimmer Drops ~ $32
Rose Glitz
Gold Glitz

Gonna throw the lippies in here as well! 

*

*
Be Legendary Petal Metal Liquid Lip ~ $24

*

*
Always On Petal Metal Matte Liquid Lipstick ~ $24

There is also a primer, finishing spray, liquid eyeliner and Cover Shot eye shadow palette.

Loving all things rose gold! 

*


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 10, 2018)

Does anyone know if this collection is coming to Sephora? I read something about Ulta, but we don't have Ulta in Canada and Smashbox online is American.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 10, 2018)

*Pre-order now on smashbox.
Arrives at Ulta April 13th
Arrives at Sephora April 17th 
*


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 10, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Pre-order now on smashbox.
> Arrives at Ulta April 13th
> Arrives at Sephora April 17th
> *



Thank you!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 11, 2018)

lipstickaddict said:


> Thank you!



*YW ~ I ordered the Rosemantic highlighter & Rose Magic Legendary Lip. *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 11, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Smashbox getting in on the highlighter game!
> 
> SB + Vlada Petal Metal ~ Pre-order now at Smashbox ~ Shipping April 14, 2018
> 
> ...



as much as I love highlighters I'm getting a serious pass vibe from this. I will definitely have to swatch this in person.


----------



## alle685 (Apr 11, 2018)

Thoughts on the new Becca Dreamsicle Shimmering Skin Perfector? I am hoping it doesn't sell out before the VIB sale so I get 15% off...


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 11, 2018)

alle685 said:


> Thoughts on the new Becca Dreamsicle Shimmering Skin Perfector? I am hoping it doesn't sell out before the VIB sale so I get 15% off...






*It is very pretty...It reminds me of a MAC ED Blush...Just A Pinch or Fairly Precious maybe?
Similar enough...I have both of those shades so it will be a skip for me.*


----------



## fur4elise (May 15, 2018)

*Swatches of the Smashbox x Vlada Petal Metal collection

Rosemantic Highlighter & Rose Magic Be Legendary Petal Metal Liquid Lip




I love the compact design. Very pretty. 

It is unfortunate the other shade (Prismatic Petal)I like does not have the same packaging Very odd. 




(L-R) Lipstick, Swipe of highlighter & blended out
Indoor Light ~ Direct Sunlight*


----------



## fur4elise (May 16, 2018)

*ABH Dream Glow ~ $45 ~ May 22nd




Eh...meh*

(popsugar)


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 26, 2018)

So I have a highlighter problem. I recently added the BECCA Shimmering Skin Perfector in Chocolate Geode and Dreamsicle to my collection. LOVE them both. They are so different from each other but I enthusiastically wear both. Not at the same time though lol.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 2, 2018)

*Oh my...this is seriously tempting!

**Charlotte Tilbury Bar of Gold Trio 
*

*The Original Gold – the ultimate classic for an instant touch of light*
*New Rose Gold – for a soft rosy goddess-blush tone on the skin*
*New Gold Bullion – for glowy bronzing, perfect on a sun-kissed complexion*








*(reallyree)
*


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 2, 2018)

*Pat needs to be dropped in here too!

Pat McGrath Labs Skin Fetish Sublime Skin Highlighting Trio*


I like the comparisons Sabrina includes.




(thebeautylookbook)







(temptalia)


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Pat needs to be dropped in here too!
> 
> Pat McGrath Labs Skin Fetish Sublime Skin Highlighting Trio*
> View attachment 64360
> ...



I like the look of the Bronze portion of the balm duo as well as the trio but I'm trying to be focused on the million and 1 highlighting products I already own lol.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 3, 2018)

So Maybelline is expanding their Master Chrome highlighter line. They are adding three new colors. A peach, bronze and a holographic purple. The Bronze called Molton Topaz is an exact dupe for Becca Shimmering Skin Protector in Topaz. I'm looking forward to traveling with it. We all know that Becca is a highlighting favorite but they do not travel well. A Becca highlighter is $38 and the Maybelline one is around $10. The Becca does give a brighter more intense glow. Anyone else try these out?


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 9, 2018)

*HAA ~ Coming in hot for Holiday 2018 

Laura Mercier Magic Hour Face Illuminator Palette (Holiday 2018 Collection)



New Trio*



(chicprofile)


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 3, 2018)

*Ofra All Glowed Up! ~ $49
Shades: Beverly Hills (big pan), Star Island, Rodeo Drive & Blissful*



(makeup fomo)


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 12, 2018)

*
Shoo Shoo Crickets! Time for new highlighters!

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelée
Heatwave, Solar & Mirage ~ $47 each

*






*ABH Dream Glow ~ $45*





(britishbeautyblogger)


----------



## boschicka (Sep 12, 2018)

I just want to put that EL highlighter in a makeup museum!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 12, 2018)

I would like to take a good hard look at the EL highlighters. Which ever one is the deep bronze color seems to have caught my eye.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 15, 2018)

I've really been loving the new NYX Duo Chromatic palette as of late. (The teal is actually a lavender/pink/blue shade.)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 15, 2018)

I was on the fence about Becca's Vanilla Quartz highlighter. The mini on its own sells for $19. Today I grabbed a mini set from Sephora had four minis. Opal, Vanilla Quartz, Rose Quartz, and Prismatic Amethyst. The set is called the Becca Glow Macaron Collection, I'm guessing because each one is the size of a macaron. It retailed for $40 and totaled .34 oz of product. A full-sized Shimmering Skin Perfector is $38 for .28 oz. For an extra $2 I get to sample four different items and get .06 more oz. This is by far a better deal.


----------



## Shars (Sep 16, 2018)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was on the fence about Becca's Vanilla Quartz highlighter. The mini on its own sells for $19. Today I grabbed a mini set from Sephora had four minis. Opal, Vanilla Quartz, Rose Quartz, and Prismatic Amethyst. The set is called the Becca Glow Macaron Collection, I'm guessing because each one is the size of a macaron. It retailed for $40 and totaled .34 oz of product. A full-sized Shimmering Skin Perfector is $38 for .28 oz. For an extra $2 I get to sample four different items and get .06 more oz. This is by far a better deal.



I picked up that set too! I'm glad they threw in those different shades. Opal is in almost every set but I broke my mini one recently so I'm happy to have a brand new one that isn't in that awful rubber packaging. I was actually pleasantly surprised by how good they looked on my deeper skin too!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 17, 2018)

*Laura Mercier Magic Hour Face Illuminating Palette ~ $58

*






(chicprofile)

*A skip for me. Two of the shades are in the "Fall In Love" palette from fall 2016. *


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 18, 2018)

*Laura Mercier Holiday 2018
Oooh! Stardust Radient Glow...
*





(chicprofile)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 18, 2018)

Shars said:


> I picked up that set too! I'm glad they threw in those different shades. Opal is in almost every set but I broke my mini one recently so I'm happy to have a brand new one that isn't in that awful rubber packaging. I was actually pleasantly surprised by how good they looked on my deeper skin too!


I figured I could travel with the mini Opal since I'm scared to take my full sized SSPs out the house. Like you I was pleasantly surprised how well the other colors looked on my skin tone.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 23, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Laura Mercier Holiday 2018
> Oooh! Stardust Radient Glow...
> *
> View attachment 64886
> ...


trio looks pretty


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 23, 2018)

Monsy said:


> trio looks pretty



 *I agree. Waiting on swatches.*


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 23, 2018)

*Very pretty! EL Mirage Illuminating Powder Gelee
*





(temptalia)


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 23, 2018)

DILLIGAF said:


> I was on the fence about Becca's Vanilla Quartz highlighter. The mini on its own sells for $19. Today I grabbed a mini set from Sephora had four minis. Opal, Vanilla Quartz, Rose Quartz, and Prismatic Amethyst. The set is called the Becca Glow Macaron Collection, I'm guessing because each one is the size of a macaron. It retailed for $40 and totaled .34 oz of product. A full-sized Shimmering Skin Perfector is $38 for .28 oz. For an extra $2 I get to sample four different items and get .06 more oz. This is by far a better deal.


How is the packaging? I had a mini size of Opal, but gave it away as the packaging felt terribly cheap.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 24, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> How is the packaging? I had a mini size of Opal, but gave it away as the packaging felt terribly cheap.



It doesn't feel terribly cheap but it's not as heavy as a regular BECCA SSP compact. Actually, it feels like their non-traditional compacts. Like the white one that housed Dreamsicle.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 24, 2018)

DILLIGAF said:


> It doesn't feel terribly cheap but it's not as heavy as a regular BECCA SSP compact. Actually, it feels like their non-traditional compacts. Like the white one that housed *Dreamsicle*.



Too bad that it didn't come in a tangerine metallic case.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 25, 2018)

Mac-Guy said:


> Too bad that it didn't come in a tangerine metallic case.



True. That was a missed opportunity. I would buy it again if they ever did that.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2018)

*Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess Illuminating Powder Gelée
Mirage, Solar Crush & Heatwave*



(Inside light)


(Daylight)


----------



## boschicka (Nov 2, 2018)

Does anyone remember this Chantecaille highlighter?  I own it and can't bring myself to use it.  It's too pretty.  Someone make me use it.  Or hold me and tell me it's ok to have a makeup museum.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## fur4elise (Nov 3, 2018)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 65249



*Oooooooh!  The highlighter envy is strong. *


----------



## boschicka (Nov 3, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Oooooooh!  The highlighter envy is strong. *



What's your favorite highlighter you own or of all time?


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 3, 2018)

boschicka said:


> What's your favorite highlighter you own or of all time?



*Oh my...that is a tough one. I had to run down and swatch. My two right now favorites are Surreal from the NARS Man Ray Cheek Veil palette and the brandy new MJ Gilty O! Luminizer.

 To note, I have the Chanel Lion, Or Rose from last holidays and have not touched it! *


----------



## boschicka (Nov 3, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Oh my...that is a tough one. I had to run down and swatch. My two right now favorites are Surreal from the NARS Man Ray Cheek Veil palette and the brandy new MJ Gilty O! Luminizer.   To note, I have the Chanel Lion, Or Rose from last holidays and have not touched it! *


I love all of this!  I think I have used/swatched all of my other highlighters now except for the NARS Man Ray Double Take.  Do you own that one?

Thanks for the solidarity in your Chanel Lion confession, lol!


----------



## Shars (Nov 3, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I love all of this!  I think I have used/swatched all of my other highlighters now except for the *NARS Man Ray Double Take*.  Do you own that one?
> 
> Thanks for the solidarity in your Chanel Lion confession, lol!



The one that got away...


----------



## Shars (Nov 3, 2018)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 65249



Oh that Dior one is beautiful!!!! Reminds me of what I wanted one of Bobbi Brown's shimmer bricks to be. Oh you must use the Chantecaille at least once! Then it can retire lol.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 3, 2018)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 65249


Dior Amber Diamond? That was my obsession. I miss it terribly.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 3, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> Dior Amber Diamond? That was my obsession. I miss it terribly.



Close! Dior Copper Diamond


----------



## Monsy (Nov 4, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> Dior Amber Diamond? That was my obsession. I miss it terribly.



amber diamond is the best highlighter ever

i still have a backup


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 10, 2018)

Welp, I learned my lesson on waiting for Becca highlighters to go on sale. I've haven't seen a Becca SSP sell out in a very long time, in fact they often pop on sale, which is why I decided to wait on Parisian Lights and Royal Glow (I was able to get Creamsicle and Gradient Glow on sale earlier in the year) and instead ordered them (and the other two Passport to Glow SSPs) during the 25% F&F Sale thinking I was #winning . Except Parisian Lights sold out after I placed my order and I was SOL. Thankfully Beautylish is still selling the four Passport to Glow SSPs as a kit and I ordered it and returned my Becca order. It's the only way to still get Parisian Lights (outside of ebay) if anyone is still interested in it.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 14, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Close! Dior Copper Diamond


i thought it was copper diamond! we're on the same wavelength, because it's one of my absolute favorites too  i like it more than amber diamond.
still don't understand why dior ever got rid of these, but the nude air luminizers are lovely too (in a different way).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 15, 2018)

LavenderPearl said:


> i thought it was copper diamond! we're on the same wavelength, because it's one of my absolute favorites too  i like it more than amber diamond.
> still don't understand why dior ever got rid of these, but the nude air luminizers are lovely too (in a different way).


Amber Diamond is one of my highlighting regrets.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 4, 2019)

*Hee hee! It's been a while!
Three face palettes on the horizon for summer 2019

MAC Ignite Wonder



NARS Endless Orgasm



Charlotte Tilbury Glowgasm



Gees! A whole lotta orgasms being promised for summer! 
Of the three...the CT is calling my name...


*​(images from 1beautynews.ru)


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 4, 2019)

*MAC x eL Seed

*





(reallyree)


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 4, 2019)

*NARS Endless Orgasm...

*



(chicprofile)


----------



## Monsy (Apr 4, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> Amber Diamond is one of my highlighting regrets.


the best ever. nothing comes close to it. i even have a backup.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 5, 2019)

Monsy said:


> the best ever. nothing comes close to it. i even have a backup.


 It was one of those, "I'll get it next time." instances. Until one day there was no next time.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 5, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *MAC x eL Seed
> 
> *
> View attachment 66040
> ...



Pretty, but too dark for me.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 29, 2020)

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/laura-mercier-face-illuminator-limited-edition/5549276/full


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 29, 2020)

boschicka said:


> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/laura-mercier-face-illuminator-limited-edition/5549276/full






*Oooh! Pretty, pretty!

So happy to see the HA thread revived! It's kind of been neglected...*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 12, 2020)

I really need to stay off this particular thread. Hello, my name is DILLIGAF and I have a problem with highlighters.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 12, 2020)

DILLIGAF said:


> I really need to stay off this particular thread. Hello, my name is DILLIGAF and I have a problem with highlighters.


*Okay...do tell lady! *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 15, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Okay...do tell lady! *


I've been deliberately avoiding taking an inventory of just my highlighters.  I have enough to shine for eternity. Maybe taking an inventory will bring me back to reality.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 15, 2020)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've been deliberately avoiding taking an inventory of just my highlighters.  I have enough to shine for eternity. Maybe taking an inventory will bring me back to reality.



*Shine bright like a diamond *


----------

